# Why are you happy right now?



## Faine

Since I started the http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/193766-why-you-mad-right-now.html thread I figured why not make a why are you happy right now thread too?

I woke up this morning in a great mood ( not because I have a day off from work ) but I realized that I have no reason to be mad today. It's a beautiful day out, I played with my German shepherd for 2 hours, Played guitar for a while dyed my hair black the other day and I think I'm gonna keep it this way for a while. My girlfriend is the greatest. I finally picked a winner, my family loves her, my friends love her, we never had one fight. I'm listening to my favorite bands, My Dad's business has work coming up. I'm almost ready to quit my current job for a better job opportunity. I'm drinking an ice cold monster energy drink. ( im addicted to these things) Those are some reasons why I'm in a good mood today. 

Share why you're in a good mood and maybe this will shed some light on others and be a moral booster/motivational thread!


----------



## steve1

My new headphones came today. ATH-M40fs. They seem good enough for my needs, and they didn't break the bank. things certainly sound better than they did with iPod earphones


----------



## The Uncreator

I just discovered Revalver. And in terms of rhythm tone, it poo-poo's all over Guitar Rig.


----------



## Faine

^ Nice. Yeah man, I went to guitar center to check out a few pairs of headphones a couple months back and they can REALLY hurt the bank. It's pretty ridiculous how pricey they can get.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

My work day just ended. I'm going home to do some recordings. I also just had an impulsive buy off of craigslist yesterday and scored a Carvin bass for a nice price, so now I have a new toy to play!


----------



## broj15

I might be working a long ass 13 hour shift today but at least the ups man brought me some new band merch and I have a new pair of fresh murdered out vans slip one on my feet lol. Not to mention my girl friend is gonna come see me in 2 hours and I have a killer salad waiting in the fridge when I get off. I guess its the little things


----------



## vampiregenocide

Seeing Meshuggah Friday.


----------



## Thep

for me, there's MUCH more bad than good at this point in time, but I'm thankful that:

I got a great internship for the summer.
My big herb (for cooking) garden is flourishing
I was elected vice president of my school's chapter of ASCE
I'm jamming to Pyscroptic's latest album, The Inherited Repression
I'm dating an awesome, beautiful chick.
I have no GAS and I have top notch gear. 
I have a great bicycle that I love to ride in the beautiful weather I've been seeing recently.


----------



## Faine

vampiregenocide said:


> Seeing Meshuggah Friday.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Just ate a Yorkie. I'm not talking about the breed of dog, btw.

For non-Brits who maybe aren't aware of this confectionery delight, it's basically a big ol' bar of chocolate. Just chocolate, no fancy flavours or fillings or any of that nonsense, just chocolate. 

And a slogan which is controversial among people with little ability to perceive a joke:






This makes me happy, because it was fucking delicious.


----------



## steve1

I love a yorkie. Occasionally, if im feeling a little fruity I'll pick up a raisin and biscuit one


----------



## Faine

^ is that candy bar only in the UK? I've never seen one.


----------



## caskettheclown

Woke up and called work to see when i'm working tomorrow, they just told me to come down there and after I said I live 35 minutes away they still just told me to come down there and see.

I was in a pissy mood most of the day cause of that UNTIL


I heard one of my best friends most likely will be coming home from the marines for a few months. Just depends on if the school/training or w/e it is has a spot for him but he said they are backed up till july.


I'm happy as shit right now


----------



## Chickenhawk

...I looked in a mirror.


----------



## nojyeloot

I've got a killer wife and two beautiful boys and a God who's more gracious than I deserve


----------



## ImaDjentleman

weeeeeeell, im still alive and i still have ma jp7 
awesome thread idea, although i think people are more interested in bitching about their problems


----------



## caskettheclown

ImaDjentleman said:


> weeeeeeell, im still alive and i still have ma jp7
> awesome thread idea, although i think people are more interested in bitching about their problems



Because in that thread we realize we don't have it that bad.


----------



## ASoC

I finally finished programming a drum track for a little cover I've been arranging 

Now I just need to write a little 4 bar solo (I'm thinking a very 80s tapping lick will suit this song nicely) 

Then I can record bass parts and wait until I'm finished building this guitar to use it as the recording guitar for my cover/demo


----------



## Faine




----------



## Demiurge

The wife is away on business, so I've got the place to myself. Got my workout in, got housework done- now time to work on some tunes and maybe finish-up my zebrawood pedalboard with my assistant Jameson.


----------



## Church2224

I bought two new Toro lawn mowers for my business that I used today and they just kick major ass. 

Also possible NGD Coming up for Church...?

I also think I mustered the confidence to ask a girl out in one of my classes, feelin good about it.


----------



## rectifryer

Bacon.


----------



## ddtonfire

1) I'm a month into my dream job.
2) I now live on the beach.
3) Going to go get a new car this or next week (watch for the NCD thread!)

and 



nojyeloot said:


> I've got a God who's more gracious than I deserve


----------



## Faine

^ wow man congrats! What's your dream job?


----------



## ddtonfire

Hey thanks! I'm just starting training to be a Naval Aviator!


----------



## Necris

My birds are sleeping on my shoulder.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm happy bc...


----------



## Guitarman700

I'm finally coming to terms with a variety of things that have fucked with my head for far too long. Songwriting for my project has helped in that regard. Setting fire to your personal demons just feels so damn good.


----------



## Faine

^ hell yeah!


----------



## ilyti

I'm happy because there are so many AWESOME albums coming out real soon.. Arjen Lucassen's solo album (the previews are kickass), New Katatonia sometime this summer, new Ihsahn, Storm Corrosion... 2012 could be a great year for music.


----------



## skeels

I'm happy because of this thread.


----------



## Faine

Aw thanks man


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I'm feeling some nice satisfaction on the old squire strat i just posted some pics of. Over the last couple years i've turned it into a nice player, prior to that it was a total heap.

I've got a decent programming gig, really cool girlfriend, a daughter that's TOO good....really can't complain, but i still do sometimes!!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Doing some work on the sleeve tomorrow.
Been smiling ever since the Patrick Watson show two nights ago.
Lovely, lovely women.


----------



## Fiction

I'm just happy.

Moved out about 3 weeks ago, and I've never been happier. When i'm reading, I'll find myself just smiling as I do it, it's great.. I'm a new person. Musically, everything i'm doing is a lot better and flowing then before and i've finally got a band together, just a fun little hard rock band with some really good friends.. Life's good, man.


----------



## Vinchester

I'm happy because I passed the second year and I can go home soon. Only one year to go for my architecture degree! Also found out that I have some connections back home that might lead to a good work placement.


----------



## Baelzebeard

I just won an ebay auction....NGD pending


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

I can't help but notice that most of the posts in the "Why are you mad right now?" thread are multiple paragraphs long, and most of the posts here are one sentence.  But than again, I guess nobody would wanna read someone ranting about why they're happy lol.

I'm generally happy most of the time for no particular reason, and I rarely get mad. Even most of the time that I say that I'm mad about something, I don't actually care 

Right now things are pretty good. I'm starting a new job in a few days that I'm really excited about, I recently got a Bernie Rico Jr. Hesperian 8 (NGD to come near the end of the month when I can get high quality pictures/video) that is fucking amazing and makes me so happy, even happier than an inanimate object probably should lol, I have a Mesa Boogie Roadking II on the way that I'm really excited about, I might be getting some new pickups soon which would be awesome, and I think I'm in love...I haven't named her yet though...But I guess I already told you about the BRJ   Seriously this thing is so awesome, the amount of joy this guitar brings me is really unhealthy and a bit deranged  Oh and another thing, I'm happy because my Ex's life now sucks and she became a stripper  

Dammit, I ended up ranting after all lmao. Well good job at bringing some more positivity to the forum, OP.


----------



## Pooluke41

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Ex's life now sucks and she became a stripper



Casually go to her strip club and pay her for a lap dance.


----------



## Don Vito

I may be getting a killer deal on a black/gold Fender precision bass. I've got a new aquarium(no fish yet though). I've been gaming more recently than I have in a long time. I'm about to rewatch Lucky Star just for the hell of it. My musical creativity seems to be expanding rapidly. I'm getting my first car within the next few months(either going to be a VW Jetta/Golf, or perhaps a Mini Cooper). I'm doing lots of fun wood crafts as of late. My dog is finally in stable health. Apple replaced my broken iPod the other day hassle free. My Sonata Arctica Collection CD just came in the mail. I got an awesome deal on a TV the other day(25 dollars). I have a ton of projects as you can tell xD. And God loves me(and you all to!)


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Pooluke41 said:


> Casually go to her strip club and pay her for a lap dance.



LMAO you have no idea how much I've been considering that. The only problem is there are better looking girls who work there, so I would feel ripped off  It would be like going to a guitar store that sells everything at the same price, and buying a beat up Epiphone...that you've already played a million times


----------



## Pooluke41

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> LMAO you have no idea how much I've been considering that. The only problem is there are better looking girls who work there, so I would feel ripped off  It would be like going to a guitar store that sells everything at the same price, and buying a beat up Epiphone...that you've already played a million times



Do it.

It's the ultimate revenge.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Pooluke41 said:


> Do it.
> 
> It's the ultimate revenge.



OK but I'm paying her in change.


----------



## C2Aye

I happy because I was absolutely smashed last night, have no idea what went on for the last hour of the night and woke up with no hangover. It's a win for me


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I thought I had a really bad/failing grade for my philosophy class but I got 3.0 instead of the anticipated 1.0 

That was my worst class by far for the semester too so I'm hoping for a ballin' GPA.


----------



## Pooluke41

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> OK but I'm paying her in change.



If she becomes a hooker you could pay her to clean your house.


----------



## Faine

I just saw a bald eagle 







'MURICA!!


----------



## guitareben

I'm happy because I choose to be


----------



## Alimination

Just got a new job interview for next Wednesday, which is also the same day as my birthday and Opeth. woohooo!


----------



## Xaios

Weed.















Kidding, never done it.


----------



## Faine

He makes me happy


----------



## Don Vito

^ fucking awesome!


----------



## Greatoliver

Going back to uni on Saturday, where a BKP pup and carbon fibre Max IIIs await


----------



## Cabinet

I'm drunk


----------



## ASoC

Faine said:


> He makes me happy
> *pic*


 
I love your dog

Theres just something about GSDs and Huskies


----------



## Faine

^ Thanks man. I love him to death!


----------



## Jake

1. I quit Guitar Center today 
2. I have a strap, EQ pedal and preamp tube on the way
3. My birthday is on monday
4. Payday is wednesday
5. Friday starts the best weekend ever playing with Texas in July, The Air i Breathe, Like Moths to Flames etc at a festival

pretty good day today


----------



## Faine

^ you're happy you quit guitar center? haha


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

That makes me feel less excited about my new job.


----------



## Jake

Faine said:


> ^ you're happy you quit guitar center? haha


haha you have no idea how much I despise GC, i was just a temporary door guy though. I have no respect for the company really because of the way that they operate and the lack of knowledge that 90% of the "experts" have. I could probably type a really really long post about this but I dont wanna get banned


----------



## ASoC

717ctsjz said:


> haha you have no idea how much I despise GC, i was just a temporary door guy though. I have no respect for the company really because of the way that they operate and the lack of knowledge that 90% of the "experts" have. I could probably type a really really long post about this but I dont wanna get banned


 
I feel you on this one.

Happy because my band finally has a gig


----------



## Jake

ASoC said:


> I feel you on this one.
> 
> Happy because my band finally has a gig


hell yeah dude (on the gc thing and the gig)

however the best thing about working at gc was the ridiculous gear discount...oh my let me tell you how much im gonna miss the discount 

....even if i still have people who are gonna hook me up with the discount anyway


----------



## Faine

Haha as long as you can keep the discounts


----------



## Jake

Faine said:


> Haha as long as you can keep the discounts


Yeah just gotta be discreet about it hahaha also another reason i quit was to go back to my other job where ill make about $8 grand in 3 months so i can buy more gear haha


----------



## Don Vito

717ctsjz said:


> *1. I quit Guitar Center today *


----------



## ayambakar

ASoC said:


> Happy because my band finally has a gig



Ha! I'm happy because I finally have a band!  (still in the making, though. Baby steps!)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

ayambakar said:


> Ha! I'm happy because I finally have a band!  (still in the making, though. Baby steps!)



Same! I finally decided to say ah fuck it and joined a local deathcore band 

They're really cool guys too, get along with them great.


----------



## leandroab

Because I'm high.. ahhaha here I come 4/20!


----------



## Varcolac

I'm happy because I'm working literally ten metres from a pub that does fantastic real ales that they brew themselves, I have a shiny new 6-string bass to play, a woman that loves me, and all the music I can eat.

Also I had an 18" takeaway pizza last night. Stuffed crust, meat feast. That makes me very happy.


----------



## Nimgoble

I'm happy because:
-I have the cutest child on the face of the planet. Ever.
-I have a stable, loving relationship with his mother, who happens to be pretty awesome.
-I'm about to move in to a new apartment with the above.
-I have a well-paying job.
-I have a list of goals/projects(as odd as that may sound...)
-I can honestly say that I love myself.


----------



## Prydogga

Nearly 19, living alone in an apartment in Melbourne, going to the university that was my first preference, doing designs for bands that I had once thought were gods of the internet metal scene, making extra money doing what I love.

Working with a label and getting the opportunity to speak to, engage and help bands from across the globe, meeting new people constantly. 

That, and being single, and living alone. I'm really digging it at the moment, and hopefully will for a while.

Edit: Also, for a student, I'm doing pretty well moneywise. I really couldn't ask for more.


----------



## poopyalligator

It is a beautiful day, and I am listening to off the wall by Michael Jackson. That is enough to make me happy lol.


----------



## ASoC

717ctsjz said:


> hell yeah dude (on the gc thing and the gig)
> 
> however the best thing about working at gc was the ridiculous gear discount...oh my let me tell you how much im gonna miss the discount
> 
> ....even if i still have people who are gonna hook me up with the discount anyway





ayambakar said:


> Ha! I'm happy because I finally have a band!  (still in the making, though. Baby steps!)



Thanks, its not for another month though. Time to practice my ass off, and I remember when my band first formed. We sucked  we've progressed a lot in the past couple years


----------



## ghostred7

My band scored a Cinco De Mayo gig, I'm getting a hardshell portable rack case for my Saffire Pro40, and I'm picking up Addictive Drums.


----------



## mcleanab

In my best James T. Kirk voice "Beautiful day." (10 points who can name the specific film reference)

Literally it is... I might just take my BFA Seniors outside on the Boston Commons to do class...

Got some GREAT gear, gotta an awesome healthy dog and an awesome gorgeous fiancee who I get to marry in less than a month...

Got all my fingers and toes...

In better shape than almost every other 40 year old I know... (I'm skinnier than Bruce Lee)...

Working my ass off and making a living doing what I love to do...


----------



## ilyti

mcleanab said:


> In my best James T. Kirk voice "Beautiful day." (10 points who can name the specific film reference).



Star Trek: Generations. He's just met Picard in The Nexus.


----------



## Chickenhawk

ddtonfire said:


> Hey thanks! I'm just starting training to be a Naval Aviator!










I'm happy that you reminded me of that movie


----------



## Garrett

I found a new meaning in life today. I found the kazoo.


----------



## leandroab

I'm completely stoned. That's why I'm fucking happy right now. Yehaw


----------



## Faine

I'm happy because I dont do drugs.


----------



## ddtonfire

Chickenhawk said:


> [MAVERICK]
> 
> 
> I'm happy that you reminded me of that movie



Haha thanks... that's the goal! (although no more F-14's...) I actually have my first flight tomorrow... so more to be happy about!


----------



## Fiction

leandroab said:


> I'm completely stoned. That's why I'm fucking happy right now. Yehaw





Faine said:


> I'm happy because I dont do drugs.



I see some passive aggressiveness..


----------



## Faine

^ naw.


----------



## Demiurge

Fiction said:


> I see some passive aggressiveness..



I see a plot for a buddy-cop movie.


----------



## Pooluke41

Demiurge said:


> I see a plot for a buddy-cop movie.



"God Damnit Leandro! Stop rolling that spliff and help me shoot these Mobsters!"


----------



## Demiurge

Pooluke41 said:


> "God Damnit Leandro! Stop rolling that spliff and help me shoot these Mobsters!"



"I'm gettin' too stoned for this shit."


----------



## Pooluke41

Demiurge said:


> "I'm gettin' too stoned for this shit."



"Christ... Why did he have to die? He was only a day off 4/20.."


----------



## Faine

Hahahaaha


----------



## leandroab

Demiurge said:


> I see a plot for a buddy-cop movie.



AHHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

Rep'd


----------



## JosephAOI

I just had hot sex to Meshuggah. Why wouldn't I be happy?


----------



## caskettheclown

JosephAOI said:


> I just had hot sex to Meshuggah. Why wouldn't I be happy?




Glad i'm not the only one who has done that , its super fun isn't it?


----------



## JosephAOI

Hell yeah. And my girlfriend likes them too. +1,000,000


----------



## Guitarman700

Everything's coming together for my project's debut track. I can't wait.


----------



## Faine

Cape cod potato chips


----------



## Faine

Kitten suckles air *ORIGINAL* - YouTube


----------



## MFB

Ended up working out a certain riff for one of my grindcore songs without realizing it. Yay, I suppose.


----------



## caskettheclown

Woke up after sleeping two hours, had to pickup the girlfriend and she was over an hour late so I was rather irritated. Then we went to the pet store and she bought me a small fish tank and some fish for an early 21st birthday present (its on thursday so expect a thread maybe). Then went home set the tank up and all that. Went to my stepsister 13th birthday at pizza hut. I walk in and see SPIDERMAN walking around and don't know what to think cause she doesn't care about spiderman at all. Turns out 2 people where having parties there. So I ate some pizza and socialized with my family and watched spiderman for a while. 

I then went out and about with the girlfriend, got home, got laid and hung out with her for another hour. Dropped her off at her house then on the way home I listened to some CDs I forgot I had (Juggalo music so you wouldn't care). Now i'm on SS.org.

Been a better day than i've had in a while. Forgot all about my money troubles and everything today.


----------



## Faine

About to buy a case of the original monster energy drinks at BJ's wholesale for $29.99

At our local gas stations, there 2 for $4 (or 1 for $2.80) ... if I got 24 at a gas station it would be $48.00


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bc today is one of those rare days. EVERYTHING is going my way so far. :-D


----------



## Faine

^ those days are the best. Congrats!


----------



## Faine

Interview today. Mandatory dirty mirror pic


----------



## dooredge

ddtonfire said:


> 1) I'm a month into my dream job.
> *2) I now live on the beach.*
> 3) Going to go get a new car this or next week (watch for the NCD thread!)
> 
> and


 

We have beaches in Ohio? Where man?


----------



## Saber_777

My shit is bigger than any of your guys rabbit poops. 

Makes me happy.


----------



## Faine

^lmfao what?!


----------



## misingonestring

Cause I have an awesome girlfriend amidst all the gold digging bitches around me.


----------



## Faine

Hell yeah dude. Me too! She's the best! I finally found a
Keeper! She'll make my bed, clean my room and stuff when I'm not looking ( if I'm on here or playing said video game) she buys my German shepherd dog toys and stuff. She loves my family. Etc !


----------



## Faine

I'm happy right now because this

 *IS MY 1,000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I love this site. You guys are the best. I'm on here everyday!


----------



## Demiurge

Seeing fuckin' Manson tonight! Already hammered!


----------



## Necris




----------



## Saber_777

Faine said:


> ^lmfao what?!


 
Man, I take big shits.  Just sayin'


----------



## Jake

My band kicked ass yesterday, and today we get to play with The Air I Breathe, Like Moths to Flames, One year later, and Texas in July yeah im happy


----------



## Faine

I'M HAPPY BECAUSE I FINALLY GOT MY CAT BACK !
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/194402-neighbor-called-animal-control-my-cat.html













OH AND THESE.





IF YOU KNOW ME, YOU'LL KNOW I'M ADDICTED TO THESE THINGS.


OH AND MY GIRLFRIEND PAINTED HER NAILS LIKE THIS WITH THIS CRACKLE SHIT? ITS PRETTY COOL THO.


----------



## caskettheclown

Got my second interview at a gas station monday, i'd be getting 40 hours a week and working over night shift.

I just turned 21 thursday, got an Asus Transformer Android Tablet 


I am talking to a guy about getting a Vypyr amp for cheap! So I would finally have an amp again!


----------



## Captain Axx

I'm happy that faine got his cat back! 

and i'm happy that i'm just really loving life at the moment!


----------



## Faine

Thanks man!!

And thats good!


----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm happy that I finally know for sure what guitar I want to save up for next.

Jackson SLXT, in radioactive green. Played one today, superb guitar.


----------



## MFB

Because without realizing it, I washed an even amount of socks so now when I do the next load, I won't have to worry about having off pairs


----------



## Faine

^ It's the simple things. haha


----------



## MFB

For real.

Normally I check my laundry when I'm picking up socks to see if I have an even number because I won't remember the next time I do laundry, especially if I don't do the next load immediately, so I get annoyed by not having pairs match up when I do it. This time I just winged it and knew I had laundry to do so I didn't check and got extremely lucky


----------



## Faine

This 









And I saw this on the way home from PAYDAY.






But really though. I happy because I finally got paid today


----------



## Faine

Oh and my cats lol


----------



## Faine

Just got a new iPhone case. It feels so nice and it's a shit ton better than my $30 dollar one I got at the AT&T store. The bet part is, I only paid $10 for it at a gas station. Who woulda thought


----------



## avenger

This is going to sound lame as balls but here we go...

I have been seriously happy about the quality of water that comes out of my taps lately. It is such an overlooked privilege.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Two words: Tax refund...


----------



## Faine

^ hellz yeah


----------



## Furtive Glance

I got mad first world problems up in this bitch. Couldn't find a job for the longest time. Get a phone call from my supervisor from my job last year at a mine; got me a position for the rest of the summer! 

And I found out I got an interview for another company today. Not that that matters now cause I won't be taking it.

AND, got my 5th guitar here back today where I'll have to spend ALL tomorrow cleaning them, and setting them up.

When it rains it pours. Just chocolate in this case.


----------



## Konfyouzd

3 guitars on the way...


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

Dude, FINALLY! it's about time he paid you!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Intonated my Schecter 8 yesterday.
Now it plays in tune, so I can appreciate how good it sounds so much more.


----------



## mlp187

Well, I got my test back. Partial credit saved me and I ended up with a 75. Don't get me wrong, I'm certainly not proud of that but it beats an F. Still feels like an F, only better because I can still pull an A.


----------



## flexkill

Because I'm high as fuck! Goodnight. Hmmmm Grandaddy Purp!


----------



## niffnoff

I just got into my College Program for sure. Officially a Music Business student ^^


After 4 months of busting my nuts on learning Classical Guitar


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Just cut off about 6" of hair, feelsgoodman. When I got dressed this morning I realized I had like twenty extra minutes without all that hair to dry


----------



## sahaal

me and my best friend are finally back again, after over a month of not talking due to one shitty night  so happy, I missed that girl way too much. Trying to hate someone you love like a sister just doesn't work, so exciiitteeeeddd


----------



## Crowned

because i'm playing PS3


----------



## Murmel

I don't fucking know.


----------



## brynotherhino

My dog stopped pooping on the floor. Sooo happy.

Edit: Annnndd, I close on my house May 10th!!


----------



## arktan

2 One night stands in one week. And no, not with my hands


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

niffnoff said:


> I just got into my College Program for sure. Officially a Music Business student ^^
> 
> 
> After 4 months of busting my nuts on learning Classical Guitar



I hope busting a nut means something different in NY


----------



## Fiction

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> I hope busting a nut means something different in NY



Well I've always used it for 'Work really hard', same as "Bend over backwards" but a lot of people seem to go straight for the sexual connotations 

I've had the same thing happen on here when using the term.


----------



## Alex6534

Because I just got my first 7 string, 7621! Only problem is my amp is in our rehearsal room, so is a mixture of OMFG and SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Faine

^ hahaha that happened to me once. I got an 8 string and I left my amp at my old job!


Oh and I'm happy right now because Im playing my old favorite N64 games from my childhood that Im emulating on my laptop, hooked up with an HDMI cable to my bigscreen! FLASHBACKS.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I got my transcript and it had a 2.33 on one of my courses..which made no sense because I did really well on the first test and whatnot...so I emailed my professor asking to see my paper + final test marks and he never replied.

I figured that was the mark I was getting and I must have failed the final or something as well as the paper, but today I checked again and it was 3.67 instead of 2.33 so I guess he did fuck something up


----------



## ZEBOV

So I just posted here....
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/193766-why-you-mad-right-now-15.html

And this already happened.

Two in custody after Olive Branch robbery; chase - Action News 5 - Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

^


> Shots were fired during the pursuit, but no was injured.



Aw, sorry dude, they got off easy. 



> A Memphis Police Department incident report indicates the pair could have also been responsible for the robbery of a Pizza Hut on East Shelby earlier Wednesday evening.



What kind of criminals specifically target pizza restaurants? As a pizza lover, I consider that a hate crime.


----------



## Fiction

And why weren't you available for comments, should of acted all crazy and got sick compensation.

Reporter: "So, Mr. Zebov can you please give a brief recount of the night?"

Crazy Zebov: "Uh yeah, well first the guy in the hoodie came in, Nothing was wrong until I caught a glimpse of his eye, he had cat eyes, and on second glances he had leathery reptilian skin, I panicked and he pointed his gun straight at me.. It was around then when his hippopotamus back-up came in the door with an empty sack with dollar signs on..."

Reporter: "Damn this kids whacked, somebody give him some compo."


----------



## ZEBOV

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> ^



desserts*
Deserts have a lot of sand and hardly any water.


----------



## ZEBOV

I got my speeding ticket dismissed for less than the price of the ticket itself. It was my first moving violation. \m/


----------



## Don Vito

I'm home.

I can sleep.

This week has been horrendous.


----------



## brynotherhino

ZEBOV said:


> I got my speeding ticket dismissed for less than the price of the ticket itself. It was my first moving violation. \m/



Badass dude!


----------



## unclejemima218

about to move into a fancy new apartment with my lady, and just got the box seasons of DragonBall Z!


----------



## cyb

I finally have enough to buy axe 2 and I have a coupon


----------



## Don Vito

unclejemima218 said:


> about to move into a fancy new apartment with my *lady*, and just got the box seasons of *DragonBall Z!*



Does. Not. Compute.


----------



## Pav

Finally done with finals, out of class for the summer. Eff school. It's been just over a month since I put down a deposit on my custom order, just found out a friend of mine can hook me up with a sweet deal on a brand new Mesa, and right now have about three girls on deck waiting to bang me.

Meh, life could be better I guess.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

my english teacher told me to bring in a guitar tomorrow

i took my 8-string as a joke

turned out to be a total chick magnet


----------



## Tiger

I've been able to spend a massive amount of money guilty free lately and my toys are coming. I've never thought of myself as a materialistic person but buying things is FUN!

Last month or so has been

A pair of JBL LSR4326P monitors
New ESP bass with a set of Warwick Dark lords
Got my Agile ERG in the mail
Suunto Ambit watch
Saw Rammstein with my wife for only $11.97 thanks to Vettickets.com
Tickets to Meshuggah on the 22nd 
Got a neat little treadmill
Got my wife her own computer so she will STAY AWAY FROM MINE
Ordered a tamaskan puppy
Got my daughter Izabelle's nursery completely set up 
Entered into the Grindstone 100 Miler ($240 entry fee  )
Ordered my wife's "Congrats you are no longer pregnant and can exercise again!" package
of running gear, new vibrams, and other odds and ends
Buying about 500 or so pounds of weights and an olympic bar so I can get my squat 
rack at home off of craigslist


Phew! The joys of being debt free and still having an aggressive savings going.


----------



## Faine

^thats awesome Man.


----------



## decypher

I pimped the shit out of my desk after finding a nice deal on LED strips on Amazon






Plus I am having a nice martini with my partner.and its weekend.


----------



## mcleanab

I just got married today!

Well... legally that is... down at City Hall... my brother and three close friends watched the ceremony!

We do the whole family/friends gig in a few weeks on a beach!

Drank lots of champagne today and saw the Avengers!


----------



## Faine

Congrats man!!!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> my english teacher told me to bring in a guitar tomorrow
> 
> i took my 8-string as a joke
> 
> turned out to be a total chick magnet



The women there actually appreciate 8 strings?

Note to self: Move to Baltimore.


----------



## slowro

Its my rest days from work friday, saturday and sunday this week. I have nothing that I HAVE to do 2 new cd's just dropped in the post. My girlfriend is home from work in a few hours, I get to play guitar loud, I can catch up on The Killing and some other TV. I am going to get some EPIC lunch, wander about my house like a KING and maybe have a nap. OH and I am still on a high after seeing 2 of my favourite bands last week!!! Good times!


----------



## Don Vito

I'm about to bite into a greasy BBQ sandwich.


----------



## Mprinsje

national freedom day, free festival with bad artists, expensive food/drink and a hell of a good time. 

also, i've been asked to play bass in a postrock/postmetal band, even though they know damn well i don't have a bass. gonna do it anyway.


----------



## Jake

-done with finals finally 
-passed all classes and holding a 3.0 right now at Penn State, know its not the greatest but it could be much worse
-summer breaks been awesome so far, spent lots of time with this girl for the past 3 days 
- alcohol

that is all


----------



## Faine

kennedyblake said:


> I'm about to bite into a greasy BBQ sandwich.



haha, Thats a good reason to be happy


----------



## Faine

brutalwizard said:


> and today i ingest a magical delicacy that will let me get in touch with my spiritual side in a very safe and fun place



uh ohhh.  lol


----------



## Faine




----------



## Pav

brutalwizard said:


> joined a new band, although the music now is "mehh" there really neat guys and they all play there instruments well enough that my writing wont be hindered to much



This makes you sound like the biggest musical asshole in the world.


----------



## ddtonfire

Today I passed my checkride, where you demonstrate all the maneuvers to your flight instructor. Tomorrow is my first solo flight!!!


----------



## devolutionary

Lots of reasons!

- Wiring is set for the RG570
- Got a new job on the horizon with a massive pay increase (hopefully)
- Aftermaths are in the mail for my RGD
- Jumped from 4 songs to 8 songs in my band in the past month
- Love is awesome
- Diet is going well and I'm feeling great
- I am sitting at work with nothing to do because I did everything like a boss


----------



## Jakke

Well, I just got called a pedophile by a man-hater, so I'm happy because that means I resisted her feminist-hoodoo and started to triumph


----------



## Tiger

^ Not sure if this is a cause for alarm, was she a prepubescent girl...?


----------



## Jakke

She was/is as a matter of fact late twenties, that is, older than me. I disagreed on her notion that "all men are potential rapists", and therefore I am a pedophile.


I can see though why you could be nervous


----------



## Blake1970

Servers here at work will be down Friday for upgrades, and that means no work this Friday and a 3 day weekend!!!


----------



## teamfive

Im happy today because I got a new job..
Its not like a full time job but its a part time..
Im earning per hour and Ill just be working at home..


----------



## ZEBOV

Jakke said:


> Well, I just got called a pedophile by a man-hater, so I'm happy because that means I resisted her feminist-hoodoo and started to triumph



That's something that makes me instantly throw fists, regardless if a man or woman called me a pedophile. Call me a pedophile, and you will see stars.


----------



## Jakke

ZEBOV said:


> That's something that makes me instantly throw fists, regardless if a man or woman called me a pedophile. Call me a pedophile, and you will see stars.



Hard to punch someone through facebook


----------



## Fiction

ZEBOV said:


> Call me a pedophile



Pedophile!


----------



## Pav

I've had a super huge mega crush on this girl for the past month, and FINALLY, I'm able to ask her out and get her number.  Today is going to be a damn good day.


----------



## ZEBOV

Jakke said:


> Hard to punch someone through facebook


Indeed. I wanted to slap them with a shark



Fiction said:


> Pedophile!


I can understand the difference between a joke and someone actually saying that I'm a pedophile. Someday I will stand next to you and silently fart.


Pav said:


> I've had a super huge mega crush on this girl for the past month, and FINALLY, I'm able to ask her out and get her number.  Today is going to be a damn good day.



*runs into a room full of people* GUYS! I JUST MET THIS 14 YEAR OLD GIRL, AND SHE... HAS CHANGED... MY LIFE!!!! *runs out*


----------



## canuck brian

-Finished up a guitar for Eran from Aborted - it rocks.
-Finished up a guitar for Sepultorture.
-Placed my first order for Bareknuckles using my dealer account (6 pickups!)
-Got a dealer account with two major distributors in Canada for parts and cases (Lace, Duncan, Dimarzio, Gator...)
-just finished a major project at work


-Girlfriend sent an awesome picture to my phone.


----------



## Jakke

ZEBOV said:


> Indeed. I wanted to slap them with a shark



Indeed, inflicts both bludgeoning and piercing damage.


----------



## slowro

canuck brian said:


> -Girlfriend sent an awesome picture to my phone.


 
this


----------



## ddtonfire

Had my first solo flight today! And I lived to post about it!


----------



## Faine

Just got back from a nice walk.


----------



## Pav

ZEBOV said:


> *runs into a room full of people* GUYS! I JUST MET THIS 14 YEAR OLD GIRL, AND SHE... HAS CHANGED... MY LIFE!!!! *runs out*


I wish she was that old.


----------



## leandroab

Blazed.. I'm like cyclops right now... Haken's Aquarius is on... It's beautiful.
I'm crying here


----------



## caskettheclown

Got a new job, gas station cashier, graveyard shift! Full time . Happy as shit!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

leandroab said:


> Blazed.. I'm like cyclops right now... Haken's Aquarius is on... It's beautiful.
> I'm crying here



 leandroab, every time you post in this thread, it's because your high. That gives you an unfair advantage. You don't need a new job or girlfriend to feel happy, just a bag of Doritos and you're on top of the world. 

EDIT: I'm trying to figure out what you meant by the cyclops thing.


----------



## MFB

Sometimes under the influence of the green I too go cross-eyed so I think that's what he means


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I can finally feel my left foot again


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

MFB said:


> Sometimes under the influence of the green I too go cross-eyed so I think that's what he means



Ah ok, I get it now.


----------



## glpg80

USPS finally settled my claim - i am receiving a cheque in the mail for the entire value of the damaged amp and not the declared value, USPS's call not mine. 6 months of jumping through holes and leaving paper-trails, and finally it comes to an end. All without any help from the person i bought it from.

I am 1 guitar and 1 cabinet away from my ideal bedroom/band/college setup.

I love my job, have been there for 2 years so far and it does not even seem like it.

Starting summer semester soon, excited, because it will be 20x better than last semester. Taking a summer calculus class. I actually love math. Engineer/Programmer in school and studies.

I am starting my V8 build/motor this summer. Excited to get that ball rolling.

Life is good! Could use more woman/relationship time


----------



## leandroab

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> EDIT: I'm trying to figure out what you meant by the cyclops thing.



My eyes... 200% bloodshot ahhahaha.

Disclaimer: I never smoke more than twice a week...


----------



## skeels

I'm mad as hell because I just bought two guitars and due to an oversight on my part my bank account is overdrawn!

Oh wait... Wrong thread...

Oh... Well... .. I'm happy as hell cuz I just bought two guitars!


666th post!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Off work at 1:00 to head to DC with two friends for Opeth/Mastadon/Ghost. Roadtrip, Friends, Concert ...I'll be 15 years younger for a day.


----------



## Faine

Rainy day off. Skyrim all day


----------



## CTID

Currently having a private fiesta (ie. me) because I was confirmed that my band is opening for Greg the Hero (deathcore band from Iowa whose guitarist at least used to use this forum, it's because of him that I learned of here) next month in Savannah.


So fucking happy.


----------



## BornToLooze

Finally joined a band, even if its online....then I realized I might be the first fat white guy with a beard in a J-rock band


----------



## Jake

My band got added to a show with Before Their Eyes and Legacy super last minute. pretty cool since BTE used to be one of my favorite bands back in 8th grade


----------



## ddtonfire

I just met these two gentlemen:
Gene Cernan
Mark Kelly

And saw these two:
William Shepherd
Neil Armstrong


----------



## Don Vito

I'm close to learning my first song all the way through on bass(Peace Sells).

I've got the intro down perfect without a pick.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm finally writing a halfway decent song


----------



## Jake

Show went great, that is all


----------



## matt397

I'm listening to Epic Fail the piano version


----------



## The Beard

I'm finally on my goddamned lunch break


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

1. Getting to play/see an LGM later this week
2. Probably buying a $400+ poweramp for $60
3. My friend, who also posts and here and I met from here, is picking it up for me verrry kindly!
4. 4 day weekend 
5. 3 day week next week


----------



## Don Vito

Jager and Redbull metal and a fire fire yeahhh


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I just always am

the world is my burrito


----------



## Konfyouzd

My Kelly's done.


----------



## misingonestring

I graduated High School


----------



## matt397

WWhy am I happy you ask ?







Slipknot 
Deftones 
Manson
Lamb of God
Periphery
Veil of Maya


----------



## BucketheadRules

Last night... I. FUCKING. MET. DEVIN. TOWNSEND.

He did an unplugged gig at a little club in London and waited behind afterwards to meet basically everyone that went. 
Such a nice bloke, put on an amazing gig as well.

Photographic evidence may follow.


----------



## tacotiklah

Working out more, which is bringing me closer to being healthy enough to start HRT. Im also glad that I was able to remove soda completely from my diet. I used to drink a gallon of that shit a day. I'm surprised Im not diabetic.


----------



## broj15

It's my girlfriends birthday and I'll finally get to give her her present (I've been holding back ever since i bought them) then I'm going to the late showing of Prometheus so i can have my fragile little mind blown wide open.


----------



## skeels

I'm happy in the knowledge that my children are gonna turn out awesome even though their mothers are not awesome.

Also, I'm getting a mij s7420 today!
Yay, me!


----------



## tacotiklah

So my band pretty much has confirmed the date for when we'll play our first show! (June 29th) 
I'm so stoked to be playing shows in front of people again.


----------



## kevdes93

my blackjack ATX c-8 came


----------



## pero

Saw Mastodon/Gojira/Slayer last night,can`t turn my neck today


----------



## Yaris

1. Started talking to a girl I've liked and it's going really well
2. Got my first huge paycheck and nearly doubled my bank account yesterday
3. Saw Prometheus last night
4. I get to do really cool virtual reality stuff at my internship here at Iowa State


----------



## Jake

- Working a shitload of hours may not be fun but it means tons and tons of money
-probably getting promoted to building supervisor finally which means even more money
- more money means more gear like the ltd alexi-600 i just picked up


----------



## ZEBOV

I banged the tightest pussy I ever banged!


----------



## Atomshipped

I played the tightest amplifier I ever played!

(VHT/Fryette Super 30. Loads of awesome.)


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm crashing at my cousin's for like 3-4 days as a mini vacation from my extremely stressful house situation and I'm loving every minute of it. She's my BFF and makes me laugh hysterically. I haven't had much to laugh at prior, so goddamn I needed this...



ZEBOV said:


> I banged the tightest pussy I ever banged!


Don't forget to change it's litter box later. 




I keed, I keed.


----------



## squid-boy

I just jerked off. I gave myself a high-five afterwards for doing such a good job. 

... I should have thought it through.


----------



## MFB

Finished my first freelance graphic design jobs tonight and will be getting paid the same wage for it per hour as if it were a steady income gig. I havent even graduated from art school but a buddy of mine needed help so I did it for him and I get full credit for the work, the cash and both he and his company know Ill do work for them.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm finally getting a 7


----------



## MFB

Just got the word today that the company liked the posters I made!


----------



## piggins411

Minus the Bear has a trailer for their new album


----------



## MFB

piggins411 said:


> Minus the Bear has a trailer for their new album





Where?!


----------



## Blake1970

Oracle server crashed at work!!!!


----------



## piggins411

MFB said:


> Where?!



You can check their website, the thread I made in the General Discussion section of the forum, or just search YouTube for Minus the Bear and Infinity Overhead (the new album name). Comes out in August


----------



## SammyKillChambers

1) I have a date on Saturday with a really hot girl.
2) I can get back on stage in just under 3 weeks!


----------



## BucketheadRules

I can haz pedalboard.

This is what my rig now looks like:







I can take my pedals around with me now!


----------



## Evil Weasel

My uni exams finish tomorrow! Will probably be a horrific final one but at least it is over.


----------



## thedonal

It's payday (thank funk!).

But mainly- just been through some Chi-Kung exercises. My first in months. Feel quite chilled now and my lung capacity is definitely on the up (partly through lots of breathing meditation recently). 

I also think I'm on the up from one of my periodic downers (no specific reason- it just happens.I jut roll with it.). Hell- I might even be sociable again soon!


----------



## tacotiklah

Just got my car back into my personal possession, I'm driving it again, AND I'm moving out of the old hellhole I called home, and I'm moving in with some relatively sane people. Good times ahead I tell you!


----------



## Murmel

I feel like a retired person because it's spring break and I can do everything in my own pace


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm happy right now cuz WHY THE FUCK NOT?!


----------



## Captain Axx

I got my college grades back yesterday!  

and that i can afford a decent bass after working over 50 hours of overtime this month!


----------



## AxeHappy

My spot on the Axe-FX2 waiting list came up! 

And more importantly, I can afford to pay for it without stealing my rent money for the next 2 months.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> I banged the tightest pussy I ever banged!



And I'm not a dad. She called me and told me she's pregnant, and I had this big smile on my face, and we went over what we're going to do to take care of the baby, and about 10 minutes into the conversation, she said "I'm just kidding, I'm not really pregnant."
Pregnant or not, I'm happy. I was able to laugh along with her. I guess that's why we get along so well. Our sense of humor is really fucked up.


----------



## Konfyouzd

...


----------



## thedonal

I have Kentucky bourbon. Just like Dr Heywood Floyd ("you are not a very practical man, Mr Floyd").


----------



## MFB

Because I just shaved my head and got rid of all my long hair that weighed a million pounds and required too much maintenance


----------



## Blake1970

They are closing the blinds and turning off the lights here at work because it's so hot. Nap time!!!


----------



## ZEBOV

^Konfyouzd is confused.


----------



## Blake1970

^
I guess it's taking a lot of energy to keep the building cool, so they turned off all the lights and closed the blinds. I think it's well over 100 degrees here in Houston.


----------



## flexkill

Just got a new laptop for my pro tools rig!!!!! Sometimes I love my wife!!!!! She surprised me with it last night...wonderful.


----------



## flexkill

Blake1970 said:


> ^
> I guess it's taking a lot of energy to keep the building cool, so they turned off all the lights and closed the blinds. I think it's well over 100 degrees here in Houston.



I'm born and raised in New Orleans...been to Houston many times. I feel your pain dude....it gets fucking HOT!!!


----------



## ddtonfire

Get to switch from khakis to flight suits tomorrow!


----------



## misingonestring

Cause Shrapnel released Haji's Kitchen's debut album on iTunes.


----------



## ZEBOV

Celebrating my boss's birthday!


----------



## Jake

Made it through a 17 hour shift alive, only 2 more days of work hell until i get to go to OCMD for a week and get stupid.

also decent trade offers in classifieds make me happy


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Because I really don't fell like doing squat at work today, and i can get away with it.


----------



## MFB

Because I can no longer wake up with bed hair due to only having 1/2" of actual hair


----------



## matt397

Because I got home from work and found my vacation pay had been mailed to me early (10% of my entire years income and I get paid well )....and then I found Periphery is streaming there new album online.


----------



## Faine

I quit my job yesterday.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm excited because my band's show is on friday, and then there's a big pride festival all day on saturday. Gonna find a cute outfit and go be amongst my people. 

Edit: Oh and my younger sister just gave birth to a baby girl today, so I'm an Auntie again! 
5 pounds 4 ounces, but perfectly safe and healthy. It was planned c-section. Got to go visit today and get some pictures. I'm about to take off for a practice in a few minutes, but when I get back, I'll post pictures.


----------



## ZEBOV

I now have a recording interface. And it was Keith Merrow's! I now have all the gear I need for a functional recording studio!
But now go to the "Why are you mad right now?" thread.


----------



## mcleanab

My dog does NOT have cancer!

In her best Arnold voice: "It's not a tumor."


----------



## Brill

Got high for the first time ever today! Downside, Cost me $20


----------



## MFB

$20 for one high?! Good lord, a $20 is at MINIMUM three bowls worth, I usually get four out of it - sometimes five!

I mean ugh,


----------



## troyguitar

Week and a half vacation with gf starts this afternoon :happy:


----------



## butterschnapps

^Jelly of you.
I get out of the Navy in 36 days, and then I'll join you. haha


----------



## Brill

MFB said:


> $20 for one high?! Good lord, a $20 is at MINIMUM three bowls worth, I usually get four out of it - sometimes five!
> 
> I mean ugh,



2 Joints, 2 bowls.


----------



## cwhitey2

Bought a new ec1000 for $500 yesterday....so yeah


----------



## Church2224

1. The amount of awesome ESP Horizons and Jackson Guitars on Ebay makes me happy (mad that I cannot afford them) 

2. I went to a power equipment dealer and they told me Toro and Exmark mowers would allow me to pay off my power equipment within 36 months with no interest.

3. My dad got us a new ATV yesterday, awesome!


----------



## highlordmugfug

The beautiful and interesting girl I like likes me too. 

I'm positively giddy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I woke up in a great mood for no reason som I'm ridin' the wave...


----------



## Varcolac

Made burgers. Ate burgers. Drank beer. Watched a film. Made out with an attractive lady I'm lucky enough to share a bed with. Life's good.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

My dad is finally getting tags for my car (hes been talking about it for 2 years... just never had time to) and I should be getting my Caparison next week


----------



## tacotiklah

I just registered for my classes for next semester. Lots of 'Intro to' classes. Like intro to bookkeeping, intro to microcomputers, intro to marketing, and then my last class is an elementary algebra because I suck at math.


----------



## -JeKo-

It's summer so it's warm and girls on the streets don't wear that much clothes


----------



## Danukenator

I was told I could get a special finish on a guitar and I may have finally stated to get sweeping down (fuck that took forever.)


----------



## MFB

New shoes
New sunglasses
Potential new job doing full time graphic design


----------



## Alpenglow

I'm actually pretty happy for a couple reasons!
Actually got a lot of sleep the past few days. My family and I hung out with some family friends I've known since I was born (we haven't seen them for almost 2 years and I know them better than I know my cousins). Also my best friend just got back from Pennsylvania, so we can hang out again.
On top of that, some girl (maybe girls) I've known for a bit seem to really like me, which is awesome.


----------



## Yaris

highlordmugfug said:


> The beautiful and interesting girl I like likes me too.
> 
> I'm positively giddy.



that feel bro


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm slowly but surely feeling better. Plus I'm starting to go from complete n00b to kinda sucks at CS. At this rate, I should be able to lay claim being decent here in a few weeks.


----------



## Chiba666

Scored a good deal on a Boss Compressor for my pedal board.


----------



## Murmel

I had my window open to ventilate. Suddenly, I see a huge-ass spider (totally small) climbing down on a thread.
I grab a tissue and touch him. Panicking, he attempts to climb back up, but before he knew it squished his ugly ass.

Feels fucking good.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Got a Pass and a Credit for my subjects this semester at uni. 

9 more of the fuckers to go and I'll be done with that shit.


----------



## idunno

Took a shower a little while ago. Letting my metal hair flow. feels great. I feel good when im clean haha.

Also Im really hungry but I know ill be able to eat food soon. Somehow being able to do that just seems like a great thing all of a sudden. Ive got it pretty good I guess.


----------



## ZEBOV

I farted while walking by about 10 people.


----------



## steve1

I saw two chavs on mopeds desperately trying (and failing) to overtake a cyclist.

And I saw a driver stop for a hedgehog crossing the road.


----------



## matt397

I finally made a decision to leave my current employer and go work for another company in the same field. It's a decision I've been trying to figure out for months now. It feels good be done with my old company, I'm also terrified thinking about whether or not I can rely on this new company to keep me busy.


----------



## niffnoff

Finally got a girlfriend if that counts 
And getting some progress on mixing my EP ^_^


----------



## tacotiklah

niffnoff said:


> Finally got a girlfriend if that counts



My condolences....

j/k 
Congrats mang!


----------



## Faine

I just bought an air conditioner for my bedroom. Shit's kickin so much ass right now i'm in a hoodie. Girlfriend gets out of work soon and My family is havin a little bbq party for the 4th of july we were all busy for... little do they know I have a huge box of 'MERICA in the basement i'm gonna shoot off


----------



## Chickenhawk

> Why are you happy right now?



...cause I didn't get laid off today, unlike 14 other people.


----------



## ittoa666

I get to hang with two of my best friends tonight and it'll be the first time we've all been together in about 4 or 5 years.


----------



## refusetofall87

because im going to tear up a pizza later tonight


----------



## Demiurge

New gear day on two fronts:

-Ordered an AMT SS-30 weeks ago and it finally arrived. I've been using amp modelers for over ten years and have been tired of futzing-around for hours to get the sounds I wanted. I managed to dial-in something far superior within minutes of setting up the AMT. Maybe I'm bad at using modelers... but hey, gotsa be who I is.

-Found an old Yamaha FM synth module for about $50 as a fun addition to my synth setup. Neon sportcoat was not included.


----------



## devolutionary

Because boobs.


----------



## Fiction

I quit the job that was mentioned in the 'Why are you mad' thread


----------



## Cabinet

Gonna go hang out at this new local guitar shop I found, they have a telecaster I want to try out but can't afford at the moment


----------



## highlordmugfug

Who is Van? Van's banned baby. Van's banned.


----------



## tacotiklah

^


----------



## BucketheadRules

Ibanez RG7321 w/Dimarzio X2N bridge pickup, tuned half a step up, so from C to F.
Blackstar HT 40, clean channel
Hardwire TL-2
Joyo Dyna Compressor
Joyo Vintage Overdrive
Joyo Vintage Phaser

And a Dunlop Jazz III pick, and the F harmonic minor scale.

Combine all of these things for the best sound I may ever have heard coming from my own fingers.


----------



## devolutionary

Van getting banned. Douchebag.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm happy because I woke up to an sso forum free of gifs pertaining to animal cruelty. Top work mods! 

I'm also happy because this sunburn is almost done peeling. Still, the itching is driving me crazy!


----------



## Don Vito

Van banned.


----------



## JosephAOI

Got my Periphery Pre-Order finally!


----------



## tacotiklah

kennedyblake said:


> Van banned.



You mean "Van Dammed"


----------



## Faine

My girlfriend's cat just had kittens and one of them was a complicated birth. The cat couldnt take the placenta off the kitten in time and it pretty much suffocated and died, but my girlfriend pulled the placenta off and rubbed his chest and the kitten came back to life! now hes nursing on his mom and everything is great! it was amazing.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Faine said:


> My girlfriend's cat just had kittens and one of them was a complicated birth. The cat couldnt take the placenta off the kitten in time and it pretty much suffocated and died, but my girlfriend pulled the placenta off and rubbed his chest and the kitten came back to life! now hes nursing on his mom and everything is great! it was amazing.



Wtf, your girlfriend is genius, I would NEVER have thought of taking a placenta off and rubbing a chest to save a cat.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I finally feel like i've filled all my current gear needs after picking up 5 or 6 different items over the last week. I was down to one guitar and no amp after a year long unemployment stint. now set for guitar and bass gigging, all kinds of tunings and super happy with both tones. Life's good!

edit: needs covered, now on to the wants - first up, a high end 6 stringer, preferably PRS. It never ends, thankfully


----------



## Brill

My dad gave me a shit ton of weed!


----------



## Divinehippie

last 12 hour night shift for a few days (gota love the weekend)! also hot date tomorrow night after band practice xD. am pretty excited, ohhh and im playing a show on wed! should be a good weekend for me, really need it after the bullshit of this week at work >.<


----------



## ZEBOV

I think I get the #1 asshole award. I've been a complete asshole to someone who deserved my mistreatment, and I'm proud of it.

Seriously, if you're an ungrateful bitch and tell me to shut the fuck up when I'm showing support for a decision you made, I'll happily target your insecurities and emotionally demolish you. I'm proud of myself for telling that emo anorexic ungrateful bitch that she's a fucking fatass that should go for the jugular instead of the top few layers of skin above that artery in the wrist.
I will feel no remorse if she kills herself. Good riddance if she does. Unfortunately, she probably won't.

Unsure if I'm happy, or if I just don't give a fuck. Regardless, I feel great.

Before being neg repped: I've known her for a year now, and I've tried many times to help her. She's just a bitch and she doesn't know why so many people can't stand to be around her. I truly do hope she kills herself.


----------



## devolutionary

I'm finally watching Avatar: The Legend of Korra.


----------



## Cynic

I feel rather attractive for the first time in forever.


----------



## Cynic

brutalwizard said:


> its the periphery vocal cover, its sexy



oh stop hehe


----------



## Faine

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Wtf, your girlfriend is genius, I would NEVER have thought of taking a placenta off and rubbing a chest to save a cat.



Yeah, I dont know how she knew to do that. But she did it. I seriously thought the kitten wasnt gonna make it. But she didnt give up. Now it's perfectly fine !


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I got to try a blackmachine yesterday.


----------



## BornToLooze

I'm getting a new guitar Tuesday


----------



## squid-boy

I had sex today.


----------



## skeels

I finally got my NMD and MMD threads up after my phone crashing three times!




Yes, I use my phone for all my posting and looking at tiny little guitars ...


----------



## Don Vito

game emulators


----------



## The Reverend

Jet Li's Fearless, followed by Ip Man 1 &2, followed by Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen.

A lean night.


----------



## Brill

Because I am the naked British ballerina who gets to preform in front of the queen!!~~!...

No I am just fucking off my face!


----------



## devolutionary

Avatar + 12yo Knockando + Pancakes and bacon for dinner.


----------



## Necris

I made myself a pan flute out of a bunch of plastic straws and some tape. My public school education has really paid off.


----------



## Fiction

I just found a thread containing my favourite guitar build on this site from when I first joined.. I had to go back to April 2011 in the luthier section checking many threads, and the operation started a few days ago.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...customizations/110958-nbg-8-string-build.html



(Unfortunately he never updated it or finished it, but I have left him a message, so heres hoping)


----------



## Fiction

I did that as well 

I must see the instrument.

Edit: Found this in wall photos;







JANSJDNUIQNMNKASMDMKAMSKLDMASMDM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's everything a schecter should be.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

I thought about sex today


----------



## grunge782

I am happy that I wake up every morning and can VERY easily put food on my table. I am happy that I can express myself in so many ways. I am happy that I have good friends and family. 

I am happy that music is so easy to find and so many different genre's and musicians exist. I am happy that information is so easily and cheaply available thanks to the internet.

I believe most people here typing from a computer have a lot to be happy about because the people who put that computer together unfortunately have things quite a bit worse off. 

And most of all I am happy because I can turn off the TV and avoid the bullshit from people who want to make you miserable so they can sell you crap.


----------



## SirMyghin

Because I bought a new car today. My first car at that.


----------



## Cabinet

I believe these are real


----------



## BucketheadRules

I just found this:


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm happy because my Aunt really loves the fuck out of me and is doing so much to help me through a rough time. Forever I thought I was on my own, so this is one of those few rare times that I'm happy to be completely wrong.

Also it feels good that people can feel like they can come to me for advice or just to have someone to talk to. I'm not the best at it, but I'd like to think I'm good at it. As I said, it feels good man.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

I quit my job


----------



## Tang

Watching Devin Townsend play Deconstruction live in my living room.


----------



## grunge782

ghstofperdition said:


> *I'm happy because my Aunt really loves the fuck out of me and is doing so much to help me through a rough time*. Forever I thought I was on my own, so this is one of those few rare times that I'm happy to be completely wrong.
> 
> Also it feels good that people can feel like they can come to me for advice or just to have someone to talk to. I'm not the best at it, but I'd like to think I'm good at it. As I said, it feels good man.



I definitely need to work on my reading comprehension...Made me  at first glance...


----------



## Faine

Just got approved by apple up to $2,000. Should I get a macbook pro for recording and video editing stuffs?? Lookin at gettin the 13-inch: 2.9 GHz one for $1,500...

specs:

2.9GHz dual-core Intel Core i7
Turbo Boost up to 3.6GHz
8GB 1600MHz memory
750GB 5400-rpm hard drive1
Intel HD Graphics 4000
Built-in battery (7 hours)2


What do you think?


----------



## MFB

Are you going to actually need the mobility of a laptop? I love my MBP but god DAMN does it get hot and I'm down-sizing to a Mac Mini with some upgraded specs. The 2012 MBPs have better fans but I'd say look at their desktop options unless you have to have a laptop.


----------



## Faine

Yeah, Id probably use it for school too. So id bring it there, maybe the gf's house once and a while. I like desktops for the upgrading and everything. But I would definitely need a laptop for the mobility.


----------



## MFB

If you're doing audio/video stuff at school then they should have dedicated labs for stuff like that, which means just throwing stuff on a flash drive and taking it back and forth; so I'd say upgrade a desktop Mac and then do all your stuff at home in a nice comfy environment with a nice, comfy ass desk chair and knowing your lap is burning up to the temperature of the sun.


----------



## tacotiklah

Normally I'd post something like this in the why are you mad thread, but I'm actually happy about it:

I just got kicked out of my band. No explanation why, but I was told that my work and efforts were appreciated and that they were going to look for someone else. Works for me since we weren't doing anything productive and people were kinda being lazy about the whole thing. It's like when we were getting ready for the house party gig, everybody worked their ass off, but afterwards nobody seemed to care. I honestly contemplated leaving myself, but this makes it even easier. I really appreciate that they were super cool about it and not super emotional. It's all business and whatnot.


----------



## Brill

Just got out of the Mental health Ward.....

I'm not Crazy!


----------



## tacotiklah

^ why did I get the image of that coming out as two succinctly different voices, all from your mouth?


----------



## Faine

MFB said:


> If you're doing audio/video stuff at school then they should have dedicated labs for stuff like that, which means just throwing stuff on a flash drive and taking it back and forth; so I'd say upgrade a desktop Mac and then do all your stuff at home in a nice comfy environment with a nice, comfy ass desk chair and knowing your lap is burning up to the temperature of the sun.



Not what I'm going to school for. I can still put my laptop on a desk. I understand where you're coming from. I think I'm better off with a laptop tho for the mobility if I ever wanted to bring it upstairs downstairs whatever. Would it be good for recording do you think?


----------



## Brill

ghstofperdition said:


> ^ why did I get the image of that coming out as two succinctly different voices, all from your mouth?



I'm not that type of crazy.... just depression and disassociation.... Also, how do you know what my mouth is like?


----------



## tacotiklah

Loxodrome said:


> I'm not that type of crazy.... just depression and disassociation.... Also, how do you know what my mouth is like?



*(´&#65381;&#969;&#65381;`)*


----------



## ShreddingDragon

It's my 25th birthday. I'm 6 days younger than Metal Gear.


----------



## Jake

Im getting a new guitar today...or at least according to UPS today. only time will tell haha


----------



## skeels

Loxodrome said:


> Just got out of the Mental health Ward.....
> 
> I'm not Crazy!



Yeah they let me out too...







Suckers!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Got tattooed and ate Mexican pizza. I wish every Friday was like this.


----------



## The Reverend

JeffFromMtl said:


> Got tattooed and ate Mexican pizza. I wish every Friday was like this.




So jelly. 

Did the pizza have jalapenos on it? If not, it wasn't legit.


----------



## devolutionary

Because the page I got this morning for me (as the on call engineer) to call a customer should never have come to me, and I was able to redirect it to the helpdesk. Win!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

The Reverend said:


> So jelly.
> 
> Did the pizza have jalapenos on it? If not, it wasn't legit.



Nah, it had hot banana peppers on it. Barely anything is legit when it comes to Mexican food in Montreal, except for this place on St-Laurent called Taco Tequila. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## TheProgWay

Bought a Mark V combo for $1000 locally. Win


----------



## Cynic

- Feeling better about how I look
- Might possibly have a job next week
- Going on tour in September
- Next week: Breaking Bad season premier, The Dark Knight Rises, and a show to play on Saturday

c:


----------



## ZEBOV

Bought Superior Drummer 2.0

And I was an asshole to another scumbag customer. He ate half of his large pizza in 5 minutes, and he had the balls to say it was nasty and wants it remade. I took the half he didn't eat, dropped it out of the box and onto the ground, and told him he can go fuck himself. We don't cater to people who lie to us just to get free food. If we don't owe it to you, you're not getting it.
What makes me happy is that he'll never order from us again.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

- My mother is buying me a brand new queen sized slat bed frame and mattress.

- I start the second semester of my science degree in 12 hours. 

- I breezed through every section, with one exception, of mathematical functions in the appendix of my statistics text book.


----------



## Jake

-2 days off work
-got my new 7
-going to six flags tomorrow for free lol
-minecraft

that is all as of now


----------



## Brill

I'm going back to school after the holidays... and first class is a free 
Can't wait to get back to school and rub my friends nipples and lick their faces!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My 'Biology of Plants' paper doesn't have a final exam


----------



## Konfyouzd

I Reagan'd today. (Watch 30 Rock)


----------



## ScottyB724

I just ordered an Agile Texan.

They fired this deadbeat guy at work and now we all won't get fucked over when he decides to call in ten minutes after he's supposed to be there. So hopefully that means no more 10 hour shifts in 98 degree heat like today!


----------



## BornToLooze

Not sure if this should go in this tread or the mad thread but I just pulled the 500XL from my F-50 I'm trying to sell and put it in my Maverick and its sounds killer...now somebody's probably gonna want my F-50


----------



## Don Vito

Going to try some fiddle diddles today at GC and local shop.


----------



## ScottyB724

Got a fucking raise today! totally came out of nowhere, but I'll take it haha.


----------



## Winspear

Got paid on Friday, Periphery II came, I have two nights off, and my internet has been upgraded and is no longer a slow motherfucker!


----------



## JPhoenix19

Ibanez RG7321FM inbound.  Got a real nice deal on it too.


----------



## Faine

First post with my new macbook pro


----------



## Yaris

Why I'm happy: Steam sale. 

Why I'm mad: Steam sale.


----------



## Brill

Just discovered Ninjaspy.....


----------



## Fiction

ITS MA BIRFDAI!


----------



## skeels

^HBDay man.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Fiction said:


> ITS MA BIRFDAI!


HURR BURRDURR!


----------



## idunno

I realized that I cant get pregnant. FUCK YES.


----------



## Faine




----------



## ZEBOV

Faine said:


> First post with my new macbook pro



Hipster


----------



## rock90

-No exams till September
-Had a concert yesterday with a Metallica cover band 
-All of 20 people listening to us were diging it. 
-My girlfriend stayed over at my house and had breakfast with me. 
-My parents left this morning on vacation. 
-Just got my new Ibanez premium 821 from the technician who instaled SD pups in.
-And on my mix playlist I have on shuffle out of all the prog I have on, Jamiroquai just came up 

Life's pretty good right now. 

Cheers


----------



## Don Vito

Born of Osiris this week


----------



## Jake

Im back in Ocean City MD. for my second beach trip this summer 
also getting a rg3120


----------



## Tommy

Why am I happy? 

Well in the last month I've been promoted to assistant manager at the restaurant I work at, meaning a lot more money for me. 
That translates to me buying; a RG1527, Pod HD bean, Macbook Pro, and possibly buying my first car later this week. 
Also having a amazing girlfriend is just icing on the cake.

Over all I'm very happy with everything right now.


----------



## Faine

I found a 2010 RGA7 in good condition for $250 I'm probably gonna pick up !


----------



## Faine

Haha I have 2 jobs now, one working at a k-9 academy where I got my German shepherd. I take care of the police dogs. And the other one is delivering pizza which I make pretty decent cash on the spot. It works out pretty well. 

Oh and believe it or not someone is selling a set of 707's for $100 locally too!


----------



## USMarine75

PSU... death penalty +1. 

$60M fine payable to children's charity
4 year post season / bowl ban
4 year reduction in scholarships from 25 to 15
All student athletes can transfer with no NCAA penalty / restrictions and play immediately
PSU can't appeal
Still open to civil litigation
And in case you didn't already know the Joe Pa statue already came down this weekend
All wins vacated from '98 till now. Joe Pa is now the 12th winningest coach of all time instead of 1st. Ironically, Joe Pa's last QB to win is now Mike McCreary.


----------



## ZEBOV

This made my night.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/205698-hello-sso.html


----------



## hypotc

Got to see Meshuggah this weekend. Was working sidestage and everything. Even hung up their banner etc. Makes me a happy fanboi!


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm moving to a new house!


----------



## Don Vito

I met/saw/chatted with Born of Osiris. I'm still a little detached from reality.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Playing my first show with my band under a new name (VELA, look at sig) with a ton of new music on Sunday and we are getting our logo today


----------



## Murmel

I put up my Warwick Fortress One on sale. For some reason it makes me happy 
An amazing bass on all aspects, but I'm looking for something more traditional in sound.

Shoot me in the balls if you want, but I'm thinking about a Squier Vintage Mod. P-bass instead


----------



## squid-boy

I'm on my way to Vancouver this afternoon. Hopefully grabbing some beers with JoeyW and Stealth downtown tonight!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

I finally got my Breedlove tonight


----------



## Murmel

To follow up on my earlier post; A clinican/product specialist at Warwick is interested in my Fortress One.

Totally psyched


----------



## Faine

Just fell asleep with the girlfriend accidentally while cuddling after a longgg day. woke up a half an hour later because I was drooling everywhere lol. I NEVER DROOL.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm chilling with a beautiful girl.


----------



## morrowcosom

I am withdrawing from a medicine I am tapering off of, and I usually feel like a retarded, depressed, and anxious zombie. Today, for the first time in about a month, I actually do not feel that bad.


----------



## The Reverend

I am not happy right now, but I'm not sad or mad either.

Yay!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I might sell my Jackson today.


----------



## butterschnapps

I get out of the Navy in 5 days and a wake up.


----------



## squid-boy

Hung out with Stealth, JoeyW, and someone else from SS.org but I don't know his username on here!


----------



## skeels

The Reverend said:


> I am not happy right now, but I'm not sad or mad either.
> 
> Yay!



What is happiness if not the absence of all that other stupid crap?


----------



## MFB

Team Teamwork's "Ocarina of Rhyme" album is now in my iTunes
My laundry is folded and sorted by color
Skyrim
New graphic design freelance job to do


----------



## Brill

I just told my mother that I hate her! Makes it a bit awkward when I am still living at home....


----------



## MFB

Finished up the graphic design job a day ahead of schedule!  I got the message Saturday evening that my buddy needed it for work on Wednesday, so naturally that meant I needed to finish it up by Tuesday afternoon, take it to his house (we're neighbors) for finalizing and then send it to him to use the next day. Instead I got the idea done pretty quick, and my initial design that wasn't going how I hoped still might get used for a new profile picture along with the actual poster I needed to make. Took about a day and a half for two full sized/color posters in PS.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Ipad.


----------



## Fiction

I just did the most solid shit of my life, It was seriously almost perfectly straight, had a nice length and width on it and just looked like I could use it as a weapon without it falling apart, was surprised that it actually flushed on first attempt.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> I'm chilling with a beautiful girl.



And she's now mine!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm recording again


----------



## tacotiklah

Regained the desire to play guitar again. I can thank my little brother (member on here btw.  ) and his recommendation for surf rock, rockabilly, and psychobilly for this. 

Also had 2 bacon ultimate cheeseburgers and a medium order of curly fries; thus cheating on my diet. Infidelity tastes so delicious.


----------



## Don Vito

I realized that I hate most people. 

Not sure why this makes me happy, but it's f00king metul.


----------



## Bobo

I'm happy simply because I want to be as positive as I can be. Not only for me, but for everyone around me. Can we all smile and still be fucking metal?


----------



## Don Vito

Bobo said:


> Can we all smile and still be fucking metal?


No.


Keep your damn positive attitude out of mah metalz.


----------



## Bobo

kennedyblake said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Keep your damn positive attitude out of mah metalz.



Does this mean I have to start listening to Katy Perry or some shit?


----------



## Don Vito

Bobo said:


> Does this mean I have to start listening to Katy Perry or some shit?


Yes, with a side of Sonseed


----------



## Faine

^


----------



## Jake

Only a little longer until my summer work is over and I can be lazy and play guitar again.

also more importantly my first Gibson Les Paul is on its way in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ZEBOV

I work with a guy named Jesus.


















































































Jesus Ramanez-Salazar
He is my friend.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> I'm chilling with a beautiful girl.





ZEBOV said:


> And she's now mine!



Nevermind


----------



## Faine

^ aw, sorry man.


----------



## Fiction

ZEBOV said:


> Nevermind



Did jesus steal her? He's such an ass.


----------



## ZEBOV

Fiction said:


> Did jesus steal her? He's such an ass.



Nah. It's just really goddamn stupid.


----------



## Fiction

ZEBOV said:


> Nah. It's just really goddamn stupid.


----------



## Pooluke41

ZEBOV said:


> Nah. It's just really goddamn stupid.



Don't worry, you still have your title of ban liker,


----------



## Evil Weasel

Seeing my friends who I started uni with start work as doctors yesterday. Plus the realisation that in a years time I should be in that position. Shouldn't have done stupid intercalated degree. Could have been earning money and thinking of ways to spend it on guitars a year sooner!


----------



## Bobo

kennedyblake said:


> Yes, with a side of Sonseed




Isn't there a "Why are you mad right now" thread too? I'm switching camps


----------



## Murdstone

My RNA isolation finally worked without being degraded and the following RT-PCR went swimmingly. If only it gave me the results I wanted.


----------



## Tiger

Im happy about this gift from a friend of ours for our daughter.


----------



## ZEBOV

JohnMar is banned!


----------



## Cynic

Starting work here in the next few days. Also, I'm going to start working out (and I will hopefully stick with it)


----------



## MFB

Finally got my S5470TKS


----------



## Pav

Earlier today I realized I have maybe a month to go before my amp is finally built and shipped. Immediately turned my frown upside down.


----------



## Brill

My dad Gave me $100 for no reason


----------



## Fiction

Cynic said:


> Starting work here in the next few days. Also, I'm going to start working out (and I will hopefully stick with it)



Bout time that science degree did anything 

PS. New Faceless and Devin Townsend Teasers are making me ecstatic.


----------



## tm20

i'm happy because i'm listening to this awesome song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVFiqDTtP50

and i applied for a job so i look forward to getting a response


----------



## Faine

Animal crackers and nutella. So awesome.


----------



## The Reverend

Playing Pokemon White for the first time.

I love life, but I love Pokemon more.


----------



## tm20

i suppose you will be getting black/white 2?


----------



## The Reverend

tm20 said:


> i suppose you will be getting black/white 2?


You bet!


----------



## Don Vito

I've yet to get Black or White because I can't seem to make time to go buy it.

I should probably just order it already.


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## tacotiklah

Just got done rehearsing with the guitarist for the pantera tribute band I just joined. We decided to name it Far Beyond Driven.

We have a total of 20 songs we plan to learn and break them up into 4 different sets that we will alternate depending on where/when we play. For now we got the first set that we're working on:

Cowboys From Hell
Cemetary Gates
A New Level
I'm Broken
Walk

And as an encore song This Love. My basslines for most of these are really easy except for Walk and Cemetary Gates since Rex decided to stop following the rhythm guitar for a change. 
But the resulting jam my guitarist and I had resulted in us getting most everything down really well even for our first rehearsal. He knew most of these songs already and I knew most of the basslines already. (like I said, Rex pretty much followed the Dime's rhythm a lot of the time)
I'd say after about one more rehearsal plus time in between spent learning our parts and we'll have 'em down. It pays when you have a badass guitarist doing the guitar parts.


----------



## Jake

Got my Gibson Les Paul woo!


----------



## Brill

Get to move out tomorrow, this literally just poped up.... Its for youth so I only have to pay 25% of rent ! Super happy about it


----------



## SirMyghin

Because my life is great.


----------



## Don Vito

I have become an atheist.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I finally have some riff idea's


----------



## Don Vito

I have finally written a decent riff on my 7 string after 9 months


----------



## Cabinet

i'm starting work on a solo guitar interpretation of Nardis.
it's nothing special but it's fun to work on and i can borrow a lot of concepts from all these variations i have


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm starting to learn Brazilian Portugese!


----------



## Pav

After several solid years of dependency on marijuana to quell my suicidal depression, I've finally managed to give it up. Over the past week I've had so much energy that my productivity in life has gone waaaaay up. Instead of sleeping for 12-16 hours daily, I'm getting twice as much done at work and have more motivation to practice than I have in years and haven't fallen back on self-injury as I have in the past.

It may sound like "lololololol stupid pothead" to some, but it's actually quite a breakthrough for me. Suddenly I feel capable of tackling life rather than having to get high to immunize myself to it.


----------



## squid-boy

My girlfriend is gone for the week.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm happy because I figured out my next guitar purchase.


----------



## Don Vito

Turkey/Cracker Lunchables.


----------



## CrownofWorms

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...207611-lil-wayne-quits-music-skating-now.html


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I now have Guitar Pro and Minecraft on my iPad.


----------



## Danukenator

I've got a Monday tour of the Oakland Axe Factory. Tom is one cool dude!


----------



## squid-boy

GIRLFRIEND'S ABSENCE UPDATE: 
I have the apartment all to myself makes me happy. Especially getting the bed to myself. So much room.


----------



## morrowcosom

I alpha-maled an elementary school kid today: 

I was in the check out line at the grocery store and a woman was in front of me with a big ass cart of groceries. She had her kid with her and he was telling the cashier how fast he could run around the baseball field. He said "I ran 5 laps around the baseball field in 3 seconds." The cashier replied ,"You sure are fast." I said "No he isn't". I then looked straight at the kid and said "I ran around the baseball field five times in one second." 

He said "No you didn't". I calmly stared him in the eyes and said, "I am faster than you". 

It felt good.


----------



## Fiction

I totally put down a strangers kid, I'm the best, surely an Internet forum will finally give me the title of alpha-male for the task.


----------



## morrowcosom

> I alpha-maled an elementary school kid today:
> 
> I was in the check out line at the grocery store and a woman was in front of me with a big ass cart of groceries. She had her kid with her and he was telling the cashier how fast he could run around the baseball field. He said "I ran 5 laps around the baseball field in 3 seconds." The cashier replied ,"You sure are fast." I said "No he isn't". I then looked straight at the kid and said "I ran around the baseball field five times in one second."
> 
> He said "No you didn't". I calmly stared him in the eyes and said, "I am faster than you".
> 
> It felt good.


What the hell?! You actually thought I did this for self-gratification or was being serious?! LMAO! I thought it would be funny as hell to do just because it was so stupid (I was in a workaholics/Alphabet of Manliness mindset). I even wrote "It felt good" to make the act seem even more stupid. 


Either something was lost in translation and/or we have way different senses of humor.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm really happy right NOW. Because I'm drunk. Tomorrow I'm depressed again, but yeah. Being drunk is happiness.


----------



## Ageispolis

I'm happy right now because I'm listening to Godspeed You! Black Emperor and eating a damn fine steak with a cup of coffee at my side.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This:


----------



## Faine

Niceee


----------



## BucketheadRules

I have a new set of speakers - FIVE OF THEM.

And a subwoofer.

And I am currently listening to "The Negation" by Decapitated through this rig.

Those double kicks... so... much... bass...


----------



## Brill

Got my nose bridge pierced  thinking of getting my dimples next week end. Anyone have their dimples pierced?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My three pack of mother fucking Elixirs arrived but the guitar they're intended for isn't here but nonetheless...I am content...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

CrushingAnvil said:


> My three pack of mother fucking Elixirs arrived but the guitar they're intended for isn't here but nonetheless...I am content...



My strings are for a new guitar as well.


----------



## skeels

No reason ...

Just wanted to participate ...


----------



## highlordmugfug

morrowcosom said:


> What the hell?! You actually thought I did this for self-gratification or was being serious?! LMAO! I thought it would be funny as hell to do just because it was so stupid (I was in a workaholics/Alphabet of Manliness mindset). I even wrote "It felt good" to make the act seem even more stupid.
> 
> 
> Either something was lost in translation and/or we have way different senses of humor.


I love Workaholics, and I chuckled, because it was so stupid.


----------



## satriani08

I'm really happy right now because I saw someone really close to my heart last satruday.


----------



## Faine

I'm happy cuz I got my old part time job back!


----------



## Fiction

Cheesy Garlic Bread


----------



## dNate

Because I'm in love....

Now I have to switch over to the "Why are you mad?" thread to post the same thing


----------



## Metal_Webb

Worked out the chords for the next song I'm covering.

It's not hard, but I've never sat down and worked a song's chordage and melody out before. So now I feel big and clever.


----------



## Pooluke41

HELL YEAAAAAH!


----------



## Murmel

Because I discovered Steel Panther


----------



## MFB

My new guitar has shipped and will be here Thursday!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Pooluke41 said:


> HELL YEAAAAAH!


Well, you know what this means.
I am the (high) lord of your rep bar.
 to me.


----------



## Don Vito

Rainy Summer Day, and it's not humid as fuck(I live in Alabama)

Also, Pokemon White just arrived and I'm about to eat some Tortilla Soup.


----------



## JosephAOI

Been listening to the new Faceless album, Summer Slaughter is in 5 days, my girlfriend's about to come over (sex, yay!), and I'm gonna make some awesome pasta with shrimp afterwards.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

One of my friends is starting to get into Mass Effect (mainly mass effect 2), so now I have someone to be all nerdy with.


----------



## Genome

It's amazing how therapeutic it is to organise everything in your room, all your gear, and ensuring all the files and folders on your PC are correctly sorted and labelled.

Either that or my OCD is out of control.


----------



## Murmel

^
Totally agree. I seldom do it though 

Happy because I hung out with a bunch of awesome, beautiful people last night. Had so much fun.
Slept till' now though (1:33pm), which kinda sucks but it was totally worth it


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

All my packages are coming on the same day. 2 out of 3 already came.


----------



## Metal_Webb

My Ovid's Withering shirts came in today, should be getting some more mail tomorrow.

I'm actually transcribing a song from scratch, feels good man 

I'm finishing off that Jack Daniels + Honey I started the other night 


Spoiler



It's really bloody good



MUTINY WITHIN ARE RECORDING A NEW ALBUM

This is all.

Oh yeah, and post 666


----------



## MFB

Metal_Webb said:


> I'm finishing off that Jack Daniels + Honey I started the other night
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's really bloody good



 x a million


----------



## dvon21

I'm giving in my two weeks notice today!


----------



## flexkill

Metal_Webb said:


> I'm finishing off that Jack Daniels + Honey I started the other night
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's really bloody good


Take it from me. Stay away from the keyboard if you kill that jack....haha...I have come to regret many a shit I've spewed on the nets while high or drunk or both!


----------



## MFB

Prepare to do even less at your job than you did before  I know when I gave mine, each day my motivation went down less and less until on my last day I just stayed in the photolab and barely helped out with anything, I think I took a 40 minute lunch break and wore jeans. Kind of dickish, but it felt SO good to be out of there (coincidentally, my last day was also New Years Eve).


----------



## dvon21

MFB said:


> Prepare to do even less at your job than you did before  I know when I gave mine, each day my motivation went down less and less until on my last day I just stayed in the photolab and barely helped out with anything, I think I took a 40 minute lunch break and wore jeans. Kind of dickish, but it felt SO good to be out of there (coincidentally, my last day was also New Years Eve).



LOL, I'm at work right now! I can feel the lethargia slowly taking over. 

If my IT guys can read this, please don't fire me yet!


----------



## Metal_Webb

flexkill said:


> Take it from me. Stay away from the keyboard if you kill that jack....haha...I have come to regret many a shit I've spewed on the nets while high or drunk or both!



Hahaha, thanks for the heads up, but I've learned in my years of drinking to:
A) Type coherently.
B) Not be a douchenozzle when drink interwebsing

Also, there was only 1/4 bottle left and keeping everything at the "happy buzz" rather than the "ermurghurrdddsss" level of pissed  It's a bit hard to operate Guitar Pro 6 when any more pissed.


----------



## squid-boy

Girlfriend came home a day early from her Alberta trip.


----------



## Genome

Massive haul today, looking forward to listing a lot of gear in the next few days - my card took a hell of a beating today. 

Axe FX II
Alto TS115A
Gator GR4L 4u Rack
Behringer FCB1010 + bag + midi cable
3 XLR cables
1u rack drawer

Phew...


----------



## CrownofWorms

This is a good fuckin Tuesday


----------



## highlordmugfug

I've reserved a campsite for the end of this month when I'm going camping with a really good online friend (of like 7 years) that I haven't been able to meet in real life yet.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm now a contributor.


----------



## Pav

Got drunk for the first time in too long and realized I have 3-4 weeks before my amp order is finally in. I've been headless for so many months now I feel like I've been living in Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Don Vito

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I'm now a contributor.


RETURN THE SLAB


----------



## tm20

Parkway Drive will be touring later in the year FUCK YEEEEEAH~!


----------



## Faine

Woke up at like 7am to a pretty cool thunder storm. The best part is, I actually heard
It slowly coming in a dream I had.


----------



## ChronicConsumer

I'm happy because this is my last day in my parents' house. I get my own place tomorrow.

Hello, grown-up world!


----------



## Riffer

I'm happy because I just got a really cool car to take to car shows and cruise around in.


----------



## Genome

My Alto monitor turned up less than 24 hours after ordering!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Sheetz.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Drank an entire pitcher by myself and still won every game of bowling (not counting the one we cheated on and gave my and my roomie perfect scores on ).


----------



## ddtonfire

First flight in a T-34C on Friday. Actually I'm not so happy as much as I am freaking out getting prepared for it.


----------



## Pav

highlordmugfug said:


> Drank an entire pitcher by myself and still won every game of bowling (not counting the one we cheated on and gave my and my roomie perfect scores on ).



More booze = better bowling skills. Or at least once I get drunk enough I think I'm the shit regardless of how mediocre my bowling is.


----------



## Murmel

Relieved as fuck.


----------



## Jakke

Finally worked out things with my university, which means I have something to do this fall, and I don't have to starve while doing it


----------



## Jake

apple support fixed my problems in under 10 hours, and now i can download mountain lion onto my macbook.

also minecraft, friends, family, sso and guitar to help me through this past rough week


----------



## The Reverend

I'm happy because I'm going to my hometown for a week to eat all my parent's food and just generally be as much of a burden on them as possible to remind them just why they shouldn't have any more children. 

Also, I beat the Elite Four on Pokemon White and I'm pleasantly surprised that there's still shit to do in this game besides battle people online.


----------



## Brill

Went out last night.. Getting a 6-string bass next week... I then went to play some magic: the gathering. Got my ass handed to me, but got some good experience... Then this chick starts coming onto me (Which never happens to me xD), And we are now dating!


----------



## Fiction

Are you guys actually dating? Or is this denko 2.0?



Gratz, dude


----------



## Brill

Fiction said:


> Are you guys actually dating? Or is this denko 2.0?
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz, dude



I've only emailed her 299 times


----------



## Divinehippie

Loxodrome said:


> Went out last night.. Getting a 6-string bass next week... I then went to play some magic: the gathering. Got my ass handed to me, but got some good experience... Then this chick starts coming onto me (Which never happens to me xD), And we are now dating!



Nice man! What kind of bass? There better be a NBD xD


----------



## Brill

Divinehippie said:


> Nice man! What kind of bass? There better be a NBD xD


Oh there will  Its a J&D bass(JD-4806).. My first 6 string bass (4 years of 4 string playing). I am mainly getting this so I can start gigging (As I sold my 4 string, which was shit...).


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just did 40 push-ups in row. A month back I barely could do 20 so I'm pretty happy with the progress.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Fat-Elf said:


> Just did 40 push-ups in row. A month back I barely could do 20 so I'm pretty happy with the progress.


First off: awesome, and congrats!

Second off: get your ass in here!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...challenge-one-million-1-000-000-push-ups.html


----------



## ZEBOV

I have a new kitten in my new house!


----------



## Metal_Webb

I just had this printed in A3 colour and hung it up in the computer room at uni


----------



## Heroin

ZEBOV said:


> I have a new kitten in my new house!




Awesome dude! I'm getting a kitten of my own in a few days.


----------



## Faine

lmfaooo


----------



## Genome

I just watched a documentary on how ships are kept together. Riveting!


----------



## Guamskyy

I may be out of the friend zone with a girl I've been trying to get with for 3 years.



SCORREEEEE



Too bad she moved away for college....

Back down to 0....


----------



## Fiction

Smashing through all my school work, and for this terms web assessment I'm making a website that just shows pictures + information on several guitars, which is what I do every day anyways 

Getting more shifts at work = more money = more gear 

And just got a message earlier today from one of the guys i'm moving out with that his mum is possibly renting out one of her houses soon, which if that happens its ours.

Oh, and I had a delicious Pie today.


----------



## Amonihil

Got my new schedule for school. NO CLASS ON THURSDAYS!!!!
Thursday will be my new favourite day of the week. 

Ps: I had pizza today...it was delicious.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Been hanging out with the girl of my dreams for 3 weeks. We click on every level. Its ridiculous. The sex is incredible.

I'm insanely happy right now.


----------



## Pav

It took 48 hours of frantic scrambling, but I finally got my funds together to stay in class this semester. SCORE!  Now to hurry up and pay off the CC before my new gear comes in.


----------



## Faine

Got an email from my credit card company, saying I've been pre approved for a $30,000 car loan.. BUT IM NOT DOING IT MUAHAHAH.


----------



## Valennic

Just got a VHT Deliverance, and I'm getting my beautiful Bowes next week. it's a good month.


----------



## ilyti

I am happy because of Oh My Dayum:



It's my new Numa Numa song. I listen to it and I'm instantly happy.


----------



## The Beard

I'm currently awaiting the birth of my son 

Contractions are getting stronger, I have a feeling shit's about to get real pretty fast


----------



## Faine




----------



## Fiction

The Beard said:


> I'm currently awaiting the birth of my *son*
> 
> Contractions are getting stronger, I have a feeling *shit's* about to *get real *pretty fast



I think someone made jokes during your 'Where do babies come from" talk.






Congratulations, man!


----------



## The Beard

Fiction said:


> I think someone made jokes during your 'Where do babies come from" talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, man!



You mean they don't come from the stork's ass? 


 

Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## Choop

I successfully convinced my roommate, his GF, and her roommate to watch Cannibal! The Musical from start to finish uninterrupted. At the end I just said, "I'm sorry I made you watch this," and they all left haha. Now I'm all alone ;-; but content nonetheless.


----------



## tm20

1. played the best show so far last night
2. bought parkway drive tickets today for me and friends
3. going to get drunk this Saturday with the band


----------



## tacotiklah

Got through 3/4 of my classes for the week. So far, so good. Just really need that financial aid to come in because man do these books cost a pretty penny...


----------



## Cynic

New phone (Android) with unlimited everything for only $45 a month (no contract). Fuck yes.


----------



## ZEBOV

Cynic said:


> New phone (Android) with unlimited everything for only $45 a month (no contract). Fuck yes.



Dude! Tell me how!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

The reason my whole week has been made:
I Bought a Caparison.
I donated money to the firehouse.
I got (an amazing) drummer for my band.
My best friend is giving me his camera (for covers and such)


----------



## Jakke

I have now managed to reduce my fixed expenses (with quite a lot) for this fall, which means more money for gear


----------



## cwhitey2

Its friday. Im getting drunk.

Tomorrow is saturday. Im getting drunk and trying to fuck something.

Then comes sunday. I have a golf tourement. Im getting drunk at that too.

Good weekend coming up.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Last day of work here at the call center until winter!

Tomorrow, I get to go see my favorite baseball time in pretty good seats.

Sunday, I get to go play 18 holes of golf with my Dad and test out my new Adidas golf shoes.

Monday, move back in to UMBC with my awesome roommate 


I am all sorts of happy right now


----------



## Konfyouzd

Finally making progress on my EP


----------



## Cynic

ZEBOV said:


> Dude! Tell me how!



Welcome To Straight Talk


----------



## Pav

It's saturday night and I'm getting ready to go ou...well, I'm about to do...um...


It's saturday.


----------



## Jake

weekend+college+friends= well you know


----------



## axxessdenied

HNBD!


----------



## The Uncreator

Ron Sword contacted me on facebook....


Need I say more


----------



## Pooluke41

The Uncreator said:


> Ron Sword contacted me on facebook....
> 
> 
> Need I say more



Do tell.


----------



## The Uncreator

Blocked him, as I think this will piss him off even more. Although a part of me wants to unblock him, just to see what he does.


----------



## ZEBOV

Cynic said:


> Welcome To Straight Talk



The hell with that. I have a Galaxy S2. Using any of those phones would be a downgrade.


----------



## Pooluke41

The Uncreator said:


> Blocked him, as I think this will piss him off even more. Although a part of me wants to unblock him, just to see what he does.




Unblock the cunt.

Let him try to fight you.


----------



## The Uncreator

I gave in, now its just a waiting game


----------



## The Uncreator

Fuck, this guy is funny. Don't want to get super off topic, so just links to the screens.

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff56/theuncreator/RonRanting1.png

Part 1

http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff56/theuncreator/RonRanting2.png

Part 2


----------



## Pooluke41

Fight him!

Beat him!

Loot him!


----------



## The Uncreator

This is the kind of guy to show up with 10 people, or just call the cops or some dumb shit. I'm not driving my ass over 100 miles to swing fists with some internet troll


----------



## Fiction

I don't think he could find 10 people who would back him, there's probably only 10 micro-tonal guitarists and even they must think he's a dick


----------



## highlordmugfug

The Uncreator said:


> This is the kind of guy to show up with 10 people, or just call the cops or some dumb shit. I'm not driving my ass over 100 miles to swing fists with some internet troll


Then tell him to meet you over 100 miles from him in the other direction to fight then don't show up and block him again.


----------



## Pooluke41

The Uncreator said:


> This is the kind of guy to show up with 10 people, or just call the cops or some dumb shit. I'm not driving my ass over 100 miles to swing fists with some internet troll



Tell him to meet you outside Satriale's pork store.

Bring Tony Soprano and Silvio.

FUCK DAT CUNT UP!


----------



## misingonestring

Had a nice 19th birthday.


----------



## Don Vito

The Uncreator said:


> Fuck, this guy is funny. Don't want to get super off topic, so just links to the screens.


hehe you used my True Florida Deaf Metal meme

Complete waste of air he is.


----------



## Faine

Just bought Bloodrayne 1 for ps2 on ebay for 6 bucks lol. Classic game!


----------



## Brill

My friend olivia drew me and my friend penny! This is why i love chemistry, we just draw pictures


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Is that one of the ghosts fom pac-man on the side?


----------



## Don Vito

Cute!


----------



## Jake

First day of my sophomore year of college went smoothly. My programming class should be the only difficult part but its something new and exciting that I think I could come to enjoy.


----------



## MFB

Finished my parody poster, no shame


----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm going camping this weekend with a super awesome friend of mine that I like a whole lot.


----------



## Brill

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Is that one of the ghosts fom pac-man on the side?


No, its a beer ghost ftom scandinavia and the world.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just saw that I was finally approved for my appeal for financial aid for school and that I should be getting $2,300 in a few weeks. So stoked!


----------



## Fiction

Because we finally got a house.

No more fucked up transport schedules, no more having to walk 6kms through a shitty neighborhood every night I get home past 6pm thanks to shitty buses, I'm closer to friends, closer to work, closer to everything, super happy and can't wait til we get everything properly sorted and we move in.


----------



## Brill

Fiction said:


> Because we finally got a house.
> 
> No more fucked up transport schedules, no more having to walk 6kms through a shitty neighborhood every night I get home past 6pm thanks to shitty buses, I'm closer to friends, closer to work, closer to everything, super happy and can't wait til we get everything properly sorted and we move in.



Awesome! That is really cool news man. Im moving out next week. How much is rent?


----------



## Fiction

only $105 a week


----------



## Brill

Fiction said:


> only $105 a week



Fuck! Around the backwater parts in aust its like $200... How the fuck are you getting it that cheap?


----------



## Fiction

Luck haha, most places are around $150 a week, thats $450 a week 3 bedroom places. Just managed to get lucky and find a place for $310


----------



## Faine

FOR A HOUSE?!


----------



## MFB

I assume it's Aus-slang for apartment/general place of living

If not, it's still $420 a month for just him, and I assume he's got roommates (most likely 3) so total between the four of them it's $1280 x 12 months = $15360/year


----------



## sepsis311

Because my reckless driving charge only got my license suspended for 60 days.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I now have my first bright green rep bar.

This makes me quite happy for reasons I cannot really explain.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I think it may be because said green rep bar matches the colour of my new Jackson.


----------



## zero_end

My girlfriend.

We just had amazing sekz


----------



## Genome

BucketheadRules said:


> I now have my first bright green rep bar.
> 
> This makes me quite happy for reasons I cannot really explain.



*neg reps*


----------



## skeels

zero_end said:


> My girlfriend.
> 
> We just had amazing sekz



Please tell me that your avatar pic is not your girlfriend.


----------



## Genome

skeels said:


> Please tell me that your avatar pic is not your girlfriend.



I was literally thinking the same thing.


----------



## zero_end

Nop


----------



## Bekanor

I'm going to get noodles for lunch in 10 minutes. 

It's the little things really.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I'm happy because I saw two people wearing Meshuggah shirts this week, despite being told that I was moving to a city with few metal fans.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## squid-boy

Bologna. It fills me. It has consumed me, as I have consumed it.


----------



## tacotiklah

skeels said:


> Please tell me that your avatar pic is not your girlfriend.



Don't hate. 

Outside of the beard, she's actually pretty damn hot.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I just perfected my blending and did the best drag look I've ever done..I is happy..and apparently in a psychotic murderdoll rage I killed the boyfriend in the background


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Got my new bed and mattress in the mail and it-is-coooommmmfy. And on the same day as the mattress arriving, I received 'Dynasty Warriors 3 Gundam' and 'Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga' in the post.


----------



## Fiction

How did they fit in the mailbox?


----------



## Pav

Jackson Custom Shop called me and made my day today!


----------



## Don Vito

I just burned my copy of Dave Mustaine's biography.





I know it doesn't change the fact that I bought and supported that shit in the first place.. but it felt soooooooooooo good.


----------



## JosephAOI

Booked my time for my first tattoo which'll be on my birthday, 2 weeks away and I'm just feelin good about my music.


----------



## skeels

ghstofperdition said:


> Don't hate.
> 
> Outside of the beard, she's actually pretty damn hot.



I'm reminded of the part of the movie Freaks -

WHAT? YOU'VE NEVER SEEN THE MOVIE FREAKS!?
THE 1932 CLASSIC BLACK AND WHITE MOVIE FREAKS!?
YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS MOVIE!
GO! 
FIND IT!
RENT IT! BUY IT!
STEAL IT!
WATCH IT! 
NOOOOOOW!

I'll wait....




Ok, so the part where the bearded lady has a baby and Frozo the clown is seeing the baby and says, "It's a girl! A beautiful baby girl! Awww...and she's gonna have a beard too!"

That movie makes me happy.

It'll make you happy too!



It's a love story...


----------



## Brill

JosephAOI said:


> Booked my time for my first tattoo which'll be on my birthday, 2 weeks away and I'm just feelin good about my music.



What are you gonna be getting?


----------



## JosephAOI

The Periphery logo. I'll post pics once I get it.


----------



## Pav

Loxodrome said:


> What are you gonna be getting?



A tattoo. Did you not read his post?


----------



## Fiction

Because of Music, I've had an extremely shitty 30 hours and without the combination of Avishai cohens 'Continuo', David Maxim's 'Bilo 1 & 2', the whole baroness discography and Cynics 'Traced in Air' I'd probably be passed out in a gutter outside of my work covered by my own phlegm and sorrows.


----------



## Bekanor

I just bought a 2/90/2 to turn my axe fx into my live rig and keep my Mark V out of harm's way.


----------



## MastrXploder

Ate at buffalo wild wings last night. Haven't sh*t my pants so far today so it's a good day


----------



## Genome

MastrXploder said:


> Ate at buffalo wild wings last night. Haven't sh*t my pants so far today so it's a good day



Let's hope you don't take after your username, then.


----------



## squid-boy

After a three hour dry spell... I have coffee once again.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Drum mics make my drums sound good


----------



## Don Vito

Finally got the new Faceless album. Also tried Greek food for the first time today.


----------



## Pav

Absolutely raped my metrics at work today.


----------



## tacotiklah

Got my Manhunt cd for xbox to work today. Such an awesome game!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Beat inFamous 2 yesterday.


----------



## Brill

Skipping school to play guitars! So much fun.


----------



## Jake

on the same note as the two above me. I found COD4...oh the glory days of 9th grade when i would play for hours on end, but now realizing that i have 21 days of gameplay on cod4 alone not including waw,mw2,bo, and mw3 i realize i had no life in high school yet still had time for a social life...wut


----------



## Pav

ghstofperdition said:


> Got my Manhunt cd for xbox to work today. Such an awesome game!



Hell yes! The most satisfyingly graphic game ever!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Introduced my boyfriend to my booty-buddy..and the boyfriend is very interested..threesome on the horizon


----------



## CrownofWorms

Introducing a girl to The Faceless. What should I recommend?\

(she digs it)


----------



## MFB

CrownofWorms said:


> Introducing a girl to The Faceless. What should I recommend?\
> 
> (she digs it)



Another band!

D'oh ho ho ho!


----------



## PettyThief

because it's my birthday! woo!


----------



## Kidneythief

My cousin is coming home at the end of the month from Afghanistan


----------



## Pav

T-one week(ish) until my custom amp order comes in.  All too excited to have a head again.


----------



## MFB

Two Door Cinema Club's newest album came out
Moved into my new dorm
Also ran into one of my favorite animators who lives in the area, just out of the blue at Target
Friendly's for dinner

What a day.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got mah hurr did... 

Also, I feel like I get better at recording/mixing every time I do it.

It's a good feeling indeed.


----------



## The Reverend

I made a decent Chicken Picatta tonight. My cooking skills are generally around the level of "fry it to death," so this was pretty cool.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I own this as of today:


----------



## Pav

That's one hell of a parking spot.


----------



## BornToLooze

I've had a few drinks, so I feel awesome, plus I had a kickass hamburger earlier that my girlfriend made. However I think I have to be up in 5 hours for work. And I think my drunk ass messed up all my POD settings, but its all good. And I'm getting a new guitar tomorrow most likely. And the Undivide album came out. And I feel awesome. Don't listen to Korpiklanni while your drinking. You'll drink to much.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Today is my girlfriend and I's one year anniversary.  

Buffalo wild wings and then back to her house for some fun.


----------



## Handbanana

Im sitting on the forwardcastle in hawaii, heading back home after deployment.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Goddamn your sweep hand moves all liquidy-like...


----------



## skeels

^wow man, I can tell you I never shredded that V like that!

Awesome!

THAT made me happy!


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm pretty stoked actually. I got an email from boost mobile saying that they decided to pay for a month of service for me. This is awesome because I've been without a working phone for a month now and it's becoming a real pain in the ass. 

I think I finally got a break, which is what I've been in serious need of.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Got my guitar possessor to work and it's the greatest thing ever. Happy Levi is happy.


----------



## Bekanor

It's Friday, I got the user log program I've been building the call centre finished, and the girly I have the hots for broke up with her douche boyfriend.


----------



## flexkill

Bekanor said:


> It's Friday, I got the user log program I've been building the call centre finished, and the girly I have the hots for broke up with her douche boyfriend.


Go get her Tiger!


----------



## Bekanor

flexkill said:


> Go get her Tiger!



That's the plan. 

I'm out looking at rentals tomorrow so I'll see if I can swing by work and steal her away for lunch.


----------



## tacotiklah

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Got my guitar possessor to work and it's the greatest thing ever. Happy Levi is happy.



Not sure if you meant guitar PROCESSOR, but I certainly wanna see this guitar possession you speak of.


----------



## The Reverend

May be moving back to Houston for a few months to make some fucking bank. More tattoos and gear? Hellz yeah.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

ghstofperdition said:


> Not sure if you meant guitar PROCESSOR, but I certainly wanna see this guitar possession you speak of.



Ah!  Yes. I meant that.


----------



## Thaeon

Because my life finally makes sense.


----------



## Jakke

Sun's shining, cup of tea, Porcupine Tree. I'm soon going away to hang out with the rest of the academic chemists, what is there not to be happy about? Seriously, I could be shitting sunlight right now.




Thaeon said:


> Because my life finally makes sense.



That makes two of us


----------



## Fat-Elf

I think I'm just writing my own "Racecar" aka long-ass-epic-milestone-of-my-writing-career-song.  

But honestly. I have never been happier while writing a song. I haven't wrote a single song this year so it is about time to get something done.


----------



## texshred777

I may be taking over my (soon to be ex)wife's job soon. I wouldn't have to drive 3 hours a day($500/month in gas) anymore. I would be close enough to work to ride a bike or walk. Woo hoo. Not to mention, school would be much easier with the schedule and no more 9-11! 

Fingers crossed indeed.


----------



## Fiction

Just because.


----------



## tacotiklah

I have a new kitteh.


----------



## sol niger 333

Just discovered the BKP blackdog is the tone I've been searching for. About to sign to Warner music. Have the raddest girlfriend ever.


----------



## Bekanor

Gave a girl the flick this morning and she didn't lose her mind, she understood and wished me the best. Still feel like a dick even though I'm just doing what's right for me but I'm happy because it could have gone a lot worse, especially given her ties to a very dangerous biker gang. 

Does that count as happy or relieved? I suppose the relief brings happiness so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Amorphis posted this to their facebook:







"1st studio day, just setting up things ready...and heating sauna of course. @ Petrax Studios, Hollola Finland"

Makes me a happy man


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Balls quit itching. The spray finally worked!!!!


----------



## Thaeon

Jakke said:


> Sun's shining, cup of tea, Porcupine Tree. I'm soon going away to hang out with the rest of the academic chemists, what is there not to be happy about? Seriously, I could be shitting sunlight right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us



I seriously have nothing to complain about... Sure I can barely afford my bills right now. But, I have a job that doesn't suck. I have a band that I enjoy playing in, that is starting to get some influential attention, and my girlfriend is the raddest chick ever.


----------



## Pav

New amp should finally be here within a week.  Now to find a way to quickly shave off some bills so I can have a decent cabinet to go with it.


----------



## Jake

Waiting for debit card in mail since my fucked up bank finally let me open a checking account...not like im gonna be 20 in a month or two lol

but after it gets here, new snowboard, and bkp bridge pickup days are happening.

just need to decide between the painkiller and the aftermath lol


----------



## Bekanor

My 2/90/2 is in the country, hoping it will arrive this week. Woo!


----------



## Jake

Life has been kicking all kinds of ass lately. So much positivity in my life to make up for the past few shitty months. 

Also, theres this girl


----------



## cataclysm_child

717ctsjz said:


> Also, theres this girl



This!


----------



## Alpenglow

717ctsjz said:


> Also, theres this girl



This. So much right now. 

Also my dad is helping me buy a Carvin DC600, fuck yes. Stoked.


----------



## squid-boy

I might be in the Guinness Book of World records. 

(See: Why are you mad right now?)


----------



## guitareben

Because I am listening to music. Damn... I... FUCKING...LOVE...MUSIC!!!!!


----------



## Pav

My absolute best friend is coming home from Boston this weekend. About fucking time. He'll be here just in time to witness the unboxing of my custom amp finally coming in! Megawoot!


----------



## Bekanor

All the bits for my new rig should be here today.


----------



## Magdalene123

I am happy right now, because I know that I am stable and courageous enough to control my emotions and I now how not to loose temper. I am happy because I am satisfied with what I have done and I am not one of those who do leg pulling to get happy and successful.


----------



## Bekanor

My 2/90/2 was waiting for me at the office. 

But I'm not going to get a chance to play around with it until Thursday afternoon since I have running around to do tomorrow afternoon that will put me back home far too late to be be that loud.


----------



## cwhitey2

I met a hot girl...whos favorite band is...GWAR!!!!


Now I need to find a wedding ring


----------



## cwhitey2

A totally diff hot chick is making me rice pudding tonight \m/


----------



## Pav

Just bit the bullet and traded a cab in to Guitar Center. First time giving something away to them. Fortunately, I should now have the necessary funds to secure the matching cab for my amp coming in next week.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

F1 2012 demo came out.


----------



## squid-boy

I'm awaiting the arrival of pizza, cheesy bread, and honey garlic wings. OOOOH, YEAH!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Got an entire free pizza from an engineering info session at school. That I showed up 20 minutes late for.


----------



## Don Vito

Pizza=peace on Earth(moar leik PIZZ on Earth amirite?)


----------



## Pav

'Tis a done deal, new cab incoming! Finally, for the first time in my life, I will have a half decent cabinet!! Too excited! 

And thanks to the posters above, I'm now craving pizza.


----------



## skeels

Pizza is proof that there is a god and she loves her children.


----------



## SamSam

I got an acoustic today! An EW50SM!

I got Matt's sexy ass fuckin RGD7 in the post!

I got a new girlfriend! She's hot, not crazy and likes my music!

Life is good!


----------



## Valennic

I got me my Bowes, and a mandatory day off to enjoy it! Life smiles on me


----------



## Fat-Elf

Phew, I read from the news that my hometown's tapwater was mixed with rainwater therefore making it contaminated but luckily it only concerns the neighbour town, not exactly the one I'm living at. Really makes you appreciate unlimited, clean, drinkable supply of water. Couldn't even imagine if I would have to live a day without tapwater.


----------



## Chiba666

Wife gave birth Thurs am to a baby boy, so that's why I;m a happy bunny.


----------



## tacotiklah

Was given a six pack of Shock Top pumpkin wheat beer and told to save one. Considering not sharing.


----------



## TimSE

Epicloud

Awesome guitars

New gear toys on their way

Awesome girl

Honey Jack Daniels


----------



## MFB

Was looking for a middle of the road brand of Scotch, and apparently the thread I was looking in was from HCAF, without even realizing. Then I stumbled across this gem of a post:



> I believe the OP is looking for the Agile of scotch.


----------



## ZEBOV

I just ate of box of fiber bars. I'm going to be farting a lot!


----------



## Murmel

^
The shits you take when you have a lot of fiber in your diet are amazing, and it's always at least once a day.

Ont: I've actually had a life the past 3 weekends, had so much fun.


----------



## tm20

recently got into Veil Of Maya, and i'm fucking glad that i did


----------



## Jakke

Finally putting a new band together after moving, s'gonna be fun to do something non-metal for once.


----------



## Bekanor

Just got home from band practice and the maiden voyage of my new axe fx/VHT rig. 

It fucking kills, all my apprehensions about the tone at low levels went completely out the window once the 2/90/2 got a chance to breathe and roar. On top of that, this is the most noise-free rig I've ever had. Super happy chappy. 

I might even like it as much as my Mark V.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Bekanor said:


> Just got home from band practice and the maiden voyage of my new axe fx/VHT rig.
> 
> It fucking kills, all my apprehensions about the tone at low levels went completely out the window once the 2/90/2 got a chance to breathe and roar. On top of that, this is the most noise-free rig I've ever had. Super happy chappy.
> 
> I might even like it as much as my Mark V.



Nice! I actually sold my Mark V because of the axefx.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I think I'm in a band again.

Feels good man.


----------



## PeteyG

Because I did this today, hand feeding cute animals always makes me smile for days.


----------



## CannibalKiller

TimSE said:


> Epicloud:



/thread


----------



## Bekanor

Adrian-XI said:


> Nice! I actually sold my Mark V because of the axefx.



I'm not quite at that point yet, but I was thinking about it this morning, if I had my heart set on something to buy with that kind of money I'd be all over it but for now I'm happy just having it there as a backup amp/nest egg should I ever need a couple of grand in a pinch. 

That and the pride of being one of the very few Mark V owners in Newy. 


Having said that, I have been eyeing up a Mayones Regius 6 baritone.


----------



## MetalGravy

Found an extra $20 in the pocket of one of my shorts this morning. Not a big thing, but I ain't complaining.


----------



## texshred777

I may be able to move out of my current residence soon. Divorce sucks enough without having to see her all the damn time. We don't fight or argue, but things are awkward nonetheless. I would rather have "my" place instead of splitting a house, but saving $500/month is good. 

Also trading in my gas and oil eating car tomorrow so will also be saving money every month there on gas. Paying $500 every month for gas sucks.

Also have some good potential job possibilities due to friend references at their jobs(no more 3 hours driving every day) so things are looking up. About time.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had my first matriculation examination today. Everything went better than excepted. I mean, I probably fail the test (English) but the situation wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Bought PodFarm. Dialled in a respectable tone in about 10 minutes.

I am one happy camper


----------



## Murmel

^
PodFarm is actually really good. Especially for metal tones.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm engaged.


----------



## Don Vito

Good lord man....


----------



## MetalBuddah

New Bass Day


----------



## Pav

Kicked ass at work. Then came home to a NCD.


----------



## squid-boy

brutalwizard said:


> last day to put in numbers for the Daddario contest.



Dude, holy shit. 

And I'm happy because I'm finally done Physiotherapy next week!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

:3


----------



## Don Vito

Figured out how to use the EQ in iTunes 

I can now make an album that sounds like the instruments were recorded under wet blankets, clear and riveting.


----------



## BornToLooze

Because the only bottle opener I have is on 12" knife that is sharp as hell and as many time as I've gotten drunk, I still have all my fingers. And I'm upgrading the pickups and hardware on my Maverick and I should have it all wire up tomorrow.


----------



## Necris

Had all of my wisdom teeth removed this morning, the anesthesia has worn off and I'm not in total agony.


----------



## Pav

I'm madly in love with my new cab.


----------



## Murmel

Got my driver's license today. Woopwoop.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My housemates surprised me with new shoes! 80 dollar shoes for 20 bucks!!!!!


----------



## Don Vito

The weather is_ PERFECT._

Also, going to see Joan Jett and the Foo Fighters Friday.


----------



## Jake

Borderlands 2


----------



## Bekanor

After getting the old "Oh I don't know where my head is at, I need time to sort things out before I date someone" from the girl at work I've been chasing, I have a date with someone else tomorrow night. 

Fingers crossed for this one not being an emotional train wreck, not having a criminal record, not having a difficult sociopath ex and just generally being a fun regular human being.


----------



## MFB

Bekanor said:


> Fingers crossed for this one not being an emotional train wreck, not having a criminal record, not having a difficult sociopath ex and just generally being a fun regular human being.



With standards like that you might as well just look at the new line of Fembots coming out! Oh wait, you wanted a "fun regular _human being_." Begging and choosing much Bek? HUH!?


----------



## Bekanor

MFB said:


> With standards like that you might as well just look at the new line of Fembots coming out! Oh wait, you wanted a "fun regular _human being_." Begging and choosing much Bek? HUH!?



Well shit, if you're not going to shoot for the stars what's the point right?


----------



## Fiction

Haha, good luck with that in Newcastle


----------



## MFB

OH SNAP HE TOLD YOU BIOTCH 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fiction




----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> Haha, good luck with that in Newcastle



Well the lesson I've learned is to be flexible on some of those points, and weigh them against the level of hotness involved. Though pretty much any combination is totally unacceptable, because I'm not good looking enough to attract a woman hot enough to make those situations ok.

Still, I remain confident that there's a nice girl in this town who I can date without having to fear for my personal safety, or fear the terrible wrath of their emotional instability (I used to think *I* handled rejection poorly, I now realise how naive I was and by extension, how comparatively well-adjusted I am).


----------



## tacotiklah

Homework is done, I'm ready for today's test, and after class I'm going to the bar with some of my girlfriends and getting drunk.


----------



## Kidneythief

I moved into a new flat on Sunday. It's bigger then the last one (that's what she said), the area is nicer, quiet, and I don't have to smell McDonald's everyday. Sure it costs more, but it's worth it.

Although I'm sort of running out of money slowly


----------



## Fiction

Just found an envelope at work with my name on it containing $35, which is apparently from tips


----------



## texshred777

Have a meeting with a few potential roommates/properties tomorrow. One is a mutual friend so that looks good. So does the rent, $500/month for all bills paid in a nice 3/2 house. 

The other is arranged through an apartment complex. Quite wary of this one, may not even meet the current tenants. Either way, at least I'm moving on which feels good.


----------



## The Reverend

Payday is tomorrow. New Danza track is mindblowing. Just finished the first season of Dawson's Creek. 

Fucking hell, life can be enjoyable sometimes.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I've had some success with my research project at uni. After months of getting nowhere, I've had a breakthrough (no pun intended ) over the last 2 days and am actually getting usable data:






(Adsorption of methane on charcoal btw. This is a graph showing outlet concentration as a function of time)

No class at uni for the next 2 weeks as well, mid sem break. Plenty of work to do though. Not going to stop me taking a couple of days off to get pissed and play LoL


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally got the bank to remove the hold on my card. Anti-fraud protection doesn't work very well when you also prevent the actual owner of the card from using said card as well.


----------



## Bekanor

Leaving for my date in half an hour. Fingers crossed she doesn't knife me because she doesn't like the movie.


----------



## ZEBOV

Every time I see this thread title, it reminds me of Happy? from Mudvayne.


----------



## MetalGravy

Won a 52-week supply of Doritos from Subway.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cuz it's FRIDAY, fool!


----------



## tacotiklah

Just bought Skyrim Dawnguard for my PC. FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Captain Axx

had very awesome band rehearsals, got a nice new bass amp coming in the post, got dawnguard and hearthfire and had a day off work, so i'm rather chuffed!


----------



## Jakke

I've just eaten some sweet, sweet homemade chimichangas.


----------



## mniel8195

got an amazing setup and plek on my rico Hesperian 7...its now the best guitar ive ever played


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm finally getting over my illness and I can actually go without running for the bathroom for several hours at a time. Thank god.


----------



## ASoC

finally finished my build and it plays pretty nice 

*obligatory pic*


----------



## The Reverend

Found this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/12050-post-whoring.html

Got me wondering what SSO was like before I was even aware that seven-string guitars existed. There's a few members in there I'm aware of, but for the most part, it seems like SSO used to be a completely different place than what it is now. I couldn't imagine post-whoring of the kind they describe happening now. 

It's sort of like trying to place yourself in the mindset of a frontiersman in the American Old West: I get uneasy thinking about how radically different it was, but at the same time, I wish I could experience it.

Anyways, enough drunken ranting from me.


----------



## Fiction

Got a couple days off from work/school, and coffee.. Coffee is great.


----------



## Brill

Started writting in a jurnol. My own way to help therapy. Catharsis is very good... Writting it down makes me seem crazyier....


----------



## Jakke

Might have a possible NGD, if my cheap ass allows of course


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just found out I have Tuesday and Wednesday no school. Time to rock out with my socks out.


----------



## Konfyouzd

ASoC said:


> finally finished my build and it plays pretty nice
> 
> *obligatory pic*


First of all...  

Now about me...

Recording is going well...


----------



## squid-boy

The Reverend said:


> Found this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/12050-post-whoring.html
> 
> Got me wondering what SSO was like before I was even aware that seven-string guitars existed. There's a few members in there I'm aware of, but for the most part, it seems like SSO used to be a completely different place than what it is now. I couldn't imagine post-whoring of the kind they describe happening now.
> 
> It's sort of like trying to place yourself in the mindset of a frontiersman in the American Old West: I get uneasy thinking about how radically different it was, but at the same time, I wish I could experience it.
> 
> Anyways, enough drunken ranting from me.



Definitely how I feel, as well. I started lurking when I became interested in the RG2228 when it was first being produced - I googled, SSO came up, I did some research... lurked, a lot. That was probably 2007. I didn't join until 2010. But I've noticed a bit of a change here and there. A lot of veteran members seemed to have disappeared, but that's totally understandable.


----------



## drunkenmaster357

Cowboys won. It was ugly, but a win is a win dammit.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

because http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...ed-white-guys-feelings-about-world-today.html got locked and the asshat got banned


----------



## Polythoral

Because I just had the best fucking experience trying mountain biking (somewhat) for the first time today. Almost died multiple times, but FUCK YEAH THE ADRENALINE.







must. do. again.


also my Circle K strangz got hurr.


----------



## ittoa666

Because the new Coheed song is out and I just got my driver's license after 22 years of waiting.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Because I just got a pair of Mesa Boogie EL34s in the mail! Can't wait to put these in my amp!


----------



## Murmel

Got my license in the mail today, and I don't look like crap. Success, because I will have this for about 7 years


----------



## MFB

Why is there a tire tread over your face?


----------



## Murmel

Because it's a picture I took of my license with my phone, I just cropped everything out and left the picture.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Looks like I will graduate in 3 years after all.  Although it requires some serious studying.


----------



## Bekanor

Taking tomorrow off work to move into a new place. Woo.


----------



## ddtonfire

Just had my first solo flight in a Navy bird!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Name change happened.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New gear whenever UPS gets here


----------



## BucketheadRules

Listening to Disperse, who are fucking awesome.

Jakub Zytecki is one hell of a guitarist, and he's only two years older than me... bastard.


----------



## MFB

Job interview, yay. 

Which is great because I've been unemployed for 10 months, six of which I was living out in California for an halfway through I realized I'd be moving back so a job wasn't possible. I put in the application two days ago for this one, and even if it's just seasonal - I'll be doing 20-30 hrs a week for 10/hr so that's $2400ish total to last me while I get another job.


----------



## Murmel

Got a sweet package incoming from Thomann. Monitors, soundcard, picks, string and a stand for 5 guitars. Which is well needed because they're all just lying in randoms locations right now


----------



## JeffFromMtl

It's been a good week. I got 2 school books online for $2.35, when they should have cost me $220 if I bought them brand new. I love Amazon.
I finally got a regular part-time job so I can finally stop painting houses and sell my car. The stress of running my own business while studying full-time has been murderous.
I finally finished my left sleeve yesterday, after I started it a whopping 13 months ago. Then my artist, after doing 6 hours of work, insisted that it only took 3 and a half hours and gave me $200 off. What a guy.
Then last night, I went to see Mutemath with a friend that really wanted me to go with her. I had never heard them before, but I'm glad I went because even though that music isn't exactly the type of stuff I usually listen to, it was awesome. They put on hands-down the greatest performance I've ever seen. Their drummer is ridiculously good, and I got to see a guy in skinny jeans jump off an organ with a keytar, do a handstand on an organ and crowd surf on a gigantic illuminated inflatable mattress.


----------



## Jakke

Murmel said:


> Got a sweet package incoming from Thomann. Monitors, soundcard, picks, string and a stand for 5 guitars. Which is well needed because they're all just lying in randoms locations right now



I could use a stand too, I have noticed that I limit myself in guitar choices when I don't have all my guitars at the same close range


----------



## texshred777

Finally heard back from one of my prospective employers, job interview Monday.

Also made contact with a possible roommate. Guy seems cool enough, a Brit it seems(unless he's a master dialectician-yes, that's an UCB reference). So it looks like I won't be moving into a studio apartment afterall. Awesome. The mutual friend has yet to return any messages so it seems he really doesn't want a roommate after all. 

If only she'd hurry and file those divorce papers already.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Met a really hot German girl and went out to a football game with her. All on the same day


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Because im not perma banned anymore!


----------



## Winspear

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Because im not perma banned anymore!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

No reason to not be


----------



## Bekanor

I am officially moved in.


----------



## danger5oh

My 3 month old baby girl is starting to figure out that I leave for work in the morning, and when I get home she instantly greets me with the biggest heart warming smiles and giggles. I could have had a shitty or difficult day, but that immediately changes as soon as I step through the door and see her face.


----------



## Divinehippie

preorders for BTBAM, TAS and Danza should be shipping soon


----------



## Jakke

Went to a kickas gig yesterday, our student associations rarely hire heavier bands, so I will enjoy this for a long time. 

Also bought a shirt


----------



## Don Vito

Hot topic carries a Burzum shirt on their site. 

Made me chuckle.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

To keep it short, our drummer who lives about 30 minutes away had the center piece to his rack bounce out of his truck without him knowing. He called asking if he had left it here and I told him no. So he drove here and back twice looking for it. On the way back to his house the second time, he happened to find it, a little beat up, on side side of the road, on the busiest street in our county, which happens to be six lanes across. Needless to say, were both all smiles right now


----------



## Bekanor

Tried out a new drummer last night, easily the best drummer I've ever played with and one of the best in this town if not THE best. Within an hour he'd picked up 2 of our songs and was playing them better than they'd ever been played, just so tasty and gah I can't even describe how incredible it was to hear him play and to play along with him. 

Then I spent a couple of hours today writing with the other guitar player and got some cool ideas together for a new song, everything just flowed out so easily and I can't wait for the song as a whole to come together.


----------



## Jake

After five fucking years I have finally cut this person out of my life who i kept giving multiple chances to regain my respect and they constantly failed. I dont need her but she needs me, oh well fuck it I'm happier than I ever have been currently in life and I have plenty of friends unlike other said person.


----------



## tacotiklah

The judge dismissed both counts on my ticket. I have my registration fixed and I demonstrated financial hardship fixing up my car so I can't take the practical driving test yet. Feels good to be free of this shit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I just ordered my skirt and fishnets for the halloween outfit..the corset is the last item to purchase and I'll be finished


----------



## MFB

Got myself a new pair of Jeans today, now I'm like every other Wrangler wearin' motherfucker out there. Wranglers, Vans, black shirt, (optional) button down is now my standard attire.


----------



## MFB

This entire god damn DAY.

Woke up on time
Showered before the rest of my floor woke up
Had PANCAKES/first time making it to dining hall for breakfast
Got to my job interview on time
Walked away with an offer to work in the specific department I wanted

Now I just have to do my drug test before tomorrow morning and send in my homework for class in case I'm late


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Lookin at a 4.0 GPA my first semester in college is everything keeps going the way they're going


----------



## ZEBOV

I got invited to what is likely to be a badass Halloween party. The age limit is 21+, there will be lots of booze, and I just acquired an Israeli gas mask with a drinking tube so I can drink booze through it.


----------



## Fiction

Just got back from a sick camping trip, so much beer and laughter.


----------



## Don Vito

I watched A New Hope for the first time in years. Also, hoodie weather


----------



## Fat-Elf

The music course I was planning on taking turned out to be recording and studio engineering course so therefore it is pretty much the only practical course I will have during high school.  Also, I don't know was it just for me but this place was down earlier today but now it works again.


----------



## MikeH

I took the day off of work to find a better job. Working out well so far...




...Well I don't have any new jobs, but the day off rules.


----------



## Pooluke41

ZEBOV said:


> and I just acquired an Israeli gas mask with a drinking tube so I can drink booze through it.



Are you going as like an Israeli zombie? 

Seriously. What do you have a gas mask for? WHAT IS YOUR COSTUME.


----------



## metal_sam14

Played my first gig in my home town for over a year. It was my solo project performing with a backing band, went down an absolute treat, sold CD's and shook hands for a good hour after the set, stoked that people dug it!


----------



## metal_sam14

Oh, and my first official film clip came out today!


----------



## Brill

metal_sam14 said:


> Oh, and my first official film clip came out today!


Links?


----------



## metal_sam14

Loxodrome said:


> Links?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...t-official-film-clip-loads-go-pro-action.html


----------



## Brill

Ive gotten to the point where i make peopke who i hate not want to talk to me for anything at all. Even though they live with me..


----------



## Pooluke41

Loxodrome said:


> Ive gotten to the point where i make peopke who i hate not want to talk to me for anything at all. Even though they live with me..



Wait, i'm assuming you're talking about your parents? Right?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Toast & jam. Tried this stuff for the first time yesterday. How could I have lived my whole life without this stuff.. Seriously, it's fucking awesome. No matter whether it is 7am or 7pm, this stuff goes down easily and it is a great snack as you don't even have to toast the toast.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fat-Elf said:


> Toast & jam. Tried this stuff for the first time yesterday. How could I have lived my whole life without this stuff.. Seriously, it's fucking awesome. No matter whether it is 7am or 7pm, this stuff goes down easily and it is a great snack as you don't even have to toast the toast.



YOU'VE NEVER TRIED JAM ON TOAST.

DAMN YOU FINLAND! DAMN YOU AND YOUR JAMLESS WAYS! 








(You better have used cherry jam)


----------



## Jakke

I like orange marmelade...

Or strawberry...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bc although I missed the delivery today (didn't realize "direct" signature meant that I actually had to be there; have just left notes in the past but for "indirect" signatures) I get my tenor sax tomorrow!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Pooluke41 said:


> (You better have used cherry jam)



Sorry, I only had some strawberry jam in my fridge but I will try cherry if it's good.


----------



## Jontain

Just watched a BRAND NEW episode of Red Dwarf.

Have always loved that show.


----------



## texshred777

Brakes went out on car(exactly two weeks from date of sale). This was very nearly a "why are you mad right now" thread. I was driving down the road and when I went to brake got nothing. No pressure and had to down shift/light e braking to bring it to a stop.

Let's just say it was towed back to the dealer, dealer service dept couldn't find it. Got that sorted out. Also, the window sticker indicating warranty went to a different car. So, after two days of driving my wife's much nicer Accord EX-L(love that car) I get a call that they replaced the Master Cylinder, Rotors, Drums, and a bunch of other shit.

Won't cost me a dime. 

Very relieved. I will actually go pick up Halo 4 now.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I am completely head over heels for a girl and she is the same for me. Feels good man.


That, and she has an epic ass.


----------



## Brill

Pooluke41 said:


> Wait, i'm assuming you're talking about your parents? Right?



No i live in a youth refuge. Ive made the scum here not want to talk to me.


----------



## texshred777

^^

Read "How to Win Friends and Influence People" by Dale Carnegie. 

I don't mean that as a flame I assure you. I read it once a year or so.


----------



## Pooluke41

Loxodrome said:


> No i live in a youth refuge. Ive made the scum here not want to talk to me.



What makes them "scum"?


----------



## Fiction

Pooluke41 said:


> What makes them "scum"?



They probably eat everything off of a switch blade.


----------



## Alex6534

Got a place for a 35 piece mixed orchestral project starting next week, band is getting to support a band in front of 5000 people  an reached my target of 75kg after being 120/125 for the majority of my teenage years


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> They probably eat everything off of a switch blade.


----------



## Brill

Gay friend tried to get me drunk and take advantage of me... I ended up in his lesbian room mates bed.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Edit: nevermind


----------



## texshred777

Loxodrome said:


> Gay friend tried to get me drunk and take advantage of me... I ended up in his lesbian room mates bed.


 
So, what exactly are you happy about? Attempted Bro Rape or sleeping in a bed with a female that has no interest in your penis? Either way, there's really nothing to be happy about there as far as I can see.

Correction: Sleeping in said females bed.


----------



## Fiction

We don't question the furry


----------



## squid-boy

Fiction said:


> We don't question the furry



Don't ask questions you don't want answers to, right?


----------



## Brill

Fiction said:


> We don't question the furry


<3.


----------



## Fat-Elf

That feel of accomplishment when you buy glass bottle Coke and you don't have a bottle opener and you fight with the bottle for 5 minutes, you manage to break your phone and slice your whole index finger open on the cap, blood dripping everywhere and you finally get it open. I don't know about you but everything always tastes better when you have to fight for it a little.


----------



## Jakke

And people wonder why swedes view finns as we do


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> And people wonder why swedes view finns as we do



What do you mean?


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> What do you mean?



Only in Finland would cutting your finger open and bleeding over the place be seen as "fighting a little"


The swedish view can be summerized as "insanity barely contained by copious amounts of alcohol"..
We are not the bad guys here though, we know what you say about us


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Only in Finland would cutting your finger open and bleeding over the place be seen as "fighting a little"
> 
> 
> The swedish view can be summerized as "insanity barely contained by copious amounts of alcohol"..
> We are not the bad guys here though, we know what you say about us



Haha, well not all of us think of you as stereotypically as most Finns.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Haha, well not all of us think of you as stereotypically as most Finns.






We mainly talk stereotypes of Finland when we're drunk, in reality you are one of our bestest friends
It's us against Russia


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> We mainly talk stereotypes of Finland when we're drunk, in reality you are one of our bestest friends
> It's us against Russia



For us it's more like we just do what Russia tell us to do like we have no spine to fight back.


----------



## MFB

No spine to fight back with? Bah! You motherfuckers fought off Russia during WWII by fighting them with machines ...ON SKIS! The fact that they grossly outnumbered you was of no consequence because you're fucking Finland, so you did what you do best - Finn'd shit up and fought back.

No spine, you should be ashamed


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Finns have no spine, eh? Well what about this guy?
5 Real Life Soldiers Who Make Rambo Look Like a Pussy | Cracked.com


----------



## Fat-Elf

That was 60 years ago. Times have changed. They even made a word after the relationship between us and Russia: Finlandization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Edit: But it's still nice that you think we are such badasses.


----------



## MFB

Finished my talk cycle for Character Design tomorrow. Have to do some slight tweaking on the actual character himself but he does what he's supposed to.


----------



## Manurack

I'm excited to finally reunite with my girlfriend and our 5 month old daughter on thursday October 11th in Yellowknife   
She's also picking up a Dimarzio D-Activator 7 string bridge pickup for me on that day WHOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Manurack

Fat-Elf said:


> That feel of accomplishment when you buy glass bottle Coke and you don't have a bottle opener and you fight with the bottle for 5 minutes, you manage to break your phone and slice your whole index finger open on the cap, blood dripping everywhere and you finally get it open. I don't know about you but everything always tastes better when you have to fight for it a little.



HAHAHA epic dude!


----------



## MFB

Gentlemen, BEHOLD! A most _metal_ post count, Six thousand, six hundred and sixty-six or perhaps you prefer, 6,666

 

Now to press on for the infamous 7,777


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Gothic Headhunter said:


> 5 Real Life Soldiers Who Make Rambo Look Like a Pussy | Cracked.com


i wasnt going to post before but now i have something to do for the rest of the night


----------



## Bekanor

Fat-Elf said:


> That feel of accomplishment when you buy glass bottle Coke and you don't have a bottle opener and you fight with the bottle for 5 minutes, you manage to break your phone and slice your whole index finger open on the cap, blood dripping everywhere and you finally get it open. I don't know about you but everything always tastes better when you have to fight for it a little.



I had a similar thing but with a can.

The ring pull broke off leaving a hole only big enough for a straw with a really nasty edge on it that would make just sucking liquid out through that hole an exercise in unnecessary surgery. It was big enough for a straw but I was at uni and there wasn't enough time left in the break to go get one, so I dismantled a pen and used the tube as a straw. 

I got a lot of weird looks and some nods of approval from people who had obviously had the same problem and employed the same MacGyver fix.


----------



## requiemsoup

Because today is my Friday at work


----------



## tacotiklah

Paid a buddy of mine to tutor me in bookkeeping, and I'm actually starting to understand the basic accounting cycle. $10 and 3 hours did more for me than ~$300 and like 6-7 weeks of school. I guess I feel both pissed about that fact, and happy I finally get the material now, all at the same time.

Also, had a buddy of mine over to jam and I actually finished writing a song I had been spending about 3-4 weeks trying to write. Part of my problem was I was being too narrow-visioned with the direction of it and when I just relaxed and let whatever comes out happen, it was an original song that sounded fresh.

Love when collaborating with people pays off.


----------



## skeels

I get to work for twelve days straight -

Wait. Which thread is this again?

Dammit!


----------



## Brill

Im helping my friend clean his shop out, first day helping within 5 minutes he gives me $150 worth of stuff for free.


----------



## -42-

Tonight is waffle night.


Swag.


----------



## Don Vito

I just got $50 for sitting at home this weekend. That's a lot in backwoods money.


----------



## Murmel

I just put my mind into that this would be a fucking great day. It started of amazing but got a liittle bit worse. It was still good though.

Will be trying to do this more often, a lot of it is just mindset.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> I just put my mind into that this would be a fucking great day. It started of amazing but got a liittle bit worse. It was still good though.
> 
> Will be trying to do this more often, a lot of it is just mindset.



This. Had a pretty shitty day, went to school at 8am for nothing as the teacher didn't show up and then this course I did in internet during summer wasn't accepted but I just thought that none of that shit matters in the end so yeah. Also, last theory class of the driving school.


----------



## Brill

Just got $1700 back pay  i can now buy my bass!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Beat Borderlands 2 finally.


----------



## Jake

Getting my RGA121 back  now my 321 will have it's little brother back again.


----------



## Pooluke41

Loxodrome said:


> Im helping my friend clean his shop out, first day helping within 5 minutes he gives me $150 worth of stuff for free.



By "clean", do you mean stealing?


----------



## Katie Lewis

I dont have a special reason to be happy. Usually I am a happy person and it is a sign of a healthy life style.


----------



## Jakke

^










I have been wanting to use Randi for a loong time!


----------



## cwhitey2

Im pretty sure I found my future wife...i would say thats a good reason to be happy.


----------



## Murmel

Because I found my new love.

I'm sorry Katy Perry, I'm leaving you 



dat voice


----------



## Jakke

And I _really_ dislike her


----------



## Murmel

Her old stuff is better than the new stuff, but I don't get how you can not like her. She's what every soprano should be 
Most of her songs have pretty sweet basslines too, very inspired by motown, which is all I'm getting for homework from my bass teacher nowadays.


----------



## Jakke

I have nothing against her voice, I dislike her lyrics and her fans. She's an excellent singer


----------



## Murmel

Her fans? I don't even know what they're like 
And I don't really care about lyrical content, I'm more about if a line sounds good, doesn't really matter the words. Unless it's really bad, but Jag Kommer is pretty damn catchy so it doesn't matter. I'm also an immature 18 year old, of course I'm gonna enjoy Jag Kommer


----------



## Jakke

Well, of course you are

Her fans are girls, most often younger than you are, that get off on how "deep" they are for listening to her. "She says it like it is man!"
^There are few things that pisses me of more than pretention...


----------



## Fat-Elf

I settled my Swedish course so that I can mostly do it at home. Now I just really need to study so I can pass it..


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> I settled my Swedish course so that I can mostly do it at home. Now I just really need to study so I can pass it..



If you need any help, hit me up. I think it's great that some finns study swedish, the more we understand each other, the better


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> If you need any help, hit me up. I think it's great that some finns study swedish, the more we understand each other, the better



Great, thanks! I will surely hit you up if I come up with any problems.  

And I thought all Swedish laugh at us Finns as it is mandatory to learn Swedish in middle and high school.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> And I thought all Swedish laugh at us Finns as it is mandatory to learn Swedish in middle and high school.



Nah, we're actually a bit sad that the finns are speaking less and less swedish. We have a common history together, so it's a shame if the swedish would disappear from Finland. Not to mention that you have svenskfinnar (swedish finns)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Nah, we're actually a bit sad that the finns are speaking less and less swedish. We have a common history together, so it's a shame if the swedish would disappear from Finland. Not to mention that you have svenskfinnar (swedish finns)



We just think that it is a bit unfair that we have to learn your language but you don't have to learn ours.


----------



## Azathoth43

I received my new RG2127z today. And should get my RG1421F tomorrow.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> We just think that it is a bit unfair that we have to learn your language but you don't have to learn ours.



I come from an old industry town, where there came many finns in the 70's. Trust me, I know how to swear in finnish (which is basically your entire language, right?)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> I come from an old industry town, where there came many finns in the 70's. Trust me, I know how to swear in finnish (which is basically your entire language, right?)



That's what all the foreign people think.


----------



## Pav

Heard back from my Sweetwater man, my custom ordered Mesa head is finally in. Finally. Not only will I have a head again, I'll be rocking it in serious style.  Incredibly excited.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm hopefully seeing Coheed & Cambria and The Dear Hunter in a week!!!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Because cereal exists.


----------



## squid-boy

I had sex AND cereal last night.


----------



## MFB

squid-boy said:


> I had sex AND cereal last night.



I had FOUR bowls of Trix yesterday 



Spoiler



But no sex


----------



## Fat-Elf

I also get to do my math course alone. This just means that there is no time for noodling around the guitar anymore at evenigns. Just when I came up with couple of kick-ass riffs in the music class today.


----------



## Danukenator

Due to the insane badassery of an individual, my ten string now is getting a neck-through rosewood neck!


----------



## requiemsoup

MFB said:


> I had FOUR bowls of Trix yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But no sex



I had sex four times. But no cereal  

True story.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

An old acquaintance/friend heard my band's demo teaser and messaged me on facebook that he liked it.
Not only was that pretty sweet, he told me he has 4 guitar cases and bags he needs to get rid of that are taking up space. I can stop by and grab them whenever DDD


----------



## dantel666

7 string Ernie Ball cobalt sets, with a new 10-62 set.


----------



## Adrian-XI

dantel666 said:


> 7 string Ernie Ball cobalt sets, with a new 10-62 set.



You're shitting me?? Awesome! Now I'm happy too.


----------



## dantel666

Adrian-XI said:


> You're shitting me?? Awesome! Now I'm happy too.



They were just announced yesterday I think.


----------



## Fiction

Signing the lease for a new place tomorrow (which we were expecting to about 6 weeks ago but we got dicked around a bit). But it's finally happening!


----------



## Jake

Fiction said:


> Signing the lease for a new place tomorrow (which we were expecting to about 6 weeks ago but we got dicked around a bit). But it's finally happening!


This reminded me that I never posted that I was happy about signing my lease for my new apartment for next semester. So much space, not terribly expensive and room for guitar.


----------



## Murmel

I have Dr. Pepper and cheese doodles at my disposal.


----------



## ghostred7

I am happy right now b/c in 2 more days The Walking Dead is back on the air and I get to see friends of mine on-screen


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> I have Dr. Pepper and cheese doodles at my disposal.



Dr Pepper and pizza!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Going home in 2 hours to practice sax...


----------



## Alex6534

Because I just ordered Chris Broderick's pick clip  Should be getting a dual rec and a zilla 2x12 in the next week, have gotten a place in a 35 piece mixed orchestra, I'm sure the flutists will love me


----------



## Blake1970

I'm was part of some layoffs here where I work. I'm happy because I have 14 weeks severance pay and I'm looking forward to a little time off. I was burned out years ago so it's time to start a new chapter in my life!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Positive outlook. Good luck in future endeavors (sincerely; not in the "you're fired" kinda way  )


----------



## Pav

Woke up to find that $3500 had been deposited in my checking account this morning.


----------



## Pooluke41

Pav said:


> Woke up to find that $3500 had been deposited in my checking account this morning.



Oooh dude... Sorry..

... I, uh.. Left that there by mistake last night.

Can I have it back?


----------



## Brill

Found out that a close by town has an awesome tattoist that will tattoo me with my friends concent... Now i need $180 and a clean picture of the tesseract logo.


----------



## Chiba666

Grabbed 2 copies of the reissued Death/Grind classic that is Bolt Throwers Realm of Chaos.

Purple and Green vinyl. Pretty darn happy


----------



## Jakke

Moved into a new, huge rehersal space


... And I think I'm getting the band aboard with my huge fanboyism of Jerry Cantrell and Alice In Chains


----------



## guitareben

I'm at ICMP (a music Uni...) and it's fucking boss!!! 

Fuck that school shit, Uni is where it's at


----------



## Fiction

New room is set up, having a place is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just realised that I have over hundred song ideas on my computer to work with and they're all only just from this year.. If only I would have all the time in the world to just concentrate on songwriting.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I've had that "Daisy" song from 2001: A Space Odyssey stuck in my head and I've been singing it all day. I don't know why it makes me happy, it just does.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Because NGD is imminent.


----------



## MFB

First day of new job, first time I've worked since New Year Eve


----------



## RevDrucifer

I no longer feel the need to get blackout drunk 5 nights of the week.
I'm not hungover 5 days out of the week.
My apartment is spotless and smells all nice and clean.

I'm turning 30 this tuesday and I don't give a shit. For the past 5 years it's bugged me. But my life is going exactly the way I want it to right now, so I've got zero cause for bitching about getting too old.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I just made my relationship official with my wonderful girlfriend.

I'M SO HAPPY.


----------



## Jakke

First rehersal with the new band, everyone's a bit cautious. But at least we all knew knew Johnny B Good


----------



## Don Vito

Today is my birthday. I can now legally fly a lawnmower.


----------



## ZEBOV

Pooluke41 said:


> Are you going as like an Israeli zombie?
> 
> Seriously. What do you have a gas mask for? WHAT IS YOUR COSTUME.



I'll show you as soon as I get the rest of it in the mail. 
No fake blood! The clothes are too cool for that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Rolling a cotton swab in a wet, itching ear. Best feeling ever.. Also, exactly a week to the minute till my birthday.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Today marks the day my girlfriend and I have been together for a year and 7 months


----------



## Metaljesus

Im happy becuase:
-My band have just recorded our first song and we have our new huge reherseal place and it feels really good with the band.
-Have 2 epic NGD's coming in this month (hint, both polish guitars)
-Moving into my very first own apartment!
-Just got a fulltime job at a place i've been working on and off for over 2 years.
-Got all the gear i want/need for the moment.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I'm happy because I can get a Schecter Stiletto 6 bass!!! NBD next week if all goes to plan!

So. Fucking. Pumped.


----------



## Don Vito

I finally have the new Sylosis album. I'm still waiting for that perfect quiet moment to listen to it.

Also, it's finally cold in Alabam...er Whiterun..


----------



## Bekanor

Got enough monies to build a new desktop. Fun times!


----------



## Alpenglow

kennedyblake said:


> Also, it's finally cold in Alabam...er Whiterun..



I thought I was the only one who loved cold weather. I'm fine with hot weather, but shit man, 80+ degrees (Fahrenheit) without a beach or pool or something fucking sucks. I prefer Fall/Winter.

Anyway, it's getting much colder, I got some badly-needed new clothes, I finished a song yesterday, and I got The HAARP Machine, Between the Buried and Me and Coheed and Cambria's new albums today!


----------



## Swyse

Just paid 400 shipped for a guitar less than a year old in like new condition that sells for 800 new before shipping/tax. Its just a waiting game now.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

because i finished work and i'm having some beers and listening to some music in my shed


----------



## Brill

Thrashmanzac said:


> because i finished work and i'm having some beers and listening to some music in my shed



True aussie!


----------



## Jakke

Loxodrome said:


> True aussie!







On the thread. It seems like I can keep a roof over my head in the future


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## Metal_Webb

Got a bass. Not quite the original one I was after, but still a bloody good bargain. First thing I did was play along with Amorphis' "Eclipse" album. Have not had that much fun playing an instrument in a long long time. 

Conclusion: Basses are fun!

NBD Thread


----------



## Jakke

Just bought a new copy of Neverwinter Nights, fuck yeah!


----------



## metal_sam14

Random people finding my music and scoring me some free promo, feels good to know I am doing something right!


----------



## texshred777

Fitting into clothes I haven't fit into for years. Need to buy new ones, too.


----------



## squid-boy

Thoroughly enjoy my new aromatherapy machine!


----------



## Watty

Jakke said:


> Just bought a new copy of Neverwinter Nights, fuck yeah!



Used to love this game for an awesome server someone set up online to play.


----------



## Bekanor

Just ordered the parts for my new compy woo!


----------



## Jakke

Watty said:


> Used to love this game for an awesome server someone set up online to play.



Yeah, one of my NWN discs has stopped working, so I had to buy a new one. I think I will go full RPG-retard and do a quarterstaff weaponmaster


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

theres a really good chance ill be able to go to the Dethklok and Black Dahlia Murder show FOR FREE! because my english teacher is a fucking awesome guy and might give me 2 tickets since hes not into metal


----------



## Jake

That date..NGD incoming


----------



## Watty

Jakke said:


> Yeah, one of my NWN discs has stopped working, so I had to buy a new one. I think I will go full RPG-retard and do a quarterstaff weaponmaster



Totally read that as weaponstaff quartermaster...


----------



## Jakke

Watty said:


> Totally read that as weaponstaff quartermaster...



I forgive you my son. Our Lords, the Old Ones, teaches us the value of forgiveness.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

After showing my friend things on this site for months, he finally joined. Success! 


SSO.


----------



## Brill

Cans of pringles ae only a dollar!!!!! Theyre usually $4.
Pepsi is only $1.12 a litre! 
And its an awesome day for pringles and pepsi!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

717ctsjz said:


> That date..NGD incoming



The wait is always the worst part of getting a new guitar.


----------



## Watty

levijaymz said:


> The wait is always the worst part of getting a new guitar.



This can also be made even worse when you realize the shipper is oblivious to the fact that different carriers have different delivery times. I bought some BKP's off eBay and the shipper sent them UPS from New York to Washington. Needless to say it took 8 days total (weekend in the middle), and USPS priority (which probably would have been cheaper) would have taken 2....


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i just bought a case of cider, two records (uncle acid and the deadbeats- blood lust, and Earth - angels of darkness demons of light II) and i am currently drinking said cider in the sun while listening to Willow beats to prepare for going to see them tonight. fuck yeah.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Just got my new corset and my Halloween outfit is SICK'NING. I cannot WAIT to hit the streets


----------



## Fat-Elf

Friday and beginning of the autumn break and three days till birthday.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Learning sax quickly I am : yoda:

I need to really start practicing my actual scales/arpeggios instead of just learning songs by ear, though. Also, new gear today...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Free period. I'm just sitting class listening to Dream Theater right now.


----------



## Don Vito

I just tried screaming/growling for the first time. 

Can't scream very well, but my growls sound EXACTLY like Nergal from Behemoth. That satisfies me enough.


----------



## Don Vito

Oh, and I just woke my Mom up from her nap to the new Wintersun album.

Her words: "Every time I wake up to your music, I feel like I'm in some cold Finnish dungeon!"

Well done Jari, well done....


----------



## Atomshipped

Today was "Fry Day" in my bioengineering class in high school. Friday afternoon, final class of the day, sunny outside, ready for a great weekend, and... my teacher brought a deep fryer! We cut up potatoes and made fries with cheese, fried slices of cheddar cheese, fried egg rolls full of cheese, and fried some breaded chicken strips. Tasted damn good. Best idea ever. We're making it a tradition (I think, and hope). Seems stupid, but words cannot express how amazing it was. Next week we're gonna try bacon maybe. Way more potatoes (more fries), and someone wants to try twinkies (although I doubt that idea will get off the ground). Most awesome afternoon ever.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> Oh, and I just woke my Mom up from her nap to the new Wintersun album.
> 
> Her words: "Every time I wake up to your music, I feel like I'm in some cold Finnish dungeon!"
> 
> Well done Jari, well done....



Haha, your post made me happy.  

Except we don't really have any dungeons.


----------



## Pav

NAD!!!!


----------



## MetalDaze

Boobs always make me happy


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Watching The Shining


----------



## Fiction

Fictions been having a sweet day


----------



## Fat-Elf

So after couple of hours of effing around in Cubase it seems a lot easier to use than I first though. Now I just can't choose between the full, Artist and Elements version.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Just bought some costume contacts..my outfit for Halloween is AMAZING


----------



## Alex6534

Just made a huge batch of apple crumble with a toffee sauce layer on top, need I say more? 

YES!

Going to see Jeff Loomis next week!


----------



## blaaargh

I posted about freeing yourself from the butthurt on https://www.facebook.com/pages/More...t-death-metal-band/187631598005109?ref=stream, and I woke up to see that none other than Sergeant D liked it!


----------



## Brill

Had a free dinner at a fancy restaurant... It was amazing. Funny part was when my friend threw up all over the table and everywhere..


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> * Funny part was when my friend threw up all over the table and everywhere..*


what the fuck

that's disgusting.. some minimum wage worker probably had to clean up the aftermath


----------



## BornToLooze

Yesterday was one of the happiest days of my life


----------



## Jake

Loxodrome said:


> Had a free dinner at a fancy restaurant... It was amazing. Funny part was when my friend threw up all over the table and everywhere..


That's not funny at all...pretty much nothing you post is funny actually. Most of it makes me go


----------



## engage757

Had some pretty good sex a few days ago. That made me pretty happy, considering I was on a rough streak of useless lays recently. But now I am sick with the flu (I think).

Being punished.


----------



## engage757

On the other hand, the Express Men's Fall line just came out and it. is. dank.

Men's Clothing and Fashion: The Hottest Looks in Men's Clothes at Express

This makes me VERY happy!


----------



## Jakke

Built the earlier mentioned weapon master, starting to rake in 50+ crits as of now


----------



## Valennic

engage757 said:


> On the other hand, the Express Men's Fall line just came out and it. is. dank.
> 
> Men's Clothing and Fashion: The Hottest Looks in Men's Clothes at Express
> 
> This makes me VERY happy!



Sexy clothes are sexy, but pricey prices are pricey 

I'm happy because I got tonight off. I dig it.


----------



## Kidneythief

Went to a hardcore/sludge/stoner gig yesterday.
At the end of the gig started to talk to some of the guitarists, which ended in me trying out an Orange head+cab, and a Peavey 5150 II. God that sounded amazing...I'm actually thinking about selling my POD HD500 now, and just getting a Peavey...


----------



## Murmel

Valennic said:


> Sexy clothes are sexy, but pricey prices are pricey



Dressing classy doesn't always mean pricey. There's plenty of clothes that look similar but doesn't cost as much, of course it's not the same quality though. I need a new peacoat, the one I have from H&M is falling apart 

And if you have a hard time supporting child labour in Bangladesh I guess it's not for you either


----------



## MFB

Decided to wear a button-up underneath my cardigan, and god damn - it pushes classy to a whole new definition. Mind you, it didn't look bad when I rocked a solid color tee underneath but this? It's stupid how good it looks with the khakis and Vans.


----------



## Murmel

Told ya, it's not as hard as people make it out to be 
As long as you have a clue about how to match colours it's really easy. I try to not mix brown and black either, I also think brown goes with a lot more things than black.


----------



## subject aftermath

cos im STOKED


----------



## metal_sam14

A track from my latest album was played on national Australian radio last night! (Triple J is the channel for those who know what it is)


----------



## MFB

Murmel said:


> Told ya, it's not as hard as people make it out to be
> As long as you have a clue about how to match colours it's really easy. I try to not mix brown and black either, I also think brown goes with a lot more things than black.



Literally, everything but the cardigan can be found at Wal-Mart/Target. The khakis/button-up/underwear/tee shirt were all bought at Walmart and the last two were part of a bundle pack  The cardigan I got from Dr. Jays for $15 and the shoes are from Zumiez and were on clearance.

Khakis : $20
Button-Up : $10
Cardigan : $15

I'm not factoring in the shoes/tee/underwear cost because they can be worn with other outfits and the tee/underwear are like $10 combined


----------



## Murmel

There's a ton of people who buy their shit at Target/Wal-Mart, as long as it looks good then why not 
The only stores we have that are similar are supermarkets, and they don't really sell a lot of clothing.

...they don't stock guns either


----------



## tm20

bought a second hand Line 6 Spider III, sounds great


----------



## Fat-Elf

Came back from a surprise trip to London. Very nice city, just a bit hectic to say. The highlight of the trip definitely was seeing Veil of Maya and August Burns Red live and getting a free rum & coke because it was my birthday.


----------



## Bekanor

Playing a show supporting Mnemic tonight, going on a date tomorrow, and I have the day off work today. Fun times.


----------



## Jakke

Watched through all of Arrested Development, it grows on you..


----------



## Guitarwizard

Just signed the contract for my new job that I'll be starting in February. 

I'll have to quit my current one on monday, though, and I find that somewhat uncomforable.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Brought my sax to work today (so I can play it in traffic on the way home and I didn't wanna leave it in the car and subject it to possible weather changes) and no one has harrassed me to play it yet. This is a good thing considering I'd probably make them wish they never asked.

Also, pretty sure I have a new mouthpiece for it in the mail. After the one that showed up yesterday and proved pretty worthless to me at this point, I'm still eager to see how this next one works out.

Lastly... It's jam day so the band is coming over... WOOT!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bekanor said:


> Playing a show supporting Mnemic tonight, going on a date tomorrow, and I have the day off work today. Fun times.



Show...

Woman...

No work...

You, sir, have won...


----------



## squid-boy

I get to see my girlfriend today after being away for two weeks working!

EDIT: Going to make her Salmon with Fruit Salsa and bring her flowers and shit. Will probably post in this thread after the sex.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... after the sex. 

That's right... You have fun with your gf. We know you're comin' back...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally bought Cubase 6 Elements and Superior Drummer 2.0 today. Kinda irritated by how long it takes to install the Superior Drummer. Not even sure if I'm really supposed to download all this stuff to get it work.


----------



## Bekanor

Konfyouzd said:


> Show...
> 
> Woman...
> 
> No work...
> 
> You, sir, have won...



Why thank you, if the date is even a quarter as awesome as the show was last night I'll probably have a happiness seizure or something.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

brutalwizard said:


> yeah i only installed 1 disc of both SD 2.0 and the metal foundry and have only run into a problem of missing cymbals on the metalfoundry.
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to see my old guitarist and best friend in high school fresh out of rehab today.



Oh wow, other people have real reasons to be happy. Grats!!!

I'm happy because I'm drunk. I shoudln't be cause I have to be up in 6 hours......


----------



## Jake

I spent yesterday with 107,000 of my friends, I love being a PSU student even if we lost to Ohio State, we'll get over it hahah





my seat was kinda high up but oh well I got it last minute haha


----------



## Murmel

3 times the population of my town cramped into an arena..


----------



## Jake

Murmel said:


> 3 times the population of my town cramped into an arena..


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The night I started a thread on months ago happened last night and went PERFECTLY. There will be a thread, with pictures and all that. My first drag outing was a major success. Details will come soon


----------



## blaaargh

saw this on my wall earlier


----------



## metal_sam14

I fixed up a PC for my partner's Uncle, and he paid me with 2 cases of Dutch larger. f-to-the-yes!


----------



## Fiction

New telecaster day


----------



## Fat-Elf

First driving lesson behind and I passed with flying colors.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Finally found a soprano.sax mouthpiece I like (one where I don't make it sound like a chubby oboe).


----------



## jeremyb

Had my first ever band practice last night, was so much fun!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Konfyouzd said:


> Finally found a soprano.sax mouthpiece I like (one where I don't make it sound like a chubby oboe).


----------



## Murmel

Ordering a pair of Clarks just to see how they fit and then send them back. If they fit well I will order the colour I want from the US, because it's not available in Europe.

I feel like such an ass for exploiting free shipping and returns like this, but I'm still enjoying it


----------



## Don Vito

I've regained my key to the World Wide Web.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

My grandfather was on TV.


----------



## tacotiklah

Found out I'm getting my loan money 2 weeks earlier than anticipated. So stoked!


----------



## Olin

I'm not, October is a sad month. 
New Pig Destroyer is neat though...


----------



## tm20

hooked up my bass to my Spider III, turned up the gain and now playing ace of spades, its so fun. now only if i had the hat, sunglasses and mustache XD


----------



## tacotiklah

tm20 said:


> hooked up my bass to my Spider III, turned up the gain and now playing ace of spades, its so fun. now only if i had the hat, sunglasses and mustache XD



The one time you can actually say "I am God" and be right.


----------



## fr4nci2c0

I am happy because I have been allowing myself to be happy. and I smoke alot of pot


----------



## Don Vito

tm20 said:


> hooked up my bass to my Spider III, turned up the gain and now playing ace of spades, its so fun. now only if i had the hat, sunglasses and mustache XD


I've been doing this a lot lately with my Spider IV. Say what you want about them, they're fun to screw around with.


----------



## JosephAOI

I have an interview at Best Buy tomorrow


----------



## Jake

I contributed to this site and now have a prancing nyan cat as my avatar


----------



## Jake

Oh yeah, I scored a S prestige for $390, NGD whenever it gets here


----------



## Don Vito

717ctsjz said:


> I contributed to this site and now have a prancing nyan cat as my avatar


Boring. Learn from the pros.
<----


----------



## Jake

kennedyblake said:


> Boring. Learn from the pros.
> <----


----------



## Varcolac

Because I have an interview on Monday for a decent-paying job that will give me all the experience I want in the sector I'll be building a career in, and is about 15 minutes' commute from my front door. 

Also ale and Wintersun.


----------



## CM_X5

I just finished an assignment and can probably leave class early today. I also just finished a trade recently and got a handbuilt tubescreamer clone with mods. It's a beast.


----------



## tacotiklah

I just ate two of the most amazing homemade, toasted turkey and swiss sandwiches with dijon mustard. I may have to make some more when I get home from class tonight.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I showed my girlfriend the video to "Forced Gender Assignment" by Cattle Decapitation. She just sat there, not disgusted or anything. I couldn't believe it. So proud.


----------



## tacotiklah

levijaymz said:


> I showed my girlfriend the video to "Forced Gender Assignment" by Cattle Decapitation. She just sat there, not disgusted or anything. I couldn't believe it. So proud.



Watching that video actually made me hungry while watching it. I'm a very depraved woman.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Long and shitty school week behind. Decided to skip this day because it rains cats and dogs. Seeing Trivium and As I Lay Dying later tonight. Now drinking some delicious sake.


----------



## Murmel

^
Someone is too cool for school. Which in itself is not cool.

Happy because I will make teh moneyz this weekend.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> ^
> Someone is too cool for school. Which in itself is not cool.
> 
> Happy because I will make teh moneyz this weekend.



Hah, I just think that high school is waste of time and after all it's not a big deal if I skip a class every now and then.


----------



## Murmel

^
Dude, really? Fucking go to school, it's stupid not to. It's FREE education. 
Not only that, you make friends and connections. Unless you're severly abused I see no reason not to go.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> ^
> Dude, really? Fucking go to school, it's stupid not to. It's FREE education.
> Not only that, you make friends and connections. Unless you're severly abused I see no reason not to go.



So I should take it just because it is free? I'd rather stay at home and practice my playing or write new songs. Why don't you go to school if you love it so much? 

Edit: And like I first said, it's a fucking Sandy out there. I'm just recovering from a flu so I'm not going to risk it for just two pointless classes.

Edit: Hah, now I'm really happy as I didn't even get a marking for being absent from the second of my classes. I think I should cut classes more often.


----------



## Murmel

Yes you should take it because it's free. There's time to practice playing and writing songs anyway, and going to school will help you in life, being good at guitar or writing songs most likely won't.
I do go to school, senior year of high school actually. The only reason I'm not there today is because we have holiday this week, but I'm going back on monday.

If you can't see yourself why skipping school is absolutely retarded then I'm sorry, I can't help you.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> Yes you should take it because it's free. There's time to practice playing and writing songs anyway, and going to school will help you in life, being good at guitar or writing songs most likely won't.
> I do go to school, senior year of high school actually. The only reason I'm not there today is because we have holiday this week, but I'm going back on monday.
> 
> If you can't see yourself why skipping school is absolutely retarded then I'm sorry, I can't help you.



Alexi Laiho didn't go to high school and see where how far he got..  

Well, whatever. Off to "systembolaget" to get more booze.


----------



## Murmel

Yeah, because everyone who doesn't go to school turns out like Alexi Laiho. Good luck making a living out of metal.

Staying at home drinking instead of going to school? I see a bright future ahead.


----------



## randumbTune

Fat-Elf said:


> Alexi Laiho didn't go to high school and see where how far he got..
> 
> Well, whatever. Off to "systembolaget" to get more booze.




Systembolaget


----------



## -42-

Fat-Elf said:


> Alexi Laiho didn't go to high school and see where how far he got..



"where how far he got.."

You could probably use a bit more school dude.


----------



## Fat-Elf

-42- said:


> "where how far he got.."
> 
> You could probably use a bit more school dude.



I was planning on writing "where he got" first but forgot the delete "where". Nobody's perfect, dude.


----------



## MFB

"Nobody's perfect"

<---

Checkmate


----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm proud that I'm a member of a community that will give someone shit for thinking it's cool to skip out on free education. The 80's are over, hang up your leather jacket, ungrease your hair, and get back in the classroom.


----------



## Jakke

Dude, there's plenty of time to write songs and practice guitar, with an education you'll have options, and probably money to buy gear with. The old "quitting school to make music" will probably not work at all, it was hard to do that 20 years ago, and now it's almost impossible.


----------



## -42-




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

for fucks sake is 1 day really that big of a deal?


----------



## scherzo1928

I'm happy because I'm finally rather kvlt and tr00. \m/


----------



## sahaal

good night last night, took a couple girls to Wiz Khalifa with buddy, the dudes frisking us said we were the only guys in there with cowboy boots on lol, and needless to say Wiz wasn't the best part of those girls' night!


----------



## Murmel

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> for fucks sake is 1 day really that big of a deal?


If you read everything it's obvious that this isn't his first time and that he won't have a problem doing it again.

And I honestly think skipping 1 day without a legit reason is a big deal.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm finished with uni for the year (and probably forever.)

I do graphic design both as my own business, and as a student, but my workload has become both sizeable stable enough for me to feel comfortable in living off of the income. I also feel very comfortable with my work and understanding of design from a technical standpoint.

I decided that the remaining time I had at university, learning skills that won't all necessarily aide me in my career, would be better spent going full time in what's been a great side-job to have. I'd never had any plan or desire to work in a firm, or anywhere that would recuire a bachelor's in communication design, and most jobs I had considered, required a course in web design anyway. Plus the rest of the course would probably put me in debt about as much money as I'll earn over the same period with the business (all being well, that is.)

Now I get to quit my job, move to a better area in the city in a bigger place with friends, work full time at my passion for musicians who really care about the work they're trusting me with, and my parents and friends approve of the decision to strive for growing my business.

Life's just good.


----------



## highlordmugfug

@Pry's post:  congrats man, that's awesome.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Murmel said:


> If you read everything it's obvious that this isn't his first time and that he won't have a problem doing it again.
> 
> And I honestly think skipping 1 day without a legit reason is a big deal.



i really dont see what the big deal is, not everyone enjoys school dude, i know i don't and if i didn't have to go i probably wouldn't. it just doesn't offer anything to some people.

the Laiho argument is retarded though, he just got super lucky.


----------



## Fat-Elf

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> the Laiho argument is retarded though, he just got super lucky.



It is if you take it too seriously. Like Murmel said, not everyone who doesn't go to high school automatically become as famous as Laiho but in Laiho's case I don't think there was even that much luck involved. He just had the time to practise to become "the best guitarist in the world". I do agree to some degree that it is important to be educated but it just isn't everyone's thing and even though I might regret it later I'm willing to take the risk to make my living with music instead of spending years on staying in school to get some decent paying white-collar job I don't like at all.

/debate closed(?) This is getting off-topic as shit.


----------



## Murmel

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i really dont see what the big deal is, not everyone enjoys school dude, i know i don't and if i didn't have to go i probably wouldn't. it just doesn't offer anything to some people.
> 
> the Laiho argument is retarded though, he just got super lucky.


Fine if you don't wanna go to uni/college/whatever. But not going to high school is probably the most retarded choice you will make in your life.
I can't say I'm fond of school either, except for my friends and my music classes it's pretty shit tbh. But it still offers me something and will open doors that I wouldn't have otherwise.

Unless you're SERIOUSLY lucky, there are almost no chances of getting a remotely decent paying job without high school unless you learn a trade. And if you'd rather become a welder or whatever, that's completely fine by me, they're a needed part of society 

Edit: Saying it doesn't offer anything to some people is just wrong, how does common education not offer something to people?


----------



## Don Vito

Murmel said:


> Yeah, because everyone who doesn't go to school turns out like Alexi Laiho. Good luck making a living out of metal.
> 
> Staying at home drinking instead of going to school? I see a bright future ahead.


Petri Lindroos made a living out of being Alexi Laiho


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Murmel said:


> Fine if you don't wanna go to uni/college/whatever. But not going to high school is probably the most retarded choice you will make in your life.
> I can't say I'm fond of school either, except for my friends and my music classes it's pretty shit tbh. But it still offers me something and will open doors that I wouldn't have otherwise.
> 
> Unless you're SERIOUSLY lucky, there are almost no chances of getting a remotely decent paying job without high school unless you learn a trade. And if you'd rather become a welder or whatever, that's completely fine by me, they're a needed part of society
> 
> Edit: Saying it doesn't offer anything to some people is just wrong, how does common education not offer something to people?


i mean i doesn't offer anything career wise.

education always has something to offer and i do believe that its important for people to go but if schools not your "thing" then i don't think you should be forced to go.

my dad hardly went to highschool and when he did he didn't get good grades simply because he just didnt get the material that was being taught to him. its the same way i am, im so bad at math, english and science its a miracle that iv made it to my senior year. i don"t feel that the material being taught to me is going to be of any use to me in the future.


----------



## median

I'm happy because I have my health, good family, good friends, tons of musical gear, a recording studio, a reliable car, and lots of freedom - and I recognize that _so many _people in undeveloped countries (and elsewhere) do NOT have many of these things. 

The fact that I get to play and record music for a living is something that makes me very happy (and appreciative). I won't take it for granted.


----------



## Murmel

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i mean i doesn't offer anything career wise.
> 
> .



Yes it does, without high school you won't be able to get into most higher educations that can offer you a career. Without high school you don't have many real career choices at all.

I'm also extremely shitty at science and math, I have an F in both of them.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> Yes it does, without high school you won't be able to get into most higher educations that can offer you a career. Without high school you don't have many real career choices at all.
> 
> I'm also extremely shitty at science and math, I have an F in both of them.



Dude. What it is off from you if some of us don't educate ourselves us much as you? Why you're so mad? Are you on period or something? 

Edit: Back on green again. Please, be gentle on the neg-rep. I hate red.


----------



## Jakke

Murmel said:


> I'm also extremely shitty at *science and math*, I have an F in both of them.



FOR SHAME




Fat-Elf said:


> Dude. What it is off from you if some of us don't educate ourselves us much as you? Why you're so mad? Are you on period or something?



If I may interpret, I do not think it is because he sees that as inferior or something, it's that you might spoil opportunity. Without a degree from highschool you are most likely going to be stuck doing minimum wage jobs indefinitiely, we actually care, and that is why we are questioning your choices. Counting on making it as a musician is like not getting a job because you're counting on winning the lottery.

But hell, what do I know? I flew through highschool and went straight on to university. I never had to struggle one bit.


----------



## Murmel

Fat-Elf said:


> Dude. What it is off from you if some of us don't educate ourselves us much as you? Why you're so mad? Are you on period or something?



I'm pissed because it's just so fucking stupid. High school isn't even some sort of "high education", it would be really really really stupid to skip it.
You don't have to pass with flying colours, I'm not going to so it would be hypocritical if I said you have to. Neither am I looking to become a rocket scientist, you don't need insane future goals to just go to fucking school.

But whatever, if you wanna throw it away, go ahead. You seem pretty sure about it anyway.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I've been here for 15 minutes straight trying to come up with a reply for your comment but I just can't come up with anything good so fuck it.

I'm drunk, now that is Finnish happiness for you.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Murmel said:


> Yes it does, without high school you won't be able to get into most higher educations that can offer you a career. Without high school you don't have many real career choices at all.
> 
> I'm also extremely shitty at science and math, I have an F in both of them.



im aware of that but that's more for the people who have found something at their highschool that will help them get into the line of work they're interested, for people like me and maybe fat-elf school doesn't offer us anything that we're interested in or wont help us get into the career field we want.


----------



## highlordmugfug

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> im aware of that but that's more for the people who have found something at their highschool that will help them get into the line of work they're interested, for people like me and maybe fat-elf school doesn't offer us anything that we're interested in or wont help us get into the career field we want.


If you think a high school education won't help you get into the career field you want, I'd say there's a very good chance that your expectations are remarkably unrealistic, or that your goals are insufferably low. 

That's fine if that's what you want, but you guys are arguing against following through with basic education. You don't expect any resistance to that?  Anti-intellectualism (especially to the point of 'high school isn't worth it') coupled with what appears to be laziness isn't something most intelligent and/or caring people are just going to sit idly by and observe silently. 

And don't give me no guff about Einstein, because I assure you, Einstein you are not.


----------



## Jakke

highlordmugfug said:


> And don't give me no guff about Einstein, because I assure you, Einstein you are not.



Einstein studied physics and mathematics in university, and contrary to popular belief, his grades were excellent.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Jakke said:


> Einstein studied physics and mathematics in university, and contrary to popular belief, his grades were excellent.


Even more reason for people who have low goals to stop invoking him during their excuse making.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

highlordmugfug said:


> If you think a high school education won't help you get into the career field you want, I'd say there's a very good chance that your expectations are remarkably unrealistic, or that your goals are insufferably low.
> 
> That's fine if that's what you want, but you guys are arguing against following through with basic education. You don't expect any resistance to that?  Anti-intellectualism (especially to the point of 'high school isn't worth it') coupled with what appears to be laziness isn't something most intelligent and/or caring people are just going to sit idly by and observe silently.
> 
> And don't give me no guff about Einstein, because I assure you, Einstein you are not.



if you go back to one of my posts you'll see that I said that I think education is important and at no point did I say it wasn't. but if school isn't their thin then there's pretty much nothing that can change that.


this is all just my opinion and I understand that pretty much everyone else in the world is going to think the exact opposite of me


----------



## Jakke

highlordmugfug said:


> Even more reason for people who have low goals to stop invoking him during their excuse making.



Exactly


----------



## highlordmugfug

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> if you go back to one of my posts you'll see that I said that I think education is important and at no point did I say it wasn't. but if school isn't their thin then there's pretty much nothing that can change that.
> 
> 
> this is all just my opinion and I understand that pretty much everyone else in the world is going to think the exact opposite of me


Everyone's more than free to not pursue education, it's just the people who try to act like they have a good, intelligent, and justifiable reason or it that irk me.

You don't want to go to school it's fine, but no your reasoning is not sound or respectable in 99.999999% of instances. YOU AIN'T SPECIAL is something a lot of people who make that decision need to hear.


----------



## Murmel

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> im aware of that but that's more for the people who have found something at their highschool that will help them get into the line of work they're interested, for people like me and maybe fat-elf school doesn't offer us anything that we're interested in or wont help us get into the career field we want.



My high school doesn't offer me anything at all in the career I'm going for (police officer). But I still don't see a reason to skip it


----------



## texshred777

I fail to see how doing well in High School(whatever classes are available) will not help you prepare for your career. Do well in high school, have better options for college where they will teach you what you want for a specific career path. 

You don't have to like it, but having a positive attitude will serve you better than the other option.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Murmel said:


> My high school doesn't offer me anything at all in the career I'm going for (police officer). But I still don't see a reason to skip it



well im assuming that you need at least a HS diploma to become a police officer, more power to ya man it seems like your education is important to you which is great but it just isnt as important to some other people.

i really didnt mean to drag this conversation lol can we please get this thread back on track


----------



## Fiction

Settle down mums! 

-

I'm just really enjoying work and life.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm happy that I can still get a decent education despite the fact that I have to get money from the government to pay for it. Most of which has to be paid back with interest. Imagine how much happier I'd be if I didn't have to pay for it...


----------



## Jake

new bareknuckle day and new prestige day on monday


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fuck, I really didn't remember how much fun it is just to sit on the computer, listen to the music on the full volume and drink shitload of booze.  I love it how people think that Finns are good at when it comes to drinking but we are fucking retarted. But luckily right now I'm at home and not picking up a fight like this one asshole at the bus station last night just because I didn't have "light".  I think everyone else needs to chill too. Educate or not to educate, it's everyone's own choice as we are living in free countries. Let's just be happy and not fight as after all we are all living in welfare states. That's what I truly want from life.


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Fat-Elf

Pooluke41 said:


>



Take that 1338, mfucker.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fat-Elf said:


> Take that 1338, mfucker.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Pooluke41 said:


>



Hah, dude chill. I hope you're getting that pussy tonight even though I ruined your LEET liking.


----------



## Pooluke41

No.. Now the 5up3r-133t people won't want me.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Pooluke41 said:


> No.. Now the 5up3r-133t people won't want me.


Dude, just like *checks your profile* 481 more posts. No one can take that away from you 

EDIT: I also gave you a like, just to fuck your shit up more.


----------



## Pooluke41

I will find your facebook and poke you into submission for that.

I WILL FUCKING DO IT. DON'T EVEN TRY ME.


----------



## Pooluke41

I WILL DO IT.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Pooluke41 said:


> I will find your facebook and poke you into submission for that.
> 
> I WILL FUCKING DO IT. DON'T EVEN TRY ME.


I guess you forgot there was a "find all posts by" button on here before you made that threat, eh? 

How are those notifications treatin' you?


----------



## highlordmugfug

Oh dear gawd, I'm losing my shit right now. 

That's what I get for having facebook open in another window during this.


----------



## Jakke

Hey! I'm on a picture on SSO! 
I want to thank the academy, my mother, my drama coach, my wonderful Lord and Saviour... *Wow, these things are heavy* I just *cracks up slightly* feel so blessed for all the opportunities I have been given, my thoughts go out to all of you who I have forgotten to thank, you know you're in my heart!

Thank you! Thank you all!


----------



## Pooluke41

THAT DAT UND THIS UND DAT UND DIS!


----------



## ASoC

this came up on my twitter feed, I got a good chuckle out of it


----------



## FunnyDay

[FONT=&quot]I am happy today because my wife got a baby girl after 4 years of marriage life.[/FONT]


----------



## Fat-Elf

Played some jazz in 5/4 today in music class. So0o0o techniculz!1 xD


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I finally found the skull on the cover of Mercyful Fate's "Melissa". For the longest time, every time I looked at it all I could think was "I still don't see it." Today I was looking at the the cover and thought "I never was able to find the ohmygoditsrightthere"


----------



## Compton

The past 2 days of work, I haven't done anything but sit on SS, watch youtube videos, or play FF7 on my psp and i get paid a ridiculous amount of money. 

Thank you massive corporate changes resulting in department overhauls. I will enjoy my day off tomorrow.


----------



## 8Fingers

Because the end is near  (creepy voice with lots of reverb)


----------



## ASoC

This made my day


----------



## kamello

I don't want to continue with the flame about skipping school, but I seriously think that is terrible, not for skipping one day, come on Murmel, I completely agree with you, but, everyone did that on school once! , but how Fat-Elf is so ungrateful about his education

one of my best friends was born in Finland, but lived in Chile almost all his teenage live and he is doing his last year of school there. Recently, He talked me about how different and good the educational system was there, he choose his classes, acording difficulty depending on how deep you wanted to go on certain subject, proper hardware in clases (I would even call it more luxurious rather than proper at certain points) and all of this offered by the state


here in...Banana Republic, we have one class for all the students from certain year, you are slow at maths? well dude, bad news, you are fucked , music classroom has 2 to 12 guitars on good months, all of them missing strings, can't be intonated for shit, and probably don't cost more than 40 bucks, food in the cafeteria is payed, and is terrible, we are forced to take a standart set of classes, I want to study laws for god sake!, not Engineering or Physics, give me more than 6 hours a week of History and more advanced content in Language!, also just two fucking hours of music a week? and I have to ditch Arts and painting to get that?

on the brightside, we have one computer per classroom with a projector, and most of the teachers are great (the arts teacher stay with me to help devolop my drawing, Music teacher give all the students interested in music what he calls ''a real music class'' and the Language teacher is always willing to go out with us to talk about whatever we want) but all of this is thanks to them, not because I have a good educational system


also, my mom has to pay 600 hundreds bucks for that, thats the double of the minium salary of an employee here, I don't even want to begin about how bad public education is here and thanks god and to my parents I've never had to experience that

Also, as Far as I know, classes in Finland are from 9:00 to 14:00, that's FIVE FUCKING HOURS OF CLASSES, here the classes are from 8 to 11 hours long and still are inneficient, also, you said you don't have time to play guitar? Dude, I been playing for only 2 years, TWO MO'FOCKING YEARS, and I still had found the time to learn rather quickly, to record my own shit at home, do street busking, and being able to write with school on my back


that's why Im angry about this situation, but ohh well, I have terrible grades in most of sciences and Math, so probably a student from a public school hates me for not taking my chances to learn....


/rant    (maybe we should start a thread about this...)




getting on topic, 

Im ''kinda'' Happy because I finished school this week, gonna miss sitting there with all my friends from younger classes during lunch, but ohh well, im still seeing my classmates and a few teachers




edit: ohh, and the Laiho argument..........jesss, no words dude

No School: Pizza Delivery guy.........with a shitload of luck
Finished High School and knows how to speak decently?: Pizza Delivery Guy
went to a shity instute: wat you waitin fo'? the ingredients are there and the Pizza won't do itself 
went to a Shitty University: might manage a chain-Pizza Restaurant
went to a good university: Hey!, maybe you could skip all thoose Pizza related Jobs


----------



## Luke Acacia

About to sit my last exam of the year! Break until march...I think so


----------



## Metal_Webb

Handed in last uni assessment for the year.

Got ridiculously drunk last night.

Will get drunk tonight.

Feels so good not having to worry about *anything* the next day.


----------



## Jake

My tech is awesome and only charges me $20 for a pickup swap and setup, not to mention he's awesome at what he does.


----------



## Genome

Promotion at work.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Jake

Genome said:


> Promotion at work.
> 
> Fuck yeah.




hopefully I can post the same thing in a little bit too.


----------



## ZEBOV

Just got laid......

Unfortunately, I fucked her so hard, it made me dangerously dehydrated.


----------



## Brill

Because im watching a movie about moon nazis.... MOON NAZIS! This shits crazy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Drunk as a mofucka


----------



## ZEBOV

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Drunk as a mofucka



I bet I look good when you're drunk


----------



## skeels

My ex-wives are making sure I have no money for xmas presents" for my kids this year-

Wait which thread is this again? Dammit!



Nevermind...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh, alcohol-euphoria, how have I missed you.


----------



## The Grief Hole

Because The Oceancaster came in the post today and it is f-ing beautiful.


----------



## Murmel

^
Just the name makes me cream, I hope it looks as good as it sounds.


----------



## The Grief Hole

Its Musza's 7 string blue tele. The name is very appropriate.


----------



## Somnium

Got an eighth of some boomers (I believe the strain is called Penis Envy lol), some nice kb to compliment that, and no work tomorrow; so tonight is going to get crazy. On top of all that, I get to listen to Death Grips all day at work, provided no customers are in the store.


----------



## Brill

Just preordered "entwine the threads" by circle of contempt.


----------



## Fiction

Shaved my head, looks hilarious.

In progress shenanigans.....


----------



## Fat-Elf

After a class, bunch of dudes asked me to join their prog-band. Even as it is only for the music diploma course, there's still a chance that it will grow to be a real band. 

Edit: And at least one of them likes "djent". So much win.


----------



## Pooluke41

WOOP WOOP


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

NGD! (thread coming soon)


----------



## Cynic

Fiction said:


> Shaved my head, looks hilarious.
> 
> In progress shenanigans.....








Playing a show this Friday. So stoked on it.


----------



## Swyse

Been real inspired lately and wrote some riffs i actually like.


----------



## spadz93

i used to be depressed, but now a few things that keep my spirits strong are the fact that my band will be playing both webster hall and starland ballroom in the upcoming months and i've finally got me a girl that appreciates me. to me, life's pretty damn good. itll be even better in december when i transfer to a school in NJ where i can be with all my friends and family more often


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Almost have a Platinum trophy on Borderlands 2.


----------



## F0rte

Image speaks for it'self, I think..


----------



## Cynic

A lot of girls have been messaging me on Facebook today. Bigdeal2me :3


----------



## tm20

i found my guitar strap today so i put it on and was jamming by myself. playing while standing up makes you feel so much more awesome


----------



## Blake1970

I'm loving my Peavey Vypyr 30!


----------



## Fat-Elf

First band practice behind. Even though it was just semi-real as it is for a school project, I was still nervous and excited as shit.  Apparently this one guy had a plan to do a concept album so he just showed bunch of song ideas he had and we worked on those. Told me to bring some of my own songs next time. Only bad thing I could say is the other guitarist, he was not that bad but his riffs were. They were just so cookie-cut metalcore riffs that I felt no interest at all in playing them. I mean, I wrote songs like that too.. when I was in 7th grade. Neverthless, hope the next practice will be soon.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just ordered this sexy thing online 15 minutes ago:
ESP LTD V307 7-String Electric Guitar at AMS

I will do the appropriate pic story NGD when it comes in.


----------



## Osorio

I discovered that the reason that my practice sessions have become exponentially shorter is not that I have become lazy or fatigued of playing, but that after a decade of playing, I've finally learned how to practice efficiently.
As a direct result, my overall progress has skyrocketed as well. Haven't felt this good about playing guitar in about 7 years. Pretty happy about that.


----------



## Blake1970

My birthday potluck at work. I Just ate smothered pork chops, green beans, sweet cornbread, bowl of gumbo. Desert was sour cream pound cake and a slice of key lime pie! I love my co-workers so much.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Our school concert went well. Even the crowd stayed completely silent. But only because every second person was having their face glued on their god damn smartphones. I hope they get some permanent neck damage for being so obsessed by those stupid machines.  But the concert was great and I even talked to some girl who seemed to be quite impressed by my guitar playing skills.  Only sucky part was carrying all the stuff back to the music class afterwards. I didn't even sweat as much in summer as I did today. Now some well deserved JD and energy drink.


----------



## Murmel

Finally got my 7 sold. Now to start saving up for a 5 string Sandberg jazz for the 5th time.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I no longer have to wear those hateful elastic bands on my braces. And my braces will be coming off early next year, apparently.

Also, I've sorted out an audition for the music college I'm looking to go to after I finish school. That feels great - I feel like I've finally made the first real step towards the next step in my life. Been working on theory as well, in preparation. A couple of months ago I cracked open the Grade 1 book, now on Grade 4 (8 being the highest). Working my way up. Just need to get the sight reading together.

And I've got a job now - my first shift is on Sunday. That's brilliant news, because it takes up some of my perhaps overly abundant free time, and will give me a bit of extra money to spend around Christmas. I went to the training day last week and the folks I'm set to be working with are all very nice too. It was only advertised as a temporary job because the shop needs a load of extra staff over Christmas, but who knows - if I do well at it, I hope that maybe they'd consider keeping me on. I don't know how likely that is, but it'd be great if it happened.

And my school's music and drama departments are gearing up for this year's school musical - it's We Will Rock You! (You know, the one with all the Queen songs.) And I'm playing guitar in the band. That means I'll be doing a load of awesome Brian May solos, and playing with a bunch of other great musicians and singers in my school (and from the associated girls' school nearby). I'm splitting solos with the other guitarist, but HOPEFULLY I'll end up getting to do _that_ one in Bohemian Rhapsody. It's gonna be fucking great. It really is. It. Will. Fucking. Rule.

And I've joined a band recently too. The drummer is an old friend of mine I've been in a band with before and whom I've known for years. Weird mix of influences - the drummer and other guitarist are huge Radiohead fans, but there's also a load of other influence in there too (other guitarist is a Smashing Pumpkins superfan, for example). We're still writing songs and trying to get off the ground (we don't even have a name yet, suggestions appreciated ) but I think there's potential there. Can't wait to get out there and start doing gigs. I have an excuse to buy myself a decent fuzz pedal now too. And a Jazzmaster. And a delay pedal. And... and... and... 

School is a pain in the arse and I'm getting tons of work (it's my second year of A Levels, what should I expect really...), but to be honest - I was feeling fairly miserable and worried a few months ago, fretting that I'd never be able to lose my inhibitions enough to start actually doing stuff with my life (like starting a band, getting a job, making moves towards this music college), and now it feels like stuff is starting to take shape a little more.

Feels good man.


----------



## Konfyouzd

POD HD500 in the mail...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Konfyouzd said:


> POD HD500 in the mail...



You will love it, great unit! Much much much better than the old xt/x3.


Also apparently my vik will be done before Christmas 

I think the LiveWire swirl will be done fairly fast too, hopefully before feb


----------



## Konfyouzd

Good god, there's a lotta good news in that post.


----------



## XEN

Wifey is OK with my buying a high end looper. Yay!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I just finished watching 'Up'

Who wouldn't be happy after that ending?


----------



## Lagtastic

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Getting out of a dead end niche of the tech field and into something that is much more enjoyable with 3-4 times the income potential.


----------



## Xaios

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I just finished watching 'Up'
> 
> Who wouldn't be happy after that ending?



Especially considering what a massive downer the opening montage is. Seriously, it's a movie called Up! with an a cover depicting thousands of colorful baloons that makes you want to KILL YOURSELF in the opening 10 minutes!



Seriously though, great movie, and yeah, the ending is much more uplifting, if somewhat bittersweet.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I just finished watching 'Up'
> 
> Who wouldn't be happy after that ending?



dude you're so gay for watching UP

i fucking love that movie!


----------



## Cynic

i'm getting more hours at work again, playing a show tomorrow, and some girl is taking me to a music festival.

nice.


----------



## Konfyouzd

urklvt said:


> Wifey is OK with my buying a high end looper. Yay!



You dont like the looper on the HD500? Also... Lemme know what you end up picking up. The HD500 looper is at least as good as the jam man so I'm probably going to be selling that thing soon.

I need to sell a lot of pedals soon... 

You still looking at the Boomerangs? I really need to make a Guitar Center trip.

Also... I posted yesterday about the HD500 being in the mail. Well I only got the tracking number yesterday. No sooner than I'd checked it, it said my package was deliverd...


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

cause I get to get drunk, stoned, go to chicago and see the black dahlia murder and dethklok!FOR FREE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ You're winning today. 

I'm just excited to go home and try to figure out more crap to do with my new toys... Oh and I got another soprano sax mouthpiece coming in today... I'm really starting to like that thing more than I expected.

Also... Pretty lady invited me to a pot luck at her place tomorrow. Could be a just friends deal, but she has cute friends too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

lol dude pee in her butt!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'll put that on my checklist


----------



## Jake

Thanksgiving break= drinking, hanging with my friends I havent seen in months due to going to other colleges, and the girl I posted about being happy about a month or so ago is coming home finally too so we shall have some good times


----------



## tacotiklah

My guitar has arrived today. Expect an NGD soon. Those that have me added on facebook have already seen a couple of photos.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Leaving for AAL/BTBAM in a minute. So pumped!


----------



## Swyse

Tried to give myself rep and found out I have 777 rep points. Neat.


----------



## Genome

Refreshing Mitt Romney's facebook page and watching the likes go down every time.


----------



## Fat-Elf

For once I can't wait to go back to school on Monday.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I am happy because Oreos + ice cream + milk + a dash of Nutella + food blender = YES.

Best. Milkshake. Ever.

Utterly delicious. And it only takes about 5 minutes to do. Don't make it too often though, or you'll get heart disease.


----------



## Don Vito

BucketheadRules said:


> *I am happy because Oreos + ice cream + milk + a dash of Nutella + food blender = YES.*
> 
> Best. Milkshake. Ever.
> 
> Utterly delicious. And it only takes about 5 minutes to do. Don't make it too often though, or you'll get heart disease.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Recording with the HD500 is going well... And I'm writing new shit... What's not to like about that?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Insect Warfare


----------



## Brill

The walking dead season 2, New pot and cutlery.


----------



## skeels

I...














Oh, fuck it.


----------



## skeels

I.......



...








Oh, fuck it.


----------



## Bekanor

My contract review is in 15 minutes. This is where I get to ask for a raise. 

We'll see how happy I am after it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

White RG8 Tuesday... Yea booooy!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

balance of terror. such a good episode


----------



## tacotiklah

That last tire is on the car, and my new skate shoes and the last of my clothes came in the mail today. Just waiting on my bass amp, dress shoes, and pantyhose to come in tomorrow (the latter hasn't shipped yet for some reason. :/ ) and everything will be right in the world.


----------



## Murmel

Because I'm love with Katy Perry once again.


----------



## Bekanor

Well I'm getting a raise, the largest raise being given in the company this financial year at 10.9%.

And yet I'm still on less money than the previous person inhabiting this position, and I do more work than him and am responsible for more than him. So bit of a downer there, however pay raises are being backdated to July so I'll get a nice lump sum payment of the difference, now I just have to work out what that will be before I get giddy about satisfying some GAS.


----------



## Fiction

New dining table/coffee table today, and I completed my bridging IT Course today to get into uni next year.

Also it's worth pointing out I called the coffee table the Viking table, because it's made from driftwood and looks like a must to decorate any Vikings abode.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Lobster for dinner...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Listening to "Album of the Year" by Faith No More.

It's really good IMO, I don't know why it seems to get forgotten among the earlier Patton stuff. Got some cracking songs on it.

Fans of later FNM may also recognise the quote at the bottom of my sig as being from "Ricochet" from King For A Day...


----------



## caskettheclown

Woke up early to get ready for a guitar lesson only to realize they canceled for this week due to the holidays. I'm happy about this but also a bit mad so i'll post in the "mad" thread as well


----------



## Metal_Webb

My new bass strings got here from CircleK. I ordered them 3 1/2 weeks ago, right before something Sandy proceeded to ruin the US east coast :S

They sound bloody awesome. They intonate much shorter than the old set (not a problem with the Spector's loose bridge blocks), are staying in tune straight off the bat and sound awesome. I may need to increase the relief a tiny little bit to cut back on the buzz, but I'm super happy with em!.

Also working on stringing up the dulcimer. 46 strings is a bloody mission lol.


----------



## caskettheclown

Metal_Webb said:


> My new bass strings got here from CircleK. I ordered them 3 1/2 weeks ago, right before something Sandy proceeded to ruin the US east coast :S
> 
> They sound bloody awesome. They intonate much shorter than the old set (not a problem with the Spector's loose bridge blocks), are staying in tune straight off the bat and sound awesome. I may need to increase the relief a tiny little bit to cut back on the buzz, but I'm super happy with em!.
> 
> Also working on stringing up the dulcimer. 46 strings is a bloody mission lol.



They got there from CircleK? um...I may be crazy but the gas station I work for is owned by the company "CircleK". No one told me they made bass strings! :O


----------



## Brill

$60 well spent.


----------



## Metal_Webb

caskettheclown said:


> They got there from CircleK? um...I may be crazy but the gas station I work for is owned by the company "CircleK". No one told me they made bass strings! :O



Totally different company


----------



## Genome

9999666666666699999999999996669999666666
9999666666666699999999999966669999666666
9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
9999999999666699999999999996669999999999
9999999999666699999999999996669999999999

Press Ctrl+F and type 99

(And then click highlight all if using Firefox)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Genome said:


> 9999666666666699999999999996669999666666
> 9999666666666699999999999966669999666666
> 9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
> 9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
> 9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
> 9999666666666699996666999966669999666666
> 9999999999666699999999999996669999999999
> 9999999999666699999999999996669999999999
> 
> Press Ctrl+F and type 99
> 
> (And then click highlight all if using Firefox)



This made me happy


----------



## BornToLooze

I had a good thanksgiving and got to shoot some guns with my brothers-in-laws, first time in a couple years I've gotten to shoot something. And I realized how much I missed the smell of gunpowder. (DISCLAIMER: I'm not a psychopath, just your average Texan right-wing nutjob.) Now for why I'm mad, he didn't have any bullets for the AK and only like 3 shotgun shells.


----------



## Xaios

I had a dream last night in which someone neg-repped me.

I'm happy to discover that it's not so.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm drunk, is there really a better reaason to be happy? 

edit: 550th postt.


----------



## Jake

Because this semester is almost over, and I also heard the first pre-pro tracks for the new I, The Breather album today and sweet jesus if any of you guys dug the older stuff get ready to lose your pants that's all i'll say. My boy chase has wrote some sick shit for it


----------



## Konfyouzd

NGD tomorrow.


----------



## Winspear

Just scored a very nice deal! Double NGD sometime soon


----------



## Blake1970

My roommate will be home Thursday which is good because there is no food in the apartment, been eating ramen all week.


----------



## Blake1970

1349


----------



## TristanTTN

I hit 10,000 YouTube views! 

Not really anything compared to everyone else.


----------



## Jake

There is a large amount of snow outside


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I have a job interview at UPS tomorrow.


----------



## Char2000

Job interview at Best Buy  only been applying for years...


----------



## Metal_Webb

Today is my Friday and I have pizza and cider


----------



## Jakke

Picking up an RG prestige for my father

*EDIT*






I can put up an NGD if that is desired, even though it is in fact not mine (it is however currently on indefinite loan until room has been made for it at my parents' house).


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Got the job at UPS.


----------



## Murmel

^
Don't throw packages.

Ont: Back/bicep day tomorrow, stoked as hell.


----------



## Church2224

I may have finally found some one...


----------



## Jake

Church2224 said:


> I may have finally found some one...


----------



## gunshow86de

I got my graduation application back from UH.............. and I'll be receiving my bachelor's in Logistics and Supply Chain Management!  Finally gonna walk that stage in 3 weeks!


----------



## Jakke

Snow everywhere


----------



## Jake

2 weeks left in this semester, if all goes as planned I will be leaving this town after 20 years to go live on my own far away from here for my remaining two years of college. The change of scenery is much needed also the girl I have been talking to lately lives there as well. Just gonna have to make it through the spring here...I got this.


----------



## Jakke

Yeah you do


----------



## Jake

Jakke said:


> Yeah you do


----------



## Bekanor

Worked from home today, loving far cry 3, going to see an exhibit on Alexander the great tomorrow followed by Churrasco dinner tomorrow night and then it's my birfday on Monday.


----------



## the fuhrer

Because I just scored an Ibanez RGA121 with the violin finish for 250 bucks!


----------



## Jake

the fuhrer said:


> Because I just scored an Ibanez RGA121 with the violin finish for 250 bucks!


 150 cheaper than I got mine! 













but


----------



## tm20

got a girls number today, maybe going out next week.


----------



## Don Vito

Moved into a new room.

Cozy as fuck. I've also got a new game and CD coming in today(Cradle of Filth - The Manticore and Other Horrors.)

Now only if my Burzum CD would get here.....


----------



## Jake

Because I have just...with this post...achieved the goal of 1000 posts on this forum!!


----------



## Cynic

Going on another date later today. :3


----------



## Konfyouzd

Church2224 said:


> I may have finally found some one...



Too early for me to say ditto but I'm hopeful.


----------



## daniel_95

I scored an ENGL screamer head for 700 and I'm picking it up on Monday. I also found a Marshall 1966A (2x12) cab for under 300 bucks. 

Also, I finished school yesterday and now I can focus on work and finishing my EP. 

Finally things are going my way


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had the most terrible sleep debt ever but the weekend saved me. Also, had some really nasty pain in my both shoulders yesterday and that seems to be gone too. Also, doesn't really have any school work to do just now so I can finally concentrate on writing songs for my band. 

Edit: And also could mention the dream I had. I was in this abandoned school and I found a music classroom and there was a J-custom Ibanez there and for some reason some dude was just bringing in three more even though the school was supposed to be abandoned. Kinda sad that it was just a dream but I never forget the feeling when I grabbed the guitars on my hands.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Going to a show tonight in Pittsburgh with my friends.


----------



## texshred777

Got to hanging out with my neighbor last night and drinking a few beers. This in itself is cool and was nice. Then he gave me something that replaced what was taken from me. Very nice.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3283262-post1478.html


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Happy with all of my gear, school is going great, (until finals, at least.) and my lady and I are happy as can be. : )


----------



## MFB

texshred777 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3283262-post1478.html



Fuckin. women.


----------



## texshred777

MFB said:


> Fuckin. women.


 
Yep.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I hitted on a couple of women today and the past few days. I fucking got a couple of # and made some new friends. Some of them I have been drooling over throughout my time in HS (I guess you call em crushes) when I wasn't very confident. 

Wow boosting up your confidence really does wonders. 

Got these in the mail





Heard some amazing news






BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Rumor: CARCASS Putting Finishing Touches On First Studio Album In 17 Years


----------



## spadz93

I feel like i should revisit this thread. Just played a show at Webster Hall in NYC. As you can probably imagine i'm ecstatic


----------



## Cynic

Yesterday I:

- Saw a shit ton of bands (including Volumes, Letlive, Veil of Maya, Every Time I Die)
- Got a girlfriend
- Ate Panda Express


So content.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Awesome date was awesome. Pretty girl was pretty (and smart to boot )


----------



## Bekanor

It's my birfday and as such I got to choose a special lunch for the office. 

We're having Mexican.


----------



## Jakke

Found an awesome mod for Medieval II: Total War, which I hope will work, and I have an exam tomorrow that I feel I will nail so bad..

The only problem is that the site it's hosted on is crappy, so I'm stuck with a download speed of 70kb/s


----------



## Brill

I'm no longer living in a Homeless Refuge!


----------



## Arsenal12

nothing springs to mind...


----------



## Fiction

Bekanor said:


> It's my birfday and as such I got to choose a special lunch for the office.
> 
> We're having Mexican.



Guzman?!?!

I've had that probably >10 times in the month its been open.


----------



## Jake

This weekend was fucking awesome. Plus one more week til all of my friends will be home from college for winter break  

many jam sessions and parties to be had over the next month


----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> Guzman?!?!
> 
> I've had that probably >10 times in the month its been open.



You better believe it buddy. I nommed like the heathen kings of old on a pork chipotle burrito.


----------



## Fiction

Fuck yeah! Happy birthday man!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Saw Steve Vai last night. Incredible. No-one plays guitar quite like that...

On the downside, I do now want to sell all of my gear.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ate one small piece of bread 9am today and haven't ate anything after that until now (5pm). Food has never tasted so good.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^First of all... Welcome back.

Now what guitar is that?

Oh... And I've just been a rather jolly indvidual lately... It's been a damn good couple of weeks... I also bough a lot of gear lately so that might be a significant force in this wave I'm riding... Who knows

EDIT: Oh I dunno... Maybe that guitar is "Joe's Acacia'"?


----------



## Murmel

Got finished early with homework today, so I've been playing guitar a lot tonight. Brought out some tunes I haven't played in a while, damn you start sucking at metal if you don't play it for a year


----------



## BucketheadRules

brutalwizard said:


> Back from my self imposed ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and joe's acacia was TOO neat.



Welcome back, wondered where you were! Everything alright?

That guitar is mighty nice, I'm a sucker for a green guitar...


----------



## Tang

Just got this in the mail:







It's awesome. Love the constant 2.8.


----------



## Jakke

Nailed the exam


----------



## Metal_Webb

Eluveitie have announced an Australian (Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne) tour in May!! Now I need to scrounge $160+ for the VIP meet and greet....


----------



## Church2224

Asked a girl out, she said yes.


----------



## Fiction

Congrats man, bout time some puss came your way!

Today I bought a pod coffee machine, a new knife, some baking trays and after 3 different music cd stores I got the new mestis EP + some Opeth.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Church2224 said:


> Asked a girl out, she said yes.


Proud of you man! 

I'm happy because cottage cheese with peaches is delicious. My house is warm, and i'm going to go lay in bed, talk to the girlfriend and listen to Cloudkicker.


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality

Life is a mystery. I do not believe we will ever have the answers. For some reason this makes me happy


----------



## Fat-Elf

It is so cold out there that even my trusty old Nokia's screen couldn't take it.


----------



## Jakke

Well, happy... I dunno.. But I just found out that Strandbergs are made in my city


*EDIT*
Also realizing that on this forum, I on occasion feel like Tomak and Bellgarde:


----------



## Varcolac

Because not even 2 days into a new job, the music department found out I was quite good at this "playing the bass" thing and recruited me to play in this Christmas concert thing. Piano-playing head of music just gave me a list of root notes and seemed shocked/awed/surprised/impressed when I asked him to specify what the hell type of chord he was playing on top of that. I know what to play under an E&#9837;ø, bitches! Some simple jazz-pop songs, nothing too taxing, but nice to exercise my musical muscles in completely unexpected contexts.


----------



## The Reverend

This is my 2,000th post. 

Suck on my large, impossibly black and incredibly yummy penis! 

On the real, though. I'm content, which is how every day is in my life. I'm actually in a position to think about what I want to buy myself for Christmas, and I'm stuck between some low-end monitors, an Ibanez RG8, or a Pod HD500. Oh yeah, and I have to get my dog a gift, and I'm always weirdly excited bringing things home for her.


----------



## MikeH

^ Too bad OT posts don't count. 

I'm two days into a new job, where I'm making more money than my last job, and I have free range to wood scraps, which include maple and walnut.

Oh, and NGD tonight...


----------



## MFB

OT posts most definitely count or else I wouldn't be at shy of 7K


----------



## Jake

MFB said:


> OT posts most definitely count or else I wouldn't be at shy of 7K


Yeah they definitely count haha 

on topic though, because I have no classes tomorrow, even though I will be spending most of the day doing a project its still a day off


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Happy because I just discovered Glass Cloud. Yum.


----------



## The Reverend

I wouldn't have 2002 if they didn't.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm on the guest list for Born Of Osiris in two weeks.


----------



## Jake

JosephAOI said:


> I'm on the guest list for Born Of Osiris in two weeks.




I might be on the guest list for I, The Breather on Friday because im friends with the guitarists, probably wont be though because the venue is notoriously run by cunts who hate guest lists. But hey might still be.


----------



## Church2224

NAMM 2013 is beginning to sound awesome


----------



## Dooky

The Reverend said:


> This is my 2,000th post.
> 
> *Suck on my large, impossibly black and incredibly yummy penis!*



2000th post and you decide to include this gem ... So uncouth


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's Independence Day here today so no school today and tomorrow. Of course I'm also happy for the fact that I can live in a free country.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## Fiction

Tim and his memes.


----------



## Jakke

Realizing how hilariously teenage angsty Numb by Linking Park is


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Realizing how hilariously teenage angsty Numb by Linking Park is



Still like the best song ever.


----------



## Webmaestro

I'm happy right now because, after a long wait and much back-and-forth correspondence, my Edge Pro 7 piezo installation is done!

Hope to have the guitar back this week


----------



## Bekanor

Picked up a 5.1 system last night and I have today off work to play with it.


----------



## MikeH

MFB said:


> OT posts most definitely count or else I wouldn't be at shy of 7K



My mistake. I thought they didn't. Maybe I was thinking of rep....


----------



## Don Vito

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/220176-random-act-kindness-thread.html


----------



## Jake

My friend Chase from I, The Breather is playing my RGA321 for their show today because it's a badass metal machine, also guest list confirmed.

but if he scratches/dents it I'm gonna have to go to the why are you mad thread.


also most likely getting a new edge pro for my s prestige


----------



## Cynic

I can now check "getting a blowjob" off of my list. :3


----------



## Jake

Cynic said:


> I can now check "getting a blowjob" off of my list. :3


----------



## Mprinsje

Sitting in a train, snow outside, listening immortal.

Very grim and frostbitten-y


----------



## Fat-Elf

Stayed up till 5am last night to write down some ideas for my new song. Totally worth it. 

Edit: My friend just gifted me Dota 2!


----------



## Fiction

On holidays until next feb/march, which means 40 hour work weeks, which means disposable income, which means guitars!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Just got an awesome new ESP, my gf is working a really physical job and is ripped, and I've almost completed my first tier of EMT training(at the top of my class, boo-ya!)

Also, I just drank a goblet of Absinthe/Nyquil mix. That might be a contributing factor. 

So aye, stuff is going pretty good.


----------



## Murmel

Gonna play some Worms with a couple of buddies later, shit's a blast.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just finished my last final for this semester. Based on what grades my teachers have told me, I have nothing but As and Bs this semester. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Jake

I saw some awesome bands and good friends last night who I haven't seen in awhile


----------



## Jake

I'm also starting a series of mods on my telecaster to make it a metal machine in the next few weeks. 

forgot about this earlier haha


----------



## Bekanor

The 2 pairs of Jordans I bought from the states might be arriving tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## BucketheadRules

My sole concession to Christmas decoration has come out - a black, unadorned miniature tree which is at once festive and metal as fvck.

And I finally got a photo that shows off not only the tree as it sits on top of my amp, but also just how green my Jackson is:


----------



## JosephAOI

Sex is fun.


----------



## Brill

Im playing a cello. Its fucking awesome


----------



## Metal_Webb

Passed everything this semester for uni, so just one more year to go then I'm free of the fucking place!


----------



## J7string

I'm learning The Obsidian Conspiracy, by Nevermore, and doing some music writing. Life is good.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Because this is my 1000th post


----------



## sawtoothscream

After installing my swamp thang in my 6505+ 112 its getting awesome tone and im building a pedal board. My writing is coming along good as well and moving alot faster then i thought it would, found a second guitarist so I can actually write the music the way i hear it instead of dumbing it down for one guitar. Music and gear wise im pretty happy with right now.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

had a fun day at work, and was in a silly mood and drew this:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

it's Jay-z, as a Crayfish. Obviously.


----------



## timbucktu123

ordering a skerversen raptor within the next few day


----------



## texshred777

Not happy I'm the only one who cares about a clean and tidy house..but got some Andy Timmons playing so it's all good.


----------



## The Reverend

I was happy today until I realized that I have a staph infection. I should've known better than to get so much work done on my sleeve in such a short time. Here's hoping that it doesn't develop into a serious case. 

Fucking hell. 

On the bright side, I'm looking forward to treating myself and my family for Christmas.


----------



## CrownofWorms

My 10 year old sister is now into Korn and Periphery and a little bit of COB


----------



## AxeHappy

Quickest Doctor's visit ever today! It was so quick the parking machine didn't even charge me any money. 

AND my Doctor wants to just keep giving my free samples of my medication instead of writing a prescription and making me pay for it. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Don Vito

I have the 2nd top comment on a front page Youtube video, and it's stayed there for an hour. 
Not sure why this makes me so happy, but fook it.


----------



## texshred777

Had a great day. Rode out with dad on patrol today, we had time to really talk which was nice. We're planning on doing a tactical shooting course together, and the range near his ranch is installing shoot houses for doing that kind of work. Nice.

He mentioned he hadn't done that kind of training since his days in the Corps, I'm glad he's looking forward to it.

My dads a badass, in a shit hits the fan scenario, I'd want him before anyone else watching my back. No, I'm not a prepper or anything but he did a good job teaching me survival and other techniques just in case.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Teacher was sick so one of the classes was cancelled. 



kennedyblake said:


> I have the 2nd top comment on a front page Youtube video, and it's stayed there for an hour.
> Not sure why this makes me so happy, but fook it.



Haha, Youtube top-comments are the most fun I have. I even take it as far as screen capping every one of them.


----------



## AxeHappy

I tried looking up a song on youtube (Moonrise by Seth Austen) and there is still no official videos so I looked through some of the covers. 

And in one of the comments somebody mentioned me as a guitar teacher. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Haha, Youtube top-comments are the most fun I have. I even take it as far as screen capping every one of them.


Well, the comment is at the top now, although the video is no longer on the front page. I'm thinking about screen capping it because it probably won't happen again


----------



## Genome

I remember when I got 200 thumbs up on a comment on a Mass Effect video, it was the top comment for ages, then it disappeared and was replaced by some new comment. It still existed, and the new one had less, but it was demoted for some reason.


----------



## Kidneythief

Passed my ITIL Foundation Exam with 80%


----------



## Jakke

Top comment on a Pearl Jam video, all these feels... I want to thank the academy, my family, J-dog (you know who you are), there's just too many to rattle off right now...

*Whimper*

Wow, these things are heavy.


----------



## Jakke

Saw this comment on a Silence of the Lambs video on youtube:
"I found out the hard way that you don't say "it rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again" while applying lotion to your infant son&#65279; and within earshot of your wife."


----------



## Varcolac

I am ecstatically, jumping-off-the-walls happy because I found out this morning at work that I have been accepted unconditionally onto a teacher training course for September next year. On a scale of one to really fucking happy, I'm trans-Ziltoidian. YEES, YOUR FINEST CUP OF COFFEE. 

Also for the next eight months I'm working with special needs kids so I get to experience the whole curriculum from the point of view of the most difficult students, giving me EPIC BONUS EXPERIENCE for September.

So I'm celebrating with an 18" pizza and a good bottle of wine. Merry happy!


----------



## Murdstone

I'll be having a NSD soon. It's arrived, but it's all the way back home...


----------



## Bekanor

After spending 13 hours yesterday doing server migration, I have the day off today meaning I am now officially on holidays.


----------



## metal_sam14

It is my 21st today! and although I have to work and get my car serviced, I have a brand new Kemper Profiling amp and I am getting taken out to dinner with the family/in laws


----------



## Darkened

I am happy because I can sleep today as long as I want


----------



## texshred777

New Gun Day...thread with pics coming tonight.


----------



## PettyThief

Got my wisdom teeth out so I am on medication  it makes me sleepy and loopy


----------



## Luke Acacia

Because my ban is finally over!
Over the last month work has felt so much longer.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had a retake exam and it had exactly the same questions as the first one. Relieved as fuck right now as my whole graduation depended on this course. God, I could kill for a beer right now. 

Edit: So good beer...


----------



## tm20

seeing Parkway Drive tonight, in the mean time i've just been playing some of their songs  1 2 3 DELIVER ME~!!!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

GTA San Andreas is FINALLY on the Playstation store. Only took forever.


----------



## PettyThief

The hobbit was awesome... and I'm still doped on painkillers.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

The Hobbit was really good. ^ Very long movie too, and I am excited for the next two installments. I'm happy because my semester is over after finals this coming week.


----------



## ilyti

Because I saw Wintersun last night and it was amazing.


----------



## PettyThief

ilyti said:


> Because I saw Wintersun last night and it was amazing.



Yeah, Wintersun was by far the best metal band I've ever seen live. I've been to over 60 metal shows too.


----------



## Bekanor

I think I have a trade worked out for my Mark V. It'd make me pretty happy to trade one unicorn for another...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Gave my girlfriend birthday sex today.


----------



## The Norsemen

levijaymz said:


> Gave my girlfriend birthday sex today.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

The Norsemen said:


>


----------



## BlackMastodon

Picking up my girlfriend from the airport today.  She's home for 3 weeks for Xmas break and I'm really excited to see her again.


----------



## Darkened

I had a great time yesterday/today night playing laser tag with my friends. And I had best kill ratio, 3.5


----------



## Murmel

Because I have glögg.


----------



## Jakke

I have thought about making some from scratch.... I have some white wine laying around that I'm not doing much with..


----------



## timbucktu123

hvae band practice later had a great weekend

and oh seeing how immature my ex is when she rants about me on tumblr- yeah that made me chuckle a bit


----------



## Pooluke41

Murmel said:


> Because I have glögg.



That sounds like a Swedish STD.


----------



## Jakke

Close, it's actually glögg that killed Alexander Litvinenko.


----------



## Pooluke41

You're making mulled wine sound like an STD.

I bet this is what it's like to tell your girlfriend: 

"My darling, I have something terrible to tell you..."

"What? Bork Bork Bork."

"I have..... I... I have glogg.."

"What no! Oh god. I'll have to go and get tested."

"I... I know it's hard for you... but it's harder for me... I gave it to you.."

"You.... dick... how long have you known?"

"About a week..."

"And you didn't tell me?"

Then she beats your skull in with a lamp..





Glogg, not even once.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> Because I have glögg.



Well, I have glögi.


----------



## xFallen

I'm happy because I got to sleep in today ;D


----------



## Cynic

levijaymz said:


> Gave my girlfriend birthday sex today.



As did I.

connection-five homie!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Cynic said:


> As did I.
> 
> connection-five homie!


----------



## Darkened

Getting new amp in 2 days \m/


----------



## skeels

I'm happy because I can get on sso again! 

what the hell happened there?


----------



## Fiction

That was the hardest 12 hours of my life


----------



## Konfyouzd

Another date with the pretty lady and she insists that I let HER pay next time... I'll try...


----------



## Fat-Elf

A documentary about Fender Stratocaster and progressive are about to start from tv in couple of minutes. Today, I also heard that there will be no school on Friday. At least I don't have to rot in school during the apocalypse.


----------



## Jake

One final down, five to go...


----------



## OhMyGoliath

My dog Maya. She is the best dog I have ever had.


----------



## Don Vito

aw...


----------



## blaaargh

Had a great gig on Saturday, and the dude that booked us wants us to go on tour with his band in the summer. 
Also, Baroness &#8211; Official Website » A Message From John / Stretchmarker Video this video made me tear up a little. So glad they're on the way to recovery


----------



## BlackMastodon

I have an amazing girlfriend and we really get each other. Really hoping this lasts a long time.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

BlackMastodon said:


> I have an amazing girlfriend and we really get each other. Really hoping this lasts a long time.



Very awesome feeling, dude. I would have to say the same for me, and that is why I am happy.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Fiction said:


> That was the hardest 12 hours of my life



That Viagra.


----------



## Jake

3 finals down, 3 to go.


----------



## Darkened

I have sold a lot of things lately so my money problems are gone for a moment


----------



## MontaraMike

Just bought my first 7 string


----------



## Bekanor

All is going well to go and pick up my 513 on Friday. ^_^


----------



## Ralyks

Got accepted to University at Buffalo for my Masters in Music Education. Moving to a whole new area.


----------



## Murmel

The jeans I ordered online fit fucking perfect. Time to break these mofo's in the coming months.


----------



## hairychris

Just eaten a pizza with garlic bread, now sat on my sofa with a cup of tea as I finished work for the year yesterday.

Off to the pub a bit later for bit of a piss-up.

Epic day is epic.


----------



## Jake

On pace for a 3.0 this semester. Could be better but i'm proud of it. A little less partying and I could have a 4.0


----------



## Metal_Webb

Because day off tomorrow and this video


----------



## Faine

My repaired interface just came in the mail today. Finally! took almost two weeks. Just finished playing guitar for 4 hours straight. phew.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I was a good boy today and came to school even though I had zero interest in it and now I'm posting from here for the first time because I don't have a class right now. Shittiest class of the day behind and now I have just some music left.


----------



## Bekanor

Metal_Webb said:


> Because day off tomorrow and this video




That guy sounds like Wilford Brimley in Hard Target.


----------



## BucketheadRules

My band finally has a fucking name


----------



## Konfyouzd

Metal_Webb said:


> That Viagra.


 
I love that this is the first post on this page. I came in to write about something else, but now this is the reason I'm happy.


----------



## gunshow86de

Final grades came in. 3.77 for the semester, I'm officially finished as an undergrad. 

Graduation ceremony is tomorrow!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Congratulations man!


----------



## Jake

First band practice since May since school was in the way. Went pretty much flawlessly.


----------



## zero_end

Big titties!!! They're lots of fun!


----------



## Bekanor

zero_end said:


> Big titties!!! They're lots of fun!



*Looks at avatar*

Some are just not worth the awful downsides though...


----------



## tm20

1. got a hot Brazilian's number yesterday. I'm getting better at this 
2. got a job interview on sunday 
3. decided to start playing Sim Tower again a few days ago. my tower is actually making money


----------



## Electric Wizard

I finally finished my last paper, and along with it my first semester of grad school. I'm incredibly burned out and looking forward to dicking around during the next month.


----------



## JP Universe

I'm on holidays till the 07/01/2012


----------



## Fat-Elf

Today was a good day. I went to see Hobbit and it was beyond epic. Finally bought Linkin Park's Hybrid Theory and it cost less than the price tag said, also bought some picks and restringed my guitar. Also bought some Martini and I'm about to get drunk. 

And of course the apocalypse haven't yet started.


----------



## SirMyghin

Because I am home from work. That always owns, first time I am home in December this year.


----------



## PettyThief

Got back from x-mas shopping. Got my mom some cool stuff.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just ate the most delicious sandwich ever.


----------



## Murdstone

Because of this... 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...221915-nsd-20-string-content.html#post3325957


----------



## The Reverend

Well, my dog was run over yesterday. She was quite literally my best friend, snuggle buddy, and exercise partner. On the whole, I am not okay.

I did buy myself a POD HD500 today, and for a bit after I plugged everything in I was legitimately happy.


----------



## gunshow86de

Just obliterated my opponent in my Fantasy league championship and pocketed a cool $600.


----------



## Arsenal12

I have my 5yr old son for Christmas


----------



## AxeHappy

I got to see my new niece (3 weeks old) for the first time yesterday! And play with my 1 year-old niece a bunch today!!

And I got to see some old friends that I haven't seen in many a years today as well!


----------



## Jake

It's snowing pretty hard with no signs of stopping. Havent had a white christmas for like 6 years


----------



## Adrian-XI

Aftermath 7 set for Xmas, yay!


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Trolling a friend on FB, also Its christmas here and my GF enjoyed her present I got her. Looking forward to tonight


----------



## Brill

Fat-Elf said:


> Just ate the most delicious sandwich ever.



I'm happy because FatElf's Icon is awesome!


----------



## TristanTTN

Got a new computer chair that doesn't have arms!

Now I can play guitar with less interference.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I got to play my uncle's Taylor today. Great instrument.


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> I'm happy because FatElf's Icon is awesome!


Agreed. Very Kowai and Genki.

I'm happy because I found a WITTR album at Best Buy. I didn't buy it because I don't really care for them, but it still blows my mind.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hah, thanks guys!  Already changed it though because Christmas.


----------



## Fiction

New pillows for Christmas, feels like my head is being made love to by a sweet lullaby.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Amazon brought my order of Ne Obliviscaris' Portal of I yesterday; 'tis a merry Christmas indeed.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just ate a small salmon and a huge as lemon raw all alone. Best hangover food ever.


----------



## tacotiklah

Took me traveling to a few stores, but I managed to take my receipt and broken black ops II disc in and got it exchanged for a brand new one. So I'm back to wasting all of my time on this damn game again. 



Fiction said:


> New pillows for Christmas, feels like my head is being made love to by a sweet lullaby.




How'd you know my nickname was lullaby?


----------



## PettyThief

Because, why shouldn't I be?


----------



## Metal_Webb

Decided to dedicate some time towards playing the tin whistles again; learning songs from the N64 era Legend of Zelda games 

On the same note, found out that the Gerudo Valley theme was in the key of A. Means I'll *have* to buy a new whistle to play it properly. Only thing with tin whistles is that once you get below a Bb the price rises exponentially (most are a soprano D). One of these days I'll be able to justify spending the $120 on a decent low D.


----------



## Brill

Star trek and plungered black coffee 
Tonights a good night.


----------



## Demiurge

Still on vacation, so I was able to enjoy the holiday with work as the furthest thing from my mind.
Just ordered a Carvin DC600, mostly underwritten by all the overtime at the above-mentioned work.
Snowing/sleeting/grossing outside, so there is no good reason to go outside or do anything other than play guitar.


----------



## flexkill

Just got back from "ban land" Have no idea what I did wrong lol. I have never been banned from a forum ever....weird.

Anyway, happy to be back.


----------



## Jake

Because alcohol and drugs and friends and Christmas break <3


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

2nd rep bar


----------



## Murmel

Because I went for a fika with one of my good friends. I also met some people on town I haven't talked to in a long time while waiting for her.
The Walking Dead is so fucking good.
I finally found a nice, brown jeans belt, been looking forever.
Bought new underwear.
Found a red oxford shirt to try on to see if the colour looks decent on me, and it does.


----------



## Don Vito

Gothic Headhunter said:


> 2nd rep bar


 

I'm happy because I'm going to the beach for new years!


----------



## Metal_Webb

flexkill said:


> Just got back from "ban land" Have no idea what I did wrong lol. I have never been banned from a forum ever....weird.
> 
> Anyway, happy to be back.



That lasted long


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bc I was broke as fuck last night and she paid for dinner...


----------



## texshred777

Because I traded my Xbox w/ defective DVD drive in for a new Xbox(bundled wth Forza 4 and Skyrim) for $100 out of pocket. Did have to get a data transfer cable for $20( which was a pain to find.). 

Downloading Skyrim right now.


----------



## Fiction

Just finished a hectic frustrating shift at work, to come outside to a perfect breeze set for a nice walk home with the company of Joshua Redman's 'Freedom in the groove'.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Just got home from the karnivool gig, so tight as per usual. Got the set list too, that makes 3 in a row


----------



## Jake

Snowboarded in the mountains all day yesterday, came home, met up with awesome girl at party I haven't seen in awhile, caught up for about 4 hours, went home with her, woke up, snow everywhere outside...good ass day


----------



## Murmel

^
So long story short, you got laid.


----------



## Jake

Murmel said:


> ^
> So long story short, you got laid.


unfortunately did not get laid, but that's okay 

teaching her how to snowboard this week though


----------



## Jake

brutalwizard said:


> Fixed


----------



## Valserp

Played a gig in a full club yesterday.(140 people - might be breadcrums for most of the guys here, but it's awesome for me  )
I've been working more and not playing any pc games(read: wasting time and feeling like a useless turd for it) for the past month.
My job is tightly related to music and I don't even have the proper education.
I own 2 guitars that I find very special and I still love playing them.
I play in 3 bands, managing to be productive.
I am planning to buy a Fender Blacktop Tele and an Epiphone Robb Flynn this year and the thought of it makes me warm and fuzzy on the inside.
I have started singing more and am getting better at it day by day.
My interests towards production, mixing and mastering are starting to warm up again.
Writing this list makes me feel good, because I am pretty harsh towards myself and now, by reading it, it seems that I may have something going


----------



## Arsenal12

An insanely hot 22yr old girl hit me up on fb today.. we chatted most of the day. I had msged her on fb weeks ago seeing if she wanted to get a drink sometime and she was like yea that'd be cool but nothing came of it. I just want to FIND OUT. Damn this girl is hot.


----------



## Kidneythief

Posted some clips of my solo idea for that Keith Merrow competition, and people are actually giving me thumbs up for it. And it is not wankage, not Loomis styled shredage like I see from a lot of people in the competition.

Good to get positive responses for something you do for fun 
(And I'll be entering as soon as I can get a camera )

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say bad/negative things about shredders, or shredding, it's just not my thing, and I'm not that kind of a player


----------



## texshred777

Because I'm chilling out in the country, slightly..elevated a little drunk and watching Dexter season 7. This is just what I ended. 

Oh, and I'm surfing around SSO. Great night. If only my iPad worked in chat it'd be perfect.


----------



## Fiction

It's 8am and going to bed after hosting a new years party, while I'm laying in my air-conditioned bed room a lovely young lady is cleaning up the house while I snooze and sevenstring 

Also super grateful about having ~70 people, and only minor breakage and no huge problems bar one small relationship tiff.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's 5 minutes this year (2013) and I'm on 7-string.org. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! KEEP ON ROCKING!!


----------



## Metal_Webb

Saw in 2013 with the company of a charming lady who has given me an IOU for "fucking me out of my brain". Then spent the day with friends at the beach.

FeelsGoodMan


----------



## Arsenal12

Because I decided that in 2013 and forward I'm not going to let my horrible excuse for a human being ex wife get to me


----------



## Kiwimetal101

texshred777 said:


> Oh, and I'm surfing around SSO. Great night. If only my iPad worked in chat it'd be perfect.



^ THIS! I find it really annoying man..

First day of the new year I got a promotion with a pay rise 

2013 off to a good start so far!


----------



## Brill

My collection is finally complete! Soon i will use it to take over the world!
(btw its all the season)


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm happy because I'm well rested


----------



## AxeHappy

Re-assembled my 5150 and it's all pretty looking and fitting properly now! 

Also, acquiring the rest of the tools I need to finish off a RG7620 re-finishing/veneering project.


----------



## JosephAOI

Just wrote a whole 5 minute song in one sitting and it's awesome. This also puts my album at 12 songs and 30 seconds shy of an hour long.


----------



## PettyThief

Bought stuff at my home-brew store to start making mead.


----------



## MetalBuddah

I didn't fail my accounting exam


----------



## Don Vito

I had a dream that I was in a video game. It was like a mix between Half Life 2, and Far Cry 3. It was one of those dreams where you are self aware that you are in the dream, so I actually felt like I was.... IN THE DREAM.


----------



## Jake

I got my action replay for my gamecube to fuck with old games. And I accomplished my good deed for the day by giving my friend a free snowboard that I no longer had use for. Feels good man.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Passed the driving license test.


----------



## Brill

2 hour walk.. Havent slept for 40 hours, had 10 cups of coffee.


----------



## Mprinsje

just got the Bullhead record by Melvins.

Bandpractice tomorrow, excited for that, got some new songs to work on, everything is coming together and we're gonna plan recording a first demo and doing our first lives!


----------



## Varcolac

Passed the "QTS Skills Tests" on my first attempt, proving to the government that after living in the UK for most of my life and studying to postgraduate level at one of London's finest universities, I can both read,write and add up. Reading, 'riting and 'rithmetic.

Anyway, as of about twenty minutes ago there are no more barriers between me and my teacher training. That calls for a beer.


----------



## Jakke

Well, lookee here what the postman left at my door:




It's the Devin Townsend Project collector's set with Ki, Addicted, Deconstruction and Ghost:





It all came with a book of photos:




(Apologies for the awkward photo)

And four discs of bonus content, titled "Stuff That Was Almost Stuff", "Stuff That Was Stuff Before It Was Finished Stuff", "Stuff For Your Eyes", and "Stuff For The Holes In Your Head (Except Your Mouth):









As I hope you can see here, the bonus discs are also inscribed with Devin's doodling.


Devin Townsend truly is the king of the noble and proud Baldpeople


----------



## tacotiklah

brutalwizard said:


> You guys all get me super pumped, I am glad to be here.
> 
> This guy made my christmas
> Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Razzy



Yeah Razzy makes my day from time to time because he's awesome like that.


----------



## danger5oh

It's my birthday. Yay!


----------



## Kidneythief

Finally got my certificate delivered 
Comes with a cool pin(?) or whatever it is called (really don't know what it is in english), so from now on I'll be wearing it to work, just to piss-off people, and make them look at me like I'm a weirdo


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Jakke

The new Family Guy episode "Friends Without benefits" is great


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally got my new strings in. Fuck yeah GHS Boomers.


----------



## Don Vito

Scored a BOSS HM-2 today. 

Sounds like canned bees covered in sludge on hot asphalt. PERFECT


----------



## Bekanor

Saturday is shaping up to be a double new guitar day. 

I'll be driving down to Sydney in the morning and picking up this:






Then off to Stu Marshall's place for this:






Then presumably miles out of my way for this:






Then home to this:


----------



## Fiction

Re-reading last nights drunk posts.. Comical.

Good old Tequila shots.


----------



## Jakke

One of my Facebook friends is a truther, much hilarity is sure to follow


*EDIT* Also made my first batch ever of mayonnaise, turned out great!


----------



## Fiction

Finally writing again! far from my original style, but it's something.. Very Steven Wilson-y, seeing as it's all I listen to lately.

With glockenspiel and piano and many a delay.


----------



## AxeHappy

The last of my veneering supplies/tools/stains/dyes showed up today!!! Way earlier than I was expecting. 

Just need to get some solvent for the stains/dyes and I will be ready to finish that guitar off!


----------



## Murmel

Got my new Clarks today. Woop woop.


----------



## caskettheclown

Been sick for the past few days, tomorrow the girlfriend is coming over and she says "I'll be your nurse and take care of you baby  "

So you know what that means. NO GETTING UP FOR FOOD! 


Since i'm sick i've had to call in sick to work (Only once) so i've been able to spend some much needed time relaxing and goofing off (Watching TV, ss.org and MTG).


----------



## Murmel

'Cause I ate the most perfect porkchop ever coupled with an amazing risotto.

My sister and I might not get along, but fuck can she cook.


----------



## Jakke

Is arguing with a pretentious (and stupid) western buddhist, happy times


----------



## AxeHappy

I get to fully suit up and go to an art gallery opening tonight with a girl I rather fancy.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I messed around with my synth for like 5 hours with no results except now I can use it with absolutely no latence at all.


----------



## Murmel

Had a girl ask me to go to the graduation ball, I haven't decided whether I'm even going or not. But nice to have someone ask you.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hey, if she's cute there's no harm in going. Be social.


----------



## Murmel

She's cute and nice, it's not that that's the problem. The problem is that a suit costs money. And because I'm skinny, tall, but still athletic and have wide shoulders, finding one that fits properly ain't easy.
I can't buy one now either and save it for summer, I'm not gonna have the same measurements in a few months because of eating like a motherfucker and training.

I'm not going if I don't have a suit that fits as it should. Few things do I hate more than shitty fitting suits.

Edit: I should also add that having properly fitted clothes will make us both look so much better than the majority


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ah, yeah that could be a problem. Hope it works out for you man.


----------



## Fiction

Hire a suit?


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## idunno

I pooped a lot. Also my GF sent me an "im sorry" text after I reprimanded her over the phone for being stupid. I WIN.


----------



## Murmel

Fiction said:


> Hire a suit?


Obviously this is the most reasonable option, but I can only hire it for like a week, and if they happen to not have one that fits I'm fucked.

When I say fit, I really mean fit. There is nothing more handsome than a man in a PROPER suit. But I'm a bitch about fits in all types of clothing.


----------



## jonajon91

Just bought me a marlaoux six string bass and both of the guitarists in my band are about to buy ERG's from Agile. I have finally convinced my drummer that 4/4 is not the only time signature as well!


----------



## Brill

deadman wonderland.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I can see the sun for the first time since like 3-4 months.


----------



## leandroab

I had sex.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Im "fully" promoted now if that makes sense, people have to actually listen to me..


----------



## AxeHappy

Is that your actual shirt? 

Because if so, that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Watty

My custom will be here Monday after a 4 month wait...


----------



## Kiwimetal101

AxeHappy said:


> Is that your actual shirt?
> 
> Because if so, that's fucking awesome.



Yea it is man, it's badass


----------



## AxeHappy

That is simply fan-fucking-tastic!


My parents are coming to visit me for an early birthday present! 27 on Tuesday!


----------



## Brill

having copious amounts of coffee at 1 in the morning makes my day.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been having a gloomy Monday today but a nice cup of tea and good music makes it a little better.


----------



## ZXIIIT

My Black Metal band, Morphesia, has been getting a lot of support and is finally doing a debut show.

And this (see my happy face?)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I think I composed my best song ever, and it was all inspired by a new lower gain patch on my pod.


----------



## Pav

Finally, only one stereo delay pedal away from finishing my board. Only took three years.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bc I finally got these goddamn custom Blackouts installed and they sound HEAVENLY.


----------



## AxeHappy

Trip to the hospital, for meds, was so quick that I didn't even get charged by the automated parking system.

Good start to the birthday so far.


----------



## Jakke

Life feels pretty good despite being stressed as hell


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sausages, potato salad and Coke. Sauna nights.


----------



## AxeHappy

I got my hair cut for the first time in 1.45 relationships.


----------



## jwade

Got my big-ass year-end bonus today finally, and a record I didn't think I'd be able to order anymore should be here by next week.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I usually feel like shit when it comes to music but today I feel like a professional. First of all, we played some Metallica One in school today. I spent like 20 minutes yesterday trying to learn the solo. Well I played the solo and the face of our teacher was priceless when I told how fast I learned it. 

Then we played some Whitesnake and I had to totally improvise a solo and the teacher thought I knew the song because the solo was apparently so fitting.

After that my bandmate said I need to write a new song for our band so I took one old riff of mine and built some stuff around it in couple of hours and he ended up loving it. 

Feels good to impress people with something that doesn't feel so special or difficult for me.


----------



## Belleal

Fret hand fingers hurt and my brain is tryin' ta figure out why I picked the damn thing up again


----------



## Jakke

One of my favourite podcasters is now my friend on Facebook


----------



## Fat-Elf

I feel fantastic today. No school so I could sleep until I naturally woke up, then I took a 20km trip with my bike in sunshine with no clouds in sight. After that I did some cleaning around the house and had a cup of tea. Later today I finally have my actual driving test so there's a chance that this evening I might be able to drive a car and I'm pretty confident about myself right now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I GOT DRIVING LICENSE!


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I GOT DRIVING LICENSE!


In other news, Fat-Elf has crashed into a preschool full of small woodland creatures.

Shame on him.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> In other news, Fat-Elf has crashed into a preschool full of small woodland creatures.
> 
> Shame on him.



wut?


----------



## Don Vito

You crashed into a preschool full of small woodland creatures. It was all over the news.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm holding a guitar.


----------



## tacotiklah

I gotta write a badass riff for friend today since it's his birthday, and that's what he requested from me. 
So suggestions for what to write? I know he digs prog and melodic metal.


Oh, and cinnamon raisin bagels make me happy.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> You crashed into a preschool full of small woodland creatures. It was all over the news.



Brool story co.


----------



## Jakke

Starting to see the end of my linguistics essay, and it has been really stressful... It should also have been turned in a couple of days ago*

*But to be fair, I did ask for permission.


----------



## sahaal

New puppy day incoming!!


----------



## Murmel

Added 11lbs, or 5 kg, to my squat today. Sometimes you just gotta go for it in order to get dem gainz.


----------



## kazzie

because of THIS!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Thank god there were some sour cream left in the fridge (even though it have expired two days ago) so I didn't have to go to the convenience store just for it.


----------



## ZEBOV

I just ate taco soup. It's ammunition to fart. I'll be farting around people as much as possible today.


----------



## Don Vito

Possible NGD today


----------



## Brill

Got $400 out of the blue today..
Bought my new headphones, and got a good deal on a bass


----------



## metal_sam14

Bought myself a new (used) car! Just waiting on loan settlement so that I can go pick it up.

Pictures will be in the car thread.


----------



## MetalBuddah

The Ravens got into the Superbowl and Tom Brady acted like a 5-year-old on national television. Doesn't get much better than this.

Also!!! New puppy entered the family


----------



## Metal_Webb

Had a weekend off of work. Saturday night didn't quite go as planned (read: slept on a couch rather than with someone totally didn't even stuff up, which is what makes it weird), so I bought a Pod HD500 off of my best mate.

Yep. That provided a pick me up.


----------



## AxeHappy

Just finished applying veneer soften to my quilted sapele! It's between wood and weights flattening now! Of to prep sand!


----------



## Don Vito

New room+new guitar


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> New room+new guitar



NRD thread where!? 

Edit: I know it's very rude to be happy about someone else's not-well-being but my geography teacher will be still sick tomorrow so that means one extra hour of sleep. 
Edit2: Music class also cancelled, that means I get to sleep till 14:10 when the only remaining class begins.


----------



## sawtoothscream

my recording gear will be here on wed and I dont have work until friday!!!! So pumped to set stuff up and start messing around.


----------



## texshred777

Best friend wants to set me up with her friend. So I have a date coming up. Not totally blind, I'd met this friend about 18 months ago(but was "happily" married and my radar wasn't on), I remember she was cute and also a geek(very good thing) but little else.

Also, it's been nice the last couple days having some me time. I haven't had to be anywhere at any time and have had more freedom than I can remember in quite some time.


----------



## squid-boy

My colon is very productive and clean.


----------



## skeels

I see what you did, squiddy.






That didn't come out right.


----------



## Brill

Im $3000 richer.
And getting a axe-fx2.


----------



## AxeHappy

Gin. 

Gin and the cakes that are leftover from my birthday party on Saturday. Because very few people showed up. Because nobody loves me.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Because this:


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I'm happy right now because my son is almost fully recovered from the myocardial infarction he had one week after birth, and as of today he no longer needs a tube through the nose for feeding


----------



## Fat-Elf

Liquorice ice cream in the middle of the winter.


----------



## Don Vito

New Bodom album sounds promising.


----------



## Blake1970

Picked up my new Glock this morning


----------



## Murmel

I applied for 4 jobs today, granted 3 of them were at the same place but still 
Hopefully I'll get some more out soon too.


----------



## yellow

Im happy cuz I just got an Ibanez RG ART, 1 of 24 in the entire world and ive been waiting 15 years to get it. Just bought it a few hours ago!


----------



## sahaal

free 1977 F150 is always nice


----------



## Brill

Because i have an uncontrolable urge to eat baked beans... Im on my 40th can atm...


----------



## tacotiklah

Loxodrome said:


> Because i have an uncontrolable urge to eat baked beans... Im on my 40th can atm...



Meanwhile, your dorm looks like the showers at Auschwitz...


----------



## SAWitall

today, i got new ecigarette equipment in the mail. they gave me two batteries for the price of one! 20 dollar value FREE. stoked on that.


----------



## decypher

Because I became a Canadian Citizen today, after living here for almost 8 years. And it was more emotional to me than I would have thought (I am more the "patriotism = BS" type  ).


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Devin Townsend's music makes my life better


----------



## Brill

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Devin Townsend's music makes my life better


----------



## Swyse

A picture is worth 1000 words.


----------



## MFB

Must. Not. Try and buy.


----------



## AxeHappy

My depression has taken a break for a dayish now and I'm all bright and cheery! Yay!

Also, the veneering project is going well. It's my first time and, me being me, I decided to go with a really hard project. Veneered the sides of the guitar and headstock! 

Just have the face of body and headstock to do now! And then touch ups and staining and clear coating and whatnot! Haha.


----------



## Pooluke41

It's my birthday and I'm eating haribos.

fuck yes.


----------



## tacotiklah

Despite it raining heavily here, I have managed to not crash my car in this weather. Those tires I bought are really paying off.


----------



## Swyse

AxeHappy said:


> My depression has taken a break for a dayish now and I'm all bright and cheery! Yay!
> 
> Also, the veneering project is going well. It's my first time and, me being me, I decided to go with a really hard project. Veneered the sides of the guitar and headstock!
> 
> Just have the face of body and headstock to do now! And then touch ups and staining and clear coating and whatnot! Haha.



Got a build thread?


----------



## AxeHappy

I do not. It's likely to be a pretty shitty result, as it is my first time doing anything like this, but if I'm happy with the end result I will post a thread.


----------



## Blake1970

Going to o see Gojira on Feb 2nd in Houston with The Devin Townsend Project.


----------



## Jakke

Meeting up with my vocalist/rythm guitarist later for a bottle of Motörhead's finest.


----------



## tm20

drank a Redbull and now listening to Danza IIII while i read about fruit fly genetics for my honours project. i feel invincible


----------



## BlackMastodon

Someone just called my house and the caller ID read "Mansour M". I had a small chuckle.


----------



## AxeHappy

First rehearsal with the new singer last night! 

Went splendidly!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Killed the fucking fly that's been buzzing around for the last hour. Little bastard.


----------



## Don Vito

Step Dad comes in my room and says "Hey let's start an Industrial Metal project!".

My Mom made the right choice.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That's awesome man!


----------



## Don Vito

He's been playing in a pop cover band and is kind of sick of playing pop music all the time.

He wants to do like old Black Sabbath with industrial elements. I suppose he came to me because I listen to lots of weird metal and he knew I'd say yes.


----------



## JosephAOI

Forgot to post this yesterday but I ordered my Meshuggah ticket and Coheed And Cambria's Neverender DVD


----------



## AxeHappy

SNOW DAY!!!! 

I still get paid on Snow Days, so they're extra fantastic!


----------



## Murmel

Because I finally managed to learn a song by ear that I've been wanting to learn for ages.

I also found Somali audio courses on Spotify


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy cow! Killswitch Engage is finally coming back to Finland for a headlining club show.  I have waited to see them for like 6 years and I missed them last time in 2009 so I will fucking make it to that show whatever it takes.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

corndogs and black metal


----------



## tm20

i just remembered that today i was supposed to go look for another job but i forgot, hence laughing at myself and as a result, accidently cheering myself up


----------



## AxeHappy

Veneer went on the body really nicely! Still have to trim the headstock and then re-seat the edges so I'm happy with them. And I'm sure there will be some patching to do, as well as cut out the bridge, pickup and all the various holes on the headstock, but overall I'm really happy about it!


----------



## Pav

A Rotten Twinkie | eBay

This listing changed my entire outlook on life. What an eye-opener, especially the way he defends his discovery to the legions of jealous nay-sayers.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New soprano sax... Band attempting to put together a demo for realsies... Found out chick I'm talking to is just actually swamped with work and not actively ignoring me... 

WINNING


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Recording demos for my band, jamming with good friends and the love of my life are some of the things that make me happy right now.


----------



## Murmel

Because I re-discovered this song.


----------



## fr4nci2c0

I am exceptionally happy because I am rapidly approaching the 100 posts I need to be able to post in the for sale section! Once I get a 100 I am going to put some guitars up for trade. I really want to trade a guitar for a Taylor acoustic or Martin. I want a sick acoustic pretty bad. BBUUUTT I dont know. What I should be doing is saving up money to get an interface so I can start recording.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

fr4nci2c0 said:


> I am exceptionally happy because I am rapidly approaching the 100 posts I need to be able to post in the for sale section! Once I get a 100 I am going to put some guitars up for trade. I really want to trade a guitar for a Taylor acoustic or Martin. I want a sick acoustic pretty bad. BBUUUTT I dont know. What I should be doing is saving up money to get an interface so I can start recording.


I remember when I went to London some years back, when I had recently picked up the guitar and I'd read that Mikael Åkerfeldt used Taylor and Martin acoustics. I went from shop to shop trying to find some to try. The ones I found were pretty amazing.

I was quite the Opeth fanboy back then.


----------



## Blake1970

Two more days till the Gojira show in Houston. The venue is so small \m/ No earplugs for this show!


----------



## geoffshreds

Blake1970 said:


> Two more days till the Gojira show in Houston. The venue is so small \m/ No earplugs for this show!



ill definitely be there!


----------



## Jakke

Check the comments if you want to see Swedes hysterically accuse people of being racists


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## AxeHappy

I convinced a pretty epic keyboard player to move from Australia to Canada to join my band. 

That's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## bondmorkret

Because my Suhr custom is arriving in 8 weeks. I've been waiting 6 months :S


----------



## Jakke

Plotting world domination


----------



## Brill

Because i discovered coheed and cambria.
Awesome band.


----------



## Don Vito

The meaning of life is clear to me now.

The jimmies are forever at ease.


----------



## Murmel

Because I found a tailor in my town, didn't think there were any.

Helloooo looking good as a motherfucking fucker on graduation.


----------



## mcleanab

Because my wife is awesome.

Because my dog is awesome.

I have awesome gear.

I'm in better shape than every other 40 year old I know.


----------



## PettyThief

My mead is coming along nicely.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

For the first time in a long time I actually did all of my homework, and damn what a good feeling it is to actually do that stuff.


----------



## Murmel

Glee makes my entire body tremble of joy


----------



## mcd

5150 block letter, and my old Gflex cab in my possession for 450 bucks!


----------



## jwade

Just saw that Torche AND Red Fang are on Sasquatch this year. So Stoked.

Also, new stove day!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Freedom... 

Well that and I'm very much hopeful about some new employment opportunities...

And I have another new sax in the mail... Finally bit the bullet and got a pro horn. 

That and the fact that even if I don't get these job offers, I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep applying out of state until I get the hell out of Northern VA. 

Determination and new horns ftw...


----------



## Jake

Because my uncle who suffered a pretty severe stroke is regaining his speech, and was very happy to see me today.


----------



## Don Vito

My life is in motion. I'm going somewhere with it.


----------



## tacotiklah

Konfyouzd said:


> That and the fact that even if I don't get these job offers, I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep applying out of state until I get the hell out of Northern VA.



I thought you recently just bought a house out there?



Back OT:
I'm happy because the guy that teaches my Women in American History class is a sexy hunk and I get to stare at that kind of eye candy for 2 hours twice a week. Fuck yeah!


----------



## AxeHappy

I will be filling in on bass for a local band I rather like for a concert on local metal radio station! Pretty stoked!


Edit:
My 2 custom suits showed up today! Yay! !


----------



## MFB

My car finally has it's bumper re-attached after an accident at my work. Seriously, since November 20th-ish, until February 7th, I've been riding around missing the front of my Altima and let me tell you - that thing has a HUGE ass front bumper. Now it's all restored and the shop was nice enough to wash the outside and have the inside done as well, which is just aces in my book.


----------



## Murmel

Got my Galaxy S2 back from repair today. 
It was somehow relieving to be gone from it for a week though, you didn't feel the need to check your spare shit phone every 5 mins for random updates.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Stoked because I just picked up a chambered vik a few days ago and my swirl is done 

Both should be here soon! This year has been nuts for gear so far..i hope to keep that momentum going.


----------



## Belleal

Haven't played the bass in 3-4 years but I grabbed one on the cheap the other day. I'm pretty damn happy I didn't stick flat wounds on it--damn those strings can cut. Pretty much!


----------



## JEngelking

Listened to this for the first time yesterday. The whole song's fantastic, but the part from 1:46 - 2:20 makes me smile.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I bit the bullet and finally ordered a low D whistle, then backed that up with a CircleK order. Means I can go back to a looooowwwwww tuning


----------



## Bekanor

The three greatest words in the English language.

Working.
From.
Home.


I'm gunna do a pickup swap on my Horizon, Jb/59 are coming out, Duncan distortions are going in.


----------



## MFB

Bekanor said:


> The three greatest words in the English language.
> 
> Working.
> From.
> Home.
> 
> 
> I'm gunna do a pickup swap on my Horizon, Jb/59 are coming out, Duncan distortions are going in.



Close but it's not quite: "Fuck. me. now." or "I. bought. bacon."


----------



## Bekanor

MFB said:


> Close but it's not quite: "Fuck. me. now." or "I. bought. bacon."



It's been far too long since I heard the former of those statements.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Bekanor said:


> It's been far too long since I heard the former of those statements.


----------



## AxeHappy

You realise the, "Fuck Bitches," part of that emoticon is not saying to have sex with women but rather to ignore them, and focus on making money? 

Anywho:
MOTHER FUCKING SNOW DAY! PAID DAY OFF!


----------



## Jakke

Browsing the big number of competitively priced used 6505:s in my area...


----------



## Chiba666

Released from hospital after just over 2 months, 25KGS less and very week. I'm home how good is that


----------



## ttiwguitar

I just moved into a new house with awesome roommates, I don't hate my job, I just got an Ibanez S7420, my deadlift/squat maxes are increasing weekly, I'm seeing Meshuggah twice next week for my birthday, I just got Opeth/Steven Wilson tickets in the mail...


----------



## JosephAOI

I just broke up with my gf for the last time. While we weren't officially together, we pretty much were. I found out she's been seeing some other guy while I've been home from school and it really pissed me off. I felt betrayed. So, somehow, being angry, I lost most of my feelings for her. I have no attachment whatsoever. I feel so relieved in a way. 

Also, I'm seeing Meshuggah in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## MFB

Got to leave work early due to massive blizzard. Yes, technically it was due to the legality of making sure none of us got the $500 fine for being out on the roads at 4PM, but you know, that's the boring way of saying it.


----------



## skeels

^Really! You can get fined for being on the road during blizzard conditions? 

Wow. Here, I think it's required that every citizen with a car gets in it and drives somewhere.


----------



## skeels

On a lighter note, I'm happy because. ... because. ...

Wait...


No. Sorry. ..


----------



## MFB

Governor signed an "executive decision" which put the fines into act, and tacked onto that is the POSSIBILITY of up to a year in jail given how back the storm is expected to hit us. Like Sandy did to NY except with snow seems to be the current consensus.


----------



## Brill

Found $10.
Made my day.


----------



## ASoC

Started on my next guitar project today 

Also because this guy is with me 







His name is Triton, and he is my buddy


----------



## ZEBOV

I just overclocked my processor to 4.5 GHz.


----------



## AndreasD

Got my grades from school yesterday. 98/100


----------



## Murmel

Went cruising in the snowstorm and found some pretty epic locations, and if they're epic in winter they're 10 times more awesome in summer.


----------



## InfinityCollision

ASoC said:


> His name is Triton, and he is my buddy








Work went reasonably well and had dinner with a lady friend after. Fajitas await for a late-night meal... Have to be up super early tomorrow but overall it's been a pretty decent weekend so far.


----------



## Murmel

Bacon and strawberry jam is delicious.


----------



## Genome

Looking through the CD and vinyl racks with a friend at a record fair in town, and some guy says "excuse me, can I have a look?" 

... I turn around and who is it? Jimmy Page... no word of a lie.

Apparently he's at the fair every year (lives locally) and collects old Zeppelin vinyls and bootlegs. 

Well, that's made my week.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Getting drunk on a sunday morning/afternoon making Kraft mac n cheese and blasting Intronaut to kingdom come


----------



## ASoC

Does it even need words?


----------



## Don Vito

Is like everyone on SSO seeing Meshuggah this year? At least 20% of the post count in the last month are people with Meshuggah tickets.


----------



## tacotiklah

Because I have new pickups on the way, and possibly an NGD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2 things for me:

1) Finally found my favorite 6-string pickup.

2) Met and hang out with a really old friend of mine for the first time in a year. Also found out her and some other friends may be moving to my town soon.


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2 things for me:
> 
> 1) Finally found my favorite 6-string pickup.
> 
> 2) Met and hang out with a really old friend of mine for the first time in a year. Also found out her and some other friends may be moving to my town soon.


1) TELL ME OR YOU'RE NOT GETTING INVITED TO MY BIRTHDAY PARTY.

2) I know this feel(hung out with my buddy for the first time in 2 years this past X-Mas).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Reading/spring break at the end of this hellish week..


----------



## irondavidson

Genome said:


> Looking through the CD and vinyl racks with a friend at a record fair in town, and some guy says "excuse me, can I have a look?"
> 
> ... I turn around and who is it? Jimmy Page... no word of a lie.
> 
> Apparently he's at the fair every year (lives locally) and collects old Zeppelin vinyls and bootlegs.
> 
> Well, that's made my week.



Unbelievable! I wonder why does he collect Zeppelin goods..? Maybe its a good investment / "life insurance" for the family.. Who knows..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Is like everyone on SSO seeing Meshuggah this year? At least 20% of the post count in the last month are people with Meshuggah tickets.



Just because of this I will go to a Meshuggah concert in April.


----------



## AxeHappy

Q-Tuner showed up yesterday! I've wanted one since...like fucking highschool or something. Many years anyways. And now it is the neck pickup in my growing ever nearer to completion 7620 project!


----------



## Jakke

New Chickenfoot box-set makes cleaning a lot more pleasant.


----------



## Murmel

Because John Mayer is a fucking amazing guitarist.


----------



## Blake1970

After a month of searching for a job I finally had to interviews with job placement firms!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don Vito said:


> 1) TELL ME OR YOU'RE NOT GETTING INVITED TO MY BIRTHDAY PARTY.
> 
> 2) I know this feel(hung out with my buddy for the first time in 2 years this past X-Mas).




It's the DiMarzio Super Distortion. I thought it wouldn't work out very well, but it surprisingly sounds awesome in my Squier Strat tuned in open C major.

And it's a good feel, isn't it?


----------



## tacotiklah

Because I scored all 4 of these for less than $24  :







And I'm surprised no one on here asked me what kind of pickups I bought.


----------



## skeels

^I am interested in this NGD/NPD thing-a-ma-jiggy you speak of..


----------



## tacotiklah

skeels said:


> ^I am interested in this NGD/NPD thing-a-ma-jiggy you speak of..



Well not one to brag here, but...:
Seymour Duncan Distortion 7-String Guitar Pickup | Musician's Friend

+

DiMarzio DP707 LiquiFire 7-String - Neck Pickup | Musician's Friend

+ 2 of these:

7-String Humbucking Rings | Allparts.com

+ 3 of these:

DiMarzio 500K Custom Taper Split Shaft Pot | Musician&#39;s Friend

+

My current guitar:





=

      

AND.....
This sexy thing might join my collection:






Yes, I am very happy right now.


----------



## daniel_95

Finally found a buyer for my fender amp


----------



## AxeHappy

Citadelle Gin is just ever so fantastic. 

Fuck English Gin. Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Jakke

Because I'm finally taking care of a load of work I had laying around.

And because I have beat the system, I now have the american selection on Netflix available (cheers Pooluke)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Didn't remember how fun and rewarding sports are. Just played some futsal in P.E. and I didn't suck as much as I thought I would. I even got some compliments for defensing well. 

Also, no school in 1½ weeks as we have the abiturs' day tomorrow and we are going for a traditional abitur cruise and after that it's winter holiday.


----------



## Jake

Because I'm not gonna be broke anymore. Buyer for my EC-1000, tax return, some birthday money probably, and just got a $.50 an hour pay raise yesterday for no reason. Feels pretty good to be making more an hour than my boss now


----------



## BlackMastodon

Going to Toronto today to see The Atlas Math, Devin Townsend Project, and Gojira. I am so excite. 
Also, as of yesterday the show is sold out, so I am INCREDIBLY happy that I thought ahead and got my ticket like 2 months ago. My other friends aren't so lucky.  Lone wolf adventure time!


----------



## Jake

Also having someone to send something to on valentines day makes me happy too. Even if she's 2 hours away


----------



## AxeHappy

My room-mate/drummer got back from visiting his family yesterday and said about the guitar I'm refinishing, that I've mentioned in this thread, "Is that pretty much the final colour it's going to be?" 

Me: Yup

Him: It's...kind of snot green.

Me: Yup! Slime green is what I was going for!! So if it looks like snot I must have got it right! Hahah.


Lot of work into getting that to come out on a brown veneer!


----------



## Mexi

got an 88 on my cyber terrorism paper today, will certainly help my GPA for grad school hopefully


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cuz fuck bein' sad...


----------



## Jakke

Got meself a black box in the mail:





Who's the gay one now, *huh?*

Wait... What?


----------



## Murmel

Jakke said:


> And because I have beat the system, I now have the american selection on Netflix available (cheers Pooluke)



You will share your secrets or else...


----------



## Jakke

Murmel said:


> You will share your secrets or else...



Or else it gets the hose again?


Get a chrome/Firefox extension called Media Hint.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Cause I just accidentally a DC800.


----------



## Jake

And the deal im trying to work out right now. Oh man I will be happier than happy if it works out. This week fucking rules


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I start uni next week, my teaching course is 95% female... XD

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Gojira was so goddamn incredible. Heaviest show I've ever been to. The entire crowd was basically one big mosh pit until about half way when everyone got super tired.


----------



## missmetal

i just sold some gear to buy a custom guitar =D


----------



## AxeHappy

DR Multi-Colour Neons. Orgasmic. 

Also:
My Oakland Axe Factory liked my 7620 refinish album of Facebook! Awesome!


----------



## TristanTTN

My sister bought me some Pokemon cards for Valentine's Day! 

Nostalgia...


----------



## 3074326

I'm happy because I'm alive!

And I'm drunk. 

And I have some nice guitars. But mostly because I'm alive. I cherish that. 

/nerd


----------



## PettyThief

Because I am drinking some good beer, just made another batch of mead, and might win a new hydroflask!

VOTE FOR ME and help me win! Hit like and then vote  https://www.facebook.com/hydroflask?v=app_306225262780703&rest=1&app_data=essay%3D138160

Peace


----------



## Malkav

My new recording PC arrives on Monday  i7 K, 16gigs corsair 1800 clock 9 ram, new motherboard with all the silly features of the newest generation, and a bitching new case with removable cleanable air filters 

My fretless Nylon string should be ready to be plained and sanded and set up over this weekend (Resin can be a little temperamental to work with when you don't know what you're doing it seems)

Got my RG1527 back from a refret, got new strings to put on her today, played her for a bit with the old strings and that connection is still totally there 

I have new strings on order from Circle K which should be arriving next week, so this will hopefully sort out my tone issues with my 8 string 

I've finally managed to get my debt down below double digits and will be debt free within 4 months at this rate  Which is great because I've struck a deal to get a Sterling Ray35 at less than half price with no interest payable over 3 months 

All this in the space of one week! - Totally took the edge off of being single on valentine's day


----------



## Don Vito

Because Devin Townsend exist.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I just got back from my mates place, he lost his licence back on the first of december for three months, so being the great friends we are we forged a letter from land and transport letting him know that hes lost it for an extra three months.. XD Waiting for his reaction to reach FB.. It always does haha


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I just got back from my mates place, he lost his licence back on the first of december for three months, so being the great friends we are we forged a letter from land and transport letting him know that hes lost it for an extra three months.. XD Waiting for his reaction to reach FB.. It always does haha


----------



## 3074326

3074326 said:


> I'm happy because I'm alive!
> 
> And I'm drunk.
> 
> And I have some nice guitars. But mostly because I'm alive. I cherish that.
> 
> /nerd



Minutes after posting this last night, I slammed my foot against my bed frame on accident and might have broken a toe.


----------



## AxeHappy

Brutal! 

I'm happy because wearing these lovely Black Milk Clothing Tights makes my wang look huge. 


Until I go outside. Then I can actively feel my penis shrinking against the fabric. Fuck you winter!


----------



## ghostred7

Because I received my Pod HD Pro on Valentine's day and proceeded to the hotel room w/ the woman and had hours of adult fun.


----------



## Pav

The active EMG controls I ordered yesterday arrived today. Upon opening them I come to find that I actually need a brand new PAIR of pickups to go with it. I was sad until I just went ahead and ordered a new pair of EMGs, which will be here tomorrow. In the meantime I have a liiiiiiiiiiittle homework to finish and some herbs to acquire, but when I wake up tomorrow I'll have a day of serious fun ahead of me. 




ghostred7 said:


> Because I received my Pod HD Pro on Valentine's day and proceeded to the hotel room w/ the woman and had hours of adult fun.


I'm assuming you mean sex?


----------



## ghostred7

Pav said:


> The active EMG controls I ordered yesterday arrived today. Upon opening them I come to find that I actually need a brand new PAIR of pickups to go with it. I was sad until I just went ahead and ordered a new pair of EMGs, which will be here tomorrow. In the meantime I have a liiiiiiiiiiittle homework to finish and some herbs to acquire, but when I wake up tomorrow I'll have a day of serious fun ahead of me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean sex?


Not just that....but also drinking.

Oh...HNPD (pickups)


----------



## chaosxcomplex

I am beyond happy today because I came home to find a postcard in the mail from Carvin Manufacturing Co. Estimated date of completion: 04/09/13.

Although the guitar is pretty much two excruciatingly long months away, this postcard is the first tangible piece of my long-awaited Carvin build: DC800, walnut body, walnut neck with maple stripes, birdseye maple fretboard with stainless jumbo frets and no inlays, spalted maple on the body and headstock, satin finish and black hardware with straplocks installed.

I dunno about you guys...but for me, the antiicipation alone is enough to keep me happy until it gets here!


----------



## tacotiklah

I just got back from seeing this band play:








I feel I can die happy now. If I do, this guy can revive me:


----------



## Fat-Elf

Shit happens when you party naked. Good that I'm not naked then.


----------



## Genome

I have no idea why but this video made me laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## AxeHappy

I may have just bought the in stock KxK with the added neck pickup option and case. 

And by May I mean:

I tried by Paypal fucked up the shipping cost by -$40 so I'm conferring with KxK by e-mail to get this shit sorted out.

Edit:
Rob Apparently is just going to cover the extra shipping! Fan-fucking-tastic!


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Many pictures when she arrives.  Congrats!


----------



## AxeHappy

With all the NGD I should have coming up by spring/summer I fully expect my rep to skyrocket. 

Or I will rage. 

Although I've never really posted N(Blank)Ds before, these are just going to be too sexy not too. Seen one axe-fx2 and you've seem them all, Custom built Acoustics and electrics though...


----------



## texshred777

I have a very last minute and unexpected roleplaying session tonight. Sweet.


----------



## missmetal

Just scored a Korg DTR rack tuner so now i can chuck out my shitty little tuner who's batteries have to be at a stupid angle just for it to work \../ 
HAPPIEST GIRL IN THE WORLD


----------



## caskettheclown

With my tax return and saving up a tad bit i'll be able to finally own a half decent guitar for the first time in years.

I'm so happy about that


----------



## BlackMastodon

texshred777 said:


> I have a very last minute and unexpected roleplaying session tonight. Sweet.


We talking dungeons and dragons or naughty professor and student that really needs that A?


----------



## Pav

Operation EMG Upgrade continues to become more and more complicated. What I thought was going to be a quick swapping of my jack and pots turned out to be a brand new set of pickups, a complete swap of all of my electronics, a truss rod reset, a new set of tuners and a shiny, brand new bridge. Funny how a quick, easy project turns into a massive rebuild costing hundreds of dollars.  I finally took the deep, hard plunge I had been contemplating for years...rather just get a new bridge that fits, I ordered an upgraded Floyd from floydupgrades.com. Pricey for sure, but when I'm done with all of this, my trusty DK that I paid $900 for back in the day is going to be equivalent if not better than guitars costing twice that. Now to find a guitar/music shop that needs a dedicated tech.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bought a wireless dongle (can't say that word without chuckling...) as well as Dead Space 2 for quite cheap today at Best Buy. Now I have no internet problems in my room and don't have to have my laptop setup in the living room anymore.


----------



## Brill

Cause this guy is buying my bass for $450... Im getting 70% of what i bought it for.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just drove on a snow back. I'm mad because of that but I'm relieved as fuck to get out of there and these two nice ladies were the only ones who helped me but at least someone did.


----------



## Faine

Finally got the job I've been trying to get. Good wage lots of overtime if I want, and benefits !!


----------



## Metal_Webb

I learnt this on the whistle (yes, 6 whistles and I'm finally starting to learn something ) and in doing this recording I made someone's day 

Concerning Hobbits

Also in doing this, I found out that my phone has a bloody good microphone in it (all things considered). Good enough to possibly do vocal demos with.


----------



## Jake

Selling my EC-1000 tonight. No longer will be broke.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... SO drunk...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Oh tits, 3rd bar of rep. My epenis grows ever larger.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Just fucking with you man, that's how I felt too.


----------



## poopyalligator

They say money can't buy happiness, but in the past couple of weeks it got me: axe fx 2, kemper profiling amp, yamaha hs80 monitors, some Nike skate or dies, levi dunk lows, and area 72 air maxes. That stuff makes me happy lol.


----------



## Jake

$450 in my pocket, tax return coming, 50 cent pay raise, spring break, girls. Life rules


----------



## Pav

Brand new, upgraded bridge is here and it's a perfect fit!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

because The Acacia Strain rescued an adorable dog and gave him the most badass name ever





meet Bagels Vader Walmart

EDIT: YES I GOT IT TO WORK!


----------



## bondmorkret

It's Friday!


----------



## AxeHappy

Playing a concert on the radio tonight. And then off to get drunk with a lady friend so we can commiserate about abusive relationships. Stupid past! Yay new friends!!


----------



## ddtonfire

I just met a great American... Mr. Gene Kranz! 

(If you don't know who that is, go watch Apollo 13 right now).


----------



## Metal_Webb

I should be able to purchase Cubase 7 at education pricing. Here's hoping I can bid farewell to 4 LE forever without having to spend a month's income on it


----------



## Fat-Elf

I finally learned how to put Superior Drummer on multiple channels on Cubase. I worked with it for 5 minutes and already got better tones than ever before.


----------



## Ralyks

Tax return scheduled to come on monday, and going to immediately grab Logic, SD2.0, and an M-Audio Axiom Pro to get my home studio going (already have a few mics and a Presonus Firepod), and still have plenty left to put back into my savings (Ok, and maybe grab a C.J. Spiller jersey and maybe a Victor Cruz jersey).

EDIT: Also, apparently I've reached post 1,000


----------



## Demiurge

The feeling on Saturday of doing all of one's errands early, getting a good workout in, and startin' in on drinking while the snow falls- delightful.


----------



## Jakke

Back home after a drunken evening with a good friend, how can I not be happy?


I also tried Chivas Regal for the first time... Tasty


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Because H&M is the best store ever.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Back home after a drunken evening with a good friend, how can I not be happy?
> 
> 
> I also tried Chivas Regal for the first time... Tasty



Damn, I want some Chivas Regal, have heard some much positive about it. 

Kinda half happy, half mad again because I think I just made a new friend. Only problem is that he is from my school and the school ends in 3 months and this "friend" of mine doesn't have any classes anymore so we wont be able to hang at school.


----------



## AxeHappy

My hang over is finally starting to go away!


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Damn, I want some Chivas Regal, have heard some much positive about it.



It's very nice, it's powerful, spicy, and malty, it makes you savour it. It's very pleasant to drink, because it's also quite rounded, with a hint of sweetness.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> It's very nice, it's powerful, spicy, and malty, it makes you savour it.



Fuuuuuuck, why does the alcohol laws of my country have to be so autistic. I mean, I always could go to a bar and have it there but it wouldn't just be the same.


----------



## Jakke

It's certainly expensive to buy at a bar


It should be like 30-40 Euro in Finland to buy a bottle...


----------



## texshred777

I'm 30 today.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> It's certainly expensive to buy at a bar
> 
> 
> It should be like 30-40 Euro in Finland to buy a bottle...



0,7 liter bottle is 45 euros apparently. Well, luckily Estonia is close..


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> 0,7 liter bottle is 45 euros apparently. Well, luckily Estonia is close..



It's quite pricy for a blended, but I found a swedish importer that sells the 12 year for >30 euros., I might actually invest in a nicer selection of whiskys to have at home.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> It's quite pricy for a blended, but I found a swedish importer that sells the 12 year for >30 euros., I might actually invest in a nicer selection of whiskys to have at home.



Haha, nice. I recommend that. There isn't anything more (gentle)manly than have a nice selection of whiskeys at home.


----------



## Jakke

Well, I have bandmates who will probably finish them at the first opportunity given, but it's worth a try


----------



## AxeHappy

Fat-Elf said:


> Haha, nice. I recommend that. There isn't anything more (gentle)manly than have a nice selection of whiskeys at home.



Highclass cuban cigars to go with the whisky. And Suits. 

But that's about it and the 3 should be combined.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Jakke said:


> I also tried Chivas Regal for the first time... Tasty



The 21 year old Royal Salute is rather tasty.


----------



## tm20

Soundwave was amazing


----------



## spawnofthesith

its blizarding outside and I'm staying in enjoying beer, bowls, and tool


----------



## Jakke

I can't be mad when I watch this: 


And I picked with english subs as well
These are my favourites in swedish comedy



Spoiler



For anyone wanting some background info.. This is a parody of a style of swedish cinema from the 30's called "pilsnerfilm" (pilsner is a word for beer in a glass bottle). It's a style of comedy notoriously bad, and most of it consisted of:
1. Characters cracking jokes
2. Bad slapstick
It is also known for the peculiar way they talked, which they also parody here.



*EDIT* And yes... One kilo is about two pounds, carry on...


----------



## Demiurge

Finally got around to making deep-fried Oreos (b/c 'murica) and was not disappointed.


----------



## Don Vito

Demiurge said:


> Finally got around to making deep-fried Oreos (b/c 'murica) and was not disappointed.


There was a booth selling these at News Years, but they ran out 

I'll have to try doing it myself.

I'm happy because I've successfully started carrying out my New Year's resolution.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Got a text back. Woot! 
So far, everyone here seems purdy cool...
Found the official jinx dawson fb page and she updates all the time....mmmmm
metal buddy has never heard of doom but she smokes...at last we can share everything..
I'm starting to loose interest in porn again.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Idontpersonally said:


> I'm starting to loose interest in porn again.


that'll change with a few visits to the chatroom


----------



## AxeHappy

Only one more layer of Clear to shoot on my 7620 project! ! Then it's off to the closet to cure for like 6 weeks.

Edit:
SNOW DAY! Paid days off for the win. 

Was a two hour delay originally so I shot the last coat of clear and got a bunch of dishes down! It will be a productive day I'm thinking! Not even 8:30 yet!


----------



## Jakke

Finally got my security client to work, victory!


----------



## BornToLooze

As some of y'all have seen, I usually bash Ibanez every chance I get because I've never played one that actually played good. Well I was looking for a new guitar when I got my tax refund and I saw a S7420 that looked really nice so I figured I would give Ibanezes another chance. And holy fuck, now I see why you guys like them so much. Other than being way too light it's amazing. I'll post a NGD thread when I find my camera.


----------



## Idontpersonally

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that'll change with a few visits to the chatroom



Word? Whores? t'was not one in sight.....do they come out at night?


----------



## Fat-Elf

That feel when you have to leave to the school in 5 minutes and you decide to check the school website in hope of the class being cancelled.... AND IT IS! What a great way to start the weekend as I have no school tomorrow neither.


----------



## guitarguyMT

1.) Dragon Ball Z is releasing a new movie this spring, and the Star Trek sequel! 

2.) Scale the Summit is recording a new album! 

3.) I just wrote a section to a new song that REALLY excites me! 

4.) I love all the emoticons on this page! Like this one.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

^ It sure is


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just received my actual driving license card. No more grumpy cashiers when I show my outdated moped licence when asked ID.


----------



## Brill

Met an attractive women today. She plays tons of instruments, and like to pretend to be an animal..
What more can a furry muscian ask for!


----------



## mcd

Jethro Tull.....I am rediscovering them and loving all of it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just had the most fulfilling and satisfying 10 hours of sleep in ages. Just have to take one re-exam later today at school which I'm allowed to fail so no pressures.  Also, happy that I got back in Skyrim almost as excited as the first time I played it. I played almost 10 hours of it yesterday so going to have a allnight Skyrim sesh' tonight.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Just had the most fulfilling and satisfying 10 hours of sleep in ages. Just have to take one re-exam later today at school which I'm allowed to fail so no pressures.  Also, happy that I got back in Skyrim almost as excited as the first time I played it. I played almost 10 hours of it yesterday so going to have a allnight Skyrim sesh' tonight.


All of this! I slept long and good last night, and started playing Skyrim again after 6 months or so...


----------



## SjPedro

I am happy because I just bought a used and great looking Ibby 7620 royal blue, my girlfriend supported me and helped me with this  
and...i just saw something that made me laugh like crazy!


----------



## pullingstraws

I passed my geography and history test, and started talking to a girl in my geography class.

Pretty good week, so far.


----------



## Black Mamba

Demos of the new Jackson B's will be up shortly! Here's a teaser pic of Greg Burgess from Allegaeon with one:


----------



## Idontpersonally

This is the only place i can riff, procrastinate and learn at the same time.


----------



## Jakke

Got a passive-aggressive note in the pantry, let the mindgames begin!


----------



## AxeHappy

UNLEASH THE FUCKING KRAKEN JAKKE!


----------



## Fiction

Because I'm back, baby.


----------



## AliceLG

I'm eating a Snickers!


----------



## Idontpersonally

locusts are plaguing egypt. I love weird shit like that.... fuckin nile


----------



## tacotiklah

Idontpersonally said:


> Word? Whores? t'was not one in sight.....do they come out at night?



As a whore, I take personal offense to assumptions that I come only at specific times. I come when/where I please. There are long lines of men that can attest to this.  

On-topic:
I'm happy because there is now plenty of food in the fridge. I'm thinking about going back to bed for a couple of hours, then waking up and making some coffee. I wanna use some of that Chocolate Macadamia creamer we got. That stuff is SO good.


----------



## MFB

Jakke said:


> Got a passive-aggressive note in the pantry, let the mindgames begin!


----------



## Pav

Spring break time.  Commence a full week of bonecrushing riffs around the clock.


----------



## Jake

Just got the email confirming my change of campus for college. Moving 2 hours away to live on my own next fall, hell yes I need out of this fucking town.


----------



## Brill

Moving out again. Its good, but it just makes me bleh...


----------



## Murmel

Went in to get my suit fitted yesterday, I'm gonna look fucking amazing on graduation day.

Got a clear from my buddy that I can join him and some others in the mountains thursday-sunday. God, I need to get the hell away so much.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Day off. More than needed because I have shitload of work to do.. and Skyrim.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I'm happy because the synths that come with Cubase 7 fucking kick arse and I'm going for coffee with a charming lady tomorrow


----------



## stringzoffury

I'm not happy.


----------



## Murmel

^
Then this is not the place to come and ruin it for the rest of us.

Ont: Had awesome coffee with awesome person. Makes you pretty high. Except when it's over


----------



## BlackMastodon

Went to physiotherapy today and while I was doing my exercises I notice a very pretty woman walked in and was sitting in the chairs waiting to see the chiropractor. I noticed her looking my way a couple times so after I was finished up and waiting to see him as well I struck up a conversation with her and we talked for about 20 minutes until she had to see the doc and I went to a different room.

Made me feel pretty good and gave me a bit of an ego boost, only problem is I didn't get her number, though. And she was a dancer too.... 

Maybe I'll see her again next time.


----------



## blaaargh

Applied to Chipotle today, and not two hours later I get a call asking if I can come in for an interview Saturday. Also found out that App State (the college I was attending before I dropped out last year) has a furniture design major, which is exactly what I've been wanting to get into (I was an English major before...) so I filled out some paperwork to get back in, and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Idontpersonally

chipotle is the shit. Used to work there and eat it everyday.


----------



## blaaargh

Yeah it's great food. A buddy of mine used to work at Chipotle (a different one than the one I applied at tho) until pretty recently. We would get him to hook us up all the time


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Afx ii on fri, fanned 6 on sat and an rgd on sun


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Afx ii on fri, fanned 6 on sat and an rgd on sun



Holy guacamole. Those are the best weeks, when you have multiple things to look forward to and be excited for.


----------



## tacotiklah

I feel I did pretty well on tonight's political science test, but by all that is holy, never do I wanna do writing by hand for 2 hours non-stop again.


----------



## Ralyks

Hopefully becoming a Substitute Teacher this weekend, followed immediately driving 6 hours back home and visiting my friends and family.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Idontpersonally said:


> chipotle is the shit. Used to work there and eat it everyday.


 
Chipotle rocks! I was in the USA for honeymoon, three week road trip through California + Vegas + Grand Canyon. 

I had to search hard for places that sell or make decent food, total culture shock really. All the junk food is in your face all the time in the USA, it sort of comes to you, like you have no choice.

So, I am still happy I ran into a Chipotle joint in Vegas. Respect to everyone who works there. You don't just have a job, you're serving a good cause.

I am also happy that I sold a guitar today for 50,- more than I expected
And I'm happy because I've got a Schecter A7+ incoming
And I'm happy because I discovered that Ebay is pretty good compared to the Dutch sell-used-shit site which I will now stay away from.
And I'm happy because this thread is now higher listed than the "not happy" thread.
And I'm happy that my 9 month old son can stand and wave


----------



## Fiction

Been having awesome student nights lately. Normally they're usually pretty lame, but i've had such a large amount of fun in the past 3 weeks at clubs.


----------



## AxeHappy

My 3 custom kilts were finished today and it took much less time to drive to get them than I was expecting!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Having my favorite meatpie first time in a long time. Almost melts in my mouth. So delicious!


----------



## Pav

Got my first full re-tube kit from Eurotubes. Time to tube up the combo and see if this shit is for real.

EDIT: Oh baby, it's for real.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

had last exam for this semester today - minimal effort preparation worked out superb 
next I went to buy some beer, where this superhot chick was waiting in front of me in the line - bought beer, grinned at her (took the few turns to my flat where the rest of my fellow students was waiting) only to find out, she lives in the same house as I do. Now I've got a new number and a date tomorrow


----------



## DeathMentaL

I got a baby on the way and I find out if its a boy or a girl in 6 days. A good reason to be happy, right?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Congrats! And it's really practical to know the gender beforehand.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Kxk mebe


----------



## Adrian-XI

Fret wraps came in the mail today. No more ringing, yay!


----------



## bondmorkret

Because I'm listening to John Scofield!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Microcube never ceases to amaze me. Just rolled down almost all tone on the R-fier channel and I get this really warm vintageish metal sound. Best Christmas present ever. I can't even imagine how versatile the other Cubes are as they have 3-band EQs and even more channels.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I'm happy because it's 5 pm, I'm going home, open a big box and have a look at my newly bought, pre-owned, and abnormally metallic green

Schecter Avenger A7+


----------



## Konfyouzd

NGD...


----------



## Don Vito

Because


----------



## possumkiller

Because the whole world is undressed and I want to see.


----------



## Blake1970

That feeling you get when you finally dialed in that tone you been looking for!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Scored a pod xt for 50 bucks which I pick up 2mo, Loving uni where it looks like im actually going to enjoy being a teacher.. 

All I need is a female and i'll be set


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i think the public ban list may be making a comeback!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I'm happy because I'm on a NGD spree! First the A7+, I just scored an LTD MFA-600 from Ebay for a great price.


----------



## tacotiklah

I woke up to find that I'm SSO staff. I feel that warrants a cookie now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Friday night and first glass of ice cold Coke. I enjoy this.


----------



## Jake

Had a good night of drinking with my friends last night and today I'll finally know how fucked up my shoulder really is and what kind of surgery is needed to fix it after this MRI.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I just had
one perfect day:

wake up, 4hours of sleep, yet still perfectly well rested
-> go running
-> breakfast, sunshine
-> inspiration explosion - 4 new awesome riffs and finally a concept for the album
-> call from a girl "shes heard I have done all my exams and is wondering wether I'd have time to join her at the river to chill"
-> pack my guitar, go
-> turns out, she lured me on a date^^
-> had great date
-> lunch at her place
-> rehearsal, jamming the new riffs, finally for once we get a real flow in jamming
-> bar, good music, 3 new numbers, decide to go home early
-> just want to open my door, my superhot neighboursneighbour [we had planned to do something somewhen] is just leaving her appartment
-> another bar, piano in the room. I'm thinking: so far everything has been perfect, let's see where the limit is!
-> I am still able to play well enough to impress^^
...
to be continued, but I'm like grinning from ear to ear


----------



## Brill

Guy ar music shop setup my 6 string bass for free 

Told a wanker of a friend to fuck off. No long have to deal with him.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Probably got the job... :likeaboss:


----------



## Metal_Webb

Got drunk last night and proceeded to spend all night spooning my lady friend who said she didn't know what was going on with us. Pretty sure her see through black lace panties pressed on my balls told me what the deal was


----------



## Idontpersonally

I heard this song


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

watching Tommy Boy


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just finished the first season of Breaking Bad. Love the shit out of it.


----------



## Pav

Metal_Webb said:


> Got drunk last night and proceeded to spend all night spooning my lady friend who said she didn't know what was going on with us. Pretty sure her see through black lace panties pressed on my balls told me what the deal was



Dat's wassup.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fat-Elf said:


> Just finished the first season of Breaking Bad. Love the shit out of it.


Don't stop now, it only gets better.


----------



## Fat-Elf

BlackMastodon said:


> Don't stop now, it only gets better.



Hah, hell no. Just started watching the second season.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm happy because after 3 long months, i finally have a working computer. I miss this site and everybody.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Fat-Elf said:


> Hah, hell no. Just started watching the second season.



I have season 2 sitting on my desk beside my laptop. havent gotten around to watching it


----------



## Black Mamba

The Lakers are currently the 8th seed in the west!


----------



## Jakke

Watched Dogma again, sooo good


----------



## AxeHappy

Pravda Vodka, only one job to work next week (it's march break for the 3 schools I drop kids off at) and my band goes into a super fancy studio (we have a connection with a student whom attends OIART so we're getting to record in their studio) on Wednesday.


----------



## Fiction

Made 75% of an EP sometime last year and gave up on it. I just loaded up the project files again and have started to finish it...


----------



## Faine

Finally got a good job that I like. Today's my 5th week being with the company. I was unemployed for a good 4 or 5 months and couldn't find anyone hiring but retail jobs and things like that but I waited it out and finally found the job I was looking for


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

cause i started watching season 1 of Game of Thrones on saturday and finished season 2 on sunday, im hooked and i cant believe i though that show looked stupid


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's almost lunch time and I'm fuckin' HUNGRY.

EDIT: Got the OTHER job too... I'm moving to NC some time this spring...


----------



## Pav

The final piece!!!


----------



## no_dice

My dog finally got her stitches out today, after two extra weeks to heal! I'm so glad she can finally be allowed to play and be a normal dog again.


----------



## Brill

Moved into a new flat. 
Has free stuff.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Breaking Bad (season 3) and Red Bull. Is there a better way to spend a day off?


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ Sleeping


----------



## Fat-Elf

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ Sleeping



True! Damn dad kicked me up at 10am.


----------



## Konfyouzd

At least your body doesn't do it naturally. If I fall asleep before 10PM I wake up at midnight not knowing wtf to do.


----------



## Fiction

Progressing Mentally, Physically and Musically.

Just in a great space right now.


----------



## Jakke

In a similarly great space right now, had a great time showing the university's chemistry bachelor programme to high school students, getting a dinner invitation as a thank you from the university, and I am getting some laboratory work done

I also got a long-sleeve shirt out of the deal:




^That's just a shadow, I do not have that powerful stubble right now

*EDIT* It also looks like I have boobs...


----------



## Idontpersonally

I literally cheese everytime i get a new follower on Sc


----------



## DeathMentaL

DeathMentaL said:


> I got a baby on the way and I find out if its a boy or a girl in 6 days. A good reason to be happy, right?



It's a girl


----------



## SymmetricScars

I got into UCLA's aerospace engineering Ph.D. program!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

My phone stil works after being dropped in the sink


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This:


----------



## Brill

Shit yeah


I can touch my nose with my tongue.

EDIT: fuck class, its Bass Time!


----------



## tacotiklah

Because I have created this in paint and I cannot stop laughing at how ridiculously horrible-looking it is:






It literally has made my shitty, drama filled day into an amazing one.


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Changed my guitar strings.


----------



## Idontpersonally

those harp twins hmu on youtube. I know it sounds lame but i get super geeked when my favorite musicians reply back to me...makes my universeXD


----------



## whatupitsjoe

The drummer in my band is also in the band opening for Adrenaline Mob tonight, so it should be fun


----------



## Konfyouzd

levijaymz said:


> Changed my guitar strings.


The simple pleasures... I can dig that.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Konfyouzd said:


> The simple pleasures... I can dig that.



Changingmguitar strings would probably put me in the "mad" thread.


----------



## tacotiklah

^for me, only if it's on a floyded guitar. I HATE that crap.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm getting faster with changing strings on Floyds but it's probably bc the majority of my guitars have one.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Haha, I have 2 edge's, one ZR2, one broken TOM. Changing strings sucks haha


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm getting faster with changing strings on Floyds but it's probably bc the majority of my guitars have one.



How do you deal with stretching strings. I feel that's the longest and most delicate part, for fear of yanking strings out of the saddles.


----------



## AxeHappy

I just scored a '04 Jem7VWH from a pawn shop for $600. 

And it's a real! Shit my kilt at that price.


----------



## Fat-Elf

whatupitsjoe said:


> How do you deal with stretching strings. I feel that's the longest and most delicate part, for fear of yanking strings out of the saddles.



Different guy, but I just don't do it with Floyds. The strings still always stays in very good tune after the first few days.


----------



## bondmorkret

My playing related back issues seem to be on the mend!


----------



## faceforward_007

Grabbed an old jacket, found 40 bucks


----------



## BlackMastodon

faceforward_007 said:


> Grabbed an old jacket, found 40 bucks


Surprise money from past versions of yourself is the best kind of money. It's like giving yourself a surprise present!


----------



## Konfyouzd

whatupitsjoe said:


> How do you deal with stretching strings. I feel that's the longest and most delicate part, for fear of yanking strings out of the saddles.



I leave it blocked for a little while and just play it. When it goes out of tune I retune and keep playing for a while. After about 10 minutes or so I remove the block and play it some more then use the fine tuners to get it back.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm happy because I finally got my driver's license.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Dc800 will be here in about 2 weeks! 

Generally happy with classes and whatnot. I'll be having my first improvisational performance at school soon, it's nice to hear the progress from 8 weeks ago. Playing over changes isn't quite as scary now.


----------



## Pav

My Soloist is now a thing of beauty. The Dominion is fucking killer in the bridge and looks far more badass than the soapbar D Activator.


----------



## Fiction

I'm a weird guy right, I have very weird ritualistic things.. Such as whenever I go to my local pub I grab one of the keno cards (Pick numbers, place a bet that your numbers will be picked.. Like lottery but every 5 minutes) and write "Good Luck, x" where x is an insult, last night I used the insult 'Cunt Eyes'. The other day was Fuck face, I've had shit brains and many maaaany others 

I draw little people with deformities on receipts that we work out at a later date to divide shopping bills, i write secret messages on the bottom of drink coasters and anything else weird. And I only just realized 10 minutes ago that I can write messages on foggy mirrors after my shower, so I just drew a huge "Firin mah laazer" with cell firing his laser, and I'm happy I found a new thing to do 

/csb

Edit: Housemate just jumped into the shower, to re-fog up those mirrors and reveal the message, mwuhahaha!


----------



## JosephAOI

Just having a good day. Woke up nice and refreshed for once, played guitar a bit before leaving for school, listened to some CHON, and my girl brought me breakfast. 

EDIT: AND I got my 4th rep bar finally!


----------



## Jake

JosephAOI said:


> Just having a good day. Woke up nice and refreshed for once, played guitar a bit before leaving for school, listened to some CHON, and my girl brought me breakfast.
> 
> EDIT: AND I got my 4th rep bar finally!


The glorious 4th rep bar! 

I'm approaching the 5th and am equally excited haha

I'm happy because super awesome NGD next week!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

It's been a year since I joined here.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just went through some old songs of mine. Decided to pick the best (out of crap as I wrote then in middle school ) and make an album of them this summer. Can't wait.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Just went through some old songs of mine. Decided to pick the best (out of crap as I wrote then in middle school ) and make an album of them this summer. Can't wait.


This is weird because I woke up this morning suddenly remembering a punk song I wrote in middle school, and I've decided to record and finalize it. It's actually got a badass riff/melody.

I'm going to give a Black Metal edge(think later day Darkthrone)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> This is weird because I woke up this morning suddenly remembering a punk song I wrote in middle school, and I've decided to record and finalize it. It's actually got a badass riff/melody.
> 
> I'm going to give a Black Metal edge(think later day Darkthrone)



I have never heard of such band, but go for it.


----------



## Brill

Because i feel awake and refreshed, after only having 7 hours sleep in the past 3 days.


----------



## MicrobeSS

I'm insanely happy for a NGD tomorrow!


----------



## Fat-Elf

A guy just texted me and said he wants to buy my keyboards. He bargained a little but I don't care, I'm still going to be 120 euros richer this weekend.  &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;


----------



## Metal_Webb

Seeing Opeth and Katatonia tonight.


FUCK YEAH BOI


----------



## ghostred7

I'm happy b/c of this picture. There's been a lot of Brett Garsed discussion either about him, his technique, or his sig model here on ss.org lately and got me digging for this pic.

Brett Garsed if friggin' amazing. I got to meet him along with Bobby Rock when "Nelson" first came out (they both were in that band) along with a gentleman named Carl "The Fox" Carter. This was at a Bobby Rock drum clinic in Greenville, NC around '91-'92.







L to R: my vox at the time, me (Malmsteen shirt), Carl Carter, Bobby Rock, our drummer, our other guitarist, Brett. I didn't realize his skill was so high b/c all I had heard up until that point was Nelson, which got changed off of the radio/MTV as soon as it came on. They did a 3 piece version of Frankenstein that blew me away. Brett's technique of using a pick + finger picking at the same time (similar to how Vinnie Vincent was doing at the time) just made me sit and stare in awe. You never know what gems are sitting in overly Pop bands.

EDIT: OMG...i forgot how massive Bobby Rock's thighs were from all those years of double kick LOL


----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> I'm a weird guy right, I have very weird ritualistic things.. Such as whenever I go to my local pub I grab one of the keno cards (Pick numbers, place a bet that your numbers will be picked.. Like lottery but every 5 minutes) and write "Good Luck, x" where x is an insult, last night I used the insult 'Cunt Eyes'. The other day was Fuck face, I've had shit brains and many maaaany others
> 
> I draw little people with deformities on receipts that we work out at a later date to divide shopping bills, i write secret messages on the bottom of drink coasters and anything else weird. And I only just realized 10 minutes ago that I can write messages on foggy mirrors after my shower, so I just drew a huge "Firin mah laazer" with cell firing his laser, and I'm happy I found a new thing to do
> 
> /csb
> 
> Edit: Housemate just jumped into the shower, to re-fog up those mirrors and reveal the message, mwuhahaha!



Zac, you're a fucking great guy. 


Why I'm happy. It's Friday, I got a great night's sleep last night, there's hardly anyone in the office so it's going to be a cruisy, low-stress day and I'm going home to the new god of war game, a Steve Hughes DVD and the free Kratos sackboy figurine that came with god of war. Good times.


----------



## Bekanor

ghostred7 said:


> I'm happy b/c of this picture. There's been a lot of Brett Garsed discussion either about him, his technique, or his sig model here on ss.org lately and got me digging for this pic.
> 
> Brett Garsed if friggin' amazing. I got to meet him along with Bobby Rock when "Nelson" first came out (they both were in that band) along with a gentleman named Carl "The Fox" Carter. This was at a Bobby Rock drum clinic in Greenville, NC around '91-'92.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: my vox at the time, me (Malmsteen shirt), Carl Carter, Bobby Rock, our drummer, our other guitarist, Brett. I didn't realize his skill was so high b/c all I had heard up until that point was Nelson, which got changed off of the radio/MTV as soon as it came on. They did a 3 piece version of Frankenstein that blew me away. Brett's technique of using a pick + finger picking at the same time (similar to how Vinnie Vincent was doing at the time) just made me sit and stare in awe. You never know what gems are sitting in overly Pop bands.
> 
> EDIT: OMG...i forgot how massive Bobby Rock's thighs were from all those years of double kick LOL



I went to a couple of his clinics here a couple of years ago, nicest fucking guy on two legs. I can't say enough good things about his personality or his playing.


----------



## Fiction

Bekanor said:


> Zac, you're a fucking great guy.





I'm gonna say this makes me happy haha.


----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> I'm gonna say this makes me happy haha.



Hearing about your hilarious random stuff made me laugh so it's mutual. 

I do similar things, for example I put this on the fridge at work:









The reaction was priceless, utter bafflement all around.


----------



## mlp187

I scored a 100% on my physics mid term. I was the only one. It's an especially big deal to me because I used to be one of those ignorant douches that believed in perpetual motion without ever diving into simple particle physics or even basic calculus. Physics is awesome and so is math.


----------



## ghostred7

mlp187 said:


> I scored a 100% on my physics mid term. I was the only one. It's an especially big deal to me because I used to be one of those ignorant douches that believed in perpetual motion without ever diving into simple particle physics or even basic calculus. Physics is awesome and so is math.


The words "simple" and "particle physics" should never be mentioned in a sentence. 

Congrats on the mid term....that's intense.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm trying to learn all the rhythm guitar parts/harmonies to this masterpiece:


It's so damn fun to play and it puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Brill

Because i got sime fluro green suspenders. And got to hang out with my anime crazed friebd for 9 hours, she looked up sooooo much Yuri and Loli. And then watched soo much k-pop.


----------



## Metalus

Because I might be going on tour with some good friends


----------



## Jake

It's 365 days exactly since I shipped out my Horizon to get my RGA321f, and low and behold today I'm shipping out the RGA321 for a Jackson SL1. Kind of weird that its been exactly one year


----------



## flexkill

717ctsjz said:


> It's 365 days exactly since I shipped out my Horizon to get my RGA321f, and low and behold today I'm shipping out the RGA321 for a Jackson SL1. Kind of weird that its been exactly one year


----------



## Jake

flexkill said:


>


----------



## Metal_Webb

Well now I'm home, the gig was worth the 7 hours driving required to get there and back 
Katatonia. Absolutely stunning. So happy to finally hear "Day and then the Shade", "My Twin" and "Forsaker" live, absolutely nailed it.
Opeth. 2 hour and 15 minute set. Went through a large chunk of their catalogue and totally nailed it. The set went from crushing to beautiful to chilled then back to crushing. Blackwater Park for the encore was *fucking brilliant*. Cements them at God Tier in my eyes now. Surprising was the number of women in attendance, even managed to get boxed in by females in the pit XD Also, there was some random dude making peacock noises.

Kinda disappointed that these are the only photos of the gig that came out good, the rest are all blurry, pixelated messes :S Also, simple but awesome tour shirt design.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New lady friend... 

Let's see how THIS one plays out.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Going to see Between the Buried and Me and Coheed & Cambria tomorrow night at Radio City Music Hall!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Coheed


----------



## Murmel

Started watching Mad Men, seems promising


----------



## daniel_95

Finally hit the next level with my sweep picking which accidentally cleaned up my alternate picking in the process.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

cause i just came up with something i actually like, listen if you want. it was recorded from my phone though so the audio isnt the best.



same thing pretty much but with the bass turned up more


----------



## Adrian-XI

New Tesseract trailer jingles my jangles. So pumped for altered state.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Made a female friend over internet couple of months ago and just played some League of Legends with her. I mean, there is nothing "going on" but when she says that I was fun to play with and that we need to stay in touch more often then how can a man not get happy over such thing?


----------



## Don Vito

Because I actually got to go out and have a nice meal in a town I don't absolutely despise.

I've been so broke for the past 3 months, I could only go to school and go straight home.


----------



## bondmorkret

It's weekend!


----------



## Veldar

Give me a P.
Give me a O.
Give me a R.
Give me a N.

what does that spell?

Yeah I lied I'm watching red dwarf.


----------



## Idontpersonally

found youtube porn


----------



## DeathMentaL

had a cheese sarni with some pepsi max.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Macarone box and milk. What hangover?


----------



## tacotiklah

Woke up in a really good mood. Successfully learned to play the guitar and main horn sections of this epic song:


I do believe this made me at least 20% cooler now.


----------



## Basti

It's a good day to be Italian, having beaten Ireland (on St Patrick's?) 

edit: Oh, bought tickets to Exodus


----------



## tacotiklah

Idontpersonally said:


> found youtube porn





(it's not NSFW, and will probably make you laugh. Promise, so please no ban.)


----------



## Ralyks

Unless the postal service is slow, I'm now a Substitute Teacher for the Buffalo Public School District.


----------



## BumbleBee

yummy coffee today.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Listening to music in 256kbps mp3 format and in FLAC after that.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Listening to music in 256kbps mp3 format and in FLAC after that.


I don't understand any of this, but I want to do it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I don't understand any of this, but I want to do it.



Please say you're kidding or I'm failing in English bad.  

In case you're not kidding:
256kbps mp3 = pretty shitty mp3 file (320kbps being the max quality(bitrate) of mp3)
FLAC = free lossless audio codec (like it says, lossless so the best audio quality(bitrate) you can get)


----------



## texshred777

Running an RPG session Monday night, and it's my favorite homebrew game. The resident rules lawer may have his head explode that he has to be creative instead of using rules only to determine what he can/can't do.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm finally done with Breaking Bad. What an awesome show and the best part is that there's more to come. Luckily I only have to wait couple of months unlike rest of you guys.


----------



## Vinchester

I just bought Brutal Legend, and finished it in 10 hour sitting 

It's a game about heavy metal adventures, just ported to PC last month! I got it from Steam and love every bit of it. Awesome soundtracks, checked. Great world, checked, humour, checked, Lots of hot chicks, CHECKED. 

It's also the only game that plays Judas Priest's Painkiller for final boss fight (and Dimmu Borgir/Enslaved in other late game battles)


----------



## AxeHappy

ghstofperdition said:


> (it's not NSFW, and will probably make you laugh. Promise, so please no ban.)



You should be banned for My Little Pony.

Why I'm happy:

Yesterday I ate:
3 small pieces of tofu in a spicy peanut sauce
1 homemade...vegan brownie with vegan peanut butter frosting
a couple of gummi bears

Yesterday I drank:
1 bottle of wine (shitty wine...see if I ever trust the LCBO "Staff Picks" again...jerks)
4 glasses of Chivas Regal
3 glasses of Century Reserve 15-25 Rye
4 glasses of Russian Standard Vodka
Too many jello shots (50% Vodka mix) in this: 









style. (Made them myself of course. Store bought stuff is for philistines) 

Inside of 5 hours.

And I woke up today.

Also, the whole going to bed with a lovely lady and the giving her a fantastic amount of orgasms was a nice experience. Been a while so I've had the chance to do that.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I am listening to DragonForce.

Yes, yes, I know. And yes, I genuinely enjoy their music. Come at me.


----------



## AxeHappy

DragonForce are fucking awesome. I approve. 

Also, very nice chaps.


----------



## Jake

Awesome show tonight with friends, actually saw another forum members band play! It was a good night.


----------



## Black Mamba

HALO OF BLOOD!


----------



## Don Vito

This^+ Spring Break+I got my fucking room cleaned and organized+My mom upgraded my data plan from 2GB to 5GB. Thanks mom!


----------



## tacotiklah

Did some much needed personal grooming/trimming of things. I feel much sexier and more confident now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black Mamba said:


> HALO OF BLOOD!



March 13th? How the fuck did I miss this. Hopefully it was just press only.


----------



## Brill

AxeHappy said:


> You should be banned for My Little Pony



You can get banned for that?  scary thought...

Im hapy because a friend who i thought hated me, doesn't actually hate me!


----------



## tm20

been listening to this non stop since i found it....i love it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76zOrUwvDRI

and i saw the lab manager today, shes so pretty.made my day


----------



## AxeHappy

Loxodrome said:


> You can get banned for that?  scary thought...



Only if you hide it in Porn.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Good life, hot wife, healthy kid:






Nice guitars and not much GAS atm:





Good job and enough money to pay the bills with some left over. Not much of any way it can get better, you know....also, I discovered this band awhile back, and this song always makes me happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq89_J5po-Y



Pretty optimistic today, actually! Have a great day!


----------



## Murmel

I look fucking amazing today. 

/narcissist


----------



## BlackMastodon

steinmetzify said:


> Good life, hot wife, healthy kid, *god-level beard*:


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Don Vito

Murmel said:


> I look fucking amazing today.
> 
> /narcissist


This is one of the best feelings in the world. I feel that way today.

I am also happy because I've managed to stay out the red and accumulate 1000 rep points. Hooray for useless currency!


----------



## Kidneythief

My dad's heart surgery went good, and he will be out of the hospital in a few days.

And it's also my 28th Birthday.


----------



## Steinmetzify

BlackMastodon said:


> Fixed that for you.


 
LMAO...dude, that was 4 years ago.....can't fit it all in the pic, but it looks like this now:


----------



## benduncan

lately ive been worried about being assertive, social and being able to deal with anxiety in general.

i have a 103 fever and my "filter" seems to have shut off. im making jokes, having no trouble talking to everyone. (ive been in the hospital for other reasons, so there are people around me).

i wish i was like this all of the time


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Blind Guardian and people to talk to


----------



## Konfyouzd

New chick is kinda cool...


----------



## tacotiklah

Just got paid today and after my car insurance payment clears, I can get the money orders needed to buy me a used peavey 3120.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^Lemme know how you like it. I've been interested in that one.


----------



## morrowcosom

It was about 70 degrees fahrenheit outside, so I went for a 45 minute walk and then ate a bologna sandwich.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Ghost (or Ghost B.C.) are fucking awesome!

Secular Haze - Ghost B.C.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got another copper penny RG470. 

I'm als about to start learning trombone...


----------



## skisgaar

I know what I'm goign to do in my photography classes today.

Oh, and "Charlie Don't Surf" just came on my iPod! Always makes me cheerful.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I fucked up the math finals so bad that I can only laugh. At least it's now over and I don't have to think about it (before the next autumn if I don't pass). I still have the geography exam on Friday and I haven't even opened the books and I'm so exhausted about today's exam that I can't even concentrate on reading so that leaves me trying to read 3 books tomorrow.


----------



## tacotiklah

Metal_Webb said:


> Ghost is fucking awesome!




I'm happy because people think I'm awesome. As misguided as that belief is, it's still wonderful that they believe I'm awesome.


----------



## Metal_Webb

ghstofperdition said:


> I'm happy because people think I'm awesome. As misguided as that belief is, it's still wonderful that they believe I'm awesome.



Oh you


----------



## Murmel

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm als about to start learning trombone...



I'm considering trying to learn the trumpet. Not going to aim for virtuoso or anything, bass will probably always be my main instrument. But it would be fun to try


----------



## tacotiklah

Konfyouzd said:


> ^Lemme know how you like it. I've been interested in that one.



Payment is sent, so it's a matter of the mail doing its thing, and then it being shipped out to me. I'll throw up a NAD once it comes in the mail. SOOOOO stoked that I can finally own a 3120.


----------



## fps

Finally released an album. Had wanted to for ten years.


----------



## mcd

had a really good interview for a REALLY good job.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Mid April NGD maybe...


----------



## Fiction

New Acoustic Day!


----------



## Konfyouzd

ghstofperdition said:


> Payment is sent, so it's a matter of the mail doing its thing, and then it being shipped out to me. I'll throw up a NAD once it comes in the mail. SOOOOO stoked that I can finally own a 3120.



3120 is the XXX right?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Murmel said:


> I'm considering trying to learn the trumpet. Not going to aim for virtuoso or anything, bass will probably always be my main instrument. But it would be fun to try



I play guitar, bass and sax (tenor and soprano). 

My keys player does piano, trumpet, French horn, ocarina and melodica. 

He thought a trombone would help our sound so I said why the fuck not?


----------



## mcd

Murmel said:


> I'm considering trying to learn the trumpet. Not going to aim for virtuoso or anything, bass will probably always be my main instrument. But it would be fun to try



trumpet was my first instrument.....now i wanna buy another!


----------



## Solodini

I just received news that funding for the guitar/music lessons I teach through the council has been extended for another 12 weeks, despite a drastic decrease in funding available. Ecstatic that I can continue to provide these lessons. Things are starting to click for the kids and they're improving leaps and bounds in their understanding so it would be a real shame if it had dropped right at this juncture. With it being a council thing it would be really difficult to even try to get it going as a voluntary post in lieu of funding so long may it continue!


----------



## tacotiklah

Konfyouzd said:


> 3120 is the XXX right?



Yeah the XXX is like the "father" of the 3120 and the ultra/ultra plus is the grandfather, but I feel there are some differences (probably minor though) in tone between them all. Even more in mine so since the one I'm buying has upgraded tubes as well.


----------



## Blake1970

I just discovered Agoraphobic Nosebleed \m/


----------



## Pav

Successfully installed my first Monte Allums mod last night! Well worth the time and money. Now I have an effect that's 2-3 times as good as it was stock and plenty of experience soldering/desoldering PCBs. Now to get two or three more pedals and kits and go apeshit.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm now getting into Insect Warfare for the first time.


----------



## Fiction

Fiction said:


> New Acoustic Day!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/jazz-acoustic-classical-fingerstyle/231960-nad-ibanez-ac240.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

My swirl should be here soon and the vik is shipping by the end of the month (supposedly)


----------



## Bekanor

It's Friday, I just ate a half tonne of chicken, bacon, mushroom and pesto fettuccine, I'm going home in about an hour and this time next week I'll be on a week's holiday.


----------



## Don Vito

Lots of new 2013 metal releases that don't suck, and my iPhone should be able to function on the internet my either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## tacotiklah

I bought this shirt for my cousin since last week was her bday and I didn't have money until now. Fellow Sons of Anarchy fans will get it:


----------



## ASoC

Met a girl last summer, I was crazy about her.
We kind of stopped talking, made me sad.
She just hit me up again, I'm in a GREAT mood


----------



## Fat-Elf

Geography and therefore all high school final exams done. Now I can breathe again.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam Day!!!!!! 

   

And I'm still happy about that RG470 I still don't have yet... Nostalgia ftw.


----------



## That_One_Person

Ordered an iPhone 5 and the stainless steel letter inserts for the rear panel on my Camaro just shipped


----------



## groverj3

Just got home from work, enjoying some Shock Top and just ordered 3 of the Chris Broderick pick clips!


----------



## UnderTheSign

It's almost weekend, just work from 6am till 3pm tomorrow, then it's band time and on sunday I'm visiting the museum with a fab girl...What more could I wish for?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

SPRING BREAK!


----------



## F0rte




----------



## Jake

I skated an empty indoor skatepark with my friend for 3 hours. Getting back into it and having it count as part of my physical therapy for my shoulders is awesome. As long as I dont fall on them


----------



## tacotiklah

Found out a hot girl (albeit online  ) has a crush on me and wants me. Celebrate with a couple beers? HELLZ YEAH!


----------



## oryphic

finally getting used to my EBMM JP7 and dialing in patches on the axe after a few weeks. very, very excited. the long road head to great tone seems fully paved for me now. the only limitations i have are those i set on myself, the feeling is liberating.

Science!


----------



## jonajon91

The last few bags of haribo super mix have all been ... like ... 90% little jelly men


----------



## Fat-Elf

jonajon91 said:


> The last few bags of haribo super mix have all been ... like ... 90% little jelly men



Nice, I'm eating pick 'n' mix candy for the first time in ages. So good.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just played guitar for almost two hours for the first time in a long time and I wasn't playing like shit. Feels good man.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Passed geography with 18/72 points! Not that good but at least I beat my obnoxious friend who kept giving me shit about my math test.  Today the temperature went to + degrees first time in weeks and it just gets warmer next week, looks like spring is finally here.


----------



## Murmel

Big concert we've been working on for 6 months is to go off on wednesday, gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## Metal_Webb

Finally bothered to go to a tutorial for my Automated Control class. Glad I did, the tutor has the best ass/box gap that I have seen in quite a while  I think I'll go to the rest for the semester now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I passed all the final exams.. I will actually graduate high school in time.


----------



## mcd

Just got off the phone with potential job....looks like i'll have an official offer letter tomorrow! NEW GUITARS HERE I COME!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Have you ever seen a man inserting a double-tipped condom made of tinfoil into a wall plug? Well, I have and it is the most hilarious thing I have seen in ages.


----------



## BlackMastodon

3,000th post. Not sure if I'm really happy about it or if it just means I should spend less time here?







Nah, I love this place too much.


----------



## tacotiklah

Discovered the deliciousness that is Jalapeno Popper Chili Cheeseburgers from Wienerschnitzel. Chili cheeseburgers with 3 cheddar cheese stuffed deep fried jalapenos in them. 
I may have died and gone to gluttony heaven...


----------



## pink freud

Woo, got a B+ in electromagnetism.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Was a lil pissed at her earlier, but I got me a down ass bitch. Tomorrow I begin learning trombone. The new Army of Two comes out tomorrow. NGD tomorrow. Interviews Wednesday and Thursday. Goddamn...

Edit: How did I forget to mention that my keys player is learning guitar at an alarming rate. I've been looking for a rhythm guitarist forever and one fell in my lap. Funny. Last week I got a fortune cookie that said: "You'll find what you seek was already in your hand."


----------



## Solodini

You were seeking cock?


----------



## mcd

pink freud said:


> Woo, got a B+ in electromagnetism.



im happy cause i googled electromagnetism, and learned something!


----------



## tacotiklah

Solodini said:


> You were seeking cock?










Sorry Kon, but that shit was funny. 
I'm happy because that made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Winspear

Yesterday morning I had a list of things that I was excited for that day. All but one turned out to be a disaster. Before I went to sleep, they all were rectified and it became the best day ever. Fuckyeah


----------



## bondmorkret

Because I'm listening to Adam Rogers!


----------



## Metal_Webb

My boss is letting me mind his house during the weeks while I'm at uni and he's at the new shop (which THANK FUCK, after 2 years of dicking around to get it open is doing bloody well). The caveat of staying here is I get it for free with no utilities as long as I keep up with general maintenance. A pain in the arse not having my instruments here, but I can deal with it (just )

Edit: Just won a bottle of Motorhead's Shiraz. That'll do haha


----------



## Insightibanez

Because my son will be arriving/ born here soon.....

Plus I got my 8 stringer.


----------



## Fiction

Heading on a road trip up north tomorrow for a 5 day jazz and blues festival.. So fucking excited!


----------



## tacotiklah

Arrived at my political science class this afternoon only to find that class was cancelled. Looking at the cancellation notice on the class door revealed that the teacher cancelled because he was stuck at jury duty.

Life, I fucking love your sense of irony sometimes.


----------



## Mprinsje

First gig with my band confirmed! April 12!


----------



## Don Vito

Solodini said:


> You were seeking cock?


----------



## Don Vito

Got out of visiting family for Easter holiday.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Last ever Swedish and P.E. classes done! Time for some 1½ week holiday.


----------



## Jakke

Because Rival Sons really delivered last night


----------



## Bekanor

Because in 2 hours I'll be on Holidays for 10 days.


----------



## Don Vito

12 oz. Mouse - apparently not cancelled


----------



## Kiwimetal101

5 day weekend from uni.. FUCK YEA!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Natural wake up in God knows how long time so I feel better than ever, especially after a cup of morning coffee. Not the only reason to be happy. My parents are leaving the house today for the Easter so my friend is coming over tomorrow.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Playing with Nile tonight.

Playing Paganfest Monday.

Going to get into some trouble, for sure.


----------



## tacotiklah

Bekanor said:


> Because in 2 hours I'll be on Holidays for 10 days.



Just got out of class and am now on break for 10 days.


----------



## Genome

Figured out how to reamp and monitor the mix at the same time with the Axe-FX II


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm so fucking drunk that I don't even know.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I'm so fucking drunk that I don't even know.


I'm reporting you for cyber bullying. You wouldn't believe the things this guy is sending me. GOD DAMN


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I'm reporting you for cyber bullying. You wouldn't believe the things this guy is sending me. GOD DAMN



I'm happy because I put dick in my wife and I don't know, I eat meatpies.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Fat-Elf said:


> I'm happy because I put dick in my wife and I don't know, I eat meatpies.



Are you secretly Australian?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Metal_Webb said:


> Are you secretly Australian?



Probaly, you never know.


----------



## DarkRain93

Randall is making the RG series again , and I got all of my bands songs down well on the bass, I was just the vocalist and they were looking for a bass player and I happen to play bass as well.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Boden 7 deposit sent!

That makes 5 guitars I have coming at one stage or another. Wtf am I doing, I can't even play guitar properly. Still happy though.


----------



## Murmel

Because John Butler is extremely sexy and good at guitar. Would go gay for.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I can play the first 20 seconds of Animals as Leaders' On Impulse. Baby steps, folks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beer and Killswitch Engage's new album. Best Saturday ever.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm so friendly right now. I want to be friends with everybody.

Good vibes all around.


----------



## Pav

Just threw four Boss pedals on eBay. With whatever I get for them, I'll either be getting a nice ABY or paying my taxes. Priorities.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Coffee at sunrise.


----------



## Murmel

Because I hung out with a super awesome girl last night and we hit it off really well.


----------



## Don Vito

So many feels from Yelawolf. I suddenly feel cooler for living in Alabama.


----------



## tm20

i just found this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=---AtpxbkaE


----------



## AxeHappy

Some of you may remember this post:



AxeHappy said:


> First girl I've been attracted to since my, "Ridiculously Out of my League Ex," finally figured out she was ridiculously out of my league and dumped my ass came to my apartment for a small party on Saturday.
> 
> Near the end of the party, "You look a lot like my boyfriend."
> 
> Fuck.



in the "Why are you Mad..." thread. 

On Friday she broke up with her Boyfriend. And then Things got epically...."interesting," between us. Yay.


----------



## Deathbykidd

brutalwizard said:


> Have a interview tomorrow for my favorite place in the world The boise venue, working at it's new location in my hometown caldwell Id. It is moving after 7 years to a larger place that will have a bar and a larger occupancy instead of closing because the owners of the building hating the music they book, thus raising the lease to EXTREME prices.
> 
> I am also happy because i am playing one of the last metal shows at the Iconic Boise venue with The contortionist, WTR, IDW, ECTthis saturday.



Your from caldwell???? That's where i'm at. I didn't realize that the venue is moving over here. That's good to hear. Caldwell could really use it.


----------



## Blake1970

Just purchased tickets to Six Feet Under, Decrepit Birth and Cannabis Corpse for July 10th @ Fitzgerald's in Houston \m/


----------



## jonajon91

I found a load of bitchin' chords to play around with (I lead a slow life)

E----0----0-----0---5---0
B----10---12----6---3---0
G----13---13----7---0---9
D----11---11----7---4---7
A----0----9-----0---2---11
E----0----0-----6---0---0


----------



## Friendroid

Because I was able to tab and learn this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdowAvURO_4


----------



## GizmoJunior

I applied for a scholarship that is worth a total of $18,000 and today I received a phone call saying I am the recipient!


----------



## Don Vito

Found some shirts I thought had been given away to good will including: FOX HOUND shirt
Hatsune Miku shirt
Mayhem Fest 2009 shirt signed by Trivium
Cynic Traced in Air shirt signed by Born of Osiris
and a rasta cap I bought last summer


----------



## Insightibanez

Just finished laying down the drum track and the scratch tracks for the guitars...

A few co-workers and I are going to cover/ record Diamond Eyes by Deftones


----------



## tacotiklah

My Peavey 3120 came in the mail today and I love the hell out of it. Oddly enough; for all of the gain that it has, I can't stop playing around on the clean channel. It's really just that good.

Edit:
Oh god, this clean channel is turning me into a jazz hipster. I was doing ii-V-I progressions with accompanying solos well into the wee hours of the night.
I may have to revoke my own metal card.


----------



## Blake1970

So I go up to CVS for some snacks because I have the munchies and I'm wearing my Iron Maiden Killers shirt. When I get up to the counter this elderly lady at the register is just standing there with her jaw dropped shaking her head. She told me that it was the ugliest, scariest thing she has ever seen and we both started laughing. I'm going to go back up there tomorrow and wear my Cattle Decapitation shirt!


----------



## Jakke

Happy? Eh, satisfied maybe.. I'm finally re-doing my digital music to FLAC files


----------



## mcd

house hunting, boy turned one, less than a month away before epic beard starts!


----------



## Jake

As I Lay Dying is playing a FREE SHOW in state college on friday, holy shit.


----------



## Chuck

Tax return came in yesterday. Winning


----------



## DLG

I'm happy because of this picture


----------



## Pav

TC Electronic Toneprint Editor has finally arrived!


----------



## spawnofthesith

I listened to Isis for almost 8 hours straight at work today


----------



## Brill

Because i got a B7K and steve morse pickup today. Plus a new con
Mputer yesterday.

Also Im back!

EDIT: yey i feel needed!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Loxodrome said:


> Because i got a B7K and steve morse pickup today. Plus a new con
> Mputer yesterday.
> 
> Also Im back!



I finally sold my piano, last Swedish and therefore last any test in high school is over (well, I have to leave for the listening comprehension in 15 minutes..) and went pretty well and this guy is back! Things are finally going good again.


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> Also Im back!


----------



## Murmel

2 new pairs of jeans in the mail. Suh-weet. One pair is raw denim.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

I'm happy because I just got accepted to Berklee! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/233431-i-finally-got-into-berklee.html


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I'm happy because I ordered an unloaded, empty, void, vacant, unoccupied 2x12 cab.

So I received the box from UPS, and daaaaayum. It was heavy, about double what I expected! 

Some dork shipped a V30 loaded cab. 

I hate V30's but they're gonna get me the money for EVM12L recone kits. Yusssss!!!

And, more important, my new rig is now complete!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

mcd said:


> house hunting, boy turned one, less than a month away before epic beard starts!


 
1st Bdays are so awesome. Congrats!


----------



## muffinbutton

got my bridge in the mail today.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

went to a party with my ex
=> was the best wingman ever, only to realize she still wants me
=> hit it off with 2 other girls
=> the partey goes on

UUUH YEAH!


----------



## mcd

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> 1st Bdays are so awesome. Congrats!



thanks! Epic mess that day was


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just watched N-Korean tv for 15 minutes. Better program than in my country.


----------



## tacotiklah

I found out I won a free copy of Feared's album Furor Incantatus. I never win anything, so I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm happy because I got the job!


----------



## Murmel

Because Bruno Mars's bassist is one groovy bastard.


----------



## MFB

Finally switched out my LG Spectrum 2 that I got last Thursday over to the DROID Razr M since I couldn't use a 4.7" display for the life of me. It was aesthetically great and I'm cool with Android as an OS but you wouldn't think .4" on a screen would ruin your typing like it did mine.


----------



## Brill

Because i just ordered a hellraiser c-vi (the 30" baritone)


----------



## Insightibanez

Because my EMG 808x set just arrived today after waiting patiently for 2 weeks


----------



## Pav

Just returned from some close friends' awesome wedding! Kinda drunk and ready to sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## Blake1970

Connected with an old friend who has been playing guitar for decades. He's going to give me some blues lessons! I might actually become somewhat decent as a musician.


----------



## pink freud

Just checked out my new townhouse. I apparently now have a free new TV.


----------



## AxeHappy

Changed out the coolant and lowbeams in my car just now.  

Which likely seems like no big deal to most of the forum but I never had anybody teach me jack about cars and started trying to learn just recently. So it makes me happy!


----------



## Francis978

Might be getting a EBMM BFR JP 7 string


----------



## BumbleBee

I had a new bass day yesterday!!!


----------



## piggins411

I met Evan Brewer and Dan Briggs last night, and they're both super cool guys


----------



## Blake1970

I got laid off 5 months ago and being unemployed sucks ass, but I got a call for an overnight assistant manager position at Wal-Mart so I'm pretty happy this morning!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Can't get enough Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## daniel_95

I sold my Laney 4x12 5 minutes ago


----------



## Don Vito

fun/jp/osting


----------



## ZEBOV

I just saved someone's life.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^no way? how?


----------



## ZEBOV

Some girl was laying in the grass all kinds of fucked up at what was pretty much a hippie-fest with lots of local bands playing. I knew something was wrong when I saw how she was struggling to breathe and the look in her eyes. She was barely conscious and her face was turning purple. So I yelled out for help because I knew there were professional medical personnel there, and when they started tending to her, I called 911. She ate shrooms and drank way too much moonshine. She probably underestimated the moonshine and got alcohol poisoning. She was only 17 years old.

EDIT: When I found her, she was purple, gasping for air, and awake but not conscious at all. She was in a bad place.


----------



## Church2224

I decided to take up bass and drums. 

Played my buddies Fender American HSS Strat and never jammed so amazingly in my life. Major Fender GAS now.

I texted a girl yesterday about joining a mutual friend of ours and I to go skating with us. I thought I would have to remind her and she would blow me off. Instead, she texted back and wanted to know if we could go swimming and hiking instead. Get to see a gorgeous girl in a bikini for part of a day? Fuck to the yes!!!


----------



## Cynic

Auditioned for and band, yesterday. I have a good feeling that I got the spot.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Passed the last Swedish test. No more Swedish anymore, EVER!


----------



## Solodini

The jokes taking place on Twitter right now.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Passed the last Swedish test. No more Swedish anymore, EVER!



Well, surely should the eastern part of the kingdom speak the language of your betters?


----------



## ghostred7

ZEBOV said:


> Some girl was laying in the grass all kinds of fucked up at what was pretty much a hippie-fest with lots of local bands playing. I knew something was wrong when I saw how she was struggling to breathe and the look in her eyes. She was barely conscious and her face was turning purple. So I yelled out for help because I knew there were professional medical personnel there, and when they started tending to her, I called 911. She ate shrooms and drank way too much moonshine. She probably underestimated the moonshine and got alcohol poisoning. She was only 17 years old.
> 
> EDIT: When I found her, she was purple, gasping for air, and awake but not conscious at all. She was in a bad place.


Awesome dude. For me...saving someone's life is a flipping awesome feeling. Kudos for the quick thinking. In that environment, I'm not sure how many other people would have done the same.

As for what brought me here, which now pales in comparison LOL, my Dr gave me the green-light to start working out again after my accident....as long as I stay on the lighter side of the weights. Seeing how i'm ~12lbs loss since Mar 4....i'll take whatever.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Well, surely should the eastern part of the kingdom speak the language of your betters?



Eastern part of kingdom? It's not 12th century anymore.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got a buncha shit done today I'd hoped to accomplish last week. Better late than never right?


----------



## tacotiklah

I am mobile again. 
There was a link between my brake pedal and my shifter of my car that went bad and was preventing my car from coming out of park. My nephew-in-law came by and was so kind as to snip that wire right quick. I was having trouble with it in the past so I'm not so sure now that it was related to that stereo being put in. I fully intend to take it to a mechanic and see about replacing that wire and resetting my vehicle's anti theft system just in case.


----------



## Bekanor

I'm treating myself to this on my way home from work tomorrow. 

The Ghost Train  | LEGO Shop


----------



## Vostre Roy

Just got my taxes money. Never had such an high amount of money in my bank account.

Ever.


----------



## JEngelking

Because I'm making my 900th post.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just came back from our school's music diploma concert. Our performance went pretty well in my opinion even though the bassist who was kinda the head of the band went crying after our set because he took the fuck ups so personally. At least I felt more confident and relaxed than ever before on stage.


----------



## Vinchester

I just found this


----------



## That_One_Person

Got the starter replaced in the good old Z28. Didn't need a new driveshaft after also, but it needs to stop breaking shit  Also, it's running better and harder now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Made a bunch of money today, figured out a new business to start last month and it should be up and running inside of two weeks barring anything unforeseen, and I scored an amp I've been after for 3 years from a friend and it's righteous as hell. Great weekend turning into a great week.


----------



## ghostred7

Because I'm paranoid about online purchases from unofficial retailers, I checked on my guitar to make sure what I had was legit. This is their reply...


> Hello,
> 
> That makes much more sense now! That is one of our premium series guitars, and that serial number is actually correct! This serial number left our building in September of 2012. That guitar is an S970! You can see the specs for this guitar in our catalog from last year. Check it out: Ibanez Catalogs
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ibanez USA


^ makes me happy and a lot more stress-free

In addition, I found a new pick that I like more than the one I've been using for the last year or so. Was using the "Big Stubby" purple (2.0 maybe?) and now found the Dunlop Nylon "Max-Grip" 1.14 and LOVE it. This makes for a good music day \m/


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Bekanor said:


> I'm treating myself to this on my way home from work tomorrow.
> 
> The Ghost Train. | LEGO Shop


 
I'm so jealous now it almost ruins my happypost. Man that train is awesome!

I am extremely happy with my new VHT Sig:X


----------



## Brill

And thats a double post...


----------



## Brill

Brcause new hat and teddy


----------



## Jakke

My band's demo/EP is slowly coming together...


----------



## Fat-Elf

I needed to put something inside my Framus cab so the backplate fell off which resulted in one badly dislocated cord plug and the wires coming from the amp jack getting ripped off of the speaker. 

At least school day is over, sun shines and I have 3 liters of Coke.


----------



## Brill

Started talking to a cute girly i met. 
We ended up getting into a deep conversation about human nature. 
Didnt expect to be talking about that sort of stuff when i started talkibg to her lol.


----------



## Brill

Started talking to a cute girly i met. 
We ended up getting into a deep conversation about human nature. 
Didnt expect to be talking about that sort of stuff when i started talkibg to her lol.


----------



## -42-




----------



## asher

I've had a glorious full day of mostly offtrail and chute skiing with surprisingly gorgeous snow. At Snowbird/Alta in Utah.

Sadly I go home tomorrow.


----------



## Bekanor

Cooking lunch at work in an hour or so.


Going home to finish building my Lego ghost train. 


Then Friday tomorrow woo!


----------



## ASoC

someone brought me Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles for dinner


----------



## Don Vito

Went to GC and wanked on a Steve Morse sig. Want.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Singing sesh' with my teacher went pretty well. She complimented my voice telling it was smooth and I stay in key.  She was just wondering why I chose to sing something like this:


----------



## Idontpersonally

found a cool lego video CONTACT 1: A 200,000 Piece LEGO Masterwork by Mike Doyle &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Somehow got all my assignments handed in for uni today, now have two weeks off!


----------



## JoeyW

Up until about January/February I played in a band called Icosian. I put so much time/work/love into that band but due to increasing debt, band expenses, and not being able to get along with one other guy (not going into detail, just not someone I could see myself in a long term business partnership with) I had to quit which was the hardest thing I've ever had to make myself do. I found out last night that the singer from Structures got to hear the EP before it's released this Sunday and activly sought out the drummer just to tell him that he thought it was amazing! Obviously I'm bummed that as soon I left the spoils are about to be enjoyed but I'm so stoked for my best friends!


----------



## Jake

I've been on this site for 2 years as of today! Damn!


----------



## Ralyks

'Cause it's mah birfday! Although I'm 26, so I may also post this in the "Why are you mad?" Thread


----------



## Insightibanez

Because My parents are here visiting for the weekend.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Insightibanez said:


> Because My parents are here visiting for the weekend.



And I'm happy my parents are leaving for a cruise ship trip tomorrow.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> And I'm happy my parents are leaving for a cruise ship trip tomorrow.


tfw house is yours


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> tfw house is yours


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm happy that the weekend is here, though not quite as happy as I'd have been normally since my car is still shot and therefore no way to leave the house. 

Ah well. Homework, netflix, and questionable content should tide me over sufficiently for the weekend.


----------



## Insightibanez

I took the day off work, with pay !!!


----------



## ASoC

ordered 3 patties at In 'N Out. Got a 4th one for free.


----------



## Fiction

Went for an aimless skate, found a bookstore that sells brand new books for $10 or less, ran into an old friend who was how working at a resteraunt my step brother works at who I hadn't seen in ages, so I went and hung with both, he told me I could get a job there whenever I need to and I found a store with cheap American chocolates (reeses, junior and hersheys).

Also turns out I don't like American chocolate, but at least the option is there.


----------



## phugoid

I had a completely believable dream where everything I care about was gone - my wife, my kids, my life here. Then I woke up and it's all still there. 

I hope I'm not one of those people who has to lose everything just to to appreciate what I have.


----------



## GizmoJunior

I got to meet Josh Travis yesterday and take a picture with him. He's a super nice dude and Glass Cloud put on an amazing show. I also met Joe Cocchi which is one of my guitar idols! The list goes on of awesome people I met.


----------



## tacotiklah

ASoC said:


> ordered 3 patties at In 'N Out. Got a 4th one for free.



4x4s sound so good right now. Maybe I can get my aunt to drive me to the one out here.


----------



## Blake1970

Went and seen Evil Dead with a pretty woman. Awesome day!


----------



## JEngelking

Because large breakfast for dinner.  Good stuff.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, Lost is great. It still gives me the creeps the same way as it did back in 4th grade.


----------



## wlfers

because I've been drinking and that makes life more enjoyable. 
oh and yesterday some lady was enjoying my mustache and beard.


----------



## Faine

Finally finished my RG8 mods.


----------



## ittoa666

I'm happy because I figured out a lot about myself this week, and I can change for the better thanks to that, and I also really appreciate my friends for giving me advice when I was at a low. 

It's totally awesome kicking back with a 40 and chilling to good ass music.


----------



## Brill

Because Tim Minchin.


----------



## Vinchester

My DC700 estimated delivery is on Wednesday. 
It has already arrived in my dreams.


----------



## Faine

Cuz I got a new sweet lava lamp at walmart for $14 bucks lol. Havent seen one of these since I was 15


----------



## Insightibanez

My new born son just arrived into this world !!!


----------



## MythicSquirrel

I finally got one of my grails


----------



## kamello

Faine said:


> Cuz I got a new sweet lava lamp at walmart for $14 bucks lol. Havent seen one of these since I was 15



close this thread brothers and sisters, we found our winner (I wanted one of this things since I have use of memory )


----------



## tacotiklah

I have finally finished all of the laundry. Seriously, I had to do like 6-8 loads of laundry. (I really lost count by the last two)


----------



## Insightibanez

I'm happy that Chi is in a better place, but he will be missed.

Heros get remembered, but Legends never die


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I just won a bunch of strings from the Scale the Summit raffle! This is the first thing like this that I've ever won


----------



## tm20

Parkway Drive are touring for their 10th anniversary, looks like i
ll be seeing them for a 2nd time within a year XD epic fucking win!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

Found my tuner.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm moving into a house! And rent will be less than I am paying at my apartment! I GET A FUCKING FRONT AND BACK YARD AS WELL AS A GARAGE WITH POWER! 

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## mcd

AxeHappy said:


> I'm moving into a house! And rent will be less than I am paying at my apartment! I GET A FUCKING FRONT AND BACK YARD AS WELL AS A GARAGE WITH POWER!
> 
> FUCK YEAH!



I just found a house today too! Congrats nothing like getting a new place


----------



## Fat-Elf

The KsE show was the best I have ever seen! First of all, Heartist were great. Their bassist got a guitar headstock right in his eye so he was bleeding all over the place and I heard they had to take him to a hospital. Sylosis were pretty nice, too bad I hadn't heard any of their songs before.

Well, KsE played the most intense and perfect (playing-wise) show ever. The crowd went completely nuts instantly when they hit the stage. The setlist was almost perfect, good blend of their older and newer stuff. Adam D was funny as hell as usually. He also chugged a good amount of beer during the set. Jesse was also great and the crowd made him feel very welcome to come to Finland for the first time. Oh, and I got to shake both Jesse and Adam D's hands. I hope I got some of their powers. 

Overally, very good show even after having doubts of having good time. I'm also happy I didn't drink all of my money this time so I had enough cash to buy their newest album and one of their old live dvds I have tried to find for a long time.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Sylosis were pretty nice, too bad I hadn't heard any of their songs before.


Go listen to the Edge of the Earth album. Now.


----------



## Insightibanez

Just finished with the drum tracks to beauty school by Deftones


----------



## bondmorkret

My custom Suhr is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## BlackMastodon

First exam went pretty well, just 3 more to go and then I get a couple weeks off to party and hopefully work on my builds while the weather is nice.


----------



## JEngelking

Just passed my first 1000 posts. 







Also, HOT WINGS.


----------



## Kidneythief

A band posted the cover-vid I made for one of their songs on their facebook account


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Remembered this song while drinking homebrew


----------



## Genome

Two weeks tomorrow until I see Meshuggah, Devin Townsend and Periphery all on the same bill. Craziness.


----------



## Don Vito

Boston Cream Pie.

SO DERICIOUS


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got shit running smoothly again at work. 

Although... I think I need to stop leaving early and calling out. They called me into the office yesterday to ask if I was unhappy.


----------



## Murmel

Finally got back into a workout routine and shit is going super well. Extremely motivated right now.


----------



## asher

Gig and party tonight.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday...


----------



## AxeHappy

PA Day from bus driving and I don't teach on Fridays!


----------



## JEngelking

Mutha fuckin' bacon burger.


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> Mutha fuckin' bacon burger.



Just returned from that at Five Guys' myself.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

I have my birthday today.
But that means closer to death


----------



## asher

DarkWolfXV said:


> I have my birthday today.
> But that means closer to death


----------



## MFB

Target finally sent me a check for the other part of my bumper repair, so $385 is coming my way towards me new PC which is about half the cost


----------



## mcd

My buddy is drinking a beer and watching soilwork sound check, and shooting the shit with Jeff Loomis. They are the opening act for the night! Im happy for him


----------



## Idontpersonally

I just Lol'd @ all the closed djent threads.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Bought a Strandberg hoodie and stand! 

Boden is still a month out but hey I might as well be prepared


----------



## Jakke

Might get a Dimebucker for a pittance


----------



## Brill

Because I found pictures of kittens and Synthesizer





Convoy the Cat | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Jakke

He's a great man


----------



## Bekanor

Four day weekend after tomorrow woo!


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise

My band finally finished the song we've spent the last couple of weeks working on!


----------



## Jakke

Might finally have decided on an amp head...


----------



## Jake

It's my birthday! I feel old now that I am no longer a teenager


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm actually very proud of myself. Despite being ill and having literally no physical energy to get out of bed, I got up at 4:30am, kicked the ever loving shit out of the first Portal game and beat it in about 4 hours, spent most of the day gathering up and taking great notes for today's open-note political science test, then getting to class on time, breezing through the multiple choice section with very little trouble at all, and finally cranking out a 6 page essay on everything to do with the office of the presidency. 

I did all of that while feeling like complete and utter shit. 

Edit: And because there's no rest for metal vixens, I also knocked out that online test straight away instead of relaxing for a couple of hours first. Now I can collapse into my bed in peace knowing I accomplished a lot today.


----------



## asher

Awesome! Now you can go back and see how much faster you can replay it 

me: Hawai'i for near on two weeks.


----------



## Don Vito

It's raining and my step dad is playing old country songs.


----------



## Lagtastic

Just got the call that the guitar I ordered 14 months ago is ready and will be shipping out today!


----------



## JosephAOI

Got my first job at McDonald's! Going in for my first day in about 20 minutes


----------



## JEngelking

Root beer float and finally making progress in writing the next part of this song which had me stuck for a couple months now.


----------



## Jakke

Wrote three songs with my rythm guitarist/vocalist today


----------



## That_One_Person

Just finished an 11 page research paper to finish my first year of college.  And here's a picture of my car I took in the last week that looks neat.


----------



## tacotiklah

Completed the last exam for this week, plus there's no homework, so I actually have a weekend to myself stress-free. I think I may shed a tear of joy...


----------



## GizmoJunior

Got that sweep tone just right


----------



## GizmoJunior

JosephAOI said:


> Got my first job at McDonald's! Going in for my first day in about 20 minutes



McDonald's was actually my first job too!


----------



## JEngelking

That_One_Person said:


> Just finished an 11 page research paper to finish my first year of college.  And here's a picture of my car I took in the last week that looks neat.



Gonna be me here in a couple hours, gotta type up the last couple pages.


----------



## AxeHappy

I have no idea why. I was in a super bad depression funk this morning, but I'm all happy and shit right now! I'm not going to question it!


----------



## JEngelking

Finished with my research paper! Was confused how to tack on the remaining four pages, but I came up with an idea that springboarded a bunch of others and was able to finish it in barely any time at all.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Caught back up at work! Woot!


----------



## Jakke

Pulled the trigger on a new amp head

Shame that I won't have a cab to go with it for a while though, but still


----------



## AxeHappy

My first student today showed up to his lesson with a new JPXI BFR. 

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## John Drysdale

MCMP implementations!


----------



## Konfyouzd

The job opportunity in NC is still an option... Kinda wanna get away from DC...


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Just printed out my last final paper of the semester, and about to go hand it in and write my last final exam!


----------



## asher

wifi reaches to the beach


----------



## Fat-Elf

Parents off the house, burritos and Lord of the Rings. Love these lazy Saturdays.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Almost pooped myself when I got my income tax cheque.


----------



## BusinessMan

Doritos, gears of war, monster, gummy worms. Best day ever..


----------



## Don Vito

Had some random inspiration and turned a stuffy thermal into a kickass vest.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beer on Sunday morning. Living the dream.


----------



## tacotiklah

A random 3 a.m. urge to jam has turned into me breaking my rut and writing some cool stuff. Here's to hoping I can put it together into a song and see where it goes.


----------



## Daf57

> Why are you happy right now?



Oh yeah! I'm happy! 

Ryan Villopoto makes history in AMA Supercross

any other supercross fans? Villopoto fans?


----------



## Metal_Webb

I have the potential to buy a saxophone (a dodgy chinese copy though) for an offensively cheap price. I find out in a bit less than 21 hours


----------



## trickae

my new bass just came in. Ibanez SR5005. First song I learnt on it was NIB, then schism, then the grudge. Hope to be able to play a majority fo RATM and Tool by the end of the year.

That and I just got word that my Jem has shipped so it should be delivered by the time I get back to Sydney!!


----------



## Don Vito

Panera.


----------



## JEngelking

Mod project's basically on its final half.


----------



## Metal_Webb

I just won an auction on ebay for a saxophone for $96.

So firm right now


----------



## Jakke

Debating immigration with Jocke Skog of Clawfinger, he's interesting for sure...

Very fond of the strawman too.


And now


*EDIT* Wimp...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh dear lord. The music diploma recording we did at school came out more horrible than I thought it would. It's too horrifying to even share.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Fat-Elf said:


> Oh dear lord. The music diploma recording we did at school came out more horrible than I thought it would. It's too horrifying to even share.



Can't say that and not share it now


----------



## Fat-Elf

Metal_Webb said:


> Can't say that and not share it now



Sorry but it just would be too rude towards the other dudes.  I think I can share my own version when it's ready. That one kicks ass.


----------



## JEngelking

Fat-Elf said:


> Sorry but it just would be too rude towards the other dudes.  I think I can share my own version when it's ready. That one kicks ass.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got all my marks back for the semester. B-, B, B+, and an A- in the class I was most worried about. 

And all I had to do to do his well was have absolutely no semblance of a sex life. 



Wait, now I'm sad again.


----------



## Fat-Elf

JEngelking said:


>



Because I just said that it would be very rude to post it online without the other dudes' permission and I'm not going to ask them anything. 

Enough with the OT.. I'm happy because I have no school tomorrow. And Wednesday is the May Day so no school then too. Can fully concentrate on producing the track.


----------



## JEngelking

Fat-Elf said:


> Because I just said that it would be very rude to post it online without the other dudes' permission and I'm not going to ask them anything.



Ah okay, fair enough.


----------



## Don Vito

Remembered my old UG account password. Probably going to get bored in 5 minutes lol.

edit: jesus fuck those avatar sizes

Jimmies status: rustled.


----------



## JEngelking

PS2 nostalgia.


----------



## uberthrall

I only have 42 minutes left of my 12 hour shift.


----------



## Insightibanez

I'm buy a new ibanez soundgear 5 string bass today for $140 with a case.

And I also got power director installed and working which I scored for $13.99


----------



## Ralyks

Moved back to my home area, starting back at my previous job at a much better position and pay in a week and a half.


----------



## Church2224

I have two USA Jacksons coming home to me within the next month or so.

Also found out girl who I have liked for a long time always liked me in return, yet life got in the way of us being together.


----------



## texshred777

"Date" with a cougar tonight.


----------



## Don Vito

People(including myself) are spamming scenecore bands on /hc/(4chan's hardcore porn board).

Butthurt has begun to ensue. Pun intended.


----------



## tacotiklah

Found out I scored a perfect on my Political Science term paper and also scored a perfect on the essay portion of our last test. Good to know that I can at least write well.


----------



## Jake

Because 3 days into finals week my GPA is looking good again. I was slightly worried I'd have a catastrophic failure moment before I moved up to State College to attend Penn State's main campus in the fall for the next 2 years


----------



## Konfyouzd

Finally got off my ass and figured out how to use SD2.0 so I can bitch slap my drummer every time he says that a riff is too hard to come up with a beat for... If I write the guitar, bass AND drum part he'll have no choice but to step his game up.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just came back from cycling and now my hands smell like the rubber handles. Last year I hated the smell but now I love it because it reminds me of last summer.


----------



## Don Vito

I had a dream that I was at Pizza Hut with Obama. He's just as cool as he's portrayed to be.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Was it one of those buffet style Pizza Huts?


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah. He was just sitting next to me in his suit eating some pizza.

Shit, now I'm hungry..


----------



## JEngelking

Salami sub earlier, sold some things on eBay, and got some exercise.

AND, the semester's nearly over.


----------



## Don Vito

1. School got cancelled today
2. Home alone
3. Blasting Veil of Maya on ghetto speakers


----------



## mcd

1. Got a second RR7R on the way....not the best guitar but damn cool and cheap enough to mod the hell out of
2. My BWCG 7 string tele is close to done
3. Next friday marks the official end of military service, and monday starts new job!
4. GYROS!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> 1. School got cancelled


 ..tomorrow. 

I also got time till Monday to work on my music diploma.


----------



## Pav

Finally getting to truly experiment with new neck pickups.


----------



## Don Vito

I took a nap.


----------



## AxeHappy

Moved into the new house and it's awesome. 

Still have bunches of unpacking to do, but I'm all super happy about the place so far. 

Got my first Cellphone ever (Nexus 4). 

I got paid more than I was expecting at work. 

Gave Rob my new Address and the KxK should be shipping out shortly!

Being in the new place seems to have *really* helped my depression a *massive* amount.

Only thing holding me back is worrying about getting enough money for the ViK deposit and rent. 2 of the room mates dropped out, and the other one (bless her soul) doesn't make very much money at all so the extra cost falls on me. I may be moving the JEM, but selling a JEM to get a ViK is a win in my books.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise

The vocalist that I've been trying to pull for my band for over a year is coming to jam with us tomorrow. I need this to work so I can get back on stage.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because my country plays their first match of the hockey world championship tournament today.  Also, I found about Messenger Reviver. Screw Skype.


----------



## Don Vito

Cupcakes and alcohol.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Because I'm watching Anchorman


----------



## asher

Went out for beers with a bunch of my highschool friends who I haven't seen in quite a while, since I've been living in Virginia still this year and they're all still in the 'Bay.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Music diploma songs are finally on CD, therefore done. Now to rewrite the essay. ->


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Birthday tomorrow.


----------



## AxeHappy

Maple Leafs won their first playoff game in 9 years! 

Plus, Jamming last night. And sex and pizza.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise

On Friday, we jammed with a vocalist I've wanted to work with for over a year. He had only heard a couple of tracks, and old versions at that. He completely killed the entire set, and we now have a new singer that basically does everything I hear in my head when I write. 

We start recording tomorrow. I can't wait for the first mixes to be torn apart by some of the awesome dudes on this forum.


----------



## Pav

It's been nearly 10 long years, but finally, I have a band again.  It feels incredible.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Music diploma is finally done and sent for reviewing. Just uploading the songs I recorded for it on Soundcloud. 

Also, found a candy bar in the freezer. God knows how long it has been there. Still ate it. 

Edit: https://soundcloud.com/fat-elf


----------



## tm20

my Clubroot CDs arrived today


----------



## Church2224

Just reached 20 weekly/biweekly lawn maintenance clients


----------



## Konfyouzd

Recordings are sounding better albeit apparently not any more interesting... 

Also, I managed to unload some gear so I'm less fearful that I'll be out on the street soon.


----------



## Jakke

First gig booked, band website coming up, most things are going great music-wise

*EDIT*
I'm also picking up my new amp tomorrow


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Wore my Grape 5's all day and not a single scuff or mark on them, feelsgoodman.


----------



## Cnev

I just found a CD completely full of garage recordings from my very first band during high school, most of which were brilliantly engineered using a radioshack microphone stuck inside a roadcone we stole off the highway one night. I'm so excited!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I got my first car for my birthday.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Long, sweaty bike trip and beer afterwards. This could turn into a habit.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Just had the best rehearsal in a year. In my main project, we brought back the bassist and drummer with whom me and the guitarist started said band 5 years ago. It went waaaay better than I imagined and god its fun to jam with a(n almost) full band. Now to find a proper singer...


----------



## Fat-Elf

No school tomorrow because of some random national holiday and our school is so fair that Friday is also off so extended weekend, here I come. 

Also, took my seven string to the music class today and all the underclassmen couldn't keep their eyes off of it and this one guy was like "woah, is that a seven-string?".


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> No school tomorrow because of *some random national holiday* and our school is so fair that Friday is also off so extended weekend, here I come.



It's Ascension Day. I'm not a christian, but come on.. You should know that


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> It's Ascension Day. I'm not a christian, but come on.. You should know that



Yeah, I know what it's called but I was just too lazy to translate and I don't have the slightest clue what it is about.


----------



## Jakke

Fat-Elf said:


> Yeah, I know what it's called but I was just too lazy to translate and I don't have the slightest clue what it is about.



In the new Testament, Jesus rises from the dead on Easter Sunday, then walks the earth for 40 days, and rises to heaven. The day he rose is called Ascension Day.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> In the new Testament, Jesus rises from the dead on Easter Sunday, then walks the earth for 40 days, and rises to heaven. The day he rose is called Ascension Day.



I thought it was the Easter he rises to heaven. Brb, reading the Bible from cover to cover..


----------



## DanielWOLF

Like my 7 strings 10-70


----------



## tacotiklah

Fat-Elf said:


> I thought it was the Easter he rises to heaven. Brb, reading the Bible from cover to cover..



Nah Easter is when he "rose from the dead". According to the bible, he was still on Earth for 40 days after that before the Ascension. 

I'm still awaiting for Jesus Hanneman Christ's second coming to feast on the flesh of false prophets.


----------



## Don Vito

miss u jsus.;hop u get betur soon


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> miss u jsus.;hop u get betur soon



Hah, you remind me of this one guy I go to same school with. I just almost have to sit in the same room with him and he makes me smile.


----------



## Fiction

Fat-Elf said:


> Hah, you remind me of this one guy I go to same school with. I just almost have to sit in the same room with him and he makes me smile.





/2011


----------



## ghostred7

After 3yrs of being in a garage, we may potentially have our 1st gig on 5/24 from 9p-1a. Now if we can just shit an additional hour of music. Crux of being a bar cover band....3hrs of music needed (3x1hr sets or 4x45m sets)...now we just gotta crap an hr of music.


----------



## tacotiklah

Don Vito said:


> miss u jsus.;hop u get betur soon



I know that the older members will get this, but doesn't this look like Drakkar?


----------



## Pooluke41

ghstofperdition said:


> I know that the older members will get this, but doesn't this look like Drakkar?



Oh my jesus lord yes.


----------



## Mprinsje

Just went to see the ocean and cult of luna
The ocean was magnificent, Cult of luna was an experience. They also destroyed my ears but thats ok.


----------



## tacotiklah

Pooluke41 said:


> Oh my jesus lord yes.



I'm positive he'll get a real kick out of the irony of that pic. 

On-topic:
Actually went and hung out with my Women in American History teacher today. He is a minister for a small liberal-minded christian church (he is seriously the most laid-back, non-judgmental pastor I've ever met btw) and wanted to meet up with me to talk about LGBT issues and things I've seen the LGBT community face; particularly transpeople. I guess he needed some info for his sermon on loving your fellow man. 

Best convo I've had in along time.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This: http://i.imgur.com/Es9Bmgy.jpg

One of my go to pictures when I am sad.


----------



## Jakke

Watching this and pondering female privilege:



I have also been able to determine that I _probably_ won't lose my hair prematurly, which always is good news


----------



## Adrian-XI

I'm moving to a (much) bigger house in 13 days!


----------



## Don Vito

It's not cold anymore.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> It's not cold anymore.



This. Can keep the window open 24/7 now without freezing.


----------



## Murmel

Finally found a blue blazer I'm happy with. The 2-year hunt has officially ended.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

An old aunt of mine came up to me and said "You're such a handsome young man, I just don't get why you have that piercing in your lip" in the way only judgmental people can.

My mom quickly jumped in (before I could respond) saying "I love it, I think it looks great, it's his style. In fact we were just thinking about getting another tattoo together*" I proceeded to high five my mom and walk out of the room.

 My parents rock.

*When I got my first tattoo my mom came with me and got herself a tattoo as well as fixing an older one.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I high-fived Wes Hauch, got patted on the back by Michael Keene, and helped Ben Weinman crowd surf last night. I haven't tested it yet, but I'm pretty sure the rules are that I've absorbed some of their guitar powers.

On a side note, Wes is a super nice dude. There was this 9 or 10 year old kid in the front row during their set, and Wes came down and talked to him when they finished. Nice of him to do something special for that kid, because I think he might have been killed during Dillinger's set.


----------



## Fiction

Worked 12 Hours straight today without a break, on our busiest day of the year ; Mothers Day.

Sure, that should make me mad, right? Well the drama in the kitchen didn't help, the other chef walked out half way through service leaving myself to cater for the last half of the lunch service. That was annoying, but the whole shift I stuck at it, I didn't complain, I pushed out as good food as I possibly could and I'm happy that I did, showed what I am capable of and impressed the Owner, manager and head chef with how I handled it.

Days like this are why I delayed taking up an apprenticeship as a chef, but at the same time It's why I did. Odd feeling, but whatever


----------



## BlackMastodon

Because Brazilian steakhouse.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Having a wank.


----------



## Chuck

because I'm chillin at home listening to AAL and VoM m/m/m/m/m/


----------



## tacotiklah

SkullCrusher said:


> Having a wank.



Nice! 
Fapping to anything in particular? A buddy of mine is sending me pics of Halo's most recent offerings, so my laptop screen now glows brighter than the sun under a black light.


----------



## Murmel

I found a video of the tough kid in my junior high singing you Raise Me Up and it doesn't suck at all, with some lessons he would be stellar.

I don't even...  It's like its taken right out an american high-school movie


----------



## Jakke

Got on my favourite podcast, and I might have gotten a new title out of it..


----------



## Ralyks

Going back to work tomorrow. Also, learned a few Beatles songs on guitar today.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise

Fiction said:


> Worked 12 Hours straight today without a break, on our busiest day of the year ; Mothers Day.
> 
> Sure, that should make me mad, right? Well the drama in the kitchen didn't help, the other chef walked out half way through service leaving myself to cater for the last half of the lunch service. That was annoying, but the whole shift I stuck at it, I didn't complain, I pushed out as good food as I possibly could and I'm happy that I did, showed what I am capable of and impressed the Owner, manager and head chef with how I handled it.
> 
> Days like this are why I delayed taking up an apprenticeship as a chef, but at the same time It's why I did. Odd feeling, but whatever



Cheers to hard earned respect in the kitchen.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This guy I used to go with to this band school is my substitute teacher today and tomorrow.


----------



## Curt

Finally wrote some riffs today that don't sound like AILD, and LoG had a bastard child.


----------



## Don Vito

Curt said:


> Finally wrote some riffs today that don't sound like AILD, and LoG had a bastard child.


The ultimate challenge of a modern metal guitarist.


----------



## Curt

Indeed. 

To add to why I'm happy: 
Wasted an hour of free time reading comments on metalsucks.net.
If the metal elitist nerd shitfest that site is known for doesn't make you laugh, you're touched in the head.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I finally (kinda) resolved the huge clipping problem I had using impulses. Time for some sick djent tonez!


----------



## Murmel

Excellent workout today, proud of myself


----------



## metricmodulation

Finished my last final, concluding year one of college. I have also acquired a copy of Logic Pro today, and my first 7 string guitar is in the mail and will arrive later this week. I am ready for the summer!


----------



## Cynic

got a song back from the studio for our album. c:


----------



## poopyalligator

The new Bad Rabbits album came out today and I have been listening to it non-stop and I am fucking loving it.


----------



## Mexi

listening to the new Daft Punk album and it is so good it's ridiculous.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Found out today I'm really not that bad at football. And jamming new TSSF tune. Good day.


----------



## Jake

Finally realized why my 7 sounded like ass. It's because I am an idiot. 25k pots with passives derp. Fixing this tomorrow.

full disclosure: I figured it was that originally however since it is an $80 chinese piece of crap I just kind of ignored it until now when I was bored.


----------



## Don Vito

Because a bird shit on Curt.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I have my first GED test tomorrow. I'm kind of nervous.


----------



## Don Vito

Good luck bro! I'm taking mine next month.


----------



## Curt

Don Vito said:


> Because a bird shit on Curt.


 
Yep.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

brutalwizard said:


> You got it son, I did all my tests in one sitting in a little over 2 and a half hours. Complete middle school stuff with some algebra and general idea of american history mainly I found WW2 questions lol.
> 
> Makes me question of what the point of high school was.



Oh wow. If it's what you say, it'll be a breeze. I have Reading and Writing to do tomorrow. Then on the 22nd, it's Math, Science, and History. So we shall see.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm most nervous about Reading as I tend to get deep and interpretative with that shit, often resulting in the wrong answer


----------



## Fat-Elf

I was so stressed to go to class this morning I had to pray to God our teacher would still be absent and... she was! God exists..


----------



## Don Vito

Waka Flocka Goes in the Booth - YouTube


----------



## Church2224

Talked to Rainbow Guitars and they are keeping me in touch with guitars they are getting in 

Starting new guitar lessons tonight 

Sweetwater is offering 24 month financing on Jacksons

And best of all I have my "Puerto Rican Beauty Queen" coming over to my house tomorrow night!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Every now and then I check out the Games Workshop website to see what's new with Warhammer, as I haven't played the tabletop games in about 10 years. Yesterday I checked it out and saw a new Tau codex and new units for them. My nerd/nostalgia boner damn near cracked my desk.


----------



## Winspear

Today is my last day of studies and the last essay I shall ever write


----------



## That_One_Person

Got my grades back from my first year of college: 3.147 GPA. Not good, not bad, but I had a mountain of personal shit going on so i'm happy.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> Every now and then I check out the Games Workshop website to see what's new with Warhammer, as I haven't played the tabletop games in about 10 years. Yesterday I checked it out and saw a new Tau codex and new units for them. My nerd/nostalgia boner damn near cracked my desk.



I've gotten back into 40k this year with 6th edition and I've been liking it quite a bit (played a bit in 3rd). New Tau looks sweet but god damn shit's expensive these days and I have too much incomplete as it is


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

brutalwizard said:


> Just wanted to add i did 2 years of high school extremely well grade wise, and 1 with d's hella drugged out haha.
> 
> but like i said you got it man.
> 
> 
> Also just got done with a 16 ounce cup of almost half seagrams lime gin and lemonade and had to quad make sure this was legible lol.
> 
> And decided to stop pussyfooting around about moving on without my now ex vocalist and drummer haha.



Just got done with the first half of it, wow that was simple.


----------



## Murmel

Have been getting quite a lot of inspiration for songs lately. The genre's and styles are all over the place though


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> I've gotten back into 40k this year with 6th edition and I've been liking it quite a bit (played a bit in 3rd). New Tau looks sweet but god damn shit's expensive these days and I have too much incomplete as it is


If the Riptide battlesuit wasn't $100 I would seriously consider buying it just to have it as a desk ornament (for now).


----------



## Bekanor

Working from home tomorrow. Which basically means sitting on my ass playing video games until someone calls with a problem.


----------



## tm20

saw Deftones last night, it was amazing ^____^ still coming down from the excitement


----------



## muffinbutton

Got to meet and have a short conversation with Dave Draiman last night.


----------



## LuizPauloDT

My Music Man JP13 is going to arrive next month


----------



## wat

I woke up with a beautiful girl in my bed and every time my sunburn hurts on my back it just makes me think of the awesome time I had at the beach the last few days


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

The guitar nut I ordered came in the mail. I ordered 1, I got 6!


----------



## JEngelking

Because it is at long last time for the start of summer break.


----------



## Vinchester

Catched up with an old colleague, beautiful and smart girl. She made quite a few passes at me. Looks like it's a date when I got back  One more things to look forward to when I get back to Thailand! (add to this a brand new DC700 and a new job, fuck yeah!)


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Because I finally bought the new Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! album and it is the fucking jam of the summer! 

And this gif


----------



## GizmoJunior

Won an award at school that I totally didn't expect. It also came with a $120 check!


----------



## Fat-Elf

New guitar strings and McDonald's food, both for the first time in 3-4 months. Oh, and finally some ....ing alone time after having friend for a sleep over and wasting the whole yesterday in city.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm happy to be drunk for the first time in a long time (couple months. Sweet, sweet intoxicationg.


----------



## texshred777

Down 55 pounds. Only 25 or 30 to go.


----------



## L1ght

I'm in a perpetual orgasmic state right now because I am finally having a custom guitar built, as we speak.

That's right. A perpetual orgasmic state.


----------



## Fiction

Finally woke up early enough to fit breakfast in before work 

Also, Peanut Butter Toast!!


----------



## Don Vito

I spent yesterday kayaking in storms. I felt alive.


----------



## Edika

In conjunction with my post in the "Why are you mad right now?" thread, I am starting at my new job tomorrow and I am pretty happy and excited!


----------



## JEngelking

I came up with a cool sounding and fun to play riff in the a sludgy/Red Fang vein, and it seems like it's developing in to a song pretty easily.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's official! I will graduate high school this spring!!


----------



## tacotiklah

There's more food in the fridge and I am going to be taking up the hobby of couponing. Seriously, I just watched this show of a woman that went into a store and got $1400 worth of items, and after club discounts and coupons she spent only $17 on all that shit. 

While I don't expect to do anything that drastic or crazy, I figure I can help out around the house by looking for ways to save everyone money.


----------



## Murmel

^
God damnit, you're gonna be like those old ladies and men everyone hates that take forever because of their coupons


----------



## Pooluke41

Murmel said:


> ^
> God damnit, you're gonna be like those old ladies and men everyone hates that take forever because of their coupons



But will you have a room filled with rarely used condiments...

Jess will..


----------



## tacotiklah

Murmel said:


> ^
> God damnit, you're gonna be like those old ladies and men everyone hates that take forever because of their coupons



If they bitch at me, I'll just crush them under my mountain of savings. And toiletries.


----------



## Don Vito

Found out that my dog doesn't have to be put down because her condition is treatable 

Also listening to Dragonforce, which I forgot how happy this band is lol.


----------



## Cynic

ended up with all three mass effect games and skyrim for $70. hopefully, this will keep me busy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

You're looking at about 200 hours of games there, so it should keep you pretty busy.


----------



## Fat-Elf

-warm, sunny day
-exceeded 100 listens on Soundcloud
-new strings for my 6-string since it haven't had any strings for a month now


----------



## Don Vito

Because I just goddamn am.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Watching Pineapple Express at half speed. I'm laughing my face off.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I requested a transfer from my current site and I'm having a meeting with my boss tomorrow to discuss the logistics. This has the potential to backfire, but the fact that my boss was so quick to respond and willing to discuss the issue at all makes me hopeful that we'll find something good. My annual review is also some time this week I believe which almost always means a raise...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Math, History, and Science GED test tomorrow. OH BOY. If I pass then, GED for me.  

Also, 500th post. woot.


----------



## tacotiklah

Took a very long nap and finally got some solid sleep without some bullshit interruption. First time in about two weeks actually. I feel pretty good now tbvh.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just drove back from the last class of high school. I was actually supposed to have another class but the teacher told me to just go home as we wouldn't have been able to do anything as the instruments were downstairs. Kinda disappointing for a last day but on the other hand I have waited this day for so long that I should feel at least little happy right now. At least I have couple of my favorite beers and hours before my parents come home.


----------



## TVasquez96

I just played dodgeball in PE for the first time in about 3-4 years


----------



## Murmel

It's practially summer. Sun has been shining for the last two weeks and I can go to school in nothing but jeans and t-shirt.

I passed a math class I failed last year, which means I'll have it off my chest and not have to study for it the coming year.

I have gotten rid of almost all of my F's.

People this week have been amazing, probably because of summer 

I'm getting a trumpet this summer so I'll have something to do as I don't have a regular summer job. Hide yo' kids, hide yo' wife.

Getting out of high-school in 2 weeks.

Got accepted to a music school which starts this autumn, will be playing soul and gospel all day long for an entire year. ON BASS, holy crap will it be amazing.

Life is awesome right now.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

So, uh. I passed.


----------



## Faine

Finished a website. Took me a day to make It's still in the works... Check it out if you guys wanna get an 8 string site goin? 

http://eightstringer.com


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Konfyouzd

Playing w open tunings. 

A E A C# E G# E

I'm not sure but I think it's some permutation (inversion...?) of Amaj7.

Fun tuning!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just came back from getting a haircut. Could've have cut them shorter but this is better than nothing, I guess.  Even better, sun is shining after two days of pure raining so I'm off to cycling.


----------



## Jake

My ankle functions again and I'm re-learning skateboarding day by day. Already better than I was before I stopped 5 years ago.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Because of new daft punk. Gotta order this album along with the new QotSA.


----------



## AxeHappy

My lovely room mate has secured a fairly good paying job and that takes a *HUGE* weight off my shoulders and should make paying for the many customs I have ordered require much less sacrifice on my part! YAY!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus I got my driving license during my month off


----------



## Black Mamba

Just graduated!


----------



## tacotiklah

Since I lost my old mouse, I found a cheap one online and it just came in the mail today. This thing is super sensitive. I tried using it in MW2 and when I tried doing a 360 kill, I ended up doing 720s.


----------



## Koop

Just found some awesome music


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Koop said:


> Just found some awesome music




I literally played both of those all the way through and was astounded how chill and beautiful the music was. Literally put me in the most relaxed but great mood. Thanks for sharing those man.


----------



## Don Vito

I have the house to myself tonight. Going to get drunk and play Persona.


----------



## BucketheadRules

The Les Paul I played earlier in a guitar shop made me happy.

It was a black Custom, from between 1970 and '72 - and despite the bad rep 70s Gibsons have, this one was ....ing SWEET. It looked very much like this.







It was a little beaten up and was probably a little too expensive, but it was surprisingly light, resonant, sounded beautiful, played like hell on wheels and, despite the superficial wear, seemed to be holding up well for its age.

Nicest Les Paul I've ever played, seriously.

If I'd had three grand going spare (un....inglikely) I would almost certainly have bought it.


----------



## asher

Have spent the last three hours dialing in a rough patch on my Ultra for, and then working on, this song:



and the patch sounds fairly close for not a lot of time spent and I'm actually getting somewhere with the song.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Saw Eluveitie last night.

Sound was pretty spot on, crowd was awesome (as is always the case in Australia XD ), the band was tight and they played a 1 1/2 hour set.

That's another band off the bucket list


----------



## Don Vito

I'm not so much happy as I am amazed.



This is what happens when you leave tea tree oil in a plastic cup. The ............ just falls right apart. There were only 3-4 drops in there.


----------



## asher

Don Vito said:


> I'm not so much happy as I am amazed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you leave tea tree oil in a plastic cup. The ............ just falls right apart. There were only 3-4 drops in there.



Wow. That's acetone-bad.


----------



## Cabinet

I played an 8 string for the first time the other day
 it was fun


----------



## MetalBuddah

Got a great offer for my 8 string and trade is shipping on Wednesday 



brutalwizard said:


> 3 inches of blood Slayed tonight, Had a fun note-style conversation like a middle schooler with the girl I like all night, and I am In charge of the whole intervals show tuesday.
> 
> Sorry the happy thread is my diary. Life is just awesome for me right now.



Dude I saw them last year and agree...soooo good. They were the band that got me into metal in the first place. Right after the show I went to the singer and was like "THANK YOU FOR BEING IN THE TONY HAWK SOUNDTRACK!" I was probably as happy as you were talking to that girl lol


----------



## shawnt3

I am happy because my first 7 string is officially being shipped to my house 

I feel like I fit in here now


----------



## mcd

mastodon


----------



## Jakke

mcd said:


> mastodon



Indeed


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Deposit put down on my XEN 8-string, it's actually happening. A custom 8. FOR MEEEEEEEEEE



Cynic said:


> ended up with all three mass effect games and skyrim for $70. hopefully, this will keep me busy.



four of my favourite games ever, woohoo! 

@mcd: Mastodon is one of the best reasons to be happy.


----------



## angelapride

Happy too much happy because today is my mother's birthday so we will celebrate.


----------



## tacotiklah

Finished the last day of the semester. Here's to hoping I didn't fail all of my classes.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Spring Football started today, my favorite sport in the world is here.


----------



## Jake

Because even though my brakes exploded while I was headed for a red light into 4 lanes of busy traffic I managed to safely get my vehicle to the side of the road without hitting any other cars, granted I had to swerve in and out of traffic and most likely destroyed the transmission.

but I am alive.


----------



## Insightibanez

My family


----------



## tm20

pumped on Monster and listening to Northlane. very excited for their show on Saturday


----------



## Solodini

717ctsjz said:


> Because even though my brakes exploded while I was headed for a red light into 4 lanes of busy traffic I managed to safely get my vehicle to the side of the road without hitting any other cars, granted I had to swerve in and out of traffic and most likely destroyed the transmission.
> 
> but I am alive.


 
Very fortunate! Good work, dude!


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Because i caught Dave Mustaine's wristband! Still can't believe it.


----------



## Jake

Solodini said:


> Very fortunate! Good work, dude!


Thank you man, it was definitely terrifying but all that matters is nobody got hurt at all.


----------



## Chuck

Because Corelia!


----------



## asher

Had to drive a friend up to NoVa so arranged a DC excursion with the not-gf (we talk all the time, we ...., we spend a decent amount of time hanging out but she's not the attachment type so it's an along for the ride thing - maybe I should use "my ....ing special lady friend?"). Hit up the Spy and Crime museums (awesome and very disappointing respectively), a sweet coffee/bar/lounge that had a good jazz trio playing, then drove around aimlessly chatting for like an hour.

Then I had to drive two hours back home but meh, she's coming back in town this weekend and will be here all summer.


----------



## wilch

> (I am ordering fast-food with my friend. He does not like tomato or pickles, and I do not like onions or pickles.)
> 
> Friend: &#8220;I&#8217;ll have a burger with no tomato and no pickles.&#8221;
> 
> (The employee takes rest of his order, and then it&#8217;s my turn.)
> 
> Me: &#8220;I&#8217;ll have a tomato; no pickle, no onions.&#8221;
> 
> Employee: &#8220;What?&#8221;
> 
> Me: &#8220;I&#8217;ll have a tomato; no pickle, no onions.&#8221;
> 
> Employee: &#8220;What?&#8221;
> 
> (I get agitated, wondering what&#8217;s so difficult.)
> 
> Me: &#8220;I want a tomato; no pickle, no onions!&#8221;
> 
> Friend: &#8220;Dude, what are you saying?&#8221;
> 
> Me: &#8220;I said I want a tomato with no pickle and no onions&#8212;&#8221;
> 
> (I finally realize what I&#8217;ve been saying.)
> 
> Me: &#8220;Wait&#8230; wow&#8230; sorry! I&#8217;ll have a burger, with no pickle and no onions.&#8221;
> 
> (We all burst out laughing at my silliness.)



I Say Toh-May-Toh, You Say Burger » Funny & Stupid Customer Stories &#8211; Not Always Right


----------



## wat

I'm happy because I make amazing coffee, I've had way too much of it and I've just been blasting riffs all afternoon


----------



## Jarmake

I'm happy because I just graduated in electrical engineering. Hooray for me. Now I shall get some long drinks and consume them. Have a nice day folks!


----------



## Vinchester

My DC700 arrived safely back to Bangkok! 
I'm graduating in July. 
Just got a haircut. 
BBQ with friends later today


----------



## Jakke

Made baklava yesterday, and I think I've just induced diabetus in myself.


But in a good way.


----------



## Blake1970

Well I got laid off about 6 months ago and finally got a job last week. All be a Roustabout on an offshore drilling rig! I'm totally stoked because I have had nothing but crap paying office jobs for way too long. Anyways got done with a training class this week and get to go to HUET training next Friday for offshore survival and training.


----------



## ghostred7

Just got my lab results back from this morning's blood tests. For the 1st time in 15 years, after losing 22lbs, ALL of my blood work (cholesterol, glucose, white/red counts, etc) are perfect. Same time last year total cholesterol was DOUBLED what it was today.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Few hours to my high school graduation ceremony. So weird that the day is finally here as I have dreamed about it daily since I went back to school last August.


----------



## Hyacinth

Just nailed an interview today. Now I'll have a job to support my horrible case of GAS.


----------



## Decreate

Enjoying my trip in Tibet.


----------



## danger5oh

Because Deftones tomorrow! And because I recently scored a guitar that I absolutely never thought I'd ever see, let alone own!


----------



## AxeHappy

Another room-mate moving in this weekend! 3 of 4 bedrooms full now! Fan-....ing-tastic! ! More money to go around!!

Edit:

One of the other guitarists in my band scored a 7680(!!!) off of here! One of my dream guitars and I am rather excited for him and because I will get to touch it! HAHA!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Well, graduation day is over and overally it went better than I expected. The graduation ceremony was okay and going to a restaurant with my family went better than expected. Then I went to the city with my friend, met up with some of his friends and smoked two hours straight hookah and I have never even touched any tobacco products before in my life. Still kinda mixed feeling about it, but it all could have gone worse. Good day. 

Edit: Oh, and best part of the day: Sitting on my computer, shower fresh, eating some late night ramen and drinking cold milk.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Figured out how to use sax and distorted guitars together.


----------



## Don Vito

Adult swim is showing Home Movies in like 20 minutes. I thought they had cut it out entirely. I'm also happy because I got my Line 6 UX2 functioning. Now I just need to figure out Reaper and I can start laying down a few riffs.



Fat-Elf said:


> Edit: Oh, and best part of the day: Sitting on my computer, shower fresh, eating some late night ramen and drinking cold milk.


same here  no milk though, just water


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> Figured out how to use sax and distorted guitars together.



clips or stfu!


----------



## tm20

my spirit Pokemon is Rayquaza


----------



## Jakke

Finally got around to get the new AiC, and it's *really* good


----------



## Konfyouzd

looks like my hip might not be re-broken...


----------



## Francis978

I am graduating high school today


----------



## Jake

Had a good day of work, then a good time celebrating my bosses birthday until 2 am. Thank god I can actually enjoy spending time with my fellow supervisors outside of work.


----------



## danger5oh

At a Deftones show literally right now.


----------



## Murmel

Because I never get tired of this.


----------



## Jakke

Bilderburg meeting, that usually brings out all the crazy from the woodworks.


----------



## muffinbutton

Got new tunnels (gauges), new belt for my sander, cleaned my room, made progress on my build, and watched someone chase a stroller in the wind yesterday. I call that productive.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Just finished my second biology exam, and provided I didn't .... it up I never have to study a science ever again.

Suck it doctors and engineers, Egyptology degree for me!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

This dude is making the rounds in NZ/AUS cyberspace..

Luckily it looks like we have managed to gift Australia another one of our cream of the crop talents...


----------



## MetalBuddah

Just ordered my KEMPER + carrying case at a $200 discount!!!


----------



## Genome

I discovered a way to control my DAW via my iPad.

This means I can literally do my job in bed.

Better join the gym, otherwise it's hello obesity...


----------



## Jakke

Biked home at three a.m.... Light outside, the birds were singing, and not a single person outside...


Serenity.


----------



## 7Heavyness

I'm part of a group that helps homeless people.
The whole day we had 84.2F.
Around 6 pm temperature fell to 60.8F and tv said it'd be the coldest night in 5 years, it said temperature would be around 48.2F.
IT IS 48F and for us(brazilians) it feels like being in the North Pole, my pecker hid in my ass 

Just like in USA, we have big department stores, some sell blankets for 3 dollars which are cheap because people buy them to donate to homeless people.
We(my group) bought 100 blankets + 100 cup noodles then we run to the streets to help them.
The air was freezing, I'm right now in my bed wearing socks wrapped on a big comforter(edredom here).
That's a pretty rare situation, I NEVER wear socks in bed but it's too cold, I guess I'd die if I was in Canada 

So...I'm happy cause we saved some lives tonight


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beer and chicken wings at 1am in Tuesday. God I love summer vacation. Especially as I get to spend it this and next week alone.


----------



## Insightibanez

Because the nBA finals start this week!!!

And because I'm not mad.....


----------



## Blake1970

I was scheduled for HUET training this Friday! It's a basic helicopter training class I have to take before they send me out to my first hitch on a rig.


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Some new vinyl arrived wich I wanted for quite some time


----------



## Don Vito

My mom is most likely getting hired at a hospital soon, and my stepdad got a construction job recently. It's always good to see employment in these times.

This also means I'll be moving from the backwoods to the city in a few months. Subsequently, this also means faster internet. This also means I'll be able to start wasting time playing online video games again. Unfortunately, I can't NEET it up because I'm going to be forced to get a job if I move in with them. C'est la vie.

It's worth it though. I'm tired of raccoon's and mosquitoes and shit.


----------



## Jake

\m/


----------



## mcd

the new esp eclipse i get friday!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I can see the bloodflow under the cut I have in my finger. Interesting..


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because I _FINALLY_ have textbooks to use for the afternoon classes I teach, instead of needing to create original lessons, worksheets, and other teaching materials myself for each and every class. Using the new books, I just spent five minutes creating a lesson plan for a class that would normally have taken me at least an hour to prepare for. This is going to do wonders for my free time, hopefully.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I'm happy because my kids (1 and 3 years) like guitars too! The oldest has stopped trying to eat headstocks 2 years ago and actually wants to play my guitars all the time. But he can't physically handle a 7 string baritone 

It's still 6 months to christmas but I saw this one used for cheap, so I got it already and will hide it until there's a good moment to give it to him:


----------



## MetalBuddah

^ Those guitars are actually quite fun to play!


My Kemper is now awaiting my arrival  3 hours til NKD...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

2013 Gibson Les paul barely used, W/ 3 year warranty

Uh, this. I guess.


----------



## asher

Spent a couple hours fencing at the local club with some friends after having not really done much for the last month and a half. Feel pretty good.


----------



## Don Vito

My all time favorite YouTube guitar cover-ist(xkamen), whom I thought had abandoned his account, left a comment of one of his videos 5 days ago ; D

He didn't mention uploading anything new, but it's nice to know he's still alive.

edit: I'm happy because of this.

sugoi


----------



## Jakke

Beer and Diablo III


----------



## Demiurge

There is some sort of perverse glee in listening to neighbors scream at each other. Some lady is berating the hell out of her boyfriend/husband and her voice sounds like that guy from Silencer.


----------



## tacotiklah

Went for a walk and then ate some Del Taco. I am happy.
I have to go push the car into the driveway (damn broken down p.o.s.  ) so that should give me a fair bit of exercise as well.


----------



## wilch

After a long time I met up with all 4 other members of a band I was in (for almost 10 years) that broke up 8 years ago. It had been almost that long since I had seen any of them. and definitely that long since we ALL had sat down, ate, drank, and philosophized hilarious crap together.

We've all gotten older, life affecting each of us in different ways. But together today, for those few hours, I felt like I was back in time. Felt good. So good.

All you 25/26 whatever year olds, the good times are NOW. F'in enjoy them, and do everything in your power to remember them. ie..take it easy on the weed and alchohol.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

finally back after a month


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ohai there.






That gif also makes me happy, so it's almost like I stayed on topic.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm back at home, I have beer and the house empty the whole next week. But more imporantly, enough money to buy me a nice pair of studio headphones.


----------



## Fat-Elf

New headphones and 12-pack of beer. Time to record some riffs.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got my phone back and it was still under warranty so I didn't have to pay a dime. 
Now to just be incredibly careful until my case arrives next week...


----------



## sniperfreak223

I finally got the whole band back together (you'd think it would be easy with a 3-piece, but life keeps getting in the way), we've been jamming and rehearsing (mostly revising the setlist) for the last three days, and hope to be playing some gigs by the end of the month!!! Then we can have a whole two months until James goes back to college in September.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Drunk and ordered a new pickup for my guitar. Dimarzio Tone Zone. Hope it's good.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's my niece's bday and less than 2 hours before I get to take my black ass home...


----------



## Scattered Messiah

had an unbelievably intense weekend (without alcohol but with an awful lot of coffee and tee):

friday: last day of A-level exams - always a good excuse to do some chilling and a bit of partying instead of working on my BT ... good weather, naturally no sleep 
saturday: I went jogging in the morning light, we grilled for brunch, afterwards I trained for 4 hours, managed to learn for 2 hours - then the party went on (oh god, me and the crew were basically entertaining the whole club =)

as the club closed we plus a few others went to the park, and just lay there watching the sun rise, talked and had some fun & ice cream. I decided to ask 2 of the girls out for lunch (12:00 on sunday, no sleep since friday, dunno how I managed to stay awake, maybe the coffee helped ) - had a great date and went to bed sunday 17:00. slept like a stone

-> a lot of new acquaintances & new social contacts, perfect weather, good food, finally again a normal biorythm and a slight cold


would do again!


----------



## Jake

Larger promotion at work has basically fallen into the palm of my hand. 5 positions available and I'm one of about 3 people who are actually qualified. 4 years of management and supervision has it's perks.


----------



## Vinchester

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I'm happy because my kids (1 and 3 years) like guitars too! The oldest has stopped trying to eat headstocks 2 years ago and actually wants to play my guitars all the time. But he can't physically handle a 7 string baritone
> 
> It's still 6 months to christmas but I saw this one used for cheap, so I got it already and will hide it until there's a good moment to give it to him:



Mate you gotta slap some BKPs in there. Do it for your kids 

As for me, I just got a second class honor award for my degree


----------



## Bekanor

7 hours until I get to go home and play my new Solar 7.

Not so happy about being at work away from it but happy it's there waiting for me.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Just had the first band practice with the full Kannibal Kow lineup (Matt Errigo on drums, James Hannegan on bass and backing vocals, and yours truly on guitar and lead vocals). This is the most fun I have ever had with a band, we just click so well, but we're just too busy for the band most of the time. James is still in college, working towards a Ph.D. in World History, and Matt has a wife and two kids (2 and 5) now, so doesn't get too much time for the band, and I've had these health issues that drained out the bank account and now make me work two jobs just to make ends meet...but you take the good with the bad. 

We're almost ready to try gigs again, I just really have to work on my vocals, they sound alright, but they are killing my throat, so I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Nag

happy right now cause I finished Unreal Tournament 3 on hardest difficulty


----------



## danger5oh

The UPS guy finally delivered my first Mayones!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Don Vito said:


> edit: I'm happy because of this.
> 
> sugoi


 
This made me go WTF for 4 minutes straight. So awesome! J-rock with full on deathcore and pigsqueals and fat breakdowns. And gothic sauce. Only in Japan, this is crazy. WTF again. I'm still flabbergasted....


----------



## Pav

I just put a Crunch Lab in the bridge of my Jackson Soloist. The result is more beautiful than I ever could have possibly imagined.  Much more satisfying than either the Dominion or D-Activator.


----------



## tm20

started listening to Killswitch Engage and i'm so glad i did. although so far i'm liking all the songs with Howard Jones better, looking forward to his new band with francesco artusato


----------



## Don Vito

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> gothic sauce


I've seen this descriptive phrase used around the net here and there, but I can't seem to backtrace it to anything. I'm going to start using it more.


----------



## sniperfreak223

our drummer brought his family to our practice today, and his 5-year old daughter asked be for my autograph...I really don't know why, but that was one of the happiest moments of my life. That, and the fact that his kids actually call me "Uncle Seppi".


----------



## Symb0lic

It's my birthday today.

And this is the most awesome forum on the whole internet.
Thanks for being so awesome everyone, good job.


----------



## kochmirizliv

My super awesome girlfriend gave me this for no damn reason O.O ^^ aaaarghhh! 

(its not the actual pic but there isn`t enough light)


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

awwwwwyeah.jpg


----------



## Konfyouzd

You got one?


----------



## asher

Fencing. Dem endorphins :3


----------



## JosephAOI

I actually like my job


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Konfyouzd said:


> You got one?



Yeah, well sorta-put the deposit down. I think building's commencing about now.


----------



## Djent

Graduated high school two days ago. Getting a shitload of money soon from relatives.

Also got Ohio State football season tickets that same day. Got the prime student section that sold out a minute after going on sale.

Just got my brand-new Lenovo Y510p (w/ Haswell) today. It's everything I needed in a laptop.

On top of that, I'm finally getting an iPhone 5 tomorrow. Great Craigslist deal as well: $375 with an Otterbox!


----------



## Osorio

Murmel said:


>




Say what you want about Japanese people.. They know how to have some honest, goofy, fun.
I don't remember why I opened this thread, but I'm certainly happy about having seen this video. Good stuff.


EDIT: ... Goddamn, Japan.



Don Vito said:


> sugoi


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I found out that this one local supermarket sells ....ing delicious pastries ranging from 0.49 to 0.79 cents. Been there everyday this week. Fat-Elf is fatter than ever. 

+ The sun is finally shining.


----------



## Fiction

Non-stop fun times!


----------



## Mexi

got laid last night for the first time in years. performance anxiety got me in the end, but she says she isn't looking for anything serious. better times ahead?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Grabbed my whiskey bottle, grabbed my bike and cycled some 7 miles to the countryside and had some midnight whiskey there while watching the sunset. One of the most epic moments of my life.


----------



## Jakke

Asked a very attractive and smart woman out, she said yes.


----------



## tacotiklah

I have a few things that are making me happy these days...

Car is working and 100% all legal. I also got to go dancing with a few of my girlfriends and we all had a blast. Got free drinks the whole night. :3


----------



## BabUShka

Saw Immortal, Behemoth and Cult Of Lune with some good friends and a lot of beers yesterday, made me happy!


----------



## Pooluke41

Jakke said:


> Asked a very attractive and smart woman out, she said yes.









is actually me


----------



## Bekanor

Exam in ten minutes, then the rest of the day is me, snacks and the last of us.


----------



## Idontpersonally

lovin' this ad blocker.


----------



## Chuck

Scored a RGA121 from illiimmigrant, he shipped it today


----------



## Bekanor

Exam went pretty well, I was surprised at how much I managed to recall in specific terms without having to vaguely dance around a particular concept.

And now the last of us. Later, rest of today.


----------



## Jake

Found out GC actually had the hardshell case for my PRS SC sitting in the back so I saved $150.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Down jamming with some Down syndrome dudes. Only in Finland.


----------



## pink freud

Got grades back from finals. C+ from the hardest teacher I've ever had? Good enough


----------



## JEngelking

Got a message on eBay today giving me a $5 coupon, so I used it to order the knobs I was wanting to order.

Since they're not exactly expensive, they ended up being free.  Sweet deal.


----------



## BlackMastodon

pink freud said:


> Got grades back from finals. C+ from the hardest teacher I've ever had? Good enough


C's get degrees.

I'm happy because I just watched Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. Great movie.


----------



## Mexi

happy right now cause I'm still riding the afterglow of having gotten laid on friday and will be meeting some more pretty ladies this friday at a party

everything is coming up milhouse!


----------



## JosephAOI

Just got paid! $350 holla!  

EDIT: Bought a new 40" tv! Sick ass PS3 visuals, here I come!


----------



## Azathoth43

Jakke said:


> Asked a very attractive and smart woman out, she said yes.



Alpha as ....!

I'm happy because I got a K5 Blazer. Been wanting one for a while. Needs work but I feel I got a good deal on it. Also, tomorrow I might be able to buy the Glock I've been wanting.


----------



## AliceLG

I don't know why but I don't care either. I feel positively happy today :d


----------



## sniperfreak223

Just took the first step towards band recognition...my first batch of custom printed guitar picks arrived today!!! Now I have legit Kannibal Kow branded picks, complete with my "SEPPI" signature on the backside, for use on stage instead of the boring old Tortex triangle blues I had been using.I feel so professional now


----------



## Fat-Elf

Parents off the town for a day. Do I even have to say what that means?


----------



## BabUShka

Finished my engineering degree today, so now Im official an engineer in electronics!


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Parents off the town for a day. Do I even have to say what that means?


You're gonna get crazy and put some liqueur in your coffee. You might even get a buzz.

I'm happy because I'm for sure moving to the city within the next few months. Saying goodbye to trees, wild animals, and slow internet.

lel maybe i'll get an Xbox One so I can live an ALWAYS ON lifestyle


----------



## Jakke

Screw what some say, Studio 60 is pretty funny


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> You're gonna get crazy and put some liqueur in your coffee. You might even get a buzz.
> 
> I'm happy because I'm for sure moving to the city within the next few months. Saying goodbye to trees, wild animals, and slow internet.
> 
> lel maybe i'll get an Xbox One so I can live an ALWAYS ON lifestyle



I tried it once. It was horrible.

And please, don't get a Xbox One. No one should.


----------



## Nile

Fat-Elf said:


> I tried it once. It was horrible.
> 
> And please, don't get a Xbox One. No one should.



Some of the creme liquors and stuff actually work pretty decently with coffee.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nile said:


> Some of the creme liquors and stuff actually work pretty decently with coffee.



Well, Bailey's is okay but I made an Irish coffee with it once. Not even once more..


----------



## Fiction

Kahlua and coffee is good


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> And please, don't get a Xbox One. No one should.


They recently f*ck'd me over by making it DRM free and offline optional. 

Microsoft made great strides by bringing us the BORN MOBILE generation, and I was hoping they would extend their reach into my living room. 

In my Pep Pep's living room. 

IN ALL OF OUR LIVING ROOMS


----------



## Bekanor

Sleepovers with a very hot girl the last 2 nights. Exam on Tuesday went pretty well (I had study leave Monday and Tuesday, making this a 3 day week), playing a gig tomorrow night, not doing anything on the weekend but alternating between playing the last of us and playing my Solar 7 (I put it in Bb last night, proceeded to ejaculate Nevermore riffs onto it).


----------



## Adrian-XI

Forgot it was payday today, woop woop time to browse the classifieds!



Lol jks I browse the classifieds regardless of my financial situation.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Double post


----------



## mcd

horse the band = metal influenced talking heads


----------



## Brill

Because the gentlemelon


----------



## shawnt3

I am happy because its Friday. And Fridays rule.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Kiwimetal101

I can listen to this and delete the horrible drone that is rebecca black...


----------



## Brill

not to spam with images. but introducing my new reason for being happy.
the TF2melon


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just when you thought Lox's posts couldn't get any more weirder. Made my day.


----------



## Idontpersonally

my sideburns are evening out, .... yea.


----------



## AxeHappy

Teenage Women and Free Cocaine.


----------



## Jake

Off work today, its nice out. 3 shifts until I go to the beach, come back with a nice new promotion. Also alcohol. And PRS.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Had an awesome day last night. Went to my buddy's for a BBQ and tons of drinking with other people from my program and lots of other friends. Rocked a good buzz the entire day/night without getting overly drunk and smoked Argilah for hours. Also got a cute girl's number, so let's see where this goes.

Ooh, almost forgot! I also made bitching ass scrambled eggs with tomatoes, green onions, and cheese for breakfast. Eat a dick post-drinking headache; it's f**king Scramblies Time.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just made the manliest sandwich ever. Rye bread, 12 slices of mettwurst, 6 slices of cheese and butter. Whiskey on the side.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm chillin...


----------



## sniperfreak223

I have a gig in 16 hours.


----------



## TVasquez96

If I get at least 50's on all my finals, I will pass all my classes with at least A-'s

and

There's a good chance that I'm getting my first job.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Because Red Yeezy 2


----------



## Fat-Elf

Woke up at 3pm (with no hangover) and started recording song ideas right away. I was done at 1am. Pretty productive day compared to my usual ones.


----------



## Jake

2 shifts stand between overworked, unhappy Jake and drunken happy Jake on his yearly trip to Ocean City MD. 


I can do this.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Owned our first gig!!! Other things happened, too, but I don't want to go too deep into those


----------



## JosephAOI

New 40" TV, bitches


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Got a 1750 on my SAT's, I was so scared to get a terrible score.


----------



## mcd

my BWCG is soooooo close! Been waiting since sept.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Because this




Supreme x The Clash from 2010, super rare.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I'm happy because I had a good time playing Magic:The Gathering all day yesterday. And my kids finally let me sleep at night. And I will probably join a band soon again yeah!
And I've spotted a LTD PH-600, brand new and on sale, wtf? *GAS*.


----------



## kaffefilter

Just drank an espresso.


----------



## Jakke

kaffefilter said:


> Just drank an espresso.



Is this your first time on the brown horse?


----------



## Don Vito

I'm not paying a cent to take my GED test.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spilled some water on my laptop yesterday and it kind of shit on itself, but after turning it upside down, taking out some of the components, cleaning them off then blowdrying it and leaving it to dry for a couple hours all seems well. Crisis averted.

Also ordered a guitar from ebay on Sunday and will have my first official NGD (aside from my home build). I am excite.


----------



## BabUShka

Coffee always makes my day! Today I had a long walk and talk with my good friend to the mountain, later I helped my dad moving lots of sand. A good day, kinda tired of sitting home on my computer lately


----------



## asher

One of the architecture firms here I applied to emailed me back and wants to interview.


----------



## Jes

'cause I'm baked.


----------



## sniperfreak223

day off...'nuff said.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Valennic

It's my birthday.

I'm off to spend a lot of money on shit I don't need


----------



## Jake

My interview for my promotion from a team leader to a building supervisor went basically as well as it could have 

also I'm now heading to Ocean City MD for a few relaxing alcohol filled days with some of my best friends.  

and then coming back to party some more


----------



## sniperfreak223

Finally scored a baritone acoustic that was actually in my comfortable price range.


----------



## Jake

Also my PRS SC might literally be the perfect guitar for me. there's so many positive things about it and I can't find any negatives. It's like a GAS canceller except I want more of them, just can't afford them


----------



## tm20

watching the live stream of A$AP Rocky's show tonight  didn't know he was in town


----------



## Jes

the doctor gave me Clonazepam yestterday and Im listening to 'The Human Equation' through headphones.


----------



## Jakke

I've seen both Stone Sour and Kvelertak live the same day


----------



## mcd

Officially a college student after a 10 year break after high school...can't wait to see how reverse smart I am


----------



## Vinchester

I watch this everyday. The laughter is so infectious!!

For best part goes to 9:00


----------



## Pooluke41

https://copy.com/?r=FlnDkL

Found another storage cloud to add to my collection. 

This is good news.


----------



## vilk

Ban lifted !!! Longest 2 weeks ever. Woooooo!


----------



## Murmel

Because Joseph Gordon-Levitt is so fudging hot.


----------



## Idontpersonally

found out elijah from black breath is a foaf hah cool i love this place


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Gotten some amazing offers for a hoodie I'm trying to sell on a different site, my e-mail's overflowing!


----------



## 7Heavyness

Because Brazil just smashed the super strong Spain team!
And with smashed I mean SMASHEEEEEEEEEEEEED 
Poor Shakira, now her and Gerard Piqué are "waka wakaing" while desperate crying!


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Aussie bogan shot at for doing burnout - Video - Weird shit - Funny Shit - The Rock

'STRAYA!!


----------



## Vinchester

Watched this again today. I can't believe how much this has entertained me.

The extremely well done Les Miserables - performed by South Korean Airforce no less!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Discovered some pretty bitching post-metal. My life is definitely better for it.





I remember reading the name Mouth of the Architect (probably on here) and finally checked them out.


----------



## asher

Rosetta is sweet. Got Mouth of the Architect live the other weekend too opening for StS and Intronaut, were pretty sweet though I suspect considerably better recorded.


----------



## liamh

Going to America for 3 weeks tomorrow. Wahoo!


----------



## Jake

Back from the beach. Was drunk for 3 days straight pretty much, got some sweet Oakleys, had an awesome time overall. Also gonna party for this whole week too. Hell yeah.


----------



## Brill

getting my new guitar today.
and i woke up with $800 in my bank account!


----------



## Kaickul

Tooth aches gone after 3 days.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Absolutely loving that new baritone...may be selling or trading my Ibbys for Ovations now.


----------



## tm20

found out that Chris Storey will be on Modern Day Babylon's new album


----------



## danger5oh

Had 2 NGD's and an NPD in one weekend... and all have proven to be very good decisions!


----------



## BabUShka

I've started working full time as an engineer, and i LOVE it! I work with stuff that I've dreamed about since I was a kid and watched Dallas at my age of 6-7 years.. I come from Asia and people cant afford education.. But my grandmother ALWAYS said to me "One day son, you're gonna be like the big guys in Dallas.. Working with in the oil industry" 

We moved to Norway when I was about 10 years, didnt know anything about the country.. Turned out I had a thing for electronics (i blame the guitar hobby), so I took an engineering degree and now I live the life my that my grandmother predicted.. I've never thought about it before now.. Haha, its weird! But Im really happy


----------



## flint757

It's my birthday and I'm drunk.


----------



## Jakke

Rediscovered an old flannel jacket that I used as a kid. At the time it was huge, and I really disliked it for said reason, but my father's stance on clothes has always been that they should keep you alive in the arctic; which means that all jackets should be long enough to reach down to your knees (basically). Tried it a couple of weeks ago, and on my now 6'7" frame, it fits perfectly, and is grunge as ....

And of course my father's stance is that it's "too small" 


*EDIT* Of course I have a mother living in the same house as my father, but as he is the old mountain ranger and paratrooper of the house, she prefers to not argue the mechanics of "not freezing your balls off".


----------



## Mprinsje

i'm just a happy bloke in general.


----------



## Perihelion

Finally finished recording my band's EP.


----------



## pink freud

Three days, three essays busted out.

SUMMER CLASS LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Mexi

just had a meeting with an old prof I had, I'll be starting up as her research assistant for the next few months. Pay is fairly lame, but it'll be good experience and keeps me academically minded while I re-apply for grad school in the fall


----------



## mcd

First time in school since 2002 and so far I am batting a 96% in astronomy after 2 test, and after 1 essay and 2 critical replies of other students essays I'm batting 100% in history.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

First ever A+ for uni! Whooo!!


----------



## Spencervmurph

I would be happy if I could sell my gear I needed to sell, and if I have 100 post so I could list of it on here.


----------



## Jakke

Put a jerk chicken in the oven about 50 min ago, and it smells so good right now.


----------



## flint757

Jakke said:


> Put a jerk chicken in the oven about 50 min ago, and it smells so good right now.


----------



## Jakke

Tasted really good. It was juicy, and just the right look with charred spices on top...


I'm going to enjoy the next few day


----------



## Nile




----------



## TVasquez96

Warped tour in a week and I'm going on a mini tour with a friend's band tomorrow.


----------



## Idontpersonally

porn


----------



## JEngelking

Mass Effect 1 and a fresh pack of guitar strings.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I am happy because Mad Season.

That is all.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

brutalwizard said:


> Got a new drummer he is only 16 and is grooviest drummer I have met yet. Very matt Halpern-y.
> 
> Straight edge and has a job and the nicest kit I have seen in person besides touring bands and guitar center.



Awesome man, glad to hear it! I really wish more people wanted to start a serious band around here in Twin.


----------



## Murmel

A dude at the gym around my age asked me if I wanted to do an abs excersice with him.
It was fun and we chatted for a bit.

I love it when strangers strike up conversation, this is something people need to do more often.


----------



## asher

asher said:


> One of the architecture firms here I applied to emailed me back and wants to interview.



It's on Thursday.


----------



## Black Mamba

Lakers signed Chris Kaman.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

My friend thought Dani Filth was a girl


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Just had my first successful international deal  Just in a really good modd because of it, shipping the item out was easy, he got the tracking number, he shipped his item out. Life is good.


----------



## sniperfreak223

awesome new lady friend.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New alto sax Friday... 

Starting formal sax lessons on Saturday...


----------



## tm20

i just watched this


----------



## flint757

Wow! 

Hopefully they increase the quality for next gen consoles and especially for PC.


----------



## JEngelking

Got an email that the pre-order bundle I ordered a few days ago just shipped. Also, picked up an extra shift today, so more cash on payday this week.  Now hanging out with peeps in a bit, today's just a pretty good day.


----------



## Solodini

I know this hangover will go away eventually. At least it came from a great night hanging out with the guys from the Celt Experience brewery. Their beer is amazing. You should all try it.


----------



## Murmel

The Real Book I had ordered arrived today. Totally excited.


----------



## SimonEriksson

Because I found out that I share my birthday with Ronnie James Dio! Oh.. and it's my birthday.


----------



## Adrian-XI

The KxK I wanted sold! I'm happy cause as a result, I'm not poor. Bittersweet to the max...


----------



## sniperfreak223

I bought a ....in' Viola!!!


----------



## CM_X5

I finally got the pedal I've been waiting 3 months for and the wait was worth it. 



SimonEriksson said:


> Because I found out that I share my birthday with Ronnie James Dio! Oh.. and it's my birthday.



Happy Birthday! My birthday is today as well


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm watching Pacific Rim at the midnight premier this week,
Playing a show out of town with my band next week,
and picking up my ESP LTD B4E that I got for $100 off the week after that.


----------



## Bekanor

Getting a $2700 tax return. 


The sobering cold of adulthood set in when I decided to pay out my car loan instead of buying gear. 

Help me.


----------



## Jakke

Bekanor said:


> Help me.



I reckon the old boy is gone too far by now... Time to let him go out to pasture.

*Spits out blade of grass, and cocks the shotgun*


----------



## Bekanor

Jakke said:


> I reckon the old boy is gone too far by now... Time to let him go out to pasture.
> 
> *Spits out blade of grass, and cocks the shotgun*



But I have great taste in gear, at least let me stud for a while.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New (to me) phone...

Bleeding clutch line when I get home so I can drive my car like a normal person again...


----------



## Vostre Roy

sniperfreak223 said:


> I bought a ....in' Viola!!!


 
Nice, owns one aswell, sounds so ....ing wonderful...

Had a great rehearsal yesterday. Enough to make me happy


----------



## Konfyouzd

I need to get my viola back from my dad... That not speaking to him thing might have to change...


----------



## Curt

Started eating better, and exercising more a couple weeks ago at a starting weight of 266(I'm 5' 10")

Stepped on the scale half an hour ago after getting back from the gym... Down 10 lbs!
Goal is to get down to 185 then start body building again.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Got a shitload of new (and old) music recently.

So far:

Deafheaven - Sunbather
Loudness - Thunder In The East (been looking for that for ages)
Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing
Corrosion of Conformity - Deliverance
Wintersun - Wintersun
The Wildhearts - best of
TBDM - Everblack

On the way soon:

Nasum - Helvete
Alice in Chains - Facelift
Ride - Going Blank Again


----------



## Konfyouzd

New horn... New tunes


----------



## daniel_95

Finally finished a cover I did of a local band...twas a long experience.

Such Is Life - Dead Kelly tribute - YouTube


----------



## Murmel

Because I have made some gains, both strength and weight. Currently sitting in at 72.4kg. Still not much, but it took me 6 months to get over 70kg


----------



## Chuck

Murmel said:


> Because I have made some gains, both strength and weight. Currently sitting in at 72.4kg. Still not much, but it took me 6 months to get over 70kg



 I weigh 73.4kg and yeah man it took me forever to get here. I weighed like 68kg for like a year


----------



## Jakke

I've discovered a new sect: supposed sufferers of "chronic lyme disease".

For real, they have been threatening the LIVES of researchers who've pointed out that there is no evidence that lyme disease can go chronic. It's completely insane.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Went to a bachelor party last night and had a great time even though I was the DD.


----------



## pondman

Things are still as crap as 12 weeks ago but no worse so I guess I should be happy


----------



## ScottyB724

Misery Signals. Love the new album, and going to their show this wednesday.


----------



## Jakke

BlackMastodon said:


> Went to a bachelor party last night and had a great time even though I was the DD.



My apologies, but what is a DD in this context?


----------



## flint757

designated driver


----------



## Jakke

Ah, cheers


----------



## Konfyouzd

Money in the Bank tonight! Mark Henry promised to beat John Cena's ass... In those words... Can't wait...

 @ Jakke thinking about boobies...


----------



## Jakke

Well, how can I not?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fair point...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Pretty sure I saw more than a few DD's last night in that context, too. 

Also happy about Steam Summer sale.
Bought The Witcher Enhanced Edition, Hitman Absolution, and the Tomb Raider bundle (every Tomb Raider game ever made) for about $30. My bandwidth will not let me download it all, though.


----------



## Chuck

ScottyB724 said:


> Misery Signals. Love the new album, and going to their show this wednesday.



Hell yes dude. Love the new album, and they are my favorite band


----------



## daniel_95

Just found out Jmann is back in Mushroomhead


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm a mix of very happy and very sad right now. The only venue in my town of Wilmington, NC that has any sort of metal/hardcore/heavy-music shows, the Soapbox Laundro Lounge, announced earlier this month that they were closing permanently on the 28th. (Due to financial problems, and the building was just too much rent and upkeep.) However, the date got pushed and TODAY (14th) is the day they closed their doors. Meaning, last night was their final show.

I am not sure if it is a coincidence or not, but we now have a new venue opening up. It is called Ziggy's By the Sea, and it is based off the parent Ziggy's venue in Winston-Salem, NC. If any of you live in NC or have heard of Ziggy's, then you know its reputation for having big acts perform there (Fear Factory, Shadows Fall, Deftones, Jeff Loomis, etc.) - So, we all are happy for this because hopefully the Ziggy's By the Sea that is opening here will maybe be as BIG and successful as the one in Winston-Salem....and it could put Wilmington on the map and get us bigger shows booked with bigger, more famous acts!

Anyway...

The final show at the Soapbox last night was amazing! All the bands were top-notch and kept the energy up all night! But the big three (Hundredth, Counterparts, and Being As An Ocean) absolutely shook the whole building, and I've never moshed so hard in my life! (Especially with the lead singer from Being As An Ocean in the pit with us! Got a pic with him while I was getting some merch too!)

Afterwards, we hit up Cookout for some food and.......it just so happens that four of the six bands decided to stop there too! So, we had the honor to have some nice, quality time to eat dinner with the guys from Being As An Ocean and just converse with them. NICEST GUYS I HAVE EVER MET! So looking forward to seeing them again in October when they swing through at the new venue that is opening up!

Unbelievable night! Quite surreal! Even all the complete assholes and outright douchebags in the crowd couldn't get my spirits down! - Eh, it just sucked going to work this morning so sore, stiff, sleep-deprived, and deaf.

I put a massive thanks out to all my friends who came out to partake in the music and to send the Soapbox off. I still might cry now since the place is closed and gone. We all originally crowded together and cried when we first learned that the place was closing. (You imagine losing a second home of sorts. That place was a second home to me for years.)

R.I.P. The Soapbox Laundro Lounge

Looking forward and staying hopeful though... 

As of right now, I'm still feeling happy from the energy last night.


----------



## pink freud

Took my sister for her belated 21st birthday present. Finally got to shove her out of an airplane.







She had a parachute, of course


----------



## JosephAOI

I have a solid 3/6 members for my band, potentially 5/6. And I just saw Periphery with some of my good buddies in a local band called Endeavour. Good night, good dudes, good hangs. 

Oh, and I got tatted Thursday. Still stoked on it!


----------



## sniperfreak223

JosephAOI said:


> I have a solid 3/6 members for my band, potentially 5/6. And I just saw Periphery with some of my good buddies in a local band called Endeavour. Good night, good dudes, good hangs.
> 
> Oh, and I got tatted Thursday. Still stoked on it!



three is all you need. My band was founded as a five-piece, but we've been running just fine as a 3-piece for the last 9 months.

and as to the tat, were you a virgin, and are you stoked by how it turned up or just stoked on the adrenaline rush from the pain? I also just added some new ink, a tribute to Mr. Hanneman in the sleeve on my picking arm.


----------



## Genome

New job. And new job means new gear.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Reliving the concert (final show) from Saturday night! (Read my post above to fill you in. ^^^) You can even see me quite a few times throughout this video!

One of my best friends who came to the concert with us shot this on his camera at the merch tables.


----------



## Kaickul

Finally figured out how to get the different kits from ezdrummer to work.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Almost destroyed my code many times today... Ended up coming out on top... Now it's break time...


----------



## Murmel

This thread. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...squiers-horizon-5str-content.html#post3642387

To be more specific, even though I dig most of them, this;


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Reliving the concert (final show) from Saturday night! (Read my post above to fill you in. ^^^) You can even see me quite a few times throughout this video!
> 
> One of my best friends who came to the concert with us shot this on his camera at the merch tables.




My friend saw these guys, said it was the greatest concert ever and that they're his favorite band now.


----------



## Idontpersonally

mastodon grew on me


----------



## Konfyouzd

That's not painful? 

(I kid)


----------



## TVasquez96

Warped tour yesterday was sick. I ended up go into my first circle pit ever, and it was fun as ..... I also got to meet Oh, Sleeper and Stick To Your Guns, who are two of my favorite bands. I threw up in the middle of it all.... But staying was worth it to see August Burns Red.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

because this video is magical


----------



## asher

To be super crass:



Spoiler



took a dump.



When you haven't in like four days (not that it was super uncomfortable or anything, that's just not right man!) this is a relief


----------



## Konfyouzd

Almost destroyed my code again today... I also almost completely lost my mind and threw a computer out the window... But that shit FINALLY works... *sigh of relief*


----------



## Xaios

I am enveloped by the frigid purple slime of Djod's love.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just had a couple Del Taco macho chicken burritos. I am now stuffed and happy after not having anything to eat all day.


----------



## Idontpersonally

These shitty logi tech speakers are making my ears more sensitive


----------



## Konfyouzd

Date tonight...


----------



## Cynic

MythicSquirrel said:


> My friend saw these guys, said it was the greatest concert ever and that they're his favorite band now.



played with them about a year ago. they're good dudes!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

JUST GOT MY NEW BASS IN THE MAIL!!! (Thanks UPS guy!)

Who wants to see a NBD thread?


----------



## Konfyouzd

This guy does...


----------



## sniperfreak223

two straight days off, finally got some good news in regards to my health issues, spent the day with an amazing woman, and sleep...lots of sleep.

And my new gf doesn't think I'm retarded for having lyrics tattooed on me


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

brutalwizard said:


> Going to see them 2nd time this year this sunday.
> 
> There vocalist sounded like a broken dumpster live.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to see both Misery signals and Couterparts this weekend



Just saw Counterparts this past Saturday with Hundredth and Being As An Ocean.


----------



## Despised_0515

I have a fridge full of groceries.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I like her...


----------



## Brill

Because i just finished spec ops: the line.
and have a new icon.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

I just bought a ton of new records, and got a call from the girl I love who's in mexico.


----------



## Don Vito

Loxodrome said:


> Because i just finished spec ops: the line.
> and have a new icon.


I heard that this game was depressing.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Seeing He Is Legend tonight.

My local homeboys bringing it back to our hometown!


----------



## Solodini

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Seeing He Is Legend tonight.
> 
> My local homeboys bringing it back to our hometown!


 
Are they good live? I've never had a chance to see them.


----------



## Murmel

Ordered som pomade. Gonna be interesting to see what I can do with my hair. I usually rock a more casual pompadour-esque style, but with the pomade I'm probably gonna be able to take it to another level. Especially when it comes to hold.


----------



## asher

It's mah birfday. This means the usual presenty stuff (yay airbrush! yay moniez!), but more an excuse to go to a nice restaurant for dinner and then come back to probably drink and screw a bunch.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Solodini said:


> Are they good live? I've never had a chance to see them.


 
This will be my second time seeing them. Both times here in our hometown of Wilmington )since the band is from here). 

They are GREAT live!

If you read my post on the last page about our venue (the Soapbox) closing down, it'll fill you in what's going on. The Soapbox housed bands like He Is Legend in their beginning/early days and for awhile it was the only place they could get a gig at. The town is currently doing a 4-day blowout of shows in remembrance of the Soapbox to say goodbye now that they are closed.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Taking a "field trip" with my band in October!!! I recently wrote a song called "Consumption" about the ravages of TB, and pending our negotiations with the owners, we will be driving to Kentucky to film the video at the Waverly Hills Sanatorium.


----------



## Jake

I saw a Ferrari 458 Italia in person today and it made my whole week. Something I will never ever ever ever be able to afford though.


----------



## Bekanor

Scored the last Jeff Loomis skype lesson spot from the Loomis/Merrow indiegogo startup for their album.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Solodini said:


> Are they good live? I've never had a chance to see them.



Wow....the show was BLEHHH. They only played one older song (from their earlier days) and they were just falling apart. I mean, I understand that the guys are getting older and have been on hiatus for awhile and were playing in a new-ish venue here in town that doesn't really like heavy shit.....but come on....

It was cool and great...but not exactly "awesome". Just still a letdown....


----------



## Solodini

That's a real shame. Not what you want for a tributary set of gigs.


----------



## Murmel

Justin Timberlake's Mirrors is so beatiful both lyrically and musically that together with the music video it almost makes me cry like a little bitch...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Personal loan approved... Debt consolidated... POD HD Pro... Selling HD500...


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm playing a show tonight!!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Yesterday I discovered two awesome bands (quite different) that I didn't know about before - Jellyfish and Big Black.

Also, the bass guitar sound on "Songs About F*cking" by Big Black makes me happy.



They also play vicious-sounding music while looking like trainee accountants, which is hilarious.


----------



## TVasquez96

The father of my sister's boyfriend told me at my sister's birthday party that if I wanted he could get me a part time job doing EMT work for $18 an hour.


----------



## Despised_0515

Confidently talked to a BEAUTIFUL girl after tonight's show.
I'm really liking the _new _me.


----------



## Fiction

20 Years old today, got a 1.5kg Veal loin and plenty of other meats and having a BBQ and beers with some mates. ('straya!).

On another note, I still remember making a thread here when I turned 18, I ....ing love this community


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

I'm happy because I am finally over my ex, I just pulled the trigger on some new pickups (Pegasus/Sentient), and I scored an awesome job doing university related things with Health Canada! I'm also stoked on my friends coming to visit me next weekend!


----------



## flint757

Just finished installing the pup's on my new-ish guitar. Still got more to do, but knocking things off my list is never a bad thing.


----------



## Jake

My PRS makes me happy and I'm making a lot of money


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

717ctsjz said:


> I saw a Ferrari 458 Italia in person today and it made my whole week. Something I will never ever ever ever be able to afford though.



I saw a Lamborghini Aventador a few weeks ago. I know the feeling.


----------



## Jake

levijaymz said:


> I saw a Lamborghini Aventador a few weeks ago. I know the feeling.


Oh the guy who owns the 458 owns an aventador too..I've just seen that one so much the magic wore off 

heres his 458 parked out front





and heres his aventador






makes me so sad but so happy at the same time


----------



## Curt

I can wear a size Large T-shirt for the first time in 6 years!


----------



## Idontpersonally

Just discovered sarah fabel. Wow. just wow. What an amazing person. Shes like a girl version of alexi


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

717ctsjz said:


> Oh the guy who owns the 458 owns an aventador too..I've just seen that one so much the magic wore off
> 
> heres his 458 parked out front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres his aventador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me so sad but so happy at the same time



That is just pornography, is what that is.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I just got a job selling shoes, after not having a job for a whole month I celebrated by leaving skid marks in my friends toilet.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Finally pulled the trigger on a 6 string bass... Someone is already going to buy the 5 string I bought prior to that (I just decided it wasn't enough)... And for the first time ever I've started seeing a chick and don't immediately have doubts about every part of being with her. 

Oh... And even though I was borderline depressed last week about my sax playing... I seem to be doing better this week. Persistence ftw. 

I also decided to give these super cheap metal mouthpieces from Amazon a try for alto sax... They actually sound pretty damn good... Lots of folks that have played horns for years say you "shouldn't have the same tone on alto, tenor and soprano"... Well mine is pretty damn close to being the same on all of them and I'm not sure why that's a bad thing... Their inherent tones are obviously different, but I think I've figured out how to "speak similarly" through all of them.


----------



## asher

Second interview this week!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Another date with a new chick tomorrow... I'm on fire...

EDIT: Apparently--according to UPS--tomorrow will also be a new bass day...


----------



## Brill

cause ive been kicking everyones ass in MTG.


----------



## flint757

Paying off some debt and knocking things off my to do list. 

It's fun growing up isn't it.


----------



## tm20

decided to put in my 8mm tunnels, one fell into the sink so i had to remove some of the piping which got moldy water all inside the cupboard, and then had to clean the shit out of the one which fell in with but finally putting them in i must say they look awesome. let's just hope i cleaned them enough


----------



## Konfyouzd

Beer...


----------



## Murmel

I just have a good feeling about life. Even though nothing particularly good has actually happened I've just become way more positive lately.

Oh, and the new Squiers will ship next month.

Edit: God damnit, Konfyouzd. It seems like we're posting after each other in every damn thread. No stalker


----------



## Fenceclimber

Buying my first seven string tomorrow!!  RG7420!


----------



## Jakke

Talking with Zilla about them building me a cab this fall, and when that is done; NAD


----------



## asher

Very solid interview. Feel good about my chances. It's an entry level position at an architecture firm, but they do cool work (mostly higher education buildings in a variety of programs), and the position should, by discussion today, probably be good for three years for whomever lands it (assuming they don't suck).


----------



## Jakke

I MADE MERINGUE

Update on the whole meringue affair:


----------



## Konfyouzd

Slappin' da baaaaaaaaaaaass


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Soooooo, hey guys. Some of you may have saw my emo post a few pages back, here's an update on that.

About 2 days after that post, one of my friends told me to apply at the store he works. So i did, and like a day later, I got an interview and got hired on the spot as a cashier.  I worked all this week 4-9:30, then 4-10:30 tonight. Off tomorrow(today, as in saturday) and i work 12-7 sunday.  Made a bunch of new friends too. Now i can buy all teh gearz. 

Also, my girlfriend "accidentally" left a pair of her clean lace underwear sprayed in perfume at my house. Kinda creepy, is it? No idea.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Just remembered I had taquitos RIGHT NOW


----------



## TVasquez96

Just tried mac n cheese with hot sauce for the first time today. Pretty much had an orgasm in my mouth.


----------



## flint757

What kind of hot sauce?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

finally graduated high school!


----------



## Jakke

Speaking of hot sauce, I look forward to getting to know Dave's hot sauces, as I have ordered a try-them-out pack with 12 varieties.



Also, I have found a retailer in Sweden that sells other hot sauces than Tabasco (which is a fine hot sauce, I just like variety)


----------



## Jake

Jakke said:


> Speaking of hot sauce, I look forward to getting to know Dave's hot sauces, as I have ordered a try-them-out pack with 12 varieties.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have found a retailer in Sweden that sells other hot sauces than Tabasco (which is a fine hot sauce, I just like variety)


All I know about Daves sauces is that the ghost pepper jolokia sauce only tasted like pain in my mouth 

Kinda wanna try the scorpion pepper sauce to see how much worse it is


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Something my friend noticed:

In the episode of Futurama "Calculon 2.0" as Calculon is packing his suitcase, you can see a picture of Coilette (female Bender) in his suitcase. That's an 11 year long reference.

I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Jakke

717ctsjz said:


> All I know about Daves sauces is that the ghost pepper jolokia sauce only tasted like pain in my mouth
> 
> Kinda wanna try the scorpion pepper sauce to see how much worse it is



Neither is actually included in said case.


*EDIT*

I'm also having a blast revisiting the early -00's pop and rock. ....ing t.A.T.u, Evanescense, Wheatus, Eiffel 65, R.E.M, Linkin Park, and Cher (deal with it)

Believe it or not, but when I'm old and grey, I'm going to be nostalgic as .... about R.E.M.. Love that band


----------



## Fiction

Jakke said:


> Neither is actually included in said case.
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> I'm also having a blast revisiting the early -00's pop and rock. ....ing t.A.T.u, Evanescense, Wheatus, Eiffel 65, R.E.M, Linkin Park, and Cher (deal with it)
> 
> Believe it or not, but when I'm old and grey, I'm going to be nostalgic as .... about R.E.M.. Love that band



When I was younger I always confused both R.E.M and Live simply because of bald vocalists, but I always listened to them, which today has made Live one of my favourite bands, and REM i'll love from nostalgia because I accidentally brought my Mums R.E.M CD instead of the Live one on a holiday


----------



## Jakke

Fiction said:


> When I was younger I always confused both R.E.M and Live simply because of bald vocalists, but I always listened to them, which today has made Live one of my favourite bands, and REM i'll love from nostalgia because I accidentally brought my Mums R.E.M CD instead of the Live one on a holiday



Full disclosure, so did I. Even worse, I should be used to it since my father is bald (and I therefore also am in risk of developing it), but I still did.

Around the Sun was actually the first record I bought with my own money.


----------



## Jake

Working on getting an alternative rock straight up jam band formed to write some fun and catchy songs. I can pretend to be Tremonti now


----------



## asher

Grew up on R.E.M., still love most of their stuff (very hit or miss for me post New Adventures) even if I don't spin it much These Days 

Airbrush setup works and stuff. Now I need to figure out paint thinning ratios and then I can (hopefully) crank out higher quality little plastic toy soldiers much faster than before


----------



## Despised_0515

I get paid tomorrow


----------



## Mprinsje

Eyehategod in a really small venue (150 people) and they absolutely destroyed that place


----------



## Murmel

Because I just bought myself a trumpet. Gonna have so much fun with this.


----------



## Jakke

^You give dem norrlänningar hell


----------



## Murmel

Update; my lips are officially fried already


----------



## Idontpersonally

I miss the trumpet, i havent play since HS


----------



## Konfyouzd

Because I'm not at work anymore. Definitely the highlight of my day.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Saw Last Chance to Reason, Ever Forthright, and Evan Brewer last night. Chatted with all the dudes last night and had some chill convos. Got some technique tips and had a blast

Oh and got some great info


Evan told Suicide Silence is gonna make a comeback


----------



## Idontpersonally

I wish i could personally thank and shake hands with whoever mentioned gojira in the late to the party thread. My anus was not prepared for this. I have a new favorite band


----------



## AliceLG

Because today I'm going to WACKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN for the 6th time in a row


----------



## TVasquez96

flint757 said:


> What kind of hot sauce?


 
Frank's Red Hot Xtra Hot. I would go hotter, but it was the hottest I could find the last time I went grocery shopping with my mom.


----------



## flint757

I'll have to try that.


----------



## AxeHappy

You tend to be able to find actual hot sauces in Asian aisles. 


I am happy because I am starting wet sanding!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

GOT AN INTERNSHIP AT A NEW RECORDING STUDIO THAT IS OPENING IN TOWN!!!!!

WOOHOO!!! TIME TO FINALLY LEARN! AND FOR FREE!


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Volumes one day. Lamb of God the next day. Gonna be a good November


----------



## Idontpersonally

My first peanut butter and banana fried bread, lemonade. F* yes.


----------



## straightshreddd

Due to life, I hadn't sat down and played my guitar for more than 20 mins in several months. 

Today, I got off my ass, restrung and set up my shit, played for hours, and rejuvenated my passion. To top it off, my guitar(DC800) is playing jizzingly excellent. I loved the way it played before, but with a string change and setup, it's satisfying the hell out of me.

I'm feeling pretty damn happy.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I actually feel smarter/better now that I've read the sso tos.. Better late than never i guess.. I used to think it was kinda 'uncool' to read that kind of thing but that was actually pretty refreshing. Im totally gunna post my next EP when its all polished up


----------



## Konfyouzd

I get paid tomorrow and I'm learning to conquer my rage...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Interview in an hour... Today is shaping up to be a much better day than I'd expected.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Went to a casino for the first time in my life. Entered a "Let-it-ride" table with 90$, left with 2000$. 

Payful vacation, to say the least

Edit: HAILZ DJOD FOR HIS GENEROSITY!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well damn...


----------



## AxeHappy

Bank finally got their shit together! Yay!


----------



## Jakke

Hot sauce?



Hot sauce!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Vostre Roy said:


> Went to a casino for the first time in my life. Entered a "Let-it-ride" table with 90$, left with 2000$.
> 
> Payful vacation, to say the least
> 
> Edit: HAILZ DJOD FOR HIS GENEROSITY!


I think everything pales in comparison to this one. Where'd you get that lucky horseshoe and how did you fit it in your butt? I need tips...


----------



## Idontpersonally

i cant stop using vibrato, every time i pick up my guitar it does it automatically now.... Thanks vai 

Just signed up for pof because after 20,000000 negs i finally realized im not in love and barely in a relationship. So sorry for almost ruining love for you guys. Not trying to be snarky, honestly,Thanks.

So anyway, normally ive never gotten messaged first or anyone wanting to meet first, and even though theyre all obese it still feels kind of good. So far hit it off great with 2 pretty cool potentials [ones i messaged not the obese ones].. then get this. I run into this girl i went to HS that used to date the best guitar player in school i kind of always had a crush on but sucked at guitar back then. Idk even if it's just conversation the pof things going better than ever, Ive never had such a full in box before..f* yea Hail Djod.


----------



## Fiction

Steak.

Giggity.


----------



## AxeHappy

Laser Eye Surgery in less than 2 hours! 

Goodbye Glasses!


----------



## Murmel

^
Damn dude, tell me how it went when you're allowed to go back to screens


----------



## AxeHappy

Will do. In the waiting room now.


----------



## Murmel

If everything goes as planned, and the object in question is a solid as the seller is describing it, I might have my first car in a few days 

An old ass Ford Fiesta '82


----------



## Jake

Day 10 of 10 in a row of work today. Need time off to eat, sleep, and breathe. Weekend is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Getting better at air drumming...Blast beats that is, my hands feet just go i dont have to think too much about the rhythm.. .... yea


----------



## Kidneythief

Saw Gojira for the first time live last week. I was blown away. Intense live sound and show. Perfection itself and I could go on 

Bonus: girlfriend somehow managed to get us back-stage for the meet'n'greet session. Got some pics, a set-list, and photos with the band. And I could ask a really stupid question; "What is your main source of inspiration?" Dammit I'm so stupid


----------



## Idontpersonally

Not sure if happy for you or insanely Jelly.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Idontpersonally said:


> Not sure if happy for you or insanely Jelly.


Be both. Gojira live was a mindblowing experience.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Done.


----------



## Kidneythief

BlackMastodon said:


> Be both. Gojira live was a mindblowing experience.



Agreed, and quite friendly guys. Wish I could hang out more with them


----------



## asher

So it's sorta working:


----------



## AxeHappy

Murmel said:


> ^
> Damn dude, tell me how it went when you're allowed to go back to screens




Well, it's only been a day and my right eye is already seeing 20/20. Left eye has a bit more swelling but any stinging went away over night. 

I would highly recommend it to anybody. Pretty awesome. Plus the smell of the of your flesh burning off when the laser goes at it, is pretty ....ing metal.


----------



## Murmel

It wasn't uncomfortable during? I'm definitely looking into doing it in the future. Actually saving up as we speak.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Garbage disposal and dishwasher are working again and I finally threw away all those damn boxes in my living room and laundry room... 

I also finally got rid of my drummer... He has a month to come get his drums or they're being sold...

Fixed some things... Took out the trash... Feeling good... Now I just have to figure out why there's absolutely NO power going to my first floor restroom... That is some strange shit there...


----------



## flint757

AxeHappy said:


> I would highly recommend it to anybody. Pretty awesome. Plus the smell of the of your flesh burning off when the laser goes at it, is pretty ....ing metal.



My only reasoning for not doing it is everyone I know who has done LASIK has had diminished night vision (mine is already terrible) and you also have to do it again in some cases. If I do anything it may have to be an IOL implant as I have a cataract on my left eye making lens replacement necessary. If I do IOL, though, I'm going to make sure I get the most advanced lens they offer as the cheaper options will force me to get reading glasses. I'd rather be nearsighted than farsighted so I'm hesitant.


----------



## AxeHappy

Murmel said:


> It wasn't uncomfortable during? I'm definitely looking into doing it in the future. Actually saving up as we speak.



They put a *whole* bunch of "numbing" drops in your eye. It's basically a topical local anaesthetic. 

It's not like a walk in the part, but it's less uncomfortable than getting a filling done.

The worse part was when they put the vacuum on your eye. Getting it cut was like nothing, and there was no pain at all from the laser itself. The clamp to hold your eye upon is not the most...pleasant thing, but like I said, not as bad as a trip to the dentist and well....... glasses.




Flint said:


> My only reasoning for not doing it is everyone I know who has done LASIK has had diminished night vision (mine is already terrible) and you also have to do it again in some cases. If I do anything it may have to be an IOL implant as I have a cataract on my left eye making lens replacement necessary. If I do IOL, though, I'm going to make sure I get the most advanced lens they offer as the cheaper options will force me to get reading glasses. I'd rather be nearsighted than farsighted so I'm hesitant.



My night vision is fine so far. I've always had fantastic night vision though so who knows. 

As far as I am aware the results are supposed to last around 20 years. With the type I got ("Advanced Custom Wave Front" ) I get enhancements free for life though. So when the time comes for a, "touch up," it's free. The type of correction I needed is the most likely one to..."bounce back," and need to be corrected within 3-6 months. But again, that is covered under the guarantee. 

Aside from my vision my eyes are healthy so I don't really have any comments to add on cataracts or anything, as I haven't had to deal with them and thusly haven't done any research on the issue.

Don't do anything you're uncomfortable with, but do your research and if it gets you what you want, go for it.


----------



## flint757

Well if the cataract gets too bad I'll have to replace the lens in my left eye whether I want to or not. 

Congrats bro! Sounds like a good deal too with the guarantee.


----------



## AxeHappy

Thanks! I am super excited about it!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm pretty excited because I am now working with some BIG names whom my fellow SS.org members would recognize. (Having some contributions to the debut EP of one of my projects, and having some contributions to the debut full-length of my OTHER project.)


----------



## texshred777

Picked up The Legend of Korra on DVD today. So awesome.


----------



## MetalBuddah

3 Year Anniversary with my girlfriend is today!

50 Year Anniversary of my mom, grandparents, aunt, and uncle moving to the US from the Philippines is also today!


----------



## Adrian-XI

On my way to see Karnivool!


----------



## Brill

Speedcore


----------



## Konfyouzd

New clutch hydraulics...


----------



## BlackMastodon

The whole Djod conundrum makes me titter.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Though technically a double post, this is my 3333 post. Which is pretty cool. Makes me happy that I've stuck around here and that this is a great online community.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Jake

Got to party with my friends and not work


----------



## TheAmercanLow

The girl's good, the jobs good, and my band has two shows coming up.


----------



## Idontpersonally

I just clicked on a skinny puppy video, thinking of this girl that used to rock their band t in Hs. First comment i see is how this dude says the album reminds him of his HS gf hahah. Im not really into industrial, never even heard them before today, but when i saw the vid i just clicked cause of her lmao


----------



## Konfyouzd

Just made the most moist cake I've ever made... Coincidentally... It just happens to be pink...


----------



## sniperfreak223

Just finished writing the lead parts for the longest song I've ever written, a whopping 13 minutes and 51 seconds. Now to record the rhythm tracks and convince my band that a 14-minute song is a great idea.

Ladyfriend made me the most amazing black forest cake ever. Nothing says "I love you" like chocolate, cherries, and lots of booze.


----------



## Despised_0515

I got a new hat today.


----------



## Fiction

Just had an epic nap to the tunes of Derek Trucks "Songlines", such an intense rocking album, I feel as if I've awoken 30 years older with the devil in my heart and a story to tell.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Clutch works...

Caught the bus before it left me...

It stopped raining before we got to DC which is good because I ran out of the house without an umbrella and I still have to walk about .5 miles after the bus drops me off. 

New phone today...

I telework tomorrow...


----------



## Mexi

Gonna start getting paid for my research assistant hours I've been logging lately. Also, I'll be meeting with a head research librarian to help me get through the nuts and bolts of getting obscure primary documentation (ESSENTIAL skill for grad school apps in the fall) which makes me much more at ease


----------



## Fiction

Steven Wilson, Devin Townsend, BTBAM all playing in Australia within a month of each other.

Pretty much my 3 favourites.. Although getting time off work may be tricky D:


----------



## mcd

New Norma Jean


----------



## MetalBuddah

I will be leaving the state on vacation right as the anime freaks descend upon Baltimore for Otakon


----------



## Danukenator

I finally had an amazing nights sleep! Granted, I slept forever but even so, it's great to wake up with energy!


----------



## DarkWolfXV

I won a pack of strings in the MetalSucks breakdown contest


----------



## Idontpersonally

gargoyles, full seasons on youtube .....all in one playlist muahahahahah.


----------



## asher

Despised_0515 said:


> I got a new hat today.



Pics or gtfo


----------



## Idontpersonally

meh


----------



## BlackMastodon

Mu' Fuggin' Robot Unicorn Attack 2.


----------



## MetalBuddah

BlackMastodon said:


> Mu' Fuggin' Robot Unicorn Attack 2.



WHAT?????!!!!!????!!!!


----------



## Metal_Webb

Ran the annual Chemical Engineering society scavenger hunt last night. The night started rainy so not as many people turned up as I'd hoped, but we made a decent profit, I got to see a bunch of people feast on an onion, a stick of butter or a bottle of maple syrup, our after party venue didn't charge us and people have been telling me that they had a ball of a time. Well worth all the work and stress required.

Also: Bought myself a Dizi the other week (to coincide with the start of my guqin project  ). It's a Chinese bamboo transverse flute. Never played the flute before but after a week or so of trying:
http://db.tt/WdKILutZ

Early days still (yes I know that reverb is cheese level  was done quick and dirty to make the dizi sound better). The tone is too airy and I can't quite make it to the second octave yet but I've gotten the embouchure reliable after a week


----------



## texshred777

Just got booty called. Unexpected.

I have been listening to "baby making" music all day.

edit: As a followup, didn't followup on it. Realized it was a girl I'd met once with mutual friends, a hot but really annoying girl. And was drunk. Nope.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Dude you know what man that ....s me up, idk why i listen to that shit around that time. it's so ....ing wierd, thats going in the love hate thread.


Anyway, after 12+ hours and 12+ beers i finally whooped my add's ass and recorded 4 min a track. Now i might as well mix that shit.


----------



## Jakke

Planning out my rig's future, that always gets me in a good mood.


----------



## Murmel

LOVING my newly tapered jeans, worth every penny. Thinking about learning to do it myself though.

Cleaned my trumpet and the issues I had previously with it being half dysfunctional are gone. Already done with the first 5 songs in my beginner's book 
Though I do realize that a huge part in playing the trumpet is aiming for consistent and good tone. Both of which are extremely difficult when you've only been playing for about a week.

Had a sweet-ass night with some guy friends. It's right what people say, much less trouble hanging with guys than girls 

Been to the sea/lakes for swims/general fcukaround 10+ times this summer, new record for me. The Swedish summer landscape can be pretty idyllic sometimes, I love it. Especially far up north, because the sun basically never sets.

New school starts next monday, 1 year of basically just playing and learning about music and hanging out.


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally got the bathtub unclogged. Called in my nephew who is a professional plumber to come fix the problem. Turns out there was a family frogs living in the pipes. He got them out of there and I relocated them to a nicer place down the street.

Seems they were the source of our drain problems. Definitely up there in the top most wtf moments of my life.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## straymond

I'm about to become an uncle!


----------



## Jake

My S prestige no longer has a piece of shit lo-trs trem in it. Edge pro ftw.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Just placed the order for my next toy: a 150-lb. draw traditional English longbow.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Read DBM - Dragon Ball Multiverse
My Friend showed me this


----------



## Idontpersonally

Rusty cooley replied to one of my tweets. Im not sure if im supposed to be excited... I thought it was kinda cooley though


----------



## Konfyouzd

Managed to convince myself to NOT procrastinate this week. I managed to knock out the bulk of my work for the week before noon... 

Oh and the chick I went out on a date with Friday told me she had herpes BEFORE anything sexual came about... Bullet dodged...


----------



## Rosal76

I am happy because I started on my first 7-string song yesterday on my new 7-string guitar. For many years, I was hesitant about playing/buying a 7-string guitar because I thought it would be difficult to play but I enjoyed my first practice session yesterday. I am now looking forward to play some 7-string songs from Emperor, Meshuggah and Morbid Angel. I am happy and proud to be a member of the 7-string guitar community. 

8-string guitars? I may have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Konfyouzd

They'll make more sense than you think sooner than you think. Whether or not you'll want one is still to be known...


----------



## Idontpersonally

love experiment going well. Slow but surely


----------



## BlackMastodon

The university I go to posted an article about my group's capstone project from Friday's open house. Thought it was really cool, even if they did misspell my name.


----------



## jwade

Was having trouble finding anyone to co-sign on a massive student loan with me, but got word this morning that both of the people I spoke to about co-signing are in fact able to co-sign for $20,000 each, meaning I have enough money for school, plus rent, plus a little used car to be able to book it back and forth from school to a part-time job to cover gas/food while I'm in school.

Today is not a bad day. 

Plus, the weekend was good too. Ran into an old friend on friday, drank some beer, met up with some of his friends, who, it turns out, are people I knew from years ago. Went to a pub with my cousin on saturday, and the pub had my two favorite semi-local beers (Grizzly Paw brewery's Rutting Elk red amber ale, and Grumpy Bear honey wheat ale). Then sunday, met up with a friend and went to see The Sword. They killed it, of course.


----------



## wat

Went to an awesome rave party saturday night. Lots of old friends were there and I made lots of new ones and a new hot sex friend.

I have 4 Orkney Brewery Skull-splitters waiting for me when I get off work


----------



## Church2224

Saw one of my lady friends tonight, went well haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd

jwade said:


> Was having trouble finding anyone to co-sign on a massive student loan with me, but got word this morning that both of the people I spoke to about co-signing are in fact able to co-sign for $20,000 each, meaning I have enough money for school, plus rent, plus a little used car to be able to book it back and forth from school to a part-time job to cover gas/food while I'm in school.
> 
> Today is not a bad day.
> 
> Plus, the weekend was good too. Ran into an old friend on friday, drank some beer, met up with some of his friends, who, it turns out, are people I knew from years ago. Went to a pub with my cousin on saturday, and the pub had my two favorite semi-local beers (Grizzly Paw brewery's Rutting Elk red amber ale, and Grumpy Bear honey wheat ale). Then sunday, met up with a friend and went to see The Sword. They killed it, of course.


----------



## Metal_Webb

BlackMastodon said:


> The university I go to posted an article about my group's capstone project from Friday's open house. Thought it was really cool, even if they did misspell my name.



How on earth did they manage to misspell BlackMastodon?


----------



## BlackMastodon

BleakMasterdune. It was the damnedest thing.


----------



## XEN

I've lost 45 pounds so far this year, have gone from a tight size 42 waist to a loose 36, and gained at least a half inch around the biceps. I'm finally off of my diabetes and blood pressure meds, and am able to exercise like I used to 15 years ago.
I have a long way to go to get back to my Army weight, but I'm going to make it.


----------



## wat

I'm happy because my RG7321 is just sick. I got it more than 6 months ago and I'm still in the honeymoon phase and don't see it ever ending lol. I must have got a good one. And with future upgrades it's only going to get better. So much guitar for $300 used.


----------



## Rosal76

urklvt said:


> I've lost 45 pounds so far this year, have gone from a tight size 42 waist to a loose 36, and gained at least a half inch around the biceps. I'm finally off of my diabetes and blood pressure meds, and am able to exercise like I used to 15 years ago.
> I have a long way to go to get back to my Army weight, but I'm going to make it.



Good on you.  

I have Type 1 Diabetes myself. Having any form of Diabetes and exercise, good diet and controlled lifestyle become your worst enemy and best friend at the same time.


----------



## XEN

Rosal76 said:


> Good on you.
> 
> I have Type 1 Diabetes myself. Having any form of Diabetes and exercise, good diet and controlled lifestyle become your worst enemy and best friend at the same time.


Too true. That and the food allergies I developed in my early 30s and my diet is painfully restrictive, but the alternative sucks far worse.


----------



## BlackMastodon

This image right here makes me pretty happy:


----------



## BucketheadRules

An account called "Disalmanac" on Twitter.

"Today in 1942, "Bambi" premiered. Ted Nugent always cheers when Bambi's mother gets shot."


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> This image right here makes me pretty happy:



I see someone else saw the leaked Guardians of the Galaxy footage


----------



## BlackMastodon

I was a bit late to the party so it was already taken off YouTube but I did catch some of it.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> I was a bit late to the party so it was already taken off YouTube but I did catch some of it.



Pssst, 

GOTG | VK


----------



## Curt

Down 35 lbs, comfortably wearing size 34 jeans again, and maybe getting a new windows phone at the end of the week.


----------



## Jakke

Finally starting to chrystalize what I want to do with my life, and because of this, I might not have to die poor and unwashed.


----------



## tacotiklah

It was exhausting, but despite the heat I managed to get off my bum and mow the lawn and do some trimming with the weed-whacker. Feels good to do something productive. 

Unfortunately my allergies and sinuses do not share the same sentiment, so I'll be popping benedryl and napping for the rest of the day.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tomorrow's Friday...


----------



## Cynic

someone commented this on one of our youtube videos.

_"You guys>any other post hardcore band. You guys&#65279; are really good."_

made me smile.


----------



## Kaickul

I've just finished writing one my songs entitled "Mindless Disposition Suicide" after working on it for quite some time now.


----------



## sniperfreak223

our bass player finally sobered up enough to record his own goddamned bass tracks. that means one less brick on my back, and perhaps that we might actually finish recording this album by year's end.

Oh, and I'm getting a promotion...salaried management bitches!!!


----------



## Cynic

wat said:


> I'm happy because my RG7321 is just sick. I got it more than 6 months ago and I'm still in the honeymoon phase and don't see it ever ending lol. I must have got a good one. And with future upgrades it's only going to get better. So much guitar for $300 used.



i love my rg7321, too. got it for $250 from empyrean and never looked back.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Oh yus


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy becasuse in a little over a week, I'm headed home...I went to Kuna to visit my sister for about a month, and I haven't gotten to play electric gutar in all that time, save for a short trip to Guitar Center. I have my acoustic here with me, but it's just not the same, damn it! Can't wait to get home and do some rocking out.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Went for a run about an hour ago for the first time in years (even then, was never big on cardio) and I feel pretty good. 3 kms in 22 minutes, only had to stop to walk like 3 times. Quite happy with myself.


----------



## Daf57

^ - hey, that's cool!! 

I'm happy because ...

*Villopoto Takes the Title at Utah* 

I'm a big motocross/supercross fan!


----------



## Church2224

Just sent an email about ordering a Jackson USA Select B7 Deluxe, hoping all goes well.


----------



## MFB

All I asked for for my birthday was socks.
What did I get you ask?
JUST SOCKS. 12 PAIRS OF GLORIOUS, ACTUAL SIZE 13 SOCKS!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I work with some awesome people. I locked myself out of my car and the manager and the person who's been there the longest helped me get into my car. we went back into the store garbed some wire coat hangers, (made some bad jokes while finding them too) and a guy from a pizza place at the mall also helped. This was at 11pm they could have said .... it and left me on my own. I also bought some green lantern socks from work.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Because of Viper.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Crashed production servers last week. Fixed the issue today...


----------



## SevenStringSam

because im me  lol but no really im happy cause its just a nice as hell day and i do believe ill meditate today. 

and this thread just makes me happy seeing happiness in others!


----------



## Murmel

New school started today. Nothing but music and chilling for a year. Gonna be sweet


----------



## Konfyouzd

Chick I thought hated me now just hit me up outa the blue...


----------



## sniperfreak223

because life in general seems to finally be on the up-swing.

oh, and because two years ago today, I suffered a stroke and lost most of the function on the right side of my body. Docs weren't very hopeful, told me I would likely never play again and I'd be lucky if I could ever regain any of my motor skills in the right arm. Well,two years later, I'm playing almost up to my pre-stroke chops, speaking well, hell the only evidence it ever happened are a few scars, some slight droop in my right eye, and occasional numbness. If that's not a reason to be happy I don't know what is.


----------



## Pav

Had a girl nagging me for a dick pic all day. Plus I've gone back to the Dominion in my Soloist and I'm in love.


----------



## Church2224

I got hit on by a gay guy, I was flattered.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Just found out sound city is gonna be played on free tv this thursday..


----------



## Idontpersonally

Church2224 said:


> I got hit on by a gay guy, I was flattered.


Actually Im not going to lie depending on how they come at me it can be flattering. One was a good friend and he just said he loved me with more sincerity than some girls ever have. It was ....ing awkward as all hell and cool at the same time.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Pav said:


> Had a girl nagging me for a dick pic all day. Plus I've gone back to the Dominion in my Soloist and I'm in love.


I have a girl that wants to see mine casue I claim it's a tic tac.. not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## sniperfreak223

^ I had an ex take a tape measure to mine cuz I claimed it was small...turned out not so much.


----------



## SevenStringSam

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^ I had an ex take a tape measure to mine cuz I claimed it was small...turned out not so much.



lol thats what happened with me, i thought 9 was average or below? but hey. i havent seen too many other guys pricks lol

oh and im happy for 2 reasons

1 life is finally going great!

2. i have a huge cock


----------



## Murmel

On the internet everyone has a massive dick.

Sitting in at around 31,5" flaccid here.


----------



## Idontpersonally

+1


----------



## SevenStringSam

i know i know but unlike most people i can prove it with pictures lol buuuut id rather not get permabanned from ss.orgyland lol


----------



## Murmel

Who says I can't?


----------



## SevenStringSam

no one at all sir! but not many people are actually able to back up their evidence on the interwebs lol


----------



## Jake

Because I move up to Penn State tomorrow for basically the next 2 years. College living ftw


----------



## SevenStringSam

717ctsjz said:


> Because I move up to Penn State tomorrow for basically the next 2 years. College living ftw



congrats man, a lot of the people i work with are from penn state. do well and party hardy bro lol


----------



## Pav

Dan_Vacant said:


> I have a girl that wants to see mine casue I claim it's a tic tac.. not sure if this is good or bad.



This is good. Don't read too far into the circumstances, just marvel in her interest in your junk.


----------



## Webmaestro

I'm happy because I finally figured out how to get single EB Cobalt strings. It's expensive and a PITA, but I'm happy I figurd it out.


----------



## Church2224

I just bought $360.00 worth of clothes, and I look DAMN good!


----------



## bhakan

717ctsjz said:


> Because I move up to Penn State tomorrow for basically the next 2 years. College living ftw


Same! (not exactly, moving up friday and I'm a freshman, but close enough) I'm pumped!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Church2224 said:


> I just bought $360.00 worth of clothes, and I look DAMN good!


Feels good man.  I got a $50 reward certificate today to the fancy-clothes-store I go to every now and again so I'll probably go buy some more clothes for fancy occasions.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm pretty happy right now because I JUST discovered a web browser app for iOS that allows the use of Flash. Now I'll be able to use SSO chat on the go, hahaha.

I also found some apps for viewing/access ppt files on iOS, which is going to be really handy for work. I'm glad I'm finding more uses for my iPad other than Netflix and porn.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Murmel said:


> On the internet everyone has a massive dick.




not massive or even huge...but better than average. lets just say by Trojan standards I'm a "Magnum" but not quite a "Magnum XL"...that's as far as I will go into it.


----------



## AxeHappy

Interestingly enough the Mangum is actually wider at the base that that Magnum XL. Never figured why they did that out.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Playing another show tonight...changed out a few of the guitars in the "live rig", and really can't wait to finally play my Ironbird on stage.


----------



## Jake

bhakan said:


> Same! (not exactly, moving up friday and I'm a freshman, but close enough) I'm pumped!


Hell yeah man! I'm a junior and living off campus but I'm just happy to be out of a branch campus


----------



## flint757

Working



Pav said:


> This is good. Don't read too far into the circumstances, just marvel in her interest in your junk.



A girl gave me a hand job once just because she was curious what size my junk was. She figured it was the easiest way to find out that I'd agree to.


----------



## wilch

made me laugh. I guess I'm tired. lol.


----------



## Jake

Theres 2 music stores right near my apartment and tons of food. I'm either going to go broke or end up working at one of them and still go broke


----------



## AxeHappy

My seasonal EI benefits have been approved! Or rather, they were approved as regular benefits, but I am not going to be claiming them once I start work again in September. 

I filed them at the end of June when I stopped working...but better late than never eh? 

More excitingly:
I found a job, that I am perfectly qualified for, that pays more than twice what my other 2 jobs pay put together, and offers benefits! Super excited to apply to that mother ....er!


----------



## sniperfreak223

flint757 said:


> A girl gave me a hand job once just because she was curious what size my junk was. She figured it was the easiest way to find out that I'd agree to.



I thought I was the only one...of course in my case it was just over-the-pants.


----------



## Idontpersonally

^ This. BUT, The easiest, most efficient,_ and_ most subtle way Ive found they do this is to just do the "excuse me can i get by?" thing as the brush up against your junk even though theres clearly plenty of room for them to just walk around you and not use their ass for measuring tape. Over the pants, Yus. That happened literally 4 out of 4 of the last 9-5's i worked at before i got serious about playing. Honestly I think it's genius, only once did i get an old fashion for research purposes.


----------



## Fiction

Got my first set of monitor speakers, only Mackie MR5s, but they're a hell of a lot better than my old regular jackoff speakers.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Last exam is in 5 and a half hours. A huge f*cking weight is about to be lifted off my shoulders.

Also kind of reached a zen-like state last night while trying to sleep that made me come to terms with everything that's happening in my life right now, good or bad. Made me feel at ease and really helped clear my mind.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Eye dude confirmed I am near sighted today, so glasses it is.

Im happy cuz this means ill actualy be able to read the powerpoint notes at uni now


----------



## jwade

Wanted to go to school, talked to my bank. Bank said it was no problem to get a student loan, but had to get a co-signer, and provide 'proof of enrollment'. 

Received my letter of acceptance on Wednesday, step-dad had an appointment to co-sign the loan papers half an hour ago, and my appointment to sign is tomorrow morning.

In a week, I'm heading out to where the school is to look for a place, and I start school November 4th.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's drunken sax time... 

Oh and I just learned to consistently bend notes on sax. Easy alone. Tough in context. Fun as hell no matter what.


----------



## TVasquez96

Finished the last day of band camp for the week. Now I can spend my weekend resting before going back


----------



## asher

It's Friday.

(I'm still adjusting to this 8:30-5:30 real job nonsense)


----------



## JoeyW

My mom bought me ice cream


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Got paid today, bought a new phone, took my girlfriend to Texas Roadhouse. Feels good man. 

But work tomorrow.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm writing a slam album AND recording my band!


----------



## sniperfreak223

the people on one of the other forums I post on still regard me as one of the foremost experts. Within a week of going back to that forum after a 10 month hiatus, I've had 50 PM's asking for info...finally able to share my knowledge that I've worked so hard to accumulate. (FYI, that is a firearms collector's forum, and I'm regarded there as their expert on Soviet sniper rifles).


----------



## Konfyouzd

asher said:


> It's Friday.
> 
> (I'm still adjusting to this 8:30-5:30 real job nonsense)



Psshh... Who gets real jobs? Get a gf to mooch off... That's what they always do to me...


----------



## Jakke

Konfyouzd said:


> Psshh... Who gets real jobs? Get a gf to mooch off... That's what they always do to me...



But you see... Her mooching off you is an expression of her right to self-realization, and who are you to tell her to work if that is not truly what she wants and needs? Her inner goddess need to flower dammit!

You mooching off her on the other hand is you being a patriarchal and oppressive prick, and who are you to stifle her by condemning her to financial slavery for your sake?


#patriarchy


Please also note that I will construe any and all opposing views expressed against me as harassment, and I will use them to prove how hard it is to be a feminist in today's patriarchal, cis-normative, and racist culture.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That's just what I'd expect to hear from an NSTLPWPFICDIRAist...


----------



## Jakke

Dude, I need you to check the privilege you have here (by being a djodist), and identify the structures that premiers you as a djodist male over non-djodists and non-males. Before you do that, everything you say is poison.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Idontpersonally

I am drunk.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Idontpersonally said:


> I am drunk.



Me too, and it hasn't quite sunk in that I have to get up at 6:30 tomorrow to go to work for 8 hours...


----------



## Pooluke41

Jakke said:


> Dude, I need you to check the privilege you have here (by being a djodist), and identify the structures that premiers you as a djodist male over non-djodists and non-males. Before you do that, everything you say is poison.



Djodist privilege is a tool by the bourgeois elite to control our tumblr accounts.


----------



## jwade

Just bought Chicken & Apple sausage for breakfast tomorrow, and walked in to the comic shop and found a Lenore comic I didn't already have.


----------



## asher

Won the epee event I fenced in today and got my E rating


----------



## BaDaML

Happy because, in all seriousness and sincerity, this site ROCKS!!!


----------



## Idontpersonally

This place could use some balance imo. Guess what guys! I finally heard back from Nicole ERH. I think she's comin' a board! TYBG


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm headed home from Kuna tomorrow after being here for a month, and by extension, that's a month without playing electric guitar of any kind, save for a short trip to Guitar Center. Just the thought of coming home to all of my guitars waiting for me makes me all kinds of happy! I think my RG8 will be first...


----------



## Vinchester

Finally sold my old Schecter. Money goes to saving for a new EVH5153


----------



## texshred777

Designing a guitar build on my ipad with CAD. Can't wait to get the build thread started.


----------



## Fiction

Went out with my new work friends last night for no planned reason even though they're 10 years older and both are lesbians.. But god damn are 30 year old lesbians good wingmen 

I accidentally tripped someone over and we ended up just making out until we were asked to leave cause we ended up on the DJs platform. (I blame tequila)


----------



## Idontpersonally

*slow clap*^


----------



## GizmoJunior

Played my first show last night and had an awesome time my band mates. Not to mention all the bands we played with were sick.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Just worked an 11 hour shift. Now I'm off for 2 days.


----------



## kamello

got 6/7 score in my first oral exam at Uni  I thought I was going to have a stroke while I answered


----------



## asher

asher said:


> Won the epee event I fenced in today and got my E rating



And won yesterday's sabre. Now I have an E in all three weapons.

And I raised money for kittens and puppies


----------



## Konfyouzd

No crazy women in my life... 

My house is semi-clean (gotta get back on that after work)...

All the problems we were having with the servers at work last week seem to have been alleviated finally...

My guitar that I thought was lost mysteriously showed up on my porch yesterday.

Beer...


----------



## wat

cock


----------



## Konfyouzd

Pooluke41 said:


> Djodist privilege is a tool by the bourgeois elite to control our tumblr accounts.



Awesome.


----------



## caskettheclown

Got another job about a month ago...at another gas station.

This one is five minutes from the house. Which is so much better than a 45 minute drive to my old job so i'm saving so much in gas.

EVERYONE who works there is cool as hell. The manager especially.
First day the manager told me "Long as you get your stuff done, you can do whatever you want whether it be read comic books, watch movies or watch porn." Since I needed little training, me and the manager just watched movies on my first day.

1. No work uniform
2. Able to tell customers to F off if need be and have everyone back me up if need be.
3. Work load is significantly lighter than my old job.
4. Able to bring laptop/books/whatever to pass the time.
5. I get a long way to well with the manager
6. Free drinks and food when I work 
7. Making more money since they allow overtime

Two owners own the store I work at (They own two stores atm), one is a straight laced looking white guy who is a massive pervert. The other is an Asian guy with one leg due to having polio as a kid. Asian guy is an awesome guy who is always helpful in any way he can, also a bit crazy (Good kind of crazy).

Job isn't perfect but its damn close to it.


----------



## Nile

caskettheclown said:


> one is a straight laced looking white guy who is a massive pervert.



Figured this out how?


----------



## sniperfreak223

small little thing to most, but made me really happy:

I finally found a rattlesnake in the wild. It was on my way into work this morning, along one of the wooded back roads. I spotted a snake in the road, pulled over and grabbed the snake hook I keep in my car (as some of you may know I'm a huge herp nerd) and moved it out of the road and onto the bank of a small creek about 200 yards from the road. it was about a 4-foot yellow phase timber rattlesnake, quite a rare find in much of PA. it just made my day, even though it made me 20 minutes late to work.


----------



## Ralyks

Slight promotion at my job. Not quite full time yet, but still more hours, more PTO, moved to the main branch, and better schedule that involves less having to close the branch every day I work during the week, and not working every saturday all effin' day.

Also got a text from the vocalist from a Metalcore band I was in back around 2009, wanted me to send him some riffs. Thinking about digging up some old Thrash riffs I never used and reworking them on my 7 and seeing what happens.


----------



## AxeHappy

My gas bill for this month is -$100 and change. 

And Bubble Tea.


----------



## Tyler

because its my birthday. movin on up the ladder at 19


----------



## Chuck

First day of work was a success!


----------



## Jake

I'm drunk and adjusting to college life very well. Got an incredibly shitty 7 string today to beat to hell and everything rules. hell yes.


----------



## AxeHappy

I have no idea why, but I am not complaining.


----------



## Murmel

Because I found an album called Ultimate Alabama. This is hilarious but at the same time amazing


----------



## jwade

Originally had a couple different hostels booked for my upcoming '_go find a goddamned house to rent while going to school_' trip, sort of inconvenient to have to bounce back and forth between two different ones just to have our own private rooms, so on Monday, I called one of them and the girl looked into it and did some magic and got us 5 days straight in the same room at one hostel =]

Then, it was my little bro's birthday on Tuesday (he turned 10. TEN! Fvck me, I am old), and an Aunt that I haven't seen in awhile timed a visit to coincide with the birthday BBQ. The BBQ was excellent. Burgers & chicken breasts and cake.

Yesterday, I turned in my 2.5 week's notice at work, timed perfectly that I'm finishing exactly two years after being hired originally.

Today, my student line of credit was activated.

Tomorrow is my lady's birthday, and we're going to our favorite restaurant for breakfast in the afternoon, and then we're going to see Despicable Me 2.

Good damn week!


----------



## Jarmake

I just bought a house! It has 192m2's of room for the two of us (and the pets too), so it's almost three times the size of our old apartment. Hooray!


----------



## sniperfreak223

>half a day at work today
>three-day weekend!!!
>Monday is a PAID holiday
>my quarterly bonus just dropped and it's gonna be sweet!
>my new Bich just arrived, with enough time before work to actually give it a test-drive.


----------



## Osorio

After years of being convinced that my hearing sucks and trying to improve it, without much apparent results, today, during guitar class, I managed to notice my C string (the usual D string) was out of tune by nothing more than -3 cents.
I fixed it with a tuner (hence how I know exactly by how much it was off), but the fact that I could get such a ridiculously small difference was pretty sweet


----------



## Fat-Elf

Have you ever been so tired that you typoed "sevenstring.org" as "stevestring.org"?


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Bookmarks breh.


----------



## tacotiklah

Fat-Elf said:


> Have you ever been so tired that you typoed "sevenstring.org" as "stevestring.org"?



Nah. I have autofill enabled, so I just type the letter s and the rest of the URL pops up. 


Also, after being grumpy and irritable all day, I went and got me a couple double doubles. After eating the best burgers available in my area, I have spent the rest of this evening in total bliss.

There's something to be said for the chemicals the body releases when you're full.


----------



## axxessdenied

Sold my house. Bought a new house. Moving soon 

Most likely will have an axe-fx II before the year is up and will have an AES Boden-8 on order


----------



## tm20

my mum surprised me with a Slipknot poster and a Pantera poster, thanks mum


----------



## AxeHappy

My not girlfriend's Mother called me her boyfriend today. 

I am not sure why this made me happy. But it really did.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I sold >$1000 of shoes today I only needed to sell $830, so I get a bit extra on my check. When we were closing the manager and a co-worker were talking about getting some liquor, and they invited me, I declined because I didn't wanna drink with a buzz, but they still invited me. then I came home and there was pizza.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Got my glasses, Our HD tv is actually HD again


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I like reading stuff in this thread, contagious feelings! >:0


----------



## Jakke

After the self-destruction of my hard drive earlier this week, I am finally on computers again.

*EDIT* 
When a door closes, a window opens. After being told that I won't be able to take the course in Swedish linguistics I had planned to take this autumn, I might be able to do German instead

*EDIT2* Yup, still spots open on German.


----------



## Murmel

Because gospel music is ....ing amazing. Not to mention the musicians.


----------



## mike90t09

I have plans set in motion and things are looking up.


----------



## axxessdenied

August was awesome for business, when it is typically one of the worst months in the year  BRING ON SEPTEMBER!!!


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Got to see Blink-182 for the third time yesterday and it was just ....ing fantastic. what better way to end the summer than by seeing your favorite band of all time.


----------



## BucketheadRules

The Wildhearts's first album is why I'm happy.


----------



## danger5oh

Got a check in the mail yesterday from a small acting gig that I did recently, I've got 2 more hours of work, I've got a paid day off tomorrow, and I get to take the wife and kids to the water park for cheap due to the end of summer prices! I'm feeling sick at the moment, but not even that can bring me down!


----------



## AxeHappy

Murmel said:


> Because gospel music is ....ing amazing. Not to mention the musicians.





Sam Cooke or GTFO.


----------



## Jake

The list of companies where I can intern through my college is incredible. So many opportunities have been opened up, the future is very very bright.


----------



## Solodini

Ran into the woman who used to teach music to me at school when I was at a conference on Saturday. She was asking me for my opinions on how to get her kids into music without her hating it and being pressured. Honoured that she valued my opinion on the issue.


----------



## Jakke

Put a pork shank into the oven with root vegetables and thyme, now it smells ....ing delicious:







*EDIT*

And it was pork heaven


----------



## TVasquez96

First day of my senior year of high school. I can't believe I'm actually happy 
about going back to school


----------



## Jake

MIJ 7 string Ibby for $150 coming to me. Now I can send back that ax7221


----------



## wat

Took my car in for break pads and they broke my caliper trying to take it off and they messed up the rotor too.


So I got new brake pads, new caliper, and new & upgraded rotors for the price of a brake pads change. SWEET


----------



## wat

The new Killswitch with Jesse Leech back on vox is amazing. So much power in their new album.

And it's good to actually want to listen to this band again


----------



## SevenStringSam

2 things!
1) i turn 19 in 20 days!   
2) me and my friend are gonna build a shawarma this week.. if you dont know what a shawarma is, its the big rotating stripper pole lookin thing used to heat gyro meat. do you know what this means?? gyros anytime i want!! <3333

ooo i forgot. i also have a $3000 check in my mailbox, its an advance for my apartment since im moving this week but hey seeing that check will still make me a happy panda


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I saw a bobcat on the way home today.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I might not have work tomorrow. And if that's the case, I'm FINALLY getting my guitar setup and then hitting the studio to finish up this album!


----------



## riffer_madness

Looking at pictures of Jessica Alba in a bikini...


----------



## Pooluke41

it's 6 in the morning and I can't sleep so I wrote terrible slam

how can you not be happy after writing terrible slam

https://soundcloud.com/pooluke41/wow-i-should-write-slam-full

HOW CAN YOU NOT BE HAPPY


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm listening to Coheed and Cambria and talking to some one about their boobs which I saw yesterday. I'm happy


----------



## Fat-Elf

sniperfreak223 said:


> because I saw a bobcat on the way home today.



I know, right? Those things are awesome.


----------



## Fiction

I had a trial in a kitchen that's ranked second in newcastle and got the job, which is a huge confident boost, reputation boost and ill only be doing 38 hours a week as opposed to the 55 I'm doing now, also trip to Gold Coast in 2 weeks. Man oh man am I happy!


----------



## Solodini

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm listening to Coheed and Cambria and talking to some one about their boobs which I saw yesterday. I'm happy


 
*THEIR*? Not HER?


----------



## Jake

Finally getting a 7 string to use up here today. Time to play around with stupid tunings.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Fat-Elf said:


> I know, right? Those things are awesome.



a legit bobcat (Lynx Rufus), I see those things every day....


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Solodini said:


> *THEIR*? Not HER?



It's a lady, i use their idk why?


----------



## zakattak192

because Candlemass and Tankard and Sarke and Ulver and Asphyx just got announced for Maryland Deathfest next year.


----------



## Idontpersonally

The local chipotle finally made a decent burrito. Beer. Been kicking some a.d.d. ass all dayMy Ol' lady just broke down the Fibonacci in lateralus in her own special way


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Because I just started listening to The Sword


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Got my Caparison set up and finished tracking guitars!


----------



## mcd

Bento Box covered in Sriracha and a glass of Noah's Mill Bourbon...wife and kid sleeping.

Silent delicious heaven!


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I know, right? Those things are awesome.


Used to have a Bobcat before we sold the family buisness. Was way bigger than the one that picture though. Or maybe I was smaller back then and it just seemed that way..


----------



## Ralyks

Just got an email to set up an interview for a full time position with my company tomorrow


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Got an A- on my uni assingment i did the night before staying up till 5am to finish it 

New Protest The Hero is ....ing mint and I helped, feels good yo


----------



## caskettheclown

Got my internet back working

Got some awesome comic books.

Had the day off today and a super easy day at work tomorrow , i'm pretty happy atm.


----------



## tacotiklah

Because I made this:






Double bacon cheeseburger on toasted white bread with homemade pizza waffle fries. 
It was the most delicious thing I'd ever made. Now I get why guys want me to get back into the kitchen.


----------



## sniperfreak223

recording some acoustic tracks with possibly the worst acoustic ever made (Dean V-coustic), but somehow the tone just sounds so right for this song...


----------



## BaDaML

Picked up my guitar from the local guitar repair guy  Been without it for a little over a week!!! Frets (actually, just 2) leveled crowned and polished. Did an excellent job, couldn't even tell by looking at it


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Used to have a Bobcat before we sold the family buisness. Was way bigger than the one that picture though. Or maybe I was smaller back then and it just seemed that way..



Shiiiet, did you ever get to drive it?


----------



## Eladamri

Drinking coffee and picking over my new PC case. Good Friday morning.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I can now play the first four measures of schism on bass.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Shiiiet, did you ever get to drive it?


Only once or twice, as it was hardly ever at the house. Never got to load anything though 

Oh well, there's always this


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Only once or twice, as it was hardly ever at the house. Never got to load anything though
> 
> Oh well, there's always this




Fukc GTA, GOTY right there.

Happy because I saw one down the street today. Might go try to steal it later tonight.


----------



## Rosal76

I am very happy because I just ordered a new (not new as in just released) album and the guitar tablature book for "Warp zone" (released in 2000) from the band Martyr. For those of you who are fans of old school technical/thrash metal, you might want to take a real hard look at this band. Cannot freaking wait to start playing some songs from this band.


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I dropped another pant size...I'm now wearing a 34 waist for the first time since my freshman year of high school.


----------



## tacotiklah

Keeping up with my culinary hotstreak, I made some chicken that was marinated in a custom herb and garlic marinade with other special spices, then wrapped in bacon, and then encrusted in black pepper:





It turned out to be the best chicken that I've had in a long time. Letting it sit in the marinade for a minimum of 4 hours, and then the fat from the bacon soaking into the chicken as it baked for an hour at 375 degrees was EXACTLY what was needed to make it the most juicy, moist, and tender chicken I've ever eaten. 

(holy run-on sentence batman!  )


----------



## SamRussell

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Because I just started listening to The Sword



Nice 

Happy because I have 6 new students next week and a meeting about a class today. Seeing an old friend in the evening too!


----------



## Jakke

Watching Breaking Bad and thinking:
-"Hmmmm, I could probably do someting like 90% grade, where I allowed to think a bit about it at least..."


Yup, this is what I think about, and chemistry makes me happy.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I got pulled over and the police officer was kinda cool. She knocked on my passanger window (where my friend drew Luigi) and her first words were "that's the first time I seen Luigi on some ones passenger window. Then she went back to her car, came back, and said she pulled me over because the tape that is holding my tail light is falling off, and she won't give me a ticket. I think it's because I'm one good looking piece of man, and she is a fan of Mario games. The later is probably the only reason, or even because I've only had one ticket ever.


----------



## sniperfreak223

told my boss to go f_u_ck himself and he just laughed it off and walked away.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

my friend is on skype wit his girl friend but I'm sitting at the computer and he's playing Devil may cry 4 with his head set on to talk to his girl friend so I played this, and I could hear it through the head phones.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Amazon.com: Heelys Inferno Roller Shoe (Black/Red) #7883: Clothing
they make them for adults.....
wrong one 
http://www.amazon.com/Heelys-Swift-...TF8&qid=1378620147&sr=1-3&keywords=heelys+men
now just in 10 and I'd zip err where


----------



## AxeHappy

In a surprising turn of events there was *no* red tape whatsoever around letting the government know I had returned to work and no longer needed my EI. Crazy.


----------



## Winspear

I accidentally another 9 string.

My wallet told me this belongs in the 'why are you mad right now?' Thread but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Pooluke41

EtherealEntity said:


> I accidentally another 9 string.
> 
> My wallet told me this belongs in the 'why are you mad right now?' Thread but I'm not convinced.



Another? jesus christ you're crazy, someone stop him. 


where is it going to be from? ViK?


----------



## Maku

Because I had Crunchlabs installed to my RG7321


----------



## Fat-Elf

Went to the my old high school today to sign myself off the re-exams for the finals. Now I can stay at home whole week drinking beer and playing GTA V the next one. #yolo#swag#[email protected]


----------



## AxeHappy

Vik has been a complete class act about the whole, me getting ....ed over by room mates and having to drop my spot on one of his guitar runs. I can not state enough what a true gentleman he has been.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got all my marks back from last semester and not a single I got 2 A's and 3 B's. This last year has been my best year academically and I'm especially happy about it since it was definitely my toughest. Now to finish up this last class and finally be done with it.


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Just been a really good day. Even though it is a Monday.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Life has been awesome recently. I went to the gym for the first time today, it went good. I got told I'm in some ones band and have to learn Skulls by the Misfits, Six Pack by Black Flag, and then the Monster Mash. I'm going to move in to my grandmas and have my own room and pay way less for rent, got into a relationship, and idk life is just cool right now.


----------



## AxeHappy

I had a student doing 64th notes at 76 BPM yesterday. That was pretty awesome. First lesson after the summer break and some serious progress was made! 

Would that all my students were like that...


----------



## Murmel

Been playing the trumpet for like a month and I would say I'm doing really well. Trying to play my first couple rounds of blues. Difficult to improvise on a completely new instrument which you can only play one octave on so far.


----------



## shadowvault

Well actually i am not -.- (after having some health problems that cost me 3000 euros plus 6 moths out of university,my amp broke down,my smartphone broke down,my pc isnt going so well and i am going broke XD)


----------



## traditional

I'm stoked because I'm a month in to my new job at Apple and I love it. Also mega keen on the 5S/5C launch!


----------



## Jakke

I just read this article, and I realized that David Shankle had commented below to put himself forward as a subject for the article. I think it's wonderful that how much of a douche I might be, I can still not top David Shankle.
Fastest guitarists in the world

*EDIT*
Also realizing that the asshole I have been arguing with on Facebook played in Clawfinger, and therefore is kind of a big cheese. Still an asshole though.


----------



## Kullerbytta

I'll be a parent for the first time in the next 2-4 weeks and I'm so happy to have the amazing fiancée that I do and that we're having a baby together! I've softened up to such a pansy these 8½ months  trying to write cute lullabies instead of writing her some sick-ass metal songs she can headbang to when she grows older


----------



## TVasquez96

For my birthday, my mom set up my appointment for my first tattoo and my sister got me a gift card to Moes and preordered GTA V for me.


----------



## Konfyouzd

There's another Friday on the way.


----------



## Kullerbytta

Konfyouzd said:


> There's another Friday on the way.



It's those little things in life that makes the world go round


----------



## no_dice

My Kemper should be back home from repair tomorrow!


----------



## Jakke

I think I just gave SirMyghin an aneurysm


----------



## Church2224

1. I have Maker's Mark!

2. I stood up for myself today to some asshole 

3. I delete my Facebook and feel GREAT about it

4. Fender HSH Strats American Deluxe Stratocaster® HSH | Stratocaster® Electric Guitars | Fender® Guitars

5. I finally have a remarkable girl who is real into me, you can see it in her eyes and it is so blatant, I wish I could spend more time with her, she is so much fun and is so beautiful.


----------



## jwade

I'm moving in 2 weeks to go to school.

I will be living in this:


----------



## sniperfreak223

^might be sad, but that is exactly what my dream home would look like...

Vintage sniper match on Sunday...now I just need to decide which Mosin is coming with me...the D3, the PE, the PEM, the PU, the SOV or the 39/43.


----------



## Solodini

Good lesson last night. Nice collaboration with the student to help her come up with something simple but really nice. She seems to be understanding functions in music, which is really exciting, for me.

Then went to the pub with an old workmate who I see fairly regularly but not enough. Good chats and he's coming over to hang out tomorrow.

The chat with him and another friendship at the moment are helping me to realise what sorts of interactions I need in my life at the moment and it's quite refreshing. I'm feeling confident that I can regain the majority of that which I had a few years back.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm listening to Steven Wilson. Musical genius.


----------



## Pooluke41

I have a desire for a HM-2

like a sexual one.





I really want a HM-2


----------



## BucketheadRules

HM-2s are awesome, want one just so I can play Entombed all day.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

We sold 404 pizzas at work last due to a promotion, a good night for us normally around 150ish....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Not really happy, but I'm pleased that I've finally found a Korean dish that's simple to make, complies with the doctor's dietary orders, and actually tastes good. That's a trifecta I wasn't really expecting to achieve, let alone with ingredients I can find at the store across the street from my apartment.

Unrelated, but I actually played ALL of my electrics today, which is quite the change of pace from the usual none of them, hahaha. It was kinda nice, goin' through the ol' stable.


----------



## sniperfreak223

spending the weekend on the range behind a 70-year old Finnish sniper rifle, hanging out with history buffs, firearms enthusiasts, and current/former Marine scout-snipers. How could this get any better?


----------



## Mprinsje

At a Jesu show right now, buying a 2nd hand ltd viper next week.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Starting my foundation degree in engineering next week.

Woopie.


----------



## Jakke

Thinking about starting to write a novel, and that makes me happy


----------



## pondman

I'm never happy , I like being miserable , that's what makes me happy.


----------



## Idontpersonally

pondman said:


> I'm never happy , I like being miserable , that's what makes me happy.




+1,000,000


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Tonight at work I met a mother who had her 6 or 7 year-old son rocking a Strapping Young Lad shirt. I then proceeded to have an in-depth conversation with her about Devin Townsend.

It is awesome knowing that SOME parents out there are actually raising their kids right. A little faith in humanity has been restored. :')


----------



## piggins411

Saw BTBAM last night. Died


----------



## Kiwimetal101

piggins411 said:


> Saw BTBAM last night. Died



OH GOD, was it everything we hoped??


----------



## AxeHappy

I am out of a depressive mood swing that had captured on the weekend. Feeling good! 

Also, got a response from one of the public transit companies I applied to! Only made it to the first stage hiring process so far, but that is better than anything else before! 

Also: 




Wings of Obsidian said:


> Tonight at work I met a mother who had her 6 or 7 year-old son rocking a Strapping Young Lad shirt. I then proceeded to have an in-depth conversation with her about Devin Townsend.
> 
> It is awesome knowing that SOME parents out there are actually raising their kids right. A little faith in humanity has been restored. :')




Reading this was ....ing awesome!


----------



## Jake

My schedule for next semester isn't going to kill me. Well probably wont 

however I'm finally getting to take all the fun courses for my major.

Telecommunications Management 
Telecommunications Regulation 
Emerging telecommunications technologies 
Telecommunications ethics
Telecommunications Promotion and Sales. 

Just need to finish my IST minor up next spring and then It's on to the real world.


----------



## Azathoth43

Well I fixed an oil leak on the K5 so now I can finally drive it without worrying about running out of oil and the cabin filling with terrible burnt oil fumes.

Also, on the way home from the test drive I set my iphone's genius playlist on metal and Johnny Cash came on. It was just what I needed.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Being a full-time student while working 3 jobs, I don't really ever get a chance to get out of the city, but yesterday I finally got do something I've been wanting to do for a long time and climbed Mt. Washington. Highest peak in the Northeast.

@6,288'


----------



## piggins411

Kiwimetal101 said:


> OH GOD, was it everything we hoped??



Fo sho. I have a sore neck from all of the rocking out


----------



## TimothyLeary

I'm happy cause I found Decapitated.


----------



## Don Vito

ESP cares about me.
ESP LTD Hybrid-II Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## Fat-Elf

Here's something I don't hate (NSFW! CP WARNING) : Batsu Game (Punishment game) !!! Gaki no Tsukai - 24 Hour Endurance Tag - YouTube
Seriously, Gaki no Tsukai is pure genious and some of the funniest stuff I have ever seen. The "no laughing" ones are the best.

Edit: Also, GTA V is released in half of the world at the said moment.


----------



## caskettheclown

Work is great, owner asked "What site is that" and I said "Sevenstring.org , its basically heaven for us guitar nerds". He replied "Well damn I was hoping it was porn"
Good friend got a job working at the other store the owners own.

Got a new EDH recently for MTG.

Damn good time with the girlfriend yesterday 

My anole lizards are getting bigger, one a lot more than the other though.
Our turtles just had an egg and probably gonna have another egg as well. SUPER EXCITED! Probably gonna make a thread when they hatch <3


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Kiwimetal101 said:


> We sold 404 pizzas at work last due to a promotion, a good night for us normally around 150ish....



404: Pizza Not Found


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Selling that deathtrap of a skateboard I posted about at the start of a year to fund the Playstation 4  I'm like 87 percent of the way there if it sells  

If I file for a tax return I'll be on my way to getting some badass gaemzzzz.

Money is awesome. .... asceticism


----------



## Chiba666

Manage to swap my bog standard ticket for a Paraide Lost show for a meet adn greet deal with a cvouple of beer glasses, t-shirt, signed Lp.

Not to mention still smiling at the awseomness of the new Carcass record


----------



## Kiwimetal101

CrushingAnvil said:


> 404: Pizza Not Found



 touche


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Because I choose to be.


----------



## MFB

Passed my intro to 3D Modeling class, so I'll probably be throwing up my demo reel in the arts section to brag/get critique


----------



## Fiction

10 day holiday!

Going up to surfers paradise for a week, and 2 nights in Byron bay. Might not mean much to you outsiders 

But both those places are so great for holidays. Great beaches, great nightlife, a whole lot of food and fun.


----------



## Fiction

OzoneJunkie said:


> Because I choose to be.



Hey you can't do that, stop it!


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Fiction said:


> Hey you can't do that, stop it!



hehheh...  You say I can't, but I just did 

I like the perspective that (most of, but maybe all of) my life situations and my feelings are my choice, even when I'm sad. It's an extension to the idea that I choose to seek things in life because there's things I need to learn, and to have fun. Or not. Depends on the day and the choice at the time 

<3


----------



## caskettheclown

Got new tires for my car, that fixed the weird way it was driving so i'm happy about that.

Work is good as per usual. I got 3 morning shifts at the moment and the rest of my schedule is going very well so i'm happy.

Got a "Free Meal" ticket at the amazing local BBQ place by my house. So hello awesome dinner tonight!

Girlfriend is awesome and someone complimented us last night saying "Y'all are such a cute couple I can tell y'all love each other very very much..." .

I'll have a tiny bit of spend money next paycheck so that is a relief that I won't be struggling.

Found some new tunes to listen to, refreshing actually.

All these girls I went to high school with that turned me down are now oddly enough finding me attractive and flirty with me. Since i'm currently proudly with an absolutely amazing woman I tell them no but it does feel good to have that happen even if its hard to understand why I would ever be attractive to anyone.

I'm also happy because i'm Alive and doing relatively well.


----------



## Mprinsje

picking up a guitar i scored a good deal on tomorrow, NGD incoming!


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

caskettheclown said:


> Got new tires for my car, that fixed the weird way it was driving so i'm happy about that.
> 
> Work is good as per usual. I got 3 morning shifts at the moment and the rest of my schedule is going very well so i'm happy.
> 
> Got a "Free Meal" ticket at the amazing local BBQ place by my house. So hello awesome dinner tonight!
> 
> Girlfriend is awesome and someone complimented us last night saying "Y'all are such a cute couple I can tell y'all love each other very very much..." .
> 
> I'll have a tiny bit of spend money next paycheck so that is a relief that I won't be struggling.
> 
> Found some new tunes to listen to, refreshing actually.
> 
> All these girls I went to high school with that turned me down are now oddly enough finding me attractive and flirty with me. Since i'm currently proudly with an absolutely amazing woman I tell them no but it does feel good to have that happen even if its hard to understand why I would ever be attractive to anyone.
> 
> I'm also happy because i'm Alive and doing relatively well.



Sounds like a solid day!


----------



## Jakke

Browsing blended whiskies for a movie night with a good friend


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Because I was playing guitar. Just screwing around in pentatonic minor, but that bluesy sound I got was so awesome. It really did make me happy.


----------



## Jake

My roommates 21'st birthday party was insane. I love college.


----------



## Michael T

I just traded a LTD HEX7 to a Ibanez Prestige RGD 2127 nuff said.


----------



## Asrial

Just spent a few days with my GF after being stressed from uni, 7 months strong and just received my belated birthday present. Now, just watching some youtube and drinking cult cola.

Life's good, love's strong, learning a shitton, and laughing even more.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started going to the gym again a couple weeks ago and I haven't given up yet.  Feels great to actually have the time to go now, and I feel great now that I'm exercising again.


----------



## Genome

First gig in absolutely ages tonight and it went down really well. Relieved and happy to get it done!


----------



## Jakke

I have been sitting all night with a bunch of lab reports, and now I'm finally finished


----------



## lawizeg

It's my birthday!

Time to stop being lazy and pick up my slack too, that's going to be great.


----------



## ducer

Just bought a new flat


----------



## AxeHappy

Stripped the finish off of 2 guitars I am refinishing. One because my ex-room mate ....ed the headstock up and I wasn't too happy with how the finish was turning out anyways. The other because I decided to do something totally different and the swirl looked like shit anyways.


----------



## Jakke

Got told yesterday by my father that my uncle played in a band in his youth, and got sent a song today (and it was really good), so now I've got two relatives who did music (my father and my uncle).


----------



## Pav

I just remembered that I had a couple packs of DR Black Beauties lying around...so I figured, why the hell not?







I'll probably still hate the coating eventually. But at the moment, they look badass on this guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finally got ...Like Clockwork; holy shit is it a great album.


----------



## Captain Axx

I'm getting another overwater bass for an absolute steal this Sunday! Very happy chappy!


----------



## pink freud

Get home, check the mail and find a $10 coupon for Yard House Restaurants - Great Food, Classic Rock and 130 to 250 Taps of Imported, Craft and Specialty Ales & Lagers

in my mailbox. F yeah!
http://www.yardhouse.com/default.aspx


----------



## Jake

Got my iphone 5c. Huge improvement over my 4s


----------



## Don Vito

I just found out that one of my close childhood friends is a rapper now. It's funny to me because he grew up in a very nice neighborhood and went to private schools, yet he's rapping about all this gangster shit and stuff .


----------



## Mexi

my research assistant tax forms came in, so in a few days time, I'll formally be an employee of the university until spring. yeeee


----------



## ghostred7

Haz a happee #1: I think I'm in a band now. They keep asking me to come back, so I guess I'm in. No one's outright said "you're in" but I did get told after doing a lead that it was "the best thing I've heard come out of this room."

Haz a happee #2: ordering the powered PA speaker today for my PodHD Pro \m/


----------



## 7deadlysins666

My girlfriend should be moved in with me by this time next month.


----------



## flexkill

I just listened to the Digitally Remastered version of Pink Floyd's The Wall....And I want to know what wizardry is this???? I have never heard any recording sound so fvcking good in my life! I mean I could close my eyes and pick sounds out of the air....it is so remarkably clear it's actually insane. 

I have owned the old version on CD since it came out and have listened to it a million times... and I must say it is a HUGE improvement....you hear things you never heard before. I love this album and this has made it all brand new again. If you have not heard this version.....listen to it on a good system.....MINDBLOWING!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Went to the convenience store to buy tea, bought beer instead. Made the cold, dark atmosphere a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's just been a good ass day...


----------



## AxeHappy

I just realised my martial status on government forms shows up as single instead of separated. 

Made my ....ing day. 

That I am am making eclairs completely from scratch. Well, I suppose I didn't mill the flour myself or harvest the vanilla bean or milk the cows, but close enough! Never made pastry before!


----------



## Jake

Playing my PRS again


----------



## Jakke

Playing around with some cool chord inversions by inspiration by SirMyghin, fun stuff.


----------



## sniperfreak223

finally got my pickguard blank in...one step closer to the most epic JR V ever.


----------



## Santuzzo

I usually don't post much private stuff on here, but right now I am the happiest man alive because I met this girl from GA and I am head over heels for her.


----------



## Jake

Because I'm creating a monster. A RG1570 hardtail single pickup royal blue monster.

If this actually works I'll be very very happy.


----------



## TVasquez96

Trail of Terror starts this Friday


----------



## JEngelking

Need to get the MIDI drum files to rerecord this song. There's several sections to the song, and I had forgotten the names that I gave to the files. Just found the files and got a good chuckle out of it. In order it goes:

"I'm hungry right now"
"I'm still hungry right now"
"The unwanted child of the previous hungers and I'm getting damn sick of having to make new projects all the time"
"The final hunger"
"I shouldn't even justify this colossal pain of a project by giving it a name but I guess I will anyway"

and last but not least,

"Where's the calf fat end and the ankle fat begin who knows that's the fun"


----------



## jwade

I'm laying in bed, about to spend my last night in Alberta.


----------



## DeadWeight

Three and a half hours til Parkway, Thy Art and Confession, .... yeah


----------



## Jake

717ctsjz said:


> Because I'm creating a monster. A RG1570 hardtail single pickup royal blue monster.
> 
> If this actually works I'll be very very happy.


Update:
Progress of happiness:
I got this:





and I'm gonna take the neck and electronics from this:








along with this:





and...then a pickgurard....woooot


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got a free beer from my sister (which I'll save for the weekend) and came up with couple of neat new riffs for one of my old songs.


----------



## caskettheclown

Interesting day.

Guy had a blowout right outside my gas station. I called the cops to help him and turns out he had a warrant for his arrest. Apparently for being violent is all I know.

Health inspector came out of no where and gave us a 97.


Customer walked in with a frank zappa shirt on. We talked about zappa a bit and he GIVES me a burned Frank Zappa CD. Said it was "The best of the best of zappa maaaaann".
I also got free hotdogs at work today.

OH and I recently discovered Rings of Saturn (Band).


----------



## mr_rainmaker

gov shut down....


----------



## caskettheclown

Amazing day at work

Bought two hoodies recently. Batman and a spiderman one. Girlfriend got the matching batman hoodie. We call ourselves the dork knights.

Spiderman one has a mask for a hood. The batman one has bat ears on the hood.
We are officially dorks <3

Going to go back and get the iron man hoodie soon most likely.

Main reason i'm happy is because i've fallen back in love with music again it seems like. For a while I was just burned out on it since I gave it soooo much attention and time. Now i'm balancing all my hobbies in a reasonable way.


----------



## AxeHappy

I have had (and still am actually) a fairly productive day!

Only had to work one job, so with the spare time created from not having to go work another 4 hours after finishing bus driving I:



 Exercised (1st day of week 3 and haven't missed a day or lift yet)! Lifted 3625 pounds today. Not much, but it's a start.
 Swept all the floors
 Took out the garbage and recycling (which with a 4 bedroom house, 2 cats and only 1 person doing the cleaning is far more work than it seems like. On the plus side the new silica gel kitty litter is fantastic! )
 Finished reading, "The Name of the Wind," during the lengthy bus rides I now take as my car broke down. Fantastic read.
 Cooked food for the week including:
3 chicken breast
A stir fry involving: a pound of beef, 1 red onion, 2 yellow onions, 1 each Yellow, Red, and Orange bell pepper, 175ish grams of baby Spinach, and various spices
6 double yolk eggs. I am allergic to egg whites so I hard boil them and peel the shells and whites away.
5 cobs of corn!
And I am currently cooking a package of bacon to go with the eggs for breakfast.



 I also did a bunch of dishes to make room for all the new dishes
 A big ....ing load of laundry.
 Cleaned out the fridges.
Went shopping for the above food as well as other stuff.
 
And I have accidentally only eating a 1/3 cup of oatmeal cooked with hemp protein powder and just enough almond milk. I have a bad habit of forgetting to eat if I am busy. 

Also, listened to a ....ton of music (whilst accomplishing the above) and my Genesis collection RG570VC is in Toronto!!!!


Oh!! I also put my pay cheque from teaching guitar in the bank today! September is a shorter month for teaching, we start with the school year at my place and students are always straggling in to sign up, and I still almost made $900 from it! Yay! 

SUCK ACCOMPLISHMENT DEPRESSION!


----------



## Fiction

^ And you still had time to write that long ass post, bravo!


----------



## flint757

Finished homework and repaired my car. Also put rainx on my windows and for whatever reason I get giddy seeing the water just fly off the windows.


----------



## SeanSan

I'm finally moving to Sweden  Gonna finish my Swedish course first and then try to get into music uni.  

Also met my siblings for the first time this year, it's been 10 months but I'm still pretty ****in' happy about it. Instant Siblings! 

And I got a PRS SE Custom 24


----------



## tacotiklah

flint757 said:


> Finished homework and repaired my car. Also put rainx on my windows and for whatever reason I get giddy seeing the water just fly off the windows.



It's the simple things in life that entertain us the most.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Such an beautiful day that I can't even put it in words and it's supposed to stay like this for the rest of the week.


----------



## Church2224

I finally got the chance to talk to two really pretty Indian/Middle Eastern girls in my Statistics class.

And the one who I think is a little better looking and had nicer...eyes...., has an awesome personality and sense of humor.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I'm happy because I have a job interview at Heineken in a few weeks 


Regardless if I get hired or not, I'm totally thrilled and stoked!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I have an interview at my local GC next week.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Church2224 said:


> I finally got the chance to talk to two really pretty Indian/Middle Eastern girls in my Statistics class.
> 
> And the one who I think is a little better looking and had nicer...eyes...., has an awesome personality and sense of humor.


----------



## Adrian-XI

I'm in Townsville on a work trip and just found out Thy Art Is Murder is playing here tonight.


----------



## Jake

Decided to start writing music again. Alternative rock this time lol


----------



## Solodini

Had a great day of constructive conversations and development in life, catching up and chatting with a friend which lead to a long walk up Blackford and Braid Hills and ending with a pint, fish and chips. Home to relaxation and The Joy Formidable. Lovely.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm 155 durrazzz away from my Playstation4.

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## jwade

I live on Vancouver Island now. We had a heron land in our back yard today. We have a massive amount of large spiders making awesome webs all over the place. I love spiders.

Also, my final paycheque at work was $666.93


----------



## sniperfreak223

Santuzzo said:


> Ich bin beeindruckt, Dein Deutsch klingt sehr gut



^this is why.


----------



## flint757

Just finished up with the Austin City Limit Festival and also bought a turntable and 3 records.


----------



## MFB

Because this...


----------



## SD83

Tool on the stereo, dinner was great & another day in a long row of productive days is coming to an end. That, and a cold beer.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

I finally got a job again!! I went threw so much crap to get this job. Im now a 3rd shift gas station attendant......not glorious but hey, its a f'n job.

In a nut shell:
i put in 4 apps here in the last 3 months of my job search.
every time i went in i would ask them if they were hiring.
a few times when i asked if they were the would tell me they just hired a few people then within the next week i would see the "now hiring" sign up in the window again.

over all im liking the job, just finished my training but there are a few things that still confuse me.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Two reasons.

-Finished building my guitar stand
-My aunt and uncle are getting ready to have their baby


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My Blackstar Series One 4x12 cab comes tommorow so really happy to have my first tube amp and cab.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Got my hair cut short for the first time in about 8 years.

0 regrets and instantly got a pile of attention


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Metal_Webb said:


> Got my hair cut short for the first time in about 8 years.
> 
> 0 regrets and instantly got a pile of attention



I'm pretty close myself (to cutting my hair), although I don't have your fortune insofar as I don't currently look relatively handsome with long hair, so I have no idea what I'll look like post-haircut


----------



## Idontpersonally

I fukcing love coffee


----------



## Fiction

Idontpersonally said:


> I fukcing love coffee



Amen to that! It's the Elixir of Life to a chef.


----------



## Metal_Webb

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm pretty close myself (to cutting my hair), although I don't have your fortune insofar as I don't currently look relatively handsome with long hair, so I have no idea what I'll look like post-haircut



I strongly recommend doing a little bit of reading about head shapes and cuts that suit. That way you won't end up with something that looks hideous  I spent about an hour last night going over things so I had at least a basic idea of what I wanted the end result to be (plus the barber/hairdresser will have an bloody easy time styling it as there's so much to work with). But yeah, some of the reactions I've gotten have been classic, namely people standing there flabbergasted then showering with the compliments. Ego so stronk right now.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Metal_Webb said:


> I strongly recommend doing a little bit of reading about head shapes and cuts that suit. That way you won't end up with something that looks hideous  I spent about an hour last night going over things so I had at least a basic idea of what I wanted the end result to be (plus the barber/hairdresser will have an bloody easy time styling it as there's so much to work with). But yeah, some of the reactions I've gotten have been classic, namely people standing there flabbergasted then showering with the compliments. Ego so stronk right now.


Feels good man.  I got a lot more attention when I cut my hair at the end up of high school; felt good to not look like a serial murderer anymore.


----------



## Jake

my guitar body is coming today


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> Because this...



This needs to be bumped to this page because I can't stop watching it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Student loan out of my life...


----------



## Church2224

Played an Ibanez RGD2127z, awesome guitar. 

Also a musician I talked to today me today and said "You're a good looking guy, I am sure you have a girlfriend, let me give you a song to play her." I was flattered despite no woman in my life. 

Maybe that has been my issue for a while, people assume I have a girlfriend


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My Rig is finally complete just need speaker cables and power cord to come in from Amazon.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bandsaw set up, just needs a new blade and it should be good to go. Also saw Gravity today.


----------



## AndruwX

One of my best friends's sister was born today. I'm happy for him.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

717ctsjz said:


> my guitar body is coming today



In other words, your body is ready?


----------



## Jake

CrushingAnvil said:


> In other words, your body is ready?




It was...until the neck was too thin for the bridge spacing...cant play if the high E string is off the neck


----------



## Idontpersonally

converting new Djodists


----------



## Jakke

Cab from Zilla ordered today. Also had a short chat with Paul (owner), and he's a very stand-up guy.

When I have it, NAD


----------



## Chuck

Today was just great. Had a great day at work, sold my HD500 and bought one of my dream guitars


----------



## ducer

Because of this site: IKEA or Death


----------



## Jakke

ducer said:


> Because of this site: IKEA or Death



20/20


I do speak fluent Foreign though


----------



## Cloudy

My first ever 'big purchase' guitar was shipped today.

Boden 7 en route


----------



## Idontpersonally

Found a pair of camo boxers I never knew I had.


----------



## Konfyouzd

FedEx delivers on Columbus Day. Why do we even celebrate that if he's not the one to discover it? Discovered means there isn't a civilization established when you arrive.


----------



## LanguageOfStrings

end of week =),


----------



## Don Vito

The pirate guy from The Wiggles plays a Warwick. That is all.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Don Vito said:


> The pirate guy from The Wiggles plays a Warwick. That is all.





That's the other thing The Wiggles and Meshuggah have in common. The other being they're dj3nt az fukkkkk.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm alright because the semester is coming to an end and I've ordered like four books on Frege, Wittgenstein, Godel, and logic in general which I'm going to read over the summer 

Also, like I'd mentioned a dozen other times, Playstation 4 in February of 2014.

Summer in general


----------



## liamh

^I'm currently writing an essay on Wittgenstein's Tractatus. The guy was amazing.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Konfyouzd said:


> FedEx delivers on Columbus Day. Why do we even celebrate that if he's not the one to discover it? Discovered means there isn't a civilization established when you arrive.



Christopher Columbus was awful (but this other guy was not) - The Oatmeal

Enjoy the read.


----------



## daniel_95

Just found out my Marshall 8080 foot switch works with my ENGL Screamer 50 head. I've had both amps since last December and I had no idea 

I was just about to fork out $200 for the Z5 so now I'm pretty stoked I no longer have to  my rig is now complete (yeah right haha)


----------



## Shredderboy1658

this hot chick offered to wash my truck for me


----------



## CrushingAnvil

liamh said:


> ^I'm currently writing an essay on Wittgenstein's Tractatus. The guy was amazing.



The very book that's on its way to me. 

Along with Russell, he's the one person who got me into the philosophy of language. Russell's theory of definite descriptions


----------



## caskettheclown

Bought a netbook and case for only a hundred bucks . Now to start saving up for a kickass laptop for xmas since I fried mine by spilling coke on it.


----------



## Skin Coffin

Got myself a UV777P, one of my dream guitars and a new girlfriend I absolutely love


----------



## AxeHappy

I just finished lifting 4875 pounds (not counting warmups) which isn't much, but it feels good. 

Plus I don't have to feel guilty about eating the donuts and eclairs I am making to take to the family for Thanksgiving now. !


----------



## caskettheclown

downloading all the stuff I lost from my old laptop is going faster than expected.

Seeing the girlfriend tomorrow and tuesday. I swear I love her more and more each day.


Thankful the government shutdown is not affecting me directly. I hear about it a lot at work though which is understandable.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I bought a cello...for a steal!!!

I now have a violin, a viola, and a cello. Now on to the search for a double bass.


----------



## Jake

If anybody watched the PSU v MI game yesterday you'd know why I'm happy. 40T craziest fvcking game I've ever been to! The insanity that occured afterwards for homecoming was also intense.


----------



## JosephAOI

I got tattooed a couple days ago, got my new Orange 2x12 and I'm seeing BTBAM, The Faceless, The Contortionist, and The Safety Fire and having a lesson with Dez tomorrow. Suffice it to say it's a good week 

EDIT: And I finally sold my RG1527 and should have an NGD in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## Chuck

Nebraska beat the shit out of Purdue while I had the day off and did literally nothing 

Got my two gear deals finalized and a special guitar should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My friend came over for a sleep over and I got him to watch Breaking Bad and he got me back to playing League of Legends. Kind of win-win situation.


----------



## JEngelking

New guitar should be here tomorrow, and also my day today's totally free.  The world is my oyster.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Last week of the semester and I only have to sit an exam for two out of three of the papers I'm taking. 

This one is obviously for the 'Why are you mad?' thread, but it's going to be a long wait until I can purchase the Playstation 4 I ordered. I'm going to be irritating the hell out of everyone around me because of this  I've posted about it here like fifty times


----------



## AndruwX

I dated my girlfriend yesterday.
It was weird since we love to walk in this lonely/abandoned mall, and the mall's cop were mad at us 'cause we walked in closed zones, and they even made us sign an apology. It was kind of weird and my girl was scared but then everything was good, we just stopped visiting that place (I think we are banned )

I'm not going to see her in two weeks, so, I can say I'm kinda happy.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Hung out with my friend today
and this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmx5CI9Hxk4


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Because these guys are from NZ and killing it, finally might have a bigger scene down here soon = MORE INTERNATIONALS


----------



## Solodini

I've been seeing more and more of my friends over the past week or two and I feel I'm getting back on track with my life, save for my job situation not being ideal.


----------



## JosephAOI

The Safety Fire is at my house and I have guest list for their show tonight 

EDIT: They just dropped me off and I think I've made some legit good friends in those dudes. Very, very good day. Safe.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Meat in the freezer. Just filled my antlerless tag in the PA early archery season with a perfect high heart shot at 28 yards. She was a big girl, too, dressed out just over 150 pounds...that's a good chunk of venison.

*edit- also loving these Slick Trick broadheads...I switched to these from NAP Nitrons about two years ago, and I just have to say they fly so much better and leave an absolutely devastating wound tpath. Nothing I've hit with these things has gone more than 50 yards, and they leave massive blood trails..


----------



## Konfyouzd

"New" (kinda) job... Happy and nervous all at once...


----------



## Jakke

Christopher Amott just talked to me on Facebook


----------



## flint757

Went to my exam today with the mindset I was probably going to fail and left feeling like I got an A.


----------



## Jake

I got a B on the exam I thought bent me over and ....ed me in the ass


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

In response to the last two posts, I love those feels. 

In my Art History class, my professor talked over class time, so our quiz was postponed. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jake

Heading back home this weekend, might get my rga121 wired and finished up. Either way I'm bringing a 6 string back up to college with me, my hands are getting tired of only having a 7.

edit: plot twist, EMG's are going in


----------



## Fat-Elf

Unearth's whole discography on Spotify..

....ING FINALLY!


----------



## Chuck

Back from a short ban 

It was odd not being able to post on here for a couple days. 

Well in real good news, got a new guitar a new pickups for it! I will probably wire it up tonight then put strings on tomorrow(CK's still in the mail) and take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## AxeHappy

I just got hired (starting Monday) at a job that will pay me a day what I am currently making a week. 

Doing less work. Much less work. 

Super ....ing excited. I am going to buy *all* the guitars.


----------



## BlackMastodon

While trying to mix some smexy purple dye earlier, I may have mixed some ultra smexy denim blue dye instead. More to follow.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> While trying to mix some smexy purple dye earlier, I may have mixed some ultra smexy denim blue dye instead. More to follow.


Follow up: not quite denim blue, more of a smokey shade of greyish/blue. Kind of cool actually. Definitely gonna keep this jar of dye for some kind of future application.

Before:







After:


----------



## JEngelking

BlackMastodon said:


> After:


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

BlackMastodon said:


> Follow up: not quite denim blue, more of a smokey shade of greyish/blue. Kind of cool actually. Definitely gonna keep this jar of dye for some kind of future application.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Kind of looks like Tosin's signature model's color, with a little more blue. 
AKA:


----------



## Steinmetzify

Waiting on the last thing for a partscaster I've been trying to put together for the best part of a year.....every time I got close, something happened and I had to sell something! Tuners come today and it goes together this weekend....pretty stoked....my LP is still my #1, but it's heavy as hell.....be nice to have something light to grab when a riff idea strikes.

Also, buddy paid off his guitar on my Zzounds account, so I'm free to snag the Jake Bowen Ibby sig when it comes out...pretty hyped about all that.


----------



## Jakke

First snow fell in my hometown today 

Shame that I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Murmel

^
Got snow here today as well. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Lava Joe

I'm happy because I just am, ah!?!


----------



## AxeHappy

My bosses were surprisingly not rage-y about the 4 day notice (counting the weekend) I gave them last night. Said if things didn't work out in Alberta that I would be welcomed back. 

One of them even hugged me. 

I've never been hugged by a boss before.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Recently started at music college in London. My theory and guitar technique tutor is Charlie Griffiths, from Haken.

And today one of my lessons was taken by Steve Smyth (Forbidden, ex-Nevermore, etc etc). Pretty f'kin cool, eh?


----------



## Fiction

So ....ing jelly, Griffiths has one of my favourite styles of composition for prog. So tasty!


----------



## Church2224

Just got back from playing a whole slew of USA Jacksons at my local dealer. The Chris Brodericks are imho the best guitars out there in all aspects, I kid you not. Also those new B7s....so incredible. 

I wish I had more money!


----------



## JEngelking

I'm able to play Keene's solo in The Faceless's Emancipate, and I can play the alternate picked fast-ish section in it fairly cleanly without any problems, and I'm learning the solo in Machine by BoO and while I can't play it nearly at full speed, I can play it cleanly and I'm picking up on it fairly quickly.

Finally feels like my lead playing is improving.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Another Friday...


----------



## Rev2010

AxeHappy said:


> I just got hired (starting Monday) at a job that will pay me a day what I am currently making a week.
> 
> Doing less work. Much less work.
> 
> Super ....ing excited. I am going to buy *all* the guitars.



Wait a minute waaaait a minute!!! According to Eric Christian in this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/250972-disincentive-work.html that's completely impossible! Making more money is supposed to mean you are working far harder.  

Congrats bro!  It's a great feeling making that step up isn't it!? 


Rev.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Sent my GRE scores, got all my letters of recommendation sent, just waiting on my transcripts to arrive, and I have to write my statement of purpose (short, they don't want anything more than one or two paragraphs) for my application to a decent MS program.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That feeling when you forget about a song or don't think anything of it until it gets stuck in your head and you realize how amazing it is.


----------



## AxeHappy

I just had my first plane flight. First time leaving Ontario. A Lovely hotel room. 

And I start the first job I've ever had that will pay enough to actually live tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Saw a raccoon dog while biking and right after that a crow trying to eat a poor helpless frog which I saved by scaring the crow away.


----------



## tacotiklah

Not even noon yet and I already have most of the housework done and I'm even getting really good ideas for a doom metal song. :3


----------



## bouVIP

Expecting 6 packages this week. 5 of which are guitar related and 2 happen to be actual guitars~


----------



## Fat-Elf

Birthday and beer.   

^And doing that.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

My brother contacted me on Facebook, i haven't seen him in a few months and usually his gf is on his Facebook, thinking everyone one is plotting against her, so my parents can't get whole of.him.


----------



## Solodini

My new Twins 16oz gloves have been dispatched. Scored them on ebay the other day for £34. Brand new, apparently.


----------



## That_One_Person

I found a place in my college's town that sold me some comfy socks for my boots and actually had extra large in stock. Woo!


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally got around to grocery shopping today and now despite being hungry for most of the day, I am now well fed and watered.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Transcripts are ready to be sent, just need to write my statement of purpose and my application will be complete. Also. I get to start teaching random variables (discrete) on Friday.


----------



## BlackMastodon

My custom string sets came in from Guitar Strings Online. Just put a set of .011-.068s on my SE7 and holy tits, I now see why proper string tension is important. Sounds a bajillion times better and no more rattling. Is this guitar?


----------



## Jake

My RGA121 white beast is phenomenal. It's like I have a whole new guitar, crazy what some time, paint, and a set of EMG's can do.


----------



## sniperfreak223

finally get a day off after the week from hell, and just realized I'm only four weeks away from our fall steelhead fishing trip.

also, they actually gave me November 30 off, so now I can go see Megadeth!!!


----------



## Chuck

90 on my English midterm paper!!!


----------



## Sithman55

im happy cause i got pizza


----------



## Jakke

Finished seasoning a used cast-iron pot I've bought. Kitchen smells like a metal workshop, but it has been a cool demonstration of the intersection between organic-inorganic chemistry.

First meal cooked in it:


----------



## breadtruck

Because I caught a shiny Pidgey 3 weeks ago and the buzz won't wear off i swear this is better than the birth of my son


----------



## BlackMastodon

Sithman55 said:


> im happy cause i got pizza


It's the simple things in life.


----------



## erdiablo666

I'm on vacation for the next two and a half weeks!


----------



## Don Vito

This cup makes me happy.


----------



## Church2224

Really pretty girl is sitting next to me right now in class.


----------



## Rosal76

I've been playing my new Esp Ltd 7-string guitar this week and have been grinding on this Obscura (technical/progressive death metal band from Germany) song. I've only been playing this 7-string guitar for only a few weeks and this is only the 2nd song that I'm learning on a 7-string. My fingers are aching from the wide neck, I'm getting confused finding the notes because of the extra low B string and it takes me one day to learn one riff and another day just to get it up to speed, if that. But damn it, I'm freaking loving it because if the s__t was easy, it would probably suck and everyone in the world would be doing it. Yes, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## JEngelking

Don Vito said:


> This cup makes me happy.



Now I feel like the big thing I'm missing in my life right now is a metal coffee cup...


----------



## Don Vito

JEngelking said:


> Now I feel like the big thing I'm missing in my life right now is a metal coffee cup...


I've thought about buying the Darkthrone cup a few times(black coffee only!), but the SBG cup is priceless because the skeleton dudes are drinking with you.


----------



## caskettheclown

Borrowing my friends copy of Final Fantasy X. Since I work night shift tomorrow night i'll stay up all night playing it tonight :3 <3


----------



## sniperfreak223

tagged out. bagged my buck this morning, a big-bodied 8-point with a heart shot at 22 yards.


----------



## tacotiklah

Don Vito said:


> This cup makes me happy.



"With such hits as 'Java Ritual' and 'Coffee Bean Crusher', you're sure to be energized enough to deal with any 'Low Life out there. Pull the Plug on imitation cups and enjoy the Spiritual Healing of a new Death mug now!"


----------



## Fat-Elf

Cured my hangover and made the day a bit better.


----------



## jfrey

finally my flatmates shut their dicks up with their partying music


----------



## AxeHappy

My not girlfriend lady friend is my girlfriend!


----------



## Murmel

Got to see one of my best friends today for the first time in about 1 1/2 months. It was sweet.
Some of my other good friends are also coming home this week.


----------



## Jakke

Arguing with feminists on youtube. God what abuse this person is heaping on me, it's highly enjoyable.


----------



## Khaerruhl

I got a job!


----------



## caskettheclown

Getting the girlfriend in a few hours and spending the day with her


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm selling my whole rig in order to replace everything with an Axe Fx Ultra, a 3000 watt power amp, and some passive PA's to run in stereo. 

So by March I'll have a SICK studio rig and a Playstation 4.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I think I just finished a first full song in ~2 years.


----------



## squid-boy

Got a new-old job, a new lady-friend, an incoming NGD, AND I'm not fat anymore.


----------



## flint757

Picked up my Arkham Origins pre-order yesterday and shockingly it wasn't just a download card, but disks (PC). Save me a ton of time since my internet connection blows. Now to wait for the first day updates to finish and I'm solid. Still have to wait awhile for my copy of AC IV because Ubisoft hates PC gamers, but that also means less bugs hopefully.

That's one thing I wish steam would implement, a way to play a game while it's patching/downloading. One can dream, but I've got other things to do to pass the time...


----------



## Jakke

Because of this: N(Gear)Day Feat. Anonymous brown box

I can absolutely not get over how awesome this combo sounds. I spent several hours this afternoon just enjoying it


*EDIT* Also home-made pulled pork sammich:


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Okay so the power amp I'm planning on using with an Axe Fx Ultra is available from an extremely local music retailer for only 700 dollars


----------



## dudeskin

perspective on life always makes me happy, if things are shit, are they actually shit or am i just losing perspective.
instant happiness.
my girlfriend is perfect for me


----------



## tacotiklah

Spent all day cleaning and the house looks a LOT better.


----------



## Solodini

My new boxing gloves have arrived. They look really cool and should be good to use. Looking forward to trying them on!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I found kittens in my shed, four little gray poofy stripey ones. They're probably about 6 weeks old now. I made them a cheap bed out of a shoe box and an old sheet, cuz they were shivering like madness. I'd brig them in the house, but I don't think my roommate or my kitty would be too happy about that.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Just dropped a deposit on my second full custom...


----------



## BlackMastodon

This came in the mail today:







Gonna fire up the surround sound some time and give this a proper watch/listen.


----------



## tacotiklah

Part two of cleaning spree is in process. This time I'm focusing on my jam room/bedroom. I am consolidating things I use frequently verses things I never use. The latter will either be boxed up and put into storage or thrown out. The former will be re-arranged into a spot that is easy to access and helps make the place look smexy.


----------



## Cloudy

Jakke said:


> Because of this: N(Gear)Day Feat. Anonymous brown box
> 
> I can absolutely not get over how awesome this combo sounds. I spent several hours this afternoon just enjoying it
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Also home-made pulled pork sammich:



God that looks good...


----------



## Jakke

Cloudy said:


> God that looks good...



It was pretty tasty as well, my only complaint was that the sauce obliterated the lower bun. But hey, even gold shoes chafe occasionally (not to honk my own culinary horn).


Also, I'm happy today because I befriended a new person just because of our uncommon last name. I love when that stuff happens.


----------



## Church2224

Played a few G&Ls today and found a G&L and Schecter dealer right off campus. 

Saw and pet a couple cute Huskies 

Saw my cousin for the first time in two years

Met a really pretty girl today 

Got my hair shaved off too


----------



## pink freud

Did a midterm on Special Relativity, and the only difficulty I had was some algebra, so I think I did pretty good (relatively speaking).


----------



## sniperfreak223

my "always have a backup" strategy just payed off.

And I once again got to show off my transitional 91/30's and make a horde of gun nerds jealous.

and now, add "schooling n00bcakes on Mosin sniper rifles" to that list.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Finished and handed in my last major project for my Chem Eng degree. Feels good man.


----------



## Mprinsje

Got a gig tonight with my band!


----------



## Mexi

finally got paid by the university for doing research work


----------



## spadz93

im pretty balanced right now.

the band is slowly growing. just played at the stone pony this weekend, have a show at webster hall in the city opening for Alestorm (pirate metal lol). And now we're booked with another bigger band in january. Also working on a full length album, and it's sounding pretty sick so far.

Downside, i'm not sure what to think of this girl im talking to. I really like her, however she's not the best at texting. she will randomly stop talking, and i wont hear from her till the next day sometimes, if that. however, right when im about to jump ship, i swear she has a sensor in her head that says "oh shit, time to text him" because right when im about to give up i get a "good morning  " text from her. its crazy. not sure what to think about it honestly


----------



## sniperfreak223

because "it's all good in the hood" is apparently a phrase no one ever expected me to say.


----------



## no_dice

spadz93 said:


> Downside, i'm not sure what to think of this girl im talking to. I really like her, however she's not the best at texting. she will randomly stop talking, and i wont hear from her till the next day sometimes, if that. however, right when im about to jump ship, i swear she has a sensor in her head that says "oh shit, time to text him" because right when im about to give up i get a "good morning  " text from her. its crazy. not sure what to think about it honestly



I was talking to a girl like that back before I met my wife. I was into her but it was the same exact situation as yours. Honestly, my advice would be to keep looking. You can find someone that isn't a chore to keep in touch with.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Because the new Russian Circles album kicks all kinds of ass. And because all I can do is laugh at life and my current situation, since I know it could be a thousand times worse.


----------



## caskettheclown

Getting a used sevenstring guitar from my buddyay f for DIRT CHEAP. So expect a new guitar from me later this week.  First seven string for me!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Cause I finished the metal strat after almost a year of messing around with it. Done and kicks all ass.


----------



## JosephAOI

My band is constantly getting closer and closer to releasing material and playing shows and we constantly have new material being written.

And today, I'm going on a roadtrip up to Chicago with my best friend to see Periphery, Born Of Osiris, Twelve Foot Ninja, and Dead Letter Circus.


----------



## shadscbr

My guitars are angry with me: 6 weeks ago I broke my left wrist, and to top it off, i'm a lefty playing righty, so I couldn't do anything.

I just got my cast off...VERY happy!!

once I wash my arm another 1000 times to remove the wicked stench...i'll pick up a guitar and see if my digits still work 

Shad- happy again


----------



## Jake

New snowboard day approaching. 75% off too


----------



## Jakke

I got a bit of a laugh out of this:


The story behind "Blind Man's Penis"

These song mills were apparently no uncommon in the 70's, and they existed to fool people out of their money for basically unsellable records. This song is from a man who fought them head on *dramatic music*, and it is called "Blind Man's Penis".


----------



## Murmel

717ctsjz said:


> New snowboard day approaching. 75% off too


.... you man, made me wanna get back to the slopes sooo bad


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ate a whole meal with my family today for the first time since I was ....ing 9 years old. I have been very anxious about eating with my family ever since I was a kid but as long as I'm drunk then it's okay.


----------



## Fiction

Fat-Elf said:


> Ate a whole meal with my family today for the first time since I was ....ing 9 years old. I have been very anxious about eating with my family ever since I was a kid but as long as I'm drunk then it's okay.



wut


----------



## Jake

Went to a crazy ass 21st birthday party last night. Most ....ed up I've been in a while and I drink a lot  had a great time.

Also was reunited with a girl I haven't seen in 7 or 8 years while I was there, that was also nice.


----------



## Jakke

Sanded the thick yellow laquer (there to provide a faked vintage look. It did not work) off the neck on my beater strat. The guitar feels at least twice as expensive:


----------



## sniperfreak223

one of my male co-workers said I have an ugly face, to which a bunch of my female co-workers replied, "Shut up, Todd. We like Joe's face"


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Got amazing feedback during my time teaching for my practicum (exam) with 5 year olds, its a great feeling knowing you've picked the right career path, gonna miss my kids though


----------



## Don Vito

_Meanwhile, in Finland..._



Fat-Elf said:


> Ate a whole meal with my family today for the first time since I was ....ing 9 years old. I have been very anxious about eating with my family ever since I was a kid but as long as I'm drunk then it's okay.





I'm happy because Lily from Modern Family.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> _Meanwhile, in Finland..._
> 
> I'm happy because Lily from Modern Family.


I get the same effect when I watch that show from Sofia Vergara. Comes with a strange tingling sensation in my pants, too.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

BlackMastodon said:


> I get the same effect when I watch that show from Sofia Vergara. Comes with a strange tingling sensation in my pants, too.



She's so hot, dude. It's not even funny.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Best. Ads. Ever.


----------



## Jarmake

Today I got my driver's license. Have been postponing it for almost 9 years now, but today it happened. This is the first time that I need it for my job, so didn't really have a choice


----------



## Murmel

Fat-Elf said:


> Ate a whole meal with my family today for the first time since I was ....ing 9 years old. I have been very anxious about eating with my family ever since I was a kid but as long as I'm drunk then it's okay.


Remember how I told you like 6 months ago that you were going to be having serious alcohol issues far too early in life? 

Yeah, about that.


(Not that it's healthy to ever abuse alcohol)


----------



## AndruwX

Today is my birthday...
I will spend it alone *sigh* I should be happy, but I don't know, I don't like to get older.


----------



## Mprinsje

Apparantly i've got a girlfriend, which is cool.


----------



## flint757

I'm drunk and just said my farewells to a good friend. Was a great night.

I'm sure tomorrow I'll find it more sad that I'm usually happiest when I'm drunk.


----------



## Jakke

Late night cooking and experimenting. Let me present "Braised rib with sauce à l'orange and thyme":






*served with oven-fries*


----------



## caskettheclown

^That looks Fricking amazing. Me and you are getting married and you are being the cook.



Why i'm happy? Final Fantasy VII is still the greatest game to grace this earth , i've been playing it a lot lately .


Found a new band called "Slice the cake". They are prog metal... kinda
I'm really loving my seven string even though it needs a proper setup. (Still need to do a NGD for though)

Me and my mother have been getting a long a lot better lately.


----------



## maliciousteve

I'm sitting in my own apartment (completed contracts last month) with my PRS on my lap browsing the forum and thinking I've not done bad


----------



## Jakke

caskettheclown said:


> ^That looks Fricking amazing. Me and you are getting married and you are being the cook.







Thanks
It also turned out pretty killer. As I still have about 2 pounds of ribs left, I might continue to tweak and share it on SSO.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Despite having to work the afternoon shift today (basically 3-12 and we don't normally run weekend shifts), it was quite a good day. Got plenty of work done on the guitar and had an awesome steak before work and I was put on a great job at work.


----------



## sniperfreak223

because as of yesterday, I'm finally a member of the 20-20 club. snuck out to get some fishing in on my lunch break and ended up landing a 21" wild Lackawanna River brown trout on a size #20 Blue Wing Olive Parachute. made me 20 minutes late getting back to work (playing big fish on a 7x tippet takes some finesse), but totally worth it to achieve a goal I've been chasing for about 18 years now.

(for non-fly fishers out there, the 20-20 club means that the fisherman has landed a trout of 20" or more on a fly size #20 or smaller)


----------



## Jakke

sniperfreak223 said:


> because as of yesterday, I'm finally a member of the 20-20 club.



20-20-20 Club?


----------



## Murmel

I was never a Beatles fan, but I just listened through Abbey Road. Holy crap, amazing album.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got a letter in the mail on Saturday about a stock holding I apparently forgot about....called yesterday and there's about 2k in the account lol. Nice right before Christmas!


----------



## Metal_Webb

Today I completed the last academic exercise needed to fulfil my chemical engineering degree.

It's been a very long 5 years. So many feels right now.


----------



## tm20

i just found this


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy because things look like they're starting to work out with a girl I was introduced to awhile back that I've begun to have a thing for...talking to her now, which is definitely a good reason to be happy, in my book. Just taking things one day at a time, and enjoying that feeling of not knowing where things will end up, but being glad to be able to experience this.

Oh, and because I'm rocking some Blood Eagle...gotta love that feeling of trying to type while your head is bobbing because a song is so awesome:


----------



## Jakke

IT... IT HAS BEGUN






Also, Bubba Smith (Moses Hightower) in Police Academy is as tall as me, yet he seems tall as a house in the movie... How come?

*EDIT2* Put down an order for the guitar this one is going into. .... yes.


----------



## Murmel

Because late 70's/early 80's disco.

So grooveeey.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Woman picked up a new modeling gig just in time for Xmas.....$400-$1000 per week, maybe 3 times per month. This is gonna help out a lot.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because Kauppinen's ground moving firm is going international.


----------



## mcd

Gorgonzola Basil Burgers......YUM


----------



## caskettheclown

A lot of really attractive cougars are coming into my store and hitting on me. While I am taken, it does feel good to know that i'd have a chance with women if I was single.


Most importantly mine and my GF's two year anniversary is black friday so i'm really happy.


----------



## Murmel

Finally got rid a junk guitar I've had lying around for years. $70 richer.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I'm heading to Rarotonga for a week


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Because Kauppinen's ground moving firm is going international.


best news i've heard all year


----------



## Murmel

Joined a (very) newly started gospel choir as bassist. I've been amazed by gospel ever since I first played it some 3 months ago.
We're gonna have our first gig next thursday, opening for one of the biggest names in Swedish gospel. Better get back to practicing


----------



## cwhitey2

Android 4.4


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cuz I came into work today expecting problems and made decent progress... 

And I just hit on my super cute waitress and I think it might have actually gotten me somewhere... We'll see...


----------



## BlackMastodon

cwhitey2 said:


> Android 4.4


Mine updated to 4.3 the other day apparently and it blows ass. How do I get this majestic 4.4 you speak of?


----------



## caskettheclown

Sexy Time With Keith - YouTube (Might not be safe for work due to mild language)

Because we made this video at work of me. I have the nickname "Sexy Keith".

Customers and coworkers ,even the owners at work call me "Sexy keith" now.

Makes me happy.


----------



## Solodini

Made progress with a group of kids I teach. A couple of them kept constantly griping at each other, no matter how much I told them to just ignore each other. One of them was being quite mean to the other who is much newer to the group so has much less playing experience. Telling them off didn't seem to help. The community centre had some hand outs to do with rights and responsibilities in attending the club, with a declaration of agreement and bit at the bottom to sign. All of the kids agreed with each point on it and all of us happily signed it, agreeing that we wanted a good, fun learning environment. They all behaved nicely toward each other today. Much more enjoyable for all involved!


----------



## Vostre Roy

I just got laid off of job.

What is it doing in this thread? Because the future is now looking better that way. I was planning to leave this job at the beginning of summer to get back to school next fall, its still my plan but I'll maybe have to work a bit in-between.

Goodbye ore mining, hello profesionnal teaching career!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

picked up a neet 24inch dirtjumb bike at the pawnshop for 50bucks.

now I`m off to hurt myself.


----------



## Solodini

Had a great night of lessons: ear training which seemed to be enjoyed and turned into a game of call my bluff while transcribing the melody as a group, followed by chord construction, Black Sabbath, slides and two hand tapping. Another excellent end to a rubbish day.


----------



## AxeHappy

Solodini said:


> Made progress with a group of kids I teach. A couple of them kept constantly griping at each other, no matter how much I told them to just ignore each other. One of them was being quite mean to the other who is much newer to the group so has much less playing experience. Telling them off didn't seem to help. The community centre had some hand outs to do with rights and responsibilities in attending the club, with a declaration of agreement and bit at the bottom to sign. All of the kids agreed with each point on it and all of us happily signed it, agreeing that we wanted a good, fun learning environment. They all behaved nicely toward each other today. Much more enjoyable for all involved!



Awesome! I find getting kids to sign stuff has many positive benefits. Not the least of which is letting them know you take them seriously. 

I used to make my students sign a sheet saying when and for how long they were going to practice that week. Helped a lot with most of them.


----------



## sted

My new Jaden Rose =)


----------



## Murmel

Got a sweet tune going, inspired by Irish/Celtic folk music.


----------



## JEngelking

Worked everyday of the last pay period at work because I wanted to make some extra money, and to see how much it was possible for me to make in a pay period (ended up being 17 days straight of working). Got paid today and it was actually pretty decent.


----------



## Solodini

AxeHappy said:


> Awesome! I find getting kids to sign stuff has many positive benefits. Not the least of which is letting them know you take them seriously.
> 
> I used to make my students sign a sheet saying when and for how long they were going to practice that week. Helped a lot with most of them.



Aye, grown up sign things... little do they know that adults often renege on those things haha.

I'm working on the pride method for practise: recognising vocally when they're doing well. Even the tiniest little thing. "Woo, I did well! **pridepridepridepride** I should play more as I'm so good!"


----------



## Konfyouzd

I've just had a great month!


----------



## Demiurge

For fear of jinxing myself... put up the Xmas tree this morning and somehow my cats are not interested.


----------



## esphil

Yes, just took out my m3 for a tear around the streets!


----------



## Church2224

Asked a gorgeous girl out, and got her number at least lol. 

Jackson B7 Should be ready any day now. 

Might actually have three Bs this semester in college. 

Work season is over finally for me


----------



## Gryphon

I only have 1 more hour of work left and then I get to go home and play my new Les Paul...


----------



## straymond

Line 6 just shared a pic of my HD500 and one of my ibby's


----------



## Kiwimetal101

Passed all my papers this year, finding more time for playing atm so the skill level is going back to where it was before


----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## spadz93

last night I skipped my last class to play a show at Webster hall for about 100-150 people, met some awesome dudes, and was asked to take a picture with some random person after my set. so much fun and being asked to take a picture with a complete stranger was a really cool feeling


----------



## Mprinsje

Made a last minute decision to see marduk tonight playing the whole Panzer Division Marduk and Those of the Unlight albums. In the train right now, pretty excited!


----------



## Murmel

Gonna play in an opening gospel act tomorrow. Main act has some of Sweden's absolute best musicians in it. Hard to find people with a tighter groove than these guys in Scandinavia.

Wish me luck


----------



## BlackMastodon

Think I passed my last class before even stepping into the exam. Feels good to be done my degree after 4 goddamn years.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Because my boss now refers to me as "the Navy SEAL of the second shift"...because when the shit hits the fan, he knows he can send me in and I'll kill it, no questions asked.


----------



## spadz93

thought i had a test/big essay due for my night class, turns out it was neither. parents gave me the OK to trade in my car for a camaro SS, my band is planning a small tour for the summer, and i just got back from a 1am diner run. tonight was a good night


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

spadz93 said:


> thought i had a test/big essay due for my night class, turns out it was neither. parents gave me the OK to trade in my car for a camaro SS, my band is planning a small tour for the summer, and i just got back from a 1am diner run. tonight was a good night


----------



## Fat-Elf

Woke up at 7am for my last driving lessons for a permanent driving license. Coincidentally met my high school bro there who I haven't seen in 5 months so I got to spend some time with him. After we were done with the lessons, I went to meet my sister at the liquor store she just started working at. When I finally got home, I decided to leave instantly to take a long walk. Now I'm finally sitting on my computer and having the first beer of the weekend. It's Finland's Independence Day tomorrow so no school/work for anyone.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Software upgrade...


----------



## GizmoJunior

Had my last English Composition class today! Next semester's classes are looking a lot better. I'm actually gonna be able to focus on classes that are relevant to my major.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Did a factory restore on my phone earlier and it seemed to have fixed all the issues I was having with it before.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Down 15lbs and 6% body fat since Sunday. 

My parents bought me some clothes a few years back and I was never able to wear the jeans... I'm wearing them today...


----------



## Don Vito

I'm getting Spotify premium for Christmas


----------



## Ralyks

Looks like I'm moving into a new place FO' REAL in Janurary. Much closer to work/Anything I would need/Civilization in general.


----------



## DoomJazz

I got paid 70$ for doing a sweet job at my internship and having fun at their party last night. Couldn't have asked for a better group to work with


----------



## flint757

I just had an awesome steak that cost $150 for free. Yeah for rich bosses!!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

flint757 said:


> I just had an awesome steak that cost $150 for free. Yeah for rich bosses!!!


Explain how you acquired this steak, I'm intrigued.


----------



## flint757

Christmas dinner. Boss is the owner of the company and does exceptionally well for himself. We were allowed to pick whatever we wanted to eat, drink, etc. so naturally I chose the most expensive thing possible. Was sweet and tender. The potatoes were phenomenal as well...and the beer and the liquor. Made even better by me not having to pay for any of it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

You have an awesome boss dude.


----------



## flint757

No kidding. Was an awesome evening and great food.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

flint757 said:


> No kidding. Was an awesome evening and great food.



Funny how much better food tastes when it's free.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Went for a walk in this huge forrest near to my house and accidentally started stalking this woman who I didn't want to notice me.


----------



## Muzakman

I'm 22 years old today.. I feel old.. I'm happy though


----------



## Konfyouzd

Old?


----------



## Necris

Because I completed the adoption process for one of the birds I work with at my job. I brought him home on Thursday and he seems to be settling in well.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

About to get the guitar I've wanted for a while, and some other assorted goodies


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> I'm getting Spotify premium for Christmas


Because this got 5 likes leik wtf omg


----------



## DoomJazz

I finished a 10 page paper on a really obscure subject and I didn't wait till the 11th hour to do it. It was the majority of my finals work, and I feel so much better about myself.


----------



## Fiction

d-d-d-d-d-d-ruuuuuuuuunk


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I finish my final paper for the year on the 19th which is most likely the very day I get my PS4. Or maybe it's January - they're useless and haven't given me a concrete date, but I'll just be pleased to be able to enjoy summer.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> d-d-d-d-d-d-ruuuuuuuuunk



we know you're an alcoholic zac, we have programs for you.


----------



## Fiction

You don't own me


----------



## Jakke

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Murmel

CrushingAnvil said:


> I finish my final paper for the year on the 19th which is most likely the very day I get my PS4. Or maybe it's January - they're useless and haven't given me a concrete date, but I'll just be pleased to be able to enjoy summer.



I was like 'summer, wat'. Then I saw your location


----------



## mr_rainmaker

picked up a nice NOS,dual core PC with 2 hd's,for 60bucks.


----------



## Fiction

Jakke said:


> Yes, yes I do.



You're right, that is an excellent reason to be happy right now.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> You're right, that is an excellent reason to be happy right now.



He owns us all now, under gambling debts and debts for his menagerie of harlots that we go to every night.

I say we rise up against our benevolent overlord.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I found this song again. I still think it's the absolute worst scenecore band/song ever. Just listen to the part at 3:30. 

Infinite Dreams - Hope strangles the silence(OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube

Also, eating tangerines. Never liked them as a kid because of the white parts but I've gotten over it.


----------



## Church2224

Had a date with a friend last night, went really well.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Just listen to the part at 3:30.


what the hell


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> Because I found this song again. I still think it's the absolute worst scenecore band/song ever. Just listen to the part at 3:30.
> 
> Infinite Dreams - Hope strangles the silence(OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> Also, eating tangerines. Never liked them as a kid because of the white parts but I've gotten over it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Murmel said:


> I was like 'summer, wat'. Then I saw your location



That's right - summer Christmas - don't be too jell'.


----------



## mcd

my super cheesy set of red white and blue nailbombs are in the mail finally!


----------



## DoomJazz

I squatted 185 for 3 sets of 5, and I squatted my ass to the floor. Making slow progress on my weak legs.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I just uploaded my first Sound on my SoundCloud and I'm very proud of it, for what I recorded it with.


----------



## Fiction

Just ordered my iPhone 5s, should have it next week.

My current iPhone 4 I've had since launch so its over 3 years old now and is basically falling to pieces and turns off all the time, gives me nothing but trouble and now its finally being dumped. Only an extra $10/month with this plan but I'm willing to pay it for twice the storage data and way better internals.


----------



## Jake

Found the guitar I've been searching for for about 3 years since stupidly trading mine away for a really good price. Hopefully it's still there in a week when I get back from college so I can do the old 2 go out 1 comes in trick.


----------



## Black Mamba

Emil Werstler's tweets as of late, I believe, are hinting at an eventual signature model with PRS!


----------



## Murmel

Fcuk buying presents. It's ridiculous how materialistic christmas has become. I can't grasp how everyone can handle the stress and anxiety that comes with buying gifts.
I stumbled upon the UNICEF website, tomorrow I'm buying aid in their giftshop instead. Why didn't I know about this until now..?

Edit: It appears I posted in the wrong thread..  I'm happy I stumbled upon the site though, so I guess my feelings are mixed.


----------



## caskettheclown

Guy I went to high school with has been hanging around my store a lot. Generally being annoying and screwed up on drugs. We had to escort him off the premises monday for screaming at customers.

Well today he comes in says "Hey man", grabs a drink and walks out. I say "You paying for that?" cause he might have been so high he forgot. NOPE, he walks right out of the store and walks off. Cops get him five minutes later.

He admits he stole it but he says "They only called you cause i'm a jew". He isn't a jew btw, he is just a jackass.

I was told he is going to face jail time and most likely community service for trespassing and theft. He isn't allowed on the premises anymore.



Another reason i'm happy is my parents told me "How about we give you a limit and you buy your own christmas this year". Thing is I don't really want much so i'm searching. If anyone has any good ideas let me know! 
My hobbies include
Comic Books!
Magic the Gather
Guitar (obviously)
and general Geekery


----------



## Jake

717ctsjz said:


> Found the guitar I've been searching for for about 3 years since stupidly trading mine away for a really good price. Hopefully it's still there in a week when I get back from college so I can do the old 2 go out 1 comes in trick.


AAAAAND gas struck quicker than anticipated. RG2610e re-acquired NGD next thursday when I get home from college and go pick it up from my GC


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Just nailed 130/130 on the multiple choice section of my calc-based Stats final.


----------



## Necris

Finished the back homeworks that I owed for my astronomy class with minutes to spare (had until midnight to send them to the professor). However, I am not proud that I was irresponsible enough to let myself get so far behind on my work that I would even need that grace period.


----------



## DoomJazz

Might've scored more than 100% on my Acoustics final. 

I get to play some poker Saturday night.

Seeing a cute friend for the first time in a while and we're both single.

If I win my Fantasy Football League, I win $240, and I'm the number one seat right now. 

Finals are over.

I'm seeing increased strength in my legs every time I lift.

I've had an absurd influx of money come in, including random bonuses amd paid time off from work.

I'll be in Texas in a week.

My guitar playing is improving a little bit.

I got called an Engineer at my internship.

Just a few reasons why I'm happy...


----------



## Murmel

I managed to actually haul my ass outta bed at 9am after the clock went off. I usually stay in bed till' like 12 on my off days, wasting the entire morning


----------



## AxeHappy

Just found out I get the 18th to the 7th off for the Holidays! 

Combined with making my last lease payment yesterday, so I will be saving an extra $600ish month after storage and hotel rooms whilst I wait to see if Suncor will pony up for flights to Ontario.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Thanks to an epic one-day sale at Cabela's, I added 3 new fly rods to the quiver for under $100...now I FINALLY have backups for my brook trout (7'6" 3-weight), bass (9' 8-weight), and muskie (9' 10-weight) rods...and I can finally take a trip to Presque Isle Bay this spring, been waiting for that for years now.


----------



## Murmel

Because my consistent and structured practice is paying off. Feeling a lot more confident on my instrument, not that I wasn't already.

By the time spring gets here and all the school tryouts start I'm gonna be so ready.


----------



## Fiction

Extra $250 this week, worked damn hard as well


----------



## Jake

Had at least a 1000 person snowball fight on the admin buildings lawn at Penn State last night at midnight. Shit was epic as ..... 

I love college


----------



## Fat-Elf

Going to Mike Dawes and Petteri Sariola's guitar clinic tomorrow with my friend and then to see the new Hobbit movie. 

Also, that feel when you only listen to couple of songs by a band and realize the rest of their stuff is just as good.


----------



## BlackMastodon

717ctsjz said:


> Had at least a 1000 person snowball fight on the admin buildings lawn at Penn State last night at midnight. Shit was epic as .....
> 
> I love college


This sounds more fun than my entire 4 and a half year university experience.


----------



## Jake

BlackMastodon said:


> This sounds more fun than my entire 4 and a half year university experience.


It was the most fun I've had in my 2 and a half years so far. Except the part where I took an ice ball to the eye 

twitter is a wondeful thing for spreading the news of a large snowball fight
I suppose having 40,000 students on campus helps too but still it was awesome


----------



## _RH_

Hockey. Fun to watch, more fun to play.


----------



## Fiction

Browsing sso in my new iPhone 5s.. So much better than my 4 that was cracked to oblivion and turned off constantly.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The reason I'm happy is a whole bunch of tl;dr that would be better placed in the relationship thread, so let's just say that a girl that I never would have imagined felt the same for me as I did for her actually does feel the same. I'm so happy I'm speechless right now.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Keto flu. (Real talk: THIS SHIT SUCKS, but it's a sign of good things to come)

And this...

My friend's nephew is just awesome:

Friend's sis: "Xavier, what color do you think Santa is?"
Xavier: "Red, duh!"
Friend's sis: "No. I mean what color do you think his face is?"
Xavier: "Oh! I dunno. I've never seen him. You're supposed to be asleep when he comes anyway."

That kid wins...


----------



## Fat-Elf

> Going to Mike Dawes and Petteri Sariola's guitar clinic tomorrow with my friend and then to see the new Hobbit movie.



The guitar clinic exceeded all my expectations. Tomorrow, instead of electric guitar, I will pick up my acoustic for the first time in 6 months and start practicing fingerpicking. Hobbit was also great and we kept laughing and making all these stupid League of Legends references with my friend through the whole movie. 

I also bought Christmas presents for my family for the first time ever. 50 euros (which was my whole monthly allowance I got today) on four bottles of beer, but I hope it's worth it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Got into the MS Stat program I applied to - I start in January.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Dolphins now control their own playoff destiny. Win out and they are in. Detroit winning tonight helps even more

My PodHD/mesa 50:50 rig puts a smile on my face every time we gig or practice.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

I'm going to be getting payed just over 2k this week from 2 jobs, including two years worth of holiday payout from my main job

FACK YEA!!


----------



## Jakke

I believe I saw Isaac Aasimov in front of me at the grocery store... He was buying a lot of cereal.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Konfyouzd said:


> Keto flu. (Real talk: THIS SHIT SUCKS, but it's a sign of good things to come)
> 
> And this...
> 
> My friend's nephew is just awesome:
> 
> Friend's sis: "Xavier, what color do you think Santa is?"
> Xavier: "Red, duh!"
> Friend's sis: "No. I mean what color do you think his face is?"
> Xavier: "Oh! I dunno. I've never seen him. You're supposed to be asleep when he comes anyway."
> 
> That kid wins...



Was this conversation about how some teacher told his black student that Santa was white??


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started listening to Intronaut and Deafheaven because they will be playing a show with Between the Buried and Me in London in March and I plan on going. Pretty goddamn good stuff right here.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## tm20

happy cos im listening to this 



i can't be the only one who loves this song......right?


----------



## AxeHappy

Starting my 3 weeks off today! !


----------



## JEngelking

Took my last final today, and now it's time for winter break. Also, I went with my friend to the school bookstore so he could return his rented books. Immediately before going, my friend who I had loaned a Geography book last semester gave me it back, so I decided that while we were at the bookstore and they were having a buy-back day I'd see how much they'd give me for it, assuming it'd be like last time and I'd get ten dollars and could make more selling it back to Amazon.

They gave me 50 bucks for it. I gave them all the textbooks I had in my backpack today (3 more of them) and walked away with 210 dollars in my pocket.  

(This could also go in the "Why are you mad right now?" thread because I have this money all of a sudden, and with my lack of self control I just wanna buy things with it, but I know I need to save it for tuition and books for next semester. )

*Update:* Got home, realized I had a couple other textbooks left from this semester as well as another 6 from previous semesters, brought them all in and made another $56. Most they only gave me a dollar for (don't care really, I don't/won't need them and I couldn't sell them to Amazon), but the best part was I brought in a book from three semesters ago that I tried selling to them a few months ago that they wouldn't even take, this time I brought it in for the hell of it and they gave me 25 bucks. 

Also, to create another happy addendum to my initial post, I stopped and got a new pack of strings on the way home. New guitar strings rule.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Found out I only need 4 1/2 credits to graduate High school a year early.


----------



## Church2224

My Jackson B7 just arrived at the dealer and is ready to go!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just wrote a nice melody.


----------



## JEngelking

Just checked online to see if all my end of semester grades had gotten posted. I knew I had 4 A's for sure, but there were two classes where I was teetering between two grades, one of which was my Bio where I was content with getting a B since I was at ~88 and I had gotten mid B's on the previous two tests in the class. Well apparently I kicked the final exam's ass and ended up with an A in the class.

4.0 feels good.


----------



## Don Vito

Thought there were going to be tornadoes and crazy shit last night but nothing happened.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

NGD!!


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I just got an Otamatone.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New RG2228 

Xmas in 2 days...

Still droppin' weight...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Vacation destination reached, hello Big Bend.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

ThePhilosopher said:


> Vacation destination reached, hello Big Ben*.


 Congrats!


----------



## NickLAudio

Found out the girlfriend got me Metal Machine EZX for christmas. Out with the doodoo in with the newnew.


----------



## Fiction

4 Day break from work, woo!


----------



## Church2224

Saw an old guitar buddy of mine today 

Got a Playboy Calender

Saw some sweet lawn mowers today. Yeah I am into power equipment. 

Got my new Jackson B7 Deluxe 

Have a date with a friend of mine next week and apparently my friends cute coworker is REALLY into me.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got a PS3


----------



## BrailleDecibel

CJLsky said:


> The reason I'm happy is a whole bunch of tl;dr that would be better placed in the relationship thread, so let's just say that a girl that I never would have imagined felt the same for me as I did for her actually does feel the same. I'm so happy I'm speechless right now.



Just an update on this...everything is only going better yet! I really think this is going to work, and that about makes me the happiest guy in the world. As Stephen King said in one of his books, they only really let you take this ride once, and I think that I'm on it.


----------



## GizmoJunior

My boss got me a $25 visa gift card for Christmas, I got a $300 bonus, and a free ham. Not too bad and I'm off the next two days.


----------



## Don Vito

As much I would like the older layouts back, the current Youtube is OKAY. Stop ....ing with it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> As much I would like the older layouts back, the current Youtube is OKAY. Stop ....ing with it.



"Don't fix it it isn't broken." x9000

I'm happy because it's Christmas Eve and I'm drunk. 

Edit: FVCK! I totally missed my 2000th post.. Well, +2000 posts full of shitposting. Pretty kewl.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Congrats!



No clue why you felt the need to "correct" my post.


----------



## flint757

Finished cleaning up my living quarters, wrapped gifts, got a $200 bonus, started Vyvanse which seems to help me focus exponentially better (I space out often ), got my sleep schedule back to 'normal', took a bunch of photos for my work which means overtime I won't hate doing. There's probably more as well.

Now that I'm reflecting on all of that I'm just happy I've accomplished a few things.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

ThePhilosopher said:


> No clue why you felt the need to "correct" my post.


You put Big Bend instead of Big Ben, I suppose you meant Big Bend National Park here in Ohio then.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Yes, BBNP is in Ohio...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

ThePhilosopher said:


> Yes, BBNP is in Ohio...


That makes much more sense. My bad enjoy your vacation. 

*EDIT* Excuse my ignorance I got BBNP confused with Big Bend Golf Course


----------



## s2k9k

Just got a brand new Prestige RG2228 for a very nice price. Early xmas present to myself. Wife is finally ok with it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Lapland is pretty cool. Lots of snow and alcohol. Food is great, I got to eat and pet some reindeer yesterday.


----------



## Don Vito

Got to drive my Uncle's BMW. Best X-mas present ever.

And that will be my 4000th post.


----------



## Negav

I finally can say I have friends.


----------



## piggins411

Just pulled the trigger on my first 7 string


----------



## Kullerbytta

My daughter is such a sweet kid! 3 months old and all she does erry day all day is laughing and smiling. No matter how bad I feel (had to put our beloved dog down a couple of days ago... She was a year and a half) just looking at her smile or laugh makes me warmer inside than most things can.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Functioning (barely) off of 4 hours of constantly interrupted sleep today but last night was worth it. Merry Christmas indeed.


----------



## Murmel

Hopefully they still have the upright bass at my local music store. Hopefully I still like it.
If so, expect a NUBD tomorrow


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Murmel said:


> Hopefully they still have the upright bass at my local music store. Hopefully I still like it.
> If so, expect a NUBD tomorrow


I hoped you'd pick the bass.


----------



## dedsouth333

I've got a glass of whiskey in hand and just got the best back rub ever while the kid hasn't been awakened even once... Life is good...


----------



## feraledge

I've got two weeks off work (and I'm salary), got an unexpected bonus, and my wife and daughters are too awesome. Plus my mom can knit like a mofo. 

Basically, looking at these faces all day:


----------



## neurosis

Playing again after a few months of insane working hours. 

Bought my wife an X-Box and having tons of fun seeing here obsess over it.

Tomorrow we celebrate our anniversary. 

Christmas was good despite all family and friends living in another continent. 

Looking forward to spending the summer in Spain.


----------



## caskettheclown

off analog cigs for almost three weeks now thanks to my ecigs. Already feel better and breathe better PLUS my taste buds are coming back.


I worked almost 12 hours xmas day BUT I got a new kickass ecig/vaporizer
FINALLY GOT A NEW LAPTOP so no more using my crap netbook.
I freaking won at buying gifts for other people this year, not to sound cocky but I have never been able to buy people good gifts until this year. Not in a monetary sense but in a "Perfect gift" for someone type way.


All the ham I can eat for a month.

Also got an amp built into a mason jar! I'll try it out tomorrow! <3

For the nerdy people out there, I got a Black Lantern Batman action figure still in the box!


----------



## Murmel

Because I got this today.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Murmel said:


> Because I got this today.


----------



## Jakke

Saw this cringe-worthy pic today, apparently it comes from the insanely conservative gent Steve Stockman discovering Doge:





I... I like when these things happen..


I'm also contemplating saving up for a new Ran, probably a simple flat black superstrat with covered humbuckers and a hipshot trem.. Fantastic guitars..


----------



## Mprinsje

free Xbox 360. first console ever for me


----------



## caskettheclown

Me and my 14 year old stepsister have never been really close. We never had any issues with each other but we've just kind of always never bonded due to the age difference (I'm 22).


Well here lately we've been bonding a little bit and actually forming a brother/stepsister relationships which is really nice since I grew up as an only child and never had a "Sister figure" if that makes any sense.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I really do say this with the utmost humility, but I really feel incredibly gorgeous since I got my ears pierced Friday.


----------



## Murmel

For some reason I stumbled upon some No Doubt songs, haven't heard them in years. Their music is surprisingly groovy. Fantastic bass work.


----------



## Konfyouzd

NBD


----------



## BlackMastodon

How have I not listened to Baroness until now?!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

BlackMastodon said:


> How have I not listened to Baroness until now?!


Welcome to the party my friend.


----------



## Church2224

The fact a beautiful woman like Alison Brie Exists.

Hard not to sexualize her  (Get it?)


----------



## Mprinsje

my drummer (finally) decided not to spend his money on weed but on a twin pedal, which means we don't have to borrow stuff anymore. yay!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Why am I happy?

Well....this shit just popped up in my news feed on Facebook (I blocked out the name and my picture.)







Background story: 
This girl is like 15 or 16 and moved from NC to FL, ran away from FL, currently lives homeless back here in NC now, tries to get random ink done by random idiots who think they are "tattoo artists" in their basements with sewing needles (one of which she has been dating for 3 weeks now), and she is apparently obsessed with alcohol.

Child......how f-ing stupid can you be? 1.) to put yourself in such situations. 2.) be proud of it. 3.) post it on Facebook for the public? Seriously? 'MURICA!!! 

Only reason I keep this chick on my friends list on Facebook is because it is hilarious. (Far more than Duck Dynasty or whatever shit is on TV.)

So the reason I am happy? Anytime I am feeling down in the dumps I just check out this girl's shit in my news feed and it makes me laugh and feel better about my own life.  (Yes, I know it's not right to laugh at other's misfortune. But when you are young and outright act foolish as shit...come on...)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Why am I happy?
> 
> Well....this shit just popped up in my news feed on Facebook (I blocked out the name and my picture.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background story:
> This girl is like 15 or 16 and moved from NC to FL, ran away from FL, currently lives homeless back here in NC now, tries to get random ink done by random idiots who think they are "tattoo artists" in their basements with sewing needles (one of which she has been dating for 3 weeks now), and she is apparently obsessed with alcohol.
> 
> Child......how f-ing stupid can you be? 1.) to put yourself in such situations. 2.) be proud of it. 3.) post it on Facebook for the public? Seriously? 'MURICA!!!
> 
> Only reason I keep this chick on my friends list on Facebook is because it is hilarious. (Far more than Duck Dynasty or whatever shit is on TV.)
> 
> So the reason I am happy? Anytime I am feeling down in the dumps I just check out this girl's shit in my news feed and it makes me laugh and feel better about my own life.  (Yes, I know it's not right to laugh at other's misfortune. But when you are young and outright act foolish as shit...come on...)


That's cold bro.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

joshuavsoapkid said:


> That's cold bro.



Depends on what kind of light you are looking at it in. - Hey, if you were that young and you and your man both went to jail like once a week on a regular basis......well.......stupidity at its finest.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Managed to fit into another old set of work clothes I haven't been able to wear in close to 7 years.


----------



## Don Vito

Wings of Obsidian said:


>


And people say the Myspace days are gone...


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## JEngelking

Because this song, right here.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Drunk as a skunk.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Depends on what kind of light you are looking at it in. - Hey, if you were that young and you and your man both went to jail like once a week on a regular basis......well.......stupidity at its finest.


I am that young (17) And yes that is quite stupid but not funny it's more like trying to nail jello to a tree, more frustrating. There's a person in my life like that, no matter what you tell them and how idiotic they're be being you can't do anything about you just have to let them be and hopefully they'll learn something before it's too late.


----------



## piggins411

My PRS 7 string got here finally


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

I am happy because I am not yet back at school


----------



## BlackMastodon

The new year is already looking a lot better than 2013, I'm considerably happier than I was at this time last year. Twelve months of being miserable really took a toll and I'm glad I got out of that slump a couple months back. Feeling great and hoping everyone else has a great year, too. You're only as happy as you let yourself be, people.


----------



## caskettheclown

because it feels good to have a computer that can handle some gaming for once.


TF2 for the win!

Also been playing league of legends 

It feels good to game again, and for free too!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just finished Surgical Steel my time listening to Carcass and it's ....ing good.  I wasn't alive when they were first out, so I'd love to seem them live now that they're reformed.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Champagne, tortillas and Dr Pepper. Best hangover cure 2014.


----------



## Mprinsje

i finally found a spot in one of my bands songs to put a solo, which means that wah pedal can get some use.


----------



## caskettheclown

Slow day at work!

Funny watching all the party animals complain about hangovers and all that. I don't drink nor do I really ever care too.

after that i'm going to my girl's house tonight


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I was finally able to register for classes in my new program; Stat604:Topics in Statistical Computations here I come (only one class while I'm working full-time to get a feel for the program's pacing and such).


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My and my bro just watched some old WWF vids, Triple H, Austin, and Undertaker kicked a lot of ass back in the late 90's and early 2000's


----------



## Fat-Elf

I must admit it's pretty fun to have new strings on a guitar after having the same strings for 4-5 months.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I have a new wah pedal for my small board - I've got a Weeping Demon on my big board but I wanted something smaller that would still give me much of the flexibility. My mint-condition used Crybaby 535Q arrived today and I'm loving it.

Also spent a lot of time in various guitar shops on London's Denmark Street today, testing numerous pedals (I'm building a small board and need a compressor, chorus and delay) and hit upon one of each that I absolutely loved. The downside is that the three were an Xotic SP compressor, Providence Anadime chorus and TC Flashback delay, and that altogether those three cost in the region of £450. Bugger. 

Next mission - find a really good compressor and chorus for about half the price. The Flashback is cool enough (and just about cheap enough) that I'll probably pick one of those up anyway. Awesome pedals.

Also tried a Way Huge Ringworm ring modulator, and f*ck me if that wasn't the coolest-sounding thing ever.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

No School tomorrow!


----------



## Fiction

New JP70 on the way, and I have a feeling my OAF OXC7 will be completed this month


----------



## ittoa666

I'm about to get mines tomorrow. Guess that's a way to start a day.


----------



## Murmel

Killed it at the gym today. So good to be back even though I've lost some strength. Whatever, it'll be back in a month of solid training and eating.


----------



## MFB

Just had bagels for the first time in like ...6 years I think. God damn they're good


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

My little Christmas Break was extended two days due to the cold. YAY FOR ME


----------



## caskettheclown

So i got STEAM a week ago for PC.

some friends of mine gave me some codes and gifts and I ended up with almost 40 games


FOR FREE!!!! Most are indie games (Some really good indie games and some are meh but still) but some are really good games such as FEAR and Fallout New Vegas and Darksiders and a bunch more. My account is now worth over 400$ american.

installing games all day at work to play tonight so i'm happy as can be


----------



## Ralyks

Interview for a full time position in my company tomorrow. Reeeeaaaallllyyyy gotta nail it.


----------



## Winspear

Have my first few free days in a very long time. Feeling inspired. Nice day with the girlfriend, then went to see Walter Mitty (great film!) and had some hilarious times with my friends. Got a wonderful new guitar. Going to write lots of music over the next couple of days. 
Perfect day.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Rode my bike today,only dropped it once in the snow,BRAPPPP!!!!


----------



## Watty

Just found out the place I'm moving was crediting part of the first months' rent as a promo. Several hundred dollars more to spend on gear!!! (And student loans.....bleck)




Church2224 said:


> The fact a beautiful woman like Alison Brie Exists.
> 
> Hard not to sexualize her  (Get it?)



You need to make a cheese joke. It would last longer and is liable to become better with age.

(get it?)


----------



## Fiction

I get it, but it's far from a joke..


----------



## SkullCrusher

Got a distinction in my higher maths test and I get my audi tomorrow!!


----------



## Eladamri

SkullCrusher said:


> Got a distinction in my higher maths test and I get my audi tomorrow!!



What Audi?

I'm happy because I taught a college class for the first time today and didn't suck at it!


----------



## Mexi

just got my nexus 5 and love actually having a solid phone over my old blackberry


----------



## Alex6534

First gig tomorrow in 9 months!! New sound, new GEAR , new line up and new awesomeness


----------



## Watty

Fiction said:


> I get it, but it's far from a joke..



The point was that I didn't get his original joke, so I offered him one that would have actually been (moderately) funny.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Eladamri said:


> What Audi?
> 
> I'm happy because I taught a college class for the first time today and didn't suck at it!



It's a 2010 A3 1.6 Technik. 

Even better with Bose radio to blast out some hevy devy!!


----------



## Wrecklyss

Just got an email from a friend of mine who i haven't seen in close to 10 years when he moved to another continent!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I had a haircut and will probably get a girlfriend since I don't look like a serial-pedophile-public-masturbator-rapist-murderer any longer.


----------



## Chuck

Just bought a Lakland Skyline 55-01!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I may have finally gotten somebody to jam with.


----------



## Fiction

Been moved onto running the pass at work, and am already used to it, both the restaurant manager, the owner & the head chef are giving me plenty of compliments on my gusto & presentation.


----------



## GizmoJunior

Work has been super slow today and I'm getting tatted as soon as I'm off. There may be a new tattoo day thread coming.


----------



## Eladamri

Just done some proper cooking for the first time in ages. I have ceoliac diesese so I don't really eat a lot of fancy stuff. But today I have made gluten and dairy free mushroom and feta quiche with sweet potato chips.

I forget I can cook sometimes!


----------



## Oklep

It is simple, fap time!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Freshly made grapefruit juice from home grown grapefruits makes me happy - so much better than store bought.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Oklep said:


> It is simple, fap time!


Sometimes it's the simple things in life.


----------



## Fiction

CrushingAnvil said:


> I had a haircut and will probably get a girlfriend since I don't look like a serial-pedophile-public-masturbator-rapist-murderer any longer.



You'll always look like serial-pedophile-public-masturbator-rapist-murderer to me though


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Fiction said:


> You'll always look like serial-pedophile-public-masturbator-rapist-murderer to me though


----------



## Electric Wizard

Today I have discovered the wonders of Gorgomyte and balanced tension string sets. My XEN pretty much plays itself now.


----------



## Jakke

Because people are awesome and make stuff like this:
The Angell Box


----------



## Necris

I returned the Ampeg VH140c I bought a few weeks ago to guitar center because it had serious issues, they relisted it for sale without fixing it or giving any indication that it had problems so I'm probably never doing business with them again.

Anyway after some searching I just bought another different amp head to replace that. It will be the first hybrid amp I've ever tried, cautiously excited.


----------



## Don Vito

I had to switch to IE for a minute, so I'm getting these lulzy ads where Kasumi from Dead or Alive is shredding these soldiers to ribbons. I think it's a mod for Metal Gear Rising, because there's an identical ad next to it with Raiden and a PLAY FREE banner at the bottom. It's probably some Korean MMO or some shit lol.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

For those of you who also follow the "Why are you mad" thread, I ended up having a great time at work, as usual. Got tipped a bunch, had a perfect till, and some random girl who was hitting on me ended up with my phone number thanks to my coworker.


----------



## Jakke

Eating home-slung meringues, drinking tea and listening to Carcass.

So ....ing metal


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm going home early and no one knows but me...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Jakke said:


> Eating home-slung meringues, drinking tea and listening to Carcass.
> 
> So ....ing metal


I just finished Heartwork and Necroticism, this band kicks ass.


----------



## Jakke

Heartwork is *the *melodeath record in my opinion


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Jakke said:


> Heartwork is *the *melodeath record in my opinion


 Mike and Bill play some awesome harmonies, with Jeff's unique voice over it. I only heard the album about 3 days ago but I've been playing it non stop.


----------



## Steinmetzify

JamUp/BIAS, Audiobus and drum apps. Having so much fun with this stuff.


----------



## Jakke

I might also have to include Clayman as one of *the *melodeath records, but that's just common sense


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Jakke said:


> I might also have to include Clayman as one of *the *melodeath records, but that's just common sense


I haven't given In Flames a listen before but since you put it out there I'll check them out.


----------



## Murmel

Playing upright is awesome.

Been doing math the past 2 days, I was always terrible at it. But I'm starting to panic about my future


----------



## Jakke

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I haven't given In Flames a listen before but since you put it out there I'll check them out.



I hate to pull consensus on you, but Clayman is usually considered their greatest record (with some prefering the newer sound of Soundtrack to Your Escape).


----------



## MFB

Real talk: Clayman > *


----------



## Jakke

My Sweet Shadow is a fantastic and punishing track tho:


Fantastic song to listen to live too... It was cold as .... last time I saw them (and I had shorts), but the heat from the crowd when My Sweet Shadow got played was something very special.


----------



## MFB

That's the only song worth saving off of "Soundtrack To Your Escape" which is odd because I love the albums before AND after it; Reroute to Remain was the album that got me into them after hearing "Cloud Connected" on a music channel, and Come Clarity was a different direction but I enjoyed the album immensely.


----------



## Don Vito

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I haven't given In Flames a listen before but since you put it out there I'll check them out.



1:10 is objectively the best In Flames riff. If I had heard this album when I was a 14 year old melodeth maniac, I would have had an eternal orgasm and solved world hunger.

The 2:13 riff in Children of Bodom's Follow the Reaper is the only melodeth riff that can trump this one.


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> I had to switch to IE for a minute, so I'm getting these lulzy ads where Kasumi from Dead or Alive is shredding these soldiers to ribbons. I think it's a mod for Metal Gear Rising, because there's an identical ad next to it with Raiden and a PLAY FREE banner at the bottom. It's probably some Korean MMO or some shit lol.


Speaking of ads, just saw a Honda/Nyan Cat ad. Almost 3 years out of date guys(jk I still secretly love nyan cat but come on)


----------



## Jakke

MFB said:


> That's the only song worth saving off of "Soundtrack To Your Escape" which is odd because I love the albums before AND after it; Reroute to Remain was the album that got me into them after hearing "Cloud Connected" on a music channel, and Come Clarity was a different direction but I enjoyed the album immensely.



Yes, I would maybe put Come Clarity as their foremost more modern album and Clayman as their foremost old-school album. A Sense of Purpose has Alias though, and Alias is like being run over by a tank (with or without a falsetto-singing indie guy)


Also, Anders has since cut off his dreads... I don't know what's up with that..


----------



## Black Mamba

Follow The Reaper


----------



## Genome

Took part in the competition to win a spot at Bloodstock Festival this year (Down, Megadeth, Emperor headlining), and we absolutely smashed our heat, up against some very good bands. The judges were positively glowing about us.

Well chuffed. Through to the semis :-D


----------



## Fiction

JP70 Arrived, gigbag had 5*6 Packs of JP Jazz III Picks hidden inside as well, which is great seeing as I was down to my last 2 Jazz IIIs anyways.


----------



## Eclipse

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/AGF5ROpjRAU

Sorry, I don't even know how to imbed a video into a post. If somebody could enlighten me so I can quit posting links every time that would be terrific!


----------



## flint757

tristanroyster said:


> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/AGF5ROpjRAU
> 
> Sorry, I don't even know how to imbed a video into a post. If somebody could enlighten me so I can quit posting links every time that would be terrific!





Here you go. Quote my post to see what I did.


----------



## Muzakman

Just walked 4 miles, I always get revelations when I'm out for a stroll, especially since I just took up meditating again. Feels fantastic to just walk, listen to music and casually play airguitar along with the guitar solos. (only with the left hand though.. so no one sees me) then I got a 1,5L Coke Zero which I will enjoy with a slice of lemon as I try to play Tender Surrender.. and failing..


----------



## Jakke

Reuben sandwich... Sooo good...


You Americans seems to occasionally know what you be doing 






Also, I be a pirate now (yarrr)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Back at home from army training... with a very bad cold. Well, at least I'm home.

And I have beer.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's my favorite day of the week.


----------



## Don Vito

1. Found my copy of "The Discovery" by Born of Osiris, and listened to the whole damn thing for the first time since 2011.

2. Losing weight.

3. There's a band called Mysticum.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I succesfully changed a code with zero knowledge in coding.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I succesfully changed a code with zero knowledge in coding.


wat


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> wat



If you don't know, don't ask.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> If you don't know, don't ask.


oh I get it

you hacked the mainframe so you could download more RAM


----------



## Danukenator

Don Vito said:


> oh I get it
> 
> you hacked the mainframe so you could download more RAM



The noob probably didn't remember to delete System32.


----------



## Ralyks

Finally scored a PS4, grabbed COD Ghosts and Madden 25 with it.


----------



## Murmel

Watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine and there's this super hard and badass cop chick who is so. Damn. Hot.


----------



## Pav

I think I finally found something djenty I enjoy. Stumbled upon Tesseract's Altered State this past week and just cannot stop listening.


----------



## wilch

In 1997 I joined a group of 4 others who needed a "lead guitar" player. We played our own flavor of alternative music, and covers at parties and Sydney Harbour cruises until 2002 when we eventually parted ways.

Last year we all caught up and had lunch at a Burger King that we use to frequent 12 years ago. Then moved to a pub, drank, reminisced, laughed, and decided that we should get together with our instruments next time.

Last weekend, 12 years since we last played together, we got together with our instruments at our singer's place. 

Who needs a time machine when you've got friends like this?

I was literally taken back in time. A different me. No stress. Loud music that I mostly haven't played in as many years. (a communal chip bowl on the floor). Good times.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ That's what it's all about.


----------



## Don Vito

Pav said:


> I think I finally found something djenty I enjoy. Stumbled upon Tesseract's Altered State this past week and just cannot stop listening.


I only listened to a few songs, but I thought it had this really chilled out vibe to it. Like it wasn't even djent metal, just good music with groovy distorted guitars.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just got back from a job fair at the University I graduated from back in December and it went very well! It was my first time networking on a professional level like that and I gave my resume to about 10 different companies, most of which were related to the fields I want to get into (automotive electronics engineering and the like). There were even a few companies there that I talked to who were looking for mechanical engineers or computer scientists (more software development where I focused on hardware) and they still showed interest in me when I talked to them about what I have done in school and when they looked through my resumes. Basically all of the companies I talked to showed some interest in me, some much more than others so it definitely feels good to know I may have a future.


----------



## Kiwimetal101

GOT A FLAT!!

Move out of home on the 6th

Yay gonna be super poor now!!


----------



## BornToLooze

My three year old stole my headphones and she's yelling, "I LOVE PANTERA!"

EDIT: and "Born Sirus"


----------



## Fiction

Kiwimetal101 said:


> GOT A FLAT!!
> 
> Move out of home on the 6th
> 
> Yay gonna be super poor now!!



Moving out was actually better for me financially, which was sweet. Good luck, hombre! Life will start getting way more interesting now


----------



## MFB

Murmel said:


> Watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine and there's this super hard and badass cop chick who is so. Damn. Hot.



You mean Rosa? Hell yeah, it's hard not to love her.


----------



## JEngelking

Finally ordered a microphone earlier.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Our new bass player claimed that he doesn't know what furries are, which led us to decide that he had to be a closet furry, so myself,our drummer and our rhythm guitar player all showed up to rehearsal in fur suits today, to show him that we "supported his super creepy alternative lifestyle". I realized that it was impossible to play in paw gloves, but the look of complete what-the-f_u_ckery on his face made up for all that.

the sad part: I now own a fursuit


----------



## JoeyW

This kitten&#8217;s mom rejected her. What happened after she met this Golden Retriever stole my heart.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Found some nudes of my ex on my external hard drive. Completely forgot they were there. Made for a nice surprise.


----------



## asher

Forgot how good Metallica's S&M actually is.


----------



## Don Vito

Fixed the horrible fan noise on my Asus laptop. Been listening to that shit for a year now.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Talking on my lunch break at work I got an idea from a colleague for my capstone project next year.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

I'm happy right now because my wife is encouraging me to pull the trigger on a Moser Custom Shop Neck-Through Faststar as a gift for my 40th birthday in March. 

Yep, she's awesome. A wife encouraging a man to spend money is unheard of!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

CARNIFEX, BETRAYING THE MARTYRS, I DECLARE WAR, AND HERE COMES THE KRAKEN JUST ANNONCED A SHOW IN MY TOWN!!!!! YES MY TINY-ASS HOMETOWN!!!!!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Krakens only attack north of Virginia Beach...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

ThePhilosopher said:


> Krakens only attack north of Virginia Beach...


Is this a reference to something?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I was just watching How I Met Your Mother. It was the scene where Ted tries to get Jillian out of his apartment and is wearing a Boba Fett costume. Two things about this scene make me happy. First, Boba Fett. Second, after he puts on the costume, they start playing a very subtle part from "Mars, Bringer of War" by Gustav Holst. It's just nice to hear a cool song on TV.


----------



## Necris

Finally finishing up recording the material I wrote for my old band. The music has been sitting around since summer of 2008, it will be nice to finally put it to rest.


----------



## AxeHappy

Because I have finally found a direction and meaning for my life again after giving up a musician. I have had that direction in my life since grade 7. Been playing since I was 3 years old.

I was feeling pretty lost and meaningless in life, but I have a goal, that leads to another goal. That leads to a career. That provides for me to go move to Sweden and continue that career (it's on their labour shortage list) and live happily ever after.

Even if it all falls to shit, right now, just having the plan again makes me feel good.

Halsningen!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Necris said:


> Finally finishing up recording the material I wrote for my old band. The music has been sitting around since summer of 2008, it will be nice to finally put it to rest.



You know, between the couple of projects I've been in, I've written a lot of music myself, and it'd be sweet to just record it all as final versions so they have a place in history and I can put 'em to rest. You may have just given me an excellent idea! 

As far as why I'm happy, I just learned "Annihilate the Corrupt" from Demon Hunter on my Ibanez ART100, I've made it a goal to learn and write some more stuff in drop-B so I can use that guitar more. Sounds like absolute brutal win through my ValveKing!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Taxes filed!

I'm a bit lost, though... This year they took money out of my projected return because I received a tax return last year. If I'm not mistaken that means they taxed my tax return... Huh?

Why not take it on the front end like a pay check? Also... When I look at my W2s and I see how much it says they take, I *already* get a tiny portion of that back anyway... Why is it being taxed AGAIN? Sounds like some made up shit... 

Do I get a return on that as well?


----------



## pink freud

Just found out the bonus this year is 16 days


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Filing my taxes...and...

February and March are going to be SLAMMED for me with shows here in my hometown. I'll be seeing some of my favorite bands including Norma Jean, He Is Legend (our local boys), Motionless In White, For the Fallen Dreams, Like Moths to Flames, Palisades, Oceano, Lacuna Coil (geez...anyone who has known me since 2008 onwards know how big of a Lacuna Coil fan I am), Sick Puppies, Protest the Hero, The Safety Fire, Intervals, and many others!

But I think the SHOW OF THE CENTURY here in my tiny little hometown was just announced...

CARNIFEX (who finally reformed), BETRAYING THE MARTYRS (a big favorite of mine from France), I DECLARE WAR, and HERE COMES THE KRAKEN (my biggest influence as far as metal goes) ALL JUST ANNOUNCED A SHOW HERE AT OUR NEW VENUE!!! THIS IS AMAZING FOR SUCH A TINY OFF-THE-GRID TOWN!!! WORDS CANNOT EXPRESS MY EXCITEMENT!!! 

(I'll get to meet HCTK...however, I may have to brush up on my Spanish since the guys in the band are from Mexico and from what I've gathered in interviews, they don't speak much English.)


----------



## Jake

Because after going on 4 years now of loathing over selling this guitar I have decided that I will only make one large guitar purchase this year and it's gonna be one of these.






And I'll be damned if I cant recreate this photo of visibly happy me from 2010 before this year is over! (lol line 6 is now obviously a 5150ii)


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin

I'm happy because I just ordered a Neal Moser Custom Shop Faststar 7-string last night!


----------



## Fat-Elf

At home again. What an exhausting week. 10 km march with 25 kilo battle gear on Monday. 2 night camp from Wednesday till Friday. We had to carry our stove out of the tent three times the first night and two times the second night. Sauna felt pretty good today..


----------



## UnderTheSign

Cause I've got no reason not to.
My body is aching, I'm tired, alarm goes off at 4:45am tomorrow but I've got a lovely girlfriend, a comfy chair and good music...


----------



## JosephAOI

I've got a lady coming over in three hours


----------



## Konfyouzd

^You refinancing your house or something?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

*Solipsism* - _the __philosophical__ idea that only one's own __mind__ is sure to exist. As an __epistemological__ position, solipsism holds that __knowledge__ of anything outside one's own mind is unsure. The __external world__ and __other minds__ cannot be known, and might not exist outside the mind. As a __metaphysical__ position, solipsism goes further to the conclusion that the world and other minds do not exist. As such it is the only epistemological position that, by its own __postulate__, is both __irrefutable__ and yet indefensible in the same manner. _(Taken from Wikipedia)

On an unrelated note: placed my order for my new 2014 Schecter. (Damn, that was fast!)


----------



## Necris

The guitar I shipped to Canada arrived safely.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Because we're having a Furry Party at work on Valentine's day.


----------



## Jake

Just realized I passed 2000 posts, man time flies here. Coming up on 3 years now. This site


----------



## TylerEstes

Konfyouzd said:


> Taxes filed!
> 
> I'm a bit lost, though... This year they took money out of my projected return because I received a tax return last year. If I'm not mistaken that means they taxed my tax return... Huh?
> 
> Why not take it on the front end like a pay check? Also... When I look at my W2s and I see how much it says they take, I *already* get a tiny portion of that back anyway... Why is it being taxed AGAIN? Sounds like some made up shit...
> 
> Do I get a return on that as well?




You got yours BEFORE the 31st? 

I don't even have my W2s yet.


----------



## AxeHappy

Because we just voted our union stewards out of the position. One, the *manager* is just giving up the union position, but the other, a total ....ing asshole, is actually being kicked off site. 

Which normally I wouldn't be happy about. But this ....ing prick had eldery women leaving union meetings crying. ..... That. Shit.

Haven't seen this many smiles at work in...well since I've got here in October.


Also, I have been nominated for potentily becoming a union steward. Which is cool.


----------



## AxeHappy

Because we just voted our union stewards out of the position. One, the *manager* is just giving up the union position, but the other, a total ....ing asshole, is actually being kicked off site. 

Which normally I wouldn't be happy about. But this ....ing prick had eldery women leaving union meetings crying. ..... That. Shit.

Haven't seen this many smiles at work in...well since I've got here in October.


Also, I have been nominated for potentily becoming a union steward. Which is cool.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Proving that the Weibull, Gamma, and Normal Distributions are in fact distributions on my homework was quite easy. I love calculus.


----------



## SeanSan

A girl thanked me for existing last night.

I don't get thanked for that very often  but it was heart warming.


----------



## Murmel

^
Dat feel. I know it bro.


----------



## ghostred7

I'm happy because the band I'm in is in the studio and I'm actually the LEAST experienced person in the band. Consists of a couple of guys from a band that used to be signed by Metal Blade records when they were together (trying to *not* name-drop as it really has nothing to do w/ current project) so they bring some serious contacts and experience.


----------



## Murmel

Got called in to play bass for a a local gospel choir as their bassist couldn't make for their saturday gig.

Pros:
Will be getting free entry to a gig I was already planning on going to.
Playing gospel is fcuking awesome even though I'm not the least religious.
Playing live is always awesome.
People are starting to know my name in this town and contact me for gigs.

Cons:
None.


----------



## BillNephew

I got accepted to do a semester of study abroad in Växjo, Sweden 2 hours ago! I've been working towards getting into this program since October, and it feels great to have all that hard work towards raising my GPA during the fall semester actually amount to something. Now, I just need to start learning the language haha.


----------



## AxeHappy

Murmel said:


> Got called in to *play bass*





> Cons:
> None.





> Called in to play bass





> play bass




No cons like a drunken fox!


----------



## SeanSan

The same girl who thanked me for existing told me she liked me last night. 

HHnngnnngaGGGGNGNHNnnghg x999999


----------



## ghostred7

SeanSan said:


> The same girl who thanked me for existing told me she liked me last night.
> 
> HHnngnnngaGGGGNGNHNnnghg x999999


Do we see a future post in the SS.ORG Love & Relationships thread?


----------



## asher

It's Friday!

Theoretically I also have plans with the ladyfriend to just play drinking games and .... all night.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Fridays are my day to pick up my son. That and this:


----------



## Mprinsje

All medals for the 5km speed skating are in dutch hands on the olympics. 2nd time in history that one country has all medals.


----------



## Hankey

I'm going to see Protest The Hero, Tesseract, The Safety Fire and Intervals live in a couple of hours!


----------



## Necris

Taking inventory of my guitar parts bin/guitar related things in my closet I found the following:

28 Guitar/Bass Pickups, a Schaller Hannes Ruthenium Bridge, a set of 6 black Planet Waves Autotrim Locking Tuners, a set of 6 Black Jackson inlineTuners, a partial set of chrome Jackson inline Tuners, a few graphtech nuts, Various Potentiometers, Some Rosewood Knobs; A flamed Maple Neck Blank (too short for a guitar), 2 Truss Rods, a Chechen Neck Blank, Pau ferro guitar fingerboard blank, Pau ferro Bass fingerboard blank, 2 Guitar fingerboard blanks of an unknown wood, Part of a Gotoh TOM bridge and a defretted Aria Pro bass neck; a maple fingerboard I removed from a guitar (frets are still on it).


----------



## Fat-Elf

How have I missed this whole movie? This is probably the best movie scene ever. Makes me want to join the US army.


----------



## asher

Necris said:


> Taking inventory of my guitar parts bin/guitar related things in my closet I found the following:
> 
> 28 Guitar/Bass Pickups, a Schaller Hannes Ruthenium Bridge, a set of 6 black Planet Waves Autotrim Locking Tuners, a set of 6 Black Jackson inlineTuners, a partial set of chrome Jackson inline Tuners, a few graphtech nuts, Various Potentiometers, Some Rosewood Knobs; A flamed Maple Neck Blank (too short for a guitar), 2 Truss Rods, a Chechen Neck Blank, Pau ferro guitar fingerboard blank, Pau ferro Bass fingerboard blank, 2 Guitar fingerboard blanks of an unknown wood, Part of a Gotoh TOM bridge and a defretted Aria Pro bass neck; a maple fingerboard I removed from a guitar (frets are still on it).


 
Incoming FS thread?


----------



## Necris

Indeed.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Fat-Elf said:


> How have I missed this whole movie? This is probably the best movie scene ever. Makes me want to join the US army.




Too bad that movie is about the USMC...


----------



## Fat-Elf

sniperfreak223 said:


> Too bad that movie is about the USMC...



I always thought it was pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

I've been told by my parents they will buy me a guitar and a laptop if I get into 'A university'. A university.  still gonna take a gap year, I'm excited by that too. 

Also some mega-saucy things are developing with a girl I'm interested in, and my school work is going a lot better. 

Things are generally looking good


----------



## rectifryer

I am happy because the provost of my school reinstated me into class after I appealed 4 times. 

Also, I have a Royer R121 on the way! Will do nice next to my sm7b!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Animals playing in snow, gets me every time.

Also started watching The Following. Pretty solid show.


----------



## JEngelking

BlackMastodon said:


> Animals playing in snow, gets me every time.
> 
> Also started watching The Following. Pretty solid show.




Relevant.


----------



## JEngelking

2000th post.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Because the most intelligent debate on Evolution vs. Creationism I've ever seen took place on a forum for Furries.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## sniperfreak223

Because one of the ladies I work with gave me the most random gift ever: a 3" round button that says "I'M BLOODY AWESOME!".


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Going down to my girlfriend's place for the weekend. Upsides - no parents to deal with, at all.

Downside - bitchy roommate and her dumbass dog.

However, I'm spending the weekend with my girlfriend and 2 hours away from any source of stress, so that's pretty god damn awesome.


----------



## Mprinsje

Again, a clean sweep for the dutch ice skaters in the olympics. 500 meters this time and 1st and 3rd place are twins.

everyone who isn't dutch and yet skates might as well quit.


----------



## Murmel

Sorry man, but I don't think anyone even watches the skating except you Dutch people


----------



## Konfyouzd

NBD soon...


----------



## Mprinsje

Murmel said:


> Sorry man, but I don't think anyone even watches the skating except you Dutch people



I know  stop raining on our parade man!


----------



## Rosal76

I am now able to play my favorite guitar solo, "Beat it" by Eddie Van Halen. I have been trying to nail this solo for years. Specifically, since 2009. Eddie has a guitar style that I have a very, very hard time imitating. It took some time for me to analayze what he is doing in this solo which I refer to as, "controlled musical chaos".  I am very, very happy.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My first Gibson Les Paul is on it's way.


----------



## boroducci

My new house is almost finished.
Two weeks before the housewarming.
I'm happy.
6 months of construction seemed to me endless.
And soon I will have place to store my guitars far from my children


----------



## Chuck

In Las Vegas for the Jimmy Johns convention, no explanation necessary.


----------



## Don Vito

Chuck said:


> In Las Vegas for the Jimmy Johns convention, no explanation necessary.


Is this some sexual thing?


----------



## Chuck

Don Vito said:


> Is this some sexual thing?



Not just yet


----------



## naw38

My daughter's going into childcare. Which means I'll have an additional five hours a week to write a novel/practice guitar. Bringing my total up to about seven. Fok yes!


----------



## asher

Chuck said:


> Not just yet



Only if you watch their hotel towel-dropping commercial and imagine


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I got my Iceman to balance with the strap button moved to right spot.

why are you mad? There is now sawed off screw in the back of the guitar - long story


----------



## Xaios

For a while, I've been publishing my crappy little musical clips under the name "A Place of Fate." It was a fine name, but I wasn't really feeling it. Last night I thought of a new name that's thematically more in tune with the kind of stuff I wanted to record. I checked around to see if anyone was using it, and was delighted to discover that it was apparently available on Soundclick and Soundcloud. Plus, it's a Firefly reference. So now I'm putting that stuff out under the name "Earth That Was."


----------



## caskettheclown

Slept a LOT today. While i'm pissed it snowed/iced over today, meaning I won't be getting to see my girl and getting my new vape juice and vape device. 

Also happy as I can sit in front of my computer sip some vanilla coke while blowing out delicious clouds of vapor from my new built coil. Also be playing video games as well .


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

caskettheclown said:


> Slept a LOT today. While i'm pissed it snowed/iced over today, meaning I won't be getting to see my girl and getting my new vape juice and vape device.
> 
> Also happy as I can sit in front of my computer sip some vanilla coke while blowing out delicious clouds of vapor from my new built coil. Also be playing video games as well .


 Southerners and snow is a hilarious combination. (accidents are sad though, be careful on the road)


----------



## Don Vito

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Southerners and snow is a hilarious combination. (accidents are sad though, be careful on the road)


More annoying than hilarious. No Modern Family tonight because weather updates. 

At least it goes damn well with black metal.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Got some recording equipment on the way that should arrive any day now.
Might be joining a local upstart expat sludge/doom band on bass.
Meeting up with a Korean cutie for dinner tomorrow night.

2014's going to be different, so help me God.


----------



## tm20

i ate some atlantis truffles and now im listening to meshuggah. i read on this forum that meshuggah used to write music while tripping on mushrooms


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Konfyouzd said:


> NBD soon...



As to why I'm so happy, Pretty much the above post, only with a "G" instead of a "B"...I was gonna post a picture of what I've got coming, but then I saw this post, and was like, "Naaahhhh, let SS.O wait in suspense with me...". I like your style, Konfyouzd.


----------



## Jake

My parents surprised me with a trip to Vermont to go snowboarding in paradise. Been waiting 3 years to go back and was actually planning on just saying fuck it and going up on my own this year but my parents rule! Guess it's an early 21'st birthday present


----------



## BlackMastodon

I leave for vacation to Mexico tomorrow morning. Should be a great week away from this cold ass winter.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Don Vito said:


> More annoying than hilarious. No Modern Family tonight because weather updates.
> 
> At least it goes damn well with black metal.




I so did a cover of that song in my first ever metal band... Man was it boring to play lol

Just got a job offer, w00t!


----------



## caskettheclown

Why am I happy?

Well i'm running dry from valentines day if you get my drift....


Also got some cool stuff vape wise.

Gonna watch bad movies with my friends tonight.


----------



## jonajon91

I just found out that my Lateralus album from TooL that I have been listening to for a good four or five years now is missing four songs. This means I have nearly half an hour of new TooL material on my plate. It's like getting a new TooL EP to bide me over until they finally release the damn album.


----------



## BusinessMan

New tosh.0 tonight!!
Also I have a new guitar coming in later this week. That's something to keep the depression away


----------



## Konfyouzd

Redheads...


----------



## Jakke

Just thinking about how this guy who basically ate a kg of cocaine for breakfast also inspired Marilyn Manson:


----------



## Konfyouzd

I just found out the phrase "niggly foibles" actually makes sense and that's funny to me... I didn't know either was a valid word...


----------



## caskettheclown

^Using that phrase from now on!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

First jam session with the doom/sludge band I'm potentially joining is tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ralyks

Passed my Notary Public exam


----------



## Konfyouzd

I got a date... I got a date... I got a date... Hey hey hey hey!


----------



## piggins411

EDIT: Never mind


----------



## musicaldeath

Only 7 more days (5 more working ones) until I can walk out of my current job. Maybe less if I can start sooner at the next place.


----------



## naw38

New Sword Day! It's beautiful.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

First jam with the potential band actually happened tonight.

I do believe I'm the new bassist for a local sludge/desert rock band.


----------



## Necris

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...tweet-yolo-dies-car-crash-dui-_n_1880348.html


----------



## Konfyouzd

Grand Moff Tim said:


> First jam with the potential band actually happened tonight.
> 
> I do believe I'm the new bassist for a local sludge/desert rock band.



hell yea!


----------



## Whammy

I don't normally post this kind of stuff but I thought I would balance out the one post I made in the "Why are you _mad_ right now?"

I made a post last year about our baby that we lost through what we believe was medical negligence/malpractice.

That still is fresh in our minds and will be for quite some time, but today we gave birth to his younger brother.
The whole pregnancy has been a massive weight on our shoulders.
We felt today would never come but today we finally have our baby boy in our arms.

I'm normally not for sentimental crap.
But today I feel happy which I haven't in a long time.
Tired but happy.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That's AWESOME!

New bass AND sax day... I got some babies too but mine aren't alive...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

New NGD tomorrow


----------



## AxeHappy

Congratulations Whammy! 


I got paid today (first real paycheque since before Christmas..........) and went out to get a new back pack and slippers and sunglasses and shit for work.

And then I found ....ing Warheads. I haven't had those since ....ing elementary school. I bought the .... out of them. 

I have trouble explaining how happy this makes me.


----------



## MFB

Re-unwrapped my scene for my Materials class, so now I can bring it in to Photoshop and texture it and hopefully get it finished quickly since I just tanked my mid-term since I ....ed it up before


----------



## Murmel

Beat Finland in the hockey semi-final. In a few hours we'll see who we will face in the sunday finale.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I called up my local music store looking for a case for an acoustic bass for tonight (friend's bday party = epic jam time) and the cute chick I was worried might be in highschool picked up the phone... 

If she's working right now chances are she's NOT in highschool like I suspected she might have been... I feel slightly better about myself...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My first Les Paul came today, now I'm going to mod the fvck out of it.


----------



## Murmel

Jebus, the US really had some sloppy pass game against Canada.

Oh well, the Sweden - Canada showdown on sunday is gonna be so awesome.


----------



## AxeHappy

Murmel said:


> Beat Finland in the hockey semi-final. In a few hours we'll see who we will face in the sunday finale.



Canada, you poor bastards. 

Which is odd, as I thought Team USA was the best team heading into the tournament. Then Russia, Canada. and Sweden. And now we're playing for Gold! haha.


----------



## Murmel

I'm not really expecting a win, but it's gonna be a fun game. I was major impressed by the Canadian offensive defense.
On the other hand, one of our defense is one of the top scoring players in the tournament, shooting bombs from blue line.

The Canadian goalie was also really solid, didn't seem to let many pucks go. We've got Lundquist, who is also really good.

Again, gonna be a fun game.


----------



## AxeHappy

Sweden tends to have this nasty habit of beating Canada. haha.

It is going to be a hell of a game for sure.


----------



## kung_fu

Canada's olympic success + Raptors won as well


----------



## Faine

Quit my job yesterday!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I got "promoted" to being a Guard's Jäger today.


----------



## Jakke

AxeHappy said:


> Sweden tends to have this nasty habit of beating Canada. haha.
> 
> It is going to be a hell of a game for sure.



You're my friend, but we will destroy you...


*EDIT* 
You are now dead to me


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm INCREDIBLY happy as of this moment, as I just pulled the trigger on this very guitar, and it's looking like it will be here Friday...pic-filled NGD thread to come!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Bittersweet, I scored a 95% on my first exam in grad school (in a class where 86% is the minimum for an A) because I switched the formulas for min and max of a random sample from a random variable.


----------



## Don Vito

CJLsky said:


> I'm INCREDIBLY happy as of this moment, as I just pulled the trigger on this very guitar, and it's looking like it will be here Friday...pic-filled NGD thread to come!


I was looking at this same guitar on the same website yesterday. 

Very clean looking.

I'm happy because I made a decent score on my ACT.


----------



## Svava

I got my associates degree today!

WOOHOOO!


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Well, for starters it's my birthday. 

Also, the interview I had this morning for a new and undoubtedly better job went pretty well.

Also also, I get to drive a nooooooooooice 2014 Chrysler 200 for about a week, thanks to the moron who backed into and smashed the driver's side door of my parked POS 1998 Corolla about a week and half ago, whose insurance is covering repairs and 100% rental costs of said nooooooooooice 2014 Chrysler 200.

And I'm drinking Paulaner.

Life's pretty nice for the moment.


----------



## warpedsoul

I did my first neck adjustment on my Schecter C-7. I have been buying tools to prepare to to do my own setups. I was playing the C-7 today and just wasn't happy with it. I eyed the neck and looked like it had a bow in it. Got out my straight edge, and sure enough the middle of the neck was bowed down. It had too much relief, and by a good bit. I have always been scared of neck adjustments, but I took my time. By the time I was done, it seemed really straight, and played a ton better. Not only do I like my guitar more now, but I built self-confidence in myself to do setups.


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I finally finished my headpiece.


----------



## caskettheclown

Might actually get my sleep pattern back to where it needs to be tonight after work.
Super happy bout that, i've been sleeping 3-5 hours and then needing a nap later in the day.

Rebuilt my RSST and without and hot spots. (Vape stuff, not that you people care).


Finally got a smaller fish tank, seriously I have three fish that where in a tank WAYYYY to big for them. Plus it fits better on my nightstand .


----------



## Fiction

Had a most excellent night, besides my housemate being a huge dick. Woke up in the morning with a hangover before work, as I wander down stairs to make my ritual coffee and protein shake I find my previously mentioned housemate on the lounge, in all his clothes, shoes still on laying in a pile of his vomit. So I don't really feel bad at all


----------



## Murmel

warpedsoul said:


> I did my first neck adjustment on my Schecter C-7. I have been buying tools to prepare to to do my own setups. I was playing the C-7 today and just wasn't happy with it. I eyed the neck and looked like it had a bow in it. Got out my straight edge, and sure enough the middle of the neck was bowed down. It had too much relief, and by a good bit. I have always been scared of neck adjustments, but I took my time. By the time I was done, it seemed really straight, and played a ton better. Not only do I like my guitar more now, but I built self-confidence in myself to do setups.



It's pretty much a myth that turning the truss rod too much at once is going to break the neck, as long as you don't relieve/tighten it when it needs the opposite.
Don't be scared, it's very difficult to mess up a guitar just like that. Though, I must admit I was afraid of adjusting the truss rod at first too.

If you're like me and forget which direction to turn; Lefty loosey, right tighty


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I've had Death's "Symbolic" for like 3 years now and I only just listened to "Perennial Quest" for the first time today. It felt good to finally close it up, and with an awesome song, too.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Extended weekend off, sauna, beer, new phone (finally upgraded to smartphones), going to see best friend first time in 3 months tomorrow.. Life is pretty good at this very moment.


----------



## Don Vito

cuz fat elf is online again


----------



## TVasquez96

I didn't have to do shit during half of first period and all of second period because of yearbook photos for my school's music program. I also have no homework. Nap time bitches


----------



## Matx

I finally found a buyer for my 6505+ 112 combo on craigslist, but he stood me up, and I got to leave a heated voicemail for him. It felt better than anything I've done in a while.


----------



## tscoolberth

Matx said:


> I finally found a buyer for my 6505+ 112 combo on craigslist, but he stood me up, and I got to leave a heated voicemail for him. It felt better than anything I've done in a while.



I suppose this is better than someone from Craigslist coming over and murdering you.


----------



## Mexi

got accepted into grad school and moving to Hamilton in the fall


----------



## Fat-Elf

Posting with a phone.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Posting with a phone.


Me 2 #painintheass #morningroutine


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Me 2 #painintheass #morningroutine



Now I can't figure how to add phone contacts. Tried calling my dad and couldn't hear anything. 

#bestphone4ever #technology #nokia3310


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> #technology


----------



## Jarmake

I bought my first telecaster today. It's from the 80's. Ibanez neck (I believe... And the seller said so too.), some random body, metal pickguard, 1 hum 1 vol config. It still has at least 20 years old strings on it. The owner made it from parts and has played it about once per 5 years.

The best part is, that it fawking rocks. Really resonant and loud. I'll just have to clean it up, it's totally grimy. You can't really see the rosewood under the shit and those strings.. They're just something else. Rusty.


----------



## SeanSan

Went out with girl who thanked me for existing.

Lot's of hugs and kisses were had today.


----------



## Mexi

Upgraded my old videocard from a GTX 260 to a 750 Ti and games are looking gooooooood


----------



## ScottyB724

Never been more uncertain about my future until I got a phone call yesterday from my good friend finally offering me a real job with him and his dad. No more $9/hr job bullshit!


----------



## Alex6534

Because it's band practise day!!!!!


----------



## Murmel

Streaming Pharrell Williams new album. Damn, som real slick RnB.


----------



## Cabinet

I'm writing a research paper on the state of the American public education system and one of my headers is "Autonomy Lost" which is focusing on the lack of control teachers are given to teach students in a manner they see fit and is often most effective.
Lol I crack myself up


----------



## MemphisHawk

Just had a 6.6 earthquake in the water and no Tsunami Warning. It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## Svava

> UTD Alert: The University will be closed tomorrow, 3/3 due to inclement weather. See utdallas.edu for additional info. GM 3-2-2014 @8:38pm


----------



## Mexi

still super happy about my videocard upgrade now that I've tested it out with BF4, Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinite. it's like I was playing games through a dirty windshield for years. For a so-called "budget" card, this thing has exceeded all my expectations.

Also, grad school is giving me an extra $6,500 scholarship just cause I'm baller like that


----------



## BlackMastodon

Went up to London on Saturday to see Between the Buried and Me, Intronaut, The Kindred, and Deafheaven. All bands kicked ass (though, honestly I don't enjoy Deafheaven). Had 5 Guys Burgers and Fries before the show; also kicked ass. Then drove up to Toronto afterwards, didn't die from the snowy roads, and had some good Toronto adventures with my buddies yesterday. Also played an LTD 7 (don't remember the model) at Steve's Music up there and reaaaaally liked it, glad I had enough self-control to not buy it, though.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just bought a Way Huge Green Rhino, a shortboard for my Pod Pro, and a USB cable to finally get said Pod to work. I've got a mile wide grin right now


----------



## ghostred7

Much to be happy about today. I survived to my 40th bday. Finally got a good cabinet for my head. My other half gave me these just after midnight (been after them a WHILE). I present to you: Godzilla slippers \m/


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

New Batman Game!


----------



## Murmel

Because I had an argument on the internet and won.


----------



## flint757

Gothic Headhunter said:


> New Batman Game!



That will actually be made by Rocksteady!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy because I've had my Nuno 7 for a couple of days now, and it's really proving to be the ultimate guitar for me, the way it looks, the way it plays and sounds, I wouldn't change a thing about this guitar. It's like if I got my own signature model, only without my signature on it! I took a pretty good "band pic"-styled pic with it today, as the weather was nice and I was bored:


----------



## sniperfreak223

Just ordered my Jr. V 8-string, and put a deposit on a preorder for a 5-srting Mockingbird bass.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got a day-off for passing a shooting test.


----------



## Murmel

So I've been drawing for like 2 days. This is the first time I've done anything but crappy doodles and stickmen.
Looked up some tutorials on youtube and followed them.

...I think I might have some secret drawing talent..


----------



## asher

Murmel said:


> So I've been drawing for like 2 days. This is the first time I've done anything but crappy doodles and stickmen.
> Looked up some tutorials on youtube and followed them.
> 
> ...I think I might have some secret drawing talent..



Keep up a doodle thread!


----------



## Murmel

Never dude. You know how something you're REALLY proud of looks/sounds awesome to you, then you upload it on the internet for everyone to see and it suddenly turns to shit?

Yeah, too afraid of that happening


----------



## asher

Murmel said:


> Never dude. You know how something you're REALLY proud of looks/sounds awesome to you, then you upload it on the internet for everyone to see and it suddenly turns to shit?
> 
> Yeah, too afraid of that happening



Oh, I get that totally 

It just might be some nice self-motivation, and I'm pretty sure we have some skilled dudes on here who might be able to give you some pointers if you popped a thread in Art, was my thinking.


----------



## Murmel

I can definitely see the point in it. But right now, having only done it for 2 days I have a lot to learn on my own.

I do date the drawings though, for future reference.


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's been a good ass day besides the fact that I haven't found my damn keys yet... They've been missing for a week and a half... :-/

Other than that... Phenomenal day...


----------



## Don Vito

double post


----------



## Don Vito

Bilbone Shaggins will save the forum.


----------



## Fiction

Just saw Qotsa and Nine inch nails, incredible show. Also been scouted out by one of the best restaurants in town and starting to make my name as a chef, despite only being in the industry for a short amount of time.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Bilbone Shaggins will save the forum.



I was wondering who the f*u*ck is he and then I saw the thread and I'm just as happy.


----------



## asher

Weekend!


----------



## AxeHappy

1. Got 3 of my supervisors' permission to use as references for applying to a course in the fall that has the poential ability to change my life dramatically.

2. a lynx led me into the dropoff stalls at and then followed my bus for a bit. A big kitty with a beard. Clearly nature's greatest achievement.

3. Conquering Dystopia. So. ....ing. Good.


----------



## ghostred7

Happy b/c my 40th bday party went off w/out a hitch and was really fun. That & this bday cake the wife got for me:


----------



## Chiba666

2 tickets to Tuska ordered today, Fri and Sun only. Nice hotel and flights


----------



## Jakke

Devin Townsend in Stockholm tonight, very excite.

*EDIT*





Also shook the man's hand, *insert cliché about never washing it again*


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I FINALLY got a USB that works, I can FINALLY use my Pod now.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hmm... Let's see...

My Ibanez G208CWC ships Thursday according to my Sweetwater rep...

Agile Pendulum en route...

Douglas WOB 826 fretless en route...

I got new shoes today...

I wrote a buncha code last week and today that fixed a ton of annoying ass problems we've been having at work...

If all goes well I get to pick up my custom soprano sax mouthpiece that I've been waiting FOREVER for and should have had last week had I not lost my mailbox key...

I met this fine chick at CVS that actually seems interested in my weird ass... 

It's almost quittin' time at work...


----------



## asher

Lundgren M7 set arrived today for my 1527MZ!


----------



## Ralyks

Looks like I'm reuniting with the vocalist and guitarist from a Metalcore band I played in back in '09. We have two prospective drummers and a bassist line up.


----------



## Murmel

Konfyouzd said:


> I met this fine chick at CVS that actually seems interested in my weird ass...



What's different about it?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Jakke said:


> *Devin Townsend* in Stockholm tonight, very excite.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also shook the man's hand, *insert cliché about never washing it again*



Who's she?


----------



## Jakke

She's the Prima Donna of the Wiener Staatsoper. Her rendering of Carmen's death aria brought genuine tears to my eyes.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Jakke said:


> She's the Prima Donna of the Wiener Staatsoper. Her rendering of Carmen's death aria brought genuine tears to my eyes.



TheSixthWheel is going to love my above post


----------



## TheSixthWheel

CrushingAnvil said:


> TheSixthWheel is going to love my above post



....offidiot  

Oh, _YOU_


----------



## Church2224

I just played a slew of USA Select, Signature and Custom Shop Jacksons, A PRS Private stock, PRS Artist Package and Production models, an Ibanez J Custom, a couple ESP Custom Shops and a Schecter SLS Blackjack, and they all were AWESOME!

Test drove some awesome mowers for work. Also got free apparel from product reps. 

And I got to play with an FN SCAR 17s, IWI Tavor, Benelli M2, M3 and M4 Shotguns, and Springfield M1A rifles today, and they were pretty damn awesome.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

Church2224 said:


> I just played a slew of USA Select, Signature and Custom Shop Jacksons, A PRS Private stock, PRS Artist Package and Production models, an Ibanez J Custom, a couple ESP Custom Shops and a Schecter SLS Blackjack, and they all were AWESOME!
> 
> Test drove some awesome mowers for work. Also got free apparel from product reps.
> 
> And I got to play with an FN SCAR 17s, IWI Tavor, Benelli M2, M3 and M4 Shotguns, and Springfield M1A rifles today, and they were pretty damn awesome.



damn dude just playing 1 custom jackson would of made me happy. i know dumping my semi auto benelli at some skeet shooting always leaves me satisfied.


----------



## asher

Church2224 said:


> I just played a slew of USA Select, Signature and Custom Shop Jacksons, A PRS Private stock, PRS Artist Package and Production models, an Ibanez J Custom, a couple ESP Custom Shops and a Schecter SLS Blackjack, and they all were AWESOME!
> 
> Test drove some awesome mowers for work. Also got free apparel from product reps.
> 
> And I got to play with an FN SCAR 17s, IWI Tavor, Benelli M2, M3 and M4 Shotguns, and Springfield M1A rifles today, and they were pretty damn awesome.


 
Where the hell were you today and how do I get there 

OT: _300: Rise of an Empire_


----------



## Steinmetzify

Man you guys, check this out. 

Had a bro that was broke, and a member of a guitar group I run on FB. Super nice guy, so I organized a fundraiser for him and everybody chipped in and got him an iPad and an Apogee Jam, with JamUp and BIAS. He sent me his first test track tonight using the new stuff, and dude is seriously an AMAZING guitarist. I'd never heard him play before, and he just KILLED it. 

Couldn't think of someone that could get more use out of this than him. Just felt great to do that. SO stoked.


----------



## flint757

asher said:


> OT: _300: Rise of an Empire_



That turned into an awesome movie! Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## asher

Yeah, was a total treat. Loads better than 300 - maybe just because we're already familiar with their setting, but it seems to have a much more solid idea of what it is and it runs with it. Really well shot, too.


----------



## Pav

My custom shop Jackson....is done.


----------



## MFB

Pav said:


> My custom shop Jackson....is done.



How pumped are you for 23 frets?


----------



## Pav

MFB said:


> How pumped are you for 23 frets?



I'm a pretty patient guy, I think if that were to happen I would just laugh it off as I waited years for a rebuild.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just solved a Win 8 issue that's been plaguing me all week.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Date w a cutie tomorrow... 

New guitars... It's just a good day all around...


----------



## MFB

Third. light. green. bar.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MFB said:


> Third. light. green. bar.


Your welcome.


----------



## MFB

Before that I was literally sitting at 5,999 and it was maddening


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MFB said:


> Before that I was literally sitting at 5,999 and it was maddening


I'm starting to question your motives for making that thread.  

Genuine passion for making 3-D environments or was it all for the third green bar!? You decide.


----------



## Lennytron

After losing my Father and my job at the end of last year and my band splitting up I was about to fall into bankruptcy...

... thought to myself, wtf am i doing. 

Got a new job in a higher position that i was in before, received some money (as you do in these situations) so got the creditors off my back and got a new guitar. 

Now I have a sense of inner peace as experiencing this has made me realise the mortality and the fragility of life and driven me to get what I want in life. 

You only get one, don't waste it.


----------



## DeKay

So I turned 21 today  I forgot to make myself a present like I do every year tho... Maybe I get a present or two this year but I wouldn't be mad if not.


----------



## Konfyouzd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G1uEPtumI0


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My Green Rhino just came in the mail.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just bought these for my LP.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPERZEL-aut...366?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item3a89a31476


----------



## Fat-Elf

Weekend.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Spent an hour working on the intro to "The Trees" by Rush, now I'm having an Archer marathon. Totally happy right now.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Spent an hour working on the intro to "The Trees" by Rush, now I'm having an Archer marathon. Totally happy right now.


I'm having an Arrow marathon right now.


----------



## asher

STICK OF TRUUUUUUUUTH


----------



## dedsouth333

asher said:


> STICK OF TRUUUUUUUUTH



Dude that game is so ....ing hilarious!! I don't have a way to play it, but I've been watching it on YT. My sides are constantly hurting when I watch people play it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

got the stitches out of my fingers this morning, so I'll be able to actually play again soon!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because I just created easily the best mix I've done so far. 

https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/new-mix-song


----------



## asher

UNO chipped my FCB1010.


----------



## Mprinsje

Girlfriend gave me the best socks ever. they're orange and have pizza's on them. She also gave me some with hotdogs, hamburgers, fries and milkshakes.

I'm all pumped up. Happy socks=happy life.


----------



## blaaargh

Just got back from a two-day stint of jamming out new material I've been writing with a full band. I sent some midis to the drummer from my old band a couple weeks ago and he was super stoked on it, and he gathered up some dudes we knew in the local scene to work on it while I was in town for spring break. I was blown away by how quickly everyone was picking up on it - we learned roughly 20 minutes of music in just two rehearsals, and by the end of the second night everything was gelling pretty much perfectly. Right now the plan is to jam as often as we can during school and then work on it intensively over summer, with the end goal of having a finished recording at the end of the summer. I could not be more happy with the way things went, and this spring break has been by far the best one I've experienced.


----------



## tacotiklah

After like 6-7 months of it not working, I have my laptop up and running. So stoked!


----------



## asher

Cookout milkshake and band practice didn't suck.

Actually was maybe pretty good even.


----------



## caskettheclown

Finally got a new starter for my car. SO its drivable now but I have to press the gas pedal while cranking it to start so i'll try and figure out what that is. Least I can drive now!


I slept way way way to late so i'll end up getting an hour or two of sleep before work and thats it.

I'm waiting on some games to update so I can play with friends while I vape a good pizza flavor.


----------



## Konfyouzd

This is bad but... She's not pregnant...


----------



## Church2224

I just discovered a Suhr dealer in my city!

Also my Marketing professor thought I was in my late 20s, I will take it as a complement.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I checked out Positive Grid's site today and noticed I'm featured in some new pics, really made me smile.

Positive Grid


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I've been happy pretty much ever since last weekend, our singer took me to the gym in Lewiston with him, and they had a scale there...I hadn't been on one since I quit drinking in January of last year, and when I got on the scale at the gym, I discovered that since that time, between the lack of alcohol and living/eating better, I've lost 40 pounds. I've since gotten a membership at the local gym here, and am gonna see just how far I can take this, and how much healthier I can live. Included below are a couple of pics, the first from about December 2012, and the second from last weekend.


----------



## Svava

I got engaged.

And realized that music is something I need to do as a career.

I think I'm finally headed in the right direction.


----------



## Genome

My band is through to the final of Bloodstock Metal to the Masses competition \m/


----------



## Mprinsje

Political party of the country's biggest racist is falling slowly apart.

It's so gratifying to see.


----------



## asher

I FINALLY GOT MY UNO FCB1010 TO HANDLE AXE LOOPING PROPERLY!

turns out I actually had my Axe set wrong and needed the values to be for Looper2 since most patches already have a delay. Whoops.

AAL's David is so much more fun to play now!


----------



## blaaargh

Had a show at my band's practice space last night. It was a very strange lineup to say the least... the first band was like an indie rock band, and they brought a bunch of people who were all grooving and having a great time. The next act was an acoustic gypsy jazz duo who got added maybe the day before, and they were excellent but it seemed people started to lose attention. Finally we went on around midnight, and after our first song there were maybe 5-10 people still inside. Some bish came up and said something like "u knoe it's reeeeeeallly loud rite????" ... bishes. So of course after that we played our fastest, loudest song of the set and the 5 people that could withstand the force ....ing loved it. Mission accomplished.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Being able to play comfortably without tuning down a step again, and just started the audition/recruitment process to get the band up and running again.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Fixed one of my broken cables, and now it works good as new. 

Soldering is fun.


----------



## asher

Mmmm solder fumes...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Got a text from my best friend, who I haven't seen in 5 years.


----------



## asher

New tournament sabre! No more squished pancake bellguard.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MFB

Aw man, I haven't seen Splinter Cell theater in YEARS


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ X-Play, I remember being really young watching that show, sad it's gone.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

MFB said:


> Aw man, I haven't seen Splinter Cell theater in YEARS



Still hilarious, though. 
"I got him, sir. You won't be telling any more secrets now, you son of a bitch."


----------



## TVasquez96

Found all the mega stones in Pokemon Y within an hour


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got my iron ring yesterday. 
Now it really feels like I finished my engineering degree. Probably the proudest moment of my life so far.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

One month from today, I'll be getting on a plane to Paris to go and see the only girl that I really care about for the first time since New Years. It feels like it's been way longer.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Got a girl to laugh by listening to Dream Theater today


----------



## ghostred7

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Got a girl to laugh by listening to Dream Theater today


Hopefully it was a positive laugh 

My current lady of 10yrs and I started out over Change of Seasons 

On-topic: Band has 1st gig and we're co-opening for Anvil \m/


----------



## DredFul

Got new band shirts and the new Behemoth cd. After all the djent I've been listening to this is super refreshing.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

ghostred7 said:


> Hopefully it was a positive laugh



It was. I showed her that old black-and-white cartoon-y sounding keyboard part in "The Dance of Eternity"


----------



## asher

Another good candidate: the ....ing like bossa nova groove breakdown in the middle of In The Name of God. I love it, it's so groovy, but it's out of nowhere 

I'm getting my looper tapdancing and playing down a bit better for playing this. Though I need it for Saturday, lol... fingers are most of the way there, but having to think about making sure my feet were properly setting/clearing the loop also threw me:


----------



## Jake

As of right now I'm 15 credits away from my degree. One more year. One more


----------



## Konfyouzd

Not happy per se, but amused...

Coworker wrote the following loop:

while(true){
//some logic
}

and wants to know why his return statement is unreachable...

"That's what it said to do in the tutorial..."

I can't help but think that the tutorial was in pseudocode or something... That loop can't converge if it's only checking against "true" every time... 

EDIT: He fixed it by adding an if/else in the loop with a conditional break... Couldn't that have been accomplished with a valid base case?


----------



## Fat-Elf

The public ban list made a comeback. Also, at home for the first time in two weeks.


----------



## Chuck

Looks like all my computer needed to start behaving again was to uninstall a few programs


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Chuck said:


> Looks like all my computer needed to start behaving again was to uninstall a few programs


 
Same boat here somewhat.
My laptop's systems seem to not mix with the new adobe flashplayer updates. It's a windows7. I know almost nothing about computer systems, only got connected about a month before my 7string join date.

Anyways my system was totally wigging out until I uninstalled the newest adobe, and now it's all high-speed and all EXCEPT that many videos won't play on it now .

Fortunately I have a computer expert buddy who makes it this way a couple times a year, so hopefully next time he visits he'll get me setup for it.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Started my part time job again so I'm finally earning some money for uni/guitars. 

Also I got an offer from Manchester Uni (AAB for geology) so I'm pretty stoked with that. Might take a gap year (gap yah) but still stoked out of my tits to get the offer to be honest. 

Also the joy of motion has been on repeat since I got it, and it's the coolest, happiest album ever.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Pretty warm day, warm enough to open the window and let the fresh spring air flow in.


----------



## asher

Qualified for Div2 summer champs. Also won the qualifier event 

House show tonight too. We'll stick this here for the sake of positivity.


----------



## Mprinsje

played a gig yesterday, crowd was good, good reactions!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I was feeling kinda down today, thinking about women and sex and stuff like that, but I've been listening to Frank Zappa for the last 15 minutes or so and I feel so much better. Laughter makes everything easier


----------



## Ralyks

The past month has been getting my notary license, finally getting a full time position with my company, began dating an awesome woman, hopefully getting my old metalcore band back together, and I just filled out an application for an apartment. Best. March. Ever.


----------



## asher

So partway through the setlist I ended up shirtless and out in the dancing crowd. I call that a win as-is (plus we did much better with our sound this time).

Plus the party was a total rager (until drama explosions around 2 that resulted in, among other things, me spiking my phone into a wall in rage...) but let's not talk about that.


----------



## AxeHappy

I go off shift for a week tomorrow. Thank. .....


----------



## Murmel

I had a religious experience listening to Coldplay. Never realised how genius they are after only hearing Viva La Vida on the radio.


----------



## Bekanor

I woke up to an email from Jeff Loomis this morning.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

My neck is finally feeling better after having terrible whiplash a week ago, and I can finally play standing up again. Be careful headbanging with heavy guitars guys.


----------



## Fiction

Bekanor said:


> I woke up to an email from Jeff Loomis this morning.



"Please stop emailing me, and for the last time, I will not join your marching band.

-Jeff"


----------



## Bekanor

Fiction said:


> "Please stop emailing me, and for the last time, I will not join your marching band.
> 
> -Jeff"



He just doesn't understand how good it would be for him, I'll get him to come around. 

For now though I have the day off on Thursday for my lesson with him.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just discovered Rick and Morty and have spent the last 3 or so hours catching up and laughing my ass off. Great show, highly recommended.

Also, going to see The Atlas Moth and The Ocean in Toronto on Wednesday.


----------



## Ralyks

Going on my previous post, I am about to go get the keys to my new apartment.


----------



## asher

Goldfish in DC tonight with a bunch of friends!


----------



## Konfyouzd

axxessdenied hooked me up with some sweet workout tips...


----------



## Don Vito

finally


----------



## Fiction

I've been asked host the dessert course as part of a 6 course fundraiser for diabetes with some other high profile chefs in Newcastle, we're expecting to raise around $125,000, so in pretty stoked to get this opportunity.


----------



## Bekanor

About 4 hours ago, Jeff Loomis said to me "your playing is awesome", and then we traded licks. 

Endorphins are eating my brain.


----------



## asher

Bekanor said:


> traded licks


----------



## BlackMastodon

The Ocean kicked indiscriminate amounts of ass. And I got to do a bit of vocalizing for The Origin of God which they played for one of their encores (I probably butchered it but f**k it, made me week ).

Also, the Canadian Amazon site finally has a music store. Now I can order ERG strings and stuff and not pay out the ass for shipping.


----------



## Bekanor

asher said:


>



Would.


Also happy today because I just put a deposit on the following and am going to pick it up on Sunday.


----------



## wannabguitarist

^bad-fucking-ass

Finally got my Jackson CS-7 back from my tech. It slays


----------



## tm20

happy cos i'm watching this


----------



## Mprinsje

I finally spend 5 minutes of my time to learn that middle section of metallica's Battery. Dunno why i waited 10 years to do that.


----------



## Necris

Laid down vocals for two tracks, 2 left to go. One I still need to write lyrics for though.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hmm... It's Friday... I recorded a new track today using a tuning I randomly pulled out of my ass. This tuning will be part of my musical voice from this point forward.

Ibanez S8 with normal sized routes and 24 frets is in my possession... I've only wanted this to happen since I started playing 8 strings and it actually only took like 2 or 3 short years.

I learned how to holoflash things properly this week and now I kinda wanna do it again.

Things at home seem to be calming down a bit and I have more time to myself these days. It's peaceful.

I might actually get to see my band this weekend... I love those guys...


----------



## Nats

It's Friday, the Dillinger Escape Plan show last night was super awesome, and the pizza place I go to has great happy hour food and drink specials that I am going to take full advantage of after I get out of work.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jelly... You got to see Dillinger yesterday? I went to see a predictable ass movie yesterday... Tradesies?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Horrible 3 day camp behind and on my way to the downtown to have nice meal at a fancy restaurant to celebrate my dad's retirement. It has even snowed this week but now there's a sunshine.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

New Mastodon album on the way!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I just finished my first complete tab of a non- self written song from scratch.


----------



## Jake

Have budgeted myself for my new esp eclipse II purchase. It's gonna be my birthday present to myself.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## Jake

717ctsjz said:


> Have budgeted myself for my new esp eclipse II purchase. It's gonna be my birthday present to myself.


UPDATE 





tax return just showed up!
pulling the trigger tomorrow once bank account is suplemented


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

DEVILS WON! CORY! CORY! CORY!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got me a job working at Chrysler in the states. ~Hour commute back and forth over the border is gonna suck a bit but I'll bite the bullet for a year or 2 for this contract, especially since the pay is reaaaaaal nais.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Got an interview for a recording engineer apprenticeship


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Got a breakfast date Monday morning. Cute girl that actually seems interested in knowing me. This is a change.


----------



## HoneyNut

I just registered on Sevenstring.org after knowing this site since 2003 or 04 something. Lots of like-minded people here! Awesome community. 

You guys are the best!


----------



## Fiction

Just paid my final balance on the OAF OXC Run, Headless 7 string on its way


----------



## Mischief

I just got some progress on a new track, which getting quite close to finishing my album. GAH!!!! So excited. I just want to finish this, though I do enjoy composing quite a bit. 
Still, how amazing would it be to say that at 20, I've composed and released an entire full length album.


----------



## ghostred7

While we didn't get to open b/c our drummer went mental...we still got to meet the guys. So make your Thumb Hang for some Metal on Metal!!!






haha....at Rob's smirk.


----------



## AxeHappy

I got in the Ormsby SX run! So excited!


----------



## Don Vito

im on some pretty bomb ass pills


----------



## Konfyouzd

despite my legs being sore as hell i just woke up in a good mood...


----------



## guitarfreak1387

work was a nightmare kinda, but my date this morning went great and she wants to hang out again soon. things are looking up.


----------



## Genome

My Zilla cab is just a few days away!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Still making straight As in grad school.


----------



## Mprinsje

Girlfriend is asleep next to me, tomorrow we're gonna go to a museum where they've got all kinds of WW2 vehicles, which is pretty cool since we both study history.


----------



## caskettheclown

Jeesan said:


> I just registered on Sevenstring.org after knowing this site since 2003 or 04 something. Lots of like-minded people here! Awesome community.
> 
> You guys are the best!




Now that you have registered, you can never leave this place.




Come play with us....


----------



## Genome

Got my Sunday ticket for Sonisphere.

Metallica, Dream Theater, Alice in Chains, Mastodon, Devin Townsend, Gojira, Karnivool, Protest the Hero (...and Babymetal) all on the same day with no clashes.

*faints*


----------



## Necris

The "stamp collector" mentality that Metal fans tend to have is extremely amusing.

Really, you're going to pay $600 for that Vinyl from a German band that no-one who isn't a fan of their subgenre genre has ever heard of? Oh, you see it as an investment? Ok.


----------



## AxeHappy

I collect vinyls from bands I like, but have no intentions of selling them or making a profit on them?


Just ordered The Offspring's 20th anniversary CD/LP of Smash.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Necris said:


> The "stamp collector" mentality that Metal fans tend to have is extremely amusing.
> 
> Really, you're going to pay $600 for that Vinyl from a German band that no-one who isn't a fan of their subgenre genre has ever heard of? Oh, you see it as an investment? Ok.


The price of some vinyls or even albums by obscure bands is ridiculous almost all of the time. 
Though I do understand the desire to collect them.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Got a callback for an interview this morning after submitting my resume last night, they even asked if I could come in today. Good ego boost.


----------



## DredFul

My bloody hipshot is finally here. Although it sucks that I paid almost double price in dollars. Well, I'm not mad because my build will finally continue


----------



## XEN

I met someone. She understands me and I understand her.


----------



## Konfyouzd

This tension in my thighs is starting to ease up and I can walk a little bit...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Finally sold the Pod and bought a new guitar with the money NGD coming soon!


----------



## Jake

NGD today once I get out of these damn classes that last all day


----------



## sniperfreak223

Finally figured out those damn 3rd fret natural harmonics.

and my 8-string Warlock just shipped!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started a notebook of guitar design ideas about a week ago. Have 4 designs and will start prototypes soon. Turning my Home Depot Contest guitar into a headless prototype for one of the designs and my Washburn WG587 Overhaul will serves as a prototype for another one. Like hell am I gonna start taking orders anytime soon (can't justify taking people's money when I'm still so inexperienced), but I'm really happy that I'm starting to get into this more and I might do a build or two for friends at cost of materials. Just need a couple more tools to make my life easier and I need to learn some patience when it comes to fretting but otherwise I'm really excited with how this is moving along.


----------



## Church2224

My landscape company just got its first business contract with a business, so now I am moving from working with homeowners to including actual companies for property work.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Officially given the green light for a 3way--unprompted...


----------



## Church2224

Konfyouzd said:


> Officially given the green light for a 3way--unprompted...


TEACH ME YOUR WAYS!


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> Officially given the green light for a 3way--unprompted...



I was ....ing close this summer to MFF.

Goddamn drunk drama.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Got a new guitar today! NGD will probably be tomorrow


----------



## zakattak192

Talking to my friend Sebastian from Noisem (who are opening for Carcass on the Decibel Magazine tour), when suddenly...







I'm gonna poop my pants.


----------



## Church2224

I talked to a REALLY, I mean REALLY hot girl today for only five minutes, asked her out, and now have a date with her this week.

Me so excited!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

realized out of all the other people i work with excluding manager/assistant managers, i have the most seniority. Today i got asked to start being the person to start clearing out our underground fuel tanks. I feel like I'm finally in a place where i can move up the ladder in a company. I like the old idea of starting from the bottom and working your way up, not just going around from job to job.


----------



## TVasquez96

It's Friday. Last day before vacation. Watching Edward Scissorhands during 1st period. Study hall 2nd period. Super smash bros tournament and pizza during my precalculus class last period. Today is a f_u_cking wonderful day.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Church2224 said:


> TEACH ME YOUR WAYS!



I have absolutely no clue how this happened... She started takling about how she's really into chicks and I just kept my mouth shut... Then she said something to the effect off... "If you met another chick and I thought she was cute I'd be down for a 3 way..." 

And I said "Okay."


----------



## Konfyouzd

asher said:


> I was ....ing close this summer to MFF.
> 
> Goddamn drunk drama.



Yea I've been asked to do one of ther other ones before (MMF)... And that doesn't sound nearly as fun... Particularly considering who proposed the idea...


----------



## Spectre 1

My wife says I can get a new Original Series Horizon this year. Also drinking whiskey and listening to Baby Metal.


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea I've been asked to do one of ther other ones before (MMF)... And that doesn't sound nearly as fun... Particularly considering who proposed the idea...



I actually declined one of those in the fall.. was hanging out with ladyfriend and one of her formers who's still a really good friend. We were drinking and playing Civ V and it was brought up.

But aside from my reservations about that for a number of reasons anyhow, it was a Wednesday and I had work so there was no way I was gonna get drunk enough not to care that night


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

asher said:


> I actually declined one of those in the fall.. was hanging out with ladyfriend and one of her formers who's still a really good friend. We were drinking and playing Civ V and it was brought up.


How did that come up while playing Civ?


----------



## asher

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> How did that come up while playing Civ?



He was drunk and I guess horny


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

It's my friend's 18th this monday, he's rented out a big ol' pavilion building with a bar etc. and someone's bringing a Twister mat for what I assume must be strip twister  The brilliant news is that I have pretty much confirmed some super horny action with a girl in the year below, so hopefully this won't turn into another failure of a relationship  

And congrats on the 3some Konfyouzd&#8230; You give us something towards which we can all aspire


----------



## Mischief

So, I'm an atheist, my family is made up of Messianic Jews and Non-denomination Christians. Well, my parents being the Messianic Jews, force everyone who still lives with them, to participate in "Shabbat" every week. My parents, however, had to leave for work, sooo they called and asked me to fulfill the "man of the house" role for them. Along with this, apparently I had to "Usher in the Sabbath" with the opening prayer.
My prayer went something like this: "Oh father, we are gathered here in the name of forceful familial servitude, to usher in the Sabbath. I pray it's restful, and all that is typically said at this point each week. With all of that said, let the Hunger Games begin. Amen." 


Well, let's hope le parents don't hear about this. The rest of the family found it entertaining, though. I guess it wasn't all bad.


To any Jews/Christians reading this, no offense or disrespect intended.


----------



## sniperfreak223

On another site I frequent, we jokingly came up with a death metal band called "Bestial Necrophilia", now it may actually become a thing!!! We've already recruited a vocalist and a drummer!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

This one guy wants to use one of my songs on some of his video art project which would be shown in an art exhibition this summer.


----------



## J7string

My last NGD for a good while is coming next Friday! And it's going to look something like this...

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...790_758637230827309_5975877762692420582_n.jpg


----------



## Michael

i'm seeing killswitch engage tomorrow night!

...and i'm drunk right now.


----------



## Ralyks

Its my birthday today.

I wasn't sure if I should put that here or the "Why are you mad?" thread...


----------



## Genome

Band has a just nailed support for a big gig. Can't tell you who it is until Monday though as I'm forbidden to say


----------



## asher

Ralyks said:


> Its my birthday today.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should put that here or the "Why are you mad?" thread...


 
Well, for what it's worth, happy spawn date!

I think I've found some flip flops that won't kill my feet. High arches and wide toe box means that's hard to do, but I love sandals when it's warm...


----------



## DredFul

Ralyks said:


> Its my birthday today.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should put that here or the "Why are you mad?" thread...



Happy birthday broseph! I hope it turns out that this was the right thread


----------



## JEngelking

Today found out that my tax return is gonna be quite a bit more than I thought it would, AND I found out today that my perfect attendance at work the past couple months meant that I got eight hours pay as a bonus on my next paycheck.


----------



## asher

New suit ordered


----------



## tm20

Still on a high after seeing Killswitch Engage last night. Mike D'Antonio has to be the happiest bass player I've ever seen  got one of his picks too


----------



## Genome

The feeling you get when you nail DAT SNARE in the mix you're working on.


----------



## piggins411

Saw The Reign of Kindo and Demetri Martin in the same weekend


----------



## asher

piggins411 said:


> Saw The Reign of Kindo and Demetri Martin in the same weekend



Oh shit, that's a hell of a weekend dude. Awesome


----------



## naw38

Got an audition for a band tonight, and I've pretty much got the song nailed.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Just submitted my materials assignment for my HNC, 5600 words of rubbish on affects to different materials on wind turbines in the cold haha.

Been working on it for 3 weeks, and only finished it 1 hour before the final submit date. never proof read it so I'm sure theres plenty of grammar mistakes.

who the fück cares though? its done!


----------



## asher

Congrats!

Off to frolick play frisbee/football/football/something outside with friends in the gorgeous weather shortly.


----------



## caskettheclown

Extremely tired but doing well as I got new vape stuff and work is pretty slow today.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Going to go see Meshuggah and BTBAM with a friend in June!


----------



## sniperfreak223

The weather and my work schedule actually cooperated for once. I finally got to spend a whole day outside, hiking and fishing. 'Twas ....ing glorious...except for all the ticks. .... those things.


----------



## Konfyouzd

My old clothes do NOT fit anymore... 

I've been buying newer clothes lately since I've been trying to drop some poundage off the ol' mid section. Well this morning I just threw on some clothes because I needed to wear *something* and I was running crazy late.

Halfway to the office I realize I'm having some difficulty keeping the clothes on me and I thought... Ehh... Whatever, I'm covered.

I just now looked in the mirror. I'm wearing clothes that fit me well about 4 months ago. It looks like I'm playing dress up in my dad's clothes now. And here I was thinking my progress had slowed...


----------



## Genome

Genome said:


> Band has a just nailed support for a big gig. Can't tell you who it is until Monday though as I'm forbidden to say



So we're going to be supporting Drewsif Stalin, Friend For a Foe and No Consequence


----------



## Church2224

Jackson now has camouflage as a finish option for Custom Selects.

My dad and I are going to the VCU vs UVA Baseball game next week.

I now have 35 accounts for my business, one of which is a professional business. 

I just discovered Belgian Shepard dogs and they are awesome. 

I have discovered that there are many many many attractive women in the city of Richmond, time to spread the good work of Church!


----------



## Fiction

Holidays, good weather, great sleeping pattern and as I type this out I'm taking the most satisfying dump.


----------



## gtm

i might finally drill some oil for the first time in my life soon


----------



## Jake

Name change went through 

no more stupid high school username. 717ctsjz is dead


----------



## caskettheclown

gtm said:


> i might finally drill some oil for the first time in my life soon



Drill some oil eh? 



hehehehehe


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jake said:


> Name change went through
> 
> no more stupid high school username. 717ctsjz is dead


Honestly, I never read your username because it was a bunch of jumbled letters to me. To me you were "Look at all the f**ks I give"


----------



## Jake

BlackMastodon said:


> Honestly, I never read your username because it was a bunch of jumbled letters to me. To me you were "Look at all the f**ks I give"


This is great


----------



## gtm

caskettheclown said:


> Drill some oil eh?
> 
> hehehehehe



huehuehuehue

sadly she doesnt like metal. likes indie. which is somewhat okay, I can work with a small rock foundation. at the very least that means I just need to bust out some chords and some shitty off key lyrics over top and she'll swoon all over this majestic beast.


----------



## Bekanor

In an hour I'm off work for a week. Woo!


----------



## asher

Went to get fitted for the (minor) alterations. Also grabbed a new dress shirt and some snazzy new ties.


----------



## AxeHappy

Resurrect the tie thread.


----------



## asher

There was a tie thread?

ed: find it and I shall resurrect it! that, or bump the fashion thread.

especially in a week when I actually pick up the suit.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Looking forward to catching Butcher Babies, Devil You Know, and Black Label Society in Boise tomorrow...should be a pretty good show, and my first heavy show in a couple years. Not sure if anyone here is in the area and also going, but I'll be the guy with the mohawk.


----------



## JEngelking

Somehow just now went to see if there are any lumber yards around my area with any interesting woods for sale, and of course there's one within five minutes of my house. AND they apparently have good stuff, like domestic walnut, birdseye and various figured maple, and basswood, and even stuff like bubinga, bloodwood, wenge, purpleheart, AND koa.

I'm really tempted to go over there and see if they have some nice pieces suitable for a guitar build that are decently priced...

Now I need to start getting tools to start a build though.


----------



## sniperfreak223

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/268449-ngd-8-strings-awesomesauce.html

^this is why.


----------



## SkullCrusher

i was showing this new lad around work today, i took him up to the head of the production unit and he asked the lad if he ever seen a "grown man naked".

I died a little inside laughing.


----------



## stevexc

I'm off work for the long weekend in one more hour (more like 45 minutes, forget staying all the way until the end of the day), then I get to go visit my parents who I haven't seen in weeks... and get my brand new used guitar!!!! NGD incoming next week-ish


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm happy because Jesus died for our day-off Friday, thanks Jesus.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I forgot... But I"m still happy...


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> I forgot... But I"m still happy...



The important part.


----------



## Danukenator

I get to see the Raid 2 again! It's a really, really fun movie!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Saw Intervals and Protest the Hero last night, really fun show, though the venue was tiny and suuuuuper sweaty. My buddy got a guitar lesson from the Intervals guys earlier and we got to hang out with Aaron and talk to him for a while. Super nice guy. Also, dat Boden:






This also happened after the show:






Picture with Luke and Rody


----------



## Svava

07:44	
On FedEx vehicle for delivery
DALLAS, TX

Epic, epic NGD incoming.


----------



## Svava

Update: It has arrived.....


----------



## Svava

Update:




Looking to do NGD vids and post tonight... Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh I hate you. Mental blue balls...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

So the Butcher Babies/Devil You Know/Black Label Society show last night was absolutely amazing! BLS was alrightish (not a big Zakk Wylde fan, but Chad Szeliga was playing drums for them, so that made it worthwhile  ), Devil You Know totally blew the roof off of the place, their live guitar tone was huge and their performance was spot on, and while we unfortunately missed most of Butcher Babies' set, the part we did catch was damn good, and we got to meet the singers and guitarist after the show:







EDIT: Here's a short video I took during DYK's set: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q53cNm4Ypwk


----------



## Lance Thrustgood

Jus did an early termination on my Sprint iPhone!


----------



## Necris

Bought my friends electronic drums (came with a double pedal, a pa system and a drum throne), been playing them for the past 4 hours.


----------



## asher

Fenced a tournament today and, with some lucky draws overcame some derpitude to win. Unfortunately, the same bracketing luck also put two pairs of the high rated guys together a round early, so I just updated my C to a 2014 instead of getting a B.

Fun though, learned something, and my friend got fifth and finally picked up an E rating.

Beerpong tourney and party tonight!


----------



## JEngelking

Dad being home for the weekend meant he got to help me solder together different pickups in to my Hadron.  I can't wait to be able to play it again and try this D-Sonic out, it's been without strings for too long now.

Also, I picked the 11-7:30 shift at work tomorrow, and working holidays means double pay, plus I'm gonna work every day this pay period. 

Gonna make bank, a NGD will surely be incoming in the next couple weeks.


----------



## straightshreddd

Am moving back to FL in the coming weeks. Put my two weeks in at my job and I'm beyond stoked. Can't wait. 

Also, MIDI teaser of a song I'm writing:

https://soundcloud.com/stuyven/booty-butt-midi-song-teaser

Video of me playing it coming soon along with a belated improv vid for my DC7X NGD.


----------



## SeanSan

The amazing freaking weather up here in Sandviken today.

Gonna go sunbathe on the porch and read a book now. B-)


----------



## Nats

Because yesterday was Easter and I ate my weight in chocolate and loved it. Calories don't count on Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas eve/day, NYE or your birthday. Or the weekends and any day that ends in Y.


----------



## asher

asher said:


> Fenced a tournament today and, with some lucky draws overcame some derpitude to win. Unfortunately, the same bracketing luck also put two pairs of the high rated guys together a round early, so I just updated my C to a 2014 instead of getting a B.
> 
> Fun though, learned something, and my friend got fifth and finally picked up an E rating.



If anyone is curious what (my) mid-level saber looks like:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL99q3rZEJ5s_X4a2wtLCCjgm6me2azGBB


----------



## Konfyouzd

It's chest day!


----------



## Churchie777

Because this stint away at work has been a long as hell ride and i fly home tomorrow to a bunch of new kicks waiting to be open


----------



## JEngelking

I may or may not have found a MIJ '99 RG when I went to the store to get new strings...

I may or may not have bought it...


----------



## Fiction

NGD!

Edit: Well that didn't work, so you'll just have to wait


----------



## asher

Fiction said:


> NGD!
> 
> Edit: Well that didn't work, so you'll just have to wait



OOoooooooOOOoooh.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Easter


----------



## tacotiklah

Making spaghetti from scratch. Hard work, but it will so be worth it. Just wish I had some bay leaves to help boost the flavor of the sauce a bit. 

Edit:
Everyone loved it and not to toot my own horn here, but this was my best batch of sauce yet. Still would have loved to have had some bay leaves, but this came out perfectly. Night = made.


----------



## Nats

Wifey got a new body wash and I can't stop smelling myself because it's so good.


----------



## Rosal76

I'm happy because I just found this.


----------



## wilch

Ordered Superior Drummer 2 from the guys I ordered my Kemper from, and got it wrapped up like this in the mail. lol

Made me chuckle a lot.


----------



## Black Mamba

Marty Friedman retweeted me!


----------



## guitarfreak1387

so there is this girl....and she is pretty f'n awesome.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

While practicing for our acoustic jazz duo project, the boyfriend (who has a degree in Jazz Guitar) remarked to me, "Your rhythm playing has gotten so much better," as well as, "You could definitely get a jazz degree if you wanted to."

I've only casually toyed with the idea of going back to school for jazz guitar, but the fact that someone who's been there paid me a compliment such as that...well, it gave my guitar-nerdy confidence a little boost.


----------



## Jake

It's my 21st birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nats

New comic day!


----------



## Mprinsje

About to record a demo tonight. also bought some new strings and some jazz III's to see what the hype's all about.


----------



## asher

Newsuitnewsuitnewsuit!

As in, now fitted and in my possession.


----------



## MFB

I found Godspeed You! Black Emperor's "Lift Yr Skinny Fists" and "F#A#" on vinyl at a record store nearby for $3 and $5 a piece, so for $8 I'll be getting two of my all-time favorite records. They've also got Sleep's "Dopesmoker" for stupidly cheap too so I'll snag that while I'm there.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm very happy right now because I just ate a bunch of chicken dipped in ranch sauce and I'm now slamming ice cold bud lights to soon be chased by more chicken w/ranch, or maybe BQ sauce this time, and T.U.F. repeat comes on on FOX1 in a bit .


----------



## Mprinsje

Recorded drums and guitars for our demo/ep yesterday. It sounds very good, especially if you consider we had only 3 mics to record the drum kit with.

Also: lost those jazz III's i bought before i could even try them.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

The show last night was ....ing awesome!

Texas In July, Structures, Erra, and Elitist! 

Texas In July though....HOLY SHIT! They killed it! It's done, it's over, it's dead, they killed it! 45 minutes straight on nonstop jumping, headbanging, push-pit, hardcore dancing, flailing, thrashing, and screaming into the mic with a buddy of mine since JT was face-to-face on the floor with us for the whole show. Sooooo tired.....


----------



## Nats

KitKat comes to the Droid DNA today.


----------



## Konfyouzd

My recording/mixing skills are getting better. Every time I open my DAW another song gets a little bit more badass...


----------



## Mike

Tomorrow is NGD, I got a raise, Vacation starts next week and I get to see Haste the Day then Architects.

edit: and that was my 1000th post...though I don't know if that's a reason to be happy or concerned that I spend too much time here.


----------



## flint757

Bought a new desk and computer chair
My sleep schedule will hopefully be back to normal by tomorrow


----------



## Konfyouzd

Epic trade pending...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My STAT630 professor got rid of 2 questions from our final.


----------



## caskettheclown

Birthday is saturday! I turn 23!

So i'll spend the day with my girlfriend and some friends that day. Get a little money from family. Then later the girlfriend said she had something special for me... giggity.


ALSO i'm going to be making my own liquid for the ecigs/vape. Gonna call it AngryBuddhist vapor. Why angrybuddhist? Its my screen name on every site except this one because i'm to lazy to change it.
Gonna have flavors with music related names. 
One will be called "Vulgar display of vapor"




EDIT- This just happened while i'm here at work. I work at a gas station.
A man from India comes in and asks if he can stay in his car for the night in our parking lot. I told him "Yea man go ahead i'll have coffee made in a few hours". He then proceeds to use the bathroom and microwave, he walks up to me and hands me part of his meal. The meal was Chicken and Indian rice. I say "no thank you, i've already eaten". He says "WHere I come from if someone offers you a place to stay then you must offer them food".
Overall he was a really nice man. Makes me happy nice people are still around.


----------



## Michael

Long weekend.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've been selling a decent amount of gear lately, which has mostly funded my buying of lots of gear lately 

Also both of my classes for today got canceled, so extra long weekend


----------



## ChubbyEwok

I'm happy that Sevenstring.org isn't blocked on my school's computers anymore!


----------



## Fat-Elf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lyiaLSoXuI

Dat guitar tuning.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

A banana costume just showed up at my door...

What now?


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Wings of Obsidian said:


> A banana costume just showed up at my door...
> 
> What now?



Put it on and dance. Duh!


----------



## asher

Wings of Obsidian said:


> A banana costume just showed up at my door...
> 
> What now?



Mosh pits.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

asher said:


> Mosh pits.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A letter of recommendation for a student came back a success, she's a Gates Millennium Scholarship recipient.


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm very happy right now because I'm picking up my girl from the airport in 3 hours


----------



## erdiablo666

I'm happy because I'm on parental leave from work, I got a promotion two days ago, and I get to spend all of my time with my daughter for the next 3 months


----------



## Santuzzo

erdiablo666 said:


> I'm happy because I'm on parental leave from work, I got a promotion two days ago, and I get to spend all of my time with my daughter for the next 3 months



That is awesome, man!


----------



## Michael

I'm ....in' drunk.


----------



## Murmel

Because T-Square.


----------



## caskettheclown

Birthday went pretty well.

Got a little spend money which I used a good bit of it on Vape supplies.
Went bowling for my birthday with my girlfriend and my good friend.

Girlfriend got me an amazing present as well. She got me little wooden cubes that holds pictures on all sides. She filled them up with pictures of our pets as many of them have passed away so I was a little choked up.

We also got a new frog and a TOAD! They are both cute as a button and friendly.



In other news, i'm apparently a marriage counselor to my coworker lol He's been calling me in tears asking advice


----------



## Anders Petersen

The weather is wonderful today!


----------



## sniperfreak223

Because it turns out that people actually like my crappy drawings of animal people.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I'm going to Hawaii like _right _ fvcking now....


----------



## Murmel

^
Going to Hawaii and already living in SoCal. Fvck you man


----------



## asher

Murmel said:


> ^
> Going to Hawaii and already living in SoCal. Fvck you man



*Z-snaps*

Oh no you _didn't_!

Bay Area = San Francisco, Oakland, & Berkeley = NorCal = SoCal x 100000000000.


----------



## Murmel

I'm from the otherside of the planet, I'm allowed to make that mistake.
Anything below Canada = SoCal


----------



## Alex Kenivel

^understandable. BayCal and SoCal are somewhat similar. SoCal has hotter weather, more traffic and more annoying people.

And no, go fvck yourself, you'll get more pussy that way. 


JK!

But yeah the temp was in the lower 80s today and back in the bay it was over 90. It's my first time in Hawaii and its pretty cool. I'm out here for a formal wedding tho. Three piece suit in the sun. Fvck me!


----------



## caskettheclown

Been making my own Vape Juices, its coming along fairly well.

Just gotta remember to cut back on the sweetener a tad bit


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Wow.....so Asking Alexandria just announced a show in my tiny little off-the-map town.

I'm happy because I'll be OUT OF TOWN on the night of the performance.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I just changed my rooming plan at college to live with two of my other friends. I was already living with some friends, but I've been getting really tired of my current roommate lately and didn't want to deal with living with him for another tear. Even though we'll all still be close together (we're all in the same major friend group), I'm looking forward to living with my other friends for a change of pace.


----------



## Fiction

In a really good place creatively at the moment, I've been forcing myself to write a riff a day, and giving myself a style and its working so far. Like today I decided I wanted to write a Dillinger Escape Plan style song, that had a swing break, which I knocked over easy, so now I'm working on a BTBAM Parallax 2 Heavy Opera style ending to the song, which is coming along nicely.. Lots of synth layers though


----------



## JEngelking

Just downloaded all of Cloudkicker's albums, aw yiss. Gonna listen to them from earliest to most recent and presumably have my mind blown.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I just got my marks back for a class, and it turns out that I could score 10% on tomorrow's final and still pass the class. Takes a lot of pressure off.


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> Just downloaded all of Cloudkicker's albums, aw yiss. Gonna listen to them from earliest to most recent and presumably have my mind blown.



I need to go on a new music binge again. This is on my list


----------



## JEngelking

asher said:


> I need to go on a new music binge again. This is on my list



 It's been on my list for forever. Got through four albums today already, really good stuff.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm not exactly happy at the moment but I'm drunk so that's pretty much the same.


----------



## Church2224

My USA Schecter has begun the building process.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Rhubarb.

That is all.


----------



## Nats

I got a Snapchat photo that I was quick enough to screen capture.


----------



## no_dice

Nats said:


> I got a Snapchat photo that I was quick enough to screen capture.



Doesn't it alert the person if you save the picture? ...or does it even matter?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Snap chat? I still don't get it. Chicks just send me regular MMS photos of their boobs.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Preciousyetvicious

flexkill said:


>



What kind of ENGL is that in the back, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## flexkill

Preciousyetvicious said:


> What kind of ENGL is that in the back, if you don't mind my asking?



Gigmaster 15w Tube head. It's my recording amp. Sounds fantastic! It has a built in powersoak and I can record with it cranked all the way up.....i love it.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

I got interviewed for an awesome job today. Only an hour or so afterwards, an e-mail exchange happened and my first training shift has been scheduled!

And it's for a brewing company, which means I get to work with BEER, one of the most glorious inventions ever!


----------



## asher

Preciousyetvicious said:


> I got interviewed for an awesome job today. Only an hour or so afterwards, an e-mail exchange happened and my first training shift has been scheduled!
> 
> And it's for a brewing company, which means I get to work with BEER, one of the most glorious inventions ever!



Niiice. Which brewery?


----------



## flexkill

Preciousyetvicious said:


> I got interviewed for an awesome job today. Only an hour or so afterwards, an e-mail exchange happened and my first training shift has been scheduled!
> 
> And it's for a brewing company, which means I get to work with BEER, one of the most glorious inventions ever!



AWESOME!


----------



## goherpsNderp

-after being frustrated with the way i was recently reviewed with my managers (long story) and the lack of projects being handed to me (with which to prove my awesomeness to them), i recently brought it up with one of my managers. she told me she'd let me know if anything came up that looked like a good fit for me. that was last week. today i was given not one, not two, but THREE PROJECTS to work on. they're all pretty straight forward and easy. i'm psyched!!!

-it's ....ing FRIDAY.

-i'm going to see a tattoo artist tonight about getting my first and only tattoo finished out that i started years ago by an artist that left shortly after. he does some amazing color work and we're going to come up with something cool to do with it.

-i found out my KM-7 is finally going to ship soon! WOOOO!!!


----------



## dlsmith976

I'm happy because, I just ordered a whole new rig that will arrive Tuesday. By rig I mean: Randall RD45H amp, Randall RD212 Cab, Audiotechnica ATH-M40x Headphones, and a bunch of new cables.


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

I'm just listening to Converge and I can't even imagine how they do it to be that godly...


----------



## mcd

New Car this evening!


----------



## Chuck

Probably going to Warped Tour with a friend that I happen to have a thing for. .... yes.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm mad because I'm a douche... Or at least I "was". Been making a conscious effort to get away from things and just change, but it seems like no one has noticed. Even when I do kind acts, people treat me like shit or like a douche.

(And thus, I kind of worried that thing will turn into a sociological self-fulfilling prophecy. Meaning people anticipate me being a douche, so they are primed for it and treat me as such. Then it pisses me off and I unconsciously revert and begin to act that way because they produced/provoked the behavior from me.)


----------



## Chuck

Wrong thread broski


----------



## tomsargent

I'm super happy because of the nostalgia overload I'm having right now. I just got home because Haste the Day played a show down the street from my house, and Still Remains opened for them! Those two bands were some of the first groups that exposed me to heavy music back in 02-03. It was great to feel 17 again!


----------



## Murmel

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I'm mad because I'm a douche... Or at least I "was". Been making a conscious effort to get away from things and just change, but it seems like no one has noticed. Even when I do kind acts, people treat me like shit or like a douche.
> 
> (And thus, I kind of worried that thing will turn into a sociological self-fulfilling prophecy. Meaning people anticipate me being a douche, so they are primed for it and treat me as such. Then it pisses me off and I unconsciously revert and begin to act that way because they produced/provoked the behavior from me.)


Been there, man.
Is it happening with ones you already know or random people?

Either you're just shit outta luck, or you need to step back and take a look at how much you've actually changed.
It's not only about doing kind things. It's about general attitute, the tone of your voice, not looking grumpy all the time, not looking physically hostile.
When I was making the change I basically went from douchebag --> complete 'pussy' (sorry for a lack of better word) and now I've managed to balance the two out. 
I realized being weird and arrogant is a bit who I am, so I haven't ruled it out completely. With that said, I'm still not nearly as much of a prick I used to be. I'm just really, really shitty at speaking up about something without sounding harsh.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Happy because I got to see these guys at a small show last night and got a shirt, the CD, and a pick.







What makes me even more happy is this:






I know most of the guys in the band in some way or another so we got to hang out a bit before and after and I nerded out with Martin over his new Rusti. Was a really cool small show that they were doing before they go to Burlington today to play with Protest the Hero. They also tested out their new setup with AxeFXs's and their new lineup with Martin on Drums and the old vocalist/gutiarist from Assassinate the Following... doing lead guitars.


----------



## goherpsNderp

UPDATE: i ended up getting the tattoo last night instead of just the sketch work. check it out! (sorry for the glare)


----------



## JEngelking

BlackMastodon said:


> I know most of the guys in the band in some way or another so we got to hang out a bit before and after and I nerded out with Martin over his new Rusti. Was a really cool small show that they were doing before they go to Burlington today to play with Protest the Hero. They also tested out their new setup with AxeFXs's and their new lineup with Martin on Drums and the old vocalist/gutiarist from Assassinate the Following... doing lead guitars.



That happened? Interesting, it's hard for me to imagine Martin being on drums. (I also love his guitar playing...)


----------



## BlackMastodon

JEngelking said:


> That happened? Interesting, it's hard for me to imagine Martin being on drums. (I also love his guitar playing...)


He got his music degree playing percussion I believe. Guitar is what he does for kicks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

9 years and I still consider sieni.us the best site on the internet. 

sieni.us - mielipuolista paskaa!


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

goherpsNderp said:


> UPDATE: i ended up getting the tattoo last night instead of just the sketch work. check it out! (sorry for the glare)



Can you link me the artist? Woah man


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> 9 years and I still consider sieni.us the best site on the internet.
> 
> sieni.us - mielipuolista paskaa!


bookmarked


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm happy because I got to spend the afternoon with my two beautiful nieces, whom I haven't had a chance to visit with in months. You know you had a fun time when your room is covered in balloons, playdough, and half eaten peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## Svava

I have my brand new Majesty 7 string in my lap.

I was told it was the FIRST arctic dream 7 to be sent to a retail store.

It's mine now <3


----------



## JEngelking

BlackMastodon said:


> Guitar is what he does for kicks.


----------



## patata

Starting my DISCOUNTED 7string FF this week.


----------



## Murmel

Audition for one of the more 'prestigious' music schools tomorrow, really stoked, I'm pretty confident in my abilities.
One of my classmates' drummer is studying there and hopefully it's him I'll be playing with on audition, word goes that he's stupid good. Looking forward for some serious locking in with the drums.

I played in the backing band when my school had auditions last week and it was great. Made me realise that no matter how shitty you think you are, it's gonna take A LOT to make you the worst of the bunch


----------



## Jakke

There may be a purdy lady a-brewin'



Murmel said:


> Audition for one of the more 'prestigious' music schools tomorrow, really stoked, I'm pretty confident in my abilities.



Kungliga Musikhögskolan?


----------



## goherpsNderp

bythepainiseetheothers said:


> Can you link me the artist? Woah man



Adam Lunt is his name. he's originally from Houston (i think) but lives in Oregon now.

he's one of those traveling tattoo artists though, so he'll be leaving for Utah in a week or so, and then after that he's going to Colorado for a bit.

www.facebook.com/adam.lunt.35/ is his FB profile. (should be a skull for his profile pic.)


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> 9 years and I still consider sieni.us the best site on the internet.
> 
> sieni.us - mielipuolista paskaa!



oh god I haven't seen that in a few years 

ed: possibly bested by http://www.pown.it/1333


----------



## Xaios

I've never been particularly good at keeping my car clean, and I've tried to avoid carrying passengers as a result because it tends to turn into a motorized garbage can. Over the past couple days, I gave it the cleaning of its life, and I'm no longer ashamed to be seen in it. 

Hopefully I can keep it this way.


----------



## Murmel

Jakke said:


> There may be a purdy lady a-brewin'
> 
> 
> 
> Kungliga Musikhögskolan?



Nope, Framnäs. Vet inte jag pallar skuldsätta mig for life och köra musik på högskolan. Skulle nog isf vara studiomusiker i Piteå om något.

Anyway, killed it on the audition, feels good.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just having a good morning so far, drinking some strong coffee, jamming out to some good tunes, nothing too pressing going on...should be a good one today. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chR7VROY99E


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I had a great weekend. Got smooched by a pretty girl, stayed up til 4 on Saturday with lots of friends, and saw Spider Man 2 yesterday with two of my buds and it was ....ing epic.

I guess the universe is going to balance my life out since finals start this week


----------



## RustInPeace

I just ordered a KM-7 that will be in my hands on June 10th... and found out my work is sending me to Lausanne, Switzerland the week of June 2nd!! June is going to be epic!!


----------



## goherpsNderp

Xaios said:


> I've never been particularly good at keeping my car clean, and I've tried to avoid carrying passengers as a result because it tends to turn into a motorized garbage can. Over the past couple days, I gave it the cleaning of its life, and I'm no longer ashamed to be seen in it.
> 
> Hopefully I can keep it this way.



don't feel bad: i've owned a black car since 2008 when i bought it new, and NEVER ONCE took it to get waxed because i didn't know that was something you did for normal cars. i figured it was just something fancy you do for nice sports cars so they will shine. apparently you have to do it at least twice a year to keep the paint in good condition.

when i got it waxed a few months ago it looked almost brand new.


----------



## Church2224

Oh yeah I bought another USA Schecter lol


----------



## Trainwreck1446

My band's album drops in exactly 2 weeks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwtJMLhdCgQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I officially solved the problem that was causing our servers to crash at work.


----------



## stevexc

My buddy's band is recording new material which is awesome.

Also I get to leave work early today which is pretty sweet.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I've had a good couple of days. On Friday night, I made it official with the girl I've been seeing for a few months, and last night, I wrote my last University exam ever.

I've been lying in bed all day and when two of my jobs called me up to fill in for someone tonight, I declined both. Feels good to loaf, man.


----------



## stevexc

Oh yeah, apparently we're getting a bunny tonight so that's pretty cool


----------



## DredFul

stevexc said:


> Oh yeah, apparently we're getting a bunny tonight so that's pretty cool


----------



## stevexc

DredFul said:


>



I'll post pics, just for you. Remind me if I don't by tomorrow.


----------



## DredFul

stevexc said:


> I'll post pics, just for you. Remind me if I don't by tomorrow.



Cheers mate 

Can't wait


----------



## rectifryer

Because I just noticed this emoticon:


----------



## asher

^ 

After going to a part boring, part rather entertaining, part informative eight hour clinic on Saturday and reffing and fencing at a tournament on Sunday, I am now a certified referee in all three weapons!


----------



## Chuck

Chuck said:


> Probably going to Warped Tour with a friend that I happen to have a thing for. .... yes.



Just spent the day with the same girl I mentioned in this post, it went better than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## asher

Chuck said:


> Just spent the day with the same girl I mentioned in this post, it went better than I could have ever imagined.



inc. happy post in Love & Relationships?


----------



## Jake

Chuck said:


> Just spent the day with the same girl I mentioned in this post, it went better than I could have ever imagined.


thatta boy Chuck  


I'm happy because I have one final left before I'm a college senior, which means I get to go home and be with all of my guitars for the summer


----------



## Don Vito

Cleaning out my favorites list and now I'm watching this again.


I don't think there will ever be another fandom as audacious as the Bronies. Shame the hype train is dead now. 

Oh, and the guy wearing the Servbot mask @ 0:22 makes me a little upset for some reason.


----------



## Danukenator

Finals are ALMOST over, I have a Conklin on the way over and my OAF 10 string is almost done!


----------



## MikeH

I hit a deadlift PR tonight. 305 lbs.


----------



## asher

gave my room a pretty thorough vacuuming and tidying. hopefully this helps kill the allergies I've been getting lately...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I had a kid attack me on Facebook today (he is under the impression that I can't see the stuff he comments on other people's posts) that said:
"All [insert my name] can do is chugs and sweeps."
I literally cried tears of joy that this newbie pop-punk kid (who is a terrible bassist...all he is good for) acknowledges that I am a master at chugging and sweeping.

AM I DJENT YET??? 

On the other hand, I am now initiating a lawsuit against the same kid and a group of his friends who have started an online "hate group" against me and they have been fabricating some blatantly fallacious statements/stories that explain why my reputations has so randomly (not so randomly anymore) been damaged to such an extreme around my city lately.

I have proof of their published statements via social media (the name of the group, screenshots, a list of all involved, etc.) I have a third-party witness who brought it all to my attention. I can prove every statement or story as being false and damaging to my reputation (as well as risking damage to my schooling and job). And I can prove that the statements/stories were published with clear malicious intent.

The legal council (family friend) whom I took this all to said this will be a slam dunk.

I should be mad...but I am happy because I'll have some easy money coming my way. (Punks needs to learn to grow up.)


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I am happy because after 8 months of unemployment I got hired at Deloitte! YYYUUUUSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

I am also tired because I now can look back on 8 nervewrecking months with my family 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Danukenator

Mastodon and Gojira are playing a mere 2 hours from me! AND, I've got one last paper and I'm done for the summer!


----------



## Mprinsje

finally done with recording everything for our new EP. It's sounding great, especially if you consider our budget ($0,00)


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm writing a Symphonic Black Metal cover of Johnny Cash's Folsom Prison Blues and it's turning out to be equal parts hilarious and epic.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Pulled straight As for my first semester of grad school while teaching full-time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Like a boss


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It's just a Stats MS program, nothing too difficult - yet (I'm eagerly awaiting my Time Series analysis class though).


----------



## Konfyouzd

A 4.0 is a 4.0


----------



## Jake

Konfyouzd said:


> A 4.0 is a 4.0


This, good job philosopher 

Looking like a 3.2 or a little higher for me, pretty happy about that seeing as this was the hardest semester of my life 

Onward to my senior year of college though as I am finished with exams!


----------



## asher

We got a not completely terrible take of our video game mashup we're using on Saturday. Just a condenser mic in-room.

God my playing is baddddd (lead player), but what we're doing fundamentally is neat, I think:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/syndic/zetris[/SC]


----------



## Cabinet

Found a place to live within a week of moving here and am returning a job application tomorrow for an acoustic guitar shop!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Jake said:


> This, good job philosopher
> 
> Looking like a 3.2 or a little higher for me, pretty happy about that seeing as this was the hardest semester of my life
> 
> Onward to my senior year of college though as I am finished with exams!



This makes two of us, man. (Think my GPA dropped from a 3.5 to a 3.2.)

And even though I am going to be going into my third year in college, it'll "technically" be my senior year based on all the credits I have already. (I might take an additional semester though just to space things out so I'm not suffering from overkill again. So 1.5 years left maybe.)


----------



## Jake

Wings of Obsidian said:


> This makes two of us, man. (Think my GPA dropped from a 3.5 to a 3.2.)
> 
> And even though I am going to be going into my third year in college, it'll "technically" be my senior year based on all the credits I have already. (I might take an additional semester though just to space things out so I'm not suffering from overkill again. So 1.5 years left maybe.)


I really fvcked up my first 2 semesters so my GPA has been kinda low since then  (I'm also not very smart )

Just trying to graduate with a 3.0 or above at this point honestly. 9 credits left for me after next fall though so next spring should be a cakewalk


----------



## Preacher

I am happy because I finish work for the week in 98 minutes, still have to take my half hour break and will be on a conference call where I will say nothing and read the forums for 30 minutes. Then I will go home, grab a beer and start jamming my acoustic in the garden while drinking said beer and watching my rabbits frolick


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Some of you on here might be familiar with the fact that the singer of my former band pawned my amplifier cabinet without my knowledge, and after a long, frustrating battle trying to get it back, it's finally back in my possession, and sounding brutal as ever...as soon as I get a recording made with it, it will be posted somewhere here. So yeah, very happy indeed tonight.


----------



## sniperfreak223

'cuz reasons...


----------



## BlackMastodon

CJLsky said:


> Some of you on here might be familiar with the fact that the singer of my former band pawned my amplifier cabinet without my knowledge, and after a long, frustrating battle trying to get it back, it's finally back in my possession, and sounding brutal as ever...as soon as I get a recording made with it, it will be posted somewhere here. So yeah, very happy indeed tonight.


I don't remember that, but glad to hear you got it back. Did you break his shins when he did that? Because I feel like that's worthy of getting your shins broke.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Got back from Hawaii late Sunday night and had to work the next morning. I've basically been jet lagged all week. I NEVER hit the snooze button, but I did every day this week. I've been dragging my ass. This morning I finally got a chance to sleep in, even though it was only a half an hour extra. But after not seeing my son for two weeks, I'm super glad he's here. Oh, and I got a wine tasting today for my wedding that's happening in 48 days. Free wine is the best wine.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

BlackMastodon said:


> I don't remember that, but glad to hear you got it back. Did you break his shins when he did that? Because I feel like that's worthy of getting your shins broke.



Oh man, if only you didn't wind up in jail for such things...


----------



## BucketheadRules

I've bought a new guitar, it was a very very cheap impulse buy.

It has lots of strings, but it DOES NOT DJENT.



















It's a grandpa's guitar!

Really cheap off-brand 12-string I found in my local record shop and got a nice deal on. And I'm going halves on it with my dad because he wants to use it as well, so it cost me even less. The usual advice is to avoid super-cheap 12s like the plague, but this one is great - really easy to play and sounds nice as well. It's actually just as nice to play as some 12s I've tried that were several times more expensive - seriously.

So yeah, pretty happy with this one!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm feeling so inspired lately, which has me happy. But I wish I could find some skilled musicians to help me fulfill the sound I'm shooting for. (I'd love to make like an ambient world fusion project. Like the stuff Azam Ali has done over the years with her many projects including Niyaz.)


----------



## asher

Battle of the bands starts shortly. It's us doing rock covers/originals and a zelda/tetris medley, a thrash band, and a surf punk band. This wi be interesting


----------



## BlackMastodon

My neck is sore from Gojira and Mastodon.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Just went to a Gym for the first time ever. Tryna loose weight before wedding/honeymoon. 

A year ago before I found the job I'm at now, I started running at a school by my house. At first I felt miserable after every run, until I felt better and better afterwards to the point where after a run I felt great and very inspired. 

Fast forward to a year later, today, I decide to go to Planet Fitness. I was a little skeptical about how I'd feel, maybe miserable because I hadn't worked out in a year. Quite the contrary, I just got home, sweaty AF but I feel GOOD. I'm ready to go write some riffs after that!


----------



## asher

^endorphins are wonderful!


Report from yesterday:

Well, we didn't win - I think the thrash band brought more people in with them, because they actually won  - but we pulled a bunch of votes, seemed to really impress people and chatted up the organizers and the other bands. I especially seemed to impress one of the guys from the surf punk band, at least with my tone (gogo Ultra into monitors/PA!) but possibly also my playing, which stuns me as a thought, because I have it in my head that I'm terrible. and playing the leads. It's also likely that, despite not winning, the organizers will give us and the surf band some time at least at the gig the winner gets to play.

The video game medley song we included, as one was a requirement. From practice on thursday. Using our old guitarist's arrangement for the Zelda piece (but then he had to go do that stupid grad school thing):

https://soundcloud.com/syndic/zetris

and I'm trying to work on my own song, and though I have no idea how this music fits the lyrics I thought to pair it with, I'm at least breaking out of my 4/4 habits  main is 7/4 and I have no idea what the hell this small bridge riff I just wrote is.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

^Connections sound like a win to me. ..so a game song was required??


----------



## asher

Game or anime. The competition was organized by a local games/anime/nerd/general con that started last year, got way more people than they expected, so is expanding - winner would be some kind of featured local act. But everyone went over pretty well and the con's going to be three days long. And yep, one song on the setlist had to be game or anime based.


----------



## asher

also, I *think* what I wrote is 6/8


----------



## Alex Kenivel

That sounds pretty awesome, something I could get down with! A band Im in plays the FF7 Boss battle theme in one of our songs..I did a cover of Super Mario on my soundcloud and I bust that out at shows sometimes. We played a house party in Virginia years ago and some dude had this giant Sepheroth tattoo all the way up his leg, showed us after we played.


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> That sounds pretty awesome, something I could get down with! A band Im in plays the FF7 Boss battle theme in one of our songs..I did a cover of Super Mario on my soundcloud and I bust that out at shows sometimes. We played a house party in Virginia years ago and some dude had this giant Sepheroth tattoo all the way up his leg, showed us after we played.



Nice. The thrash band busted out Tetris too, though a fuller version, and the surf-punk band played Monsters from the Atari. We were joking the thrash band was going to do something from Doom


----------



## Alex Kenivel

:Lol: wouldn't that have been perfect? I wonder if a song from any game with real bands' music would have been acceptable.. Like Tony Hawks pro skater or something..


----------



## Fiction

On my way home from a weekend away for my dad's wedding, saw plenty of family and had loads of fun. And to top it off, I finally bought a 5 string bass to record with. (ibanez btb incoming!)


----------



## wilch

My old band mate's and I have finally started to lay down some tracks.

We're not doing it to sell or get into a competition or anything this time around (which is what our old recordings were for), we're just doing it for fun and for ourselves. Which definitely makes it more fun.

The equipment we have now wasn't really around in the late 90's. Hell, we actually had a Fostex 4 track that we used to record basic demo's with! To do any sort of quality recording cost thousands of dollars. Which we did, and only broke even with selling the cd, and tickets to harbor cruise shows.

So anyway, I threw this little vid together of one of the songs so far. At the moment only my guitars, and drums have been done. The other guitar, proper bass guitar (I filled in for the video), and vocals are still to be done.

I also cut in some footage from the rehearsal we had when we got together again for the first time in 10+ years.



Anyway, this is why I'm happy right now. Feels good to be back in a head space I haven't been in for a while. It's most definitely like going back in time and being a teenager again.




wilch said:


> In 1997 I joined a group of 4 others who needed a "lead guitar" player. We played our own flavor of alternative music, and covers at parties and Sydney Harbour cruises until 2002 when we eventually parted ways.
> 
> Last year we all caught up and had lunch at a Burger King that we use to frequent 12 years ago. Then moved to a pub, drank, reminisced, laughed, and decided that we should get together with our instruments next time.
> 
> Last weekend, 12 years since we last played together, we got together with our instruments at our singer's place.
> 
> Who needs a time machine when you've got friends like this?
> 
> I was literally taken back in time. A different me. No stress. Loud music that I mostly haven't played in as many years. (a communal chip bowl on the floor). Good times.
> 
> http://www.notonmonday.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/IMG_6281.jpg


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^ Not bad man, I dig it! 

One of my comments on theprp.com made Community Service! Not that that's anything important, but I never thought I'd post something funny enough to warrant it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

asher said:


> ^endorphins are wonderful!
> 
> 
> Report from yesterday:
> 
> Well, we didn't win - I think the thrash band brought more people in with them, because they actually won  - but we pulled a bunch of votes, seemed to really impress people and chatted up the organizers and the other bands. I especially seemed to impress one of the guys from the surf punk band, at least with my tone (gogo Ultra into monitors/PA!) but possibly also my playing, which stuns me as a thought, because I have it in my head that I'm terrible. and playing the leads. It's also likely that, despite not winning, the organizers will give us and the surf band some time at least at the gig the winner gets to play.
> 
> The video game medley song we included, as one was a requirement. From practice on thursday. Using our old guitarist's arrangement for the Zelda piece (but then he had to go do that stupid grad school thing):
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/syndic/zetris
> 
> and I'm trying to work on my own song, and though I have no idea how this music fits the lyrics I thought to pair it with, I'm at least breaking out of my 4/4 habits  main is 7/4 and I have no idea what the hell this small bridge riff I just wrote is.



Well, at least you didn't lose because you ....ed up your own song...that's basically how my last battle ended. We brought up some old stuff 'cuz we got "Piggy" back on vocals, and the solos I wrote when I was 22 kicked my 26-year old ass. How the hell was 22-year old Sepp so much more talented than 26-year old Sepp? And why the hell can't I do 2-handed tapping licks anymore? anyway, I digress...


Mini vacation starts in two days...woohoo fishing trips!!!


----------



## Insightibanez

I just got home from work, dinner is cooking, kids are happy and healthy.

Oyeah, I'm about 2 months away from quitting my second job


Cause this job sucks!!!


----------



## Hollowway

I'm happy because I was so bummed to read the comment Vik made about not liking gay people, and then saw how this community came together to voice their support for the boys in Cynic, and the LGBT community as a whole. I don't know what it is, but for some reason I feel like the people on here share my exact same values.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Backstory: Back in January, I left my iPhone 4S in my pants, which I then threw in the washing machine with the rest of my laundry. It was pretty weak, but my contract was ending at the end of the month anyways, so I thought "Hey, a reason to get a 5S," so I did.

Fast forward to Sunday before last, and I left my 5s in my pants, which I then threw in the washing machine with the rest of my laundry. Yeah, I bricked two phones in less than half a year. To makes things even more awesome, the following monday and tuesday were holidays here in Korea, so I couldn't buy a new one. Then, because of the influx of people trying to access the system after the long holiday weekend, the company's system crashed and stayed down until the following Monday, which was yesterday.

I was obviously pissed, both at myself and the circumstances, and stewing in my anger about it for eight goddamned days didn't do me any favors. When I went in yesterday to finally get it replaced, I was told that because it'd involve a change to my contract, I'd have to change to a more expensive data plan for three months, and then have the option of switching back to something cheaper after that (because Korea, I guess).

However, it turns out that the plan they had me switch to was a brand-new as of May unlimited 4G data plan, which I'd have gotten any-damned-ways if it had existed back in January, because fvck data limits. So now I've got unlimited 4G and can finally take full advantage of cloud storage for listening to music on my phone during the ten hours or so I spend on buses every week.

Yeah, I know most of that sounded pretty negative, but I'm just _that_ stoked about having unlimited data again, especially after paying for an iTunes Match subscription RIGHT BEFORE switching from unlimited 3G to capped 4G. It's kindof sad, really .


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Because I finally bought the edge pro I needed for my rg2620 that I bought a few months ago, super stoked to finally be able to play it!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Hollowway said:


> I'm happy because I was so bummed to read the comment Vik made about not liking gay people, and then saw how this community came together to voice their support for the boys in Cynic, and the LGBT community as a whole. I don't know what it is, but for some reason I feel like the people on here share my exact same values.



I definitely got a lot of that same feeling reading all the posts here...I didn't post in the thread because I didn't really have anything to contribute that wasn't already being said, but seriously, fu_c_k that guy. MetalSucks posted an article about it as well, so it's good that a shit-ton of people are gonna hear about this, and hopefully avoid his company like the plague.


----------



## stevexc

^

Also because of this.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I never put a deposit down on a Vik...


----------



## Necris

I just finished my final exam for one of my college courses.
The exam is graded out of 100 points. I have 24 points that need to be graded still (short answer/essay section), but, even if I were to get no points for any of them I've still passed the exam.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I shaved my pube-length beard and have just a mustache right now. I think I can pull it off.

Also, last final tomorrow, then I'm coming home for the summer. Can't wait to play my new EVH 5153 amp that's been waiting for me for a week!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy because I did my first recording as the official bassist of a band yesterday, and it came out a lot better than I imagined it would! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/final-uprising-breaking-ground[/SC]


----------



## Mexi

Finally have a place to live in Hamilton for grad school


----------



## stevexc

My dad's paying for a couple extra wedding items for me... it's nice not to have to choose between paying for the wedding and paying for groceries.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Because, upon walking into the invoice office today, I noticed that "Ranger Joe's Illustrated Guide To Cleaning Your Gadddamn Printer", a stupid little guide I drew about 6 months ago in a passive aggressive rage after getting sick of un-scannable warehouse labels, is now posted on the bulletin board over the printer sign out rack.


----------



## Mason Bruce

I am happy now because tomorrow is gonna be better. Nothin but guitar, video games, music and sports.


----------



## Nats

I look at the pics of my wife and 4 mo old twin daughters on my desk and just smile all day.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New strings after work...


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I'm less than 12 hours away from a 3-day fishing trip to smallmouth bass mecca...Presque Isle Bay.

Finally a legit shot at 5+ pound smallmouths on the fly rod...plus pike, muskies, gar, huge carp, bowfin and the possibility of steelhead in the tributary creeks. So excited right now!!!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I am happy because I just executed a succesful fret level & dress for the second time, and installed chrome covered Dominions in my LOG fanboi guitar. Gaudiness went through the roof but what the hell


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Show tonight was alright. 50/50
Good 50:
I See Stars and Like Moths to Flames killed it as always. This performance by I See Stars was literally one of the best, most fun performances I've ever seen. Never stopped moving, jumping, moshing, screaming, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to be all over the Internet as the new moshing banana in my town. (Thank you, banana suit.)
Bad 50:
All the other bands sucked. I mean...SUCKED. And my banana suit is soaked in my sweat, as well as the sweat of other people, it's got dirt and blood on it, and even some beer and blood. Might be ruined if I can't clean it.
Lastly, damage assessment: five bruises, eye is starting to look kind of dark (black eye possibly?), and really almost unbearable jaw pain (took a hard head-on shot in the jaw). Can't eat or drink.

Overall, it was still a good night thanks to I See Stars driving the crowd wild. So I'm happy.


----------



## Pooluke41

13-62s in D standard rock my world

wound G's rock my world


----------



## Fiction

Pooluke41 said:


> 13-62s in D standard rock my world
> 
> wound G's rock my world



You rock my world bby


----------



## Konfyouzd

Haven't jammed w my band in forever. They're all coming over today. All of them (we're usually not all together at once). This is more important than sex or food to me. So excited. 

EDIT: Also, my EMG 85-8/60-8 set is coming today...


----------



## asher

Awesome joke on Twitter:

Miss O'Kistic @missokistic

Ayn Rand, Rand Paul and Paul Ryan walk into a bar. The bartender serves them tainted alcohol because there are no regulations. They die.


----------



## Xaios

Achievement unlocked: Golden Rep Bar.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## asher

Geeze, and here I was happy I hit 5 greens...


----------



## stevexc

Bunny's using his litter box  he's a smart bunny

Also 4 day weekend


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I may have a new Les Paul next week!


----------



## groverj3

Ending the semester with a 4.0 GPA, in grad school!


----------



## Pooluke41

Fiction said:


> You rock my world bby



truffle oil rocks your world

go back to the kitchen chefy


----------



## blastgatr

I might be forming a band with a few of my good friends and my brother, and I graduate 2 weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## Danukenator

Reached Master Guardian in the CSGO ladder! Counter Strike has consumed my life.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I no longer want to murder everyone on the road since I am now home and done driving for a couple days.  The road rage was f**king strong with this one today.


----------



## DeathChord

Fresh strings on my M80M and the phucking nigh off....life is good!


----------



## daniel_95

Haven't been in this thread for so long.
1. Finally got a job I enjoy that also pays well (bartender yeahh)
2. Finally got my drivers license
3. Found that Les Paul I sold last year on Gumtree last week is all restored and sexified so I might buy it..
4. The band I quit found a replacement guitarist and is no longer harassing me about staying for their last gigs.
5. Started teaching music again.
6. Doctors gave me Endone for my wisdom teeth recovery....yeahh

Hope I spelled all that right I am messed up big time


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I learned this song on bass today, and it's just unreasonably fun to bounce around playing.


----------



## Joose

My job was moving me to Seattle, it switched to Charlotte NC. At first, I was unhappy to return to the South; however...

1. My best friend of 10+ years lives there and I have not seen her in two years.
2. More of a raise in pay over Seattle.
3. That friend says she knows someone who would let me apprentice at his studio; which is great, because I feel I could be a legit producer if I put my mind to it.
4. I love the car culture of the South, as opposed to the flashy lowrider culture out here in the West.
5. Lots of great bands go through Charlotte.
6. Most of my friends are in FL, not too far away.
7. This lifelong Broncos fan won't have to be surrounded by Seachickens fans. 

Sooooo.... back to humidity, but all in all, I have no reason to be anything but happy.


----------



## Pweaks

I already found out about this yesterday but I'm just about now starting to understand that I have graduated high school and vocational school. I'm pretty happy!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Pweaks said:


> I already found out about this yesterday but I'm just about now starting to understand that I have graduated high school and vocational school. I'm pretty happy!



I always imagined you older than you are. Anyway, congratulations! Celebrate hard, you only graduate high school once in your life.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yesterday was fricking epic! Starting from the beginning, I was outside having a nice bike ride because it was warm as fvck. Then I tried my luck and texted my friend asking if he would be around our hometown (he's also in the army but serving at a different garrison than I do). He was, so we decided to go to the beach in the evening. 

Well, after I got home I just sat in the backyard having couple of beers and enjoying the sunshine. Then I rode to the beach packed with a backbag full of beer, cider, vodka and mint liqueur. Waited a couple minutes before my friend showed up and I must say that it was one hell of a feeling to see my best (and only) high school friend for the first time in 6 months. 

So, we just talked shit about army and had some drinks for couple of hours before this van colored like a cow stop behind our back and we're like wtf. So then my overly social friend just walks there and talks something with the guys and goes into the "trunk" (don't know what it's called) which happens to be a fvcking sauna!

So then I just wait 10 minutes outside for my friend to come out who is like; "What are you waiting for!? Take your clothes of and join us in the sauna!". So, then we decide to take a dip in the ice cold lake before going to the sauna which actually felt pretty good!

In the sauna we just talk shit about army and the sauna van and have swigs of the mint liqueur I brought with me. I must say, for a sauna that is build into a van, it had some pretty good steams.

After we get out of the sauna, it starts to be so dark and cold that we decide to leave. At this moment I'm already so drunk that my memory starts to fail me..

So, having some vague memories of falling like every 10 meters into the ditch, the next thing I know is that I wake up in a totally strange room next to the some guy..

Well, the guy turned out to be my friend who apparently walked me into the their place because I was totally too drunk to ride 10 kilometers on a bike to my home. 

The best part is that I didn't feel hangover at all, in fact I felt really euphoric and still do. I'm probably still just drunk but that's just good.

Sorry for sharing this shitty story with you guys, but I seriously haven't felt as happy as yesterday and today for a long time. After kicking you in the head, it feels good that the life treats you well too.


----------



## DredFul

My 125 was making wierd noises and felt like it was skipping on low gears. I thought the motor was a bit ffd since I should have had a service like 1500 kilometers ago 

Anyway today the chain fell off. Got it back and noticed it was WAY too loose. Ended up walking the bike for a kilometer because I didn't want to take the risk of the chain falling at 60kmh / about 40mph.

I just got the chain tightened and it runs so smooth now. All the noices are also gone. It was just the loose chain banging against other stuff 

So glad I got that fixed!


----------



## Vinchester

Went out to BBQ at a friend's place. Had a good time but on my way back (11pm) I took the wrong turn and got kind of lost in Bangkok. The awful road signs and barely lit streets didn't help my sense of direction at all. I'm just happy I got home alive.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Don't really know if "happy" describes how I feel about this but..

Saw this bs on my FB saying to google the words "died on" and then your birthday afterwards, and the first wiki link that shows, is you in your past life. I figured 'what the hell' and gave it a shot. Turns out I was Stevie Ray Vaughn's father.


----------



## DredFul

Alex Kenivel said:


> Don't really know if "happy" describes how I feel about this but..
> 
> Saw this bs on my FB saying to google the words "died on" and then your birthday afterwards, and the first wiki link that shows, is you in your past life. I figured 'what the hell' and gave it a shot. Turns out I was Stevie Ray Vaughn's father.



I was Julia Smith


----------



## Alex Kenivel

DredFul said:


> I was Julia Smith


 
Which Julia Smith? Composer? Director?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I work in a shoe store and a helped a guy and a little kid out. On their way out the little kid stopped by me and said "thank you for helping." It was awesome.


----------



## DredFul

Alex Kenivel said:


> Which Julia Smith? Composer? Director?



Tv director&producer. Yes, I'm just a kid


----------



## Benjamin Millar

I just listened to an entire "The Beards" concert on you tube. 
"Grow a beard or you'll be dead!"


----------



## Chuck

Spent nearly all day Friday and Saturday with the GF, twas awesome.


----------



## asher

Those warm fuzzy feelings.

Ladyfriend's graduation from college today. I've been out for two years, but she's only a year younger and feels closer than that, so not so weird  So I got to go to ceremonies and then out to dinner with her and her parents and some family, which is a pretty damn big deal for her. I also ran into some other friends out I could give congratulatory hugs to, which was nice. The weather was gorgeous and 70, so the suit came out  Food was tasty, coffee afterwards was good, and it was enjoyable even if 95% of the conversation at the table was in Bulgarian (which I speak none of).

We got to chill afterwards and accidentally wound up in the slightly sappy send-off conversation, even though I'll see her on and off over the summer probably (she's going to grad school out of state). It's been kind of an insanely stressful and turbulent year (well, a bit over now) since we started drunkenly hooking up, found out we made pretty good friends, you know where this is going... and lots of push-pull in the last few months, as she has a really hard time getting close to people and dealing with attachment, and I can get clingy when I get bad, which happened frequently. Especially when the idea had been to stay at fun and she doesn't do the "boyfriend" thing (see attachments..) The last little bit of remaining air was cleared, I was really glad I could make it today, she was really glad I was there, and it's really great to hear that you've meant a lot to someone you care about. These are things you don't hear often enough.

Warm fuzzies.

They won't last, I'll be back in the mad thread soon I'm sure


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy because we had an absolutely killer practice today, ran through our setlist for battle of the bands twice, and wrote part of a new song. We also got two new songs posted that we finished up in the last couple of days, and I'm blown away by how well they came together. 


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/breaking-ground[/SC]


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/monster[/SC]


----------



## UncurableZero

asher said:


> Food was tasty, coffee afterwards was good, and it was enjoyable even if 95% of the conversation at the table was in Bulgarian (which I speak none of).


Dude, call me next time, I might be able to help 

Damn, I love life. I graduated last week, which was pretty good fun. Had a nice vacation with a ton of good friends. If everything goes well with my exams next month I should have a free month in the summer to put my first EP together and finally get some recording done.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Incoming NBD. Aw yeah.


----------



## asher

UncurableZero said:


> Dude, call me next time, I might be able to help
> 
> Damn, I love life. I graduated last week, which was pretty good fun. Had a nice vacation with a ton of good friends. If everything goes well with my exams next month I should have a free month in the summer to put my first EP together and finally get some recording done.


 
Haha. I was forewarned, and she translated a bunch of it or I'd get asked a question directly.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mini golf... That is all.


----------



## JEngelking

I've got me a girlfriend, and I got the last of my final grades back and I got a 4.0 this semester, making that two 4.0 semesters in a row. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Jake

I did something I thought I never would. Pulled the 8 string trigger wow


----------



## Mprinsje

i accidentally toggled the voiceover on my mcbook.

I'm dying with laughter here.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I'm happy to know, after playing a show in San Jose, many miles away from where I live /normally gig, that I have fangirls with jealous boyfriends. My fiancée was there too, having just left her bridal shower. She's so awesome, she thought it was cute and funny, seeing these little girls as no kind of threat at all. Our band is called CHT, and we gave out mini cupcakes before we went on. When we got on stage I told everyone that CHT meant Cupcakes Have THC. We killed it. Killed it dead.


----------



## vansinn

Sitting here listening to soothing African music, like Doussou Bagayogo and Habib Koité & Bamada
- while browsing your cool posts, guyz'n'gals 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ixtlXFhZ_g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHBYpUMQlBU


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> I'm happy to know, after playing a show in San Jose, many miles away from where I live /normally gig, that I have fangirls with jealous boyfriends. My fiancée was there too, having just left her bridal shower. She's so awesome, she thought it was cute and funny, seeing these little girls as no kind of threat at all. Our band is called CHT, and we gave out mini cupcakes before we went on. When we got on stage I told everyone that CHT meant Cupcakes Have THC. We killed it. Killed it dead.



True or false, though?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

which part?


----------



## asher

Sorry, should have specified. Is your band's name accurate?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Lol, no. It's Common Human Traits


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> Lol, no. It's Common Human Traits


 


Part of me thought that would be utterly hilarious to be true, and then the rest is like "dude that's ....ed up". Awesome stage gag though!


----------



## TVasquez96

I had a wonderful day. Now I'm watching Lilo & Stitch, my favorite disney movie, with my little brother.


----------



## tacotiklah

No matter how mad people get me, spending time with my puppy always makes me happy again.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

asher said:


> Part of me thought that would be utterly hilarious to be true, and then the rest is like "dude that's ....ed up". Awesome stage gag though!



We've pulled things like this before. I worked at a company that delivered school lunches to rich schools, and there was always leftover food that comes back from routes. One day I got a few hundred chocolate chip cookies that were made that day and brought them to a gig. I hit the stage and announced "free cookies" and they all got snatched up in minutes. Later in the set I told them they had LSD inside. 

A lot of people tend to believe it, because they know us and know what kind of resources we have 

But I'd never do that kind of thing.

Too expensive.


----------



## MFB

Turns out, from 10PM until 3AM, Harvard Radio has an EXTREMELY heavy metal radio station called "Hospital Records." Right now they're spinning Portal's "Vexovoid" album in it's entirety, and before that was Svart Crown, Wormed, and Defeated Sanity


----------



## jonajon91

- The sun is out and has been for a while
- I'm doing well financially (for the moment)
- It's my birthday
- Going to see monuments tonight
- I just found out that sevenstring.org does this


----------



## DredFul

jonajon91 said:


> - The sun is out and has been for a while
> - I'm doing well financially (for the moment)
> - It's my birthday
> - Going to see monuments tonight
> - I just found out that sevenstring.org does this



Happy birthday


----------



## BlackMastodon

I started ordering parts for my gaming PC build this week. Not getting everything at once, gonna wait for some things to go on sale. I'm stoked as hell, but my bank account is weeping in the corner.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## asher

OMG IT'S REAL


also https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/levelup/sabertron-foam-swords-with-electronic-scoring


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh my goodness... Oh my damn...


----------



## stevexc

I'm blindly pasting that, I hope it's the right one.


----------



## asher

Just got off a conference call that lasted about 200 minutes with our door hardware guy. With an hour this morning and about two the other day we've gone through all 285 doors in our project to double check what kind of seals, locks, and latched they all need...

This is to say, I'm happy I'm done


----------



## sniperfreak223

Strawberry. Rhubarb. Pie.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just got home back from our first week long camp training which was pretty rough but it's all worth it because even though I thought the whole camp was just a big fvck up on my part, our trainer had a different idea and decided to accept the vacation plea I had for the next weekend because he liked my input during the camp. So, basicly this means I can go to the opening for the art exhibition I wrote a song for one of the works in it. I also get to the my cousin's high school graduation party on the same weekend which is pretty cool.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I got hired for my first real job ever today! I'll be working at this ski resort/hotel/vacation complex five minutes from me, specifically in the adventure center part of it. I have (paid) training on tuesday, and I think I'll end up working cool outdoor rides like ziplines, rock and rope climbs, stuff for kids, etc. I think it should be fun. Plus I'll be working with one of my friends so that's cool.


----------



## asher

Grats!

Just got back from a beer and BBQ leave-work-early hangout with my project team. I work will cool people


----------



## Fiction

Just finished a 14 Hour shift, on 2 hours sleep. Glad it's finally over, if I have any advice to you guys it's don't drink Red wine until 5am in the morning when you have a 8am-10pm shift on your busiest day of the week after.

Time for a cigarette & tea, then to bed.. yeeesh.

(Although I don't regret it, 21st parties are always most excellent, and met a lot of new people.)


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Driving to a cabin on a lake with some good friends for me and my fiancees bachelor/bachelorette party. 

Tons of meat, beer, tequila and party favors.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Having beer at the backyard on a hot summer day. The small joys of life...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

New thing to add to the ol' bucket list:
- Meet Sir Nils Olav (errr.....Sir Nils Olav II now)


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Playing at prom this Tuesday. Do girls like drums?  ?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finland just lost the ice hockey world championship tournament to Russia but hey, best man wins. I'm happy because I have some wine to help me cope with this loss.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Back home from the bachelor/ette party(ies) at the cabin on Serene Lakes. 

-Gambling in Reno.
-canoeing on the lake.
-bottles and bottles of booze consumed.
-5 pounds of bacon consumed. 
-48 hamburger patties consumed.
-2.5 pounds of hotdogs consumed. 
-24 eggs consumed.
-0 neighbors called the cops.
-taught 5 chords to 8 people in one hour while drunk.
-0 people remembered the chords the next day.

The best thing about it is I have tomorrow morning off.


----------



## Don Vito

Had a great time at my cousin's birthday party yesterday. Haven't been to a pool party since the 6th grade *#*byob


----------



## Mr Violence

I don't know why I'm happy. And I don't care. I've been depressed for the past few months, really lost in what I'm doing and bummed on mortality and life in general, wishing I'd done more up until this point.

This weekend I hung out with old friends, went to a lake, played poker with a bunch of people and stayed up till 6am watching shit on TV with friends.

After all that, I feel much better. I hope it keeps going for a bit.


----------



## cwhitey2

I got a new phone after I smashed the fack out of mine.


----------



## Nats

I keep thinking it's Monday, but it's actually Tuesday. If I keep this up for the entire week then Thursday will really be Friday.

edit. Also my coworker is on vacation this week and I don't have to hear her annoying giggle for the next 5 days.


----------



## UncurableZero

Had a nice hook-up last weekend, but today kind of tops it, I got to try a Diezel Herbert and a VH4 and should be playing some more


----------



## no_dice

I'm happy I finally figured out how to import waveforms into Sytrus.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Finally bought a noise suppressor.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I am happy right now because my band just confirmed a hometown show that we are gonna do before we play the Battle of the Bands up in Spokane on June 29th, and I whipped up a pretty cool flier for it! (at least I think it's cool  )


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Tell the guy sitting down to grow a beard.


----------



## wilch

I figured out a super cheap alternative to a string-cleaner that I've been using for years that's gone up way too much in price.

I always bought this stuff called kwik fret (50mL for ~$15), spray that on a cloth, and wipe down my strings before putting my guitars away. It actually helped with string life, kept them free from corrosion for longer.

But I started going through quite a bit recently, and didn't want to spend another $15.

Anyway, figured out that if I put half a teaspoon of eucalyptus oil in the old kwik fret container, and then filled the rest up with 100% isopropyl alchohol it works just as well, if not better than the original.

Got 2L of 100% isopropyl alchohol for $30 delivered.

Now that's good value! ...and is why I'm happy. Small win, but still, a win!


----------



## asher

I have my primetime #1 work waster back!

aka I'm back


----------



## BrailleDecibel

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Tell the guy sitting down to grow a beard.



He does kinda need one at this point, doesn't he??


----------



## UncurableZero

Karnivool are playing a show in my forbidden country in a month. I'm so freaking pumped!


----------



## Nats

It's the first day of summer dress code


----------



## sniperfreak223

Stupid little things...namely, the number repetition on my statistics on another site:


----------



## Kidneythief

My ex-girlfriend is here with that jerk who she has been cheating with on me, and are packing up her things as she is finally moving out... it's a relief, but still somehow a sour feeling.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

In senior year of high school, I had a metal band. I'm in college now. I'm talking to my friend who was the vocalist of that band, and he said that apparently there was some kid from his high school that went to all of our shows, every single one, and we never met him. My friend met this guy at a party the other day and the guy was praising us. He told him that we were the reason he started playing guitar. As the lead guitarist and main writer of the band, I can't believe it. I'm so happy that I was able to touch and influence someone who I've never met, even with my semi mediocre metalcore band.


----------



## asher

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> In senior year of high school, I had a metal band. I'm in college now. I'm talking to my friend who was the vocalist of that band, and he said that apparently there was some kid from his high school that went to all of our shows, every single one, and we never met him. My friend met this guy at a party the other day and the guy was praising us. He told him that we were the reason he started playing guitar. As the lead guitarist and main writer of the band, I can't believe it. I'm so happy that I was able to touch and influence someone who I've never met, even with my semi mediocre metalcore band.



Holy shit dude, that's awesome!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

My amp finally arrived. Its my first tube setup. Sounds. Wonderful.


----------



## Jake

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> In senior year of high school, I had a metal band. I'm in college now. I'm talking to my friend who was the vocalist of that band, and he said that apparently there was some kid from his high school that went to all of our shows, every single one, and we never met him. My friend met this guy at a party the other day and the guy was praising us. He told him that we were the reason he started playing guitar. As the lead guitarist and main writer of the band, I can't believe it. I'm so happy that I was able to touch and influence someone who I've never met, even with my semi mediocre metalcore band.


Found 3 chicks on tinder who liked my band...had no idea people knew who we were 


in other news this real cute chick wants to hang out with me


----------



## Alberto7

I don't know why I haven't ever posted in this thread. Weird.

Anyway.

I'm happy because FINALLY, after three years of ridiculous amounts of paperwork and stupidly complex and incredibly stressful bureaucracy across 4 countries spanning 3 continents, I am finally a Canadian permanent resident. It means that, among many other things (including the cool factor), my tuition fees are more than halved and I can finally get a job.


----------



## asher

Alberto7 said:


> I don't know why I haven't ever posted in this thread. Weird.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I'm happy because FINALLY, after three years of ridiculous amounts of paperwork and stupidly complex and incredibly stressful bureaucracy across 4 countries spanning 3 continents, I am finally a Canadian permanent resident. It means that, among many other things (including the cool factor), my tuition fees are more than halved and I can finally get a job.





Finally got off my butt after like three and a half weeks and went to go fence. So endorphins, yay, even though there weren't any sabre fencers tonight.

Gonna get my butt kicked this weekend, woo!


----------



## Mason Bruce

Just played some tennis, got the exercise endorphins going.


----------



## Alberto7

Man, some times I miss playing tennis. I used to play a lot from ages 10-13, and I was pretty good, too. Then I moved cities and was depressed for a bit. As soon as I began to get into it again a few months later, I broke my wrist. Once healed, I never played again. I still have my spankin' Prince Triple Threat Hornet lying somewhere around my parents' house. I should get back into it some time!


----------



## broj15

Alberto7 said:


> Man, some times I miss playing tennis. I used to play a lot from ages 10-13, and I was pretty good, too. Then I moved cities and was depressed for a bit. As soon as I began to get into it again a few months later, I broke my wrist. Once healed, I never played again. I still have my spankin' Prince Triple Threat Hornet lying somewhere around my parents' house. I should get back into it some time!




I played tennis from the age of 7 or 8 up till my junior year of high school when I had to get a job and couldn't make it to practice/ meets anymore. I haven't played in years and miss it so much. I just don't have anyone to play with anymore. Plus I'm so out of shape I'd probably be a train wreck.


----------



## Xaios

I've regressed. I'm in the process of watching the original Pokemon anime cartoon on Netflix. It's gloriously cheesy and I love it. 

Butterfree just left though. All the feels.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Bacon and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## asher

Got some sabre in tonight. Still gonna get my butt kicked this weekend 

So, happyish for as long as the endorphins last.


----------



## Don Vito

Spotify premium. Don't have to listen to ads about mountain dew in between my Arvo Part.

Also NGD tomorrow, even though I was supposed to get it today(UPS, watcha gon do?)


----------



## Alberto7

^ I look forward to that. Sometimes I forget that you do actually play guitar.


----------



## tacotiklah

Xaios said:


> I've regressed. I'm in the process of watching the original Pokemon anime cartoon on Netflix. It's gloriously cheesy and I love it.
> 
> Butterfree just left though. All the feels.



Definitely right up there with the ending to the first pokemon movie in terms of most feels had ever.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Spotify premium. Don't have to listen to ads about mountain dew in between my Arvo Part.
> 
> Also NGD tomorrow, even though I was supposed to get it today(UPS, watcha gon do?)



I'd switch back to Free if we would get ads about Mountain Dew. 

On the other news, the art exhibition I contributed some music in opens today so I'm pretty excited. 

Might as well take a little head start and publish the song now:

https://soundcloud.com/markuskiljunen/aswam


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I look forward to that. Sometimes I forget that you do actually play guitar.


yeah i really do play guitar i can play the first 30 seconds to kissing the shadows by bullet for my valentine rawk on!!


Fat-Elf said:


> I'd switch back to Free if we would get ads about Mountain Dew.
> 
> On the other news, the art exhibition I contributed some music in opens today so I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Might as well take a little head start and publish the song now:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/markuskiljunen/aswam


Don't get me wrong, I love MTN DEW, but not in between my classicals. They need some fancy wine ads for that.


----------



## Jake

Because my cheapest guitar, my RG8 kicks ass and I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on it. Also because I don't have to work a 90 hour work week this week, back to normal 50 hours haha


----------



## BlackMastodon

Slowly getting my PC build setup, just waiting on the GPU and memory to come in on Monday and then I gotta order the CPU still. Cleaned and organized my desk today to get it ready for it and everything's looking nice and clean.


----------



## alvaro89

'Cause I slept almost 12 hours


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got to spend the weekend not in Northern VA.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> Slowly getting my PC build setup, just waiting on the GPU and memory to come in on Monday and then I gotta order the CPU still. Cleaned and organized my desk today to get it ready for it and everything's looking nice and clean.


IT LIIIIVES!!!!!


----------



## Alberto7

I just finished destroying the last of my summer courses' midterms. 

... won't last long though; finals in 3 weeks.


----------



## Jarmake

I finally got rid of my wisdom tooth (of which I did complain about on the why are you mad-thread.) and the procedure lasted for a freaking minute. The dentist was quite happy when it was so easy. Just pushed it a bit with some kind of tool and picked it up and out. Good riddance!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Drinking beer while riding a bicycle to a beach to drink more beer while listening to your favorite music on a warm summer evening. Enjoy the small things...


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm back home for the first time since Christmas break! 

And...I got a job on my first interview, with a call back later that day!  So, I will be able to move here full time! Just 2 more weeks out in Alberta! Yay!

Also, I just submitted my spec sheet for the Ormsby SX run. So. ....ing. Stoked.


----------



## cwhitey2

I happy because of this:


Andy James gives demo of the LTD Elite Eclipse and shreds on EMGtv - YouTube


----------



## tacotiklah

Just got my forum name change done. Thanks Alex!


----------



## wilch

I'm a real boy now!

Upgraded my studio monitors 

big heavy boxes:






tiny size difference:





The sound is much larger, and more refined. Immense separation of instruments in comparison to the HS50m's. So much depth. They also fit my room a bit better (4m x 4.4m x 3m).

They are EVE Audio SC208 monitors. For those that don't know, Eve Audio was founded by the former CEO of ADAM Audio.


----------



## Heyyou

Good to see some funny guitarist lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgLcF_6goN8


----------



## AxeHappy

I am having a Disney Movie Night and Sing Along with friends I haven't seen in over half a year! 

Combined with yummy food I will be making (haven't been able to really cook in a long time as well) this is outstanding!


----------



## Alberto7

^ Sounds fun! Every time Mulan comes on I turn into a 9-year old girl.


----------



## asher

Mehhhh Disney. It's never done anything for me.

Have fun though!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy because I just got the word from our drummer that all our fliers for our show on the 14th are all printed up, and I'm getting ready to go pick them up and hang a few around town. Also, we made it into this week's newspaper, so that will really help spread the word about our show.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I had the sex, for the first time in forever.


----------



## asher

Dan_Vacant said:


> I had the sex, for the first time in forever.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

asher said:


>




she was singing dick in a box afterwards so I said "I have the same group stuck in my head but a different song." and it was this song.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## tacotiklah

Just got back from watching some of the second season of Orange is the New Black with some new friends and also they paid for me to go and see The Fault In Our Stars. Both were excellent and it feels really good to be out on the town with friends on a Friday night and not stuck at home feeling like a loser. Best night I've had in a while.


----------



## Fiction

Just finished a ....ing intense Saturday shift. (Sort of, still need to pack down, but kitchen service is over!)


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just got our shirts in last night for our upcoming show, and had our first Grandpa's Guitar rehearsal for the acoustic opening part of the set...as you all can tell from my posts in this thread, being in this band brings me a lot of happiness. 








EDIT: May as well throw our new demo in here too, as I am quite happy about this as well, and don't wanna spam with extra posts. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/fire-starter[/SC]


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I broke my plateau... 196.4lbs this morning...


----------



## flint757

I had gotten a raise and didn't even know it!!!


----------



## Alberto7

Ok yeah, that's pretty spankin'! Congrats man


----------



## Jakke

I've started to get back to SSO more, finally.


----------



## stevexc

Happy right now because SSO's FINALLY back online. Longest hour of my life, I actually got work done...


----------



## asher

stevexc said:


> Happy right now because SSO's FINALLY back online. Longest hour of my life, I actually got work done...



I still didn't get work done.


----------



## Jake

SSO seems to always go down while I'm at work and have to be productive 

on topic, promotion incoming.


----------



## asher

fencing endorphhiiiiiins. also my footwork didn't suck tonight.


----------



## BEADGBE7

Cleaned out my garage=> more room for gear=> Happy


----------



## Fiction

Jake said:


> SSO seems to always go down while I'm at work and have to be productive
> 
> on topic, promotion incoming.



Coincidence? Or is SSO really this distracting


----------



## Jake

Fiction said:


> Coincidence? Or is SSO really this distracting


oh it's been a long time coming 

about 3 years late at this point haha


----------



## wilch

Too funny... Read this and literally lol'd.


----------



## asher

wilch said:


> Too funny... Read this and literally lol'd.


----------



## rectifryer

But it looks like an X2N lol


----------



## asher

Eric Cantor lost his primary.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I just got 100% complete in Arkham Asylum. 

Look upon my works, ye mighty, and despair!


----------



## asher




----------



## metalmonster

3 words : 

blue tannoy reveals. 

So glad i bought them. They're really nice.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

We just finished mixing our demo for "New World Revolution" last night, and I can't stop rocking it today, I am so happy to hear all our songs coming together, and excited for our show this Saturday! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/new-world-revolution[/SC]


----------



## Murmel

Listening to the Backstreet Boys for like the first time ever.

This is seriously well composed stuff


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Eating ice cream for the time in a while, hopefully I won't have a stomach or worse. (I'm lactose intolerant)


----------



## metalmonster

New girlfriend. Tannoy reveals. 

There is one ex student that drives me mad. I'm polite with my students, even if they say things to my face, because i don't want to make a scene or whatever and this is just words. 

But last day, there was this guy listening to himself speaking for 45 minutes insisting on the fact that "i have a beautiful project" (this is my reality , not some project, and it's not beautiful, it's tough. ) and that i'm not fully operational at 10am. i was dreaming to answer this : give me the adress of a music store that's open before 11 o'clock (all 3 music stores in my town don't even open before 12, then they're open 'till 7/8 pm. Seems normal actually). 

Actually ,i'm glad he's away, he was so "me me me me me meee me me me me me me look at me i'm a sexy grandpa -seriously. aint't that akward to wear jewelry when you're 64 ? Aren't you supposed to have gained class over the years ... ? - playing guitar all around town me me me me me i'm so perfect i poop glitters" 

This and his singing were unbearable. And the way he strums the same rythm for all his songs and uses the same ol' chords all the time : don't tell me you only can read "lyrics and chords" type-stuff, and know about 5 chords maximum ... (and this was the case). 

Then his wife, which is a very nice person, gives him the gift of 10 guitar lessons, and then he meets a guy 40 years younger that plays guitar 1000x better than him. I can see how i couldn't stand him, but i also can see how he never wanted lessons and especially why i was exactly what he needed to gain humility. I can see how his wife *may* be kinda smart actually. 

as for me ...I can't stand these guys who are so immensely full of themselves. I want to tell them they're nothing, little, useless, meaningless pieces of star poop, and we are there, today, to learn how to make air vibrate so we could perhaps use it to make art and create emotion in other pieces of star poop, and that's very sophisticated and beautiful, and us playing music is making 1/10 000 000 000 of the humanity less of a digestive tube and more of a human being. 

And one of these guys 'leaving my dojo' leaves room for a new, dedicated, hard working, hard practising and passionate student with the desire to learn. And i'm looking forward to this, and i'm very happy to have this dead weight away : so little money for so much effort just to stand him and being guaranteed to fail ... or thesame amount of money for someone i will enjoy working with (hopefully but 99% of the time this is the case) and being guaranteed to succeed (because i see how the way a teacher and his student get along plays a big role) ? Easy choice.


----------



## asher

Star poop


----------



## metalmonster

yeah, star poop  (actually, i wanted to make a deep statement but not with a hint of humor  )


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm going camping with 2 of my best friends at the Pa Grand Canyon this weekend starting tomorrow....lots of alcohol, music and rain....and some other things  


Should be a good time. We are all basically hippies of different flavors so there will be a lot a hiking and...stuff. Just hoping it doesn't rain too much!


----------



## cwhitey2

...oh and I hope I dont get any ticks


----------



## Jake

Getting my RG1570 put back together once this trem gets here.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Our 4 day camp is finally over, our next and also final "semester" is looking pretty chill, plus our leaders go home next week. Yay.


----------



## Jakke

I'm taller and have bigger feet than Buckethead. He probably has me beat in hand size though


----------



## flint757

I have paid off 2 credit cards and I'm currently working on the 3rd. That will probably be paid off in a week or so. Last one is no interest until September, but I fully intend on paying it way sooner. Tired of being in debt.

I still have my school loans though, but all well.


----------



## stevexc

We got our possession date! ...month and a half earlier than what we need but at least it's not LATE!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I just got all 5 of the covers we are using for our first run of demos all put together, and am very happy with how they all came together!


----------



## asher

Dude, those look fantastic!


----------



## guitaardvark

Completely late to the party but my girlfriend has acute anxiety and she finally went to therapy so I can finally stop worrying. Feels good man


----------



## BrailleDecibel

asher said:


> Dude, those look fantastic!



Thanks man! I've been working on em all week long, so that makes me happy to hear! 

EDIT: Figured I should also add that if you follow the "Final Uprising" link in my signature, you can hear 4 of the 6 songs that will be on this demo! Also, thank you as well, metalmonster!


----------



## metalmonster

Wow these covers are awesooooome &#9835; !


----------



## asher

TGIF.


----------



## Jakke




----------



## wilch

Visiting Cilia Guitars right now, just stopping in to see the progress on my custom build.... waiting in the waiting room atm . Someone's in the demo room upstairs playing some pretty cool licks.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Had my friend who I am forming a future band with come over today. I showed him the music I'd been writing and we figured out a general plan of how to move things smoothly.
I'll write the music on guitar pro, send him mp4 files of them, he will put them through his recording system and write lyrics and vocal lines over them, and give me comments on if anything could change. Then we will have entire songs figured out with entire vocal lines to professionally record when I get back to college at our music building's studios.

Also drank a bottle and a half of wine and had a huge heart to heart with my mom for an hour because I don't have the greatest relationship with my dad, and overall it was really empowering for both of us.

And I just told a girl she's cute and she didn't think I was creepy.

Good day overall.


----------



## Nats

The Rangers lost.

I'm going out tonight for my father's day dinner (wife works sunday) which I chose to go to a restaurant that has a huge outside bar with lots of tvs so I can get drunk and watch the Italy v. England game.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Was looking for a new Linkin Park song on Youtube and found some kick-ass djent instead.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Today is the big day, Final Uprising's first show...happy, excited, and nervous all at the same time...wish me luck guys!


----------



## asher

Break ALL the legs!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Prozac. 

I think I just cracked a smile.


----------



## flint757

Was in a wedding today. Had a lot of fun. Everything went mostly according to plan and I'm drunk so a good end to a good day. Lost my bud today to a good woman.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I decided not to post this yesterday since I was pretty messed up. Yesterday I went to a album release party, for a local band. I found out about other bands there, drank with my girlfriend for the first time, hung out with people from work, spent the night with my girlfriend (the place was shitty though (it was my car and it was cold and we only had throw blankets.)) But I ended up enjoying the whole night minus worrieng about my girlfriend cause she drank 3/5 of a fifth of Captain Morgan and got sick.


----------



## caskettheclown

My vape juice is going to be in a store in the next week or so hopefully! its gonna happen, thats a done deal. Just a matter of nothing delaying it any further


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The show last night was amazing!!! The sound onstage and off was so clear, way better than we're used to jamming with, so since we could hear each other so well, we were able to lock in super-tight and kick some major ass! We sold a ton of T-shirts, CD's, and stickers...the crowd was basically a sea of Final Uprising T-shirts, I've never seen anything like it! What an amazing night. 







EDIT: Figured I would add a less blurry pic from the show, and check out our singer's epic red-eye!!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Boy: wanna play rape?

Girl: no

Boy: that's the spirit!


----------



## Noxon

I finally got to order the interface and monitors I have been wanting for forever! It may not seem like much, but I am one step closer to getting my home studio squared away. So stoked!


----------



## Pav

Got the email this morning...my CS Jackson finally showed up at the dealer. My heart was pounding when I downloaded the zip file of pictures they took for me.

It's 100% correct and beautiful. My excitement was only matched by my sigh of relief as I can finally confirm it was done the way I wanted.


----------



## Pav

/accidental double


----------



## BlackMastodon

F**kin' Game of Thrones, knocking it outta the park every season. But now I has the sad that I need to wait another 10 months for it to be back.


----------



## asher

USAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## AxeHappy

Gave my two weeks notice.


----------



## Murmel

Got my Macbook Pro "15 in the mail today.

Aww yisssssss.


----------



## MFB




----------



## Jakke

Bought a copy of Stephen King's Rage for like $8, with the cheapest listing on Amazon being at $350. Granted that those were mainly first editions in English, and I don't know what edition mine is (and it's in Swedish), but still...

For those who don't know, Rage is written under King's pen-name Richard Bachman, and tells the story about a kid who takes his class hostage during a school shooting. King felt during the 80's and 90's that the book might inspire school shootings, so he let it fall out of print. 




Jakke said:


> I'm taller and have bigger feet than Buckethead. He probably has me beat in hand size though




Also taller than Lincoln, .... yeah.


----------



## AxeHappy

OAF OXC should be shipping shortly and I just ordered 3 monocles. 

....ing. Monocles.

Life complete.

Also:
New DragonForce single is ....ing ridiculously awesome


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I just watched Alien for the first time and it was awesome. I had all the lights off and it's a thunderous lightning-filled downpour at my house.

Gonna get out of my scared paranoia with The Office now 

And my friend is coming over tomorrow to work with me on the first song of our future band. Should be fun and productive!


----------



## asher

I love Alien. It's such a good movie.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

asher said:


> I love Alien. It's such a good movie.



I have a habit of getting into things after someone related to that thing dies (like Suicide Silence) and when I looked at some of H.G. Giger's artwork I knew I had to see the movies. I'm going to rent the next few soon, probably next week.


----------



## asher

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I have a habit of getting into things after someone related to that thing dies (like Suicide Silence) and when I looked at some of H.G. Giger's artwork I knew I had to see the movies. I'm going to rent the next few soon, probably next week.



Aliens is solid too, though definitely an action movie (and that's okay, because it doesn't make that much of a pretense of anything else IIRC). I can't say I've seen any of the others though.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Cool, I'll at least watch Aliens. I did like the freaky terror vibe this one gave off. It's kinda funny since last year I watched Prometheus with my friends, and while I didn't like it, I was passively comparing it to Alien. Not in terms of quality, but the parallels/plot.


----------



## Don Vito

AxeHappy said:


> Also:
> New DragonForce single is ....ing ridiculously awesome


Thanks for the heads up. Gotta listen to that.

Porn hub comments on stock photos.


----------



## asher

wut

that's amazing. I know the concept, but that quote... what hell the fvck?

ed: @Golf Cart: Were you doing that while treating Prometheus as a prequel (which it is) or no?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The Atlas Moth- The Old Believer came in the mail today.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Asher, yes I was. If I'm not mistaken, the ship they find in Alien is the ship at the end of Prometheus, right? It's been over a year and I can't perfectly remember the movie.


----------



## MFB

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Asher, yes I was. If I'm not mistaken, the ship they find in Alien is the ship at the end of Prometheus, right? It's been over a year and I can't perfectly remember the movie.





Spoiler



The alien bacteria/mutagen eats the Promethean Engineer and births the corpse back out which housed the Xeno Proto or something to that nature after the DNA mixed. Maybe Protomorph I think it's called? But yeah, that thing at the end evolves one or two times into the Xenomorph from Alien(s).

Edit: apparently it's called "The Deacon"


----------



## metalmonster

Everything, right now, is perfect. I got enough money to live frugally, i've got really useable gear, really cute girlfriend since very little time, oh well.

Is it possible to ask for things never to change the least bit ? i do feel very content right now even if i don't have much. 

Plus, i know it will improve (my life) since it does nothing than this for the past 2 years and i'm working hard on my goals. I will achieve every single one of them


----------



## tacotiklah

Just wrote a new song today. I REALLY like how this one turned out. 
I have a weakness for symphonic black metal.


----------



## metalmonster

Two days in a row of being in a super good mood. 

Just wrote one of my best articles EVER on how to rock on guitar : 
1) intonation : you sure your bends are in tune ? And how about vibrato ? 
2) rhythm : play simpler stuff, but play as tight as hell (basically)
3) phrasing : Which notes do you want to highlight ? Do the notes flow fluently? 
4) Dynamics : can you play the same phrase largo/pianissimo (yet with conviction) then largo/fortissimo, then prestissimo/pianissimo, then prestissimo/fortissimo (without missing notes) 

Hidden message : 
Wanna have a big d*ck like me ? Just hit the "contact" page, i'm the only teacher for you. I'm ....ing awesome. Be awesome like me. Awesome people give me money, so i can make them as awesome as i am. Did i mention the word "awesome ?" 

Pretty happy with the article, gonna reread it tomorrow.

(and as i write, new likes and comments pop around like f*** popcorn  )

And things are rockin' with my GF.

And i wrote 3 songs. 

Plus, i got lessons the whole summer with the vast majority of my students. I may have did something right ... 

Seriously, i feel like some kind of curse was just lifted, or whatever, because it's not really usual for me to feel so happy, and have so many good things in my life. Seriously, today was even brighter than yesterday.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Jakke said:


> Bought a copy of Stephen King's Rage for like $8, with the cheapest listing on Amazon being at $350. Granted that those were mainly first editions in English, and I don't know what edition mine is (and it's in Swedish), but still...
> 
> For those who don't know, Rage is written under King's pen-name Richard Bachman, and tells the story about a kid who takes his class hostage during a school shooting. King felt during the 80's and 90's that the book might inspire school shootings, so he let it fall out of print.


I absolutely love that story! I used to have a copy of the book of short stories that that one was in, but I left it in my locker on the last day of high school, and haven't been able to find a copy since...d'oh! 


I'm happy because I have one potentially epic weekend coming up (band camping trip), and another weekend after that that will be epic for sure, as we're playing a halftime show for a sold-out roller derby event in Lewiston, and then a battle of the bands at The Hop in Spokane the day after that! Life is good.


----------



## Konfyouzd

There is a group of Indian ladies in the lobby of my building right now doing some traditional Indian dances and obviously there is a group of people watching them. Nothing wrong with that.

But suddenly I got the mental image of a group of Ameicans going to India and doing the Electric Slide in a random office building lobby and that shit is hilarious...


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> There is a group of Indian ladies in the lobby of my building right now doing some traditional Indian dances and obviously there is a group of people watching them. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> But suddenly I got the mental image of a group of Ameicans going to India and doing the Electric Slide in a random office building lobby and that shit is hilarious...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh my god... Our new intern... DAUYM... 

Every year it's a sexy chick...


----------



## acrcmb

CJLsky said:


> I absolutely love that story! I used to have a copy of the book of short stories that that one was in, but I left it in my locker on the last day of high school, and haven't been able to find a copy since...d'oh!
> 
> 
> I'm happy because I have one potentially epic weekend coming up (band camping trip), and another weekend after that that will be epic for sure, as we're playing a halftime show for a sold-out roller derby event in Lewiston, and then a battle of the bands at The Hop in Spokane the day after that! Life is good.


There's actually a book called the bachman books which contains the running man,rage, the long walk and Roadwork. I didn't have much trouble finding it here in NZ it was even in my schools pretty average library so you may have better luck looking for that.


----------



## sniperfreak223

'cuz only two weeks until I'm on vacation...and only two weeks until AC!!!


----------



## Church2224

I currently own 14 guitars...


----------



## Genome

My band will be supporting The Agonist in August


----------



## BEADGBE7

Watched Animals as Leaders tear it up in PHX, AZ last night, and now just taking it one day at a time


----------



## Alberto7

I am half drunk and I'm home with my dog and my guitars and I love them all. Like a lot. Like seriously. It makes me happy. So I am happy. Derp.


----------



## BornToLooze

I finally made it the crystal league in Clash of Clans.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Finished my A-levels a few days ago, and finally got round to starting my RGA42 refinishing today; managed to get all the paint off in a few hours. Dat mahogany. Just need to get through the ridiculous amounts of sealer now  Time to bust out the dremel tools


----------



## BEADGBE7

I'm happy that i just found a Bevmo close to my house, 

Happy for alcohol?


----------



## Electric Wizard

Deafheaven and Pallbearer tonight, birthday tomorrow.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^ Happy early birthday man! At least it's still "early" in Idaho for a little longer. 

I am happy because a week from what could be this very moment, I will be rocking out with my band onstage at The Hop in Spokane, after having played a sold-out roller derby event the night before...it will be my first time getting to do two shows two days in a row, I am seriously stoked for this! 

EDIT: And now I am super-happy, as our guitarist sent me some excellent video from our show, of our song "Sound of Silent Tears"...enjoy, SS.O!!


----------



## chassless

i think i have found a keeper. she's bright, knowledgeable, a bit geeky, she likes metal and jazz, and she's pretty hot. i really can't find any downside to this yet. i just hope this isn't too good to be true! 

EDIT: oh and she can also belly dance.


----------



## AxeHappy

I recently finished my last route at this prison...uh... work camp. 

Now, I just have to wait 8 hours for the bus that takes me to the airport that flies me to the other airport which flies me across the country so I can take another bus home! Be there around 9:30 tomorrow morning!


----------



## Nats

Half the office is out today. I have dual monitors. One screen has Ned vs Chile, the other screen has Spain vs Australia.


----------



## sniperfreak223

finding out that there are quite a few ladies that actually find me "cute"...even though one of them wants me to go bi and do gay stuff with our drummer then send her a video...(she thinks we'd make a "cute couple")


----------



## Konfyouzd

Had a girl ask me to tag team her w my best friend once. I wasn't about that shit at all. You can't be that hard to please and I don't need to know my friends in that way.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Hooooooly shit, I'm getting married this week.


----------



## TVasquez96

I'm graduating from high school today and my mom ordered me a nazgul/sentient combo for my ltd mh-417 as a gift


----------



## asher

Alex and T, congrats!!

I just got home from a seven hour solo trip back from Columbus filled with too much road work.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I am happy because my brother is kind enough to let me use his Epiphone Thunderbird Pro for our upcoming shows, so that I have two basses for both of the tunings we play in.  I just tried it out in the G-C-G-C tuning that I use, and this bass absolutely dominates that super-low G note! These are gonna be some awesome shows!


----------



## thatguyupthere

lets see..

going in to my senior year of HS, I'm taking excellent music programs to further my studies and become a professional musician, kinda exited about learning French next year, I'm alive, Jazz III carbon fiber picks, 

I'm flying out to California next Wednesday to spend a week at _YOSEMITE (that's yo-sem-eh-tee, for those who will inevitably pronounce it the way it's spelled) , *WOOHOO..*_




I seriously cant wait to see our Milky Way Galaxy at night...intense, to say the least.


----------



## Alberto7

^ There is nothing like looking up at the night sky and seeing things you had never seen before with your own eyes. If you haven't seen it yet, you're in for a treat! I envy your trip!


----------



## Pav

At long last, my CS Jackson is here.  a;skdjfngpaisdfbgvpiBSD PFGVB first custom!!!!!


----------



## chassless

^ congrats! are you gonna spoil us with pictures/an NGD?


----------



## Pav

Normally I'm not one to show off my gear, but an NGD may be brewing for this bad boy.


----------



## sniperfreak223

One week until AC...

and I now have a Dime beard again.


----------



## Alberto7

Just finished the first term of the summer semester and I get 11 days off after destroying my courses. Time to begin packing and move into the new apartment! Exciting stuff!


----------



## Nats

Friday. Friday.


----------



## chassless

gonna go see The Rasmus in a few hours with the girl i mentioned in the previous page. i'm not much of a fan (don't know anything else than their most famous song) but it's surely gonna be a blast!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Because DanwasbetteracT.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I seriously need to get a bass so I can learn the awesomeness that is "Headlong Flight"


----------



## Murmel

I got to see one of my favourite artists live for the first time. Though I was surrounded by extremely obnoxious, drunk and horny teens for the entire set.
Mostly I was watching the bass player to see what gear he used and how he played the parts, some of the songs have really mysterious, muddy basslines. A bit typical for indie I guess.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

No drop A songs tonight in the setlist, so I can bring an extra guitar that I normally don't use at gigs. Should make it a little more interesting....Torn between the Iceman and the Strat, but going with the Strat since i'm already bringing one ibanez...


----------



## Jake

Back from a fanfvckingtastic week in Ocean City Maryland.

my liver needs a damn break now


----------



## thatguyupthere

Jake said:


> Back from a fanfvckingtastic week in Ocean City Maryland.
> 
> my liver needs a damn break now



Lol my mom calls it ocean sh*tty


----------



## asher

done with work for today!

oh wait. It's Saturday. Well. At least I'm getting a day of vacation back...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

This is my 4,000th post


----------



## Jake

thatguyupthere said:


> Lol my mom calls it ocean sh*tty


 I mean it's pretty shitty but still, it's cheap and it's the beach


----------



## Noxon

...because I just got myself some nicotine patches in an effort to quit smoking. 

TBH, I could post that same thing in the "Why are you mad" thread.  Here's to hoping I can do it.


----------



## flint757

Went to work Friday and it turns out my best bud threw me a surprise birthday party behind my back. Was totally blindsided by it and it was awesome. Truly the best birthday I have ever had. My friends and family all surprised me at Chuey's and afterwards we went back to his place and got shit faced drunk playing beer pong while listening to some tunes. I also got caught up on Game of Thrones and that too was epic. I have never felt more appreciated by those around me more than I do now. I've always been there for them and it's nice to know that I mean as much to them as they do to me. Warm fuzzy feelings.


----------



## caskettheclown

If all goes well i'll have my vape juice in 3-4 more stores in the next couple months. I'm hopefullly about to be a very busy man but the money will be awesome!!


----------



## sniperfreak223

because I just feel awesome right now.


----------



## Jakke

Well, seems like I've gone dun bought me my first Keeley


Oh, right, I forgot:


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Wedding was on Friday. It was awesome. I wasn't nervous one bit. I was so cool about the whole thing my wife couldn't even cry, although I was making funny little faces at her just so she wouldn't.

Had an after party at our house. Now I'm awake.

NPUPD soon to follow..


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I am so far beyond happy right now, or ecstatic, or any kind of synonym that would fit in this thread...Final Uprising won first place at the Spokane Battle of the Bands last night, and we are going on to play at the Knitting Factory on September 20th!!! I have absolutely no words right now.







Here is footage of the whole set, for anyone who is interested, and thank you in advance to anyone who has a look/listen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuUyt8qzKlc&list=PLbB9einXbb3yIUY59xqLtzFaesGxMcwhk&index=1


----------



## AxeHappy

1. I have access to my computer again, back in Guelph and done working out in Alberta, So I got to give my first positive rep in about 8 months.

2. I got my favourite guitar, a 1990 S540LTD, setup and wired up and shredding again! I haven't been able to play in over 2 years I think it is now and I almost always .... up wiring jobs the first time! Pretty happy about it! Plus, playing freshly dressed frets is always a joy. ....ing shreds.


----------



## Fat-Elf

There was this guy I used to talk for over a year in Skype before he just got lost back in last October until yesterday when he finally contacted me. Also, SSO finally working like after 4 days after being down.


----------



## stevexc

Well, I'm posting here, aren't I? That's a pretty good reason to be happy


----------



## Alberto7

^ Indeed. I haven't been this happy in a while. And that worries me.


----------



## kamello

same story here, I needed some opinions regarding some guitars I've been GASsing lately and I needed the help of random e-strangers to make up my mind for me, but since the site got down I ended up pulling the trigger by myself


----------



## Dog Boy

SS is back up! Happy!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm with everyone above, I didn't realize just how much I used this site until I couldn't! My #1 stop for guitar porn is back, I'll be off browsing the NGD threads and drooling.


----------



## Jake

SSO is back! My productivity skyrocketed during it being down though


----------



## Fat-Elf

There was this guy I talked with for over a year until he just stopped contacting me last Octomber until he finally contacted me last night so I'm pretty happy he did so.


----------



## Jarmake

I arranged and cleaned most of my garage, mowed the lawn of my backyard, irrigated our plants (lettuce, peas, tomatos etc.) and the sun is shining. I'm soaked with sweat already and the day has just begun. I love summer.


----------



## AxeHappy

OAF OXC. 8 strings of pure sex.


----------



## UncurableZero

Just started driving school, I've put this off for way too long. I'm actually really into cars, so it makes it that much more enjoyable.
Also I've got awesome grades on my exam for getting into university, so I should be starting this fall


----------



## Kaickul

Bit by bit the pieces fall...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Nile and Clerks

"37 dicks?!"


----------



## Nats

The VPN at work isn't going through the network firewall anymore which means I can watch porn at work and work at the same time!


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> promotion incoming.


Promotion received and it was a big one at that 

I'm now at the highest position I can be at and get to manage an entire team of managers


----------



## Luafcm

I'm happy to be trading a Bad Monkey and Boss Super Octave for a NI Guitar Rig 4 Kontrol Edition. Seems like a pretty good deal!


----------



## habicore_5150

That I've aged for the 23rd time in my life...that, and one of the people that I watch on YouTube has joined Extra Life and is scrapping together a charity that will happen from now until around the end of October


----------



## Murmel

I have enormous GAS for a Fender Coronado bass. 30.5" of semi-hollow, thumpy awesome.







God, I'm not gonna be able to sleep. Can't stop thinking about one of these with flats and a piece of foam in the bridge.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I completely forgot those exist. Another thing to look out for when I finally get around to scratching my short-scale itch.

EDIT: Not so excited about it now that I see it's MiC. Not that China can't make decent gear, there's just something that rubs me the wrong way about Chinese Fenders that don't say Squier on the headstock.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I just survived another Typhoon.


----------



## TedEH

New lady friend just agreed to a second date.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Really loving the 7621 I just got, and the Rep Thread is going well.

Got a bunch of work to catch up on but my office window looks out at the pool and my hot wife has a bunch of her hot friends over for swimming and general outside purposes.

Summer is ....in awesome.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

As i mentioned in the rep thread.. I ordered a candy apple red tele (not received yet), a SD hot rails pickup for said guitar (also not yet received) and a blackstar HT5 head (received). NG/P/AD thread incoming soon. So yeah. lifes good. Apart from I lost my job. but who cares I have a tele now.


----------



## asher

My rep e-peen has grown a bar thanks to the summer rep thread


----------



## Murmel

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I completely forgot those exist. Another thing to look out for when I finally get around to scratching my short-scale itch.
> 
> EDIT: Not so excited about it now that I see it's MiC. Not that China can't make decent gear, there's just something that rubs me the wrong way about Chinese Fenders that don't say Squier on the headstock.



I don't care, have you heard how good these sound? Jebus Christ.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just had a look at the 2nd page of the new issue of the Clearwater Tribune today, and this was on it:








Awwwwww yeah.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Congrats dude!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Might have just snagged a part time job working for a friend; he owns a trucking company and needs trucks delivered a few times a month. $2500 for two days worth of work 3-4 times a month would be cool...I run my own business but it's pretty self sufficient and could do without me on the weekends, which is when I'd do this. I've run this business out of my house for the last 3 years and I haven't really left the house all that much; starting to feel like a shut in lol. 

This could be cool...waiting to see.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm not...


----------



## metalmonster

Yesterday i was watching argentina vs netherlands and as this game was kind of boring (really, it was. Don't temporise a game when you didn't score first) i was thinking to myself "man ... *this chick* is so hot, plus we get along very well, i'd really like to be with her* 


BAM

She's single. Anyway it wasn't going well with her bf, she was unhappy and frustrated in bed ... 


Let's just say i'm so gonna take care of this. Many times. 

PLUS : i had this short relationship, the end was crappy but the good thing is i got out of 4 years of depression thanks to my ex. So i'm so up for meeting this girl right now. 

2nd plus : got a new student 

3rd plus : lots of students keep taking lessons during summer. Awesome. 

4rd plus : I'm about to get a RG1527 by ibanez. Used. But that's only if "things go well" but actually, things are on this path ... 

5th plus : i wake up as a happy man. I spend good times with my bro, i work hard, i'm starting to get some cool-esque gear, i talk to tons of chicks and will get laid in no time ... that metalmonster dude is kind of happy 



PS : sorry i may come out as shedding kind of a crude light on the reasons i'm happy right now. But that's the way i feel.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I know i JUST posted in the mad thread, but my ex wife called saying I need to pick up my son today, instead of tomorrow.

I went from getting him on the weekends to full time cuz she cant do it anymore.

Super anxiety atm *pillpop* but I know this is a good thing.

Breathe.....


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I've been testing my ear a lot more lately by learning songs (or at least bits and pieces of them) and I was just working on Sarcophagus by Nile. Feeling happy that I'm making progress with this whereas I used to be absolutely terrible at identifying notes by ear.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Making progress on repairing my new cabinet that came in today and ended up annihilated by UPS in transit. 

I was pissed as hell.....but it's turning around as I'm repairing more and more.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Snagged some Blackouts from a friend to throw in my Mushok. Hyped.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I woke up in such a shitty mood yesterday and it just kinda followed me throughout the entire day. After being angry for 24 hours with no real reason I don't really feel like I have a choice but to just be happy in knowing that the week has come to an end and I will be free to roam the streets once more at quittin' time...


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm VERY happy because I'm in the US right now, spending time with my g/f.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Really shitty, exhausting week behind and at home atm. Possibly going to see my best friend tomorrow for the first time in months.

+ I bought sriracha sauce. It was different brand than what I've had before but this one is actually better because it's not so damn hot.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Santuzzo said:


> I'm VERY happy because I'm in the US right now, spending time with my g/f.



Just curious, man. How do you make the long-distance (VERY long-distance in your case) work? (Message me if you want to.)


----------



## asher

Throwing a show party tonight


----------



## J7string

Spent some good time with a guy I really like last weekend, made some rough sketches on future plans together... I have an acoustic project lined up with one of my friends. Life is good right now!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I saw someone get OWNED in traffic today for being a dumbass... 

There was a bus parked on the side of the road. 

I was on another bus that was looking to park.

As you know, buses are very very long vehicles. So my bus driver decides to try and park in front of the other bus that was already parked. And normally this wouldn't be an issue.

As she starts to approach the curb she's still more or less parallel with the other bus, but the space between them is slowly getting smaller.

Some guy in a car gets the brilliant idea to try and speed up to pass on the side that would put him BETWEEN THE BUSES as opposed to passing on the left.

He got sandwiched between them and he was completely stuck in his car because all 4 doors were firmly pressed up against a few tons of bus...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

^^ People throw "LOL" around a lot, but I actually did laugh out loud for a solid 10 seconds at that.  Also, I'm listening to the song "Ten Plagues" from Ektomorf, and your avatar is headbanging in perfect rhythm with the song. 


I'm happy because we got our tickets to sell for our show at The Knitting Factory in September...it's quite the trip that I'm gonna be playing the same stage that so many of my favorite bands have played before me.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New 7 incoming...stoked on this one; been wanting to try it out since they were announced. EMG 57/66s!


----------



## JEngelking

Just booked the appointment for my first tattoo.


----------



## dedsouth333

JEngelking said:


> Just booked the appointment for my first tattoo.



Careful, lest you become an ink junky like the rest of us.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

After two days of endless tinkering, my cabinet that arrived severely damaged by UPS is now fixed and fully operational! Lookin' good!


----------



## asher

Set went well enough last night, started a bit bumpy but everyone had a good time . Got to see friends that I haven't in a while and won't for a while longer. Spent today hanging out with people, conquered a Vermonster (20 scoops of ice cream, four toppings, cookie, brownie, banana, whipped cream), watched World Cup, got marginally better at bowling.

It's been a good two days, especially since most weekends I kinda spend by myself. Or most days after work when I don't fence or have band.


----------



## flint757

Finally got my helicopter working right. Took a lot of guess and check on the parts that needed fixing, but it is flying great now. One step closer to something bigger so I can work on some camera work.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Helicopter? Like... A helicopter??


----------



## flint757

No, not a real passenger sized helicopter, just a hobby sized one. It was fading left like crazy and was stiff causing it to start to TBE until it just crashed into the ground, so I had to take it apart. I think some of the original parts were just too stiff. 

I'd probably kill myself in a real helicopter, but maybe some day.  Right now my goal is to work my way up to one that can hold a full sized, 3-axis gimbal that way I can attach my cameras for some nice aerial videos/photos. I'm a long way from that though.


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## Emperor Guillotine




----------



## asher

What the actual ....?


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## Emperor Guillotine

asher said:


> What the actual ....?



Someone is going to make that shit their avatar now.....just watch.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Its a stage performance..


----------



## JEngelking

Frets polished, strings changed, guitar setup. So nice.


----------



## no_dice

Got to visit a bad ass studio yesterday, and I may be recording there in the near future.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Had an awesome band practice yesterday, and it was the first one in 2 weeks, so it was nice to get my jam on once more! We also did our first radio interview after practice, and I bought a Dimebucker from our guitarist that he took out of his old broken Razorback that I am gonna get put into my baritone Telecaster soon...should sound pretty brutal indeed!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Found $74 cash in an envelope in my dresser while cleaning it out.  Past Me is f**king awesome at stashing away money for me to find!


----------



## Jake

BlackMastodon said:


> Found $74 cash in an envelope in my dresser while cleaning it out.  Past Me is f**king awesome at stashing away money for me to find!


The greatest feeling! 

I'm happy because my bank account is starting to shape up to the point where my GAS takes over and makes me impulse spend absurd amounts of money 

Just gotta keep saving and make sure I can last it through this school year


----------



## DeathChord

I'm never fu**ing happy, but I can be content in the moment, that moment could consist of me playing my 8 string @ 11 through my Marshall, eating at the Y or listening to some L.O.G till my ears bleed, you know the simple things in life.


----------



## asher

REAL (AND QUALITY) FENCING LESSONS. As in one on one with a coach. God I hope he decides to come down here part time like they're discussing.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I laughed so damn hard at Black Mastodon talking about his 'Past Me' I almost threw up. Gotta love a laughing fit. Been a good day.


----------



## BlackMastodon

You can't soil that mighty beard, keep that in check.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

In my free time, I have been offering my writing services to some people via Craigslist, and it definitely has helped me make some spare cash on the side when I'm not working.

Want to make yourself sound more professional with a more proficient handle on things? I most certainly have got you covered.

What I can do:
- resumes
- job/interview questionnaires 
- research papers & essays
- lab papers and analysis
- resumes
- reviews
- blogs
- articles
- editorials
- tutorials (other forms of technical directions)
- press releases
- biographies (for Facebook pages or blogs)
- summarizations

I also offer EDITING and PROOFREADING for any of the above in my list.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Awesome band practice. Show this Friday. Also found out that CHT's going to do a live performance and interview at a radio station in San Jose sometime soon.


----------



## Nats

Dillinger Escape Plan announced they're the opening band for the nine inch nails/Soundgarden show I have tickets for. I nearly fell out of my chair when they announced it.


----------



## Xaios

Because Djod is inside me.


----------



## AlejoV

Just got Volumes's new album, "No Sleep"!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I finally have a steady partner again, I just bought a kilt, and someone finally has those awesome Testament " I Heart Thrash" t-shirts back in stock.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Because we marched around 30-40 kilometers for 10 hours last night. And just when we thought that it was over we had to march couple of extra kilometers to ford over this tiny river. I got terrible blisters the halfway through but didn't want to give up so I made it to the end with he cost of my feet as I can barely walk now as every step is pure agony.

Sorry for the confusing text. We stayed up for 25 hours yesterday and only got half an hour of sleep this morning.


----------



## Xaios

...and that makes you happy?


----------



## Noxon

^^ Wrong thread maybe? I have almost posted "happy" in the "mad" thread and vice versa.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I just spent the last hour reading about the hilarious shitshow that was Dashcon 2014 and had to contain myself in the office a few times.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Xaios said:


> ...and that makes you happy?



Yes. As exhausting it was, I'm proud of myself for making it to the end. Almost half of other people gave up halfway through. It was also just one hell of an experience that I really wouldn't want to go through again but makes a great memory.


----------



## Jarmake

Xaios said:


> ...and that makes you happy?



Yep, finnish army is like that. Makes you carry the contents of your locker in your back with assaulting gear (and couple of mines, as was in my case) for 40 kilometers and makes you proud of those giant blisters. And then you have to run the last 10km's.

It sucks, but the feeling is euphoric when you have done it and didn't quit.


----------



## JEngelking

Because my leg is currently being tattooed. This could have easily gone in "Why are you mad right now?" thread, but I'll choose to be positive about it.


----------



## Alberto7

Because I just read this post:



BlackMastodon said:


> I just spent the last hour reading about the hilarious shitshow that was Dashcon 2014 and had to contain myself in the office a few times.



and I researched, and now I'm soiling my pants in laughter.


----------



## Don Vito

0:18 "BDSM 101"


----------



## Nats

Watching my 7mo old girls rolling around with each other, playing and interacting and making each other smile and laugh makes me happy.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Off to a HUGE re-enactment faire with my group this weekend, and best bit is my best mate's coming along! We went to our first re-enactment down on the south coast together in June 2013, but his overprotective mother's been OTT and kept him from coming back since. A year and a half-dozen jobs later and he's 18 and finally able to join me again


----------



## Konfyouzd

Certain things at work are finally starting to make sense and it feels good.


----------



## asher

Four days of lessons were awesome. The coach who came down REALLY knows his shit (having helped train two Olympians, I would hope so), he's also damn funny. And he might come down for at least a weekend or two a month so this might be a continuous thing!

ed: also I guess it's my birthday now.


----------



## JEngelking

^ Happy birthday man!


----------



## Bekanor

Today I set up a home theatre system for a girl I work with. She paid me $100 and took me and my gf out for lunch. 

After lunch I got an email offering me the job I interviewed for on Tuesday. I am all over that shit. It's far less flexible being shift work but it's more money and it's tech experience in heavy industry (they're an engineering firm that make gear for rail networks as well as GPS tracking software and asset management products). This is a huge huge load off my shoulders and now I can actually start putting money away for my future again. 

After I get some toys first though.


----------



## cwhitey2

Just found out my next pay check will be 3k ....I almost shit my pants....thats 4 times what I normally make. 




GAS is in overdrive right now!!



AND I get to see PSYOPUS tonight!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

FRIIIIIIIIIIDAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

For those of you who didn't know, I'm a preschool teacher, and today our little ones are performing for the parents with me on guitar. With hits like Wheels On the bus, happy and you know it, down by the bay, old MacDonald and more! 

Then tonight im playing an illegal punk venue. 

What a contrast.

.. And my wife and I broke the news about the baby to our parents last night. Needless to say I didn't get much sleep.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Noice...


----------



## Nag

I'm happy right now because I read the UltimateMetal thread about us and almost died laughing


----------



## Noxon

Nagash said:


> I'm happy right now because I read the UltimateMetal thread about us and almost died laughing



I snorted when I read, "wall to wall cvnts and bedroom shredder virgins"


----------



## asher

Nagash said:


> I'm happy right now because I read the UltimateMetal thread about us and almost died laughing


 

Link?


----------



## Noxon

Banned from Sevenstring.org for a month... - Ultimate Metal Forum

Enjoy!


----------



## Noxon

wrong link before. Although that one shits on us too. Try this:Just visited the sevenstring.org forum for the first time... - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Speedos

waiting on my ran custom crusher 8 project to get started ... each time i felt down for the past 9 months ( since i got in contact with ran ) i had this guitar to cheer me up... sad day ? look again at my guitar mockup!
and each passing day makes me even more happier and eager since soon they are about to start building it! 
another thing that makes me happy right now is that i am in the summer vacation ... and what makes me feel that i am actually in the summer vacation is the fact that i don't even know what day it is : )


----------



## BlackMastodon

Noxon said:


> wrong link before. Although that one shits on us too. Try this:Just visited the sevenstring.org forum for the first time... - Ultimate Metal Forum


"I couldn't dumb myself down enough for that place." -Loren Littlejohn, Lover of all boobage.

 Amazing. Simply amazing. I still love how everyone assumed every member here only likes djent.

Edit: Oh my sweet Jesus they defend BRJ, too! This is rich.


----------



## Nats

> I'm fairly sure the most-used words are 'djent', 'IMO/IMHO', 'Misha' and 'Superior Drummer'.



Lolz


----------



## Konfyouzd

Learned something new ab Able ton tonight.


----------



## Jarmake

Today I am going to drive 200km's to visit my friends and there's going to be some drinking and other shenanigans involved. Always nice to see some old friends.

Also visited my father yesterday and brought my dog for daycare (don't want to put her in hellishly hot car today for couple of hours...) and the blower on my car broke down. I mean the one that controls the temperature and stuff on the inside. That really pissed me off, so I ripped out the cirquit board with the resistors, which controls the amount of air blowing, and fixed it by soldering a piece of guitar string to it! I hope you know what I mean, since I don't know the real terms to it. The cirquit board costs about 80 euros, so I'm quite happy for fixing it for free.


----------



## asher

Despite my first flight leaving 45 minutes late I still made my connection and had time to get some food, so I'm now in San Diego till Tuesday hanging out with family.

Also because I went EST to PST it's still my birthday for another few hours for the little that's worth


----------



## Jarmake

asher said:


> Despite my first flight leaving 45 minutes late I still made my connection and had time to get some food, so I'm now in San Diego till Tuesday hanging out with family.
> 
> Also because I went EST to PST it's still my birthday for another few hours for the little that's worth



Have a really nice birthday mate!


----------



## Alberto7

asher said:


> Despite my first flight leaving 45 minutes late I still made my connection and had time to get some food, so I'm now in San Diego till Tuesday hanging out with family.
> 
> Also because I went EST to PST it's still my birthday for another few hours for the little that's worth



Happy extended birthday, duder!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Happy birthday! Welcome back to the motherstate


----------



## asher

Thanks guys!!

Even if I'm too far south it's good to be back.

Also, my mom may be the best. Crocheted these guys:


----------



## Kaickul

Successful first jam of my new band Ayan and the Myopics!!!!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

After a successful performance/picnic with the preschool and their families, I hauled mine and my other guitarists' gear into my Scion tC (mad tetris skeelz) down to the seedy Burnt Ramen in Richmond, Ca. where we proceeded to kill it dead.








This was my first show played with my new Agile Intrepid 830 and it was GANGBUSTERS! Lots of compliments, and the tone was awesome. One of our newer songs, which we haven't practiced much, went over SUPER well. Now we need to concentrate on our upcoming radio performance/interview...


----------



## Nats

That Ninja Turtles background just made me happy.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

One of the guys who lives there, a good friend of mine Loren from Party Animal spraypainted that

Michelangelo was my favorite (skateboard)


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fajitas man... Fajitas...


----------



## asher

Reading those UG threads.

The butthurt is strong...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

New guitar shipped today!
(3 days from Canada to here.)
Now the countdown begins... o.o


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

decided to check out Decrepit Birth, was not disappointed


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

My first ever online purchase with my OWN debit card from my own big boy grown-up bank account. 7-year-old me would be so proud.


----------



## Xaios

First new guitar in more than _7 years_, and first since joining SSO. Will make a thread sometime in the next day or so.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Xaios said:


> First new guitar in more than _7 years_, and first since joining SSO. Will make a thread sometime in the next day or so.


DAMN! O.O

I've been going like 2.5 - 3 years since I got a new axe and new gear. But wow you really have me beat!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started watching True Detective yesterday. Not only is it a really freakin' good show, but I also fell in love with Alexandra Daddario.


----------



## Jake

Played a fantastic Carvin CT4 today and I think I mighttttt buy it. It definitely made me happy.


----------



## mongey

wow all this happiness on a metal forum 

Im happy cause my missues is preggo with our 1st child and we just made it through the 12 week scan with perfect results. we lost a baby last year at the 12 week scan so been fearing it since we found out 2 months ago


----------



## Bekanor

Gear I had for sale is sold, just pulled the trigger on a Mark V, picking up a new 65" 4K TV this afternoon, and the finalised salary package info for this new job came through last night and is way more than what I was expecting. 

So ....ing stoked.


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> Played a fantastic Carvin CT4 today and I think I mighttttt buy it. It definitely made me happy.


Granted it hasn't sold by friday I think I'll be putting a deposit down on that bad boy after some thought.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

New guitar arrived yesterday. (A day or two early!)


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> Granted it hasn't sold by friday I think I'll be putting a deposit down on that bad boy after some thought.


Walked up in that bitch and said fvck a deposit and bought it right then and there.

NGD either today or tomorrow


----------



## Church2224

I got an RG655 in Orange on the way and I bought me a new AR-15- LWRC M6 SPR


----------



## wilch

35 today. Happy and sad...lol. 35, I still remember my 18th, time flies.

So I did the Happy Birthday song to the theme of the Imperial March.


----------



## Noxon

wilch said:


> 35 today. Happy and sad...lol. 35, I still remember my 18th, time flies.
> 
> So I did the Happy Birthday song to the theme of the Imperial March.
> 
> [youtube]http://youtu.be/P5a7KwX7oyY[/youtube]


Happy Birthday, man!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Today this is me:


----------



## Church2224

Happy Birthday African American Mastodon! 

As for me, I am getting laid tonight!


----------



## Noxon

Church2224 said:


> Happy Birthday African American Mastodon!
> 
> As for me, I am getting laid tonight!


----------



## zombieritual

just got confirmed to open the newly announced joliet date of the arsis/allegaeon/exmortus tour, and it'll only be my third show. some dude randomly reviewed both of my EPs last night and wants to do an interview. saw one of the cooks at work last night take a small thin pizza, folded it in half like a taco, and started to walk home while eating it. yep!


----------



## wilch

Noxon said:


> Happy Birthday, man!



thanks Noxon!


----------



## asher

For both you birthday gents:


----------



## wilch

Found out recently that a custom Cilia Guitars 7 string I ordered quite a while ago might be ready by the end of August. 

Started preparing/writing a heavy demo tune for it too...some snippets:


----------



## BucketheadRules

Two years ago today I was on my way to this place:













That's Roquebrune Cap-Martin, which I think is the second-furthest south-east town in the whole of France. My family and I drove all the way down there from the UK for a week around this time in 2012, it was amazing. And that first photo was taken from the swimming pool... I mean, as views from the pool go, does it get much better?

In the distance there, you can see Monaco harbour. We took a train and had a day trip there... 









A famous bit of the GP track:





And the average car showroom in Monte Carlo:






Remembering it just makes me happy, even though I'm back in the UK and it's pissing with rain.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Because I graduated University in May, and although I'm killing myself working 60-70 hours per week, I've been spoiling the shit out of myself.

A month ago, I got myself a 1974 Ampeg V4.

On Friday, I finally built myself the custom bike I've been wanting to build for ages.

And at this time tomorrow, I'll be on a plane to Guatemala for my first vacation in 5 years and to spend 10 days with a friend I haven't seen in a year.

Life is good, dudes.


----------



## Jarmake

I may have bought a Jackson guitar... Now that was a quick decision. I saw it on local marketplace, contacted the seller instantly and bam! it was done. And it was at great price too! I sense an incoming NGD post coming in a couple of days.

Wish I had more money though, the guy was selling old professional soloist too, and it was dirt cheap too. Although I guess it might have the same neck profile as my old charvel mod5 had and I didn't get along with it at all.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Did a show last weekend in Spokane with the band Sonancy at the Checkerboard Bar, and had an amazing time! It all came together on a really short notice, but we had an awesome set and played our new song "HalluciNation" live for the first time, which went over really well! And the dudes in Sonancy were really cool guys, we vowed that we must play more shows together soon, and they totally tore it up that night as well. Next on the agenda, two upcoming shows this weekend, one in Pullman, and one in Moscow on Saturday and Sunday. Life is good!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I got my drivers license!


----------



## Noxon

It is my birthday!!


----------



## asher

Happy spawn date!


----------



## Noxon

asher said:


> Happy spawn date!



Thanks, dude!


----------



## JEngelking

New (to me) car.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

had a long talk with my manager a few days ago and both her, and the store owner see that i have the potential to move on up the company once the position becomes available which should be soon the way things are going.


----------



## kazzie

MY HAIR LOOKS FABULOUS TODAY


----------



## Murmel

I really regret not putting in more effort during high-school. Graduated with good grades except in math and biology/physics, which I probably could've done better if I put more work into it.
Been doing some math for a couple of hours every day the past few days, and I'm doing pretty good so far. I'm definitely not a natural, but I 'get it' better now in just a couple of days than I did in 2 years with the same material


----------



## BlackMastodon

kazzie said:


> MY HAIR LOOKS FABULOUS TODAY


HFHD? 



Murmel said:


> I really regret not putting in more effort during high-school. Graduated with good grades except in math and biology/physics, which I probably could've done better if I put more work into it.
> Been doing some math for a couple of hours every day the past few days, and I'm doing pretty good so far. I'm definitely not a natural, but I 'get it' better now in just a couple of days than I did in 2 years with the same material


Not sure how it is in Sweden, but I definitely regret putting in as much effort as I did in high school.  I did well and had some kind of social life, I just wish I realized sooner that I didn't need to take it seriously.

Back OT:
I had the first 3 days of this week off and in that time I finished The Wolf Among Us (good, fun story if you aren't a video game "purist" who despises all things quick time events), Tomb Raider (awesome game, one of my favourites from the past couple years), and True Detective (great show). Unfortunately, being off from work made me really miss the unemployed/student life and going back to my routine of waking up at 6 am is gonna blow.  But money will be great.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Still have a 4.0 in my grad program, and I haven't had an injury in my half marathon prep this year.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Recorded vocals for the first time tonight and actually don't hate the sound of my own voice as much as I imagined I would...


----------



## asher

HOLY SHIT MOON HOOCH WAS SO GOOD

(a band, not a drink)


----------



## Taylor

Put in 8 hours at work, finished my last final for summer classes, got some work done on the 8 string, and laid down some tasty riffs on my 7. Time for bed.


----------



## Necris

Yesterday I finally decided to go digging through my closet to find cds with copies of the very first music I'd made, it mostly consisted of ambient made with arrangements of manipulated found sounds, but there were some genuine attempts at melodic music too.
The time line is hazy for me, I know I picked up guitar shortly after I started making this stuff, it's been 8 or 9 years since I started playing guitar, so this music is probably 8-9 years old nearly 10 at the oldest. 
I hadn't heard any of it in probably 7 or 8 years before last night. 

It's interesting to hear an example of what happens someone with literally no musical background or knowledge decides to just go for it.
At the time I made it I'd never so much as held a real instrument, much less tried to learn one, and wouldn't for some time. It goes without saying that I was utterly ignorant to music theory, I couldn't even have told you what a staff was or how many notes were in an octave (or what an octave was). Once I started I couldn't stop and I was extremely productive, but the majority of what I created is lost aside from what is contained on these CDs.

Hearing it again reminded me of all of that, and some of it I actually find enjoyable, so that's a nice feeling.


----------



## Jake

9 more days of work until I move back into school.

My Carvin rules

I just won $80 at the casino awwww yeahhhh. Haven't walked out of there with less than $50 yet


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Because my new Ibanez 8 string kicks all kinds of ass, the light on the front of my 6505+ combo just started working again, and I just put THIS ............ on layaway today







I'd been looking for a second reasonably priced SZ520 ever since I picked up my first one, and given this one was $200, I figured "FUGGIT" and put it on layaway.

Gotta sell a guitar and bass to fund it, as I'm a bit low on funds at the moment, but whatever. At least my raise kicks in on sunday. AN EXTRA 20 CENTS AN HOUR WOO


----------



## Church2224

It's My Birthday!


----------



## dedsouth333

Church2224 said:


> It's My Birthday!



It's my birthday, too!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Happy birthday broskis!


----------



## asher

happy spawn date duders!


----------



## dedsouth333

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fat-Elf

They're showing some Counter-Strike tournament live on the national tv channel at late night Saturday. It's a scary time we're living in...


----------



## JEngelking

Church2224 said:


> It's My Birthday!





dedsouth333 said:


> It's my birthday, too!



Happy birthday guys!


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> They're showing some Counter-Strike tournament live on the national tv channel at late night Saturday. It's a scary awesome time we're living in...


 

FTFY.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> They're showing some Counter-Strike tournament live on the national tv channel at late night Saturday. It's a scary time we're living in...



Back when I had fancy satelite tv, there was a channel that showed Cs 1.6 tourneys(even though CS source had been out for 2 years). Anyways, im happy because im drunk @ Lakehouse. Gotta love life sometimes ya,know


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Beer. That is all.


----------



## Jake

Well I was assaulted twice in one night at work during my 16 hour shift by the same employee. Why am I happy you ask? Because firing someone is sweet justice for being a ....ing idiot at work. 

Also now my employees really know not to fvck with Jake


----------



## asher

Irish car bombs.


----------



## asher

Guardians of the Galaxy is worth my double posting.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm in the US for the first time in two and a half years, one week in to a two week vacation. I'm taking thorough advantage of the cheaper gear prices while I'm here, the tally so far being:

Aguilar Tone Hammer 500 head
MarkBass Traveller 102p 2x10" cab
SKB heavy duty flight case for bass, and to put in it...

A mofuggin' Fender Tony Franklin signature fretless P Bass in 3TS w/tort guard.

Giggitty.

I'll be able to take it all back on the plane with me, too, since the Aguilar is small enough to fit in my carry on bag, the cab is _just_ small enough to fit in a rolling suitcase my sister had lying around, and the bass flight case is sturdy enough to protect Indy from a nuclear explosion. I'll have to pay the extra bag fee, but that'll still be cheaper than shipping it all to Korea, and _MUCH_ cheaper than buying the stuff in Korea instead.

Hopefully gonna go have a jam with my old band buddies once or twice this week, too, which should be fun.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I finally finished writing one of the two songs I've wanted to get done for the summer. My friend and I are very slowly starting our future band, and I've been writing music on guitar pro while he makes vocal lines. If anyone wants to hear a crappy guitar pro converted to mp4 song I wrote, let me know. It's only taken me a month to write


----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm really quite drunk and I feel great 



EDIT: Goodness gracious me, so drunk that I looked at this post this morning and didn't remember writing it last night. Bit worrying actually...


----------



## Cbutler

pretty simple answer, some sweet leaf and 7 strings!


----------



## ghostred7

just found out we're opening for venomous maximus on saturday \m/


----------



## tmemike

I just finished a full length album which has had a lot of positive feedback and concluded a very successful tour with my band Through My Eyes! 

Check out my band here for a free download link to our album: www.facebook.com/TMEisDTF


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I'm disappointed I missed that tour, you guys are tight as ..... Hell, I even had Alex's old pod for a while 

I'm just happy that I have this weekend off. Going see Guardians of the Galaxy friday, and then to the beach and ren faire with the girlfriend. Haven't seen her in a while, so that'll be nice.

Plus since I also have tomorrow off I get to play guitar again, I haven't been able to for a few days


----------



## asher

King's Dominion on Saturday!

For those unaware: amusement park with some epic rides. 

This guy goes at 90mph and was getting me to grey out in one seat last time


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Holy f*u*ck...HOLY F*U*CK...Lacuna Coil and Devil You Know are gonna be playing at The Knitting Factory in Spokane THE NIGHT BEFORE MY BAND DOES!!  I am in for one hell of a weekend, my friends.


----------



## Sheagle7

I am off today, my boyfriend is the most amazing person that exists & I have a custom Agile in the making right now, c'mon September!!!!


----------



## slim231990

About to be off work and I have the most amazing woman ever who plays 7string guitar w me  what else could a guy ask for  ifly Sheagle7


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm in the US for the first time in two and a half years, one week in to a two week vacation. I'm taking thorough advantage of the cheaper gear prices while I'm here, the tally so far being:
> 
> Aguilar Tone Hammer 500 head
> MarkBass Traveller 102p 2x10" cab
> SKB heavy duty flight case for bass, and to put in it...
> 
> A mofuggin' Fender Tony Franklin signature fretless P Bass in 3TS w/tort guard.




Add an Electro Harmonix Bass Big Muff to that list, because I apparently just can't help myself.


----------



## Jake

After all the fvcking hours I worked and some luck at the casino I made $1400 this week alone. I suppose I can now feel better about dropping $1000 on a Carvin last week 

In other happy news I have 4 shifts left until I move back to Penn State and I've begun writing a new solo album so yeah, life is good.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

It's a little after 4AM. Spending the night hanging out with the dudes in The Dialectic after their show (which got a super poor turnout) at a friend's place. (My friend offered them a place to sleep and shower.) They are among the nicest, coolest, most down-to-earth dudes ever. I'm seriously beyond honored right now. Hope to see them again soon!


----------



## Jake

Just applied for a huge promotion. Really hoping it goes through as my bosses told me to apply.


----------



## wilch

It's Friday afternoon, and I'm about to hit my 48th claimable hour (but not paid past 37.5 hours of course...IT FTW...not) of work in the past week, and I'm finally finishing up everything that can be done so far by me on the project I'm on... 

Which means very soon I will be able to turn off my f'ing laptop and have an actual weekend.


----------



## sniperfreak223

A seemingly very insignificant little thing: my girlfriend finally texted me an unprovoked "I love you". Best feeling in the world.

*edit* and coming home to an "I missed you baby <3" message from her on Skype.


----------



## SD83

Best party in ages, with all the people I love, great music, my legs hurt like shit and I'm just listening to the best present of the year, Devins 'Retinal Circus'.


----------



## Steinmetzify

One of my oldest friend's wives just texted me to ask if she could fly me in for his 40th birthday. I love being the surprise! Stoked.


----------



## Noxon

steinmetzify said:


> One of my oldest friend's wives just texted me to ask if she could fly me in for his 40th birthday. I love being the surprise! Stoked.



Pop out of the cake in a bikini, dude. That will be a surprise.  Have fun at the party!


----------



## Noxon

Sheagle7 said:


> I am off today, my boyfriend is the most amazing person that exists & I have a custom Agile in the making right now, c'mon September!!!!



Wait, there is a _girl_ here on the forum other than Ghost of Perdition? If I didn't see the profile pic, I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Noxon said:


> Wait, there is a _girl_ here on the forum other than Ghost of Perdition? If I didn't see the profile pic, I wouldn't believe it.


There's a few that post from time to time. Maybe we learned to stop scaring them off?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Saturday morning/afternoon.. Healthy dose of herbs, sitting comfortably at breakfast with my wife and son.. 

Rep for all!


----------



## sniperfreak223

Noxon said:


> Wait, there is a _girl_ here on the forum other than Ghost of Perdition? If I didn't see the profile pic, I wouldn't believe it.



She's still new...don't scare her away!!!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Making progress on Obscura's "Infinite Rotation"

_slow_ progress, but progress none the less


----------



## asher

Back from King's Dominion. Had a great time being ridiculous with some friends and riding a whole bunch that weren't running last time I was there.

And god I  the 305  the number is for the height of the peak in feet, drops past vertical, speed and g, etcetc.


----------



## MFB

Is the 305 the one that goes both straight up and then straight back down at one point as a rollercoaster?


----------



## ghostred7

Sheagle7 said:


> I am off today, my boyfriend is the most amazing person that exists & I have a custom Agile in the making right now, c'mon September!!!!





slim231990 said:


> About to be off work and I have the most amazing woman ever who plays 7string guitar w me  what else could a guy ask for  ifly Sheagle7


Tooo....much.....sugar.....vomit.....before.... coffee 
j/k guys....it has teh cute

My current happy(s): 
Went into GC since my last post and they had a G55 relay on sale for $297 unopened. MINE!!!!!!!!!!!

The Atlanta monsoon last night didn't cause anything but crowd size problems and we survived our 2d gig (opening for Venomous Maximus) with little issue aside from my out-of-tune-booboos during a cpl of solos lol (hey man....even Petrucci does it once in a while).


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I was supposed to fly back to Korea today, but there were mechanical issues with my first flight, so it was delayed long enough that I missed my connecting flight from DFW to Seoul. To make matters worse, the next flight to Korea isn't until tomorrow morning. Weak.

"Hey idiot," I hear you thinking, "this is the why are you HAPPY thread, and that's some shitty business you've just dumped on us."

WELL. Turns out there was only one empty seat left on the flight tomorrow, and the seat is in first class. First class! I get a free bump from coach, past business, clear on up to first. I've only ever flown coach, so this is a (pathetically) big deal for me. I'm SUPER stoked.

To make matters even better for me / worse for my wallet, the hotel the airline is putting me in for the day/night is RIGHT BEHIND a Guitar Center. I figured hey, the goodies compartment in my new flight case could probably hold another pedal or two, so I grabbed a Korg tuner pedal and a TC Electronics DittoX2 looper pedal. 

Never been so glad to have to deal with travel delays.


----------



## asher

I wish my travel problems were ever that awesome.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Just finished a 7.25 mile run - feels great.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Ooh.. As soon as I got the Ditto the second one came out right after! 

I have a korg tuner too. Pitchblack?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I was supposed to fly back to Korea today, but there were mechanical issues with my first flight, so it was delayed long enough that I missed my connecting flight from DFW to Seoul. To make matters worse, the next flight to Korea isn't until tomorrow morning. Weak.
> 
> "Hey idiot," I hear you thinking, "this is the why are you HAPPY thread, and that's some shitty business you've just dumped on us."
> 
> WELL. Turns out there was only one empty seat left on the flight tomorrow, and the seat is in first class. First class! I get a free bump from coach, past business, clear on up to first. I've only ever flown coach, so this is a (pathetically) big deal for me. I'm SUPER stoked.



Guess who got to the airport only to find out he had been bumped back down to coach?

Me. Of course. Why else would I ask that? C'mon, people.

Anyways. I was livid, obviously. Livid enough that I went against my usual non-confrontational nature and went to the counter and made a stink about it. I apparently was able to convey my anger well enough that they at least bumped me up to business class (thought there was only one seat left, jaggoffs), which was miles better than coach, but still not the first class I had gotten all pumped up for.

Oh well. It was a loss compared to the first class I was expecting, but a gain compared to the coach I paid for. A bit shittier getting home a day later than planned, but meh.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Got my golden cello pedal today, loving it so far! Great for old bluesy rock stuff, and in just a few minutes in playing with the overdrive I got tones as ballsy as early Mastodon. I'm gonna love playing with the delay on this thing!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Got some vocal packs to try out for starting out my electronic music production. Hopefully they sound decent.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Back in my apartment in Korea, despite the airline's best efforts to fvck things up.

A preview of the NBD/NAD/NED thread to come in the following week or so:


----------



## Murmel

Completely destroyed my opponents in my first ever online poker game.
Super small stakes but whatever, I've played poker like 3 times in my life so I'm excited


----------



## Alex6534

Because I'm 21 today and spending this evening at a dinner with my family, then come Friday all mayhem breaks loose and having a rock of ages party, dressed as favourite musician or time period, get drunk, get stuffed and have a big ol family jam. 

An there's gonna be a f*ckin bucking bronco


----------



## asher

Happy birthday man!


----------



## Alex6534

Cheers asher! May have another 7620bk on its way, how the hell did that happen?  So planning on putting some BKP black hawks, pickguard and white/creme pots. NGD to follow soon....


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Got my golden cello pedal today, loving it so far! Great for old bluesy rock stuff, and in just a few minutes in playing with the overdrive I got tones as ballsy as early Mastodon. I'm gonna love playing with the delay on this thing!



In case anyone wanted to hear how it sounds, here's a quick video of it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_QiT7bbKiw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sniperfreak223

My girlfriend messaged me that she loves me lots and lots, and when I messaged her asking how much lots and lots is, she replied with "I love you more than you love Dimebag".


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Markov Chains.


----------



## DredFul

sniperfreak223 said:


> My girlfriend messaged me that she loves me lots and lots, and when I messaged her asking how much lots and lots is, she replied with "I love you more than you love Dimebag".



She's a keeper


----------



## Alberto7

I hate it that I get drunk almost every day nowadays because I have awesome roommates. That makes me happy.

EDIT: btw, I'm beginning to notice that I post in this thread whenever I get drunk these days. I might not be so happy about that.  I am actually a happy person whenever I'm not drunk, I'm just not compelled to write about it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

DredFul said:


> She's a keeper



Definitely.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Got my A-Level results (final UK school exams), I'm going to university omg (University of Manchester)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Debut EP by The Kite String Tangle has been released for us in the USA. 

Finally... :')


----------



## Forrest_H

I'm finally at a point in my life where I just feel... Joy. 

My dad has calmed his drinking down somewhat, my mom is happy and dating again (finally), my friends are ceasing to do every drug in life, my girlfriend moved to Austin, I'm back at my job (more money for gear I don't need thus making my room impossible to move in! ), I have way more time to play and record, I met some coworkers who have apparently been there since before I started working at 16, and I graduated high school.

That last one might seem kinda dumb, but it's a huge feat for me after being put on meds that made me into a zombie, having a friend die, having my dad tell me over the phone he was going to kill himself and finding bullet holes in the ceiling after driving like hell to his house, having CPS bug me over and over, and having my step-dad walk out on me like I never existed. I had failing grades almost all year, and I was told that I wasn't going to graduate, but man, did I freak out my counselor when I slammed my grade sheet onto his desk, screaming "I ....ING DID IT" 

Big grins on my face, and they aren't strained


----------



## asher

Dude.

Fvck.

Biggest internet hi five of all time. Congrats.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Two reasons, today.

1) I just bought three sweet new pairs of shoes. I don't know what it is about Korea that makes a person care about shoes so much, but I've got nine pairs of the damned things now.

2) A Korean guy I know wants to start a two piece grind/powerviolence band, him on drums & vox, me on bass & vox. I hope this means my plans to start taking bass seriously so I can get involved in the local scene and meet new people is finally starting to come to fruition, since I met the guy through someone I met through one of the other bands I'm in here. I'm pretty stoked, because I've been wanting to jam on some grind/pv for years now.

So I guess keep your eyes and ears out for an angry, filthy grind duo out of Cheoungju, South Korea, called...

...Hippo Fight. 

A few weeks ago, before my last gig with my doom band, we were in an Indian restaurant where there was a nature documentary on the TV in the dining area. At one point, there was a scene of some hippos fighting in a river. Andy from Parks & Rec-style, I yelled "Hippo Fight, band name, I called it." The doom band wasn't down for it, but this Korean guy seems to like it well enough.


----------



## AliceLG

I booked my flight home for the holidays. Direct flight from freezing Germany to sunny Venezuela. And a month in the Caribbean. And it was cheap as FVCK! WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## chris9

i am half way there for a nissan GTR one year left to save and i will have one sooooooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Jake

Jake said:


> Just applied for a huge promotion. Really hoping it goes through as my bosses told me to apply.


Was put in this position all day yesterday as a training scenario and I'd say I killed it. Had two corporate guys tell me I'm the top candidate and that I should probably get used to the new position for next year. 
stoked to see what comes of it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I'm off of work for the next 5 days, I'm getting paid for it, and I'm finally making progress on my plans to go visit the girlfriend again.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Got my A-Level results (final UK school exams), I'm going to university omg (University of Manchester)



Dude what course? I'm (hopefully) going there after my gap year


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I just had my 2nd to last day at work, and parts of it sucked. So I'm glad it's done. Just have Sunday left: I work at an adventure center amusement park so Sunday I'm stationed on a eurobungy. I'm working with one of my two best friends at work, it's the first time he and I have worked together on it, and it's conveniently the last day for both of us. So we're probably going to be really bad at our job 

Also purchased a lot of stuff for myself yesterday when I went shopping. I got 2 CDs, a few shirts and hoodies, 5 books, and I got a spare key made for my car


----------



## Jake

Just fulfilled my GAS of 5 years and 2009 high school Jake is f*u*cking stoked.

Here's a teaser


----------



## asher

Dominion?


----------



## Jake

asher said:


> Dominion?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Weekend at drummer's place to crank out a new song. Last time we did this, we got good results just by me shooting riffs at him and he helped me tweak them and change them until they lined up with our vision for this crazy, chaotic sound.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Staying up all night chatting with my lady. I'm tired as hell now, but its totally worth it...and we agreed that I'm spending the week of October 21-28 at her place, so I get to visit Savannah without needing to pay for a hotel...and we get to share a bed


----------



## Genome

I love guitarists


----------



## BlackMastodon

Had a good ass weekend at the cottage with the guys despite shitty weather, and tomorrow I get to come back and give my new Parker some proper loving.  NGD incoming.


----------



## MFB

Conan the Barbarian just came on. I've watched it so many times but the score is fvcking amazing and the movie as a whole rules.


----------



## flint757

I'm hung over, got cuts all over me, my neck hurts and I broke my tooth, but damn it I still had a good time.  Loads of fun. My family is crazy, but when it comes to partying they are crazy in the best way possible. Also did some drunk karaoke which is always fun as well.


----------



## flint757

Double Post


----------



## Noxon

After getting hooked on the EZDrummer 2 demo, I just ordered it and Metal Machine from MF. Now I just have to wait for them to e-mail me the download link. I'm stoked!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Weekend at drummer's place went great! We got a new song done!
Pretty much worked 13 hours, slept for a few, then worked another 7-8 hours - all just cranking out riffs and tweaking and restructuring and revising until we wrote something that sounds good to us.

For anyone who heard my last demo (attaching a video below) and enjoyed it, this next one will absolutely floor you.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm single.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I finally got up the courage to fire my asshole bass player after he decided bar skanks were more important than band practice. Starting to audition new bassists tomorrow....and I might be able to get Beef on board!!!


----------



## no_dice

I'm happy I don't work outside. I have tremendous respect for anyone who does, because I couldn't do it.

I was just out there for maybe 15 minutes cutting up some wood and I was sweating my ass off.


----------



## John Matrix

Getting a new guitar tomorrow which I'll then use to play a song at my sisters wedding this weekend.


----------



## Taylor

Big storm just started rolling in. I love storms.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm happy that I have nothing to post in the Mad Thread.


----------



## Fiction

Life is going well, I have 5 days off in a row starting this weekend, my 21st party is this Saturday, I took a plunge in a relationship 3 months ago and it's going amazingly, I have like a 60 hour work week and am only usually home to sleep with one day off and we still work around that fine, I was worried I wouldn't be able to put in enough effort but she's definitely worth it, I've started getting compliments all round on my transformation since starting at the gym 4 months ago and even with adding all these things to my life i still get to play guitar a few hours ago, and since my payrise 2 months ago I've managed to hit my savings goal and am hopefully moving to Europe to work for a year in March next year (6 months in London, 6 months travelling Europe).


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I have time to sit and do nothing for a minute. 

Rare occasion. 

All chores are done, picked up my son from school and now im sitting on my ass. Taking care of several small children is a tough occupation, and it wears me the FVCK out. We're getting two new babies by the end of the year, that means taking care of 4 infants while teaching 7 other kids how to read. My 28th birthday is next week and I get to hear my daughters heartbeat and when she's born she will come to work with me. Plus I'm looking forward to a court battle with my ex wife for custody of our son.... 

But right now I'm sitting on my ass and it feels GREAT

I will enjoy this for as long as I can...





EDIT: well that didn't last long


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Alex Kenivel said:


> We're getting two new babies by the end of the year, that means taking care of 4 infants while teaching 7 other kids how to read. My 28th birthday is next week and I get to hear my daughters heartbeat and when she's born she will come to work with me. Plus I'm looking forward to a court battle with my ex wife for custody of our son....


How many kids do you have!? Or do you work with children?


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I have a 9 year old and one on the way. 

I work at a preschool that takes kids from 9 months to 5 years old


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Alex Kenivel said:


> I have a 9 year old and one on the way.
> 
> I work at a preschool that takes kids from 9 months to 5 years old


Ah, That makes more sense.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

A cute girl thinks I'm hot. My ego, among other things, just grew a hell of a lot bigger


----------



## asher

Caved.

Axe II (MkI) and MFC (also MkI) en route.


----------



## no_dice

asher said:


> Caved.
> 
> Axe II (MkI) and MFC (also MkI) en route.



Congrats!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Today I decided to take a quick break while working on ideas for my technical death metal project, and I ended up learning this song by ear and throwing together this cover of it for a buddy. 

It feels nice breaking away and doing something simple every now and then. (Especially since most of the Strandberg owners that I see on here are trying to play some overly "technical-as-f**k" stuff...and I'm over here just noodling and figuring out some #sumeriancore by ear.)


----------



## Forrest_H

Just got back from a vacation from Mexico to find I had 16 likes  

The resort was pretty cool, the drinking age there is 18 (SCORE), and it was right on the beach. 

On the downside of that, though, I drank the water accidentally in a mentally altered state lol not remembering the effects it had on a white kid from the suburbs in Austin. The food was not that great, and the whole thing turned out to be a time share thing. I also had a lot of very unattractive women hit on me, and while it did boost my ego a bit, I usually just smiled and laughed nervously, and then ran away, much to my girlfriend's approval


----------



## asher

I came back and found like, 21 likes at one point recently.

'twas 2 and then 19 from AxeHappy catching up on one of the PC&E threads


----------



## Necris

Finished tracking vocals for a little "demo" for a project of mine. Considering the whole thing is about 12 1/2 minutes and the music has been sitting on my computer for months it certainly took me long enough to finish it up. 

Still need to make artwork for it, though.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So since today was the first day for three of my four classes, I decided to tell everyone (during introductions in each class) that I'm a heavily active musician and producer. A lot of people asked me the stereotypical question: "what instrument do you play?" probably expecting me to say that I'm some stupid hipster with an acoustic guitar. But, of course, I provided the list of multiple instruments as well as my credentials proving that I'm not some "bar-hopping acoustic dude" or some "bedroom jamming warrior". 

They all then pretended to be interested and asked what kind of music I write/play...and just for shits and giggles I told them the truth: technical death metal.

Oddly enough, they weren't any negative or repulsed reactions (which is exactly what I was expecting). Everyone, including those pretending, actually seemed pretty genuinely intrigued after that. So +1 for tech-death?...

Shoutout to all the Australians in my classes this semester! I would say that there are too many of you all...but f**k it...you all are so awesome and we need more Australians at my university and in the USA in general!!!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

So I was talking to that girl I mentioned above, and I mentioned the papa emeritus dildos Ghost made, and she said "omg I would totally buy those"

She's a keeper


----------



## Nats

I don't have ebola.


----------



## XxJoshxX

Going back to the like thing, a few weeks ago i had two different people go through and like almost every post i had in multiple build threads and I had 50+ likes which confused the shit outta me lol.


----------



## Taylor

First day of classes, I walk into my Zoology class, and the professor has some Satriani playing. This class is going to be good.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Leaving for school tomorrow. This day has gone by too slow. Somehow I fit 90% of my stuff in my trunk, hooray for hatchbacks! Can't wait to leave in the morning.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Saw the new _Sin City_ flick tonight (on its release date)! It has me super excited and has inspired me with some good songwriting ideas!


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

I just bought a guitar I've been lusting after for months on eBay for a steal.

While drunk.

Then I played Final Fantasy XIV for an hour.

And I'm still drunk.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My best friend who I haven't seen since last May just paid a short visit at my house because he's playing a wedding gig at my (and his ex) hometown tonight.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

About to pick up my Agile Intrepid 830 from GC. Having them wire in a push pull pot for coil split. Then going to try a bunch of amps. My wife wants to put her pregnant belly in front of a speaker while I play. We're hoping for a musically gifted child and she thinks this will help. I told her a new set of pickups might help too


----------



## asher

as long as you don't deafen it...


----------



## ghostred7

Happy b/c my main costume for Dragoncon turned out pretty stinkin well: www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/277826-dragoncon-2014-a.html


----------



## Mprinsje

Just had a gig, without my own gear and everything went wrong.

People still enjoyed it, told us we were awesome.


----------



## tacotiklah

Mprinsje said:


> Just had a gig and everything went wrong.



Pretty much every gig I ever played summed up right there.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

got my intrepid back, with the coil split it sounds twangy and thin. 

As it should. 

Its clinky-clinky funk time


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Scored an Ibanez Iceman with a Dimarzio X2N for only $100 yesterday


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Yeah saw that one, I love that shape..


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My local boys in He Is Legend put on an absolutely amazing show tonight! 
Their new album was released less than a week ago and it is #1 on the iTunes metal charts, #3 on the iTunes rock charts, and it is climbing up the Billboard 200 pretty fast!
Some of the stuff on the new album translates so well live.....I was just in total awe at some points in the show!


----------



## Alberto7

I just spent the weekend at my first con ever (Otakuthon), and I'm still freaking out over how much fun I had, how many awesome things I got to do, and how many wonderful people I met. Here I come, post-con depression...  Also, I'm definitely cosplaying next year.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've had some stuff sitting on eBay for about a month. Pretty much no sales. All of a sudden, everything is selling now!


----------



## Kaickul

Got some really good deals on pedals lately.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

NARDO said:


> good deals on pedals lately


*cough* Airis Effects by our own RickyCigs *cough*


----------



## sniperfreak223

I FINALLY found another Polar White BC Rich IT series Speed V that's actually in my doable price range! Now I'm just hoping they can hold on to it for me until Thursday. (Also, if anyone is near Kenosha, WI and would be willing to help a brother out if they can't...drop me a PM)


----------



## frahmans

Were looking for a pair of monitors. Decided I'd check with my dad-in-law for advice as he loves speakers and electronics. When he was watching TV, I saw in the home theatre, a pair of Rokit G3 6.

I sad "Are those monitors ?". To which he replied, "Yes. It was when ***** was still recording and singing." ***** refers to my sister in-law and was an aspiring singer.

So now, I don't need to technically buy new monitor. Just have to find the speaker cables and the damn power supply.


----------



## frahmans

double post - darn lag


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Sums it up rather nicely.


----------



## asher

I've got like four different packages coming today.


----------



## Taylor

Nazgul/Sentient 8 get here tomorrow! I am excite.


----------



## SeanSan

I finally found *the* guitar pick for me. A jazz III shaped pick made out of Buffalo Horn. Thiiiiick as hell and sharp yet it glides so smoothly across the strings.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I guess I'm so happy that I had to post it twice


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Boss gave me the rest of the day off fer mah birthday. 

Hanging out in the backyard with my bud purple urkle. 

Ultrasound today. 

Triple whammy.


----------



## Winspear

I ordered a guitar. Was expecting it to arrive from China in a couple of weeks but....


----------



## sniperfreak223

Finally getting my baby back (well, almost...) NGD incoming!!!


----------



## Jake

Finally bit the Axe FX bullet.

Ultra incoming


----------



## BlackMastodon

My family has been gone all week so I've just been going all out with meals whenever I get home from work and man do I kick ass at cooking. I don't mean to toot my own horn but at the same time I totally do. 

Also just naked time all the time when I'm in the house. Double


----------



## beerandbeards

Im closing on my first house this week


----------



## MFB

Bought new books today.

Which also lead to one of the best unintentional jokes of my grandmother asking, "So what brought you in to Barnes and Noble earlier" (since I ran into my cousin there) and I calmly stated, "Oh, books." Didn't even think about it as a joke or anything, it's just literally the entire point of the store - to sell _books_ - and that's what I was there for.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MFB said:


> Bought new books today.
> 
> Which also lead to one of the best unintentional jokes of my grandmother asking, "So what brought you in to Barnes and Noble earlier" (since I ran into my cousin there) and I calmly stated, "Oh, books." Didn't even think about it as a joke or anything, it's just literally the entire point of the store - to sell _books_ - and that's what I was there for.


Not the B&N where I live, man. It's just a social grounds where people just walk in for no purpose and run into each other. No one here (in the South) reads. 

I must say though, I do fancy a trip to B&N right now. But I won't buy anything. I don't have any books. Any classic book I want, I can just get free on my iPad.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I got asked to do my first gear demo. 

(I'm going to be doing some more in-depth, detailed ones once I get an actual camera and some of that pro-shit that guys like Fluff and Ola Englund use.....in a few years.....if I'm lucky.)

Keepin' them short, sweet, and to the point with as little talking as possible. (All info is in the optional reading in the video descriptions.) I'm leaving the viewers to judge WITH THEIR EARS and not based on the specs that they hear regurgitated to them word-for-word from a website or manual.

This first demo is for the new ProtoDrive overdrive pedal by Airis Effects. You can head on over to the page and give 'em a "like". Read more about the pedal in the video description including specs. Ordering info is on the Airis Effects Facebook page.


----------



## Winspear

Said guitar from tracking post above only got charged 10% of what the customs fee should have been


----------



## frahmans

Tomorrow's the 1st day of 3 day guitar camp with some notable guitarists from Indonesia as instructors. Hope to make acquaintances and connections to start being a musician as additional career option.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Three day weekend.


----------



## Forrest_H

Found out I'm going to be playing lead guitar with my friend's sister, Bethany Becker at SXSW!!!!! 

Super f-cking nervous, but I'm psyched beyond all belief.


----------



## asher

Congrats dude!!!!


----------



## Bekanor

The Mesa Roadster I bought is on the way and the first pay from my new job was far more than I was expecting, which has allowed me to order all the bits and pieces to build a decked out awesome pedalboard with the following:

Maxon OD808.
Eventide Timefactor Delay.
RJM Mini Amp Gizmo.
Cioks Schizophrenic link PSU.
ISP Decimator II X2.
Musicom Lab EFX Lite 6M (To switch everything).
Pedaltrain 2 Pedalboard.


Happy pants.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

My day has been crappy since I woke up.

But right now, I'm not sober, and I'm not drunk, I'm the other one.

And everything's good now. Life is good when you can't get angry.


----------



## asher

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> My day has been crappy since I woke up.
> 
> But right now, I'm not sober, and I'm not drunk, I'm the other one.
> 
> And everything's good now. Life is good when you can't get angry.



Ponder what that means for every day life as this is more true than you probably meant


----------



## Fat-Elf

My last army weekend at the unit surprisingly turned into a free weekend because I had nothing to do there this weekend. This means two more free weekends and then I'm finally completely free on the 17th of next month.


----------



## metalmonster

Sellin' all the non-useful stuff in my apartment, so i can make a total makeover of it ! (look at my signature if you wanna help/participate) & havin' a beer with my bro'


----------



## will_shred

I too am "the other one". However it's because i'm celebrating! (not like I needed an excuse lol). 

I auditioned for a local melodic black metal band, and I totally nailed it. The guys in the band are all super friendly dudes, which was a breath of fresh air compared to some other people I've worked with. I already knew the keyboard player, I went camping with him and a few other friends a couple years ago. Anyway, they started playing their set and I just joined in when I understood what he was playing, I figured out a good portion of the set on the spot. At the end of the practice they were all unanimous in the decision to make me a member of the band. I'm going to be working with the other guitar player over the next couple weeks to get the songs down, and hopefully i'll be ready for their CD release show on the 20th.

Edit: You guys should give them a like. 

https://www.facebook.com/nazgulmusic


----------



## Alex Kenivel

+1 to the other one. 

Just bonded and gained some EXP wiff my Intrepid 830. 

After a night of playing music and getting trashed at a private show for mine and a couple of buds' birthday week, followed by a day of working with sick, screaming snotty children, I'm pretty delirious which when I am, I am at my most creative and feel more in touch with that "higher" feeling (and NO no the Other One) I reach where I can Improvise non stop and come up with melody and rhythm after melody and rhythm. But since I'm sleep deprived I won't remember. 

I'm ok with not remembering exactly what I've been playing because that higher feeling makes me feel like I want to play more. I haven't felt like this in months and I think I'm coming out of this creative rut I've been in for a few months now.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

My mom is coming to bring my futon over to my quad today, and we had some of our girl friends come over after breakfast, so my quad mates and I actually cleaned our room. It took like 10 minutes. It's true that you get productive when you're trying to impress someone


----------



## metalmonster

NGD ! Ibanez SR500 in da house \o/

(loooooooooooooooong story. Glad i traded my esteve with a nice dude who had a nice bass for sale, so we could arrange a nice deal. other potential buyers for my Esteve were complete assholes trying to impress me with being a gipsy and crap like that. As if being a gipsy would make you a better musician  as if i was stupid enough to buy this kind of B.S. i play flamenco. I know what it's like. I'm actually considered as a very good musician in my city. Don't tell me how much my guitar is worth or try to impress me with your origins, it does not work that way. Btw my grandma is a seer , so she can curse you or whatever  

But basically this is it. My esteve is gone, so i don't have to deal with assholes willing to buy it but lower the price as much as possible, to a pretty cool guy's house and that makes me happy. Plus, i have my lil' SR500 bass , and that makes me happy too. There are a few dings and scratchy pots (no problem, i'm super handy with that kind of stuff) but man, i'm seriously happy. The guy is also very happy as well. So it's just nice, and he wanted just "a lil' acoustic guitar to go with my basses" so it's just awesome because it's all i wish to my old guitar : to go in someones house, be played and loved just like i used to play and love it, and voila. 

And i'm getting a nice seagull S6 folk guitar by this week (since i got some money left from the money saved for me to spend in summer, and there's plenty of money left but i'm keeping it "in case". My life is nice. )


----------



## sniperfreak223

My package is ahead of schedule...NGD TOMORROW!!!


----------



## MFB

Order myself one of these:







It's an ANKER Ergo mouse, meant to keep the forearm at a more natural angle for working long hours on computers; which I desperately need since I'm feeling a pain in my wrist every few days and this'll be one of the first steps towards straightening it out. I may also go ahead an order a new keyboard but not sure yet. Wrist brace is also in the cards.


----------



## asher

How much are those? I have seen someone with one at work and have been considering looking at mice because I'm having the same issue. Doesn't seem to matter what elevation or angle it's at.


----------



## MFB

I paid $23 for the wireless version and used Prime to get it with free two-day shipping, the wired one is like $12, maybe $13? It was remarkably cheap for a mouse that's got such praise.


----------



## asher

Wow. Makes me a little leery of the actual hardware at that price though 

Report back on how it is when you get to use it!


----------



## Jake

My PayPal issues have been resolved so once again....Axe Fx incoming


----------



## sniperfreak223

this is why:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/278929-n-used-gd-sexy-v-sexy-bc-rich-content.html


----------



## Necris

I finally got the kick drum sound I like out of one of my drum mixes, the rest of the kit sounds pretty decent to me too. 

When I listen to pro mixes and compare them to mine my brain still says "why bother trying" but I'm going to let myself have this one.


----------



## crg123

Just realized that I'm friends with someone on facebook who's relative is a man named Dick Power. He's also a lieutenant commander in the Navy. That's right I know some one who know's some one who goes by *Commander Dick Power*.

My 12 year old self just exploded.


----------



## Necris

^ Reminds me of Staff Sergeant Max Fightmaster.


----------



## metalmonster

About to buy a seagull guitar off craiglist. Ads says it's a S6. And it's for a decent price. 

But oh boy, does it look good. Mahogany back&sides, sitika spruce and shiny gloss finish look a lot more like a m6. 

Anyway, we'll see this afternoon. Can't wait.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My Big Boy Bass Rig of Dastardly Doom is almost complete!

As I mentioned previously, on my vacation back to the US last month, I picked up an Aguilar Tone Hammer 500 head and a MarkBass Traveller 102P cab, but I was still sorely lacking in effects (apart from an EHX bass fuzz and a TCE looper). For the past couple weeks I've been pricing what it'd cost me to get a pedalboard built with top-notch pedals to cover all the bass bases I might come across. 

As I kept pricing, the figure kept climbing up and up and up, until I figured "Well shit, this is getting into Fractal territory," so I decided to skim the classified to see if I could find anything in my price range. As luck would have it, there was someone selling an AxeFx2 MkII at exactly the right price I was looking to spend, and my ol' Pal theoctopus aka doc aka Max offered to take shipment of it and then send it on to me here in Korea. I just sent the payment not ten minutes ago, so now I'm just waiting for my fancy box o' effects to get here.

Yes, I'm going to use an AxeFx as a multieffects unit in a bass stack. DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Decided to hook the orange tiny terror up again last week. Remembered why I loved this amp. Then got the idea to run my pod hd into it. MY GOD!! I think I may be in lust. Only thing I wish the TT had was an fx loop. I can only imagin how much better the TT would sound in the 4cm setup. Even though I'm using the preamp models into the TT, it still sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Looks like I'm gonna have an awesome senior year


----------



## SeanSan

Made some good new friends today.

Serbians are fun people.


----------



## Taylor

3 packages came today! I got my 5th Edition D&D Player's Handbook, my Gamecube memory card (my old one was stolen), and my spokeshave (now I can carve the neck on my 8 string). Oh, and I'm enjoying my favorite brew: Dragon's Milk.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Found that Amazon has three more Afterneath pedals from Earthquaker Devices. It just so happens I have a shitload of amazon gift cards 

Wife's not too happy, but I am!


----------



## metalmonster

Every morning i wake up early so i can work out and practise my guitar. It makes me very happy. 

Also ...




Where do I store my guitar ? *stupid Doge-cat <3 *


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Just had a funny little thought/memory.

I'm sitting here trying to find something for breakfast, and then I remembered my senior year of high school (geez...was it really that long ago?) where I used to go to the Kangaroo Express that was right next to my high school either before school or during lunch to grab a Monster energy drink and a jumbo iced Honey Bun every now and then. (Typical uncaring, unhealthy high school lifestyle. Lol.)

Needless to say, since entering college, I've given up pretty much all junk food and sweets. Also gave up all carbonated beverages (energy drinks, soda, beer, etc.) And I don't own a TV so I've given that up (but technically I stopped watching TV in like my junior or senior year of high school, so I've been ggoing years without it).

Just funny little thought for the day.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

metalmonster said:


> Where do I store my guitar ? *stupid Doge-cat <3 *



I had a cat named Gibson who liked to do this. Maybe he thought he was a guitar..


----------



## BlackMastodon

SSO is finally back after 2 agonizing days.

Also after 4+ months of this job I finally got my own (more) permanent desk. Have at least 3 time more room and some more privacy.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm nearly over my cold and rough cough after a few days of rest, working out, and downing DayQuil. Two of my friends and I went to walmart at 10:30 last night to go buy a 20" fan for my room and it made sleeping soooo much easier. Also it's Friday, so I'm gonna probably go out and have a fun time. Being sick messed up my week so I'm just glad for next week to start back on track again.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Order myself one of these:



So, it got here actually a day early (Wednesday) and I got to use it that night and all day yesterday, and it's really nice. The angle is smooth and it fits my hand perfectly; the only thing I would've like is for them to have moved the right-click button down a hair so it lines up perfectly with your ring finger; instead I'm using my middle to alternate between scroll/middle-mouse and right mouse. 

Aside from that I just have to stop knocking it over since it's a vertical mouse and I've never had this issue before.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cheers - Buffalo Theory


----------



## TVasquez96

I have a job interview on Monday and for my 18th birthday on Wednesday I'm going to see A Day To Remember


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> So, it got here actually a day early (Wednesday) and I got to use it that night and all day yesterday, and it's really nice. The angle is smooth and it fits my hand perfectly; the only thing I would've like is for them to have moved the right-click button down a hair so it lines up perfectly with your ring finger; instead I'm using my middle to alternate between scroll/middle-mouse and right mouse.
> 
> Aside from that I just have to stop knocking it over since it's a vertical mouse and I've never had this issue before.


Glad to hear it because I just ordered the wired version from Amazon to use at work. I wanted a cheap mouse to replace the garbage standard HP mouse that they gave me and the ergonomics and back and forth buttons will be very welcome.


----------



## MFB

Oh shit man, I forgot about those buttons since I never use the back button for well, anything  I wonder if I can over-ride it to be a ctrl+Z button for all the programs I use?


----------



## Bekanor

Got my pedaltrain, solderless cable kits, RJM and loop switcher yesterday. Roadster has cleared customs, and now just waiting on that, the mains transformer and a strymon timeline (got a better deal on the strymon than the eventide).


----------



## jonajon91

Got my self a second green box of rep with only one NGD under my belt


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Going to a party tonight.. A kind of reunion for a graffiti crew from my hometown that 's the generations old, going on four. 







A founding member (good buddy of mine) invited me and I'm going to kick it with some folk I haven't seen from high school and meet some new members and members from afar. 

There's a whole club rented out and pretty much anything goes. I'm planning on getting extra shitty since I almost never party anymore. Will probably get the itch to go paint..


----------



## asher

Nice dude. One of my classmates in high school was a pretty damn talented artist in general and she went out and did a lot of painting.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I don't do it much lately.. With all the grown man business and such. I treat it like an addiction because that's what it is for me. It's a real rush to walk out on the freeway in the still of the night and let the creative juices (paint) flow . The wife's not a big fan of it, but she gets along with the other wives and is my designated driver.


----------



## asher

Alex Kenivel said:


> I don't do it much lately.. With all the grown man business and such. I treat it like an addiction because that's what it is for me. It's a real rush to walk out on the freeway in the still of the night and let the creative juices (paint) flow . The wife's not a big fan of it, but she gets along with the other wives and is my designated driver.



I've always had a lot of respect for well done stuff. Any pics?


----------



## frahmans

Had my first proper guitar lesson at 32. The lessons are styles focused - shred. And happy goy a teacher who is helping me fix technique - how to flick during pull-off, exercises for legato strength, and hand stretches.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

asher said:


> I've always had a lot of respect for well done stuff. Any pics?








This is just a sketch. Don't really wanna put something up that'll get me in trouble..


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

CARL'S BACK!
2014 Season 1: Vikings Vs. Rams - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## metalmonster

SWEEET !


----------



## sunung1188

I'm hanging out with guitar / 7 string rockers from all over the world! Seriously, it's nice to share my favorite interests with you lot


----------



## metalmonster

Kickin' ass and rocking as hard as i can every single day.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Today is my birthday and I released an album, huzzah.


----------



## d3monc

I traded in some gear at guitar center and got some really good deals (crazy right?) Got a 6505+ head, Maxon OD808, MXR M-108, Korg pitchblack, ISP G string 2, some patch cables, and a few other goodies!!! Now I have 1 more week of work and I'm taking a 1-2 month break to record some new stuff and find a new job where I'm currently moving to Roanoke VA. Also have a RG752FX coming some day, ordered it over a month ago but, I played my friends whose came in recently and I am ridiculously excited to get mine. Life is good!


----------



## Church2224

I bought a used RGT3020FM today, as well as an AK-47


----------



## Church2224

d3monc said:


> I traded in some gear at guitar center and got some really good deals (crazy right?) Got a 6505+ head, Maxon OD808, MXR M-108, Korg pitchblack, ISP G string 2, some patch cables, and a few other goodies!!! Now I have 1 more week of work and I'm taking a 1-2 month break to record some new stuff and find a new job where I'm currently moving to Roanoke VA. Also have a RG752FX coming some day, ordered it over a month ago but, I played my friends whose came in recently and I am ridiculously excited to get mine. Life is good!



I live in Richmond, so you are only going to be a couple hours away from me!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

My swanky pullup bar came today, free standing, disassembles into 7 poles and requires no screws to assemble. Much cheaper than all those annoying workout towers and far better than the doorframe bars. I'm in love.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Still this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/278929-n-used-gd-sexy-v-sexy-bc-rich-content.html

Seriously, I'm in love with this damned guitar.

And my girlfriend is making me a bracelet, with the colors of my foxy (black/white/orange with yellow and purple beads) and SPIKES!!!

And when that one's done, she's making us both matching PANTERA bracelets xD


----------



## Jake

Picking up my Axe Ultra in about an hour


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My 500GB SSD drive arrives tomorrow - let the migration/cloning of my boot disk be simple. 

My SJ Ultra Vest 2.0 and Bladder should be arriving soon as well.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Destiny.

I killed a demon alien prince with a magic space sword.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ I really want to play that.


----------



## TVasquez96

I turned 18 about an hour ago and my Bengal kitten that I got yesterday is sleeping on my chest


----------



## cwhitey2

I got a double promotion this morning.

5k added to my salary.

You could say I'm happy.






Now what do i spend it on?


----------



## asher

TVasquez96 said:


> I turned 18 about an hour ago and my Bengal kitten that I got yesterday is sleeping on my chest



Piiiiics!

of the kitty.

My grandparents are on their second Bengal now. They're really interesting and very beautiful critters. Is yours really talkative?


----------



## Genome

cwhitey2 said:


> I got a double promotion this morning.
> 
> 5k added to my salary.
> 
> You could say I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do i spend it on?



Me


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

My friend make a joke about capital punishment sounding like it would make a good dying fetus song, and I decided to write some DF inspired lyrics for it. I think they actually turned out pretty good.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just got home from a job fair. Went pretty well and I met some cool people. There's a chance I might be in the local paper as well.


----------



## TVasquez96

asher said:


> Piiiiics!
> 
> of the kitty.
> 
> My grandparents are on their second Bengal now. They're really interesting and very beautiful critters. Is yours really talkative?



Sure. I'll do it first thing after I wake up. And she sure is talkative. She cried pretty much the entire first night she was home.


----------



## asher

Yeah. Their first one hid inside the cabinets or under the fridge in their kitchen for like a week when they brought her home.


----------



## Randy D

I am happy as this is my 100th post!!!!!!!!!



I was trying to find a good thread to post it in as it is pretty sweet. Lol......so here we are ..........having a happy 100th!

     

Cheers

-Randy D


----------



## wat

I was just at the dentist for the first time in 4 years and I have no problems. No decay/cavities or anything.

The dentist even said she was amazed at how good my teeth looked after not going for 4 years. awwwwww yeeaaaah. Then when she had the head dentist come in to check her work he was like "look at those perfectly formed chewing surfaces. very efficient"  

That being said, my teeth feel GREAT after a much needed cleaning


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Successfully cloned my boot drive from a 120GB Intel X-25 SSD to a 500GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD and found a 1.5TB WD Caviar Black I had lying around. Instant PC upgrades ftw.


----------



## gizmi7

I got new headphones; my Superlux HD688b are nice but not too mobile-use suited, so I bought... Sony MDR-1R and they kick ass even with mp3s. How I wish I had these when I was 12 and listened to music all day (on cheapo Phillips).


----------



## b1-66er

I'm off work


----------



## tacotiklah

Today is the last day of my class portion of job training. I'm looking forward to getting those applications in and getting some callbacks.


----------



## asher

Space Hulk | Games Workshop Webstore

Yep, I 40k. Well, used to, I've not had time or interest in the last year or so since job started up and my group stopped doing stuff. But that aside, the models are awesome for when I get back to it (eventually...) but I've heard nothing but good things about the game itself.


----------



## gizmi7

asher said:


> Space Hulk | Games Workshop Webstore
> 
> Yep, I 40k. Well, used to, I've not had time or interest in the last year or so since job started up and my group stopped doing stuff. But that aside, the models are awesome for when I get back to it (eventually...) but I've heard nothing but good things about the game itself.



I've got a very old version of this called "Advanced Space Crusade". It's from... 1993? The tyranides looked like Aliens (from the movie) then


----------



## asher

I seem to have tricked my coworkers (including the ones who play and are some solid blues/rock guys) into thinking I'm good at guitar.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Edit: Doubles


----------



## Fat-Elf

A great friend just gifted me Resident Evil 4 on Steam. Made my whole week, faith in humanity restored, cured cancer, ended all wars, ended world hunger, world peace. Thank you. ;-;


----------



## cwhitey2

I went to a beer fest yesterday. 

I didn't die, nor do i feel like i even drank.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm just going to post these every week, because they always make me happy
2014 Season 2: Saints Vs. Browns - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Feeling better than I ever have. Running at least 4 days a week and following some basic calisthenics. My abs and arms have been hurting for the last week, but I still can't get enough of the 'running high' (especially because the weather's getting cooler) and it feels so much better to have a routine and motivation for my gap year rather than just sitting around all day.


----------



## Alberto7

I did the Tim Tam Slam for the very first time. Thank you, koala-land, for giving the rest of the world your little piece of heaven on Earth.


----------



## JEngelking

Went to Six Flags for the first time today. Went on a roller coaster for the first time ever, rode a good amount of rides, and rounded the day off by riding Raging Bull one more time and succeeding in finger-gunning at the camera.

It was a good day.


----------



## Carvinkook

Because I just heard that Pharell song (again), and you
Know you just have to dance..lol


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> A great friend just gifted me *Resident Evil 4* on Steam. Made my whole week, faith in humanity restored, cured cancer, ended all wars, ended world hunger, world peace. Thank you. ;-;









;-;



Alberto7 said:


> I did the Tim Tam Slam for the very first time. Thank you, koala-land, for giving the rest of the world your little piece of heaven on Earth.


I've never seen a Tim Tam in my life. The wiki entry for Tim Tam Slam says you can do it with a Twix bar though. Either way, stoked to try this.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I did it with hot chocolate. It was like drinking the tears of an angel through a straw made of silky, heavenly bliss. I suggest against doing it while stoned; you're mind might actually explode. I'm so down for trying it with a Twix bar. I know what I'm adding to my grocery list for tomorrow.

EDIT: I don't know where they sell Tim Tam's in the US, but I've read they can be a bit pricey. Amazon sells them, but they're expensive. I suppose they'd have biscuits analogous to TT's in the US.


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I did it with hot chocolate. It was like drinking the tears of an angel through a straw made of silky, heavenly bliss. I suggest against doing it while stoned; you're mind might actually explode. I'm so down for trying it with a Twix bar. I know what I'm adding to my grocery list for tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: I don't know where they sell Tim Tam's in the US, but I've read they can be a bit pricey. Amazon sells them, but they're expensive. I suppose they'd have biscuits analogous to TT's in the US.


I'll find it eventually. There's a section of my local store that sells some non US candy, like the mighty Lion bar. 





I think this might be to hunky for the Tim and Eric slam.


----------



## Preacher

I got offered a new job. Its more money, and it means I can move out of this one horse town I live in (and have done most of my life) to the spiritual home of Rock (Castle Donnington). 

Its pretty much a dream come true.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

finally got a new computer chair, after a year of using one that was always moments away from falling apart and then two weeks of a shitty metal folding chair. This time I didn't just get whatever I could afford, though. I actually had some specs lol in mind:

1) Arms optional. It came with them, but I don't have to add them if I don't want to. I didn't, because they always get in the way while practicing sitting down, but if I ever miss having them they'll be in my laundry room waiting for me.
2) No leather, pleather, faux leather, or anything like that. Ass sweat is best avoided. Gimme something breathable. 
3) Mesh back. Back sweat's nearly as bad as ass sweat.
4) Height and tilt adjustable.

Found something that fit all those requirements for about $80. Not too bad. Seems comfy enough so far. It came disassembled and didn't come with instructions, so it was "fun" figuring out how to put it together. I'm an English teacher, not an engineer .


----------



## Omura

Bought In Flames new album Siren Charms on a whim, been spinning it, and really enjoying it (I've never really listened to in flames before now, they've been on my radar though)
Also spent a good 40 minutes jamming out various Architects tracks on my Jackson DK2m which I just set up for C#, both have put me in a good mood.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I was REALLY dreading what I had to do at work today. When I came in and got started it looked as though I'd already done half of it at some point. Score...


----------



## Fiction

Just bought a USA Parker Dragonfly. Been gassing for one for about 3 years, Just woke up and quickly ebayed, there was one in the area, and sent him an offer, hour later.. all paid! Huzzah, so ....ing excited for this. Now to start shifting my low end gear, now that I finally have a nice 6er.


----------



## metalmonster

Promoting the heck out of my business and beating the shit out of my "rivals" in my industry. Getting one lesson request PER WEEK for the last 3 weeks and that's just awesome and i can't wait to see how the 11hr of work i've done today to improve my google ranking and my conversion rate will deliver me in the next weeks. 

I have good confidence i'm gonna get at least 5 students in the next 2 months... (and then some more over time). 

I'm so pumped about this. 
I KNOW deep down i will get there. It's obvious now. I can really rationalize and think i have 90% chances of amazing success, and 10% chances of at least earning more money than i did last year. But i know i will suceed beyond my expectations, because that's what i *usually* do. What can i say. When i put myself under the pressure of suceeding but this time i'm pumped, not scared and it's even better, get addicted to work and get shit done, i suceed, it's just the way i work. 

I will get to my "modest" goal of earning more than 1000$/month in guitar lessons (then i'll move from there to twice the amount, but it will be easier with the solid rep i'm gonna build, and rates accomodating excellent reputation, high-end work, lots of potential students and everything the work i do today will bring me in one year). 

There is ... one month ... since i first worked out, out of the blue. I do this every day. I'm even more motivated than when i started, and i'm definitely starting to look good ! I can definitely tell i've been working out. And also i'm losing some more weight on a slow but steady rate (and slimming down while feeling awesome and that's the important part).

Random girls (and the hot ones often) sometimes smile at me in the street, just like in the ol' days before a lot of shit happened, and that makes me happy. 

My new neighbor is kind of sexy, and i've got the courage to talk with her for a few minutes, and that made my day. I catched her looking at me through her window. This kind of stuff usually feels creepy but this time it was just nice, when she saw i saw her she said "hello" with a big smile. Really it looks good and anyway i'm dead sure i'm gonna meet someone in the next weeks. 

Yea, i'm happy. Working out, working my ass off perfecting my playing and marketing my guitar lessons, keeping students for the 3rd year this year, talking to my cute new neighbor, loosing weight and starting to feel better than i ever felt ... 

... i'm ....ing happy. 

That's also a requirement for success, if i'm happy, i know this will bring girls in my life and students to my door, because girls love happy guys, and because students are inspired by happy, strong and awesome teachers. It's not just being "good at guitar" : it's being able to explain the concepts, able to coach, able to inspire and able to lead your students not only to a better playing, but a better themselves. And that goes through transcending your very existence. This kind of stuff is getting to a "way beyond awesome" level, i'm discovering what awesomeness feels like. 

Sorry for the long and confuse post, it's late in my country, and i'm starting to feel tired but wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## asher




----------



## Anchang-Style

Not gonna be thrown out of University because one document might not reach it on time (some really silly thing about a deadline that was above all the universities fault to begin with). Got a letter by my department saying i got all the necessary grades to get my BA just it's unsure yet when the certificate will reach me...and the other office was happy with that, so not gonna be thrown out because of that BS


----------



## gigawhat

My JPX7 will be here today!


----------



## Fat-Elf

TJ 0


----------



## Jarmake

Fat-Elf said:


> TJ 0




"nyt se paska ohi on, on riemu juupel mahdoton."

Onnea vaan, nyt sitten odottelemaan kertauksia. Terveisin I/07 tstpion, kajaani.  

edittiä... Masse?


----------



## Kidneythief

12.03.2015; Devin Townsend, Periphery, Shining concert in my country. 
1 week before my 30th Birthday. 

I'm literally freaking out


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jarmake said:


> "nyt se paska ohi on, on riemu juupel mahdoton."
> 
> Onnea vaan, nyt sitten odottelemaan kertauksia. Terveisin I/07 tstpion, kajaani.
> 
> edittiä... Masse?



Kiitos kiitos, Massehan se täällä.


----------



## Fiction

Such a good night out in town, made a lot of friends, jsut got hime at 4am druuunk and I have tomorrrow off, its my 1st thurday off this year and wednesday is student night! liiiiiiiiiiife


----------



## Jake

GC really hooked me up and I got one hell of a deal due to human error. Big ups to them for once.


----------



## wilch

Yesterday I handed in my resignation to a company that I have been working for (various roles) since 2000. 

F... it felt weird. Happy, sad, exciting, and scary.

Have been poached by a competitor, with a significant pay rise. So that's super exciting!

...though, I still feel like I've just jumped from a plane and I'm falling with a parachute attached to me, but no one's shown me how to work the parachute. So I'm frantically trying to figure it out. lol.


----------



## metalmonster

> Yesterday I handed in my resignation to a company that I have been working for (various roles) since 2000.
> 
> F... it felt weird. Happy, sad, exciting, and scary.
> 
> Have been poached by a competitor, with a significant pay rise. So that's super exciting!
> 
> ...though, I still feel like I've just jumped from a plane and I'm falling with a parachute attached to me, but no one's shown me how to work the parachute. So I'm frantically trying to figure it out. lol.
> asher likes this.


I know how that feels. Every morning i wake up with excitement. A great motivational speaker (CJ from metal motivation on facebook) once said : 

"2 guys in front of a rollercoaster : 
the first one sees danger
the second one sees fun" 

I used to live in fear for a lot of shit. Now i'm soooooooo over that. I'm excited about how much control i actually have on my life, the right decisions can bring me ANYWHERE. 

There's no limit, but i was so blinded by fear back in the days i didn't see the sky was wide open, too afraid to hit the ground ... now my eyes are wide open, and i see how much potential i have. 

This new perspective already brought me 3 more students in a week. 

Plus : i'm working out twice a day (crossfit exercises, some light lifting, cardio exercises) since a month, and there are some small but very visible results, i'm slimmer, stronger, hotter (random girls smile at me now, in the streets) and happier every day. I'm not building my body, i'm building my mind as well. I can feel my inner strenght growing every day.


----------



## BornToLooze

My wife was telling me about concerts that are going to be near us and asking if I liked them. Slayer? Only their old shit. Opeth? Only their old shit. In Flames? Only their old shit.
We've gone through I don't know how many bands and she's finally catching on and getting pissed.


----------



## metalmonster

> Slayer? Only their old shit. Opeth? Only their old shit. In Flames? Only their old shit.


 finally someone who thinks like me \o/


----------



## JEngelking

I uploaded a patch for the first time about nine months ago to Line 6 CustomTone, because I made a short recording to show it off in the Pod HD thread, and someone asked if I could upload the patch. 
I haven't checked my CustomTone profile in about six months, and I looked on it today for the first time since to see that the patch I uploaded on a whim nine months ago has since gotten 310 downloads and has a five star rating.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

It's that time of week again 
Ep 3 2014 Season 3: Vikings vs. Saints - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## sniperfreak223

1000 LIKES!!!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

So my band played the Knitting Factory in Spokane last night for the final round of Battle of the Bands, and we got first place!!! I am one happy camper right about now. 


Short little video from the first song of our set:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...o.148835438526289&type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Noxon

CJLsky said:


> So my band played the Knitting Factory in Spokane last night for the final round of Battle of the Bands, and we got first place!!! I am one happy camper right about now.
> 
> 
> Short little video from the first song of our set:
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...o.148835438526289&type=2&theater&notif_t=like



Congrats, man!


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## crg123

Because this just happened to my room mate and its hilarious. He just contacted comcast because we were having some issues... Apparently they like to add a personal touch to their messages now. Check to see if you can spot it... They really take that "how are you?" question to heart.






Edit: The saga continues:


----------



## MemphisHawk

I'm reading everything I see on the forum in an Australian accent. For some reason it started with a thread about a Kraken Octa review. It's keeping me entertained.


----------



## asher




----------



## metalmonster

i've read CRG123's post with my avatar's voice. makes the "how are you" answer kind of entertaining. 

and i think i may rewatch the first futurama seasons now. Good memories <3 (until the show came to very depressing episodes such as fry and his dog who died. I will never understand the reason behind making such episodes).


----------



## BlackMastodon

To put you on an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

And now I wait for the workday to end...


----------



## zakattak192

My band Castle Freak got our new E.P. streamed on Decibel and we were on the front page of decibelmagazine.com and I'm just so happy I could shit right now honestly.


----------



## Jake

My 2nd studio monitor is coming today 

axe fx apartment studio setup is complete


----------



## Alex Kenivel

So I work at a preschool run out of my bosses house. This little boy comes up to her, saying "look Christina, poopy" and he had, on his fingers, his own fecal matter.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Alex Kenivel said:


> So I work at a preschool run out of my bosses house. This little boy comes up to her, saying "look Christina, poopy" and he had, on his fingers, his own fecal matter.


----------



## metalmonster

My RG470 (actually a 570, 570 neck and body, crappy floyd (with one dead saddle), dead electronics ... ) had finally the makeover it deserved. 

1) new floyd, cheap licensed floyd rose from craiglist. Brand new. Fits perfectly (i was all "it's a fvcking miracle" seeing how well it fitted the cavity, stud spacing , and even the stud screws are compatible with the old inserts, so i'm not even forced to drill new holes) . I'm gonna block the shit out of that trem, it's just there to hold the strings, basically. Plus, it's actually nice. Not "original floyd rose nice" but "SUPER DECENT floyd rose copy", it reminds me of the copies found on some jacksons and LTDs. So it's not crap either. It looks "too shiny" , but whatever. Love the oldschool design with the screws not on top of the saddle, but on the back of the trem. 

2) got to my local merch store. I happen to know the lady who works there, and we worked things out together as in "i sell a metric ton of brand merchandising stickers for 10 bucks, that's 20ct per sticker" . It's cheeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap ! Other stores were like "uh, we accept credit cards for 20 bucks, our stickers are from 2 to 5 &#8364;" so i've go enough stickers to cover entirely a guitar for the price of two (also brand merch) stickers. Plus, i got to talk with a few cute girls since i went there with the guitar all nice looking to show her how good it looked with the stickers. 

3) all it needs is a volume pot , i have a 5-way switch . Pickups are an 80's SH12 with a "BJ" sticker and a 1989 SH6 actually wound by Seymour's wife, used pickups i got for less than nothing in a music store. 

Long story put short: SH12 => makes the moon cry with the saddest lullaby. An epitaph to fallen angels. Un sonido de puta madre. 10k ohm. Bridge pickup, but it will be a very nice neck pickup, it's kind of low output. 

SH6 => Hell on Earth. Total fvcking mayhem and brutality and burning churches and death metal. Perfect for flamenco and bossa nova. I'm kidding. It takes no prisoners with 16k ohm output, it's almost twice as powerful as the SH12 (i say twice because the SH12 is voiced very smooth, while she SH6 is voiced like a punch in the face). 

And that's *briliant* . 

Edit : 
 http://www.seymourduncan.com/blog/product-news/the-screamin-demon-one-misunderstood-pickup/  
people from SD say the SH12 will be fine in neck position, so i'm gonna go with that paired with the SH6 as bridge. Can't wait to try that ! Also , i will use some serious carnuba wax (from the local car shop) so the stickers will be covered in it. will make all this vinyl -it's all vinyl stickers- shine for days, and use a surgery knife and superglue for the imperfections. And also, the caretaking for the guitar is actually easy now : "just put some more stickers on top of it if you feel like it, but stickers do age gracefully" (i did work with stickers, and i done that before : i've covered a squier strat in stickers, it looked very cool, and sold it for a cheap price. But it did teach me the art of stickers). 

Can't wait to finish my makeover, combining great looks, with great tone and i know the guitar has amazing playability thanks to its wizard neck. I'll call her "honda racing" since it's the coolest sticker i've ever seen right on my guitar. And she will complete very well my "after eight" (because it's black and green) RG560 with dimarzio Evo and sustainer. 

Bringing back to life this good ol' RG makes me in peace with the universe. Can't wait to play it. I think it looks real cool (picture does not does it justice. the "XYZ alloy" are actually made of metal, and the honda racing stuff is "gold-plated" -not actual gold, but it looks like gold, and it's shiny- ). I also just realized red + gold is the color of prosperity and luck for chinese and japanese people. I like the idea of mixing that with the "racing" stuff. Adds more "japanese flavor" and "mega-shred of death" mojo to the guitar.


----------



## asher

That thing is rad as fvck.


----------



## metalmonster

Now that's some serious compliment ! thanks bro


----------



## BornToLooze

I just got a Washburn Parallaxe and probably the first guitar I've gotten off here that I'm not thinking about selling. And not only that, but it's a protoype.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Mother Man is fun


----------



## crg123

^ Yay a fellow Atheist Fan ?? 

I'm laughing at how terrible spotify ads are. If it's not ....ing O'Reilly autoparts (possibly just a local thing) its something hilariously not my taste in music. Was just listening to Carcass's Necroticism and a boy band sounding EDM group came on. This caused me to laugh out loud and have everyone in my office look at me. This made me laugh even more because explaining to them that I was listening to Death metal and I found an EDM poppy ad annoying would have been priceless.

I just sat there and grinned.


----------



## metalmonster

About spotify ads : me too .

And i really have a very long list of reasons to be happy today. I like this topic, because i basically write a list each day and i can see my life improving, and also i can remember how much badass-ery is already there in my life, and how much badass-ry is there to come to me.


----------



## flint757

Just finished my circuits exam and feel good about it. That's saying something since I was baffled by it all just a week or so ago and started the class a week late.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Shit is just going smoothly for the time being. I'm learning a lot at work again and my new ignition coils showed up today. :-D


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Picked a shitload of blackberries today  The most metal of all fruit. 

Also I feel like I'm finally settled in at work after being there for a while (about a month). I can contribute to the vicious banter that occurs in the workplace without people thinking I'm a complete ....  Also had a great drinking session with all the waitresses/chef(s) recently to celebrate 2 of the waitresses going to uni. Got smashed on G&Ts and apple sours, and it all went on the head chef's £1500 tab


----------



## asher

Finally upgraded to a top of the line fencing jacket. SO MUCH LIGHTER AND MORE COMFORTABLE HOLY SHIT plus a much tighter fit (less epee target!) and shouldn't gain five pounds of water weight when I sweat, lol.

Will have matching knickers in the near future. The sizing I guessed at came in a little too Captain Tightpants even for me


----------



## Jarmake

It's weekend and I'm listening to type o negative. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

First uni party tonight. 


...first party in my life.  Time to test out that "high alcohol tolerance" (lol).


----------



## ghostred7

After FedEx gets here today, my live rack will be 99% complete (last 1% = dunno if I'm going to buy a bigger rack to mount my G55 or keep it on top lol....waste of a rack just for 1 piece IMO). So after today it will be:

Furman 8x2 (1U)
PodHD Pro (2U)
Art SLA-2 (1U)
...into a 2x12 Mesa Cab with EV-12L Classic speakers @ 200w, living inside a road case from GA Case Company

I am stoked to make a vid w/ this. I may do it tonight....TBD


----------



## crg123

Just listened to these awful GnR video clips:
Kirk Hammett joins GNR

THEN I saw someone post this:


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just got back from seeing Periphery, The Contortionist, Intervals, and Toothgrinder here in my hometown. 

Periphery and The Contortionist both put on two of the best performances I've ever seen. I'd really put Periphery up there as probably the second or third best act I've seen live hands-down. (Keep an eye out for _Juggernaut_ to be released around January. ) 

And the new The Contortionist material translates SO WELL in a live setting. The mood and ambiance and groove is just....beautifully immersive. I'm pretty sure I was crying at one point. (It's so astonishing yet different seeing their new album rapidly climbing and topping all these rock and metal charts including Billboard's top albums chart. And then they perform the material from it perfectly live.) As for their final song, thanks to Michael for singling me out when I screamed for "Flourish". Hearing that song, a long-time favorite of mine, performed live can now be crossed off my bucket list.

I can't thank all the guys of Intervals (Aaron, Anup, Mike), The Contortionist (Cameron, Robby), and Periphery (Misha, Nolly, Jake) enough for taking a few minutes of their time to legitimately chat with me. (Of course, I'm sure it's cool for them being able to mutually talk gear, technique, writing, etc. with someone who is actively involved in this kind of technical prog-metal music and isn't a random, crazy, possibly annoying fan.) But it really means SO MUCH when I can reach out and talk to guys whom I deeply respect and look up to. (I can hit them up online and then finally meet them in-person.) Awesome making some new friends! And thus, one of the best nights ever for me!


----------



## SanekN

Weekend!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 4: Buccaneers vs. Steelers - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## asher

Sitting outside in the sun with because-it's-the-weekend java chip frappucino (god these things are good). And at least in a small, low investment way contemplating our impermanence and expanding awareness.

And shortly I'm going to spend a couple hours hitting people with swords.


----------



## TVasquez96

Preordered Pokemon alpha sapphire and omega ruby today


----------



## tacotiklah

My Pantera tribute band expanded our setlist to 11 songs and I beasted all of them on the bass. A couple of them I didn't even learn until this morning, and I still pulled them off nicely. For the curious minds, here's what we plan on playing:

F_u_cking Hostile
Domination
This Love
I'm Broken
A New Level
Becoming
Walk
Cemetery Gates
Mouth for War
Cowboys from Hell
Hollow


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My old rap metal band wants to jam again. 

This is gonna be interesting....


----------



## metalmonster

I have tons of reasons to be unhappy. 

I'm still happy as fvck. Because my working out is paying off BIG TIME in terms of focus, relaxation and confidence, things i lacked in my guitar playing.

Because random girl smiled at me big time. She was hot. Not really easy to figure out something when she hold the door for you ... but heck. A smile (and the look in her eyes) is like a coin found in an old jacket's pocket : not much, but heck, it's still a reason to be a little bit happy. 

Because i've sold tons of shit and now i'm loaded. 

So i may have the flu and feel tired/anxious (my body does, but i've killed the anxiety with working out a little) i'm still very happy.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Alex Kenivel said:


> My old rap metal band wants to jam again.
> 
> This is gonna be interesting....



Take and post video.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Kernel Density Estimation is pretty cool.


----------



## metalmonster

My brother is going to college ! papers FINALLY went though !  

And i'm worshipping myself for being the one who made this happen, and also, one more student today, and awesome dedicated other student. Got a lot of shit done today.

Gonna hit the bed and have some restful sleep to slay some more goals tomorrow : updates on my site and facebook page before people think i'm dead, order online the parts of my "sticker guitar" and buy a nice, thick sweater because it's already october and i want to keep me warm and stylish something sporty (adidas probably) but black and green/orange


----------



## Captain Axx

I've eaten a burrito, and i saw Carcass rehearse for their tour when i was at my band's rehearsal today!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Steel stringed acoustic 8s are selling well...


----------



## metalmonster

> I've eaten a burrito, and i saw Carcass rehearse for their tour when i was at my band's rehearsal today!


OMG you lucky bitch.

Well, as for my own reasons to be happy... as always, i get some. A 9 year old student of mine has learned (thanks to me) what a scale is, and what the I, III , V and VII note do in this scale. I teach that as the notes being a group of friends : the I and V are BFFs and other notes go around, here's the 3rd setting the mood, major or minor ? And the 7th which is sensitive and loves to hang with the root. To tell her secrets. Listen to how delicate both sound together, ain't that just beautiful ? *small wow moment for my student* (she's actually fascinated by that stuff). 

believe it or not, she did learned that and explained that back to me today, in perfect detail, with small musical examples of her own. I'm so proud ! Nine years old and she starts to get into pretty interesting sh*t in music theory and develop ear and musicality. A little chops on top of that ...

Also we are learning how to play chords now that we know what chords are for. I gave her my old capo so she could practise chords easily around the neck, and also, i gave her some arpeggios. Simple arpeggios. But heck, sounds good ! And Ode to Joy coming together such nicely. 

I'm really, really, really proud of my lil' student  besides her parents are super friendly and nice to me as a bonus (and the money is welcome, i think it's well-deserved). 

really brightened my week.


----------



## Alberto7

Got a haircut and changed my hairstyle on Monday, and I don't think I've ever been complimented on my looks this much in my life, ever. Now I feel like I can go out and f*ck anybody I want. Time to pick up some bitches. 














... k no, not really, but it is nice to have a good confidence boost every now and again, even if having to spend 10 minutes styling my hair every morning is a pain in the dick.


----------



## asher

I have no idea what else to do with my hair.


----------



## Alberto7

I've only ever had a bowl cut as a kid, then spiked up hair, then really long black metal kvlt  hair during my mid to late teens, then back to a Brad Pitt-esque spiked up or goofy Harry Potter hair, and now a David Beckham slicked-back undercut, which the ladies are digging. Whenever I get tired of this I think I'm just gonna die it an obnoxiously bright color because why not (while I still can), and then I'll shave the life out of it.


----------



## wat

I get to dog-sit for this little man


----------



## metalmonster

2 new students ! Went great  Then got to my bro's home and watched TV shows and ate sandwiches ! and it was good  and now back in my home, i'm gonna go to bed ... and tomorrow more work (one more new student, 1st lesson, gonna be great) then football game with my bro . It's 3am , am fvcking tired but happy. 

Also i do wonder when i'll get the time to buy things for me with the money i'm working my ass off to earn  Monday is promoting the shit out of my business (Sunday : sleep and videogames, maybe just a quick facebook update and writing down some riffs. Ok. definitely am gonna write down riffs, i got a couple ideas ... ) tuesday mabe, but i'll be preparing lessons so the rest of the week is smooth ... wednesday, i dive into work as well. It does feel good, especially when it's your business starting to take off. 

good night !


----------



## Church2224

I had a guitar lesson with one of my guitar heroes when I was a kid- Chris Amott, ex Arch Enemy. 

He was a nice guy, seemed a little shy, but a very nice guy. Gave me some advice and complemented my playing. It is great to hear one of your heroes tell you you sound great!


----------



## MemphisHawk

My wife and I's new song/music video has over 2,000 views in the first week! Where are all these people coming from!!!!!!1


----------



## Chiba666

The Jester Race and Whoracle ordered on Vinyl, Reroute and Soundtrack next Will see if I can get Colony and Clayman for xmas from the wife.


----------



## flint757

Just ordered some lenses off ebay for pretty fair prices. Lets hope they survive shipping and they were being honest otherwise I might be posting in the mad thread.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 5: Falcons Vs. Giants - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just got a phone call that I have my first job interview ever next week. I'm both nervous as fug and excited at the same time because that I even passed the internet application part.


----------



## asher

Fat-Elf said:


> I just got a phone call that I have my first job interview ever next week. I'm both nervous as fug and excited at the same time because that I even passed the internet application part.



Good luck man!


----------



## Xaios

My psycho office manager was fired last week. Despite the fact that we're insanely short-staffed right now (as a direct result of about half the staff quitting in the 2 month period in which this woman was our manager, as a direct result of her being the manager), it's still a much less stressful environment than it was in the short time she was here.


----------



## wilch

Put my latest solo challenge entry up on Youtube, then put it on in the living room and my Kitty raced up to the TV, jumped on the Ottodude and sat there watching me on Youtube intensely.

She's my number 1 fan!


----------



## Electric Wizard

Last night I tried double tracking all the Jamup tones that I thought I hated and realized they don't suck.

Also realized that I just cracked the 1k mark in posts and have been here for 3 years. Good times (mostly)...


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Earphones have broken so I might finally be able to spooge a few hundred quid on some Shure IEMs. Also the new RoS album is streaming :3


----------



## ghostred7

My head is ready w/ new Tung-Sol tubes, re-biased, etc....and Jeff at Andrews Amp Lab said that it was ONLY a tube problem so cost is 1hr labor (the deposit) and $116 for the tubes. Best of all was the response from other guitar player when I told him it was ready (edited for profanity):
"Rocking! Not that the Pod HD Pro and new SLA2 wouldn't sound good but that amp and cab were like made to be audio f**k buddies!"


----------



## asher

Finally had a band practice with our drummer again. We were sans the other guitarist so we worked on putting drums and ironing out structure for a song I've written and I'm actually super pleased with how it went... especially because of how bad the transitions could have been.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Ordered an RGD7UC, ahhhhh.


----------



## asher

This:


<----


----------



## Vehuel

I'm happy since few minutes before the end of the day (10:32pm here), because I'm just bored of gasing for a lot of instruments and other problems BUT I saw the title of your topic... and this is great... just by looking at the topic's title it brings positive energy to me. 

So thank's for these few minutes of positives thoughts!


----------



## flint757

Watched this short film and laughed my head off. Love the concept.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Typhoon Vongfong. Just another CAT 4 storm for the weekend. Always a happy day here. See you on the other side!


----------



## asher

Stay safe.

I'm off to New York to pick up a friend in the city who's bussing in from Boston and then continuing up to Poughkeepsie to spend the weekend at my best friend's place. I don't get to see him very much and I'm coming back Tuesday and can also just use the time off.


----------



## wat

I've discovered flossing.

Since my last dentist visit I've been flossing regularly and now my mouth feels way cleaner, especially when I wake up because there is far less bacteria in my mouth at any given time. feelsgoodman


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I fixed my car... 

... but I might be in the "Why are you mad?" thread soon for having jinxed myself!


----------



## Taylor

Just got a special package in the mail from Murdstone! Carolina Reaper seeds, plus some extras!!! My butthole hurts just looking at them .


----------



## ghostred7

Just got home from this


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Almost forgot!

Week 6: Patriots Vs. Bills - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## MemphisHawk

Bought a 132 gauge Bass string for my Fretless Fender Jazz Bass and tuned it B-E-A-D. Now I have an extended range-ish 4-string! I never used the G string on any recording anyway, and this kills the flub off drop tuning to B or A with the standard E string. 

I consider myself dumb for never having though of this before. I'm sure everybody and their mom does it.


----------



## Preacher

Found a place to rent, with a week to go until I start a new job which would be a 2 hour commute where I'm living now, and should have a nice little car that works on Wednesday so I can actually drive to work. The house I'm living has apparently quite thick walls and good sound proofing so I might get a good nights sleep for the 1st time in over 2 years (oh please god allow this to happen)


----------



## Pat_tct

I am happy because:

1. after a break from playing guitar and writing music (and lyrics) I feel inspired and pick up my guitar more often. I've written a new song that gets recorded over the next couple days. 

2. I'm way healthier than a couple month ago. I started running 2-3 times a week.
I do some light lifting/squads/pushups etc 2-3 times a week. and I discovered bouldering. we have a boulder hall in our town. usually we (some friends and I) go there once a week and it's fun and a great workout.
I got my diet going. by that I mean i just try to eat better and not just shove pizza in my mouth every night^^

3. I have a job, a flat and not much to be upset about. I see people struggling with life in general around me. I would feel bad if I would just complain about stupid stuff all day.

4. I'm relaxed and balanced. maybe it is because of the sport I'm doing. but I noticed that I don't get as pissed off by people in general.


----------



## ghostred7

accidental dbl post


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Stated my first day of training for my asst. Manager possitiob at work today.I kinda like it so far. 10 hours out of 80 hours done.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

I have actually been invited to a halloween party for the first time since 2010. I have no idea what to go as.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Listened to the first 2 Mahavishnu Orchestra albums today. 

How come nobody makes music like that anymore? Could you imagine what a band like that would be able to do today? With synthaxes and all the stuff we have now? I would love to hear new stuff like that. If someone else doesn't do this, I just might have to.


----------



## asher

Neil Gaiman reading a collection of his short stories.


----------



## Murmel

Just got my P-bass from a setup and strung it up with D'addario chromes with some foam in the bridge. Oh God, it sounds so right.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just came back from my first job interview which went pretty smoothly.


----------



## sniperfreak223

one week until vacation...and one week until I get to travel to Georgia and visit my wonderful girlfriend


----------



## TVasquez96

Getting a tattoo tomorrow with my mom


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

I want one of these costumes for halloween


----------



## ambler3

Today so far seems to be one of the better days at college, where i'm being nice & sociable & also there are plenty of people about to meet & hang out with. 
That, and I should hopefully today (or tomorrow) receive my order of a Gator hardcase & SM57


----------



## AxeHappy

9 days off. After Overtime since the last two weeks of August. 

Got some NGDs to get up in this breathe of fresh air.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I went to hang with some of my girlfriend's friends last night at this student apartment complex just next to my college. That place is huge and so amazing. I probably missed the time to sign up for next year but she's living there next year and I can't wait to go over there all the time.

Also we had sex for the first time last night. It was great.

One of my friends from home is coming to spend the night here, and he's gonna get along really well with my roommates. Also he's the vocalist of our future band, and I've been on a writing binge the last couple of days, I'll probably have 2 songs done by Tuesday. Then it's recording time


----------



## asher

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I went to hang with some of my girlfriend's friends last night at this student apartment complex just next to my college. That place is huge and so amazing. I probably missed the time to sign up for next year but she's living there next year and I can't wait to go over there all the time.
> 
> Also we had sex for the first time last night. It was great.
> 
> One of my friends from home is coming to spend the night here, and he's gonna get along really well with my roommates. Also he's the vocalist of our future band, and I've been on a writing binge the last couple of days, I'll probably have 2 songs done by Tuesday. Then it's recording time


----------



## Alberto7

Finally, after 3 months of trips to the Laundromat, washing clothes by hand, keeping count of how much underwear I have left, and having to put up with not washing my bed sheets for that long ugh:), I finally bought and installed a washer and a dryer. I haven't felt this kind of relief ever since that one time I lost my internet connection for 3 weeks.


----------



## asher

I'm sorry, but:



Though I do not miss the days of dorm laundry rooms.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Don't worry, I find it as hilarious as you do.  It's something so trivial that it does feel weird to be happy about. So many dirty underwear jokes sprang up from not having those machines, it was almost worth it.  And hey, I got to learn how to get an extra use out of non-underwear garments!


----------



## Basti

The machine in my apartment costs £2.60 plus £1 for the dryer. The money wouldn't be so much of an issue, I just wish it accepted anything other than 20p coins. 

I stink.


----------



## MemphisHawk

My music is being licensed for web and mobile use by a rather large auto manufacturer next month!!


----------



## ghostred7

successfully finished day 1 tracking of our new song at open sky studio (mike froegde's place)...and heading in to finish up today(lead tracking)


----------



## Church2224

Should be getting new a new Schecter Custom Shop Contour exotic top withing the next week or so.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Almost forgot! Josh was probably starting to think something happened to me 

Week 7: Giants Vs. Cowboys - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## asher

Because this is a thing. Read in Invader Zim's voice:

DOES IT NOT AMAZE YOUUUUUUU?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/108449...Graph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Basti said:


> The machine in my apartment costs £2.60 plus £1 for the dryer. The money wouldn't be so much of an issue, I just wish it accepted anything other than 20p coins.
> 
> I stink.



Well that's a strange thing to be happy about, but it takes all kinds, I suppose.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Got my Shure se425s today. Awesome IEMs. Time to give the new RoS a good listen.


----------



## Defi

I'm happy right now cause there are beings on this earth like Kate Mara. Hnngngngggnnnggg



Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> Got my Shure se425s today. Awesome IEMs. Time to give the new RoS a good listen.



Oh cool, I was thinking about getting those or SE535s (?) but I got westone 4s instead. I used to have Shures but I don't remember the model name. I think they were the predecessor to this se series. I loved them, I bought the westones cause I read "more accurate, more detailed" compared to shures being more "rock like, more punch." Those descriptions may be accurate, but I wish I would have gone shures again.


----------



## Forrest_H

I can finally say I saw Gojira live.

Mastodon was brilliant on stage.

I discovered Kvelertak.

Good f-cking night last night.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Those 3 are still touring together? I know they were all touring back in the spring when I saw them, didn't realize they'd be doing it again. Did Mastodon play a lot of stuff from OMRtS or did they do a big medley of all of their discography?

Reason I'm happy is because I got to work from home today (if you can even call it that ). Unfortunately the reason I did work from home is because this cold is beating the shit out of me and I couldn't fall asleep the last 2 nights without worrying that my lungs were going to explode from coughing so much.But hey, f**k it, silver lining and all that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's my birthday and just cracked open a bottle of Jameson whiskey.


----------



## stevexc

Got my retro pay today! Or at least, found out how much I'm getting on my paycheque next week. However, it's about half what I expected but that's a story for a different thread...

Plus, I'm back in a band! One of my groomsmen has been in a pop punk band for years (my best man was their original drummer at that) and recently did some lineup shuffling - they brought in a rhythm guitarist, then fired their drummer, then their rhythm guitarist took up drumming for them, and their bass player started playing rhythm. Which wasn't a big deal as they were in songwriting/recording mode during the whole thing.

I've been offering to play bass for them if they don't find someone, and it turns out that they've now got a CD release party happening next month - and guess who's got two thumbs and is playing bass? Stevexc, nice to meet ya  Of course that means I have a month to learn a 60 minute set, but it's all fairly simple stuff.

Speaking of my best man, he's in an acoustic folk punk band and has been bugging me to play bass for them for a little while - and I finally have time to, so I'm jamming with them this weekend!


----------



## Murdstone

I see Krallice tomorrow.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

asher said:


> Because this is a thing. Read in Invader Zim's voice:
> 
> DOES IT NOT AMAZE YOUUUUUUU?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/108449...Graph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share



Holy shit, dude. Those are just about the most amazing thing EVER! I'm AM going to get some. The WWII dork in me cannot resist. I will post pics.


----------



## habicore_5150

I thought my iPod touch died out earlier this year since my dumb ass accidentally dropped it in mud. This morning, I decided to plug it into my pc just to power it up, and the first thing that comes up is: Low battery, please plug in

After having it plugged in for a bit, it powered up all the way and I was able to play music on it again

So I guess the thing didn't die out after all, kinda slipped into a technocoma or something (and if I decide to start an industrial metal band, or have an industrial metal song, Technocoma is gonna be the name  )


----------



## Alex6534

Because I just bought a UV777PBK

Oops


----------



## Fat-Elf

Haven't really slept in past three days and I had a job interview this morning which still went really great in my opinion. The interviewers were really chill and funny what made me feel really relaxed and I really feel like I have chances to get the job.


----------



## Nil0201

A cup of cold chocolate last night!


----------



## Jarmake

Today we got our new sauna stove and wooden platforms (benches? Whatever... those which you sit on while in sauna). Just have to install them, put on some oil to protect the wood and connect the water pipes. So, we've almost done the renovating the bathroom&sauna.

Next up: install new floor on our hearth room. Then we can just put our bar counter and other furniture in there and it's basically done too! Super excited. I'm going to have to build a sound system in there and some special remote controlled lights, which isn't much of a chore.


----------



## Vhyle

Why am I happy right now?

I'm about two drinks in with Red Stag and cherry cokes. Love them shits.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 8: Redskins Vs. Cowboys - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## mcleanab

ghostred7 said:


> successfully finished day 1 tracking of our new song at open sky studio (mike froegde's place)...and heading in to finish up today(lead tracking)



Dude... Mike Froedge used to play in my brother's band WAY back in the day... Aura-Sen. Some of the most intense and technical drumming I've ever heard... even 25 years later. _ He is bad ass._ I don't know him as an engineer, but if his skills are anywhere near what his drumming ability is, he's amazing.

He's actually responsible for much of my musical sensibilities. I remember asking him to do an improv thing in the studio... some sort of latin thing in 5/8 that I could shred and do feedback over, and it was mind-blowing.

Check out the first 20 seconds:

https://skinnydevilmusic.bandcamp.com/track/backstep


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Getting a galaxy s5 soon and a road bike. I also made out with/spooned a hot ballet girl for several hours last night at a party. Chatting to her now on facebook. It's going well


----------



## Mprinsje

probably gonna trade my 5 string bass for something with a string less. if the trade goes through, expect a NBD tomorrow!


----------



## Ancient

Got offered a new job with a decent pay increase, called my district manager to put in my two weeks notice. He rebuttal offered more than the new job offered, 25% pay increase of my current rate to stay exactly where I am doing what I do, basically just to keep on keepin on. Fawkin decent.


----------



## Jarmake

Me and my wife just did our first bathing in our new sauna/bathroom. It's been about half a year since we got to go to sauna and now it was wonderful. Hot and steamy, me likey.


----------



## Pweaks

Had a jam session today with a drummer for the first time in ages and we basically sketched out a full song. Feels good after a long period of not being able to finish a composition.


----------



## Luna Lee

I went to a Halloween party with a bunch of other musicians and had some drummers jam with me on some new songs I made recently, can't wait to get some track recorded


----------



## asher

Jarmake said:


> Hot and steamy, me likey.



Uh-huh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm... well, I don't want to say happy, really, but pleased right now because I went to a local show last night, where I saw young Koreans making and enjoying some gnarly, legit-as-fvck hardcore. I seriously didn't know they had it in them, especially not this far from Seoul, but it was uplifting to see and experience. I don't think I've felt so "in my element" since coming to this country.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

My cats are chasing each other around the apartment, they have the "midnight nutties". I think I just heard a pile-up (crash, thump). So entertaining.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 9: Jets Vs. Chiefs - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## asher

Dusty Chalk said:


> My cats are chasing each other around the apartment, they have the "midnight nutties". I think I just heard a pile-up (crash, thump). So entertaining.





OT: Yesterday, went up to fence a saber tournament in DC, which has much much stronger saber fencing than down in central Virginia. Managed 12th of 23, which I think is fairly respectable given the strength. And today I went over to William & Mary to fence the reasonably strong 30 person epee event for shits and giggles (I primarily fence saber)... and I somehow made my way to the semis before being knocked out and earned my C rating in the process  (in the US, fencing ratings for those who have them, which is not everyone who competes in these things, goes from E up to A).


----------



## Dusty Chalk

One of my cats is at my feet. I reach down to scratch his belly, and immediately the purring amps up by about 12 db.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just one of those days when my guitar sounds and plays just beautifully.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bought a bunch of Cloudkicker's albums today. No idea why I didn't look through his catalog more before today. Also in the 'liner notes' text file of The Discovery it said "This album was recorded for $0 and is being distributed for free. If you paid money for this then you're a sucker." I had a laugh and don't mind sending him some money.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Finally bought a PS4.


----------



## Church2224

I have a date coming up finally. 

Also should be getting me new Schecter in soon, hoping it ships.


----------



## MemphisHawk

My Bachelor's degree is being conferred on November 21st! I don't need at this point in my life but it feels so good to finally finish what I started 13 years ago! Longest Bachelor's ever! Full Disclosure: I only went to school for 4 years, it just took me 13 to do it, lol.


----------



## Opion

Oh, screw it, why not post in this thread:

I recently moved to Atlanta for school, have been doing pretty damn good in all my classes (just blazed through 2 exams in Psych and Math today and finished them in under an hour), recently acquired an 8 string and have been loving it, getting lessons with Josh Martin of Little Tybee and expanding my knowledge of double thumping and two handed tapping, living on my own and realizing my full potential as a person in control of his own destiny...yeah, lots of change in the past few months. It's been super great feeling like you're doing the right things for yourself.

Hope everybody here has been doing good as well.


----------



## loqtrall

Because Halo: Master Chief Collection is coming out and I get to re-experience the last 12 years of Halo in all it's 1080p and 60FPS glory.


----------



## unclejemima218

Because im watching cartoons with my 20 month old little daughter and loving it, got an Ibanez SIX28FDBG coming in soon, and starting a new job tonight at a place down the road from me with hella increased pay and hours compared to my last job. Life is good.


----------



## Xaios

I just discovered a few days ago that a blood test my dad got came back showing that he had Cancer. They couldn't tell him much more than that though without him getting further tests. The results have come back now and, thankfully, they show that his Cancer is about as benign as they come. So yeah, definitely happy about that.


----------



## asher

Xaios said:


> I just discovered a few days ago that a blood test my dad got came back showing that he had Cancer. They couldn't tell him much more than that though without him getting further tests. The results have come back now and, thankfully, they show that his Cancer is about as benign as they come. So yeah, definitely happy about that.



Great news, considering!


----------



## Church2224

My USA Custom Shop Schecter Contour Exotic Top Shipped! Should be here in the next day or two.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

That moment when your 4 year old asks for the first time "Can I have a Transformer for my birthday?"

I had to say "Well, daddy has to think about that" but of course I felt like screaming YYYUUUSSSS!!!!! DIE, AUTOBOT SCUM!!! And run to the store to get Bruticus, Starscream, Jetfire, and then some


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

My first ever (semi) custom is currently in transit from Rusti in Italy and I'm going to finally get to play it (and of course do the NGD) when I go home tomorrow evening. And going to see Babymetal on Saturday. Beyond excited.


----------



## asher

My band might not totally suck on Saturday.


----------



## Fat-Elf

First snow.


----------



## asher

Barring catastrophic failure in transit, I've locked an immaculate sample of one of my dream guitars.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

asher said:


> catastrophic failure in transit



Now that would be an awesome band name


----------



## SD83

Chocolate!  And six days off due to the train drivers being on strike.


----------



## Konfyouzd

NGD soon...


----------



## crg123

Because I just stumbled on my new avatar. It was posted on MG when someone was talking shit about cats:


----------



## Edika

Probably posted before in this thread and probably for the same things but I'm still happy about them.

First and foremost I'm impatiently waiting for my first child any day know. I never thought I'd feel so much love for another human being and she's not even born yet. And I love my family.

Second I really like my job. After many years of studying it's good to work on a field you can see your contribution has an impact, that it is recognized, that I find interesting and give me the means to support my family and have a decent life (and maybe buy a few guitars and some gear now and then  ).


----------



## Jake

Pretty sure I just made that very very important exam my bitch.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Captain Shoggoth said:


> My first ever (semi) custom is currently in transit from Rusti in Italy and I'm going to finally get to play it (and of course do the NGD) when I go home tomorrow evening. And going to see Babymetal on Saturday. Beyond excited.



Funnily enough the courier cocked it up and it's been left at a depot all day so now I have to do a runaround to ensure it gets here tomorrow. This should be in the "why are you mad" thread 

EDIT: no runaround needed IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE


----------



## Nats

Wifey came to work and we went out for lunch together. Then we came back and she rubbed my shoulders while I did some work. What a nice gal. I want to hire her as my assistant.


----------



## Taylor

A couple things to be happy about.

I could have swore I bombed my last exam, however I got the results back today: 94%. Not too bad.

I'm almost finished with my first guitar build, just need to apply the finish!!!

Also, I just relapsed!!! Yay!!! Just built a stand for my 40B tank. Now to drop $450 on a pair of LED fixtures . I'm like a crack junkie when it comes to saltwater tanks. My wallet hates me right now.


----------



## Church2224

Got my new USA Schecter CET in and it is awesome as hell. 

Test drove a 2015 Ford F250 Today and it kicked all sorts of ass. 

Got a date with an older, and quite attractive, Latina woman scheduled next week.


----------



## asher

Think I have some decent patches set up on my Axe-II now.

I already like the MFC + ME Pedals setup over the FCB1010.

Now let's see if I can remember the words to my own damn song tomorrow night... much less riff and sing simultaneously...


----------



## sniperfreak223

Today, somebody tried to convince me that ebony was a gemstone and/or a type of metal, and I beat them into submission with my knowledge of tonewoods.

*I love those "with all due respect, you're an idiot." moments*


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

F**king awesome party all last night and hanging out until this morning! Just left and got home and I'm still ready to go, even on no sleep!


----------



## BlackMastodon

This video made my week:


----------



## Alberto7

^ That video gave me as many strokes as it had cooks.


----------



## chassless

Being in Germany sure has its perks. I just watched Alcest and Opeth yesterday, and even caught the Alcest guys and told them they have fans in Lebanon, and thatvi enjoy Neige's defunct sideproject, Amesoeurs. It was one hell of a show! Music was awesome, amazing setlist and good old Mike delivered his comic antics like we all wanted.

And tonight, it's Insomnium. At The Gates next month.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

New bike day!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 10: Broncos Vs. Raiders - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## JEngelking

I've finally joined the world of smartphones.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jesus Christ, man, welcome to 2011.


----------



## Taylor

JEngelking said:


> I've finally joined the world of smartphones.



I still don't have one. Come at me SSBros


----------



## JEngelking

BlackMastodon said:


> Jesus Christ, man, welcome to 2011.



 You're telling me. I've always had dumphones, and I've had a Rumor Touch for the past three or four years. I'm free of the dumphone, as well as Virgin Mobile.


----------



## asher

chassless said:


> Being in Germany sure has its perks. I just watched Alcest and Opeth yesterday, and even caught the Alcest guys and told them they have fans in Lebanon, and thatvi enjoy Neige's defunct sideproject, Amesoeurs. It was one hell of a show! Music was awesome, amazing setlist and good old Mike delivered his comic antics like we all wanted.
> 
> And tonight, it's Insomnium. At The Gates next month.



Dear Lord that would be amazing.

OT: A really good saber fencer I knew (of) who graduated from Hopkins last year moved to Cville for work, and as of today has started a saber class at the club I fence at. And will do private lessons also.

FINALLY CONSISTENT COACHING *knock on wood*


----------



## Church2224

I went out to grab some drinks with my buddy and his fiance, and ran into my ex and buddy who were banging behind my back. 

He looked scared shit-less, and I just laughed. Got to love when some one burned you, they know it, and they know not to mess with you after that.


----------



## chassless

Insomnium were totally amazing, a night of a lifetime. Stam1na and Fleshgod apocalypse were great as well. 

My girlfriend will probably get her visa in a week. She'll visit in less than a month and we're gonna spend two weeks of holidays together here in and around Hamburg if all goes well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ralyks

Moving back to Buffalo friday with my fiancee. Actually missed it there, plus with having a little one on the way and all of her family being out there, it should help out with things a lot.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm obviously still super bummed that I'm being made redundant at my current workplace, but the handy thing about having been here for a few years is that you know the right people and can get some inside info into the right places to send applications. Soooo, that's what I'll be doing.

Better yet, I was looking through the old documents I have lying around to see if I have anything useful for applying for a new job, and I apparently still have a set of sealed University transcripts lying around, which is fvcking _awesome_, because I don't know that I have enough time to request new ones and wait for them to be sent here to Korea before the application window is closed.

It's still going to be a close call, but I'm not SOL yet and I might still get to keep on teaching, potentially in an interesting new area, and best of all, I'd still be teaching in a public school. If that doesn't work out I'll have to try to find work in the private sector here, which I'm a bit loathe to do because private sector schools are notoriously unreliable here.

Anyways, that's enough rambling. Fingers crossed, send me good vibes/juju/whatever, etc etc. I could use a good turn of events for a change .


----------



## Nats

I just saw that Bill Cosby posted pics of himself to be meme'd yesterday and instead everyone made memes about his rape allegations. Backfire. I lol'd pretty damn hard at a lot of them.


----------



## tacotiklah

I was just accepted into Central Christian College (I know, I laughed a bit too) for their online courses to get my bachelor's in Organizational Leadership. My understanding is that it's the school's equivalent to a small business management degree. 

I'm not super crazy about the random prayer request stuff or the "How to Be an Effective Witness in Your Business" course that I have to take (seriously? proselytizing to employees?  ) but a bachelor's is a bachelor's and I could use a B.A. right about now.


----------



## sniperfreak223

The fact that there are now affordable 7-string and baritone 6-string acoustics. Makes me happy...but my wallet might be sad soon xD


----------



## asher

Finally watched _12 Angry Men_.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Met up with an old friend for drink(s), first time in over a year.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Got a nokia Lumia 930. It's beasttt


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Finally found a copy of a super rare CD that I've been looking for. (It was just super short-printed by the self-financed band and only available in Japan.) And HOLY F**K AM I HAPPY!!!


----------



## piggins411

Just finished the GRE. Now I'm drinking while listening to King Crimson


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I just came out of a Hiromi concert. Amazing! Anthony Jackson was playing this beast. And Steve Smith on drums (Vital Information)!


----------



## tacotiklah

Just completed an entire 2 week "pre-course" online in one night. I feel I earned the right to some R&R and probably a night of demon slaying in Diablo 3.


----------



## Jarmake

Got a new guitar today. I sense incoming ngd post ahead...

Also it's friday, I'm going home from work and listening to slow, deep and hard-album. I love it. Tomorrow we're going to get a couple of rare guests and monday even more rare one: my brother. Haven't seen him in couple of years now...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

bought a neck off ebay, finally gonna get started on a project guitar I have lying around


----------



## asher

Giant multi hundred person office open house last night was pretty fun. All 18 pony kegs at three separate bars were killed and untold bottles of wine, the massive amount of food was delicious, and I hung out with a cute coworker most of the night.

Saw Big Hero 6. It was pretty fun, though exactly what you'd expect.

And I have acquired one of my dream/bucket list guitars in immaculate but sexily aged condition.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I'm internet married now


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Started a covers band with my best friend. We worked on Van Halen's "Panama" and Ratt's "Round and Round" last night and it sounds good. Also included in the setlist: Nightrain, Mr. Brownstone (GNR), Any Way You Want It (Journey). We're also starting the show with this: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txDkQWnUVsE

(It goes into Round and Round after that, although we'll try it with both Panama and Round and Round. We're playing everything in Eb, so I changed the pitch of everything that wasn't already in Eb or was in a weird inbetween kinda Eb/E).


----------



## Dusty Chalk

asher said:


> ...All 18 pony kegs at three separate bars were killed...


Unholy carp, dude!

Happy happy to everyone who's happy now.

I had a vague memory of my cat, Bobby, as a kitten purring like a chainsaw as a kitten and he was purring on both the inhale and the exhale like he did then just now while chillaxin' on my chest.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Jay Cut-for-cap-space 
Week 11: Vikings Vs. Bears - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Whitechapel and Glass Cloud concert in a few!


----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## Jake

Welp...bought another RGA121. This one is gonna be an interesting project for sure.


----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Because I enjoy outing stupidity


----------



## Nats

Got a text when i was 5 mins from my house saying to work from home because the office network was still down. Back home and pant less. The most productive way to be.


----------



## asher

Nats said:


> Got a text when i was 5 mins from my house saying to work from home because the office network was still down. Back home and pant less. The most productive way to be.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Nats said:


> Got a text when i was 5 mins from my house saying to work from home because the office network was still down. Back home and pant less. The most productive way to be.


Telecommuting-high-five! Aside from 1 phone-in meeting (where I only said hi and bye), I've just been playing bass most of the day. Decided I finally want to get serious with it and picked it up for the first time in over a year to work on the foundation of technique and all that good stuff.


----------



## Jake

My new guitar is already in my hometown.  Ebay told me it would be at least the 25th until delivery.
Of course I have to wait until Friday to get to it anyway since my Thanksgiving break starts then. 

still stoked


----------



## TauSigmaNova

96 on my Trigonometry exam and I finished the code for my CNC project at school


----------



## Jake

NGD tomorrow!


----------



## asher

New, *much beefier* desktop at work.

Revit actually is smooth now, this is amazing and fantastical


----------



## wat

-Because I'm at my lightest I've been in years, my stamina is up(ran 5 miles no problem the other day) and I'm physically the strongest I've ever been right now.

-The weather is also really nice out.

-It's Friday.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## TVasquez96

Bought Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby. Also got my iPhone 6 in the mail. Overall a pretty good day.


----------



## chassless

Currently in Paris for the weekend, meeting up with old friends and cousins. I'll be in Austria next weekend too!


----------



## flyingV

'Cause this happend last night: Woohoo! - Imgur


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Friend's birthday party soon, ballet girl (who I spooned, hard) is going. Might legit ask her out because she is awesome. She wants to do geology at uni like me, and she has one hell of an ass (she squats). My best friend is going out with her friend, and apparently she really likes me. Jaiwidjaisjiieudien I'm so excited I can't contain my boner


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 12: Redskins Vs. 49ers - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## crg123

Because my Axe FX II XL just got delivered to my office 






Now I know how they feel...


----------



## Nats

2 and a half day week leading up to my favorite holiday, Thanksgiving! I'm going to be a cooking madman.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I put a 73 gibson sg custom on lay a way. Imma be sucking on the coolest guitar ever.


----------



## TheStig1214

I started my new job at Guitar Center today! 

It's only seasonal holiday help for now but the manager says he wants me to stay after the holidays if a sales position opens up because of my retail experience.


----------



## asher

Niiiice.

Me? Delicious, juicyass burger with Chimay sauce and a 54 beer tap list.


----------



## Demiurge

Office closed early due to weather.

Snow ended earlier than expected, switching to rain.

When I went out to shovel my parking spot at home, the snow removal guy showed up at the same time and cleared out my spot. I paid it forward by shoveling-out an elderly neighbor who probably wouldn't stand a chance with the rain-soaked snow.

Uncomplicated Thanksgiving plans tomorrow.


----------



## crg123

Drinking Ommegang three philosophers + Pretty Things Jack D'Ore and blasting Unquestionable Presence by Athiest on vinyl through my room mates sweet bose system since he's not home (he hates metal). Gotta love short work weeks .

Edit: No video but a link for those of you who have never listened to this master piece:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnUZ5xpcKHw

Edit 2: Why can't I have more friends in boston who actually like metal haha

Edit 3 (Yes really edition) Listening to Conspiracy by King Diamond now


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Went to see Protest the Hero, The Safety Fire and The Contortionist on short notice today (the venue is owned by my uni's students union and is contained within the building so I just randomly saw a poster walking home from class on Monday)

Got eye contact with Rody during the "royalty must die" part of Bone Marrow (which has been a thing between me and my bassist for YEARS)

Tim and Rody were cracking up/'yes'-ing at my sheer lunacy during Bloodmeat at the end, which was awesome

And I caught this.







Then this happened.


----------



## asher

I'm such a fvcking idiot. I autopilot locked the door behind me when I went to take out the trash, and since I was just taking out the trash why would I need my keys?

I was about ready to break the screen on my window since I don't keep mine locked when I remembered the screen on the kitchen window has a corner out already. And the window doesn't lock. So I climbed back in.

_I still can't believe I actually just did that_


----------



## Dan_Vacant

This is the guitar I mentioned in my post yesterday.


----------



## JEngelking

My body is ready for Thanksgiving feasts, and last night I saw the DTP/AAL/Monuments tour and it was awesome.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Went to see Protest the Hero, The Safety Fire and The Contortionist on short notice today (the venue is owned by my uni's students union and is contained within the building so I just randomly saw a poster walking home from class on Monday)
> 
> Got eye contact with Rody during the "royalty must die" part of Bone Marrow (which has been a thing between me and my bassist for YEARS)
> 
> Tim and Rody were cracking up/'yes'-ing at my sheer lunacy during Bloodmeat at the end, which was awesome
> 
> And I caught this.
> 
> Then this happened.
> *Pics*


Rody's a champ like that, I got a picture with him when I saw them here in April. They're all super down to earth and easy going guys. Good ol' Canadians.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

BlackMastodon said:


> Rody's a champ like that, I got a picture with him when I saw them here in April. They're all super down to earth and easy going guys. Good ol' Canadians.



Yeah, it's nice when bands are like that. It pays in currency that can't be bought too. Being (or at the very least seemingly being) willing to talk to some random kid for a minute and take a picture creates a lasting impression and ensures that said kid will continue being a fan, likely even more so


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just got a buyer for my old PS3. Looks like it's time to go shopping for some guitar gear.


----------



## Forrest_H

Found some really, REALLY fun 8-Bit VSTi's to screw around with, and this was the result.

It's not perfect, it was just so much fun to make and I don't even care that I can't sleep right now 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/forrest-hooker/revelations-in-binary-draft[/SC]


----------



## Demiurge

Goddamned Christmas shopping is done. Brick & mortar stores entered: zero.

EDIT: My wife insists on following the "put up all the Christmas decorations the day after Thanksgiving" tradition. I decided to offer some input for once. She will wake up to find this waiting for her:


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Fantastic!


----------



## asher

Win!

I just got into work. Almost NOBODY is here but I didn't want to take the vacation day. So I'll hang out for a while and leave, and probably since it's really sunny try to take some NGD photos.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I'm working on a paper for school and checking out some new music while I'm at it.

There was a really generic chuggy part going on and my cat steps onto the keyboard.

When she gets off I notice that she's been standing on the numpad 0 so she's basically written the song's tabs onto my schoolwork. 

Great way to break up writing the third final assignment this week.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Today went by fast.

Rundown of today:
- woke up early and went to meet my group at a coffee shop for a group project
- came home afterwards and worked on another paper that took all day
- now just chilling in bed with leftover Thanksgiving food (kind of poured everything into a turkey pot pie) and watching a movie

A rather boring Saturday. But oddly enough, I'm just feeling happy.


----------



## SqWark

Have to remind myself to be happy sometimes. Life is pretty damn good overall, just gotta keep from getting caught up with stuff that doesn't matter.


----------



## oracles

Happy as all hell because I just bought this.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Messaged a vocalist whom I wanted to work with back on Oct. 16.
Finally got a reply today.
It's a yes.
I'm so happy.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

How can Carl betray us? The Cowboys?! Oh well, at least he tears into sanchez. 
Week 13: Eagles Vs. Cowboys - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## flint757

Hiccups went away.


----------



## AxeHappy

Just got home from the Hevy Devy and Animals as Leaders concert. .... me. Crazy good. 

Also, a bunch of sex today, or technically yesterday I suppose.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thought it was gonna be a typical Monday, and I have stuff that was going to be delivered on Wednesday out for delivery. YES!


----------



## Church2224

Going to be taking lessons with Ryan Knight soon. Awesome!


----------



## Jake

Macbook finally shit itself into oblivion. New Macbook sitting on my lap...so uhh happy early Christmas to me?  I ....ing love my family


----------



## asher

even if it's a Mac


----------



## AliceLG

Only 6 more days in the office and then vacations for ONE WHOLE MONTH!


----------



## Fat-Elf

asher said:


> even if it's a Mac





because getting another Mac after the first one shits over you.


----------



## Jake

Fat-Elf said:


> because getting another Mac after the first one shits over you.


First mac lasted me 5 long years of heavy duty daily use thank you very much. Much longer than any of my non mac friends computers lasted.


----------



## Danukenator

Fat-Elf said:


> because getting another Mac after the first one shits over you.



 I've had an ASUS, Toshiba, Dell and HP not last more then 3 years each with proper treatment. A physical component has always died.


----------



## Jake

Danukenator said:


> I've had an ASUS, Toshiba, Dell and HP not last more then 3 years each with proper treatment. A physical component has always died.


My roommate has gone through 3 HP's in the time it took my one macbook to die lmao


----------



## Konfyouzd

Beef jerky...


----------



## Fat-Elf

If nothing major comes up it looks like I got a buyer for both my broken Framus cab and my synth that I don't use. Now all I need is to get a positive call tomorrow from this job I applied for and I'm the happiest man on earth.


----------



## asher

glglglgl


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Netflix just shipped me 5 cm per second as a second disk (I'm on the _one-at-a-time_ plan) because it was coming from further away -- kinda makes up for the one I missed over the Thanksgiving break.


----------



## sniperfreak223

*goes full furfag* I'm happy about how amazing this piece came out 

Town Meeting Tonight [Commission] by l2edPanda -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I just started a side project...


----------



## Danukenator

I took a long break from playing guitar (about 3 months) due to some personal frustration. However, I recently have felt like playing again and have been really enjoying it. 

I traded my KxK for a Suhr and the Suhr was (unexpectedly) just about the perfect guitar. I honestly just wanted to try one but it's really inspired me to pick up the guitar again. Now to tend to the death of my picking abilities...


----------



## asher

Band practice went pretty well, we nailed some stuff we didn't expect to. Like our super drippy version of St. James Infirmary Blues.

I'm also amused the only time we get into actual tension generating debates is... over counting parts for vocal arrangements


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm going to machine head tomorrow, last minute!










Did i mention i'm going for free?


I'm going for free.


----------



## Mprinsje

Oops, double post


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

I just got home from a masterclass led by none other than Guthrie Govan. Absolutely enthralling, two hours of detailed teaching led by nothing other than questions thrown at him by the audience. He has such a sincere and raw appreciation for the sound and natural textures of music, and a more British guy I have *NEVER* met. (and I live here)

If you ever get the chance to attend something like that... go. Bloody go.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just came back from delivering my synth 130 euros richer (well, 120 as I bought Spotify Premium on the way back). 

But what's even better news is that I FINALLY GOT A JOB!


----------



## asher

Congrats dude!!

I'm on my way to Dallas (eh) to fence in the Div1 and Div2 events at the NAC this weekend with two clubmates


----------



## Mprinsje

I never imagined i would get goosebumps when someone would shout "Let freedom ring with a shotgun blaaaaaast".




But i did, and Machine Head did an awesome show. They were visibly excited, as were we. Unexpectedly one of the best gigs i've been to.


----------



## Konfyouzd

You know those times when someone gives you ONE tip... And somehow that one tip sparks this massive chain of "ah ha" moments and shit just gets really real really fast?



asher said:


> Congrats dude!!
> 
> I'm on my way to Dallas (eh) to fence in the Div1 and Div2 events at the NAC this weekend with two clubmates



Son... You fence? That rapier life... 

You can straight up challenge ppl to a duel like a boss and then back it up...


----------



## ASoC

Today was great compared to how things have been recently.

I got my car back after it had been in the body shop for almost 2 weeks. Between the free repairs and the free rental car, I'm totally over how pissed I was when I came out from work and saw that the rear end of my car was wrecked.

I got my ticket to the Animals as Leaders show on Dec 16

I got my vinyl copy of Clear in the mail


----------



## chassless

Konfyouzd said:


> You know those times when someone gives you ONE tip... And somehow that one tip sparks this massive chain of "ah ha" moments and shit just gets really real really fast?.



tell us more!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

A little sneak peek to a soon upcoming NGD...


----------



## Fat-Elf

asd


----------



## Konfyouzd

chassless said:


> tell us more!



A buddy of mine showed me how to multitrack drums in my current DAW of choice and that coupled with other little recording tricks has changed a lot about how I record now.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> asd


?

NIMH · Autism Spectrum Disorder


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> Son... You fence? That rapier life...
> 
> You can straight up challenge ppl to a duel like a boss and then back it up...



Yes sir  Year 7 or 8 now.

This was yesterday (Div I):





(Morehouse took Silver in the London Olympics. The rest of that bout was super derp though lol)

Tomorrow is Div 2, so hopefully it goes better, because I'll be on the upper end of the skill curve, not the bottom


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Ordered an Ibanez RG3EXKA1 today (the one a few posts up), trading my old amp for a SD Blackouts loaded Ibanez RG370DX from my manager next week & still getting $100 from him in the trade, & the wife told me her mom got me a pretty hefty GC gift card for xmas so I'll be able to finally get the Randall Diavlo RD20 amp I've been GASsing over. I'd say life is great right about now


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 14: Panthers Vs. Saints - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## Pav

For the first time ever, I caved and ordered strings from Circle K/Kalium. The prospect of finally getting my G string intonated properly made me more giddy than I can explain.

But if the experiment is a failure, I'm holding everyone on this board responsible.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> ?
> 
> NIMH · Autism Spectrum Disorder



Yeah, this shit makes me so happy.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Because this Dutch metal supergroup version of one of my favourite songs ever for a great cause rocks:

(some 7- and 8-string content)


----------



## tacotiklah

So my sister found the person that stole the donation can for her now deceased daughter's funeral. She confronted the chick at her McDonald's job. The chick freaked out and shoved my sister. My sister proceeded to beat the ever loving shit out of her. Since she put hands on my sister first, SHE'S the one going to jail AND she got fired from her job for attacking a customer (my sister). 

Oh did I mention that my sister used to be the general manager of that very same McDonald's and still has some pull there? Yeah, karma is a bitch.


----------



## asher

That doesn't happen often enough (the karmic backlash, that is).

How the hell did they ID her though?


----------



## tacotiklah

asher said:


> That doesn't happen often enough (the karmic backlash, that is).
> 
> How the hell did they ID her though?



The gas station that the donation can was at has a video surveillance camera. As I said, the owner is friends with my sister and her husband. He showed them the footage, looked her up on facebook, and my sister went to her place of work to ask for the money back. She said somebody else gave her permission, but that was bullshit. Bad enough that she stole from my family, but my sister showed up just to ask for the money back and she instigated a fight. So she stole from my sister, then attacked her. 

People are crazy, I tell ya.


----------



## Konfyouzd

My band does a lot of instrument musical chairs... Sometimes I'm the rhythm guitar player and sometimes I'm the bass player...

Well... The lead guitarist wrote a riff and I didn't get it the first day. I almost never do... I usually need at least a day to .... with something to get the feel right. I'm just slow like that.

At any rate, he kept telling me, "You should just use a pick. You'll never be able to play that with just your fingers."



Telling me I'll never do something is a good way to get proven wrong... 

I learned to tap the riff instead. The next time he came over, I played it like that. He looked slightly upset that I not only proved him wrong, but rubbed it in by being fancy with it. 

The funny part, though, is that it's actually almost EASIER to tap than it is to pluck. Go figure.


----------



## asher

Yeah, was going to guess it was footage. Great that she got it back 



I'm finally home. I had a great time this weekend, but sorry Dallas-dwellers: I don't like your city.

And attached was yesterday. I'm the tall one still wearing my lame, the other one is my clubmate. I missed making top four (and earning a B) in Div2 by two touches, but the last bout was super fun (and my opponent thought so as well, was a really nice guy), and I started the day with a super shitty 1-4 record in my pool too. It was a good weekend.

I guess I can say I'm a national medalist now, and leave out that "at one Div2 event" bit...


----------



## crg123

Finally Caved and bought myself come DR Sunbeams for my cheap Ibanez 4 string that I defretted last year. I original had flatwounds on it and tuned it to 5ths. It was fun at first but then I just stopped playing it because I had no use for it, plus minimal MWAH due to the flats.

The Sunbeams are amazing. It's Mwah for days. I'm learning Omnipresent Perception by Beyond Creation now (atleast the parts I can play on just a 4 string bass). So. Much. Fun.


----------



## Necris

Game Reviewer Alanah Pearce Is Contacting The Mothers Of Boys Who Sent Her Rape Threats

A female video game reviewer contacting the mother of boys who sent her rape threads, I hope it's real.


----------



## Vostre Roy

I got a job interview in a mine close to my town later today. A year after I got layed off my last job, I was looking for something close to my place so I could continue my part time university formation in professionnal teaching that I started while being unemployed.

I want this job

Edit: I also received that vinyl yesterday, gift from my girlfriend. Original LPs from 1981, mint condition, no scratch. Doesn't look like it ever been played, I'll rectify that!


----------



## crg123

^


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm jamming in a band again. And I get to write all the music which is awesome.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Today is the last day of class before finals.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ethics training... Apparently you're allowed to give your coworkers neck rubs as long as you exercise caution in doing so...


I wonder how that works out. I'm not really all that big on being touched AT ALL in the office.


----------



## asher

You obviously find the hottest lass in all the... office, and start practicing your neck rubs.


----------



## Church2224

First Lesson with Ryan Knight was awesome.


----------



## Jake

Made it through my day from hell. I'm 1 final away from being 7/8 finished with college and that is both wonderful and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Just bought a couple of purple Carvins -- one DC7, one DC800.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I found out one of the most attractive people I know is really into me. I'm already happily married but I still consider it a huge compliment


----------



## Dusty Chalk

One of my cats is curled up between my feet and every time he moves, I can feel it. He's not quite kneading me.


----------



## Taylor

Won $150 from my college's creative writing contest. Took 1st place in poetry and 2nd in fiction.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Engine swap this weekend...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fog lights showed up today... 

And my wrist is feeling much much better...


----------



## tacotiklah

Felt this was a worthy update in the donation thief saga. Apparently the cops didn't get her like I was initially told and she is hiding out from them. But this came out:












Shit just got real...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I just noticed during my usual morning visit here that I've passed the 1,000-post mark...definitely makes me happy, as this is a kickass forum full of people as addicted to guitar porn and good music as I am, and I'm always finding out about new bands, guitars, techniques, you name it, all from this place. Well that, and it's also notable since to the best of my knowledge, the last forum I posted on that I managed to pass the 1.000-post mark on was the Twisted Method forum back when I was in high school.  Here's to you awesome folks, and 1,000 more posts! 


P.S.: I put in for a username change a couple days ago, but I'm still keeping the "Off The Air" avatar for awhile afterwords so you guys still know who I am.


----------



## Murdstone

Jake said:


> Made it through my day from hell. I'm 1 final away from being 7/8 finished with college and that is both wonderful and terrifying at the same time.



Get the best of State College while you're there, you'll miss (parts of) it when you leave. I'm devastated that apparently Canyon Wings went under ;_;


----------



## wat

I randomly put on Dream Theater's _Live At Luna Park_ DVD on YouTube and watched the whole thing. I haven't listened to them very much after _Train Of Thought_ but this really rekindled my love for them 

I absolutely have to see them live again. Last time was 10 years ago.


----------



## Jake

Murdstone said:


> Get the best of State College while you're there, you'll miss (parts of) it when you leave. I'm devastated that apparently Canyon Wings went under ;_;


Trust me Canyon Wings is alive and well, literally just had it the other day.  

Of course Wings Over is superior but they wont take my lioncash 

I will say I'm stoked we're getting a Primanti Bros next to Chiptole for the spring though.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 15: Steelers Vs. Falcons - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

It's my birthday.


----------



## asher

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It's my birthday.



Happy haps, man!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

asher said:


> Happy haps, man!


Did nothing all day because I was stuck working on tracking some pre-pro with my drummer for a new song. Now I'm just sitting here eating cake all alone... (Should post this in another thread but the "Why are you mad right now?" thread doesn't seem to fit since I'm not mad.)


----------



## asher

More cake for j00 then!

OT: new avatar looks a lot better than I expected when I was screencapping + making it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Another semester is done, now to breathe for a month before I tackle 9 hours of tough coursework next semester.


----------



## Aviator

Guitar I ordered from LA arrived safely today. Can't wait to try it out when I get back home since I haven't played for 2 months.


----------



## Fat-Elf

First few day-offs off my job. I'm going to drink so much beer even if it's the middle of the week.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Been banging my head against this problem ALL week... Finally... FINALLY! It works...


----------



## SeditiousDissent

As of now, I am officially on Winter Break.  

I love my students, but damn, I desperately need these 2 weeks away from work. This has been one hell of a trying semester.


----------



## asher

One more flight away from being home for a week and a half. I reallly need the break (both physically and mentally) and haven't been home since last Christmas.

Also, friend of mine who finished her Master's this year and moved out to Sacramento from UVA is picking me up and I think crashing at my place.

And we've been, um, very flirty in the past.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy right now because this moment made signing up for Facebook in the first place completely worth it.


----------



## asher

^

She's not crashing here (tonight), but no worries, still cool to catch up a bit. Going to figure some more stuff out this weekend too


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Got a ticket to see Asking Alexandria, Blessthefall, Chelsea Grin, Upon a Burning Body, and The Family Ruin tonight here in my hometown!

This is the first show here at the new venue (that opened last year) that has ever sold out! And the show literally sold out after the second or third day that tickets were on sale. (My contact at the venue had a ticket set aside for me though.  ) This is awesome since this will show artists' agents and promoters that put together tours that our venue here can take on bigger acts and get bigger shows booked and sold! WOOHOO!

I know this stereotypical metalcore stuff isn't everyone's cup o' tea.....BUT I AM SO EXCITED! This is going to be a fun night!


----------



## DeathChord

I have 15 days in a row off, 2 new sets of strings, new V-picks just arrived..so for the next 15 days I will basically play, sleep and eat..along with standard hygiene.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Week 16: Browns Vs. Panthers - Carl's Lock on Adult Swim Video


----------



## wilch

I just got a phone call from Charles over at Cilia Guitars letting me know the custom I ordered should be ready to pickup tomorrow! 

So excited!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Because i finally figured out an IT issue at work that was driving me NUTS all ****ing weekend!!! As always it was something simple and barely related to the actual issue. But damn it feels good to get that out of the way!


----------



## asher




----------



## TauSigmaNova

Birthday today. Awesome dinner and got some nice stuff: my oneplus one 2 months ago and 600 in cash, as long as a premium membership for BF4 PC. Gonna spend the 600 either on a homebuilt gaming pc (looking at an 850 build) or a 7 string and while I'm dying for a 7 I need the PC since mine is dying out quick enough and is slow as hell. 

Also, one of my two best friends, who I've been drifting away from due to changing interests and lack of time seeing each other anymore got me something I never asked for or expected but still loved, especially since he remembered: An autograph from the tr00ch from when he was in town at the new GC in August while I was away on vacation. He saved me an extra as a gift and I appreciated the gesture and the surprise. 

Can't wait to hit the DMV and officially get my permit over winter break. To me the birthday is less about the concept or the day since it doesn't really matter much but all the attention (yes, I'm a blatant attention whore  ).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just purchased a new guitar as a birthday and Christmas present to myself. NGD in a few days. And for those who've seen my only other NGD on here...you know how I do NGDs. 

(The worst part is...I could probably flip the guitar for profit because I got it at such a good price.  )


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I saw some friends I haven't seen in months today, and one of them legitimately ran out the door and jumped into my arms to hug me, it was amazing. I missed them a ton, so it was really nice.

As if having a good day for once wasn't good enough, I came home, and the EMG 57-8 I had ordered a few weeks ago had arrived! I of course had to immediately rip the 808 out of the bridge of my 8 string and throw the 57-8 in there. Very, very good pickup, I see what all the hype's about now.

Plus, Bryke confirmed Korra and Asami's relationship being romantic as canon today, and my girlfriend is coming over for christmas and christmas eve. Pretty good week so far, and it's only tuesday morning!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My username has now been changed, and I'm quite happy about that, since this means I finally have a username that doesn't have part of a band name in it that I haven't been a part of for a few years!  As I said before, I will hang onto the "Off The Air" avatar for a bit so as to avoid confusion as to who I am, but one day, I may finally break down and change it if I find something cooler.

CJLsky - R.I.P. 2010-2014, you were a pretty cool username, Rest in Peace in SS.O username heaven, or however that works.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

My footwarmer (cat) is between my feet licking herself, and every once in a while, she licks me as well. It tickles.


----------



## DeathMentaL

just had a cup of tea and a chocolate reindeer.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

New guitar shipped. (Still don't have a tracking number though. The guy said that I'd get the info last night...)


----------



## octatoan

Got a username change, continuing NoFap streak for fourth day today (no, not religious or anything; just trying it out as a test of willpower and whatnot) AAAAAAAND managed to study chemistry for four hours straight without turning my chair into an ersatz tabla - so, yes, I'm happy.


----------



## Don Vito

octatoan said:


> continuing NoFap streak for fourth day today (no, not religious or anything; just trying it out as a test of willpower and whatnot)


I went a little over a week without fapping earlier this month. Felt amazing, but I broke and have to start again. I'm on day 2 I think, I don't really keep track.


----------



## wilch

I'm super happy because it's Christmas (Merry Christmas guys! ), and on Christmas Eve I got an SMS with a photo of my new guitar from Cilia Guitars, at which time I jumped in my car and sped over to the workshop asap. I can't put her down...here's a quick snapshot for now, NGD later...



My Cilia Guitars Custom CGA7 by wilch, on Flickr

(specs in the photo link)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My tech-death project has resumed doing demos and pre-production and are now back on schedule! Can't believe it's been four months since the last video! But I finally got one up today...so that's my accomplishment for the day!

This particular song was written to be far less technical than the other stuff we've written up until this point. (Kind of a nice "break".)

So much 0-0-0-0-0-0.

(No bass yet, as evidenced in the audio mix. I'll go back and write it later.)


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

wilch said:


> I'm super happy because it's Christmas (Merry Christmas guys! ), and on Christmas Eve I got an SMS with a photo of my new guitar from Cilia Guitars, at which time I jumped in my car and sped over to the workshop asap. I can't put her down...here's a quick snapshot for now, NGD later...
> 
> 
> 
> My Cilia Guitars Custom CGA7 by wilch, on Flickr
> 
> (specs in the photo link)



That is gorgeous. 

It's midday and I'm full of scrambled eggs, bacon, toast and champagne. Got some great presents, and I'm off to our friends' house with the family later for lunch/dinner (and moar booze). Have a good one guys


----------



## Varcolac

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> It's midday and I'm full of scrambled eggs, bacon, toast and champagne. Got some great presents, and I'm off to our friends' house with the family later for lunch/dinner (and moar booze). Have a good one guys



Likewise, except smoked salmon instead of bacon, prosecco instead of champagne (mid-range prosecco is better and cheaper than low-end champagne - thrifty and delicious!). Later: moar food and moar booze. Got two good bottles of whisky from family members (and the customary "LOL UR A TEACHER AND U LIKE WHISKY SO I'LL GET U A CHEAP BOTTLE OF TEACHER'S BLENDED RUBBISH" from an uncle) as well as wine, clothes, books, DVDs, and the inevitable mountain of pants and socks. 

Socks for the sock god. Pants for the pants throne. Hail Santa.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Jake

Dimarzio Titan for Christmas yuss


----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm so drunk at the moment that I can't even play Linkin Park songs.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fat-Elf said:


> I'm so drunk at the moment that I can't even play Linkin Park songs.


My hands
Have become so nuuuuumb!
I can't feel them there!


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm hungover like a dog and going out last night was a bit of a bust, but godDAMN was the omelette I had this morning amazing. I love the Annual Boxing Day Brofast with my friends.

Also, blue Gatorade for hangover.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Had an awesome christmas, and I'm working on a project guitar I've had around for awhile now. Should be done stripping paint by tonight, then some sanding, new neck and new pickup. I'll post pics when it's all done.


----------



## pink freud

I just finished a three day binge of The Newsroom. I'm actually happy to have watched it, although a bit sad because now it's back to the search for television that doesn't assume I'm an idiot.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

8-string, D-activator, and locking tuners on the way.


----------



## asher

Stayed up super late playing games and drinking delicious beer with my mates from high school (who of course keep asking when I'm moving back...). A bit conflicted that I'm flying back to Virginia tomorrow at the asscrack of dawn, but I've missed these clowns and I've missed the Bay, so it's been good to be back.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Packed and ready for two weeks in Hawaii.


----------



## lemeker

Alex Kenivel said:


> Packed and ready for two weeks in Hawaii.



That sounds like fun. 





I am happy because I have a tremel no on the way, for my ltd 7. I should also have enough for my Jackson CS by the end of the week, next latest.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Star Wars, Mel Brooks, Devils won, hung out with a friend, and I did a lot of sanding today


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Flight to Hawaii got delayed 5 hours this morning so we had to do some airport camping, but I didn't mind. They let my guitar stay with me so at least I had something to entertain myself, and a few other people, and everybody walking by. 

We landed safely at 4:20 (hehe) and got a free rental car upgrade. goodbye Ford Fusion, hello Dodge Charger!


----------



## misingonestring

I apparently look like Johan Hegg from Amon Amarth.

Which is funny, cause I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## AxeHappy

Alex Kenivel said:


> Flight to Hawaii got delayed 5 hours this morning so we had to do some airport camping, but I didn't mind. They let my guitar stay with me so at least I had something to entertain myself, and a few other people, and everybody walking by.
> 
> We landed safely at 4:20 (hehe) and got a free rental car upgrade. goodbye Ford Fusion, hello Dodge Charger!




As a man whom has helped build Dodges and Chryslers (including that fancy new Hellcat Challenger) I'm so sorry.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Package finally arrived. NGD incoming!


----------



## BlackMastodon

AxeHappy said:


> As a man whom has helped build Dodges and Chryslers (including that fancy new Hellcat Challenger) I'm so sorry.


If it's got a 3.6L engine then I'm gonna jump on the apology train, too.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Good morning Hawaii






And as a man who knows nothing about what goes on under a cars hood, no apologies needed  the Charger is definitely nicer than any car I've owned, and I only have it for 9 days.


----------



## Nats

I've been thinking of starting a natural, locally grown, organic gourmet baby food company for a while. My wife's coworkers all have babies too and have expressed interest in being my guinea pigs. My girls (and my wife and I) love all the stuff I've made for them so far so I'm hopeful I can get a nice local following to start.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Baby food is crazy easy to make on your own. Puree, freeze in cubes (for long term storage) and you save tons of money.


----------



## BrOlav

Just figured out how to not get lag in EZDrummer2 with Reaper, made some pretty sweet loops, and made sweet delightful love all night to the girlfriend. Did I mention the massive knockers? Yeah, I'm pretty happy ^^


----------



## mcleanab

Doing a KILLER version of Blue Oyster Cult's "Veteran of the Psychic Wars" and LOVING it! Haven't really sung in YEARS... drinking a bit and throwing down!!!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I partied pretty hard yesterday, hung out with a cool girl and her dad said I'm pretty awesome.


----------



## Jarmake

I drank like a fish yesterday, was drunk as hell and didn't get hangover at all! Hooray!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

The wife and i watched the last sunset of 2014 last night on a beach and watched the first sunrise of 2015 on top of the tallest mountain in Maui. Slept most of the day and now I'm gonna catch happy hour and eat ribs till I 'splode


----------



## Jarmake

Alex Kenivel said:


> The wife and i watched the last sunset of 2014 last night on a beach and watched the first sunrise of 2015 on top of the tallest mountain in Maui. Slept most of the day and now I'm gonna catch happy hour and eat ribs till I 'splode



That sounds great. I wish I could do that with my wife.


----------



## Church2224

Joined a Gym and probably will have most of my credit card paid off soon!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Ever since someone said to imagine Dream Theater's "Enemy Inside" as a song about taking a dump I laugh my ass off every time I hear it.


----------



## youngthrasher9

MemphisHawk said:


> Ever since someone said to imagine Dream Theater's "Enemy Inside" as a song about taking a dump I laugh my ass off every time I hear it.



Now consider the fact that every lyrical line in Wither can be associated with masturbation in some way. 


I'm sorry, but not really.


----------



## asher

Makes me think of this, which I was just informed of. It's *amazing*:



> okay so during one of the comic streams, the super gay stream team and I decided that GotG was just the Avengers doing tabletop RP
> 
> Bucky&#8217;s the DM (its a sci-fi setting, of course its Bucky&#8217;s idea)
> 
> Tony is Peter (because Tony only knows how to play himself)
> 
> Natasha is Drax (because she&#8217;s a ....ing troll)
> 
> Clint is Gamora (because he wants to be someone as cool as Natasha)
> 
> Steve is Rocket (because .... you Steve would be a little shit and also Rocket is a ....in&#8217; spoof of Bucky)
> 
> and Sam is Groot (because he got bribed into playing, he doesn&#8217;t even know how to play so .... you, he is gonna play a god-modey talking tree with the voice of Vin Diesel and y&#8217;all will just have to deal)
> 
> and now I wanna rewatch the movie with the super gay stream team so we can decide how the Avengers are reacting and why they&#8217;re being such dicks



There's more.

KNOWING WHO YOU ARE IS HALF THE BATTLE


----------



## ghostred7

Because this...







(Maple-bacon doughnut from a local shop)


----------



## Xaios

It's -35 outside. I am however inside, eating the most delicious Szechuan braised beef noodle soup. Seriously, this is heaven right now.


----------



## Jarmake

Got drunk with my father in law and had some good time too! Too bad he was ready to go to sleep when I was just about to start seriously drinking. Oh well... maybe i'll go to sleep too now, no one is awake but me.


----------



## Jarmake

Xaios said:


> It's -35 outside. I am however inside, eating the most delicious Szechuan braised beef noodle soup. Seriously, this is heaven right now.



Damn, that's pretty cold out there. Here in finland (and more accurately, in oulu) it's just -26 degree celcius. 

(Insert some drunk ranting and babling about the real cold times of finland [that we used to have years ago...] here!)


----------



## Kobalt

Finally sold my Jackson KV2 after trying to sell it since July...

The hunt for something else begins.


----------



## straymond

got a J-custom on it's way, and I'm about to loose me nuggets.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Today I start learning trumpet... I have the noisiest house in the neighborhood. 

I think they're finally getting used to me


----------



## asher

I'm gonna take the afternoon off and drop in on the hell week camp the UVA team is doing. And also Thursday. Without spending vacation hours!

Because I was in for ten hours on Sunday pinch hitting for a different project with a deadline yesterday.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oh yea... Also taking the rest of the day off... Cuz snow... That and half my office didn't show up and they didn't tell the contractors we could do that shit too until we were ALREADY HERE! 

We fix all your stuff and still we're the last to know...

But whateva! Goin' home! It'll only take 3 hours in this Northern VA traffic... When precipitation is involved ppl go full 'tard.


----------



## asher

Yuuuuup.

We may or may not get an inch or two down here. I'm leaning towards not.


----------



## Kobalt

KingVee said:


> Finally sold my Jackson KV2 after trying to sell it since July...
> 
> The hunt for something else begins.


Hunt ended. Something else ordered.


----------



## asher

...but are you going to need to change your handle now?


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> ...but are you going to need to change your handle now?


Hahahaha! Yeah, I definitely thought of that, but then I realized how many websites and services on which I've used this handle and variations of it...

Should've thought of that seven years ago, when I bought the guitar and started using that name...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh yea... Also taking the rest of the day off... Cuz snow... That and half my office didn't show up and they didn't tell the contractors we could do that shit too until we were ALREADY HERE!
> 
> We fix all your stuff and still we're the last to know...
> 
> But whateva! Goin' home! It'll only take 3 hours in this Northern VA traffic... When precipitation is involved ppl go full 'tard.


I hear ya. I was supposed to have traffic court this morning, but after passing two accidents decided it wasn't safe, turned around, and went home.


----------



## Nats

It snowed yesterday and it stuck to the grass. There's a huge hill next to my work parking lot. I brought my snow tube in today. My coworkers and I are going tubing at lunch.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Drove a car by myself for the first time. Why? To get my RG8 while listening to Catch 33.


----------



## Negav

Seybsnilksz said:


> Drove a car by myself for the first time. Why? To get my RG8 while listening to Catch 33.



Cool man!  I recently started learning ( I just need to master reverse parking for the test haha) 

I must say I am happy right now because I finally grew the balls to talk to my crush from a few years. We've been talking for a few days now, nothing serious yes but there is definitely some interest from her part.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205854308416372&ref=notif&notif_t=like


----------



## Jake

My bastardized rga121 is finally going to be alive and back from the dead today after the horrible things the previous owner did to it!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Yes! Finally found this one project out of all the over 700 untitled files I have in Cubase (most of them is just empty) that I thought I had already deleted.


----------



## Necris

Watching a demo I made slowly filter through the "internet underground" despite little to no self promotion on my part has been interesting to watch.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Went out for a nice ride today, 10km each way but 250m altitude increase in the 1st half, really trying to improve my hill work  Apart from the sore legs, I am really loving cycling so far


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've been feeling real uninspired lately as far as music. And what makes it worse is that I have people that I have to do things for (programming for a few guys, ghostwriting for another, etc.), which is just making it hard and a little stressful.

So, I decided to randomly browse today and do something I haven't done in ages......purchase some sample packs/libraries!

I ended up purchasing two samples packs (actually, construction kits) and got them dirt cheap via a third-party site (thank you, Producerloops.com for saving me money) and I got a ton of free sample packs to go with the two I purchased!

Now I'm definitely feeling inspired for some music production! Got a few ideas coming on!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

not particularly anything too happy but i guess i'll post it here. On my last cruise aboard the Norwegian Gem a while back, my cabin number was 5605... So close to 6505  A little irrelevant but I guess I was happy to think back.

Also got paid to set up my friend's Sterling JP6


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Fat-Elf said:


> Yes! Finally found this one project out of all the over 700 untitled files I have in Cubase (most of them is just empty) that I thought I had already deleted.


Dude! Totally.

Me: I am sitting forward in my chair, and one of my cats has usurped the latter half. I am reminded of the time I made her walk backwards -- I was standing in front of the cat tree, trying to get her to come to me instead of me to her -- I had just succeeded when I farted, and it was almost like someone had "scrubbed the video". I laughed so hard, I farted again. I think she meowed in distress. That made me laugh harder.

I'm so mean.

But it's so funneh.

"I'll stop doing it when you stop laughing."


----------



## JEngelking

Getting ready to experience Kuma's Corner for the first time.  

Also, I'm not a BC Rich Warlock fan but there's one here and my girlfriend said it looks like a guitar Batman would play and it made me dislike them a little less.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

The last heavy part of "Sum" is my favourite Meshuggah-moment, and I think I've finally figured out what the synths in the backround are doing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

The GAS is real:





I'm not sure if I should post this in the Y U Mad? thread too because I really want it but shouldn't buy it. Hnnnnngh

Spec: http://www.schecterguitars.com/international/guitars/2015guitars/keith-merrow-km-7-2014-10-08-detail


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy because I'm finally on the right meds for my bipolar disorder (the mods may remember my errant "For Sale" section post that got me banned  ), and I'm happier than I've been since I was initially diagnosed with it 6 years ago. And I just got to jam out some Fear Factory on the Nuno 7, so that also kicks ass.


----------



## asher

Awesome to hear man!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Thanks bro...believe me, it's awesome to feel, as well.


----------



## SamRussell

Good to hear you're feeling better dude! 

MMH: I got up nice and early today to work on my teaching website and guitar playing. 5.30am is the new year new routine.


----------



## straymond

my tattoo-appointment just got bumped up a month earlier than it was!
can't wait to merge the name of my son with my own geeky side


----------



## Kobalt

Today is NGD! 

Waiting for it to warm up a bit before opening the box, it's a -20°C day, so...


----------



## asher

Not only are you opening for Fallujah (awesome) but you managed to have the second biggest name on the poster. Baller status 

(seriously, congrats, break all the legs)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Received my first real paycheck today (if not counting the crappy 5&#8364;/day I made in army).


----------



## cwhitey2

I played a PRS Archon 50 combo last night.....MOTHER OF GOD....probably the best amp I have ever played.

I actually brought my pedal board with me to run through it...but I was so amazed at the tonal options it could produce that I completely forgot I brought it with me


----------



## cwhitey2

Couldn't wait...had to order one! Will be here tomorrow


----------



## tacotiklah

Got a shout out from one of my favorite tech youtubers during a live stream because of my comments in the chat. 


(It's at around 15:50 in)


And yeah, if you're doing regular average gaming, you're not gonna notice anything overtly bad at 30fps.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I apparently missed an episode of The Walking Dead. Not weird right? The thing is, I did it on Blu-Ray!  I watched the whole of season 4, and when watching the special features I realized that I hadn't seen the fourth episode at all.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

So, earlier today I began scribbling notes out for a song that I'm currently recording so that I remember how to play some of the riffs and such. Just little notes. I opened up Guitar Pro and began tabbing...and then...something magical happened. I've written out pretty much the whole song (guitar, bass, and drums) with perfect tablature and notation. I don't know how I did it.

I have never tabbed out a song. I have never written notation for a song with correct notes shown, divisions of time, etc. I have zero help and zero formal training in music.

I don't know how I've written out a whole song that I've been recording purely from my head. But man.....it feels good to understand how to write out my own compositions now!


----------



## asher

Awesome dude!


----------



## asher

Our show last night actually went super well, we felt really tight and everyone was getting way into it. Friend of a friend who is cofounder of a local acts music festival in Roanoke wants us to apply...

ed: also, successfully deciphered vocal recording of a slightly off kilter riff that came to me in the shower.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Walked into Guitar Center today with $280 in gift cards, walked out with a Line 6 Pod XT Pro, M-Audio Keystation 49ES, & AKG K44 headphones, and I still have $30+


----------



## Mprinsje

these kids are delightfully quiet when they're making a test.


----------



## flint757

Good first day back to class.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

My university is offering me a position as sound design tech!

After class today, my instructor approached me and said that she gave my name and info to the current manager of sound design (who records and does the sound for all the concerts, shows, etc.) at the university and he would like to have me on the team comprised of two other potential students. This starts out as paid work study, but presents opportunities for more! My instructor also said that the manager is leaving after this year, and that I would be a good fit for the staff position since I am a very detailed-oriented person who knows what he is doing. In addition to the benefit of being paid, I will also have access to the university's studio and recording equipment any time I want!

Imagine that.....online metal guitarist now turned into a university's sound technician! YES! I AM EXCITED!


----------



## Forrest_H

Friend sent me this today:


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Just unlocked the anti-theft security on my car on my own! FVck going to the dealer and paying $25-$100 for calling a 1-800 number, entering the security code, and getting a code back! Damn, this feels great.


----------



## sniperfreak223

FINALLY scored an IT series Beast, and it even included a fitted hardshell case!!! Now just gotta wait for it to get here.

SUPER stoked about that, Prepare for another super-awkward Sniper NGD in the near future


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Forrest_H said:


> Friend sent me this today:


Oh my, that was fantastic, now that's what made me happy, too.

Reposting on Facebook...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Queen.

I'm sorry, they're perfect and if you don't like them, the problem is with you and not with them.


----------



## flint757

So far my school week has been great! Today I met an old friend from high school in one of my classes. What are the chances like 8 years after the last time I talked to him.  All my teachers are great and my business class is going to have debates and a video project which is going to be a lot of fun. Also, an idea hit me for the video project during class when we were discussing it and I think it's going to be epic. Yesterday my classes were enjoyable and I met some cool people as well. 

This year is just going great so far. Hopefully I can keep the momentum going!


----------



## SamRussell

I had a good crossfit session earlier, the two books I had printed are turning up shortly (and are on my website for sale ) and off to see my awesome girlfriend tonight (hopefully after gaining a new guitar student). Pretty kickass day all in all!


----------



## asher

Artists Create Incredible Renditions Of Batman In Different Time Periods


----------



## TVasquez96

First day of college is done


----------



## asher

also, The Fifth Element.


----------



## Michael T

Sold a dirtbike I had nothing invested in got a Showroom condition Strat standard, case and he had Texas Specials installed when he purchased it, he had intentions on learning to play and never did so it just sat in the case. Still has case candy and all the receipts (guitar center raped him on pup installation, glad I do my own).

Anyways got the Strat and some cash for the dirtbike that my family member had given to me for free 

Not a bad day......if only it had been another MIJ Ibanez though **first world problem **


----------



## MFB

I played Risk under the influence of alcohol and man, as if Risk didn't bring out the worst in people already; adding alcohol to the mix is crazy


----------



## youngthrasher9

I'm happy because I will actually have my own room in about a week. (Sister is getting married/moving out) 

I'm also happy because the position I've been trying to get at a certain company recently became available and I have better than average chances at securing it.

The only downside is I would have to move to Oakland for the first 2 years, and out of all of the cities in California that's one of my least favorite.


----------



## Spectre 1

Because Kirby.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

When the ratchet, ugly bitches think they can model and should be models because they do these scantily-clad, stupid poses and have their friends take pics with their iPhone. I'm laughing so hard.  Stupid people, mane...


----------



## asher

Spectre 1 said:


> Because Kirby.








<( '.' <) <( '.' )> (> '.' )>


----------



## Xaios

Finally created a logo for my dumb one-man-project (you know, the same thing anyone with Reaper, Superior Drummer and Pod Farm has) that is a) original, b) visually appealing, and c) readable. The trifecta.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Garlic bread.

That is all.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I crack me up.


Emperor Guillotine said:


> When the ratchet, ugly bitches think they can model and should be models because they do these scantily-clad, stupid poses and have their friends take pics with their iPhone. I'm laughing so hard.  Stupid people, mane...


Comedienne: "So there's this new development -- full-sized models -- and there's already a backlash. The skinny models are asking, 'how are people going to know how the dresses look like on us skinny girls?' You mean, like on a hanger?"


----------



## asher

youngthrasher9 said:


> I'm happy because I will actually have my own room in about a week. (Sister is getting married/moving out)
> 
> I'm also happy because the position I've been trying to get at a certain company recently became available and I have better than average chances at securing it.
> 
> The only downside is I would have to move to Oakland for the first 2 years, and out of all of the cities in California that's one of my least favorite.



That's because you don't know it well enough, clearly. Oakland is awesome


----------



## xenophobe

I'm happy because I just got a GTX 980 and a Dell 34" 3440x1440 21:9 ultrawide monitor and I've been busy gaming.


----------



## Kobalt

Gruv wraps on the way. Two for me, one for my brother's birthday.


----------



## Neilzord

Happy Because I love my New Custom more than I thought possible. And Continuously happy because Boobs exist. 

Not happy because I dropped my phone on said new Custom while answering a call to what turned out to be some sales asshole and put 2 small dents in the top. RAGE.


----------



## Mprinsje

Gotta teach some kids about ancient greece tomorrow. Fun subject, nice kids.


----------



## Taylor

Xaios said:


> Finally created a logo for my dumb one-man-project (you know, the same thing anyone with Reaper, Superior Drummer and Pod Farm has) that is a) original, b) visually appealing, and c) readable. The trifecta.



Haha I have the same thing, Reaper, S2.0, Pod Farm, and my own logo.

Standard Black/Death Metal style logo. I used an Xbox 360 controller and photoshop to do it, since I didn't have a mouse that day.


----------



## asher

With a gamepad? Jesus. Nice.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Got freaky for Paper Diamond tonight (Hope it doesn't come back to haunt me too soon.) That shit was epic! It was so great seeing everyone, seeing friends whom I haven't seen in quite a long while, and even making some new friends. Everyone was into the music...but GOD DAMN...some of the people here are just straight trashy. I get that the word "decency" was replaced with "turnt" in your vernacular/diction, and I get that you want to purposefully shame not only your parents but your entire lineage...but come on... *sigh* EDM shows. Fun as hell though! (And I spent too much money on drinks. <- Feels kind of weird finally saying that after all these years.)

I love how EDM shows bring out the "ratchet" or trashy side in everyone.

Got home after 2:00AM, up at 7:00AM to get ready for the day. (Not particularly happy for that.)


----------



## MemphisHawk

Happy 32nd birthday to me today, and on this occasion we also celebrate the Made to Measure .strandberg* I ordered, which is honestly way more exciting than my Birthday.


----------



## asher

MemphisHawk said:


> Happy 32nd birthday to me today, and on this occasion we also celebrate the Made to Measure .strandberg* I ordered, which is honestly way more exciting than my Birthday.





Tharr be a NGD?


----------



## Black43

Because my girlfriend's mother approves of me. That is all


----------



## Steinmetzify

Calibrate raspberry cheesecake meal replacement shakes. DAMN this thing is god.


----------



## Dana

i built a Warmoth i like so much I'm thinking about throwing my other guitars in the trash. not exaggerating


----------



## Taylor

NP(s)D!


----------



## Kobalt

steinmetzify said:


> Calibrate raspberry cheesecake meal replacement shakes. DAMN this thing is god.


Just reading the name of the flavor, sounds stupid tasty. 

Shame it isn't sold on Bodybuilding, I would've definitely looked into it.


----------



## Dana

Nice clowns bro


----------



## Dana

GraveyardThrone said:


> NP(s)D!



how did you get such a good pic of them?
i have tried endlessly to get good photos of my reef tank, and they all fail


----------



## Taylor

Dana said:


> how did you get such a good pic of them?
> i have tried endlessly to get good photos of my reef tank, and they all fail



Pure dumb luck. 

I got lucky that the shot wasn't super blurry because they keep swimming around.

Camera settings:

Exposure: 1/50th

ISO: Automatic, in this case 640 which isn't great (adds a lot of noise)

F-stop: f/4.5


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Band just had its first gig. It was only to 10-15 people that were primarily there for the headliner but a couple guys from our college came and we kicked the set's ass (even though our vocalist was improvising) and, more importantly - we aced War of the Gods by Amon Amarth as our cover. Pretty happy, though not sure where to go from here...


----------



## asher

Just keep plugging away, same as if you'd been the headliner


----------



## dedsouth333

I finally got an RD-1! 

I've been wanting one for so long.


----------



## Kobalt

Finally picked up my brand new SGR-1C case for my Banshee today.

Man, the quality has seriously gone up since 9 years ago... Next to my older C1 case, it's built so much better (and looks FANTASTIC with the black powder-coated hardware and blue crushed velvet).


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm very pleased right now because I ordered a focus boost pedal with custom cosmetics (semi-custom I guess you could say) one week ago from VFE while he was still at NAMM, he emailed me 3 days ago saying they just got back and would get right to it.
Well today I received the tracking link and it's already on it's way.
They even refunded me a discount of 10% that I wasn't even aware of!!!
Great first impression on service, can't wait to evaluate the product. It's basically a clean/mid-boost that you can squeeze (focus) to your own desire using adjustable high and low pass filters. 
Really good virtual pedal builder on their website so you can get an idea how it's going to look from your choices.


----------



## SD83

We got snow!  Most of it did melt already, but in some places I saw 10-15 cm. Everybody went completly mad, going 70 km/h on the highway and complaining and I just sat there and thought how beautiful the world was, covered in snow, and how much fun it would be to have the highway all for myself and go drifting...


----------



## JEngelking

Math professor let us out early after our quiz today, so I got to go home early. I finished all the quizzes I needed to finish by midnight tonight, and my Unix instructor cancelled the impossibly hard assignment that was due by midnight tonight after everyone in class pointed out to him that he wanted us to do things in the assignment that we had never seen before. 

Also, my copy of Juggernaut got here stupidly fast after I ordered it on Wednesday, and one of my best friend's birthday is today so I'm going with him and our other friends to get wings for dinner.


----------



## MFB

Suspenders.

These things are god damn way better at keeping my pants up than my belt.


----------



## Mprinsje

Got some fresh strings, also tried out a couple of those Caparison C2 models today. The red Angelus felt sooooo right in my hands.

On the downside: The pedal i was out to try and maybe buy (way huge swollen pickle), which their website said was in store, wasn't actually in store so no new pedal


----------



## Jake

We've already gotten 9 inches of snow this week and another foot is on the way 

Snowboarding conditions have been beyond excellent


----------



## asher

I love snow by nature, but with my current car I hate it... should only be an issue for another two-three weeks or so, and not because of the weather


----------



## Jake

asher said:


> I love snow by nature, but with my current car I hate it... should only be an issue for another two-three weeks or so, and not because of the weather


Oh hell yeah  

Thankfully I don't have to worry about my car here at Penn State, however my current car is absolute shit in snow 

that'll change when I buy my WRX though


----------



## asher

Jake said:


> Oh hell yeah
> 
> Thankfully I don't have to worry about my car here at Penn State, however my current car is absolute shit in snow
> 
> that'll change when I buy my WRX though



We think along the same lines, I see...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Unless I'm being told otherwise (which I don't think I am), the reason why I wasn't invited into a band was because they didn't want 3 guitarists in it. According to the two guitarists, they thought my writing abilities were far better than their own, and they understandably didn't want to make the writing abilities of the band look super varied.

I don't want to say this to make myself sound important, sh!t I've just been writing so much and looking up to so many musicians in so many different ways, I didn't think I was blazing that much of a path for myself, stylistically. I don't know, maybe I am a good writer, maybe I'm just a good riffer. Who knows. xD


----------



## ThePhilosopher

SAS is awesome, that is all.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ice cream...


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

I got a day off tomorrow!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Dana said:


> i built a Warmoth i like so much I'm thinking about throwing my other guitars in the trash. not exaggerating



Dibs on your RG8.


----------



## Taylor

Sitting down with my favorite brew, watching The Princess Bride instead of the Super Bowl.


----------



## asher

GraveyardThrone said:


> Sitting down with my favorite brew, watching The Princess Bride instead of the Super Bowl.



Good man.

I'm on my way back from reffing a fencing tournament today. I was on my feet non stop from about 9:50-6, maybe 30 total minutes of actual downtime. And I'm going to be sore tomorrow and not have much of a voice. But it was honestly pretty fun, I got to look snazzy, and made about a solid 16 bucks an hour too 

And wound up handling the epee semis and finals in a strong event and it went surprisingly well


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I think my cat played the bagpipes in a previous life. I noticed he does a lot of things similarly -- he purrs both on the inhale and on the exhale; today I noticed he was kneading me with both paws moving in opposite directions (left pushing/right pulling...right pushing/left pulling, etc.)


GraveyardThrone said:


> Sitting down with my favorite brew, watching The Princess Bride instead of the Super Bowl.


Sweet.

I couldn't decide what to do this year, but I almost always do something orthogonal to Superb Owl. Things I've done previously:

- hung out with my peeps working at Tower Records
- got the best service of my life at Olive Garden
- made friends (wiggles eyebrows) shopping for clothes at a department store

PS Be careful, guys, with the WRX. I just heard a story _today_ that the tires on the performance versions of a lot of cars -- including one of the WRX models (I forget which one, though) -- are "performance" tires, which are softer in the summer, but get hard as rock in the winter and therefore have zero grip in the winter -- so just check your tires and make sure they are appropriate for the season. Otherwise get a second set of rims, one set with your winter tires and the other, your summer tires.


----------



## asher

That's true with a lot of cars. They'll throw summer-performance tires on... it's what my 330 has. I _have_ taken it through blizzards (not by choice), but it wasn't fun - not even that they're hard as a rock, just that the treads patterns are really bad for snow grip.

I was thinking about getting a set of 17s with snow tires for the winter, but that gets me to or above the "I just spent what the car's worth on it this year" line, plus I don't have a great place to keep an extra set of wheels...

Assuming I snag an STI this weekend I was already planning on asking the dealer to shoe it with all-weathers.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Yesterday I received an extremely rare CD that I've been after. After months of searching, a few copies began popping up on eBay and Amazon in the past month - all priced at around $300. I'm a known collector around these parts (and in some FB groups), but I'm not paying that much for a damn CD. I waited and waited and finally one popped up at a great price, nowhere near the estimated $300 value, and I pulled the trigger. I received the CD in the mail yesterday and it is ace!


----------



## Church2224

My mother called a buddy of mine "..... whipped" last night. I never heard that come out of her mouth before and it was hilarious. 

Sad thing is, she is 100% correct.


----------



## SkullCrusher

Just booked a weekend away to Amsterdam with my buddies!


----------



## AliceLG

Crush said yes to a date Saturday night. Fvcking finally. Giddy with anticipation. I'll probably have an anxiety attack on Friday 

Yes, I am an awkward teenager trapped in a 30-year-old man.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Best fries ever.


----------



## will_shred

I realized that the meaning of life is what you make it. I've never felt happier.


----------



## Rosal76

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Yesterday I received an extremely rare CD that I've been after.



What is the C.D.?

I've been trying to find a low price copy of "Imperial doom" by Monstrosity on C.D. and it is freaking expensive. Hope I have the same luck as you one day.


----------



## MFB

"I am looking to turn you into a [business] partner if your willing"

Well, that's always nice to hear. Sure it would mean moving to Canada, but I mean, ...it's a job.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Hired an appraiser to determine the replacement value of my car after my insurance company told me that my research and estimate of $13,000 was inaccurate. Got a fair market value of $18,200, or about $10,000 more than they offered me 

Now to play to the negotiating game.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Rosal76 said:


> What is the C.D.?
> 
> I've been trying to find a low price copy of "Imperial doom" by Monstrosity on C.D. and it is freaking expensive. Hope I have the same luck as you one day.


_The Dream (Ultra Violet Edition)_ by In This Moment.

I haven't seen one in quite awhile, and I waited and waited. In there past month, a few began popping up on EBay and Amazon...but for $300-ish. I was about to give up, but I held out and found something!

I'm an avid collector and trader online. Been selling some CDs to other collectors for ridiculous amounts of money. $150 for Black Tongue's _Falsifier_, $200 for Acrania's debut EP, $200 for some original demos of some bands, etc... 

It definitely helps rack up quick funds for when GAS hit. :lol :

I know a lot of guys; and the small circle of "elite" (per say) collectors (such as myself) that have the SUPER rare stuff (that has skyrocketed in price as demand goes up) is so small that we all know each other. I could maybe help you find a copy of _Imperial Doom_.


----------



## Kobalt

GOOD LORD, what have I missed all this time without wrapping the nut...

ALL DEM GONE OVERTONES... Dead, silent, psalm mute riffin'. 

The small Gruv size is a bit smaller than I expected, or it's probably just because Schecter has that bump on the back of the neck/at the nut...does the job fine, though!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Gave my guitar player and drummer the boot... I feel purged... *sigh of relief*


----------



## Rosal76

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I could maybe help you find a copy of _Imperial Doom_.



Thanks Emperor. I did find one copy that is $75 on Ebay and the prices for the ones I saw on Amazon.com is just ridiculous. More than anything, I would like to know why the C.D. is so expensive because Nuclear Blast, the company that released the album is still around. I would think, the C.D. would only be rare/expensive if the company that released it went out of business. 

My biggest regret is that I had a chance to buy the C.D. in the early 90's. Had it in my hands. It was a time when C.D.'s were sold in those long C.D. packages.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Not sure if happy is the pinpoint word, but I think my wife's water just broke

Ed: false alarm. Probably one of many.


----------



## Noxon

Alex Kenivel said:


> Not sure if happy is the pinpoint word, but I think my wife's water just broke



Congrats, dude! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Chuck

Because I'm high


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> "I am looking to turn you into a [business] partner if your willing"
> 
> Well, that's always nice to hear. Sure it would mean moving to Canada, but I mean, ...it's a job.



Adding on to this:

I spoke with someone from NASA who's going to be helping me learn/do coding for this project. I can't even comprehend how this day has gone.


----------



## asher

Dude! Awesome! Anything else you can spill?


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> Dude! Awesome! Anything else you can spill?



Since my internship doesn't have a Lead Programmer, it's kind of divided among us to do coding, and I know absolutely fvck-all about using C# - but I'm solid with JavaScript - so he's lending a hand with that and acting as my lead; which is just crazy to think about


----------



## asher




----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## thatguyupthere

^^^Congrats man!

Well, I just turned 18! That's a good reason to be happy, right?  I also _might _be seeing Periphery in Silver Spring if I order tickets by today.

Also my cousin was a close high school friend of Anup Sastry, and I know tons of other people who know Anup as well. Hopefully I'll be able to jam with him this year! and possibly meet the rest of intervals!! there's my lead in the music industry, they say you gotta know the right people, right?


----------



## Jake

Pretty sure I've decided what guitar I want next after playing one for a decent amount of time today. Need tax return and birthday money asap 

probably gonna have to make a trade one buy one deal with GC too to lessen the financial impact but hey thats life!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Managed to pull a girl at the bar of the pub I work at, never thought it would happen but by god it did. She seems a bit insane but I figure I can deal with it if I consume my mass in gin every time I'm with her  

Getting slowly better at cycling, went out with my friend who is very good and managed to average about 15mph with him over 60k Might treat myself to some new handlebars soon.

Also got offers from all my uni choices and with any luck I should be off to Manchester next academic year.


----------



## asher

Lots of congrats man!


----------



## ghostred7

Went to DotD:Atlanta yesterday...and this happened... (got their sigs too)

Me & Leslie Easterbrook (Police Academy-SGT Callahan, House of 1000 Corpses-Mother Firefly)






Me & P.J. Soles (Stripes-MP that Bill Murray hooks up with, Carrie, Halloween)


----------



## Church2224

My landscaping and lawn maintenance business is going to be growing, and already is. We are adding a second truck, more mowers, power equipment and another trailer this year. Next year we will be expanding into hardscaping and turf management. At the rate we are going I could afford to be a home owner at the age of 25. 

My mother and father said I could live at home until I finish school, so fewer bills I have to pay for a couple of more years. 

After cleaning out the garage, my father is planning on giving me all of his old weight lifting equipment, and he has a lot of it. 

My buddies in the army are going with me to the recruiter this Friday. I had some medical problems as a teenager, and as a result I could not enlist right out of the high school, which was a dream of mine. However, my friends are medical personnel and they said there might be a loophole that allows me to enlist in the reserves, so I am very happy about that.

My female friend "husband zoned" me, saying I was perfect husband material for her. I guess that is better than nothing these days. I would rather be that guy than some others out there.


----------



## tacotiklah

I successfully put together a badass gaming/school PC. Took me a couple of days as I'm in the middle of moving to a new place, but I still found time to get it working.


----------



## Church2224

I just found out that 3/4s of the nation's condom supply is made in my county, Chesterfield, VA. Guess I need to apply at the factory there...


----------



## asher




----------



## Church2224

Hey Asher, you live in Virginia. If you ever want to take a tour with me, let me know 

Be proud of the contributions this state has to the world!


----------



## jamesfarrell

I'm happy because I'm thinking about all the money I'm going to lose selling a lot of sh|t on craigslist to fund another gear purchase.


----------



## Jake

Been getting a ton of snowboarding in for this cold unrelenting winter. Already got to Vermont and now I'm gonna be going to the best terrain on the East Coast over spring break. Pretty stoked.


----------



## asher

I bought a thing.

It's electric blue, has gold shoes, a wing on the back, and is damn nimble and quick. More nimble and quick than Jack on the day he goes pro before finishing college and gets all the top tier steroidsequipment.


----------



## MFB

Made a decision on what comic I'm gonna try and find as my big purchase when I go to Kevin Smith's Secret Stash in May. 

The answer: Uncanny X-Men #266, which coincidentally came out in the month/year of my birth; so I may try and pick up any other really odd-ball comics that came out at that same time.


----------



## JEngelking

asher said:


> I bought a thing.
> 
> It's electric blue, has gold shoes, a wing on the back, and is damn nimble and quick. More nimble and quick than Jack on the day he goes pro before finishing college and gets all the top tier steroidsequipment.



WRX?


----------



## TauSigmaNova

After having a break for the last week of January, I have another 9 day break after Friday


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> WRX?



Of a sort


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Just hit 1000 posts! My e-peen grew three sizes this day!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I don't have to move!

An explanation: I teach English in South Korea. My contracts are only ever one year long, and sometimes renewing means transferring to a new public school. Native English teachers have housing provided by their school, so moving to a new school often means moving to a new apartment.

Until today, I had no idea where my new school was going to place me. They might have kept me where I am, moved me closer to the provincial capitol, or moved me further away from the capitol. The issue there is that I play bass in a band with some Korean fellas in the city, so moving further away would be a severe damper on my ability to get to and from band practice. The new schools I'll be teaching at this coming school year (the Korean school year is March-February) are all further from the city than my current schools, so I've been a bit concerned that I'd end up out in the sticks, too far from the city to be able to stay involved in the music scene.

WELL

Was told this morning that if I want, my new school can just take over the lease for my current apartment from my current school, so I can stay right where I am. My new schools will be further away, so I'll have to take two buses there and back, and it'll be a bit of a schlep, but I don't care. I'm just stoked that I don't have to pick up everything and move again. I have _way_ too much gear for that, and my apartment's still big enough for more .


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> WRX?








Hopefully that works. Want to take good pictures soon and get the snow melt drip off.


----------



## JEngelking

asher said:


> Hopefully that works. Want to take good pictures soon and get the snow melt drip off.



No worky.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Its been a whole week since my last Friday. It's here right on time.


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> No worky.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Only 2 weeks until I run my first marathon - I'm excited and a bit nervous.


----------



## Church2224

My friend compared me to Nick Offerman, saying him and I were the same person...

Never before have I received a higher complement.


----------



## Jarmake

Just put up and order to hobbyking... Ordered a flight controller for my multicopter-project... It's slowly coming together. Maybe it's done around this time in 2020?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I never thought in all my life that I would hear one of the musicians who influenced me so much when I was starting out say to me: "We can hangout".

I spent the night meeting and chatting with Chris Amott. (And while chatting with him, one of my good friends came up and began plugging how great of a guitarist I am.....rather unaware of who Chris is. Needless to say I was embarrassed and just trying to play it off because I didn't want to be embarrassed. I'm not that good anyway, but my friend later told me that he thought my name should get around and should've gotten in Chris' ear.)

Chris is such a cool dude. I mean, very genuine and down-to-earth. We chatted about guitar gear, life, and cracked some jokes. I can't thank him enough for his kindness tonight and hope to stay in touch. Definitely a highlight of my life.

I remember being a kid listening to Arch Enemy in middle school and high school. Chris' solo material and his band Armageddon are also just good ol' tasteful shred and they get a spin every now and then. But in regards to Arch Enemy, Mike and Chris had a large influence on my early years when I first started playing the guitar and was discovering the instrument and discovering myself as a player. Granted, I've taken a completely different route in my playing as I have evolved and grown, but still...respect to them.

Definitely a highlight of my life.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Game of Thrones Season 4, released on Blu-Ray today!!!


----------



## davemuselman

Cheeze-its


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yesterday I applied for a new job in the Greater Toronto Area. Whether or not I get it I don't care much, I'm just happy that I'm officially moving towards finding a new career path and leaving this shitty job behind. Really looking forward to a change of pace and now I just feel like it's going to be easier to motivate myself to look for other opportunities. 

That being said, anyone in the GTA know someone looking for an entry level power engineer?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm happy because there's a girl. And she's wonderful. I'm too lazy to post the whole story in the L+R thread, so this little post here will do :3


----------



## asher

All season tires fitted and my Boden OS arrived


----------



## pushpull7

They bumped my E-II/ST-2 delivery from Next Tuesday to this Saturday


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Finally got clipless pedals on my bike. Also I dodged a crazy girl bullet so that is always nice


----------



## Church2224

Got my USA Schecter PT Set up. I forgot how much I LOVE Tele shaped guitars. 

Also played a PRS Custom 22 today. I forgot how much I loved PRS guitars too!


----------



## flint757

My debate went great for my communications class. Totally killed it on the rebuttals.

Caught up with my classwork.

Came up with more ideas for my business that is in the works.

All-in-all a great day!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Received two guitars today, both purpler -- very purple -- dark purple -- one a 7-string Parker. Those of you who follow the Parkers on Axe Palace may notice a certain Italian Plum MaxxFly's absence. NGD post to follow on the morrow.

On top of that, ON TOP OF THAT, a 7-string Parker Fly Deluxe is coming to fruition, and will likely show up April-ish or after. Trying to decide on colour. Thinking Black Cherry (a la Vernon Reid's), Root Beer, or Tangerine (I already have a dark green and now a dark purple, so leanin' towards the Black Cherry). Opinions welcome.

Also...been practicin'. Couple of outages (sliced finger open, sliced palm open, metal splinter), but overall...been practicin'. Been gettin' slightly better.


----------



## Jake

Because I just got this for $800


----------



## shadscbr

Just had my cast removed, 3 more weeks in removable splint...guitar playing can now resume, very happy 

Shad


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jake said:


> Because I just got this for $800



This is why I'm angry today


----------



## Jake

wannabguitarist said:


> This is why I'm angry today




You have no idea how long I've wanted this guitar and tried so hard to get one, I'm still in shock about how cheap it was


----------



## flint757

Checked out at Krogers and someone left $5 in the cash back dispenser.


----------



## Kobalt

I just learned a new trick today that I'm eager to try on my next string change.

Using pencil lead/graphite to "lubricate" the nut to help with tuning issues on hardtails.


----------



## Nats

My gorgeous co-worker is letting me use her as a model for a photo shoot today.


----------



## Demiurge

Boss HM-2. I had one when I was younger (my first ever dirt box!) but had no idea how to use it to its full potential. In a bout of nostalgia, I found a cheap one on Guitar Center's website the other day and decided to pull the trigger.

Came in this afternoon. Better than I remember. Thought that for the price it would be the made in Taiwan model but, no, MIJ.


----------



## AxeHappy

KingVee said:


> I just learned a new trick today that I'm eager to try on my next string change.
> 
> Using pencil lead/graphite to "lubricate" the nut to help with tuning issues on hardtails.



Totally works. Can use it on binding points on Floating bridges as well, to help things.


----------



## Jake

Well.....







So it's at my house, but I'm not for another two weeks 

Waiting is tough


----------



## asher

Dat ass.


Subaru AWD + all weather tires =  and I can go back to loving snow in all its forms.


----------



## Church2224

It is my border collie's birthday and he is enjoying it like a 5 year old. 

Also, I have $1700.00 freed up on my credit card, I am thinking.... Fender Strat or Tele maybe?


----------



## AxeHappy

First Saturday off of the year! I can finally watch the Leafs lose a game instead of just hearing about it after the fact!! 

Also:
Booze, gaming and guitaring. Yay!


----------



## piggins411

I just starting writing a song that I'm really into. It already has 11 vocal tracks


----------



## MemphisHawk

Passed on a RG2127x. I beat GAS!!! I didn't know I was able to.


----------



## GizmoJunior

It's my birthday and my girlfriend is taking me to one of my favorite restaurants for brunch.


----------



## chassless

It may be normal, or rather mundame to you european and american members, but it's been a pretty wet winter here. There has been about three snow storms across the country this season and the weather is just getting better, which means we're gonna drive up to the mountains and enjoy the next few weekends in the snow. In comparison, there had been about 10 rainy days in the entire 2013-2014 winter here.


----------



## Sumsar

My master thesis supervisor answered my email that I sent with some simulations / data analysis I finishes and his reply was pretty much: 
Great work, you just need to do a little more (fairly easy work) and then you will have enough material for an article, a presentation at an international conference in Spain (all travel things covered by the university) and for finishing your thesis.

Two days ago I was like: Fawk this thesis thing is going down the drain  but apparently not so 

I am writing a 60 ECTS points thesis which is a whole year of work and i am due to hand in in august. Writing scientific articles as part of a master thesis is as far as know not very common, and it is even less uncommon to be first author of an article (I am fourth author on an article a PhD did).


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Fochin' aye, dude!


Dusty Chalk said:


> NGD post to follow on the morrow.


And by that I mean, the first day after today that I remember to take pictures during daylight hours.


----------



## crg123

This article made me lol

Police Use Axe Body Spray to Break Up Crust Punk Protest - The Hard Times



> My dog doesn't want to be part of your capitalist system; if Darby wants to remain anonymous, he should be allowed to.
> - Anonymous crust punk protester


----------



## Church2224

While my grandfather had a stroke last week, today they moved him out of the Intensive Care Unit and moved him into the regular hospital. Today he also had a bit of food for the first time since he was hospitalized. They also said that while his speech will be impaired, he can still walk, use his arms and be back to normal after a little bit of rehab and should be just fine. 

Probably the best news I have got in a while.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Bored ramble time! Hooray!

This summer, I bought an entire new bass rig: Aguilar head, MarkBass cab, and an AxeFx2 for effects. However, I don't have a car, which means I take buses everywhere, including to band practice. I leave the cab and head at the studio where we jam, but I take my bass back and forth between home and the studio, and intended to do the same with the effects.

Those of you who have an AxeFx or have messed around with one in person may be aware of the fact that they are _f_u_cking huge_. I didn't quite realize how huge until the unit arrived at my apartment, but it didn't take me long to decide that it was going to be a gigantic pain in my ass to transport it back and forth to and from practice without a car. I did look in to things like soft rack cases with shoulder straps, or hard cases with wheels and a telescoping handle, but nothing really seems like it's be convenient on a potentially standing-room-only bus.

Next I looked in to buying individual effects pedals, concentrating on just the ones I'd use the most, so I could put them on a small pedalboard and take that with me instead. Looking at pedals was a fun diversion for a while, but it became pretty clear that if i wanted _good_ pedals, I'd end up paying nearly what I paid for my Axefx just to get a handful of pedals, or I could go for affordable small pedals, but deal with the drop in quality. Ask anyone in chat, I've been blabbering on about this whole situation for like two months now.

Aaaanyway, what does any of this have to do with me being happy? Well, I noticed my Line 6 Sonic Port iOS interface the other day, and something occurred to me: It has a 1/4" out, so there's really nothing stopping me from just using my iPad and JamUp for effects. I'm going to take it to practice this Friday to see how it sounds through my rig, and if it sounds adequate, then I'll A) Save a ton of money versus buying a whole new pedalboard, and B) have alot easier a time getting my effects to and from practice.

I'll still use the AxeFx at home and for recording, of course, but I'm pretty stoked at the possibility of having a solution to the effects situation at practice and for gigs. I might have to pick up a wireless footswitch and a DI box for gigs, but neither of those are particularly expensive. Fingers crossed practice this Friday goes well.


----------



## Church2224

Schecter's USA Custom Shop has awesome customer support. I asked if they would do some special things for me on their production guitars and they are! Great guys plus they reached out to me and gave me any company and contact information when I needed it, great group of people. 


I also got a new Stihl FS94 R Grass Trimmer today. It is nice and light, plus full commercial grade. For $350.00 you get one hell of a trimmer.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Interviewed on Monday, starting a new job tomorrow.

It's, hello 5153 mini time.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just heard that I have one extra day off on Sunday. Also, KsE just released a snippet of their new song.


----------



## Mprinsje

I've got my amp working again! all it needed were some new preamp tubes but i finally got around to doing it. 

It's like coming home and sleeping in your own bed after sleeping in someone else's bed for over a year.


----------



## Funky D

UPS, any minute with my new slattx!


----------



## Church2224

I bought a PRS today!


----------



## shadscbr

My Granddad turns 100 on the 28th, how freaking cool is that! 1915, that's old school 

He is still active and very sharp, even bowls twice a week...jokes around like he's 60 

Shad


----------



## ThePhilosopher

That's pretty awesome Shad.

First marathon is on Saturday and that means carb-loading to the max.


----------



## shadscbr

ThePhilosopher said:


> That's pretty awesome Shad.
> 
> First marathon is on Saturday and that means carb-loading to the max.



Good luck!!! I'll send some 100 year old mojo your way so you don't hit the wall 

Shad


----------



## Necris

Picked up some painting supplies. Haven't painted since I was 16 (or maybe even younger) so that should be fun.


----------



## Kobalt

I completed adult high-school, this week. That was a long time coming!

I also stumbled onto some MIDI and GP5 files I wrote from YEARS ago, and there is some pretty cool material in there!!!


----------



## pushpull7

Funky D said:


> UPS, any minute with my new slattx!



We need an update. NG/B day thread yet?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I have an announcement to make, some words of a life-changing event to share, something that I've had stewing in my mind since a show I attended two nights ago, but I'm not sure how is the best way to deliver it. Social media like Facebook? It seems like it doesn't belong on there. A blog? No one reads those. A personal letter? I'll write hundreds of letters and mail them out if I have to in order to keep the announcement and the message more personal to others who chose to listen. These are words that I feel need to be heard and could inspire others. Words of happiness and of change for the better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Fixed my fuel pump...


----------



## chassless

It's saturday morning and i'm in bed. And in no hurry to get up.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Finally gone from my one miserable ....ing job! That b!tch is a sinking ship with the captain of the crew being none-the-wiser.

Granted my current job ain't much better. Slightly better money, but my car is going to take a beating, but it's all temporary. Slowly getting my music together has been difficult in my spare time. xD


----------



## andyjanson

Mayones duvell elite baritone 7 shows up today!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Finally finishing up treatment for my bipolar disorder, should be coming home the week of the 9th...out on a day pass rocking the Nuno 7, one happy dude right here.


----------



## asher

Great to hear man


----------



## Konfyouzd

my car started... WOO!


----------



## 1b4n3z

I'm happy because, since our humble country must send a representative to the most ridiculous music contest on earth - the eurovision, they elected an old school punk band. Excellent! We covered them a bit at a pre-christmas party in December and they can tear a place up any day. An added bonus is, the band consists of mentally handicapped guys who are not only super sympathetic, but also a great show and never looked down upon in the local scene. Hats off, mates


----------



## Fat-Elf

1b4n3z said:


> I'm happy because, since our humble country must send a representative to the most ridiculous music contest on earth - the eurovision, they elected an old school punk band. Excellent! We covered them a bit at a pre-christmas party in December and they can tear a place up any day. An added bonus is, the band consists of mentally handicapped guys who are not only super sympathetic, but also a great show and never looked down upon in the local scene. Hats off, mates




They chose the retarded people punk band (so basicly a punk band)? That's cool. I was too busy watching the Counter-Strike stream on YLE2 that I missed the Eurovision thing.


----------



## asher

1b4n3z said:


> I'm happy because, since our humble country must send a representative to the most ridiculous music contest on earth - the eurovision, they elected an old school punk band. Excellent! We covered them a bit at a pre-christmas party in December and they can tear a place up any day. An added bonus is, the band consists of mentally handicapped guys who are not only super sympathetic, but also a great show and never looked down upon in the local scene. Hats off, mates



that's super awesome!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm happy because Explorer must deal with living in a Christian-dominant nation/world , and he obviously so very hates it !!!


----------



## pushpull7

I just AM happy. Is that possible?


----------



## Mprinsje

I just got an email that my new pedal has been posted


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...so there's really nothing stopping me from just using my iPad and JamUp for effects. I'm going to take it to practice this Friday to see how it sounds through my rig, and if it sounds adequate, then I'll A) Save a ton of money versus buying a whole new pedalboard, and B) have alot easier a time getting my effects to and from practice.



Welp, this was a bust. JamUp's effects are perfectly serviceable within the app when paired with JamUp/BIAS amps, but I wasn't at all impressed with how they sound in front of an actual amp.

Back to square one.


----------



## Dayviewer

Just ordered my first set of BKP's, a Piledriver set


----------



## Kobalt

I finally got to sleep...until I could no longer sleep. SO GEWD!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'm happy because everything with that girl I mentioned a little bit ago is going really well.


----------



## pushpull7

I have direct tv and netflix. I like sitting in front of the big screen and watching music stuff (really anything)

Anyways, Steve Vai "stories of light" was on today. Even though it's an hour/cut down version, it's still Steve Vai.


----------



## Xaios

I'm happy that the people at the local hospital recognized my new diabetes before I killed myself.


----------



## Kobalt

Xaios said:


> I'm happy that the people at the local hospital recognized my new diabetes before I killed myself.


What happened?


----------



## asher

90% Preliminary Design set just went out the door, and it somehow doesn't look like total garbage, since we basically did all the actual sheets in a week.

dave this is really only going to mean anything to you


----------



## Kobalt

Holy ballsack, have those riffs come out of me?!

 so. much. thrash.


----------



## pushpull7

First world happy news. For the 50th BDAY I have this arriving tomorrow:


----------



## redstone

Today I've been hunted by a falcon while taking a walk. It was actually funny and refreshing. The bastard tried to catch me about 20 times as we both tried to take advantage from the ground..


----------



## flint757

Pitched my idea to my group and they liked it. Plus there are two other videographers in the group which will make my workload much lighter.


----------



## naw38

Had my first ever audition for a paid acting gig, and it went well, whoop de whoop!


----------



## Chiba666

Realised how good the latest Grand Magus album is, not Iron Will good, but darn good non the less.


----------



## asher

naw38 said:


> Had my first ever audition for a paid acting gig, and it went well, whoop de whoop!



yeeeeeee


----------



## russmuller

AFTER 5 YEARS IN THE SAME JOB, I FINALLY GOT A PROMOTION AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!

I've applied for this position 3 times in the past 2 years. It's so nice to get a little bit of validation with all the rest of the crap that's been going on in my life.


----------



## Church2224

I found out that the guy who is helping me get the guitars I want from Schecter's Custom Shop is none other than Schecter's President and CEO. Now THAT's customer support!


----------



## Kobalt

Church2224 said:


> I found out that the guy who is helping me get the guitars I want from Schecter's Custom Shop is none other than Schecter's President and CEO. Now THAT's customer support!


That's badass!


----------



## Jarmake

We are finally having the baby! Wife woke me up after 4am and told me that her water broke, so off to the hospital we went. Now we just wait... I'm tired, but at least I had a chance for taking a nap earlier.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

The RED show last night was alright I guess. I missed all the other bands on the bill because three people that were with me decided that they wanted to just sit and drink more instead of leaving to go to the show. (But I get in for free, so it's not like I was paying "just to see one band".) So we made it just in time for RED's set as the headliner. They played pretty much every good song/hit they've released, which was cool. But I couldn't get a pit going at all. The crowd just wasn't feeling it. (The majority of the crowd was either really young kids maybe there with mommy and daddy, or older folks...kind of explains it.) The band also didn't really seem like a "band" performing. They just seemed like four separate dudes onstage performing - no connection to each other or connection to the audience at all. Just: up there, bang these songs out, and leave. RED is a band that I used to listed to a lot in middle school through high school (haven't listened to them in years since then), but I've been waiting a good 7-8 years to see them...and this was kind of a disappointment. Oh well...still was alright I guess.


----------



## piggins411

^ The "Why are you OK?" thread


----------



## shadscbr

I'm happy because....Snowblower  

Shad


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Learning Master of Puppets... I had previously known the intro and the first verse but i decided while listening to it earlier this week to do the whole thing. I'm up to the second solo and man is it fun. I didn't think downpicking it all would be this hard and there's some parts I can't completely downpick but it's still tons of fun. More fun to play this than I ever thought it would be and I can't wait to finish. It's also nearly instantly recognizable to most people so it can be one of those things you play when some random person asks you to 'play them a song'.


----------



## Mprinsje

The minister of safety and justice has stepped down because he informed our 2nd chamber (the thing that's not the senate, for you americans) wrong and he took his most important guy with him (direct translation of his office would be State-secretary but i don't think that's a thing in America).

These guys were really conservative with the most ridiculous drug policy ever.


----------



## smucarolina

I PASSED MY CPA EXAMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MemphisHawk

I just bought .strandberg* #7


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Just learned I was chosen for a lead position at work! Got the job! 

Damn, now I have to step up, gonna seriously eat into my SS.org time....


----------



## asher

Finally got the new car state inspected and can put the damn plates on.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

asher said:


> Finally got the new car state inspected and can put the damn plates on.



That is always a good feeling. Once mine passed inspection this year, i went nuts with other repairs and upgrades...since it made it easy to decide to keep it for a bit longer.


----------



## asher

*can put the damn back plate on after I get some more screws


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Did my first 100+k ride on my bike on sunday, averaged 16mph and kept up with the rest of the club riders, which I think is pretty good for someone who has only been cycling a few months. Gonna do 100+ miles soon, weather permitting.


----------



## MemphisHawk

16MPH, Nice! I might have put 14.5 over a distance like that at the most. What was the elevation like?


----------



## chassless

Nutella break with my coworker. yum yum.


----------



## Sumsar

chassless said:


> Nutella break with my coworker. yum yum.



That calls for more explanation: Are you in the middle of a sex act or just eating nutella? Also: are just eating Nutella with a spoon or on bread?


----------



## chassless

no, just on bread. and no, my coworker and i are both straight males.

although you just gave me an idea. i'm seeing my girl tomorrow...


----------



## crg123

Just discovered this album:


My favorite song on the album


Skip to 2:20 in this song if you hate black metal vocals. I think they're nicely blended in but some people may not like them. He doesn't use them after that point.


----------



## Sumsar

chassless said:


> no, just on bread. and no, my coworker and i are both straight males.
> 
> although you just gave me an idea. i'm seeing my girl tomorrow...



Well you know what they say: Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## chassless

it didn't happen. yet


----------



## Sumsar

chassless said:


> it didn't happen. yet



I know, but now you know that you need to have a camera nearby


----------



## asher

That album is utterly gorgeous.


----------



## crg123

I know! I can't believe I've heard of it before.


----------



## chassless

speaking of Alcest, they were the opening act for Opeth i went to see last november. they were great (especially percées de lumière) but i regret getting to the place pretty late in the middle of their set.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Much to my surprise, my dad said yes and even encouraged me to go. Now, on the Sunday after I return from my spring break cruise, I get to go see one of my favorite bands (The Agonist) live. Gonna be my first concert since Satch last June. It'll be even better if I somehow get to meet the band.


----------



## asher

dat pack line d doe


----------



## flint757

I made it over the being tired hump of staying up longer than 24 hours. Now hopefully I can get back to a regular 8-5.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

MemphisHawk said:


> 16MPH, Nice! I might have put 14.5 over a distance like that at the most. What was the elevation like?



Only 1561m elevation change according to strava, so nothing brutal overall, but still some decent climbs in there!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Brand new keyboard get! Might be a $130 one, but it's actually turning out to be very nice!! Plus warranty for it, because why wouldn't you want to get one, son!!!

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just a lovely Sunday. Sun has been shining from a cloudless sky for the whole week and it's pretty warm. Finally got time and energy to change strings for my 7-string, went out for a nice bike ride, got some beer and chips and just about to start to watch some CSGO tournament finals which is even more exciting as I bet some real money on it.


----------



## asher

Oh yeah it's ESL this weekend huh. Maybe I should catch some of the SC2.

Speaking of tournaments, yesterday I drove down to Durham for a 25 person A2 saber tournament - which is a pretty strong rating for a tournament (the strongest you can get for that size). I had a pretty damn good day and wound up tying for third, which got me my B2015 rating  and I had to work for it, too. Good crowd down there, and I finally felt like I could stop worrying about so many mechanical things and focus on tactics and making counter adjustments. A lot of hard work from the last six months is starting to pay off!

(US fencing ratings go from a U for unearned then E up to an A, plus the year you got it. They're used for event gating and seeding. Now it's really time to start looking at national circuit events.)

Also, today is gorgeous, gonna try to get the car washed up and get some good pics for a NCD post.


----------



## Forrest_H

if this doesn't make you laugh I don't know what will


----------



## naw38

I got another audition! Woo! Didn't get the last job, but still, auditions! I guess this means I'm an unemployed actor, rather than an unemployed dude who dreams of being an actor... right?


----------



## Kobalt

naw38 said:


> I got another audition! Woo! Didn't get the last job, but still, auditions! I guess this means I'm an unemployed actor, rather than an unemployed dude who dreams of being an actor... right?


.......Joey?


----------



## TauSigmaNova

A college I really want to attend (probably my no. 1 choice) is coming to my school tomorrow to recruit/gauge interest. Can't wait to talk to the representatives.

Also, spring break cruise starts three weeks from today. Can't wait.


----------



## DeathChord

That ERG's come in 29.4+ scale lengths.


----------



## asher

TauSigmaNova said:


> A college I really want to attend (probably my no. 1 choice) is coming to my school tomorrow to recruit/gauge interest. Can't wait to talk to the representatives.
> 
> Also, spring break cruise starts three weeks from today. Can't wait.



Wherezzat?


----------



## Sumsar

After having spend the last couple of days debugging my simulation for my master thesis finally runs without giving weird data!! WUHU! 

I am le big strong physicist computer geek!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

asher said:


> Wherezzat?



UTexas Austin. Gonna go into Engineering and they have a great Engineering school, along with the fact that I feel like I'd fit in much better in Texas than NYC.

Gonna be hard enough to get into. My grades this year (junior) and last year were damn good but i did poorly in freshman year because I was a lazy bastard but if I do well enough on my ACT i should be fine. Tuition is still gonna be a total biatch.


----------



## Fiction

Just purchased one of those 8 string ibanez classicals!


----------



## naw38

KingVee said:


> .......Joey?



Ha! Dude lived in a mansion, and never seemed to have a job. I ain't that lucky.



Fiction said:


> Just purchased one of those 8 string ibanez classicals!



That's pretty awesome. How is it? Is it awesome?


----------



## Kobalt

naw38 said:


> Ha! Dude lived in a mansion, and never seemed to have a job. I ain't that lucky.


You must be talking about the spinoff, never watched it...but I own all ten seasons of Friends.


----------



## Jarmake

The shipment from whiskysite arrived today. 15 bottles of booze, including but not limited to: russky standard vodka, Ron De Jeremy spiced rum, bushmill's black bush, scorpion vodka and so on.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Suicide Silence, Emmure, Within the Ruins, and Fit For An Autopsy show tonight!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## hairychris

Exchanging contracts on an apartment today, should have it fully in my possession on 7th April.

Aaargh. Responsibilities.

I've already planned where my music corner will be. Oh yes.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Awesome show last night... 0.0 \m/ In pain this morning...


----------



## Discoqueen

I just got the financial aid packet from the school I want the get my two bachelor's degrees from! $28,200 dollars! It'll cost me less than if I had gone to a public college! I am so happy!!


----------



## asher

Congrats dude!!!


----------



## Sumsar

Discoqueen said:


> I just got the financial aid packet from the school I want the get my two bachelor's degrees from! $28,200 dollars! It'll cost me less than if I had gone to a public college! I am so happy!!



AWESOMENESS OF DOOM! Now take the money and run! Run like you never run before to the nearest guitar store and spend all those dollars! (yeah i know you probably havent got the money, but the thought is still nice  )


----------



## Discoqueen

^ thanks guys! And yeah, it's good they hold onto it or there'd be a NGDx8 thread popping up!!


----------



## pushpull7

Be careful now....it's important to get teh edumacation.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Going on a 100+ mile bike ride tomorrow, I've planned it out nicely and with any luck I could get an ok view of the solar eclipse!


----------



## Necris

Been recording some of the sloppiest drumming in the history of music for a friend of mine. Lots of fun.


----------



## Sumsar

Finished tracking drums (with my drummer) for my bands first album and just started recording the guitar parts though my Engl powerball and it sounds awesome!
Tracking drums is fun, but when 40% of the material is blastbeats that has to be tighter than your little sister it kinda starts getting on your nerves just to listen to blastbeats all day. (No, we are not gonna quantize the drums!)


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Finally fully out of the hospital for my bipolar disorder...jamming out on an Ibanez ARZ307 through a Peavey ValveKing half-stack never felt so good.


----------



## asher

Congrats man!!!

I'm at work!

Wait, wrong thread... though I ain't even mad, deadlines gonna deadline.


----------



## Kobalt

Got offered a one-day internship in a vocation I've been interested in pursuing. Cool stuff!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

200k ride went well, did it in just over 8 hours


----------



## crg123

....ing Moby @ 4:20 is making me dye of laughter. Didn't see that coming. Also the "he likes that, thats hilarious"


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

New bass arrived today! And a new guitar will be purchased either tomorrow or Friday.

Looks like I will have three NGDs to do!


----------



## AxeHappy

Tax return is bigger than I was expecting.


----------



## pushpull7

BrailleDecibel said:


> Finally fully out of the hospital for my bipolar disorder...jamming out on an Ibanez ARZ307 through a Peavey ValveKing half-stack never felt so good.



It's rough dude. I understand (though I don't have that personally, but other things similar) it's nice to have music as a distraction.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

A roundup of the day's events:

Taught my 6th graders about tacos.
Buttplug statue.
Got to leave work two hours early.
Bus home was practically empty.
Saw my hot former coworker on the bus, chatted a bit.
Some dude set up a tent to sell donuts right in front of my apartment building.

I'd say that's reason enough to be happy this evening.






















Yes, I know I can't just say "buttplug statue" without providing photographic evidence.

Here you go!







It's a statue in front of one of the schools I teach at here in Korea. Some sort of plant coming out of a book, for some reason. From now on, it's just Buttplug Statue.


----------



## pushpull7




----------



## OhCruelFortune

My son was born recently, which has been a wholly fulfilling experience. Not to mention, it gave me the kick in the ass I needed to start actually recording my band's EP. Life's good at the moment, I mean, I'm broke as ...., we're behind on bills, and it's hard to make it paycheck to paycheck, but we're doing just fine, and the music I'm working on keeps my spirits up.


----------



## Discoqueen

The irony made me giggle. ^ gratz on the baby, dude!


----------



## OhCruelFortune

Thank you sir! Life's not all about money 

EDIT: I think I get it now. lol Yeah, that's just my band name, and it used to be how I felt about my life, but it seems like it's turned around quite a bit for me.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just put down the money for a new guitar.


----------



## Church2224

Traded my old Ibanez JS2400 for a down payment on half a PRS CU22 with a quilt top!


----------



## pushpull7

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Just put down the money for a new guitar.



Shame you couldn't mention WHICH guitar


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

pushpull7 said:


> Shame you couldn't mention WHICH guitar


I posted in a thread specific for that guitar. You can find it.


----------



## Fiction

I just moved out of a share house from 4 people and a shared living area, to my own place with 2 bedrooms, because I just bought my 10th guitar and can now justify paying for a music room 

Plus entire house to myself, and complete ownership of fridge, so many perks to living alone.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Finally a video card that isn't stuttering or overheating: out with the HD5770 and in with the 290X 4GB.


----------



## will_shred

My girlfriend formally asked me to marry her, I said yes. I always expected I would be the one doing the asking, but i'm happy either way


----------



## Church2224

I was depressed, then I found a new lawn mower that was released and I REALLY need one for my company lol.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'm happy because it's been fairly cool/cold these last few days again here.
I absolutely hate summer weather. If it's above 60 degrees F I'm annoyed.


----------



## pushpull7

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'm happy because it's been fairly cool/cold these last few days again here.
> I absolutely hate summer weather. If it's above 60 degrees F I'm annoyed.



Then you wouldn't want to live here. It was 90 yesterday, and going to be near that the next few days (I hate central cali, if I hadn't lost so much money in this god forsaken house, I'd move up north in hearbeat)


----------



## asher

Just move to the Bay


----------



## TRENCHLORD

asher said:


> Just move to the Bay



I'm guessing central Cali is much cheaper living-expense, better for those of us working at Taco Bell  (I actually don't though)

I've been lucky to spend some time in the Northwest and I'd absolutely love to some day migrate away from this hell pit that is "corn country". We seem to get very little if any real spring of fall anymore (yeah I know, global warming and those damned republicans), it just goes from sweltering hot to bone-cracking cold in a matter of a week or two.


----------



## asher

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'm guessing central Cali is much cheaper living-expense, better for those of us working at Taco Bell  (I actually don't though)
> 
> I've been lucky to spend some time in the Northwest and I'd absolutely love to some day migrate away from this hell pit that is "corn country". We seem to get very little if any real spring of fall anymore (yeah I know, global warming and those damned republicans), it just goes from sweltering hot to bone-cracking cold in a matter of a week or two.



Much cheaper. the  was mostly meant to peg it as being silly.

(even if, cost aside, it is way better. I HATE the Valley.)


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

asher said:


> Just move to the Bay



Fabulous! You may now overnight express me some dim sum and dumplings. Kthanxbai!


----------



## asher

Preciousyetvicious said:


> Fabulous! You may now overnight express me some dim sum and dumplings. Kthanxbai!



I've got some good dumplings here in Cville too, but from either way they'd get pretty nasty by then


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

asher said:


> I've got some good dumplings here in Cville too, but from either way they'd get pretty nasty by then



I totally misread the first post and thought that you _moved_ to the Bay. My bad.

Seriously, though...duuuummmmplings!


----------



## pushpull7

@bay: Yeah, I wanna spend 3-4 times what money I want to live on the rest of my life to be where there is no water/hot/or even A/C. Pretty soon SF will be the LA of northern cali.

But I digress, this is the happy thread.

I'm happy because I saw many of my cat friends on my walk tonight


----------



## asher

Preciousyetvicious said:


> I totally misread the first post and thought that you _moved_ to the Bay. My bad.
> 
> Seriously, though...duuuummmmplings!



Nope. Oakland born and raised though


----------



## BlackMastodon

TRENCHLORD said:


> it just goes from sweltering hot to bone-cracking cold in a matter of a week or two.


I feel you on that. I'm across the river from Detroit so more or less the same climate. These last couple years have been .... for having no spring or fall. At least last summer was pretty mild but the 6 month winter we've had makes up for it.

On the topic of happiness and California, I'm actively trying to find a job in LA because one of my best friends found a job there and will be moving soon. Having a friend in a new city would make leaving everything I know behind much easier. And apparently LA is the place to be for all the young, hip kids these days.


----------



## Kobalt

Finally got around to doing some maintenance on the C1BJ and install the 11-52's to make it my Drop C guitar.

Been jamming to a few Chimaira riffs, MAN it's fun!!


----------



## ghostred7

Just found out we were added to the bill for the 4/7 Adrenaline Mob show in Atlanta @ The Masquerade.


----------



## pushpull7

BlackMastodon said:


> I feel you on that. I'm across the river from Detroit so more or less the same climate. These last couple years have been .... for having no spring or fall. At least last summer was pretty mild but the 6 month winter we've had makes up for it.
> 
> On the topic of happiness and California, I'm actively trying to find a job in LA because one of my best friends found a job there and will be moving soon. Having a friend in a new city would make leaving everything I know behind much easier. And apparently LA is the place to be for all the young, hip kids these days.



If you can afford it. I've never liked LA because it's just too hard to get around. I'm partial to being able to get around w/o all that.


----------



## tm20

i've been watching over and over again


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm happy because I've finally settled all of the things that have been stressing me out for the last few weeks. I've had 4 midterms in 2 weeks and they're all done now, and even though I botched 2 of them I don't even feel bad 

Even more important is my housing situation. I've been dealing with so much stress trying to live off campus for my senior year. Two of my friends were trying to get a house and said I could live with them if their other friend didn't. He hasn't given them a straight answer in weeks and I finally decided that I wasn't waiting on them anymore, so yesterday I took over someone's lease for this apartment complex right next to my campus.

I can't wait, because the apartment complex is awesome. There's a gym, pool tables, central air, my room is huge, and I get my own washer/drier and bathroom in my room. My girlfriend will be living there next year so we will get to be close to each other again :heart:

Okay rambling is done, time to destress. My girlfriend and some of my friends are going home for the weekend so I'm just gonna chill by myself with my guitar and too much wine.


----------



## Forrest_H

My Zdzis&#322;aw Beksi&#324;ski posters that I thought would never come arrived. Turns out they were stuck in customs, as they'd come all the way from Poland!












They aren't this blurry in person, my phone f-ed up the compression 

So stoked to finally have these after a month.


----------



## Church2224

My Pomeranians turn 15 today! The two pups are still cute as can be


----------



## asher

Oh man, thought I'd posted this.

Good night playing structured PVP in GW2 with some mates on Skype, also this:


----------



## DeathChord

I got 6 hrs of playing time in and it's only Friday....I love long weekends.


----------



## Kobalt

Learned Chimaira's Bloodlust, today - that's four of their songs this week. Started with Lazarus, then Down Again and Black Heart. Rhythm guitar, obviously.

Their music is nothing technical but it's super fun to play.


----------



## JEngelking

Accidentally just used The Lick in a solo I'm working on; it's definitely staying.


----------



## Necris

Despite getting absolutely .... on with coursework this weekend and having to deal with mistakes made by professors who aren't as internet savvy as they think I was able to finish everything on time.


----------



## Jake

Found out a store in my town has a Bogner Uberschall, Splawn Nitro, ENGL Fireball and Savage, a Mark IV and many many other goodies that I never even knew about and I've lived here forever! 

I may need to do some trying out of things.....


----------



## chassless

i just finished watching the two Twin Peaks two seasons, and by tomorrow evening i'll have watched the Fire walk with me film with my girlfriend, just in time for the 25th anniversary the world will apparently be celebrating. watching them made me feel like i'm finally part of something bigger


----------



## Kobalt

Guitar rack-stand ordered, at my local music store.

A little more than I would've liked to spend but that's what it is to buy local...and lately the US and CAN dollars are so far apart, it's barely worth it to buy from the US.


----------



## Forrest_H

KingVee said:


> Guitar rack-stand ordered, at my local music store.
> 
> A little more than I would've liked to spend but that's what it is to buy local...and lately the US and CAN dollars are so far apart, it's barely worth it to buy from the US.



Sort of the reason why I built mine on my own.

It's not pretty, it still needs foam, and it has blood stains from the PVC cutter attacking my hand all over it, but it works  Which one did you buy, out of curiosity? 




I r happy because I'm getting super close to snagging an Axe Fx, yay


----------



## Kobalt

Forrest_H said:


> Sort of the reason why I built mine on my own.
> 
> It's not pretty, it still needs foam, and it has blood stains from the PVC cutter attacking my hand all over it, but it works  Which one did you buy, out of curiosity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I r happy because I'm getting super close to snagging an Axe Fx, yay


It's pretty cool that you've built your own. I've been looking over the internet all week to settle on which one I would get and saw a lot of DIY's that looked pretty good. Unfortunately, I didn't want to even attempt going that route. 

I got the Hercules GS523B. I liked it over the others because its design looks more stable. But really, the only reason I got one is because I've always kept my guitars in their cases and it has become a hassle to switch back and forth.


----------



## Forrest_H

KingVee said:


> But really, the only reason I got one is because I've always kept my guitars in their cases and it has become a hassle to switch back and forth.



Absolutely understand that. I'm weirdly OCD about keeping every musical instrument I own in a case, but considering my room is the size of a medium closet, it's hard to keep opening cases for recording


----------



## Kobalt

Forrest_H said:


> Absolutely understand that. I'm weirdly OCD about keeping every musical instrument I own in a case, but considering my room is the size of a medium closet, it's hard to keep opening cases for recording


To tell you the truth, I've also always been adamant about putting my guitars in their cases, when I'm done - it'll be something to get accustomed to in favor of convenience. 

I mean, I don't own $3,000 guitars, and even so, a lot of guys on here keep their expensive guitars on racks/stands and they do fine.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Just played a gig with one of my bands, it was awesome, and despite the venue suddenly shafting us by having us play on a garbage second stage, and we had to deal with the most garbage sound guy - who didn't even have enough mics FOR OUR ....ING AMPS - we had fun.

We're not playing at the venue again any time soon, it's a no-name venue anyways that's just an absolute sh!thole.

But we had fun, jammed out hard, and that's what mattered!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Used to have a plain old Dean Baby ML in goofy-looking metallic silver - my first ever guitar.

Not any more... because as of this afternoon, it looks like this.

...


...


...


...






I'll get a couple of black stripes on there soonish as well.


----------



## asher

ooOOOOoooo.


----------



## feraledge

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/293175-inhale-esp-custom-shop-build-exhale.html


----------



## Necris

New computer monitor (Asus VN248H-P) got here today so now I'm running a dual monitor setup again, and thanks to the screen being matte I won't get a headache from seeing my reflection while simultaneously trying to read (or whatever). My old glossy screen is now my second monitor.

And just because it's confusing to say I'm compelled to say this:
If I wanted to buy a pair of studio monitors I'd need to buy a new desk because my current desk is taken up entirely by my dual monitor set-up and there would be nowhere to put the monitors without blocking my view of my monitors.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I never understood why all screens aren't matte. It just makes the most sense. Though I guess touch screens are more understandable since they would get glossy eventually through regular use. Still, matte screen master race.


----------



## flint757

Gloss screens have better contrast and are typically sharper. To get that matte look an extra layer is added. If you need or prefer the extra quality you'd probably live with the reflections. I only use matte personally. I find the reflections to be a major distraction.


----------



## Demiurge

First _legitimately nice day of spring_ 'round here. Went for a long run on my normal route (as it is no longer covered in snow) and found that I didn't fall out of shape as much as I thought I did this winter. 

Now, icing-up my bad knee and enjoying a homemade shandy (a lager with a shot of my hi-test lemoncello dropped-in).


----------



## Church2224

My landscape company grew a lot this year. I will be maintaining upwards towards 55-60 properties a week as well as doing a lot of other projects for clients. Also, I will be training to work in fertilization, irrigation and hard scaping this summer, so more services means more money in my pocket. 

I played a few telecasters the other day, and they are glorious. Also my playing is getting better and better.


----------



## QuantumCybin

My girlfriend of almost three years and I are going on our second cruise in May (26 days to be exact)! It's an 8 day long trip to St. Kits, St. Maarten, San Juan, and Grand Turk. I can't fvckin' wait much longer! I love cruises


----------



## asher

Had a fun weekend helping coach (the saber squad) and support the UVA club fencing team at nationals this weekend. They made a good showing and I know that I was actually damn helpful.


----------



## Alberto7

You wanna know what I'm happy about? _This_ is what I'm happy about.







I don't even remember how to dress for this weather, but I'm outta here anyway.


----------



## hairychris

Had a NAD day last week. New Apartment Day. Finally own somewhere after 25 years of renting. Needs work, but I have my gear corner planned already...

Epic stress & expense while moving. Just spent about $2000 on furniture, blinds, fridge, washing machine... Ah well.


----------



## hairychris

Church2224 said:


> I played a few telecasters the other day, and they are glorious. Also my playing is getting better and better.



Did drunken ebaying and bought a Tele a couple of years ago. Had to be done even though not a fender fan. Zero regret, and even had 2 for a while. They kick so much arse as long as you go for trad single-coil bridge.

Twang FTW.


----------



## Kobalt

Alberto7 said:


> You wanna know what I'm happy about? _This_ is what I'm happy about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even remember how to dress for this weather, but I'm outta here anyway.


Wore a t-shirt, shorts, and sunglasses all day, and drove with all windows down.

This is the weather only dreams are made of...and today.


----------



## BucketheadRules

DEVIN. TOWNSEND. AT. THE. ROYAL. ALBERT. HALL.

I can probably stop going to gigs now, because there is no way any other show will beat that. 

Live music has peaked tonight and can only get worse from now on.


----------



## Don Vito

Alberto7 said:


> You wanna know what I'm happy about? _This_ is what I'm happy about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even remember how to dress for this weather, but I'm outta here anyway.


Alberto7 has so many tabs open, he has to run 2 browsers.


----------



## Alberto7

LOL  Mozilla sucks at video playback, so I use Chrome for that. And I just really like SSO, okay? xP Those tabs are all queued, waiting to be read haha.


----------



## pushpull7

In honor is joining this century, and buying an ipad, let's celebrate with a look back......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiDHUNiurqY


----------



## Church2224

I just got it on with a 34 year old woman....

Keep in mind, I am 23. I feel flattered


----------



## Kobalt

Reorganized my room a bit, today. Managed to FINALLY make room on my desk by removing my 10-year old Eurorack UB802 that I used for audio purposes between my laptop, Xbox 360, speakers and headphones... Major improvements, I'm really happy. 

Finally have my little "studio" in the works.


----------



## mongey

our first baby just passed 10 weeks yesterday and we have a healthy happy baby 

stoked that we have managed to keep her alive longer than numerious plants or goldfish we have owned in the past

we did manage to keep 1 goldfish for 3 months , so hoping to break that record


----------



## Church2224

Brought home my PRS Custom 22, I am in love with this baby!


----------



## Vhyle

A few steps closer to buying our new house. I hate the waiting game, but it will be great.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I've got the day off, I got a new book to read and camera lens to try out, the weather is beautiful, Montreal is no longer a blasted, frozen wasteland and I'm only 4 days away from getting on a plane to go back to Guatemala to see some friends and a girl I've been missing like crazy for 9 months. I couldn't be in a bad mood if I tried right now.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Well you know that on the last page I posted my refinished EVH-style Dean?

The black stripes are done now...





Some little smudges I'll need to get rid of, but hey. I think it looks great, really happy with the colours. That green is perfect.

Clearcoat will go on soon, then I'll swap the bridge pickup for an ASL Havoc I have lying around and then get it all back together and set up.

Oh, and another thing - I bought a new bass today and it's arriving tomorrow. Snagged a good-condition secondhand Ibanez SR1205 for £650...

And I've just been out shopping with my parents to get my present for my 20th birthday which is coming up soon. Nice pair of Ray Ban Aviators!


----------



## Church2224

My buddy proposed him and I should live together, however he said I am too much of an "Alpha Male", and so is he, so it could ruin the friendship. 

I take it as a complement, as I always thought "Apha" type guys had more of a strong personality, which I respected. So it is good to know I have at least some of those characteristics.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Slapped on some 11-56s and tuned my main axe to Drop C. Didn't take much longer than a normal string change. Excited to learn some CoB, Agonist, and other stuff. Currently working on Living Dead Beat... Haven't played guitar in ten days because of break so I'm a bit rusty and it seems like it'll be a challenging enough song. I'm gonna keep it in Drop C/D Standard for a few weeks and see what I can do with it.


On an Off Topic note, on the cruise I was on, the guitarist in the cover band used an Ibanez but played mostly clean


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Partied and subsequently got drunk (entire tab was on the house) at a show last night. Puddle of Mudd was headlining. Not my kind of sh*t at all, but I got in for free. The vocalist was so sh*tfaced that he had no idea what was going on and turned the set into a terrible 2.5 hour jam session while he ranted like a princess about stuff. Ended up taking the party into my class this morning with a friend and we brought one of the touring musicians from one of the other bands into our class this morning.

Still not completely sober, and I REALLY need to sober up. I have to make a long drive today to another city with another friend so that we can keep the party going. A Skylit Drive and The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus. (What's with me seeing all these bands that are no longer relevant but I used to listen to them a bit years ago in middle school?)


----------



## JEngelking

Classes are going well, my fund to buy a gaming PC is almost done, my tax return will be here soon and will allow me to get a new tattoo, plus hopefully I'll be able to buy a bass soon and actually fully finish some recordings. 

Edit: Also, I'm gonna have the house to myself all weekend and the weather's been beautiful. It's just a happy day today.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Signed up for my SAS Advanced Programmer Certification exam - feeling pumped, it means the semester is coming to a close.


----------



## Asrial

Just returned from workout, concluding I've lost 10kg (22 pounds) in a year, drinking a protein shake, ordered some magic cards, resourcing companies for paid internships, and admiring my newly reorganized shelf system.

Life's gooooood.


----------



## Jake

Just realized I've been on this forum officially for 4 years now...man time flies


----------



## Alex Kenivel

..Because I have to stay home from work to take care of her,






and until my wife goes on summer break I'm taking Thursdays and Fridays off just for this reason.


----------



## pondman

I just found 2 guitars I didn't know I had.
Sort of happy but sad at the same time .


----------



## Kobalt

Happy to be working all week-end. Would rather be making money than sitting here and thinking about things...or people...I really shouldn't be thinking about...

And I get to watch F1 and do some gitfiddle before going, which is even better.


----------



## BlackMastodon

It's been incredibly nice outside yesterday and today and I'm about to give my car a much needed interior cleaning. Get rid of all that gross crap that accumulated over the winter.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Had loads of boxes of Warhammer in my drawer for years.

Just cracked one open and painted them up. I have never felt so relaxed and at peace with myself.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Got back into town at 5AM EST from the A Skylit Drive and The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus show. Both bands were excellent! 

Long, brutal drive home trying to keep myself awake while my counterpart slept. But last night I got to share a live performance of one of the most meaningful songs in my life over the past few years, something deeply personal that I deeply connect to and brings up so many memories, with an incredibly meaningful person who also treasures that same song. We both waited years to see that particular song live. After all was said and done for the night, I just stood laughing to myself and choking back tears of happiness. This is something I have never felt before. I can't find words to express how truly.....grateful.....I am for everything that life has given me recently. I can't express to you fellow SSO regulars how happy I am right now.

I actually was crashing really hard this morning when I woke myself back up. But I took some time to figure some thoughts out and talk them out and it re-ignited my happiness.

With that all said, I might also be taking a leave of this forum for awhile. I just find myself using it less and less. Actually, I'm beginning to use a lot of online interaction (social media, forums, etc.) less and less as I'm becoming more and more busy and seeking out face-to-face interaction with real friends in what free time that I do have. I need to get back to that. I'll probably still be lurking every now and then.


----------



## asher

jarvn, pics!


----------



## rectifryer

Church2224 said:


> I just got it on with a 34 year old woman....
> 
> Keep in mind, I am 23. I feel flattered


Do you love her? Otherwise that is immoral.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I hung out with the coolest chick from the city where I went to school in. now I just gotta get the balls to tell her I think the is the coolest women haha.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Agonist concert later today


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Show was ....ing killer. Can't wait to see them again next time they're in NYC. \m/


----------



## pushpull7

I week down w/o the sauce, the problem is I feel like celebrating with a drink  (but I won't)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Found out what was causing my PC to randomly reboot and crash in general every 2 minutes - a stick of ram that was working OK previously. It went haywire once I went to a 4 monitor setup. Once I got rid of that stick of ram (after a few day's troubleshooting) the PC is rock solid!!!

And to boot, was able to return the ram to amazon for full refund! New ram should be here today from Kingston.

Oh yeah, and as a sidenote, I was chosen for a big promotion at work...but screw that, my PC is back working great!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Morphine.


----------



## Noxon

Nvm.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My post count atm


----------



## Electric Wizard

Got a t-shirt design featured on Woot and people actually bought some. Cooked some decent falafel from scratch. Finished a million hours of downloading for GTA V on steam and have plans to play with friends tonight.

Been a good week all around for once.


----------



## stevexc

Finally getting this dealt with. Yes, that is the exact width and depth as the G string. No, I don't know how.

This guy hasn't been touched by a real tech for almost 8 years, I'm so excited to get it back next week.

Also found a stock set of strings that actually has gauges I like (9-50).


----------



## Alex Kenivel

i woke up today and finally my abdominal pain was gone. after about a whole week of serious pain, ER visits, and confinement to my bed, I'm actually feeling really good today. Also, having been fed up with my flaky drummer I had posted an ad on Craigslist which has been replied to by a band that needs a guitar player and sounds like a tool with a female singer! Juiced!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My doctor sent me an email, telling me that after many blood tests, I tested positive for the Coxsackie virus. For those of you who aren't familiar with it, it's a virus that usually only small children get. They get some bumps on the hands and feet, nausea, sore throat, headache, fever, *abdominal pain*, etc. 

Very rarely do adults get it but when it happens it can be *bad* and it has been *very bad* for almost 2 weeks now. 

But _now_ I know what's wrong with me and that feels *good*.


----------



## Jake

Graduating college in 2 weeks.....scary but jesus im glad it's over


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Got my first cycling sportive on saturday, it may be raining though  Still looking forward to it tho. Also I've saved up loads of money so hopefully I can start another guitar refinishing/whatever project this summer.


----------



## Alberto7

Just finished final exams! I think I nailed both my properties & failure of materials and E&M physics exams. I am also (FINALLY) done with my engineering pre-reqs (which I could have finished over a year ago), and with all of my introductory courses. This means I can finally begin focusing fully on the mechanical engineering core (EDIT: which I've already started) and I can finally choose my major's focus (aerospace).

gettingsomewhere.jpg


----------



## TauSigmaNova

While messing around with VSTs in Drop C and learning some Children of Bodom I managed to get a nearly perfect Hatebreeder tone with my VSTS (a sound which I love) and yesterday I started learning Children of Bodom's Children of Bodom. Tabs show there's some sweeps so it'll be challenging. Bring it on.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I passed my Advanced SAS Certification exam with a high enough grade to replace my final in my programming class and still have an A in the course.


----------



## Glass Cloud

Alcohol; as per usual.


----------



## Necris

My Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohm headphones came on Monday and based on my first few days with they sound great, I'm using the headphone jack on my Saffire Pro 40 to power them and it is more than capable of driving them. I was afraid I'd have to buy a headphone amp/dac but since the Pro40 seems to be doing the job and these headphones are never leaving my room I don't have to worry about it at all.


----------



## Lax

I'm getting married in 3 weeks 

Plus, as I sold my mark V and have to play on this famous day, my GF and her sister are hurrying me to order my Axe FX2 bwahaha, that will maybe the only time in my life I'm "forced" to spend money gasing !

I'm very happy


----------



## KJGaruda

I'm finally getting comfortable in my guitar playing, and my general playing style after 9 years..

I got a promotion at work on Wednesday, which allows me to just sit with my music in my ears all day and work on a computer. Doesn't sound great if you don't like being stationary, but its _cake _for 13/hr.


----------



## Mprinsje

i finally broke out of that goddamn pentatonic box while writing a solo for once.


----------



## TVasquez96

Last day of classes before finals


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm halfway to NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAND!








...posts that is


----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm listening to this. There's a lot to be said for a nice I-V-IV...




I'm sorry but if that doesn't get straight into your head and refuse to leave, something's probably (definitely) wrong with you. I know it's cheesy and it was written for kids basically (I loved it when it came out, I was eight I think), but it's a brilliant hook. I love it, it makes me happy.


----------



## pushpull7

Gorgomyte.

I've had mine since forever, a little goes a long way. Brilliant product.

Took my beater/MIM P-bass neck that was so dry it was kindle, and made it look shinny and new. I scored with that bass


----------



## kamello

Glass Cloud said:


> Alcohol; as per usual.



this rifghtnow, didn't we have a therad for that?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

After 5 days I'm going to see HER again.


----------



## Necris

Finally got the time to demo some different mic set ups between a few of my amps and found the tone I'll be using on my next demo. Dynamic mic aimed at the cap with a bit of the cone and a tube condenser a few inches back, holy ...., I can't go back to any other set up.


----------



## Jake

Ya boy is finished with college!


----------



## asher

Jake said:


> Ya boy is finished with college!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I feel like I just did pretty... ehh... okay...? on my interview just now...


----------



## JEngelking

Didn't post yesterday but I got to celebrate one year with my girlfriend yesterday.  

I also felt like I did good on my programming final today and now I'm free from school for a month before my summer class!

And lastly, I stopped by the local guitar shop to see if they had anything good, and ended up putting a down payment for layaway on a Peavey Grind 5 they had just gotten in used for a good price.  Fully finished recordings, here I come!


----------



## BucketheadRules

At a gig I played on Saturday, a dude in the audience came up to me and said my playing reminded him of Plini, whom I'd never listened to.

I've just listened to Plini.



Well, wow! I can't really see many similarities myself but... f*ck, I'm sure I'll live with it! This guy's killer... I suppose at a push, I sound like a neanderthal version of him after about eight pints, but I'm very flattered nonetheless.


----------



## Malkav

BucketheadRules said:


> Well, wow! I can't really see many similarities myself but... f*ck, I'm sure I'll live with it! This guy's killer... I suppose at a push, I sound like a neanderthal version of him after about eight pints, but I'm very flattered nonetheless.



Nice, that's a really cool compliment  And Plini is awesome


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Intro to MANOVA is pretty interesting, I'm glad I signed up for Methods of Multivariate Analysis for the fall semester.


----------



## BucketheadRules

This is the only place I can come and not hear anything about the general election that's just happened in the UK. Sick of it now.

I'm glad this place exists and that most of you aren't from round these parts!


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> Didn't post yesterday but I got to celebrate one year with my girlfriend yesterday.
> 
> I also felt like I did good on my programming final today and now I'm free from school for a month before my summer class!
> 
> And lastly, I stopped by the local guitar shop to see if they had anything good, and ended up putting a down payment for layaway on a Peavey Grind 5 they had just gotten in used for a good price.  Fully finished recordings, here I come!





Follow-up: my first final I had on Monday, I walked away from feeling like it didn't go well at all. I got my grade back yesterday, and I got a B on it. I'll take it.  And the last final I had on Wednesday I did well on too: got an 87, which I also thought was gonna be worse than what I ended up getting.

Also, I couldn't wait for my tax return to get here to pay off the Peavey, so I caved and dipped in to my savings and just went and paid it off earlier, so NBD incoming.


----------



## flint757

I'm kind of bewildered. Between loans and grants I have 18k in awards for college next year. One of them is a Pell Grant that I don't remember applying for, nor even qualifying for. 

Not really meant for the happy thread, but I did lose one of my scholarships . I knew this ahead of time, as I actually lost it last semester, but they let me keep the distributed funds for the Spring semester.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'd double check to make sure there wasn't a clerical error if you think that the amount is grossly exaggerated. If it's correct then that's pretty cool.

I really enjoy writing with 0.3mm mechanical/drafting pencils, even if it is to summarize 300+ pages of notes to 3 pages of formulas for a final.


----------



## flint757

Yeah, I'm going to need to. Don't need a bill appearing a year down the road.


----------



## flint757

So I still need to talk to the financial aid department, but in doing some research it seems legit. I don't make a lot of money and because of my age I'm considered an independent, which basically means I'm poor. Considering I've got about 30K in loans, if it remains legit, this is a nice load off my shoulders.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I just ordered the frame and fork for my next custom bike build... 







Now for the wheelset and components. The real scheming begins.


----------



## AxeHappy

When I moved back to Ontario from working on the Oil Sands (and living on work camps) I moved in with my Girlfriend. Who was living with room mates who happened to be allergic to cats. 

Last week I moved into an apartment (booooooooooooooooooo) and today my parents brought my Kitty back to me! They took care of her when I went out to Alberta as there was no way for me to have her! So happy! And so is my Kitty!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

After months and months of hemming and hawing over what I'm going to do about effects in case my band ever gigs (No car, don't want to take my afx with me on the bus), I finally ordered everything I need to put together a mini pedalboard. Should be here by the end of the week. I'm sure everyone in SSO chat will be overjoyed for me to finally be able to STFU about pedals for a while.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Just took my last final for the semester - now to await the grades.


----------



## Alberto7

That cute TA I had last year for my fluid mechanics course publicly called me out on Facebook for a nice comment I anonymously left her on RateMyProfessor.com, saying I had made her day. I chimed in saying it was me. It happened just now, so I haven't gotten any feedback from her other than a Like on my comment, but it feels good to know that I made her happy, because she deserves it.

TL;DR: senpai has noticed me.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Contrary to what I expected, I was chosen as a finalist in a female guitar competition. Which means Jennifer Batten and Orianthi will watch a video of my playing.

I feel...all cool and stuff.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Grand Moff Tim said:


> After months and months of hemming and hawing over what I'm going to do about effects in case my band ever gigs (No car, don't want to take my afx with me on the bus), I finally ordered everything I need to put together a mini pedalboard. Should be here by the end of the week. I'm sure everyone in SSO chat will be overjoyed for me to finally be able to STFU about pedals for a while.




Aaaand everything's been delivered already. Now I just have to somehow make it through the next four hours of work without exploding from anticipation before I can head over to the studio to pick up the new toys.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

BOOM.


----------



## asher

It's adorable!


----------



## brutalwizard

New album is almost done


----------



## Church2224

My business is growing fast, and the money is awesome. Which means more guitars and toys for Church


----------



## BucketheadRules

Got almost all my exams out of the way for the first year of my degree and I think they've all gone well. All I have to do now is a songwriting assessment, in which I will have to sing and play a song I've written, so that'll be... entertaining  Really happy though. For the first time in ages, once I've done my driving lesson tomorrow morning I will have pretty much nothing I urgently need to do.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Happy because I got 11 days off work starting Friday.


----------



## kazzie

I'm happy right now because my hair looks really good today. Good thing I stayed up a bit later just to blow-dry it properly.

Also, the dress I am wearing makes my breasts look perky and wonderful. 

Which is good because I have a date after work. Which is also cool.


----------



## crg123

This photo. I love Samoyeds. I will own one some day when I don't live in a small apartment haha.


----------



## stevexc

This is what's doing it for me right now


----------



## asher

stevexc said:


> This is what's doing it for me right now



There are some excellent images in that thread.


----------



## flint757

flint757 said:


> So I still need to talk to the financial aid department, but in doing some research it seems legit. I don't make a lot of money and because of my age I'm considered an independent, which basically means I'm poor. Considering I've got about 30K in loans, if it remains legit, this is a nice load off my shoulders.



Talked to financial aid and it's legit. So college will basically cost me nothing from this point forward.

I've gotten more done today than I have this entire month and it feels great! Finally went to the DMV to renew my license as well. Been legal drinking age for a couple of years now, but still had the portrait license. A month before it expires and I've finally bothered to go renew it. Now I'll actually look like myself on my license (my appearance changed a lot). 

Also, if you want to play an obnoxious drinking game watch Fox News right now as they prep for ruining Hilary's reputation. Just drink every time they say Benghazi and I guarantee you'll be blacked out in 5 minutes.  That was the most annoying oil change ever. I spent the greater part of the 1 1/2 hours outside...


----------



## asher

*trying to


are they seriously still running BENGHAZI!!!!!!1!1!!1!!1111 ?


----------



## youngthrasher9

I have 2 pedals, a power supply, and a guitar coming in the mail soon.

I'll probably be ordering another pedal and an AMT Pangea when I get paid as well.


----------



## Sumsar

Reamping guitars for my bands first album, sounds great, apparently I can actually play the guitar 

Although it is pretty weird to just have your amp playing by itself for 1½ hour haha


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Blunt


----------



## brutalwizard

just bought the most expensive guitar i have ever owned. Only new guitar i have owned since my starting guitar cheap ones haha.

Got an ibby six28fdbg


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Not really happy, more like laughing till my side hurts.

Over a month ago a bass player in a prog band contacted me through CL, looking for a guitar player. Their sound was up my alley and after a small back-and-forth with just their bass player through email, we wanted to get together. He said he was going to discuss it with the rest of the band, and before I even got to meet them or jam with them, they said that we were "musically incompatible."

Today, I get an email from the SAME guy from the SAME band, responding to my SAME ad.........and he has NO idea.


----------



## asher




----------



## Arkeion

I started a new job a week ago, and I love it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Just got my ultimate amp -- a Rivera Quiana 4x10 -- and it's everything I want in an amp. I accidentally hit my bottom two strings on my Carvin 7, and they sounded like two completely different strings. (My big thing is lack of congestion in the lower strings, so this is exactly what I want.)


----------



## Chiba666

Went looking or a single cut adn ended up ordering an ESP LTD V-500 for jus tover £200 with a case, bargin. Now what to repalce those duel 81s with.


----------



## chassless

i finally got into devin townsend's music. the guy is a genius and the vast majority of his music touches me. (sometimes even tickles when it comes to good old ziltoid) and i've been listening exclusively to his music for the past couple of weeks. it feels like i've been waiting for years for this!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I just changed heads on a full 5-piece drum kit for the first time. It was fun. I want to work as a drum tech.


----------



## vansinn

I'm happy because I got up at 04:15, rode my bicycle to the beach, watched Mother Sun rise all red-orange with the whole sky lit up in splendor, while a couple took pictures of her almost overdue pregnancy against the sunrise.

After which I did ten minutes of Sun gazing - and felt so lovely energized.
Forecast looking swell, so repeat'n'rinse in another seven hours 

(Due notice: Do thoroughly study what sungazing is all about before actually doing it)


----------



## BucketheadRules

Passed my driving theory test first time round, now I can get on with the practical test


----------



## asher

It's Friday.

Gigging tonight!


----------



## MFB

Internship interview in t-minus 5 minutes, guh.


----------



## asher

Break all the legs!


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

just sold my engl cabinet which was lying around for a year untouched


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> Break all the legs!



Aaaand it's over because I can't fly out to Georgia when it starts (June 9th). It's weird, they start in Georgia then finish in Boston, but since this was going to be my final semester and I was gonna try and do that post-graduation (June 20th).

Balls.


----------



## Konfyouzd

One word.

Two syllables.

Friday.


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Aaaand it's over because I can't fly out to Georgia when it starts (June 9th). It's weird, they start in Georgia then finish in Boston, but since this was going to be my final semester and I was gonna try and do that post-graduation (June 20th).
> 
> Balls.



Aww


----------



## Lax

Getting married in 12 hours


----------



## Fretless

I'm happy because of many things right now.

First I got a $1.44 an hour raise.

Second I am finally moving out from my parents home into an apartment.

Third my room mate is a really pretty single woman! I can't complain about that.

There are lots of other things too, but these are the main ones.


----------



## facepalm66

This friday I gave up on my job. It was a good, steady, average earning job..
..To travel as much as possible and skydive / paraglide whenever I can. That is my plan, doing random jobs when I can and keep traveling : D


----------



## JEngelking

I've been bad about exercising the past couple years and haven't gone for a dedicated run since high school (I'm a junior at university now ). Today I started my attempt to exercise more, and was surprised by how well it went, considering the most exercise I get regularly is walking around my whole shift at work and drumming a couple times a week.

Today I ran a mile and a half in less than fifteen minutes, without having to stop and walk even once.  Gonna try to go on a run every day from now on, as well as integrate some more basic torso muscle exercises in to my routine as well.


----------



## ImNotAhab

My home country Ireland voted to pass the marriage equality law.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Been learning "Talk To Your Daughter" by Robben Ford.

F*ck it's hard... great fun though. I'm about 75% there, hopefully I'll get it down soon.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Got some new nice clothes from Kohl's today. My girlfriend also told me that her aunt's friend opened a pie stand near her beach house and we can work there whenever we want this summer, so that solves my question of how I'm going to make some money while doing an unpaid internship.


----------



## Cynic

my last day at work is monday, i am moving to another city into my own place next saturday, i have possibly a job lined up, and today

my star trek "hunting for prey" print:






and propagandhi shirt:






came in. pretty content to say the least.


----------



## DeathChord

I have 3 days off, new strings for the M80M, my hands are well rested and I have plenty of 5hr energy, 45acp on my desk, dog by my side now it's time to switch from standby to On and Phucking enjoy the holiday!!!


----------



## flint757

I'm good for work most of the summer and I may have a great job with great benefits lined up after I graduate that puts me at potentially retiring when I'm in my 40's if I want to.


----------



## MFB

Found a new internship doing one of my primary focuses (level design and environment art are my big two), so hopefully this one pans out


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Found a new internship doing one of my primary focuses (level design and environment art are my big two), so hopefully this one pans out



Awesome!

I feel like this is the only place I have any idea of pivoting to if I left arch, but I'm so out of the game now (pun not intended)...


----------



## flint757




----------



## Lax

I'm now married


----------



## chassless

congrats Lax! on a related note, my brother is engaged. i'm truly happy for him.

i'm also happy because i'm having a septoplasty done on tuesday. i've had obstructed breathing for the past couple of years and i haven't had one good night of sleep ever since. basic activities like eating and walking have left me out of breath, let alone working out. i'm hoping for the best on tuesday!


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I feel like this is the only place I have any idea of pivoting to if I left arch, but I'm so out of the game now (pun not intended)...



I'd have no problem doing ArchViz since one of the major studios around here does it (and very well); but they also have you learn Arch design and principles to do it.

Plus my renders aren't nearly photo realistic


----------



## asher

I mean, most games aren't really going for photoreal, because it's stupidly hard to do in motion. At least half of the time spent on a nice presentation quality render is just photoshop, if not more!


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> I mean, most games aren't really going for photoreal, because it's stupidly hard to do in motion. At least half of the time spent on a nice presentation quality render is just photoshop, if not more!



Yeah, the same teacher I have who does ArchViz is a beast when it comes to comping together renders in Photoshop; although he does it fairly quickly, most likely for class time constraints.

Coincidentally, my stepdad who is an architect may be able to get me an internship doing ArchViz between some of the guys who've helped them with projects; so I may be doing my "fallback" after all


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because I'm having a soda for the first time since January. I quit back then as part of my "you need to not be so fat" plan, but today's my birthday, so f_u_ck it. I'mma have me a Pepsi.


----------



## vansinn

Fretless said:


> I'm happy because of many things right now.
> 
> First I got a $1.44 an hour raise.



Now, that's of course quite a happy _cash_ feeling.. 



> Second I am finally moving out from my parents home into an apartment.



Ahh, the feeling of independence, a mind of your own, the undisturbed parties 



> Third my room mate is a really pretty single woman! I can't complain about that.



Potential trouble or mixed-double; pick your wish.. 

On another note.. isn't it fun just how different the mechanisms are that makes us happy.
With all the negativity in our world, I'm happy to browse such a thread on happiness


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Yeah, the same teacher I have who does ArchViz is a beast when it comes to comping together renders in Photoshop; although he does it fairly quickly, most likely for class time constraints.
> 
> Coincidentally, my stepdad who is an architect may be able to get me an internship doing ArchViz between some of the guys who've helped them with projects; so I may be doing my "fallback" after all



No shortage of quality arch firms in Boston!

Go hit up crg123. See if he needs an archviz guy


----------



## chassless

surgery was over with, almost 24 hours ago. i'm feeling great, i didn't have such a horrible sleep as i thought i would. i'm not bleeding that much and i'm not feeling much pain at all. recovery's looking good! meanwhile, it's quality time spent at home with my brother who came in from abroad.



and time to catch up on Game of thrones.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Because of a spur of the moment incoming NGD. Baby's first 8 string, to boot. Aww yeeah.


----------



## stevexc

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Because of a spur of the moment incoming NGD. Baby's first 8 string, to boot. Aww yeeah.



PEER PRESSUUUUUUUUUURE


----------



## Negav

Going to Michigan for the first time ever tomorrow for a summer internship!


----------



## hairychris

A few cool things happening here in hairyland:

1) New apartment. Lots of work to do but no more renting. Music corner under construction.
2) New bass rig: Jesus it's loud.
3) Amenra have announced a London show in November. YES!!!
3a) And they're playing Damnation Fest in Leeds. Becoming more convinced that it'd be a good idea to go again.
4) Going to see a Mac Sabbath gig with my bro & some of his mates down in Portsmouth. That has potential to go spectacularly wrong.
5) Almost completed an album's worth of material with band.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Selling everything except my guitar; finna buy an Axe-FX II Mk. II.

Yep, that's right: Djent Enemy #1 is getting an Axe-FX


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm on my way to New Jersey tonight to go to my dad's girlfriend's place, then tomorrow I'm going to my girlfriend's in Queens to start an internship next week! I can't wait to live in the city for a couple of months.


----------



## MFB

New York is fine, New Jersey might as well be turned into a prison and the US would be better off.

I will never go back there unless forced


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

MFB said:


> New York is fine, New Jersey might as well be turned into a prison and the US would be better off.
> 
> I will never go back there unless forced



Fortunately I am in northern NJ and am only experiencing the confines of one nice house. Then it's immediately into the city tomorrow morning


----------



## asher

This completely sums up my thoughts of Jersey. I've spent way too much time there because of tournaments.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Forgot to post this earlier, but I saw Mad Max: Fury Road on Tuesday and was thoroughly entertained. Definitely worthy if the praise it's getting. And it has the bonus of pissing off MRAs so it's even better.


----------



## russmuller

After 8 long months of waiting, my Dingwall NG-2 has finally shipped!!!! I'm going to be glued to the UPS tracking page for the next 3-5 business days...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Another week has ended... I gotta find a way to make this a permanent thing...

Oh and my new project manager is actually a pretty cool guy. I thought he would be annoying but it's not so bad.


----------



## Kobalt

Air sealed DR Tite Fit. 

Talk about prayers being answered.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Happy right now because I'm discovering new sense of peace with God after a season of playing the prodigal mixed with spiritual drought, and because I just started my first custom bass build, a 5 string, sort of a replica of a Mayones Jabba mixed with some of my own touches...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Riverside are coming to North America!


> RIVERSIDE North America tour with special guests The SixxiS:
> Sep 12 - Atlanta, GA - ProgPower USA Center stage
> Sep 13 - Richmond, VA - The Canal club
> Sep 15 - Philadelphia, PA - Bull Shooters Saloon
> Sep 16 - New Brunswick, NJ - NJ Proghouse at The Crossroads Theatre
> Sep 17 - Pittsburgh, PA - Hard Rock Cafe
> Sep 19 - Montreal, QC - Theatre La Tulipe
> Sep 20 - Quebec City, QC - L'Imperial
> Sep 22 - Toronto, ON - Mod Club
> Sep 23 - Detroit, MI - Token Lounge
> Sep 24 - Chicago, IL - Reggies
> (More dates to be confirmed sooN!)


----------



## Taylor

Went out to eat tonight. The place was extremely noisy (sports bar so no surprise), the food took a long time to arrive, and it wasn't anything special. But damn were the waitresses beautiful and wearing those super short shorts too.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I just discovered Leprous.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

I'm about to start a month of ass-kickery. Which means a 30-day squat challenge _and_ no drinking. AND a more volatile battle against the everso _rude_ elements that are depression and anxiety (like, seriously...they just invite themselves over like it's not a thing in the world).

I think the reason this makes me happy and prompts this self-indulgent jabbering is that I'm enjoying a delicious Belgian Brown ale on the last night I am able. During the process I'm sure it won't feel very nice...

But the thought of having better sleeping patterns, better moods, and a less jiggly lower half is something to look forward to.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

_(pumps fist)_

You can do the thing!


----------



## asher

+1!

Getting some sort of cardio in will be a nice help too, whether running, biking, or swimming.


----------



## Sumsar

My parents just gave me a ticket for the Copenhell festival (3 day danish metal festival in copenhagen) as an early birthday present  (My birthday is a week after the festival)

Gojira, Bloodbath, At The Gates, Marduk, Cannibal Corpse and my all time favorite: Asking Alexandria + all those brilliant unknown bands that you find on small stages which are awesome (last year I found Gorguts this way) - FAWK YEAH!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Just got this email.


----------



## Mike

Going to Indy this weekend to see Haste The Day, as well as enjoy what the city has to offer.


----------



## isispelican




----------



## BornToLooze

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Because I'm having a soda for the first time since January. I quit back then as part of my "you need to not be so fat" plan, but today's my birthday, so f_u_ck it. I'mma have me a Pepsi.



All you wanted was a Pepsi and they wouldn't give it to you?

My kids are finally sleeping in their room, and going to sleep at a decent hour. I have a line on a job that pays damn good, now I just have to wait on them to fire a couple slackers. I should finally be getting a half way decent check next week, and I'm finally wanting to play guitar again. So the way stuff goes, in a week or 2 it will all be FUBAR'ed.

Also, I've realized how much being a Batman fanboy is influencing me. I got a purple Ibby with green Titans in it, I named both my kids after Batman villians without realizing it, and I can growl just fine while I'm talking.


----------



## piggins411

Are your kid's names Bane and The Riddler?


----------



## BornToLooze

piggins411 said:


> Are your kid's names Bane and The Riddler?



Harely (Harley Quinn) and Waylon (Waylon Jones, Killer Croc).


----------



## piggins411

I would've guessed Harley and Harvey for some reason


----------



## Konfyouzd

My patience...


HAS PAID OFF! 

My drummer and I are on the exact same page as far as the bass player. He needs to get on beat. And we're devising a way to teach him music theory without making it feel like teaching music theory so that he doesn't get turned off by it. 

Also... The drummer wants to learn guitar and he's getting pretty damn good at it. 

Good things are coming.


----------



## russmuller

I was afraid my NGD was going to be spoiled. Delivery is supposed to be today, but according to the tracking info my bass had been sitting in Jackson, Mississippi since Monday. Turns out they just didn't scan it when it left or arrived in Phoenix. Out for delivery!!!!


----------



## Cynic

moved in this past weekend and already have a job plus three months of rent, bills, and expenses saved up on top of that.


----------



## MFB

Edit : nvm


----------



## Church2224

I just realized I own about 25 guitars, I have lost count!


----------



## tacotiklah

I was just asked to fill in on bass for a paying gig this next Friday.


----------



## Mprinsje

I just saw Paul McCartney. It was very good.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Holy Grail, boys... Holy fvcking Grail.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

PRS amps weren't on my radar before yesterday...errr...Saturday, that is; now I own one.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

FINALLY saw the new Mad Max this weekend (was great) and all I can think about is that awesome guitar rig.

That said, classes end a week from today and my August vacation is booked. Just gotta worry about the ACT Exam this Saturday and finals.


----------



## Nats

House we bought is finally painted, carpets are shampooed and it's time to start moving things in.


----------



## asher

JeffFromMtl said:


> Holy Grail, boys... Holy fvcking Grail.



YEEEEEEE JOIN THE CLUB


----------



## asher

https://twitter.com/GuyBarrette/status/607985221661646849


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Lollers

Me: my Prophet 6 just shipped, should be here Wednesday (or Thursday if I have to go to work that day)


----------



## Kobalt

For about a year or two, ever since they started sponsoring the Rooster Teeth Podcast, I've been longing to try Nature Box.

First box officially ordered.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Been playing with my Prophet 6 earlier today, now watching Steven Wilson live stream:

link


----------



## JEngelking

Got my anniversary check at work, and used it to go towards my school loans, and just ordered the rest of my PC parts yesterday. I'M SO EXCITED.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

i got banned from the SB Nation San Diego Chargers Facebook page. Huge Chargers fan, but one of their writers is a constant sky-is-falling cry baby. commented on his story dissing his approach and now i can't comment any more and everything i've written in comments has been deleted. 

thin skinned much?


----------



## Konfyouzd

All I can think about right now is all the things I plan to eat today and in what order... And thinking about food makes me a happy man.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Game of Thrones


Spoiler



sh*t on everything I love


 last night but now E3 got me all hot and bothered with Dishonored 2 and Mass Effect Andromeda. Hoooo lawd! And Fallout 4 and even Halo 5 look pretty promising.
(spoiler tags just in case, I guess)


----------



## Don Vito

BlackMastodon said:


> Game of Thrones
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sh*t on everything I love
> 
> 
> last night but now E3 got me all hot and bothered with Dishonored 2 and Mass Effect Andromeda. Hoooo lawd! And Fallout 4 and even Halo 5 look pretty promising.
> (spoiler tags just in case, I guess)


I hope you guys are watching E3 right now. Ubisoft is ....ing hilarious as usual.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I didn't watch any live stuff but from my twitter feed it seemed that Ubisoft was a joke. EA too, but all I care about from them is Mass Effect anyway.


----------



## crg123

So close to being done with IDP after all this time. Soon i'll be able to take my 7 exams, hopefully pass and become a registered architect. 






Love all that green (unfortunately it doesn't equal more money lolol)


----------



## asher

I'm happy they're getting rid of the stupid subsections this summer.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Tycho show last night was quite an experience.


----------



## asher

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Tycho show last night was quite an experience.



JELLY


----------



## crg123

asher said:


> I'm happy they're getting rid of the stupid subsections this summer.




...... Not for my state  

NCARB - National Council of Architectural Registration Boards



> Massachusetts 5,600 hours (including IDP)



Edit:
Or yours actually...  



> Virginia 5,600 hours (including IDP) and 3-year minimum duration requirement


----------



## asher

Was hoping that kept the same hour count, but just got rid of the subsections. >>


----------



## crg123

http://www.ncarb.org/News-and-Events/News/2015/IDP-Streamline.aspx

Nope they're just getting rid of elective hours so you just have to do whats required in each category and no more. (I think). Also they're changing the ARE's next year to 6 or 5 exams, I forget which, instead of the 7. So don't start the ARE's until that changes or else you'll have to do 7 (more time and money). They keep you on the path you start on.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

ACT and the first of my four Regents exams this year (US History, light work) is done. Can't wait to get the rest out of the way and go enjoy summer. Sorta.


----------



## asher

crg123 said:


> NCARB - National Council of Architectural Registration Boards
> 
> Nope they're just getting rid of elective hours so you just have to do whats required in each category and no more. (I think). Also they're changing the ARE's next year to 6 or 5 exams, I forget which, instead of the 7. So don't start the ARE's until that changes or else you'll have to do 7 (more time and money). They keep you on the path you start on.



I'm not planning on ARE's until after theoretical grad school


----------



## geekusa

My band Wolf Blizter played our second show this last Saturday and a fella from our local arts magazine reviewed the show, and this is a quote:

"After Wolf Blitzer had left the stage, I walked away knowing two things for sure: the first is that there is no way I can make any band comparisons, as Wolf Blitzer's music is truly original and nothing like anything I've ever heard before; the second is that what they play is easily the most musically violent sounds I have ever heard."

So I was exceedingly happy about that, but I'm trying to keep a level head because there is a ton of work to do and music to write, and it's just a review, but it was nice to have the ego fluffed a bit haha.

We have to change the spelling of our name because there is a band called Wolf Blitzer which we stupidly forgot to check on. I'm thinking either Wvlf Blitzer or Wulf Blitzer. Does anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## asher

Wulf, IMO.

Awesome dude!


----------



## ghostred7

Been away for a while...so lots to be happy about, so lemme catch y'all up...

First & foremost.... my oldest kid graduated high school on 5/29 *AND* I was able to get my 83 y/o Mom here for it. 

I'm opening for myself on 8/29 (Lords of the left hand Black (Danzig tribute band) opening for Bludy Gyres)

LLHB landed a Halloween gig in Macon, GA along with Dead Rites that includes a burlesque show \m/

My wife got me one of these, which will allow me to sear steak upwards of 650-700°. If I like this kind of cooking (new to Kamado type cooking), I'll upgrade/add-on to an Egg, Kamado Joe, or something like that. I just couldn't justify dropping $1000 on a 600lb grill I don't even know if I'll like cooking on lol. This has had good reviews at Kamadoguru. The box says it'll burn for 24hrs on one load. Based on forum reviews....it's true.







I'm going to build a table for it to make it look more like this:


----------



## Mprinsje

We, as a hardcore/grindcore band, have been asked to open up for some grunge/stoner band next friday.

Should be fun, can't imagine a worse combo but hey


----------



## mongey

I'm happy cause tomorrow night my wife is going out with a friend and my mother in law is coming over and looking after our 5 month old and for the first time in 5 months I can go into my music room and drink some beer and make music undisturbed


----------



## crg123

That this exists: Placebo Effect | eBay

I almost want it just as an FU to all my analog purist friends



> The placebo effect pedal is hand crafted in Sweden by Moody Sounds. We use Alpha potentiomters and Neutrik jacks for best performance.



dies*


----------



## asher




----------



## BlackMastodon

Last day at my sh*tty job and on the 28th I'm flying out to Vegas for a few days, then moving to LA in search of a new career. 
I'm terrified and excited and terrified but I'm leaving the nest and going on an adventure. Helps that I have a couple buddies already in LA and will be living with the one. 

Worst case it's a nice vacation for the summer and I come back home and keep trying.


----------



## vinniemallet

I just played a show with The Voynich Code opening for Betraying The Martyrs last Saturday and our next show is at UK Tech Fest 2015. I think you don't need more reasons to be happy!


----------



## chassless

i'm not even fully recovered and the surgery is already paying off amazingly. both my nostrils are cleared, the quality of my sleep has vastly improved, i am no longer winded when i go up a flight of stairs. and i should be able to start working out again next week and i'm thrilled to see the change!



asher said:


> JELLY





Emperor Guillotine said:


> Tycho show last night was quite an experience.



same!! they played in the city i was in back in November but i didn't even know. i wouldn't have missed it for anything though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

- in the middle of finishing the last piece of work for my BA. Phil. degree.
- may have found the love of my life (a girl).
- this is has most to do with the first thing, but I'll get to play GTA Online with my friends without feeling guilty.
- AND I'm going to start working so I can buy myself all the stuff I owe myself!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Amazing weekend with my squad of friends while we were celebrating a friend's birthday. Just chilled at one of our houses and got drunk all yesterday and last night (I made margaritas from scratch and got everyone "turned up"), then went out to grab breakfast and go to the beach for a bit this afternoon, then went back to the house for a few, and then ended tonight with a very short visit to a bar we frequent every Sunday. Just little things, but having such chill people made the experience.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Amazing weekend with my squad of friends while we were celebrating a friend's birthday. Just chilled at one of our houses and got drunk all yesterday and last night (I made margaritas from scratch and got everyone "turned up"), then went out to grab breakfast and go to the beach for a bit this afternoon, then went back to the house for a few, and then ended tonight with a very short visit to a bar we frequent every Sunday. Just little things, but having such chill people made the experience.



That sounds great, dude.


----------



## Malkav

Got offered my first endorsement  Going in on Friday to talk to the marketing manager of the company to hash out specifics :3


----------



## russmuller

Malkav said:


> Got offered my first endorsement  Going in on Friday to talk to the marketing manager of the company to hash out specifics :3



Congratulations!!! I hope you can work out something that's mutually beneficial and makes you happy!


----------



## JEngelking

Added up the total times for all the songs I have fully written for the album I've been working on for a while, and with six or seven totally written songs (one of which is a minute and a half long interlude) I'm already at 36 minutes of music with five or six songs left to finish writing.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I honestly don't know...

I'm tired. I'm hungry... I'm frustrated and a little bit dizzy... 

But on the inside I still feel really happy like someone drugged me or something... Whatever. I'll roll w/ it...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Just got back from Hellfest in France... THE best weekend ever, absolutely awesome from start to finish.

Being back in the real world kind of sucks tbh. But hey... I have some rehearsals and a couple of nights out and gigs soon to keep me busy, potentially some work in London next month, a long hot summer ahead of me... 

And I got my exam results through for the first year of my degree - 98% in music theory.


----------



## asher




----------



## Alex Kenivel

Got a replacement Hd500x for Father's day. My new rig is almost complete


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm listening to Carl Sagan inspirational videos and Decrepit Birth, so I'm feeling quite content with the universe.


----------



## russmuller

I think I just landed a new girlfriend, and she djents!


----------



## Church2224

So far I have been on a pretty good mood today. I hope I can keep it up as I have not been in a good spot lately emotionally.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Got a frickin 35 on my ACT. THIRTY FRICKIN FIVE. WHOO! That's without the writing which hasn't come in yet though. 
Year's over and I aced all my 'state tests'. Ready to enjoy a summer and hit senior year. 

On top of everything, last night I started learning Orion in D Tuning and a good 40bpm faster. I like it a lot this way.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Bought a snazzy new bike frame, gonna build that .... up and hopefully have it under the UCI weight limit


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Learning about ARMA(p,q) models has been really fun; tough, but fun.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I went to the gym at 9am as opposed to 1pm and I feel so much better. I'm eating breakfast, done with all of my necessary tasks for the day, and it's not even 11am yet. Time to start grinding out a new song for the band.

Also gay marriage is legal in the U.S. now so I'm happy about that! I'm not gay but I'm so glad it's finally done


----------



## Ralyks

My son is going to be born Monday.


----------



## USMarine75

Discovered my new fav guitarist... Mendel. He has solo instrumentals under that name and he is the guitarist from The Aborted.


----------



## Jarmake

The hangover is gone! Finally.

Now it's time for some tea and soon my wife and son will come home.


----------



## tacotiklah

I got called in to do another bass gig consisting of three 45 minute set lists. Fingers feel kinda raw, but I got free drinks, I got paid a bit of money for my time, and I had a really damn good time doing it.

I feel kinda selfish and wrong in thinking this, but I find myself kinda wishing that my buddy would drop his regular bass player and just ask me to join his band on a permanent basis.


----------



## russmuller

My dreamy djent girl is falling for me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got to Vegas today and got to shoot guns for the first time. Now I feel all manly and sh*t.


----------



## chassless

It's no Hellfest, but it's Ramadan which means less work for another three weeks or so!


----------



## Genome

Off to Italy tomorrow, and then Tech Fest next week


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My next studio gig is almost going to cover the cost of my pod


----------



## asher

One of the polit/law blogs I read has one or two dedicated trolls. But a new one showed up today, in a thread about the last week of SCOTUS decisions and the legacy of the Roberts court, ranting and raving about teh gayz doin it in the butt. A lot.

The counter trolling is utterly hilarious.

Is the Roberts Court Becoming Liberal (SPOILER: No.) - Lawyers, Guns & Money : Lawyers, Guns & Money


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Amazing weekend with my squad of friends while we were celebrating a friend's birthday. Just chilled at one of our houses and got drunk all yesterday and last night (I made margaritas from scratch and got everyone "turned up"), then went out to grab breakfast and go to the beach for a bit this afternoon, then went back to the house for a few, and then ended tonight with a very short visit to a bar we frequent every Sunday. Just little things, but having such chill people made the experience.



Those are the best, dude. Group of *real *friends, drinks, no time limits, no worries, just "forget about everything else because it doesn't matter", kinda times.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Only 20 minutes left of work!


----------



## Vostre Roy

First payday from my new job. Beside a 14 days contract I've done this winter in Geophysics, its my first paycheck since I got laid off in November 2013 (a year and an half ago).

Making money again feels good!


----------



## Church2224

I was having a rough week, then a client of mine came up to me and said

"I want to tell you something, I am proud of you"

I said "For what?"

"For everything you do! You work hard, own your own company full time, go to school,a musician, and are very resilient. Keep on doing what you are doing." 

Made me feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## asher

After leaving work at 2a.m. last night, we got out the 100% construction documents set for my current project at work. So now they can theoretically start work this summer. And it means a new project for me, something starting from ground up, so hopefully that goes better...


----------



## russmuller

I am on a completely opposite schedule from my new girlfriend. It's difficult to have normal dates when you only have 10PM-4AM where neither of you is at work.

Fortunately, I'm getting a new schedule in a few weeks where our days off will overlap!


----------



## Jarmake

I just started my cider batch #2. Should be around 6,5% when bottled and ready to drink. Batch #1 was flawed, but quite nice and this #2 should be much better, so I got high hopes on this one.


----------



## youngthrasher9

The first beer I ever had was a wheat beer my cousin brewed. 14%.

Not kidding.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I'm happy because there's a new Lamb of God album coming.

Also because I finally bought Cards Against Humanity, and the complete fiction of HP Lovecraft.

Also, my rig sounds absolutely devastating and I finally figured a clean tone that works exactly how I want it to. And, my dog, who I thought was going to die from a rattlesnake bite on her foot, actually managed to push through and she's back to her normal self sans a chunk of one of her toes.


----------



## MFB

Looking like I'm going to be getting an extension at my internship, so I'm hoping with this one extra week it'll be the last trial before becoming a full-on hire


----------



## BlackMastodon

Been in LA about a week now and am settling in well at my buddy's apartment. My friend who flew out with me to Vegas and then to LA flew back home yesterday so things are a lot more quiet but I'm really liking it here so far. The weather is amazing and the complex/neighbourhood that my buddy's apartment is in is unreal. Just need a good pub to go to on weekends and a job and I'll be set. 

I got an offer today for a job I'd be interested in but the location is too far for my liking, especially with LA traffic and I absolutely don't want to move out to be closer to the job since it's outside of the city. The salary for that commute just isn't really worth it for me, so I'm most likely going to hold out and look for work somewhere else.

Surprisingly I haven't had an anxiety attack or anything since I left so this is a very good sign, though I'm sure it'll come about soon enough. For now, though, I'm really enjoying myself.


----------



## mrjones_ass

I am happy because tomorrow is my day off, and tonight I am making some white russians with my friend and just relax at home in the old sofa with some guitars and portastudios


----------



## TheFranMan

I am happy because I won $1100 in Atlantic City this past weekend, bought myself a beautiful snake yesterday, had Friday and Monday off for the 4th of July, and just got a positive year-end review at work.

Let's keep this good luck rolling.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Sumsar

I am happy because today as I went around on the interwebs in boredom, I learned that one of my favorite musicians 'Secthdamon' (real name Tony Ingebrigtsen ) from Myrkskog, Zyklon and who also played on the Emperor reunions actually had a band / project before Myrkskog called Odium. 5 minutes later and I find the one album they made on youtube and it is AWESOME!!! Secthdamon apparently performs vocals, guitars and drums as far as I understand, which is f&cking impressive. It is basicly a Limbonic Art rip-off, only I actually like it better than Limbonic Art (especially since this actually has real drums and not 90's era fake blast machines ).


----------



## Konfyouzd

Because I'm eating.

Food in belly =


----------



## Jarmake

youngthrasher9 said:


> The first beer I ever had was a wheat beer my cousin brewed. 14%.
> 
> Not kidding.



Yeah. I could make my beers and ciders up to 18% or so, but the taste doesn't get any better with too high alcohol content. The golden line between taste and alcohol content is very thin and I think that around 6-7% is the right stuff for my tastebuds. 

Spirits and liquors in the other hand are completely different thing.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## TauSigmaNova

Finally learned Pillars of Creation....

I've been wanting to learn some Merrow/CD for a while but I still don't have a seven-string. I learned it in Drop C on my six because it's all I really have, but it still sounds killer and it's TONS of fun to play. It's different from other things I've learned which makes it challenging yet not too challenging where I'd give up. Cant wait to learn some more KM stuff.


----------



## crg123

Because Holy Shlt:

U.S. Builds First Giant Robo-Suit, Immediately Challenges Japan To Fight

and this video at 3:00 "Smile shot"



Giant Robot fights!


----------



## BlackMastodon

^It's on.



My whole life has been culminating to this moment. Giant robot fights, man!


----------



## Glass Cloud

Pretty much got a job if I want it, just gotta wait for them to get my drug test/backround check results. Also got another interview on monday. It's at the local university so if I might be able to get help getting in and maybe even free classes I might take that one instead, assuming the give me an offer. 


Been unemployed for almost two months so yay money and beer and good food and more gear


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

NGD!!!

I now owe you guys on this forum four NGD threads to match the one I did for my Strandberg last year.


----------



## Alberto7

I'm happy because this roadtrip I'm in the middle of with my family across Western Canada is turning out great. Despite the usual differences with the rest of the family, we're all getting along very well. This country is astoundingly beautiful; it's full of great people, nature is absolutely jawdropping around here (gotta love the Canadian Rockies ), and wonderful cities abound when my inner city-boy begins craving civilization after spending a while in small (but beautiful) towns in the middle of nowhere (loved Vancouver and am loving smaller Victoria). Still looking forward to exploring more of Banff and Jasper before going back home. I absolutely needed this.



TauSigmaNova said:


> Finally learned Pillars of Creation....
> 
> I've been wanting to learn some Merrow/CD for a while but I still don't have a seven-string. I learned it in Drop C on my six because it's all I really have, but it still sounds killer and it's TONS of fun to play. It's different from other things I've learned which makes it challenging yet not too challenging where I'd give up. Cant wait to learn some more KM stuff.





Pillars of Creation was the first 7-string song that I learned after getting my Carvin 5 years ago. I even recorded a cover and got Mr. Merrow to watch it and like it on Facebook way back when he could still afford to be more interactive with his fans. Super fun song to play.


----------



## SaturdayMorningSnuff

I had a goal of producing/creating and etc...an album with 6,7,8 and 9 string guitars (check my profile). I have completed my goal. I love completing goals, accomplishment is a feeling bested by nothing. I'm also happy I cooked a sick meal with mutton sausage biryani, fresh spinach with parmesan cheese, tandoori chicken and a home made sun-tea infused with peaches.


----------



## BornToLooze

I finally found a new job, and not only does it pay better and actually have benefits, but I get to build lightsabers

Things are finally looking up for once so give it a week or 2 and everything will be ....ed up again like usual.


----------



## Jarmake

Tasted my cider batch #2. And holy hell, it was pretty darn good. Tastes like apple, nothing else. Very VERY dry apple. Like in no sugar at all-apple. Jarmake likes.


----------



## NorwegianGuitarGuy

My Ibby rgir28 arrives in just a few days. Can't wait!


----------



## mrjones_ass

30 minutes until lunch, that makes me happy!


----------



## cwhitey2

I finally had a jam/practice last night with my drummer. We haven't jammed let alone hung out in over 3 months. 

And god damn does my rig sound freaking awesome at the moment  IDK if it was because I haven't jammed/play loud in a while, but this is the best tone I have ever had.

And I tried some Nanowebs last night and i like them too....although I feel like I'm cheating on my NYXL's


----------



## crg123

Asked my boss for a raise... Got a 20% raise... Hell. yes. Now I can start paying off some of that crushing Architecture school debt which has been taking up 40% of my income at minimum payments thus far...



... on a side note #FeelTheBern


----------



## Kobalt

Detailed the interior of my car.
Washed the exterior.

Even if it takes me 6 hours, even if I drive a purple Honda, I ....ing love this stuff.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^Nothing quite as satisfying and zen than giving your car a good cleaning, inside and out. Especially on a beautiful day.


----------



## asher

Back in the Bay for a week.


----------



## mongey

Jamming tonight with the band for the 1st time since October(new baby for me ) . Our drummer has moved overseas so we auditioning a new one 

cant wait 

but am actually a little nervous as I haven't been playing much


----------



## Taylor

Had a beer with the prof. and a couple of classmates, and watched a special on the Pluto flyby. Easiest extra credit I've ever earned.


----------



## Kobalt

KingVee said:


> Detailed the interior of my car.
> Washed the exterior.
> 
> Even if it takes me 6 hours, even if I drive a purple Honda, I ....ing love this stuff.


Did my mother's car today.


----------



## russmuller

The big payment on my Ormsby SX GTR processed through today. I am much excite!


----------



## MFB

Got myself another extension at my internship, that makes two one-week extensions, so I'll now have done a months worth of working for them. Pretty sure I'll be talking with the boss next week to bring me on full-time.


----------



## Malkav

Everything has been finalised, though my internet was down for 2 weeks cause I live in South Africa and people steal phonelines, but I can finally say that I am endorsed by Seymour Duncan Pickups, it's a local endorsement so it's not like I'm an official artist or anything, but still I'm pretty happy


----------



## stevexc

Got a job interview on the 31st 

Don't get me wrong, I've got a fantastic day job that more than pays the bills... but it's office work (largely data analysis) and none too exciting the majority of the time. I used to be a guitar teacher and if I could still do that and somehow pay the bills I would... so I've been shooting off resumes every now and then when a teaching gig pops up.

Finally got a call back a couple days ago about one I applied to through the city - 2-10 hours/week, adult students, evenings and weekends, right off my train route, pays actually pretty close to what my real job does - which I'm super stoked for.

Don't want to jinx myself, but I feel pretty confident that I've got a shot!

Just gotta put together some lesson plans for the interview!


----------



## Jarmake

Going for a 3 day trip to my friends summer cottage. Just finished packing all the stuff that I need, and put gummy bears soaking some vodka in. So, drunken bears and good company for a few days, not bad.


----------



## Forrest_H

Got Adobe Premiere  No mo' WMM edits, heh.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Get to see my kids this weekend!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Might actually get an apartment in NYC so that I don't have to do stupid grad school commutes anymore!


----------



## youngthrasher9

I just got back from the garlic festival. Good food galore.


----------



## Mprinsje

despite the .... conditions, .... gear and mic stopping after 2 songs, i had an awesome gig today at a local festival.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Every Time I Die just f*cking blew me away! So glad that I finally got to see them live!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought a new 8 string; stoked for it to show up. Been without one since I sold that M80M. Missed having one and missed the Lundgren, fortunately the new one has it as well. Should be brutal.


----------



## Konfyouzd

crg123 said:


> Asked my boss for a raise... Got a 20% raise... Hell. yes. Now I can start paying off some of that crushing Architecture school debt which has been taking up 40% of my income at minimum payments thus far...
> 
> 
> 
> ... on a side note #FeelTheBern



20%???


----------



## crg123

crg123 said:


> Asked my boss for a raise... Got a 20% raise... Hell. yes. Now I can start paying off some of that crushing Architecture school debt which has been taking up 40% of my income at minimum payments thus far...
> 
> 
> 
> ... on a side note #FeelTheBern



.... I have a problem guys. I have a Carvin TS100 and a Orange PPC212C in the works for my Axe Fx XL setup now. But so excited . Figured I'd award myself for fighting to get that crazy raise. Getting a steal of a deal on both items.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I aced my second Stat659 exam.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

steinmetzify said:


> Bought a new 8 string; stoked for it to show up. Been without one since I sold that M80M. Missed having one and missed the Lundgren, fortunately the new one has it as well. Should be brutal.



NGD! NGD!

Whatchoo gettin?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dude... You guys are kicking some ass.


----------



## Steinmetzify

FILTHnFEAR said:


> NGD! NGD!
> 
> Whatchoo gettin?



That M8M copy that's in the classifieds. Stoked for it to show up, especially now that an 8 won't be a main guitar and I don't HAVE to use it; was cheap enough that I can keep it around and play it 20 minutes a day or whatever and avoid the hand cramps lol. 



crg123 said:


> .... I have a problem guys. I have a Carvin TS100 and a Orange PPC212C in the works for my Axe Fx XL setup now. But so excited . Figured I'd award myself for fighting to get that crazy raise. Getting a steal of a deal on both items.



Dude that's awesome...the Orange 2x12s are just BRUTAL. You're gonna love it.


----------



## crg123

I'm excited. I've been running my axe through my JBL LSR305 5" studio monitors for the last 8 months. I know my minds going to be blown when I finally let it come to its full potential.

A bit O.T. but Does anyone here have an Axe II (XL) / tube poweramp / orange PPC212 setup. If so any advice for getting started coming from an studio monitor setup?


----------



## Church2224

I am an evil corporate CEO....

My company is now an LLC.


----------



## asher

Church2224 said:


> I am an evil corporate CEO....
> 
> My company is now an LLC.



*goes to fetch pitchforks and torches*


----------



## Church2224

asher said:


> *goes to fetch pitchforks and torches*



Wait, I am still part of the 99%! 

Wait about 5 more years...


----------



## flint757

You don't get your volcano and sharks until you go public. It's in the handbook. Surely you've read the handbook...


----------



## Church2224

I don't think you get the handbook until you have at least three Ferraris, a portion of Wall Street and a politician on your payroll.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Thy Art is Murder just tore my city a new a*shole. Epic set.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Iiiiiiii just passed my driving test first time.

F*ck yeah man!


----------



## asher

Church2224 said:


> I don't think you get the handbook until you have at least three Ferraris, a portion of Wall Street and a politician on your payroll.



Local politicians are cheap and can be very good early investments. Hell, you can probably buy one _right now!_


----------



## ghostred7

Because we just found out that my 83 y/o Mom, while testing positive for breast cancer, will only have to have another "scraping" and hormone therapy (estrogen-based tumor) and that's it. Her doc said her dieing from the cancer is less likely than any one of the number of other health things (diabetes, heart disease, etc) she's been battling all along. As far as I'm concerned, this is awesome news


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just heard that Volumes is coming to play in my country this fall. This fall is going to be awesome gig-wise. First Periphery and now this. I can't even remember the last time I went to a metal gig.


----------



## Kobalt

Energy drinks. All the energy drinks. ALL OF THEM. SO TASTY!!!!

Also, 22 bucks off a 5L jug of Castrol Edge, don't mind if I do!


----------



## JEngelking

Feels great to be on vacation in Puerto Rico with my girlfriend and my parents, with my birthday tomorrow. 21 WOO. We'll be going to a rainforest tour, should be fun.


----------



## russmuller

I just pulled the trigger on my Vader today. Much excitement!


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

The Tae Kwon Do class I'm in is finally (maybe) holding a weapons seminar, which will include Iaido. 

And the ring I'm carving for my girlfriend is coming along quite nicely, and we're both happy about that.


----------



## buffa d

My girlfriend is moving in with me after being in a long distance relationship for two years. Only 523 hours to go


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I went to a music video shoot for a band that I help manage (I'm an intern) and the day was awesome. My girlfriend and I went to my boss's mom's house where we shot the video. It was a HUGE house, it made me want to become a doctor haha. I had fun meeting the rap group that I've worked for and we had a big pool party for a large chunk of the footage. I only have my internship left until Tuesday, and then I'll be finished and preparing to go home for a few weeks before starting my senior year of college.

If anyone likes rap/hip hop and wants to check them out, they're called Par-City, they've got a new E.P. coming out soon!


----------



## Jake

Well I was doing very very good at not impulse buying things but ya know that always comes to an end. Very happy NGD soon


----------



## Taylor

The Contortionist, Animals as Leaders, and Between the Buried and Me just put on a hell of a show.


----------



## Steinmetzify

8 string shipped. Yes.


----------



## asher

Blue motorcycles with good company.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I got a free PS3 game, for playing/winning board games + Twister. (Lego Marvel Super Heroes.)


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Slept like crap last night, have a bit of a sore throat and still managed to pull a 26:09 5K out this morning; come on cooler weather so I can break into the 24 minute segment.


----------



## Kobalt

String change & maintenance on the Banshee.


----------



## BornToLooze

The lightsaber gig I got didn't work out, so I got my old job back with a raise.


----------



## Kobalt

One of those days, when your guitar tone is awesome, and it's inspiring you to just jam around and unintentionally come up with cool ass riffs.


----------



## Pav

Best Buy wants to interview me for their Geek Squad! Still a low-paying part-time job, but as far as low-paying part-time jobs go, this is about as good as I can hope for until I finish my degree.


----------



## crg123

crg123 said:


> I'm excited. I've been running my axe through my JBL LSR305 5" studio monitors for the last 8 months. I know my minds going to be blown when I finally let it come to its full potential.
> 
> A bit O.T. but Does anyone here have an Axe II (XL) / tube poweramp / orange PPC212 setup. If so any advice for getting started coming from an studio monitor setup?




Well, turns out I had a change of heart  (Just upgrade to KRK VXT8's instead of the power amp+cab set up)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Still a gnarly setup dude!

Stoked cause I'm getting a handle on EQing...


----------



## crg123

Thanks man, I just realized the whole point of getting the Axe fx was since I wouldn't have lug a bunch of crap everywhere. For my needs these were wayyy more practical.

Much fuller sound than the JBL's just due to their power, size and woofer addition. Plus I love Electronic music so they rip for that. I just need to do some global Eq'ing because the KRK's are alot flatter creating a bump in the mid range/ high range that the JBL's didn't have in comparison (which is why all my mix's with the JBl's sounded so harsh).

Any Eq'ing tips? just curious since you mentioned it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

PM sent dood


----------



## Steinmetzify

8 string just cleared customs in NY. Yeah buddy!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I just found out earlier today that PRS do 7-string builds besides the SE. Of course it's "private stock" (custom), but still...now if we can get someone to do a limited run, maybe we can get them to introduce a core model.


----------



## matt till

For the longest time I felt like my mixing/mastering skills were sort of plateauing and I wasn't going to get any better for the sound I've been chasing. I got a guitar with BKP Juggs and recorded a tone test that turned into a mix test that I feel is my best one yet (not just because the pickups sound amazing but the decisions in the process itself leading up to it).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just uploaded a quick guitar cover on YouTube. Apparently, I am the first person on YouTube to cover the song that I covered. Neat little reason to be happy, I suppose.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

1. I just got paid an easy $240 for some studio work. 
2. I was paid in check
3. It was made out to Alex Kenivel


----------



## JPhoenix19

Random: I was surfing the ToneCloud on BIAS and saw that the custom bass amp I made over a year ago has over 700 downloads- more than any other bass amp I saw when browing the ToneCloud.

Made me smile a bit.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

4. I deposited it.

_Part 5 on Monday, same Bat Time..._


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just saw The Contortionist and Between the Buried and Me!  

I missed Animals As Leaders' set because 5-6 minutes into the entire show (during The Contortionist's second song of their setlist: "Flourish"), I got clocked in the face and had to leave to go get ten stitches (after finishing out The Contortionist's set, of course).


----------



## Dusty Chalk

That sucks, dude.

Pictures?


----------



## Curt

Ordering a new Ibby and a dimarzio titan later today. First NGD in like 3 years. Also I still have a week until my first semester of college starts and the amount of credits I already have checked off means I don't have as many classes to take this fall/spring. YAY!


----------



## Nats

Someone just complimented my shirt.


----------



## Nats

I photographed my Indian Co-worker's house blessing on Saturday. This morning she said one of her friends found me very handsome. I never get 2 compliments in a year let alone 2 compliments before noon on a Monday.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Had a great time of music and prayer on the reservation this past weekend.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just found out that there is a product being marketed as "butt enhancement cream".

I just about died of laughter.


----------



## Locrain

I am more productive than I have ever been as a songwriter, at a higher level of quality than ever before. 

Feels nice.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

5. The check actually cleared 
6. Ionizer 7s are waiting for me at home!


----------



## asher

FINALLY, NOT ....TY TALL CHAIRS FOR THE STANDING HEIGHT DESK I'M AT


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm pretty stoked at a couple very recent gear acquisitions, 2 crazy stupid deals in the span of about 3 days! N_D threads to come.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

After four years of using crappy solid <15W amps my parents have finally said they'd take the plunge and add some finance to the money I've desperately been saving.

Long and the short of it, I'm getting my POD HD500X tomorrow. DDDDD


----------



## Noxon

I have a job interview tomorrow. It's nothing great, but it will help a lot in getting through school.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Noxon said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow. It's nothing great, but it will help a lot in getting through school.



Best of luck!


----------



## Nats

Registered for my first TSD Rally. Nothing major but it's my start to finally getting into a hobby I've been wanting to get into forever. One day I'll get a specific car and enter more hardcore stuff. Gotta start somewhere though.


----------



## Mprinsje

Got a call, can come and look at this appartment i'm wanting


----------



## Jakke

Well, I'm dropping by SSO for the first time in a while


----------



## Jake

Drove out to a mountain to watch meteor shower tonight. Did not disappoint. I had never even seen one shooting star before tonight in my 22 years of life but I saw so so so many it was amazing.


----------



## Jarmake

Had a job interview today and after 15 mins of interviewing they hired me on the spot.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Went to a local music store, accidentally bought another guitar -- Fender Coronado II, so no ss.org content, but I'm loving these pickups, so I'm happy.


----------



## Jake

Oh and I have a full time job interview next wednesday. Gonna put my adult face on


----------



## Pav

Got that Metal Gear Solid 5 Collector's Edition pre-ordered and my inner fanboy is ready to explode.


----------



## asher

Dusty Chalk said:


> Went to a local music store, accidentally bought another guitar -- Fender Coronado II, so no ss.org content, but I'm loving these pickups, so I'm happy.



Dude, post the .... out of that!


----------



## AxeHappy

I just officially got hired "full-time." I have been a "temporary part time" worker since Last July. Working 6+ days a week, 8+ hours a day. 

So, nothing really changes, but I get paid more, more benefits kick in, I get 10 sick days (unpaid though), a bunch of other little things and I am essentially impossible to fire. Unless I do something stupid like steal from the company or some .....


----------



## Jarmake

My first day at the new job was today. Felt good to be back working again!


----------



## Mprinsje

So i actually got that appartment i mentioned


----------



## Steinmetzify

Because 1800.


----------



## Noxon

I will get the official word on Monday, but I got the job I interviewed for. Aaaaaand a good friend from here just did something so incredibly kind for me that I got a little bit of a lump in my throat. It has been a fantastic fu_c_king day. Days like this don't come along often for me. I'm grateful, humble, and just stoked to be alive today.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I went to my first Indian wedding. Not only was it the coolest wedding I can remember, but they had a killer open bar. 6 Johnnie Walker Blue on the rocks (first time having blue label...it was amazing) and 6 Miller Lites (I needed to slow down a bit), coupled with some intense non-Indian-trying-his-absolute-best-at-Indian-dancing made for a badass reception.


----------



## asher

steinmetzify said:


> Because 1800.









though really, mescal ftw


----------



## Steinmetzify

Of course!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

New guitar arrived today. I now owe this forum six NGD threads. (Soon to be seven, but I'm condensing three into one. So it'll actually be five impending NGD threads.) Usually, I wouldn't be slacking like this, but for those guys who saw my NGD thread for my Strandberg last year, you know that I go all-out when trying to find a location to take pictures.

And I just sold the guitar that I've been trying to sell. Might have my amp sold as well. Shipping everything out on Monday.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My best friend hooked me up with an F-spaced DiMarzio Steve's Special (and some other .... he wanted to give me). 

Also I bought a new N600 modem. Not the fastest router on the market, but it'll give me 25mbps download speeds whereas what I have now only gets me 13


----------



## Curt

^I get 10Mbps download with my router/modem combo. No bueno. 

But I'm happy because I got a call today letting me know I got a job. A night shift, Just in time for this year of college. That will take a bit of the load off of expenses.


----------



## asher

I can see my desk surface again.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My band will play at the Obscene Extreme Festival next weekend in Montréal. I'm stoked!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I went to a Thai restaurant I've never been to before, that's rated highly, and they had black olive fried rice as one of the specials. I _love_ black olives.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Curt said:


> ^I get 10Mbps download with my router/modem combo. No bueno.
> 
> But I'm happy because I got a call today letting me know I got a job. A night shift, Just in time for this year of college. That will take a bit of the load off of expenses.



Oh dude, ouch.

And sweet  I just finished my degree, so I need one of those job things too


----------



## Vostre Roy

Coming back to home tomorrow after a 14 days run, always make me happy. 

Being in a dry camp also mean that the beer will be very appreciated too lol


----------



## Pav

Dusty Chalk said:


> I went to a Thai restaurant I've never been to before, that's rated highly, and they had black olive fried rice as one of the specials. I _love_ black olives.



Holy ...., me too.


----------



## MrYakob

My band is playing with He Is Legend (who are one of my favourite bands!!) tonight and in two weeks we are headlining a show for the first time. Haven't even been together for a year yet but things are starting to take off!


----------



## asher

John Oliver's Our Lady of Perpetual Exemption Church


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I pulled an A in Categorical Data Analysis and a B in Time-Series Anaylsis; I really was praying for a C in TS and ended up with a B. I'm super-stoked going into my comprehensive exam on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## piggins411

asher said:


> John Oliver's Our Lady of Perpetual Exemption Church




I saw this a few hours ago and just died


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Gin
¯(°_o)/¯


----------



## MrYakob

Update to my last post, played the show last night and it went amaazing. He Is Legend killed it so hard, and the promoter was so impressed with my band that he offered us a mini tour!! I still can't form real sentences I'm so beside myself


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^ Dude, congrats!

And.
GrandMoffTim made an excellent suggestion that will probably lead to a happy hour of music.
(Chatham - The Crimson Grail)
(Plus, 100th post. )


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Between the Buried and Me just announced tour dates of an epic roadshow with Intronaut, Enslaved, and Native Construct.


----------



## asher

Oooooooo

and of course nothing sub three hours before guaranteed hour + commute traffic.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Aryup.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Went to 9-46 + 52 + 70 for my 8 based on good advice on here. It sounds like a guitar again!!!


----------



## stevexc

SURPRISE RAISE OUT OF NOWHERE

not a huge one, I'll probably only see an extra $50 per cheque after tax, but still. I'm not exactly complaining.

That's like, 2 more times I can go to Subway every week...


----------



## Kobalt

CRACK IS BACK, BABY!

KFC brought back the Double Down in Canada. SOOOOOOOOOO hitting that ...., next week-end. YEAH!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My comprehensive exam is in the bag, now to have a celebratory  before I kick into gear for my marathon training.


----------



## russmuller

Just got the keys to my first solo apartment. Great success!


----------



## Pav

I was just recently introduced to Parks and Recreation and I'm totally hooked. Something about this show makes me happy in a way The Office never did. Maybe because Ron Swanson is everything I wish I could be.


----------



## piggins411

I met Jeff Rosenstock last night, one of my musical heroes


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I had a blast at the Obscene Extreme festival. Every band was brutal as hell, I got a ton of positive feedback for my band and I drank some of tastiest beer I ever had at Le Saint Bock bar.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

My new hipshot tuners arrive tomorrow with a prototype UMP..


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Nothing too exciting going on here other than having a nice afternoon to jam out on my guitars...I'm thinking my Nuno 7 first, and then my newly Dimebucker-equipped Blacktop Baritone Telecaster next. What can I say, I have a low threshold of satisfaction.


----------



## Luafcm

I'm happy because I can play through Beneath Dead Leaves by Skeletonwitch


----------



## BlackMastodon

On my way back to my hometown from a weekend in Montreal. I'm the best man for my buddy and we had had a great time with a few other friends. All in all a very successful weekend, and a successful bachelor party. It's the first time a close friend is getting married and the first time I've had to plan anything like this but everyone seemed to have a great time. I know next time what I can do better and make things easier if I ever have to do it again, but the stress leading up to it makes me not want to ever do it again.  Back to LA Wednesday morning, though, where my buddy from Vancouver will be visiting for a week.


----------



## ghostred7

Officially as of Monday 8/17 (had to wait til Friday follow up), my Mom is 100% CANCER-FREE!!!! Doc said that on her hormone therapy that the chances of the cancer coming back and being a concern are close to zero. He even said to her something along the lines of "at your age (she's 83), if the medicine bothers you, stop taking it. It really won't matter much." Meaning that from this point forward, even without the meds, she'd have to be 95 at least for it to become a concern again. She's obviously going to take the meds, but still. What a f'ing sigh of relief that follow up visit was. I was stressed beyond belief.


----------



## asher




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Just got a Celestion Vintage 30 for $80


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Younger brothers tested (and passed) for gold belt last night, and tonight we're celebrating with milkshakes.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Today I've been rocking out with my son, he really enjoyed it and gave it 666%

Usually he makes this noise when he plays with Transformers or Dinosaurs and then gets asked to quiet it down a little 

[YOUTUBEVID]mi6k6JK3v7g[/YOUTUBEVID]

The sound is a bit crappy, recorded with a phone. The gear used is an ESP Ultratone 27" in drop A, and a Blackstar ID:30.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Me, via email: "Do you still do 7-string guitars, if I place a special order through a dealer?

If not, do you still do 7-string pickups?"
tom, from Tom Anderson guitars: "yes, yes and yes.

they are a regular item now, and any dealer can take your order. we are happy to help with any of the details.

tom"

I kinda wonder if that's _the_ Tom, I kinda think it is.

I'm a special order one next paycheck.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Went for some late night ramen last night and met some people that just came from the Incubus and Deftones concert. They said they're playing again tonight in Irvine and we managed to get tickets to check it out. Gonna go to the beach and end the night seeing on of my favourite bands as of late (Deftones) play a stacked setlist. Should be a great time!


----------



## broj15

Seeing the Mountain Goats for the 2nd time this year. First time was back in april when John Darnielle played with full band, but this is just a solo mini tour which (hopefully) means more old material and a much longer set (as if 2 hours wasn't enough).


----------



## chassless

the Lebanese people are finally coming to their senses and are now protesting by the tens of thousands against the ruling corrupted, sectarian political class. i'm proud to be part of this movement and i hope it turns out for the best.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> Went for some late night ramen last night and met some people that just came from the Incubus and Deftones concert. They said they're playing again tonight in Irvine and we managed to get tickets to check it out. Gonna go to the beach and end the night seeing on of my favourite bands as of late (Deftones) play a stacked setlist. Should be a great time!


And it was. Deftones slayed and it was my first time hearing Death from Above 1979 and now I want more.


----------



## Jake

Accepted a full time job today! Ahh I have no idea how to adult but I guess my college degree came in handy


----------



## JEngelking

Jake said:


> Accepted a full time job today! Ahh I have no idea how to adult but I guess my college degree came in handy



Congrats man! Looking forward to the day I can say the same, in the meantime I've got a few more semesters.


----------



## Gravy Train

Got a new puppy this past weekend!


----------



## asher

picspicspicspics


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

broj15 said:


> Seeing the Mountain Goats for the 2nd time this year. First time was back in april when John Darnielle played with full band, but this is just a solo mini tour which (hopefully) means more old material and a much longer set (as if 2 hours wasn't enough).



Jealous. The Mountain Goats are so great.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Dusty Chalk said:


> Me, via email: "Do you still do 7-string guitars, if I place a special order through a dealer?
> 
> If not, do you still do 7-string pickups?"
> tom, from Tom Anderson guitars: "yes, yes and yes.
> 
> they are a regular item now, and any dealer can take your order. we are happy to help with any of the details.
> 
> tom"
> 
> I kinda wonder if that's _the_ Tom, I kinda think it is.
> 
> I'm a special order one next paycheck.



Wait until after NAMM. Trust me.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My band is opening for Fleshgod Apocalypse next sunday in my hometown! =D


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Adam Of Angels said:


> Wait until after NAMM. Trust me.


ORLY?!?!?

Dagnabit, not sure I can wait that long, but I will try, thanks for the info.

Oh well, still happy though, for entirely unrelated charcoal-and-gold reasons.


----------



## Kobalt

I don't know what it is...but I've been learning two songs I really wanted to learn but was unable to play in the past.......and now can. (sudden skills progress spurt? )

This is ....ing awesome.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Just learned A-L-I-E-N by Maximum the Hormone on bass... it's really really REALLY hard but great fun!

And Montrose's first album arrived in the post today.


----------



## ghostred7

Happy b/c that clerk douche in KY, USA got sent to jail for contempt b/c she wouldn't issue marriage licenses to gay couples, even though she swore an oath to do so (her position is elected). Best part is (at least for now), she has to stay in jail until she writes/signs the licenses she refused to do. Based comment on this article: http://www.ajc.com/news/news/national/kentucky-clerk-face-judge-refusing-issue-marriage-/nnXdL/



AJC Article said:


> U.S. District Judge David Bunning told Rowan County Clerk Kim Davis she would be jailed until she complied with his order to issue the licenses.


----------



## asher

Jailed for contempt of court for refusing the first court order to do her damn job.


----------



## TedEH

Finally got a deal on a replacement car. Two weeks with no car has been driving me nuts.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Scored an MTM2. Not a bad guitar at all. Not my favorite neck shape but a mahogany bodied superstrat sounds beefy as .....


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

After struggling with right hand speed for almost two years it's flying ahead. Just played BYOB with no issues. Piss poor I know for SSO standard but I'm damn proud of it.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Hooray for breakthroughs!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just learned today that I've lost 18 lbs. since my last dr's appointment in June...combined with the weight I've lost since the start of the year, I'm down almost 40 pounds in total, so needless to say, I'm stoked right now, and am looking forward to continuing on this path and becoming healthier.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

My friend and I thought about doing the school talent show this year, just two guitars (and possible backing track) and we were originally going to play Tornado of Souls but we re-decided and now for the last two-three weeks we've been writing our own song - an instrumental with a few of our own solos and a trade off. We're not done writing it but so far it's probably the best piece of music I've ever contributed to.

Today we had our first practice session at a studio in Manhattan and it was killer fun. Got to play through a Bogner Shiva and it sounded great. 

On top of that, I finally got a long overdue haircut. After getting home, I started playing Pillars of Creation and had a crazy idea and ended up playing it from 1.0x speed to 1.5x speed increasing the speed by .1x everytime. I mostly just played the opening riff and it was all fine until 1.5... 1.4 was challenging but at 1.5 I tried to play a few seconds and just said 'f*** it.'


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I don't have work tomorrow morning, and I got a like-new RG8 this afternoon for $150, and it isn't even Boring Black Gloss. 

(And, since the rule seems to be Pics Or It Never Happened, here's a photo my grandfather took when I wasn't looking, and the one I took to show my girlfriend.)


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Got my tickets to see Marty Friedman this Thursday. Probably my favorite guitarist so I'm totally excited as hell.


----------



## Forrest_H

Finally got internet in my new apartment. So stoked.


----------



## mongey

5 days till I fly up north on holiday with my wife and 7 month old for 2 weeks

we have rented a house with a pool and its gonna be warm . gonna be great. so over work right now

just need to figure If I can swing an acoustic guitar on the plane with all the baby gear


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Spent the last two and a half - three hours practicing the 8-bar lead of Kissing the Shadows that's about 45 second into the song. I'd straight alt picked and I've managed to bring it up from 100 bpm by increments of 10 to 130bpm (the original being ~142). My fingers and back are killing me and it's been frustrating although mildly rewarding.

I have no plans on even attempting to learn the main solo but I still feel the rest of the song is really kick ass, and very challenging. 

On top of that, I had a killer labor-day weekend barbecue. Can't complain much.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Today is my birthday and I got passing results on my Comprehensive Exam for graduate school 5 minutes ago, a good day indeed.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

ThePhilosopher said:


> Today is my birthday and I got passing results on my Comprehensive Exam for graduate school 5 minutes ago, a good day indeed.



Happy birthday!


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

My laptop's graphics card broke two weeks ago so until Saturday I was without a computer. Fortunately I got a new one just as the semester started so I didn't lose any work I needed! Also got a haircut.


----------



## Electric Wizard

I said .... it and bought an AxeFx. The oven's preheating for a celebratory pizza to accompany celebratory watching of Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It feels weird to say it, but things are actually looking up at work. After shuffling around to so many different schools over the last couple years, I seem to have landed a gig that's actually pretty good. I was worried about the move at first, because I'm at a pair of middle schools now whereas I've only taught elementary school in the past, but so far it's a much better setup. 

There's an actual English department, and though I'm the only native speaker, all the Koreans in my office speak it reasonably fluently. I assure you, that's a _vast_ improvement over pretty much every other school I've worked at (nine in total now). If I have questions, there are people I can ask. If there's something I need to know, there are people who're able to tell me _and_ aren't afraid to tell me in English.

My main workplace is much larger than every other school I've worked at. At first I didn't like that, since I dislike the larger class sizes (around 30, versus the five to ten I was used to). I've realized, though, that because there are more students, there's more than one class per grade. That means that I only really have to prepare three lessons each week (one per grade), and teach those lessons six times each, because each grade has six homeroom classes. Actually, I was told I could probably get away with teaching them all the same thing, since their skill levels really aren't that widely varied. Because of that, I can actually just plan _one_ lesson a week. Sure, I might get sick of teaching the same lesson 21 times a week, but my planning and preparation will take up so much less of my free time. At my elementary schools I taught 6 grades and multiple extra classes, so I had to plan up to 22 different lessons a week. This is much better so far.

To make that even better, the Korean teachers teach the mandatory textbook / national curriculum nonsense, so I was told to teach "whatever I want." I proposed a lesson plan where I show an episode of Avatar: The Last Airbender for every class, preceded by an introduction to new relevant vocabulary and followed by a game or activity to practice their new vocabulary or discuss what happened in the day's episode. Happily, the department gave me the green light, and I started that this week. It might be tedious seeing one episode 21 times a week, but there are three seasons' worth of episodes, so I can stretch this lesson idea along for _years_ if I stay at this school.

I don't really know what to do with myself coming home at the end of the day not hating everything. Is this how normal people feel?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh, also, I work at a separate middle school on Wednesdays. It's a rural school where each grade only has four students, mostly fairly low level. They're pretty enthusiastic, though, and it's pretty laid-back. The vice principal lets me leave when I'm done with my classes, which is at 12:10, so... score, haha.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh! And at my main school, rather than every classroom having its own computer, teachers take laptops from class to class and hook them up to projectors or big screens via HDMI or VGA. Teachers who want to can bring their own, or use a school-issued laptop. I bought a fancy new MSi gaming laptop in large part because of this development, and I gotta say, it's _awesome _not having to deal with sh!tty outdated work computers, or operating systems and programs where everything is in Korean.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Figured out a Dann Huff solo by ear, from an old Peter Cetera track my dad showed me, and videoed it... the solo has four or five key changes in it 



It's not exact but I'm pretty buzzed to have (mostly) worked it out.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Grand Moff Tim said:


> *I don't really know what to do with myself* coming home at the end of the day not hating everything. Is this how normal people feel?


Play Skyrim and post about it in the thread, obviously.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

GWAR, Butcher Babies, and Battlecross show tonight! So ready!


----------



## Kobalt

First 24 hours after deactivating Facebook.

Do not miss it one bit.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Congrats!

And as to being happy, I'm working on another project for my girlfriend, and it's coming along quite nicely, pretty happy about that.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finally started writing again for the first time in...I think 2 years? Feels good to finally be making some music and not feeling like .... about it. It's only about a minute of something but it's a damn good start I think.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Double happy today.

Woke up this morning and my laptop was a little f**ked up. The colours were all wonky and if I lightly hit certain parts of it then they would change and get fuzzier or clearer in different spots. This and my super elite engineering skillz led me to believe that it was a hardware problem with the GPU or LCD screen connector. So I spent the last hour or so taking my laptop apart, checking all the connections that I thought could be an issue, cleaning out any dust/hair/crap that was in there and then putting it back together, careful not to tighten the screws too much on the GPU heatsink as well as basically every other screw in there.

I'm ecstatic to say that it's working the way it should be.  This is one of the rare occasions I was able to fix a near catastrophic computer problem and I'm incredibly happy that I don't have to replace this Alienware. She's a beast and I don't like lugging her around often, but goddamn if she hasn't served me well for the last 5 years.


----------



## russmuller

I typically favor compassion over schadenfreude, but I can't help but smile hearing that my boss's wife filed for divorce. He's a jerk, so good for her. I wish I could get a divorce from him in our work relationship. :-\


----------



## TauSigmaNova

At the Marty show, waiting for it to start. Playing a whole bunch of 80s stuff over the PA from Priest to WASP to Ozzy. The stacks of ENGLs and Marshalls excite me.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just got back from a dr's appointment, and I'm down another 3 pounds from last week! Progress feels so damn good.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Concert was absolutely ....ing phenomenal. Openers were great too, especially Exmortus. Got to meet the man himself too. I saw he was using 57/66s and they sounded phenomenal, (sound great with Jeff Loomis too)... Love his tone live and on Inferno


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Decided I'm going to post in this thread once every couple of days at least, just to stay in touch with perspective and remind myself how many great things I have in my life.

Well, today I found my vapestick after looking for it for MONTHS - under the computer cabinet. Awesome. 

Also haven't been able to use my iPod Touch (which is my lifeline as it's got all my emails and practice stuff on it) because both buttons are broken, so I need to plug it in to turn the screen on. Well, my charger broke, and I was really worried it was the actual iPod as it's into year 3 of life, but having bought a new charger cable it turns out the old one was broken. TL;DR - iPod still works, thank christ.

Two great things.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^Great idea, mind if I steal it? 

Today means I have eleven weeks left until my 18th birthday, and I'm binge-watching Puffin Rock with my younger siblings, which is actually pretty entertaining. 

And there's finally some rain, which I'm also happy about.
Really I'm just happy today. 

Edit: 13wks, 6 days until Star Wars!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I may have to use this idea as well, and check in every few days or so with some happy news...as for today, nothing really special is going on, which gives me some time to go through all the guitars and bass (only have one of those) in my collection and do some jamming out, and I might kick it with some friends later.


----------



## MFB

Got my first pair of cycling shorts in the mail, and I noticed two things: 

1. OHMYGOD THE'YRE SUPER COMFORTABLE WHY AREN'T THEY EVERYDAY WEAR
2. Thank God they fit


----------



## Kobalt

Some years ago, I saw someone on JCFOnline who had installed a Jackson DXMGT neck onto a Cobalt Blue DKMGT body, and I thought the carved top combined with the sharkfins and 3-3 headstock was absolutely killer (nothing against piranha inlays with reversed headstock, though). Since then, I'd been wanting to do the same, but with a Trans Black body, and it seems someone local totally beat me to it and now has it listed for sale.

YOINK! Time to look into that!


----------



## crg123

because i accidently stumbled upon this classic:



Not as good as i remember but still just as ridiculous. I was a freshman in College when this came out haha.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

BlackMastodon said:


> Double happy today.
> 
> Woke up this morning and my laptop was a little f**ked up. The colours were all wonky and if I lightly hit certain parts of it then they would change and get fuzzier or clearer in different spots. This and my super elite engineering skillz led me to believe that it was a hardware problem with the GPU or LCD screen connector. So I spent the last hour or so taking my laptop apart, checking all the connections that I thought could be an issue, cleaning out any dust/hair/crap that was in there and then putting it back together, careful not to tighten the screws too much on the GPU heatsink as well as basically every other screw in there.
> 
> I'm ecstatic to say that it's working the way it should be.  This is one of the rare occasions I was able to fix a near catastrophic computer problem and I'm incredibly happy that I don't have to replace this Alienware. She's a beast and I don't like lugging her around often, but goddamn if she hasn't served me well for the last 5 years.


Nice. That's like IT support advanced -- "have you tried taking it apart and putting it back together again"?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Dusty Chalk said:


> Nice. That's like IT support advanced -- "have you tried taking it apart and putting it back together again"?


That's not even the first time that taking apart a computer has fixed an issue for me.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Cheers to that.


Dusty Chalk said:


> "have you tried taking it apart and putting it back together again"?


This is correctly heard in IT Crowd's Roy's voice.

EDIT: Oh, and just to keep this on topic, I just bought two _very_ pink guitars (to offset my swarthy manliness): a Gretsch Tim Armstrong, and a PRS SE Custom 24...from Japan...because for some reason, 'pink' is not one of the colours for a SE Custom 24 in this country.


----------



## Jake

I start my full time big boy job tomorrow my god I have to be an adult now!


----------



## flint757

I have discovered nasal strips and they are glorious. Haven't been this clear in years. Allergies are always really bad.


----------



## chassless

^ these things kept me going for a couple of years, they have. up until i got to the point where they just weren't cutting it and i had my septoplasty done. i will never regret having done this.


----------



## flint757

I have a feeling I'll need to get that done as well. Even when I'm 'clear' I have a hard time breathing through my nose, as one side almost always has very little air flow.

What's the recovery time after getting something like that done?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Potential HNGD coming up later this week... so long as it's in good shape and feels/ sounds good. 

Anyway... Schecter DCGL Exclusive- Blackjack A7 FR w/ Sustainiac in Aqua-burst satin finish with hard-shell case. 

... and what a sweet deal as it comes fully set-up, with an xtra set of strings, a t-shirt, a cheapo EB strap, some stickers, and some picks. 

Really excited right now!


----------



## Taylor

My sister's alive and won't need surgery! She was in a bad car accident last Friday night. She has several breaks in her pelvis, a chip off one of her vertebrae, and a partially deflated lung. According to the doctor, though, she should recover fully.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Taylor said:


> My sister's alive and won't need surgery! She was in a bad car accident last Friday night. She has several breaks in her pelvis, a chip off one of her vertebrae, and a partially deflated lung. According to the doctor, though, she should recover fully.



So very sorry to hear this but very glad that she is expected to fully recover. 

My thoughts go out to your and your family right now.


----------



## chassless

that's great to hear. but those injuries sound pretty rough. i wish her a quick recovery!


----------



## asher

I'm really, really glad to hear your sister is okay man. Best wishes!

For my own bit, I'm FINALLY getting my inpatient sleep study done. That is to say, at a hotel, wired up to the full kit and kaboodle. It'd be great if I can get properly restful sleep ever (bonus: maybe I could drop my mood meds, too, that'd be wonderful...)


----------



## Mprinsje

I saw Full of Hell+Merzbow doing a noise set, Melvins playing an awesome set, came home to a new neigbour who also plays guitar and who just handed me a volume pedal when I said I needed one and who gave me his hand-built fuzz pedal to check out.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Yay for -expected- full recovery! 

And for my happy bit, my youth group is having a movie marathon Saturday, and the movies of choice? The Lord Of The Rings trilogy. With free food. And my girlfriend is most likely gonna make it, which makes it even better.

And. These.
(See picture)


----------



## Dusty Chalk

https://twitter.com/50NerdsofGrey/status/640461375744147456


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^


----------



## asher

Dusty Chalk said:


> https://twitter.com/50NerdsofGrey/status/640461375744147456


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I've got my MS Committee formed and degree plan filed for approval; May graduation is slowly becoming a reality.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

I was super wound up because my student loan was meant to come through on the 14th, but didn't. I was really stoked to get a PC and finally be able to move into my room away from abuse while I was trying to work on music, let alone be able to get away from this place every once in a while without having to beg for money, and the delay was really winding me up.

Just checked the finance site, turns out the payment schedule was pushed back a week, so it's all cleared to come through on Monday. Thank christ.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Yesterday, I headed into the hair salon like this...





...and walked out like this!


----------



## MoshJosh

My last 3 exams have been take home exams. . . Random Awesomeness


----------



## asher

http://....inthesky.tumblr.com/

Just makes tons of really dry fun of architecture vis. renders. Lots of mocking of stock people choices.

A couple of you will really appreciate this site 









> Mercifully left alone and free from the incessant demands of his evil stepmother, he pondered his escape. But they had thought of everything. His head had surpassed the 4" mark, and, try as he might, he couldn&#8217;t fit it through the minimalist modern railing to carry out his bid for freedom.


----------



## MFB

For those curious as to what the censored word in the beginning is, it's another word for 'poo'


----------



## broj15

In the middle of a 12 hour day today, but I'll be getting turnt with some friends when I get off and will be having band practice for the first time in a week tomorrow night. A much needed end to a stressful week.


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> For those curious as to what the censored word in the beginning is, it's another word for 'poo'



ARGH FILTER


----------



## Dusty Chalk

MFB said:


> For those curious as to what the censored word in the beginning is, it's another word for 'poo'


I got it on the first try. This ....'s awesome.

Me: Looks like my order for a pink PRS SE Custom 24 went through.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I am 2 months into dating my high school crush, and things are going amazingly. She is freaking head over heels for me and she feels bad we didn't do this a long time ago (I'm 22). I'm in love dudes. It's pretty great.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Congrats man! Best of wishes to you both! 

Me: Got to spend the day with my girlfriend, watching Lord Of The Rings as previously mentioned, and she is spending the night, so. 
Also I guess since I rarely say much good about them, instead complaining like a bitch, I'm quite happy because even though my parents flip out about ridiculous stuff, (including if we wanna go on a date without a "chaperone",) they do at least let her stay the night with us, and me with her family, and that has led to some pretty amazing times, both with family around and without.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

FInished wiring up a guitar project, and happy that the guitar sounds and plays killer, doesn't look too shabby either, but that's for another thread!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I know this is really negative, but I just posted "I can't wait 'til you go out of business..." to FedEx's Facebook page.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Dusty Chalk said:


> I know this is really negative, but I just posted "I can't wait 'til you go out of business..." to FedEx's Facebook page.



Ooooh, somebody's throwin' some shade!

Seriously though, I feel ya. They suck.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Dusty Chalk said:


> I know this is really negative, but I just posted "I can't wait 'til you go out of business..." to FedEx's Facebook page.



Not until they've delivered my package they can't!


----------



## Jarmake

Today I began fermenting my next beerbatch. It's going to be a honey-wheatbeer. Now the waiting game begins. I have almost drank all the beer from last batch (which was a stout with pink grapefruit flavors added.) and it was such a good beer that I had to make another batch.


----------



## russmuller

It's my friday!!!!!


----------



## russmuller

One of my senior coworkers commented multiple times recently that I have a "spine of steel." As an introvert who was bullied a lot as a kid, this was pleasing to hear.


----------



## crg123

This is the most Boston reaction to seeing a

I'm crying of laughter. Note my location too. NSFW just because of the language.

"It's a fvcking *wheel* (whale) dude! God Damn Moby dick ova here"

Edit: "Foster, who has been fishing since he was 17, wasn&#8217;t as excited about the discovery, but, like others, found humor in his friend&#8217;s explicit reaction.

&#8220;That&#8217;s how he talks all the time. All he does is swear. He&#8217;s nuts,&#8221; Foster said. &#8220;He was just spazzing out, and I&#8217;m just dying laughing.&#8221;"


----------



## russmuller

Had a guitar for sale for months; no interest. I decide to part out the pickups.... sell the pickups and the guitar within 48 hours! Win!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dem gob'ment gave me an extra telework day this week and because I'm a pedantic ass that doesn't know when to stop working, I've managed to get myself 2 weeks ahead before this week even started. I'm CHILLIN'...


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Dingwall on its' way.


----------



## Jarmake

Tried a small sip of the beer I'm brewing and it tasted pretty good already. There's a slight hint of honey in there and that's what I was aiming for  I'll get some ingredients for my next cider batch tomorrow. 

Also, tomorrow is friday and I'm going to see 3 local post rock bands with my friend.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

In approximately 9 hours, I will be attending a seminar for sai, and then one for Iaido (katana).  I'm excited about it, and quite happy as well.

Plus a friend just mentioned that Mestis has new music coming soon, so I looked to see who the hell Mestis is, and it looks worth a shot. So that might be cause for some more happy.


----------



## Sumsar

Yesterday I defended my master thesis (in physics) and it went awesome (so I am now a master of science). I got the highest grade and my supervisor was really pleased, he even mailed me today to say how happy he was about it.
And now he wants us to write an article (the peer reviewed kind) based on my thesis, which is also awesome.
Only sad thing is that he doens't have any money to hire me for any kind of position, which I kinda had hoped.

So yeah, I have had a smile on my face all day even though I have been super hung over haha


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Band practice got cancelled today, so I've got an unexpected day to just chill and do some random jamming/riff writing, and tomorrow, I'm going to a barbecue at a friend's house...all in all, a good weekend here.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My degree plan has been approved by all the appropriate channels; all I have to do is finish my coursework, defend my capstone project in April and I'll graduate in mid-May.

Also, my consulting practicum is working on designing and analyzing a first round of experimentation on a "green" solid rocket propellant.


----------



## SD83

First band practice in over 4 years with my new band.


----------



## crg123

Blood Moon Septemeber 28th, 2015. Allston MA by Dave Giancarli, on Flickr

Took forever but I did it! Pretty impressive considering I live in a city haha.


----------



## Kobalt

Happy because I've been offered the opportunity to leave my mother's apartment at 26. My cousin's been looking for a roommate for about a year and offered me a discounted rent to live with her, even though she barely goes there to sleep and that's pretty much it (so I'd be more or less living on my own for very little money).

Haven't said yes yet, still strongly considering it. It's a big leap of faith, for me. Lived with my mother all my life and owe her so much...so much...


----------



## asher

Dude, moving out doesn't mean you'll never see or talk to your mother again. Do it.

ed: I just noticed I've got my own tag in this thread


----------



## Kobalt

asher said:


> Dude, moving out doesn't mean you'll never see or talk to your mother again. Do it.
> 
> ed: I just noticed I've got my own tag in this thread


It's not about never seeing or talking to her again, but how she worked so hard all her life to give me a living before I started putting my life together, some years ago. I basically lived off of her for too long and I feel extremely bad about it. 

She's had to go through hell to make sure my brother and I had a roof over our head and food on our table. The kind of person who's given every fiber of their being and never asked for/got anything back.


----------



## TedEH

KingVee said:


> I basically lived off of her for too long



Wouldn't that be a reason TO move out? Otherwise you're continuing to do the thing you feel bad about. Repay her by being a productive, independent member of society who will some day be able to support her instead of the other way around.


----------



## Kobalt

TedEH said:


> Wouldn't that be a reason TO move out? Otherwise you're continuing to do the thing you feel bad about. Repay her by being a productive, independent member of society who will some day be able to support her instead of the other way around.


I have to admit I never looked at it that way, that's a rather healthier way of looking at it.

The way I saw it was that her and I never talked about giving her rent (although I've always been actively paying for stuff like TV, internet, food, house supplies, etc...) because I never saw myself being able to afford one (until the last two years), and now I'd run off because I can. I don't know how to explain it, it feels very selfish to me, that's why I've been on the fence about it. Maybe I'm just overreacting to it all.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

She's your mother.
Don't you think she'd be happy for you if you were able to move out? Not "Good riddance", but "Congratulations"?
Plus, there's no reason you couldn't take her for meals/"dates"* or surprise her by getting groceries for her, etc. I think that would help show your appreciation, without lingering or just "running off".

Me: I got inserts for my Converse, so now I can wear them to work without having to worry about potential foot/back problems from walking. 



*mother-son dates, like father-daughter dates. Not romantic/etc dates.


----------



## Kobalt

TechDeathWannabe said:


> She's your mother.
> Don't you think she'd be happy for you if you were able to move out? Not "Good riddance", but "Congratulations"?
> Plus, there's no reason you couldn't take her for meals/"dates"* or surprise her by getting groceries for her, etc. I think that would help show your appreciation, without lingering or just "running off".
> 
> Me: I got inserts for my Converse, so now I can wear them to work without having to worry about potential foot/back problems from walking.
> 
> 
> 
> *mother-son dates, like father-daughter dates. Not romantic/etc dates.


Yeah, maybe you're right. I do really wish she could be able to live her own life again now, cause I feel like I've been such a big ball and chain.

But yeah, I was thinking about giving her money whenever I can to help her out.

Also, I really want to thank you guys for giving me different perspectives on the situation, it's helping me a lot and that means a lot to me.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Dingwall still on its way. 

The same sentence may or may not pop up in the "Why are you mad right now?" - thread tomorrow.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

The Dingwall is here. Wich means I will never post in the "SS Love and Relationships" - thread again.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^
Glad you finally got it 

Got paid extra for a babysitting job, and instead of $20, I have a $50 check to cash after work. And the kids weren't even bad, they were respectful and obedient, which made it even better. XP


----------



## BucketheadRules

"Where Do We Fall" by SikTh.


----------



## Mprinsje

Reached a deal with a dude for a Mesa Boogie F100 and Marshall 1960a cab, gonna pick it up next Tuesday


----------



## TedEH

The guy I've had to drive to work everyday for the last 6 months has finally bought his own car.


----------



## crg123

I present to you Donald Trump with a man-bun






The internet is a beautiful, beautiful place...


----------



## chassless

someone's been up to date with the Biggest Problem in the Universe...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Stewart Lee talking about the nature documentary "March of the Penguins", narrated by Morgan Freeman:



"Morgan Freeman lied knowingly about penguins for money. David Attenborough would not have done that. My only hope is that in a parallel universe somewhere, there's an inaccurate documentary about Morgan Freeman narrated by a dishonest penguin."


----------



## Don Vito

crg123 said:


> I present to you Donald Trump with a man-bun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet is a beautiful, beautiful place...


Plot twist: Donald Trump reveals himself to be Karl Sanders during his inaugural speech.


----------



## andyjanson

Just got a guitar sales job at Andertons!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

andyjanson said:


> Just got a guitar sales job at Andertons!



Tell Rob to cut his hair. 

Kidding! 

That's awesome.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Today I bought my own alcohol for home-use for the first time.


----------



## Kobalt

I got backed into, once more, while parked...AGAIN.

BUT.

My air horns are fixed, next idiot on the road is getting his ears checked.


----------



## tacotiklah

1. I now have a girlfriend. She's the girl I'd been trying to get with for a while, but now finally out of the blue she hits me up, tells me she's been crushing on me for a while, and wants to try dating. Heck yeah!

2. Finally got our regular internet back on. It's true what the saying is about not realizing how much you appreciate something until it's gone. Having super fast broadband gone for a week and having to leech crappy neighbor wifi is among those things. 

3. Just a few minutes ago, I was asked to play some Slayer, Megadeth, and Metallica covers live on Halloween. Show is just down the street from where I live, so hauling gear shouldn't be too much trouble. I'm very stoked to do this show. 

Last couple of days have been pretty awesome.


----------



## Mprinsje

My neighbour has his (annoyingly adorable) kids over for the weekend, and he asked if i wanted to look after his Gibson Marauder for this time as he's afraid his kids will knock it over.


Why yes, yes i would.


----------



## chassless

it is a glorious thing to find out your guitar is tuned to play some Ziltoid.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

zoloft


----------



## Varcolac

Because...

1) I'm just about to get home from a beer festival
2) My very good friend who I've just seen is getting massive lady-attention on Tumblr
3) I'm coming back to a girl that cares not that I reek of beer, bacon and bratwurst.

Life is good, gentlemen. Life is good.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^You had me jealous at beer, bacon, and bratwurst


----------



## chassless

^ ^ you had me jealous at life


----------



## Jake

I've jumped back into the 8 string game and actually gotten a prestige this time 

Not that my RG8 is bad but it'll be nice to have one 8 for super low tunings and one for more reasonable things


----------



## Xaios

Currently at a Stuart McLean show. It's everything I'd hoped it could be.


----------



## Kobalt

Intandem news always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Nothing too special going on here, just a peaceful night with the house to myself...time to whip out the acoustic and do some singing!


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Deadman Wonderland, Rurouni Kenshin, and Death Note.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Jarmake

My 7 months old son entertained himself for an hour with my telecaster.


----------



## Alberto7

My best friend is going to be a mom, and I could not be any happier for her and her partner.  :') They're two of the most beautiful people I have ever met, and she's always wanted this, and she finally got it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I get to teach Calculus for two days while subbing.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Had my first band practice in three years last Friday and I cannot wait to get back into playing music. I've written 5 songs for our E.P. and we're just practicing them one at a time. I thought our first day would be a sh*t show like practices normally are but we managed to get through the whole song we chose to practice in only one hour. Still needs tweaks and lots of practice to tighten, but I'm proud of us, I think when we get really tight it's gonna sound dank.


----------



## Mprinsje

Picking up my mesa tonight


----------



## Mprinsje

Got 99 problems but a mesa ain't one.







NAD will follow once i've played it with the band.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Flying back home to cold Canada in a few hours. Had a f*cking amazing summer down here in LA but it's time to go back to the real world and keep on looking for a job. Just finished packing a little bit ago and that's a huge weight lifted on my shoulders. God I hate packing.


----------



## chassless

man, i can't wait to go to Canada too. 3/4 of my family, including my brothers, are there and there are so many more prospects there compared to ....ty Lebanon. today it rained for the first time in the season, and while i'm usually stoked at this time of the year, this time we're pretty terrified because of an ongoing garbage crisis we're enduring, and the dangerous consequences that rain will bring...

i posted on the wrong thread, didn't i ?


----------



## Kobalt

Woke up, found strings in my mailbox.

Realized USPS sent it to Sweden before it made it's way to Canada, as it has an "undeliverable" sticker from Sweden on the package.

....ing hilarious.


----------



## Ralyks

Two days until I get to go visit home for a long weekend. Which is nice to not only see my family and friends, but my mom and my sister have no problem watching my 2 month old son overnight, so myself and my fiancée and catch up on sleep.

Also, Fates Warning playing in Poughkeepsie while I'm back in the area


----------



## High Plains Drifter

A nice big brown box was just left on my porch. 

Also cool that my girl hasn't gone off to work yet because we have this "thing" that whenever anything arrives for either of us, that we "must" both be home so that we can enjoy the "grand opening" together. She and I genuinely feel that it's more special when receiving a package, that we open it together ( excluding small/ insignificant packages). Man... That really sounds lame when I type it out lol. 

Long story short- I get to open up this guitar and jam out all day after she's gone to work.


----------



## asher

Nah, that's a pretty cool little thing, dude. Keeps you guys supportive 

Also, NGD!


----------



## broj15

DEATH TO WRITERS BLOCK!!! after a few weeks of feeling stagnant I've churned out enough riffs to keep me and my band busy for a minute. Not to mention we had 2 practices last where not one single piece of gear fvcked up (for a while if it wasn't my switch going out or breaking strings it was either the bass amp getting "overheated", or our drummers kick pedals basically disintegrating). Should be recording within the month which is also exciting.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

asher said:


> Nah, that's a pretty cool little thing, dude. Keeps you guys supportive



Thanks, man. I appreciate that. 

She and I are all we've got. We do have some family left as well as some close and dear friends but her parents are quite miserable, irresponsible, and sincerely vile people that she has banished from her life and my parents are both deceased. My own history reads like a lamenting portrayal of adventure, adversity, and madness but I digress. 

So we both have a great deal of appreciation for each other as well as for others that have added color and definition to our own lives. We give back when we can and we count our blessings every day. We both live life knowing that it's indeed genuinely short in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^
I'm sorry to hear that you don't have many other relatives, but it's awesome that you're in a genuine relationship, seems like a loving one as well, which is even better. 

Also, happy because my dad gave me his old compound bow, and once I restring it, I can get into archery, which is as important to me as swordsmanship.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Edit: double post


----------



## High Plains Drifter

TechDeathWannabe said:


> ^
> I'm sorry to hear that you don't have many other relatives, but it's awesome that you're in a genuine relationship, seems like a loving one as well, which is even better.
> 
> Also, happy because my dad gave me his old compound bow, and once I restring it, I can get into archery, which is as important to me as swordsmanship.



Thanks, man. 

It's not always easy but I firmly believe the old saying that "strength is forged through adversity". I ( like many) will always bear the scars of a hard life but there isn't much lingering anguish. On really good days and on really bad days I miss them the most but aside from that, the loss is very manageable... especially with my fiance's love and support. 

The looming wedding completely scares the crap outta me, but that's another story entirely lol. 

Very cool that you've acquired your Dad's bow. All I ever got from my father was his double-wide duck feet and his dry wit lol. Archery is one heck of an exhilarating activity. Hope you find it rewarding.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy right now because I realized that over the course of the last 7 months, I've lost 55 pounds...I still have a ways to go before I'm at a healthy weight, but knowing I've made that kind of progress definitely brings a smile to my face, and inspires me to keep working towards my goal of living a much healthier life.


----------



## Kobalt

I'm happy and proud to own my second only book (the first being Dave Mustaine's autobiography), Corey Taylor's You're Making Me Hate You.

Hopefully I can read this as easily as Mustaine's, I'm not a reader so for me to get a book has to interest me A LOT. Have the attention span of a squirrel.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Two of my best and oldest friends got married yesterday and it was an incredible day. So much fun was had, and I had the honour of being the best man. I've had maybe 8 or 9 hours of sleep from the last few days, though, so I can't wait to get a full night of sleep tonight.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

My downstairs neighbor complimented me on my guitar playing and said some very affirming things.

I didn't realize she could hear me. Oops. Well good thing she likes it then, but I'll still try to control the volume.


----------



## P-Ride

My girlfriend is a psychologist and recommends exercises like this; such as naming three things you're grateful for at the end of each day.

I am happy because I'm about to start recording our new tracks, with brand new gear!


----------



## chassless

Dusty Chalk said:


> My downstairs neighbor complimented me on my guitar playing and said some very affirming things.
> 
> I didn't realize she could hear me. Oops. Well good thing she likes it then, but I'll still try to control the volume.



she hot?


----------



## lemeker

I am going to pick up my new Harley on Tuesday!!!!! Found a 2000 Dyna with 4,000 original miles in minty minty (had to say it twice) condition. Sat in some dudes garage for 15 years..it's nos as far as im concerned.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I'm guiltily happy because instead of going to Florida for almost a week, my girlfriend is going camping with her family, in Mississippi. Yeah I miss her like hell, but out of state is always worse for us, so the fact that she's not going out of state, and that she still gets to go on a trip with her family? Yeah, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## asher

HAPPY NATIVE AMERICAN GENOCIDE DAY!

wait, wrong thread...


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> HAPPY NATIVE AMERICAN GENOCIDE DAY!
> 
> wait, wrong thread...


That's just for us Canucks, or did you guys finally start doing things right over there?


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> That's just for us Canucks, or did you guys finally start doing things right over there?



"Columbus Day"


----------



## asher

After fighting with ISOs and USB drives and installation media and boot orders and versions and product keys all weekend MY NEW BUILD IS FINALLY UP TO DATE AND RUNNING ACTIVATED (with my legit key) WINDOWS 10.

maybe I should make a build thread in gaming?


----------



## ghostred7

Because both myself and my wife got gear for our "next steps."

Her - professional makeup FX artist (film, haunts, etc). Got her a couple of Iwata airbrushes as well as a couple of cheap "Ebay specials" and soon a station to hook up multiple guns so she can do her haunt work without having to stress switching & cleaning the makeups from the brush in between actors.

Me - ordered the Agile Pendulum 72527 Multiscale yesterday. It's in "ready to ship" status. If it gets out today or tomorrow....i should have it before the weekend. Not sure how long they'll take from ready to actual shipping....but whatever.


----------



## asher

I have an Iwata Eclipse I bought for painting miniatures, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## ghostred7

asher said:


> I have an Iwata Eclipse I bought for painting miniatures, it's pretty sweet.


Ya, they're awesome. We got the Eclipse HP-CS & a Nano. So far, so good


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Off work for 4 days- Going to remove the top and doors on the Jeep. Sunset-picnic tomorrow night with my fiance on the cliff where we're planning to get married. Very scenic location. 

Also she just got a pay-raise... so we're both pretty happy about that.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Today I got paid money for writing music.


----------



## Don Vito

T-Pain can buy me a drank today.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> T-Pain can buy me a drank today.




"Be careful!" -some wise dude a long time ago

Happy cake day.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> "Be careful!" -some wise dude a long time ago
> 
> Happy cake day.


Comfy secret memes


----------



## ghostred7

New guitar landed in the state! Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## tacotiklah

The first song I'm playing on for my upcoming halloween gig is Revolution is My Name by Pantera on bass. I went ahead and decided to practice it for a bit today and it is such a fun song to play that I'm actually in a really good mood now. I woke up kinda grouchy and feeling a bit blah, but now I'm pretty pumped and feeling good. I admit that the cowbell in the song may have helped with that too.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I tried to edit my other post and add this pic, but it wouldn't let me...but yeah, now at 60 pounds lost since March, definitely happy about that!


----------



## chassless

^


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I'm happy and proud.

My younger brother, (one of them, anyways,) typically hates metal, and prefers to listen to CCM and radio rock.
Well, he surprised me this past week, because he actually tolerates Amon Amarth, partially because he loves mythology. And today we were at our grandparent's house, and he was playing piano, what did I hear him play?
None other than Deceiver Of The Gods. And he actually wants to try and tackle a piano cover with me, and at least see how much of it we can do.

Now five of my siblings are converted.
One full-out metalhead,
Two that enjoy it, even though it may not be their favorite genre,
And two toddlers who enjoy Chelsea Grin and Haken as much as they like Animal Mechanicals and Sofia The First. (Television shows)


And, to update a previous post, my girlfriend got back from her camping/family trip today.  *also happy about that, in case that was unclear*


----------



## Fat-Elf

Had a fun day in Tallinn with my dad + fall break (<- idk if that's a thing but it's like spring break but during fall instead).


----------



## tacotiklah

Because I finally sat down and learned to play this correctly:
https://soundcloud.com/shadowraithmetal/fade-to-black-cover-intro-solo-only

Yeah I didn't play it exactly note for note, but I have all the important notes there and it's on time.


----------



## chassless

^ awesome! but you're missing a couple of those quick hammer ons that really make the whole thing! now go work on it


----------



## JEngelking

FINALLY got through to Peachtree Global about my Magic Marble paints not being shipped, apparently their systems were down for three days last week (which I don't think totally explains the delay with my order which was placed a while before that), but at least I'm making progress now. Sounds like my order should get shipped in the next day or two.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, 21st birthday, much legal, very alcohol. (You know you're getting old when you're too tired for the traditional smilie spam.)


----------



## Sumsar

My band has been working on our first album for more than a year now, and it is still missing a final mix (I am practising my mixing skillz, and it gets better and better), however it has been very long time since we wrote a new song, as we have been trying to get a new bass player, so the last couple of months has just been rehearsing the same old songs again, again and again.

So the other day it was just me and my drummer for rehearsal and we thought: f&ck it, lets try and write something new and so we did: In 3 hours we wrote and made a demo of a pretty cool death/black metal song (well 6 riffs compiled together), and i have been listening to it a couple of times now it is sounds great!

I kinda feared that we had lost it with regards to writing new songs as it has been like a year since we last wrote something, so I am pretty releaved that we were able to put something together that sounds like us, but fresh


----------



## Blytheryn

Sumsar said:


> My band has been working on our first album for more than a year now, and it is still missing a final mix (I am practising my mixing skillz, and it gets better and better), however it has been very long time since we wrote a new song, as we have been trying to get a new bass player, so the last couple of months has just been rehearsing the same old songs again, again and again.
> 
> So the other day it was just me and my drummer for rehearsal and we thought: f&ck it, lets try and write something new and so we did: In 3 hours we wrote and made a demo of a pretty cool death/black metal song (well 6 riffs compiled together), and i have been listening to it a couple of times now it is sounds great!
> 
> I kinda feared that we had lost it with regards to writing new songs as it has been like a year since we last wrote something, so I am pretty releaved that we were able to put something together that sounds like us, but fresh



Death/black? I'd love to hear it mate


----------



## TankJon666

Just put the deposit down for a custom build telecaster ...now the wait begins!! Also a family member and very close friend had her swearing in ceremony and is now officially British! She is South African and had to go through years of endless paperwork and red tape to get British status. I also had sausage with mashed potato and gravy for dinner ...food of kings. And it's Friday tomorrow which means two things ...the weekend and going shooting after work with my Dad. Also started writing a new song this evening! Very happy right now


----------



## Bloodshredder

Just had a friend sell me some gear that he good for free from one of his ex-bandmates. And al that stuff went for suuuper low. No I have some new gear insight, that's worth more than I could afford in years!
Unfortunately, I have more materialistic things to be happy about at the moment, olo. but I don#t give a F!


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Wow, 21st birthday, much legal, very alcohol. (You know you're getting old when you're too tired for the traditional smilie spam.)


u never 2 old 4 this classic!!!!!!


----------



## Sumsar

Blytheryn said:


> Death/black? I'd love to hear it mate



Well there is our EP from over a year ago:



The recording quality and mix is not that great, but it gets the music across i guess 

As I also stated our first album is almost finished, and I will post that on this forum for feedback etc when it is finished.


----------



## tacotiklah

I've been very productive with music lately. I recorded a couple cool covers, followed by a new original, and finally I wrote (still haven't recorded) the music to this masterpiece:





That's right. I made the music to this and it's hard as hell to play.


----------



## chassless

SUPERB


----------



## asher

YESSSSSSSS.


----------



## tacotiklah

I will do my best to get the music to fruition, but this crap is 290 BPM and in standard 7 string, down 1/2 step. I could rewrite for a drop tuning to save myself a bit of a headache, but where's the fun in that? 
Maybe this weekend will see me getting at least the drums and bass lined up for it. I dread the hell out of the number of takes this is going to require.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

it's ....ing friday and I'm going to hang out with a cool person and see rocky horror on stage!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Been helping my dad with some work at the cottage this week. Today I was mostly just helping him hold stuff so being bored as I was I started writing a sci fi story in my head.  Still amazed how much this place inspires creativity in me. Bummed I didn't bring my sketchbook though.


----------



## broj15

my bands recording our first ep this weekend and then we're going to see Deafheaven on monday. Unbelievably stoked.


----------



## Michael

I'm seeing Devin Townsend and Periphery in Melbourne tomorrow night! Just a little bit happy about that.


----------



## chassless

:'(


----------



## Jarmake

Today I'm off to see Impaled Nazarene's celebratory Suomi-Finland-Perkele gig! Awesomesauce. Now I'll just have to remeber to take my earplugs with me...


----------



## Jake

Been at my full time job for almost 2 months now but only really been getting into my actual work for the last 3 weeks. Had my first productivity meeting with my boss and she decided I no longer need to have productivity meetings  

Apparently working at 150-200% efficiency is good, but I'm already applying for multiple promotions because that's how it goes with state work, hopefully everything keeps going so well


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Bought my first sevenstring, a Banshee 7 passive in TBB. Can't wait for it to come.

Also, I'm done with my Early-Action app for MIT, just have to send it off.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sauna. I can't understand how foreign people even cope without it.


----------



## Don Vito

Went drinking with a nice girl at the rocky horror picture show , bought a new computer this morning, cooked japanese curry for lunch, and best of all no ....ing homework 



Fat-Elf said:


> Sauna. I can't understand how foreign people even cope without it.


I just go outside.


----------



## JEngelking

JEngelking said:


> FINALLY got through to Peachtree Global about my Magic Marble paints not being shipped, apparently their systems were down for three days last week (which I don't think totally explains the delay with my order which was placed a while before that), but at least I'm making progress now. Sounds like my order should get shipped in the next day or two.



And for a final update: Today, after emailing them again to ask for any more updates because I still haven't received them, I got home to a nice surprise: my paints. 

I then received an email back right away, saying they were being shipped today to which I responded saying they must have been in an earlier order, since I just got them.

Their response? "Oh, well you'll be getting another order then. Just keep it free of charge for the trouble."

Well, don't mind if I do.


----------



## asher

Subie is freshly shoed and my Surface Pro 4 came today


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Past two nights have been refreshing when I pick up my guitar, rather than seeming obligatory or like it's just to take a break.

Oh. And I came across Butcher Babies in my suggested videos on YT, and decided to check out some of their music. That was a nice discovery.


----------



## Don Vito

asher said:


> Surface Pro 4 came today


Jelly


----------



## flint757

I just wish we could get a laptop with touchscreen/digitizer, good battery life AND solid GPU. Surface Book looks promising with a discrete GPU, but it will likely be under powered. Decisions decisions. If I were in the market at the moment for a laptop the surface Pro 4 or the Surface Book would be at the top of my list. Nice grab.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Cubase is now ready for Windows 10.


----------



## USMarine75

I took a chance on a Kiesel SCB7 and I couldn't be any happier! Will definitely buy more once I regenerate my GAS fund.


----------



## broj15

broj15 said:


> my bands recording our first ep this weekend and then we're going to see Deafheaven on monday. Unbelievably stoked.



Just an update on this. Recording went as good as it could have all things considered (bass amp started making this weird buzzing noise that would mysteriously disappear and then reappear an hour later, drums mics were guaranteed delivery 2 days before recording, but they didn't even arrive at the local distribution facility until the day of recording, thus causing us to mic the snare with an sm57 , and our vocalist came down with something causing him to totally lose his voice, and we were recording in a 10' x 15' room with concrete floors and plywood walls). I'm more or less pleased with the overall turnout though I have a few complaints (kick could've used a little more punch, snare could have less ping, and while my chording and single note stuff sounds great the chugs sound weaker than they do live in certain parts). We decided we're going to try again in a few weeks now that we have the drum mics and can hopefully track down a better room to record in. We should also have our new material finalized and tight enough to record by then as well. 
On the flip side the Deafheaven show was almost like a religious experience. I got to touch George and he made eye contact with me causing me to fangirl just a little bit. They played about half of the new album, Kettle, and Dreamhouse and Sunbather for an encore. Tribulation was amazing as well. I came in expecting nothing and left as a huge fan. 

Me and my friend are planning on going to "hardcore halloween" this friday so I can wear my hunter S. Thompson costume and fight dance , and then some friends are having a big costume party on Saturday. It's nice when life is good for once. Lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Dinner then Halo 5.


----------



## Kobalt

Sold my KV2 almost a year ago, had to get rid of the KingVee username.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

MY HERNIA REPAIR SURGERY IS ON MONDAY

I just wanted to get this fixed, I was sick of being a useless asshole - now granted, I'll still be a useless asshole for a few weeks after the surgery for the recovery, but the big thing is now I can play with the band that wanted me to gig with them later in november - enough time will have passed that I'll be able to do it! I'm hella excited, I played bass with them in july, now I'm filling in on guitar! Gonna be exciting!

The surgery itself, not so much - gotta get some labs done tomorrow, which means an 8 hour fast before that, and then no solid food, just clear liquids for 24 hours before the surgery itself. So this weekend is gonna suck ass, but if it means getting this fixed and over with faster, then thank ....


----------



## Gravy Train

TechDeathWannabe said:


> I came across Butcher Babies in my suggested videos on YT, and decided to check out some of their music. That was a nice discovery.



Yes!  I thought I was the only who liked them! They got some tasty tunes if i do say so myself.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Gravy Train said:


> Yes!  I thought I was the only who liked them! They got some tasty tunes if i do say so myself.



I'm also a fan! I was gonna see them with Devil You Know and Black Label Society last year, but we wound up getting to the show late and only caught "Magnolia Blvd." before they finished up their set.  Got to meet them after the show, though, they seemed like pretty cool people, and Devil You Know was amazing, so I consider that a win. BLS, not so much...it was cool to see them with Chad Szeliga on drums, though, as he's one of my favorite drummers going back to when he was in Sw1tched.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Playing party-covers wearing corpse paint tomorrow. Stoooooked.


----------



## CaptainD00M

New Zealand just won the Rugby World Cup, second time running.

Boo Ya!
Moshing to Beastwars, to celebrate.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

All five Spider-Man movies, for $25. So basically $5 each. And to buy them separately at the local Walmart, original trilogy - $7 each, newer movies $10-15. So, no, that's not spectacular savings or an amazing and unheard of deal. But it's still nice to save some money and still have all five movies. 

Also, PS3 savings = complete. Now to get off of my metaphorical ass and actually buy one, or to wait until Black Friday/my birthday, and try and save some money on that too.


----------



## tacotiklah

I had a fantastic show on Halloween and I got pretty plastered while there too. I also loved how metal everyone was trying to look for this and I show up in a pink shirt and with bunny ears. 

Have some pics...


----------



## MFB

Got an email from my former boss at the Architecture firm I worked at in July.

GUESS WHO HAS A MEETING ON FRIDAY?!

<---


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Got an email from my former boss at the Architecture firm I worked at in July.
> 
> GUESS WHO HAS A MEETING ON FRIDAY?!
> 
> <---



Congrats man!!


----------



## MFB

Thanks mang. It's also using 3DS instead of Revit/AutoCAD so the project I'm (hopefully) coming onboard for is right up my alley.

For obvious reasons I won't go into details about what it is, but ugh, just having the prospect of work for a little bit is amazing. I'll have a bonafide reason to get up AND put on pants.


----------



## asher

But.... fvck pants...

Yeah. I'm trying to decide if doing viz. is the way that I'd want to stay in the business, but we were just doing Revit -> SketchUp -> Maxwell -> Potatochop. Proper modelling programs like Maya and 3DS scare me


----------



## MFB

I'm using Revit right now on my home machine to see how my ideas actually look for architecture, then when I want to really "sell it" I bring the plans into 3DS and do everything in there; walls, furniture, lighting, camera movements, it's great to add in all the detailing.

Not to say Revit can't do that, but it tends to have a bit tougher time selling real-world integration than if you built the models and light them elsewhere - and that's not even taking into account game engine rendering like Unreal.


----------



## crg123

^ What firm do you work for MFB? I work at a firm in Boston as well. PM me if you want haha. I didn't realize there were any other Architecture people on the forum besides Asher and I.


----------



## MFB

crg123 said:


> ^ What firm do you work for MFB? I work at the Architectural Team in Chelsea. PM me if you want haha. I didn't realize there were any other Architecture people on the forum besides Asher and I.



Not working with one at the moment, but I might be doing temp work for a little while. I'll shoot you a PM, last thing I want is for them to search me (my ExBendable title is my art porfolio name) and see me cahooting with 'the enemy'


----------



## CaptainD00M

Went into the local trendwhore fashion shop to get a new pair of boots as my old ones are dying. Took a chance on some 14 eyelet Doc Martens thinking they would be a little too high for a 'short' guy and possibly something that might have looked at home on a Goth circa 2001.

I pull them on while the sales assistant and her two minions watched as there was literally no one in the store, all three looked at one another and chattered agreement in a mix of Dutch and English. I look up and strike full on Rock God power-stance and say: 'So, do I look sexy?'

The girls laugh and the one that looks like a hipster metal head winks and says: 'I'd go on a date with you.' me not missing a beat respond with 'I might have to take you up on that.'

I look at myself in the mirror, all tight black jeans, boots, beard and drab T shirt thinking 'how could this get better.'

The blond girl who looks like she's missed her afternoon coffee says: 'you kinda look like you should be in a metal band or something.' I laugh and omit mentioning that I'm in two currently, instead replying.

'fvck I kinda look like Al Jorgensen.' Metal head chick laughs and goes behind the counter changes the song abruptly and the next thing I hear is:

"Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true
Jerry lee Lewis was the devil
Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet"

I look at the girl and say 'fvck, I will take them.' I hand her the boots and say 'do you mind putting them in a bag with your number?' she laughs and does just that, and as I'm paying she says 'So friday?'

I said sure and that I would call tonight to set a place and time. I walked out of the store with a pair of 1914's hoping that on friday I get to ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long.


----------



## asher

Well played, sir.


----------



## CaptainD00M

asher said:


> Well played, sir.



Thanks bro, I was pretty proud of how quick off the bat I was 

Jesus Built my Hotrod was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## MFB

Aaaand apparently one of the contractors my stepdaughter works with is ALSO looking for a BIM/VDC trainer and he recommended me; so now there's two offers on the table.

Good Christ this has been a good day


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Aaaand apparently one of the contractors my stepdaughter works with is ALSO looking for a BIM/VDC trainer and he recommended me; so now there's two offers on the table.
> 
> Good Christ this has been a good day



I need me one of those days.


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> I need me one of those days.



Trust me, this is entirely the universe's way of making up for two weeks ago when I got stood up for a meeting in Boston in the morning, and I was more than willing to drive into a guard-rail and be done with everything. I had stopped working out entirely, and would just wake up and spend one to two hours in bed wondering why I'm waking up when I had no new offers or prospects.

If it didn't mean sticking my parents with the $120K I have to pay back for the next 10-15 years, you can sure bet I wouldn't still be sitting here. No job, no girl, no hope, simple as that. I eventually snapped the funk, but it was _bad_ for a bit.


----------



## Jake

It's very possible that I'll be in a supervisory role at my job very soon. 

I would be quite pleased with that after 2 months with the company


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Aaaand apparently one of the contractors my stepdaughter works with is ALSO looking for a BIM/VDC trainer and he recommended me; so now there's two offers on the table.
> 
> Good Christ this has been a good day



Correct: stepDAD, I don't know how I ended up writing stepdaughter but that is NOT who got me a possible job


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Trust me, this is entirely the universe's way of making up for two weeks ago when I got stood up for a meeting in Boston in the morning, and I was more than willing to drive into a guard-rail and be done with everything. I had stopped working out entirely, and would just wake up and spend one to two hours in bed wondering why I'm waking up when I had no new offers or prospects.
> 
> If it didn't mean sticking my parents with the $120K I have to pay back for the next 10-15 years, you can sure bet I wouldn't still be sitting here. No job, no girl, no hope, simple as that. I eventually snapped the funk, but it was _bad_ for a bit.





I'm waiting to continue crashing right now.


----------



## KJGaruda

I found some_ top f-cking notch_ tabs for some Inanimate Existence songs, and one from Vale of Pnath. 

I can hone my tech death chops more! :dances:


----------



## Blytheryn

Have my SAT's in 3 minutes and my fight music playlist blasting No Easy Way out. Let's do this!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Saw Spectre, got free coffee at starbucks, went out for some vietnamese food (great), played guitar for the first time since Wed. (been busy studying for SAT 2s that were today which went horribly) and I've been talking to this one girl. Not a horrible day despite the terrible SAT 2s.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Managed to include this in an academic paper that got used as an exemplar for other student's of a well written paper:

"Symbolic communication is not just restricted to words, it also encompasses gesture (Rappaport 1979, 180) such as the ironically named 'single finger salute' is symbolic of the gesture of brandishing a single finger at someone. This act in turn is symbolic of telling someone their opinion, presence or any other number of factors is not valued by the gesturer." 

Bonus points for the fact that the teacher it was directed at was the one who asked me if I can use it.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My band opened for The Agonist in my hometown last weekend. We had a blast. And I got a raise at my job.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

This thread has 25 more pages than the "Why are you mad"-thread, and that one has existed for 9 days more. Does that mean that people have more to be happy about than to be mad about?

Anyways I'm happy for you guys


----------



## chaneisa

Fallout 4, and I just set up some lessons with one of my favorite guitarists to teach me some of his songs on bass and guitar.


----------



## Pav

Last night I replaced a couple crappy old wall outlets in my house with some newfangled outlets that have USB ports built right into them. It was my first time tinkering with "home wiring" and it was so easy, I just want to replace every outlet in this house with something new and pretty.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Just listened to the latest rendering of my Band's first recording, so close to being done. Samples, mixing and one Bass line re-record. My designer is on the art work and if I'm lucky I can get it out before I go to India. Boo Yaa


----------



## lelandbowman3

Fallout 4


----------



## tacotiklah

I was feeling bummed about not being able to get Fallout 4, but it's like Blizzard sensed my pain and added a +2,000% legendary item drop rate on Diablo 3:Reaper of Souls.

This definitely eases the sting of no FO4 for me.


----------



## TGOD

Made hamburgers for a family get-together tonight, the first time I ever grilled hamburgers in mass, for a big amount of people.

They were ....ing delicious.


----------



## Pat_tct

life is good atm. sure there are things i would like to change, but overall it's cool. 
after not writing music for month i finally got over that writers block and got some songs down and recorded them.

i was in the studio for my main band and all vocals are recorded. we are currently waiting for the mixed/mastered version of our new album. so we can relax a little after some extremely stressful weeks.

and i for 2 month now i go bouldering 3 or 4 times a week and i can really see some improvement. i am fit and healthy. i lost some weight and gained some muscles. 
it's super fun.
together with that my eating habits have improved and been stable for the last 10 weeks or so.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AlexCorriveau said:


> My band opened for The Agonist in my hometown last weekend. We had a blast. And I got a raise at my job.



Wish I could had been there, seems like it was a good show

To get back on this thread's topic, I'm going back to my place tomorrow. Already hit the -40°C/°F here, never thought I'd say that but I miss the hot weather of my hometown lol...


----------



## MFB

Getting more details about the projects I might be going back to work on, and they're both pretty big deals. Like, "Holy crap if these go on a resume, I can be set for some good jobs down the line," big.

The one thing I wasn't able to get was a time frame of how long I'd be working, if it was contractually (which scares me because by the time I'm let go, bills will still be coming in) or full-time (which my former boss wants to do anyways)


----------



## asher

MFB said:


> Getting more details about the projects I might be going back to work on, and they're both pretty big deals. Like, "Holy crap if these go on a resume, I can be set for some good jobs down the line," big.
> 
> The one thing I wasn't able to get was a time frame of how long I'd be working, if it was contractually (which scares me because by the time I'm let go, bills will still be coming in) or full-time (which my former boss wants to do anyways)



Any deets you can share?


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> Any deets you can share?



I'll PM you to keep it safe. I'm technically not under an NDA at the moment, but it'd still look bad if I were just giving out info all over the place


----------



## asher




----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm signing up for my final semester of courses before graduation: Data Mining and MS Capstone.


----------



## AxeHappy

I posted for a shipping & receiving job at work, and despite having the 2nd least seniority in the plant I got it! Which means nobody else posted for it, but it is an easy enough job so far and they can't just throw me around from job to job anymore. I was a supplemental material handler (technically posted to an assembly line but we are always short material handlers) so I would just get put onto whatever job needed doing. Often with no training. Which is unpleasant when it is your job to make sure that an assembly line has all the parts it needs to run. 

My benefit card also came in today. That is pretty sweet.


----------



## Ebart

Because the end of my 21 unit semester is in sight, and next semester I've only got 9 units then graduation.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I was watching a couple episodes, and when I went to get up, there was a puddle of cats at my feet -- once I realized that there were two cats down there, I gave up on getting up. Couldn't really figure out how to do it without stepping on one or the other, so I just stayed put.

I'm just happy they're getting along well enough that they don't mind being within a couple of inches of each other.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

<--- Comes into thread not necessarily happy about much but leaves with new phrase for the day... "puddle of cats". Nice.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

George Carlin


----------



## NuBz

Who said I was happy?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NuBz said:


> Who said I was happy?



Bro. You're so edgy, bro.

Been happy for the passed few days because I finally have a bass I can .... around with.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

NuBz said:


> Who said I was happy?


&#5461;( &#5147; )&#5463;


----------



## Don Vito

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro. You're so edgy, bro.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Kobalt

I own a supercharged '07 Grand Prix GT.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

my daughter(9mo) has been sick all weekend and I had to take the day off work today to take care of her. Her fever's down but she won't drink any milk and she's not sleeping unless somebody's holding her. I finally got her asleep in her own crib and now I can do things like eat and poop


----------



## TVasquez96

Star Wars Battlefront comes out tomorrow and I took Wednesday off from work


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A 20°F temperature drop in a matter of minutes and the gradient is fairly steep over ~5 miles.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

ThePhilosopher said:


> A 20°F temperature drop in a matter of minutes and the gradient is fairly steep over ~5 miles.



I was awake when it rolled through here on it's way to the coast. Seemed like we dropped 10+ degrees within about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm happy because I've lost more weight...not sure how much, because I haven't been on a scale in awhile, but my clothes are fitting differently, and you can see a bit of a difference in this pic.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Finally "scratched the itch" and got a ps3 a few weeks ago..
Yesterday I got TES V: Skyrim. And, since there was only a $10 price difference, got the Legendary edition. Spent a few hours on it last night, barely made any progress, but it was fun.


----------



## MFB

Tomorrow I will be officially accepting my first job as a Revit/CAD Technician.


----------



## hoisery55

Having a tour with my GF over a week. Enjoying a lot. So I am too happy right now.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Tomorrow I will be officially accepting my first job as a Revit/CAD Technician.



Eh, scratch that. Folks though it'd be better if I sent it over tonight so it was there first thing in the morning, so it looks like I've already official accepted my first job in the field


----------



## asher

Grats, man!!


----------



## MFB

asher said:


> Grats, man!!



Thanks bruh.

It's actually at a separate firm from the ones that I was already in talks with, so I now have to shoot them an email saying unless they want me to work as an outside contractor on nights/weekends - I simply can't commit right now. It's been almost a full two weeks since our first meeting and I wasn't even guaranteed a full-time position, which doesn't help me at all really.


----------



## flint757

Best thing I've ever heard. 

Listen past the intro...


----------



## MetalheadMC

After a long past few months of sleeping at work and at random family member's houses when I had my kids, I finally got an apartment and I move in Friday! Super stoked


----------



## MFB

Looks like Nov. 30th is my start date, which makes sense considering next week is basically two and a half days worth of working with Thanksgiving and Black Friday. Only one more week of not having a reason to put on pants.


----------



## JEngelking

MFB said:


> Only one more week of not having a reason to put on pants.



Sounds like this should've been posted in the "why are mad right now?" thread then.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> Looks like Nov. 30th is my start date, which makes sense considering next week is basically two and a half days worth of working with Thanksgiving and Black Friday. Only one more week of *not having a reason to put on pants*.


I only do it because it's cold.


----------



## MFB

JEngelking said:


> Sounds like this should've been posted in the "why are mad right now?" thread then.



It's great for about 2 weeks, but when you hit 3 months of not having a reason to put on pants besides faking yourself into thinking you're actually going to do something today - it becomes a curse


----------



## BrailleDecibel

For the better part of a year, I've been taking Depakote for bipolar disorder, and it's been working, but it had the adverse effect of messing with my guitar playing, the worst of it being my tremolo picking. I had a dr.'s appointment yesterday where the dosage was backed off a bit, and I tried jamming on some Fear Factory songs today, and my playing is back to normal! I'm so stoked it's not even funny.


----------



## Jake

There was a massive unannounced software update at work today which rendered our entire system useless for most of the day. Guess who got paid to do nothing all day? 

I do love working for the state sometimes lmao

Also stoked to actually get paid for holidays I have off for once in my life. This is all new to me


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm legally able to drink and I'm lying in bed think tomorrow will suck.


----------



## cheosamad21

Going on a date for the first time in a year.
How do I look?


----------



## Slunk Dragon

SMASHING, OL' CHAP!


And I just wrote something wild, in 11/8, for four instruments, and it sounds heavily like Tigran Hamasyan. Though this time, I think I'll say that it's okay. Because I am all over this groove! xD


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just picked up a new contract that should net me an extra $5k-$8k per month for the next 10 months or so. Pretty stoked....it's easy work.

It's dealing with an overseas account, so I'll basically be working 3pm-12am doing that, plus running support for my own business; P is going to run things for me for the most part, but I'm going to have to help her out a bunch in the beginning...it's not super complicated work, but there are things I can't train her for, she just has to have it happen to know what to do.

I'm gonna be tired as hell for at least the next 4-5 months, but I should have a nice stack of gear by the end of it. I won't have touched any of it except to open the boxes until then, but hey, whaddaya gonna do.

I've already picked out a PRS, a VHT Pittbull UL, a Friedman ASM-12 and a Torpedo Live. Also need another LPC; think I'm gonna go Norlin Silverburst this time...


----------



## cheosamad21

I just got back from my date and things went great. I already have a second lined up.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

I've been laughing for three days at this:


----------



## High Plains Drifter

While it's true that no one will likely ever come up to me and exclaim "Oh, Hey! You look like a super happy dude!", I will say that I do at times feel pretty blessed and at peace. I'm genuinely helpful, honest, and decent for the most part. Socially speaking, I would say that I'm a pretty upbeat guy with plenty of off-the-wall comments and unique ideas that others find amusing, interesting, etc. 

But... I think that because I've been beat-down pretty bad and generally led a pretty graphic and rough life, that I'm never far from a reality check. That in turn keeps me from ever acting like a total goofball. 

So... I ultimately haven't felt inclined to post in this thread. Sucks but in my screwed-up mind I kinda feel like feeling happy will lead to tripping and falling into a pit of subsequent sadness... like I'll somehow be "punished" for feeling good. Pretty messed-up, I know. 

Anyway... 

For the past few months my anxiety has been pretty elevated and most silliness or contentment has been hard to find besides short bursts here and there. The reason being this: 

My fiance and I have been renting a house for quite a while now and although we've been looking at buying a house, there's always one thing or another that prevents us from being able to do so... usually relating to affordability. Regardless of all of that, we've been really content here in this rental home. We have a garage, nice big trees all around, decent neighborhood, plenty of room, and it's VERY close to her job as well as mine ( less than 10 min drive for she and I both). You can't ask for more. 

The landlord has been pretty damned good to us and they know that we're good people.... never a single late rent payment and we go up and above anything that would be expected from a tenant. Let's just say that the property and home are VERY meticulously maintained by myself. I have done many repairs, and upgrades over the years... mainly because I like doing those kind of things. It has worked out well for ourselves and the property owner alike. 

Unfortunately this year we wound up having to make a couple phone calls to the management company due to a couple of pretty big issues. One resulted in them having to install a new central-air & heat unit and the other resulted in replacement of a water line. Both of which were VERY costly repairs... probably to the tune of $6,000+. 

So... for the past few months we've been really thinking that we're gonna get hammered when it comes time to renew the lease. We just KNEW that they would likely go up on the rent... possibly significantly. We discussed budget strategies along with other possibilities.. which were quite limited due to the fact that most other rental homes in this town are MUCH higher for anything like the one that we are in now. 

Well... last week it finally came in the mail... Our lease renewal notice. Oh crap! We just stared at the envelope for what seemed like hours... not wanting to face the potentially bad news. We really had no idea what to expect.

The final part of this rambling TL;DR post is as follows: 

Yep... They DID raise the rent. I expected it to be anywhere from about $200-$400 given the expense of the new water line and a/c-heat unit. 

So how much did they go up on our rent for the next year? 

$25 more per month. So for the first time in a LONG time... I am happy! 

YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

No- I don't expect many people to read something this long from someone that's still a noob on this board, but y'all are all just very cool imo and I wanted to share. 

Have a great night, y'all.


----------



## asher

Glad to hear it, dude. That's such a relief - housing is always mad stressful..


----------



## High Plains Drifter

asher said:


> Glad to hear it, dude. That's such a relief - housing is always mad stressful..



Absolutely. It really never was hard "back in the day" but I was irresponsible back then and had a real "whatever happens" attitude. Although this house is pretty old and has it's quirks and issues, we really have enjoyed our time here for many reasons. We aren't ready to leave just yet and we certainly have to stick to a budget. This has been SUCH a load off my mind at an already stressful ( and somewhat depressing) time of year. 

Thanks sincerely to those that took the time to read all that. Y'all are awesome.


----------



## ghostred7

Happy b/c I have an AR15 in route that doesn't require oiling for operation \m/ AND no wife-aggro over getting it \m/


----------



## Jake

Finally got around to wiring the juggernaut into my rga321 (only a few months late)

was having all kinds of issues that I couldn't explain so I set it down for a few hours and decided to just open it up and snip a wire or two and see what happens....works fine now and sounds huge 


I'll take it


----------



## MFB

Chris Evans and RDJ were on Kimmel, and they debuted the Civil War trailer ahead of it's Star Wars premiere.

It's amazing.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My older sister and I were talking yesterday about how cool it would be to see Snoop Dogg, and I wake up this morning to find out that she bought us tickets to see him on Dec. 18th in Boise...I have an awesome sister.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

LittleBigPlanet. 
Finally, a child-friendly multiplayer game that I can enjoy, that isn't Lego, skateboarding, or racing.

And call me simple-minded, but Black Ops II local multiplayer is my new favorite activity with my brother/roommate.

Basically I'm happy because I get to play video games again after a long, work-induced hiatus.


----------



## asher

LittleBigPlanet.

SO MUCH.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

GOTY edition too, which was nice.


----------



## ghostred7

Someone from SSO thought it'd be a good idea to msg us @ our band page... 


> Joe Byfuglien
> 
> 
> Nov 24th, 6:24pm
> 
> Holy .... do you guys suck. Expected from SSO SJWs



Anyone thinking that I'm a SJW (only band member on SSO) amuses the hell outta me and obviously hasn't been paying attention to my posts LOLOL. This made me chuckle and actually put me in a good mood.


----------



## zotzinguitarlessons

I am done with practicing session of guitar lessons.


----------



## asher

ghostred7 said:


> Someone from SSO thought it'd be a good idea to msg us @ our band page...
> 
> 
> Anyone thinking that I'm a SJW (only band member on SSO) amuses the hell outta me and obviously hasn't been paying attention to my posts LOLOL. This made me chuckle and actually put me in a good mood.


----------



## ghostred7

asher said:


>



This is nearly a emoticon representation of my reaction LOLOL


----------



## JEngelking

Currently typing this on the new Razer Blackwidow Ultimate that I got for ~30% off today. Finally, a nice keyboard, way better than the one I was using before where some of the keys wouldn't work when typing quickly.


----------



## ghostred7

JEngelking said:


> Currently typing this on the new Razer Blackwidow Ultimate that I got for ~30% off today. Finally, a nice keyboard, way better than the one I was using before where some of the keys wouldn't work when typing quickly.


Had to look it up, but holy hell, that thing is gorgeous. Congrats!

My only BF purchase was 180 rounds of 5.56 NATO to fire off at the range. That always makes me happy.


----------



## asher

JEngelking said:


> Currently typing this on the new Razer Blackwidow Ultimate that I got for ~30% off today. Finally, a nice keyboard, way better than the one I was using before where some of the keys wouldn't work when typing quickly.



My Microsoft Sculpt broke a while ago so I picked up a Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth. So nice, so satisfying to type with (and still quite loud, lol)!

Though the Sculpt is probably the most comfortable keyboard I have _ever_ used, but I'm okay giving that up for an awesome mechanical board.


----------



## JEngelking

ghostred7 said:


> Had to look it up, but holy hell, that thing is gorgeous. Congrats!



Thanks man!



asher said:


> My Microsoft Sculpt broke a while ago so I picked up a Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth. So nice, so satisfying to type with (and still quite loud, lol)!
> 
> Though the Sculpt is probably the most comfortable keyboard I have _ever_ used, but I'm okay giving that up for an awesome mechanical board.



It's funny, this is pretty comfortable to use, but I usually get annoyed by the sound of keyboard clicking, which is why I wanted to go with a cheaper Logitech board that was substantially quieter. But this one had the built in USB and headphone/mic jacks on the side meaning I wouldn't have to have cords running all over the place, and that sealed the deal for me. This one is pretty loud, but it isn't getting on my nerves, so I think it's staying.


----------



## flint757

They're pretty indestructible. I've spilt several drinks on it and all, but the last time I was able to fix it. Last time it was soda so the sugar got in the switches and now it doesn't work, but I'd definitely repurchase it again.


----------



## Pweaks

Going to see Periphery and Veil of Maya for the first time ever tonight! Seeing smaller American metal bands here in Finland is kinda rare, so this is truly hitting two birds with one stone!


----------



## DredFul

Pweaks said:


> Going to see Periphery and Veil of Maya for the first time ever tonight! Seeing smaller American metal bands here in Finland is kinda rare, so this is truly hitting two birds with one stone!



Im here too! Super stoked!


----------



## Pweaks

Pweaks said:


> Going to see Periphery and Veil of Maya for the first time ever tonight! Seeing smaller American metal bands here in Finland is kinda rare, so this is truly hitting two birds with one stone!



Oh boy, what a night! Good Tiger had some technical difficulties but other than that, the sets were perfect. Had a moment with Mark during Graveless where I was the only one doing the kvlt hand gesture in the crowd and he noticed it!  Also had the chance to exchange a few words with Marc from VoM!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

I'm slowly working towards making an album of my own material! It feels awesome, and SS.org here will definitely know when it's done... in the next six months or so. >_>'

I sometimes loathe my own slow process, but I feel the music's honest, and that's all that really matters to me!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Might as well go ahead and post it here too lol- 

Just ordered a PRS 277, a Yamaha THX10, and a Levy's strap! 

So stoked!


----------



## Jarmake

Tomorrow will be the last night shift for a while and I'm listening to Steven Wilson while working.

"Well I got gifts for them
And for you more sorrow
But I&#8217;m feeling kind of drowsy now
So I&#8217;ll finish this tomorrow..."

Incredible.


----------



## Ralyks

Moving back to my home area with my fiancée and son in a few weeks. Got offered a position at my old company, for more money  I like Buffalo, visiting has always been fun, but I've tried to live here twice now and neither time has worked out at all. Plus, my part of NY I'm going back to would be a good area to raise my son in.


----------



## asher

Ralyks said:


> Moving back to my home area with my fiancée and son in a few weeks. Got offered a position at my old company, for more money  I like Buffalo, visiting has always been fun, but I've tried to live here twice now and neither time has worked out at all. Plus, my part of NY I'm going back to would be a good area to raise my son in.



Nice dude!

Which part of NY are you heading back to?


----------



## russmuller

I just heard someone refer to the anus as a "leather Cheerio" and I can't stop laughing.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

russmuller said:


> I just heard someone refer to the anus as a "leather Cheerio" and I can't stop laughing.



Pretty damned funny... as long as it's not your cellmate or your proctologist.


----------



## Ralyks

asher said:


> Nice dude!
> 
> Which part of NY are you heading back to?



Dutchess County in the Hudson Valley region, about an hour and a half north of NYC


----------



## russmuller

I recently built my first guitar at a Sully Guitars build class. Last night, I got a very unexpected phone call from a guitar buddy of mine who invited me to accompany him on a trip where I'll have the opportunity to hang out with my #1 guitar hero in a private setting and get his feedback on the instrument I made. I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Back from a three day army rehearsal. It was tough af but so much fun too. It was nice to see all my old friends. + Tomorrow I'm going for a day trip to Estonia once again.


----------



## asher

RANDOM SONG INSPIRATION


----------



## Sumsar

So for a long time I have felt like I needed to find a some new music to get into, and so far I had only had failed attempts at finding and getting into bands, however this evening I have been going through a good amount of Belphegor albums on youtube, and I think I found a winner 

Sure the lyrics is a tad too much along the lines of "...SATAN yadda yadda yadda SATAN...", but the music itself is pretty awesome


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just found Rogue DGA in 6 packs!!! Stoked.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Tonight was absolutely phenomenal! 

It's been a long time since I have been to a show where I have really liked every band that hit the stage. Cane Hill crushed. I mean absolutely crushed. Coldrain was amazing to finally see live. (For those who know my avid fascination with the Japanese metal scene, you'll understand why I was so excited to see Coldrain.) Volumes gave it their all with Joe (from Born of Osiris) and turned the whole floor of the venue into a pit (as usual). It was brutal. And Northlane gave one of the best live performances that I've ever seen. So stoked that I finally got to see them live!

Tonight was absolute inspiration. Music this f*cking awesome, like what I witnessed tonight, reminds me of the reason why I keep doing what I am doing, why I keep following my love for music, and it drives me to better myself and better my own music. I feel like the spark is back - like the fire has been relit. Finally, I feel inspiration to go play and write music.

To top it all off, I got to share this fun night with so many friends and familiar faces. It felt good seeing everyone and having a crew of old homies to throw down in the pit with. The absolute icing on the cake. Definitely a night to remember!


----------



## flint757

I just experienced the most overt white privilege situation in my entire life. My friend and I were brainstorming for a skit in my truck in front of his house and the neighbor called the police apparently. Police rolls down the street and asked me to roll down my window so I do. He says someone called the police about someone sitting in front of the house and my friend told him he lives in that house right there. Then he just went on his way. I 100 percent guarantee had we been mexican or black that he would have at least ask for some ID to check our story out. Didn't ask us any questions, check for ID, or even search us. We could have literally been casing the neighborhood and he just let us go.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New job... 

EDIT: I just saw the tag "konfyouzd is too happy" hahahahaha


----------



## asher

Konfyouzd said:


> New job...
> 
> EDIT: I just saw the tag "konfyouzd is too happy" hahahahaha



asher likes this


----------



## BlackMastodon

Konfyouzd said:


> New job...
> 
> EDIT: I just saw the tag "konfyouzd is too happy" hahahahaha


Congrats, dude! Hope to see you post less work related stuff in the "Why You Mad?" thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd

BlackMastodon said:


> Congrats, dude! Hope to see you post less work related stuff in the "Why You Mad?" thread.



Yea me too


----------



## Konfyouzd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJQKyti6klQ


----------



## Don Vito

Konfyouzd said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJQKyti6klQ


Great video. A guy filming his laptop on his phone in portrait mode.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Don Vito said:


> Great video. A guy filming his laptop on his phone in portrait mode.


That was the first thing I noticed.  I can't even...


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Recording will start next week! Aww yas!!!


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Got a cheap vape setup last night, and it did exactly what I wanted it to do. Low-commitment (and nicotine free) way to see if I enjoyed vaping, and hell yes I do. 
And the weather was nice this afternoon, which was a much-needed relaxing thing.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

TechDeathWannabe said:


> Got a cheap vape setup last night, and it did exactly what I wanted it to do. Low-commitment (and nicotine free) way to see if I enjoyed vaping, and hell yes I do.
> And the weather was nice this afternoon, which was a much-needed relaxing thing.


Got a "mouth fedora"?
Chemical flavorings found in e-cigarettes linked to lung disease | Harvard Gazette


----------



## Don Vito

fuk


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^Don Vito, not to encourage, condone, condemn or entrap, but the guys in the vaping thread (page two of OT threads, iirc..) have discussed that in some earlier pages, and they were quick and helpful with any questions I had. I don't wanna sound judgmental, but personally it's still a better choice than alcohol, and unless I'm mistaken, there are companies (and small/local stores) that make juice without diacetyl, and I'm pretty sure VaporFi has everything checked over by FDA and has reviews/reports.
/derail

More beautiful weather, and today I'm out of a funk/depressed state that I had been stuck in for a week or so. Yesterday was good, but today was better.


----------



## asher

It's ridiculous how much getting out in some nice sun can help.


----------



## lemeker

I'm to the point, after my accident, to where I can play guitar again. It's been 3 months. 

My wrist on my fretting hand still needs some stretching. I still have some work to do in the form of intense practicing. I ran through some cover tunes, and completely hacked em all up, but did so with a .... eating grin yessir!!!!


----------



## Don Vito

TechDeathWannabe said:


> ^Don Vito, not to encourage, condone, condemn or entrap, but the guys in the vaping thread (page two of OT threads, iirc..) have discussed that in some earlier pages, and they were quick and helpful with any questions I had. I don't wanna sound judgmental, but personally it's still a better choice than alcohol, and unless I'm mistaken, there are companies (and small/local stores) that make juice without diacetyl, and I'm pretty sure VaporFi has everything checked over by FDA and has reviews/reports.
> /derail
> 
> More beautiful weather, and today I'm out of a funk/depressed state that I had been stuck in for a week or so. Yesterday was good, but today was better.


I posted a pic of a guy in a mask vaping, but the link was broken.

I want to start vaping to get out my caffeine addiction. Replacing one addiction with another is always a good idea.


----------



## russmuller

My new pickups, which were ordered 2 months ago, have FINALLY shipped!


----------



## naw38

I'm in a ....ty relationship place right now - but tonight I went to see Ne Obliviscaris and it was a ....ing amazing show full of wanton consensual violence and it was just what I needed. Got knocked to the floor and picked up three times, took an elbow to the face and I can hardly move my head. Amazing band.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Fall semester is completed (one more to go), now just to wait for grades to be reported (should be all A's). Now to spend all winter break working on my résumé, getting my suit altered to fit, and filling out applications.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got a decent score on a test I did today + KsE released a new song.


----------



## ThePIGI King

ThePhilosopher said:


> Fall semester is completed.



^^ This all the way. Fall semester dragged on my end, and it is finally over. Here's for hoping Spring semester flies by! Also got out of a relationship which apparently made me worse off than before even though I felt better with her? Don't really know what happened there, or how that even works. But I'm feeling happier I guess, so that's pretty cool. Or maybe it's just because the semester is over and I have more time to play guitar. Who cares? I'm happy


----------



## BrailleDecibel

It looks like things might be getting better for me soon financially, so I can do stuff like get some new clothes that aren't too baggy for me, get a USB interface so I can record stuff again, and finally get my poor RG7321 (from the "Phrasing, boom!" thread in my sig) put back together with a new bridge pickup...I miss the hell out of playing that guitar.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Intronaut and Between the Buried and Me in a couple hours. Yeeeeeee.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> Intronaut and Between the Buried and Me in a couple hours. Yeeeeeee.



Going to see Intronaut in Richmond on Monday, but not with BTBAM and Enslaved by then


----------



## lemeker

asher said:


> Going to see Intronaut in Richmond on Monday, but not with BTBAM and Enslaved by then



They are great live. I caught em on the last record, and my jaw was on the floor for so long I was drooling.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

^

As to being happy, I got some new (e)juice today, and I love it. 



Also, -only in jest,- I did this for you, Emperor Guillotine.


----------



## AxeHappy

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Got a "mouth fedora"?
> Chemical flavorings found in e-cigarettes linked to lung disease | Harvard Gazette



Worth pointing out that the amount found in e-cigs is less than cigarettes have and there has never been a case of popcorn lung linked to cigarettes. 

So, I wouldn't worry about that with vaping. 


Looking like a pretentious douchebag, sure, but popcorn lung...not so much.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I am curious how being *equivalently* a closet smoker is like wearing a fedora, or gives me douchebag credibility. 
At the same time though, I replied with a smartass retort/picture, which does make me look like a douchebag. And I'm sharing it on a forum, so I can see the fedora/LookieMe! side as well.
/ramble


Non-vaping happy:
Got a My Chemical Romance CD for my brother, and even though it's the edited version, "sh!t" is still loud and clear, every time it's supposed to be. Ideally it wouldn't be edited, but for $7, and not having to wait on shipping or driving an extra 30mins, we're okay with an edited CD.


----------



## AxeHappy

TechDeathWannabe said:


> I am curious how being *equivalently* a closet smoker is like wearing a fedora, or gives me douchebag credibility.
> At the same time though, I replied with a smartass retort/picture, which does make me look like a douchebag. And I'm sharing it on a forum, so I can see the fedora/LookieMe! side as well.
> /ramble



Don't take life so seriously mate! 


Also, there is totally nothing wrong with wearing a fedora. Most men just don't own the clothing to make a proper outfit. You throw a fedora on a ....ty flames button up t-shirt with cargo shorts on and you deserve all the mocking you get.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

I wear a vest, and generally a tie, but I think a fedora looks too gaudy on me. I love them. But I can't pull off "the look", in my opinion.


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> Going to see Intronaut in Richmond on Monday, but not with BTBAM and Enslaved by then


You won't be disappointed. I originally though that Intronaut was gonna co-headline with BtBaM, but they only played 4 songs off the new album, all of which kicked ass. And I finally picked up the album while I was there. 

Enslaved was aight, not quite my cup of tea. Funny dudes, though.


----------



## asher

I mean, this will be my third time seeing Intronaut, I already know how much ass they kick live! I'm still pumped.

I just really want to see BTBAM


----------



## russmuller

It's new pickup day!!!!!!!!


----------



## crg123

Getting my first Tele. It's an 2011 Brown Sunburst 60th Anniversary MIM Telecaster. Just has one little chip on it.

Best part is its only running me $250 + some headphones I had lying around. Even better I just sold a bunch of stuff on craigslist so I'm only really paying $50 cash for it haha,


----------



## chaneisa

TechDeathWannabe said:


> I wear a vest, and generally a tie, but I think a fedora looks too gaudy on me. I love them. But I can't pull off "the look", in my opinion.



Vest and tie, especially pinstripe, all the way.  I feel like pulling off the fedora is a skill held by people few and far between.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Major NGD just happened. I originally wasn't expecting to receive it for about 9-10 more days. Then FedEx updated me yesterday and said that the guitar was expected to be delivered on the 14th. Then I get an update this morning that the guitar made it halfway around the world in only one day and was on the truck to be delivered TODAY. Lo and behold, it arrived this morning before noon!


----------



## MoshJosh

Finished what has been my longest, and most difficult semester yet. Grades aren't up yet, but I'm thinking I maintained my 4.0. . . But I'll settle for passing at this point haha


----------



## Jake

Interview for a promotion on Wednesday 

Right after my 90 day new hire "probationary" period ends, I'll take it 


Unless they're actually planning on firing me and not actually interviewing me


----------



## Mprinsje

No reason not to be, so i might as well be happy.


----------



## ghostred7

Managed to get $90 worth of backup-sights (Magpul MBUS) for $40 @ a show this weekend. Only thing left on it to do is zero.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Today is my birthday.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Happy birthday 

I'm pretty happy and relieved, because something I thought was a potentially bad thing, turned out to be a really good thing, and because it's cold again.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Today is my birthday.


Happy birthday! 



Mprinsje said:


> No reason not to be, so i might as well be happy.


This is pretty much what I opened this thread to post, but you beat me to it.  Plus, heading down to southern Idaho to visit family on Thursday, and seeing Snoop Dogg on Friday!


----------



## n4t

After several years of hiatus from any sort of productive music activity....

I am now tracking guitars and bass for a death-core project. Spent 10 hours this weekend trying to get everything working right in the studio (and my wrist and fingers back up to speed). 

I got NOTHING tracked this weekend - but still happy as hell to be working at it. Rhythm guitars are the goal tonight.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Today is my birthday.



HBD! 

Sorry, but SSO has re-programmed my brain to abbreviate everything!


----------



## asher

Finally have something to post:

Intronaut show at Strange Matter in Richmond!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Thank you Facebook.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Had a job interview last night and was essentially told that I'd made it through to the next round of interviews.

If round 2 goes as well, I could be 3 months off of starting a new career and relocating to Asia.


----------



## asher

FINALLY have medication to try for the whole newly diagnosed ADHD thing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

JeffFromMtl said:


> Had a job interview last night and was essentially told that I'd made it through to the next round of interviews.
> 
> If round 2 goes as well, I could be 3 months off of starting a new career and relocating to Asia.



Korea? Whereabouts? My contract renewal application was accepted, so I'll be here one more year, starting the same time you'd be arriving.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Korea? Whereabouts? My contract renewal application was accepted, so I'll be here one more year, starting the same time you'd be arriving.



Glad to hear it, man!

Unfortunately my EPIK application was rejected. They didn't give a reason, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it was due to the being heavily tattooed thing (even though I made it 100% clear than they can be covered with regular work attire). My recruiter was also surprised at their decision, but what can you do? I still have the option to work at a Hagwon, but it's not my first choice

I've actually been applying in various places since, and am in the midst of interview with EF for a position in China. I'm interviewing with EF Chengdu as well as one of EF's general recruiter/trainers who has access to all of their jobs/schools across the country. Chengdu is my first choice, but I figure it's best to keep my options open regardless. I figured I would try this route before a Hagwon because I know someone who worked with EF in Indonesia and they, as well as many others have good things to say about them and they offer a pretty nice employment package. The ongoing teacher training and development they provide is also something that's appealing to me. And in all honesty, living in a quickly-changing and growing country like China will offer me a lot of opportunities to work on my portfolio in documentary photography.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ah. That's too bad. I was hoping to have someone new to hang out with. 

You'll have to let me know how China is once you've been there for a bit. This is almost certainly going to be my last year here in Korea, and though I'm going to try for Japan first after I leave Korea, I'm still interested in other possibilities.

For what it's worth, EPIK isn't the only way to get into public schools in Korea. Some provinces just hire directly through their Office of Education. Strange that your recruiter didn't mention that as an option. Might not hurt to ask around with some other recruiters to see what they know about getting into some of those provinces. I _think _Gyeonggi and Jeolla-nam provinces have direct hiring, but definitely don't quote me on that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Haha, I was really stressed about this one school assignment. Basicly, we had to put lyrics on a music video with After Effects. I skipped all the classes about After Effects so I had never even opened the program but somehow I managed to do the assignment in just 2 hours and get full scores.


----------



## Mprinsje

I am, in fact, pretty drunk and hung out with the other guitar player in my band. Wrote some cool stuff.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Saw Star Wars last night. Mr Abrams did not disappoint


----------



## Mikeitloud

A few months ago my Imac computer died..... was a very sad day, this was the second time it died. Had it repaired for about $275.00, worked for about 6 months, then it died again.

As good as my Imac was, it wasn't really user friendly as far as repairing/upgrading. So I decided it was time to change it up. 

I bought a 2008 Mac Pro 2.8 X2 quad core, 8g memory, for $500.00. I sold my broken Imac for $200.00.

I use a Digi 003 rack plus, using all 8 channels for mics and instruments, plus multiple midi instruments. 

It all works FLAWLESSLY!!!!!!

I also just started 15 days of paid vacation...... I have only left my studio for food and beer, 

That is why I could not be any more happy than I am today

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ah. That's too bad. I was hoping to have someone new to hang out with.
> 
> You'll have to let me know how China is once you've been there for a bit. This is almost certainly going to be my last year here in Korea, and though I'm going to try for Japan first after I leave Korea, I'm still interested in other possibilities.
> 
> For what it's worth, EPIK isn't the only way to get into public schools in Korea. Some provinces just hire directly through their Office of Education. Strange that your recruiter didn't mention that as an option. Might not hurt to ask around with some other recruiters to see what they know about getting into some of those provinces. I _think _Gyeonggi and Jeolla-nam provinces have direct hiring, but definitely don't quote me on that.



My recruiter did mention that Jeolla-nam was still an option, but really, I'm more of a big city type of person. Korea for me was going to be Seoul/Busan or bust. China offers me a lot more options in the way of enormous cities, even if mainland China is, by pretty much all accounts, a substantially less comfortable place to live than Korea. I can definitely let you know what it's like, but from what I understand, it _really_ varies from city to city and Chengdu sounds like a place that has what I'm looking for, ie: a relaxed feel, pandas, spicy food and the sichuan mountains - all in and around a city of 14 million.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm just in a good ass mood today...


----------



## Konfyouzd

JeffFromMtl said:


> Had a job interview last night and was essentially told that I'd made it through to the next round of interviews.
> 
> If round 2 goes as well, I could be 3 months off of starting a new career and relocating to Asia.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

I'm finally over my depression. For good this time, I hope.

I've also finally come to terms with alcohol abuse lasting over two decades in my family and broken down my barriers. Although I still don't condone heavy drinking and want absolutely nothing to do with anybody who does, I'm getting closer to allowing myself to have a pint or two socially.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Box sitting here in my living room that says "Kiesel Custom Guitars" on it. 

Sadly, I can't open it until my girl gets home... 3 1/2 more hours.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

10:33 and I'm goin' nuts! Playing the FUUUHH out of my Jackson though till she gets here lol. 

... But she STILL hasn't texted me to say she's "on the way home". 

EDIT> Just terxted... home in less than 10 minutes!

EDIT II> I didn't realize that posting back to back replies was considered spamming. Sincere apologies for that. 

I love this guitar so far!


----------



## Slunk Dragon

It's 3am and I am still awake! I haven't done this .... in months!

I don't think I should be proud of this, but I'm my own woman, and I'll be happy about that, damn it!


----------



## Mprinsje

Saw Star Wars. It was fun.

Also, listening to Taylor Swift


----------



## Sumsar

This past week I had my first job interview since graduating almost 3 months ago, so basicly my first job interview ever that meant something - and it went well. Was told after 1½ hour (f&ck me!) of interview that I had made it to the second talk, which will be sometime in January.

Also this week (today) I think I made the first mix that I thought sounded really good and comparable to much of the stuff I listen to. Still a few things here and there that I need to fix, but overall it is there. Ofc I also need the much dreaded "listen to it after a few days and see it if holds up"-test, which I usually seem to fail, but I have a good feeling about this one 
I am mixing real drums, which is very very far from mixing sampled stuff like superior drummer, so getting somewhere means a lot to me


----------



## Don Vito

Mprinsje said:


> Saw Star Wars. It was fun.
> 
> Also, listening to Taylor Swift


Me tomorrow sans TSizzle because I'm on team spotify(what I use for music in the car)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Called my old boss today asking for a summer job. She said that there's always work for a good employee and she was 90% sure that she could hire me again.


----------



## asher

In-n-Out.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Tonight I had the follow-up interview for the job I mentioned earlier. I actually didn't feel great about how I interviewed, but I guess they felt differently. They told me to sit tight and expect to hear back in a few days, but I just received the job offer 4 and a half hours later. Now all I have to do is formally accept their offer and begin the visa application, then it's off to the People's Republic. Holy .....


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Grades are officially posted, straight A's and one more semester to go until I've completed my MS.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Just beat the final boss on Castle Crashers. Now the fun _really_ begins.


----------



## Fiction

As I was buying my girlfriend presents for christmas I accidentally purchased myself a Macbook Pro, a Novation midi keyboard & a new Scarlett interface for recording heh. I also just purchased FF7 for ps3 to replay, I was hesitant to buy it for $15 when I realised I spent $15 just on lunch yesterday, and hey its christmas!


----------



## asher

Fiction said:


> As I was buying my girlfriend presents for christmas I accidentally purchased myself a Macbook Pro, a Novation midi keyboard & a new Scarlett interface for recording heh. I also just purchased FF7 for ps3 to replay, I was hesitant to buy it for $15 when I realised I spent $15 just on lunch yesterday, and hey its christmas!



You accidentally an entire Christmas!


----------



## Mprinsje

Gonna do a roadtrip pretty soon (not too far away, just going to france with a couple of friends) and i've been commisioned/have commisioned myself to make a taylor swift/slayer cd, fittingly dubbed Slaylor Swift. My car does not have an aux input co old fasioned burning it on a cd it is.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I found so many things today that I thought were lost and gone forever.


----------



## Bodes

For the first time ever I have complete control of my life. Full-time ongoing job (have been ongoing for 2 years though), a place to myself with space to play music without setting up and packing up every time I want to play, the income to be able to decide whether I want to live by myself in this place or get a house mate.

And best of all, everyone is saying how much happier I seem and am receiving compliments left, right and centre.


----------



## Bodes

^ Plus this semi-neo-classical melody thingy I just made up now is sounding ....ing awesome.


----------



## cheosamad21

THE 8 MONTH DRY SPELL IS OVER! FINALLY!


----------



## CaptainD00M

I made a decision not to conduct research in an isolated village in Odisha due to the amount of police red tape and in particular what I thought were 'ghost stories' about Maoist Guerrillas in the area. I was regretting it when I got stuck in another town for a few days with nothing to do waiting on someone who would help me research somewhere else.

This morning at the local chai shack I saw the sunday paper which had a half page story on a Moist attack in an area that was about 40km from where I was supposed to be where a number of officials were killed. It made me feel a lot better about the decision I made, and the final arrival of my contact and potential progress in actually doing research was a welcome bonus in the matter.


----------



## russmuller

I missed the enrollment period for health benefits at work. Stupid, I know, but the enrollment period coincided with a lot of time off and trips to different places. I just got a get-out-of-jail-free card with an email stating that I can call a number to enroll before the 31st! W00t!


----------



## russmuller

I've been dreading selling my drums for about 2 years because I figured I was going to have to part it out and deal with 9 different eBay auctions. I listed them 2 days ago on craigslist, and I already have a buyer for the whole kit. W00T!


----------



## russmuller

I applied for a promotion about a week and a half ago. Just got the call that the hiring manager wants to interview me on Wednesday! W00T!!!!!!! This would be a HUGE career move for me, going from call-center/phone technician to project manager/business analyst.

Also, I'm starting to feel like I'm hijacking this thread. I'm either on a run of good luck, or I'm not trying hard enough to complain.


----------



## Jake

The RGA is back.



Plus work is going pretty well, can't complain about really anything too serious which is never how my life goes


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

A new guitar model (not naming the company yet) has been announced and it has me very much excited. So I think I have found my next guitar purchase.

I'm happy......but my wallet is not.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Three things:

1. Fish tacos
2. Tater tots
3. Beer

... in no particular order...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Figured out my McCarty is a keeper, and reading reviews I'd thought I was going to have to dump a bunch of cash on a new bridge to get it down to drop C...my guy that does setups on all my keepers told me it's not necessary; he's worked on a ton and can get it intonated there no problem. Stoked.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Halfway came out of the closet -about vaping- to my parents, and all of my siblings are away for the night, so they actually let me try/use their stuff.  That's a load off of my shoulders.
Figured I'd have'ta wait until I had moved out to bring it up to them, which would be "Hey, I do this", but nope.
It was as simple as "I'm still interested in this, how do you feel about it?", and then "Here, try this" from them.


----------



## CaptainD00M

After much deliberation and agonising over this whole research trip, had a chat with the old man and decided to blow this pop stand and get the .... out of India.

Well if that aint a relief I don't know what is.

In the words of Elder:
I'm coming home.
It's been so long.
I'm coming home.

I really need to learn to trust my gut more rather than push on. Something for next time.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm finally able to record again, so I've decided that I'm gonna do a semi-solo album...I say "semi" because I'm gonna have my brother play bass on it, since he blows me away in terms of bass skills.  Either way, I'm really stoked to get started on it tomorrow!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

After three consecutive nights of binge-watching, I finally finished Season 1 of _Attack on Titan_. Apparently, I picked a good time to get into the series. Season 2 is right around the corner in 2016 now. And from what I've been told, fans of the series have been waiting about three (or more) years for Season 2.

SUCH AN AMAZING SERIES! Everyone should watch it, whether you're a fan of anime or not. The soundtrack to the series is an absolutely beautiful work of art though. In fact, the soundtrack really reminded me of why I even picked up an instrument in the first place years ago. (A few good film soundtracks inspired me at a young age.) And now, listening to the soundtrack of _Attack on Titan_, it is so refreshing.

Over the past three nights, the series has fueled me with a nearly endless amount of beautiful musical inspiration and really helped me find a new direction (perhaps, THE definitive direction) that I want to pursue in writing music. I really want to try my hand at composing film/TV/game soundtrack music. Ever since I was a kid, it is something that I kept deep in the back of my mind. I mean, like I said previously, a few good soundtracks inspired me when I first picked up an instrument. I've just never really followed it because I know that it's going to take a lot of learning to understand soundtrack composition - especially since I don't have any formal musical training or education.

Pure inspiration such as this just leaves me with this unexplainable feeling. It's so phenomenal, so fantastic that I just can't describe it... It just feels like something is dying to burst forth from me. (Only other musicians/artists with their hearts truly invested in their work would understand it.) I am now sitting here at my MIDI keyboard at almost 4:00AM with that wet burning sensation from tears in my eyes because the inspiration and what I'm feeling are both so strong.

I haven't been this inspired in a long time. (Maybe I've never been this inspired?)

On an ending note: Season 2 of _Attack on Titan_ can't come fast enough!


----------



## Mprinsje

Reached a deal on a Peavey vtm60


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Finished my last day of teaching winter break English classes today, and now I have three and a half weeks off. That's the longest break I've had since coming to Korea. I don't have three and a half weeks' worth of vacation days available, but my boss decided to just let me stay at home for the entire break rather than having me come sit in an empty school waiting for school to start back up after I run out of vacation days.

I have no special plans, of course, but that's fine. I'll be happy just to be able to get out of bed whenever I feel like it every morning, rather than when my alarm dictates I get up .


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finland just won the junior hockey world championship. F*ck NHL, WC is always the real deal.


----------



## Khaerruhl

Fat-Elf said:


> Finland just won the junior hockey world championship. F*ck NHL, WC is always the real deal.



Congrats! You guys deserved it!


----------



## AxeHappy

Fat-Elf said:


> Finland just won the junior hockey world championship. F*ck NHL, WC is always the real deal.



Then I am less sad they knocked Canada out in the first round.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Spent all day producing my first orchestral arrangement. Just uploaded it.

Told you guys that I'm going to be taking this soundtrack composition thing seriously.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Reverb finally introduced a filter for used products.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

1.) My university has reintroduced a course on Film Scoring & MIDI Techniques after having it absent from the curriculum for a few years. I am 1 of 10 students that signed up and got into the class. I'm very excited to start the course as an elective. (Like I told you guys, I'm taking this soundtrack/scoring thing seriously.) However, my expectations for the course are not high at all. I took the two Recording Technology classes here at the university, and they were a complete and utter joke. I did hardly anything - aside from the assigned mixes - and I aced the entire class as the instructor's best/favorite student. In short, I learned next to nothing. I just learned how to navigate "some" aspects of Pro Tools. That is it. I just hope that this Film Scoring course will be better.

2.) I just finished a new guitar playthrough video. But instead of me just shooting a quick video at my desk or in my room, I asked a friend who is a film major (one of the best at the local community college) to help me. We met up today and did the shots for the video. So, this will be my first high-quality video.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Spent all day producing my first orchestral arrangement. Just uploaded it.
> 
> Told you guys that I'm going to be taking this soundtrack composition thing seriously.



Link pls.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Fat-Elf said:


> Link pls.


Here you go, man.  Thanks for showing interest. Again, it's my first orchestral arrangement that I've ever done. So it's nothing too great.

I'm attaching a Soundcloud link - since the embedded Soundcloud player no longer works here on the forum, as well as a Google Drive link with slightly better quality - since Soundcloud terribly compresses everything and annihilates certain frequencies.

Soundcloud Link 1

Google Drive Link 1

I also did a version with the solo violin playing the vocal melody removed. The idea behind this was to make a version for vocalists who would like to sing over my arrangement.

Soundcloud Link 2

Google Drive Link 2


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, thanks for sharing! Sounds good, man. 

Also, thumbs up for Another. Kinda creepy anime but I liked it.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Well .... me freddie my lost bag has finally turned up in Amsterdam and I will pick it up on my return next week. A weight off my shoulders as the whole of NL has shut down due to snow and I literally had nothing that could cope with weather like that with me here in India.

In other news the artwork is almost done for the Jizz Witch Ep release, and while I still have to wait a few weeks till my room is free (I sublet) I have a room at my best friends place who has a fat brick of OG Kush with our name on it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Had a productive day of recording with my brother and jamming with friends...it feels so awesome to be out of the creative rut I was in and writing music again! 

EDIT: Here is what my brother and I recorded, if anyone feels like having a listen:

https://soundcloud.com/geetarwanksta/newsongideaabremix


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've had a pretty productive week this week with cranking out some tone tests (covers) and now getting this video playthrough for a contest done. I also got some extra hours at work this week, and my boss even gave me a little extra money for helping him all day on Friday. This productive week almost makes up for the fact that classes at the university start up again Monday (which kind of bums me out).

I just finished my latest tone test tonight. This is actually is the first time that I've sat and really made an attempt to mix something. I ended up surprising myself and the mix sounded great and really punchy. But then when I exported it and uploaded to Soundcloud and Google Drive, it seems to have lost some punch. (I double-checked all my settings on my DAW when exporting, so I'm at a loss here. Granted, I do know that both sites seem to negatively affect audio quality.)

Soundcloud Link

Google Drive Link


----------



## Kobalt

First time in a while Strings & Beyond ships the NEXT business day following my order, which wasn't the case in the last few months (usually up to a week before shipping).

Cool stuff.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I just submitted my graduation application for May and the Houston Marathon is in 6 days.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

The playthrough video that I posted about on the last page (final post at the bottom) was uploaded today. It seems to be doing alright. It's a song that I wrote for a contest. Not sure where to post it here on the forum.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

General Music, perhaps?

And I'm happy because the weather was nice today, and there's a chance I will be buying an e-pipe soon, for 25% of the original price, brand new. So as long as that works out, and is as good of a deal as it seems*, that's even more good news for me. 

*Shouldn't be anything to worry about, but I'm cynical, and I find it hard to take things at face value, so I'm trying to avoid getting my hopes up, in case it does flop.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

This video is killin' me.  Follow the link.

The Building Is On Fire!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

At night I have multiple times been dreaming about trying to hit rimshots on a snare drum, but no matter how good I hit, it still sounds weak. It feels like my subconcious knows that I want to play more drums.


----------



## Sumsar

Both my job interviews this week went very well. Both where the second interview with the respective companies (f$ck me how many interviews do you have to go through before you are actually offered a f$cking job??).

Also I just brought tickets for Behemoth + Abbath + Entombed + Inquisition* for the 29 of januar.
Its panda time matherf$cker!







*(nobody expects the spanish inquisition)


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

It's almost quittin time!!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules

"Narcos" on Netflix.

Jesus Christ, it's so good.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gonna go lay some carpet!


----------



## BucketheadRules

High Plains Drifter said:


> Gonna go lay some carpet!



Euphemism or?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Oh s#!t... I can't believe as twisted as my mind is that I didn't catch that as I was posting it lmao. 

The carpet ( huge area rug 9'x12') in our living room was about 15 years old.. yuck! So finally broke down and got a new one. But I'm seriously OCD so took forever to get it perfectly centered in the room. My fiance thinks I'm insane but when things are just the slightest bit "off" it bugs me to no end. Loving the new carpet now that it's finally in place! 

And I guess that it actually was a two-for-one post... as later last night I actually DID "lay her carpet" too! Although to be fair, that was more like silky smooth linoleum!


----------



## cult

Tracked some vocals today with our singer for a ghost brigade cover and they turned out great.

Also gonna work with some nice rosewood tomorrow to make a paper knife for the lady.
Maybe a trussrod cover for my PRS SE as well


----------



## Jake

Scored arguably the deal of my life today on some Japanese Eclipse goodness 


Guess I'm not buying anything guitar shaped with my tax return now but hey I'm not gonna complain. Maybe I'll just get that afterneath pedal I want now  

since I'm literally more than out of space to store any more guitars now.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I finished my second marathon today. I wasn't able to train like I should have due to illness, weather, and school; however, I still finished strong.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

Took some of my younger siblings to see Star Wars, and it was just as good the second time. 

And they enjoyed seeing it, and not having to pay for it, and it was a nice break after a long weekend, so I'm happy for them as well.


----------



## BucketheadRules

The bass.



Great happy song too.


----------



## Nats

Got a glowing review from my boss. I messaged my wife and told her I got a terrible review and sent her snippets from my boss' "comments" which I got from a list of the "worst restaurant reviews of 2013". She wasn't happy when I told her the truth, but she was relieved. Then she laughed.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just found out that Killswitch Engage is playing The Knitting Factory in Spokane on April 2nd. I'm so there!


----------



## J-Fender7

Just bought my ticket to see Ghost in April!


----------



## CaptainD00M

Just got invited to a finnish-pagan-poleytheist festival in the spring and propositioned by one of the organisers. Boo yaa

2016 is getting better already.


----------



## Kobalt

Post American World by Megadeth (off of Dystopia).

Amazing!!!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Ordered a 12-string acoustic.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just made this comparison pic between me about a year and 4 months ago and me today...losing weight kicks ass. 







Also, only $349 for the LTD Viper 200B!


----------



## Asrial

I just got my departure present from the brewery I was an intern at. 5 bottles of super deluxe vintage beer. Retail price: way too much.


----------



## russmuller

My state refund came through already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asher

Thank you, Subaru and Continental, for allowing me to love the snow again.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

About to have a big jam at our house tomorrow night, super excited!

I also might come into a PDP drum set, all the drums are birch with new heads. There's no mounting hardware or anything for it, but I may trade him my POD HD Pro, which I never use.
That would just mean I can piece the rest of the kit together to my discretion, which may be another gear nerding escapade. xD


----------



## CaptainD00M

This song sums up adequately why I'm both happy and not wearing a V neck


----------



## Pav

I just filed both my state and federal taxes online. After earning about $4500 last year while going to school full time, my tax refund totals $1649. Thanks, Obama.


----------



## TGOD

Because I ordered a new cable from Musician's Friend and chose free 5-6 business day shipping, and it showed up in less than two days.


----------



## Church2224

I might not have to pay any taxes this year due to all of my business expenses.


----------



## crg123

Trading my MIM mexico Fender Tele for a Godin Kingpin MIC! Pumped.


----------



## cult

Convinced the lady that it was a good time to buy a new 2x12" cab even thouh my 4x12" isn't gone yet.
Quite unusual and my 2016 rig shall be complete now.


----------



## Kobalt

Collection is growing. 

It's not really big, but for a guy who stopped pirating in 2010, not bad, I guess... Still a lot more to acquire, wherever I can find it.

On a side note, those last last two Korns, as well as the Bisque Limpkit CD, are actually as old as they are. They've seen some .... over the years.


----------



## USMarine75

My Kemper arrives today


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Got my inspiration back, found a bunch of riffs that I love and managed to write 3 new songs. Very excited to write music again!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

On the way...


----------



## cult

Kobalt said:


> Collection is growing.
> 
> It's not really big, but for a guy who stopped pirating in 2010, not bad, I guess... Still a lot more to acquire, wherever I can find it.
> 
> On a side note, those last last two Korns, as well as the Bisque Limpkit CD, are actually as old as they are. They've seen some .... over the years.



Be careful, it becomes an addiction.
At some point you'll convince yourself you'll absolutely need special Editions and whatnot.

That being said, my count is nearing the 200 CDs. Not really a whole lot, but I think there's something in the rack for every mood and situation


----------



## CaptainD00M

In order of awesome:

New boots!





About to buy new guitar:





Free ticket to Behmoth and most importantly Abbath tomorrow:


----------



## Fat-Elf

I had to pawn my guitar today and I'm just happy to be able to pay my bills now. And the good thing with pawning is that it's easier to get my guitar back because I don't want to get rid off it.


----------



## Kobalt

cult said:


> Be careful, it becomes an addiction.
> At some point you'll convince yourself you'll absolutely need special Editions and whatnot.
> 
> That being said, my count is nearing the 200 CDs. Not really a whole lot, but I think there's something in the rack for every mood and situation


It's slowly going that way, honestly. 

I'm a big Megadeth fan, and I'm looking to find the original press/mastering from Killing is my Business up through Risk. If I ever find those, I don't think I'll be very reasonable.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I had a pretty awesome trip to the pawn shop today...got to see one of my best friends that now works there that I haven't seen in a long time, and got to try my first PRS SE 7, which I may get first before the Viper 200B. With the discount my friend can get, it's only gonna be $40 more than the Viper, and while it's used, it's in great condition, and even in my favorite color out of them all, amethyst purple. Probably gonna be putting that one on layaway on Monday.


----------



## weirdoku

I just ordered a Ibanez FR320 in white, ex display and has paint chips but discounted so whatever. Always wanted a tele styled Ibanez and this is as close as it gets. Now I need to sell some .... to offset the cost!


----------



## Taylor

Happy because I'm not depressed at the moment, and I'm not sure how long it will last!


----------



## crg123

crg123 said:


> Trading my MIM mexico Fender Tele for a Godin Kingpin MIC! Pumped.









Update! Excuse the potato quality cellphone photo.


----------



## russmuller

I have a phone interview for a management position at a major guitar company! I am very excite!


----------



## Kobalt

russmuller said:


> I have a phone interview for a management position at a major guitar company! I am very excite!


Major guitar company...

Located in Arizona...

Fender (or anything under the FMIC), eh???


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Bernie smashing it in NH. Gives me hope for the future.


----------



## USMarine75

My Kemper arrived and it's even better than expected! Will prob be selling my Vetta II and Soldano HR50+ now.


----------



## asher

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Bernie smashing it in NH. Gives me hope for the future.



By far his most favorable state, though. And Iowa was second.


----------



## cwhitey2

I just bought $1700 worth of gear


----------



## ThePIGI King

cwhitey2 said:


> I just bought $1700 worth of gear



In which you are donating to me - Otherwise, I may as well repost this in the "Why I'm Sad" thread.

Anyways, awesome dude! I'm looking forward to your N$1700WOGD (New $1700 Worth Of Gear Day)!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

NGD thread incoming tomorrow when I can get some good outdoor pics...or should I say, later today, since I've managed to stay up until 2:00 AM playing this bad boy.


----------



## cwhitey2

ThePIGI King said:


> In which you are donating to me - Otherwise, I may as well repost this in the "Why I'm Sad" thread.
> 
> Anyways, awesome dude! I'm looking forward to your N$1700WOGD (New $1700 Worth Of Gear Day)!



hahahah!

I posted them already! in the gear thread and standard guitar thread  It's only 2 items hahahah


----------



## pondman

russmuller said:


> I have a phone interview for a management position at a major guitar company! I am very excite!



Good luck


----------



## Jake

Work is going quite well. Life seems stable for once.

Oh and my live studio/recording/everything axe fx setup is finally going to be coming together nicely so I can have 2 seperate rigs between live/recording.

So that's nice.


----------



## NicePants

My hand is feeling a little better, so I'm hoping it'll be close to 100% by the time I see the doc again in a week.


----------



## Sumsar

Over the last couple of months I have been upgrading my home studio which has been great.
I have done a good amount of mixing, which is also great, it is a lot easier to get good results with my new setup, however I have not really been writing any new music using this setup.
However the last couple of days I have been finding the right drum sampler, right bass and guitar tracking setup, and this morning a great free vst orchestra which after about 30 minutes of "I have no idea what the fack I am doing" I got to work 
So I feel I am pretty much ready to start working on a new project which is awesome! The idea atleast for now is for it to be some symphonic black metal thing, stylisticly somewhere between Emperor and Limbonic Art. Will see how it goes, but I am very exited to get started 

I have never tried to work with orchestral samples before or even writing orchestral music, but I have pretty extensive knowlegde on music theory and harmony, so hopefully it will work out. Needless to say a lot of learning will be involved.


----------



## JEngelking

After making a couple trips to the hardware store yesterday, and doing some sawing, staining, and drilling last night, my DIY monitor stands are already almost finished, and I think they turned out pretty great. Just gotta wait for the stain to cure and spray paint to dry and I'll be able to put it all together and finally have copious amounts of desk space.


----------



## russmuller

Because I just rocked the biggest interview of my life so far!!!!!


----------



## Demiurge

It was 70 degrees warmer today than it was Sunday.


----------



## jeremyb

My band (Samsara) gets to open for Between The Buried and Me!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Love... LOVE Samsara! ^^^


----------



## jeremyb

High Plains Drifter said:


> Love... LOVE Samsara! ^^^



LOL might be a different Samsara, we're from New Zealand


----------



## youngthrasher9

I just started an apprenticeship butcher position.

Pretty metal job if you ask me \m/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jeremyb said:


> LOL might be a different Samsara, we're from New Zealand



Yea... took me a minute lol. 

Still... That's awesome. Hope y'all have a kick-ass show.


----------



## Pweaks

After 3 years of working on an EP, I finally got around to release it today!


----------



## Genome

Happy because I met all of Dream Theater backstage on Friday night after their second London show.


----------



## Jake

Just got a hell of a promotion today, Happy Monday!!

This whole adulting thing is going well lol


----------



## Mprinsje

i cut off my neighbours internet access by changing the password (he hasn't paid in over four months, i asked him a couple of times in the last couple of weeks.) and his face when i told him that he can go fix his own internet connection was priceless. he also behaved like a child that doesn't get his way (he does that a lot tbh, he's almost 5 years older than me), slamming the door with all his might on the way out. 

he can keep the &#8364;25, this was totally worth it.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Incoming MIJ Schecter NGD when I get this back from getting a setup, Dimarzio Dominion and Tremol-no next week. Got to spend a couple hours with it the day it arrived, and it was hella fun.







Also, holy sh_i_t look at all these girl scout cookies! I have two more boxes stashed in the fridge.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ I quickly glanced at the pics and thought "He must really love Girl Scout Thin Mint Green to have his axe color-matched like that!". Okay... I'm up to speed now. 

Nice looking axe. Great mojo.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Haha that's pretty funny, and thanks. Yeah, there is a lot of green going on there.


----------



## Kobalt

Last Fall, I bought a Jackson mutt, a DKMGT body with a DXMGT neck, and upon arriving home with it, I discovered it was impossible to intonate since both pieces, while they bolt together just fine, seem to be incompatible. The neck seemed too recessed, I shimmed it, tried all kinds of things, discovered in the meantime that the neck holes were stripped and the nut was slotted too low by a previous owner...and the truss rod has a weird ass 3/8" bolt that I can't find a wrench for...

TL;DR, I tried selling it for a while, never found anyone. So now it's become a parts donor. It already donated two knobs to my C1BJ (that's the happy part lawl). Fairly recent EMG HZ set (with quick connects!) are probably gonna go in my brother's DKMGTFF who's electronics are toasted.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Got an interview for a new job a few days ago. I spoke to a friend who work there and he told me I'm pretty much already hired.


----------



## NicePants

Doctor cleared me to play guitar again today. He told me to take it slow at first and stop immediately if any numbness or weird pain starts again, but said I should be fine so long as I follow his instructions about not keeping my elbows bent for long periods or leaning against them on desks.


----------



## russmuller

I live in Phoenix, AZ and found a dude here on SSO who needed a place to live while attending Roberto-Venn to study guitar building. I let him move in as my roommate and it's seriously working out WAY better than either of us ever imagined. It makes me really happy to be able to help someone pursue their dreams, it helps pay my bills, and he's a totally cool dude. We got drunk together and bonded tonight. I'm very grateful.


----------



## cult

I think this could be the beginnings of an epic bromance 

Dude is gonna build guitars some day, might pay out for you in the end!


----------



## Mprinsje

bought a cheap ticket for Netherlands Deathfest yesterday (&#8364;55 for 3 days). should be fun.


----------



## Sumsar

I put my bands EP from a year ago on bandcamp a couple of days ago, and behold! For the first time in my life I have made money selling my own written, recorded and produced music! Sure it was only a bit less than an euro (name you price) but a few more and there will be enough to pay for the next supply of coffee for the rehearsal space!

I know it is nothing, but it is still a nice feeling 

Whats that you say, should I put some shameless selfpromotion in my post? Ok:
https://vileretribution.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Sumsar said:


> I put my bands EP from a year ago on bandcamp a couple of days ago, and behold! For the first time in my life I have made money selling my own written, recorded and produced music! Sure it was only a bit less than an euro (name you price) but a few more and there will be enough to pay for the next supply of coffee for the rehearsal space!
> 
> I know it is nothing, but it is still a nice feeling
> 
> Whats that you say, should I put some shameless selfpromotion in my post? Ok:
> https://vileretribution.bandcamp.com/releases



It's such an awesome feeling when someone actually buys music you've worked on...when I was in Final Uprising, we made up about 50 copies of our demo, and we actually managed to sell all of them, and I was so happy about that! Said demo can be heard on the link in my signature...I may as well shamelessly plug some music too.  Yours is pretty awesome man!


----------



## russmuller

It seems that this past month was big on engagements. Two different couples that are very dear friends of mine decided to get married. As if that wasn't awesome enough, both have asked me to officiate their weddings! So I'm now an ordained minister, and already practicing my wedding ceremony jokes.


----------



## Ebart

Right now? Because I graduate college in May. And I just posted my first ever perfect score on a test in my entire life. Arguably in the hardest class of my major too. Stoked!


----------



## MFB

Mad Max is winning a bunch of Oscars and it's just beautiful. A movie about a man, an amputee Amazonia and five runaway sex slaves in a post apocalypse setting making a mockery of the film academy.


----------



## kevdes93

Got a good few NGDs in the last couple months and still have a roof over my head, ill chalk it up as a victory!


----------



## Mprinsje

Netherlands Deathfest last weekend was great, especially dropdead, magrudergrind, infest, agoraphobic nosebleed, pig destroyer and primitive man. Also had a lot of fun during the countless ridiculous slam bands.


----------



## asher

Agoraphobic Nosebleed is a seriously awesome band name that actually works with any genre of music, IMO 

All I got though I haven't listened to any of those bands. But that sounds super fun anyhow.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

My first guitar was a Tele me and my Dad put together. It was the guitar I did a lot of learning on, before I was converted to 8 strings. In addition to it having a VERY unpleasant bridge pickup in it that has just far too much treble in it for my tastes.

It sat around for a few years, starting to gather dust, before I finally mustered up the courage to put a much better bridge pickup in it (Seymour Duncan '59/Custom Hybrid), and I restrung her to open Cmaj add9 tuning.

And oh my god, every time I go to pick her up and just start mindlessly riffing out, I have to starting recording, because I have almost an hour's worth of recorded videos of me riffing on this new tuning. And I am the type who won't stick to one riff for very long.

I already have too much material to sift through.


----------



## jwade

Feelin' mellow. Had a tasty cod/tuna hot pot at one of my favorite restaurants, came home and watched Chappie, now I'm just relaxing listening to Die Antwoord and Sleigh Bells


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally landed a job. It's only a 3 week gig but better than nothing.


----------



## crg123

Finally seeing Carcass tonight. Saw King Diamond like 4 times in the past 2 years. Never thought I would ever say either of those when I was kid. Now all I need is Atheist to come through Boston....


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My MS Capstone defense is in 2 hours, one last big hurdle before graduation.

Edit: Capstone Defense, passed.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Saw Coheed and Cambria and Glassjaw last night.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Beautiful day out today, 20 C and sunny. Everyone in the neighbourhood is outside using their power tools, including me.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Love those kind of days ^^^. I do a lot of outdoor projects and it's nice when the whole neighborhood is putting off a like-minded vibe.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Truck fixed without having to dip into build savings. New neck, tuners, bridge and hardware ordered. Hyped, haven't done a partscaster since 12/14!


----------



## Vostre Roy

steinmetzify said:


> Truck fixed without having to dip into build savings. New neck, tuners, bridge and hardware ordered. Hyped, haven't done a partscaster since 12/14!



Nice, love partcasters!

On my side, just got the confirmation from the bank for our first house mortgage and a that a couple will sign the lease for the appartment that we are leaving.

Stoked, should be in my house on May 1st!


----------



## NicePants

I had a perfect shave today. No cuts and smooth as glass. I followed that up with a perfect dump. It was one of those where you just get everything out and don't have to spend 8 years wiping.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Finally got a haircut today, and also had a perfect shave...gotta love that freshly-groomed feeling.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Discovered BTBAM.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Because my musical project released its first EP Bongzord:

https://jizzwitch.bandcamp.com/

It started as a joke, but I'm super proud of it


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Three of my absolute favorite bands on one tour: Being As An Ocean, Capsize, and Listener. And joining along with them are two other bands that I dig: '68 and Movements.

I cannot wait for the tour date in my state. That show is going to be amazing.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Today's second interview for a position I'm interested in went rather well; I'm glad I brought some examples of presentations I've made as well.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Played a Blackmachine B6 today.

One day... one day a B6 will be in my life. And what a glorious day that will be.


----------



## Sumsar

Originally I was quite pissed that I didn't manage to get tickets for tomorrows concert with Symphony X (one of my all time favorite bands) because it got sold out like a month before which I really didn't see coming. However in a happy turn of events I just got a ticket! WUUH

So excited! Saw them 5 years ago, by going to northen Germany for a day, but I think this is their first concert ever in Denmark, which is a bit weird as they have existed for like 20+ years.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Vostre Roy said:


> Nice, love partcasters!
> 
> On my side, just got the confirmation from the bank for our first house mortgage and a that a couple will sign the lease for the appartment that we are leaving.
> 
> Stoked, should be in my house on May 1st!




Folken grats man. I just turned 21 and have been a bit of an underachiever for the past few years, so a career and a house are a bit out of reach for me for a while, but that's got to be one of the most satisfying feelings in the world. 

Hope it all goes well! My mother was a real-estate agent while I was growing up so I know the whole thing is quite a process...just makes finally moving in and setting up all the more satisfying though.


----------



## Ralyks

Ordered a PRS SE 7 string


----------



## BucketheadRules

Just got asked to join my friends' awesome and fairly active/successful band without even having to audition


----------



## NicePants

Got very heavily recommended a guitar repair guy nearby so I can get my frets/electronics fixed up. Funny enough, the bill was vastly less than I originally thought it would be. I'm also going to see an old friend today for the first time in over 2 years and I'm stoked.


----------



## Kobalt

Held a 7 for the first time of my life, today at a pawn shop.

Ibanez RGD7421.

Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just came home to a few little boxes with some cool stuff inside-


----------



## kevdes93

Sold my iron label and I'm taking a trip to Boston tomorrow to pick up another rga121 from a member here! Just one more shift...


----------



## Blytheryn

Just found out that I'll be getting a sick tax return in June. Didn't even know I would get one this year and then it's pretty girthy. SCHWIING!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I'm going to have the lady over for the weekendand I don't work Friday.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I just did a quick MS Paint rendering of how my RG7321 will look when I have it all done, and it got me pretty stoked.


----------



## Dayviewer

Just closed a huge chapter in my musical life, album that I have started 5 years ago just released today  Feels good to look forward to new fresh material! 
For those who are interested you can check the latest posts in this thread.


----------



## Jake

Something quite trivial to most people, but I successfully set up a fully floating floyd for the first time today, mine are usually blocked or I have hardtails but I figured I should have at least one guitar for the weedly's


----------



## flint757

Finally finished my car stereo/speaker installation, fixed my turn signal that was clicking like crazy, and greased the belt to get rid of the squeaking. Now all my car needs is a tune up and I'll be good to go!


----------



## Ralyks

PRS SE 7 String should be here tomorrow


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Awesome ^^^. PRS SE 6-string yesterday. Haven't played it yet but I'm in love!


----------



## Church2224

I currently have a Schecter USA PT and a Music Man Majesty 6 string on lay away. Cannot wait to pay them off!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Over a month on, and I'm still in love with my SE 7! I have a feeling the honeymoon phase isn't gonna end for quite awhile on this one.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

That's how I feel about this one... like the honeymoon is gonna last quite a while lol. Although I feel like I'm jumping the gun since I STILL haven't played it yet. Just waiting for my fiance to get out of bed. She worked very late last night so I'm trying to let her sleep in lol. 

I'll do a proper NGD once I determine that this one will be staying, but based on looks and feel I'd say that it will REALLY have to have some major playability issue if it goes back. 

Anyway... PRS Custom 24 Axe Palace Exclusive run in trampas green with Sperzel locking tuners.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Holy damn, dat finish doe!  If it plays anywhere close to as good as it looks, I think you're in for one happy NGD! Congrats!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thanks so much. I'm super happy so far and I just can't stop touching this unfinished neck... feels absolutely wonderful! 

I think I need to drop some dishes in the kitchen to create some noise... you know... accidentally lol.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Finally got a bad tooth pulled, after literally 3 months of having no time to do it. Pain free. Dentists are amazing these days. Dude gave me some laughing gas and after that I didn't feel the shots or him pulling the tooth. Also, $16 for some Percosets. Why not? Gonna be a mellow day...


----------



## BucketheadRules

Was having a random spin on a Schecter Banshee earlier (nice enough) but through a Mesa Mark V:25, such as I own. 

The one in the shop was set fairly differently to mine but sounded fabulous, and I managed to have a play around with it to see what was going on - mine took a long time to dial in and I'm nervous of touching any of the settings in case I mess it all up after so long, but I obviously had no such concerns for one that wasn't mine. So I tinkered away and by the end, to my ears, it sounded even better than my very carefully-thought-out settings 

So I took a photo of the front panel and I'm gonna spend some time tweaking. Hopefully I'll have an even better tone by the end of it. I was playing through a 2x12 rather than my 1x12, and I was able to get it far louder than I can at home, but hey. Hopefully it'll still work.

As a side note... Jesus Christ they're SUCH loud amps, even with the volume like 5% of the way up the dial  Amazing to think that something that small and light and "only" 25 watts can be so loud, but it was like a f*cking nuke.

Also played a wine red 1982 Les Paul Custom through a 65 amp, and that was quite something too.


----------



## The omnipotent one

I changed the head gasket and water pump on my car, and it works after I put it back together! I can start to call myself a car guy now.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Just finished my second ever full band guitar pro tab from scratch.


----------



## Ralyks

Gotta post a NGD after work


----------



## piggins411

Finally got a ....ing job. Finally over the flu. Finally made a guitar tone that I don't completely hate


----------



## NicePants

Just got my guitar back from the shop and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Listened to a straight half-hour of Sithu Aye tunes. His music always puts me in a good mood.  His new tune that he released yesterday is pretty darn good. Didn't even feel like ten minutes passed when I was listening to it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Buddy/guitar teacher/writing partner came over today; my girls are out of town and it's been too long since we jammed. He's been on an old Metallica kick lately, and he's got one of my guitars tuned up to standard, so I asked him to stop over and show me a few things. I haven't played in standard in years and have forgotten pretty much everything I ever knew in that tuning. 

Dude is a monster guitarist and can play pretty much anything he wants to; since he's a nice guy he will also pretty much teach me anything I ask him to and he's patient with it. 

Started out with some MOP stuff, then some RTL, and got into some Maiden off of NOTB too. 

I took the clean intro for Battery and gained it up some, changed some things around and we got to jamming. Came out with some cool harmonized stuff that I'll end up using. Dude also showed me some patterns that can be moved around the neck for some really cool clean melody stuff. 

I've been in a rut lately; sick and working a lot. I always dig changing things up and this really energized my playing today. I'm pretty hyped for stuff to show up to get this V how I want it so I can continue in this tuning, writing more and doing different stuff. 

Drop and open tunings are always badass for me but it's nice to get out of that and into some different stuff.

tl;dr: if you're stuck in a rut jam with somebody in a different tuning than you're used to, it'll open up some stuff for you.


----------



## Kobalt

Wrasslemania.

MLB opening. GO JAYS!


----------



## BlackMastodon

5000th post on this website. 

This is my favourite website on the entire Interweb and it's all made possible by the awesome people on it. 

I was debating on whether I should leave my post count at 4999 but my OCD got the better of me.


----------



## asher

You passed 666 a long time ago, no point to freeze an account now!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

After all these years, all this waiting and all this work, I finally put the money down for an Axe-Fx. It'll be here by the end of the week. 

Now, I just have to wait until I can get purchase #2 squared away with the seller. You guys are in for a treat with this one.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Just waiting for a bank transfer to clear and then I've sold one guitar, one more to go. Hope to have the cash for another LP by the end of summer 

C standard baby!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Woke up to a package delivery containing a B7K and the Toontrack Progressive Foundry. I guess I was a morning person today.


----------



## TedEH

Keepin it vague today: Sometimes the right person just says the right thing and it makes your day.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

In a minute I'll go pick up the PRS S2 STD Satin I've been GASsing over. Then I'll get home and play the Fvck out of it, get a copy of the new Deftones album and go see Vai, Abasi, and the bunch tonight


----------



## asher

Finally got the bachelors' weekend I'm responsible for planning (best man) planned, and the bits that need booking booked.


----------



## Sumsar

asher said:


> Finally got the bachelors' weekend I'm responsible for planning (best man) planned, and the bits that need booking booked.



Cool! So assuming the guy or girl or whatever to get married is not on this forum, what do you plan to do?


----------



## asher

Sumsar said:


> Cool! So assuming the guy or girl or whatever to get married is not on this forum, what do you plan to do?



Dude actually showed me this place way back when but was mostly lurking. Course I was talking to him about stuff the whole time so 

Friday night the bride and groom parties are going out to dinner somewhere together, and then something after (there was talk of bowling). Saturday late morning we're going go karting at an indoor track place, heading into San Francisco for lunch somewhere, doing an escape room, Giants game, dinner somewhere and probably drinks and videogames after.


----------



## Sumsar

^ So it is kinda lasting several days? Thats awesome. Here it is very much a one day project. The things you are doing does not sound so different from what we do here though, except we don't have american football here


----------



## asher

It's actually baseball 

But yeah, full weekend kinda thing. Probably hanging out doing whatever Sunday.


----------



## Sumsar

I thought Giants was a football (you hardly use your feet?? the fück?) team? Or is it both?


----------



## asher

New York Giants are American football, San Francisco Giants are baseball.

Totally understandable for someone not already familiar to be confused, and also completely silly and pointless.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

NGD to come when my actual camera's battery is charged


----------



## asher

Classy lady!


----------



## Sumsar

Happy because: NEEEERDD!
But yeah they actually managed to land it correctly this time which is quite awesome!


----------



## BlackMastodon

What a time to be alive.


----------



## MoonJelly

I'm happy today because I found out my new late shift is gonna rock. Sundays off after 5 years of waiting, and I get the daylight hours to BUILD.

Also, I love my little 9 month old son. His first word was Da-da, and he's saying it all the time now.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Axe-Fx finally arrived today! Also, I got offered a very generous deal on a guitar this morning. So if I can sell the guitar that I want to sell, and if I can save up the rest of the necessary money, then I might have two NGDs incoming instead of just one.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

On my way to drop off the kids and go see Vai and Tosin!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Arktis. and Gore are both excellent albums!


----------



## Sumsar

Had to do an online test for verbal, numerical and logical stuff for a job that I applied for. Spent the last couple of days preparing and just finished the test. I thought I did well. I answered all the questions so thats a good feeling, so now I can relax a bit about it 

Also have an upcoming interview next week for a different job, which is nice, so hopefully this guy can soon have a job so he can get money so he can buy stupid amounts of gear and totally go againts my own "it's not the gear, it's the person"-mentallity which I have been preaching on this site for a while


----------



## Steinmetzify

Won a set of pickups and a harness in a contest from a very well regarded winder. Stoked!


----------



## MFB

Got taxes done.
Got a credit card.
Cleaned my room.

Just need to clean my car out and do laundry, then I'll really be batting a thousand.


----------



## TedEH

Won the Wacken metal battle for Ottawa this weekend, which is great for a bunch of reasons. 

- Winning feels good, we never win things 
- Road trip to Toronto soon
- An old friend of mine was there to celebrate with us, and that was amazing. 
- Probably more reasons


----------



## Ralyks

Just got The Force Awakens on blu ray. Good lead in to my birthday.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

This was delivered today, commencement is in one month.


----------



## Sumsar

Went to a job interview today and it went great, and was a little weird:
The guy who interviewed me (to be my boss if I get hired) was from the same area as me, went to the same highschool (which is not in the area we grew up) , also played guitar, was also somewhat of a metal head (had been to wacken and sweden open air) and had rehearsal space the same place I have - biggest difference was that he was 20 - 30 years older than me 

Anyway 200 had applied for the positions (think there is between 5 and 8 positions in total), 45 was invited to be interviewed and at the end of my interview he said that he would like to see me at a second interview and that I should prepare a little presentation of parts of my master thesis that interested him. All in all a weird and good day


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Only a few will get this.






This made me laugh so hard.  I don't even know why. Urban Dictionary comes through again.


----------



## Alex Kenivel




----------



## russmuller

Just paid for my Ormsby GTR shipping. Very excite!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Finally feeling better after a wicked lung infection that had me feeling pretty bunk for the last few days. Now that I can breathe again and my voice isn't totally screwed, I think it's gonna be time to whip out the acoustic and sing a few songs today.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Getting ready to move into new house, and as a result, finally have the space to set up a proper sim racing rig. 3x40" monitors, proper frame and racing seat, permanent mount wheel, h-shift, and pedals, surround speakers. Cannot wait to not only get it set up and use it, but continue to make improvements and tweaks to it.


----------



## russmuller

I just wrapped up a project at work that was 2 weeks overdue. While I only finished it today, we've been implementing the changes for a few weeks now and it's DRASTICALLY improved our response time to outages and high priority incidents. I was the lead on this movement to improve. 2 months ago we were being slammed with criticism for our slow response, and now the rest of the business can't keep up with us when things break.

I love when I actually have decision-making power.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Was seriously just saying here last week that all I had here for pickups to mess with was EMGs. 

Since then, a buddy threw me a Norton and an SD Tele rail he was never going to use, I won a contest for some pups and a harness, and tonight another buddy told me he liked Titans better than his NGD McCarty pickups. He knows I love those pups and offered them to me for free. 

6 pickups for pretty much free. Thanks universe. I'll get you back soon.


----------



## Kiwimac

Quite simply because I had the best sleep last night. Simple Pleasures!


----------



## russmuller

My Ormsby GTR has OFFICIALLY SHIPPED!!!! DHL is gonna get all my F5's for the next few days.


----------



## USMarine75

Just bought a Peavey HP custom and it will be here in a couple days!!! Yay me.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I had an interview Tuesday that I was really confident about and had a great feeling about. And I was right!  Just got a call giving me an offer! My 10 months of unemployment is finally up!


----------



## cwhitey2

Golf season has started and I'm going to be buying new clubs ASAP!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Opening for Gorod tomorrow with my band Abitabyss. Can't. Freaking. Wait.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Found out they're bringing back Mountain Dew Pitch Black as part of Dewcision 2016...18-year-old me is stoked. 


Dewcision 2016


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Had a blast last night! Gorod absolutely kicked ass! It was their last show of the canadian tour and they put one hell of a show. And I heard from someone that they really liked my band.


----------



## Mikeitloud

just got a new (2010) MacBook Pro! Jammed a 500g SSD into it, to use as a portable rig. 

I already have a Mac Pro 3,1 for the studio, and I just love how I can make some recordings on the mac pro, transfer them on to the macbook, go up stairs with the macbook and tweak the sh.. out of them sitting on my comfy couch!

Also having the ability to take my rig anywhere without having to lug the mac pro around


----------



## Sumsar

When I saw the new Star Wars 7 some months ago I was like "Yeah that's actually not bad". So I started this evening with watching it again. Holy fawk it is baaadd. As in worse than episode 1 bad. I got through about 1 hour before I called it quits. I guess I originally must have been in the fabled "honeymoon phase".

So bummed out on that I decided to watch Deadpool (for the first time), and damn it was brilliant, was lol'ing every several minutes, and i was greatly entertained!

Oh and if Devin Townsend was a superhero, he would totally be Deadpool.

Also the outro-music reminded me of an old friend at the university who plays saxophone who used to do the "sexy sax guy" thing alot and wake up people after parties playing "careless whisper" (which is quite priceless to watch and participate in).


----------



## BlackMastodon

Sumsar said:


> When I saw the new Star Wars 7 some months ago I was like "Yeah that's actually not bad". So I started this evening with watching it again. Holy fawk it is baaadd. As in worse than episode 1 bad. I got through about 1 hour before I called it quits. I guess I originally must have been in the fabled "honeymoon phase".


Nothing is worse than Jar Jar.


----------



## ThePIGI King

BlackMastodon said:


> Nothing is worse than Jar Jar.



You see, I used to think the same thing. But then, imagine this. In pokemon, now-a-day's the best pokemon, and the worst pokemon, get mega-evolutions. Which makes me imagine...if Star Wars adopted the same thing, we would have Mega-Jar Jar. This would be terrible. Granted, I'd have a Mega-Obi-Wan...but Mega-Jar Jar would ruin it for me


----------



## Sumsar

BlackMastodon said:


> Nothing is worse than Jar Jar.



The Starkiller Base is pretty close. Also, nevermind the bad acting and so forth, the story alone of episode 7 is also fairly on par with Jar Jar.


Aaanny way, another reason why I am happy atm:
Boaty McBoatface wins poll to name polar research vessel | Environment | The Guardian

Gotta love the British!


----------



## russmuller

russmuller said:


> My Ormsby GTR has OFFICIALLY SHIPPED!!!! DHL is gonna get all my F5's for the next few days.



GTR scheduled for delivery today! I AM SO EXCITE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Got the mind blowing news a few weeks back that I have a 23 year old
daughter I never knew about. Her Mother denied her and I all knowledge
of each other until she was 17. This girl spent 6 years trying to track me 
down online and finally nailed me down a few weeks ago. I was never a big
Facebook guy so her search may have been futile for ages. Things are way cool
between us and we've arranged to meet in the very near future! Best curveball ever. I'm over the moon and will do the right thing by this girl.


----------



## ThePIGI King

IbanezDaemon said:


> Got the mind blowing news a few weeks back that I have a 23 year old
> daughter I never knew about. Her Mother denied her and I all knowledge
> of each other until she was 17. This girl spent 6 years trying to track me
> down online and finally nailed me down a few weeks ago. I was never a big
> Facebook guy so her search may have been futile for ages. Things are way cool
> between us and we've arranged to meet in the very near future! Best curveball ever. I'm over the moon and will do the right thing by this girl.



That's spectacular man! I'm happy for you. And that's awesome that you are going to be a father to her, despite just learning about her, that takes a true man to do that. You just made my day man. We need more people like you in the world


----------



## NicePants

My harddrive kicked the bucket two days ago. Normally this would be cause for eternally cursing the universe and the rest of my living days, but I had gotten through uploading and backing up all my old files when it went, and it gave me an excuse to finally get an SSD at a good price. Holy .... it was so worth it. The load times are practically non-existent on everything.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

ThePIGI King said:


> That's spectacular man! I'm happy for you. And that's awesome that you are going to be a father to her, despite just learning about her, that takes a true man to do that. You just made my day man. We need more people like you in the world


 
Thank you!! Yeah gotta stand up and be counted now. There's a bit
of distance between us (400 miles) but I'm arranging a flight to see her
real soon. I know she isn't really happy about her current location either,
something we can chat about and maybe put right.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

AlexCorriveau said:


> Had a blast last night! Gorod absolutely kicked ass! It was their last show of the canadian tour and they put one hell of a show. And I heard from someone that they really liked my band.



Right on dude, never thought about it but having a band you love dig your stuff would be such an awesome feeling. 



IbanezDaemon said:


> Got the mind blowing news a few weeks back that I have a 23 year old
> daughter I never knew about. Her Mother denied her and I all knowledge
> of each other until she was 17. This girl spent 6 years trying to track me
> down online and finally nailed me down a few weeks ago. I was never a big
> Facebook guy so her search may have been futile for ages. Things are way cool
> between us and we've arranged to meet in the very near future! Best curveball ever. I'm over the moon and will do the right thing by this girl.



Woaaaaah. I wouldn't even know how to handle something like that, that's got to be one of those things that just totally pulls the floor out from under you! How exciting!
23-year-late congrats on being a dad, bro! Sure you guys have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Woaaaaah. I wouldn't even know how to handle something like that, that's got to be one of those things that just totally pulls the floor out from under you! How exciting!
> 23-year-late congrats on being a dad, bro! Sure you guys have a lot to catch up on!



Thanks man! Yeah blew me away for sure. While she obviously knew someone out there was her father I had zero idea of her existence. It's hard to put into words how great the last few weeks have been.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

IbanezDaemon said:


> Got the mind blowing news a few weeks back that I have a 23 year old
> daughter I never knew about. Her Mother denied her and I all knowledge
> of each other until she was 17. This girl spent 6 years trying to track me
> down online and finally nailed me down a few weeks ago. I was never a big
> Facebook guy so her search may have been futile for ages. Things are way cool
> between us and we've arranged to meet in the very near future! Best curveball ever. I'm over the moon and will do the right thing by this girl.



Congrats sir!!! That's fantastic.

Happy because the initial set up is complete.....now to clean up wires, solidify monitor mounting, and add more cool gizmos. Also ordered new sound card since the realtek surround drivers don't like my onboard sound....no rear speaker sound coming out.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Congrats sir!!! That's fantastic.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## russmuller

My car broke down at the end of last week. Turned out to be a faulty transmission control module which Ford replaced for free (my warranty is expired).

My Ormsby GTR arrived and it is everything I dreamt it could be. I was afraid that car repairs would mean I couldn't get in on run 4, but since the repair was free...


----------



## TedEH

Almost done work for the day, then a bunch of cool stuff happens: party with a bunch of old school friends that haven't seen each other in a long time, then took Friday off for a road trip to Toronto for the Wacken Metal Battle round two, then more partying probably, then sleeping in before driving back, then a whole day off with no obligations to think about.


----------



## ZXIIIT

My band/project Morphesia, will be opening for Venom and Necrophagia in June. This is my first big show with this band and will be a test to see if I can engage and maintain interest from a big crowd being a one man band.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Zombie13 said:


> My band/project Morphesia, will be opening for Venom and Necrophagia in June. This is my first big show with this band and will be a test to see if I can engage and maintain interest from a big crowd being a one man band.



Dude, that's super awesome! Congrats! That's gotta be a dream of some sort to open up for a band as huge as Venom (can't say I recognize the other band though). Congratulations!


----------



## ZXIIIT

ThePIGI King said:


> Dude, that's super awesome! Congrats! That's gotta be a dream of some sort to open up for a band as huge as Venom (can't say I recognize the other band though). Congratulations!



Thanks! I'm working hard to show that this band is serious, even if it's just me on stage.


----------



## feraledge

Because I got a tracking number...


----------



## ThePIGI King

I received a scholarship through my job! It's not a whole whole lot, but every little bit counts, right! I get to go to the annual tri-state managers convention to receive my award. Also almost wrapping up both my college semester (1 final left) and my senior year of high school. Sucks that I got my first B in college, but everything else trumps that.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Zombie13 said:


> Thanks! I'm working hard to show that this band is serious, even if it's just me on stage.



Right on dude, bring that enthusiasm on stage and don't get discouraged by people just standing around, for whatever reason people don't show they're excited for bands they don't know.

Saw Bad Omens with the Sumerian 10th Anniversary tour in Sacramento a couple months ago and they were sooooo goooooooddd but no one got into it cause nobody knew who they were.

Super excited for you dude, that's a big show!



feraledge said:


> Because I got a tracking number...



I RECOGNIZE THAT ESP.

Does this mean it's finally done? It's on it's way? 
I've got to be honest, I haven't really checked the thread in like 6 months, just been waiting for the NGD. Came out even better than I was expecting, you must be pumped, man. 
What's the ETA?


----------



## Jarmake

I just bought a white fernandes tej-45 telecaster. Hardtail, 22 frets, pointy oldschool headstock and 2 singlecoil pups. No pickguard. It just screams thrashmetal!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I got McFarlane KISS figures being shipped to my moms house. Getting ready for Spider-Man vs ace frehely vs batman.
And I may buy an other Ace and Peter to make Eric Carr and Vinnie Vincent.


----------



## audyint

I'm happy right now.. which is fairly rare. I'm going on a date with my girlfriend later and I want to get some new clothes to impress her because I'm always wearing death metal band t shirts and she's always dressed up very nicely.

So I'm excited for that.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Because today is shaping up to be NOTHING like yesterday. Thank God.


----------



## NicePants

Just bought and put a new set of strings on my guitar. It's the little things sometimes. Those D'addario's really have that almost bell-like chime to them fresh out of the package.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Went to my first barbecue of the year tonight, and had some awesome steak and chicken and hung out with good friends. All in all, it was a pretty good day!


----------



## Sumsar

Just installed a resonance control on my Bugera 333xl and it actually appears to work and my amp / home has not caught fire yet (which I kinda expected based on my electrician stills). Basicly I just added a pot that is a variable resistor in series with the resistor that was the 'factory set resonance' so that I can add more lowend, which the stock amp sort of lacks (always sounded thin). Now I just need to drill a whole and actually make the pot a part of the amp (just hanging outside in wires now ) and put the amp back together in its housing. I used some instructions I found like a year or two ago and downloaded but never got around to do it before now.

Also last week I got a job, so that is awesome! My first since graduating so I am lookin much forward to actually beginning in the position!.

This weekend I put a new youtube vid of some shred stuff, but my primary focus was the sound and video quality, which I actually think turned out quite nice despite the fact that I used a 10 year old webcam (yes that is the best cam I got, I shït you not ) (vid is the last one in my sig).

My band which has been going nowhere the last year or so just finished preproduction of a new song which is awesome, and I feel really inspired by being in a band and writing music.

The weather finely turned into the better (has been like freezing and snow the last month) and I ate breakfast outside this morning in the sun, which is an awesome way to start a day.

So yeah, life is pretty good at this point - probably gonna go down the drain soon, but I am enjoying it while it lasts


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started my new job yesterday and I'm liking it so far, really like the work environment. I'm even typing this on my work laptop right now. It's nice to work for a big company that offers it's employees free WiFi, a work phone, and real internet privileges.


----------



## Rosal76

Just found out, via Facebook, that Beyond Creation, Psycroptic and Zenith Passage will start touring in June and they will be stopping in 2 cities in Florida. Orlando and Ocala, respectively. This is the closest, that I'm aware of, that Beyond Creation will be playing to where I live. This presents me with a excellent and probably only opportunity to see one of my favorite progressive/tech death bands live.


----------



## Sumsar

Finished getting my bugera with the resonance mod back together and it still hasn't caught fire, am I doing something wrong? 

Anyway I got it into its usual position and have played it and I can say it makes a ton of difference - completely different amp. I think I will do a new mod day thread and include some test and tones at some point 

Also had a meeting with my new boss today and we talked about how I should start out learning various things, and that was fine .. aaaand then we ended up spending half the time discussing band things, guitars and talked about his pedal board which he had at his office. So yeah, my new boss is somewhat of a metal/rock dude (he is going to sweden rock in a month ) and plays guitar (doens't play metal though). Also he is a super down to earth guy.. so I don't think I could have gotten a better boss, could I?

EDIT: Also new Gorguts album is streaming (see the related thread) and it is AWESOME! Best album/EP of the year so far.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I saw a guy earlier asking if and how he could achieve a djent tone with his rig which consisted of a Fender American Strat, a Pharaoh Fuzz pedal, and a crappy Fender Hot Rod amp. Best part: he was drop-dead serious. Not trolling.

My question: how are people that f*cking stupid?

He was older, and owned an American Strat, so I like to think he wasn't a beginner, but basing that strictly on gear is a poor train of logic; and he sort of had the vernacular of a beginner. 

I just got a kick out of the post and have been laughing since I saw it. 

(I know. I'm a d*ck.)


----------



## lemeker

My surgery went well on monday for my cancer. 

Quick backstory: I had blood in my urine. It wasn't bad in the beginning, just a few drips at the end of my stream. I was on a fruit punch pre workout so I thought is red dye. So I stopped that, and it didn't clear up. A little time after that, it started to get chunky at times. So I went to the specialist and they found a malignant tumor in my bladder. Somehow umbilical tissue formed a tumor at the top portion of my bladder. We removed the tumor a couple of weeks ago, and on Monday, the doc cleaned up the tisse, and removed a portion of my bladder. 

Although I'm sore as hell, which im not too happy about, I Am cancer free.


----------



## Beefmuffin

BlackMastodon said:


> Started my new job yesterday and I'm liking it so far, really like the work environment. I'm even typing this on my work laptop right now. It's nice to work for a big company that offers it's employees free WiFi, a work phone, and real internet privileges.



Congrats man! That's when I'm typically on the forums as well =P


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lemeker said:


> My surgery went well on monday for my cancer.
> 
> Quick backstory: I had blood in my urine. It wasn't bad in the beginning, just a few drips at the end of my stream. I was on a fruit punch pre workout so I thought is red dye. So I stopped that, and it didn't clear up. A little time after that, it started to get chunky at times. So I went to the specialist and they found a malignant tumor in my bladder. Somehow umbilical tissue formed a tumor at the top portion of my bladder. We removed the tumor a couple of weeks ago, and on Monday, the doc cleaned up the tisse, and removed a portion of my bladder.
> 
> Although I'm sore as hell, which im not too happy about, I Am cancer free.



Beating cancer is fvcking metal.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Successfully merged two different kinds of slot car track for my son and I so now we have one nice big track. Had to make two converter pieces with some clipping, soldering, persuasion, and sanding.


----------



## mcleanab

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Beating cancer is fvcking metal.




Agreed.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I posted a 10-year-old picture of one of my first band's shows on Facebook, and came to find out that one of my friends met her husband for the first time at that show. My band may not have accomplished much, but it's cool to hear that we helped in some small way to bring some happiness to people.


----------



## lemeker

mcleanab said:


> Agreed.



Ty for the support everyone, much appreciated!!!!


----------



## CaptainD00M

This is SUPER shallow but I just noticed my likes given and likes received balance 

Oh and now I'm in the rather fortunate position of being able to afford a new guitar, and am in the situation where I have so much to choose from I caught myself trying to convince myself to buy something because, not because it was the one.

Its kinda cool to have options


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Ok so, now that the busy college semester is over, I'll have a lot more time to devote back to playing guitar. I'm determined to use what time that I can this summer in order to get better at playing after being stagnant for so long, learn how to construct leads/solos, and begin learning a bit of theory. Maybe I will even book some lessons with some of my favorite players. I might even write a few songs to release on my own (not commissioned songwriting work for others) if I feel inspired. But as for right now, learning and getting better > writing more.

I really hope that I'm not just hyping myself up for nothing.


----------



## CaptainD00M

^^

You can do it man, even if you only do half of what you want to do its still more than before right?

I know how you feel as I'm currently writing my thesis and have a pile of blues and rockabilly licks sitting next to me glaring at me while my guitar gently weeps in the corner due to a lack of love. One day the chops will be ours


----------



## Jamey36

So much to be happy about!
1.Been at my dream job(fishing)20 years now.
2.Finally found the right woman(after being widowed)that I will marry next year.
3.Side business is going well.
4.Two great Labrador Retrievers I adore.
5.Just ordered all my gear to start a personal home studio(love Sweetwater).
6.Shopping for my first seven string.
And I'm sure there is much more.
Life is too short to spend unhappy.Play hard.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Right on dude, bring that enthusiasm on stage and don't get discouraged by people just standing around, for whatever reason people don't show they're excited for bands they don't know.
> 
> Saw Bad Omens with the Sumerian 10th Anniversary tour in Sacramento a couple months ago and they were sooooo goooooooddd but no one got into it cause nobody knew who they were.
> 
> Super excited for you dude, that's a big show!



Thanks!  Can't wait.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Yes I meant to post yesterday Zombie but thats awesome man, and good luck. I think the fact that you are a one man band is awesome as a guy whose currently in a two man band.


----------



## broj15

Funny how when one part of my life starts to fall apart another starts to flourish. We've got 4 shows booked between now and mid july, just copped some recording gear (zoom r24, sm57's, tons of cables, etc.) and will be recording all our written material (1 ep and 3 songs we're not sure what to do with yet) within the next month. We've also got a line on a hella cheap van and have starting greasing the wheels for a tour in late summer/ early fall. Due to a lack of flyers being made for our upcoming shows me and my bassist have started designing some in gimp / photoshop and if people dig them we might start doing it regularly. Given other things going on right now in my life I'm glad I have this extra .... to keep me busy.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Because the employee at the CD store I go to is awesome, and now I really am into Fallujah and Obscura.


----------



## TedEH

I finally wrote a song that I don't think sucks.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Finally got that suckass stock pickup out of my V and threw a Nailbomb in there. All is right with that guitar again.


----------



## Fiction

In one of those positive runs of life, travelled to japan for a month this year, got my first tattoo a few days ago, I'm moving on from a job that i've had for 3 years onto bigger and better things, and all of a sudden I'm feeling far more inspired behind the guitar again as well, also planning to travel to India for 3 months from December - Feb, just lots of interesting things happening! Kind of just realised that I don't have to sit around and slog out the same thing over and over, I'll call it a quarter-life crisis I guess!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Completely STD free, which is sweet considering I've stuck my dick in questionable places.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Today I picked up my cap, gown, and hood for commencement on Friday. Tomorrow I have an interview, Wednesday I take my last final, and Thursday I have a second interview (at a different place from Tuesday's interview).


----------



## Steinmetzify

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Completely STD free, which is sweet considering I've stuck my dick in questionable places.



Same here.....always a grand feeling when he looks at you and goes nope, you're good.



ThePhilosopher said:


> Today I picked up my cap, gown, and hood for commencement on Friday. Tomorrow I have an interview, Wednesday I take my last final, and Thursday I have a second interview (at a different place from Tuesday's interview).



Congrats bro...good luck on all three!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Thanks man, my interviews should go well - one is in the field I hope to be working in (data analysis) and the other is in education. I need to get my take-home project portion of my final exam finished (it's actually running in the background at the moment) so I can start working on a little data analyst project I was given for my interview.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Thy Art Is Murder, Rings of Saturn, Fit For An Autopsy, and Dark Sermon show was amazing last night. EVERY BAND SLAYED!!! 

This is my second time seeing Thy Art Is Murder (saw them in July of last year), and I have to say that they have the tightest, punchiest live sound. All of the instruments were mixed so well and you really felt the percussive punch from their tone. 

Rings of Saturn though. You could tell that a lot of the kids were present for them because oddly enough half of the venue was completely empty early into (or midway into) Thy Art Is Murder's set. The guitars were still being run through a computer, but they sounded HEAVY although a little shrill during those long harmonized major third runs that they do. Lucas Mann though. There were moments when I was watching him and I couldn't tell if he was actually playing or not - although I know that the band has gone to fairly great lengths to prove to the Internet that Lucas can play the stuff. Miles no doubt had it DOWN. Meanwhile, Lucas was standing onstage during the whole set with the biggest "I AM BORED" expression on his face the whole time - even sighing at times followed by a "well, what now?" expression. I've never wanted to punch a musician so much. Couldn't find him before or after the set though. I guess he just didn't want to interact with fans. Miles on the other hand was the the nicest dude. I thanked him for the awesome set and got a hug. 

Shout out to the two (maybe three?) people who got knocked out cold in the pit and were carried out of the venue.


----------



## asher

Congrats Philosopher!!


----------



## russmuller

Today is my last day at work before 10 straight days off and a week-long trip to Ireland. W00T!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Work visa in-hand and flights booked, 2 days from now I'll be on my way to China for the next 15 months.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got my new black Dickies shirt in the mail this morning, and it fits great and looks pretty sharp!








Also looking forward to going out to the bar on Monday night for a friend's birthday party...it's still a little strange going to the bar considering I quit drinking a year and 5 months ago, but it doesn't really bother me, and the fun of hanging out with my friends more than outweighs any strangeness.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I didn't f*ck up my sight reading exam earlier, which I was expecting to do 

And I don't have any exams to prepare for until Thursday, so I'm going to take a well-deserved weekend off. Tonight I will play guitar properly, practising what *I* want to practice for the first time in weeks. Tomorrow night I'm watching/playing with my dad's band, and Sunday night I'm seeing my girlfriend for the first time in a couple of weeks since we've both had exams and work through the roof recently. It's gonna be a good one 

I'm not quite free from exams yet, but I'm so close I can taste it. Summer!


----------



## ThePIGI King

I am, as of a day or two ago, officially no longer a High-School student. I am a graduate. Class of 2016!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

One of the BIGGEST shows to EVER hit my city has been booked. It's going to be insane. This city isn't ready.

Hint: the lineup for the tour was announced today - a mere two hours ago.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I've really been managing my depression well lately, as well as being proactive about fixing what I've ....ed up at university because of it. After the hectic-ness of the latter, as it's Friday I've spent all night tonight just having my favourite beer, eating fried chicken and playing the new Doom. Feels so good


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

MovieStop is being liquidated by the parent company that it was purchased by (Hastings Entertainment Superstore). This means that ALL MovieStop locations are closing. Sales will start tomorrow and run through the end of June. (But watch the sales be crappy. Like probably only 10%-30% off.) If your city has a local MovieStop, go splurge at it before it is gone for good.

I'm kind of sad because I spent a lot of time and money in MovieStop back in high school. But after high school, I never set foot in there again. Oh well, the prospect of maybe finding a good deal has me happy because all the stuff will probably just be sold for even cheaper on goHastings after all of the MovieStops close.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Having just posted yesterday about my mighty need to get some new ink, it's quite the coincidence that I wound up getting some today! One of my best friends that sang for a band I played in back in the day later became a tattoo artist and was having a $20 Friday the 13th deal today, and I couldn't pass that up. It's just a small piece, so it doesn't exactly warrant a whole thread, but I've wanted ink from my friend ever since he became a tattoo artist, so I'm definitely happy about that.


----------



## Don Vito

Stop playing with us Barack, we all know sing old school Nightwish in the shower. (@6:30)


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Don Vito's new avatar pic just made me happy.

Oh sh*t whaddup?


----------



## atrfan1

For the first time in 3 years, I'm able to pick up a guitar and enjoy playing again. Also, because I just got an Epiphone Bjorn Gelotte Sig


----------



## TedEH

Went to Foufs in Montreal this weekend. How have I never been to that place before?


----------



## BucketheadRules

Because of this song and this band in general:



How anyone could listen to this and not have a big smile on their face is quite beyond me.

One of my new favourite bands. Like early pop punk, fronted by Robin Zander from Cheap Trick and with the Beach Boys singing backing  And the songs... bleedin 'ell, they are just SO catchy and well-written. Really great stuff. Pisses me off that they never really got famous.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I have my third interview with a company tomorrow, hopefully it goes well.
I won a set of Schecter Brimstone pickups for around $60 shipped, now I just need a guitar to put them in.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Deftones and Wolves in the Throne Room providing me with an ambience fix before I go to work.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not truly certain what happiness is but I'll take contentment any time. 

Rough road lately but "today was a good day"...


----------



## CaptainD00M

Because: 90's hip hop, not being anxiety triggered for days, living in a country where certain things are legal and probably having found a way to satiate my desire for a tobacco burst LP/LPC.

Oh and my crazy Rockabilly Blues kick paying off with weird soloing ideas.

Life is good.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Nothing too big going on, just kicking back this morning, drinking some good coffee, looking forward to hopefully seeing American Head Charge next month when they come through Spokane, and enjoying one of my favorite Smashing Pumpkins songs that just came on while I was typing this. Also, my tattoo finally stopped itching!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Got the job I've been interviewing for the past couple of weeks: decent starting pay, benefits, they use the same retirement system I paid into as a teacher, room for professional growth and paid training. It's like a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Sold out show last night for Say Anything and mewithoutyou. Not my type of music, but it was still a good show.


----------



## CaptainD00M

A sweet young woman from Finland.


----------



## broj15

The past week has been bitter sweet. Got to see An Atomic Whirl twice this week, and they just might be my new favorite band. Not only are they the nicest guys ever but they're probably the most wild live band I've ever seen. Take a look at this vid and you'll see why:



I'd known it was happening for a while, but one of my favorite local bands officially announced their break up. I'm incredibly bummed about that, but as one last hoorah their vocalist is bringing back Slamfest one last time and has plans to make it the biggest one yet (day 1: indie, punk, hard rock, rap, and emo. Day 2: screamo, grindcore, powerviolence, sludge, and metalcore) and he's already told me to consider myself booked.

We also started working on our demo last night (getting drums, cabs, etc. mic'd) and will starting really hitting it hard tonight. 

That being said I woke this morning feeling like .... and I'm not sure if it's because I'm exhausted from going non stop this week or if I have the flu. Either way it better clear up as I have a show on friday.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Final tour date of the Decade of the Blade Tour with Whitechapel, Fit For a King, The Plot In You, and Enterprise Earth was last night here in my city. All of the bands absolutely slayed. No words for how awesome the show was.


----------



## asher

In-N-Out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Managed to properly bias my amp without kill me or the amp.


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> In-N-Out.



Oh snap, didn't notice your new location. Recent move?

I have my own opinions on In-N-Out but who am I to rain on someone's parade, especially in the Why You Happy thread.


----------



## asher

BlackMastodon said:


> Oh snap, didn't notice your new location. Recent move?
> 
> I have my own opinions on In-N-Out but who am I to rain on someone's parade, especially in the Why You Happy thread.



Yeah, I moved home last week. Haven't been posting much except for a tiny bit of vaguebooking 

Go for it though, haha. I like them a lot more than I used to, if their fries come out soggy they're terrible, but it's nice that I can have a tasty burger and not feel terrible afterwards (Five Guys I'm looking at you).


----------



## BlackMastodon

asher said:


> Yeah, I moved home last week. Haven't been posting much except for a tiny bit of vaguebooking
> 
> Go for it though, haha. I like them a lot more than I used to, if their fries come out soggy they're terrible, but it's nice that I can have a tasty burger and not feel terrible afterwards (Five Guys I'm looking at you).


I found both 5 Guys and In-N-Out to both be tremendously overhyped.

On topic, though, so it doesn't just seem like I'm starting a sh*t flinging contest: I'm happy I finally have a few hours to play Overwatch.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I havent touched my guitar in about a week because of work. I just sat down and learned a bunch of 'slash' licks (.... in the style of or whatever) and not only did I pick them up absurdly fast, I ripped a bunch of other stuff I was still learning last week quite well.

Don't get me wrong there were screw ups, but it was such an awesome reminder of how far I've come since coming back to guitar and how close I am to finally having the fluidity of ideas and connection between what I hear in my head and what my hands can do.


----------



## TedEH

I don't have any details yet, and nothing is probably set in stone, but I've learned I might be participating in a short (10-day) tour standing in on guitar for a friend who can't go.


----------



## TedEH

Been having some good moments recently, including one this morning-
I'm a heavy guy who pretty recently started making some lifestyle changes. Not proud of it, but I was over 300lbs for a while. I had set a goal in February (at which point I was still above 280) to get myself under 250lbs- and I managed it as of last week. I'm about 248 as of this morning. Someone at work who's usually very blunt complimented me on the change. Got back in contact with an old friend I hadn't seen for two years, and when we met up the first thing they said was that I looked like I had lost weight and was looking good. Have been getting comments like this from some family too. I wouldn't call myself healthy yet, but it's reassuring that I'm actually getting somewhere, despite it not feeling like it some days.


----------



## kevdes93

Ordered a few pedals, been having a tough month and some reverb.com therapy was needed


----------



## MoonJelly

Awesome dude! I too just ordered a few pedals! Cheap Joyo stuff, but they're more for DIY modding fun than anything. Plus I bought a Metal Zone to try the Diezel Mod. I'm psyched for both of us!


----------



## Ebart

Because I finally decided to part with like 3 entire bookshelves of books, most of which are college textbooks that are still recent enough to sell on amazon. Can we say extra money for guitar related things?! Also stoked about the space I am about to have.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MoonJelly said:


> Awesome dude! I too just ordered a few pedals! Cheap Joyo stuff, but they're more for DIY modding fun than anything. Plus I bought a Metal Zone to try the Diezel Mod. I'm psyched for both of us!



I'm psyched because I want to see what this guy can do with a MetalZone.


----------



## Masoo2

Gucci Mane got freed from jail and is dropping a new mixtape tomorrow titled "Gucci Free"

His work ethic is insane. He literally got home from jail today and went straight to recording the tape.


----------



## Taylor

Fallujah and The Black Dahlia Murder put on a sick show last night


----------



## Mprinsje

Masoo2 said:


> Gucci Mane got freed from jail and is dropping a new mixtape tomorrow titled "Gucci Free"
> 
> His work ethic is insane. He literally got home from jail today and went straight to recording the tape.



BURRRRRR


In other happy news: I wrote a pretty cool solo that i'm very happy with.


----------



## Jake

I'm seeing After The Burial tonight


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I wrote and recorded a new song for my doom-metal solo project In Winter, and I'm quite happy about that both because I haven't done a song for that project in awhile, and it helped break my writer's block a bit when it comes to 8-string stuff, as I've had a bit of trouble working it into my playing/writing style. It will be posted as soon as I add vocals to it!

EDIT: Finished! Enjoy.


----------



## kevdes93

One of the pedals I bought was supposed to get here Tuesday because of the long weekend but it arrived today! Now I only have to slough through 5 more hours of 100° pizza making to enjoy my NPD


----------



## CaptainD00M

I busted my ass for 11 days working around 14 hrs for most of them to edit a whole academic journal for my boss. I sent it in at 2.30am on Friday morning last week and at 9am this morning had an email from my boss saying he was astounded by the word id done in that time. 

I walked into work wearing my battle vest and boots feeling like I'd invaded Paris and won. LFM (Lifes ....ing Marvellous)


----------



## shadscbr

I know it sounds crazy to be excited over a lawn mower....but I just got this Scag zero turn, and it's total lawn domination, plus- Orange is fast. The neighbors can't out-mow me now, LOL, i'll mow every night    





Shad


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The guitarist of one of my favorite bands, Medication, likes my new song! Also, I tried to edit my previous post, as I had to make a couple mix adjustments and wound up taking down the old video, but it won't let me, so here it is for anyone who is interested in listening!


----------



## sniperfreak223

Finished my upgrades, finally getting muscle definition again...

...oh, and one month until AnthroCon...and two weeks to my two-year anniversary ^-^


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

shadscbr said:


> The neighbors can't out-mow me now, LOL, i'll mow every night



Dinkleberg.....


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

NGD incoming! I feel like the world's biggest idiot because it's going to leave a huge hole in my wallet and I just finished paying my debts. I just couldn't resist.

Hint: it starts with ESP, ends with Horizon


----------



## cip 123

I got a Carvin JB200 coming in tomorrow. Not only my dream guitar but some ridiculous specs (IMO) I'm super excited!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

It's June so I just started 7 months of training for my first marathon in January, kicked it off with a 5 mile run this morning. Been running for a year now, and have never felt better health wise...


----------



## CaptainD00M

Started training in sword fighting and medieval grappling came home from first night to find a message from my best mate that he was driving his van down to Haarlem to see Bongripper tonight did I wanna come?

Hell yes!

Folk festival tomorrow for two days, life is pretty good!


----------



## myrtorp

Last two weeks I've finally had the chance to work. My friend's boss needed some extra hands and my brother and I got some work  Some balcony assembling and painting.
I've been searching for work (unsucessfully) lately and being torn between going for work or further studies so this was more than welcome. I have a feeling we will be called in again if the slightly over optimistic boss ends up with a little too much work again hehe!

I also quit my band that I was part of only for like 2 months. Reason was that I wasn't really as into it as the other guys, lacking commitment a bit. They took it well though and I agreed to still record stuff for them, demos and such. Feels like a weight off my shoulders, silly as it sounds.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Shame that the good days are sometimes so few and far between but...

Got my new pc monitor hooked up as well as making/ hanging a shelf... nothing fancy but it works for me. Then fell asleep on the sofa and awoke to my fiance setting down a stack of homemade pancakes with butter & syrup. Grabbed some fresh socks, tshirts, and some manhood-containment units at walmart... much needed lol. 

Then... because we've had nothing but rain lately, we decided to take advantage of the [finally] nice day. Wound up in a cool spot watching clouds. Oh... and got home to find a little package from Sweetwater on the porch. Nothing much but everything combined made it a good day and brought me some brief solace... happiness?? 

Anyway... pics... why not? Hope y'all are having a good evening.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Saw Bongripper last night which was amazeballs and found out that the dude who runs the Southern Lord office in Europe heard Jizz Witch and really liked it.


----------



## Mprinsje

Booked 3 days at the beginning of July in a studio for my band. Studio is pretty sick, all kinds of vintage gear and it's pretty large. Luckily it's owned by a friend of us so we don't have to pay full price


----------



## Hywel

Just found out I've passed all my med school exams and I'll start work as a doctor in July.


----------



## Noxon

Hywel said:


> Just found out I've passed all my med school exams and I'll start work as a doctor in July.



Congrats man! That is an awesome accomplishment.


----------



## Hywel

Noxon said:


> Congrats man! That is an awesome accomplishment.



Thanks! Now I've just got to make sure I don't get kicked out before graduation.


----------



## Mprinsje

Just saw Melvins live today. Were awesome.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Congrats Hywel! You can now join Purelojik in the club of doctors who also make sweet guitars.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

so being a massive metalhead i surrounded myself in the music and rarely listened to much else... i wasn't ignorant, but there was so much metal to listen to i never had time to check out much else. 

since my cd player has been busted and i dont have an mp3 player, im taking time to listen to things i missed out on. 

why am i happy?

currently listening to Wu Tang's 36 chambers for the first time... holy god is this good


----------



## TedEH

Kind of a small thing, but I think it's worth recognizing the small wins.... and I'm being very vague as usual. 

I was having a rough time a few months ago- just very generally unhappy, so I sat down and made a list of personal goals. I went back to look at the list today and realized I've completed at least three of the items I wanted, and a few more are making good progress.

It feels important lately to take stock of small accomplishments.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm pretty happy because my brother and I finished a Smashing Pumpkins cover that we've been working on the last couple of days, and it came out pretty good for the gear we have to work with.  It's also the first good recording I have of my new (to me) PRS SE 7, so that is awesome as well!

https://soundcloud.com/brailledecibel/braille-decibel-in-the-arms-of-sleep-smashing-pumpkins-cover


----------



## ThePIGI King

On a riff writing streak today  And because I had the time to watch all of BTBAM's Colors Live and Future Sequence Live tonight. BTBAM!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

ThePIGI King said:


> On a riff writing streak today  And because I had the time to watch all of BTBAM's Colors Live and Future Sequence Live tonight. BTBAM!



These are the best days.


----------



## p0ke

Our car passed its' annual inspection  

Last year it needed some welding that cost us nearly 200&#8364;, this time we only got a warning about a leaking shock absorber that we'll need to replace before next year's inspection  And we've been planning on replacing all of them for a long time anyway, since they're pretty much completely worn out.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Heading up to Spokane today to see American Head Charge and Motograter, so I'm quite stoked about that.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity

Just listened to traced in air back to back with retraced so there's that. I'm also happy that I'll be leaving this city for greener pastures soon.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Filed all my employment paperwork with my new employer, now the enjoy the rest of my time off until I start working.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not really happy at all but thought this was too cool... My fiance gave this to me today... really fills out the wall. She's pretty awesome imo.


----------



## Necris

Want to feel like you've made progress musically? Look back 7 or 8 years. 
Listening to old music/recordings of mine. I've improved drastically at mixing and recording since I first recorded anything in 2009 and, while a few of the tracks I wrote way back in summer 2008/winter 2009 for my first (and only) band were solid, overall my songs flow so much better now. 

I think buying a proper acoustic drum kit and learning to record those properly is a significant piece of the puzzle for future improvement recording-wise since Superior Drummer has always been unsatisfying to me, no matter how much effort I put in to making it sound good it just doesn't sit right with me, just like VST amp sims didn't.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Had one of these at our old rehearsal place, which burned down. So watch out, it might be cursed


----------



## TedEH

Necris said:


> Want to feel like you've made progress musically? Look back 7 or 8 years.



I've been in a similar place lately. Decided a while back to compile a sort of "solo album" project by reworking a bunch of the random bits I've come up with in the last 10 years but never did anything with, and it's interesting to watch the progression in both the writing and the recording quality. It speaks both to the growth I've made as a musician, but also as a person.

Also agreed about the drums. Purely programmed drums lack some kind of intangible human element to my ears, and sometimes that works, but for me, it just doesn't sit right. There's also some value in understanding the limitations and feel for the instrument that a real drummer would have. I find it weird to listen to a programmed drum part and think to myself "a real drummer would never do that", either because it's physically impossible, or just doesn't make any sense in terms of how a drummer moves or responds to the kit etc.


----------



## flint757

My drummer would write our programmed drums back in the day and would limit his parts to what he physically could do. Between that and not having maxed out velocities for every hit you can get an organic feel out of programmed drums easily. It helps if someone who knows drums is involved though for sure.


----------



## Alberto7

I'm so drunk I just tried to eat a cookie with a spoon. That's how happy I am right now.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Alberto7 said:


> I'm so drunk I just tried to eat a cookie with a spoon. That's how happy I am right now.



Lets be friends.


----------



## Alberto7

Well, that's embarrassing.  I wasn't that sh1tfaced, just drunk and hungry enough to begin doing that and suddenly realize how stupid it was.  T'was a fun and chilled out night.


----------



## Mprinsje

finally got learned how to play the black mountain rag.


----------



## Electric Wizard

In return for working through lunch on my birthday, I got a crazy deal on a Charvel as soon as I got home today. That was pretty cool of you universe, thanks fam.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Because beer. Screw grammar.


----------



## asher

steinmetzify said:


> Because beer. Screw grammar.


----------



## kerdeh

I finally gave up trying to tune my 7 string to Within the Ruins' ridiculous tuning. On top of that I finally put together a good sounding set of strings and I'm playing in drop G. 

My agile 7 string has just been sitting in the corner for the past two years because I haven't been able to find a set of strings that were long enough to reach the tuners. It's got a reverse headstock, so no matter what set of strings I bought (I think I bought 10-15 sets of strings with no success), I've finally got a rad set that I like. 

I hashed out enough riffs to arrange a song on my 7 for the first time in 2 years, when I had the original strings on it. 

Now I'm shopping around for some epic passive pickups to throw in that boy; after that I'll start looking into having an evertune bridge installed. 

Today was a great day. Hopefully you all had an awesome day.


----------



## Mprinsje

decided to go on a holiday with my gf to germany this year. will be the first time i'm going on a real holiday with a gf, or with anyone other than my parents for that matter.


----------



## broj15

Well it's confirmed. My band is playing one of the biggest grind / hardcore / noise / experimental fests happening in the midwest this summer. We're playing the very first slot on day one but I really don't care . I'm just excited/honored to be sharing the stage with bands such as Cult Leader, Primitive Man, Sea Of Sh_i_t, Of Feather and Bone, + 37 other amazing bands that I don't have time to name. when the fest was announced early this year I had made plans to go, but never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd end up playing. I feel like a kid on the night before christmas.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

kerdeh said:


> I finally gave up trying to tune my 7 string to Within the Ruins' ridiculous tuning.



This alone is cause for celebration. Joe must have bridge cables for strings. Even felt whack when I tried setting it up on the low 7 on my 8.



Mprinsje said:


> decided to go on a holiday with my gf to germany this year. will be the first time i'm going on a real holiday with a gf, or with anyone other than my parents for that matter.



Cheers! Me too, taking the gf to Tampa this week. Not quite as exciting as going out of the country, but still nice enough to kick back and relax by the beach for a few days.



broj15 said:


> Well it's confirmed. My band is playing one of the biggest grind / hardcore / noise / experimental fests happening in the midwest this summer. We're playing the very first slot on day one but I really don't care .



Hell yeah, dude!
First show of the day, you set the tone for the rest! Hope you guys kick some major ass.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Haven't been on a scale in awhile, so I'm not sure of my progress there, but I noticed my normal shirts were fitting a bit looser on me, so I decided to try one on a size smaller that I had laying around the house, and lo and behold, it fit me! I haven't been able to wear a 3xl shirt since high school, so this is pretty big for me. I still have a ways to go before I'm where I want to be, but stuff like this gives me the motivation to keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## TedEH

^ Getting a scale might be a good idea- being able to track your progress help motivation, or at least it did for me. I'm in a similar boat, was only comfortable in 3x shirts as recently as last February, but back down to 2x now (sometimes 1 depending on the brand). Being able to say "holy sh*t, I dropped 40lbs in that time" helps keep your momentum/motivation going. Whatever you're doing, keep it up.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

TedEH said:


> ^ Getting a scale might be a good idea- being able to track your progress help motivation, or at least it did for me. I'm in a similar boat, was only comfortable in 3x shirts as recently as last February, but back down to 2x now (sometimes 1 depending on the brand). Being able to say "holy sh*t, I dropped 40lbs in that time" helps keep your momentum/motivation going. Whatever you're doing, keep it up.



Thanks man! I do need to hop on one, I just don't have one at my house, so I use one whenever I go to the doctor. At last count, I've lost 70 pounds so far, so I'm pretty curious to see where I am now.


----------



## CaptainD00M

ZZ top in Amsterdam tonight, finishing a chapter of my thesis and probably home in October after 9 years living in Europe.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Mprinsje said:


> decided to go on a holiday with my gf to germany this year. will be the first time i'm going on a real holiday with a gf, or with anyone other than my parents for that matter.


Nice, man, me too! We're going to LA and San Fran for a week this Friday.


----------



## Mprinsje

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Cheers! Me too, taking the gf to Tampa this week. Not quite as exciting as going out of the country, but still nice enough to kick back and relax by the beach for a few days..



Not as exciting, and on top of that i'm at the other end of an other country in the time you've driven to LA! But i'm assuming you're not driving all the way to Florida 

have fun man!


----------



## ThePIGI King

Got told today by a talented guitarist that I'm very good, and that I need to go somewhere with my playing. Compliments don't fly often around here so that is very welcomed


----------



## sniperfreak223

Finding metalheads in unexpected places...I just had a 20-minute conversation about thrash metal...in the headless lounge at a furry convention


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm back in LA, this time just for a few days with my girlfriend before we go off to San Francisco. Man do I love this city.

I also bought a new bed to replace the shorty 10 year old one I have now.

Even better this new, awesome mattress will be delivered to my new apartment in a month. Pretty damn excited for all this.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Cause all parts are in and mockups are fun:



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I impulse-bought a lovely mahogany-bodied Ibanez acoustic for a very reasonable price. It plays like a dream.


----------



## Gravy Train

Picking up an Ibanez iron label 6 string in white with EMG's for $250 in a couple of hours!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I just got back from vacation to find that not only were the Holcomb SEs finalized and announced, but in stock and some of you lucky bastards have them already!

Never been this excited about a purchase before! Now to try and sell something I already have to make room....


----------



## Blytheryn

Last day of Tuska today. My impromptu vacation to Finland has been win.


----------



## sniperfreak223

*prepares the cringe warning and gets ready to drown in hate mail*


https://imgur.com/a/Lhn6m

New fursuit day x3


----------



## cult

Was sent on a vacation as a surprise the coming weekend.
A trip to the north sea in the Netherlands with my GF. 

This is what I need right now, a weekend just for the two of us.


----------



## BucketheadRules

This album.





Music like this just makes me so happy. I f*cking love it... this is seriously one of the very best albums I've heard for ages.

I've been working out some of the bass parts to it as well, they're killer. Jon Poole is probably my favourite bassist.


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm in the studio right now with my band, it's 2:30 right now (after midnight) and we're collectively freaking out because we've got such sick tones.


----------



## Blytheryn

Well, I'm getting one hell of a cold... But that means that I had the time to sit down and learn most of a new song I've wanted to learn for a long time. Nothing really feels as good as just learning stuff on guitar. Super stoked.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Blytheryn said:


> Well, I'm getting one hell of a cold... But that means that I had the time to sit down and learn most of a new song I've wanted to learn for a long time. Nothing really feels as good as just learning stuff on guitar. Super stoked.



F*ck yeah dude.
I learned Misery Signals' "Parallels" yesterday, it was the first new song I've learned in months now. I totally forgot how satisfying that first playthrough is.


----------



## sniperfreak223

I made pie.


----------



## Random3

After over a year of saving I will finally be putting a deposit down on a Kemper tomorrow


----------



## AxeHappy

I got a new job. At a 60% pay raise. With benefits and a pension. And I won't have to work in a ....ing factory anymore. 


So many guitars.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Did you win the f*cking job lotto?
A 60% pay raise? Niiiiiiiiiiiice, grats. What are you doing now, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AxeHappy

Driving a city bus actually! Yay for government jobs and strong unions!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Absolutely. Government jobs are completely bulletproof, hard to screw up too, once you're in! Sounds nice and laid back. Right on man, I'm happy for you. I've been toying with the idea of updating my resume and getting back in on the job quest myself lately. 

All this gear isn't going to just buy itself


----------



## AxeHappy

Thanks man, the 60% pay raise is really more because my current wage is far lower then I am happy with instead of a super high rate. The starting wage for the bus driver is higher then the overtime rate at the old job at my current wage level. 

I'm pretty damn excited, still doesn't feel real honestly.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Congrats Axehappy!


----------



## Electric Wizard

Congrats man! 

I hope no one makes you tap the sign.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Finally got onto a scale for the first time in a month and a half, and I'm down 7 more pounds...it's not a lot, but I had plateaued there for awhile where it seemed like I couldn't take any weight off no matter what I did, so I am pretty damn happy right about now.


----------



## TedEH

Opening for Hatebreed tomorrow night. I'm expecting it'll be a good show.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Well regarded engineer/preset creator asked if he could use one of my clips on his site. Small things.


----------



## Blytheryn

It's payday at midnight. Fck you, ramen.


----------



## TedEH

TedEH said:


> I'm expecting it'll be a good show.



It was indeed a good show. Now my everything hurts.


----------



## Science_Penguin

Something that occurred to me earlier today: 
I'm happy right now because Pokemon Go exists.

I've never played it, I have no intention of playing it, but I'm glad everyone's talking about it everywhere I go both on and offline, because FINALLY, I get to hear people prattle incessantly about something other than their crazy political views!


----------



## extendedsolo

Science_Penguin said:


> Something that occurred to me earlier today:
> I'm happy right now because Pokemon Go exists.
> 
> I've never played it, I have no intention of playing it, but I'm glad everyone's talking about it everywhere I go both on and offline, because FINALLY, I get to hear people prattle incessantly about something other than their crazy political views!



I'm happy right now that you didn't feel the need to rip on it. I'm agreeing that I"m happy that the world has found something good and it's not all doom and gloom.


----------



## TedEH

I'm just glad there's something to do now if you you're going to be walking around anyway.  I've been going for walks every day for health reasons, but this talk about the Pokemon game has reminded me that Ingress is a thing. 

Also just noticed that while I type this- Pokemon is not counted as a spelling mistake- it's already in whatever dictionary Firefox is using for spell check. Interesting.


----------



## Science_Penguin

extendedsolo said:


> I'm happy right now that you didn't feel the need to rip on it. I'm agreeing that I"m happy that the world has found something good and it's not all doom and gloom.



I have heard about the problems the game's been causing. I just chalk that up to the fact that people are getting used to being outside their houses again.

They'll learn eventually.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Science_Penguin said:


> ...but I'm glad everyone's talking about it everywhere I go both on and offline, because FINALLY, I get to hear people prattle incessantly about something other than their crazy political views!



I never looked at it that way, but that is a great point! I haven't played it myself, but if it's serves that purpose, I'm all for it! 


As for why I'm happy right now, I just found out that Dope, Flaw, and Motograter are coming through Spokane in September...it will be my second time seeing Dope and Motograter, and my first seeing Flaw, who I've always wanted to see live, so I'm stoked!


----------



## AxeHappy

I am officially done with Factory work. So. ....ing. Happy.


----------



## Blytheryn

AxeHappy said:


> I am officially done with Factory work. So. ....ing. Happy.



I can sympathize with you on that one, did a lot of it last year, and it might pay okay (at least here in Sweden it does) but it sucks the soul out of you.


----------



## AxeHappy

Doesn't even pay well in Canada. It's consider meaningless unpaid labour and given the employment market they can replace you at will pretty much. Fortunately, my factory was union so it was better then pretty much everywhere else in town but still .....


----------



## BlackMastodon

I wish the like function was working because I'd like that a few times over. It was a glorious day when I was done with factory work.


----------



## Leberbs

Safety Manager catches my helper and I without a spotter on the ladder and man lift. She postponed our work for about 15min while she chewed my boss' ass about not having additional techs to assist us.
My boss took it to HR. They told him to .... off and gave the safety manager a pat on the back. 

It was great and he deserved the karma.

I remember the time he denied my transfer request.
I remember the time he denied my transfer request again, asked how much it would take to keep me, and then worked with HR to have a policy written to forbid anyone in my department from transferring.
I remember the time he fired my lead tech for refusing to do what I do now and left me to work alone for a month.
I remember the time he worked with HR to refuse to give me on-call pay (I'm on call 24/7 with ONE tech whom I'm training).

I cannot wait to get out of that hell hole. Happy/Mad post.


----------



## Beefmuffin

The animated movie of The Killing Joke comes out next week!


----------



## MFB

Beefmuffin said:


> The animated movie of The Killing Joke comes out next week!



I've got tickets for Monday night's 7:30 show, really looking forward to it. DC's animated movies have been far better than any live action they've done.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Beefmuffin said:


> The animated movie of The Killing Joke comes out next week!





MFB said:


> I've got tickets for Monday night's 7:30 show, really looking forward to it. DC's animated movies have been far better than any live action they've done.



A day before my birthday, happy early birthday to me.  I got my ticket a while back with my buddy. I agree that DC's animated movies are top notch.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Incoming Blues Driver BDII, mojomojo, and EHX Hot Tubes.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Though she is in desperate need of a refinishing due to a botched attempt at adding a satin clearcoat, I was feeling some serious Les Paul-esque GAS, so I slapped a new set of strings on my ARZ307, tuned it to drop-A, and let 'er rip! If only all GAS was so easy to satisfy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got the keys to my new apartment on Sunday, just getting everything set up and delivered this week and moving in steadily. Between my girlfriend and I we have almost everything we need, so that takes some stress off. Most important was an air conditioner, especially after a week of ~40C weather with humidity.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just passed level 2 of the CFA. One more to go! .... YES!!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Because done. Yeah bitches. NGD coming soon. I made 3 modern conveniences to this. Locking Gotohs, compensated saddles, and it's in drop C lol. Told you it wouldn't be what you think.



Telemaster by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## crg123

It's the simple things in life:

My friend is getting married and has a gift registry on Bed Bath & Beyond
So I bought a ton of small things that were left and they're all things you walk on (stepping stool, floor matts, etc), not on purpose but I noticed this at check out.

I then noticed you could write a note, so I put:

"Every step you take, every move you make, I bought that for you"

Nailed it...


----------



## SD83

As simple as it gets, I managed to create my first, entirely self made mini game with Unity Engine. Yes, the only thing you can do is run around and push crates around and off a platform, there are no animations, but the physics work and all that and being someone who had no clue whatsoever as to how C# works I even figured out some stuff for the controls on my own


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

Because I have a day off #celebrate


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Because I just now saw the tags for this thread.



Asher likes this.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just got paid today, and I found out that we will finally be able to get rid of two cars that were basically dumped on us, so it will be nice to not have my house looking like a used car lot.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Victory in a two month long insurance ordeal, which resulted in a much larger settlement than it would have been had they just done their job and paid in the first place. 

Hooray for the BBB and the UT Dept of Insurance!


----------



## sniperfreak223

Got a discount on supplies so I can FINALLY start building my wendigo ^-^


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

steinmetzify said:


> Victory in a two month long insurance ordeal, which resulted in a much larger settlement than it would have been had they just done their job and paid in the first place.
> 
> Hooray for the BBB and the UT Dept of Insurance!



Nice, man. Wading through the mess of insurance bureaucracy can be a major nightmare. Glad to hear you won out!


----------



## ThePIGI King

Got tickets for an August Burns Red and Silent Planet show in a little over a month. Being my favorite band, I've always wanted to see August Burns Red. Silent Planet is super good too, so that doesn't hurt. I hope the other opening acts I've never heard before are good, that'd be cool.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

It's raining on and off here, so I can't pay guitar. 

At least im laying in a hammock on a beach in Kauai, Hawaii


----------



## Pav

I just ate a DiGiorno pizza and it was absolutely delicious. DiGiorno is easily the best frozen pizza I've ever experienced...too bad they're so obnoxiously expensive.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Big news for me in the last 5 months. Maybe some of you seen it earlier in this thread but I found out I had a daughter I never knew about back in March (23 years old). Well we met in June for the first time. She's not in a good area in England and also in an abusive relationship (physical and mental). Her (now ex) partner viciously beat her about 5 weeks ago so I knew I had to act quick.

Finally got her an apartment in my home town about a week ago and I'm flying over to collect her this coming Saturday!! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

The Acacia Strain and Oceano tonight!

Let's get violent!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Some family friends from Washington that I haven't seen in 3 years are coming to visit, which is awesome...my friend's wife has been battling brain cancer (it's in remission now, thank goodness), so it will be great to see her doing well after being afraid I might not see her again, as well as hanging out with her husband, who is a major guitar nerd, so it will be cool to geek out over musical gear together. Their son is also a really good drummer, and we're hoping to get some jam time in somehow while they're here. Another plus is that they're staying at a motel with a pool and a hot tub, so I will definitely be making use of those as well.


----------



## Vostre Roy

My band just got confirmed to open for Arkona on September 23rd when they'll be passing by my town. First gig with my new band and first gig since 2011, I'm so stoked right now!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I woke up this morning to find out that I am going viral on Twitter.


----------



## Blytheryn

A friends of mine and I have come up with an awesome project idea, and it involves video game soundtracks, power metal, Pit Viper Sunglasses and eventual keytars. It's going to blow your minds if it ever comes to fruition. We're thinking of calling it "Edge Lord".







I am stoked beyond words.


----------



## cwhitey2

I'm traveling to Colorado today!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I woke up this morning to find out that I am going viral on Twitter.



Was that you climbing Trump Tower?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Double post but mother F*CKER I love the Interstellar soundtrack! It reminds me of how much I love that movie, too. Listening to the soundtrack at work right now. Zimmer, you goddamn genius.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I agree BlackMastodon!

Mountains =


----------



## BlackMastodon

That soundtrack got me like













Alright that's the last one.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> Zimmer, you goddamn genius.



QFT. He is for sure one of the greatest composers of this generation.


----------



## mikernaut

After being Unemployed for over 1 year and my Unemployment Insurance just running out I has a Job!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

After a very, very awful last couple of weeks, the Holcomb SE I practically stole from someone came in the mail today. On top of the generally much-needed gear therapy, I gel with this guitar as much as I thought I would; which is awesome. 
I'll put up a proper NGD thread tomorrow maybe. Even though it was an 'accidental' purchase, and I really could use the money elsewhere right now, I'm glad I did it. It's nice to zone out and forget about your problems for a little while.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Flogged an amp, should have a Dark Terror soon. 
New Guitar coming.
Thesis going good.
Detox working out better than expected.
Finally found an exercise style I dig.


----------



## russmuller

My Mac Pro died suddenly the other day, out of the blue. Turned out to be a bad stick of RAM. Back in bizness, baby!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Summer Slaughter was crazy Saturday!


----------



## RobbYoung

Finally got my Uni course sorted, after they offered me a different course to the one I applied for. UGH such a relief more than happy post.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Heading out in about half an hour to go see Breaking Benjamin, Avatar, Saint Asonia, Alter Bridge, and Stitched-Up Heart...should be a pretty killer show!


----------



## Blytheryn

I just quit my job at a fast food restaurant today to work at a more upscale café. It's not university and ROTC yet, but I would seriously be going nuts if I had to work more crazy hours serving burgers and fries. Onwards and upwards, right?


----------



## MFB

I'm just sitting here at work with headphones on crushing the Swans Pandora station, and it's making me both sad and angry; but god damn it feels good to be both of those, because that's all I want to feel right now. Works been ....ty this week, so much so to the point of cancelling plans an hour in advance yesterday, so it's like, yeah - .... everything that's not this moment.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got to meet Stitched-Up Heart at the show...it was killer!


----------



## CaptainD00M

Guy who I sold my amp to got it, and its exactly what he wanted/needed which makes me happy - I like stuff to go to the kind of home its needed. Maybe I'm an idealist but I'd rather not just make money from selling my old gear off.

And in other news I got a boat load of gear today in the mail so NSD is coming!


----------



## Jake

Accepted a management position at the agency I work for yesterday and I haven't even worked there for a year yet. Finally putting my college degree to use so that it's not a useless paperweight anymore I suppose


----------



## Fretless

Got married, got a brand new jeep (fully paid off), got a pair of Manley Core's, a Manley NuMu on the way, a Manley stereo enhanced Pultec on the way, a new matched pair of AEA N22's, a new Kiesel KM8 on the way in a month, and I still have money in the bank.


----------



## feraledge

This video of Bad Brains, Fishbone and Living Colour playing "Sailin' On" at Afropunk.


----------



## naw38

I got fired yesterday, which means that I am now, once again... A househusband!!!

And my wife and I are taking my boss to court over it, which is exciting; having a common enemy is always good for relationship building, I feel.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just purchased 8Dio's Majestica sample library. I've never spent so much money on software, but this sample library is so worth the cost.


----------



## Maybrick

I was best man at my best friends wedding on Friday. It was definitely one of the best days of my life and I was so happy with how my best man speech went. Pretty nervous at the beginning but then got a ton of laughs.


----------



## Mikeitloud

Just got a Schecter C1 Exotic Star, and an Orange Rocker 30 combo!
Also going to see Five finger Death Punch on Friday!!
All of this makes me Happy


----------



## Blytheryn

I've hired an electrical engineering student to tutor me up to speed on my algebra for my SAT's/ACT's. Hoping that I'll get the grades to get into a good school/service academy and then just onwards and upwards.


----------



## broj15

After a couple months of being in a bit of a "limbo" my band has gotten back on track and we've got some big things on the horizon that I'm super stoked for so I'm taking this as an opportunity to brag a little . 

To give some backstory on the "limbo" I'll just say that we were forced to take a break from playing shows and go on "hiatus" (not an actual hiatus, but a public one. We still continued to write/record/practice) while we waited for some bullsh_i_t drama to blow over... I won't get into details as it's kind of a touchy subject, but if anyone's curious you can pm me.

Last wednesday night we played our first show in 2 months and it couldn't have gone better. The crowd was a bit small (roughly 30 people including members of bands that played) but we got to play with 2 of our favorite local band. Both bands watched our set and had really positive responses and want to book more shows with us.

Earlier that same day we were contacted by a person who runs a small tape label out of Canada who is very interested in releasing our demo on cassette which is exciting for all of us as it will be the first physical release any of us have been a part of.

Lastly we've got some big shows coming up. We'll be playing a hardcore fest/benefit in october hosted by some very good friends of ours. The lineup includes Bowels Of Judas (Indy metallic hardcore OG's), a special reunion by Ishia (techdeath/grind that includes a member of The Contortionist), and Closet Witch (the absolute BEST diy grindcore band going right now... Seeing them live was like a religious experience). When Closet Witch found out we were playing they asked us if we would like to play/ set up a show with them the next night to help them get back to their home in Iowa. We're in the process of planning a little 5 day tour with one of favorite locals that we're very good friends with that should happen some time in late october. Lastly we're planning our own "mini fest" that will take place in early december. The venue, all local bands, and several of the touring bands have been confirmed and we're just waiting to hear back from a few more of the touring bands. The idea behind it is to help form bonds between our friends in our local scene with some of our out of state friends.

So that's basically whats up right now. Despite a few set backs, this year has been very good for us over all and it looks like it will keep getting better if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

That sounds like a lot of shows with a ton of bros.
I cannot think of a funner time.


----------



## russmuller

Money's been extremely tight lately. Like, penny-pinching tight. In a span of 48 hours, I wind up with 16 hours of OT at work, 4 freelance audio editing jobs, and a buyer for the guitar I'm selling. Sweet relief!


----------



## mikernaut

So more of an expanded update of my previous post up the page, was Unemployed, UI benefits ran out, got an art test, while doing the art test found out I had a crazy upstairs neighbor who was banging on my side patio door accusing me of harassing her online, was offered the job, drove across country (later crazy lady!), barely secured a new apt. before my 1st day of work. Now I'm employed at Telltale Games studio and already learning plenty of new programs, workflow and feel a new chapter to life and my career has begun. What a ride.


----------



## BlackMastodon

mikernaut said:


> So more of an expanded update of my previous post up the page, was Unemployed, UI benefits ran out, got an art test, while doing the art test found out I had a crazy upstairs neighbor who was banging on my side patio door accusing me of harassing her online, was offered the job, drove across country (later crazy lady!), barely secured a new apt. before my 1st day of work. Now I'm employed at Telltale Games studio and already learning plenty of new programs, workflow and feel a new chapter to life and my career has begun. What a ride.


Nice! Congrats, man!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

[email protected]


----------



## Fat-Elf

My 7 month ban ended yesterday.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fat-Elf said:


> My 7 month ban ended yesterday.


----------



## russmuller

The official Ormsby Guitars facebook page shared a video I made with a review/demo of my GTR. So cool!!!


----------



## ThePIGI King

Seeing August Burns Red, Silent Planet, Erra, and Make Them Suffer tonight!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting a new tattoo in the next couple of weeks as an early birthday present to myself, and about to Skype with a girl I have a thing for that also has a thing for me. Life is good.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

In the last year and a half I've gone from being in a long distance relationship between countries, living with my parents and working in a dead-end job to getting married, moving to a new country and starting a very successful (so far) career in a leading, global IT marketing company.

On top of that I've managed to see several of my favourite bands in that time, including Opeth, Periphery, Sikth, Fall of Troy, Enter Shikari, Rings of Saturn, Norma Jean, Deftones, Between The Buried and Me, Haken and Machine Head. For all of these, and more, I've been joined by my lovely wife who is now sitting next to me playing the new Destiny expansion. Oh, and I played my first gig in about 18 months this week and got a lot of great feedback, even made new friends who could become new band members in the near future.

There's a lot of .... going down in our lives in terms of our families and my wife's career path that causes a lot of anxiety (on top of both of us suffering from massive anxiety already) but despite that I'm just so happy about the situation I've managed to create for myself, especially since I can honestly say I'm here because of my own hard work.

In short, focusing on the positives, not giving in to limiting beliefs, actually being able to be with my wife (long distance sucks) and finally having a career where I can make a genuine impact, use a lot of the skills I've gathered over the years and actually feeling valued there makes me happy.


----------



## MFB

Bringin' this one back

Decided I'm most likely going to sell my road-bike to fund my excursion back into the realm of playing paintball. I had to quit when I was a teen because when you work at 15 - 21, it's part-time and that guarantees retail; and retail means weekends, no two ways about it.

Plus it would cost me like, an entire days worth of work just to play and at that point you need all the money you can get. So I hung up my gear and committed to my bills, but now I have weekends free, money isn't a huge hang-up, so it's guns blazing come spring.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Not really one to comment on people's tattoos, but that is pretty sick.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Not really one to comment on people's tattoos, but that is pretty sick.



Thanks man.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## sniperfreak223

I *might* have just bought another 7-string x3

I had to buy it because I've never seen anything NJ series 7-string before, just the N7 and the platinum pro series.


----------



## Jake

Finally got to see John Petrucci (and those other DT dudes I guess) play


phenomenal.


----------



## Fiction

Been building my little home studio up lately, heres my recent updates;

New Desk with higher shelf for speakers,
Second Monitor for macbook
500gb SSD + 16gb Ram upgrade
Set of AKG Perception Mics for vocal/guitar/percussion
Novation Launchkey 49, upgrade from my old launchkey mini25
Purchased Logic (I've been running Pro Tools 7 LE Since like 2008 or so haha)

Also just got a promotion at my new job, so pretty much all is great.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Archery season is open and my new muzzleloader came on Saturday. Have a few weeks of vacationi have to use soon and plan On enjoying my hunting season.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Jake said:


> Finally got to see John Petrucci (and those other DT dudes I guess) play
> 
> 
> phenomenal.



I almost went to that in Scranton, thought it was the 17th. Have to catch them one of these days. Hoping they do another tour with btbam.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My friend found live video from Sw1tched on YouTube...had never seen anything from them in a live setting until tonight, so this is pretty cool.


----------



## TVasquez96

Just ordered an SD Pegasus


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Almost finished writing a new song! Very excited about it.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Vodka.


----------



## sniperfreak223

...and now I risk punishment for double posting but...new guitar day x3

Now it's off to doodle my traditional reveal comic


----------



## AxeHappy

My best friend totally has way better taste in guitars than I do. 

Luckily he lets me play them all so I can live vicariously through him!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I somehow managed to get my birthday as my fursuiter tag number at this con ^-^


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Finally got a replacement for my battery charger so I can vape again (going nearly a week without after my charger died suuuuuuucked lol), I get paid tomorrow, my shoulder is feeling better after dislocating it during a seizure last week, and for the hell of it, I put a backwards hat on and became Silent Bob.


----------



## Don Vito

My armpits smell like weed and beer.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> My armpits smell like weed and beer.



My armpits once smelled like chili chocolate cake we made during home economy class in middle school. It was awesome. 

Also, I'm happy because I could negotiate with my boss so that my morning shifts start at 7am instead of 6am because I literally can't make it to work in time if I have to be there at 6am because of the retarded public transportation.


----------



## russmuller

I'm a huge fan of the Slate Digital plugins, so I joined the Slate Audiophiles group on Facebook. Turns out Steve Slate is extraordinarily active there. I posted a mix and he commented on it: "Wow man!! Sounds awesome!!"

I can feel the validation coursing through me!


----------



## sniperfreak223

I just got a pretty serious pay raise ($2.50/hr)


----------



## Hachetjoel

damn, I wish I made $2.50 an hour


----------



## sniperfreak223

I'm actually at $14.50/hr now 


Oh...and EMG finally made an 8-string version of the EMG 60. I can die happy now.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm not fired! 

I just have to be absolutely flawless for the next year apparently.


----------



## Gravy Train

I have a guitar on the way to me right now! It should be here in a few hours, I'm pumped!


----------



## feraledge

Because Rigs of Dad is hilarious and this one is perfect.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got my new 4k monitor set up. It's f*cking enormous on my desk but it looks glorious.

Now all I need to do is sell my soul for a GTX 1080 to get the full experience.


----------



## Gravy Train

Gravy Train said:


> I have a guitar on the way to me right now! It should be here in a few hours, I'm pumped!



Guitar came in undamaged and beautifully packed. NGD to follow soon!


----------



## Fat-Elf

So, basically I was just supposed to go visit my parents who are living a 30 minute walk away from my place but on the way home I went to this rock bar and after a few pints I found myself rocking a guitar on the stage they had.


----------



## Blytheryn

So far I've submitted application packages for a USAFA nomination to two senators and have a guaranteed interview with one. I am stoked beyond words.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Clinton got stumped.
Thank god.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Clinton got stumped.
> Thank god.



Agree, surprised she got beat so bad. Just shows how much no one trusted her when dem states turned red.


----------



## chassless

^ wasn't it a close call? like just a 1% difference in total votes?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

chassless said:


> ^ wasn't it a close call? like just a 1% difference in total votes?



It was close regarding what's called "popular votes" but in terms of "electoral votes" ( which is what really matters), Trump held a very sizeable lead throughout.


----------



## aciek_l

In a few hours I should receive my brand new Kiesel Aries. 

Additionaly, despite the fact that I'am not looking for a job, I was invited to interviews by two different companies that found me on linkedin, offering better money than I have now. Well, maybe it will be time for anotgher guitar soon.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just happy to be a couple days removed from this election nonsense, and I'm feeling pretty inspired to have a crack at writing/recording something new today.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I'm headlining a local show tomorrow with my band. Can't wait!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Cool... this thread. Nice to see some good things happening to [I'm sure] some deserving people.  

Sorry to say I'm not sparkly-happy very long amidst the crushing blows of life, but... feeling good atm cause just renewed another year lease at a place I've been for a long time and that I dig for the most part AND going to hopefully take possession of a Gibson SG next week. Anyway... Gotta be thankful for the small things I guess.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Things are looking good that I'm finally gonna be moving out of Orofino soon...after living here for 20 years, and some of the bad memories and associations I have here, it's just time for a change. Moving to a bigger town with more musicians to start a band with and an actual music scene to be a part of sounds like just the thing for me right now. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Pretty awesome ^^^. Good luck with the move.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

AlexCorriveau said:


> I'm headlining a local show tomorrow with my band. Can't wait!



...and we had a blast!!


----------



## Jake

So I tried to go to my local GC to trade 2 of my guitars towards a JPXI that they had...but they didn't wanna look at my guitars even though its the annual "trade in event" so they lost my business and I bought a JP12-7 for less than the JPXI my local store had.

And I'm getting cash offers on the guitars I was going to give them now as well. So I win


----------



## A-Branger

soooo I might have a NBD tomorrow!!!!  

I have been eyeballing an Ibanez BTB33 for a loooong time, since they were released and my local store had one. Every time I go to buy strings I pick it up and test it out and a few times I have A/B against others. Which made me take into consideration the SR Premium line this year with the new colors/woods. Like "I should save bit more for it?"

but either way I never really had the money so meh.....

couple of months ago I saw on a online shop in another city a second hand BTB33 one at 879$ including a hard case(aud$ prices here), when new these bases are around 1500$ new.... So I was like YES!.... so my choice between the BTB and the SR was getting easier. And since these basses arent that popular I know I could wait to get the money

soooo.... I finally got some money yay... I even were talking trough email with the store asking about the bass and return policy blah blah, just about to pull the trigger when I log into facebook and my local "sell and buy gear" group just posted a BTB33 with case at 500$!!!!!! talk about timing lol, also theres a good chance it might be the one I used to play around in the store from ages ago.... he told me he bought it from there but 18 month ago, so not sure

either way score!!!.... the grain is not as pretty as the one in the online store, but its 380$ cheaper, so I could use that money for other stuff like getting a new surfboard lol

So Im going to check it out tomorrow to see it in person with the money on my pocket ready to take it home if its in good condition, which it looks like

yay!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I just absolutely destroyed a midterm for multivariable calculus. Finished with plenty of time to spare, best I've ever felt about a test. Got drunk af in celebration. Overall a good Tuesday


----------



## TedEH

Was handed some new drum tracks to play with yesterday- it's like Christmas for nerdy sound people.

One of our bands (Fumigation) is doing a split CD with a band from Montreal, and the drum tracking for it was done last weekend. Topon from F*ck the Facts handled the drum tracking, then it gets handed to me to finish the project the DIY way (mostly cause we don't have the budget to hire someone for the whole process ). It's always exciting to work on real drums tracked properly though.

Picked up a proper reamp box just for this project, since I'll be almost entirely in charge of guitar tones this time. It also means I'll possibly get to borrow the other guitarists Roadster for a short while in order to try to capture his sound, and I really like the sound of that thing. Real drums + roadster + my Mark IV = hopefully massive sounding tunes this time around.


----------



## MrYakob

I finally finished my first guitar build yesterday! It's far from perfect but it's in tune and makes noise so that's more than I was expecting on my first go


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just enjoying a relaxing morning with some coffee and metal blasting, and looking forward to heading over to my mom's later on to enjoy what will surely be an epic Thanksgiving dinner with my family.  Happy Thanksgiving SS.O!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BrailleDecibel said:


> Just enjoying a relaxing morning with some coffee and metal blasting, and looking forward to heading over to my mom's later on to enjoy what will surely be an epic Thanksgiving dinner with my family.  Happy Thanksgiving SS.O!



I'm really missing all of that right now but even with the loss of my parents and grandparents, it was cool this morning when I got a call from my sister who I haven't talked to in almost a year. We'll probably drift apart again at some point but for now just hearing her voice made this day a whole lot better. Plus this is the first time in 7 years that I've been off work on Thanksgiving so that's pretty cool. Friday's gonna be a mess lol but no need to stress over it for now. 

Hope that y'all have a nice day today... No doubt that we all have some great things to feel thankful for.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm really missing all of that right now but even with the loss of my parents and grandparents, it was cool this morning when I got a call from my sister who I haven't talked to in almost a year. We'll probably drift apart again at some point but for now just hearing her voice made this day a whole lot better. Plus this is the first time in 7 years that I've been off work on Thanksgiving so that's pretty cool. Friday's gonna be a mess lol but no need to stress over it for now.
> 
> Hope that y'all have a nice day today... No doubt that we all have some great things to feel thankful for.



I'm glad to hear you got to talk to your sister today, and I hope you have an awesome Thanksgiving, man. Enjoy your day off as well...sounds like a good time to get your riff on!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'm glad to hear you got to talk to your sister today, and I hope you have an awesome Thanksgiving, man. Enjoy your day off as well...sounds like a good time to get your riff on!



Thanks, man. Definitely a good time to riff it up! Plus I grabbed a new SG yesterday so time to show her some love! Peace, all.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Continue keeping your fingers crossed, knocking on wood, praying, or just sending good vibes his way, but it seems like my cat is pulling out of whatever he was sick with...his swelling has gone way down, he seems to have a bit more energy, and he's a lot more talkative today than he's been the past week, meowing at me, nudging my hand, and purring up a storm...Nermal might make it! Thanks for all the good vibes, guys, I'm sure it had to have helped somehow.


----------



## Kaura

I just got back from Sweden. Great country, great people and brought some snus with me to home.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Long story short:

I got laid off from my job.

I took an application into another establishment, and while I was there I ended up getting an interview.


I got a call a couple hours later and now I have a new job!!

I was unemployed and employed again in the same 9 hours lmao


----------



## Kaura

Browsed through some Spotify's own playlists to find a song I heard on the radio once. Found the song but also found a ton of cool new songs/bands to listen to.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got new strings on my baritone Telecaster, and I'm currently basking in that awesome new-string sound.


----------



## chassless

Just did a nice hike in the mountains and the snow today, and i was wearing shorts. Take that, society!


----------



## p0ke

I just put my really really old Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum (PCI, with a 5.25" front panel) sound card into my work PC, and wow, the difference compared to the integrated sound card is out of this world! I had totally forgotten how much difference a separate sound card can make. So much more OOMPH in my music  

The downside is that I forgot that the front panel needs a separate power cable and ended up messed around with it for a fairly long time  before connecting my headphones at the back. But yeah, I'll just connect it later on and that's that.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just finished up my newest acoustic song, and I am pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## Jake

Got promoted into a supervisory role today. That whole college thing ended up paying off.


----------



## ThePIGI King

New Impending Doom album confirmed for 2017. The long wait is now over. I can sleep soundly at night knowing they are going to deliver.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

ThePIGI King said:


> New Impending Doom album confirmed for 2017. The long wait is now over. I can sleep soundly at night knowing they are going to deliver.



I wasn't really happy for any particular reason this morning when I opened this thread, but I sure am now! Hell yeah Impending Doom!  Also, new Demon Hunter coming next year!


----------



## Dodeejeroo

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I just absolutely destroyed a midterm for multivariable calculus. Finished with plenty of time to spare, best I've ever felt about a test. Got drunk af in celebration. Overall a good Tuesday



I feel you here, I'm a good student, but still get pretty bad test anxiety. When I know I knocked one out of the park I always leave the parking lot laughing like I just got away with murder. It's a genuine adrenaline rush for me as goofy as that sounds.

I'm happy now because people are in my house putting in new floors, something my wife has been bothering me about getting done fore the last 4 years...


----------



## Blytheryn

I found out earlier today that I've been awarded a nomination to USAFA. Long process ahead before I get appointed, but it's a HUGE hurdle, to have cleared.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Blytheryn said:


> I found out earlier today that I've been awarded a nomination to USAFA. Long process ahead before I get appointed, but it's a HUGE hurdle, to have cleared.



Congrats dude. Sounds like some welcome holiday news!


----------



## Blytheryn

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Congrats dude. Sounds like some welcome holiday news!



Oh man, you know it! It super exciting, the possibility of attending my dream school and getting an awesome career just became probable. Hey it's all free too. Best news all year!


----------



## Kaura

Bought Native-Instrument Komplete Select for myself as a x-mas present. Looks like I'm set for next year when it comes to music software.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just had a wonderful Christmas dinner with my wife and both of our family's (we celebrate on the 24th). Saw some friends as well and all in just had a really good day.


----------



## crg123

Been working like a dog and actually got a good bonus so I could justify picking up this beauty! 

https://reverb.com/item/3549200-war...AvyWhwqQLHrWsWl0U2nWN5a3QgMcaAuJZ8P8HAQ&pla=1

I've always wanted a German Warwick with a full Wenge Neck, and a giant bucker ala EBMM stingray. I love the highly figured top and swamp ash back too. She's a beauty hard to believe this is a 1998 considering the condition.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Subwoofer


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just enjoying some chill time at home with the guitars for tonight, but I've got some fun plans with some friends for New Year's Eve involving sledding, barbecuing and jamming out, so I'm happy.


----------



## Leviathus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M9HphpW3pw

^i've watched this so many times today, never gets old.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I've really started to make my rounds on the emotions threads, so this will be the last stop on those. I think instead of being pissed off and resentful towards people for not being able to form a true connection, friendship wise, and blaming myself for it, I'm going to use this time to work on myself and finish what I was working on (I'm writing a psychological horror novel).


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I can't really put my finger on exactly what is making me so happy today, but I am happy...just seems like 2017 is off to a damn good start for me already, and that things are going really well for me...just having a good day all in all, I guess. After some of the horrid things I had to deal with last year, this is a refreshing change of pace. 


EDIT: I was being a bit too vague here...if you guys wanna know the real reason I am happy, hop on over to the L&R thread, yo!


----------



## chassless

It's almost breakfast time


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Because at some point in the next couple of weeks, this bad boy will be arriving at my doorstep.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Today, I have reached the mark of 3 months without a single drop of alcohol, which was my goal.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

AlexCorriveau said:


> Today, I have reached the mark of 3 months without a single drop of alcohol, which was my goal.



Get it dude!!!! I would say a full 2 years here, but I had a couple slip-ups along the way...but either way, congrats bro.


----------



## TedEH

Finally finished (potentially) the tracking for a split CD we're doing - going to give it some time to let what we've got sink in, but if there's nothing to fix then we're done tracking on our side. 

Gonna have some guest vocalists join in remotely, but I don't have to track that, I just have to sit back and wait for them to send tracks back, so I'm not counting that.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

I've completed my first full marathon. It was not as bad as I thought it'd be, though miles 17-22 were very grueling. Several times I wanted to drop out especially after 20, but I didn't. I soon realized I only had about a 5k left so I dug deep and pushed it out to the end. I can definitely understand now why some people break down at the finish line, such an incredible feeling and takes everything you have to get there... It was a great experience in hind sight and I'm definitely gonna train for another one later this year.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I am happy because losing weight has vastly improved my quality of life...I feel like a new man! 

Old me, 70 lbs heavier than now:





And me today:


----------



## Kaura

AlexCorriveau said:


> Today, I have reached the mark of 3 months without a single drop of alcohol, which was my goal.



Congrats, man! I'm 8 days in and feeling pretty good about it since that's pretty much the same amount I had sober days in total last year.


----------



## TedEH

BrailleDecibel said:


> losing weight has vastly improved my quality of life...I feel like a new man!



Good stuff.  I did the same thing within the last year- ended up dropping a ridiculous amount of weight, and it seems to have an impact on almost everything. Mood is better, health is better, the way people react to me is better. Whatever you're doing, if it's working for you, keep it up.


----------



## chassless

Amazing job, you guys doing full marathons, cutting out alcohol and losing weight! I'm cutting out sweets myself, it was time to. My family has a history of diabetes, and i used to have around 1 to 3 chocolate bars after each meal for months which just can't be good... Now I've left out sweets for sundays, and completely replaced them with fresh fruit juice whenever i get cravings. I feel far less bloated now, much better energy in general, and in just better health. Been keeping this up for a couple of weeks and I'm pretty proud of myself.


----------



## sawtoothscream

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> I've completed my first full marathon. It was not as bad as I thought it'd be, though miles 17-22 were very grueling. Several times I wanted to drop out especially after 20, but I didn't. I soon realized I only had about a 5k left so I dug deep and pushed it out to the end. I can definitely understand now why some people break down at the finish line, such an incredible feeling and takes everything you have to get there... It was a great experience in hind sight and I'm definitely gonna train for another one later this year.



Congratulations, I would have been out by mile 4 lol. Running is by far my least favorite workout ever, get too bored. Much respect for you guys that can tough it out.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> I've completed my first full marathon. It was not as bad as I thought it'd be, though miles 17-22 were very grueling. Several times I wanted to drop out especially after 20, but I didn't. I soon realized I only had about a 5k left so I dug deep and pushed it out to the end. I can definitely understand now why some people break down at the finish line, such an incredible feeling and takes everything you have to get there... It was a great experience in hind sight and I'm definitely gonna train for another one later this year.



Because you're not hardcore...unless you live hardcore.
Dude that is intense.



BrailleDecibel said:


> Old me, 70 lbs heavier than now:



Christ man, 70 lbs? That's a loooottt of work you must have done dude, much respect. 
One day I'll have the willpower you boys have


----------



## Blytheryn

Starting a new job soon that looks like a lot of fun, and the only thing left for my application to the Air Force Academy is the fitness test, which I've been practicing for for a while and feel great about it. 2017 is off to a great start.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I've been eating better and losing weight too. Sadly it's because I've been sick for 3 weeks instead of some newfound willpower, but hey, we still take those.


----------



## Gravy Train

Finished building my live/rehearsal rig. Had a band audition Friday that went well too! Now I just need to get my recording setup solved.


----------



## TedEH

I managed to pull off a drum tracking session this weekend in my very-not-sound-proofed living room in a residential area, without getting a noise complaint.  So either I'm not as bad a drummer as I think, or I got lucky. More likely, I got lucky.


----------



## bulb

i'm happy because i get to be lazy today


----------



## p0ke

bulb said:


> i'm happy because i get to be lazy today



Man, I want one of those days... Work+family+band don't really leave much time for lazyness. I guess I'll get to be lazy once my daughter's old enough to stay at grandma's overnight ...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Happy because I wrote and recorded a new song for my kinda-solo project In Winter with my new Jackson 7!

Meet Old No. 7....

https://soundcloud.com/brailledecibel/in-winter-only-a-ghost-instrumental


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

I'm happy because I just bought some new shoes and they are really comfortable.


----------



## Kimling

Going bald... Shaved my head! I can actually rock that look!


----------



## Ralyks

Getting my 65' 4K TV after work  this is going to be one hell of a gaming session tonight


----------



## Mprinsje

Picking up a jcm800 2203 tonight


----------



## TedEH

Amusing observation for the day:

I was doing some reading on a couple of websites, and was reading through a forum post where a guy was talking about experimenting in FL Studio, but he kept referring to it as "Fruit Loops". Now the banner ads everywhere I go are for cereal.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ That's hilarious. I keep getting side-bar ads for "Asian Singles". Only connection I can think of is last week when I ordered a teddy-bear from Japan for a Valentines Day gift. Either that or my fiance and I need to have a very candid talk about her interests lol.


----------



## Sumsar

Just ordered myself this bad baby:







And my band just got another great review for our debut album. It was in spanish, but google translate told me they really liked it


----------



## Keel

I have the house to myself so I can play loud  This may not seem like much, but after living with someone working graveyard shift that sleeps all day this is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## chassless

Got my tickets, visa's almost done, leaving for thailand in a couple of weeks for two months


----------



## GregoryP

Got some tickets too:
Anthrax
Periphery 
Graspop Metal Meeting


----------



## Fiction

chassless said:


> Got my tickets, visa's almost done, leaving for thailand in a couple of weeks for two months



Have fun, mang! I'll be there in 2 months also, my partner and i are leaving for India in 3 weeks, and then making our way through Thailand, Cambodia & Vietnam as well, also changing cities when I get back, exciting times


----------



## Sumsar

Totally forgot this one yesterday:

I brought tickets for Mayhem playing De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas in full


----------



## m107a1

I'm happy because I think exactly this Huracan Avio will be my next car! Next year...after some sucker puts 500mi on it and takes a $75000 depreciation hit!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm just happy to be enjoying a chill day at home, relaxing and jammin' the new fiddle...sometimes, ya just gotta appreciate life for what it is in the moment, even if nothing big is going on.


----------



## Discoqueen

I'm happy right now because I learned in class yesterday that there are no moral absolutes, so now I don't have to care about trying to be nice anymore ^.^


----------



## IGC

Happy to be home on the couch chilling, tablet in hand and TV on watching naked gun. I don't have to do anything till Monday morning when I get up and go to work. Maybe I'll clean the kitchen sink and dog poop in the yard but not much more.


----------



## Grand Rabbit

Watchin' anime, gots werk tomorrah, but recently started a new writing process with my band where things are looking like we'll finally start to get organized and have the capability to make the music as complex as we want to.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

AlexCorriveau said:


> Today, I have reached the mark of 3 months without a single drop of alcohol, which was my goal.



4 months now! I still don't know if I'm going to drink again sometimes or if I'm quitting forever, but ohhh boy, was it a great desicion to stop for a while. I have never slept better. Reaching 6 months would be nice.


----------



## DoomJazz

I'm coming back to guitar from a few years off and I feel like I'm reconnecting with a part of myself that I lost. I'm excited to reconnect with the community and share music. NGD to be posted whenever she's ready to be picked up from the shop from her setup .

ALSO



AlexCorriveau said:


> 4 months now! I still don't know if I'm going to drink again sometimes or if I'm quitting forever, but ohhh boy, was it a great desicion to stop for a while. I have never slept better. Reaching 6 months would be nice.



I'm edge, and while I've lightly considered breaking a few times, stuff like this keeps me edge and makes me feel good about it. Keep kicking ass, dude!!!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

NGD tomorrow. First one in a long, long time.


----------



## Sumsar

Just brought tickets for Devin Townsend, Between The Buried and Me and Leprous for sunday evening.
Though they are the opening band I am actually most stoked for Leprous 



Also if various dealers and shipping companies get their sh!t together I will be received both a Jackson DK7M and a Broderick pro 7 next week.


----------



## Alberto7

I just got a new gaming monitor in my room so I can have my laptop's screen and an extended desktop!  And it looks great on my desk, so I'm super stoked.

I also got a free Arduino UNO today, which is really nice.


----------



## Kaura

Went to a bar last night and sat in a table with complete strangers. One chick next to me was talking about Elder Scrolls games with someone else, so I picked up a guitar and started playing the Skyrim theme song. She went nuts and asked me to keep playing it over and over again. Didn't get to take her home but it's about time this "guitarists get all the ladies"-magic is finally starting to work.


----------



## TedEH

Kaura said:


> guitarists get all the ladies



Too bad this magic doesn't work for bassists. 

Actually, just met this one lady who seems legit interested in learning some guitar, and has claimed to understand the level of patience required. We'll see soon enough if this was legit, or just random small talk, I guess. Might be a way for me to learn if I'm any good at teaching.


----------



## Jake

I pulled the trigger on a Strandberg today. 


I need to get rid of some guitars


----------



## hairychris

Kaura said:


> Went to a bar last night and sat in a table with complete strangers. One chick next to me was talking about Elder Scrolls games with someone else, so I picked up a guitar and started playing the Skyrim theme song. She went nuts and asked me to keep playing it over and over again. Didn't get to take her home but it's about time this "guitarists get all the ladies"-magic is finally starting to work.



TBH It was probably the Skyrim thing that did it, haha.


----------



## chassless

What, did i miss something? Skyrim gets more chicks than guitar?


----------



## Kaura

hairychris said:


> TBH It was probably the Skyrim thing that did it, haha.



For sure, I think I actually played some guitar before that but it wasn't until the Skyrim theme that she got interested. 

More awesome bar stories...

Went to the same bar again last night. Sat down with the same guys than last time (except for the Skyrim girl). There was also a guy I hadn't seen before so he introduced himself and I found out that he plays in a band and they're seeking for a guitarist atm. So, today we chatted on Facebook for almost the whole day and looks like for the first time in my life I'm getting into a real band. And to make it even more awesome is that they play exactly kind of music that I like to write and play. And they also use 7-string guitars. I really hope that this leads to something.


----------



## Gravy Train

Got a new phone! iPhone 7+ in Product Red. Loving it coming from a BlackBerry.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I successfully asked a girl on a date in person for the first time today.


----------



## MFB

Dropped $400 on the last pieces of gear for the paintball season, so glad to have all of it together.


----------



## m107a1

Loaded the f*ck up on Ethereum at $9. Now it's at $50. TO THE MOON BABY!


----------



## Electric Wizard

m107a1 said:


> Loaded the f*ck up on Ethereum at $9. Now it's at $50. TO THE MOON BABY!


Ugh, I wish I had bought that low. Well done.


----------



## MetalHead40

Just acquired roughly 3000 Hendrix recordings tonight 

A combination of studio, live, and commercial for a total of over 60GB 

Jimmy is in the fuk1ng house


----------



## Mprinsje

Life's just going pretty well at the moment. Got a job that, while not a gold mine, pays for all my expenses and leaves me with enough money to save or do/buy fun stuff. Got a girlfriend who's pretty cool. Got some sweet gear past 1 1/2 year. A pretty big change from a year ago when i was studying and racking up student debt. Also have a much better relationship with my parent nog.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I discovered the miracle that is DeOxit.


----------



## myrtorp

I got a job, gonna save up for a skervesen, already decided how i want it lol.


----------



## Jake

Great job: Check
Great Girlfriend for a year who doesn't kill me for buying guitars: Check
Bought a car: Check
Axe FX II Acquired: Check
Jackson Juggernaut and Strandberg obtained: Check

2017 has been wonderful so far


----------



## p0ke

The date for my wedding just got confirmed! Less than four months to go


----------



## TedEH

Coffee lady has started drawing hearts on the lids of my coffees. They probably do it for everyone's coffee, but for the half second of "aw yeh, I bet she digs me" while I buy a coffee in the morning, before it sets in that it's just a customer service bit, I appreciate it anyway.

Gatta be happy about the small things some days.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Woman brought me fresh White Castle while running thru Vegas last night. 

I haven't had a non frozen double cheese from WC in over 20 years. 

I'm a pretty happy guy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

In a couple of weeks I get to go on a road trip to Philly to see Mastadon, Gojira, Russian Circles, and Devin Townsend Project (and to a much lesser extent, Opeth). Bloody excited about it.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

I've gotten an early start on my marathon training. Race day is the first week of January, I know I'm giving myself pllleeenty of time, but I'm determined to hit a sub 3.5 hour time. It's been going well so far too, got a nice schedule going.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Took a massive sh!t and passed a box of fresh donuts on the way back to my cube. Good start to the weekend


----------



## Demiurge

Officially on vacation. Flying to a warmer climate and not with United.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Demiurge said:


> Officially on vacation. Flying to a warmer climate and not with United.



" Fly United- or else. "


----------



## Konfyouzd

New job 

Getting the eff outa VA


----------



## TheHandOfStone

BlackMastodon said:


> In a couple of weeks I get to go on a road trip to Philly to see Mastadon, Gojira, Russian Circles, and Devin Townsend Project (and to a much lesser extent, Opeth). Bloody excited about it.


Me too!


----------



## TedEH

Ever meet someone and feel like you're pestering them with texts since you're always the one to start a conversation? Then you do one of those "ok, I'm just gonna not text and wait for her to message ME this time" kinda deals, and usually it just means you lose contact?  I guess the logic being that if they really have any interest in keeping in contact, they'll eventually reach out to you right? Seems a good way to weed out new friends or dates that are just being "nice" but aren't all that interested.

Actually got a message back this time. 

It's a small victory, and kinda childish nonsense to think of things this way, but I like to appreciate the little details that make your day.


----------



## TedEH

I feel like I've got a legit post this time:

If anyone's been following any of my threads about recording, or the album art discussion, or has listened to any of the random junk I've put up on soundcloud - I've finally finished that album. It's a bit short for an album, and it's got some rough edges, but I'm happy with it and calling it done. Release date is picked, digital distro is scheduled and and small handful of physical CDs are on the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## StrmRidr

TedEH said:


> Ever meet someone and feel like you're pestering them with texts since you're always the one to start a conversation? Then you do one of those "ok, I'm just gonna not text and wait for her to message ME this time" kinda deals, and usually it just means you lose contact?  I guess the logic being that if they really have any interest in keeping in contact, they'll eventually reach out to you right? Seems a good way to weed out new friends or dates that are just being "nice" but aren't all that interested.
> 
> Actually got a message back this time.
> 
> It's a small victory, and kinda childish nonsense to think of things this way, but I like to appreciate the little details that make your day.



I did the same thing with a lot of my "friends" over the years and it's surprising how many I haven't talked to since.


----------



## kingpinMS3

I'm happy because my daughter is learning how do to meshuggah face.


----------



## BlackMastodon

BlackMastodon said:


> In a couple of weeks I get to go on a road trip to Philly to see Mastadon, Gojira, Russian Circles, and Devin Townsend Project (and to a much lesser extent, Opeth). Bloody excited about it.


The show and the trip to Philly were an awesome time! Though I don't think I'll ever drive 12 hours each way to see a show again, flying or train from now on. . Also pretty pissed that Electric Factory started the show 30 minutes after doors and had an absolutely stupid line that outside the venue that snaked around the block and then doubled back on itself to the entrance. I missed all of Russian Circles and almost all of Devin's set, though I had that doors were at 3:30 and not 3 despite the huge piss off, the remainder of the show was incredible, and it rekindled my interest in Opeth. 

Also cool side-story: after the show, my buddy and I went to the casino nearby where I had parked my car for the weekend to play some roulette. Sat down and look over and I see Mario for Gojira.  I didn't talk to him much since he was looking pretty focused on his gambling but I basically confirmed it was him and then told him that they're awesome and I love coming to see their shows, to which he seemed genuinely grateful so he's a good dude in my book.


----------



## narad

That this guy is landsliding the French election:

[YOUTUBEVID]-AHhc7DTIsg[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Anquished

My final day of university is next Wednesday and all my work is handed in, I've just got to do a 10 min presentation. I've been stressing about it since last November as I had a huge project to do. However it's all paying off as I'm on course to finish with a good result!

Also I have a new 8 string which I got yesterday waiting for me at home to play.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Come to the realization after a long hard mental battle that I don't need other people to make me happy. For years I've lamented over failed friendships and/or friendships that never came to be no matter how much I wanted them. So, I took a long hard look at what I do have. I have my family, my hobbies, and my life and looking at it right now, it's looking pretty damn good compared to what it could be. 

Also, it's odd how little things in life can make things more convenient or all around better to suit your tastes. Pulled out my mattress from my bed and put it right next to the couch. So, when I get off work at midnight, the wife and I watch a movie or two, and then when it's time to go to sleep, roll from the couch onto the mattress and it's actually quite comfortable.


----------



## Jake

Because I saw fvcking Metallica last night and it was insane.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Got an unexpected call from a friend that had an extra ticket for Gojira/Opeth last night.

Gojira pimped it out, hard. First time seeing them live, and they didn't disappoint.

Opeth, while sounding very good, played mostly newer material that was just boring tbh. But ended the show with a cool medley of older material.

Great night overall.


----------



## Dredg

I'm happy because I'm going to go see Mastodon next weekend.


----------



## Demiurge

Yesterday, I ironed my sweater for an extended period of time just for the warmth before stepping-out.

Today, I'm installing the air conditioners because it's going to be hot AF for the next few days.

Then, I will copy & paste this to the "Why Are You Mad?" thread when I'm sweating my balls off.


----------



## MARKMYWORDS

I'm happy right now because 1 week from today is my wedding


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I'm happy because we have shows planned for both of my bands and I got my motivation back to write music, record and make videos.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Tried learning the guitar for The Spiraling Void the other day and it came way easier than I expected. 
Dove into the rest of The Faceless catalog trying the songs that I always got into but never tried, and found that I just kind of....get Keene's writing style. I am not a good guitar player. Most of the music I listen to, I cannot play. Anything more difficult than basic hardcore or metalcore songs are usually outside of my range of ability, so finding that their material 'speaks' to me was pretty cool. Feels really fulfilling to be able to shred songs I thought I was years away from being able to touch.


----------



## narad

Bitcoin, man. See also, "Why are you mad right now?"


----------



## mongey

after 25 years or so being a renter in an apartment bought and moved into our own house last week . backyard and all for our 2 year old to run around in. 

now I'm in debt and I have a growing list of stuff to do that's not play guitar . still happy though


----------



## p0ke

MARKMYWORDS said:


> I'm happy right now because 1 week from today is my wedding



High five and congratulations  Mine's ten weeks from now.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

I'm happy because after spraining my ankle 7 months ago I am _finally_ able to go out for an hour run and not have a lingering dull ache all day afterward. Be careful with your joints. A sprain can be just as bad or worse for you than some simple fractures.


----------



## Montauk Method

I just finished a song for our electronic/trip hop band. I moved away from one of my best friends of 2o years nearly, but we still work by sending stems. He's in the states, I'm living in a terrible 3rd world country. Yet, we still have managed to make some incredible music. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/montaukmethod/narcissanthem[/SC]
is our newest. We're on our sophomore album now.


----------



## cwhitey2

It's finally summer which means I get to play golf!! Which is my only other hobby besides guitar 

I have spend more in the last 2 weeks on golf stuff then I spent on guitar stuff over the last year


----------



## TedEH

Spent the long weekend filming stuff for a music video. No idea if it'll turn out good.... buuuut was fun to do anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my dad bought me a 36oz cowboy steak for my birthday. I've been eating steak for the last 4+ days


----------



## TheHandOfStone

For the first few months of the year, I'd wake up feeling sick every night. I couldn't eat normally and lost 25 pounds. My health is now in better order now that I've changed my diet and exercise habits. I still have a long ways to go until my life is completely in order, but I'm feeling so much better than before.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

After 6 weeks in the NICU, this little one may be coming home soon.


----------



## marcwormjim

TheHandOfStone said:


> For the first few months of the year, I'd wake up feeling sick every night. I couldn't eat normally and lost 25 pounds. My health is now in better order now that I've changed my diet and exercise habits. I still have a long ways to go until my life is completely in order, but I'm feeling so much better than before.



Gallbladder?


----------



## Dayviewer

Tomorrow I'm doing a gig with a 600 piece band playing 7 songs celebrating 50 years of pop music, wall of sound ain't even gonna describe it  so stoked!
I believe it's gonna be recorded for local television as well, I'll post it if it's uploaded afterwards.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

This new layout! I like it!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Looks like my girlfriend and I are buying a house together! Super exciting and terrifying and I'm sure I'll have some posts in the Why You Mad thread when it comes time to moving/repairing/renovating things over there. But for now I'm super excited to have a garage with a workspace of my own.

And Likes have returned to this site! Now for the return of Asher....


----------



## myrtorp

I got my pay and ordered a Helix rack and got Ozone 7. Now my music wont suck anymore!!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Dayviewer said:


> Tomorrow I'm doing a gig with a 600 piece band playing 7 songs celebrating 50 years of pop music, wall of sound ain't even gonna describe it  so stoked!
> I believe it's gonna be recorded for local television as well, I'll post it if it's uploaded afterwards.



Definitely post it if makes it's way to the internet, that sounds incredible! 



BlackMastodon said:


> Looks like my girlfriend and I are buying a house together! Super exciting and terrifying and I'm sure I'll have some posts in the Why You Mad thread when it comes time to moving/repairing/renovating things over there. But for now I'm super excited to have a garage with a workspace of my own.
> 
> And Likes have returned to this site! Now for the return of Asher....



Three cheers for homeownership, I'm on that quest myself at the moment so I totally get the "excited/terrified" feeling. You guys find a place already or is it more of a 'we made the decision, now we're looking' status?


----------



## El Caco

My wife.


----------



## Steinmetzify

One of my tunes got shortlisted for a tv show. Stoked to see if it makes it.


----------



## USMarine75

2nd PRS NGD in 2 weeks coming Friday. Woot!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Definitely post it if makes it's way to the internet, that sounds incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Three cheers for homeownership, I'm on that quest myself at the moment so I totally get the "excited/terrified" feeling. You guys find a place already or is it more of a 'we made the decision, now we're looking' status?


We've been looking pretty steadily since February I think but pretty casually. We finally found a place that met all of our needs and had a decent price and they accepted our offer so it's official. June 29


----------



## StrmRidr

I'm finally putting together my guitar/jam room in my basement. Can't wait for it to be completed and move all my gear in there.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I've got so many new pedals incoming! I haven't used pedals in years due to being a Line 6 POD user ever since I was a kid and due to now having an Axe-Fx. I'm not running a fully analog pedal rig. I'm still relying on my Axe-Fx, but I'm just trying to get away from it for a bit and add some "analog mojo" back into my guitar and synth tones. Mainly my synth tones since all of these incoming pedals will be used for synth processing. I'm also aiming to get effects or sounds that the Axe-Fx cannot create.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a modded mt2 for dirt cheap. ^_^


----------



## Jake

Because I have a JEM77FP on the way ahhh


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> We've been looking pretty steadily since February I think but pretty casually. We finally found a place that met all of our needs and had a decent price and they accepted our offer so it's official. June 29



Posting cause I actually just went into escrow myself.
Three cheers for never having money again!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Posting cause I actually just went into escrow myself.
> Three cheers for never having money again!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I'm falling in love with my Viper again. I'm selling my Dean that I usually use for standard B and decided that I'll use my Viper in that tuning for my next show. It feels like I have a brand new guitar. I did not expected it to handle standard B that well.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Amazing career opportunity has presented itself. Dream's coming true life changing type scenario, involving taking up residence in Malibu, Cali, making great money doing something I love with awesome people. Still can hardly believe it's happening.


----------



## sezna

work has been chill and i got a new mayones, something I never thought i'd be able to afford. Finally had enough time to sit down and really write music for the first time since I started college.
Also, I just turned 21.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

grilled up a bunch of hot dogs/chicken for the week. Also bought some shiner redbird <3


----------



## MFB

Going to sign papers for my new car today, hoping to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## sezna

MFB said:


> Going to sign papers for my new car today, hoping to pick it up tomorrow


what car?


----------



## MFB

sezna said:


> what car?



2014 Ford Focus hatchback in white. Down the road I'll probably tint the windows to complete the stormtrooper look.

Found the car and closed on it within oh, four days


----------



## TedEH

Happy cause we've planned a camping trip and it's coming up soon-ish. And it's gonna be with some cool people. And I'm finally is decent enough physical shape to properly enjoy something like camping. And I'm excited for canoes. And hiking. And the long drive to get there.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

Just bought a used, in great condition, Engl E530 for £250. I also got my girlfriend's anniversary gifts too so they all should be here quite soon.


----------



## lhzxx

Bought a no brand bass with amazing features: neck-thru, schaller roller bridge, zero fret, 4a quilt top.....and the height is under 2mm at the 12th fret.
Plays almost like a heavy gauged guitar. Happiness to the max.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

I'm watching Rick and Morty.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My exploder MS8 from knightro is done and on the way to my house


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My tooth is finally pulled out. After weeks of intense pain, an emergency draining at the hospital because the infection was so severe, 3 days of intravenous antibiotics, a fvckton of stomach burning meds and painkillers, my suffering is almost over.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My brother and I found a singer and a drummer for our new band, and we just had our first practice yesterday. It went so great that I am still stoked about it today, and had to come post here.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Sorry, forum glitched out and triple-posted.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Sorry, forum glitched out and triple-posted.


----------



## lewis

I just found out yesterday that my 2nd child (due December 31st...) is another girl! 
my first 16month old daughter Im sure will be very happy.


----------



## Leviathus

My Egnater has had this background crackling for a while and i decided tonight i was gonna take out all the tubes and contact cleaner the fuck out of it. Somehow someway (i keep comin' up with...) it worked and sounds great now!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Years ago when I first heard of them, I committed the sin of ignoring Cult of Luna because in my head the letters sounded close enough to Lacuna Coil that I immediately thought they would be a similar synth hard rock type band.

Fuck me, was I mistaken. My buddy showed me them on our recent road trip to Philly and I have been listening to them nonstop ever since. Scratching the hell out of the post-metal itch I've had for the last while.

What's even better is that I get to see them play Mariner in its entirety in Toronto next week and I'm beyond pumped for it. I was on the fence at first but I've missed too many shows that were the bands last lately, and after skipping out on seeing Audioslave in Detroit the night that Chris Cornell died, I told myself I'd never do it again.

Anyway Cult of Luna absolutely slays and I need all of their albums now.


----------



## Steinmetzify

I just found a sealed framed copy of MoP on vinyl in my closet. 

No joke, I've never bought a record in my life, I have no idea why this is here. Hung above my desk. 

OBEY YOUR MASTER


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Retubed my 6505+ head with JJs and I've not been able to stop smiling since. Oh my God, what a difference.


----------



## lewis

all the hard work at my house is starting to pay off. You can really see the progress and its starting to really feel like our home.
Got a long way to go yet but its now an exciting journey rather than a tedious one, thanks to the obvious progress.


----------



## bulb

found a blackface rev g at atomic music at a damn good price


----------



## Anquished

Decided to knuckle down, use a metronome and start practicing patterns, scales and other exercises. In a few weeks I've managed to clean up my playing dramatically.


----------



## lewis

bulb said:


> found a blackface rev g at atomic music at a damn good price


you do realise, at some point pretty soon, your amp and studio gear collection will be so extensive, you can turn your home into an "Amp museum" and charge people entry to look around your gear and watch you stroke precision drives whilst they do it?

hell I would pay If I was in the area haha


----------



## naw38

Finally got a job! Holy shit. Back into hospitality, which I swore I'd never do again, but it's close to home and the hours aren't total arse and it's quiet. Also I've potentially got a hot date coming up, so everything's coming up this guy.


----------



## TedEH

I was previously a bit sad that no jams have been happening lately. But then two jams this week. So, that's nice.


----------



## p0ke

I've been looking into buying a house for some time now. Roughly a week a go my wife found a house online that she liked, we went and had a look, and it's basically everything I want from a house. That's not why I'm happy though, as I've always thought I don't have enough savings for it etc, but today we went to the bank, and they said we have enough earnings to get a mortgage for the house! So I'm happy as fuck, even though I don't know whether we'll be buying that particular house, but just knowing that I can in fact buy a house


----------



## Kaura

Refound my love for tea. I've had 8 cups today. Probably not healthy but better than having 8 beers a day.


----------



## Jake

I saw Underoath yesterday after 15 years of waiting. Did not disappoint.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

naw38 said:


> Finally got a job! Holy shit. Back into hospitality, which I swore I'd never do again, but it's close to home and the hours aren't total arse and it's quiet. Also I've potentially got a hot date coming up, so everything's coming up this guy.



Welcome back to the hospitality struggle, man. We can't ever leave.



Jake said:


> I saw Underoath yesterday after 15 years of waiting. Did not disappoint.


I'm happy because prior to this moment I did not know Underoath was touring again. Thought they were done after Ø.


----------



## naw38

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Welcome back to the hospitality struggle, man. We can't ever leave.



Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in; good news is it's the easiest hospo job I've ever had, I'm having like, four or five drinks a night, the manager comes out for drinks and cigarettes with us during shifts and it doesn't cut into family time very much. And I just spent my first pay cheque on a new delay pedal, so life is fucking sweet right now!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

New set of Bose headphones, a little pricey but music is so much nicer to listen to now. Sound quality is awesome, perfectly balanced bass, crisp highs. They don't seem to mess with my tinnitus either.


----------



## marcwormjim

Ive always avoided the Bose cans due to their being colored, but an endorsement from a fellow tinnitus sufferer is food for thought.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

marcwormjim said:


> Ive always avoided the Bose cans due to their being colored, but an endorsement from a fellow tinnitus sufferer is food for thought.



I suppose any source that can produce music, or sound for that matter, has the potential to worsen tinnitus if played at a loud volume and duration. Just that these give me everything I like to hear at lower volumes without having to crank it up. I should have clarified, it's the Sound Sport earbuds not circumaural cans, I'd really prefer the latter but I got these to use in the gym too. They're great for that purpose. Pretty impressed so far though, I eventually wanna get the Quietcomfort 35 too. Tried them in an outlet store, the sound is ridiculous.


----------



## MFB

Bought some compression leggings for running, its like I'm wearing nothing at all.

Nothing at all.

_Nothing at all._


----------



## High Plains Drifter

... stupid sexy Bostonian...


----------



## Babbaloomusic

My band (Nights Of Malice) is gonna be opening for Whitechapel soon! D:<


----------



## TedEH

MFB said:


> its like I'm wearing nothing at all.


I recently shaved off my beard and it's a similar sensation.

... I may or may not have paused and took a picture at the flanders/mustache stage just to make that same joke.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> I recently shaved off my beard and it's a similar sensation.
> 
> ... I may or may not have paused and took a picture at the flanders/mustache stage just to make that same joke.


My condolences.


----------



## TedEH

BlackMastodon said:


> My condolences.


Oh the beard will be back. To be fair though, I don't think I look terrible clean-shaven.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I bought a master piece Optimus Prime for under $40


----------



## SD83

Just got back from the Satyricon gig. I expected them to be good, but not THAT good. Holy shit! And if I were gay, they would have just beaten Twelve Foot Ninja for sexiest band of 2017  (though as it is, that will probably Lacuna Coil with Jinjer a suprisingly close second  )


----------



## MickD7

25 days until I get married. 

To the girl next door, that I met when I was 15 and has been the most important and supportive person by making sure that I pursue my passion for music and career as a musician. Who has stood by me through my troubles with my mental health and travelled Vietnam/Europe/England/Scotland with. Just the greatest person.

Also I got accepted to study Advanced Improvisational Jazz guitar next year!


----------



## Steinmetzify

In Vegas eating White Castle for the 3rd time in two days. Haven’t had fresh WC since I left Detroit in ‘89.


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> In Vegas eating White Castle for the 3rd time in two days. Haven’t had fresh WC since I left Detroit in ‘89.


damn!
I wish I could try those tasty looking little sliders.!!
There is no WC here in the UK.
Just 68 billion McDonald's instead.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Bought a 30 case on the way home lol. Had to do it.


----------



## lewis

steinmetzify said:


> Bought a 30 case on the way home lol. Had to do it.


you lucky lucky s.o.b haha

I would have done the same.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Any time I've seen WC in person it looks like sewage on a steamy moist bun. 

I couldn't bring myself to try it. If I want to fill myself with delicious cheap burgers that I know will kill me slightly faster I'll stick to getting 2 or 3 sandwiches from McD's value menu.


----------



## Blytheryn

Just found out about a potential remedy for my red-green color deficiency... Acupuncture. Willing to give it a shot.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

steinmetzify said:


> In Vegas eating White Castle for the 3rd time in two days. Haven’t had fresh WC since I left Detroit in ‘89.



Been about 10+ years for me. Back in the day I could easily take down 10-12. Last time we headed to Ohio from Texas, I told my ex to be on the lookout in case I was asleep. Around 3am she saw the sign somewhere around Missouri or Kentucky. She woke me up and before I was even completely coherent, I was telling her "exit! EXIT!!". The place was dead but we got two bags... maybe 20 iirc. Got back on the road and I was in a blissful zombie-like stupor for the rest of the trip. After making it to Columbus, I probably ate at WC every day for that week. We have 'em down here in TX but frozen and not even close to the taste of fresh off the line.


----------



## Metropolis

My girlfriend got us premier day tickets for Star Wars Episode VIII: The Last Jedi


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Got my name in the "Acknowledgements" section of the drummer of Taproot's new book that is coming out soon...as a fan of the band for 17 years running now, needless to say, I am stoked.


----------



## NotDonVito

I’m quitting my suicide inducing job at Panda Express this Friday. Maybe my hands will heal up to where I can play guitar again soon


----------



## Kaura

Some dude found my wallet that I lost last weekend. Best birthday present ever (it's my bday today).


----------



## Anquished

Got my mortgage in principal sorted out last Friday and the bank is willing to lend my partner and I exactly what we were hoping for. Now its time to find a house to buy!


----------



## Steinmetzify

BlackMastodon said:


> Any time I've seen WC in person it looks like sewage on a steamy moist bun.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to try it. If I want to fill myself with delicious cheap burgers that I know will kill me slightly faster I'll stick to getting 2 or 3 sandwiches from McD's value menu.



Dude, so worth it. Try it, it's better than it looks. Wife had never had it, she stopped in Vegas on her way back from a trip a couple months ago to bring me WC and gave it a shot. FYI, she’s picky as hell about her food. What she says is high praise lol


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I was losing my job a few days ago, but they decided to keep me after all!


----------



## Splenetic

My chicken paprikash turned out damn good.


----------



## StrmRidr

I have not had a drink for 3 weeks.


----------



## p0ke

Received the best blowjob ever in the sauna yesterday. Having your dick sucked + a couple of glasses of wine + sauna at ~80°C is pretty much the most relaxing thing I can imagine


----------



## broj15

After not being in a band/not playing with other musicians for almost 4 months I finally had my first practice with a new band tonight. Strangely enough it already consisted of 2/4 of my old band plus the drummer of another local act that we were super good friends and played tons of shows with. It's also the first band I've played bass in since highschool. I'm actually really proud of myself cuz I was able to learn all the bass parts and write a few of my own in one 2 hour practice. It's good thing I did to cuz our first show is next Saturday and it's gonna be a big one. We'll be the local support for Portrayal Of Guilt from texas (blackened hardcore), who just had the repress of thier debut EP put out by DEATHWISH INC! And Stye who are one of the best powerviolence/grind bands in the Midwest right now. It's also super fun cuz it's a style of music I've never played in a band before (ffo: drive like jehu, fugazi, shellac, Sonic youth, etc). 

Tl;Dr: I'm finally playing music again with some of the best musicians I know, whom I also dearly care about, and I couldn't be more excited. I forgot how much I loved this stuff.


----------



## vilk

McDonald's wont make me a cheeseburger in the morning?

Fine. I'll have a steak & cheese mcmuffin (which is a quarter-pounder patty with onions if you didn't know), add ketchup, mustard, pickles. 

Looks like I'm the winner.


----------



## AxeHappy

My union just voted, "yes," (75%) on our new contract. 

Which happens to make me a full time employee. I've technically been, "temporary, part-time, Casual," for the past year and a half. 

It's not like I wasn't getting 40+ (regularly 50+ and 60 wasn't unheard of) hours a week already, but the stable schedule and accruing vacation time, and paying into the pension, are quite nice. 

Small raise (up 2% across 4 years) is nice too, but not nearly as nice as having a set schedule from week to week. And being able to say what overtime I'm willing to work instead of being called all fucking hours of every fucking day/night. Although a supervisor did call me, during the union meeting to ratify the new contract, for an AM shift tomorrow (would have had to be up at 3:40) after working a shift today-this evening and then staying late to bail them out when another driving needed to leave early.


----------



## Dayn

It's music-related, but I'm particularly happy right now because I co-opted Rob Scallon's Fmaj9 open tuning, by simply tuning it half a step down to Emaj9.

It's forcing me to think way outside my comfort zone, but most importantly, it's made me be creative in a major key. I've always wanted to write a lot of happy (yet still heavy) music, but always tended to revert to a minor key. Something about standard made major sound so saccharine, but open Emaj9 is so vibrant. I think it has something to do with the 1-3-5 cluster on the bottom and the 9-5-7 cluster on top. The open tunings I used in the past tended to flip that, having a power chord on the bottom, so it's sounding quite airy now. This is really exciting and I can't wait to write something awesome for it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Decided to cut my days off from 2 down to 1.....just really feel the need to work and get bored as hell on my 2nd day off. 

Kind of lame as far as being creative with guitar and other music, but haven't felt that creative lately anyway and trying to force it isn't working. Might as well take the $ instead of sitting around typing on guitar forums.


----------



## marcwormjim

I misread “days” as “legs.”

The system I settled on is basically this: I _only_ fart around on guitar forums while on the company clock - I’m simply not allowed to visit ss.org unless I’m being paid to. I’ve also incorporated diarrhea, liquor, and masturbation into this approach, with varying success.


----------



## Daeniel

Got a rad new apartment, with a room reserved for fun - guitars, comics, books... and in the near future hopefully a cool beamer  amazing!


----------



## TedEH

marcwormjim said:


> I _only_ fart around on guitar forums while on the company clock


I've legit gotten feedback at work saying I spend too much time on this site (and one or two others). I ended up setting up a proxy that blocks a bunch of stuff, including this site, during the peak hours of the day as an attempt to boost productivity. Sadly, it does kinda work.


----------



## marcwormjim

Did you try explaining your beef with PRS to them?


----------



## naw38

Going camping with my girlfriend over the weekend! I've been stuck in the city for the last what, four or five years and have barely seen the stars let alone a fern or a waterfall, so I am ridiculously pumped for this. Also no kids to disturb us for at least 24 hours is a massive fucking bonus.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Almost a month after getting my LTD Viper 200b baritone, I still love it every bit as much as the day I got it...just sitting here jamming some riffs, and it sounds and plays so good, I had to get on here and post about it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

cause drinking


----------



## Vyn

Managed to work out not only how to route Getgood Drums into Reaper but also managed to program a basic straight 8 that didn't sound like crap. Over the moon haha.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> Received the best blowjob ever in the sauna yesterday. Having your dick sucked + a couple of glasses of wine + sauna at ~80°C is pretty much the most relaxing thing I can imagine


Better hope she didn't drink any of the wine and decides to accuse you of misconduct in a few years...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BrailleDecibel said:


> Almost a month after getting my LTD Viper 200b baritone, I still love it every bit as much as the day I got it...just sitting here jamming some riffs, and it sounds and plays so good, I had to get on here and post about it.


Hopefully you're playing some Sabbath riffs. Otherwise, what the hell, dude?


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Better hope she didn't drink any of the wine and decides to accuse you of misconduct in a few years...



We're married, so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> We're married, so I wouldn't worry too much


Never know these days, dude.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hopefully you're playing some Sabbath riffs. Otherwise, what the hell, dude?


I did jam on "Paranoid" and "Iron Man" when I first got it, because what else are you gonna do when you get an SG-shaped guitar? Gotta bless that thing with some Iommi riffs, stat! Purists might cringe, but the main riff from "Iron Man" down an octave sounds pretty sweet...yay baritones!


----------



## AxeHappy

Apparently, I have spent enough money at my local cigar shop (Village Cigar is fucking awesome for anyone in the Ontario area looking to get into it) that after my most recent purchase, the owner asked me to stay around and then took my friend and I upstairs to the special secret inside smoking area club. That was pretty cool. 

#WhenYou'reACommunistButAlsoBourgieAsFuck


----------



## Gravy Train

Today is my last day of work before I have a month off! Been waiting 11 months for this


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

1 hour left of work then I'm home playing GTAV, just downloaded it last night so I'm new to it hahaha. also looking forward to the new Portal album and when the new SC-608b Red Sparkle drops.


----------



## auxioluck

I'm going to see the new Star Wars today. By the sounds of it, after I see it I'll be posting in the "Why are you mad right now?" thread.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I got a new WiFi router with 2.4GHz and 5GHz.


----------



## TVasquez96

After a bunch of terrible shit that's been going on in my family pretty much this entire year, we're finally at a place where we can all be in the same room and enjoy each other's company peacefully. We're celebrating Christmas at my sister's place today and I can't be any more excited. The only downside is that every year without fail someone in my family is sick around Christmas time. Last year it was me and this year it's my brother. It's a bit of a family curse, but oh well


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TVasquez96 said:


> After a bunch of terrible shit that's been going on in my family pretty much this entire year, we're finally at a place where we can all be in the same room and enjoy each other's company peacefully. We're celebrating Christmas at my sister's place today and I can't be any more excited. The only downside is that every year without fail someone in my family is sick around Christmas time. Last year it was me and this year it's my brother. It's a bit of a family curse, but oh well


And a week later, the entire family is sick. 

Anyways, have fun.


----------



## cwhitey2

My drummer and I are auditioning another guitarist which is awesome!

I also got a new phone, which I definitely needed. Upgraded to a Galaxy Note 5... big upgrade from my LG G Vista 2!


----------



## USMarine75

Price drop of $100 on a holy grail item I have been eyeing for awhile now... boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## inaudio

I changed my master's program from mathematics to computer science a few months back. I still stay up all night doing course work but now it's because I'm so damn excited to do it and not because I'm trying to beat deadlines while fighting off a nervous breakdown. Needless to say I'm a happy camper!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

I've finally completed my second full marathon. I could have finished about 10 minutes faster but I started developing a real sharp pain in the arch of my foot around mile 17, dropped my pace and started lagging off my target. The pain was from the pressure of an ankle wrap, which turns out I didn't really need after all, it was just a precaution. Funny enough it caused the inside of my big toe to go numb for 2 or 3 days, feeling eventually went back to normal though. Regardless I'm happy with it and I know what I could've done differently to shave off time, here's to hoping for a PR next time. Gonna take it easy for a few weeks, get back into it casually, then start actually training during May to try to do another marathon in November.


----------



## Anquished

Mortgage application has been accepted after a few issues. Got searches to complete and a few other bits and then hopefully will be completing the sale on a house.


----------



## TedEH

It's my birthday.  Also, I feel like my mood at work in general has been better than usual in the last while. And I'm pretty proud of the last few recordings I did. And some other nice things. It's just been generally decent for the last while.


----------



## stevexc

Anquished said:


> Mortgage application has been accepted after a few issues. Got searches to complete and a few other bits and then hopefully will be completing the sale on a house.


In the same boat here! Didn't get approved for quite as much as we wanted, but enough for the homes we were looking at.


----------



## Anquished

stevexc said:


> In the same boat here! Didn't get approved for quite as much as we wanted, but enough for the homes we were looking at.



Ouch man, but that's good to hear that you're still able to look at the homes you wanted. We nearly fell to that as well due to the way my other half gets paid.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Me, tomorrow:


----------



## p0ke

Just finished a week of doing two software projects simultaneously which were both about two weeks behind schedule - now both are on schedule, one pretty much going to the customer after a couple of small tweaks and the other ready for the customer to present to their customers, with no real deadline to finish the rest of the development. Having worked every day pretty much from 9-17 + 22-03 this week, I can't even begin to explain how relieved I am that it's over


----------



## Metropolis

My girlfriend got offered an apartment by her workplace, and we went to look at it. It has got three rooms instead of two we have now, and it was in pretty good condition considering it's age. So, we decided to move there in bit over a month, and I'm getting a home studio/nerding out man cave room, which I've been dreaming about for couple of years now. Because I really need my own space to be creative and in peace sometimes. Oh, and rent is a lot cheaper


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metropolis said:


> My girlfriend got offered an apartment by her workplace, and we went to look at it. It has got three rooms instead of two we have now, and it was in pretty good condition considering it's age. So, we decided to move there in bit over a month, and I'm getting a home studio/nerding out man cave room, which I've been dreaming about for couple of years now. Because I really need my own space to be creative and in peace sometimes. Oh, and rent is a lot cheaper


What about playing though? Is that going to be an issue with neighbors, or...?


----------



## Metropolis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What about playing though? Is that going to be an issue with neighbors, or...?



It's a flat, so it may be, but I'll see then if neighbours are complaining  But that room is quite isolated from everything else. I assume you can raise volume there more than in smaller places though. It's really a matter of acoustics and isolation, it didn't seem so bad at first visit there. I've really seen worse, for example our current apartment where voices carry through every possible air ventilation and walls.


----------



## Zender

Rooted a few more nix boxes, w00t. 
Maybe I should start with OSCP sooner than I expected.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> My girlfriend got offered an apartment by her workplace, and we went to look at it. It has got three rooms instead of two we have now, and it was in pretty good condition considering it's age. So, we decided to move there in bit over a month, and I'm getting a home studio/nerding out man cave room, which I've been dreaming about for couple of years now. Because I really need my own space to be creative and in peace sometimes. Oh, and rent is a lot cheaper



Sounds awesome  In terms of playing without disturbing the neighbors - I've never had problems with that even when living in small apartments, as long as you use headphones if you need to play late in the evening or during the night  If your neighbors can't stand hearing electric guitar strings ringing unplugged, then I'd say GTFO  

I'm getting the keys for my own house the day after tomorrow. I'm gonna have a little mancave in the basement which I'm planning on soundproofing and moving my bands practicing place there, so then I can play any instrument whenever I want. I'm mostly looking forward to being able to play the drums + I'll also have my proper guitar rig and all guitars at home. Here's what the basement looks like, the mancave will be the room that just says "Huone" in the bottom right corner:







The room that say "Työtila" is working space, the small rooms that say "Kell." are storage cabinets, "Var" is a little firewood storage room, "Varaaja" is the hot water reserving tank, "ÖS" is the oil tank, "KH" is where the oil burner is, "Pukuh." is a dressing room and "Kylpyh." is the bathroom. And Sauna is a sauna, surprise surprise 
I'm thinking about changing the room layout a little at some point so I'll have a separate monitoring/computer room so it'll be like a little studio, I don't quite know how yet though. Maybe I'll extend into the room that says "Työtila", the other way isn't really possible because moving the sauna would be a pain in the ass...
And yeah, I'm going all Wintersun, as my sauna is right next to the practice pad


----------



## TVasquez96

I'm just generally happy I guess. I recently started eating better and working out again and the little victories (like better breathing and losing a little weight here and there) have me super excited. I haven't had a depressive episode or panic attack in a bit over 2 weeks and I'm super stoked on it.


----------



## Anquished

Ordered a new nut, tuners and bkps for my Baritone. Can't wait to fit them all!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

I found an old stack of like 40 CD’s that had been in a closet since I was in college... loaded them on my computer into iTunes and then onto my phone. Totally boosted my music collection with some tunes I hadn’t heard in a while. Got some ear buds in and jamming to it now...

On a side note, lately I have been going back to collecting music in CD form. I started realizing that digital downloads, though they can be helpful sometimes in finding rarer songs, just do not have the same sound quality as CD’s. Especially in areas of a song where multiple sounds are happening all at the same time, the cymbal crashes and other higher pitch sounds would be really digital sounding compared to the CD versions.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I've been collecting CDs since I was about 12 years old but goddamn it's been a minute since I've actually listened to one through a CD player. I always just rip them to my PC and pop them onto my phone when I get them, but I'm looking to get a vinyl/CD player combo to remedy this.


----------



## p0ke

Finally got the keys to our new house last week, and I'm kinda simultaneously happy and pissed off about it right now  It's really cool not to have to worry about what the landlord thinks anymore, but on the other hand it's a shitload of work to paint basically all the walls and most of the floors in the house... We're not changing much, but the current paint is just so worn, it's gotta be re-painted. There's also like 10 000 holes in the walls that need to filled, so that takes time. But it's all for our own benefit, so I'm more happy than pissed off. 
The best part of the house so far is definitely the sauna, which we tested the other day - it only took like 15min and a few small pieces of firewood to get really hot. And it's pretty damned cold outside now (I think it was -13°C yesterday), so I'm sure it'll be even faster once the weather settles a little. Usually it takes an hour or even more to get a sauna hot, so you'd have to reserve a few hours to go there, which is why we've usually just used it once a week or even less. But now I can see myself heating up the sauna every night before going to bed


----------



## p0ke

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> I started realizing that digital downloads, though they can be helpful sometimes in finding rarer songs, just do not have the same sound quality as CD’s. Especially in areas of a song where multiple sounds are happening all at the same time, the cymbal crashes and other higher pitch sounds would be really digital sounding compared to the CD versions.



I've noticed it depends a lot on what album you're listening to. I collect CD's but I generally listen to Spotify anyway, and depending on the album the difference ranges pretty much 0-100. For example Alestorm sounds pretty much the same to me whether it's on CD or digital, but then the latest Moonsorrow album is a completely different story - it's actually hard to separate what each instrument is doing on some parts on the Spotify version whereas the CD is completely clear throughout.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I got myself into my first _real_ job that I can see myself staying at and making a respectable career out of about 4 months ago.
It's been going great, and the other day I was randomly informed that I'm being given a raise because I've been doing so many things so well and have been a great fit.
This is coming off the heels of finally buying my first house in July.
Most importantly, to celebrate, I bought myself an AxeFX II at a great price due to the III hype, which has been a 'stretch goal' of mine for the last....8 years or so now. Should be arriving Friday / Monday.

Things are lookin' up, bros.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Got approved for a credit card. This white privilege is finally paying off.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Carrion Rocket said:


> Got approved for a credit card. This white privilege is finally paying off.


----------



## pondman

KFC screwed up and ran out of chicken in the UK last week 
The holy grail of fast food is now back in business 



DSC_0183 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## xAGx

i FINALLY bought a 6505+. Been smiling for two weeks now.


----------



## Ralyks

Sterling by Music Man JP157 and a set of Fishman Fluence Modern 7’s to put in it are on their way


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

xAGx said:


> i FINALLY bought a 6505+. Been smiling for two weeks now.


----------



## Vyn

I just saw Venom Inc. last night. Teenage wet dream come true


----------



## Ralyks

On the inverse of my “Why are you made” post, SBMM JP157 arrived, Fishman Fluence 7s are waiting at the shop  Will post NGD when the two become one.


----------



## Ebony

Pan fried halibut from the Barents Sea with full-fat sour cream and onions fried in halibut fat. You guys don't know what you're missing!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I found a badass splawn nitro profile for my kemper and it's fucking amazing for 80s inspired metal riffs, especially when combined with my destroyer.


----------



## Vyn

Have re-ignited the GAS of two team members at work who are also guitarists. It works out that at least one of us is buying something cool every week, it's gear central at the moment


----------



## Anquished

Finally finished moving into my new house, also got told I'm being promoted yesterday. Win!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I found some AWA (Minnesota) and WCCW (Texas) on the WWE Network, as well as finding original ECW stuff, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## JEngelking

Got my first promotion at my first big-boi job, from Associate Developer (the "training" title) to Developer 1. Got a little raise, and now I get to work from home one day a week.


----------



## TVasquez96

Just tried a couple Mayones' for the first time and I was thoroughly impressed. Also my EMT class is going well and I learned how to do CPR


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TVasquez96 said:


> Just tried a couple Mayones' for the first time and I was thoroughly impressed. Also my EMT class is going well and I learned how to do CPR


it's all fun and games until you have to do cpr continuously because your partner forgot to charge the lucas machine


----------



## p0ke

My new house just feels better and better day by day. There's a lot of fixing to do since it's a house built in the early 50's, but it's mostly in really good condition. I had a wood burning stove built and for that the floor had to be opened up in one room, and all the insulation materials in there looked almost as if they'd just been put there, even though they've been there for 65 years. The house was built by the local building inspector for his own family back then, so he didn't cut any corners.


----------



## Mprinsje

Took my jcm 800 out for band practice yesterday and only now, after a full year of owning it and barely ever using it in my band due to it not having an FX loop, does it seem to "click" for some reason.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Painted my man cave/music room in an awesome shade of red, starting to get my new setup assembled. Still bringing in some more guitars, will probably hang them on the opposite wall or store in a rack.


----------



## Leviathus

whosanicecat!?


----------



## Gravy Train

Picking up my Mesa Compact Recto 2x12 in Teal Bronco tonight. So pumped, the wait was killing me!!!


----------



## r33per

Because my dad's unannounced trip to the hospital for an examination turned out to be nothing more than a slightly enlarged prostate.


----------



## MickD7

Had a mole cut out of my neck recently and had it sent off to be tested and made sure it’s not anything nasty. Results came back and it’s all good! 

An odd thing to be happy about on top of that is taking a massive step forward in getting myself treated for my mental health. At 27 this is a pretty huge step for me as it’s been the elephant in the room for a long time and I have always failed to really address it and step into seeking help for it. It’s a long road and it’s not going to be easy but after years of simply suffering I feel I’ve taken such a huge step and I’m happy about that.


----------



## A-Branger

I received my new Ormsby Goliath  !!! 

its my first 7 string and first multiscale too. I only had a moment to noodle at the office, and pretty muhc about to run out to go home and plug it in. NGD post comming later once I have tried better and take better photos of it


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Looking forward to raeding ti.


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm at Roadburn festival. Good times


----------



## JEngelking

It's Friday, hallelujah!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Beer...


----------



## Beefmuffin

It's one of my favorite holidays today!


----------



## MFB

Beefmuffin said:


> It's one of my favorite holidays today!



Hitler's birthday is now a holiday?


----------



## Leviathus

MFB said:


> Hitler's birthday is now a holiday?



*Naaaahhh Brotha....*


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

MFB said:


> Hitler's birthday is now a holiday?



No, silly! He’s celebrating the anniversary of the Columbine school shootings.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Goddamn


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Switched from iTunes Music (or whatever it's being called this week) to Spotify, and since I am a student, it's $4.99 and I get Hulu as well.


----------



## dreamchaser

I could never get behind digital music, honestly, but if I had to choose a legal provider, it would most certainly be Bandcamp, since more bands are using that, and sometimes even exclusively to distribute their goods.

I will always and forever prefer having a physical collection, regardless of living space. Besides, Japanese labels are very foreign to streaming and such, so it's best to import the CDs, if even to pay twice or thrice the amount we'd do here in the West.

Anyway, I'm happy right now because I finally moved into a very nice apartment. Feels like I have a house again. I needed that change.


----------



## kevdes93

Happy because i got out of work early and its gorgeous out, probably gonna smoke a legal doobie, grab a burrito and read a book. Good day.


----------



## TVasquez96

Just watched Infinity War and it was fucking nuts


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TVasquez96 said:


> Just watched Infinity War and it was fucking nuts



OMG yes dude... They did not pull any punches with this one. Amazing from beginning to end.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

They LITERALLY pulled punches, both to underpower their villain enough for every hero to get a shot in, and to humanize a stone-cold genocidist with puppy tears.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

PunkBillCarson said:


> OMG yes dude... They did not pull any punches with this one. Amazing from beginning to end.


Amazing? Eh, I may be biased because I think comic book superhero movies are pretty much a CGI garbage fest, but the ending was utter trash.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Amazing? Eh, I may be biased because I think comic book superhero movies are pretty much a CGI garbage fest, but the ending was utter trash.



You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> They LITERALLY pulled punches, both to underpower their villain enough for every hero to get a shot in, and to humanize a stone-cold genocidist with puppy tears.



Not when they killed off quite a few fan favorites in the process. Plus, it's not as if what they did to Thanos had any real effect on, so them getting shots in on him didn't prove to do a whole hell of a lot anyways.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> They LITERALLY pulled punches, both to underpower their villain enough for every hero to get a shot in, and to humanize a stone-cold genocidist with puppy tears.



Also, if you know anything about Thanos, you know that even in the comics he has an inferiority complex which always ends up fucking him over. He doesn't believe he is worthy of the power he ends up possessing, so even though the humanization was a bit different in the movie, it definitely still left that human aspect to him.


----------



## A-Branger

I live work on an Island. Today there was a marathon happening,a friend asked me if I wanted to volunteer with ehr in the morning, since it was from 5-6am. I went for it, even I had to work today at my job.

Now I just won a prize for volunteer  they put all the volunteers name on a hat and I got lucky. So I won a 2 person day trip to the great barrier reef..... which is where I live btw, is not like it is a plane weekend trip or anything lol

yay!!!!

only problem now is I dont really have someone to take with :/ hahahha, I kinda have a thing with a couple of chicks, but things arent advanced enough between us (or not even sure IF theres a thing happening yet hahah) in order to take her in a trip like this. I might grab a group of friends so they can divide the other free ticket


----------



## p0ke

Went on a boat cruise with my wife and left the kids with my mom. That would've been awesome as is, but then some stuff happened:

Anyway, I got a birthday discount code from Silja Line, so we got a nicer cabin with a double bed+premium breakfast for just 24€, that would normally cost 109€. Then we took the train to the harbor... The train was 15 minutes late at the station already, and then it had to do a bunch of emergency stops on the way because some sensor wasn't working properly, so finally the train was 50 minutes late and we missed the boat...

But! They announced that you can show the Silja Line tickets at the Viking Line check in (their boat leaves 1 hour later every day and their terminals are right next to each other) and get a similar trip from them at the expense of the train company. So we got basically the best cabin they have, that would normally cost 224€, and the boat is way nicer in general too  The minibar in the cabin was also included, and there was a bottle of sparkling wine there waiting when we got there... + we still got the premium breakfast too.







So yeah


----------



## TedEH

The weather is pretty nice, I have nothing that needs to be done today- it's finally time to dig the bicycle out of the shed.


----------



## TedEH

^ aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand that went downhill quickly. Day one with the bike and the tire goes flat while I'm almost 2hrs walking distance from home.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TedEH said:


> ^ aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand that went downhill quickly. Day one with the bike and the tire goes flat while I'm almost 2hrs walking distance from home.


"Walk on home, boy!" - Phil Anselmo


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finally got my ormsby goliath. Can't believe I waited 2 fucking years for a production guitar, that's longer than it took for all of my kiesels/knightros to be made


----------



## AxeHappy

If it makes you feel better I'm pretty sure Ormsby is over 3 years behind on runs.


----------



## Anquished

Finished all my exams and now have all summer to practice guitar.


----------



## Edika

It's my sons first birthday today and we gave him his present in advance. He liked it so much and is super excited with it. They usually say kids play with the box more than the toy in year one. Not this fella .


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Was it a pint of Guinness?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Edika said:


> It's my sons first birthday today and we gave him his present in advance. He liked it so much and is super excited with it. They usually say kids play with the box more than the toy in year one. Not this fella .


Sweet, you got him an Invective?


----------



## Edika

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Was it a pint of Guinness?



Hahahaha if I was going to be that irresponsible and give my 1 year old son some of the good stuff it would not be faggy Guinness .



The906 said:


> Sweet, you got him an Invective?



While I'm sure he'd appreciate the gesture in about 10-15 years, which in the meantime I'll gladly take care of the Invective for him, I got him something more age appropriate. Truth be told I'd rather get a Revv 100 if I was going that route than what has become of this amp. That plus I prefer to give my money towards musicians that dabble in business than businessmen dabbling in music !


----------



## Seabeast2000

Edika said:


> Hahahaha if I was going to be that irresponsible and give my 1 year old son some of the good stuff it would not be faggy Guinness .
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm sure he'd appreciate the gesture in about 10-15 years, which in the meantime I'll gladly take care of the Invective for him, I got him something more age appropriate. Truth be told I'd rather get a Revv 100 if I was going that route than what has become of this amp. That plus I prefer to give my money towards musicians that dabble in business than businessmen dabbling in music !


There goes my idea to market a picture frame with "Baby's First Br00tz" across the top.


----------



## SD83

Just came back from seeing Jinjer... and it was even better than last time


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> Finally got my ormsby goliath. Can't believe I waited 2 fucking years for a production guitar, that's longer than it took for all of my kiesels/knightros to be made



wheres the NGD tread?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

A-Branger said:


> wheres the NGD tread?


probably have it up by the weekend. ;D


----------



## John

I found some old footage compilations I made w/ my friends, except it's actually YouTube poop about us.


----------



## NateFalcon

Been producing some quality farts today...both in smell and volume


----------



## p0ke

Went to see Deadpool 2 with my wife and we both thought it was awesome, even though it started a bit too dark. There were plenty of scenes where you'd start laughing and then it'd just go more and more over the top, increasing the laughter exponentially for a long time


----------



## Edika

p0ke said:


> Went to see Deadpool 2 with my wife and we both thought it was awesome, even though it started a bit too dark. There were plenty of scenes where you'd start laughing and then it'd just go more and more over the top, increasing the laughter exponentially for a long time



I went with my wife on Thursday too and watched it. It was the first time we went to the movies together these past 3 and a half years and it was lots of fun. She didn't kniw much about Deadpool and she hadn't seen the first one. We went on an early show at 18:00 and it was a total of 10 people in the theater. I think we were the only ones laughing our hearts out on the funny stuff and we were quite surprised. She wasn't too thrill about the gory stuff but it Reynolds managed to diffuse that with a clever line or pose.


----------



## Albake21

Edika said:


> I went with my wife on Thursday too and watched it. It was the first time we went to the movies together these past 3 and a half years and it was lots of fun. She didn't kniw much about Deadpool and she hadn't seen the first one. We went on an early show at 18:00 and it was a total of 10 people in the theater. I think we were the only ones laughing our hearts out on the funny stuff and we were quite surprised. She wasn't too thrill about the gory stuff but it Reynolds managed to diffuse that with a clever line or pose.


That's what's so great about Deadpool. You really don't have to know much about super heroes or Marvel, you can just sit back and enjoy Ryan Reynolds and his ridiculous jokes.

I saw it over the weekend, I was surprised that it was really good like the first one. A few jokes were a miss for me, but it didn't matter compared to how many good jokes there were.


----------



## p0ke

Albake21 said:


> That's what's so great about Deadpool. You really don't have to know much about super heroes or Marvel, you can just sit back and enjoy Ryan Reynolds and his ridiculous jokes.
> 
> I saw it over the weekend, I was surprised that it was really good like the first one. A few jokes were a miss for me, but it didn't matter compared to how many good jokes there were.



Yep, I was kinda expecting disappointment, but somehow they managed to top the first one IMO.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## lurè

6 days without smoking and I feel like I'm breathing with 4 lungs.


----------



## pondman

Had a skin full of beer and a curry and haven't shit myself yet.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

pondman said:


> Had a skin full of beer and a curry and haven't shit myself yet.


The longer it takes, the more the duke is gonna nuke the bowl.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ate pizza, drank beer. I grilled the pizza so it was nice and smoky too.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I just got back from seeing Ghost and holy fucking shit... Maybe it's because the show is still fresh in my mind, but it's very likely the greatest show I've ever been to. They are amazing live! If you are a fan of Ghost, you owe it to yourself to go see them if you can. Perfect blend of great music, theatrics, and comedy.


----------



## Kaura

Seeing Killswitch Engage for the first time in 5 years and Iron Maiden for the first time in 12 years tonight. So pumped up despite gathering a hangover yesterday.


----------



## AxeHappy

PunkBillCarson said:


> I just got back from seeing Ghost and holy fucking shit... Maybe it's because the show is still fresh in my mind, but it's very likely the greatest show I've ever been to. They are amazing live! If you are a fan of Ghost, you owe it to yourself to go see them if you can. Perfect blend of great music, theatrics, and comedy.




Shit, I don't even like Ghost and their show was awesome. Definitely worth seeing live.


----------



## p0ke

Our heating oil ran out last week, which is not huge problem since it's really warm outside, but we haven't had hot water since. The water tank is really huge though, so during the week without heating the temperature had only gone down to around 30 degrees Celsius (it's normally around 75), which would be fine if the water mixers in the taps could output hot water directly. But they can't. 
Today I woke up to a text message saying "your oil order has been delivered" and indeed, there was around 1000 liters of fuel in the tank. Then I just turned the burner on and after 15min the water was warm enough to take a shower


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I'm happy because I have a NGD coming next week and it's an ESP.

I am also an idiot, because I do not needed an another guitar and my budget will be tight, but the price was insanely good. I just had to.


----------



## NateFalcon

My son turned 18 and moved out!!!


----------



## Kaura

Payday with summer vacation money. Can't wait to go home so I can order a new guitar.


----------



## R34CH

Finally decided to run my NG2 straight into my interface and through the TSE BOD. Within 2 minutes got (to my ears) 95% of the way to the tone from Jon Stockman's Alpha Omega Goliath playthrough video. Jammed that for a significant portion of last night.


----------



## p0ke

I just bought a ticket to Nummirock (really big midsummer metal festival in the countryside a few hundred km's north from where I live), so now it is set in stone that I'm going  Will be doing a bit of a roadtrip with a couple of friends, mainly to see Alestorm, which we have been awaiting to come to Finland for like 10 years. Also, Moonsorrow is always a good way to end a night. We're just going for one day though, as we all have family plans for the rest the midsummer. Not really looking forward to driving there and back though, as the guys are sure to be drunk all the way going there and we'll all be really hungover for the return trip


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> I just bought a ticket to Nummirock (really big midsummer metal festival in the countryside a few hundred km's north from where I live), so now it is set in stone that I'm going  Will be doing a bit of a roadtrip with a couple of friends, mainly to see Alestorm, which we have been awaiting to come to Finland for like 10 years. Also, Moonsorrow is always a good way to end a night. We're just going for one day though, as we all have family plans for the rest the midsummer. Not really looking forward to driving there and back though, as the guys are sure to be drunk all the way going there and we'll all be really hungover for the return trip



I'm going to Nummirock too, for three days. It's not really that big with 15 000 participants for one weekend, for example Tuska where I'm also going for two days in next weekend to that has around 30 000 people every year. And that's why Nummirock has it's own intimate country side mood in middle of lakes, forests and fields, which is great.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> I'm going to Nummirock too, for three days. It's not really that big with 15 000 participants for one weekend, for example Tuska where I'm also going for two days in next weekend to that has around 30 000 people every year. And that's why Nummirock has it's own intimate country side mood in middle of lakes, forests and fields, which is great.



Still, pretty big for a countryside metal festival I'd say. I like it way more than Tuska, the remote setting with camping and all that makes it feel more relaxed. Not that there's anything wrong with Tuska, I love that too, but IMO Nummirock is better in every way except for the distance.


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> Still, pretty big for a countryside metal festival I'd say. I like it way more than Tuska, the remote setting with camping and all that makes it feel more relaxed. Not that there's anything wrong with Tuska, I love that too, but IMO Nummirock is better in every way except for the distance.



I agree to that. They feel almost like two different worlds to me, though Tuska was way more relaxed when it was in Kaisaniemi park.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> I agree to that. They feel almost like two different worlds to me, though Tuska was way more relaxed when it was in Kaisaniemi park.



Yep, true. Back in those days you were even allowed to bring your own drinks as long as they were in plastic bottles.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

For one fleeting bit of completely misplaced useless happiness, that has no bearing on the state of the world whatsoever other than to confirm I've written a lot of bollocks on here over the past I really don't know how many years, here is post 10000!


----------



## PunkBillCarson

7 Dying Trees said:


> For one fleeting bit of completely misplaced useless happiness, that has no bearing on the state of the world whatsoever other than to confirm I've written a lot of bollocks on here over the past I really don't know how many years, here is post 10000!




In an MMA forum I visit, they allow your 10,000th post to be anything you want, even if it breaks the rules.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My new guitar is on its way!


----------



## bulb

Because after 44 years, and 13 years with Ovechkin, the Caps have finally broken the curse and won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## BlackMastodon

In the last couple weeks I got a decent raise another week of vacation pay. Makes up a little for putting up with mounds of bullshit at this new position I started in January that blows huge chunks of ass but I digress, trying to stay positive.


----------



## lurè

Two spanish artists (PichiAvo) just finished painting an entire apartment building near my house.
The result is really good.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Reading crap from Vinnie Vincent fanboys saying shit like:
"Vinnie was better technically than Randy Rhoads, but then again, so were a lot of 80s players"
"Vinnie Vincent and Randy Rhoads can certainly be mentioned in the same sentence."
Has me laughing my ass off. Vinnie is a sloppy footnote. Randy could double and triple track leads like nobodies business, plus his playing says a lot more than Vinnie's ever has. Over the Mountain, for instance, destroys anything Vinnie has ever done on the guitar. For another thing, Randy doesn't have a bad reputation for being a piece of shit, pain in the ass, or for rumors (which are probably true) for speeding up solos to sound faster than they really are.

Vinnie is a fucking joke. Always has been, always will be. I wish KISS had instead picked Richie Sambora, Bruce Kulick, Steve Farris, Adam Bomb, or the slew of other guitarists who tried out over Vinnie.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

At present, Vincent’s the better player.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> At present, Vincent’s the better player.


Yeah, by default. He does conventions and at most, just strums on an acoustic. I find it funny when KISS fans act surprised and asking shit like, "Why doesn't he play electric? Why isn't he playing solos?" Maybe because his "skills" are pretty much gone, and he can't. Assuming, of course, that he ever could to begin with. Pretty telling that Protone is releasing a signature pedal for him and they aren't even requiring him to play the damn thing for demos.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Is this still the Why You Happy thread?


----------



## TedEH

1 week without a bicycle tire exploding. I'm calling that a win. Yes, bike tires exploding around me was a problem for a while. Sounds weird when I type it out like that.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

This video is making me very happy! I love watching things about nature. It uplifts my spirits.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Finished my first ever full album mix/master-project for a client yesterday. It involved 12 songs, inconsistent recordings, and I even had to slightly remaster two previously released singles (mixed by someone else) for the album, and they only had the already mastered versions! But man it was fun music to work on anyways. And the revision process was pretty good. I also made DDP for the fist time.


----------



## p0ke

Went to Nummirock and saw Alestorm, Moonsorrow, Fear of Domination, Medeia, Kalmah and some other bands last Thursday. Also gave the sauna truck a go and went skinny dipping in the lake that's in the middle of the festival area, that was awesome. I didn't have a towel with me so I just dried myself in the sauna and then went back to see more bands 
Since my life pretty much revolves around work and taking care of the kids these days, it was really refreshing to go and just worry about myself for a change. I didn't even mind the rain, and our tent leaked so I was basically soaked when I woke up on Friday


----------



## Mathemagician

Sat for the last CFA exam, and if I pass I won’t ever have to spend months of my life studying for this demand thing again.


----------



## lurè

A couple of days ago I saw Meshuggah and got signed for a six months internship in a chemical lab.
Salary is a joke but at lest I saw Meshuggah for the second time.


----------



## possumkiller

My new 1990 Greco Flying V shipped. Finally gonna have a white Hetfield style after 20 years.


----------



## p0ke

Raised the seat of my bicycle (which I ride to work pretty much every day) a little this morning, to the point where my legs are almost straight at the lowest position when pedaling and I can barely reach the ground without leaning to the side. It's so goddamned much nicer to ride now! I don't know why I didn't do it in the first place.


----------



## Metropolis

I'm gonna see Meshuggah today live for the first time, it's gonna be a blast


----------



## Kaura

Quoting myself from the "Why are you mad?"-thread.



Kaura said:


> Ughhhhhh, tried to reinstall Cubase 6 but I don't have the activation code. I still even have the box it came in but the code is missing. Looks like I finally have to start using a newer version. I just hate the current design and it makes my workflow much slower since I'm so used to the old look.
> 
> Edit: Well, shit. Because I haven't activated the original version (6), I can't activate the newer version because the activation code is for an upgrade and since I technically don't own the original version then I'm basically screwed.



I sent Steinberg an email asking if there's anyway they could send me a new activation code even though I don't have any other proof of purchase other than the box and out of goodwill they sent me a new activation code even though basicly they were not entitled to.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Moved in my new appartment today!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My guitars play like butter after cleaning, oiling and so on the fretboard, using a pencil to add graphite to the nut, changing strings, and checking the intonation, action, and truss rod, which is still good from when I changed it previously. I also learned the verse riff of In My Dreams, and just about have the intro. I'm still putzing around with the pre chorus, and need to learn the chorus after that. That said, KISS, Dokken, and Lynch Mob are some of my favorite bands to learn songs by.


----------



## A-Branger

I just booked my snow trip  yaaay snowboarding woooooooo!!! it been too long since the last one


and yeah Im talking snow... Its winter here in Australia


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

A-Branger said:


> I just booked my snow trip  yaaay snowboarding woooooooo!!! it been too long since the last one
> 
> 
> and yeah Im talking snow... Its winter here in Australia


"Winter" in the summertime? I'm starting to think you Ancient Austr-Aliens really are pretending to exist...


----------



## A-Branger

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Winter" in the summertime? I'm starting to think you Ancient Austr-Aliens really are pretending to exist...


yeh its not eassy to fabricate a "snow" landscape, some people just hold onto footage from January, but good thiing I got heaps of bags of ice and that Im pretty good at photoshop


----------



## RiksRiks

I'm pretty happy because I'm buying guitars that seemed out of reach when I was younger (I'm still in my mid twenties so plenty of years ahead) this last week I bought a Boden J8 (Ill post a ngd post when I have more time) that I always thought would be unobtainable, because of my economic and geographic background. I feel like I'm taking big steps gear-wise way faster than I could have ever expected


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

Big steps, no finish line.  

Looking forward to the NGDs.


----------



## TedEH

Maybe happy is the wrong word for it, but I'm kind of glad that a trade I was going to go through with didn't happen. Was going to swap an old mim strat for a 50w Egnater amp I'd never heard of before. I don't need either one per se, so it was more out of curiosity. But in preparing for the trade, I had to pick up and noodle with the strat to make sure it was in decent shape before meeting the guy, and I drove all the way there thinking "man, I kinda don't want to trade this away now". Turns out he wasn't super impressed by the strat, and I wasn't sold by the amp, so we decided not to swap. And I am kinda relieved. It doesn't get as much love as it could, but I like having a strat around.


----------



## Kaura

Been sober for 25 days now which is easily the longest period ever since I turned 18 almost 6 years ago. I went to take two blood tests last month to check the condition of my liver, one after couple of days being sober and second one last week. Even though the values were more than twice over the reference levels on the first test, the second test came back with all the values under the reference levels (or at least that's what I understood from the phone call to a nurse since the test results didn't show up online for some reason). I'm so relieved to hear that I didn't manage to completely destroy my liver with years of heavy drinking and unhealthy diet.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber




----------



## KnightBrolaire

my mark 3 shows up today


----------



## stevexc

Made a drastic change to my diet a week ago yesterday - as of yesterday morning, I'm down 12 pounds! 88 to go!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Quickie connect out of the box, only a few minutes to test the gears. No NAD type write up. Its got lots of LOW end available. Clean is great, lead is great. Can't wait to get some verb/delay and OD into the mix. This closed back cab is taking a beating. Maybe I can destroy these speakers and be forced to upgrade.


----------



## Xaios

This. This exists. This is real.


----------



## Vinnymuse

Xaios said:


> This. This exists. This is real.


Wait! What the heck?!


----------



## lewis

my hottub came in and is great. Ive got a new 65inch 4k tv arriving tomorrow, my at home studio space under my stairs is coming along nicely and my Fender guitar project is going really well.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Almost could'nt make it to the plane as the road between the camp site where I work and the town where the airport is was closed due to the caribous migration. Instead, we were flown by helicopter to the airport. 21 days off, here I fucking come!


----------



## PunkBillCarson

The last few streams I've had on Twitch have netted new followers and more active conversation. Now I just have to stream a few more hours on different days and I should be able to reach affiliate!


----------



## Vyn

Just had a hard, smash-fest of a bicycle ride for the first time since destroying my lower calves at the start of the year. Exercise endorphins are good shit.


----------



## TedEH

Met Chris Broderick and Matt Bachand yesterday (We opened for Act of Defiance) - dudes are super nice guys.


----------



## possumkiller

Got an Amptweaker Tight Metal Jr coming along with the Faber bridge set and EMGs for my new Greco Flying V. I am about to have my little apartment 80s thrash metal rig completed.


----------



## Rosal76

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


>




I love it! The Executioner Majini from Resident evil 5 does the same thing. He'll swing his axe at players and can sometimes take out surrounding Majini if they are too close to him.


----------



## Kaura

Spent the day walking around Reykjavik, the capital of Iceland. Found a music store and impulsively bought a new pickup and a fuzz pedal. Also, just ordered a new guitar since Thomann finally has it in stock. Today was a good day.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I know this is some cliché ass gear, but I hadn't yet gotten to crank my 6505+ with my Iron Label Ibanez that has EMG's (81 and 60) in it. Say what you want about that combo, but when you can crank up the amp, everything just fucking slays... Wife's been gone a couple days at her sister's watching the kids so I turned everything up today and Jesus Christ... Couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## naw38

I decided not to take this shitty call centre gig even though it’d be a stable income, and instead went into the city today determined to get some more hours as a dish hand. 

Finished the day off being offered a head chef position at a new cafe where I’ll get the chance to be creative with the menu. Fucking killed it.


----------



## Kaura

I found a replacement part for my Ibanez RG. I finally have a fully functional 7-string after 2 year break.


----------



## SD83

This is the most summery summer we had in years here and I got two weeks off right in the middle of it. No rain in sight, temperatures exceeding 30°C every single day, I know others hate it, nature sure hates it because we had no proper rain in two months or so, but I'm totally loving it so far.


----------



## Metropolis

SD83 said:


> This is the most summery summer we had in years here and I got two weeks off right in the middle of it. No rain in sight, temperatures exceeding 30°C every single day, I know others hate it, nature sure hates it because we had no proper rain in two months or so, but I'm totally loving it so far.



I'm not sure to be happy or not... forest fires everywhere in Europe, it's so hot and dry. Day temperatures from 26 - 32 celcius are also bit too hot for a finn


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

TedEH said:


> Met Chris Broderick and Matt Bachand yesterday (We opened for Act of Defiance) - dudes are super nice guys.



Spot them any cash toward splitting a hamburger?


----------



## TedEH

It was legitimately very humbling to see players of that caliber lugging their own stuff. I've seen people who I would rank much lower in terms of name recognition, brand power, playing skill, whatever metric you want to use, who would basically just roll into the venue after their hired goons set up everything for them, then immediately leave after the set. That kind of attitude (when it happens because of attitude and not because of time constraints) drives me a bit nuts. I don't care how good you are, you aren't above people. If your opening band can chill in the venue and have a beer with everyone, then so can the headliner. IMO. Having Broderick just chill at the venue and help move stuff, and actually stop to just chat with the opening band like you would interact with anyone else - very cool in my books.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

TedEH said:


> I don't care how good you are, you aren't above people.



What if they’re on a stage?


----------



## TedEH

Depends on how tall the stage, audience, and performer are, I guess.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Just got my hair cut. A nice fade to make the Summer a bit more bearable. My God it feels so good. Sometimes, you just gotta enjoy the little things... Now if I could just get my wife on board with that idea...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm doing a horror podcast mini series for October with a friend of mine.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I'm just feeling a nice sense of accomplishment right now. Somebody in the restroom stall next to me said "goddamn" about the sounds of my explosive diarrhea. It's the little things in life that count.


----------



## p0ke

Got home yesterday after being on the road for a couple of weeks with my family. While feeding my 2yo daughter her evening porridge, she did a really deep sigh and said "dad, I love this home"  That made me really happy.


----------



## Vyn

Finally back at work after being off for two weeks with glandular fever. There's only so much Netflix one can watch before you go insane.


----------



## TedEH

Took a week off and going into vacation mode -> Went to Heavy Montreal, had never seen Gojira before, but this was a great way to see them. One of the best shows I've seen, easily. Now I've got a whole week to just do whatever, work on personal project, pretend the rest of the world doesn't exist, etc.


----------



## Metropolis

Because Wacken live stream.
https://stream.wacken.com/


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

I'm working on a pretty cool TV show shoot over the next eleven days. It is here in my home city. So I don't have to travel and can sleep in my own bed at nights for once. All of the crew are professional but also easygoing. (I guess because we all know what to do and what to expect from each other). Oh, and one of the guys who I'm working with on the crew is Adam Ferguson who was the lead guitarist of Alesana during their early (best) years.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Just got back from seeing Bad Wolves, Nothing More, FFDP, and Breaking Benjamin. Primarily went for Breaking Benjamin for my wife's birthday and though I could not consider myself a fan of FFDP, they actually put on a pretty decent show and Ivan Moody was classy as hell. Giving thanks for all those in the military (yes, yes, I know, not everyone here is a fan of the military, save that for the political section if you've got more to add) and apologized for his actions the last time they were in Memphis. For anyone who hasn't been following, Ivan is clean sober after a long bout with alcoholism and as someone who has also been down that path, I can relate.

I can say that FFDP won't necessarily be my favorite band ever, but after seeing how happy they made a lot of people with their music and their show tonight, I have a better understanding of them now that I've been in that element. After all, not everyone likes Ghost while I love them and as long as the music makes you happy, who gives a fuck what other people have to say? Again, FFDP put on a pretty good show given my expectations.

Breaking Benjamin was easily the highlight of the night though. I'm more of a casual fan of theirs while my wife is a more knowledgeable fan. She knows the song names and such, and I just listen to their music. What was cool tonight though was, they stopped the show mid-song after a security guard was being a little rough with a guy that was moshing a little too hard. First, he told the security guard that he was being a little rough and told him that it's fine, he bought a ticket, just let him stay off to the side to see the rest of the show and then he acknowledged the mosher and told him, he gets it, they're playing heavy music and he understands the want to mosh, however, he needs to be more aware of those around him and not to hurt anyone else while doing it. Pretty classy move on Ben's part.

P.S. Ivan Moody wanted to bring a kid onstage, but he wasn't able to, but he promised that after the show, he'd get off the stage and say something to him. Well, the show goes on, you figure "he'll probably forget or something" but no... After they were done, Ivan got down from the stage, gave the kid a hug and talked to him for a few minutes. Totally fucking cool in my book.


----------



## Church2224

I sent in my application to be a career fire fighter to one of my local counties and then I will be applying to two more. 

here is to hoping I get the job with one.


----------



## Kaura

Played some online slot machines again. Started with 80 euros on my gambling account. I got up to 320€, kept playing and got up to 650€. Ended up going down to 180€ but got back to 530€. I think I'll settle with that even though the jackpot is 1 million euros which is pretty tempting as you can win it with as little as 25 cents.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

p0ke said:


> Got home yesterday after being on the road for a couple of weeks with my family. While feeding my 2yo daughter her evening porridge, she did a really deep sigh and said "dad, I love this home"  That made me really happy.



*W H O L E S O M E*


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Well, I just went up a string gauge in B standard with my Epiphone Goldtop. I was using the set below the light baritones for D'Addarios and now I'm using light baritone... Holy shit... Between that, the Black Winters, the SD-1, the 6505+, and the Governor/Swamp Thang 2x12... I'm surprised the neighborhood hasn't turned into a bloodbath from the sheer brutality and awesomeness. Ditching the plain G for a wound G did a number for my tone and going up just one gauge turned buzz city into a goddamn chainsaw of madness. Thank you @KailM for being responsible for most of this, via recommendations.


----------



## MFB

PunkBillCarson said:


> Well, I just went up a string gauge in B standard with my Epiphone Goldtop. I was using the set below the light baritones for D'Addarios and now I'm using light baritone... Holy shit... Between that, the Black Winters, the SD-1, the 6505+, and the Governor/Swamp Thang 2x12... I'm surprised the neighborhood hasn't turned into a bloodbath from the sheer brutality and awesomeness. Ditching the plain G for a wound G did a number for my tone and going up just one gauge turned buzz city into a goddamn chainsaw of madness. Thank you @KailM for being responsible for most of this, via recommendations.



I used to rock 13s on my SG for B standard, but I think once I move my Talman down there, I'm gonna try out some 12s. I've been doing the Mastodon drop tuning (6th string only dropped down a 5th) and that extra flub on the low string has a quality I've come to enjoy. Adds an extra bit of sludgey looseness to the song.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I just got done playing my guitar after putting the strings on it... For good old melodic death metal, it's amazeballs. I even tried it in drop B flat for some In Flames riffage, and it's just as good there, so it looks like I now have a melodic death metal dedicated guitar. Words cannot express how happy I am at the moment. It's been some time since I've been this happy playing guitar, so I really needed this.


----------



## MFB

Just bought original copies of Amazing Spiderman 361, 362, and 363. 361 is the first full appearance of Carnage, my favorite Spider man villain, and then 362/363 round out the trilogy he premiered in.

I've started looking to purchase first appearances of those villains that I can, Shocker is probably next on my list, or Lizard if it pops up cheap enough. Shocker is an oddball but I have a soft spot for him from the 90s show.


----------



## coreysMonster

I've been developing new habits since the breakup, working out more, going to sleep and waking up earlier, eating better, and being more focused on my career. All in all I'm working on becoming a better person and it feels pretty good to slowly start seeing results.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nasty old bitch that I work with is finally quitting.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> nasty old bitch that I work with is finally quitting.



This is always the best day.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

I was gonna quit my shit-ass warehouse job but they decided to fire me first so now I get to chill at home for a week before I head to Colorado to see one of my best friends.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I've recently been delving into Buddhism and putting some of it into practice and I feel so much better as a person, emotionally and mentally.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber

It’s not just a “Buddha Recipes” book with a morbidly obese guy on the cover, is it?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> It’s not just a “Buddha Recipes” book with a morbidly obese guy on the cover, is it?



No.


----------



## lurè

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> obese



Big bones pls


----------



## Ralyks

I drove an hour and a half to Long Island and back to the only place within 100 miles of me that carries Strandbergs, so I could finally try one out.

Worth it.


----------



## Rosal76

Ralyks said:


> I drove an hour and a half to Long Island and back to the only place within 100 miles of me that carries Strandbergs, so I could finally try one out.
> 
> Worth it.



Do you plan on buying one?


----------



## Ralyks

Rosal76 said:


> Do you plan on buying one?



I came close to financing it right there on the spot, but thought better of it. But yes, a Boden 7 will be my next guitar purchase once I have the funds.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Just bought original copies of Amazing Spiderman 361, 362, and 363. 361 is the first full appearance of Carnage, my favorite Spider man villain, and then 362/363 round out the trilogy he premiered in.
> 
> I've started looking to purchase first appearances of those villains that I can, Shocker is probably next on my list, or Lizard if it pops up cheap enough. Shocker is an oddball but I have a soft spot for him from the 90s show.





https://imgur.com/II0BsxT

They've arrived, and in great shape


----------



## BornToLooze

I was playing guitar and my son was watching me so I started playing Baby Shark (greatest song of all time???) and he kept telling me keep rocking Daddy!  

And both of them like Scooby Doo meets KISS, so only half the requests I take suck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BornToLooze said:


> I was playing guitar and my son was watching me so I started playing Baby Shark (greatest song of all time???) and he kept telling me keep rocking Daddy!
> 
> And both of them like Scooby Doo meets KISS, so only half the requests I take suck.


Play Parasite, She, and Strange Ways for them.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just got done jamming out on some Fear Factory and Divine Heresy songs, and had one of those times when your playing and tone is just "on". This wouldn't generally be a big deal to most, but to me, it's huge. I was on an anti-seizure medication that was really messing with my motor skills, making my muscles tire easy, thus making stuff like tremolo picking and playing cleanly quite the challenge indeed. Just got finished with the process of switching medications a few days ago, and with the meds that weren't agreeing with me out of my system, not only can I trem-pick with ease again and play much more cleanly, I just feel better overall, mentally and emotionally, which is awesome.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

BrailleDecibel said:


> Just got done jamming out on some Fear Factory and Divine Heresy songs, and had one of those times when your playing and tone is just "on". This wouldn't generally be a big deal to most, but to me, it's huge. I was on an anti-seizure medication that was really messing with my motor skills, making my muscles tire easy, thus making stuff like tremolo picking and playing cleanly quite the challenge indeed. Just got finished with the process of switching medications a few days ago, and with the meds that weren't agreeing with me out of my system, not only can I trem-pick with ease again and play much more cleanly, I just feel better overall, mentally and emotionally, which is awesome.




It's definitely awesome when everything's in sync with your playing and you get excited to play. I've had a few of those moments myself lately and to me, there's nothing better.


----------



## BornToLooze

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Play Parasite, She, and Strange Ways for them.



Usually all I can play is Detroit Rock City, Rock and Roll All Night, and Baby Shark. And Cherrybomb, that usually gets a Chchchchcherrybomb.

I almost had him talked into him being Paul and me being Ace for Halloween, but noooo, gotta be Iron Man.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

clutch's new album is great


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> clutch's new album is great



I found it rather bloated as a final product, but I did like the songs they released prior to the albums release


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I found it rather bloated as a final product, but I did like the songs they released prior to the albums release


yeah they probably could have cut a few songs, but it's still a good album. I liked it more than I've liked some of their other recent albums.


----------



## TedEH

I just learned that the guy I've been buying coffee from every morning for the past year has a stage name and an extensive hip-hop discography/career. It's not my kind of music, but I'm still impressed.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> I just learned that the guy I've been buying coffee from every morning for the past year has a stage name and an extensive hip-hop discography/career. It's not my kind of music, but I'm still impressed.



Post that shit. I wanna check out MC Barista.
How'd that conversation start?


----------



## TedEH

^ I bring guitars into the office on jam days to save time running back home, so I'll sometimes have one on my back when I go in to get my coffee. Or sometimes it would just start as a "oh hey, how was your weekend" kind of thing, and I'd talk about an out of town show I had or something, and he'd bring up some shows that he'd played, or tours he'd done before, or a music video he was working on recently. I never asked him what "his bands name was" until the other day, when he showed me one of the CDs and I googled the name later. I had, for some reason, just assumed he was in some kind of indie rock thing, but turns out he's known as Jesse Dangerously and has been pretty active in his scene for quite a while by the looks of it. Cool stuff.


----------



## SD83

A long haired, bearded guy, wearing what looked like a bandshirt of a band I never heard of (and couldn't read the logo  ) approached me when I was just leaving the train station on my way home from work today. At first I wasn't sure if it was just another beggar asking for a bit of money, especially since his first question was "do you speak english?" (this is Germany, not everyone does), and that has been exactly what some of the more annoying ones approached you with. 
Usually I just shake my head and walk on, for some reason I didn't... turned out the guy thought I'd look like someone who would appreciate some metal music (which I do) and was from an Estonian (which is about 2000km from where I live) metal band called Illumenium that was touring Europe for some years now, without a label or anything, and they were all out trying to sell their own self produced record (Gehenna). So, being in a good mood I thought that was a really cool story, and I have mad respect for people who would do such a thing, dedicate all their time and money to the music and bought their record. Brought it home, put it on, expecting it to probably suck for all kinds of reasons, which in the end most records do... cheap production, shitty mix, bad songs, and since he was rather ambiguous about what style of metal they play I was half expecting some boring power metal or something along those lines, especially since the weird cover had a mix of elements (ankh symbol, Anubis, two greek/roman temple looking buildings, etc)... but it's way better than I expected it to be. Completely random encounter, but that money definitly wasn't wasted, there are some rather awesome songs on that record, at least after a first listen, mix and production are fine... totally made my day


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Repainted my old Squier Stagemaster yesterday, and while far from perfect (it is, after all, an almost 20-year-old guitar, heavily battle-scarred from many gigs and jam sessions), it came out well enough that I am incredibly happy with the results. 

(yes, I know I need to clean my hardware, heading to the store to get Q-Tips to do just that pretty soon  )


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

My ex that I recently reconnected with is visiting this Friday. She's coming out to stay with me for a little under two weeks- if I can seal the deal on this and undo all the stupid shit I did in the past, I will be a very, very happy man; and it's really feeling like that's what's going to happen.


----------



## Vyn

Just got the results of last year's performance review at work - percentage payrise and a bonus payment. Time to start shopping again


----------



## Leviathus

Just got a new vase, can't wait to put some flowers in it!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lovely "vase," though it may be against TOS. Not sure where you're from though.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Happy to be doing a thing with the Squier once again.


----------



## NateFalcon

TedEH said:


> ^ I bring guitars into the office on jam days to save time running back home, so I'll sometimes have one on my back when I go in to get my coffee. Or sometimes it would just start as a "oh hey, how was your weekend" kind of thing, and I'd talk about an out of town show I had or something, and he'd bring up some shows that he'd played, or tours he'd done before, or a music video he was working on recently. I never asked him what "his bands name was" until the other day, when he showed me one of the CDs and I googled the name later. I had, for some reason, just assumed he was in some kind of indie rock thing, but turns out he's known as Jesse Dangerously and has been pretty active in his scene for quite a while by the looks of it. Cool stuff.


Hellyeah!! Throwback dork-core...he used to go by DJ Budget Cuts IIRC


----------



## KnightBrolaire

he makes my day, everyday


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Finally getting back into building. I took a bit of a hiatus for a while after my last build, don't know why, just sort of fell out of the game... spent a couple months without even picking up a tool, but I just took my current project back into the garage today and flattened the neck to prep it for truss rods. Went well. Slow small steps...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Because NGD's are a surefire way to an incredibly happy night, especially when they involve Nazgul/Sentient pickups and a freshly oiled fretboard.


----------



## Kaura

After all these years I just realised that the hex socket screws on my pickups are there for a reason. I lifted them as much as I could without them touching the strings and now the pickups feel totally different! Way to breath new life to these god awful stock Ibanez pickups. 

Edit: And before anyone says that I could've just lifted the whole pickups. The mounting screws are f'cked so I can't do that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> After all these years I just realised that the hex socket screws on my pickups are there for a reason. I lifted them as much as I could without them touching the strings and now the pickups feel totally different! Way to breath new life to these god awful stock Ibanez pickups.
> 
> Edit: And before anyone says that I could've just lifted the whole pickups. The mounting screws are f'cked so I can't do that.



The pole pieces are hex/slotted precisely so they can be adjusted.

I also recommend swapping magnets. It's a really cheap and easy way to improve pickups.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> The pole pieces are hex/slotted precisely so they can be adjusted.
> 
> I also recommend swapping magnets. It's a really cheap and easy way to improve pickups.


This. Adjusting the pole pieces and manipulating the pickup height can have quite a bit of tone possibilities.


----------



## MFB

Saw Elton John last night, we paid $600 for each ticket and then got denied entry at the doors. Had to go over to the company that sold them booth, and they not only gave me a partial refund, AND upgraded our tickets to double face value. We were originally at the opposite end of the theater, at Loge 8, but they moved us to loge 21, ROW 2.

I WAS 2 ROWS AWAY FROM SIR ELTON GOD DAMN JOHN.

It was magical
http://imgur.com/a/INCMtbn


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MFB said:


> Saw Elton John last night, we paid $600 for each ticket and then got denied entry at the doors. Had to go over to the company that sold them booth, and they not only gave me a partial refund, AND upgraded our tickets to double face value. We were originally at the opposite end of the theater, at Loge 8, but they moved us to loge 21, ROW 2.
> 
> I WAS 2 ROWS AWAY FROM SIR ELTON GOD DAMN JOHN.
> 
> It was magical
> http://imgur.com/a/INCMtbn



Damn, what a great way to handle a customer service problem.
That sounds like an awesome night my dude.


----------



## TedEH

For that ticket price, there had BETTER be good customer service. Sweet jebus. I can barely justify a $100 ticket for a single show.


----------



## MFB

TedEH said:


> For that ticket price, there had BETTER be good customer service. Sweet jebus. I can barely justify a $100 ticket for a single show.



I wouldn't go this big for anyone else, the closest would be Daft Punk, and even then I'd go to half of what I paid here MAX. This was his last tour as he's been doing this for 50 years, so its rightfully time to hang it up after everything he's done, and the only chance we've had to see him; so go big or go home.

When he said what loge we were in, we were like "alright, thats rad," then he said our row and we almost lost it. Those we're easily $1200 seats since floor seats in the same area were going for $2000. And a refund on top? Damn near killed me. I did try to throw him a piece of the refund so he could buy a bomb dinner on company dime, but he refused and was just doing his job.


----------



## TedEH

$2k concert tickets.....? How.... why.....


----------



## MFB

TedEH said:


> $2k concert tickets.....? How.... why.....



Farewell tour stigma + legacy + major city inflation = $2K price unfortunately

He's been around since most of this board was born, and had major, MAJOR success during that time; and thats just as a musician, not even as a philanthropist. I didn't think they'd go that high, and almost had a heart attack when I saw it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Happy because I turn 32 today, and while the past year has had some incredibly trying times, I somehow made it out the other side happier than I've felt in years. I am finally feeling like my old self again, in a new band with my little brother on its way to forming with a new drummer who is an absolute beast behind the kit and a great friend, and I've somehow managed to drop roughly 80 lbs. from when I was at my all-time worst, so whenever this new band gets to inciting walls of death, I will be fit enough to do my two new guitars justice onstage. Life kicks ass, guys, and I am eternally grateful and happy for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My peters fsm 100 showed up today


----------



## Xaios

Picked up a Radeon RX 580 yesterday for $120 CAD, purportedly unused. I've seen a boatload of them for sale here all being unloaded by the same person, so my initial suspicion was that it was used in a mining rig. When I met with the seller, she confirmed that was the original intent, but a personal tragedy which occurred before she could get it up and running stopped that from happening entirely. I of course have no way of verifying this, but the card does work perfectly. Considering the very cheapest I could find them online new was $280 CAD, I got a hell of a deal. Spent the difference and upgraded my monitor to something made this decade. I upgraded from an R9 380, and it's very noticeable. My Witcher III frame rate is now buttery smooth on Ultra. Should be good to play Fallout 76 and Cyberpunk 2077 when they come out.


----------



## Kaura

Bass NGD incoming.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MFB said:


> I did try to throw him a piece of the refund so he could buy a bomb dinner on company dime, but he refused and was just doing his job.



Not all heroes wear capes.


----------



## Church2224

I maybe getting a Border Collie puppy by Christmas!


----------



## p0ke

Got a new work laptop yesterday  Went from a Macbook Air to a Macbook Pro and damn, this thing is fast.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just finished an excellent workout at the gym, and have a good day of recording planned.


----------



## Church2224

I had a job interview today and they regional manager I met with for the company set up a second interview for tomorrow. I guess that is a good sign?


----------



## Church2224

I GOT THE JOB! Woohoo!


----------



## Ralyks

I finally did it. I ordered Strandberg Boden Original 7 with a trem. I’ve been waiting years to finally get a Strandberg.


----------



## TedEH

I've made some decent progress on an audio system for a side project game I'm working on - was able to come up with a not-quite-complete-but-mostly-working MIDI implementation, which feeds into the simplest synthesizer. So all the bleeps and bloops, and I can mix in some OGG files on top of it. It's nothing ground-breaking, but I did it mostly from scratch, which makes me feel at least a bit smart.


----------



## Mathemagician

Xaios said:


> Picked up a Radeon RX 580 yesterday for $120 CAD, purportedly unused. I've seen a boatload of them for sale here all being unloaded by the same person, so my initial suspicion was that it was used in a mining rig. When I met with the seller, she confirmed that was the original intent, but a personal tragedy which occurred before she could get it up and running stopped that from happening entirely. I of course have no way of verifying this, but the card does work perfectly. Considering the very cheapest I could find them online new was $280 CAD, I got a hell of a deal. Spent the difference and upgraded my monitor to something made this decade. I upgraded from an R9 380, and it's very noticeable. My Witcher III frame rate is now buttery smooth on Ultra. Should be good to play Fallout 76 and Cyberpunk 2077 when they come out.



The personal tragedy was that the value of crypto has kept dropping and staying low to the point where many operations cost of doing business is higher than the value of farming the coins. May as well unload your gear and recoup some of the costs.


----------



## Xaios

Mathemagician said:


> The personal tragedy was that the value of crypto has kept dropping and staying low to the point where many operations cost of doing business is higher than the value of farming the coins. May as well unload your gear and recoup some of the costs.


Actually, the personal tragedy was that her husband tried to kill himself. Thanks for sharing though. Besides, if she was really concerned about recouping the cost, she could have advertised this card for double what I paid for it and it would have still been a good deal.


----------



## p0ke

Going to Poland with my wife over the weekend. Kids are staying at home with both of their grandma's, so no looking after them for almost three full days. Flights to Gdansk are cheap af, it's gonna cost me more to get to the airport and back  
Of course the hotel is the most expensive part of the trip, but the whole thing will still clock in at around 100€. Which contains everything except eating and drinking over there (which should be really cheap).


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Still just really enjoying life in general lately for some reason...the new guitars help a lot (  ), but it seems more than that lol...I just have an overall feeling of gratification with life, and am getting more active at the gym and in life in general, and the results are really showing in my energy levels and mood, as well as how many more notches I can tighten the 'ol belt-ola up.  Also been writing new riffs and songs like it's being put on prohibition tomorrow for my new band with my little brother, so everyone watch out, some funky-ass, low-tuned nu-metal jams are gonna wind up in the "Recording Studio" section soon enough, likely by next summer!!


----------



## Metropolis

I got a new FRFR cab today, and damn it's inspiring to play at home with something else than studio monitors or headphones. I'll grab a few beers when night comes an play shit out of my guitar.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Gonna buy a new TV tomorrow, and today they lowered the price by 2000 SEK (about $220 or €193). In this dimension we live in, price drops only occur after a purchase usually.


----------



## MFB

Farewell tour #2 of the year has come and gone, this time it was Minus the Bear. Opening band was a post rock band named Caspian, and they gave doom metal bands a run for their money with how ear shatteringly loud they were  I paid for the meet and greet package as well, so I got to say my thanks, shake hands, get my LP signed etc... They played for like... Two hours with a five minute break before the encores? Covered a good chunk of the albums I signed on with, and didnt touch much from the last two, they had to know everyone wanted the "hits."


----------



## USMarine75

I bought a guitar that turned out to be 10x better than I thought it would (and I had high hopes)... and it has a cool but sad history. I'll post an NGD soon when I get the time.


----------



## A-Branger

Church2224 said:


> I maybe getting a Border Collie puppy by Christmas!


best....dogs....ever......*drops mic*


----------



## Kaura

I'm just happy that I've spent at least 70% of all the time I've been awake this week writing and recording new music and despite/because of that the week has felt really short as time has seemed to just fly at light speed when I'm focusing on what I'm doing. Also, music in general just sounds so good right now. I had a period during the last few months when I couldn't even get through one song without getting bored/annoyed, let alone having any interest towards making new music.

Also, I've just felt really good and energetic in general despite staying up every night. On top of that, exercising doesn't seem like pure torture anymore. And all this is thanks to being sober for 141 days and 6 weeks without smoking.


----------



## Headache

At least God and 2 humans like me.


----------



## Headache

And Helloween just came on the radio.... So that's something.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Headache said:


> And Helloween just came on the radio.... So that's something.


There's always ice cream too.


----------



## Metropolis

Bought new mouse and mouse pad because old ones were worn out and plain filthy. Also God Of War gaming night with my gf, and some booze.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Had a musical opportunity with a new drummer go tits-up, but I am not despairing...he was just, in a looootttt of ways, the wrong dude for the job, no hard feelings, and now my brother and I can get back to finding the right person to bash the skins.


----------



## cwhitey2

Im sitting at oscar blues tap house in boulder, co


----------



## John

My back is feeling better and I can resume training/working out; that's nice.


----------



## SD83

Managed to cram enough work into the last weeks to take a full week off right now, but what put a smile on my face today was when I was heading down the road to the supermarket I saw my neighbour in his workshop, fixing or building something... he's 92. And he's not done


----------



## Kaura

Got my old job back. Now I wish I wouldn't had gambled all my savings so I could have started shortening my GAS list right away.


----------



## NotDonVito

Power Metal \m/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a bunch of books and picks/guitar tops in the mail. felt like christmas


----------



## Steinmetzify

It's 4:39pm....and I'm drunk. Gotta work tomorrow, but at this rate I'll be in bed by 9 and won't feel shit tomorrow. 

Day drunk FTW.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Although I don't wear many screen-printed shirts, I just had to have this one. I find myself increasingly fed up with all the silly religious crap lately so maybe this is my way of saying "Lighten up" idk. Anyway... doesn't really fit the theme of this thread but hey, at least it makes me smile!


----------



## Joan Maal

My children and wife ruin my existence every day


----------



## Demiurge

Joan Maal said:


> My children and wife ruin my existence every day



Was this meant for the "mad" thread or are you writing this thousands of miles away from them, having successfully faked your death and with a new identity?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

High Plains Drifter said:


> Although I don't wear many screen-printed shirts, I just had to have this one. I find myself increasingly fed up with all the silly religious crap lately so maybe this is my way of saying "Lighten up" idk. Anyway... doesn't really fit the theme of this thread but hey, at least it makes me smile!


BEARsphlemy!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFB

That a black (metal) bear if I've ever seen one!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got off work, immediately got drunk and started listening to thrash. life is good.


----------



## TedEH

Just got back from a road-trip-slash-fill-in-gig that went really well. Chilled in a van for hours playing Zelda games, played some shows, drank some dranks, and lots of coffee, crashed at the homes of some super friendly people who have cool homes, one of them made us some great breakfast, lots of headbanging but somehow not super sore afterwards. Definitely a life-is-good kind of weekend.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> Just got back from a road-trip-slash-fill-in-gig that went really well. Chilled in a van for hours playing Zelda games, played some shows, drank some dranks, and lots of coffee, crashed at the homes of some super friendly people who have cool homes, one of them made us some great breakfast, lots of headbanging but somehow not super sore afterwards. Definitely a life-is-good kind of weekend.



Sounds chill as hell. Nice dude


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Double post but I'm feeling pretty good; I've got that show afterglow feeling and it's comfy.
Went to go see Within The Ruins on Friday with As I Lay Dying and Kingdom of Giants. Got every song I wanted out of WTR (except Tractor Pull, but they played a ton of stuff off of Invade which I was totally not expecting and thoroughly enjoyed) and of course they just slayed it. Kingdom of Giants actually did incredibly well too, stage presence was top tier.
And once AILD took the stage, I had a much better time than I expected. Turns out I know a lot more of their material than I thought I did, I was kind of only there for WTR but I was happily surprised. They played a few songs off of Frail Words Collapse and Forever reallllllllly took me back.

With the fire going on I totally expected the show to get cancelled (the air quality here is so bad it's off the charts- people are literally walking down the streets with gas masks), so it was really cool to see that all of the bands still wanted to deal with the smoke, stop by and give us a break from all of this mess for a few hours. No way was that was an easy set to play.

What was the most comfy though- this dude had his kid with him in the pit. Little dude, probably about 11 or 12- and with all of the possible ways this could have sucked, it totally didn't. Everyone was super good about it, dad made sure the kid wasn't in the way, everyone was getting him involved (lifting him up, letting him 'mosh' with them, etc); it was just surprisingly wholesome, really. Dope to see. I wish my dad moshed with me


----------



## lurè

Almost finished recording guitars for my band's first full lenght and found an amazing painter for the artwork. Everything's looking good.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

lurè said:


> Almost finished recording guitars for my band's first full lenght and found an amazing painter for the artwork. Everything's looking good.


Congrats!!!!! I have exciting news, as well. Mine and my brother's newest song, "Nothing (So Are You)" is now being produced/mixed by the former sampler of American Head Charge, Mr. Aaron Zilch. "Stoked" as a word generally plays for me, but this is on a whole new level beyond words, my friends. Next time you guys see me, I will be on the front of a Nu-Metal Wheaties Box, PRS in hand, hat backwards, pants a-saggin', fretting the first string on the first fret with my index finger, and nothing else.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

So some of you might be aware of the post I made awhile back in the Why Are You Sad Thread? involving myself and some abuse that I endured at the hands of my mother and the favoritism she shows my brother. Well, last weekend, I sat her down and I told her how I feel. I didn't hold back, I told her everything. Surprisingly enough, she was rather receptive, she apologized profusely, admitted to her faults, and she didn't try to push any of the responsibility off on me.

It's with that said that I'm giving her another chance. Since then, we talk daily, have good long talks, make plans to hang out and watch scary movies (supposed to this weekend as a matter of fact) and I feel like a gigantic 20 something year old weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I was close to cutting her off, but I felt like perhaps we could try something else, which is what led to this. We'll see how it goes, but for now I'm not dwelling on the past, I'm looking forward to the future.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

PunkBillCarson said:


> So some of you might be aware of the post I made awhile back in the Why Are You Sad Thread? involving myself and some abuse that I endured at the hands of my mother and the favoritism she shows my brother. Well, last weekend, I sat her down and I told her how I feel. I didn't hold back, I told her everything. Surprisingly enough, she was rather receptive, she apologized profusely, admitted to her faults, and she didn't try to push any of the responsibility off on me.
> 
> It's with that said that I'm giving her another chance. Since then, we talk daily, have good long talks, make plans to hang out and watch scary movies (supposed to this weekend as a matter of fact) and I feel like a gigantic 20 something year old weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I was close to cutting her off, but I felt like perhaps we could try something else, which is what led to this. We'll see how it goes, but for now I'm not dwelling on the past, I'm looking forward to the future.



Damn dude, that's feel-good as fuck. Sounds like a really healthy conversation, and I hope you guys stick with it. Spend some more time, reinforce that connection.
Oftentimes a good reality check is all people need. People can talk all they want and act like they don't care, but to an overwhelmingly large amount of people the possibility of losing family is enough to make you listen. Really glad it worked out dude, sounded like that was really starting to wear on you guys.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

PunkBillCarson said:


> So some of you might be aware of the post I made awhile back in the Why Are You Sad Thread? involving myself and some abuse that I endured at the hands of my mother and the favoritism she shows my brother. Well, last weekend, I sat her down and I told her how I feel. I didn't hold back, I told her everything. Surprisingly enough, she was rather receptive, she apologized profusely, admitted to her faults, and she didn't try to push any of the responsibility off on me.
> 
> It's with that said that I'm giving her another chance. Since then, we talk daily, have good long talks, make plans to hang out and watch scary movies (supposed to this weekend as a matter of fact) and I feel like a gigantic 20 something year old weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I was close to cutting her off, but I felt like perhaps we could try something else, which is what led to this. We'll see how it goes, but for now I'm not dwelling on the past, I'm looking forward to the future.


Life: How It Should Go...The Really Tiny-Ass, Randall Flagg-free version of Stephen King's "The Stand", comes bundled with the old copy and a case of whiskey for $6.66.


----------



## lurè

Found a GTX 1080 brand new for 450€ shipped on ebay.

Considering is at least 600€ on Amazon, I'm more than happy.


----------



## A-Branger

I got a new job!!!, would start part time now (online) while still at my current fulltime job and then move out of the island Im currently living to work full time with these awesome people in February.... Cant tell yet who But its something Ive been slowly getting myself into and pretty muhc a dream. Once in a life opportunity fuck yeh!!!

plus the place Im moving into would ahve surf beaches!!! which is something Ive been missing out madly since I moved into this island

plus no more fucking shooting/editing weddings!!!!

downfall....... my dog, curently shes with my ex (our dog), as this Island job was always a temporary thing for me, and I always wanted to be back to the place I was living before as I loved there. So we used to share custody of our dog like a kid lol (she was used to), worked great for times I wanted to go away for a weekend or somthing liek that, same with her. But now this new place is fucking extremely far away......... :'( fuck! it would have to involve a big airplane ride for her, which Im not happy with, and having to now share her by few months at a time..... if we could do it...... fuck I love my dog :'( :'( and my ex loves her too, which is the main problem


also Im dealing with a really bad tonsillitis right fucking now, so instead to be out celebrating with my friends here, Im here laying on my bed for the last 3 days having massive pains to even shallow watter, and to eat (even a fucking soup) is the worse torture ever


but yay new job


----------



## p0ke

Finally got some snow over here, yay.


----------



## A-Branger

A-Branger said:


> Im here laying on my bed for the last 3 days having massive pains to even shallow watter, and to eat (even a fucking soup) is the worse torture ever



finally after couple fo days of antibiotics (yesterday) I was finally able to eat with tolerable pain, and to be able to drink again without being forced (still pain), and today its even less. I could eat/drink as I please now


but.....

now I got another downfall from it. I got a bit of diarrhoea thanks to the amount of icecream I had to eat to numb the pain...... oh well


----------



## p0ke

Another happy thing -> oil prices seem to be really low at the moment. Petrol price just came down from 1.70€/liter to 1.40/liter in less than a week and heating oil also costs 17 cents less per liter than it did in the summer.


----------



## TedEH

It doesn't happen very often, but this week Spotify recommended something that was spot-on: Oceans of Slumber. Hadn't heard of them before. The tunes are good. The vocals are good. The production is good. Life is good.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> It doesn't happen very often, but this week Spotify recommended something that was spot-on: Oceans of Slumber. Hadn't heard of them before. The tunes are good. The vocals are good. The production is good. Life is good.


I had one from them in my Discover Weekly list last month. I thought it was okay, I agree that the vocals and production were good but it just didn't stick with me very much.

I need to get my Spotify to stop recommending me stoner metal. You like some High on Fire and Uncle Acid and suddenly it thinks all you want to listen to is Bongzilla.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

BlackMastodon said:


> I thought it was okay, I agree that the vocals and production were good but it just didn't stick with me very much



Does it bum you guys out too when this happens? 
I hate it when I listen to some new stuff and I think "Yeah, this is good," but it doesn't resonate enough to earn a spot in my library. Its like I want to like it just a little bit more and I feel like I'm doing the band a disservice by not getting into them because _they're actually good though_.


----------



## TedEH

Ordacleaphobia said:


> doesn't resonate enough to earn a spot in my library


I kinda do the opposite. I let so much stuff sit it my spotify libraries that I end up hitting shuffle then skip... skip... skip... skip... skip.... skip... ok, this one's alright... skip...


----------



## Albake21

TedEH said:


> I kinda do the opposite. I let so much stuff sit it my spotify libraries that I end up hitting shuffle then skip... skip... skip... skip... skip.... skip... ok, this one's alright... skip...


This is my Spotify experience in a nut shell.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Maybe it's because I don't use Spotify. I guess I'm old school now- I like to have the actual files. 
Means I need to look for high-capacity phones (or SD card support) and requires me to be a bit more selective on what I pick up and transfer over.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Maybe it's because I don't use Spotify. I guess I'm old school now- I like to have the actual files.
> Means I need to look for high-capacity phones (or SD card support) and requires me to be a bit more selective on what I pick up and transfer over.



Do you use Prime Music Unlimited or Google Play Music? 

It's the best of both worlds I've found. You can add and download files as needed as well as tap into their expansive libraries.


----------



## Gravy Train

I proposed last weekend and now have a fiance! Also, we are apartment shopping today and tomorrow!


----------



## Albake21

Gravy Train said:


> I proposed last weekend and now have a fiance! Also, we are apartment shopping today and tomorrow!


Congratulations! I'm sure the guitar buying was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Gravy Train

Albake21 said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure the guitar buying was fun while it lasted.



Haha it was, but she also helped me find my desired specs in a guitar so I am happy with what I have (for now hahaha)!


----------



## TedEH

I came into the office this morning to find it had been decorated - I guess as soon as December 1st hits XMAS MODE ENGAGED. I'm ok with this.


----------



## JK-PA

Just ordered my wireless system, happy that I don't have to deal with stupid cables anymore.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> I came into the office this morning to find it had been decorated - I guess as soon as December 1st hits XMAS MODE ENGAGED. I'm ok with this.


I read this at first as "desecrated" and knew I needed to reread it since you seemed so okay with it. 

I wonder if dyslexia is something that can develop later in life...


----------



## Lindmann

Got a NGD coming up.
Well....sorta....

Gonna have to wait a moment or two.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I like the way you think, better make sure that's good and dry, though, before you go making a neck out of it.


----------



## Lindmann

Yeah...I would love to start right away...but realistically I might have to wait several years.
Bummer. I should have posted this in the "why are you sad right now?" thread


----------



## Gravy Train

Moved in to my first apartment last night! Was a pain in the rear carrying everything to the second floor but it went well. Woot!


----------



## Vyn

Currently selling some gear via Facebook and had a potential buyer contact me with a trade offer. We've both forgotten what the original offer was and have spent the last hour discussing similar bands we are into and getting on like a house on fire. Nice reminder why I still bother with music, because there's some people out there who genuinely kick arse


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Local promoter just announced that Russian Circles will be making a stop in Indianapolis. Finally.

So hyped.


----------



## MFB

As of Sunday, I'll now only two weeks away from owning my bass instead of a month. It's maddening sitting around waiting around for this police hold to be over, especially since I was able to pay for the whole thing already.


----------



## Mprinsje

My band is going to record coming january and we've just tried playing to a click track.

It went really well. Which surprised all of us as our drummer barely ever practices, Let alone to a click. He really took to it from the first click onwards and i don't think i've ever seen him play beter.


----------



## TedEH

Mprinsje said:


> i don't think i've ever seen him play beter.


Maybe that's a sign that the next step is to start jamming/practicing with the click. Eventually start playing shows that way. The consistency helps prevent mistakes, and the set gets tighter overall.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

TedEH said:


> Maybe that's a sign that the next step is to start jamming/practicing with the click. Eventually start playing shows that way. The consistency helps prevent mistakes, and the set gets tighter overall.


Honestly never thought of a click track that way before in my life...I always hated the shit out of them, because I felt it took that certain "Rock And Roll Groove Spirit Mojo Ghost Thingy" away from music, but apparently, it only amplifies that shizz. Thanks for the lesson.


Happy because...well, reasons...who needs to know more? The Braille Dude got happy, so that is a win right there for the home team.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Moved in my new appartment. Super happy about it. After years with roommates, I finally have my own place.


----------



## Albake21

AlexCorriveau said:


> Moved in my new appartment. Super happy about it. After years with roommates, I finally have my own place.


It's one of the best feelings in the world, isn't it? Especially as a guitar player!


----------



## KJGaruda

AlexCorriveau said:


> Moved in my new appartment. Super happy about it. After years with roommates, I finally have my own place.



Dude, congrats! It feels so good to get home and know you don't have to deal with anyone else's messes. And you can walk around without pants without it being weird. 

Happy because.. my car is almost paid off, and I'm almost out of debt in general. I can pick up my hobbies and passions again without worrying about making enough to pay this thing or that thing.


----------



## Metropolis

Finally snow in the ground, and it will be snowing 'till christmas and few days after that.


----------



## Kaura

Metropolis said:


> Finally snow in the ground, and it will be snowing 'till christmas and few days after that.



Fuck that shit. If there was anything good about having to drive to work at 5:30am it was that "ring III" wasn't completely packed especially since I hadn't drove in 6 months before this morning. 

Now I'm just glad that I only have two shifts before x-mas and neither of them is a morning shift. Also, new Sithu Aye album is great.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Now I'm just glad that I only have two shifts before x-mas



3 more full working days before xmas and my 11 day holiday, which I totally need. Also same as Metropolis, I'm happy about the snow - it just makes everything so much lighter, and there's so little of it, I don't need to do anything about it  I hate plowing snow (although I only have a ~4x10m patch to plow)...


----------



## TedEH

I've actually got a huge chunk of holidays that I'm gonna tack onto the end of my xmas break - and turn it into a big recording project. Last year I had two weeks total (including the holidays themselves which took up time) and I was able to scrape together three tunes that I still really like. This year, I've got pretty close to a month off and the plan is to not tell very many people so that I can just take that time and get as much music out of me as possible in that time. A whole week of just songwriting? Yes please. Then three weeks to iterate and record and mix stuff. Or however I want to divide things up, who knows. But there's potential for cool things. Much excitement.


----------



## Seabeast2000

p0ke said:


> 3 more full working days before xmas and my 11 day holiday, which I totally need. Also same as Metropolis, I'm happy about the snow - it just makes everything so much lighter, and there's so little of it, I don't need to do anything about it  I hate plowing snow (although I only have a ~4x10m patch to plow)...


You have a plow for 40 sq meters?
EDITED


----------



## MFB

The906 said:


> You have a plow for 400 sq meters?



Maybe my math is off, but uh, since when is 4x10 = 400?


----------



## Kaura

Really tiresome day at work but hearing Slipknot's People = Shit playing in Mc-fucking-donalds really made my day. 

Also, I got some snus.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Really tiresome day at work but hearing Slipknot's People = Shit playing in Mc-fucking-donalds really made my day.
> 
> Also, I got some snus.


Death by SNU SNU!


----------



## p0ke

The906 said:


> You have a plow for 40 sq meters?



Well not a driveable one of course  I don't know what it's called in English but it's basically a really wide shovel for pushing snow.


----------



## BlackMastodon

We call it a snow shovel.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Making out a list of ingredients for my Christmas day Beef Wellington... No present can compare with the joy this brings me.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> We call it a snow shovel.



Well it's not exactly a shovel though  

It looks like this:


----------



## BlackMastodon

p0ke said:


> Well it's not exactly a shovel though
> 
> It looks like this:


Fancy shovel. 

Or snow plow.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

What I get to mess with for snow:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

p0ke said:


> Well it's not exactly a shovel though
> 
> It looks like this:


yeah we call that a swedish scoop. I have one but it's all metal. I barely use it since I found a snowblower and fixed it up.


----------



## MFB

MaxOfMetal said:


> What I get to mess with for snow:
> 
> View attachment 65807



Oh how I wish you were still in AZ for this response


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

I just finished putting together my new recording setup in my new place, all new hardware and software I need to get recording again. I haven't had a setup to do so in about 5-6 years because of life reasons and a general lack of budget. I just plugged in my 8-string to test out the Seymour Duncan pickups I put in (Nazgul bridge, Sentient neck) with a few plugins I recently got and to say the least... I … am... giddy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Oh how I wish you were still in AZ for this response



I actually did the same in AZ. I'd go up to Flagstaff a number of times a season and plow. Good times.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

had some kickass buche and al pastor tacos for lunch


----------



## TedEH

I went out to a show yesterday, but not the typical kind of show I'd see -> it was a performance of Star Wars tunes by a community orchestra. It was a good show overall - the playing wasn't without the odd flub here or there, but things were solid when it mattered. 

When returning from intermission, they invited a little kid (like maybe 5-6?) onto the stage, gave her a quick "lesson" on conducting, and then the conductor just said "ok, go for it" and left the stage. After a short moment of "uuuh, now what", she looks at the musicians who are all ready - starts waving the baton around (it was actually a tiny lightsaber) like she had been told and the band played a short song this way. I thought it was a brilliant way to give a kid a taste of music performance.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my ormbsy got delivered today


----------



## r33per

It's Christmas! Christ is born!

We're having lunch at my brother's house with my 3yo nephew and 1yo niece. Good times - there's a Mesa 5:25 and a couple of Ibanezes in the house


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Laughing at people whose fandom blinds them to logic and has them resorting to irrational arguments that don't pass the smell test.


----------



## pondman

I'm so happy that Christmas is over


----------



## cwhitey2

pondman said:


> I'm so happy that Christmas is over


Same!

My family has all agreed we are going to treat it like a 2nd Thanksgiving  _Maybe_ buy 1 gift under $50 for 1 person, but that's it!


----------



## TedEH

Writing all the songs. Progress. Leftover Christmas food. Getting close to pulling the trigger on some things I want to buy.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Just put in my order for a 7-string Agile  i'm calling it a belated Christmas present (and early bday) gift to myself. 

Really excited because it's my first of a lot of things:

First new guitar since 2012 and I've been reading about Agile's pretty much ever since
First guitar that isn't a plain black finish <---- this i'm more excited about than anything else, really really tired of black finishes
First time I buy any instrument without trying it first, here goes nothing


----------



## lewis

I have a Kemper, an Ax8, some cool guitars, 2 beautiful daughters and a great partner.

Xmas is completely and utterly pointless to me. I dont need anything, i dont expect anything, i almost dont want anything.
Thank god its over.


----------



## Ralyks

Got a B in my Intro to Business class. Considering I ended up having to do a semester long group project by myself, I'll take it.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

lewis said:


> I have a Kemper, an Ax8, some cool guitars, 2 beautiful daughters and a great partner.
> 
> Xmas is completely and utterly pointless to me. I dont need anything, i dont expect anything, i almost dont want anything.
> Thank god its over.



Hear hear



Ralyks said:


> Got a B in my Intro to Business class. Considering I ended up having to do a semester long group project by myself, I'll take it.



why by yourself? group project drama?


----------



## Ralyks

GatherTheArsenal said:


> why by yourself? group project drama?



Online course. One person just didn't participate in the class but also didn't bother to drop it either, one person had a few ideas in the beginning then dropped the class, and the third kinda started, but then disappeared and I only got one email back from him a few weeks before the project was due trying to send him my part. I had also noticed he had not participated in class discussions once the halfway point of the class came. So at that point, I said fuck it and did the whole thing myself, adding the little info the rest of the group did offer and giving credit accordingly. And kept tabs of all the communication I tried with the group as proof that I didn't just go into business for myself once it came time to do the peer evaluation portion. So considering how quickly I had to get it together, yeah, I'll take a B and move on to my next class (Business Communications).

Also, I hate group projects that aren't music related.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Yeahhhhh sounds like my college experience. Group projects are terrible and you always end up having to do them yourself, or be someone's bitch that wants to have 100% control.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I got a kick out of someone saying they couldn't hear the musical similarities between KISS' Shock Me and Buckcherry's Lit Up (aka I Love the Cocaine). 

It's a flat out rip off; what do you mean you can't hear it.


----------



## Kaura

On an inspiration streak again. Wrote shit ton of new song ideas yesterday and toady. I really have to start focusing on my first EP if I want it released next year but it's so hard when I have stuff enough for 2-3 full length albums and I just want to write new stuff.


----------



## SD83

Being a massive science/space nerd, I just figured out there will be a press conference with (hopefully) first images and data from New Horizons flyby of Ultima Thule on Tuesday. How it is possible to hit a target area that small over that distance (think hitting a fist sized target that's half the way to the moon with something the size of a molekule, only that thing will take twelve years to get to the target) is almost beyond me, and to think that the best image of that object that anyone has ever seen by sunday is a grey dot 5 pixels in diameter... I just love that kind of stuff


----------



## TedEH

I spent the first day of the year tracking drums for some new material. New year = new music.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> I spent the first day of the year tracking drums for some new material. New year = new music.



That looks so comfy. My brother got me a bitchin' pair of headphones for my Roland kit and I've been playing a lot of drums recently too; difference in sound quality is so night and day from the decades-old half blown out headphones I was using  Still always miss the acoustics, though. Nothing like it.

I'm excited for you dude! I know you've been stoked on this new material. Gotta post it once it's done.


----------



## Vyn

Finally sat down and wrote some material that looks like it might go somewhere


----------



## ImNotAhab

Vyn said:


> Finally sat down and wrote some material that looks like it might go somewhere


Writers block or something else if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## TedEH

Drum tracking is done! Now on to editing..... hopefully my drumming isn't so bad as to be a nightmare to edit this time.


----------



## Vyn

ImNotAhab said:


> Writers block or something else if you do not mind me asking?



Yeah. Last year I was coming up with single riffs that I really enjoyed but nothing was really connecting together. I've nearly got three full tracks roughed out in the last couple of weeks, just need to tab them out, practice the shit out of them and record


----------



## A-Branger

My Ormsby got delivered yesterday  (by mistake)

Im leaving this Island were I live, and it was prob a miscommunication between the two of us, but basically they should have kept the guitar, they tried to stop the delivery but the delivery company fuck it up and couldnt stop it, so I get the guitar YAY  ..... but only for a few days, as it has to be delivered back  

thing is because Im moving across the country to Perth to work for Ormsby full time       Im so fucking stocked!!!! 

an opportunity opened in their shop, I happen to be open to get out of this place Im living (which I knew it was for a short time), so YAY  

I cant believe it, and so excited. Im starting formally with them right after NAMM. I was already going to NAMM with them and Sully Guitars in order to take some photos, videos, help, hang, ect, as I did last year so that was already planed from months ago, but this job is fully new  

cant belive it......


and for the Mods, I jsut want to keep things right, so please PM or let me know if I need to change my signature or something. I wont be promoting/selling the brand, I have been trying to behave that way for a while now. Im only replying questions I see with the knoledge I have. I would still be posting from myself and not from a brand pov/representative/whatever.... I want to keep being "me"


----------



## ImNotAhab

Bought a Sous Vide for Christmas and made a new york strip steak that was seriously amazing. Never could nail good medium rare before and the sous vide is fairly idiot proof so its winning on many fronts.


----------



## Vyn

Found "THE" pair of skinny jeans I used to go to every gig in back when I was 18/19 and they still fit. Fucking win


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Vyn said:


> Found "THE" pair of skinny jeans I used to go to every gig in back when I was 18/19 and they still fit. Fucking win


So you're 21 and they still fit? Whoopty-doo. 

(All sarcasm aside, you didn't tell us what the year difference is between 18-19 and today, hence my sarcastic comment)


----------



## Vyn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So you're 21 and they still fit? Whoopty-doo.
> 
> (All sarcasm aside, you didn't tell us what the year difference is between 18-19 and today, hence my sarcastic comment)



26, nearly 27. I've had a sit down office job for the last 4 and a half years so I'm pretty pleased haha.


----------



## Leviathus

They must smell tremendous!


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> Found "THE" pair of skinny jeans I used to go to every gig in back when I was 18/19 and they still fit. Fucking win


when I was 28/29 I manage to fit on a pair of jeans I used to fully love when I was like 22? like one day I was like, "hey Im bit skniny now, I wonder if they still fit?".... it was so awesome.

back to present day, me at 35 and those pants wont even fit one of my legs.... even at 33 those wouldnt fit either


----------



## Vyn

A-Branger said:


> when I was 28/29 I manage to fit on a pair of jeans I used to fully love when I was like 22? like one day I was like, "hey Im bit skniny now, I wonder if they still fit?".... it was so awesome.
> 
> back to present day, me at 35 and those pants wont even fit one of my legs.... even at 33 those wouldnt fit either



I'm fucking terrified of hitting thirty, purely because I've had incredibly good luck with my health and weight and I know that won't last forever


----------



## A-Branger

Vyn said:


> I'm fucking terrified of hitting thirty, purely because I've had incredibly good luck with my health and weight and I know that won't last forever


oh man enjoy it while you can. Now I cant eat a pizza without putting weight on  hahahah and once its on it never goes away  its fucked. I put like 15-20 Kgs in like 4 years and the more I try to take it off the more it comes back


----------



## lurè

I'm nearly 27 too but i'm mentally stuck to 14.
Asked to a friend how does It feel to be 30; he said is like being a teenager but with back pain.


----------



## Albake21

30 doesn't scare me at all, not sure why so many people are. If you play your cards correctly, your 30s are just like your 20s but with actual spending money. Now if you spend your 20s getting married and having kids, then yeah, I'd be scared of my 30s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> 30 doesn't scare me at all, not sure why so many people are. If you play your cards correctly, your 30s are just like your 20s but with actual spending money. Now if you spend your 20s getting married and having kids, then yeah, I'd be scared of my 30s.



For most people it's scary. That's typically when you pretty much need to have a locked in career or at least the bones of one. It's also when your body can start failing, which is scary in and of itself, but if you don't have either a good job or insurance (typically a combination of the two) it can be difficult getting the care your aging body needs.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> For most people it's scary. That's typically when you pretty much need to have a locked in career or at least the bones of one. It's also when your body can start failing, which is scary in and of itself, but if you don't have either a good job or insurance (typically a combination of the two) it can be difficult getting the care your aging body needs.


That's fair, I guess I'm just in a good place at only 23 (almost 24). Really the only thing that scares me is body, but something like that can always be worked on.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I'm definitely scared of 30 and in general at my age (28), but it's pretty much my fault.  I was pretty directionless out of high school and ended up being a dropping out of college for awhile. Now I'm on track for my bachelor's by the time I'm 30, and I chose a field where I shouldn't have much trouble getting a job after graduation, but my brain is still going "what if shit doesn't work out", and can't really comprehend the idea of working a well-paying "adult" job, instead of in restaurants. And no health insurance right now, of course.


----------



## TedEH

I'm about 2 weeks away from becoming 30 and I can't decide what to feel about going into 30s at this point. I like the idea of "it's like your 20s but with money" so... I guess I'll run with that. 

Dividing up your life by 10s is pretty arbitrary though - going from 20s to 30s is not really a milestone in my mind. If it must be a dividing line of some kind, I prefer to think of it as being old enough to have established yourself (your job, your hobbies, your social circles, etc) but young enough to now do something with what you've established. Maybe it's a decade of productivity.


----------



## Albake21

TedEH said:


> Dividing up your life by 10s is pretty arbitrary though - going from 20s to 30s is not really a milestone in my mind. If it must be a dividing line of some kind, I prefer to think of it as being old enough to have established yourself (your job, your hobbies, your social circles, etc) but young enough to now do something with what you've established. Maybe it's a decade of productivity.


Yup this is exactly how I view it. I think it really depends on the person and how they live their life though. Many people enjoy their 30s more than their 20s because of their view on life.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Listening to Kezia again for the first time in AGES. 
I never stopped liking it, but it was one of those albums that you just kind of stop listening to because you practically memorized it, you know? 

So now that it's been a few years, I put it on at work today and god damn, I forgot how amazing this album actually was. Looking back, I can totally see how it shaped my taste in music too, since it was one of the first "heavy" albums that I really went in deep on. Without it I probably wouldn't have wound up down the rabbit hole that led me to this site 



A-Branger said:


> My Ormsby got delivered yesterday  (by mistake)
> 
> Im leaving this Island were I live, and it was prob a miscommunication between the two of us, but basically they should have kept the guitar, they tried to stop the delivery but the delivery company fuck it up and couldnt stop it, so I get the guitar YAY  ..... but only for a few days, as it has to be delivered back
> 
> thing is because Im moving across the country to Perth to work for Ormsby full time       Im so fucking stocked!!!!
> 
> an opportunity opened in their shop, I happen to be open to get out of this place Im living (which I knew it was for a short time), so YAY
> 
> I cant believe it, and so excited. Im starting formally with them right after NAMM. I was already going to NAMM with them and Sully Guitars in order to take some photos, videos, help, hang, ect, as I did last year so that was already planed from months ago, but this job is fully new
> 
> cant belive it......
> 
> 
> and for the Mods, I jsut want to keep things right, so please PM or let me know if I need to change my signature or something. I wont be promoting/selling the brand, I have been trying to behave that way for a while now. Im only replying questions I see with the knoledge I have. I would still be posting from myself and not from a brand pov/representative/whatever.... I want to keep being "me"



That's awesome man! Perry seems like a great guy to work with and from what I know of you from your postings here, it seems like you'd make a great fit. Super excited for you man, that sounds like a killer upgrade.



Vyn said:


> I'm fucking terrified of hitting thirty, purely because I've had incredibly good luck with my health and weight and I know that won't last forever



Yeah, I know those feels. I've been exactly 116 lbs for the last 10~12 years, and my diet is very, very poor. I feel like any day now it's all going to catch up to me with force


----------



## MFB

Original Kezia or remastered? 

It lacks some of the rawness of the original, but I've come to really love the remastered, especially since the opening of Bury the Hatchet is now audible and not ear-shatteringly loud


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MFB said:


> Original Kezia or remastered?



Original, I never picked up the remaster; which is kind of shocking actually. I have to grab that.


----------



## A-Branger

Ordacleaphobia said:


> That's awesome man! Perry seems like a great guy to work with and from what I know of you from your postings here, it seems like you'd make a great fit. Super excited for you man, that sounds like a killer upgrade.


thanks bro  Im really looking forward to it


----------



## A-Branger

as the "30s is like 20's with money" LOL

I had money at 29/30.... then I spend the next 3-4 years "broke".. or earning jsut enough to get me by till on my 34 when I found a good job again

30s is nothing, everything is in your mind. I always laugh at people when they say "Im to old for this".... you do yourself!, stop worrying about what your family/friends/society tells you to do. Not everyone has the same path in life, and the only thing you can do is to enjoy the ride while it last. My best friends here were I live are 35/28/23/20 yrs old, and I still enojy hanging out, and drinking and party. I jsut need to adjust the amount of what I drink/eat and Im fine

I spend my 35 bday on a pool full of inflatable toys with my friends. Did I saw myself 5-10 yrs ago doing that?.... nope.... but who cares. Yes I have friends with houses, 2nd-3rd cars, 2-3 babies ect ect. But they choose a different path in life than me. And I wouldnt cahnge mine. Because the freedoms I allow myself to do, and career choices and being single and all that, I have been able to enoy stuff and be in places that would make my friend with his house and 2 babies fully jealous. Same way Im jealous of his car and bank account lol


honestly 30's is nothing. As long as you take care of your body you would be fine. Ive been more fit than a 23yr old, and been able to do more stuff and be more active and positive and enjoy more stuff than that person. And at the end of the day I ahve much more experiences and memories to remember too... so whos "too old for that?" again?

Do the things that YOU like the way that YOU want them to be. You are alone, so learn how to be alone, dont let anyone stop you from doing that thing you watn to do. True happiness is to adapt and enjoy the things you have right now. Life is too short, so go up trow your hands in the air and enjoy the ride while it last


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Somehow I'm having a happy hangover.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Second extremely productive weekend in a row working on my house. Had plenty of help from my gf, her dad, and my dad and with outdoor temperatures being around 10 C there was no problem cutting plywood outside. Last weekend put in a subfloor in what will be mine and my gf's shared office, finished putting in the new vinyl floor throughout the week and the quarter round around the baseboards. Got the entire kitchen floor ripped out and a new subfloor in today and yesterday. Now we can take our time and put the new floor in the kitchen now that it's nice and even. This is the last big job we wanted to do on the house so everything else is relatively small-time and we can do at our own pace. I'm sore as all unholy fuck but I'm happy we're getting a lot of work done.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mesa f100 head showed up today


----------



## Kaura

Just got the Mustang from my profile pic back from the shop getting the pickups swapped. I'm smiling like an 8-year old who discovered his first boner. This guitar sounds like an absolute monster now.


----------



## Metropolis

Just got a new (used but new for me) desktop pc... goodbye shitty laptop.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

After two days of driving; I've finally gotten settled DC. If anyone has suggestions of places to check out (aside from all the tourist-y, I've never been to DC things) let me know.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I found out my A1C has come down drastically which means that I might not have to be on my meds for Type 2 Diabetes anymore annnnnnd….

I just made Affiliate on Twitch!!!


----------



## JK-PA

Got a new job that actually pays well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally getting some good tones out of my mesa f100. It's a totally different amp from the f30 as far as controls go. It feels much more modern sounding.


----------



## p0ke

I ordered a new Thinsulate mattress (or mattress pad according to google translate) around xmas, and finally got to pick it up yesterday. Our previous one was the best one Ikea sells, but it was the wrong size for our bed (the bed is 180x200cm and the mattress 160x200) so there's been a 20cm gap on my side for the last 2 years  It was also almost 10 years old. It was ok when sleeping normally, but when our daughter also wants to get in there, the extra 20cm is definitely needed (she sleeps very restlessly and keeps spinning around and kicking me in the nuts etc). Can't remember when I'd slept as well as I did last night


----------



## IbanezDaemon

In the last month I've scored 2 Kramers (not Gibson models), 2 USA Custom shops and a Blackmachine yesterday on Reverb! That Blackmachine should be with me soon..let see if these babies live up to all the hype!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IbanezDaemon said:


> In the last month I've scored 2 Kramers (not Gibson models), 2 USA Custom shops and a Blackmachine yesterday on Reverb! That Blackmachine should be with me soon..let see if these babies live up to all the hype!


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Sure. I've already posted one of the Kramers...it's gone for a refin now. I'll do NGD's for the others real soon and after the honeymoon period is over. Looking forward to this Blackmachine...you'll get a no frills review from me plus I have some big hitters here to compare it to....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IbanezDaemon said:


> Sure. I've already posted one of the Kramers...it's gone for a refin now. I'll do NGD's for the others real soon and after the honeymoon period is over. Looking forward to this Blackmachine...you'll get a no frills review from me plus I have some big hitters here to compare it to....


I expect a thorough crucifying of it if it doesn't hold up to your daemoness.


----------



## Konfyouzd

View media item 1580
Tomorrow...


----------



## Konfyouzd

You know that feeling when you finally get a guitar playing right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

meal cheat day+day off from work= pizza and beer


----------



## SD83

Spent the last few nights mixing my old bands live recording from 8 years ago once more, new pc, a bit new software, having learned so much in the years that past since... almost feels like I'm back on stage. No chance of getting that band back together I guess, but it more and more looks like this might finally be the year I can go back to making music. The one where I can start making my music instead of just being the bassist that plays someone elses stuff  (and the new mix sounds amazing to my ears, compared to the old one)


----------



## TedEH

SD83 said:


> I can start making my music instead of just being the bassist that plays someone elses stuff


This can be that year - just do it. Don't wait for anything to signal that it's time to do so - just run with it.


----------



## JK-PA

Just found my bands new album in the Nuclear Blast webshop. That's pretty dope.


----------



## Ralyks

Super Bowl Sunday. Go Rams. And by that I mean Not The Patriots.


----------



## R34CH

Dark Eternal Night by Dream Theater >> UV7BK >> Mark V 25 >> Mesa 112


Yee.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I don't know if I'm necessarily HAPPY about this, but rather amused how people don't message me back, but then get pissed off when I give them the same treatment.


----------



## Konfyouzd

BKP HSH set is in... the... mail... 

Thanks, Axe Palace!


----------



## p0ke

The ownership of my company changed, and with that our payday changed from 15th to 20th every month + some calculation dates changed, so this month I'm getting almost twice the money I usually get


----------



## Konfyouzd

Annual reviews. 

All I have to say is  

Oh and my new pickups are out for delivery


----------



## AxeHappy

As of 25:00 (yes...that's not a typo) today I have 13 days off!

And, I have setup a visit to seem my two best friends in the entire world that I don't put my dick inside of and I haven't seen one of them in over 3 years so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Kaura

Catched a cold which blows and was supposed to have an evening shift today but a free Sunday, I'll take it.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

"Those things are silly" they said... "who needs them" they said... yeah? Well guess who's warm af right now?

View media item 1639
And also happy because this calendar exists. Pugdalf the White, genius.

View media item 1642


----------



## NotDonVito

It finally stopped raining in Alabama.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eating pizza, drinking beer and watching American Werewolf in London for the umpteenth time.


----------



## bulb

album is coming out soon, got my perf, weather is solid and daylight is lasting longer yayy


----------



## Jason B

Fuck yeah, new Periphery album in time for 2010.


----------



## TedEH

I've been writing a tiny little synthesizer thingie for a game so that I can have my background music be played via MIDI - and I took a shot at adding an ADSR-style envelope to it. It worked pretty much on the first shot.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Thanks to @KnightBrolaire showing me Architects, I finally have some music that helps me grieve with my loss. My uncle died last week and it's been rough trying to be there for everyone while trying not to go nuts myself, but this song Doomsday is helping and it's helping to soothe, so I'd like to thank him for that.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Because the people of Reverb are endlessly entertaining.


----------



## Bearitone

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Because the people of Reverb are endlessly entertaining.



I’ve found that people outside the US tend do be far more aggressive/relentless when it comes to bidding and bargaining.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Because the people of Reverb are endlessly entertaining.


i always set my sales to US only anymore. It's not worth the fucking hassle to ship anything bigger than a pedal internationally.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

This guy was domestic


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I got to ski fresh powder for 4 days straight again


----------



## Ralyks

Strandberg Boden Standard 6 and HX Stomp both arriving in 5 days.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Bit of a silly one but the Irish Prime Minister Leo Varadkar and his partner are meeting US VP Mike Pence and his wife today. Why this makes me happy is that Leo Varadkar is openly gay and you just know that it is making team pray-the-gay-away so very, very uncomfortable.


----------



## Anquished

GP gave me Diazepam for my back and it is amazinnnnnggggg.


----------



## Leviathus

Built a new comp today for the first time in my life, can't believe it actually turned on!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Welcome to Legos for grown-ups! Enjoy your stay and keep an eye on your wallet!


----------



## MFB

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Welcome to Legos for grown-ups! Enjoy your stay and keep an eye on your wallet!



I see your Legos for grown ups and just raise you LEGO that are marked at adults

My Slave 1 set ran me back around $200, and then my X-Wing and TIE Fighter set? Each was around $100, not to mention those are the throwback versions to match my current iteration of the X-Wing and Kylo Ren's TIE Interceptor. I've probably spent probably $600 in the last year for LEGOs, and there's another set I want that's $350 and baller as shit.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MFB said:


> I see your Legos for grown ups and just raise you LEGO that are marked at adults
> 
> My Slave 1 set ran me back around $200, and then my X-Wing and TIE Fighter set? Each was around $100, not to mention those are the throwback versions to match my current iteration of the X-Wing and Kylo Ren's TIE Interceptor. I've probably spent probably $600 in the last year for LEGOs, and there's another set I want that's $350 and baller as shit.



Yeah even as a kid it blew my mind how expensive LEGO tubs were. I remember it was as always _*at least*_ $60 for a tiny little set. 
Those guys are business geniuses.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Built a new comp today for the first time in my life, can't believe it actually turned on!


I don't trust those spindly little legs for the monitor.


----------



## Leviathus

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't trust those spindly little legs for the monitor.



Good to know.


----------



## jaxadam

Leviathus said:


> Built a new comp today for the first time in my life, can't believe it actually turned on!



Dont get too excited... That's just the UEFI!


----------



## Leviathus

jaxadam said:


> Dont get too excited... That's just the UEFI!



Lol, have no fear i'm browsing SSO on it atm.


----------



## MFB

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah even as a kid it blew my mind how expensive LEGO tubs were. I remember it was as always _*at least*_ $60 for a tiny little set.
> Those guys are business geniuses.



It really is atrocious, but they do put a shit ton of engineering into them and have certain build standards they adhere to, so it in itself is sort of an art form, and I can't really fight the level that they're willing to protect their brand/identity to. 

If I commit to the Porsche/Bugatti sets, that right there is $750, and I sort of want a Millennium Falcon as cliche as it is to have, to go with my Slave 1 set since they're another sort of "light/dark" counterpart of the SW universe. So a cool $1K on kid's building toys


----------



## Albake21

MFB said:


> It really is atrocious, but they do put a shit ton of engineering into them and have certain build standards they adhere to, so it in itself is sort of an art form, and I can't really fight the level that they're willing to protect their brand/identity to.
> 
> If I commit to the Porsche/Bugatti sets, that right there is $750, and I sort of want a Millennium Falcon as cliche as it is to have, to go with my Slave 1 set since they're another sort of "light/dark" counterpart of the SW universe. So a cool $1K on kid's building toys


As someone who grew up with LEGOs being the best thing around, I've really been debating on buying some "Adult" LEGOs recently. One of these days I'll push myself to drop some money on LEGOs. In the meantime, building computers and wood working is my adult equivalent to LEGOs.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Because I have decided today is a Type O Negative all-day at work day.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> It really is atrocious, but they do put a shit ton of engineering into them and have certain build standards they adhere to, so it in itself is sort of an art form, and I can't really fight the level that they're willing to protect their brand/identity to.



Yep, legos are really precision crafted so they click together as nicely as they do. I mean, my stepson got some "fake" lego set for x-mas, and while the finished product looked pretty much as nice as real legos, building it was a pain the ass because the parts didn't fit perfectly. Disassembling it would be even worse as the parts sit together super tight after cramming them together. Also the instructions weren't as clear and half of the time you'd have to guess which part is in the picture.


----------



## Metropolis

We are working with pre-production of our band's new ep, and intro for it sounds so damn epic. War drums, stringed orchestrations, flutes, horns, kantele, all that stuff.


----------



## p0ke

A while ago I posted in the Mad-thread about being annoyed with Android-studio. Well, now I'm doing some changes to a Kotlin-project for a customer, and the IDE is fast as fuck now that it doesn't have to deal with all the Java-bullshit. I'm really digging this so far!


----------



## lurè

Went into a heavy modding phase and installed 100+ mods on Oblivion for a new playthrough. Thanks to a guide everything is running smoothly, no bugs or crashes. Games looks awesome.

Talos bless the modding community.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

lurè said:


> Went into a heavy modding phase and installed 100+ mods on Oblivion for a new playthrough. Thanks to a guide everything is running smoothly, no bugs or crashes. Games looks awesome.
> 
> Talos bless the modding community.




Links to this please?


----------



## lurè

PunkBillCarson said:


> Links to this please?



Bevilex mod list Is all you need.
https://www.nexusmods.com/oblivion/mods/47591


----------



## PunkBillCarson

lurè said:


> Bevilex mod list Is all you need.
> https://www.nexusmods.com/oblivion/mods/47591




Thank you! I'm going to do this this weekend.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

lurè said:


> Bevilex mod list Is all you need.
> https://www.nexusmods.com/oblivion/mods/47591




So how do you go about installing the expansions? It says this works best with vanilla Oblivion, so does the rest not work or?


----------



## lurè

PunkBillCarson said:


> So how do you go about installing the expansions? It says this works best with vanilla Oblivion, so does the rest not work or?


If you have the GOTY version the expansion are included and are considered vanilla.
If you dont have the GOTY version, you probably have to install all the espansions first and then start modding.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got my ultralead today.


----------



## Leviathus

My mom got me a new wet/dry vac for my birthday, it really sucks!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> My mom got me a new wet/dry vac for my birthday, it really sucks!


----------



## ChugThisBoy

It's friday and I'm gonna play some guitar after work <insert 'it's something' meme here>


----------



## possumkiller

Got my white V set up perfectly and a nice tight thrash sound out of my blackstar fly, eq and sd1 peddles. 
Time to get my 80s Hetfield on in the flat.


----------



## Ralyks

Ordered a pair of Tremol-nos for my Strandbergs


----------



## fffoxxx

Just ordered my first seven string: a Solar A2.7, the one in neon lime matte

Also, drinking the Phantom Bride IPA collaboration between Belching Beaver and Deftones


----------



## BrailleDecibel

fffoxxx said:


> Just ordered my first seven string: a Solar A2.7, the one in neon lime matte
> 
> Also, drinking the Phantom Bride IPA collaboration between Belching Beaver and Deftones


Man, I had no idea that guitar came in that color! You must bless us all with a pic-filled NGD thread when it arrives! Also, I was just listening to some Deftones, but not "Phantom Bride"...gotta go fix that now! 

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Managed to score a Peavey JSX and a Bugera 333XL via trade. No money spent... Technically... And the 333XL just happened to come 6L6'd up (the tubes say Bugera, though... do they always have 6L6s?)


----------



## Mprinsje

My band is supporting one of my favorite bands, Ultha, tomorrow


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000

Oops. Wrong thread ^^.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

every time I think of Thy Art is Murder, I call them Thy Fart is Murder and proceed to giggle like a giant 10 year old.


----------



## Church2224

I put my two weeks notice in my job this week and 

The very next day the REGIONAL manager, the man in charge of all branches of the company in Virginia, comes up to me and says "Hey man see me before you leave." I go into his office and he talks to me about why I want to leave and I told him my reasons were due to time and some health concerns I have had (Not because of the company but they take up time) . He told me "Well why don't you, me, the branch manager and your boss sit down tomorrow morning and let's see what we can do to help you out."

Needless to say the conversation the next morning went extremely well as the company wants me to stay for a while and will fight for me to stay. Never had a company do that for me.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Church2224 said:


> I put my two weeks notice in my job this week and
> 
> The very next day the REGIONAL manager, the man in charge of all branches of the company in Virginia, comes up to me and says "Hey man see me before you leave." I go into his office and he talks to me about why I want to leave and I told him my reasons were due to time and some health concerns I have had (Not because of the company but they take up time) . He told me "Well why don't you, me, the branch manager and your boss sit down tomorrow morning and let's see what we can do to help you out."
> 
> Needless to say the conversation the next morning went extremely well as the company wants me to stay for a while and will fight for me to stay. Never had a company do that for me.




Man, that's feel-good as hell. I wish more companies cared about their people like that.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Finally checked out Knocked Loose. These guys are fucking incredible.
Not sure where I got the idea they were warped-tour style post-hardcore but boyyyyyyy was I wrong. Never been so glad to be so wrong in my life; just wish I didn't sleep on them for so long.


----------



## Rick

Endgame was fucking awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Finally checked out Knocked Loose. These guys are fucking incredible.
> Not sure where I got the idea they were warped-tour style post-hardcore but boyyyyyyy was I wrong. Never been so glad to be so wrong in my life; just wish I didn't sleep on them for so long.



I got the vibe that they were a less interesting #12, I'll have to give them another listen.


----------



## Anquished

Handed in my final pieces of coursework for this year - just an exam next monday and another one the following monday and that's another year down.


----------



## SD83

Got my first full-time employee, signed a tenancy agreement for an actual office, both this week... but to be fair, the things I am most happy about is that I got tickets for both Opeth and Katatonia


----------



## JSanta

I just finished teaching my first university course. For me, this has been a momentous accomplishment. When I got out of the Army in 2011, I didn't have a college degree, and now I'm a year out from having finished my doctorate, and get to teach at a prestigious school


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JSanta said:


> I just finished teaching my first university course. For me, this has been a momentous accomplishment. When I got out of the Army in 2011, I didn't have a college degree, and now I'm a year out from having finished my doctorate, and get to teach at a prestigious school



That's absolutely awesome, dude! Congratulations!


----------



## JSanta

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's absolutely awesome, dude! Congratulations!



Thanks Max, I really appreciate that! I joked with my students before they sat down for their final this evening that I am living proof they can basically do anything they put their minds to. Or I'm an example of a collegiate system that pushes even garbage through haha!


----------



## p0ke

I bought a new car (really happy about that too, ofc), and it didn't have AUX installed. So I googled what my options are, and since the car has USB someone suggested using a Bluetooth dongle that creates an mp3 file of the playing audio, and the car stereo then plays that. I looked at the picture and thought WTF, I accidentally bought that exact dongle a few years ago  Went into the basement and it was exactly where I remembered it should be (which basically never happens), plugged it into the car and it just works out of the box. So now I can listen to Spotify in my car wirelessly, woohoo!


----------



## TedEH

I was definitely one of the people mourning the loss of headphone jacks on phones (boo to dongles everywhere), but the upside has been that bluetooth stuff is actually pretty nice to use.


----------



## Thaeon

I'm starting to enjoy all the potential of being single after a really nasty divorce and some newish friends in an unfamiliar city. Still worry about all the change my kids are going through. But at least I've got some stuff to look forward to when I don't have them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rewired my agile so I can finally use the coil taps and V1/V2 on my modern set. Also alice in chains sounds extra fucking heavy in drop a


----------



## KnightBrolaire

watching out cold


----------



## Ralyks

Got an A in my Business Communications class, and finally re-entering the banking field after almost 2 years away, and with a much bigger bank and finally getting the fuck away from being a seafood manager.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Ralyks said:


> Got an A in my Business Communications class, and finally re-entering the banking field after almost 2 years away, and with a much bigger bank and finally getting the fuck away from being a seafood manager.



Congrats my dude. Sounds like a nice switch.


----------



## Ralyks

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Congrats my dude. Sounds like a nice switch.



Thank you. I actually worked in banking for years until I split from my ex and got full custody of my son. Needed something with more flexibility in my schedule. Now that he's a bit older and I've found something that fits our schedules better, it made sense and going back to school to further it seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## lurè

Finally saw Symphony X live.
Best fucking band ever.


----------



## p0ke

I survived the weekend  My daughter turned 3 on Saturday and then mothers day on Sunday, which are nice things if you isolate them, but since my daughter is in that age... I guess only other parents will get what I mean.
My daughter is very temperamental in general, and these days she's going from 0-100 on a whim, so the weekend was mostly pretty rough. Friday started with her screaming at my wife and throwing her potty all over the house (luckily it wasn't full of shit or anything), and the evening was even worse, and Saturday started basically the same way + me and my wife trying to clean the house while the girl rages on... Sunday was actually pretty good, since my mom stayed at our place and did the morning stuff with my daughter. She was pretty happy all day in general and it's a huge relief to remember that she doesn't rage all the time...

Anyway, I'm really happy to be back at work now.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

With me absolutely detesting sunlight, my wife is helping me black out the windows by using tinfoil. I hate glare and I also hate most days where there's not some sort of overcast, so this will help me at least that shit out of my house on the lazy days.


Also, found out I'll be working 15 days in a row AT LEAST. This helps because the money will be good and it also gives me a good excuse to get out of shit I don't feel like doing (associating with in-laws).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ordered a bunch of wagyu ribeyes and hot dogs to grill. gotta see if wagyu lives up to the hype


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> gotta see if wagyu lives up to the hype



Gotta make sure to post it here, too! Always been curious to give it a shot myself.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Gotta make sure to post it here, too! Always been curious to give it a shot myself.


sure, I'll post my thoughts here once I try it.


----------



## Anquished

Data Comms exam yesterday went really well. Feeling pretty confident about it. 

Just one more to go next Monday.


----------



## p0ke

We had all the programming guys of our little company come to our office to work together today (we're 7 guys spread across 3 cities), and it was a really nice reminder about how great coworkers I have.

Also I repaired our bed yesterday and managed to sleep in it the whole night without it collapsing again


----------



## Jake

So yeah the last 6 months have been interesting (and also why I haven't been as active here)

I accepted a job as a systems analyst in December after 2 years of client facing audit work. One month into the job I was called into the office of the VP of Client Relations and they asked me if I wanted to become a manager in their department. 

So needless to say things have been looking way up and while I've been insanely busy I couldn't be happier with the path that I've been put on. VP by 30 is looking very possible and working for such a large agency as I do I'm just so blessed to be given these chances. Hard work pays off truly. 

But yeah, also now have way more disposable income for guitars sooooo


----------



## Seabeast2000

Anquished said:


> Data Comms exam yesterday went really well. Feeling pretty confident about it.
> 
> Just one more to go next Monday.



OSI MODEL.... GO!


----------



## MFB

Saw Meshuggah last night with Black Dahlia Murder opening, and got this close.

AND, when I left, I was still able to hear perfectly fine somehow despite being one row back from the front guard. No clue what they're doing live, but its the perfect combo of tone and ablility to hear it live and loud.


----------



## Anquished

The906 said:


> OSI MODEL.... GO!



Oh man. It was a 5 question exam, but only required answering 3 questions. Explaining the OSI model and the role of the first 4 layers came up but the second part of that question was all about Go Back N and Stop and Wait ARQ, which I'd totally forgotten. So it got skipped. 

Unfortunately the exam on monday is Automation and Control and I spent so much time concentrating on the Data Comms exam that I neglected revising for this one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Saw Meshuggah last night with Black Dahlia Murder opening, and got this close.
> 
> AND, when I left, I was still able to hear perfectly fine somehow despite being one row back from the front guard. No clue what they're doing live, but its the perfect combo of tone and ablility to hear it live and loud.
> 
> View attachment 69378



Low stage volume. That's the trick. 

That's why sound techs fight to lower stage volume, so it's not competing with the house.

Live sound PA systems are designed to be heard, and proper ones are tuned to the space. That's what you should be hearing, and hearing at a loud, yet reasonable level. When the stage is roaring they need to boost FOH to absurd levels, which isn't healthy.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Jake said:


> all this dope career development



Congrats dude, I am super happy for you! Sounds like they truly understand the value you bring to the table; always nice to be recognized.
And, you know, guitars. It's why we all work, right?


----------



## MFB

MaxOfMetal said:


> Low stage volume. That's the trick.
> 
> That's why sound techs fight to lower stage volume, so it's not competing with the house.
> 
> Live sound PA systems are designed to be heard, and proper ones are tuned to the space. That's what you should be hearing, and hearing at a loud, yet reasonable level. When the stage is roaring they need to boost FOH to absurd levels, which isn't healthy.



Well more bands need to do it, like, this should be Live Performance 101


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> Well more bands need to do it, like, this should be Live Performance 101



But how else are you going to show everyone how cool you are without dime'n twin Marshall stacks?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Listening to Amon Amarth. That's all I need today.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Konfyouzd said:


> Listening to Amon Amarth. That's all I need today.


----------



## Jake

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Congrats dude, I am super happy for you! Sounds like they truly understand the value you bring to the table; always nice to be recognized.
> And, you know, guitars. It's why we all work, right?


It's crazy from my prior job I was at for 8 years where I wasn't valued at all to now where I'm actually listened to and now get to develop others and represent our agency while traveling and visiting clients its just a 180 in how respecting your employees and rewarding hard work goes. 

But yes guitars, hence why I ordered this Skervesen to celebrate my promotion


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the batwoman trailer is hot garbage. reading the comments made me chuckle though.
also Steel Panther are calling their new delay pedal the poontang boomerang


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> the batwoman trailer is hot garbage. reading the comments made me chuckle though.
> also Steel Panther are calling their new delay pedal the poontang boomerang


Sooo... it's a tape delay?


----------



## Mprinsje

The Netherlands just won Eurovision.


----------



## Anquished

Finished my final exam for the year, now just to wait on the results. 

Unfortunately I know I've lost out on some marks as according to a colleague, I misread one of the questions.


----------



## StrmRidr

I ordered a new pickup set for my Strat. I absolutely love the guitar, but the stock pickups are absolutely not for me. At first, I wanted the versatility of having the lower output SSS setup in my arsenal, but I quickly realized it is pretty useless for me and the type of music I play. I'm a huge Maiden fan, So I go a Hot Rails for the Bridge and Neck, and mixed things up a bit with a Cool Rails for the middle position. My current plan is to wire all three to a single master volume knob and a 5-way switch, I literally haven't touched a tone knob in 10 years. Can't wait to try it out. I also got a White Pearl pickguard to go full Dave Murray mode. I will hold onto the original pickup set and keep it mounted to the original pickguard in case I ever want to go back.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The guitar I bought showed up just in time for my birthday


----------



## PunkBillCarson

KnightBrolaire said:


> The guitar I bought showed up just in time for my birthday




Happy Birthday!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Today I learned the joys of P basses with flatwound strings. They sit in certain kinds of mixes effortlessly. I literally did nothing and it just worked. There are a lot of things I tried it with that didn't work at all, but it's definitely the sound I've been searching for in one of my projects.


----------



## BornToLooze

StrmRidr said:


> I ordered a new pickup set for my Strat. I absolutely love the guitar, but the stock pickups are absolutely not for me. At first, I wanted the versatility of having the lower output SSS setup in my arsenal, but I quickly realized it is pretty useless for me and the type of music I play. I'm a huge Maiden fan, So I go a Hot Rails for the Bridge and Neck, and mixed things up a bit with a Cool Rails for the middle position. My current plan is to wire all three to a single master volume knob and a 5-way switch, I literally haven't touched a tone knob in 10 years. Can't wait to try it out. I also got a White Pearl pickguard to go full Dave Murray mode. I will hold onto the original pickup set and keep it mounted to the original pickguard in case I ever want to go back.



I'm in the opposite camp. I have one of the Dave Murray Strats with the Hot Rails and I've been looking at pickups to see what will keep that bite but give me a little more of a Strat sound. And I was in to the pearl guard mine had, until I let my dad borrow it as back up, and I realized I had pretty much the same guitar as my dad (sunburst Strat with a pearl pickguard), and my inner teenager couldn't let that stand, so I put an aged white guard and a Lone Star sticker on mine.


----------



## TedEH

I've been too cheap to buy another pair of "good" headphones, so for the last while I've been keeping my cheap "gamer" headphones at the office while the better ones stayed at home so I could work on some tunes. But now, for the first time in a while, there's no music being worked on, I can now bring the good headphones back to the office.


----------



## johnny1967

i found an acoustic guitar worth about 1000 us dollars. A blueridge dreadnaught. Glue and a clamp was the price to fix it. i also found a hundred dollar bill this year. 

This is my first post here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> ordered a bunch of wagyu ribeyes and hot dogs to grill. gotta see if wagyu lives up to the hype


wagyu does not live up to the hype. It's very good, but so is any decently marbled piece of beef imo. Ribeye is a stupidly forgiving cut to cook so it didn't really benefit from the extra marbling. I think with a typically leaner cut like a filet or flank steak the wagyu would really shine. The wagyu hot dogs were excellent as well, but definitely not worth the money versus other high quality beef hot dogs. 

TLDR: don't waste your money on wagyu unless you're buying typically leaner cuts. That's the only area it'd be a marked improvement over other beef.


----------



## Jason B

Good to know. I typically buy prime ribeyes from Costco or the best-marbled choice ones I can find at normal grocers and, even then, there are diminishing returns so long as they’re prepared identically. Same goes for when I’ve dry or wet-aged roasts.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ron Popeill owes me for a sour deal on his knives ca. 2010. Beer + late night Informercial = sucker. 
Anyway, I ordered a random, well-reviewed new knife set off of Amazon now that I'm over it. 
Also, the sun is just out and its 58 degrees in Phoenix on May 24th.


----------



## CapinCripes

My wife just landed a job and can start helping with bills, I have no debt and I live in a house that's already paid for and have a car that's all paid off. Life is starting to look better.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Went with my band to see Slayer with Lamb Of God, Amon Amarth and Cannibal Corpse wednesday in Ottawa. Every band were amazing and we got wasted at the Koven bar right after. Such a memorable night!


----------



## TedEH

^ I was also there!


----------



## p0ke

CapinCripes said:


> My wife just landed a job and can start helping with bills, I have no debt and I live in a house that's already paid for and have a car that's all paid off. Life is starting to look better.



Sounds nice. I'll be in that situation around 2034 unless I win the lottery or something  But I'm happy anyway.


----------



## p0ke

Finland just won the ice hockey world championship!!!


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> Finland just won the ice hockey world championship!!!



Yes... I'm not the biggest hockey fan, but when we win the whole country goes crazy


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Had an amazing day at the shooting range with some friends! First time I ever got the middle of a target at 100 yards with iron sights.

Also, on a positive note, everyone there was a pretty good advocate for gun safety. When someone was changing targets, all guns were to be unloaded, safety on, and put in the gun rack which was above the rules of the range which was essentially, though not word for word "No firing while someone is on the range." No one picked up their firearms until it was communicated to everyone that everyone is back in the firing stalls and no one is on the range.


----------



## BornToLooze

PunkBillCarson said:


> Had an amazing day at the shooting range with some friends! First time I ever got the middle of a target at 100 yards with iron sights.
> 
> Also, on a positive note, everyone there was a pretty good advocate for gun safety. When someone was changing targets, all guns were to be unloaded, safety on, and put in the gun rack which was above the rules of the range which was essentially, though not word for word "No firing while someone is on the range." No one picked up their firearms until it was communicated to everyone that everyone is back in the firing stalls and no one is on the range.



That's the main reason I rarely go to the range anymore...there always has to be that one stupid person.


What where you shooting at 100 yards?


----------



## PunkBillCarson

BornToLooze said:


> That's the main reason I rarely go to the range anymore...there always has to be that one stupid person.
> 
> 
> What where you shooting at 100 yards?




Just some paper targets. Nothing special.


----------



## BornToLooze

PunkBillCarson said:


> Just some paper targets. Nothing special.



I meant the rifle. Some type of AR pattern rifle or a bolt gun.


I'm probably one of the few gun guys on here.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Oh, it was a bolt action .22 Marlin.


----------



## BornToLooze

PunkBillCarson said:


> Oh, it was a bolt action .22 Marlin.



Cool, I've always been more of a Ruger guy when it comes to .22s, but I've heard of a bunch of good things about Marlins.

If you really want a challenge, you should try 50 yards with a revolver. It's one of those things that (depending on how good of a shot you are), it's kind of hard to do, but a lot easier to do than you think it is, if that makes any sense. And if you are into hunting, hunting with a magnum revolver gives you so much more of a rush than a rifle does. Plus, you get to use something a little more humane that a sharp stick.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

BornToLooze said:


> Cool, I've always been more of a Ruger guy when it comes to .22s, but I've heard of a bunch of good things about Marlins.
> 
> If you really want a challenge, you should try 50 yards with a revolver. It's one of those things that (depending on how good of a shot you are), it's kind of hard to do, but a lot easier to do than you think it is, if that makes any sense. And if you are into hunting, hunting with a magnum revolver gives you so much more of a rush than a rifle does. Plus, you get to use something a little more humane that a sharp stick.




We had targets at 100, 50, and 25 yards and I went for the 50 with a revolver that he had, but I'm relatively inexperienced with handguns. I'm still learning and right now I'm loving my .22. It was my Grandfather's and he gave it to me, and so I took it out to the range with a buddy. It's so easy to fire and feels so good. Luckily, there's a WMA nearby for when I get done, I can go hunting for squirrels.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Love shooting handguns especially revolvers. I only shoot paper though. 

My two favorites...


----------



## TedEH

PunkBillCarson said:


> Also, on a positive note, everyone there was a pretty good advocate for gun safety.


Weirdly, I also did a bunch of shooting this weekend - friend of a friend has a property out of town, with a bunch of targets set up in the back. I was pretty disappointed with how little respect they had for the weapons though. It was just bows and a pellet gun (plus beer+weed, cause that's a good combo right?), but the number of times something was pointed at a person, or was left unsupervised with kids around etc., made me pretty nervous. Like it seems to me like rule #1 is that you don't point a barrel in the direction of anything you don't intend to shoot, but on several occasions I had to go rotate the gun around because it was placed down pointed directly at everyone.


----------



## Rosal76

BornToLooze said:


> If you really want a challenge, you should try 50 yards with a revolver. It's one of those things that (depending on how good of a shot you are), it's kind of hard to do, but a lot easier to do than you think it is, if that makes any sense.



I have a Tauras: Raging bull revolver chambered for .454 Casull. Man, I would be happy if I could hit the bullseye at 15 yards. LOL. As the years went by, I started to think that maybe I should have just purchased a Ruger: Super Redhawk chambered for .44 magnum. I don't know how much they cost now but .454 Casull ammo is expensive and does a number on your wrist after shooting 10 rounds.


----------



## Kaura

I've had an Ibanez RG with Edge tremolo for 6 years now and I finally unblocked the tremolo so I can use the whammy bar. So much fun but I still need a shit ton of practice. Right now I sound like a bunch of sick whales.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

TedEH said:


> Weirdly, I also did a bunch of shooting this weekend - friend of a friend has a property out of town, with a bunch of targets set up in the back. I was pretty disappointed with how little respect they had for the weapons though. It was just bows and a pellet gun (plus beer+weed, cause that's a good combo right?), but the number of times something was pointed at a person, or was left unsupervised with kids around etc., made me pretty nervous. Like it seems to me like rule #1 is that you don't point a barrel in the direction of anything you don't intend to shoot, but on several occasions I had to go rotate the gun around because it was placed down pointed directly at everyone.




Yeah if you were to bring intoxicants or even get CLOSE to pointing a weapon at anyone here, unloaded or not, not only would they call someone (police or game warden since it's part of a WMA) to have you removed, you would get a verbal reaming you wouldn't forget if not more than that. There was constant communication between all people there and though it is a rule to pick up your casings, many of them went above and beyond by picking up a lot of them that weren't even theirs. It was a magnificent thing to see with that much respect between for the guns and for the lives of everyone there.


----------



## Leviathus

TedEH said:


> (plus beer+weed, cause that's a good combo right?)



No fuggin' doubt!


----------



## Konfyouzd

As terrible as I am at mixing metal songs... My terrible mixing skills don't seem to make all my songs sound horrible. Just the ones with distorted guitars. 

I'll take that as a small win.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Luthier at the shop has convinced me that despite the broken screw, he will be able to drill it out and install my Black Winters. It should be done Monday or Tuesday. So all in all, I'll have a Charvel Pro Mod San Dimas with Black Winters and I can't fuckin' wait.


----------



## Konfyouzd

PunkBillCarson said:


> Luthier at the shop has convinced me that despite the broken screw, he will be able to drill it out and install my Black Winters. It should be done Monday or Tuesday. So all in all, I'll have a Charvel Pro Mod San Dimas with Black Winters and I can't fuckin' wait.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Oh and I should go ahead and add to that that I just ordered a TC Electronics Eyemaster… I will have that, a Charvel with Black Winters, a 6505+ head, Avatar 2x12 with Gov/Swamp Thang... Yeah...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Konfyouzd said:


> As terrible as I am at mixing metal songs... My terrible mixing skills don't seem to make all my songs sound horrible. Just the ones with distorted guitars.
> 
> I'll take that as a small win.



I feel this on a metaphysical level.


----------



## Kaura

Random NGD coming very soon.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm somehow hearing the album Demanufacture for the first time. 

I don't think I need to say more than that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm somehow hearing the album Demanufacture for the first time.
> 
> I don't think I need to say more than that.


90s fear factory is the only good fear factory.


----------



## Smoked Porter

KnightBrolaire said:


> 90s fear factory is the only good fear factory.



Pretty much, but I think Archetype was solid.


----------



## BornToLooze

Had a job a couple years back building lightsabers that was a fucking horrible job and it made me hate the Star Wars movies, but I'm watching Star Wars and it's fucking awesome again.


Also, I don't remember Star Wars being called a New Hope, but I guess it's one of those Berestein Bears things.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BornToLooze said:


> Had a job a couple years back building lightsabers that was a fucking horrible job and it made me hate the Star Wars movies, but I'm watching Star Wars and it's fucking awesome again.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't remember Star Wars being called a New Hope, but I guess it's one of those Berestein Bears things.



They didn't add the subtitle "A New Hope" until the sequel was made, so 79'/80', and wasn't added to the actual movie until after Empire came out, on its theatrical rerun.


----------



## BornToLooze

MaxOfMetal said:


> They didn't add the subtitle "A New Hope" until the sequel was made, so 79'/80', and wasn't added to the actual movie until after Empire came out, on its theatrical rerun.



It's only been maybe 5-6 years since I watched it though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BornToLooze said:


> It's only been maybe 5-6 years since I watched it though.





What was the format? If it was a DVD then it should be the Remasters. If it was the actual original, from a VHS rip, it could have been the pre-subtitle. I think.


----------



## BornToLooze

MaxOfMetal said:


> What was the format? If it was a DVD then it should be the Remasters. If it was the actual original, from a VHS rip, it could have been the pre-subtitle. I think.



The first time I saw it was a VHS box set, and that had a special feature thing on it talking about all the stuff they changed, so it should have been A New Hope, but I just remember it being Star Wars.

But I also don't remember C3PO having a silver leg, so I guess I'm just remembering wrong.


----------



## lurè

Finally temperature reached 30°C after a rainy May: can finally go to the beach.


----------



## BlackSG91

BornToLooze said:


> The first time I saw it was a VHS box set, and that had a special feature thing on it talking about all the stuff they changed, so it should have been A New Hope, but I just remember it being Star Wars.
> 
> *But I also don't remember C3PO having a silver leg*, so I guess I'm just remembering wrong.



I rightly remember meself.








;>)/


----------



## TedEH

I've seen that movie so many times and never noticed the silver leg. I am a failure as a Star Wars fan.


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> I've seen that movie so many times and never noticed the silver leg. I am a failure as a Star Wars fan.


Same. I didn't notice it until Force Awakens and I've been watching the original trilogy since I was 5. It was those VHS's that taught my how to use a VCR.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

lurè said:


> Finally temperature reached 30°C after a rainy May: can finally go to the beach.



Nice, dude! I miss living by the beach; we moved a few hours inland when I was around 12 but I grew up by the beach in the bay area. Want to move back one day.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Awhile back, I had considered getting an amp stand so I could hear my 2x12. Said to hell with it, went to Lowe's and got some wood and made me a box to put my amp and cab on and now, even unboosted, my lead channel is absolutely fucking killer!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Couple things have me pretty stoked as of late.
I finally dialed in a decent tone for my 8 string. This is sweet for two reasons- 1, because this is the first time I've actually dialed in a tone from scratch before (!!!). Unreal, right? But in the age of presets, I never really had much of a reason to. And 2, because that awful sound is the main reason that I neglect my 8 as much as I do. Between the god-awful stock pickups (which I never upgrade, because "why would I spend $200 for a set of pickups on a guitar I never play?") and the fact that none of the patches I've been playing on are tuned for 8 strings, every time I plug that sucker in I just flood my studio with mud. Finally taking the time to tweak a patch around making that thing sound clear and mean was definitely worthwhile because I can see myself playing it much more often now.

The other, is that I finally got contacts! I've had glasses since the 7th grade, and I've been getting blinder and blinder at an upsettingly rapid pace to the point where going to a show without my glasses would be a no-go. If any of you guys share my curse, you know that being in the pit with glasses is...rough.
Sooooo...since my time to update my prescription lined up with right around the time where I made plans for The Ghost Inside's one-night only return show, which I will not miss under any circumstances, and want to be able to experience literally every possible aspect of that show, I figured now is a good time to try and ditch the glasses.
It's rough going so far, this is only day 2 so it still feels like I've got a ton of shit in my eye and the urge to rub them _*will not*_ stop, but these suckers are pretty cool. And I'm definitely going to have them broken in by the time the show rolls around.


----------



## Beefmuffin

I just got at a job at Chicago Music Exchange doing what I already do for a giant, terrible Fortune 50 corporation. Literally best case scenario for me. I have close to 10 years of experience in this field and never thought I would be able to use it in tandem with my passion for music. A dream come true.


----------



## Mathemagician

For the love of god never pay for “Wagyu” burgers. 

Ground up all beef tastes pretty much the same. Burger meat is still all the scraps from other steak ends just like regular ground beef. So it’s not like someone ground up a wagyu NY strip steak. 

Then when you season burgers to tastes it’s often much more than you would a steak, add condiments and toppings and you just paid 2X-4X for the fantasy of eating a “fancy” burger. 

Now bison hot dogs - them things are awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's not the protein, it's how it's cooked that matters.

A great cut of meat thrown on a "cold" grill and then overdone will be much worse than a budget cut from Walmart thrown on my salamander after sous vide to rare. 

But honestly, who wants to spend two and a half hours cooking a steak.


----------



## Jason B

I spend the 2.5 hours doing other things while the collagen in my prime ribeyes hydrolyzes to gelatin. Restaurant steaks are a waste of money unless I’m drunk.


----------



## p0ke

MaxOfMetal said:


> But honestly, who wants to spend two and a half hours cooking a steak.



It depends. If you're hanging out with friends, drinking beer and talking shit, I don't mind waiting a bunch of time for the food to finish. But if I'm just cooking for my family, I'll just throw some sausages in the bbq and be done with it in 10min


----------



## ImNotAhab

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The other, is that I finally got contacts! I've had glasses since the 7th grade, and I've been getting blinder and blinder at an upsettingly rapid pace to the point where going to a show without my glasses would be a no-go. If any of you guys share my curse, you know that being in the pit with glasses is...rough.
> Sooooo...since my time to update my prescription lined up with right around the time where I made plans for The Ghost Inside's one-night only return show, which I will not miss under any circumstances, and want to be able to experience literally every possible aspect of that show, I figured now is a good time to try and ditch the glasses.
> It's rough going so far, this is only day 2 so it still feels like I've got a ton of shit in my eye and the urge to rub them _*will not*_ stop, but these suckers are pretty cool. And I'm definitely going to have them broken in by the time the show rolls around.



That's great man, CLs are great option if you can wear them, hopefully the adjustment goes quickly for you. I'm sure your practitioner has been through this with you but please follow the cleaning/hygiene regimes to the letter... I work in field and have seen too many images of diseased eyes from poor lens hygiene


----------



## Mathemagician

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm somehow hearing the album Demanufacture for the first time.
> 
> I don't think I need to say more than that.



Luuuucky.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Couple things have me pretty stoked as of late.
> I finally dialed in a decent tone for my 8 string. This is sweet for two reasons- 1, because this is the first time I've actually dialed in a tone from scratch before (!!!). Unreal, right? But in the age of presets, I never really had much of a reason to. And 2, because that awful sound is the main reason that I neglect my 8 as much as I do. Between the god-awful stock pickups (which I never upgrade, because "why would I spend $200 for a set of pickups on a guitar I never play?") and the fact that none of the patches I've been playing on are tuned for 8 strings, every time I plug that sucker in I just flood my studio with mud. Finally taking the time to tweak a patch around making that thing sound clear and mean was definitely worthwhile because I can see myself playing it much more often now.
> 
> The other, is that I finally got contacts! I've had glasses since the 7th grade, and I've been getting blinder and blinder at an upsettingly rapid pace to the point where going to a show without my glasses would be a no-go. If any of you guys share my curse, you know that being in the pit with glasses is...rough.
> Sooooo...since my time to update my prescription lined up with right around the time where I made plans for The Ghost Inside's one-night only return show, which I will not miss under any circumstances, and want to be able to experience literally every possible aspect of that show, I figured now is a good time to try and ditch the glasses.
> It's rough going so far, this is only day 2 so it still feels like I've got a ton of shit in my eye and the urge to rub them _*will not*_ stop, but these suckers are pretty cool. And I'm definitely going to have them broken in by the time the show rolls around.


get lasik dude. glasses suck, I had them for close to 20 years and they always drove me crazy, especially when it came to concerts/sports


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> get lasik dude. glasses suck, I had them for close to 20 years and they always drove me crazy, especially when it came to concerts/sports



I feel it man; my mom got lasik way back and she's a total advocate for it, but hearing the procedure itself sounds like something I totally would not be able to handle.
I'm sure it's advanced in the last 15 years though. I bet it's a walk in the park compared to what it used to be. I should check it out. Just never really gave much thought to it the same way I never considered contacts; because I'm just super, super weird about my eyes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I feel it man; my mom got lasik way back and she's a total advocate for it, but hearing the procedure itself sounds like something I totally would not be able to handle.
> I'm sure it's advanced in the last 15 years though. I bet it's a walk in the park compared to what it used to be. I should check it out. Just never really gave much thought to it the same way I never considered contacts; because I'm just super, super weird about my eyes.


it's a joke. they basically give you some antibiotic eyedrops and then some anesthetic eyedrops, prop open your eyes, you smell burning hair for a minute, your eyes go blurry. You hear rumbling and someone says "Hey you. You're finally awake
You were trying to cross the border, right?" Walked right into that Imperial ambush, same as us, and that thief over there."

But in all seriousness the procedure takes like 10 minutes and it doesn't hurt at all. I went from like 20/80 vision to 20/20.


----------



## Jason B

That made me blow the dust off of my Skyrim disc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Jason B said:


> That made me blow the dust off of my Skyrim disc.


I was waiting for someone to get the skyrim joke in my post


----------



## BlackMastodon

As soon as I caught it I smashed that Like button.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I found two more people to add to my ignore list.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Met a CUTIE at lunch today... Super cool chick. 

Aside from that, I've been having some pretty cool musical ideas.


----------



## Metropolis

Beatiful summer day, +28 degrees celcius and beer  Pretty hot for a finn, but I'll manage it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got that promotion... 

*sigh of relief*


----------



## Thaeon

New lady.


----------



## Kaura

I've told how my personal food from work was stolen 3 times this spring. Well, today as my shift was about to end I was gonna go outside to have a smoke but one of the foremen told me that there was a pallet full of food that was going to expire so I could take whatever I want. So I came home with two big cardboard boxes full of food including some cold smoked salmon. Good timing too since I have like $15 on my bank account and I don't get paid until Friday.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Thaeon said:


> New lady.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I back squatted 450lbs raw for 3 reps today. I haven't been throwing around this much iron in years


----------



## Konfyouzd

KnightBrolaire said:


> I back squatted 450lbs raw for 3 reps today. I haven't been throwing around this much iron in years


----------



## KnightBrolaire

devries is apparently still building shit guitars and is still obsessed with vampires.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The James Curleigh circle jerk is over, and that creep Agnesi seems to be their fall guy. I love it. (I am an entropy fan, by the way.)




(Because Frank isn't Sylvester, folks. He was hired for low budget films to have someone resembling Stallone, but at a lower price point. No issue with Frank; he seems cool.)


(Building them a little bit better... oh you mean sorta like now?)


(I see a Sparkle Drive Mod on this man's pedalboard. PLAY AUTHENTIC, Agnesi! Also... PAF CLONES!?! Dude...)

#PlayAuthentic


----------



## p0ke

4.5 working days to go and then I'm on vacation for 4 weeks, fuck yeah.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Nice, I got 3.5 days then I'm on vacation for 10 days.

I would make a human sacrifice to be able to get 4 weeks of vacation.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> Nice, I got 3.5 days then I'm on vacation for 10 days.
> 
> I would make a human sacrifice to be able to get 4 weeks of vacation.



Yeah, it's awesome. That's basically the law over here though, you get a certain amount of vacation days per week which are counted from March last year to March this year, which means working full time = 4 weeks of summer vacation + 1 week of winter vacation. And I'm a founding member of the company I'm working at, so I sure as hell have accumulated full vacation days


----------



## LuciusBolt

Guitar and Amp coming back from upgrades/repairs  also I got my Fishman Fluence Modern set yesterday so i'm stoked.


----------



## BlackMastodon

p0ke said:


> Yeah, it's awesome. That's basically the law over here though, you get a certain amount of vacation days per week which are counted from March last year to March this year, which means working full time = 4 weeks of summer vacation + 1 week of winter vacation. And I'm a founding member of the company I'm working at, so I sure as hell have accumulated full vacation days


One day we North Americans will learn from our European cousins, one day.


----------



## BlackSG91

LuciusBolt said:


> Guitar and Amp coming back from upgrades/repairs  also I got my Fishman Fluence Modern set yesterday so i'm stoked.



How do you like the Fishman Fluence? They are supposed to be the pick up of the century from the vibes I'm getting.


;>)/


----------



## LuciusBolt

BlackSG91 said:


> How do you like the Fishman Fluence? They are supposed to be the pick up of the century from the vibes I'm getting.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Don't know haven't had them installed yet but I will report back once I have tried them and give my thoughts, but I have heard the same things as well.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I don't know if it belongs here, but looking up rage videos from gamers on Twitch and YouTube and I'm tickled to death honestly. Spawn camp rage, Dark Souls/Bloodborne rage... it's all good. Long live smashed controllers, keyboards, and monitors.


----------



## cwhitey2

This weekend is my bands first show. I haven't played live in 7 years, so it should be fun to say the least


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hipoint is naming their new pistol the Yeet Cannon 9mm after the name won an online poll


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> hipoint is naming their new pistol the Yeet Cannon 9mm after the name won an online poll



Welp, guess it's time to get my permit then.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Welp, guess it's time to get my permit then.



Just remember to bring a real gun along with your disposable one. 

Kidding! Is Hipoint still Hipoint or are things different?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Just remember to bring a real gun along with your disposable one.
> 
> Kidding! Is Hipoint still Hipoint or are things different?


I haven't been keeping up with Hipoint and whether they've gotten better. I doubt it. Considering the Yeetcannon is only a couple hundred bucks new, I might grab one and torture test it with a few thousand rounds. Or I could just get another sig and say fuck it


----------



## Rosal76

PunkBillCarson said:


> I don't know if it belongs here, but looking up rage videos from gamers on Twitch and YouTube and I'm tickled to death honestly. Spawn camp rage, Dark Souls/Bloodborne rage... it's all good. Long live smashed controllers, keyboards, and monitors.



+1.

bigMooney06 (name of Youtuber) and his Hitman game videos. 

It's never funny to laugh at another gamer fail in a Hitman game because I'm a huge fan of the game and I know how frustrating the game is but it's hard not to laugh when bigmooney06 messes up in his Hitman videos.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I haven't been keeping up with Hipoint and whether they've gotten better. I doubt it. Considering the Yeetcannon is only a couple hundred bucks new, I might grab one and torture test it with a few thousand rounds. Or I could just get another sig and say fuck it



It's just a C9 with all the modern Tacti-Cool upgrades like a threaded barrel and rail, and grip safety. The trigger, materials, and manufacturing are all the same. Same with wonky proportions. 

If you have some cash burning in your pocket for a project, get a P80 kit and have some real fun. 

I have a C9 and JHP. Like all cheap firearms once you take it apart, clean out all the manufacturing debris, polish the feed ramp, replace the garbage springs, lube it up, and rebuild the mag it'll work great. Nothing is going to fix the shitty ergonomics though.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I haven't been keeping up with Hipoint and whether they've gotten better. I doubt it. Considering the Yeetcannon is only a couple hundred bucks new, I might grab one and torture test it with a few thousand rounds. Or I could just get another sig and say fuck it



I'd opt for the SIG every time. The cheapest guns I have are sub $100 C&R which I give the most "abuse" but I can't break them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> I'd opt for the SIG every time. The cheapest guns I have are sub $100 C&R which I give the most "abuse" but I can't break them.


SIGs are awesome for the money. I bought my P320 because it felt and shot better imo than a bunch of Glocks, CZs and HKs that I tried. Plus used they're dirt cheap, like sub 300$.


----------



## cwhitey2

cwhitey2 said:


> This weekend is my bands first show. I haven't played live in 7 years, so it should be fun to say the least


Well the show was a success! I was a tad nervous, but nothing a couple of beers couldn't fix  I was a little sloppy (I'm overly critical though), but nothing timing wise was off, which is the key for our set.


----------



## p0ke

I wrote in the sad-thread about missing the flight to Poland - we took the ferry to Estonia instead and found a really awesome airbnb apartment to stay at.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

drum city deleted my comment where I called an ebmm bongo bass a "fancy toilet seat" 

Also I came up with a bunch of cool new riffs while watching Stranger Things


----------



## MFB

Well, as I said in the First World Problems thread, my hat/beard/shades combo might make me look like fat Anders Friden - but god damn if it wasn't worth it for my head not burning while being in 90° sunlight for 3 hours.

Hell, I may have avoided being sunburnt entirely and this was the first cookout of thr year, which is usually where you get it.


----------



## Leviathus

Been thunderstorming since i woke up.


----------



## Kaura

Shitty day at work but DT's Metropolis Pt. 1 came from the radio while I was driving to get some lunch. Never even realised how well mixed that album is. Sounded fucking massive even on my shitty car radio.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

The UFC event last night was amazing. New record set for fastest KO by Jorge Masvidal.


----------



## MetalHex

We found our second guitarist today finally. Seems to be a good fit. It took forever!


----------



## narad

Just placed on order for a new BadCat Lynx for my birthday  I've wanted to try one out for a while -- 50W EL-34 class A high-gain. Should be weird.


----------



## cwhitey2

My band went to the studio like a month ago and we are finally hearing what will probably be the 'final' mix, and it freaking slays IMO. Exactly the sounds we/I were hoping for. Basically super raw and heavy, with little to no 'fixing'.


----------



## Thaeon

narad said:


> Just placed on order for a new BadCat Lynx for my birthday  I've wanted to try one out for a while -- 50W EL-34 class A high-gain. Should be weird.



I've played a Hot Cat. It slayed. I think you'll be happy. There's a reason Steven Wilson plays Bad Cats.


----------



## SD83

Struggled with knee pain for years. Running & cycling was fine, but trying to lift anything... on a good day getting back up from a squat (no weights) was ok for a time or two, and then the pain was coming back. Advice from the doctors? Go easy, rest. The less I moved, the more it hurt. Did some research. Picked up a few excercises, thought "worst case scenario, nothing changes, so why not give it ago?". Just did my first few squats (light weights) with no pain whatsoever in... over 10 years I think. I'm not going to push it, but realising that a pain I thought I'd have to live with for the rest of my life is at least largely, if not eventually completely gone is... amazing


----------



## TedEH

Had a whole week off just to go camping with some old school friends. Then when I got back, another old friend I hadn't seen in something like 15 years has reappeared and has been good company. Things are nice.


----------



## narad

Just won an auction for an old chrome chassis Dual Recto. Supposedly the first one ever imported to Japan, but with shitty photos and no info on the serial number. That could make it quuuuite interesting to find out what Rev it is...


----------



## Kaura

Met an old friend who is currently having an art gallery exhibition in the city and his offer of doing my cover art for free was still viable since he first talked about it back in 2014. Also, got a new guitar.


----------



## Thaeon

My girlfriend is awesome. Also, this thread has almost 10 times the number of pages of posts as the "Why are you sad?" thread. I've got lots of shit to be greatful for.


----------



## BlackMastodon

To be fair, this was made long before the Why You Sad thread.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Got pre-approved for a home loan! Wasn't for as much as we would've liked but it's enough. We've found plenty of homes in this price range that we absolutely love so now... the hunt is on!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This mix I did for a new single I'm working on turned out great. It sounds killer


----------



## Empryrean

Just figured out how to use my pedals wit my interface and I feel like an absolute champ cause now I don't have to buy a DI box and a bunch of other shit


----------



## High Plains Drifter

High Plains Drifter said:


> Got pre-approved for a home loan! Wasn't for as much as we would've liked but it's enough. We've found plenty of homes in this price range that we absolutely love so now... the hunt is on!!



Finally able to catch a breath this evening... thought I'd update. 

Friday afternoon we found a home that so far ticks ALL the boxes! It's in a fantastic part of an established heavily wooded community ( an area that I told myself 15 years ago that I'd LOVE to one day own a home in). My wife and I met 6 years ago and she fell in love with the area at that time too. Basically we've both dreamed of having a home back in this area for as long as we've known that it existed. 

Tomorrow at 10am we will be walking thru the home and will hopefully have the sellers disclosure in hand according to our agent. At that time we will know much better if this is the one that we want to make an offer on. It's a sellers market here atm so with the home already priced well within our budget, we may very well offer the asking price... dunno yet. Also worth noting that even though we've been pre-appvd for the loan, we still have not secured financing. Hopefully that will happen tomorrow as well. Our offer will obviously hinge on securing the financing ( as well as the home passing inspection). But anyway... one step at a time! 

Pic cause I'm very excited atm:


----------



## John

I broke 70 for the first time. I've been close before on multiple occasions, but I couldn't quite close the entire 18 holes until now.
I was almost bogey-free the entire round (three jacked on second to the last hole) which is a bit of a let-down, but I'm overall pleased with this turn of events.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Finally able to catch a breath this evening... thought I'd update.
> 
> Friday afternoon we found a home that so far ticks ALL the boxes! It's in a fantastic part of an established heavily wooded community ( an area that I told myself 15 years ago that I'd LOVE to one day own a home in). My wife and I met 6 years ago and she fell in love with the area at that time too. Basically we've both dreamed of having a home back in this area for as long as we've known that it existed.
> 
> Tomorrow at 10am we will be walking thru the home and will hopefully have the sellers disclosure in hand according to our agent. At that time we will know much better if this is the one that we want to make an offer on. It's a sellers market here atm so with the home already priced well within our budget, we may very well offer the asking price... dunno yet. Also worth noting that even though we've been pre-appvd for the loan, we still have not secured financing. Hopefully that will happen tomorrow as well. Our offer will obviously hinge on securing the financing ( as well as the home passing inspection). But anyway... one step at a time!
> 
> Pic cause I'm very excited atm:



My one biggest recommendation for first time home buyers is to get additional inspections done. Most inspectors are "jacks of all trades" which is good for an overall impression of the condition of home, but do yourself a favor and get at least an electrician and plumber to take a look. It's usually not expensive, and can save you tons of money down the road. Their reports also have more weight as far as bargaining with the seller. 

As far as financing goes, they've already pulled your credit, so as long as that says within a certain window (don't worry about the ding from the pre-approval) you'll be fine. Focus on your debt-to-income ratio. Anything you can cut for the time being, do it. Your loan officer is on your side. They want to sell you a mortgage. 

Other than that, good luck and congratulations. Homeownership is one of the greatest feelings in the world.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Another vote for electricians and plumbers inspections, these things are worth every penny. 

Rewiring and/or replumbing is not only expensive but also very disruptive.

The house looks like it’s in a lovely area though, happy new house day?!?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thanks so much, guys. Really appreciate the advice and support. We have our first inspection coming up tomorrow morning. I obviously don't know the guy but he's been highly recommended by several [neutral] people that I've consulted with. Depending on how thorough he is, we have no problem getting another inspector to provide additional expertise. The seller has accepted our offer at this point however, we are beginning to feel some concern due to some red-flags that came up during our initial walk-thru as well as some inconsistencies within the sellers disclosure. We are currently inside of a 7 day window where we can pull out without too much consequence. What we will not do, is to commit to 30 years of unmanageable costs, repairs, etc. Taking it one step at a time and proceeding with the utmost caution now. Thank you again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks so much, guys. Really appreciate the advice and support. We have our first inspection coming up tomorrow morning. I obviously don't know the guy but he's been highly recommended by several [neutral] people that I've consulted with. Depending on how thorough he is, we have no problem getting another inspector to provide additional expertise. The seller has accepted our offer at this point however, we are beginning to feel some concern due to some red-flags that came up during our initial walk-thru as well as some inconsistencies within the sellers disclosure. We are currently inside of a 7 day window where we can pull out without too much consequence. What we will not do, is to commit to 30 years of unmanageable costs, repairs, etc. Taking it one step at a time and proceeding with the utmost caution now. Thank you again.



That's a great attitude to have. Definitely don't be afraid of walking away. That's your most powerful tool as a buyer. 

The seller's disclosure, usually prepared by their agent, is usually worthless. It might hint at certain things, but I've never seen them be genuinely helpful. So I wouldn't say that's a red flag in and of itself. Their agent really wants their commission and they know what they can skirt around legally. Your agent and the inspector should be able to help read between the lines and suss out what's actually going on. 

The inspection report you get can be very dry, and come off as negative, but don't be discouraged. It's their job to be blunt. The report will categorize issues in order of seriousness and anything really pressing will be brought to the seller for them to fix. 

That's where the real negotiations happen. They know the condition of the house, they just need to know that you know. Your agent's job is to get those things taken care of before you close, or get you the cash in escrow for you to handle it. 

If it gets to that point, always get your own quotes for the work. They'll typically take the middle quote. 

I've bought and sold three houses, so I'm no expert, not by a long shot, but this is what I've experienced thus far. I wish I knew half of what I know now when I bought the first time. Resources just weren't as plenty then.


----------



## Metropolis

My new RG Prestige arrived and it plays like butter


----------



## Mathemagician

High Plains Drifter said:


> Got pre-approved for a home loan! Wasn't for as much as we would've liked but it's enough. We've found plenty of homes in this price range that we absolutely love so now... the hunt is on!!



I’m another telling you to spend spend spend on inspectors. Mine missed over $20k of items I am years later still slowly bringing in contractors to fix. Like plumbing being complete out of code trash level problems.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Metropolis said:


> My new RG Prestige arrived and it plays like butter


What did you get? The black 652?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's a great attitude to have. Definitely don't be afraid of walking away. That's your most powerful tool as a buyer.
> 
> The seller's disclosure, usually prepared by their agent, is usually worthless. It might hint at certain things, but I've never seen them be genuinely helpful. So I wouldn't say that's a red flag in and of itself. Their agent really wants their commission and they know what they can skirt around legally. Your agent and the inspector should be able to help read between the lines and suss out what's actually going on.
> 
> The inspection report you get can be very dry, and come off as negative, but don't be discouraged. It's their job to be blunt. The report will categorize issues in order of seriousness and anything really pressing will be brought to the seller for them to fix.
> 
> That's where the real negotiations happen. They know the condition of the house, they just need to know that you know. Your agent's job is to get those things taken care of before you close, or get you the cash in escrow for you to handle it.
> 
> If it gets to that point, always get your own quotes for the work. They'll typically take the middle quote.
> 
> I've bought and sold three houses, so I'm no expert, not by a long shot, but this is what I've experienced thus far. I wish I knew half of what I know now when I bought the first time. Resources just weren't as plenty then.



Funny... "The seller's disclosure, usually prepared by their agent, is usually worthless". That's exactly what our inspector said today! I absolutely understand that getting multiple inspections is highly advised and potentially vital to accurately assessing the condition of the home but at least for us today... one was all it took. Also... at $325 a pop (+/-), we can't afford to do this multiple times on multiple homes if we're going to be able to afford the down payment. Fortunately, the inspector that we used today was insanely meticulous. His intelligence, experience, and professionalism solidified our confidence in his evaluation. 

That said... we pulled out our offer. There are so many things wrong or in need of repair that we simply couldn't justify going forward any further. The biggest issue relates to the inability to get the house insured due to some serious safety issues. I estimate that it would take upwards of another $40,000 ( conservatively) to simply get it livable.

But to steer this post back on topic... I'm happy/ content right now. My wife and I had a great ( albeit exhausting) day. We butted heads at one point but quickly, calmly, and rationally communicated with each other about how to proceed. It feels like we are continuing to get stronger and smarter as a team and that we are forging ahead with the same mindset and goals. We even took some time in between appointments to treat ourselves to a nice lunch at new local restaurant where we could laugh, relax, and recharge. Sounds lame but I guess the little things really do matter at times. 

To continue with the good feels... we put in an offer on another home this afternoon! This home is newer... with more modern amenities. It's definitely got a more suburb atmosphere but that's okay with us. It has a lot of charm, more sq. footage, and is more manageable in regards to landscaping, etc. One thing that I'd like to mention here is that the homeowner appears to possess a great deal more integrity and humility than what we were dealing with previously. She is having to move out due to her age and increasing inability to take care of the home and we want to extend our compassion to her at this seemingly difficult time. An example of this is regarding a gorgeous piano that she's unable to take with her. We made a note in our offer that we would be happy to keep it for her so that if she wanted it at a later date or would like us to donate it to a school, church, etc of her choice... that we would. There were some other things that we offered as well and by the time that we submitted our offer... we felt more of a "vibe" or "sign" that this might truly be the right house for us. Anyway... apologies for the rambling but it does help to write this stuff out sometimes. Tomorrow we should know where our offer stands and then we'll go from there. 

Couple pics of our newest prospect and as always.. thanks for any and all support, advice, etc. Really means a lot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Funny... "The seller's disclosure, usually prepared by their agent, is usually worthless". That's exactly what our inspector said today! I absolutely understand that getting multiple inspections is highly advised and potentially vital to accurately assessing the condition of the home but at least for us today... one was all it took. Also... at $325 a pop (+/-), we can't afford to do this multiple times on multiple homes if we're going to be able to afford the down payment. Fortunately, the inspector that we used today was insanely meticulous. His intelligence, experience, and professionalism solidified our confidence in his evaluation.
> 
> That said... we pulled out our offer. There are so many things wrong or in need of repair that we simply couldn't justify going forward any further. The biggest issue relates to the inability to get the house insured due to some serious safety issues. I estimate that it would take upwards of another $40,000 ( conservatively) to simply get it livable.
> 
> But to steer this post back on topic... I'm happy/ content right now. My wife and I had a great ( albeit exhausting) day. We butted heads at one point but quickly, calmly, and rationally communicated with each other about how to proceed. It feels like we are continuing to get stronger and smarter as a team and that we are forging ahead with the same mindset and goals. We even took some time in between appointments to treat ourselves to a nice lunch at new local restaurant where we could laugh, relax, and recharge. Sounds lame but I guess the little things really do matter at times.
> 
> To continue with the good feels... we put in an offer on another home this afternoon! This home is newer... with more modern amenities. It's definitely got a more suburb atmosphere but that's okay with us. It has a lot of charm, more sq. footage, and is more manageable in regards to landscaping, etc. One thing that I'd like to mention here is that the homeowner appears to possess a great deal more integrity and humility than what we were dealing with previously. She is having to move out due to her age and increasing inability to take care of the home and we want to extend our compassion to her at this seemingly difficult time. An example of this is regarding a gorgeous piano that she's unable to take with her. We made a note in our offer that we would be happy to keep it for her so that if she wanted it at a later date or would like us to donate it to a school, church, etc of her choice... that we would. There were some other things that we offered as well and by the time that we submitted our offer... we felt more of a "vibe" or "sign" that this might truly be the right house for us. Anyway... apologies for the rambling but it does help to write this stuff out sometimes. Tomorrow we should know where our offer stands and then we'll go from there.
> 
> Couple pics of our newest prospect and as always.. thanks for any and all support, advice, etc. Really means a lot.



Good call! You definitely made the right choice in pulling your offer. I know it's a tough decision, especially when you've started seeing yourself in the place. 

Interestingly enough, that was the situation the owners of our current house were in. They were a couple in their 80s who just couldn't keep up with the maintenance and needed to downsize (to a condo in Florida). 

One thing to look out for in that situation are shoddy repairs. Unfortunately a lot of contractors prey on the elderly and will do subpar work, but disguise it as good. That's compounded by the elderly not always having the money to do certain things the right way. Make sure to tell your inspector about the situation. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Metropolis

The906 said:


> What did you get? The black 652?



That's the one. One year without an Ibanez was just too much  I will do a NGD thread if I'm in the mood to pickup a camera.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Metropolis said:


> That's the one. One year without an Ibanez was just too much  I will do a NGD thread if I'm in the mood to pickup a camera.



Congrats. I just got done playing 20 minutes of bedroom rockstar with mine (which has BWs).


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Did a live show/interview last night and I decided to give them full on "live band show" looks. I hadn't done it in a while since I haven't played live in a year. Luckily it all came together and I looked great...at least I think. My band got a new member, I'm doing a metal festival next year and planning a mini tour around that and everything is comin together.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Got a tractor tire to exercise with and I have to say, I'm quite fond of the raw, guttural feeling that I used to have when I would pick up tires when I was a small kid (they were smaller tires) and toss them. Obviously, I can't toss a tractor tire, but I can flip it a few times and put it on it's side and push it while trying to keep it straight. Overall, I'm satisfied AND I got it for free from a guy from work. Funnily enough, I've been looking for a spot to go hunting/frogging, and the same guy said I can come out and do either any time I wanted!


----------



## MFB

I found a website that sells OEM version of 3DS Max, so I can legally buy an older version to register, and get back to 3D modelling at home again, this is fucking incredible.

And the Marshall cab with the Micro Dark sounds great, like, holy shit balls do I love having a little stack again.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My band got a new synth player...giggity!


----------



## TedEH

I went out to a show last night (which isn't that unusual) but- not only was the it the Aristocrats (yeeeeeeeeeessss) I managed to drag someone along who seemed to 'get it'. I dunno what it is, but there's just something great about when you take someone to a show who wouldn't normally have been there, and they just get it right away. Finding good company who also digs live music in a similar way = win.


----------



## cwhitey2

TedEH said:


> I went out to a show last night (which isn't that unusual) but- not only was the it the Aristocrats (yeeeeeeeeeessss) I managed to drag someone along who seemed to 'get it'. I dunno what it is, but there's just something great about when you take someone to a show who wouldn't normally have been there, and they just get it right away. Finding good company who also digs live music in a similar way = win.


I love when that works out!

I used to bring my 1 friend who was into butt rock and country to black metal shows and he totally got it and would overall have a great time!


----------



## possumkiller

I've never had an aneurysm.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

possumkiller said:


> I've never had an aneurysm.



I was just talking about how crazy that shit is the other day. Me and my GF both knew someone that's already passed due to a brain aneurysm. 
Those things are terrifying.


----------



## p0ke

I bought tickets for Nordic Metal Cruise 2020 almost half a year ago without knowing what bands will attend, because the cheapest cabins will be sold out once the bands are announced (they're most likely sold out now, with only suites left for something like 500€ apparently not sold out yet, but will be soon) and the reservation can be canceled no questions asked up to 24h before the cruise.

Anyway, the reason I'm happy is that the organizers just announced that the headliner of the cruise will be At the Gates! And the other bands are Mors Subita, Brymir and Dark Funeral, which I'm not that interested in, but still, At the Gates ffs!


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Funny... "The seller's disclosure, usually prepared by their agent, is usually worthless". That's exactly what our inspector said today! I absolutely understand that getting multiple inspections is highly advised and potentially vital to accurately assessing the condition of the home but at least for us today... one was all it took. Also... at $325 a pop (+/-), we can't afford to do this multiple times on multiple homes if we're going to be able to afford the down payment. Fortunately, the inspector that we used today was insanely meticulous. His intelligence, experience, and professionalism solidified our confidence in his evaluation.
> 
> That said... we pulled out our offer. There are so many things wrong or in need of repair that we simply couldn't justify going forward any further. The biggest issue relates to the inability to get the house insured due to some serious safety issues. I estimate that it would take upwards of another $40,000 ( conservatively) to simply get it livable.
> 
> But to steer this post back on topic... I'm happy/ content right now. My wife and I had a great ( albeit exhausting) day. We butted heads at one point but quickly, calmly, and rationally communicated with each other about how to proceed. It feels like we are continuing to get stronger and smarter as a team and that we are forging ahead with the same mindset and goals. We even took some time in between appointments to treat ourselves to a nice lunch at new local restaurant where we could laugh, relax, and recharge. Sounds lame but I guess the little things really do matter at times.
> 
> To continue with the good feels... we put in an offer on another home this afternoon! This home is newer... with more modern amenities. It's definitely got a more suburb atmosphere but that's okay with us. It has a lot of charm, more sq. footage, and is more manageable in regards to landscaping, etc. One thing that I'd like to mention here is that the homeowner appears to possess a great deal more integrity and humility than what we were dealing with previously. She is having to move out due to her age and increasing inability to take care of the home and we want to extend our compassion to her at this seemingly difficult time. An example of this is regarding a gorgeous piano that she's unable to take with her. We made a note in our offer that we would be happy to keep it for her so that if she wanted it at a later date or would like us to donate it to a school, church, etc of her choice... that we would. There were some other things that we offered as well and by the time that we submitted our offer... we felt more of a "vibe" or "sign" that this might truly be the right house for us. Anyway... apologies for the rambling but it does help to write this stuff out sometimes. Tomorrow we should know where our offer stands and then we'll go from there.
> 
> Couple pics of our newest prospect and as always.. thanks for any and all support, advice, etc. Really means a lot.



Sellers disclosures can be important, but they don’t necessarily state absolute condition of property, just a gist of what the owner has been aware of and/or repaired. I think only one good inspection is sufficient, because a majority of issues can be caught with this, but there’s still no telling what could be a hidden time bomb and spending a lot of extra money can be a waste. Some sellers can offer a one year home warranty for piece of mind.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

p0ke said:


> At the Gates!



Noice. That sounds like it's gunna be sick.



jaxadam said:


> Some sellers can offer a one year home warranty for piece of mind.



This is what I did, negotiated a 1 year home warranty. 
Didn't end up getting used for anything, but the knowledge was nice.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> Sellers disclosures can be important, but they don’t necessarily state absolute condition of property, just a gist of what the owner has been aware of and/or repaired. I think only one good inspection is sufficient, because a majority of issues can be caught with this, but there’s still no telling what could be a hidden time bomb and spending a lot of extra money can be a waste. Some sellers can offer a one year home warranty for piece of mind.



We found that out with the first home that we were looking at... all kinds of things not disclosed. In the end we backed out. We've got what I believe is about the most competent and experienced inspector in this county and we again utilized his services for the inspection of the home that we now have a pending contract on. With the first home there were some major red flags with the home and with the seller including the disclosure. This time around it's MUCH different. The seller has meticulously gone through the disclosure making notes, including attachments, dates, etc and is showing obvious transparency. The inspection only further confirmed the sellers integrity as well as that of the home. There are several very minor issues and a couple of those, we are requesting the seller to fix before closing. The condition of the home overall is fantastic and I feel very fortunate to have used the inspector that we did. We also have the sellers existing warranty worked into our contract although I doubt that we will need to utilize it. But it is a great comfort to know it's already in place and will be transferred over to us at closing. 

Yesterday was a very good day. We met with our agent and lender to hammer out a few more details and we also finally received our insurance quote. What we're doing now is starting to plug in hard numbers and move forward with more accurate information and that feels really good.


----------



## SD83

Just paid the rent for my own office for the first time. Company has been running for three years now (well, 2 years and 11 months), and guess what, the shy, useless nerd from school who never finished university and all that, fast forward 15 years, and that guy is employing 10 people and has his own office... not a chaotic mess of folders and all that at home but an actual office with a separate address and stuff... I still have a hard time believing that all this is actually happening. That, and I took half a day off tomorrow and might be a little bit drunk


----------



## p0ke

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Noice. That sounds like it's gunna be sick.



I've really been getting into the other bands too. Dark Funeral I guess will take a bit more work to get into but Mors Subita and Brymir aren't far from what I normally listen to. Judging by the music, I'm guessing Mors Subita was chosen as support for At the Gates and Brymir for Dark Funeral, although the latter two aren't that similar. But now I'm just hoping MS+ATG will be on the way to Stockholm, because Saturday night is just way better for a metal show than Sunday afternoon


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Went camping, got a tan, survived a tornado while in my tent.


----------



## Jarmake

Had a shitty day (sick child...), But now the kids are asleep and I just happened to have a bottle of very manly pink sparkling wine at the fridge, so I opened it, drank it and now I have a very slight but pleasant buzz going on. I know it's gonna go away soon if I don't drink something else on top, but for now I feel very relaxed and serene.


----------



## Luafcm

Modded a Les Paul Jr DC Tribute with a Dimarzio super distorion and a Schaller signum bridge and it's a full on thrash machine. Stoked.


----------



## Demiurge

Home I'm buying had a good inspection, unlike the last one. 

The stress isn't over, I know: now that I'm moving from a condo to a house, I plan on getting a loud-ass tube amp- the kind you can crank when you're not sharing a wall- and I am still unsure as to what to get.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Demiurge said:


> Home I'm buying had a good inspection, unlike the last one.
> 
> The stress isn't over, I know: now that I'm moving from a condo to a house, I plan on getting a loud-ass tube amp- the kind you can crank when you're not sharing a wall- and I am still unsure as to what to get.



Lol I've been looking at tube amps lately as well. I told my wife that IF we wind up in a new home, that I want to have her stand outside and let me know when she can hear my guitar. I don't want to piss off the neighbors so I need to know how much is too much lol. 

Glad your inspection went well. Monday next week is going to be another pivotal time. We'll be meeting with our lender and submitting the remaining financial details for final approval or rejection.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Lol I've been looking at tube amps lately as well. I told my wife that IF we wind up in a new home, that I want to have her stand outside and let me know when she can hear my guitar. I don't want to piss off the neighbors so I need to know how much is too much lol.
> 
> Glad your inspection went well. Monday next week is going to be another pivotal time. We'll be meeting with our lender and submitting the remaining financial details for final approval or rejection.



Glad to hear it's moving along nicely.

Don't worry if the loan processor (person who actually decides final approval) needs additional documents or explanations of certain activity on your credit report or financial documents. Perfectly normal.

Honestly, the scariest part for me was always the final appraisal, as if that comes back too high you basically start from square one. I don't mean to alarm you, just preparing you. I've only ever had a single appraisal come in low, and the seller made up the small difference after some quick negotiation. Stuff like this is where your agent really earns their keep.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MaxOfMetal said:


> Glad to hear it's moving along nicely.
> 
> Don't worry if the loan processor (person who actually decides final approval) needs additional documents or explanations of certain activity on your credit report or financial documents. Perfectly normal.
> 
> Honestly, the scariest part for me was always the final appraisal, as if that comes back too high you basically start from square one. I don't mean to alarm you, just preparing you. I've only ever had a single appraisal come in low, and the seller made up the small difference after some quick negotiation. Stuff like this is where your agent really earns their keep.



I don't want to take up your time, Max... ( and I'm sure that our lender will provide us with additional info/ advice on Monday) but when you say "start from square one" what do you mean? Also one more quick question... Would we expect that since this is a very established subdivision ( many homes similar in size incl lot size, comparable property tax, etc... might we worry any less than say if this was a home out in the middle of nowhere? That must sound dumb but this is my first time with this and I'm wondering if this home being very similar to others in the immediate area, might somehow possibly be a good thing for us?


----------



## Seabeast2000

This is your theme song bro, rock it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

No joke... One of my all time favorite albums! ^^^ That's where my user-name came from plus I always loved Clint lol.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> I don't want to take up your time, Max... ( and I'm sure that our lender will provide us with additional info/ advice on Monday) but when you say "start from square one" what do you mean? Also one more quick question... Would we expect that since this is a very established subdivision ( many homes similar in size incl lot size, comparable property tax, etc... might we worry any less than say if this was a home out in the middle of nowhere? That must sound dumb but this is my first time with this and I'm wondering if this home being very similar to others in the immediate area, might somehow possibly be a good thing for us?



It’ll be a good thing because there will be plenty of comps.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> I don't want to take up your time, Max... ( and I'm sure that our lender will provide us with additional info/ advice on Monday) but when you say "start from square one" what do you mean? Also one more quick question... Would we expect that since this is a very established subdivision ( many homes similar in size incl lot size, comparable property tax, etc... might we worry any less than say if this was a home out in the middle of nowhere? That must sound dumb but this is my first time with this and I'm wondering if this home being very similar to others in the immediate area, might somehow possibly be a good thing for us?



So your lender won't loan you more than the appraisal amount. If the accepted offer is $150k, but the appraisal comes in at $140k, you'll need to either negotiate the price down to the appraised amount or add the cash another way. 

Like @jaxadam said, having a bunch of similar properties close by for comparison is a big help. 

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to worry you. I just wanted to say not to worry too much about loan commitment, it's a product they want to sell you and they're doing there best to make it happen. 

I was in your shoes for my first home and it was scary since, in retrospect, my first agent was terrible. But it sounds like you have a solid team. Again, best of luck dude!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thank you guys so much! I'm not allowing myself to worry too much at this point although I have to say that this is the one home ( out of dozens) that we really do feel good about... in so many ways. We've continued to temper our excitement with a good deal of reserved caution and we're trying not to anticipate too much without having facts in hand so I think that's a good thing. Unfortunately ( or not) my wife said today that she was going to be devastated if this one falls thru but I've been very conscious about not allowing anything about this potential purchase to overshadow the other positive aspects of our lives... enjoying the day to day, communicating my interest in her daily work drama lol, and consistently extending my appreciation to her regarding her needs, accomplishments, etc. We'll need to rely upon the strength of our relationship no matter what happens so I'm always trying to manage that perspective. 

Can't thank you enough, Max for your sage advice and input throughout my postings about all of this. As always... support and correspondence mean a great deal.


----------



## BlackSG91

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thank you guys so much! I'm not allowing myself to worry too much at this point although I have to say that this is the one home ( out of dozens) that we really do feel good about... in so many ways. We've continued to temper our excitement with a good deal of reserved caution and we're trying not to anticipate too much without having facts in hand so I think that's a good thing. Unfortunately ( or not) my wife said today that she was going to be devastated if this one falls thru but I've been very conscious about not allowing anything about this potential purchase to overshadow the other positive aspects of our lives... enjoying the day to day, communicating my interest in her daily work drama lol, and consistently extending my appreciation to her regarding her needs, accomplishments, etc. We'll need to rely upon the strength of our relationship no matter what happens so I'm always trying to manage that perspective.
> 
> Can't thank you enough, Max for your sage advice and input throughout my postings about all of this. As always... support and correspondence mean a great deal.



Positive vibes go out to you my friend.


;>)/


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thank you guys so much! I'm not allowing myself to worry too much at this point although I have to say that this is the one home ( out of dozens) that we really do feel good about... in so many ways. We've continued to temper our excitement with a good deal of reserved caution and we're trying not to anticipate too much without having facts in hand so I think that's a good thing. Unfortunately ( or not) my wife said today that she was going to be devastated if this one falls thru but I've been very conscious about not allowing anything about this potential purchase to overshadow the other positive aspects of our lives... enjoying the day to day, communicating my interest in her daily work drama lol, and consistently extending my appreciation to her regarding her needs, accomplishments, etc. We'll need to rely upon the strength of our relationship no matter what happens so I'm always trying to manage that perspective.
> 
> Can't thank you enough, Max for your sage advice and input throughout my postings about all of this. As always... support and correspondence mean a great deal.



My wife was the same way. It was definitely a struggle keeping things positive the whole time, so hats off to you. 

You definitely have the right attitude going in. Just keep it up and you'll be golden.

No need to thank me, dude.


----------



## Demiurge

High Plains Drifter said:


> Lol I've been looking at tube amps lately as well. I told my wife that IF we wind up in a new home, that I want to have her stand outside and let me know when she can hear my guitar. I don't want to piss off the neighbors so I need to know how much is too much lol.
> 
> Glad your inspection went well. Monday next week is going to be another pivotal time. We'll be meeting with our lender and submitting the remaining financial details for final approval or rejection.



That's a good plan for the amp when usually the volume threshold is the arrival of the police . I ended-up snagging for cheap an Orange Brent Hinds Terror that can be set to 15/7/1/.5 so that should keep the neighbors at bay.

Hopefully for you, finding the right place was the hard part. I thought that selling my place would be the hardest, but that turned out to be a cakewalk. This has been the first weekend without open houses or viewings and it has been such a relief.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Demiurge said:


> That's a good plan for the amp when usually the volume threshold is the arrival of the police . I ended-up snagging for cheap an Orange Brent Hinds Terror that can be set to 15/7/1/.5 so that should keep the neighbors at bay.
> 
> Hopefully for you, finding the right place was the hard part. I thought that selling my place would be the hardest, but that turned out to be a cakewalk. This has been the first weekend without open houses or viewings and it has been such a relief.



That BH Terror head seems pretty sweet from the demos I've heard. I dig everything about it including the switchable wattage. Yeah I'd like to assimilate into the neighborhood as smoothly as possible. I don't mind being the dude that occasionally catches the stink eye from neighbors because I don't look "right" although I really don't want to be scrutinized due to excessive noise lol. 

What made our search relatively easy was knowing what we definitely wanted and didn't want. Our like-minded taste in "must haves" as well as exterior/ interior features and amenities kept us forging ahead pretty efficiently. When this one popped up, we immediately alerted our agent who was able to show it to us the next day. We negotiated some things with the seller, and a few days later our offer was accepted. A great inspection along with a lot of other positive details only reinforced our desire to keep moving fwd with this one. Now as we move towards final loan appv and appraisal, we are keeping our fingers crossed. 

Really glad that you were able to get yours sold. I'm sure that was a huge weight lifted off your shoulders. I can only imagine how trying it is to be constantly opening your home to perspective buyers. Seems like every day for the past 3+ weeks we've had multiple appointments, meetings, etc. When you're not used to it, it gets old very quickly lol. Yesterday was the first Sat that I was able to relax since all of this began... sigh.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yesterday was the first Sat that I was able to relax since all of this began... sigh.



Don't worry, once you own a house you'll never be able to relax again  Just kidding, I got used to just leaving stuff for later quite quickly. And I guess if the house is modern (mine is built in -52) you probably don't have as much unfinished or worn out stuff all over the place.

I'm happy because I got married exactly two years ago. Time flies!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Don't worry, once you own a house you'll never be able to relax again  Just kidding, I got used to just leaving stuff for later quite quickly. And I guess if the house is modern (mine is built in -52) you probably don't have as much unfinished or worn out stuff all over the place.
> 
> I'm happy because I got married exactly two years ago. Time flies!



Lol... You kid but sometimes I do have concerns about taking on something so significant and long-lived. Only things I've ever done for 30 consecutive years are basic body functions! I hope that since this home is in good shape, I'll be able to continue with my hobbies and actually relax to some degree. Thing that sucks is having cheap ugly furniture. It'll prob look even worse in an actually decent looking house lol. 

Congratulations! We celebrated our 1yr anniversary last May.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Lol... You kid but sometimes I do have concerns about taking on something so significant and long-lived.



It's a big thing for sure, but like I said, you learn to relax among the unfinished tasks 



High Plains Drifter said:


> Thing that sucks is having cheap ugly furniture. It'll prob look even worse in an actually decent looking house lol.



Then just upgrade those piece by piece over the years  I've accepted that the house will never be completely finished anyway, so the furniture is also work in progress. (That said, we have pretty nice furniture) 
I try to buy all the furniture from clearance sales and such, where you can get something like 70% off, that way you can get really nice things for basically the same price you'd normally buy cheap trash. Also my wife tends to buy things from yard sales and such. A month ago she bought new kitchen chairs for 5€/piece. Then again, our house is old and worn, so old and worn furniture fit the style.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> It's a big thing for sure, but like I said, you learn to relax among the unfinished tasks
> 
> Then just upgrade those piece by piece over the years  I've accepted that the house will never be completely finished anyway, so the furniture is also work in progress. (That said, we have pretty nice furniture)
> I try to buy all the furniture from clearance sales and such, where you can get something like 70% off, that way you can get really nice things for basically the same price you'd normally buy cheap trash. Also my wife tends to buy things from yard sales and such. A month ago she bought new kitchen chairs for 5€/piece. Then again, our house is old and worn, so old and worn furniture fit the style.



I like the idea of hitting up some yard sales, estate sales, etc to slowly begin acquiring some nicer furniture... good idea. I'm just glad that this home is a big jump up in terms of sq. footage so that we'll have the potential to actually HAVE a formal dining table, larger bed, etc, etc. 

Meeting went very well with our lender this am. We nailed down the numbers, saw the breakdown, signed a bunch of papers, and submitted some final requested paperwork. Now we wait some more lol. We'll expect to know in 5-7 days if we were approved or possibly that we may need to provide some further explanations of things. But atm things are looking good. Lender also confirmed what Max mentioned earlier that we shouldn't expect a major discrepancy in the appraisal since the home is in an area with many other similar homes as comparisons. This week I'll get a couple more insurance quotes just so that I can assure myself that we're getting the best policy for the money. Today was another good day and we're continuing to feel a positive vibe.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I like the idea of hitting up some yard sales, estate sales, etc to slowly begin acquiring some nicer furniture... good idea. I'm just glad that this home is a big jump up in terms of sq. footage so that we'll have the potential to actually HAVE a formal dining table, larger bed, etc, etc.



Yep. Buying furniture is also satisfying in a similar way to buying music gear  At the moment me and my wife are FASsing (Furniture Acquisition Syndrome  ) for a pair of Strandmon chairs from Ikea to put in front of our fireplace - they aren't that expensive, but since we don't actually NEED them, we don't have them yet. They have a 10% discount on purchases above 200€ this weekend, and my wife just inherited some money, so I think we'll be picking the first one up on Saturday  
The only problem is we have a sofa/bed in there at the moment that needs to go into the basement first, but it doesn't fit through the door unless I disassemble it and it's got like a million screws  Which is really annoying since I'm gonna have to assemble it again in the basement.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lmao @ FASsing. My wife is already experiencing the first signs of this illness and I'm afraid it's only going to get worse if we indeed get this house lol. 

I assume your referring to winged Strandmon's. Dude... those things are beautiful and they would definitely look exquisite on either side of a fireplace! I feel like I'd develop a taste for brandy if I was sitting on one of those lol. Yeah man... I wouldn't want to take that sofa apart without an electric/ cordless screwdriver. And as someone who once ran a wood screw deep into my foot... make sure you don't lose any!


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I feel like I'd develop a taste for brandy if I was sitting on one of those lol.



Yep, that's the kind of vibe we're aiming for. My wife's been talking about making it a bit like a cigar room but without the cigars  We already have an antique brown cabinet thing in there, and then we're gonna put a dark brown vintage style wallpaper on the wall behind it + add the Strandmons 

That'll be pretty "in your face" though, since our house is otherwise all black and white.

As for the sofa/bed thing - at least it has screws. My daughter's bed was also too big to get inside the house in one piece... It's an antique that my wife bought from some yard sale or something, so it was all nails - handmade ones! ... That was pretty interesting to take apart the first time. I replaced them with screws when I put it together the next time though, so now it's a bit easier 

Haha, I guess we're gonna have to start some kind of separate house/FAS thread at this rate


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Yep, that's the kind of vibe we're aiming for. My wife's been talking about making it a bit like a cigar room but without the cigars  We already have an antique brown cabinet thing in there, and then we're gonna put a dark brown vintage style wallpaper on the wall behind it + add the Strandmons
> 
> That'll be pretty "in your face" though, since our house is otherwise all black and white.
> 
> As for the sofa/bed thing - at least it has screws. My daughter's bed was also too big to get inside the house in one piece... It's an antique that my wife bought from some yard sale or something, so it was all nails - handmade ones! ... That was pretty interesting to take apart the first time. I replaced them with screws when I put it together the next time though, so now it's a bit easier
> 
> Haha, I guess we're gonna have to start some kind of separate house/FAS thread at this rate



The vintage warm earth-tones might really accentuate the otherwise neutral aesthetics of the home and create an inviting environment around the fireplace area along with the chairs. I can envision that working well. I was very close to going into interior design when I was in college but never pursued it lol. And yeah... despite how cool handmade nails are, it sounds like a good idea to replace them with screws. I guess furniture wasn't made to be moved around back in olden times lol. 

It's funny that you mention the creation of a specific thread as I've often seen some really killer pieces of furniture in pictures of guitars and gear on SSO. Seems there's quite a few people on here with some genuinely interesting and beautiful furnishings. Cool concept for sure although my contributions might be pretty weak in comparison lol.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> And yeah... despite how cool handmade nails are, it sounds like a good idea to replace them with screws. I guess furniture wasn't made to be moved around back in olden times lol.



Yep. I kept the nails as decorations though  And yeah, that bed is an absolute pain to move around despite being quite small.



High Plains Drifter said:


> It's funny that you mention the creation of a specific thread as I've often seen some really killer pieces of furniture in pictures of guitars and gear on SSO. Seems there's quite a few people on here with some genuinely interesting and beautiful furnishings. Cool concept for sure although my contributions might be pretty weak in comparison lol.



Haha  I think it would loose interest quite quickly too - I for one don't have anything to keep constantly posting in there and I imagine most people being the same. Furniture isn't the kind of stuff you keep constantly swapping around... 
Although I guess people might GAS/FAS around for different studio desks and that kind of stuff in there


----------



## binz

Because (if all trains connect well) I'm gonna see the almighty the contortionist tonight!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Enjoying my first trip ever out of my country (Canada), Iceland is incredible. Also got a tattoo in Reykjavik


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Gojira, Slipknot and Behemoth were fuckin killer live.


----------



## p0ke

Bought the Strandmon-chair I was talking about before, and it's awesome. (the fireplace is behind the camera in this picture)


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Duuude... that ^^^ looks fantastic! Glad you were able to snag one!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm creating an occult industrial inspired kink dungeon space for my bedroom. It's still a work in progress as I gotta buy more chain and stuff. The centerpiece over the bed I did myself. Someone gave me a steer skull as a tip at a show I did once..so I got a pair of antlers, sprayed it all black and glued it together. Threw the skull on top and added some electric candles. It's a cool flicker effect that doesn't capture on camera very well.

The lamps are cool as I can switch between red light, blue light, or a combo of both that makes the room pink oddly enough.

The room will probably be used for filming too. A burlesque performer friend of mine wants to use the room to make some onlyfans style vids for her page..so that'll be interesting


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Just started the process of adding solar to my home.
Feels good, man.

Also I'm getting pizza for lunch here in like 20 minutes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I forgot how good a lot of the riffage is on August Burns Red's earlier albums


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> I forgot how good a lot of the riffage is on August Burns Red's earlier albums



Dude to this day Constellations is still one of my favorite albums. Crazy good release.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Dude to this day Constellations is still one of my favorite albums. Crazy good release.


Yeah Constellations is sick. Messengers and Thrill seeker is what got me into them back in high school. They're still bangers imo


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Celebrating my 10 year anniversary of being with my wife. Might not mean much, BUT... I'm also only 30.


----------



## TedEH

People seem to dig my acoustic stuff. And by people I mostly mean family and a handful of others, but I'll take it.


----------



## jaxadam

PunkBillCarson said:


> Celebrating my 10 year anniversary of being with my wife. Might not mean much, BUT... I'm also only 30.



Is she also celebrating 10 years of being with you?


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I wouldn't want to take that sofa apart without an electric/ cordless screwdriver. And as someone who once ran a wood screw deep into my foot... make sure you don't lose any!



So guess what: I took it apart, carried it into the basement in pieces, and on Monday I assembled it again with my daughter  She was actually helpful for a change, as the sofa/bed is pretty big and the space I put it in is crammed full of stuff, I would've had to climb back and forth over the thing to get the next part etc, so instead I had her hand me the parts. It was still a major pain in the ass, but now it's done! And now whenever someone needs to stay the night at our place, they can sleep in the basement instead of in the fireplace-room. Which is great privacy-wise, though the basement will be a bit cold in the winter. Might have to buy some small electric radiator that can be turned on if someone's gonna sleep there...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

It's funny that what I took away from that ^^^ was "a bit cold" written by a Finn! As a guy that lives in one of the hottest places in the states, I'll bet I'd be freezing my ass off lol!

Maybe a pain but fortunately you had the foresight to replace the nails with screws! Cool that your girl was able and willing to lend a hand. I like that with kids, it's not so much the actual scope of the job that's important but rather the feeling that they're being a team player... especially beneficial for them if that's something that they're not typically into.


----------



## lurè

Aborted live are sooo good.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> It's funny that what I took away from that ^^^ was "a bit cold" written by a Finn! As a guy that lives in one of the hottest places in the states, I'll bet I'd be freezing my ass off lol!
> 
> Maybe a pain but fortunately you had the foresight to replace the nails with screws! Cool that your girl was able and willing to lend a hand. I like that with kids, it's not so much the actual scope of the job that's important but rather the feeling that they're being a team player... especially beneficial for them if that's something that they're not typically into.



Oh that was a different bed  The bed I replaced the nails on is her bed, and that one only has 4 screws. The one I moved now is made out of metal and is actually meant to be disassembled, but it has about 100 bolts (which I referred to as screws before) to remove. Either way pain the ass 

And yeah, "a bit cold" in this case means slightly lower than ideal temperature, it's not like I'd let the house freeze or anything  I think the temperature down there was around 15°C (59°F) last winter during the coldest time, so it wouldn't take much extra heating to make it nice to sleep in.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Aaahh... my bad. Hey at least it's done now. Idk why I was picturing a basement constructed of ice-blocks lol but 59 degrees isn't bad... pretty much like the house that I grew up in the winter months up north. I'm sure that most people including myself, sleep better in colder temps as opposed to warmer.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm sure that most people including myself, sleep better in colder temps as opposed to warmer.



I certainly do. If it's cold you can just wrap yourself in a thick blanket, but you can't really get any more bare than being naked when it gets hot  You do get used to sweating through the night though, but that's not the same thing.
As for weather in general, I'd take hot over cold anytime as long as I get to sleep in a cool place 

And yeah, I guess the ice blocks thing is the general idea people have of Finland  It does get cold af in the winter sometimes, but not that often here in southern Finland.


----------



## p0ke

My smart band received a firmware update, and now it no longer changes its' language to Chinese if I set my region to Finland  Previously I had to set it to US or UK for it to be in English and then date formats etc. were wrong on the phone.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bachelor weekend with da bois at a cottage for a 4 day weekend starting a few hours ago. Lots of beer and good times to ensue.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

p0ke said:


> My smart band received a firmware update



Man, I wish I could just update my band. They're all dumb.


----------



## p0ke

My daughter is *FINALLY* starting to sleep better after roughly 3 years of waking up a dozen times every night (and I've been the one who gets up and checks on her pretty much since my wife stopped breast feeding). Last night for example, she slept from 9 to 7:30 without any interruptions and we had to wake her to take her to daycare.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Wish I was a "happy" person sometimes but I guess that flaw makes times like this even better (?... maybe not idk). 

But today was a huge day for my wife and I. Our contract on the new house has officially been APPROVED! We also finally received the hard numbers regarding closing costs and monthly mortgage payments... and both of those figures actually came in LESS than we had been anticipating ( New guitars for ALL SSO members forthcoming!... yeah right. I'll be lucky if I'm able to afford a new set of strings over the next few years.). Anyway... we unfortunately had to bump back the closing date ( we were initially supposed to close today fwiw) due to a repair that needs to be completed in one of the bathrooms but regardless, we are heading towards closing now, packing up boxes, and beginning the next phase of responsibilities. Btw... anyone here on SSO is more than welcome to lend a hand with moving!

In the words of Kermit and fuckin Fozzy...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bought another guitar


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Btw... anyone here on SSO is more than welcome to lend a hand with moving!



Congrats man! And moving sucks!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> Congrats man! And moving sucks!



Definitely does. Fortunately we'll have a little bit of help but damn... summer in Texas ( just like FL) is about the worst time to be doing this lol. No matter... we'll get it done. Thank you, man... much appreciate the support.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Definitely does. Fortunately we'll have a little bit of help but damn... summer in Texas ( just like FL) is about the worst time to be doing this lol. No matter... we'll get it done. Thank you, man... much appreciate the support.



Luckily I have an enclosed trailer so after the movers got all the big shit I could go back and forth at my leisure and grab stuff and make dump runs.

Unfortunately I have an enclosed trailer so I have to help other people move their shit. I’ve moved one particular buddy 5 times. I drew the line when he offered beer on the last one and it was some shit he made in a Mr Beer kit.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Haha... fail! Shame that he seems to be taking advantage of your hospitality. Lol at the pros & cons of having such a nice trailer. Not sure if we'll be renting a uhaul yet but I kind of want to just so that I can act like a big truck drivin' man! For as many pickups as I've had throughout the years, it really sucks to now be without.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Our contract on the new house has officially been APPROVED!



Fuck yeah! Congrats man!
And yeah, moving sucks, but at least you know you won't have to do it again anytime soon unless something unexpected happens.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Fuck yeah! Congrats man!
> And yeah, moving sucks, but at least you know you won't have to do it again anytime soon unless something unexpected happens.



Man, Thanks much! It feels a bit surreal still but it's happening! Picked out a new front door yesterday... something I never saw myself ever doing lol. Anyway... we're still dealing with some obstacles but continuing to work together as a team and taking it all one step at a time. As of now, Sept 10th is the big day.


----------



## lurè

Got the title of "loudest fart during squat 2k19"

#gainz


----------



## StrmRidr

I'm at 37 days without a drop of alcohol.


----------



## NotDonVito

Haven't smoked in 2 weeks and my cravings have finally started to go away.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

StrmRidr said:


> I'm at 37 days without a drop of alcohol.





NotDonVito said:


> Haven't smoked in 2 weeks and my cravings have finally started to go away.



These are such fantastic accomplishments! So much humble respect to you both. 

I just got back from the new house. Our final obstacle ( the bathroom) has now been taken care of. Confirmed that there are no water leaks and that the bathroom flooring has now been replaced... upgraded from laminate to ceramic too which is a nice little bonus... Lovely neutral-ish color and seemingly top notch job. Also kinda cool... met one of our neighbors and she's actually a woman that I've known for many years. We're not friends but we've crossed paths many times when I was working retail. Nice lady and hopefully she'll be a good neighbor. 

At this point, since we have the "all clear" on everything, we are bumping up the closing date! Originally we were scheduled for Aug 30th then that date got pushed back to Sept 10th due to the bathroom repair. But now that everything is done, we're scheduling for this Friday Sept 6th. This is great as it affords us 4 extra days to start moving in. Plus my wife is about to soil her panties in anticipation so I'd like to avoid that mess altogether!


----------



## Demiurge

^The home stretch! Closing on my place scheduled for Friday. Just got the commitment letter from our lender this afternoon. Oof- no coasting to the end, nosiree.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Yep! Man that's awesome. Congratulations! And yeah... as much as this has been one hell of an emotional/ mental thing up till this point, I know that the physical exhaustion is still coming... gotta be outta here by the 30th and we have plenty to do each and every day between moving, switching utilities, cleaning, etc. And my wife is already picking out colors for exterior trim, guest bathroom, formal dining room, kitchen, master bedroom, and master bathroom... ugh! 

Best of luck with your endeavor. I hope that everything goes smoothly as possible.


----------



## jaxadam

I have a buddy literally in the middle of buying one house and selling another in the middle of a hurricane.


----------



## Demiurge

^That takes the cake for stress.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> I have a buddy literally in the middle of buying one house and selling another in the middle of a hurricane.


#justfloridathings


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've been having a blast cranking the reverb on my f30 and putting out lush riffage.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just closed on the house... our house... our home. What a rush!


----------



## jaxadam

:high five:


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just closed on the house... our house... our home. What a rush!



I feel strangely invested in this event. 
Congratulations! Have fun never having free time again


----------



## jaxadam

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I feel strangely invested in this event.
> Congratulations! Have fun never having free time again



Me too 

But hey, on the free time thing, he’s just buying a house, not having a bunch of kids! 

Now go inside that thing and order a pizza and just stare at the ceiling.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Out of the gate early this morning ( with less than an hour before closing), we were met with one final stress-inducing "WTF?" moment as we were informed by the title company that our closing costs would be about $3500 MORE than what we had previously been told! "Hey lets see where this guys breaking point is!". But in a last minute scramble they found the discrepancy and we were on our way. 

We met the seller for the first time... a charming woman oozing with integrity and class. She is 82 years young and as seemingly spry and mentally sound as anyone I've ever met. We extended an open invitation for her to come by and visit anytime, which appeared to mean a great deal to her. She mentioned that all of this had taken a toll on her and I believe she was sincere about that. But much to her relief, this was now coming to an end and I think that she felt good knowing that my wife and I would be very compassionate stewards of the home that she obviously enjoyed and would greatly miss.

Although I'm not overly emotional, I did have a brief moment as we were in the final stretch... where I expressed my appreciation, respect, and gratitude for all that everyone sitting around the table had helped us to achieve. And as I looked over at my beautiful wife and handed her one of the keys... she whispered with tears in her eyes, that I was her rock. Well fuck me with a dirty screwdriver... That did it! I felt the tears well up in my eyes. Oh well! Fortunately as I scanned the room, I quickly discovered that there wasn't a dry eye in the house so that made me feel just a little less lame lol.

Now we're under the gun to get out of here and into our new home! It's going to encompass a lot of work and stress to make this transition but with the continued mindset of facing challenges as a team and taking things one step at a time, I feel that we'll make it through this next phase and arrive on the other side... exhausted but fairly intact. 

Guys... thank you so very much. No joke... We had planned to grab a pizza and a couple of camp chairs and have our first "dinner" in our new home this evening but we still had some other priorities that needed addressed late this afternoon so we had to bail on those plans. Regarding the free time, fortunately she and I are agreeing to take things slowly so although we have plenty of ideas to make this "OUR" home, we're planning to slow things down after the move. Also, we thankfully don't have kids so we'll be able to set our own pace as far as free-time goes.


----------



## StrmRidr

Congrats man. Buying your own home is a great achievement!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

scotch+ queso dip.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> scotch+ queso dip.



I will, in fact, take your word on that.


----------



## MFB

Electric Wizard is finally playing a show I can attend for the first time since I've been listening to them. Granted, I'm not nearly at the same level of drug fueled angst I was when I first listened to Dopethrone, nor are they that same band, but damn if I'm not gonna get ripped as fuck for that one.


----------



## Kaura

I just bought a ticket for Miyavi's gig. I haven't even heard a single song by him but I know there a few guys here who would kill to see him so COME AND GET ME 

Also, Frontierer is coming here week after Miyavi. Not a huge fan but gotta respect how they're willing to travel to the deepest corners of Europe only to play for a handful of people.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> scotch+ queso dip.



This sounded good so I tried it.
Which is why I'm posting in this thread rn.


----------



## BornToLooze

I have an ongoing battle between my desire to play guitar and my desire to drink.


As of last night, I have half the solo for Centre of Eternity down at 80% speed. By the end of the weekend (If I keep it up) I should have the whole thing down.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Charvel with Black Winters+Boss SD-1 boosting an+Eyemaster+Peavey 6505+


----------



## ImNotAhab

The new series of Bigmouth is coming and it looks as super messed up as the previous seasons.

Hopefully F is For Family is not too far away either.


----------



## SD83

New record player just arrived today, put it together... I think I'll spend a good deal of the next weekend just listening to some good records. I never really got the "vinyl and a good record player, that's something else" hype but... yeah, it totally is something else  Great. Now I'll spend even more money on music, I guess...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just picked up a Kramer striker off craigslist


----------



## Vegetta

I won a Brent Hinds Terror head and PPC212v cab from an online contest so I am pretty pumped about that.

I already have a Hinds head so not sure what i will do with a second one. I am looking forward to A/Bing the cab vs my Harley Benton.

My Buddy Brad said i should make a Hipster stereo rig of doom with it. 

I will probably end up trading the head for a Dark Terror or putting it towards getting a new Hard tail 6.


----------



## Leviathus

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just picked up a Kramer striker off craigslist



liked for the chair


----------



## Vegetta

^


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Some big whigs up front in the office were throwing away computer chairs all because they got new ones and so I went and asked if I could have one of them since they're much nicer than the one I had and they let me keep one! Score!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just won a Paulaner boot-stein


----------



## Vegetta

Double Dirty B Hinds. Cab And Head I won came in.


----------



## BornToLooze

New watch


----------



## Vegetta

BornToLooze said:


> New watch
> 
> View attachment 72979



Nice! Orient makes some really nice watches.


----------



## BornToLooze

Vegetta said:


> Nice! Orient makes some really nice watches.



I actually bought a Timex to replace my old worn out watch like a month ago, but seeing a video of an automatic made me realize how much I hate the ticking on quartz watches.


I mean this was fine for yeeears (the regular watch hasn't worked in 2-3 years, just digital) but now I gotta have an automatic.


----------



## Metropolis

I watched a nature documentary about northern Norway, it's so mindblowingly beatiful. I have only visited northern Finland and Sweden, but Norway and Iceland are on my list to visit and to do a nature and hiking journey type of vacation. Just look at these places, Insomnium one is eastern Finland though, and Wolfheart are in Iceland and Norway in these videos. Visit northern Europe if you can.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my ormsby shows up tomorrow, and the packers won


----------



## Ralyks

My Giants might truly have their QB of the future. DANNY DIMES!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

First time posting on my PC from "the other side". Looks like we finally arrived! 

The move has been absolutely exhausting and we're not finished yet but I'd estimate that it's about 80% done. We're doing good on time with a little over a week left before handing in the keys to our old place. We were fortunate enough to have had some help this wknd from two of my buds plus two trucks and a trailer. Was a BITCH to get all the guitars packed up ( 18 in all... 5 w/o cases so had to take extra care transporting those). The furniture and box after box of crap took it's toll on my muscles and back for sure but at least the worst of it is over now. This week we'll get the remaining 20% out of the old house and then clean, mow, etc in preparation for the final walk thru. 

Our kitty, Jaida did NOT take well to this move at first but she's slowly starting to act like herself again... exploring, eating, etc. The sound of the garage door scares the living shit out of her but she's beginning to get used to most of the other new noises.

Gotta say that it was pretty cool on Friday when I was unloading a bunch of my guitars and this kid comes up the driveway selling candy-bars so that his hockey team can afford to go to a strip club or some such thing... and his jaw just hit the ground. "Are those guitars in all those cases??" I said yeah... that's most of them. He said "You're a musician?" I dunno what I said but then he asked me if I was famous. I told him no lol. 

Hopefully in time I'll settle more naturally into this role of "homeowner" but at least for now it's just so surreal and tbh a little bit unsettling. Dunno why exactly. Maybe I just worry whether I'm up to the task... idk. Anyway... reserved happiness I guess.


----------



## Vegetta

High Plains Drifter said:


> First time posting on my PC from "the other side". Looks like we finally arrived!
> 
> The move has been absolutely exhausting and we're not finished yet but I'd estimate that it's about 80% done. We're doing good on time with a little over a week left before handing in the keys to our old place. We were fortunate enough to have had some help this wknd from two of my buds plus two trucks and a trailer. Was a BITCH to get all the guitars packed up ( 18 in all... 5 w/o cases so had to take extra care transporting those). The furniture and box after box of crap took it's toll on my muscles and back for sure but at least the worst of it is over now. This week we'll get the remaining 20% out of the old house and then clean, mow, etc in preparation for the final walk thru.
> 
> Our kitty, Jaida did NOT take well to this move at first but she's slowly starting to act like herself again... exploring, eating, etc. The sound of the garage door scares the living shit out of her but she's beginning to get used to most of the other new noises.
> 
> Gotta say that it was pretty cool on Friday when I was unloading a bunch of my guitars and this kid comes up the driveway selling candy-bars so that his hockey team can afford to go to a strip club or some such thing... and his jaw just hit the ground. "Are those guitars in all those cases??" I said yeah... that's most of them. He said "You're a musician?" I dunno what I said but then he asked me if I was famous. I told him no lol.
> 
> Hopefully in time I'll settle more naturally into this role of "homeowner" but at least for now it's just so surreal and tbh a little bit unsettling. Dunno why exactly. Maybe I just worry whether I'm up to the task... idk. Anyway... reserved happiness I guess.



I had a hard enough time just moving the handful of guitars I own, Cant imagine having to move 18. I ended up taking a small chunk out of the vinyl on my cab (at the bottom and it is not super noticeable, but of course now that I know it is there it bothers me )

I still have stuff in a few boxes, but am otherwise done. Now I have moved on to fixing random small broken things.

Your kitty will come around.. We have 5 cats and it took them a few days to adjust to the new place.


----------



## TedEH

Went out to a show last night that was just a really nice night. Local openers were friends of mine. Lots of other friends and familiar faces in the audience. Got to catch up with some people I hadn't seen in a while. Acoustic set from Anneke Van Giersbergen, then Amorphis who played everything I wanted to hear from them.


----------



## spudmunkey

Just got out of a client meeting with our biggest client. They gave us a report card survey to fill out before hand, and we were comparing our self-review to their review of us.

In just about every category, they gave us a score that was equal or higher to the ones we gave ourselves. I was taking notes and highlighted all of the scores that differed. Green for a higher score, and yellow for a lower score. There was a lot of green, and at the end, they told us that we are their highest-scoring vendor, out of all of theirs, from project management, construction contractors, security, catering, etc. 

One said, "You guys are way harder on your selves that you should be" after we had a string of "2" where they rated us "3".

One of the newer/younger people, after we had talked about one of the areas where we both gave us a "1" (needs improvement), said, "You are taking our feedback very well. you're so calm." to which someone else from their team, on the phone, chimed in with, "Oh, I'm sure it's just because he knows we love them."

An extra layer of "feels good" is that this client team includes people that a) I used to work under at my last job (from which I was fired...long story), and b) used to work for a different major client that I serviced at my previous job, and this was the account that I was hired to help support when I got this job, 3 years ago, because they were struggling to provide good service with the smaller team.


----------



## NotDonVito

As much as it sucks being semi-unemployed, I possibly saved an old lady’s life today who fell in the parking lot out in the sun at my apartment complex. Where’s life alert when you need them lol.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Played a Gibson LP Standard yesterday and it absolutely god-tier. Low Action, great feel, sustain for days. Ever play a guitar that just felt "right"? This was one.

Never wanted an LP before and thankfully i am too poor to even entertain the thought of buying one but man, that machine put a smile on my face.


----------



## sleewell

get to crank up my 5153 tonight at band practice and hopefully write some new music

my 3 year old said he loved me to the moon and back when i dropped him off at preschool this morning

this month has 3 pay periods instead of 2.... impending new seven string day?!?!


----------



## XPT707FX

I bought my dream guitar on the weekend and just looking at the case puts me in a good mood


----------



## Albake21

XPT707FX said:


> I bought my dream guitar on the weekend and just looking at the case puts me in a good mood


You can't make a post like that and not say what it is you bought!


----------



## jaxadam

Albake21 said:


> You can't make a post like that and not say what it is you bought!



+1


----------



## XPT707FX

Albake21 said:


> You can't make a post like that and not say what it is you bought!


It was a EBMM JP-7


----------



## jaxadam

XPT707FX said:


> It was a EBMM JP-7


----------



## XPT707FX

jaxadam said:


>


----------



## KnightBrolaire

managed to sketch out some rough ideas for a couple songs. also got a new coffee mug:


----------



## p0ke

I got lucky being a bit lazy at work  Doing a project for a customer, our backend guys did some stuff that I should've implemented in the mobile clients already at the end of last week, but I had a lazy day on Friday and didn't get it done. Today our project leader was showcasing the project to the customer, and the backend implementation was broken, so the admin interface of the app (which is a web-app) didn't work at all, but he was still able to show the mobile client because it was using static placeholder data


----------



## A-Branger

so I started talking about it on the weekend tread and went "off topic" so I jsut cut it and past here instead lol:

apart from playing music my other big hobby is to dance salsa and other latin styles. Lucky in the city I am theres a good social circle of parties to go to. So this weekend had two pretty good ones

also on the Saturday one I got to dance with a girl I have a crush on. Long story short, Ive seen her around in the parties and only got to dance with her pretty recently as every time I get the courage to go and ask her, shes already dancing. But this time not only I got to dance a few songs, but she asked me for one of those. 

though that was pretty good, but today she added me on facebook. So yup, Im pretty happy atm 

it might sound pretty small thing, but for me its a small win


----------



## Seabeast2000

First short hike w/ dog this season. The hottest its getting is mid 90s and that's totally all-day doable. 
Also brought the Mongoose MTB in for a tuner up and some new flat grips. Went with bright red so it looks like a Walmart special. Hope to get it back today or tomorrow.


----------



## crg123

I found a ENGL savage 120 Mark I in fantastic condition for $1350 on the facebook marketplace with the Z10 floor controller. The guy selling it was a real cool guy with similar musical taste. I've wanted one of these since I was 16 (I'm 30). After 8 years of a digital only rig (axe fx II) I'm so happy to be back to tubes and amp in the room. Plus I still have the axe so I can use 4 cable method with the savage.

Also got 2x12 vertical mesa cab with a v30 and a blown v30. I'm replacing the blown v30 with a Celestion G12K 100 tomorrow to complete the rig. Excitement*


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Getting my first tattoo next week! I always wanted to get inked and have no idea why I waited so long.


----------



## stevexc

Jazz V sold! Means I get to go shopping as soon as the payment clears!


----------



## Boofchuck

This happened. The second night we were pretty much in the front row in front of the stage. I didn't have my phone with me though, so no pictures.


----------



## Leviathus

Finally wired the bridge pickup [EVO7] to the volume knob>jack on the gutted 1527 i've had layin' around. Now it's a metal machine.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's finally happening. Jeff Lemire's run on Bloodshot was killer, I can't wait to see it on the big screen.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

So I haven't been in an actively gigging band for quite awhile, but recently my brother and I struck things up with a drummer from our old band from about a decade ago, who is by far the best drummer we have ever played with. Still have yet to officially ask him to jam with us once more, but things are looking good, so hopefully we can get something going and maybe even be ready to gig by next summer if all works out. Nice to have some hope for the future again. 


EDIT: Old live video of our last band with this guy on drums, to give an idea of what he can do!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Won first prize in Nail the Mix for the third time.


----------



## sleewell

wrote a song i am really happy with this weekend. i have found i can use my kids as a barometer lol. they tend to get excited and start yelling for good parts and then lose interest if its not that good.

sent a vid to my bandmates, they love it. hopefully band practice this week results in a new song!!!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just had a pre work wank session on the Tl60 via MT15. Nutritious start to any day.


----------



## TedEH

We had a show on Sunday that went really well in terms of the performance. As someone who is relatively new at the being-a-drummer thing, I feel like I'm finally making it to a point where I'm comfortable just saying "yeah, I'm a drummer" instead of "I just do this cause the old drummer quit and it looked fun". No major screwups, was able to keep the pace reasonable, was able to keep my feet pretty consistent, I'm getting used to playing with triggers, starting to have decent gear, find my own sort of "style" to play with. I'm happy with where my drumming is at.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

made ribs and a really killer chipotle bbq sauce to go with them


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so hyped for this


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> so hyped for this



I'm still not 100% convinced Henry Cavill is the right actor for Geralt but I really hope to change my mind. 
Hyped af, the witcher Is probably one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## @zwen

I’m at a point in my life where I am fully past having GAS, but can still appreciate and admire all of the new products available to us.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Finally bought my C6 Corvette that I've wanted since I was a teenager. Fuck it. Having spendable money laying around is for chumps anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bought a Peavey XXX and the Berserk Deluxe Hardcover edition. Miura's artwork is easily some of my favorite next to stuff from Hiroaki Samura/Kim Jung Gi/Goseki Kojima/Yoshitaka Amano. Actually I might put the Brand of Sacrifice on the Peavey now


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Bought a Peavey XXX and the Berserk Deluxe Hardcover edition. Miura's artwork is easily some of my favorite next to stuff from Hiroaki Samura/Kim Jung Gi/Goseki Kojima/Yoshitaka Amano. Actually I might put the Brand of Sacrifice on the Peavey now


Why? Because Hartley Peavey sacrificed his brand for cheaper labor?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why? Because Hartley Peavey sacrificed his brand for cheaper labor?


ooooh damn sick burn
Nah, mostly because Berserk is one of my favorite mangas and it'll look remarkably less tacky than the trucker girl diamondplate. Especially once I actually brand it into the wooden faceplate I'm making.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> Berserk is one of my favorite mangas



Lucky for you you can get that and your brutz in one place!


----------



## MFB

I'm kind of embarrassed to say how much I like Berserk given how many notches the new movies and TV series took it down


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> I'm kind of embarrassed to say how much I like Berserk given how many notches the new movies and TV series took it down


what?? the new anime/movies were wayyyy better than the older series.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> what?? the new anime/movies were wayyyy better than the older series.



Huh? The animation is wonky, the 3D models don't match the 2D, and the blending of the two mediums fails to look seemless and makes both look plain bad.

Let's compare these: 






And because you can't embed a Tweet, https://twitter.com/i/status/870135160728989696

vs. 

Just this one from the original


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Huh? The animation is wonky, the 3D models don't match the 2D, and the blending of the two mediums fails to look seemless and makes both look plain bad.
> 
> Let's compare these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because you can't embed a Tweet, https://twitter.com/i/status/870135160728989696
> 
> vs.
> 
> Just this one from the original


The new series is far more faithful to the manga overall. Plus the original barely gets past The Band of the Hawk storyline.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Gotta agree with MFB, that gif looks terrible. I loved the original Berserk and have to watch the new one still, but I tried to watch some of the new movies for a bit just to see the difference and it's gonna take a lot of getting used to. I hate when animes try to use 3D rendering or whatever that style is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Gotta agree with MFB, that gif looks terrible. I loved the original Berserk and have to watch the new one still, but I tried to watch some of the new movies for a bit just to see the difference and it's gonna take a lot of getting used to. I hate when animes try to use 3D rendering or whatever that style is.


that GIF isn't really indicative of the new version. The movies and the first season in particular are pretty good overall. It gets a bit jankier in the 2nd season to be fair but I still think it's a solid portrayal of the manga (minus the demon horse rape scene in s2...).
there are some great moments that the new version does better imo ( like the 100 man fight in the woods).

vs


----------



## MFB

I'd say that's better direction vs. execution though. While the newer one shows much more actual fighting going on, and thus making it look like a battle is happening, the animation _of that_ is still something that looks like a wonky 3DS game or early 2000s animation. I'm not sure why the OG doesn't show as much hack n' slash, probably budget/time cost, but the visuals of it at least sell it.


----------



## Ralyks

Just paid for a Strandberg Boden OS7 and picking it up this weekend  third Strandberg, second 7 string. This one will be for downtuning, and I will likely start with some Nevermore tunes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Snowed today. We don't have the unpopular opinions thread anymore but I love snow. Don't like driving in it much because I don't trust people on the road, and shoveling kinda blows, but I love looking at everything covered in it. Don't remember the last time we had snow in early November in my area.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackMastodon said:


> Snowed today. We don't have the unpopular opinions thread anymore but I love snow. Don't like driving in it much because I don't trust people on the road, and shoveling kinda blows, but I love looking at everything covered in it. Don't remember the last time we had snow in early November in my area.



Snow is great. 

Not that I like the stuff, but I love being paid stupid money to drive heavy equipment and move the crap around.


----------



## p0ke

MaxOfMetal said:


> Snow is great.
> 
> Not that I like the stuff, but I love being paid stupid money to drive heavy equipment and move the crap around.



I hate working with snow, but I like how it makes everything lighter (as I wrote roughly a year ago ). We got just enough to make the ground white, which is pretty much the amount I'm happy with. Any more, and I'll have to start plowing the shit.

I'm happy because the acoustic guitar I ordered a looooooong time ago is finally in stock and will be shipping from Germany any day now.


----------



## TedEH

If I'm happy about anything snow related, it's that people didn't seem to forget how to drive at the first sight of a snow flake, as seems to be usual. I made it to work on time.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I just discovered Ichika Nito's YouTube channel...dude is absurdly talented. Been a while since I've stumbled across someone that's wow'd me like that.


----------



## p0ke

I just realized that my car has a settings menu where I can turn off traction control. So now I can have some fun in the snow without the car ruining it automatically  I just gotta remember to turn it back on so my wife doesn't wreck the car.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sounds like a future "why are you mad" post waiting to happen.


----------



## Boofchuck

I'm going to Hawaii this summer to start my graduate research. I finish my undergrad in Forestry this spring. And all necessary expenses required for my trip to Hawaii are covered! Now I need to decide whether I'd like to study Koa or Sandalwood, and what guitar to bring.




*the 8 string obviously*


----------



## Metropolis

Finland's national football team made it to the UEFA Euro 2020 from qualification. Personally I've been waiting this moment almost 20 years since i was a little kid, and finally it happens. Big day for finnish sports history.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kind of get the hype now. it plays like a dream and it's pretty damn resonant.


----------



## Kaura

I just finished watching the first 3 seasons of Better Call Saul thinking that was it until I realised there's still another season to go.


----------



## Mathemagician

p0ke said:


> I just realized that my car has a settings menu where I can turn off traction control. So now I can have some fun in the snow without the car ruining it automatically  I just gotta remember to turn it back on so my wife doesn't wreck the car.



Im from the south this is Chinese. I’ve never seen 20* F on the thermostat.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sounds like a future "why are you mad" post waiting to happen.



Well, she's used to driving a car that doesn't have traction control in the first place, so not very likely 



Mathemagician said:


> Im from the south this is Chinese. I’ve never seen 20* F on the thermostat.



It's been really warm (considering the time of year) over here too, yesterday it was almost 10°C (50°F) when I left for work. So no ice or snow to skid around on for now


----------



## Church2224

Me: Messages Regional Manager asking for a meeting yesterday after hearing about a promotion into an open account managers position

Regional Manager: Let's meet tomorrow morning

Me This Morning: Hello Sir I am interested in the position 

Regional Manager: I was hoping that this is why you wanted to meet with me

Me now: waiting on my interview for the position the week after next


----------



## p0ke

Wife stopped taking birth control pills and now she's basically horny all the time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ihsahn and Matt Heafy are getting a bit closer to finishing up their black metal collab album
https://metalinjection.net/latest-n...st-finally-working-on-new-black-metal-project


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Man I had no idea Matt was working with Ihsahn. That sounds interesting to say the least.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

After years of putting off learning any 'lead' playing techniques, I just learned and was able to cleanly play my first full song with a two-hand tapping section in it -at speed-. 
Really, nothing difficult at all and not a big accomplishment compared to what most of you wizards can do, but damn it feels fucking great, man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I am happy right now because -- even though I shouldn't -- I get giddy over a good case of schadenfreude.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> View attachment 75086



Now that is pretty. Congrats!

Great headstock choice.


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now that is pretty. Congrats!
> 
> Great headstock choice.



Thanks, I picked it off the GIS. It was a deep urging. 
Its been clean channel/verb/delay bliss for a few hours now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally finished up my jazzmaster build.


----------



## p0ke

Finally got around to driving to Ikea to swap some smart dimmers I bought some time ago, that just wouldn't work. The new ones work like a dream so far, I set up and paired all three in less than 10 minutes, whereas I fought the old ones for hours. Fingers crossed these'll work in the long run!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Because impending NGD's are the bee's knees!


----------



## Metropolis

What the hell, ten years without owning a guitar with tremolo and string change went like it was nothing. With Edge Zero II bridge using ZPS3 was a breeze.


----------



## Ralyks

Fall semester done. 2 more accounting classes in the books. And at worse, I'll finish with a 3.8 GPA, if not a 4.0.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Took the day off, went to the gun range and blasted a couple hundred rounds through my pistol and AR.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Wolf Among Us pt2 is FINALLLY going to be released. Shit I've been waiting years for it.


----------



## lurè

KnightBrolaire said:


> The Wolf Among Us pt2 is FINALLLY going to be released. Shit I've been waiting years for it.



Holy shit, I love that game. Best Telltale game so far.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lurè said:


> Holy shit, I love that game. Best Telltale game so far.


yeah, hands down the best one they made. The walking dead games were pretty good as well.


----------



## sleewell

officially found a bassist for my new band last night. really cool dude. better musician than the bassists in my last few bands. 

just need a vocalist and a 2-3 more songs and we can start playing shows which is really exciting. its been a couple of years for me since our twins were born.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new trailer for the top gun sequel is out, and they show the Cobra maneuver


----------



## ImNotAhab

Me and my friend were discussing dumb things you believed as a kid that for some reason or another you carried into your adult life. Mine was mince pies. I never had them as a kid and i always thought there was actual ground beef and fruit in a pie. I was in my early 20s when that one got outted to the amusement of all. Hahaha, God.

My friends one is he thought the lyrics were "Dirty Deeds and the Thunder Chief".... His wife heard him singing it one day and was like "What the hell is the Thunder Chief?". Amazing.


----------



## Leviathus

My amp shit the bed today, but my buddy came through to jam and left me his 6505mh and cab to tide me over.


----------



## CapinCripes

Finally went back to college after 6 years, completed this semester with a 4.0.


----------



## TedEH

Today my vacation finally starts. A full month of taking a much needed break.


----------



## Seabeast2000

TedEH said:


> Today my vacation finally starts. A full month of taking a much needed break.


Going to catch up on your Steam Library inventory?


----------



## TedEH

That's very likely. My holidays tend to be just a huge chunk of games and writing/recording.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Spent the afternoon putting up Christmas decorations with the kids and wife then after lights out I got to throw the leg over.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TedEH said:


> Today my vacation finally starts. A full month of taking a much needed break.



No EP this time?
Enjoy the month off dude- color me jealous


----------



## TedEH

I'll add the fact that people know I do this to the list of things I'm happy about. I still plan on recording some things by the time this month is up. Do I know what yet? No idea - and that's half the fun of it.


----------



## Vostre Roy

If all goes well (no blizzard), I'll be flying out from work on Dec 24th. It would be the first time since 2014 that I'm not working on Christmas. Plus I'll be off for an extra week (21 days total).

So yeah, that plane better be there lol


----------



## BornToLooze

There's an album I've been wanting, but I never could find a version on cd. My wife got me a turntable and I found a basically brand new copy of it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I found an amp I really like.


----------



## John




----------



## ImNotAhab

I'm glad I got to see the new Star Wars before the impending Apocalypse.


----------



## TedEH

I got some drum recording done. I haven't listened back to much of it yet, since tracking it, but I think it's.... acceptable.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Coverart and new single has been sent to my record label for release. The video is being shot in a couple weeks.


----------



## Leviathus

Been waiting my entire life for this day. I now own a 4 slice toaster.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I remember converting from my old two slice toaster to the world of four... Everything made more sense. Colors became brighter... sounds became clearer. Congratulations and may it serve you well.


----------



## Seabeast2000

You guys and your Kempers....


----------



## SD83

I still have a car. And, being a bit of an idiot, that is a huge relief  I took some stuff out of my car yesterday, went back in, never thought about that again... until my neighbours rang this morning. And told me I had apparently left my keys in the lock. So... the car stood there, for 24 hours, unlocked, with the key in the lock. Not the ignition, but outside. Visible for everyone. Luckily, this is a dead end road, quiet, good neighbourhood, small(ish) village of about 10,000... still, I am so glad nothing happened   and I wasn't even drunk or anything...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Leviathus said:


> Been waiting my entire life for this day. I now own a 4 slice toaster.


Welcome to the 1%.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Leviathus said:


> Been waiting my entire life for this day. I now own a 4 slice toaster.



What a flex



The906 said:


> You guys and your Kempers....



Underrated post.


----------



## Boofchuck

I'm happy that we live in the future, where we can plug instruments straight into computers, get tasty tones, and play music so easily. It's totally amazing to me! And the technology keeps getting better and the barrier to entry for new musicians and kiddos is so much lower. I love it.


----------



## TedEH

Boofchuck said:


> the barrier to entry for new musicians and kiddos is so much lower. I love it.


I'm with you 100% on that one. I mean, we're at the point where you can record/produce music at almost pro levels in your bedroom or what have you for maybe a thousand bucks. The limiting factor has stopped being the tech or the price, it's now just the time investment, the practice, etc - same as just learning an instrument.


----------



## Leviathus

Moved into a new place with neighbors close by, feared my late night guitar sessions would be severely nerfed decibel wise. Rejoicing that the 6505mh i'm borrowing has a headphone jack.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Finally finished the kitchen in our new home... 

Installed new: fridge, garbage disposal, faucet & sprayer, curtain & blinds above sink, blinds in informal dining area window, 5x8' area rug, LED light fixture above dining table, fluorescent light cover, cabinet handles, door knobs/ stops, trash can, wall outlet/ light covers, soap dispensers, and towel holder.

Also re-caulked backsplash/ counters, refinished/ repainted ceiling vent covers, removed all wallpaper border ( fucking nightmare), filled/ sanded/ re-textured all nail-holes/ imperfections on all walls and ceiling, and completely cleaned and repainted ceiling and walls and entry-way arches. Ceiling is now a color-matched eggshell flat, walls are a Sherwin Williams Showcase flat "Seagull Beach", and inside of arches are a semi-gloss white. All trim is also semi-gloss white. Old kitchen hardware/ fixture finishes were an antique bronze finish... Changed out everything to satin nickel and stainless.

Old: 

















New:


----------



## sleewell

BKP war pigs!!


----------



## ImNotAhab

I'm imagining a world where Evertune makes a tremolo version of their system and it brings peace to long running tuning wars.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Son in law expressed indirect interest in learning guitar a while back. So i just handed him an RG321 and a Firehawk FX I had. The best part is he's got a sense of value and appreciation, not that I just handed him a Mark IIC+ and a Jackson USA or anything but he earns every last bill that he pays and he's got a 2nd youngun on the way. Never asked for anything.
Anyway, next thing we were doing was pulling up YT lessons and Will It Chug vids from @Ola Englund , lol. Good times. Told the SIL I expect to see some power chord progress soon.


----------



## Metropolis

Gonna see Dream Theater on friday in Helsinki, it's part of their Metropolis Pt. II 20th anniversary tour where they play the whole album. 
https://www.setlist.fm/setlist/dream-theater/2020/cirkus-stockholm-sweden-1b9b7d70.html

And they have this piece of Two Steps From Hell epicness as intro.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Finally finished the kitchen in our new home...
> 
> Installed new: fridge, garbage disposal, faucet & sprayer, curtain & blinds above sink, blinds in informal dining area window, 5x8' area rug, LED light fixture above dining table, fluorescent light cover, cabinet handles, door knobs/ stops, trash can, wall outlet/ light covers, soap dispensers, and towel holder.
> 
> Also re-caulked backsplash/ counters, refinished/ repainted ceiling vent covers, removed all wallpaper border ( fucking nightmare), filled/ sanded/ re-textured all nail-holes/ imperfections on all walls and ceiling, and completely cleaned and repainted ceiling and walls and entry-way arches. Ceiling is now a color-matched eggshell flat, walls are a Sherwin Williams Showcase flat "Seagull Beach", and inside of arches are a semi-gloss white. All trim is also semi-gloss white. Old kitchen hardware/ fixture finishes were an antique bronze finish... Changed out everything to satin nickel and stainless.
> 
> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New:



Boy you’ve been bitten by the bug. I’ll see you at the next Home and Garden show!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Got to ski 12" of powder on my new skis while I was in Vail


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> Boy you’ve been bitten by the bug. I’ll see you at the next Home and Garden show!



I've gone to Home Depot, Lowe's, and Home Goods more in the past 3 months than I have my entire life!

J/K it's not that bad. What scares me now is that with spring quickly approaching, outside is looking like "Welcome to the jungle... You're gonna diiiiie!"


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> I've gone to Home Depot, Lowe's, and Home Goods more in the past 3 months than I have my entire life!
> 
> J/K it's not that bad. What scares me now is that with spring quickly approaching, outside is looking like "Welcome to the jungle... You're gonna diiiiie!"



We just had our first major pollen today. I went to put a bag of salt in the pool and tracked in dusty footprints. Then I go get in my truck and it's covered in green shit. 80 something degrees and pollen season in the middle of January.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> We just had our first major pollen today. I went to put a bag of salt in the pool and tracked in dusty footprints. Then I go get in my truck and it's covered in green shit. 80 something degrees and pollen season in the middle of January.



bitch it was -8 F (more like -25 with windchill) this morning here, don't complain about 80 degrees


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> bitch it was -8 F (more like -25 with windchill) this morning here, don't complain about 80 degrees



Hey man don't worry, a cold front is coming in. It's only gonna be a high of 65 tomorrow!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> Hey man don't worry, a cold front is coming in. It's only gonna be a high of 65 tomorrow!


better break out the winter jacket lmao


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> We just had our first major pollen today. I went to put a bag of salt in the pool and tracked in dusty footprints. Then I go get in my truck and it's covered in green shit. 80 something degrees and pollen season in the middle of January.



Our pollen ( mainly cedar) is in the air throughout the winter but we won't see the green blanket for another couple months. Seems like everyone around me is longing for warmer weather but I'm still waiting for some assemblance of an actual winter... probably won't happen this year unfortunately.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My band is shooting a video tomorrow and first aid is on standby. It's gonna be intense. And our promo shots turned out good.


----------



## BenjaminW

Happy that my 49ers are going to the Super Bowl!


----------



## Rosal76

BenjaminW said:


> Happy that my 49ers are going to the Super Bowl!



Congrats to your team.

If the 49ers do win, I am just dying to hear what Jimmy G. is going to say to Erin Andrews on her next interview with him.


----------



## BenjaminW

Rosal76 said:


> Congrats to your team.
> 
> If the 49ers do win, I am just dying to hear what Jimmy G. is going to say to Erin Andrews on her next interview with him.


Can’t wait!


----------



## Seabeast2000

It's the little things... had 20 min before starting the day to get in some clanky metallic noodling with an ibanez rgr and a boosted schecter hellraiser lol.


----------



## MFB

Bought general admission tickets for Rammstein on Labor Day weekend, and turns out my co-workers also grabbed some and is planning on doing a party bus; so it's going to be a wild time that Sunday.


----------



## p0ke

Our mailbox started leaking, and as it's been raining almost non stop since October, I decided to buy a new one. I bought a white metal one, and since it's all flat, I realised I can make a pretty big sticker with our names on it instead of a small label/nameplate - designed and ordered it today and it turned out pretty damned nice if I may say so myself! It's gonna the best looking mailbox ever once it arrives


----------



## JeremyClark

And who say that I happy now?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

JeremyClark said:


> And who say that I happy now?



Hey man, we've got a thread for that too.


----------



## MFB

My Chemical Romance is doing a reunion tour, and tickets go on sale in half an hour. Hoping they're not immediately through the roof for general admission seats.


----------



## Ralyks

After bots probably made the first night sell out, got tickets for night two of Napalm Death in NYC


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> My Chemical Romance is doing a reunion tour, and tickets go on sale in half an hour. Hoping they're not immediately through the roof for general admission seats.


Someone on twitter bitched that it cost $600 by the time they got a chance to get tickets after waiting "in line."


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I got in immediately, waited 45 mins to a message of "due to availability, some tickets may not be available" and then found a floor seat for $450 and told Ticketmaster to go fuck off.

Fucking ridiculous


----------



## ImNotAhab

MFB said:


> Yeah, I got in immediately, waited 45 mins to a message of "due to availability, some tickets may not be available" and then found a floor seat for $450 and told Ticketmaster to go fuck off.
> 
> Fucking ridiculous



Ticketmaster is a cancer.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Got together last weekend with my old drummer. Haven't jammed with him since around 2007. He was really good back then, and he's fucking phenomenal now. We clicked immediately and jammed for 3 hours straight before his wife came out and shut it down due to it being midnight. lol

Not only does he have some serious skills, he's a great guy and super easy to work with.

First time in years I've felt this hype on playing music with anyone else.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> Ticketmaster is a cancer.


It's sad because all the online alternatives to ticketmaster are equally terrible. Guess I'm going to just keep buying tickets at the door/from scalpers.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's sad because all the online alternatives to ticketmaster are equally terrible. Guess I'm going to just keep buying tickets at the door/from scalpers.



My experience with AceTicket was anything but terrible, it was downright incredible. We bought Elton John tickets for $600 EACH, and even after getting the hard stock copies, we got turned away at the door - mind you while this happening, he's about to come on to stage as it's like 10 mins to show time. So we have to leave the venue, go across the street to their vendor - after we incorrectly waited in TM's line - and they told us flat out, "I've never seen this happen before." He calls his boss, gives him the deal, keeps our tickets as record and upgrades us with new tickets at DOUBLE FACE VALUE. We just got upgraded to $1200 seats that were 2nd row from the stage. I saw his guitarist hand his pick to the people in front of me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> My experience with AceTicket was anything but terrible, it was downright incredible. We bought Elton John tickets for $600 EACH, and even after getting the hard stock copies, we got turned away at the door - mind you while this happening, he's about to come on to stage as it's like 10 mins to show time. So we have to leave the venue, go across the street to their vendor - after we incorrectly waited in TM's line - and they told us flat out, "I've never seen this happen before." He calls his boss, gives him the deal, keeps our tickets as record and upgrades us with new tickets at DOUBLE FACE VALUE. We just got upgraded to $1200 seats that were 2nd row from the stage. I saw his guitarist hand his pick to the people in front of me.


That sounds like amazing customer service. I must have pretty bad luck then. The majority of concerts I've been to either used ticketmaster or stubhub as their primary seller, and both of those companies are fucking trash and price gouge/slap extra fees onto everything (I HAVE TO PAY 8$ TO FUCKING PRINT MY OWN TICKET, ON MY OWN PRINTER?!!) .


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> That sounds like amazing customer service. I must have pretty bad luck then. The majority of concerts I've been to either used ticketmaster or stubhub as their primary seller, and both of those companies are fucking trash and price gouge/slap extra fees onto everything (I HAVE TO PAY 8$ TO FUCKING PRINT MY OWN TICKET, ON MY OWN PRINTER?!!) .



Don't you worry most handsome Alex...TicketMaster will soon suffice to judgement day! And BTW I tawt I taw an avatar!!!




;>)/


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The Jared Dines thread got locked. The mods are heroes.


----------



## Ralyks

My ticket for Mr. Bungle in Brooklyn arrived today, and I said fuck it and got a ticket for Slipknot at Madison Square Garden in June.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The Jared Dines thread got locked. The mods are heroes.


jeeeezus christ that thread was cancer incarnate.


----------



## Metropolis

Just have fun with it  Up next: Music Man Stevie T signature guitar. That's the one I would want to see...


----------



## diagrammatiks

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The Jared Dines thread got locked. The mods are heroes.



I thought it was going places.


----------



## SD83

Just got the OK from the new client that we're good to go and can start working for them immediately... it's noon on a monday, but I feel like jumping around and having a lot of beers right now  Which is probably not exactly the appropriate reaction for a mid-30s business owner, but fuck it, the last few months were a constant nightmare in that regard...


----------



## sleewell

My band is playing a house party on Sat. I fucking love house parties.


----------



## RBadel

Really like the idea of this thread! More positive energy is what we badly need nowadays 

Started rehearsing with a Post-Rock/prog rock type of thing band and it felt great yesterday and i am really happy after the last months of stress and bad things happening. 

Also i snacked myself a really aweseom girlfriend how is into 8 strings! xD  What could you want more?!


----------



## Mprinsje

I have just learned that crowd like to slide down snowed roofs for funsies.


----------



## Kobalt

Megadeth.
Lamb of God.
Co-headlining.
And supported by In Flames.

Fuck.
YES!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pit Viper makes goggles now and the marketing vid is hilarious


----------



## Kobalt

Kobalt said:


> Megadeth.
> Lamb of God.
> Co-headlining.
> And supported by In Flames.
> 
> Fuck.
> YES!!!!


Tickets have been bought.


----------



## Kaura

First I was sad and mad that my trusty DT-770's died yesterday after 7-8 years of service but today I got a new pair and boy, am I glad I got these instead of repairing the old ones for the 100th time. These sound like completely different headphones compared to the old ones.


----------



## D-Nasty

I'm happy because I'm off work for 2 days & I just ordered a new Mesa Triple Rectifier & an ART EQ351 that are going to be here Tuesday! Suweeeeet!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

snagged a predator splatter 7 string. Now I just need to make a predator themed cavity cover for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Playing through my XXX right now


----------



## thedonal

Just completed my first gig playing bass with Kyrbgrinder on Sat. Part of the HRH festival at the O2 Birmingham. To say I've stepped up in terms of venues is an understatement!! To say I still have some improving to do is also a large truth.

Super chuffed at the moment!


----------



## MFB

Nightwish released a new song, and I hadn't listened to anything they've done with Floor (since everything with Anette was a snore, I figured it'd be the same thing), but uh, holy shit. I'm going back and listening to Endless Forms Most Beautiful, and it honestly seems like they picked up where they were musically when Tarja departed.


----------



## sleewell

love my family to death but they are all going to be gone for a few days visiting my mother in law. haven't had the house to myself in over 5-6 years. going to be fun.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I was flipped off by a lad in a car with a "Coexist" bumper sticker and will now be enjoying the irony for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Kobalt

ImNotAhab said:


> I was flipped off by a lad in a car with a "Coexist" bumper sticker and will now be enjoying the irony for the rest of the evening.


I love these kinds of situations from the deepest bottom of my heart. 

I’m a UPS driver and I can’t tell you how many times I’ll get flipped off, yelled at through and/or out the window, given the death stare, ect... for getting cut off or going through an intersection when it’s in fact my turn, or I guess just existing... and I can’t help but burst out laughing


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just got back from a trip to Austin TX last night. The gf and I had an awesome time and we really loved the city. Would consider moving there and becoming part of the problem of too many outsiders coming to Austin and driving up housing prices.


----------



## narad

Yea, I mean, I don't want to boast too much but...







I knew I was "up there", but it's good to get some recognition.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Watching guitar set ups with Dave from Dave's world of fun stuff... Can't explain it, I just find it very zen. Like a hoser Bob Ross.


----------



## dr_game0ver

narad said:


> Yea, I mean, I don't want to boast too much but...
> I knew I was "up there", but it's good to get some recognition.


Your mom must be so pride of you...


----------



## Rosal76

ImNotAhab said:


> Watching guitar set ups with Dave from Dave's world of fun stuff... Can't explain it, I just find it very zen. Like a hoser Bob Ross.



I love Dave's videos'. The jokes he made about the B.C. Rich guitars/basses he had to work in the past are hilarious. He called a customer's B.C. Rich bass an "alien gardening tool". LOL. He also had to work on 8 string guitars, which were relatively new at the time, and he was like, "what do people play on this thing???". LOL.


----------



## sleewell

@ narad - i am not on spotify but i do really dig me some nicki. glad i am not the only one here lol. 



really geeked today bc i think my band finally found our vocalist. dude came out last night and destroyed. he was previously in a band that my old band used to play shows with and i always dug his stuff. we should be out playing shows soon... he was the last piece of the puzzle. feels great!!


----------



## BornToLooze

Got a new turntable.




And got my record collection organized




And the other 2 Babymetal records.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally got CODMW working again on my pc and I've been having a ton of fun with the amt vt2. I hated the actual pittbull UL when I had it but something about this pedal just clicks with me right now.


----------



## JK-PA

Finally hgot started with my home studio and got rid of writer's block
feels damn good


----------



## Kobalt

First clean-up (I know right? I got the thing in November, fuck! ) and fresh setup in Drop C on the Dinky. Lowered the 81 because it was ridiculously too close to the strings, what a FUCKING TONE MONSTER now!


----------



## erdiablo666

*double post


----------



## erdiablo666

Got my Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170 last Friday. Put it up against 2 rectifiers that weekend and it held its own with zero issues. Goodbye carrying heavy tube heads to shows!


----------



## Kaura

Got my first cavity a year ago. Finally got it fixed and it didn't hurt a bit. Except the left side of my upper lip and nose feel like I've been punched right in the face because I asked for local anaesthesia.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Got my first cavity a year ago. Finally got it fixed and it didn't hurt a bit. Except the left side of my upper lip and nose feel like I've been punched right in the face because I asked for local anaesthesia.


I got a couple small cavities filled once wherein they left me with the gas for what I'm pretty sure was close to an hour (there was a clock in the room, so I'm thinking that is pretty accurate). I dunno what the reason for that was, perhaps whatever it says in my file, but good lord was that an unnecessary length of time for the work.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I got a couple small cavities filled once wherein they left me with the gas for what I'm pretty sure was close to an hour (there was a clock in the room, so I'm thinking that is pretty accurate). I dunno what the reason for that was, perhaps whatever it says in my file, but good lord was that an unnecessary length of time for the work.



Lucky Americans and your gas anaesthesias. I just got a needle straight into my gum which was actually the most painful part of the process. Although, I was driving so I didn't want to wait a few hours to get sober enough to drive.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Lucky Americans and your gas anaesthesias. I just got a needle straight into my gum which was actually the most painful part of the process. Although, I was driving so I didn't want to wait a few hours to get sober enough to drive.


I got that too. I think I requested to get the gas before getting the needle, but I do not believe it states anywhere in my file to leave me under it for at least 40-50 minutes.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I got that too. I think I requested to get the gas before getting the needle, but I do not believe it states anywhere in my file to leave me under it for at least 40-50 minutes.



Yeah, that sounds odd. For me the whole visit took 20 minutes.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I got that too. I think I requested to get the gas before getting the needle, but I do not believe it states anywhere in my file to leave me under it for at least 40-50 minutes.



Its not them its you. I'd leave you on the gas for an hour as well.


----------



## sleewell

i think my new band will be playing our first show on 4/30.


been about 3 years since i played my last show before our twins were born. going to be a blast, super pumped to be back out playing shows!!


----------



## p0ke

Oops, wrong thread  Moved the post to Why are you mad. This mistake made me smile though


----------



## natedog_approved

I commute about 50 miles each way to work and I've been pushing my boss to let me work remotely since I started with the company two years ago. I send emails and look at spreadsheets all day so it's totally doable, but the company hasn't budged.

Coronavirus kinda escalated locally in the past few days, so in efforts to minimize the impact on the company we all get to work from home indefinitely. 

Only took a global pandemic, but hey, I'm in my gym shorts at home, sending emails


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

natedog_approved said:


> I commute about 50 miles each way to work and I've been pushing my boss to let me work remotely since I started with the company two years ago. I send emails and look at spreadsheets all day so it's totally doable, but the company hasn't budged.
> 
> Coronavirus kinda escalated locally in the past few days, so in efforts to minimize the impact on the company we all get to work from home indefinitely.
> 
> Only took a global pandemic, but hey, I'm in my gym shorts at home, sending emails



This exact same post.
Except at least my boss did the whole "Yeah that sounds like a great idea, totally doable, I'm just never going to follow up on it" thing. Brought it back up now that I've got the virus hysteria for backup and it went through easy breezy. Nothing like a global viral outbreak to prompt some change


----------



## natedog_approved

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This exact same post.
> Except at least my boss did the whole "Yeah that sounds like a great idea, totally doable, I'm just never going to follow up on it" thing. Brought it back up now that I've got the virus hysteria for backup and it went through easy breezy. Nothing like a global viral outbreak to prompt some change



I've never worked from home before, and I only did half the day remote today and damn it all to hell if I ever go back.


----------



## Brutal08

Corona virus! Gas price is going down!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Friday the 13th marathon


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Friday the 13th marathon


How long did you train?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> How long did you train?


no I meant a movie marathon lol


----------



## Kobalt

Brutal08 said:


> Corona virus! Gas price is going down!


Bruuuuuh 96.9 in my area tonight. I drive a turbo car but still have half a tank, I wonder how much Petro 94 is.


----------



## Brutal08

Kobalt said:


> Bruuuuuh 96.9 in my area tonight. I drive a turbo car but still have half a tank, I wonder how much Petro 94 is.


94 was around 1.12. I drive a Sequoia (toyota's suburban) when it under under 1.00 im always going apeshit


----------



## Church2224

I spent the evening last night with this gorgeous new girl I am seeing and it went extremely well. I just brought over a bottle of good whiskey, we watched a movie and talked and laughed for hours in each others arms, kissed each other for an hour, and it almost progressed further but we were both so tired and exhausted we called it a night. 

We talked about seeing each other again, how is might be a while but I told her we will make it work, and she said "Well we HAVE to!" 

I am happy.


----------



## Albake21

Church2224 said:


> I spent the evening last night with this gorgeous new girl I am seeing and it went extremely well. I just brought over a bottle of good whiskey, we watched a movie and talked and laughed for hours in each others arms, kissed each other for an hour, and it almost progressed further but we were both so tired and exhausted we called it a night.
> 
> We talked about seeing each other again, how is might be a while but I told her we will make it work, and she said "Well we HAVE to!"
> 
> I am happy.


Ah Master Chief back at it again!


----------



## Rosal76

KnightBrolaire said:


> no I meant a movie marathon lol



+1.

That kill (Melissa) scene in part 7 is just completely over the top and I loved it. Jason puts a axe in her face and just felt the need to grab and throw her dead body across the room. And then..., the other survivors/heroes in the room, who just saw what happened, took the time to look at the body go across the room. I was like, "guys..., don't worry about the dead body. Pay attention to the 6'1, rotten, hockey masked guy who just did that". LOL.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> That kill (Melissa) scene in part 7 is just completely over the top and I loved it. Jason puts a axe in her face and just felt the need to grab and throw her lifeless body across the room. And then..., the other 2 survivors/heroes in the room took the time to look at the body go across the room. I was like, "guys..., don't worry about the dead body. Pay attention to the 6'1, rotten, hockey masked guy who just did that". LOL.


My all time favorite kill is still when he literally punches that dude's head off in Part VIII


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> That kill (Melissa) scene in part 7 is just completely over the top and I loved it. Jason puts a axe in her face and just felt the need to grab and throw her lifeless body across the room. And then..., the other survivors/heroes in the room, who saw what just happened, took the time to look at the body go across the room. I was like, "guys..., don't worry about the dead body. Pay attention to the 6'1, rotten, hockey masked guy who just did that". LOL.


JCB complaining about "the MPAA raped my movie" and "muh producer" is a turn off from an already lackluster entry. It is the one Paramount F13 film I don't like. The complaints just goes to show he didn't have a clue what he was doing. Plenty of directors in the series had their films sanitized by MPAA and don't whine about it. His unmasked Jason look was awful, and because he insisted on it, ruined his movie. As a result the father looks terrible. And without all of the effects, you can tell JCB used the film as a 90 minute advertisement for his shop, because he's got nothing there. I wonder who he blames for Michael Myers having a poor mask from H4, apparently due to a poor pull of the Don Post mold.


----------



## MFB

Scored an 89% on a skills assessment test before my 2nd interview tomorrow, so that definitely takes a lot of pressure off as they'll see I have some idea of what I'm doing to back up the recommendations I got


----------



## BlackMastodon

Albake21 said:


> Ah Master Chief back at it again!


Caboose*
Missed you, Church!


----------



## Kobalt

Wrote pretty much the entire rhythm section to a song today. Looking back at the process and what came out of it, considering how I used to write years ago before I stopped playing guitar, I'm rather proud of it. Has kind of a Pantera groove meets Ola riff-mongering vibe to it.


----------



## John

Just about everything I would have going for me in locality was locked down or restricted this week. While that sucks, at least I wasn't deprived of getting to visit some family along with some quiet birthday celebrating/quality time, and that much was good enough for me.


----------



## TedEH

Finally put an SSD in my laptop - it seems like software now just assumes you have a fast drive, even Windows 10 idling at the desktop is brought to it's knees by a spinning drive sometimes. Thanks Windows Update. It was driving me nuts. I suppose HDDs are just a victim of Wirth's law now.


----------



## shadowlife

Went for a 4 mile run this morning in the sunshine, moderate temps, and because of you-know-what, I had the trails all to myself lol

Stay safe and stay sane everyone.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

erdiablo666 said:


> Got my Seymour Duncan Powerstage 170 last Friday. Put it up against 2 rectifiers that weekend and it held its own with zero issues. Goodbye carrying heavy tube heads to shows!



That's awesome, I've been using the Powerstage for a couple years now and it's made things so much easier for traveling especially. Once all of this craziness going on out there subsides I am hoping to get the Powerstage 200 next, the addition of the Presence control and being able to run two cabs really has my interest.

As for what I'm happy about right now, not a whole lot given the current health scare but since I'm stuck inside the house I'm glad it'll force me to make more time for some much needed practicing! lol


----------



## p0ke

Finally managed to downgrade my router to an older, more stable firmware. Apparently my recovery mode is corrupted, and even though the router went into that mode nicely, I could never connect to the web-ui to upload the firmware. So I learned how tftp works and managed to upload the firmware that way. Quarantine is saved! (Hopefully...)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Slapped some new fuses and tubes into my FSM and I'm having a blast playing with it. My 070 sounds godly with it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Reverb sent out a memo to sellers letting them know there's new states they need to collect taxes in, and in the blurb where they said they have to keep us posted on what the taxman is doing, the word 'taxman' was a link. A link to, of course, the Beetles song. Which just made me think of SRV's cover. So I've been listening to SRV all morning and goddamn I forgot _*just how*_ _*amazing *_of a player he was. What an unreal musician.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Slapped some new fuses and tubes into my FSM and I'm having a blast playing with it. My 070 sounds godly with it.



Power tubes too? If so, did you bias using test points or any specialized meters like what Eurotubes sells? Asking because strongly considering getting one of their two biasing tools.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The906 said:


> Power tubes too? If so, did you bias using test points or any specialized meters like what Eurotubes sells? Asking because strongly considering getting one of their two biasing tools.


I know at least one tube went, and then caused the fuses to blow. I just replaced the whole set to be safe. I can always roll the tubes in one by one to see which are truly faulty. My FSM has external bias points so I can just use a multimeter to make sure the overall bias is within range.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just discovered that my wife looks really hot in just undies and a surgical mask... unexpected fetish? Hmmm...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Just discovered that my wife looks really hot in just undies and a surgical mask... unexpected fetish? Hmmm...


Is this bragging or an offer to share pics as proof with the rest of us?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Lol... she probably wouldn't even mind... as long as it was for educational purposes only... which I assume it would be. 

Seriously though... she's pretty sexy as is, but when I saw her with that mask in her under-things... idk... elevated heart-rate for sure.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Lol... she probably wouldn't even mind... as long as it was for educational purposes only... which I assume it would be.
> 
> Seriously though... she's pretty sexy as is, but when I saw her with that mask in her under-things... idk... elevated heart-rate for sure.




Just to be clear, I am not at all advocating for you sharing your chick's pics. I just wasn't sure what the purpose of the prior post was.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just trying to find a smile for myself and whoever else in these really messed up times. She'd seriously throttle me if I ever posted any naughty pics of her lol.


----------



## Metropolis

I have seen that often when there is some kind of current event or situation going on it always becomes some kind of porn category or a sexually related theme


----------



## John

I pitched in with a guest guitar solo in collaboration with an Initial D/Running in the 90's track one of my good friends recorded, along with several other good friends who absolutely killed it with their guest solos.

Mine is around the 3:38 mark, fwiw. And I'm absolutely chuffed with how well it all turned out.


----------



## Kaura

Today we were unloading a truck at work and the Polish driver decided to reward us with beer that he brought from his homeland. Also, I found a new apartment just across the floor. It's going to be one hell of a easy moving day for me.

Pretty good day in these dark times.


----------



## p0ke

My birthday was on Monday, and I was kinda sad that I can't even invite my mom over for cake etc. Me and my wife have a shared Google calendar that has all our birthdays, anniversaries, etc. and at my birthday "event" I had changed the title to "Birthday - Canceled". Well, my wife took a screenshot of it and sent to my mom and some of our mutual friends during the weekend. 

My mom latched onto that, and ordered cake from a local bakery (home delivery). I had a Teams-meeting at 9 on Monday, and after that I went to get coffee, and there was a huge salmon sandwich cake and a butterscotch cream cake waiting for me in the kitchen. Breakfast of champions!  And there was so much of it, I ate cake for dinner and also breakfast the next day (and yes, my wife and daughter also got their share) 

Then in the afternoon the doorbell rang. The friends my wife had sent the screenshot to were there and said they'd hidden some "Easter bunny stuff" in the garden. Found 4 cans of craft beer in various places around the garden. And then in the evening one of the friends came over and we sat in the garden drinking beer listening to power metal.

So my birthday turned out pretty good after all 

I'm also happy because it's Easter, so I have 4 days off. Will be spending those oiling the patio and getting the BBQ and patio furniture out. (+ assembling the trampoline for my daughter).


----------



## BlackMastodon

I had to google what salmon sandwich cake is as it gives a very odd mental image (cake on North America is almost exclusively used for sweet dessert cakes). Looking at a couple of recipes that looks absolutely delicious! That's sounds like an excellent birthday, even if it happened before the pandemic, I'd still love to have a birthday like that.


----------



## Kaura

Sandwich cakes are a godsent. Only reason to go to all sort of bullshit celebrations like graduations and weird uncle's 60th birthday.


----------



## sleewell

my kids are hilarious. i love them more than anything. 

got them all candy last night. my 2 year old son put an entire regular size reese peanut butter cup in his mouth and just had the biggest smile on his mouth.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> I had to google what salmon sandwich cake is as it gives a very odd mental image (cake on North America is almost exclusively used for sweet dessert cakes). Looking at a couple of recipes that looks absolutely delicious! That's sounds like an excellent birthday, even if it happened before the pandemic, I'd still love to have a birthday like that.



Yeah, I figured it might not be very common elsewhere, but as you proved, google works  Sandwich cakes are indeed awesome, and my mom makes even better ones than the bakery (she used to run a restaurant and catering so she's very experienced in those). That's our typical new year's eve food also.


----------



## SD83

Apparently to some degree a side effect of this entire COVID-19 issue, fuel price have gone down by A LOT. If I did my math correctly, we are right now at about $4,40 per gallon (€1,06 per liter) which is the lowest it has been in... almost twenty years I guess. Made my drivers licence in 2004, and it has definitly been not that low since then. There were times, last summer amongst them, when I sometimes paid $6,90. And "rush hour traffic" is what you normally have on a sunday afternoon. 
Also, the trains are empty and they don't even check if you got a ticket anymore on local trains & busses. 
And the weather is great, most shops are open, you can get pizza, ice cream, doner, whatever you want, and you are actually totally allowed to go outside as long as you don't do it in groups. And the little bit of work that's still to be done I can do online from basically anywhere... honestly, a part of me is really hoping this "lockdown" (which isn't much of a lockdown to be honest, but with no travel of any sorts the turnover has dropped to 5-10% of what it was before... luckily the government decided to throw a shit-ton of money at small businesses) isn't slowly ending by mid-april because I'll just be driving around the country enjoying all the beautiful places without the annoying presence of other people  
Though I'm also kinda happy to live exactly where I do and that the numbers are looking so good that the government is actually considering to take first steps back to normal. Turns out, Germans are actually good at following orders and being antisocial. Who would have guessed?


----------



## p0ke

SD83 said:


> Apparently to some degree a side effect of this entire COVID-19 issue, fuel price have gone down by A LOT. If I did my math correctly, we are right now at about $4,40 per gallon (€1,06 per liter) which is the lowest it has been in... almost twenty years I guess. Made my drivers licence in 2004, and it has definitly been not that low since then. There were times, last summer amongst them, when I sometimes paid $6,90. And "rush hour traffic" is what you normally have on a sunday afternoon.



Same here - the price of E95 was 1.39€ here today, and at worst my friends were laughing at me because I said "I'll wait until it drops below 1.70 before I refuel". It's been around 1.50-1.60 for a long time though. Still, pretty nice drop. Also heating oil is around 0.67€/l now - I've paid almost twice that a couple of times. I would max out my tank if I could, but it's a 3000l litre tank so can't really dish out that money.
It's no surprise the price is going down though - they're probably producing oil just like before but the demand has gone down a lot. Unfortunately I have a hunch that the prices will skyrocket once the restrictions are lifted.

And yeah, I'm pretty fine with the situation too.


----------



## Empryrean

Got to scrap together a tele from some parts I had laying around and a guitarfetish body I just got in the mail. really happy that the neck didn't get funny from being untensioned for years, needs work since the pups seem to have died but at least it plays =)


----------



## _MonSTeR_

My boy just got 89/100 on his first rock school guitar exam including 10/10 for the section on sight reading. His exam was on the last day before we all got locked down and all the guitar exams after that day we’re cancelled.


----------



## Ralyks

Just ordered a Helix LT.... And immediately put my HX Stomp up for sale.


----------



## SD83

Just went for an extended walk in the woods/hills about an hour from here and for the first time ever (outside of zoos) saw a wild boar, female with two half grown young ones, just casually walking out of the bushes no 40m from me... was a bit scary, the big one was massive and they are probably the only dangerous animal we have here, especially males and, well, females with young ones  Luckily the only aggressive animal I encountered today was a swan.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Swans will mess you up, tho.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> Swans will mess you up, tho.



Band or animal, doesn't matter either way.


----------



## Kaura

My favorite frozen pizza that was discontinued back in 2013 just made a comeback yesterday so I drove to the store wheels smoking after work and bought 12 of them.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> My favorite frozen pizza that was discontinued back in 2013 just made a comeback yesterday so I drove to the store wheels smoking after work and bought 12 of them.



It really is all about the little things.


----------



## Metropolis

Picture took by me got it's way into official Ibanez instagram and facebook pages.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

installed a dimarzio fortitude and ir sounds wayy better to my ears than the atlas set I had in the guitar previously.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> My favorite frozen pizza that was discontinued back in 2013 just made a comeback yesterday so I drove to the store wheels smoking after work and bought 12 of them.



I don't eat frozen pizzas anymore but can totally relate  The best ones always get discontinued.


----------



## Church2224

I am still working because of the Virus, and my own personal business is growing, banking a lot of cash...

So I am going to be buying a few new guitars at the end of the year.


----------



## Prince Acheampong

Isolation period is over in my city so can now continue working on my album.


----------



## Prince Acheampong

I killed two birds with one stone..(lol),Forget to add that I got an insane offer to build my career today @ $1


----------



## Millul

Let's be positive, and appreciate the little things...!

Sun is out after a few gloomy days!
I MIGHT - might - be coming out of the outer end of a pretty weird breakup
Not only I am working, but I've also finalized a significant career change
I've been in a good mood for the last couple of days, with low anxiety - I'll take that!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My dad stayed with me for a couple of days this week. He heard me playing guitar and said he was super proud of how far I've come playing wise. Kind of a big deal for me because my dad is like autistically blunt most of the time, so he genuinely meant it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I got paid yesterday and it was the first paycheck I've ever received that I 'forgot about.' 
Never before in my life have I logged in to my bank for an unrelated reason, saw a new deposit, and thought "Oh shit, I forgot payday was this week." Took a while for why that feels so satisfying to sink in. I'm not loaded by any means, _maybe_ lower middle class, but this is the first time I've ever looked at my whole situation and thought "You know, I'm doing alright. Things here are roughly on track." 

So this is where I pull the trigger to torpedo the whole thing and post a new rig day in a week, right?


----------



## sleewell

got my state income tax refund yesterday. it usually gets taken for some debts my wife incurred before we met but i guess those are paid off now. just waiting on my fed return now. normally id buy some gear but it just seems like the wrong time.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Found a half sleeve of Oreo's in the back of the pantry. Quarantine victories aren't always big but they're real!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I got paid yesterday and it was the first paycheck I've ever received that I 'forgot about.'
> Never before in my life have I logged in to my bank for an unrelated reason, saw a new deposit, and thought "Oh shit, I forgot payday was this week." Took a while for why that feels so satisfying to sink in. I'm not loaded by any means, _maybe_ lower middle class, but this is the first time I've ever looked at my whole situation and thought "You know, I'm doing alright. Things here are roughly on track."
> 
> So this is where I pull the trigger to torpedo the whole thing and post a new rig day in a week, right?


duh blow it all on gear
memento mori bruh
enjoy the toys while you can


----------



## BornToLooze

Kaura said:


> My favorite frozen pizza that was discontinued back in 2013 just made a comeback yesterday so I drove to the store wheels smoking after work and bought 12 of them.



One of mine disappeared when our local grocery store had to compete with WalMart and HEB. As far as actual pizza, I love the HEB store brand ones, but as far as drunk muchies go, there's no topping Jeno's with some extra shit added on.


----------



## p0ke

I made burgers for dinner yesterday and damn they were good. Pretty much up to par with what you'd pay 20€ for in a restaurant.


----------



## lewis

p0ke said:


> I made burgers for dinner yesterday and damn they were good. Pretty much up to par with what you'd pay 20€ for in a restaurant.


ive been doing regular cheeseburgers during this lockdown! haha

great minds think alike brother


----------



## BornToLooze

Got 2 new watches


----------



## Millul

Millul said:


> Let's be positive, and appreciate the little things...!
> 
> Sun is out after a few gloomy days!
> I MIGHT - might - be coming out of the outer end of a pretty weird breakup
> Not only I am working, but I've also finalized a significant career change
> I've been in a good mood for the last couple of days, with low anxiety - I'll take that!!!



Turns out I had been overly optimistic about line #2, which swept away the good feelings of line #4  but #1 and #3 are still there, so...they'll do


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Before


After


----------



## High Plains Drifter

That's such a perfect tuner upgrade for that particular guitar ^^^

Also like p0ke and lewis... burger-time here too... sauteed onion and grilled jalapeno style. Sadly no buns here so toasted bread slices have to do. But hey... two kinds of cheese... American AND sharp cheddar! I used to always think that burgers had to go on the grill but late night stove-top burgers are a thing!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> That's such a perfect tuner upgrade for that particular guitar ^^^
> 
> Also like p0ke and lewis... burger-time here too... sauteed onion and grilled jalapeno style. Sadly no buns here so toasted bread slices have to do. But hey... two kinds of cheese... American AND sharp cheddar! I used to always think that burgers had to go on the grill but late night stove-top burgers are a thing!



Patty Melt > Burger 

All day, every day.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> That's such a perfect tuner upgrade for that particular guitar ^^^
> 
> Also like p0ke and lewis... burger-time here too... sauteed onion and grilled jalapeno style. Sadly no buns here so toasted bread slices have to do. But hey... two kinds of cheese... American AND sharp cheddar! I used to always think that burgers had to go on the grill but late night stove-top burgers are a thing!



I made mine in the bbq, that's what made them so awesome. Also I got a spice set for x-mas that contained a special "burger mix" that's just perfect (smells similar to onion soup mix but also contains chili and some other stuff).


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> I made mine in the bbq, that's what made them so awesome. Also I got a spice set for x-mas that contained a special "burger mix" that's just perfect (smells similar to onion soup mix but also contains chili and some other stuff).



I can't deny that nothing beats a burger hot off the grill ( bbq?) with a little char but I threw my grill out last year ( aka: accidentally running over it with my Jeep) and I haven't yet replaced it yet. So for now all I can do is cook indoors on the stove. But I'm like you... I like to experiment around with various spices and soup mixes. Many people proclaim that the only burger worth a damn utilizes only salt & pepper but I like to add some flavor to mine. I typically throw in a little garlic, onion powder, bbq sauce, steak sauce, etc when making the patties. My favorite homemade burgers used to be done on the grill... topped with bacon, melted Swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms and served on buttered/ toasted sesame seed buns... good stuff.


----------



## D-Nasty

High Plains Drifter said:


> I typically throw in a little garlic, onion powder, bbq sauce, steak sauce, etc when making the patties. My favorite homemade burgers used to be done on the grill... topped with bacon, melted Swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms and served on buttered/ toasted sesame seed buns... good stuff.



That sounds really good. I love mushrooms & swiss on a burger. Mmmmmm


----------



## BlackMastodon

High Plains Drifter said:


> I can't deny that nothing beats a burger hot off the grill ( bbq?) with a little char but I threw my grill out last year ( aka: accidentally running over it with my Jeep) and I haven't yet replaced it yet. So for now all I can do is cook indoors on the stove. But I'm like you... I like to experiment around with various spices and soup mixes. *Many people proclaim that the only burger worth a damn utilizes only salt & pepper* but I like to add some flavor to mine. I typically throw in a little garlic, onion powder, bbq sauce, steak sauce, etc when making the patties. My favorite homemade burgers used to be done on the grill... topped with bacon, melted Swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms and served on buttered/ toasted sesame seed buns... good stuff.


People who insist that something MUST be cooked a certain way or it's no good are boring and too chicken shit to experiment with different flavours.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> People who insist that something MUST be cooked a certain way or it's no good are boring and too chicken shit to experiment with different flavours.


DEMS FIGHTIN WORDS BOII
Pizza over actual fire is a million times better than in an oven.
Actually most things taste better when they get some smoke and direct flame ime....
but yeah when it comes to seasoning I'm constantly tinkering with different ratios and spices, regardless of the dish.


----------



## cwhitey2

Im jamming with my drummer today


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I can't deny that nothing beats a burger hot off the grill ( bbq?) with a little char but I threw my grill out last year ( aka: accidentally running over it with my Jeep) and I haven't yet replaced it yet. So for now all I can do is cook indoors on the stove. But I'm like you... I like to experiment around with various spices and soup mixes. Many people proclaim that the only burger worth a damn utilizes only salt & pepper but I like to add some flavor to mine. I typically throw in a little garlic, onion powder, bbq sauce, steak sauce, etc when making the patties. My favorite homemade burgers used to be done on the grill... topped with bacon, melted Swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms and served on buttered/ toasted sesame seed buns... good stuff.



Well, plain meat+salt works too, depending on what else goes on the burger. But then the meat itself has to be really good. But if the meat is some generic bulk minced meat, then you gotta do something about it IMO. And yeah bacon and cheese belongs on there too. I couldn't be bothered with the mushrooms though, but I'm sure they'd be great as well.
Cooking on the stove is OK too, but there's just no way to make 'em as good as in the grill that way. I have a gas grill (goddamn that sounds finglish  ), and yeah, it's not authentic and bla bla but you just can't beat the speed of that thing.
I bought mine for 50€ off a friend who'd bought a house and the previous owner left their grill there - they had apparently never cleaned it so it had a bunch of mold etc. in it, but I cleaned it properly and have now been using it for about 5 years  Possibly best purchase ever. Also the burners are cast iron, so it'll probably last for a long time to go


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> DEMS FIGHTIN WORDS BOII
> Pizza over actual fire is a million times better than in an oven.
> Actually most things taste better when they get some smoke and direct flame ime....


Undoubtedly true, but I'm sure as hell not gonna turn away pizza because the place makes it in an oven. I also find stone oven pizza and oven baked pizza ("traditional" take out, I guess) to be 2 very different eating experiences and when I'm in the mood it's for one or the other. 




Also I'll be the first to admit I'm a bit of a food and beverage snob.


----------



## SD83

First shower in four days  Installing the new glass doors for my shower took a good deal longer than I expected, partly because a good deal of improvising was necessary. The people who build this place had a strange view on what qualified as "straight" and also managed to install the shower tub before tiling the walls, so instead of 80x80, mine was technically 77x77, which means no doors you could readily buy fit. Also, the ceiling is slightly lower than it normally would be, and the tub is kinda high, so going for doors meant for showers was no option as all of those were just too high. Since I couldn't be bothered to redo the entire room, tiles, shower tub and all (and couldn't afford it right now anyways), I ended up extending the tub to the sides with some aluminium profiles. I'm not completely done, still needs some minor adjustments, but I'm already very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

SD83 said:


> First shower in four days  Installing the new glass doors for my shower took a good deal longer than I expected, partly because a good deal of improvising was necessary. The people who build this place had a strange view on what qualified as "straight" and also managed to install the shower tub before tiling the walls, so instead of 80x80, mine was technically 77x77, which means no doors you could readily buy fit.



Christ, are you me? I went through this exact same conundrum about a year and a half ago. Took a similar amount of time, too


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## SD83

First biking trip in ten months, feels so good to do that again (had tried to install a bunch of new parts last year, failed, and then just left it in the garage and kinda forgot about it).
Also, I know album sales are not what they used to be, but I just read this and this brought a big smile to my face, the official german album charts for this week have Trivium (4), Nightwish (5), Katatonia (6), The black dahlia murder (7), Cirith Ungol (11), Heaven Shall Burn (20), Testament, Rammstein, In this moment & Warbringer in the top 50.


----------



## Millul

SD83 said:


> First biking trip in ten months, feels so good to do that again (had tried to install a bunch of new parts last year, failed, and then just left it in the garage and kinda forgot about it).
> Also, I know album sales are not what they used to be, but I just read this and this brought a big smile to my face, the official german album charts for this week have Trivium (4), Nightwish (5), Katatonia (6), The black dahlia murder (7), Cirith Ungol (11), Heaven Shall Burn (20), Testament, Rammstein, In this moment & Warbringer in the top 50.



I'm moving to Dresden in June, and one of the things I'm looking forward to is the MUCH metter metal scene in Germany compared to Italy!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Millul said:


> I'm moving to Dresden in June, and one of the things I'm looking forward to is the MUCH metter metal scene in Germany compared to Italy!



From here forth, anything related to metal that is better than something else... I proclaim to be "metter".


----------



## Seabeast2000

Technology man ....what is it good for man?

Just ordered first new computer in 9 years. Now have to wait 13 days. I went beefy like the last one I bought for best effort it doesn't get outclassed or obsoleted too quickly.


----------



## Millul

High Plains Drifter said:


> From here forth, anything related to metal that is better than something else... I proclaim to be "metter".



Ahahahahaha I didn't see that typo...!


----------



## p0ke

Finally finished my guitar wall  My bass is still waiting for hooks so I can hang that at the bottom and then some cleaning... But mostly done.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

p0ke said:


> Finally finished my guitar wall  My bass is still waiting for hooks so I can hang that at the bottom and then some cleaning... But mostly done.



Damn dude that came out awesome. That background is sick.


----------



## p0ke

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Damn dude that came out awesome. That background is sick.



Thanks! I was really lucky with it - I had a vision of it being some dark-ish wallpaper with some pattern on it, apart from that no clue what I wanted. So I went looking in a few hardware stores and came across an opened roll of this wallpaper for 2€ (unopened and still in stock etc. would've probably been 50'ish € for the roll)

It was also my first time installing wallpaper (installing is probably not the right word but w/e) so all in all I think it came out really good. The seams are visible and the edges were really difficult to cut nicely, but the guitars steal your attention enough to hide that anyway 

As for the hooks - the part the necks sit on are normal garage hooks that I wrapped in cell rubber tubing that's intended for insulating water pipes. And in the other end, I just put rings that the strap pins barely fit through. The hooks were a tad too short (because the necks are slightly angled), so I put small wood blocks between the wall and the hook, and to hide them a bit I wrapped them in wallpaper as well.

I'll try to get a better picture once I get the bass up too - it's really hard to capture the colors of the wallpaper properly because it's shiny, and if I turn of the lights / cover the windows it gets too dark.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Finally got my music station situated. New computer built to handle the work load and my new studio monitors are on the way.


----------



## sleewell

i have an AX8 incoming!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lmao.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> Lmao.
> View attachment 80387



There is an actual Black Rifle Company, based in the UK apparently, that makes actual guns (mostly rebranded OEM uppers and lowers), which the ban is referring to. 

The coffee maker is just more popular so total eats up search results.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> There is an actual Black Rifle Company, based in the UK apparently, that makes actual guns (mostly rebranded OEM uppers and lowers), which the ban is referring to.
> 
> The coffee maker is just more popular so total eats up search results.


I'm more surprised that there's actually a UK based gun company not making hunting rifles or shotguns tbh (besides accuracy international or webley)


----------



## lewis

this lockdown has allowed me to concentrate on trying to finish long standing guitar and bass projects.

Got my Xiphos Hipshot tuners and ABM bridge paid off and delivered ready for installation.

I have 2 sets of Guyker headless hardware on the way to complete two headless guitar projects (a set of 6 single headless bridge pieces in chrome and a set in black with matching single locking nuts) 

I have a set of chrome Wilkinson bass tuners and chrome strap pins on the way to complete my fan fret bass chrome hardware replacement project (for now until I get pickguard fitted and whole new electronics in it)

And today I scored a decent enough deal on a Temple Audio Duo 34 with white ends someone was selling used for £80 incl delivery.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> There is an actual Black Rifle Company, based in the UK apparently, that makes actual guns (mostly rebranded OEM uppers and lowers), which the ban is referring to.
> 
> The coffee maker is just more popular so total eats up search results.


I think BRC was just joking. The retweeter could either be daft or going along with taking the piss.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think BRC was just joking. The retweeter could either be daft or going along with taking the piss.



It's been all over gun-adjacent social media, I think it's about 70/30 as far as folks taking it seriously and those who think it's a joke. 

I've had like half a dozen friends send me it since yesterday.


----------



## stevexc

So this whole "whiskey wizard" and "wine ninja" thing that's going on over on Facebook is really bringing out the generosity in some people. Came in from painting in the garage to find this on my doorstep:


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Whiskey, Pringles, rubbers... Legos??? Your neighbors are WAY cooler than mine!


----------



## stevexc

High Plains Drifter said:


> Whiskey, Pringles, rubbers... Legos??? Your neighbors are WAY cooler than mine!


TBF there was a lack of foresight... who needs LEGO AND a rubber? It's one form of birth control or the other!

Also don't miss the pile of, uhm, plant matter to the left. Heh heh.


----------



## MFB

stevexc said:


> TBF there was a lack of foresight... who needs LEGO AND a rubber? It's one form of birth control or the other!
> 
> Also don't miss the pile of, uhm, plant matter to the left. Heh heh.



As someone who's in the process of picking up his $350 LEGO Bugatti Chiron set, I've never felt so accurately attacked


----------



## High Plains Drifter

stevexc said:


> TBF there was a lack of foresight... who needs LEGO AND a rubber? It's one form of birth control or the other!
> 
> Also don't miss the pile of, uhm, plant matter to the left. Heh heh.



lol touche! 

And... what? Oh man, you've got some fantastic neighbors!


----------



## stevexc

High Plains Drifter said:


> lol touche!
> 
> And... what? Oh man, you've got some fantastic neighbors!



Haha it's like a big country-wide pay-it-forward group. A whole bunch of dudes buying each other vice-oriented care packages in hopes of receiving their own. It's actually really fun!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

That would be quite fun indeed. Not really related but in another online community, we started a random package in the mail... open to whoever wanted to put their name on the list. You were encouraged to take one or two things of your choosing, then replace those things with a couple new things... Then post about what you kept while making sure not to reveal to others the rest of what was inside. It was cool cause you essentially had no idea what was in the package until it came to you. The package contents kept evolving and wound up with some really cool stuff in there. We kept it circulating all over the US for about a year. Lotta fun until someone finally dropped the ball and the package disappeared.


----------



## stevexc

That's actually super cool!


----------



## Seabeast2000

stevexc said:


> TBF there was a lack of foresight... who needs LEGO AND a rubber? It's one form of birth control or the other!
> 
> Also don't miss the pile of, uhm, plant matter to the left. Heh heh.



This is like a package in an episode of Trailer Park Boys' Mailbag. Nice!


----------



## TedEH

I managed to get an old copy of Metriod II for a whole $5 (plus some shipping).


----------



## USMarine75

Bought a rare amp... more details to come.


----------



## Leviathus

Lol @ the dust off


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Leviathus said:


> Lol @ the dust off



I'M WALKING ON SUNSHINE!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Next gen graphics are finally going to be next gen.


----------



## TedEH

^ It's certainly a great tech demo, but I'll be convinced once there's actual games out that look like this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> ^ It's certainly a great tech demo, but I'll be convinced once there's actual games out that look like this.


 If they were actually running this on ps5 architecture like they claim, then I think it must run decently well. I wonder how GPU intensive that lighting/tesselation will be.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> Next gen graphics are finally going to be next gen.



That was really cool, and if it actually runs on a PS5 now, imagine how well it'll run once they improve it a few iterations. I'm staying in the xbox camp though, but Unreal Engine runs on everything anyway so I assume it'll look just about the same on the Series X once it's out (it's supposedly more powerful anyway). 
It'd be interesting to see how slowly that same tech demo would run on current hardware, just for reference.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> Unreal Engine runs on everything anyway


The more pessimistic view might be to say that there's an extra hurdle to getting this level of quality in real-world titles because most products pushing those kinds of boundaries are going to be targeting the lowest common denominator that will be viable on every platform at the same time. If you can't _also_ do it on an xBox or a PC, then putting it in your game cuts out a bit chunk of your market.

That's a lot of why I don't really buy into the whole console war thing. It doesn't matter which platform is "better", because only the exclusives can really take advantage of the differences between the platforms.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> The more pessimistic view might be to say that there's an extra hurdle to getting this level of quality in real-world titles because most products pushing those kinds of boundaries are going to be targeting the lowest common denominator that will be viable on every platform at the same time. If you can't _also_ do it on an xBox or a PC, then putting it in your game cuts out a bit chunk of your market.
> 
> That's a lot of why I don't really buy into the whole console war thing. It doesn't matter which platform is "better", because only the exclusives can really take advantage of the differences between the platforms.


I look at it as proof of concept. Getting graphics like this on PC with upper mid tier rigs is a piece of cake (especially since most UE demos have been on PCs in the past iirc) but to get the same results with more mid tier rigs (like those in line with the new xbox and ps5) is faaaarrrr more impressive imo. The engine must run pretty decently with the ps5 specs for them to make a big deal out of it. 
I'm just excited to see how this is implemented on PC tbh. Consoles have been graphically hamstringing PC releases for ages, and maybe this will allow them to finally be at parity (even if it's only for a short period of time).


----------



## p0ke

Yeah, I agree it's a burden to run on both platforms, no question about that, and of course only the exclusives will be able to get the most out of the consoles. But still, considering it still has to run on PC, Xbox and PS5 and the PS5 assumably being the lowest powered, you'd assume it wouldn't run worse on the others, right? The architectures also seem close enough to each other that you can pretty much compare them by the numbers these days. 

That's just my hunch, I don't play much games these days and follow what's going on even less, so I could be totally wrong


----------



## TedEH

I'd love to see this running on something like the Switch or a cell phone.


----------



## Seabeast2000

weird, i just got a new PC (Asus) and its a smaller form factor but built for gaming. It has two brick style power supplies. Color me updated on new designs in form factors.
Its also got a Darth Vader case so no resting a dusty dvd/CD on top for the next 5 years.


----------



## Metropolis

Got my first keyboard with mechanical switches. The feel is oddly satisfying and well flowing, and I don't mind more noise these tactile switches make.


----------



## TedEH

I'm currently waiting for ups to bring me the keyboard I ordered. It'll be the first time I use a keyboard that wasn't just a $10 no name thing, so I'm hoping it ends up being worth the extra cost.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Metropolis said:


> Got my first keyboard with mechanical switches. The feel is oddly satisfying and well flowing, and I don't mind more noise these tactile switches make.



I bought a KLIM keyboard a few months ago and its perfect for my needs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TedEH said:


> I'm currently waiting for ups to bring me the keyboard I ordered. It'll be the first time I use a keyboard that wasn't just a $10 no name thing, so I'm hoping it ends up being worth the extra cost.


I've had my cherry red loaded logitech keyboard for years and I love it. Works extremely well for gaming and for general web cruising. The switches are suuuper responsive.
My tablet keyboard on the other hand is mushy and disgusting feeling. If I didn't have to use it when I traveled I would never use a membrane based keyboard ever again.


----------



## Metropolis

Seabeast2000 said:


> I bought a KLIM keyboard a few months ago and its perfect for my needs.



I got Logitech G413 in silver color. Clean design and not too gamery looking, also quite affordable.
https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/pro...13-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.920-008300.html


----------



## TedEH

I ended up going with a Ducky with brown switches. I like the mild tactile bump and kinda like the clicky sound anyway. Ordering it was a pain right now though.


----------



## p0ke

I'm using an Apple keyboard (came with my 2011 iMac) and I still think that's the best keyboard ever  I don't play on it though.



Metropolis said:


> Logitech G413



That looks pretty cool. I would've picked the black version though, as red on black is basically my favorite color combination.


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> I'm using an Apple keyboard (came with my 2011 iMac) and I still think that's the best keyboard ever  I don't play on it though.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty cool. I would've picked the black version though, as red on black is basically my favorite color combination.



Apple uses scissor type mechanism which is commonly used also in laptops, low profile and very short travel distance. Totally different feel when compared to something designed for gaming with mechanical switches.

Black version is very stealthy looking, but silver sort of fits in my setup better.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Apple uses scissor type mechanism which is commonly used also in laptops, low profile and very short travel distance. Totally different feel when compared to something designed for gaming with mechanical switches.



Yep, I know. I wasn't comparing or anything, I just stated I like that keyboard  I have had a few cheap clones of that, and they were nowhere near as good.


----------



## Kaura

I'm eating Cheetos for the first time in my life. They're pretty gross, tbh but at least I finally got to try them. Thanks to my based corner store that carries out a lot of American goods.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> I'm eating Cheetos for the first time in my life. They're pretty gross, tbh but at least I finally got to try them. Thanks to my based corner store that carries out a lot of American goods.


this is blasphemy.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is blasphemy.



Maybe I should send you some Finnish snacks and see after that. You can't even talk about snacks before you've had some rye bread pieces deep fried and soaked in garlic oil.  (Although, I think that's more of an Estonian thing)


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is blasphemy.



Regular Cheetos are kind of bleh, but Flamin' Hots or Puffs? God damn delightful.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> I'm using an Apple keyboard


I actually quite like those Apple keyboards. IMO, they're similar but much better than most laptop keyboards. They're certainly better than any old no-name keyboard.

My search for a new keyboard had started because working from home means I lost access to the apple keyboard I normally used at the office. Trying to google keyboard choices ends up being a rabbit hole that leads you to buying potentially overpriced premium keyboards apparently.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Maybe I should send you some Finnish snacks and see after that. You can't even talk about snacks before you've had some rye bread pieces deep fried and soaked in garlic oil.  (Although, I think that's more of an Estonian thing)



Rye products like chips etc have improved a shitload lately, I basically don't buy potato chips at all anymore because certain rye-versions taste pretty much the same or even better and are healthier. They are a bit overpriced though. I'd say Rye is pretty much the most Finnish thing ever - even in Sweden you can't get proper rye bread (there are a few brands but they're sweetened, yuck).


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Kaura said:


> Maybe I should send you some Finnish snacks and see after that. You can't even talk about snacks before you've had some rye bread pieces deep fried and soaked in garlic oil.  (Although, I think that's more of an Estonian thing)



Damn dude that sounds delicious. 



MFB said:


> Regular Cheetos are kind of bleh, but Flamin' Hots or Puffs? God damn delightful.



This. Flamin' hot w/lime or go home.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I love getting new neighbors who enjoy some good, loud music. It means I get to subject them to random, irritating noises with the guitar. And more than that, I'm pretty sure I can be louder than they are, so awesome.


----------



## Kaura

God bless free healthcare. Couple of weeks ago I had to go to the emergency room and since then I've been scared of getting the bill. Today it finally came and it was only 16 euros. I was excepting it to be ten times that.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> God bless free healthcare. Couple of weeks ago I had to go to the emergency room and since then I've been scared of getting the bill. Today it finally came and it was only 16 euros. I was excepting it to be ten times that.



Yeah and if you have to go more than 3 times per year, the rest is free


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Yeah and if you have to go more than 3 times per year, the rest is free



Yeah, I know. Hopefully I don't have to.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Humbling...this is what I'm practicing but having lots of fun with a BW loaded RG Prestige and EVH EL34 50W red channel. Its a found random GP sweep exercise which I will probably never sweep, I'll just try to keep the timing all the same.... I'm not near that yet.


----------



## lewis

Kaura said:


> God bless free healthcare. Couple of weeks ago I had to go to the emergency room and since then I've been scared of getting the bill. Today it finally came and it was only 16 euros. I was excepting it to be ten times that.


so in your mind the number 16 is the same as the number 0 ?

hahah


----------



## Kaura

lewis said:


> so in your mind the number 16 is the same as the number 0 ?
> 
> hahah



Yes. At least compared to the 1600, or 16000 that it would be without "free healthcare".

I mean, I don't know how healthcare works in the UK but I'm pretty at least some of the members from the US here would rather pay that 16 dollar fee instead of those astronomical bills that US healthcare gives you.

And yes, sure we pay taxes up our asses and we like to whine about that but when shit hits the fan, I'm glad I paid those taxes.


----------



## p0ke

lewis said:


> so in your mind the number 16 is the same as the number 0 ?
> 
> hahah



That's not the price of the actual treatment/examination, it's just a processing fee or whatever. But yeah, if you put it that way, it should be called "almost free healthcare"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

New album is almost done! Woot!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

improv'd a take on nashville hot chicken and it's fucking amazing. Still hits the core sweet/smoky/spicy aspects of the OG, but in a totally different way.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


> improv'd a take on nashville hot chicken and it's fucking amazing. Still hits the core sweet/smoky/spicy aspects of the OG, but in a totally different way.


Why was my dumb ass reading this thinking you covered a song called Nashville Hot Chicken and I was totally confused until I realized what you were talking about


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My purple lights came in today! Thank you Amazon for free Sunday deliveries. Turning my room into the ultimate vibe zone/recording studio and it's looking pretty damn beast. Now I'm hunting down some LED strip lights and a small couch


----------



## p0ke

I started watching Stranger Things, and beside being slightly annoyed by the fact that most of the main characters are kids or teens, I think this is really great.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

p0ke said:


> I started watching Stranger Things, and beside being slightly annoyed by the fact that most of the main characters are kids or teens, I think this is really great.


I felt the third season was utter junk and left it in a way where most of the options for a follow up season were bullshit and uninteresting.


----------



## p0ke

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I felt the third season was utter junk and left it in a way where most of the options for a follow up season were bullshit and uninteresting.



I kinda figured it would turn to shit later, but it's been good so far (I'm on S02E02 now).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hyppppped


----------



## erdiablo666

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My purple lights came in today! Thank you Amazon for free Sunday deliveries. Turning my room into the ultimate vibe zone/recording studio and it's looking pretty damn beast. Now I'm hunting down some LED strip lights and a small couch



This sounds amazing and may I please have a link to the product, dear sir, such that I may do the same thing as your illustrious self?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

erdiablo666 said:


> This sounds amazing and may I please have a link to the product, dear sir, such that I may do the same thing as your illustrious self?


Here ya go

I have a 5 bulb lamp in each corner of the room so I can swap out colors and whatnot depending on the mood. Currently it's a blue and purple set.


----------



## Kaura

Used a bicycle for the first time in like 2 years. Such an exhilarating feeling. No more walking like a pleb.

Btw, I wonder what happened to that thread where we cycled to the moon. Did we make it?


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Used a bicycle for the first time in like 2 years. Such an exhilarating feeling. No more walking like a pleb.
> 
> Btw, I wonder what happened to that thread where we cycled to the moon. Did we make it?


live update of sso moon trip


----------



## jaxadam

Supercross season is back in action.


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

I got out of the unit in less than a week!!! Lol and I’m still alive (Thx SSO  )


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS

I got my sperzel locking tuner to open so I can restring and play!!!


----------



## Metropolis

Parts for my computer build arrived, let the assembly begin


----------



## stevexc

One of the tracks off my EP just got played on the radio! A small-time internet radio station, sure, but still someone liked it enough to play it!


----------



## Ralyks

Went to my neighbors antique store across the street from my apartment to grab a Beatles poster he was holding for me, and found out, oh shit, he has vinyl. So for 77 bucks I got:

Frank Zappa - The Grand Wazoo
Carlos Santana and Mahavishnu John McLaughlin - Love Devotion Surrender
Yes - The Yes Album
Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention - We're Only In It For The Money
King Crimson - Three of a Perfect Pair
Frank Zappa - Sheik Yerbouti
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Al Di Meola, John McLaughlon, and Paco De Lucia - Friday Night in San Francisco
Al Di Meola - Elegant Gypsy


----------



## p0ke

My basement rehearsal room/studio is starting to take shape. I managed to cram everything in pretty nicely, so now there's basically only some wiring left to do. We swapped our drumkit for an electric kit, and I'm super stoked that I can play drums even in the middle of the night if I want. Also this Roland V-drums kit is awesome, I can't imagine anything getting closer to actual acoustic drums. Sure, snare rolls and stuff like that can sound a little robotic, but mostly it sounds very good.
Will be posting pics once I've finished cleaning etc


----------



## Mprinsje

Got myself a 6505+


----------



## possumkiller

Seeing the response of people to George Floyd has restored my faith in humanity. Seeing the highest ranking officers and NCOs standing up for what is right instead of parroting the president has restored some of my faith in the military. I don't think I have ever been as proud of the American people and the military command.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The new TGI album dropped today and the boys are back stronger than ever. 

These guys were a huge inspiration to me even before the comeback story. I found them around 2012ish right as I was starting to plateau really hard with both instruments and was kind of calling it a day; sold a bunch of gear, was beating myself up all the time for not ever being able to get better- and then I decided to try learning one of their songs and it just clicked. All of their material just 'made sense' to me (to this day they're the only band I've been able to learn material by ear for), and I started learning all of their stuff. Every song they've released. Between them and After the Burial, those dudes saved my interest in making music, directly drove me to improve, and will always be special to me.

Finally listening to this album after all this time and after everything they went through...it's powerful, man.


----------



## p0ke

My daughter's "defiance phase" seems to be coming to an end (or at least taking a break), and she's just been super lovely lately


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Got some super sick looking black limba from Rockler for more than half off normal price.


Also my new 070 sounds gnarly as fuck through my Revvv.


----------



## erdiablo666

I got my Mooer GE200 updated to firmware 2.0.3 after not being able to figure it out. Sounds more badass than before. Such a great unit.


----------



## SD83

Got myself a pair of new speakers for the first time since... well, actually pretty much for the first time ever since I earn my own money  Mohr SL15, and they look and sound staggeringly good. Had a decent amp (& record player  ) for a while now, but never really bothered to change from the old speakers to something more fitting and I've just been sitting here smiling like I had a few too many joints for the last half hour or so...


----------



## ImNotAhab

Laughing at my wife calling me a psycho because I tried to explain how much it bothers me when people use straplocks that do not match the colour of the guitar hardware.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ImNotAhab said:


> Laughing at my wife calling me a psycho because I tried to explain how much it bothers me when people use straplocks that do not match the colour of the guitar hardware.


 
OCD is a motherfucker


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is now the canon ending


----------



## possumkiller

Just got an LTD M-10 because I wanted another M2 but with a tom so I can change tunings on the fly. It turns out to be a seriously kick ass guitar. Like the cheapest bottom of the line thing ESP makes and the neck feels just as nice and smooth as my Japanese M2. The frets aren't quite as rounded and mirror polished but they are still dressed very well with nothing poking out and everything nice and level. I can deck the action without fretting out. The pickups aren't bad either. Of course, I am swapping the hardware to black Gotoh stuff and I am going to try out some Merlin pickups. Overall, I was seriously impressed with this. I just got it on a whim as a cheapo banger backup for alternate tunings because I don't feel like hassling with the Floyd every time I want to drop D or tune down a step.


----------



## Leviathus

I've rediscovered the joy of color themes on winamp.


----------



## TedEH

After a stream of just stupidly stressful days, I had a plain ol' decent day - productive work day, nobody needed me to do anything, got to go out to the jam room and just bang out some tunes for couple hours. It's not anything standout, but I'll take it.


----------



## p0ke

Did some consulting on Friday and Monday - a local company had gotten the task of updating an Android-application but they only have devs who are used to working on other platforms, so they hired me for a couple of days to help them out. Showing their guys how it's done made me realise what a pro I am these days


----------



## Møkshā

Just got my new Schecter Banshee Mach 6 Frs. Going absolutely ham over the lundgren pick ups and messing around with the sound.

Best thing thats happened to me since months bringing pure joy.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Leviathus said:


> I've rediscovered the joy of color themes on winamp.


Holy shit I thought they killed off winamp years ago.


----------



## Leviathus

BlackMastodon said:


> Holy shit I thought they killed off winamp years ago.


It's still whippin the llama's ass!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I FINALLY finished my Prince cover. I've NEVER spent as much time working on a song in my life. After 2 completely different versions, 100+ vocal tracks, several guitar tracks, countless re-edits and remixes, etc it's FINALLY goddamn finished. Also it features the first solo I've ever written and recorded. This entire 7 minute song was a pain from beginning to end but it's finally finished. I feel like I just finally gave birth to a football team after being pregnant for 2 years straight.


----------



## Kaura

After 20 years of waiting, I finally saw a Saimaa ringed seal in the flesh in its natural habitat from 15-20 feet away while boating just a mile or two away from our summer cottage. What a way to start my summer vacation.


----------



## KlausMan

I just listen Ukrainian metal-folk band Motanka and song Verba. It's make me sad because song about killing and repressing Ukrainians. But i'm happy because i founded this band


----------



## possumkiller

Those Merlin Hellfire pickups I got for the M-10 turned out to really kick ass.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The strawberries in my garden are almost ready to harvest


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> The strawberries in my garden are almost ready to harvest



I hope I can find some wild strawberries this summer. I know a spot where they grow. They're ten times more tasty than regular strawberries.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> I hope I can find some wild strawberries this summer. I know a spot where they grow. They're ten times more tasty than regular strawberries.


yeah wild grown berries are wayyyyyyyyyyy better. I used to drive hours up north to my grandparents and pick wild blackberries/blueberries every summer. 
The couple of strawberries that I've tried from my garden are already significantly better than store bought so I'm pretty content. I think I'll grow some blackberries next year.


----------



## p0ke

We've got various kinds of berries growing in our yard, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries... And a few others, don't know what they're called in English. Really good ones, I just hope the damned birds don't eat them all this year.

I'm celebrating midsummer with some friends in Vantaa. So if you @Metropolis or @Kaura see an idiot in a white Ford Focus who doesn't know where the fuck he's going, that's me  Won't be driving anywhere before tomorrow though, tbh.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I just finished my new album a couple of days ago and it gets shipped off to the label next week.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> I'm celebrating midsummer with some friends in Vantaa. So if you @Metropolis or @Kaura see an idiot in a white Ford Focus who doesn't know where the fuck he's going, that's me  Won't be driving anywhere before tomorrow though, tbh.



Luckily I get to spent the weekend and next two weeks at our summer cottage in lake Saimaa.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Luckily I get to spent the weekend and next two weeks at our summer cottage in lake Saimaa.


 Great, then you don't need to take cover  Nah, seriously, I'm a pretty decent driver, just unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## MFB

Finally trimmed down my quarantine beard, in my opinion, I've been roughly 2/3 of the way to full Willem Dafoe in _The Lightouse_; but now that it's hitting mid-80/90° F, that's quite uncomfortable as an every day wear. I just wanted to see how long I could let it go, and then became accustomed to it since it was larger than my winter beard, and I did look good with it.


----------



## NotDonVito

power company finally replaced my buildings transformer probably from the 1970's, so now my power won't keep going out every few months at random


----------



## Seabeast2000

NotDonVito said:


> power company finally replaced my buildings transformer probably from the 1970's, so now my power won't keep going out every few months at random


Mercury Magnetics upgrade?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just finished putting up our patio in the back yard with my father in law. Worked literally all day yesterday and a couple hours today to get it done but I'm super happy with it, and I managed to bring the concrete saw back just in time to only have 1 full day rental and managed to get all the cuts done. I'm so fucking sore but I've got the high of all that hard work being worth it. Now we have an awesome almost 15' x 15' space to entertain outside.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Some sliding and slipping yielded a much better output, including a very blue photo for some reason. Now my notched EQ pickup, specific amp/tube combo and knob settings then this plus the speaker curve of a G-Flex cab and I'm fuckin good OK?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> Some sliding and slipping yielded a much better output, including a very blue photo for some reason. Now my notched EQ pickup, specific amp/tube combo and knob settings then this plus the speaker curve of a G-Flex cab and I'm fuckin good OK?
> 
> 
> View attachment 82186


All that scoopage. That'd be a no for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I bought a woobie hoodie


----------



## BlackMastodon

Inter Arma covered Purple Rain.


Sorry Prince.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BlackMastodon said:


> Inter Arma covered Purple Rain.
> 
> 
> Sorry Prince.


......I didn't think anyone would be so foolish. Now I'm worried.


----------



## TedEH

Did a good deed for today - came across an old man whose car had broken down at a major intersection, and he had no phone. Me and another random guy pushed him out of the intersection to a parking lot, and called CAA.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bubinga looks amazing when oiled and waxed.


----------



## p0ke

Finally took the plunge and bought a mesh wifi kit. My phone operator had a sale where I snagged 2 TP-Link Deco M4 2-packs for slightly less than the 3-pack would've normally cost.
So now I have one AP on each floor (3x) and one in the garage using powerline ethernet -> 100% coverage everywhere, including the patio. I'm happy so far, but we'll see how it works in the long run. So far the only complaint I have is that the app is super slow, and it's the only way to configure certain things. But it works, and most likely I won't have to configure much on it anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bought a Bugasalt 2.0 for my dad and it's a ton of fun. We literally sat outside and just killed flies and drank beers yesterday


----------



## p0ke

My mother in law took me and the kids to a local bbq restaurant as a reward for helping her out with all kinds of things (car trouble mostly). Ate a shitload of awesome 14h smoked brisket.
Also had our first band practice in my basement. Gotta get some acoustic treatment stuff, but not as much as I thought. Also, since we have electric drums now, we can just lower the volume until it's not too boomy anymore. I think we played slightly too loud yesterday, because that's what we're used to.







I think once I get my work stuff out of the way, I'll turn the setup around and put the drums where the keyboards are now, but this'll do for now.


----------



## Mprinsje

Bought one of them LTD mirage deluxe 87's. It's a great guitar. And it's turquoise.


----------



## MFB

Beef empanadas with spicy sauce, plus spicy queso and chips on the way for dinner, and all it cost me was my the delivery charge + tip since I had a Grubhub coupon from a work lunch.

I've been wanting Mexican for like, a week now and finally decided to feed the beast


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Beef empanadas with spicy sauce, plus spicy queso and chips on the way for dinner, and all it cost me was my the delivery charge + tip since I had a Grubhub coupon from a work lunch.
> 
> I've been wanting Mexican for like, a week now and finally decided to feed the beast



The empanadas? On point, 100% would die for them again, wondering if the chicken ones are as good. Queso dip ...fell a little flat, a little thicker than I would've preferred, but good spice to it, just a little odd consistency is all. For a first time at this place, I'll hit it up again when the South of the Border cravings hit.


----------



## Kaura

Won $300 from an online slot machine. Time to get some new pickups.


----------



## sleewell

just got a $200 gift card for my 10th anniversary at work. pretty cool, not as cool as online slots apparently though haha.


----------



## p0ke

Heading to SaariHelvetti in a matter of hours


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> Heading to SaariHelvetti in a matter of hours



Holy fucking shit, Ensiferum... Their shows have always been awesome but this one was something else. Easily among the best shows I've ever been to.


----------



## Jake

In the midst of all the crazy lately I did become a snake dad about a month ago. 




Got this little noodle at a reptile expo and here he is learning how to explore using my girlfriend's arm last night now that we're starting to socialize him since he's eating. Overall a very good boy and I'm thankful for the experience so far.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My new video and single drops tomorrow and I finally got done shooting for it tonight. I fucking hate videos


----------



## SD83

Getting ready for the first concert since late february. No pit or anything, no "crowd" as I know it, lots of social distancing (audience is seated, everyone has to wear face masks as long as you're not at your seat, you have to keep a distance of at least 2m as long as you're not at your seat, you have to leave your name, adress und a phone number at the entry so that in case anyone turns out infected you can be contacted, all that kind of stuff, but hey, it's a fucking live show and I haven't been at one for six months, there are a LOT of worse things I'd do to get to a live show by now), outdoors, very limited amount of tickets, but despite it being relatively obscure local(ish) death metal bands and this being a small town, the 120 tickets were sold out within days. 
Also, just had a chance to take 4 days of from working, which isn't exactly easy when you're self-employed, but it seems the big "struggeling to survive" is kinda over for now, and managed to actually do stuff, instead of just sitting at home and dreading the next week, which might be anything from 20 to 80 hours of work and there is just no way of telling what's going to happen even 2 days in advance... lots of running, cycling, new personal best on deadlift & bench (the former making me even more proud since even one year ago I struggeled to even do more than 2-3 body weight squads without severe knee pain), and pretty much by accident I managed to go almost entirely vegetarian


----------



## Daemoniac

I ordered some diet Dr Pepper and, while it is poisonously expensive here in Aus, it is exactly as delicious as I had hoped, so it is a nice treat


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TIL that Jose Feliciano can shred, and that Robert Rodriguez (Spy Kids/Once Upon a Time in Mexico Trilogy) is also a pretty good guitar player.


----------



## Dayviewer

The place I’ve been working at in the last couple of years I just felt underappreciated and stuck without any help to move forward.

And I just signed with a new company to start working there in October 

I’m gonna have to switch software packages, move there and trade in my current awesome apartment for something probably a bit less appealing, and get paid a little less too starting out, but hell, here’s to personal growth and understanding


----------



## sleewell

rehearsal tonight, show on friday.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Dayviewer said:


> The place I’ve been working at in the last couple of years I just felt underappreciated and stuck without any help to move forward.
> 
> And I just signed with a new company to start working there in October
> 
> I’m gonna have to switch software packages, move there and trade in my current awesome apartment for something probably a bit less appealing, and get paid a little less too starting out, but hell, here’s to personal growth and understanding



As someone trapped in that situation, I envy you! Congrats on making it out. How far is the move? 



sleewell said:


> rehearsal tonight, show on friday.



Nice man, gotta be great to get back out there. 

--

For me personally, bit of a crosspost from my last Why are you Mad contribution, but it looks like the shenanigans with my RG5320 are getting worked out and I should be receiving a full refund + reimbursement for the nutty shipping cost. Still a titanic waste of my time, but shit happens and I got the best outcome I could have hoped for if things had to go wrong anyway, so I can't complain. My custom should be done in a few months too, so I probably shouldn't be buying another nice guitar for the time being anyway


----------



## Dayviewer

Ordacleaphobia said:


> As someone trapped in that situation, I envy you! Congrats on making it out. How far is the move?


Thanks!, I hope you find a way out soon too! 
It's 60 miles, which I think is nothing to write home about in the US (and to a certain degree here) but I always like to keep my commute to an absolute minimum.
In the past 5 years I had a 10 minute bike ride to work which absolutely left me spoiled  this time I'm trying to keep it under 30 minutes by bike or train.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Dayviewer said:


> Thanks!, I hope you find a way out soon too!
> It's 60 miles, which I think is nothing to write home about in the US (and to a certain degree here) but I always like to keep my commute to an absolute minimum.
> In the past 5 years I had a 10 minute bike ride to work which absolutely left me spoiled  this time I'm trying to keep it under 30 minutes by bike or train.



Well that's not too bad; definitely far enough though that yeah, I'd want to move too 
I was spoiled when I first moved in here because my job at the time was about a 5 minute drive down the highway- but I was only there for about 2 months before I landed my current job, putting me back into a 35 mile commute. Not bad, but I'm certainly glad they finally came around to letting me work from home now.
I'm trying to worm my way into one of the county offices since their headquarters are literally down the road from my house...a 5 minute walk to work with a state retirement plan? Sign me up. I'll make it happen eventually, lol.


----------



## Dayviewer

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Well that's not too bad; definitely far enough though that yeah, I'd want to move too
> I was spoiled when I first moved in here because my job at the time was about a 5 minute drive down the highway- but I was only there for about 2 months before I landed my current job, putting me back into a 35 mile commute. Not bad, but I'm certainly glad they finally came around to letting me work from home now.
> I'm trying to worm my way into one of the county offices since their headquarters are literally down the road from my house...a 5 minute walk to work with a state retirement plan? Sign me up. I'll make it happen eventually, lol.


Yea right?  Yep working from home is definitely a huge plus in that sense.
The possible upgrade sounds good though! Hope it happens rather sooner than later


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm only weeks away from having my own customized guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Demonic anime Prince guitar NGD thread incoming.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Demonic anime Prince



You have my full attention.


----------



## Ralyks

This arrived:


----------



## Jake

Going in for surgery tomorrow to get my leg fixed back up. Repairing 5 breaks at once is going to be an ordeal though so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan especially since the first surgery had complications.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jake said:


> Going in for surgery tomorrow to get my leg fixed back up. Repairing 5 breaks at once is going to be an ordeal though so fingers crossed everything goes according to plan especially since the first surgery had complications.



I'd say "break a leg", but it seems you have that covered.

Really though, good luck and sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Jake

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd say "break a leg", but it seems you have that covered.
> 
> Really though, good luck and sending good vibes your way!


Certainly covered that one! Tibia/Fibula/Malleolus breaks all in one wonderful twisting and snapping motion. I appreciate the good vibes! 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hope it goes smoothly.


Appreciate it!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Demonic anime Prince guitar NGD thread incoming.



I wish. I'm just doing a bunch of mods on one of my guitars. I'm super excited


----------



## Mathemagician

Jake said:


> Certainly covered that one! *Tibia/Fibula/Malleolus* breaks all in one wonderful twisting and snapping motion. I appreciate the good vibes!
> 
> 
> Appreciate it!



This sounds like a spell, or “guess which isn’t real”. Hope everything goes super smooth man!


----------



## Ralyks

Woke up to new singles from Napalm Death, Carcass, and Deftones


----------



## MFB

Ralyks said:


> Woke up to new singles from Napalm Death, Carcass, and Deftones



Meanwhile mine has Coheed boldly attempting (and IMO, successfully) a sequel to Jessie's Girl with Rick Springfield on the track


----------



## Jake

Mathemagician said:


> This sounds like a spell, or “guess which isn’t real”. Hope everything goes super smooth man!


Sure does  you should've seen my face when they told me I was like "I broke it in HOW many places?" Literally from just warming up my legs to skateboard and I've never broken a bone skating in over 15 years so overall just a freak accident.

I appreciate the words and I'll try to update the forum letting everyone know I've got a new titanium leg afterwards haha


----------



## Mathemagician

Wooo. Robot leg!


----------



## Boofchuck

I recently had a lesson with a local Jazz guitarist who I've greatly admired since I was a kid. I'm in my Mid 20's and I've been playing since I was a teenager. I've had a hodgepodge knowledge of theory but I've been working hard in my spare time to improve my knowledge and application of theory. 

That lesson was game changing, I tied so many things together and now I feel like my comprehension and abilities are so much more robust.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Meanwhile mine has Coheed boldly attempting (and IMO, successfully) a sequel to Jessie's Girl with Rick Springfield on the track


Eh. I see it more as Coheed are at bat, and they attempted a swing; strike 1. Second pitch was a ball. Third was right up the middle; strike two. Then they get another pitch, and bunt it. There was no hook, which compared to the original, is pretty much a non-compete.


----------



## Jake

Mathemagician said:


> Wooo. Robot leg!


Robot leg has been successfully installed. Surgery went well yesterday, got discharged from the hospital this afternoon and now I can start to heal up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jake said:


> Robot leg has been successfully installed. Surgery went well yesterday, got discharged from the hospital this afternoon and now I can start to heal up.


----------



## Seabeast2000

The rich aromas of Harbor Freight penetrate the garage air tonight.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I want the full Charlie Bronson/Victorian stache before the year is over


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I finally got around to diving into Deftones. Somehow I've managed to avoid them for such a long time.
And I do mean avoid- I actively tried to not check them out for years because everyone I'm into cites them as an influence and since I never really see anyone bag on them, I knew it was gunna be good; so I wanted to wait until I had the time to properly check out the whole catalog 

Glad I kept them in my back pocket. Great stuff.


----------



## p0ke

My wife went to the library, and noticed they were discarding a bunch of CD's, so she grabbed a couple (for free) for me based on the cover. So I got Images & Words and DragonForce's Inhuman Rampage for free


----------



## BlackMastodon

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I finally got around to diving into Deftones. Somehow I've managed to avoid them for such a long time.
> And I do mean avoid- I actively tried to not check them out for years because everyone I'm into cites them as an influence and since I never really see anyone bag on them, I knew it was gunna be good; so I wanted to wait until I had the time to properly check out the whole catalog
> 
> Glad I kept them in my back pocket. Great stuff.


I kinda did this like 7 years ago, just after Koi No Yokan came out. I knew a few songs from when I was a kid but the one that stuck out to me was Back to School. Everyone saying that White Pony was their best work at the time made me think every song would be like that and I thought, "no thanks." 

Then I heard Diamond Eyes on the radio, which is REALLY weird for my city, especially anything heavier than dropped D, and thought "yes please!" The song finished, the radio DJ said it was Deftones, and then a couple years later I heard Leathers ahead of KNY and then knew I had to dive in. Never looked back but man do I wish they'd release Eros.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My Black Winter pickups AND my new boots arrive Monday.


----------



## lurè

Came out pretty good


----------



## Kaura

lurè said:


> Came out pretty good
> 
> View attachment 84369



I'm not a huge cake fan but that looks delicious? What is it made of?


----------



## sleewell

finally after so many years of trying it finally feels like am in the band i've always wanted to be in.

playing out again this weekend, same spot as last weekend. really good rehearsal this week. fucking pumped.


----------



## lurè

Kaura said:


> I'm not a huge cake fan but that looks delicious? What is it made of?


The base is made of digestive biscuits and I added some nuts and hazelnuts. The "cheese" part is made of Philadelphia light cheese and Ricotta (50:50). Topping is berries jam and fresh raspberries that my drummer farm.


----------



## Kaura

lurè said:


> The base is made of digestive biscuits and I added some nuts and hazelnuts. The "cheese" part is made of Philadelphia light cheese and Ricotta (50:50). Topping is berries jam and fresh raspberries that my drummer farm.



Nice, I actually love cheese cakes. It's the typical wedding cakes I hate.


----------



## jaxadam

Digestive biscuits? Or is that a band name?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> Digestive biscuits? Or is that a band name?


Prog band name, most likely.


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Prog band name, most likely.



You sure it's not one of these new food metal bands?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TIL that chibbed is scottish for getting stabbed/shivved, which makes my appreciation for SoA deeper since Tommy Flanagan's character is called Chibs. It's a bit on the nose considering Flanagan got the ole Glasgow Smile irl though lol

also this, because beating people to death with a chest filled full of junk in an rpg is hilarious


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dropping my favorite guitar off to my tech to get cool shit done to it. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lemme guess: It'll be able to lube and cucumber all in one?


----------



## Mathemagician

Bet it’s an automatic spinning whammy bar. So you can stick a dildo on the end of it during the song “Helicopter Dick”.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

You don't need to lube the cucumber. You deepthroat it for spit and then pop it in. You guys are amateurs.

I bought Black Winters, covers for the BWs, new strings, locking tuners with industrial knobs, and the Seymour Duncan Triple Shot system. I'm also having the gloss sanded off the neck and eye screws put in place of the strap buttons so I can use spring hooks as a strap lock.

It's also getting a setup, cleaning, all that good stuff.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My new t-shirts are up and my store is fully functional. I'm waiting on the sample one I ordered before going public.
https://helveteinc.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Kaura

Not really happy, more confused really but I just went to the corner shop and was able to buy some Malrboro Menthols. I thought there was an EU-wide ban on menthol cigarettes since June. Hope my supervisor is happy when I go to work tomorrow and show her the pack.


----------



## p0ke

I ordered a cheap pair of TWS headphones from China and to my surprise they're decent. Took a bit of EQ'ing but after that these are definitely good enough to use while walking to work and back, and since they cost basically nothing I can just buy another set if I drop them somewhere.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HYPEDDDDD


----------



## sleewell

my oldest kid drew a picture of him and I playing baseball and wrote that was his favorite part of the long weekend. he has awesome hand eye coordination and is going to be great at whatever he wants to do. 

my band has a couple of shows coming up. should be fun.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Got someone heavily interested in trading for my RG, and it's something of much higher value. He's gonna try a wizard neck tonight and if he likes it he's sold, but he liked the neck on a jem so I think it's gonna go through. Got a lot of watchers on my A7 and I think it'll go soon, and once the trade happens I'll have something that'll sell quick for a good chunk of money. 

Once all this is done, I'll actually have made money with guitars this year lmao and I got a new amp, guitar, and pickups.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Who has two thumbs and an impending NGD? This dude!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Im happy cause this forum is still alive despite every single other forum I grew up on being blown off the fucking map. I was never the type of guy to shit on young people but when they killed the internet forums in favor of Reddit I went full Boomer at age 27


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

PyramidSmasher said:


> Im happy cause this forum is still alive despite every single other forum I grew up on being blown off the fucking map. I was never the type of guy to shit on young people but when they killed the internet forums in favor of Reddit I went full Boomer at age 27



Screw Reddit. 


that is all


----------



## Seabeast2000

Boss md and dd 200s en route. Evh 50S later this month. My shitty chops in New clothes!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm happy to have a wife that doesn't even bat an eye when I tell her that I put her panties on the cat today. Of course this is assuming that I don't soon create a "Why did you get divorced?" thread.


----------



## Rosal76

I went to Walgreens yesterday and saw this!!! 







The Exorcist being one of my favorite movies, I'm naturally going to think about getting it. If you press the red/white button on it's left hand, it plays quotes Linda Blair says in the movie. Nothing vulgar of course. It also moves it's head, arms and walks forward while the quotes are sounded off. I didn't understand the walking part as Regan didn't do any walking while in that condition of her possession in the movie, but whatever. They also had a Beetlejuice doll next to the Exorcist one, which is funny because Beetlejuice says he saw the Exorcist 167 times in his movie.


----------



## p0ke

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Screw Reddit.
> 
> 
> that is all



Yeah, reddit sucks. I mean, like every medium, there's good content to be found there, but the format of the posts is somehow not appealing to me and makes it a pain to read.

I'm happy because I was planning on having my oil heating system replaced with a geothermal heating system, but it's an expensive operation (around 20k€ or even more depending on how deep they end up having to drill), so I didn't go for it yet, and now the oil price has gone down something like 60% this year. It's gonna skyrocket at some point, that's for sure, but at the moment oil heating is actually pretty cheap.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

syn 1 preamp showed up today. SLO module sounds sickkk


----------



## NotDonVito

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Screw Reddit.
> 
> 
> that is all


on that topic, the main problem with reddit is the voting system. if you don't have the "right" opinion on something, no one will see your post. the worst part is, subreddits have the ability to turn off comment voting. i used to slum the aspergers subreddit(which is extremely depressing btw) cause im a bit of a sperg myself, and due to the sometimes sensitive nature of autistic people, they disabled voting all together. you could see everything, no one was cool for making an epic joke or reference.


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> syn 1 preamp showed up today. SLO module sounds sickkk



Maaaaan do I want to pick your brain. Been looking at the Synergy system for a bit.


----------



## TedEH

NotDonVito said:


> if you don't have the "right" opinion on something, no one will see your post.


In fairness, I don't know that this is a reddit problem so much as just the state of the world/internet at the moment. Things are very politically touchy right now. I was "called out" the other day for having things in my youtube recommendations that someone didn't like - the whole "dude, that's really not cool" treatment because a controversial youtuber showed up in my recommendations at all - as if that must mean I share that youtubers politics.

On a more positive note - I think I finally got a Saturday off to myself, without having to ask for it or make people cancel their plans or have some other reason to feel bad about it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> Maaaaan do I want to pick your brain. Been looking at the Synergy system for a bit.


Oh don't worry, I'll add to the synergy thread with my detailed thoughts/ demo vids in a week or two.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My NGD is here!! Probably not going to do an "official" NGD for it because pretty much everyone has one of these and there are pics out there everywhere, unless you guys are interested enough...got myself a Jackson JS22-7 in satin black with the Amaranth fingerboard, and holy hell, this one is so much better than the last one I had (the Musician's Friend special with the maple board) that I am still having a hard time believing this thing is really mine. Anyways, off to go bludgeon the strings of doom, hope you guys are happy too!


----------



## MFB

Happy's not quite the word, more just like relieved, since after making this post about three weeks back, I'm back up to 3 miles in a hair over 9 minutes each. This week is going to be rough for getting to do, well anything besides work - one deadline every day as the only drafter on them for my trade - but if I can keep my every third day pace going, I've got probably another week before I can start adding more time on without dying.


----------



## sleewell

someone from the michigan chapter of the world metal scene was at our show on friday. they messaged us after and said they want do a segment on us. pretty fucking awesome.


playing a show this weekend with a bunch of country bands. i was and still am skepitcal of the reactions we will get but the guy who wants us to play really loves metal so whatever. hopefully after we play our set we get a lot of stares and you should find jesus comments. hahaha.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Boss knows I’m about ready to quit, offers me 3 weeks out of state to train guys. Easy days, maybe 3-4 hours, $100 per day diem and $2.5k per week for 3 weeks.

Plus I get to see family while I’m out. 

I’m still quitting after lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yayyyyy


----------



## Seabeast2000

I want that. And that huge Schecter sticker.


----------



## TedEH

The first thing that popped into my head when I saw it was "oooooh, spicy!"
I don't know why. I like it though.


----------



## MFB

Managed to get myself to a consistent 3-mile pace at no more than 27:30, so now I'm moving back up to working on my 4-mile pace; came in yesterday for the first time this year at 35:37, so that's not far off from my old pace, just feels much worse with the mask covering nose/mouth.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

The new Alpha Wolf record finally dropped and it is just as bone-crushing as I was hoping. 
Which was...extremely. The singles were so good I was scared this was gunna be another classic case of "Yeah the singles go hard but the rest of the disc is kinda weak." 

It was not.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I saw a meme comparing Greg Doucette (an IFBB pro) to Puri Puri Prisoner. Probably the hardest I've laughed in a while


----------



## p0ke

Started a new project at work that's supposed to be done by the beginning of December. I Immediately thought to myself I'm never gonna make that deadline, because I have no experience in VoIP, which is the core of the app... But to my surprise, three working days into the project I already have the VoIP part fully functional


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Posting now since depression quickly surfaces and fucks me back into that hole. 

But yeah... It's my wife's birthday today and as a dude who has always aspired to make sure that my sentiments are sincere and unique, I expended a good deal of thought and subsequent anxiety to achieve that again this year. It's just been so hard lately... depression, financial woes, lack of enthusiasm, etc. But I've never half-assed her special day and needed to make sure that this year would be no exception. 

So with limited funds this year, I hit up Goodwill recently and found a beat-up picture frame for all of $4. I brought it home and thoroughly cleaned the glass, sanded down and filled the dents and repainted it. Then I hit up her photo-album and found a lovely pic of my wife as a baby along with her beloved aunt and her recently deceased mother. I scanned and enlarged the pic and printed it out. I then cut a mat from some old illustration board ( I used to cut mats all day long as an advertising-design student in college but it's been many years). Got it all matted, mounted, etc.. and damn... it looks GREAT! 

And then out of the blue, I finally sold a couple pedals that I've had for sale for a while. So I grabbed that pittance and headed off to Hobby Lobby in a very ambitious venture for some fresh acrylics, brushes, and canvas. I haven't done any artwork ( of this kind of medium) for many many years so this was a bit daunting. But I really wanted to do this because I had an image/ idea in my head for a while now that I felt was finally time to bring to life. There's a whole story behind that but I digress. So with a blank canvas and good deal of apprehension, I gave it a shot. Well... I just finished it up and although not perfect, it came out pretty good! Hopefully it will be dry before she wakes up in a couple hours lol. 

Lastly... the card. Cards mean a lot to my wife and she even waits until the actual day of her birthday to open up any cards that she's received in the mail lol. And I always make sure to get her a card that genuinely expresses how I feel and that's designed with something as beautiful as she is to me. About a month ago at the post office, I found that card but unfortunately couldn't afford to buy it at that time. But I went back a couple days ago and there was one left so I enthusiastically snagged it! It was blank inside but that was no issue as last night I just poured my most intimate and sincere feelings onto the card-stock and within minutes, I was running out of room. I wrapped up my thoughts and sealed it up just as the sun was coming up this morning... whew! 

So to wrap this all up, I was able to turn a cash-poor and unsettled situation into a success and at least for today... if what I've done brings a genuine smile to her face, then it has all been worth it. I just wanted to share this cause I guess... for now... I'm happy!


----------



## TedEH

I really enjoy how wholesome that whole post is.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I take notes any time High Plains Drifter posts about his relationship. 

Hope your wife loved the gifts, man!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thank you for the support and kindness. I'm usually pretty apprehensive to post things like this cause... well, the babbling is just outta control! 

She cried so so much. 

This year has been especially stressful on her due to her job, the lurking covid, and all of the challenges that have come with our new home. And on top of these things she's still processing the loss of her mom. She works 48-50 hrs a week but is off today so I wanted her to relax in bed for however long she wanted. When she awoke, I had some relaxing meditative piano music resonating thru the house and one of her gifts sitting on the kitchen table. She opened the card first ( I told her that it must be from Jaida cause it looked like a kitty cat's handwriting). It wasn't long before the tears began to flow and as she opened up the framed picture of her mom, my eyes became moist as well. Then I told her about the vision that I had carried around with me for quite a while... and how that led to my desire to share that vision with her because in reality, she helped to create it. She hadn't opened that one yet btw as I still had it hidden in the other room. But I told her that amidst all of the struggles and hardships that we've endured and how with all of the uncertainty that we face each and every day, that the one constant solace within my heart is each night that we lie together in bed... that solitude and security... no matter what we're facing... knowing that at least in that moment, everything is okay. And that's when I revealed the abstract painting of she and I and our silly little kitty cat all snuggled together in bed... interpreted in broad strokes across the canvas... and she cried... the tears just streaming down her beautiful face. And then I cried... Shit, the cat was probably crying at that point I dunno. But she just gazed for so long at that painting... mesmerized by the sentiment and so beyond happy in that moment... no stress, no tedium, no outside influence... simply at one with everything around her and of the life that we've committed to... together... always and forever as is my devotion to her and I think, hers is to me. 

Alright... I'm done. Thanks again so much for just being who y'all are. It means more than you know.


----------



## JeremyJayE

Am really happy with the tone I’m getting from my Fender 72 Deluxe Tele through the HX Stomp, those wide range humbuckers have a unique tone, if you fancy a listen this is my entry for this years Strandberg completion using the Tele, Good times

https://competition2020.strandbergguitars.com/?contest=video-detail&video_id=150

https://competition2020.strandbergguitars.com/?contest=video-detail&video_id=150

If anyone fancies a listen


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I have been here a while on and off. I am happy because I am getting married to the love of my life, I have a cat, got a huge promotion earlier in the year (Lots of NGD's to make up for), and my family life is good. I don't do as much music as I want but that is okay.

I put my life on hold for 4 years trying to push a band and live a dream making money in music. It did not work. I pushed off everything so I could focus. Personal relationships, career, love, and other things. I even pushed off sex. I was depressed and I hated my life. I wasn't happy. It was not until I put my art on the backburner and refocused my life that I was able to be happy. I lost a lot of money on buying and selling guitars as well. I had an addiction to new gear because getting it made me happy but it always faded. 

I know it sounds like I gave up on my dream but I didn't, just reassessed it and decided to work smarter, not harder. That is why I am happy right now.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I open-ended lent this to a family friend. It came back after two years. Going to keep it.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Managed to get myself to a consistent 3-mile pace at no more than 27:30, so now I'm moving back up to working on my 4-mile pace; came in yesterday for the first time this year at 35:37, so that's not far off from my old pace, just feels much worse with the mask covering nose/mouth.



Make that 33:39 as of yesterday, felt quite abysmal with the mask, but I plan to keep pushing it throughout the end of the year and hopefully at some point it becomes slightly less inconvenient


----------



## Mathemagician

Maintaining the ~25lbs I’ve lost by June of this year, since Covid started. I have another 10-15 to go but it’s “that last 15” and so it’s much slower going. Hit 100miles cycled, it’s not my primary exercise so for me that’s a lot given my rides are 5-7 miles each typically.

Also got my first bug in my eye yesterday while riding. Dat shit hurted bro, lmao.


----------



## cardinal

Not the fanciest and not the fastest thing out there, but really enjoying the car










Was my dad's car, which he loved. But he's a great dad and gave it to my brother when he needed a reliable car. Eventually was given back to my dad and over the years got beaten up a bit and then has just been parked for a while, as my dad moved on to another car. 

Decided I'd get it cleaned up, which I think has made my dad really happy to see it back out there again and I'm having a lot of fun working on a car again. Been a long time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Not the fanciest and not the fastest thing out there, but really enjoying the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was my dad's car, which he loved. But he's a great dad and gave it to my brother when he needed a reliable car. Eventually was given back to my dad and over the years got beaten up a bit and then has just been parked for a while, as my dad moved on to another car.
> 
> Decided I'd get it cleaned up, which I think has made my dad really happy to see it back out there again and I'm having a lot of fun working on a car again. Been a long time.



Looks mean as Hell. 

The gen 4.5 Stangs don't get nearly enough love.


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Not the fanciest and not the fastest thing out there, but really enjoying the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was my dad's car, which he loved. But he's a great dad and gave it to my brother when he needed a reliable car. Eventually was given back to my dad and over the years got beaten up a bit and then has just been parked for a while, as my dad moved on to another car.
> 
> Decided I'd get it cleaned up, which I think has made my dad really happy to see it back out there again and I'm having a lot of fun working on a car again. Been a long time.


Looks to be in great shape, congrats! Like Max said, that generation of mustangs are very overlooked.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Finally finished our guest bathroom remodel. Really glad to have this done... been taking way too long and as small as this room is, it was a complete pain in the ass. Also happy that it turned out like it did considering the bold accents. The other rooms that we've remodeled have all been more subdued but my wife allowed me to use my creative vision for this one and run with it. Anyway... this is the result.

Before: 









After:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TIL that Guts from Berserk is partially based off of Gotz Von Berchlingen, a real German mercenary and grade A badass.


----------



## BlackMastodon

High Plains Drifter said:


> Finally finished our guest bathroom remodel. Really glad to have this done... been taking way too long and as small as this room is, it was a complete pain in the ass. Also happy that it turned out like it did considering the bold accents. The other rooms that we've remodeled have all been more subdued but my wife allowed me to use my creative vision for this one and run with it. Anyway... this is the result.


Looks great man! Really nice colour pallette and work all around. Did you manage to salvage the vanity with just a fresh coat of paint?



KnightBrolaire said:


> TIL that Guts from Berserk is partially based off of Gotz Von *Berlichingen*, a real German mercenary and grade A badass.


Reading about him after seeing your post and the fact that the guy lived until he was 82 (in the 1500s no less) after 47 years of military activity is insane.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> Looks great man! Really nice colour pallette and work all around. Did you manage to salvage the vanity with just a fresh coat of paint?



Thanks, man. Really appreciate the kind words. Going into this project I really wanted a new vanity with a more modern/ high-end appearance but we just didn't have the funds to do that. Luckily the sink and faucet looked decent enough so yeah, I was able to salvage the old vanity with new caulking, fresh paint, chrome knobs, etc. The floating shelf over the toilet ( same thickness of the Formica top) also helped the old vanity to look more at home with the new aesthetics. Also, originally I was just going to do the cabinet doors in white but then decided to do them in the slate blue & black in order to further tie the vanity into the rest of the room. 

Btw, I really like the new light fixture and bulbs. The above pics don't capture the true warmth of the bulbs so posting a couple more pics that better show what that looks like.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> Finally finished our guest bathroom remodel. Really glad to have this done... been taking way too long and as small as this room is, it was a complete pain in the ass. Also happy that it turned out like it did considering the bold accents. The other rooms that we've remodeled have all been more subdued but my wife allowed me to use my creative vision for this one and run with it. Anyway... this is the result.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Love the blue. I just did one of our bathrooms in a similar color with black accents. 

Great job man, total transformation.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thank you, Max. Downside is that I don't want anyone to use it now lol. My wife supported my vision all the way until the ceiling. She initially cringed when I told her that I was going to paint it black but she absolutely loves it now... including the ceiling!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Been networking my ass off for the last year and a half at work and keeping my ear to the ground and it's finally paid off. A couple weeks ago I got an interview for a job I applied for in June, felt good about the interview but I try to be realistic. Today the manager called me and extended the offer. 

I'm so damn pumped, I'll finally be working in electric cars which I've wanted to do since starting there back in 2016. Feels incredible to finally have it pay off, and the manager seems like a great dude. The work is gonna be hard but I've been ready for a challenge for a couple of years now. 

Time to celebrate with some sushi.


----------



## sleewell

Just got my kids down. every night our twins sit on my lap to watch shows or read stories. They are 3 now, wont be able to fit them both much longer. Our older kids are too big now. Love those moments. Life is so good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Animaniacs is coming back. Prob the only good thing to happen this year


----------



## KnightBrolaire

_aesthetic

_


----------



## Kaura

I was watching a random ass Youtube video about daddy longlegs and recognized the synth preset they used in the background music. Not the first time this has happened and probably not the last one.


----------



## cwhitey2

My band played it's first show since March 2nd at the legendary Skatopia (the event was Backwoods Bash) in Ohio. God I missed playing live!!! Turnout was decent, we positive reactions (sold some merch) and we aced our set. 

Anyone else actually playing gigs?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Other than fucking up the .012 gauge B string I was attempting to put on, I put some lighter strings on my guitars, adjusted the neck relief, and got them intonated relatively close (I think anyways; hard to 100% without a strobe tuner), so that's awesome. Gonna check the neck relief and intonation in a few hours and see how they look.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Avoiding the election stuff like it's got covid, having a Scotch while enjoying Classical guitar covers of songs from Final Fantasy IX on YouTube.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Playing Tarkov and serenading my cat with my kazoo whenever I'm waiting for my scav cooldown to end.


----------



## r33per

I can finally tell family and friends that I'm going to be a dad in May 2021.
Incidentally, my wife will be a mum on that same day...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

plugged my synergy stuff into my archon's loop and it sounds significantly better than it did through my Revv. I'm hoping it'll sound even better through my Beta since it's packing kt120 tubes, but we'll see. I really hope it works because otherwise my GAS for a fryette 2/902 will skyrocket


----------



## Mathemagician

r33per said:


> I can finally tell family and friends that I'm going to be a dad in May 2021.
> Incidentally, my wife will be a mum on that same day...



So cool how that worked out timing wise!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Got a new bass yesterday, and got an Xbox Series X today.


----------



## p0ke

Seybsnilksz said:


> Xbox Series X



I'm kinda torn between what to do myself - I'm thinking about getting the Series S, because I want a console that fits inside my tv-unit and don't need the bd-drive, but then again, when I get a 4k (or 8k...) TV it'd be great if the console was still up for that. Also it sucks that the new Xboxes don't support the Kinect - I don't get why they can't just keep the backwards compatibilty using an adapter at least with old games... My kids love playing Let's Dance and Kinect Sports so they'll be disappointed when the new console won't support those.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tuned my classical to open c and it sounds awesome. I forgot how fun open tunings can be. Also my Beta makes a great power amp for my synergy modules.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Just did the first run of vocals for my W.A.S.P cover and I didn't die.....I sound like Lemmy on helium though...


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I work at a hardware store. I recently was transfered to the lumberyard and got promoted to supervisor. It's been 2 weeks. So far, I love my new job, it pays better, I burn a shitton of calories everyday and I won't have to endure endless christmas music.


----------



## ImNotAhab

The joy of watching Olivia Coleman and Gillian Anderson in The Crown, apex actors giving apex performances.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Insurance payout for my work accident approved today. $37k and change. 

Stoked to have this behind me, it’s been dragging on since May.


----------



## Obed1224

It might sound stupid but life is good rn because of a couple of things. I feel I'm where I'm supposed to be in terms of career/academics, got a partner rhat supports my decisions till the end (she still won't let me get a new guitar but I'm chipping away at that haha) and I'm grateful that I get to play music every now and then with guitars that I really love like my Solar A1.6 that I recently installed Fishman Fluences on. Bills are paid. Friends are good. I'm off all social media (lurk on here but ehh) and the family is in good health. A lot to be thankful for tbh .


----------



## Nicki

Found out last night that my wife is pregnant. I cried... A lot. Then I cried even more this morning. I'm going to be a dad in July 2021 and I can't wait.

We've decided to wait a few months to tell our families and friends.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nicki said:


> Found out last night that my wife is pregnant. I cried... A lot. Then I cried even more this morning. I'm going to be a dad in July 2021 and I can't wait.
> 
> We've decided to wait a few months to tell our families and friends.



Mazel Tov!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nicki said:


> Found out last night that my wife is pregnant. I cried... A lot. Then I cried even more this morning. I'm going to be a dad in July 2021 and I can't wait.
> 
> We've decided to wait a few months to tell our families and friends.



Congrats man! Thanks for telling us!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finally got my refund from ebay after fighting with a chinese seller who lied about shipping a jackson neck to me. I'm done buying chinese shit off ebay. Only warmoth or other usa companies from here on out if I can help it.


----------



## sleewell

got a used orange 4x12 yesterday.


----------



## Leviathus

Leviathus said:


> My favorite 3mm allen key has been missing for like a week now.


Found it!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Found it!


My friend has a few magnets that are pretty strong which hold a lot of his favorite allen keys, etc. It is pretty useful because once you're done using it at your bench, you can put it back rather then possibly misplacing it or whatever.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

♪OOOOHHHHHH it's beginning to look a looooot liiiike CHRIIIIIISTMAAASSS♫


----------



## MFB

Revised my resume so I can start looking for new jobs. Hitting 5 years at my current employer on Monday, and roughly 3.5 years in my current role that I'm now entirely over doing; tired of having to be the one holding everyone's hand when we're all working on the same jobs that are always the same things. I want to go back to doing something I actually felt comfortable doing and know how to do well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

daft punk makes excellent lounge music.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'll try to keep this "happy moment" brief. Generally speaking, my wife had a fairly shitty childhood. But one of the bright spots was Christmas at her grandparents. That's the backstory. Fast fwd to a couple weeks ago and we were looking thru her old photo-album and as she was looking at one particular Christmas pic, she exclaimed something to the effect of "OMG I remember these ornaments! I used to love touching them!" I was like "Cool!" but kinda shrugged it off as far as she could tell. 

Next day I went into sleuth-mode to see if I'd be able to track down anything similar to it. Keep in mind that it was a pretty crappy pic to begin with. Looked everywhere that I could think of and although I found some that were similar, I couldn't find the exact ones and figured they just don't make em anymore. but before giving up I decided to give etsy a shot and after scanning thru a couple pages... success! ( maybe lol). They not only looked similar but pretty much exact so I grabbed 10 of em hoping they'd be close to what she remembered. 

Fast fwd to a couple days ago when we were putting up the tree. As we started hanging ornaments, I stopped her and brought in the package that I had gift-wrapped. She was like "Huh??". She opened it up and immediately started bawling... just flat out bawling. Shit... she was actually trembling a little bit. I mean, needless to say, she was overjoyed and said that they were identical to the ones that she'd remembered as a kid. 

Anyway... I think that what resonated with me even more than her visual memory of these ornaments, was her tactile recollection. Seeing something that you experienced as a kid is one thing but the other senses are just as stimulating... ( sometimes even more-so I guess). Seeing her run her fingers over these ornaments as she so mindfully placed each one on the tree was so absolutely cool. Here's a pic of one of em. They really are lovely and they sparkle like crazy. Thanks so much for taking the time to read and I sincerely hope that all of you have a good Christmas this year despite all that 2020 has thus far put us through. 

Oh, and I honestly did condense this as much as I could lol.


----------



## MFB

Ran a 40:23 time for 5 miles, curious to see how my legs feel tomorrow. Keeping that 7.5/8mph pace after the 2 mile mark started to feel like a real grind.


----------



## Millul

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'll try to keep this "happy moment" brief.



Great story, HPD! Thank you for sharing it with us!
It made me happy just reading it


----------



## Mathemagician

Ordacleaphobia said:


> ♪OOOOHHHHHH it's beginning to look a looooot liiiike CHRIIIIIISTMAAASSS♫



You should have the slanted neck pocket and slanted frets and then just do straight scale. 



High Plains Drifter said:


> I'll try to keep this "happy moment" brief. Generally speaking, my wife had a fairly shitty childhood. But one of the bright spots was Christmas at her grandparents. That's the backstory. Fast fwd to a couple weeks ago and we were looking thru her old photo-album and as she was looking at one particular Christmas pic, she exclaimed something to the effect of "OMG I remember these ornaments! I used to love touching them!" I was like "Cool!" but kinda shrugged it off as far as she could tell.
> 
> Next day I went into sleuth-mode to see if I'd be able to track down anything similar to it. Keep in mind that it was a pretty crappy pic to begin with. Looked everywhere that I could think of and although I found some that were similar, I couldn't find the exact ones and figured they just don't make em anymore. but before giving up I decided to give etsy a shot and after scanning thru a couple pages... success! ( maybe lol). They not only looked similar but pretty much exact so I grabbed 10 of em hoping they'd be close to what she remembered.
> 
> Fast fwd to a couple days ago when we were putting up the tree. As we started hanging ornaments, I stopped her and brought in the package that I had gift-wrapped. She was like "Huh??". She opened it up and immediately started bawling... just flat out bawling. Shit... she was actually trembling a little bit. I mean, needless to say, she was overjoyed and said that they were identical to the ones that she'd remembered as a kid.
> 
> Anyway... I think that what resonated with me even more than her visual memory of these ornaments, was her tactile recollection. Seeing something that you experienced as a kid is one thing but the other senses are just as stimulating... ( sometimes even more-so I guess). Seeing her run her fingers over these ornaments as she so mindfully placed each one on the tree was so absolutely cool. Here's a pic of one of em. They really are lovely and they sparkle like crazy. Thanks so much for taking the time to read and I sincerely hope that all of you have a good Christmas this year despite all that 2020 has thus far put us through.
> 
> Oh, and I honestly did condense this as much as I could lol.



Goddamn that is adorable. You rule. I wanna be this cool. (That is not sarcasm- just adding this to be safe.)



MFB said:


> Ran a 40:23 time for 5 miles, curious to see how my legs feel tomorrow. Keeping that 7.5/8mph pace after the 2 mile mark started to feel like a real grind.



Jelly. You’re going to feel like jelly. Running is the woooOOOOOoooOOOOrst!


----------



## LordCashew

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'll try to keep this "happy moment" brief. Generally speaking, my wife had a fairly shitty childhood. But one of the bright spots was Christmas at her grandparents. That's the backstory. Fast fwd to a couple weeks ago and we were looking thru her old photo-album and as she was looking at one particular Christmas pic, she exclaimed something to the effect of "OMG I remember these ornaments! I used to love touching them!" I was like "Cool!" but kinda shrugged it off as far as she could tell.
> 
> Next day I went into sleuth-mode to see if I'd be able to track down anything similar to it. Keep in mind that it was a pretty crappy pic to begin with. Looked everywhere that I could think of and although I found some that were similar, I couldn't find the exact ones and figured they just don't make em anymore. but before giving up I decided to give etsy a shot and after scanning thru a couple pages... success! ( maybe lol). They not only looked similar but pretty much exact so I grabbed 10 of em hoping they'd be close to what she remembered.
> 
> Fast fwd to a couple days ago when we were putting up the tree. As we started hanging ornaments, I stopped her and brought in the package that I had gift-wrapped. She was like "Huh??". She opened it up and immediately started bawling... just flat out bawling. Shit... she was actually trembling a little bit. I mean, needless to say, she was overjoyed and said that they were identical to the ones that she'd remembered as a kid.
> 
> Anyway... I think that what resonated with me even more than her visual memory of these ornaments, was her tactile recollection. Seeing something that you experienced as a kid is one thing but the other senses are just as stimulating... ( sometimes even more-so I guess). Seeing her run her fingers over these ornaments as she so mindfully placed each one on the tree was so absolutely cool. Here's a pic of one of em. They really are lovely and they sparkle like crazy. Thanks so much for taking the time to read and I sincerely hope that all of you have a good Christmas this year despite all that 2020 has thus far put us through.
> 
> Oh, and I honestly did condense this as much as I could lol.



Dude that was pretty incredible. Such stark contrast to so many guys that are just emotionally incompetent or even use whatever emotional understanding they have as leverage over women. Thanks for posting, it's a great example for folks out there who might need a little inspiration to take things up a notch in their relationships. Not just the thoughtfulness of the gift, but the way you experienced it _with _her.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Millul said:


> Great story, HPD! Thank you for sharing it with us!
> It made me happy just reading it





Mathemagician said:


> Goddamn that is adorable. You rule. I wanna be this cool. (That is not sarcasm- just adding this to be safe.)





LordIronSpatula said:


> Dude that was pretty incredible. Such stark contrast to so many guys that are just emotionally incompetent or even use whatever emotional understanding they have as leverage over women. Thanks for posting, it's a great example for folks out there who might need a little inspiration to take things up a notch in their relationships. Not just the thoughtfulness of the gift, but the way you experienced it _with _her.



Not sure if you guys realize how much your kind words mean but thank you. I've spent a great deal of my life not really fitting in nor feeling comfortable expressing personal experiences like this so the receptiveness here is quite humbling and welcome to say the least. My wife came along at a time that was otherwise fairly dark and uncertain for me. To love and appreciate someone so genuine, compassionate, and positive as her, comes very easy. It still amazes me that healthy relationships can develop even within the most broken of hearts and although I often feel that I will never measure up to what she deserves, what's so incredible to me is that to this day, she has never made me feel that way. 

She absolutely loves Christmas but this one will be very different due to the pandemic, financial strain, etc. I was hoping to have my PRS S2 sold by now so that I could've gotten her a few things that she wants but sadly that hasn't happened yet. Fortunately she's not at all materialistic lol so I'll just continue doing what I can to hopefully make this holiday special for her. And despite not having much of a Christmas this year, we've got a roof over our heads and food to eat and we have each other. And right now, that seems like a lot... especially when we consider those that are far less fortunate right now. Let's hope that 2021 will be much better for us all. Thank you guys again. I sincerely appreciate your kindness and support.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Mathemagician said:


> You should have the slanted neck pocket and slanted frets and then just do straight scale.



Woah, easy boss- I'm not a satanist 



High Plains Drifter said:


> And despite not having much of a Christmas this year, we've got a roof over our heads and food to eat and we have each other. And right now, that seems like a lot... especially when we consider those that are far less fortunate right now. Let's hope that 2021 will be much better for us all. Thank you guys again. I sincerely appreciate your kindness and support.



_Literally_ the spirit of the holiday. Preach, man- having good people in your life is all we can ask for.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Woah, easy boss- I'm not a satanist
> 
> 
> 
> _Literally_ the spirit of the holiday. Preach, man- having good people in your life is all we can ask for.



I fumbled slanted pickups and typo’d “frets”. Ugh. But yeah. Optical illusion time!


----------



## Millul

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not sure if you guys realize how much your kind words mean but thank you. I've spent a great deal of my life not really fitting in nor feeling comfortable expressing personal experiences like this so the receptiveness here is quite humbling and welcome to say the least. My wife came along at a time that was otherwise fairly dark and uncertain for me. To love and appreciate someone so genuine, compassionate, and positive as her, comes very easy. It still amazes me that healthy relationships can develop even within the most broken of hearts and although I often feel that I will never measure up to what she deserves, what's so incredible to me is that to this day, she has never made me feel that way.
> 
> She absolutely loves Christmas but this one will be very different due to the pandemic, financial strain, etc. I was hoping to have my PRS S2 sold by now so that I could've gotten her a few things that she wants but sadly that hasn't happened yet. Fortunately she's not at all materialistic lol so I'll just continue doing what I can to hopefully make this holiday special for her. And despite not having much of a Christmas this year, we've got a roof over our heads and food to eat and we have each other. And right now, that seems like a lot... especially when we consider those that are far less fortunate right now. Let's hope that 2021 will be much better for us all. Thank you guys again. I sincerely appreciate your kindness and support.



Well, the other guys here expressed it much better than I did, but I think everyone who read could relate to the kind of feelings that both your wife and you experienced when she saw and touched the decorations you got her - these epiphanies can be super intense and some times overwhelming, and what really hit home for me was your level of "connection" with your wife, which transpired from your actions and from your words, how you told us this tale.

That's relationship-goal stuff, mate - thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Mprinsje

A song by my band got played on BBC radio one's rock show this evening.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I bought these as my studio shoes. I regret nothing.


----------



## John




----------



## MFB

See what happens when you take on anyone?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

His last comment I saw was about 15 year old boys and 25 year old women not being "pedophilia." What a twat.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

johnucol said:


>


----------



## John

Spaced Out Ace said:


> His last comment I saw was about 15 year old boys and 25 year old women not being "pedophilia." What a twat.



Yeah, it was absolutely full of cringe, and they finally got their Twitter account suspended from the aforementioned. What makes that even more pathetic and awkward was their one hit blunder song "Headstrong" was part of the Kidz Bop album compilation.


----------



## John

MFB said:


> See what happens when you take on anyone?



"This is not where you belong."

-FB, Instagram, Twitter


----------



## cwhitey2

johnucol said:


>


Please join for all the laughs.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/713170036156592


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Revised my resume so I can start looking for new jobs. Hitting 5 years at my current employer on Monday, and roughly 3.5 years in my current role that I'm now entirely over doing; tired of having to be the one holding everyone's hand when we're all working on the same jobs that are always the same things. I want to go back to doing something I actually felt comfortable doing and know how to do well.



Not to make a mountain out of a molehill, but heard back from a recruiter today, there's an opening up in Maine that I might be a good fit for and it'd mean hella cheaper living in Maine; plus my experience and whatnot still warrants a decent salary, and the housing market is fucking peanuts compared to around here. I could legit get the house I was waiting for within like, a year if I wanted to since I've got roughly $25K saved a downpayment. It'd mean moving out from Boston, but it's legit only an hour from where I grew up so it's not like coming down to see friends/family would be that difficult - hell one of my friends already lives up there, and another is looking at places in that area as well, so it's getting to be the place to move to apparently.

This is just the first one I've heard back on, but the prospect of relocating isn't too bad right now


----------



## Nicki

I finally got my Plex server back up and running AND figured out why it could no longer be accessed over the internet... Stupid Rogers modem reassigning my router a new IP. Static IP'd that shit so it doesn't happen again.

My damn network setup is too fucking complicated. I need to find a way to simplify it.


----------



## MFB

I don't know if "happy" is the word, but man, watching the Cyberpunk release with zero investment in it has been a wild ride. This game has been hyped for so long, and everyone has been on CDPR's nuts from Witcher 3 that there was absolutely no way it could live up to expectations; now its out, the CDPR fanboys are defending the fuck out of them, the game clearly wasn't optimized to perform the way it should have on any platform which looks bad after they withheld reviews that clearly would have indicated that. 

Maybe, just maybe, this will be the one that shows how broken gaming development cycle is.


----------



## TedEH

MFB said:


> Maybe, just maybe, this will be the one that shows how broken gaming development cycle is.


You say that like it's not a known thing, inside and outside of the process. Everyone _knows_ it's broken. What nobody knows is how to fix it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Remote controlled LED candles came in today. I wish the flicker was a little more nonrhythmic but I'm still pleased.


----------



## MFB

Apparently 5 year anniversary at my company means a $250 gift card, so huzzah, this makes getting rid of my SGs for new non-neck dive guitars that much easier


----------



## sleewell

Band practice tonight. full stack loud as fuck. Hells yea!


----------



## Kaura

Omg, finally had time and energy to resolder a loose wire on my (only) 7-string after 6 months since the last try. Now it actually seems to hold unlike last time. It's ben so long since I've played that guitar that it feels like the day I bought it. Also, fired up Cubase for the first time since summer. Planning to write and record at least one song until the year ends.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Got a positive review for my last album
https://brutalresonance.com/review/helvete-inc-the-new-flesh/


----------



## SD83

Been allowed to leave the house again after 10 days of quarantine. Two weeks ago I went for a walk with a friend of mine who was tested positive for COVID19 a few days later, she called me when she got her test, told me she had told the local health authorities, they called me an hour later, and after hearing me out decided I'd have to stay home until 14 days after we met and it would only make sense to test me no earlier than 10 days in. 
First big "fuck yeah" moment was when the test came back negative on friday (especially since I kinda have a mild case of asthma and usually whenever possible help my mom around the house and my fathers health is rapidly deteriorating these days, at 69 years... it was bad enough to not be available to help, but to infect him... I'd rather not think about that), but I had no idea just how happy it could make me just to go out cycling for an hour or so... 
I had a few conversations lately with friends, saying how much this year reminded us that so many things we take for granted just aren't and that we should be more grateful once we're able to enjoy them again, but I never thought of "going for a walk" as one of these things. Being able to leave the house whenever you want to. In a few weeks I'll probably not think about it as such any more again, but right now, it's just great  
(that said, I don't think rules that are not enforced make much sense and while there are fines, unless you get into an accident or caught speeding or anthing like that, I could basically have done whatever I wanted)


----------



## sleewell

Bought a 16 channel mackie mixer w USB this weekend. pretty pumped. hopefully we can get some good recordings and were talking about streaming parts of our rehearsals.


----------



## Millul

SD83 said:


> Been allowed to leave the house again after 10 days of quarantine. Two weeks ago I went for a walk with a friend of mine who was tested positive for COVID19 a few days later, she called me when she got her test, told me she had told the local health authorities, they called me an hour later, and after hearing me out decided I'd have to stay home until 14 days after we met and it would only make sense to test me no earlier than 10 days in.
> First big "fuck yeah" moment was when the test came back negative on friday (especially since I kinda have a mild case of asthma and usually whenever possible help my mom around the house and my fathers health is rapidly deteriorating these days, at 69 years... it was bad enough to not be available to help, but to infect him... I'd rather not think about that), but I had no idea just how happy it could make me just to go out cycling for an hour or so...
> I had a few conversations lately with friends, saying how much this year reminded us that so many things we take for granted just aren't and that we should be more grateful once we're able to enjoy them again, but I never thought of "going for a walk" as one of these things. Being able to leave the house whenever you want to. In a few weeks I'll probably not think about it as such any more again, but right now, it's just great
> (that said, I don't think rules that are not enforced make much sense and while there are fines, unless you get into an accident or caught speeding or anthing like that, I could basically have done whatever I wanted)



That is the reason I'm staying in Dresden and not going back to italy over the holidays - I don't have "it", but I want ZERO chances of being a risk factor for my paremts (77 and 70).

Congrats on ending your quarantine!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Hardest semester yet, terrible lease and house, massive breakup, zoom university, corona in the city, beat from the summer and worn out going into and out of the semester. 

4.0 QPA and 3.84 total, highest maxes in the gym yet, best sax performance I've put on ever, guitar playing is getting better, I look good and feel good. 

Now if only someone would ever text me back


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Hardest semester yet, terrible lease and house, massive breakup, zoom university, corona in the city, beat from the summer and worn out going into and out of the semester.
> 
> 4.0 QPA and 3.84 total, highest maxes in the gym yet, best sax performance I've put on ever, guitar playing is getting better, I look good and feel good.
> 
> Now if only someone would ever text me back


For some reason, the scene in A Nightmare on Elm St 2 came to mind reading that last line where Freddy goes "Help yourself, fucker!" Instead though, it was, "Text yourself, fucker!"

I don't know, don't ask. My brain is stew after seeing a cat get its leg fucked up by some dog. I had to stop it, couldn't help further, and feeling like shit because of it. Honestly, I really don't like dogs much.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> For some reason, the scene in A Nightmare on Elm St 2 came to mind reading that last line where Freddy goes "Help yourself, fucker!" Instead though, it was, "Text yourself, fucker!"
> 
> I don't know, don't ask. My brain is stew after seeing a cat get its leg fucked up by some dog. I had to stop it, couldn't help further, and feeling like shit because of it. Honestly, I really don't like dogs much.



Cats > dogs honestly, people say cats are mean and unaffectionate but they've never met a mean dog then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Cats > dogs honestly, people say cats are mean and unaffectionate but they've never met a mean dog then.


I find some dogs to be decent, but a lot of them have a frequency that just doesn't... I dunno. My cousin had two dogs that I'd take care of when he and his wife were out of town who were great. They were pretty much perfect. They'd lounge when it was time to do so, they'd play when it wasn't a pain in the ass (such as, for instance, while I was trying to do something like sleep), and they were well behaved. That said, lots of dogs just get on my nerves, because they are constantly going back and forth, or have to be told numerous times a day to stop barking at nothing.


----------



## TedEH

It took me a long time to realize that different dog breeds are entirely different animals. Some of them just bark at nothing. Some of them just run for no reason. Some of them are really hard-headed. But occasionally you come across a dog that, I dunno if it's breed or training or what, is just the most pleasant thing to have around. Usually some big dufus of a dog that mostly entertains itself and is happy to see you. I won't claim everyone's a "dog person" but I think maybe some that don't get along with dogs just don't gel with the character of some breeds.

I've had a lot of Huskies before and while I like their character for the most part, they're too high energy and exhausting. I think people around here like them because they "look cool" more than anything else, but I'm not so sure they make good house pets. I used to have some kind of weiner dog mix, and it was a great dog except that it had attachment issues and would panic if left alone.

A friend of mine has the kind of dog I'd want if I got another dog: it's a lab / rottweiler mix - I think it gets most of its character from the lab side but has the colours of a rottweiler. It's exactly that big dopey just-happy-to-see-you kind of dog that is mostly content to exist and entertain itself most of the time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TedEH said:


> It took me a long time to realize that different dog breeds are entirely different animals. Some of them just bark at nothing. Some of them just run for no reason. Some of them are really hard-headed. But occasionally you come across a dog that, I dunno if it's breed or training or what, is just the most pleasant thing to have around. Usually some big dufus of a dog that mostly entertains itself and is happy to see you. I won't claim everyone's a "dog person" but I think maybe some that don't get along with dogs just don't gel with the character of some breeds.
> 
> I've had a lot of Huskies before and while I like their character for the most part, they're too high energy and exhausting. I think people around here like them because they "look cool" more than anything else, but I'm not so sure they make good house pets. I used to have some kind of weiner dog mix, and it was a great dog except that it had attachment issues and would panic if left alone.
> 
> A friend of mine has the kind of dog I'd want if I got another dog: it's a lab / rottweiler mix - I think it gets most of its character from the lab side but has the colours of a rottweiler. It's exactly that big dopey just-happy-to-see-you kind of dog that is mostly content to exist and entertain itself most of the time.



I've worked with dogs (rescues, transit, kennels, etc.) for many years, and you're pretty much spot on. 

Some breeds tend to have certain personality traits, which usually tie into how smart, healthy, and food & prey motivated the dog is. 

Nurture will always have a significant impact, but pretty much anything Lab will be sweet, not very bright, and food motivated, so fairly easy to train and ply while being a great companion. 

Huskies (and Malamutes) tend to be stupid and obstinate, and generally the dumber the dog the more loud they'll be. They can be super sweet though, and "stupid" is all relative. 

When it comes to mutts, some breeds will always come through no matter what they're mixed with.


----------



## LordCashew

I used to think I was 100% a dog person but recently I’ve realized my family’s cats were just outlier-level assholes.

When I was a kid we had two cats at different times. One was an unusually large tabby, the other a gray Norwegian forest cat. Both were “adopted.” Both would do shady stuff like hide under the cars or behind furniture and then full on attack us - like latched on to our legs, claws out, biting... pretty nuts. I was never mean to them or anything. 

Is there a genetic component to this in cats like in dog breeds? Or is it more socialization? I’ve since met several cats who are sweet and inquisitive, but they’ve all been significantly smaller and had softer coats. I’d 100% rather have one of them than a shivering chihuahua that can’t STFU or a lab that’s always bouncing off the walls and eating everything.


----------



## p0ke

Got a new Presonus Audiobox for x-mas. Really stoked to finally get out of firewireland  Though I'll still need to use the old Phase 88's for band stuff, because of all the inputs...


----------



## ElRay

Plus side of COVID: The whole family is together for the holidays. No travel, no deaths, no other illnesses


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LordIronSpatula said:


> I used to think I was 100% a dog person but recently I’ve realized my family’s cats were just outlier-level assholes.
> 
> When I was a kid we had two cats at different times. One was an unusually large tabby, the other a gray Norwegian forest cat. Both were “adopted.” Both would do shady stuff like hide under the cars or behind furniture and then full on attack us - like latched on to our legs, claws out, biting... pretty nuts. I was never mean to them or anything.
> 
> Is there a genetic component to this in cats like in dog breeds? Or is it more socialization? I’ve since met several cats who are sweet and inquisitive, but they’ve all been significantly smaller and had softer coats. I’d 100% rather have one of them than a shivering chihuahua that can’t STFU or a lab that’s always bouncing off the walls and eating everything.



Dude... SSO converted me to cat guy. I really think with cats that it's the socialization and the way they're treated. Our cat is a queen but she's SO very well behaved. She never whines for anything, never begs for food nor treats, and more importantly stays away from my wife and I when we're eating. She's never destroyed a single piece of furniture and won't even play around my guitars on stands. If a toy goes under one of my guitars then she's done playing till someone retrieves it. She's impeccably clean, and religiously housebroken. She respects that we allow her to do a lot of things but that there are boundaries and limitations. 

She has her super silly moments but loves chilling with us as well. She never demands our attention and if anything, gets tired of us at times. She's never once treated my wife or I aggressively nor have we ever acted aggressively towards her. We don't mess with her even though we play with her a lot and that seems to give her great solace. Another cool thing is that when I'm talking to my wife, our kitty sometimes lays right in front of me like she's catching a vibe from my voice. I've seen that behavior in dogs but never knew it existed in cats. 

I always had a dog as my right hand bro and just never considered a cat to be anything but a pain in the ass, indifferent, and potentially mean. But my wife wanted a cat for a long time so after a great deal of apprehensive consideration, I told her that we could look for one but that it had to be healthy as I had no desire to expend a lot of special care on a cat. Then one day, my wife became taken with a frail little rescued feline. She was all alone... quarantining away from the community cat room.. had a URI, runny eyes, sneezy, and was a little banged up from the streets. Her faint little mews and chirps just did a number on my wife so we took her home. And although I had some reservations about the adoption, it didn't take long for her timidness and always mindful behavior to melt my heart too.

I now realize how loving and wonderful cats can actually be... given a good home with loving caregivers. I still appreciate dogs but they possess certain traits, quirks, and requirements that I don't really jive with the older that I get ( barking being a big part of that). I remember saying before we got our kitty that I was never gonna clean a litter box or be forced to feed a cat any elaborate diet. Now I buy fresh shrimp at the seafood counter twice a week and happily cater to her every unique need. Crazy how your priorities and perspectives change lol. I honestly can't imagine life without her and as a former dog guy, that's something that I could've never thought possible. 

And yeah... she's small compared to a lot of adult cats and has an insanely soft coat.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I hate cats


----------



## Steinmetzify

My Herbert is on the move and out of the black hole that is the Perrysburg OH FedEx hub


----------



## MFB

Finally got my portfolio sent off to the company up in Maine, so the ball is in their court now depending on if it was relevant (along with the explanations I gave of why I included what I did), and managed to get an interview with the company I was 3 rounds in with prior to COVID lockdowns last year. Either one means a sizeable raise and the ability to GTFO out of my current situation that I am not a fan of.


----------



## r33per

This afternoon I saw my baby's face on an ultrasound monitor - a bonnie wee cracker, just like its father...

I saw the four chambers of the heart, properly divided and already pumping life blood around - it is currently the size of a thumbnail. I saw the arteries delivering the blood to the lungs and the rest of its body. I saw its wee arm getting in the way of the picture and obscuring everything (what a nuisance, just like its father...). I saw its brain, spine, arms, hands, legs, feet, stomach, kidneys - even the formation of skin over the bone structure.
And although the printed photo we got was a side on profile, right at the end our baby turned about and looked right at us, its wee face as clear as - well, about as clear as an ultrasound can be. 


Missus and I are well excited. 18 weeks to go...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r33per said:


> This afternoon I saw my baby's face on an ultrasound monitor - a bonnie wee cracker, just like its father...
> 
> I saw the four chambers of the heart, properly divided and already pumping life blood around - it is currently the size of a thumbnail. I saw the arteries delivering the blood to the lungs and the rest of its body. I saw its wee arm getting in the way of the picture and obscuring everything (what a nuisance, just like its father...). I saw its brain, spine, arms, hands, legs, feet, stomach, kidneys - even the formation of skin over the bone structure.
> And although the printed photo we got was a side on profile, right at the end our baby turned about and looked right at us, its wee face as clear as - well, about as clear as an ultrasound can be.
> 
> 
> Missus and I are well excited. 18 weeks to go...



Mazel tov!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Got dat stimmy today. So I ordered all the shit I need to mod my Dean. And now we play the waiting game


----------



## MFB

Not my guitar, but this Christmas gift to myself showed up today


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MFB said:


> Not my guitar, but this Christmas gift to myself showed up today


Noice


----------



## MFB

MY GUITAR HAS FINALLY ARRIVED IN MY STATE!

It might be at another shipping hub, but it's only an hour or two away, it's about god damn time. And to think, this day came the day after my signed Mastodon pinwheel splatter vinyl showed up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a dude tried to insult me on IG by calling me a guitar weeb 
Easily the most milquetoast and low effort insult ever thrown my way.


----------



## Anquished

New guitar coming tomorrow! 

Will post pics of course..


----------



## MFB

ITS OUT FOR DELIVERY. 

ITS. OUT. FOR. DELIVERY!


----------



## Kaura

Not really happy, more like amused. I'm currently witnessing the worst blizzard I've ever seen. Driving home from work felt like driving through an apocalypse. There were big rigs stuck literally on every intersection I went through, even had to take a detour because I couldn't pass one of them. Almost drove into a snowbank myself while staring at one of the trucks. I guess I'm happy I have a day off tomorrow so I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Not really happy, more like amused. I'm currently witnessing the worst blizzard I've ever seen. Driving home from work felt like driving through an apocalypse. There were big rigs stuck literally on every intersection I went through, even had to take a detour because I couldn't pass one of them. Almost drove into a snowbank myself while staring at one of the trucks. I guess I'm happy I have a day off tomorrow so I don't have to go anywhere.



I'm happy that there's snow in the first place (because last year there was none and it was just grey and miserable all "winter" long), but come on, a little limiting wouldn't hurt anyone  TBH there isn't that much of it yet, but it doesn't look like it'll stop coming anytime soon... Ah well, kids should be happy at least.

Here's my back yard right now:


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> I'm happy that there's snow in the first place (because last year there was none and it was just grey and miserable all "winter" long), but come on, a little limiting wouldn't hurt anyone  TBH there isn't that much of it yet, but it doesn't look like it'll stop coming anytime soon... Ah well, kids should be happy at least.
> 
> Here's my back yard right now:



That doesn't even look as bad as here. There were literally snow dunes on the sidewalks when I walked home.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> That doesn't even look as bad as here. There were literally snow dunes on the sidewalks when I walked home.



It's a bit hard to tell from the pic and also, that backyard hasn't been plowed at all apart from the little path in the middle (so the snow is spread quite evenly). There are dunes on the street here too, and even the backyard is almost knee deep at a few points.
But like I said, it isn't really that much compared to 3 years ago for example.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Gatecreeper album coming out tonight


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> It's a bit hard to tell from the pic and also, that backyard hasn't been plowed at all apart from the little path in the middle (so the snow is spread quite evenly). There are dunes on the street here too, and even the backyard is almost knee deep at a few points.
> But like I said, it isn't really that much compared to 3 years ago for example.



57cm of snow in here, and I can see everyone digging their cars out


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> 57cm of snow in here, and I can see everyone digging their cars out



Yep, I went to take the plastic recyclables out yesterday evening and around the recycling thing where it hadn't been plowed at all it was something like that as well  Had to step into the snow to get to it and I was literally balls deep in snow. And apparently it's been snowing all day today as well (I wouldn't know because I've been sitting in my home office in the basement all day).


----------



## p0ke

We stopped buying eggs from the store, and instead my wife buys them directly from a local producer. They cost a little more, but those eggs are pretty damned delicious! I never thought there'd any difference, but there really is. I don't know if it's because they're absolutely fresh (the producer gets them from the henhouse just before my wife picks them up) or if it's because the hens walk free instead of sitting in cages, but anyway. Environmentally friendly too, I suppose


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> We stopped buying eggs from the store, and instead my wife buys them directly from a local producer. They cost a little more, but those eggs are pretty damned delicious! I never thought there'd any difference, but there really is. I don't know if it's because they're absolutely fresh (the producer gets them from the henhouse just before my wife picks them up) or if it's because the hens walk free instead of sitting in cages, but anyway. Environmentally friendly too, I suppose



My wife loves eggs... scrambled or hard-boiled mostly. We stopped buying the cheap grocery store variety and instead started buying at our local farmer's market. When we can't find them there then we'll buy from the grocery but she'll only get the organic/ cage-free/ non-GMO eggs now. First time she tried the more ethically produced eggs, she raved about how much better they tasted. I didn't necessarily believe it but they certainly appeared different.... darker yolks, thicker whites, etc. And when I tried them I realized she was right. They do taste much better. I also noticed that the shells are a bit thinner and subsequently harder to peel but even given the higher price, she and I both feel that the positive aspects of locally sourced/ free-range eggs are worth it.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I find the shells on free-range/farm fresh eggs to be waaaaay harder than the cheap alternatives. I have enough trouble cracking them into the bowl without the shell shattering and getting bits in the egg mix, don't even wanna try to peel a hard boiled one.


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> I find the shells on free-range/farm fresh eggs to be waaaaay harder than the cheap alternatives. I have enough trouble cracking them into the bowl without the shell shattering and getting bits in the egg mix, don't even wanna try to peel a hard boiled one.



I haven't had any problems cracking ours, but peeling them when they have been boiled is definitely a bit more difficult. The white sort of sticks to the shell really tight and when peeling you end up throwing away a fair bit of the egg. But I don't really care, I'm not that into boiled eggs anyway.


----------



## Kaura

Finally got offered a parking space from a parking hall. Well, actually this is the second time because the first time I had to refuse because I didn't have the cheddar to pay for it. Which makes it more bittersweet because I definitely could have used the space this week. My car is still sitting outside covered in snow and today it was -22C (-7.6F) when I left for work. Gonna have to buy a snow shovel tomorrow to get it out.


----------



## p0ke

I just noticed a funny detail on my audio interface. The headphone volume control goes to 11


----------



## LordCashew

p0ke said:


> I haven't had any problems cracking ours, but peeling them when they have been boiled is definitely a bit more difficult. The white sort of sticks to the shell really tight and when peeling you end up throwing away a fair bit of the egg. But I don't really care, I'm not that into boiled eggs anyway.


This is pretty common on any eggs that are fresh. If they've been refrigerated for a while, they lose some water through their shells which causes the inside of the egg to shrink slightly. This makes it easier to detach from the shell once it's boiled. I've had bulk eggs that were impossible to peel because they were fresh and (less frequently) home-grown eggs that were easy to peel because they had been in the fridge for weeks. There's certainly still a difference in flavor though.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackMastodon said:


> I find the shells on free-range/farm fresh eggs to be waaaaay harder than the cheap alternatives. I have enough trouble cracking them into the bowl without the shell shattering and getting bits in the egg mix, don't even wanna try to peel a hard boiled one.



I'm sitting here reading this page and I asked my wife "Aren't the shells thinner on the eggs that we get now?" She said no, they're thicker than the regular ones. So I stand corrected.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm seasoning a new cast iron pan with coconut oil right now and my house smells delicious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TIL mosin nagants had pitchfork bayonets as an option.


----------



## jaxadam

Supercross season opener tonight.


----------



## Mprinsje

Bought a new (2nd hand) iMac. My old one I got from my dad and was from 2008 or something, couldn't really record more than 8 tracks with vst's and FX on them. Had 2gig ram lol

New one is from 2013 or 2014, with 8 gig ram (probably not a lot for most of you but for me it's so much better), and the guy I bought it from installed a 1tb ssd about a year ago. 

Even though it's not the newest of the new, it's such an improvement over what I had. And he had logic Pro X already installed, so now I have that too.


----------



## p0ke

Mprinsje said:


> Bought a new (2nd hand) iMac. My old one I got from my dad and was from 2008 or something, couldn't really record more than 8 tracks with vst's and FX on them. Had 2gig ram lol
> 
> New one is from 2013 or 2014, with 8 gig ram (probably not a lot for most of you but for me it's so much better), and the guy I bought it from installed a 1tb ssd about a year ago.
> 
> Even though it's not the newest of the new, it's such an improvement over what I had. And he had logic Pro X already installed, so now I have that too.



FYI installing more RAM is also a piece of cake on iMacs, unlike everything else. You just open the lid at the bottom (2 screws) and the RAM's directly accessible. I've got 16GB in mine (2010 model I think), and it cost me 89€ (+I sold the initial 4GB for 25€). Prices have probably gone down a bit too.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Happy to finally get our dining room finished. This eyesore of a room was pretty far down on the remodel priority list when we bought this house a little over a year ago because we knew that we wouldn't be actually utilizing a formal dining room very often. So we concentrated on the kitchen, hallways, living room, and guest bathroom. But when we eventually finished those rooms, we needed to finally address this one. Over the past year, we've been using this room for coats, shoes, recyclable trash, a refrigerator, and all kinds of other junk. It was a mess. Really happy with how it came out although it was a bitch due to having to remove the old wallpaper boarder and a bunch of other work that I didn't account for. Ceiling looks white-ish in pics but it's actually the same color as the kitchen which helps to tie the two rooms together. Anyway... obligatory pics...


----------



## thebeesknees22

wow that's a massive improvement! nice job!


----------



## jaxadam

Very nice. Tell me how much fun it was hanging those three wave pictures.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

thebeesknees22 said:


> wow that's a massive improvement! nice job!



Thanks, man. It was definitely hideous so any improvement is a big improvement! 



jaxadam said:


> Very nice. Tell me how much fun it was hanging those three wave pictures.



Thank you. The hardest part is the anxiety! When I was done hanging them she said "Doesn't that one on the end need to come up just a bit?". I was like "Well I think that you should be more concerned about me choking you out but whatever". But she was right so I had to raise one of 'em about 3 mm. The hard part as I'm sure you know... is that they have to be hung at the same exact height as well as perfectly spaced AND perfectly leveled. It's not as easy to achieve as some ppl might think! Plus I had to pull 'em all down in order to paint the sides white. Can't have 'em look legit if the print is wrapping around the sides lol. 

What was worse, was thinking that the red would cover the mint green... disaster. Then I painted the entire room with white primer before being told by Sherwin Williams that we'd actually need to use a P5. So I shit you not... walls are original green + red + white + grey + red again. How bout that!


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thank you. The hardest part is the anxiety! When I was done hanging them she said "Doesn't that one on the end need to come up just a bit?". I was like "Well I think that you should be more concerned about me choking you out but whatever". But she was right so I had to raise one of 'em about 3 mm. The hard part as I'm sure you know... is that they have to be hung at the same exact height as well as perfectly spaced AND perfectly leveled. It's not as easy to achieve as some ppl might think! Plus I had to pull 'em all down in order to paint the sides white. Can't have 'em look legit if the print is wrapping around the sides lol.
> 
> What was worse, was thinking that the red would cover the mint green... disaster. Then I painted the entire room with white primer before being told by Sherwin Williams that we'd actually need to use a P5. So I shit you not... walls are original green + red + white + grey + red again. How bout that!



A laser level has saved my ass. I had to hang 6 pics above a crib and that was a motherfucker.

What SW paint did you use? Something like Duration or Emerald should have covered that mint in one coat.


----------



## MFB

I was just going to say, if you did that without a laser level, then you have the patience of a saint  I'm surprised you didn't opt to try and find one long frame that you could put the border over to create three panes.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MFB said:


> I was just going to say, if you did that without a laser level, then you have the patience of a saint  I'm surprised you didn't opt to try and find one long frame that you could put the border over to create three panes.



I have major OCD when it comes to things like this and didn't use a laser level. The large frame is a good idea but too late now lol. What's even more of a PITA is setting curtain rods and brackets. With telescoping rods there winds up being a dependency in the leveling due to the rods being different diameters. To combat that on the dining room curtain as well as with the full length curtains in our living room, I chose to cut the larger rod in half and then use those two halves at either end. That way it's even all the way from one side to the other. The brackets in the dining room were also a pain b/c I used nicer looking brackets that weren't compatible with the diameter of the rod. So I had to fabricate a couple inserts to remedy that discrepancy. I utilized two different levels, calipers, and a framing square to accomplish all that. But hey.. the brackets look sweet and the whole deal is perfectly level lol. 







jaxadam said:


> A laser level has saved my ass. I had to hang 6 pics above a crib and that was a motherfucker.
> 
> What SW paint did you use? Something like Duration or Emerald should have covered that mint in one coat.



Damn.. That would truly suck! I've actually got a laser level but I never use it. 

It was weird. I originally used a Valspar Ultra but it was a wreck. Dark areas/ light areas/ lots of streaking. I returned it and then went with a Valspar white primer but then ultimately finished with the SW P5 grey primer and SW Showcase. The whole thing was an ordeal to say the least lol. A Sherwin Williams rep said that dark reds are one of the hardest to do well/ streak free. The Showcase or Emerald might have worked just by itself with 2-3 coats but at that point I wasn't willing to risk it so we put down the primer.


----------



## MFB

Oh man, my OCD about curtain rods is off the charts, all hells breaks loose if I ever accidentally nudge one off from where it normally sits.


----------



## Church2224

Found out from my buddy who got me on with my new company that we may be starting a new branch soon. Out owner has been asking him to scout out sites for a new branch. If that does happen my friend will be the branch manager and they will make me branch operations manager/ assistant branch manager.

Here is to hoping it happens!


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Happy to finally get our dining room finished.



Looks great man 



jaxadam said:


> Tell me how much fun it was hanging those three wave pictures.



I just straight out hate those  We've got similar ones in our bedroom, and the hanging... things... are slightly different on each one of them, because apparently my wife installed those herself when she bought them... So even if you'd put three screws at exactly the same height, the paintings wouldn't be in line  On top of that you can probably imagine how straight the house - being built in -52 and on top of clay - is in the first place.
Luckily the wall looked like shit when we moved in, so I just drilled it, put the paintings up and then kept adjusting up and down until they were close enough, and then we painted the wall afterwards and covered the holes. Not that you'd see them anyway since they're behind the pictures...

And oh man, mounting curtain rods just sucks too - last time I mounted such things I thought I had them just about right, but then as mentioned, the rod is thicker at the other end and also the curtains weren't sown 100% straight  So I just tried to put the curtain such that the longest part of the curtain is at the highest point of the rod so that they're approximately the same distance away from the floor. Then I said "just forget about it" in an italian accent, grabbed a beer and actually forgot about it...


----------



## thebeesknees22

oooooh My skervesen is finally on the move from Fedex! It might get here by the end of the week! *gasp!


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> To combat that on the dining room curtain as well as with the full length curtains in our living room, I chose to cut the larger rod in half and then use those two halves at either end



Hmm, that's actually not a bad idea. Might do that too next time...

Funny curtain rod story by the way: We have this roller blind / blackout curtain in our bedroom that I found somewhere, and it was slightly bent around the middle. After taking it down and putting it back up a million times, it snapped at the bent part.
Wanna guess how I fixed it?

I happened to have a spare really thin HALF of a curtain rod lying around, so I put that inside the roller thing as reinforcement  Still working nicely after 2 years!

I haven't bought a new one because I'm planning on getting a motorized one from Ikea - those can be controlled from a mobile app + set to automatic roll up at a certain time, so that'd also work as an alarm clock of sorts. They're a bit expensive still though, so I'm waiting for the prices to come down...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Looks great man
> 
> 
> 
> I just straight out hate those  We've got similar ones in our bedroom, and the hanging... things... are slightly different on each one of them, because apparently my wife installed those herself when she bought them... So even if you'd put three screws at exactly the same height, the paintings wouldn't be in line  On top of that you can probably imagine how straight the house - being built in -52 and on top of clay - is in the first place.
> Luckily the wall looked like shit when we moved in, so I just drilled it, put the paintings up and then kept adjusting up and down until they were close enough, and then we painted the wall afterwards and covered the holes. Not that you'd see them anyway since they're behind the pictures...
> 
> And oh man, mounting curtain rods just sucks too - last time I mounted such things I thought I had them just about right, but then as mentioned, the rod is thicker at the other end and also the curtains weren't sown 100% straight  So I just tried to put the curtain such that the longest part of the curtain is at the highest point of the rod so that they're approximately the same distance away from the floor. Then I said "just forget about it" in an italian accent, grabbed a beer and actually forgot about it...



Good point. Sometimes discrepancies or imperfections only bother me when I'm actually working on a project and focusing on something too intently. After I walk away, certain things become much less noticeable. Overall though, I def obsess over the details lol. Idk where I picked up the perfectionist thing but it doesn't fade very easily. Sad thing is that since I've been with my wife eight years, she's become more like me in that regard. Very easy to now be able to see how that trait is less than endearing lol. 

Yeah I really dig the automatic blinds but no way that we can even begin to afford those lol. 



p0ke said:


> Hmm, that's actually not a bad idea. Might do that too next time...
> 
> Funny curtain rod story by the way: We have this roller blind / blackout curtain in our bedroom that I found somewhere, and it was slightly bent around the middle. After taking it down and putting it back up a million times, it snapped at the bent part.
> Wanna guess how I fixed it?
> 
> I happened to have a spare really thin HALF of a curtain rod lying around, so I put that inside the roller thing as reinforcement  Still working nicely after 2 years!
> 
> I haven't bought a new one because I'm planning on getting a motorized one from Ikea - those can be controlled from a mobile app + set to automatic roll up at a certain time, so that'd also work as an alarm clock of sorts. They're a bit expensive still though, so I'm waiting for the prices to come down...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

High Plains Drifter said:


> Happy to finally get our dining room finished. This eyesore of a room was pretty far down on the remodel priority list when we bought this house a little over a year ago because we knew that we wouldn't be actually utilizing a formal dining room very often.



Damn dude it's really already been a year- time flies. 
That came out killer! You guys are doing a hell of a job on that place.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yeah I really dig the automatic blinds but no way that we can even begin to afford those lol.



They're not really _that_ expensive (119-169€ depending on the size), but since they're just an extra thing I can't justify getting them just yet.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Damn dude it's really already been a year- time flies.
> That came out killer! You guys are doing a hell of a job on that place.



Thanks very much. I know! I can't believe we've been here that long although conversely it seems like ages since we were in our old house. I appreciate the kind words. It's been a good deal of work but it's definitely a lot more satisfying than doing any kind of projects in a rental house ( and I really did a ton of work on that one). Having no limitations and knowing that we're making 'our own' home more personalized... feels very good. 



p0ke said:


> They're not really _that_ expensive (119-169€ depending on the size), but since they're just an extra thing I can't justify getting them just yet.



Well, I can't even afford new socks this month lol! I was looking thru a stack of clothes the other day and initially thought that my wife had bought a new frilly sexy under-thingy. Quite sobering to discover that it was a pair of my old underwear with the elastic coming undone.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Welll, I can't even afford new socks this month lol! I was looking thru a stack of clothes the other day and initially thought that my wife had bought a new frilly sexy under-thingy. Quite sobering to discover that it was a pair of my old underwear with the elastic coming undone.



I know the feeling. Not about the sexy under-thingy  but not being able to afford stuff. 
I'm constantly saving on my own things in order to be able to afford everything the kids need. Since my wife is unemployed we're just barely surviving even though I'm earning more than I ever have. I could cut some slack on the mortgage payments (I have the option to only pay interest for almost 2 years or pay less for an even longer time, how ever I see fit) but I'm saving that for a seriously rainy day. Plus mortgage payments are like putting money in the bank anyway.

So yeah, that's why I don't have motorized blinds either  (yet!) Maybe I'll look into those once my mesh network AP's and phone (+wifes phone) are fully paid for. There's 0% interest on those so I'm paying the minimum possible sum every month.


----------



## MFB

Bought another set of new jeans from Old Navy, this quarantine (and subsequent depression from it/other parts of my life) has done wonders for my waistline  I think I only had my 40s for one year, but now I'm in a 38x30 from them, and they look good which makes me _feel _good. I don't even recall what the first size I ordered from them was a few years back, but I'm pretty sure this is three sizes in two years?

Big question is do I do the same for my khakis, since those are also slightly too large now. I could wear my belt but ...when you can wear a size without a belt and they just fit, it feels better.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

My coffee is awesome, and the dark lord cometh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MFB said:


> Big question is do I do the same for my khakis, since those are also slightly too large now. I could wear my belt but ...when you can wear a size without a belt and they just fit, it feels better.



If I don't wear a belt, I'm going to jail... or wherever non-panted men go. Sucks but a belt is now a requirement for me and my white sandwich bread ass


----------



## MFB

Aesthetically, I see the need for a belt, as it does feel like it compliments an outfit; but if you don't really need one, which is to say if you're the same fit as your jeans, then why bother with it?


----------



## thebeesknees22

@High Plains Drifter - squats and lunges dude! Squats and lunges!


----------



## Kaura

Turns out that I never got a raise like I was supposed to when I hit the 3 year mark at my current job. And that was like 2 years ago... 

So, I get paid retroactively. That means that I'm at least able to get back both of my Mustangs that I pawned around the holidays but in best case scenario I'll have enough money to get a new guitar on top of that.


----------



## Millul

thebeesknees22 said:


> @High Plains Drifter - squats and lunges dude! Squats and lunges!



Finally got my bumpers a few days back to complete my "lock-down proof" home gym and started training again - feels sooooo good to be getting unde the bar again!


----------



## thebeesknees22

Lucky! I'm stuck in an apartment for now until I can find a house so it's going to be a while before I can lift again. fuuu.... I lifted non stop since I was 14 yrs old up until this year. It's brutal watching myself waste away.


----------



## Metropolis

Applied to a school and got the place. With my before hand experience and skills I'll be through in third or half of the time it would take without.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Started my first ever single, and it's not metal, it's 100% sad lofi stuff and I'm planning to have it finished and mixed by March. This is so exciting!


----------



## Millul

thebeesknees22 said:


> Lucky! I'm stuck in an apartment for now until I can find a house so it's going to be a while before I can lift again. fuuu.... I lifted non stop since I was 14 yrs old up until this year. It's brutal watching myself waste away.



Well, I actually live in an apartment, 3rd floor at that  but I am single, so the only one caring if the living/dining room is a weird mix between a PL gym, an office and a rehearsal space is...me


----------



## thebeesknees22

AAAaaaahhhh!!!!

My skervesen finally came! ....AAAAaaaahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> AAAaaaahhhh!!!!
> 
> My skervesen finally came! ....AAAAaaaahhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 89343


All we get is the picture of a gotdang box?


----------



## thebeesknees22

lool I'm building suspense


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

thebeesknees22 said:


> lool I'm building suspense


You dirty bastid! Lol


----------



## thebeesknees22

hahaha i posted a NGD thread 

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-skervesen-raptor-7.345878/#post-5233623


----------



## MFB

Had my second round of interviews with the company in Maine on Wednesday, was nervous as shit having to do it on company time but there's no way around it at this point. Third round is booked for this upcoming Thursday with the two immediate people I'll be working for both as department and location, so hopefully once this last one is in the can I can start working on wrapping up my projects at my company and peace the fuck out.


----------



## jaxadam

My wife is refinishing this desk in our garage, and it's turning out better than expected, but a lot more work than expected. It was a very dark, solid as shit and heavy as hell desk that she wanted to refinish in a distressed finish. We have three coats of poly to go, but this was initially sanded and sprayed with an antique gold primer and paint, then one coat of white chalk paint was rolled. That was sanded a little in areas to distress, then another coat of the chalk was brushed on then sanded again.


----------



## Nicki

I spent time last weekend doing our yearly budget. I figured out that we're going to be able to pay off the credit cards and line of credit by the time my first child is born this summer. To top that off, my car will be paid off in December. In all, we're going to have around $1200/mo freeing up by the end of this year and I'm so god damn excited to have my mortgage as my only debt.


----------



## sleewell

went to band practice last weekend thinking i should quit and find something new but didn't want to lose our bassist. turns out the rest of the band came in and said they were leaving which actually worked out perfectly. bassist and i are starting a new project. already found a way better drummer. was so motivated the last few days i came up with some cool song ideas. i have a whole new motivation and excitement towards music right now. crazy how it all worked out perfectly.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Nicki said:


> I spent time last weekend doing our yearly budget. I figured out that we're going to be able to pay off the credit cards and line of credit by the time my first child is born this summer. To top that off, my car will be paid off in December. In all, we're going to have around $1200/mo freeing up by the end of this year and I'm so god damn excited to have my mortgage as my only debt.



Being debt free is the most liberating feeling ever. Congrats!


----------



## Mathemagician

Nicki said:


> I spent time last weekend doing our yearly budget. I figured out that we're going to be able to pay off the credit cards and line of credit by the time my first child is born this summer. To top that off, my car will be paid off in December. In all, we're going to have around $1200/mo freeing up by the end of this year and I'm so god damn excited to have my mortgage as my only debt.



Props to you for sitting down and doing the work. And good luck to you and your partner in sticking to it. Not watching money “disappear” every month is an amazing feeling, and takes work to maintain.


----------



## Nicki

thebeesknees22 said:


> Being debt free is the most liberating feeling ever. Congrats!





Mathemagician said:


> Props to you for sitting down and doing the work. And good luck to you and your partner in sticking to it. Not watching money “disappear” every month is an amazing feeling, and takes work to maintain.



Thanks gents. I do our budget every January by using an excel sheet I set up in 2014. Sitting down and working out the numbers, knowing where the money needs to go and seeing how much is left at the end of every month was an immense help back in 2015 when my wife and I moved into our first apartment together and we would have $40 left over at the end of the month. Once I finish the excel sheet, I then set up all of the automatic transfers for the entire year to move money into our joint account that we use for having bills automatically withdrawn from, set up credit card and LOC payments, savings and property taxes for the entire year so that once my paycheck comes in, the money moves automatically and I don't need to worry about not being able to pay a bill. Whatever is left in my checking account is what we use for groceries, gas and incidentals. Automating moving the money around was the best peace of mind I could have given myself. Now, between a combination of savings, regular CC payments and my bonus to come this summer, debt free living is within reach. I'm so excited.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Nicki said:


> I spent time last weekend doing our yearly budget. I figured out that we're going to be able to pay off the credit cards and line of credit by the time my first child is born this summer. To top that off, my car will be paid off in December. In all, we're going to have around $1200/mo freeing up by the end of this year and I'm so god damn excited to have my mortgage as my only debt.


And since you live in Canada, having a baby isn't going to put you into 5+ figure debt, so that's even more of a win!


----------



## Nicki

BlackMastodon said:


> And since you live in Canada, having a baby isn't going to put you into 5+ figure debt, so that's even more of a win!


Ha! This is very true.


----------



## ImNotAhab

BlackMastodon said:


> And since you live in Canada, having a baby isn't going to put you into 5+ figure debt, so that's even more of a win!


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Had my second round of interviews with the company in Maine on Wednesday, was nervous as shit having to do it on company time but there's no way around it at this point. Third round is booked for this upcoming Thursday with the two immediate people I'll be working for both as department and location, so hopefully once this last one is in the can I can start working on wrapping up my projects at my company and peace the fuck out.



Third round in the bag, wasn't nervous until the 2 minutes beforehand when I was just terrified my boss would call me to review a job for tomorrow while I'm also booked for an hour and a half interview  Went well, it was supposed to be two back to back 45 minutes situations, first one only went for about half that, and then talked for the full time with the other guy and we got on well. Ended the discussion talking about concerts and whatnot, he's also into heavier stuff which is cool as it's always nice not being the only metalhead somewhere.

Really hoping to get a decision next week so I can be done with the hiring process; if this is what cheating feels like, I have no clue how people do it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nice dude! @MFB 

The whole loyalty to the company thing died a generation ago. In my experience companies don't reward people that already work for them like they should. They reward those who find other offers and then are forced to renegotiate to keep those people. Keep in mind that just because you get another offer, that doesn't mean you can't go to your current employer and let them know. Sometimes they will counter. (This is all assuming you're ok with your current job if they matched or did a better offer)

If you hate your current job, and just want out then there's nothing to feel guilty about. If the work environment is that toxic or if the pay is crap then you gotta do what you gotta do. 

The cost of living keeps rising and sometimes finding a new job is the only way to get a real raise. So it's not cheating lol It's taking care of business.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, it's a combination of a number of factors. I'm entirely over what I do in my current role and want to go back to the career path I was on before (still was with this same company but a different dept.) and this place doesn't feel the same anymore.

I've been here 5 years and have seen so many people come through these doors and it's sad, especially with COVID now. Before we at least tried to have some fun, but now work has gotten so hectic with the "pause" (my team never experienced a lull) and has only gotten busier now that it's normalized. There's too many projects that are too big starting up while others are being built for us to handle both new design and the construction admin side of the others. This will probably be the final straw for them to see how broken our system is.

I make liveable money, but this would give me a pay increase, cheaper cost of living, and peace of mind with what I do knowing it's more consistent and less "10 hours every day and maybe a weekend day if needed" which means more than anything to me right now. I want a life and can't currently have one.


----------



## p0ke

Due to temperature changes in my basement my Xiphos went out of tune - I couldn't be bothered opening the string locks to tune it, so I tuned it to the closest tuning I could get using the fine tuners. Ended up somewhere around drop-A# and the tone is heavy as fvck!


----------



## Kaura

Got the raise money I was supposed to get next month yesterday so I got my Fender Mustang back from the pawn shop. Also two Dimarzio Fast Tracks that I forgot in the pouch of the case. Put one of them on my Squier Strat. Not only I'm happy that my second pick swap ever was succesful but it also sounds fucking great. 




Edit: Just noticed I put it the wrong way. Oh well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Got the raise money I was supposed to get next month yesterday so I got my Fender Mustang back from the pawn shop. Also two Dimarzio Fast Tracks that I forgot in the pouch of the case. Put one of them on my Squier Strat. Not only I'm happy that my second pick swap ever was succesful but it also sounds fucking great.
> 
> View attachment 89633
> 
> 
> Edit: Just noticed I put it the wrong way. Oh well.


Is there a reason it is in backwards?


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is there a reason it is in backwards?



Like I mentioned I accidentally put it the wrong way. But that's just because the circuit board has this sort of triangle shape so I put it the same way as the other two pickups.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Like I mentioned I accidentally put it the wrong way. But that's just because the circuit board has this sort of triangle shape so I put it the same way as the other two pickups.


I didn't see the edit when I commented. Apologies.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Really hoping to get a decision next week so I can be done with the hiring process; if this is what cheating feels like, I have no clue how people do it.



Not "happy" per se, but the other candidate is scheduled to interview this week, so I know for sure now instead of sweating it out between today and tomorrow that probably by this time next week I'll have an answer.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

The next 4-6 weeks are going to feel like forever as I can't play guitar but the surgery for my broken finger went smoothly and I should heal to a full recovery. I'm already back to my job.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I get my guitar back from the tech tomorrow.


----------



## jaxadam

I picked my older son up from school today and a song I recorded many moons ago came on. He thought it was pretty good, and refused to believe it was me.


----------



## MFB

Put myself on the wait list for the Coheed Neverender cruise  I hate cruises, but holy fuck what a lineup and a vacation at the same time? Why not!

Coheed, Taking Back Sunday, The Dear Hunter, Thank You Scientist (my #1 reason for signing up), Spiritbox (uh, fuck yeah my #2 reason for going), Three, just absolutely fucking bonkers.


----------



## sleewell

Auditioned a drummer last night who was really good. Seems like a good fit for what we are trying to do. Was fun just playing music and hanging out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Put myself on the wait list for the Coheed Neverender cruise  I hate cruises, but holy fuck what a lineup and a vacation at the same time? Why not!
> 
> Coheed, Taking Back Sunday, The Dear Hunter, Thank You Scientist (my #1 reason for signing up), Spiritbox (uh, fuck yeah my #2 reason for going), Three, just absolutely fucking bonkers.


oh shit that's stacked. I would def go just for TYS/Spiritbox/Dear Hunter.
edit: aw man, it's sold out. That lineup plus Torche would have been sick


----------



## MFB

Yeah, that's why there's the wait list, but a certain someone (me) does have guest spots available if he gets on the cruise, so it's not entirely out of reach.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm having a ton of fun with my new jackson. It sounds fucking killer and is super comfy/light weight. So glad I grabbed this thing. 

I had to do a verrrryy minor touchup on the fret edges but this guitar is a far cry from the rampant fret sprout/cheese grater frets I've seen on a lot of production jacksons over the years.


----------



## Kaura

I was rummaging through my shit looking from a tremolo bar for my Stratocaster. Didn't find it but instead I found this sick poster. 




I remember when I was like 10 years old I was running around our lakehouse naked wearing that thing as a cape while singing The Evil That Men Do.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I got to start Valentine's Day by politely aaking my drunk as shit neighbors who were having a loud, nonsensical argument in the middle of the street to please shut the hell up.

Pretty funny though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Nailed the vocal tracks for a new song


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Edgelord of Elocution got YEET'd off the intrawebz by his girlfriend, after she exposed him for being a coomer (and a hypocrite). Lmfao. Nevermind he's already been exposed as being an abusive asshole. One who, by the way, can't take criticism at ALL, and REEEEEEs online when his viewers call out his bullshit.


----------



## BenjaminW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Edgelord of Elocution got YEET'd off the intrawebz by his girlfriend, after she exposed him for being a coomer (and a hypocrite). Lmfao. Nevermind he's already been exposed as being an abusive asshole. One who, by the way, can't take criticism at ALL, and REEEEEEs online when his viewers call out his bullshit.



Now you've got me intrigued as to who this is.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> I was rummaging through my shit looking from a tremolo bar for my Stratocaster. Didn't find it but instead I found this sick poster.
> 
> View attachment 89919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I was like 10 years old I was running around our lakehouse naked wearing that thing as a cape while singing The Evil That Men Do.



Epic Riggs ftw.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BenjaminW said:


> Now you've got me intrigued as to who this is.


Razorfist. He was apparently able to reactivate his twitter, which is a shame. I hope his YouTube stays deleted.

https://twitter.com/evilhousesplat/status/1246778725406040064?s=21


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TIL that you can make Amazon alexa do fart noises. No idea why it's a thing, but it is and it had me in tears


----------



## thebeesknees22

I soldered pickup wiring for the first time....and it actually worked lol 

It was easier than I thought it would be. I just need 3 hands is all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> I soldered pickup wiring for the first time....and it actually worked lol
> 
> It was easier than I thought it would be. I just need 3 hands is all.


buy a helping hand/ wiring octopus. They're perfect for holding wires in place and helping with soldering ime.


----------



## thebeesknees22

That could work! Maybe!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> View attachment 90354
> 
> 
> 
> That could work! Maybe!



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TZ5C746/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## John

Having electricity that's not dying out (at this time anyway) and running water again after this winter storm is something to be happy about and not take for granted.
It's a positive change of pace in the midst of some negative tripe ranging from menial matters such as encountering a few lousy folks, other inconveniences in the meantime, to more substantial issues such as the joke of an infrastructure and dismal leadership that made way for this situation.


----------



## watson503

John said:


> Having electricity that's not dying out (at this time anyway) and running water again after this winter storm is something to be happy about and not take for granted.
> It's a positive change of pace in the midst of some negative tripe ranging from menial matters such as encountering a few lousy folks, other inconveniences in the meantime, to more substantial issues such as the joke of an infrastructure and dismal leadership that made way for this situation.


Co-signed. Today is the first day we've had power all day and after going without power for 34 hours straight and most of the time since this all started early Monday, it's nice to finally be somewhat warm.


----------



## thebeesknees22

KnightBrolaire said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TZ5C746/?tag=sevenstringorg-20



LOL perfect!


----------



## thebeesknees22

Geez dudes. Happy ya'll got some power and heat running now. Stay safe down there.


----------



## thebeesknees22

bah double post


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TZ5C746/?tag=sevenstringorg-20



Damn, I never realized such things exist but I can't even count how many times I would've needed one of those. And not just for soldering either.


----------



## lurè

Found a cocktus in the garden


----------



## KnightBrolaire

p0ke said:


> Damn, I never realized such things exist but I can't even count how many times I would've needed one of those. And not just for soldering either.


They are extremely helpful. I use mine all the time


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I left SSO a few days before my first covid vaccination Feb 2nd. Since that time, life has been a bit challenging but here I sit... alive and kicking ( sorry to those that hoped I was gone for good) and I guess this is as good a place as any to share some of the highlights of the past week. And hey... I haven't posted on SSO in a while so this was bound to be a long one! 

Sun Feb 14- Just a chilly day like any other late-winter day. My wife left for work and because we knew that some seriously cold temps and possible precipitation was coming, I went ahead and wrapped a couple layers of foam insulation around our outdoor pipes. After that, I wrapped/ insulated our water heater in the garage and made some additional provisions to prepare for the incoming cold. By midday we began seeing sleet/ freezing rain but it wasn't all that concerning to me as I figured it wouldn't stick. But it did stick and throughout the day came down harder and harder. By evening, I contacted my wife and told her not to try to drive home in her car.. that I'd pick her up in my Jeep. By 1:30 a.m our electricity shut down but luckily we have gas heat and that was still working so we went to bed warm... although a bit restless. 

Mon Feb 15- I didn't sleep much Sunday night and continued to monitor the precipitation which by midnight was coming down as snow and it was heavy... like I've never seen in central Texas. By sunrise it looked surreal outside... everything blanketed in deep snow and along with some significant wind, a good deal of drifting. So as I started to open the garage door, something malfunctioned, leaving me to have to operate it manually. No biggie... just an inconvenience but aggravating nonetheless given the circumstances. Roads were solid ice with 6" of snow on top and at least in our county, we have no city plowing services and there was no sign of any salt trucks operating. By the time that I picked her up later that evening, roads were as bad or worse with continued lack of maintenance. Fortunately it was like a ghost town as travel was treacherous and there were almost no businesses open. My wife by that time had been there over 10 hours and because almost all managers/ associates had called in, she was left to pick up a LOT of slack. Needless to say, she was exhausted and stressed by the time we made it home. We still were without power but were acclimating to the increasing inconveniences and staying appreciative of the things that we did have... warmth, limited food supply, water, working toilets, and each other.. strange combo but these things stand out in situations like this. 

Tues Feb 16th- Another day similar to Monday but driving was a bit more dangerous due to melting and refreezing on the roadways. The Jeep performed like a champ but during the increasingly cold temperatures, I had to do some automotive maintenance that put my bare hands and achy joints to the test. By this time we were seeing low temps around 7 to -2 degrees ( -13 to -16 Celsius ) and highs in the low to mid 20's ( -6/ -3c). I think that the lowest windchill that we'd had at this point was -13 ( -25c). We left her car abandoned another day and decided to bring it home whenever it felt safe enough to do so. 

Wed Feb 17th- By Wednesday we were running out of emergency firewood due to burning it in an effort to reduce our dependence on our heating utility service. So after dropping her off at work for another hellish day, I decided to fire up the chainsaw and take down our dilapidated gazebo in the backyard. We were planning to demolish this cedar structure sometime in the spring anyway, but now seemed as good a time as any. Fortunately, a good part of it was dry so it was ready to burn. At some point on Wednesday we began to see intermittent/ erratic electricity restoration... off for 30-60 mins/ on for 10-15 mins. It proved quite frustrating especially at night but with candles and flashlights now the norm, we just continued to make the best of it. Unfortunately, our electric water heater was well below capacity with no ability to replenish enough hot water for showers and although my wife seems to never stink, my most recent shower had taken place the previous Saturday evening so I was getting awfully ripe. 

Thursday Feb 18th- Roads were finally clear enough for us to go pick up her car. This was the first day that my wife was off work and she was drained and at her breaking point. She remarked to me that she felt like she wasn't even doing it for a paycheck anymore. She said that with so many people coming in in need of basic necessities, that she just couldn't abandon her feeling of responsibility to them and to her very few team members that were still braving the elements and awful road conditions to come in. Worth noting here that her company was the ONLY place that was or had been open since Sunday evening when the rest of our city completely shut down. But yeah... this crisis was now exposing her sincere commitment and humanity towards her employees and to her community. This was sobering and humbling for me to witness and only served to strengthen my respect and appreciation for the person that she has become in the time that we've been together. But now we had a new issue as our water service completely shut down. I immediately went to check the pipes and the main valve at the street and found no breakage... later discovering that our city water utility was operating under low/ no pressure. Our water was already under a boil-order for consumption due to contamination, but now... no water at all. Thankfully we have/ had several gallons of bottled water so we felt lucky. 

And that brings me to this morning, Friday February 19th. All precipitation has subsided and yesterday for the first time since mid-day Sunday, we made it above freezing for a couple hours. Today we are finally seeing the sun although with a clear night last night, we were back down into the low 20's. We're expecting the sunshine to warm us up today into the mid 30's and then tonight... thankfully should be the last night that we dip below freezing. We don't yet know the collateral damage that all of this weather has caused to our home, to our pipes, to our water heater, to our garage door electronics, to our water and gas service, to our landscaping plants/ trees. But this has been the first morning that we feel like we're seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. And finally... I'm starting to feel some of this stress and anxiety diminishing. So did we make it through unscathed? I dunno for sure... certainly we'll never forget this unprecedented event. But I'm beyond happy to finally be at the tail-end of this physically and emotionally demanding week. And although I don't know how accurate this is, I've heard that at some point on Wednesday, we were within minutes of having the whole grid collapse... potentially throttling us into a period of weeks that we would've been without power/ electricity. Super happy that we dodged that bullet! 

So to anyone still reading, Thank you! I hope that everyone is doing well. Much peace/ much love.


----------



## Mprinsje

My bands record got released on vinyl today. Pretty cool.


----------



## sleewell

wrote one of the best breakdowns i have ever come up at band practice last night. nothing my old band could have done bc i could never convince our old drummer to chill out and let things breathe some times. pretty happy right now and can't wait for rehearsal next week. music is life!!


----------



## Millul

High Plains Drifter said:


> I left SSO a few days before my first covid vaccination Feb 2nd...
> So to anyone still reading, Thank you! I hope that everyone is doing well. Much peace/ much love.



Quite a read! welcome back, I'm glad you guys made it through all of that!
Also, I always really appreciate the way you talk about your wife, it's refreshign to see such a perspective about one's partner - it's not common!


----------



## BenjaminW

Here's to 1,000 messages on SSO!

Who knows where I'd be now if I didn't find out about this forum almost 4 years ago?


----------



## Millul

BenjaminW said:


> Here's to 1,000 messages on SSO!
> 
> Who knows where I'd be now if I didn't find out about this forum almost 4 years ago?



...on TGP?


----------



## BenjaminW

Millul said:


> ...on TGP?


Oh jeez probably. I would automatically turn into a gatekeeping boomer while I'm there.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I broke my left pinky finger a month ago, I had surgery. My cast and staples got removed today. Doctor saw my X-rays and said that my finger is healing very well, I should be able to play guitar again soon


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Whiskey and queso dip is a match made in heaven.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Today i saw for the first time in my life: a R34 GTR.


----------



## sleewell

found a drummer a few weeks back. he is awesome.

auditioning a vocalist and another guitar player tonight. going to be fun to play with a full band again. hoping its a good fit and we can write some cool songs and play some shows.


----------



## mongey

For the first time in 2 years , my son just turned 2 , I actually sat down at my amp and played guitar for 2 hours. 

Playing has been limited to some acoustic here and there and short 10 minute electric bursts when I can. 

had a ball. Def need to get back into it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Got my guitar back from my tech to do some adjustments and he upgraded the string lock screws to titanium for free. I love that man


----------



## AngryPossum

Because I have 53 Electric Guitars, 2 Basses 2 Acoustics 1 Mandolin 1 Ukulele and 2 Native American Indian Flutes, You'd be too.


----------



## Demiurge

I finally snagged a Vox with an acceptable noise floor.


----------



## AngryPossum

Demiurge said:


> I finally snagged a Vox with an acceptable noise floor.



I bought a mint used VOX AC15 for 250 bucks recently, a Sick amp. I'm gonna try it with my Kotzen RK5 pedal I just got today.


----------



## sleewell

FL vacation in 4 weeks!! didn't take one last year so its going to be a blast.


----------



## jaxadam

sleewell said:


> FL vacation in 4 weeks!! didn't take one last year so its going to be a blast.



Where in Florida are you going?


----------



## Steo

Ordered some records yesterday. They arrived this morning


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Finally snagged a good deal for my bc rich in a trade, paying a little to get a nicer guitar with similar specs to my current Schecter a6 but the neck and body from the E1 I had that I loved. Here's hoping the trade goes easily tomorrow and I can post a NGD with my satin black army


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bought a Creality Ender 3 Pro from my buddy just before he moved out of town since he didn't want to take it with him and sold my own Monoprice MP mini. I've spent the last 2 months trying to calibrate this damned thing and was losing hope after it kept printing garbage, which really sucked because my Monoprice was actually great, just too small for what I would be needing it for. 

Think I've finally fiddled around with it enough to get it usable, but I'm hesitant to say the prints will be "good." 

"3D printing is a fun hobby," I thought to myself once...


----------



## Millul

Finally set up my KRK Rockits on their stands, and did a bit of cables management.
These things sound really good, both for music and playing guitar with plugins - really happy with this purchase!


----------



## spudmunkey

I fixed my table saw with a computer motherboard mount screw. I think there should be some sort of achievement/merit badge for that.


----------



## BlackSG91

lurè said:


> Found a cocktus in the garden
> 
> View attachment 90366



Now that's a real big prick!








;>)/


----------



## MFB

63 degrees out today, second time in two weeks it's been 50+ and I don't care, I'm going to think it's spring for as long as I can instead of fool's spring.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> 63 degrees out today, second time in two weeks it's been 50+ and I don't care, I'm going to think it's spring for as long as I can instead of fool's spring.



Seemed that way over here as well, last week was close to +10°C (50°F) and sunshine every day and wife's and stepson's pollen allergies even kicked in. But now it's back to winter again, should be -20°C (-4°F) tonight


----------



## nickgray

Got my second vaccine shot. Can't say I'm overly happy considering how abysmal 2020 and 2021 have been for me, but at least that's something. I'll finally be able to do all those non-essential errands I've been putting off. Feels like I'm about to get out of prison or something.


----------



## p0ke

I was supposed to get an early 2020 MacBook Pro that had been lying around at our office, but now due to some issues with "who owns it", I'm getting a brand new M1 MacBook Pro! Super excited to see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I finally got a thunderbolt 3 hub for my new mac. I can now have my dual monitors up and running for work + a 3rd screen on my laptop.

it feel super weird with 3, but at least i'm not stuck to one anymore. Whew!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

In a few days I'm going to have pictures of me taken in my underwear. I'm incredible self conscious, I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> I finally got a thunderbolt 3 hub for my new mac. I can now have my dual monitors up and running for work + a 3rd screen on my laptop.
> 
> it feel super weird with 3, but at least i'm not stuck to one anymore. Whew!


What kind did you get? I’m going to need something similar soon.


----------



## thebeesknees22

LordIronSpatula said:


> What kind did you get? I’m going to need something similar soon.



i got a caldigit mini dock
https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/product/HMX02ZM/A/caldigit-thunderbolt-3-mini-dock

It doesn't have as many bells and whistles, but I don't need a ton of ports. 2 hdmi and 2 usb ports were enough since I just plugged a USB hub into it that I already had crap plugged into. It works well daisy chaining them like that. (but I did have to do the authorization for soothe2 again for some reason after daisy chaining the ilock to it. I may have other that I have to re-activate to, but so far that's the only one)

I'm waiting on an hdmi cable to plug both monitors into it. Right now I have a thunderbolt to hdmi cable for one monitor that keeps crapping out on me. It should be fine plugging both monitors into the new hub once I can.


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> i got a caldigit mini dock
> https://www.apple.com/ca/shop/product/HMX02ZM/A/caldigit-thunderbolt-3-mini-dock
> 
> It doesn't have as many bells and whistles, but I don't need a ton of ports. 2 hdmi and 2 usb ports were enough since I just plugged a USB hub into it that I already had crap plugged into. It works well daisy chaining them like that. (but I did have to do the authorization for soothe2 again for some reason after daisy chaining the ilock to it. I may have other that I have to re-activate to, but so far that's the only one)
> 
> I'm waiting on an hdmi cable to plug both monitors into it. Right now I have a thunderbolt to hdmi cable for one monitor that keeps crapping out on me. It should be fine plugging both monitors into the new hub once I can.



Those adapters are pretty damned expensive :O I run two Chinese ones to get dual monitors at the moment, works pretty nice TBH and I only spent maybe 25€ in total on them. I always wanted to just plug one cable in and that'd do everything, but if that'll cost me 100€ more, I'll just pass...

I'm gonna be getting the M1 MacBook soon, and apparently that only supports one external monitor, so we'll see what kind of witchcraft I'll have to cook up to get my setup going. I guess worst case scenario would be to hook the second monitor up to my old iMac and run some AirPlay thingy on it. Another thing to consider would be just getting a new ultra wide monitor instead that'd work as two. I don't actually need two physical monitors, I just need enough space to fit several windows side by side.


----------



## thebeesknees22

oh ha yeah, there are some that were double that so this one didn't seem so bad after seeing those lol I've gotten pretty used to everything in Canada just being super expensive after being here for the last 10 years. The exchange rate is b.r.u.t.a.l. so even cheap stuff in the US or Europe is expensive here.

Yeah, I actually do kind of need 2 monitors for my work. Working on 1 in VFX is just cumbersome so I need the real estate when working on multiple Houdini files, or if I'm in Nuke I need to be able to have the image as big as possible on one and the network/parameters on another.


----------



## MFB

Because this showed up


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Because this showed up
> View attachment 91832


You either break the chains, or we disown you!

All joking aside, awesome!


----------



## ElRay

p0ke said:


> ... M1 MacBook soon, and apparently that only supports one external monitor ...


There's talk that this limitation will be removed in future updates. You can use the built-in screen with a 6K display. Tools & pallets on the built-in, rendering on the 6k? There's a lot of reports of folks using DisplayLink, with varying degrees of success.

As an FYI, the M1 Mini supports one external display up to 6K over ThunderBolt 4 and a external display up to 4K over the HDML 2.0 port.


----------



## MFB

Hnnnggghhh.


----------



## sleewell

auditioning what seems to be a really talented vocalist tonight. 

leaving for vacation in one week. didnt take one last year so very needed. 

my last kid is finally starting to be potty trained. 4 kids diapers and wipes for the last 6 years probably has cost me more money than i want to think about right now. will be like getting a huge raise when she is finally done with them.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

My first custom is almost finished and I couldn't be happier with how it's turning out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Got tired of the holy diver bridge in my DC600, so I slapped a GFS crunchy rail in the bridge. Works a lot better for that particular tbh as it adds a thick/chunky lower end that the holy diver just didn't give in d standard. Cleans are shittier, but I use the neck pickup in that guitar for cleans more anyways. Plus now I can play around with some mag swaps on the holy diver and see how it feels with an alnico 4 or alnico 8.


----------



## Demiurge

Smoking some ribs right now. Cool, damp day is helping keep things at 225F.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I installed one of those aftermarket toilet seat bidets and, not to overly share personal details, but my arse has the same feeling of refreshment you would be lucky to see in an ad for Sprite.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Do you use hot or cold water? lol


----------



## ImNotAhab

thebeesknees22 said:


> Do you use hot or cold water? lol



Cold, my bathroom sucks and I don't have easy access to the hot water lines.


----------



## Konfyouzd




----------



## thebeesknees22

ha! That'll wake you up in the mornin' lol


----------



## MFB

New bedframe shipped already, so I should be able to pick it up on Friday while breaking other stuff down. Found a TV stand in Target that comes in a distressed gray color that will go with my gray recliner and the black accenting end tables I plan on grabbing; and it'll use up the last of my SG funds that I've just had stashed away.


----------



## NotDonVito

Replaced the shitty $5 goodwill computer chair I've been sitting my ass on since 2015 and my back already feels better.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Headed to TX Sunday for 5 weeks for more training which equals mo $

Also, took rest of the week off to pack and get shit in order, which means today is day drinking and COD Warzone ftw


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Headed to TX Sunday for 5 weeks for more training which equals mo $
> 
> Also, took rest of the week off to pack and get shit in order, which means today is day drinking and COD Warzone ftw


Mo moneys, mo honeys.


----------



## Steinmetzify

It started early


----------



## MFB

Move out notice has been sent to the landlord, so that ends my chapter at this place


----------



## Ralyks

NY just legalized weed 40 - 23.


----------



## BMFan30

Because I just smoked me another cone & this Lagunitas a Little Sumpin' sumpin' ale tastes so much better now


----------



## Jthoubbs

I figured out how to log back in after years of not being able to 
My music doesn't suck anymore y'all! Well, kinda. But not as much!
Happy to be back!!!


----------



## BMFan30

Ralyks said:


> NY just legalized weed 40 - 23.


Wish every other state would follow suit now.


----------



## BlackMastodon

It blows my mind that it's still not legalized on a federal level.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Found someone who wants to buy my Sig:X so that's cool.


----------



## Millul

Sun was out strong today.
Several beautiful ESP Horizons on the used market.
Long Easter weekend coming up!


----------



## Alberto7

My sisters gave me a (very) late Christmas present that only arrived yesterday, and it's a really nice display box for all my fountain pens. Fits 10 in the display tray and has drawers to fit 20 more. I hope I don't get to fill this box any time soon though...  *self-control*. But at least now I finally have a place to put them all, not just in random pen rolls around the house.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

just played the saxophone for over 7 hours, about 95% of which was extremely good, very productive with a lot of self reflection and improvement. My old studio teacher played 9 hours a day in undergrad and if I managed my time better I could probably be posting 8 a day if my mind could take the strain.


----------



## Nicki

Filed my tax return yesterday and will be getting $3.7k back in a couple of weeks. That completely wipes out the debt on my Visa which means I've paid off 2 of 3 of my major debts. The last is $9.5k on my line of credit which I'm expecting to be wiped out in August when I get my bonus from work, plus some boosted monthly payments between now and August since my credit cards are going to be paid off.

Excited about (credit) debt free living this year. That extra $700 a month is going to be put to use by boosting our income through investing in dividend stocks plus additional savings for a new fence next year, then a new furnace the year after that, then save up a new down payment on a bigger house in the next 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nicki said:


> Filed my tax return yesterday and will be getting $3.7k back in a couple of weeks. That completely wipes out the debt on my Visa which means I've paid off 2 of 3 of my major debts. The last is $9.5k on my line of credit which I'm expecting to be wiped out in August when I get my bonus from work, plus some boosted monthly payments between now and August since my credit cards are going to be paid off.
> 
> Excited about (credit) debt free living this year. That extra $700 a month is going to be put to use by boosting our income through investing in dividend stocks plus additional savings for a new fence next year, then a new furnace the year after that, then save up a new down payment on a bigger house in the next 7 or 8 years.


Did you attack your debt smallest to largest?

Also, if you're moving in the next 7 or 8 years, why would you build a new fence or replace the furnace? Or are both of them in disrepair?


----------



## sleewell

leaving for FL after work today, should be fun to spend some time with the wife and kiddos. 


good job NY, def more states should follow suit. 


think my band found a vocalist. just gotta write a couple more songs and we can start playing shows.


----------



## Nicki

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Did you attack your debt smallest to largest?
> 
> Also, if you're moving in the next 7 or 8 years, why would you build a new fence or replace the furnace? Or are both of them in disrepair?


The house was built in 1998 and the furnace is original to the house. The fence is also falling apart and the posts are rotting. I've had to fix it more than 4 times in the past two years since it wasn't built properly to begin with. I'd guess that the fence is between 18 and 20 years old.

Regarding the debt, sort of smallest to largest. I only use the Mastercard for groceries but it was used in a larger purchase for new glasses for both my wife and I. So I would pay the grocery amount back to the Mastercard + 200 a month to principal and interest. Paid off the rest with a one time bonus I got from my company so that they could make up skipping out on giving the employees a raise last year due to COVID.

The Visa takes the biggest payment because I use it to pay my Internet and cell phone bills, plus some day to day spending. So that's about $270 for internet and cell phones every month, + 500 a month for principal + interest + spending. Paying off the rest (as mentioned) with my tax return.

The line of credit gets another $200 a month to knock down principal and interest is automatically withdrawn from my bill account which was already budgeted for interest at the max balance of $10k. The balance owing is sitting at $9.4k. Bumping monthly payments up to $400 a month to lower the principal balance that needs to be paid off when I get my August bonus, which is 10% of my annual salary.

So it was more just splitting money between the three and knowing when I can take big chunks out, prioritizing the higher interest debts first. In total, I owed $18k at the start of last year, $14k at the start of this year and it'll all be gone by the end of August. Plus, I redo our family budget at the beginning of each year to figure out how much money needs to go where. It's really helped keep us from sinking.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nicki said:


> The house was built in 1998 and the furnace is original to the house. The fence is also falling apart and the posts are rotting. I've had to fix it more than 4 times in the past two years since it wasn't built properly to begin with. I'd guess that the fence is between 18 and 20 years old.


Shitty. If you didn't need to replace the furnace and fence, I'd say you could probably have the money to move in about 5-6 years. Possibly less.



Nicki said:


> Regarding the debt, sort of smallest to largest. I only use the Mastercard for groceries but it was used in a larger purchase for new glasses for both my wife and I. So I would pay the grocery amount back to the Mastercard + 200 a month to principal and interest. Paid off the rest with a one time bonus I got from my company so that they could make up skipping out on giving the employees a raise last year due to COVID.


Not sure why you're buying groceries with a Mastercard, but aren't you being charged interest? Or is it a debit card?


----------



## Nicki

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Shitty. If you didn't need to replace the furnace and fence, I'd say you could probably have the money to move in about 5-6 years. Possibly less.
> 
> 
> Not sure why you're buying groceries with a Mastercard, but aren't you being charged interest? Or is it a debit card?


Just one of those things I do to maximize the value of my dollar. The Mastercard is a cash back card with no annual fee and offers 2.5x the cashback on grocery purchases. So at the end of the calendar year, I get about $400 in cash credits back with the amount of money we spend on groceries ($800/mo). Interest is only charged if there's a balance remaining after a billing cycle. If the amount spent is paid off within the same billing cycle, no interest is charged so that's how I do it. I have an auto transfer set up on every pay day to send the grocery budget straight onto the Mastercard, along with the little principal payment of $100 every paycheck.


----------



## jaxadam

Time for a little R & R


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I have a 5+ octave vocal range

I started at 4 and have been working at it. My goal was to beat Christina Aguilera who was a 4.1.


Now I'm gunning for 6.


----------



## MFB

Spent my first night in the new apartment last night.

Did I get to sleep on my new bedframe/mattress? No, not quite.
Was dinner left over pizza from Friday at 9PM after building the new bedframe? You bet your ass.
Did I get to watch TV or anything while I ate? Nope, RCN isn't coming until today.

But I've got all my big ticket items in the apartment now (recliner, bed, living room carpet, etc) so now it's all minor stuff to grab from the old place by the end of the month and get the new place looking fresh.


----------



## MFB

And RCN finished their install, so internet is now working at roughly 110mbps; my previous building was getting me roughly 22mbps as one singular building connection, so needless to say this is an improvement.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> And RCN finished their install, so internet is now working at roughly 110mbps; my previous building was getting me roughly 22mbps as one singular building connection, so needless to say this is an improvement.


Did you check the traffic in the area to see which wifi channel is less congested?


----------



## MFB

There was only one channel, the 5G one was locked by password that was different from the 2.4 for whatever reason


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> There was only one channel, the 5G one was locked by password that was different from the 2.4 for whatever reason



Go to a command prompt, and type in "netsh wlan show networks mode=bssid"

This will show you all of the wireless around you, as well as the channel they are using and signal strength. For example, if a lot of people are on 1, 6, or 11, choose a different channel.


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> Go to a command prompt, and type in "netsh wlan show networks mode=bssid"
> 
> This will show you all of the wireless around you, as well as the channel they are using and signal strength. For example, if a lot of people are on 1, 6, or 11, choose a different channel.



Good to know, I'll keep it in mind with my new connection. 

At the old place, there was just one singular mesh network with the modem in the basement, then a node on the 1st/2nd floor and 3rd connected down; so I operated under the impression that it was like my old dorm connection and any wifi network off that fucked it up for everyone else. No idea why they thought that was the system to go with it, but for all the devices between 16 apartments, it certainly was not.


----------



## p0ke

Yup, checking the wifi channel and setting it to something less congested is definitely worth doing and a very easy fix in crowded areas. Myself, living in a separate house, not so much - of course it doesn't hurt to optimize it, but it doesn't really make any difference when my neighbours' wifi's barely reach my house.
For me, the main issue is getting the wifi to reach all rooms. Even now with 3 Mesh AP's in the house, the kitchen is an almost completely dead zone because the chimney is between it and the access point in the living room. The logical solution would be to move the AP's so they form a triangle (on three floors) around the chimney, but then there's also the issue of the floor between the basement and first floor being pretty thick concrete, so that also blocks some signal and forces me to place the access points quite close above each other... So it's not quite as easy as you'd think 

Why am I happy? More like hopeful, really, but anyway. Me and my wife just got tested for Covid and we're almost 100% sure we have it. Now we have a deadline of sorts - one way or another, this crap will be over on our part quite soon.


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> Why am I happy? More like hopeful, really, but anyway. Me and my wife just got tested for Covid and we're almost 100% sure we have it. Now we have a deadline of sorts - one way or another, this crap will be over on our part quite soon.



My test came back negative after all. And my wife's too. So I guess I'm happy about it that way too


----------



## styphonthal

I wouldn't tell most people, because it can come across as bragging. But I have been relatively happy the past few years, which is the first time in decades. I am financially stable yet have tons of "toys". On the downside I work a lot, take about 5 days off a month(which counts vacation/sick days).


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Barely practiced sax but the 3 day migraine has finally let up. Barely practiced sax today but I can do that this evening. For now, I'm shipping out the C1 and it's official. I used $200 of government money in total to buy my SV. Rest used for a new apartment. So I've pretty much been able to save all the money I've gotten the whole year for large expenses and even snag a present. 

Pretty damn happy about that one, especially with the summer and work coming up and the finances looking great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bought a different water filter to test with filtering shitty booze, and hooo boy, this one works infinitely better (Zerosolids fyi). Instead of like 5-10 times through the other filter, this one only really needed one pass to make the shitty booze drinkable straight. 

Also grabbed an audient iD14 out of curiosity to see if it's better than my scarlett 2i4 2nd gen. So far I like it a lot more, largely due to the layout and the built in headphone amp. No idea if it will make my recordings sound any better yet though. I'll have to do some A/B comparisons.


----------



## Customisbetter

I'm happy looking back at all the good times I had on this forum.

I'm also happy to be vaccinated and ready for summer boating season. I'm in a go kart league which is great fun and fairly cheap/safe. My awesome partner supporting me with all my crazy hobbies as well. Life is just good right now.


----------



## r33per

Scotland's travel and outdoor meeting restrictions were relaxed as of yesterday, so today my 8 months pregnant wife and I drove for a couple of hours and spent the afternoon with my parents and my brother's family (him, wife and the two bairns).

In a park, beautiful Scottish spring day; first time we'd all be together since summer last year. Great day.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Passed phase 1 of Hazmat/tanker school today, took 3 weeks. 

Out of 19 guys that showed up day 1, I’m one of the 6 that made it this far.


----------



## p0ke

Quarantine ends today, so tomorrow I'm free to do my own grocery shopping instead of having to ask a friend to do it.


----------



## Nicki

I'm a team lead at work. 1.5 to 2 years ago we were tasked with training up 1 person from each team (4 in total) to prepare them for the eventuality that we would need a 5th team lead because our company has growth spurts every 3 to 4 years. So we wanted to have people ready to take on the challenge of management when the time came to promote one.

A couple of months ago, our dev director decided it was time to promote one of the candidates to team lead because we were going to be hiring another 15 people total on top of the 12 - 17 people each team already had. So he and my boss (the department manager) started putting the wheels in motion and selected my trainee as the one to get promoted. Initially she turned it down but I talked to her and convinced her to think about it so she did. She changed her mind and accepted the job today. She's going to start being a team lead on May 3rd starting with a team of 7, which is significantly smaller than the rest of the teams but we don't want to overwhelm her at first. I'm also tasked with continuing to mentor her and sit in on her meetings for the first few months which I have zero issues doing.

Not only is this great for her, but it also looks great on me because not only is this 1.5 to 2 years of work culminating into her promotion, but it's also the SECOND team lead that has come from my team. The first one was promoted around the same time that we started this "Team Lead in Training" program and when I took over this team, he was completely checked out of the job and just didn't care anymore. I got him re-engaged in the work and brought out some leadership qualities that had been overlooked so he ended up taking over another team where the team lead stepped down.

Now our teams are getting shuffled around to accommodate the new team lead and so as well as continuing to mentor the new team lead, I'm also being asked to mentor another team lead who has been a team lead the longest because the department manager and director aren't happy with his performance. To make things even more challenging for me, as part of the shuffle, I'm getting 3 devs who have performance issues and I'm being asked to get their performance metrics up as well since I've successfully done it before with 3 other devs. Two of those devs were integrated to other teams last year and one is still with me and is (now) a steady dev.

So yay. This is all just going to be leverage when I renegotiate my earnings.


----------



## p0ke

Took a weekend trip to Lahti without the kids. My wife went to a two day seminar thing, so I'm just hanging around at the hotel and checking the city out a little. 
Turns out this was exactly what I needed after essentially being at home for a year straight. 
Yesterday I bought a bunch of local beers and sat at the hotel reading a book and drinking beer until my wife's seminar ended. Then we ate at a restaurant pretty much the first time this year. 
It's great not being at home, because now I can't do any of the mandatory stuff I would normally do  Haven't felt this relaxed in a while!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

The thing I posted about in the sad thread turned around and now I'm happy.


----------



## MFB

Shows are being booked for the end of this year, and early next year, and they're making up for some of the ones I missed out on last year.

Nothing will make up for Rammstein, but we're getting there. If I can get on the Coheee cruise, then I'll be even.


----------



## p0ke

I bought KVLT Drums 2 a while ago to use in my home demos and stuff. Well, today I tried plugging my e-drum kit into it via MIDI and holy shit, it made playing drums exciting again! While the kit's stock module sounds bearable, using KVLT2 actually feels like you're playing real, good sounding drums. I think we'll be using this for band practice from now on.


----------



## thebeesknees22

i'm warming up an apple pie in the oven right now.

MMMMmmmm mmmm!!


----------



## r33per

My son was born at 1535 this afternoon. Mother was - unsurprisingly - an absolute legend all day and both are doing well.

Proper dad tears when I heard his wee lungs cry out first time. Since then it's ear to ear beaming smiles from me!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r33per said:


> My son was born at 1535 this afternoon. Mother was - unsurprisingly - an absolute legend all day and both are doing well.
> 
> Proper dad tears when I heard his wee lungs cry out first time. Since then it's ear to ear beaming smiles from me!



Congratulations!


----------



## thebeesknees22

r33per said:


> My son was born at 1535 this afternoon. Mother was - unsurprisingly - an absolute legend all day and both are doing well.
> 
> Proper dad tears when I heard his wee lungs cry out first time. Since then it's ear to ear beaming smiles from me!



Congrats sir!


----------



## lurè

r33per said:


> My son was born at 1535 this afternoon. Mother was - unsurprisingly - an absolute legend all day and both are doing well.
> 
> Proper dad tears when I heard his wee lungs cry out first time. Since then it's ear to ear beaming smiles from me!


Congrats!


----------



## MFB

Went to the gym after getting my oil changed, and then came home to make some biscuits, chicken, and mashed potatoes with gravy for dinner.

Is there a better dinner than that? God damn if I don't love some creamy potatoes with some salt/pepper, nice golden flaky biscuits, and a nice gravy for the two of them. And then some chicken with all of it too? Oh boy, that's a good meal right there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dude on reverb sent me an offer on a pickup I'm selling (which was already the cheapest on there) and wants an 10%off my list. I counter with 1$ lower than my list and he gets butthurt and writes a paragraph whining about it being a ridiculous counter and says I should've just declined. This level of entitlement is hilarious, imagine getting offended when someone counters your offer.


----------



## MFB

Submitted my resume for my old role at a different company, trying to get out of being an MEP drafter and back to MEP Support side of things


----------



## sleewell

my band is recording our first single this weekend. paid for a logo and some artwork. should be out playing shows in a few weeks. 

all my kids started tee ball and baseball last night. was pretty fun watching them. they had a great time.


----------



## BenjaminW

Finished my AP exam for APUSH about an hour ago! 

My life has been made a lot easier now that I have one less class to worry about.


----------



## jaxadam

This isn't as happy as it is funny... But after soccer practice we take our kids to this wings place that has an arcade. It's pretty cool because there's a live feed streamed to one of the big screen televisions so you can always keep an eye on them.

Well, they have one of those claw machines there that goes down and grabs stuffed animals and shit (or that's the premise). Well, lo and behold my 4 year old played it and the first damn time ever he freakin' won a stuffed animal. I mean I couldn't believe it. Well, he thinks you win every time, so he wanted to play again and he lost. I had to explain to him that that game is just like life, it is rigged against you, and you can pump quarters in it for the rest of your life and you'll never win again (I haven't).

So last week after practice we go again. He wanted some quarters to go play it again and I was like whatever. Well he comes running back over with another stuffed animal. So he is now 2 out of 3 on this machine.


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> So he is now 2 out of 3 on this machine.



_Arcade Owners HATE this one simple trick! Click HERE to find out what it is!_


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> This isn't as happy as it is funny... But after soccer practice we take our kids to this wings place that has an arcade. It's pretty cool because there's a live feed streamed to one of the big screen televisions so you can always keep an eye on them.
> 
> Well, they have one of those claw machines there that goes down and grabs stuffed animals and shit (or that's the premise). Well, lo and behold my 4 year old played it and the first damn time ever he freakin' won a stuffed animal. I mean I couldn't believe it. Well, he thinks you win every time, so he wanted to play again and he lost. I had to explain to him that that game is just like life, it is rigged against you, and you can pump quarters in it for the rest of your life and you'll never win again (I haven't).
> 
> So last week after practice we go again. He wanted some quarters to go play it again and I was like whatever. Well he comes running back over with another stuffed animal. So he is now 2 out of 3 on this machine.



He's going to end up getting banned. Lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

actually on the topic of claw machines, I happened upon a dude who makes a lot of yt shorts focused on winning ridiculous stuff from claw machines. I am 90% sure it's a setup since it's the same machine every time and they just so happen to be loaded with hundreds of dollars in cash and iphones, typically right next to the chute. He even had a few vids where he acted like he won a mustang from playing, or just so happened to find 20$ under a machine. It's funny because if you go further back into his channel you can see what content he's editing and reusing. The most egregious one is how he debunked a tiktok showing how to get free plays and then later makes a short doing the exact same shit just to get views/likes.


----------



## BlackMastodon

jaxadam said:


> This isn't as happy as it is funny... But after soccer practice we take our kids to this wings place that has an arcade. It's pretty cool because there's a live feed streamed to one of the big screen televisions so you can always keep an eye on them.
> 
> Well, they have one of those claw machines there that goes down and grabs stuffed animals and shit (or that's the premise). Well, lo and behold my 4 year old played it and the first damn time ever he freakin' won a stuffed animal. I mean I couldn't believe it. Well, he thinks you win every time, so he wanted to play again and he lost. I had to explain to him that that game is just like life, it is rigged against you, and you can pump quarters in it for the rest of your life and you'll never win again (I haven't).
> 
> So last week after practice we go again. He wanted some quarters to go play it again and I was like whatever. Well he comes running back over with another stuffed animal. So he is now 2 out of 3 on this machine.


I think he should pick some lottery numbers for you.


----------



## sleewell

corpsegrinder is supposedly really great at those claw machines too.

congrats on the new baby, such a fun time!!


i'm happy today bc i put new tubes in my 6505 last night before our rehearsal and it instantly sounded brand new. what a fucking brutal amp. last night was a riot and i cant wait to play it again.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Submitted my resume for my old role at a different company, trying to get out of being an MEP drafter and back to MEP Support side of things



Got a call this morning from the company, sounds like something will be in the works for mid next week to do a Teams call; they didn't put a salary range, so I submitted what I was using from when I was previously applying, and it was slightly higher than what they were initially looking at, but he said it shouldn't be a problem. 

If I get it, I just gave myself a 20% increase per hour


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Just played the best fucking performance of my life. Graded final, recorded, and I had a pretty nasty concerto to play that my studio professor spent all semester using to hone all my skills and fix weaknesses. I'd say it was about 80% perfect and the one section had 2 nasty glaring errors but based on my current record of disappointing and sounding like shit on stage, this is a gigantic improvement. 

We made music today, and I'd say a good 9.5 out of the 10 minutes was solid, listenable work. Fucking hell. It feels good to be able to take pride in a performance for the first time in college.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Got a call this morning from the company, sounds like something will be in the works for mid next week to do a Teams call; they didn't put a salary range, so I submitted what I was using from when I was previously applying, and it was slightly higher than what they were initially looking at, but he said it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If I get it, I just gave myself a 20% increase per hour



Soooo if you get it then time for a NGD? lol


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> Soooo if you get it then time for a NGD? lol



Nah, just more comfortable living and the ability to pay back my loans without constantly side-eyeing my bank acct


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

MFB said:


> Got a call this morning from the company, sounds like something will be in the works for mid next week to do a Teams call; they didn't put a salary range, so I submitted what I was using from when I was previously applying, and it was slightly higher than what they were initially looking at, but he said it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If I get it, I just gave myself a 20% increase per hour



Fuckin' a man, good for you. Hope that pans out. It'd be nice to get back to doing what you wanted to be doing, _*and*_ getting a nice raise in the process. 
I've gotta dust off my interview skills because I've been trying to do the same thing lately too 



thebeesknees22 said:


> Soooo if you get it then time for a NGD? lol



Dont worry dowg I got you covered- because my reason for posting in this thread is that my custom is done and on it's way to me as we speak!
We'll get you some XXX rated quilt maple to check out one way or another lmao.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Dont worry dowg I got you covered- because my reason for posting in this thread is that my custom is done and on it's way to me as we speak!
> We'll get you some XXX rated quilt maple to check out one way or another lmao.



Awww yeah!!


----------



## MFB

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I've gotta dust off my interview skills because I've been trying to do the same thing lately too



I forgot how painful interviews can be, since I've been with my company for 5-going-on-6 years now, but trying to leave since right before the pandemic hit. Each one is a new carrot on a stick and this time you hope to actually catch it.

I was close a couple months back, but that one didn't pan out, and unfortunately it really got under my skin since when you get rejected at round four, it can't NOT be personal; like, you know me a little bit by this point, and you're choosing someone else over me, and personality is part of it whether they realize it or not.


----------



## Mathemagician

MFB said:


> Got a call this morning from the company, sounds like something will be in the works for mid next week to do a Teams call; they didn't put a salary range, so I submitted what I was using from when I was previously applying, and it was slightly higher than what they were initially looking at, but he said it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If I get it, I just gave myself a 20% increase per hour



Congrats man! And this is why you always go for broke when switching companies. No “raise” is ever as big as your initial bump to being you over. Then your old firm can buy you back for another bump in the future.


----------



## MFB

Honestly, I know how to navigate the people at my company well enough, but I know there's no way in hell the optics of my move would go well if I were to try and change roles; which is why I'm leaving to do it.

One of our departments has gone through 3 managers in 5 years, the first of which last 6 months, the most recent lasting maybe a year? I started in that department and enjoyed my time there, but even if I wanted to take it over, too many people would look at me hurting my current one to go back to my old job and I know they'd still come to me to do the role I just left. So it's a lose/lose scenario even if I could, but it's not like I'd ever even mention it to the higher ups (which would have to be the CFO or President).


----------



## Steinmetzify

Done with tanker school, which means after 5 fucking weeks in Texas I’m about to get on a plane. Thank the baby Jesus. I’m a desert person, I can’t take this humidity. I took two showers today already and it’s only 10am. 

Stoked to go home, start a newer more challenging job, be home more and make a ton more $.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Congrats dude!


----------



## p0ke

Celebrating mother's day and my daughter's 5yo birthday with my mom and sister. Since the Covid lockdown stuff where they live is much less strict than where I live, me and my sister were able to go out and have a few beers and even hear some live music. It was pretty awesome, despite the performer being a bit half-assed.


----------



## Leviathus

Got one of those rgb light bulbs with a little remote control that can go any color, gonna be switchin up the vibes all night tonight.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Put myself on the wait list for the Coheed Neverender cruise  I hate cruises, but holy fuck what a lineup and a vacation at the same time? Why not!
> 
> Coheed, Taking Back Sunday, The Dear Hunter, Thank You Scientist (my #1 reason for signing up), Spiritbox (uh, fuck yeah my #2 reason for going), Three, just absolutely fucking bonkers.





I got a notice from the wait list that a cabin is available!


----------



## sleewell

went out and played some baseball with my kids yesterday to give my wife some relax time. was a lot of fun.


----------



## MFB

Cruise = officially booked

In October, I'll be seeing Coheed/Taking Back Sunday/Thank You Scientist/The Dear Hunter/Three/Hail the Sun/Spiritbox all in one week


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Got my first real mixing project that has a decent budget, great songs, and nice easygoing people involved.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Niiice dude! Congrats! Hope it goes well!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

This doesn't qualify for a whole day of "shout it from the roof-top happy" but Sweetwater pulled a real cool move outta nowhere this morning that gave me a lil happy-ish vibe. I ordered a couple sets of strings that I decided I didn't really need. I was well past the 30 day return window but since they were unopened, I thought "why not call and see if I can return em"... on my dime of course. Dude's response blows me away when he tells me to keep em and that he'll credit my acct for the full amount. Was not expecting that. So shout out to Sweetwater for showing some kindness to their long-standing customers! Good feels.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Trying to figure out Walking on the Moon chords by the Police with my bro. I have a strat into a XXX 40W he's got an acoustic. 
It devolved into me playing the pinched bassline on the Ultra channel ad infinitum.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hiked 5 miles to a lake campsite near Lutsen. Listening to the birds and drinking my coffee. also i have service out here so i can stare at guitars on reverb while camping and type this lol


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

new job acquired, as many hours as I want and a 10 minute at most walk from my house, can listen to music while I work, good money, dress code is really easy, and I don't have to talk to anyone the whole time if I don't want to


----------



## p0ke

My car passed its' annual mot inspection with only one remark about the passenger side headlight bulb being installed incorrectly. I'm particularly happy because my windshield has a huge crack at the bottom, and the inspector didn't even mention it. I was a bit worried, because even though the law basically states that the crack has to be all the way from side to side (which compromises structural integrity) or directly in the driver's sight for it to fail, I've heard stories of all kinds of tiny windshield damages failing the inspection.

But yeah, all I gotta do is align the headlight properly and it's all good, I don't even need to go back and show it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

TheBolivianSniper said:


> new job acquired, as many hours as I want and a 10 minute at most walk from my house, can listen to music while I work, good money, dress code is really easy, and I don't have to talk to anyone the whole time if I don't want to



What a score! Congrats dude!
Glad things are picking up, it sounded like you were pretty stressed there for a while.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Ordacleaphobia said:


> What a score! Congrats dude!
> Glad things are picking up, it sounded like you were pretty stressed there for a while.



thanks man, I was really scared for cash for a good bit but the job is solid, had my first day today and I've got 6 days in total this week but it's really convenient since I work during the times of day I'd usually be least productive or I work at night


----------



## jaxadam

New gear day. They are ready to send it.


----------



## Empryrean

finally figured out how to use my fightstick to play drums in Reaper.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Empryrean said:


> finally figured out how to use my fightstick to play drums in Reaper.


What does a Hadoken sound like, though?


----------



## Empryrean

BlackMastodon said:


> What does a Hadoken sound like, though?


the stick controls pitch and mod so currently it's just the buttons 
if I'm being mean and throwing the slow hadoken then you'd hear just Hi-hat


----------



## Mathemagician

Seabeast2000 said:


> Trying to figure out Walking on the Moon chords by the Police with my bro. I have a strat into a XXX 40W he's got an acoustic.
> It devolved into me playing the pinched bassline on the Ultra channel ad infinitum.



Now this is jamming.


----------



## Danukenator

After missing the chance a few times, I finally scored an amber Charvel 750xl (similar to the one Shawn Lane used in his Powers of Ten era). I missed out on one of these on here probably 5-6 years ago and had been kicking myself ever since. I haven't been this excited about a gear purchase since I was a teenager.


----------



## sleewell

got our lyric vid back. sending to distrokid and then it will be ready to post hopefully tonight or tomorrow. pretty freaking excited.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gonna go go hike/camp around WA/ID/cali


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> gonna go go hike/camp around WA/ID/cali


day hiked around Pocatello and found a sick campsite on the Snake River.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> day hiked around Pocatello and found a sick campsite on the Snake River.


Stay safe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Stay safe.


stay strapped or get clapped boi


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> stay strapped or get clapped boi


10 Mike Mike ftw.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> 10 Mike Mike ftw.


i like having 17 rounds of 9mm jhp tho


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> i like having 17 rounds of 9mm jhp tho


No way man 454 Casull because bulletproof war bears.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

460 s&w ain't no joke.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> day hiked around Pocatello and found a sick campsite on the Snake River.


That's a nice part of Idaho. There are some really beautiful spots on the Snake near the town of Swan Valley. There's a small tributary that enters via a waterfall somewhere east of there.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I may or may not have just ordered the LTD EX Black Metal on a complete impulse.

I was just calling my local music store to see if they could order one for me later this year. The guy told me on the phone "there's only left one at the facility but yeah I can order it for you"

My brain went "Hey Alex, here's you chance. DO IT NOW!!!"

I should be mad at myself for not resisting the temptation but fuck it, I'm excited. The store accepts deposits and multiple payments so I will be fine. I've been GAS'ing for that guitar since the day it was annouced.


----------



## BenjaminW

Ernie Ball Primo Slinkys are the shit!

Got a pack from GC today, and they feel and sound really nice on my Strat!


----------



## MFB

Clutch is playing in Maine at the end of the year, dope dope DOPE.


----------



## Kaura

Got three beers as a gift from a trucker at work today for just doing my job which is unloading the trucks. 

Also, got a new tire for my car to replace the flat tire I got yesterday and it only cost 40 euros. I was prepared to pay at least 100 so I got off cheap. Best part is that the tire company is literally across the street from my work place so I drove there during my lunch break, left the car and went to pick it up when I got off from work.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I managed to temporarily reconcile with the meaninglessness of existence this morning!


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Got three beers as a gift from a trucker at work today for just doing my job which is unloading the trucks.
> 
> Also, got a new tire for my car to replace the flat tire I got yesterday and it only cost 40 euros. I was prepared to pay at least 100 so I got off cheap. Best part is that the tire company is literally across the street from my work place so I drove there during my lunch break, left the car and went to pick it up when I got off from work.


This is some high boomer energy, very wholesome.


----------



## protest

Watching the Mick Foley biography on A&E.


----------



## Kaura

Finally got my guitar back from pawn shop after sitting there for half a year. Also found my missing tremolo bar for my Strat in the gigbag.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just had a kick ass teriyaki/pineapple burger and some good beers.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Had a good workout, a tiny but great sax practice, excellent gym time and now an evening with one of my good friends, good day at work, and made a really good deal for my SV. Quite a bit of cash in hand and a USA Jackson that I might actually keep to use for school. It's essentially just an hss floyd strat with the mid boost.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Swear to god ... thought it was sex practice. Was like... uh, way to go?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

High Plains Drifter said:


> Swear to god ... thought it was sex practice. Was like... uh, way to go?




Motherfucker you got me, I went to edit it and it's been too long.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Put in my two week notice. I start my new job by the end of the month.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Been cruising down the 101 through Oregon and into cali. hiked around Ecola Park/ Cannon Beach ( where point break and goonies were filmed). Drank some great beers at Pelican Brewing ( their hefes and pils are really well balanced). Camped in Del Norte redwoods and hiked around (lot of verticality but all the really big coastal redwoods are high up, ones in my campsite were all dead/dying).

Drove down the Avenue of the Giants which was awesome.


----------



## MFB

Andrew fucking W.K. got added to the S.S. Neverender lineup, and its so god damn perfect, I want to see the ESPizza guitar in action


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Power back on, finally getting good at guitar, ordered a cool fucking jazz box, my only friend left gets back Wednesday, finished my favorite show, gonna go to bed in 2 hours,

great ending


----------



## Xaios

Picking up my new car on Tuesday next week, a Honda CR-V. I originally went with the base model, but I decided at the last minute to upgrade to the Sport. The main reason for the change were two upgrades that I care about: fog lights and a heated steering wheel. When it gets especially cold here, it can get extremely foggy, so I really wanted that safety feature, and I have a neuropathy in my right hand which makes it sensitive to cold, and there isn't a glove/combination of layers on the planet that can negate it when I'm holding onto something, like said steering wheel. Otherwise, some of the upgrades are also pretty nice to have: 19" wheels, more speakers, power moonroof, power tailgate, heated mirrors, and a camera on the passenger side mirror (in addition to the rear camera on the tailgate).


----------



## BlackMastodon

Once you experience a heated steering wheel in a northern winter you can't go back. Happy NCD!


----------



## John

Recently got my Two Notes Reload in the mail, so that'll be fun to start using with my Archon amp.


----------



## lurè

reharsed with my band for the first time since october; damn I really miss playing live shows.


----------



## Kaura

Just started my first two-day weekend since the beginning of May. And my supervisor even had the nerve to ask me to come tomorrow. I was like "hell naw".


----------



## p0ke

Finally some proper summer weather here and I don't have any obligations this weekend. So here I am, just sitting in the sun supervising my daughter in the pool. It would be relaxing af if she hadn't just learned to dive, but since she has, I gotta keep my eyes peeled all the time to ensure she gets up too... It's still relaxing, but without the "af"


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Worked the last day of my two week notice at my old job of six and a half years.
Have a whole five days off before I start my new job Wednesday night.
Rewired half my house so I have working phone lines again.
Got the parts for my trucks HVAC system in today so I might have functional A/C by tonight.


----------



## sleewell

band practice was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good last night. felt like we were on fire. had a blast. was one of those nights where the ideas just popped and everyone was working together. i think we wrote 3 new songs last night and crushed the ones we already have. really excited to get out and play some shows here hopefully sooner than later. 

I brought my new korg minilogue xd over. that thing is freaking amazing!! it really added some cool bits to our sound for like intros, outros, breakdowns, and ambient sections and we were just scratching he surface figuring it out. after our vocalist takes a few weeks with it I cant wait to see what develops. made us sound a lot better imo.


----------



## BlackMastodon

sleewell said:


> band practice was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good last night. felt like we were on fire. had a blast. was one of those nights where the ideas just popped and everyone was working together. i think we wrote 3 new songs last night and crushed the ones we already have. really excited to get out and play some shows here hopefully sooner than later.
> 
> I brought my new korg minilogue xd over. that thing is freaking amazing!! it really added some cool bits to our sound for like intros, outros, breakdowns, and ambient sections and we were just scratching he surface figuring it out. after our vocalist takes a few weeks with it I cant wait to see what develops. made us sound a lot better imo.


Synth/ambient sounds add so much to a song imo. Maybe it's closer to a "wall of sound" but I like when it's used well to fill in the gaps.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Seems like since we bought our house a couple years ago, that I've spent the majority of the time remodeling/ replacing/ repairing. With that, other things have gotten neglected. One of those things is the upkeep on our vehicles. 

So Thurs and Fri last week I decided to give my wife's car some love. I know it's just a crappy 2017 Camry but it's been a great little car for her and it has been in need of some maintenance for quite a while... haven't even given it a good wash in over two years... yikes. So despite the 98 degree heat and 75+ % humidity I went ahead and dove into the list and by Friday evening had everything finished. Despite my complete exhaustion, it felt good to get all of these things knocked out! 

* Registration was due to expire so that had to be addressed. Inspection & registration = done. 
* Then took it to Discount Tire for a re-balance and rotation.
* Was also missing a front hub-ring so got a new set installed while at Discount. 
* Got home and re-checked air pressure and lug torque on all 4 corners. 
* Next up was an oil change. Replaced the air filter and wipers at the same time. 
* Then I hit up the manual car wash and got her all cleaned up. 
* After all of that I began the arduous process of waxing and detailing. Also vacuumed the interior.

The detailing/ waxing was a total bitch in the oppressive heat but I'm SO glad to have all of this stuff done now and my wife is super happy which is ultimately all that matters. 



https://postimages.org/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gonna play Katamari Damacy reroll all day


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

realized I wasn't tightening the kahler locking nut screws right and bought string locks but fortunately I have backups for when these rust out, replaced the nut screws and bought one of the heavy metal style arms, little loose but that's ok


Kahler >>>>> floyd rose, no doubt, it has a great setup on it but I maxed it out both directions HARD 3 times in a row within 10 seconds and it didn't even go out of tune. Such a smooth action too, I prefer to slam on my trems and really do big dives and bends and it feels way better than that, it's extremely slinky and loose tho so I can see why people like how stable Floyds are


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rewatching Ash V Evil Dead


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

KnightBrolaire said:


> rewatching Ash V Evil Dead



Hah, I was just thinking about those movies and how I haven't seen them in a while just a couple days ago.
I think if there was any movie prop I genuinely wanted to go out of my way to own, it'd probably be the Necronomicon.


----------



## sleewell

my band is recording 2 more songs tonight. cant wait. 

also i am looking into buying a venue. i drive past it daily and its been empty for a while now but used to get some pretty good bands. probably wont happen but one can always dream.


----------



## TheBlackBard

I was on the phone with my Mom and my niece who I haven't had much of a relationship (see them once a month or so) with due to her druggie parents asked to talk to me and said "hey, are you and auntie coming over?" My heart feels like it just melted.


----------



## SD83

My favourite club just announced they will re-open (with some restrictions) on friday. After 16 months. I'm struggeling badly right now, small business, heavily affected by the recent lockdowns, mental health, and this is just... perfect. Especially since I'll go there with probably my favourite person right now...


----------



## thebeesknees22

finally got sonarworks all setup. wooow, i now see why i was having so much trouble mixing the bottom end. I had a huge dip below 100Hz. Things sound loads better now. A lot fuller/punchier etc.

Looks like i had my sub crossover freq too low. Bumping it up to 85hz is better. Gonna have to play with that and the level on it some more so sonarworks doesn't have to correct as much. I got it in an ok spot pretty quick though with this.


----------



## p0ke

One more day until my 4 week summer vacation starts.
... And I basically finished all the work already, so I'll just have a Zoom meeting in the morning and then it's officially Fuck this shit -o'clock.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Going to the beach with my boys back at home in 3 weeks once I'm moved out, getting promoted to the line too so I'm done with dishes once I'm back and moving on to cooking, plus I figured out how to dial my LP and I'm never replacing those pickups now. Gotta spend another night training this asshole who thinks he's heaven's gift to the dish room and also my dad bc he's 39 and washed dishes his whole life but I have total authority to throw him out now. 

plus 10 more days at work at most until I move out and can actually have a vacation.


----------



## p0ke

Not really sure if I'm happy or scared or whatever, but my wife took a pregnancy test this morning and it came out positive. So according to our calculations we'll be a family of 5 (hopefully not more) in March next year if everything goes well.


----------



## r33per

p0ke said:


> Not really sure if I'm happy or scared or whatever, but my wife took a pregnancy test this morning and it came out positive. So according to our calculations we'll be a family of 5 (hopefully not more) in March next year if everything goes well.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## r33per

First band practise since Feb last year occurred this morning. Missed the drummer (night shift ), but it was good to get into it again.

Rusty like a bag of old nails left outside all winter.


----------



## MFB

Weird Al is on Conan's podcast this week, absolute fucking perfection.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

got offered an Ibanez iron label 7 AND a MIJ professional soloist in a trade 

could take just the soloist and cash but I wanna be greedy 

but 2 super strats????

but greeeeeeed 

and I need a 7 but he doesn't wanna give me more cash and the ibanez alone, sadness

also might just have someone straight up buying which is great


----------



## Nicki

My wife went into labour 3 weeks earlier than expected last Thursday. She gave birth to my son on Friday afternoon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nicki said:


> My wife went into labour 3 weeks earlier than expected last Thursday. She gave birth to my son on Friday afternoon.



Mazel tov!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Just realized with my latest transaction I've owned probably about 15 guitars in the past 3 years and have made about $100 buying, selling, and trading, all while modding and generally flipping everything I've touched and buying more. The only constant has been my mockingbird and now with this trade and sale done I'm gonna devote my guitar budget to acquiring my white whales.


of course those will never appear but one tends to show up every other month, I'll find one I need to have soon enough.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Final post of the saga I've been spreading which shall be explained in my NGD post but I bought it. I don’t think the guy knows what he's doing with electronics and I think the sustainiac is fine, he just fucked with it and made it worse. In total only spending probably $100 that I didn't have off the trade and trade ins and acquiring THE guitar I've wanted since I started playing. Nasty little chip in the neck but it's only through through top layer of paint and I'll probably touch it up with purple sparkle nail polish and sand jt smooth. 

Finally, the first on the list checked off. Next up, BC Rich Stealth 7.


----------



## Scooter1969

I finally got my left hip replaced after 2 years of pain and insurance bullshit. I can now sit at my desk and write meaningless songs about nothing in particular (pain meds have a big influence on that..).


----------



## c7spheres

IT's page 420 !


----------



## Scooter1969

You are correct, Animal Chin.


----------



## Scooter1969

I'm also happy that my wife has finally found her dream job! Working for the local police department, but in the Victim's Service Unit. Meaning she goes out on domestic violence calls and gives aid to anyone involved. She has ONE BIG HEART to be able to reach out to those who have nowhere else to turn. Love & respect from the bottom of my heart!!! She went through a shitload of abuse from her ex, had enough, and wants to help people in the situation she was once in! THAT is a true survivor and I love her with all my heart!!!


----------



## BenjaminW

I'm finally an adult now, so happy birthday to me! 

In other news, I got a 3 on my AP test for APUSH today. Really wanted a 4, but at least it's a passing grade and that's all I care about in the end.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Beyer DT880 Pros!!!! Finally!!!


----------



## ElRay

BenjaminW said:


> I... In other news, I got a 3 on my AP test for APUSH today. Really wanted a 4, but at least it's a passing grade and that's all I care about in the end.


 52% got either a 1 or a 2 this time around.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got a ksr eros in a trade. hyped to try it out


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Finally sucked it up and bought locking tuners for my guitars. $90 for 2 sets of hipshots shipped with the reverb coupon this month.


----------



## p0ke

I've been thinking my OG day1 Xbox One controller is dying because the right trigger hasn't been working properly for a long time. A long time ago I noticed a screw was missing, and I replaced it with one from a pair of broken sunglasses and it worked OK for a while again. Then the other day the trigger stopped working altogether. 
So I completely opened up the pad (I had only opened the sides before), and guess what I found? The missing T6 screw was stuck to a magnet between the trigger and its' sensor  Took it out and put it where it belongs, and now I have two fully functional controllers again.


----------



## ElRay

Three words: *Coffee Bean M&Ms*


----------



## thebeesknees22

ElRay said:


> Three words: *Coffee Bean M&Ms*




WHHHAAAAAAAAT?!!!!

Why did you show me this? Why are you doing this to me?


----------



## Rosal76

ElRay said:


> Three words: *Coffee Bean M&Ms*



This is the first time I've seen those. I bought the caramel and fudge brownie ones last week and I really like the caramel. I thought it was kind of weird the grocery store had every other flavor but the coffee one.


----------



## ElRay

Rosal76 said:


> This is the first time I've seen those. I bought the caramel and fudge brownie ones last week and I really like the caramel.


Caramels are OK. I haven't tried the brownie ones yet.


Rosal76 said:


> I thought it was kind of weird the grocery store had every other flavor but the coffee one.


Oddly, we have ZERO peanut butter ones in the local AO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The only good new flavor of m&ms is coffee nut.
pretzel is still hands down my favorite though


----------



## spudmunkey

#1: Peanut butter
#2: Almond
#3: Peanut
#4: Limited Edition Strawberry Nut (like a PB&J)
#5: Plain
#6: Every other M&Ms flavor (except one)
#7: Literal Trash
#8: White Chocolate Candy Corn (this was the #6 exception)


----------



## MFB

1. Pretzel
1. Crispy
3. Chocolate/Plain/Original?
4. Caramel
5. Almond
6. Don't even bother past this point


----------



## LordCashew

spudmunkey said:


> #8: White Chocolate Candy Corn


Well there you go. I think we’ve found the origin of COVID.


----------



## Seabeast2000

http://www.candycornmms.com

Don't be fooled, so many wtf other flavors


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> http://www.candycornmms.com
> 
> Don't be fooled, so many wtf other flavors



Still better than Oreos.

Swedish fish oreos? Root Beer Float Oreos?

And of course...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

birthday cake oreos are the shit and I will fight anyone that says otherwise. They remind me of how I remember dunkaroos tasting as a kid.


----------



## thebeesknees22

spudmunkey said:


> Still better than Oreos.
> 
> Swedish fish oreos? Root Beer Float Oreos?
> 
> And of course...



...ugh..ew. lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

Carne asada mint oreos ftw


----------



## TedEH

Do people actually order their candy from sketchy websites like that....?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Well here's a particularly long read ( tldr version: Spiders are cool) 

I've mentioned it before but I'm very happy that my wife has developed a genuine appreciation for environmental issues, horticulture, indigenous wildlife, and even the creepy crawlies that years ago would have sent her running to the hills in horror. She was never an outdoorsy kind of chick but since we've been together, she's actually developed a desire to learn about nature since it's such a passionate thing to me. 

Over the past few years she's become increasingly receptive to being outdoors and more importantly, receptive to learning about the natural world around us. It started with her interest in growing vegetables, herbs, and houseplants. And that has spurred a further curiosity into propagation, pollination, and husbandry. All of this has paved the way towards her [initially reluctant] acceptance of her most dreaded creatures... bees and spiders.

Took her a long time to even begin to get comfortable with honey bees/ bumble bees because she had been stung by several as a kid. And while I understand that, I really wanted to educate her about their ultra-important contributions. Eventually she got to the point where she no longer feared bees and actually became quite fond of them.

But spiders were a bit more of a challenging sell... even the cute little fuzzy jumpers were a hard pass for her. But what finally brought her around was witnessing one day, a jumping spider ambushing a very destructive leaf-hopper insect that had been tearing holes in some hibiscus flowers ( my wife's most favorite... uh oh). She loved seeing this miniature predator helping to rid the flowering plants of pests and so she quickly developed a soft spot for the spider's presence. She's still very cautious and somewhat squeamish around larger spiders, wasps, etc but she now has some major admiration of insects in general.

And that all brings me to the whole point of this post. We recently discovered a small orb weaver that took up residence in one of our flower beds. It was only about an inch in size but very stealth. And the more that my wife watched it out of the corner of her eye, the more mesmerized she became by its behavior... watching it snaring, subduing, and nourishing itself upon whatever insects wound up entrapped in its web. She even caught a glimpse of one of it's molts and became outright impressed with its growth and increasingly striking colors/ appearance.

And with that I'll bring this insanely long-winded post full circle with this latest bit of awesomeness. Over the last couple weeks this little orb weaver has really grown and so my wife decided one day to show it some love. She searched around the garden and eventually found a small grasshopper ( very destructive to plants). So she caught it and tossed it into the web. And low and behold, our [now about 3"] spider buddy made a beeline to it, immobilized it, and finally feasted. My wife finds this all very fascinating lol. 

As usual, to anyone that read this whole thing... Thanks very much. It was enjoyable to share and I'm sincerely glad to see someone that once had such fear and indifference of nature, now feeling such a genuine connection to it.

Anyway... without further ado... Here's our rapidly growing orb-weaver. It's a female and I call her Spider Dude!


----------



## lurè

Went for a walk with friends on top of some mountains and felt like in a fantasy rpg.


----------



## p0ke

lurè said:


> Went for a walk with friends on top of some mountains and felt like in a fantasy rpg.
> View attachment 96327
> 
> View attachment 96328
> 
> View attachment 96329



Cool, looks like screenshots from Dark Souls


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> Went for a walk with friends on top of some mountains and felt like in a fantasy rpg.
> View attachment 96327
> 
> View attachment 96328
> 
> View attachment 96329


Sweet. Do you know any history on it?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> Well here's a particularly long read ( tldr version: Spiders are cool)
> 
> I've mentioned it before but I'm very happy that my wife has developed a genuine appreciation for environmental issues, horticulture, indigenous wildlife, and even the creepy crawlies that years ago would have sent her running to the hills in horror. She was never an outdoorsy kind of chick but since we've been together, she's actually developed a desire to learn about nature since it's such a passionate thing to me.
> 
> Over the past few years she's become increasingly receptive to being outdoors and more importantly, receptive to learning about the natural world around us. It started with her interest in growing vegetables, herbs, and houseplants. And that has spurred a further curiosity into propagation, pollination, and husbandry. All of this has paved the way towards her [initially reluctant] acceptance of her most dreaded creatures... bees and spiders.
> 
> Took her a long time to even begin to get comfortable with honey bees/ bumble bees because she had been stung by several as a kid. And while I understand that, I really wanted to educate her about their ultra-important contributions. Eventually she got to the point where she no longer feared bees and actually became quite fond of them.
> 
> But spiders were a bit more of a challenging sell... even the cute little fuzzy jumpers were a hard pass for her. But what finally brought her around was witnessing one day, a jumping spider ambushing a very destructive leaf-hopper insect that had been tearing holes in some hibiscus flowers ( my wife's most favorite... uh oh). She loved seeing this miniature predator helping to rid the flowering plants of pests and so she quickly developed a soft spot for the spider's presence. She's still very cautious and somewhat squeamish around larger spiders, wasps, etc but she now has some major admiration of insects in general.
> 
> And that all brings me to the whole point of this post. We recently discovered a small orb weaver that took up residence in one of our flower beds. It was only about an inch in size but very stealth. And the more that my wife watched it out of the corner of her eye, the more mesmerized she became by its behavior... watching it snaring, subduing, and nourishing itself upon whatever insects wound up entrapped in its web. She even caught a glimpse of one of it's molts and became outright impressed with its growth and increasingly striking colors/ appearance.
> 
> And with that I'll bring this insanely long-winded post full circle with this latest bit of awesomeness. Over the last couple weeks this little orb weaver has really grown and so my wife decided one day to show it some love. She searched around the garden and eventually found a small grasshopper ( very destructive to plants). So she caught it and tossed it into the web. And low and behold, our [now about 3"] spider buddy made a beeline to it, immobilized it, and finally feasted. My wife finds this all very fascinating lol.
> 
> As usual, to anyone that read this whole thing... Thanks very much. It was enjoyable to share and I'm sincerely glad to see someone that once had such fear and indifference of nature, now feeling such a genuine connection to it.
> 
> Anyway... without further ado... Here's our rapidly growing orb-weaver. It's a female and I call her Spider Dude!




This is a wonderful story and I can so relate. It's taken _years_ but I have gone from a spider-crushing arachnophobe to the guy who puts spiders outside with his bare hands at work. I still find them to be horrifying aliens for the most part, but I appreciate their beauty and skillfulness, as well as their important role in pest control. The ones in my windowsills get fed mosquitos and houseflies regularly, and I put my rock collections in the corners for them to live in. It is a joy to watch the roamers scuttle across my carpet hunting flies, as well.

Still very thankful that we don't get anything bigger than a very rare silver dollar sized wolf spider (I have seen exactly one) up here.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I am happy because I have a court date for my dissolution next week. It's been a little over a year since we separated, the hurt has mostly subsided and I'm genuinely excited to move beyond the last remaining trappings of what was.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is a wonderful story and I can so relate. It's taken _years_ but I have gone from a spider-crushing arachnophobe to the guy who puts spiders outside with his bare hands at work. I still find them to be horrifying aliens for the most part, but I appreciate their beauty and skillfulness, as well as their important role in pest control. The ones in my windowsills get fed mosquitos and houseflies regularly, and I put my rock collections in the corners for them to live in. It is a joy to watch the roamers scuttle across my carpet hunting flies, as well.
> 
> Still very thankful that we don't get anything bigger than a very rare silver dollar sized wolf spider (I have seen exactly one) up here.



Dude... Thanks so much. That's really awesome. My wife shares your exact same sentiment regarding "horrifying aliens/ specialized hunters/ beneficial to have around/ interesting to watch". She read my post last night and in fact said "Um... You know if a spider ever winds up in my hair or on my face I'll seriously freak out... right?". I was like "Yeah... I know." lol. I mean, to be fair, I don't necessarily want insects crawling on me unless I've personally invited one to climb aboard... and even then, that's rarely gonna be on my face or in my hair lol. 

We had an outbreak of wolf-spiders last year and my wife still mentions how much those creep her out. Fortunately that happened in the garage rather than in the house and I did my best to relocate most of them outside. They'll be making another appearance here in central Texas in about a month or so. 

She def doesn't care for these as much as the jumping spiders and orb weavers. IIRC she named this one "Get That Thing The Fuck Outta Here"...


----------



## LordCashew

High Plains Drifter said:


> Well here's a particularly long read ( tldr version: Spiders are cool)
> 
> I've mentioned it before but I'm very happy that my wife has developed a genuine appreciation for environmental issues, horticulture, indigenous wildlife, and even the creepy crawlies that years ago would have sent her running to the hills in horror. She was never an outdoorsy kind of chick but since we've been together, she's actually developed a desire to learn about nature since it's such a passionate thing to me.
> 
> Over the past few years she's become increasingly receptive to being outdoors and more importantly, receptive to learning about the natural world around us. It started with her interest in growing vegetables, herbs, and houseplants. And that has spurred a further curiosity into propagation, pollination, and husbandry. All of this has paved the way towards her [initially reluctant] acceptance of her most dreaded creatures... bees and spiders.
> 
> Took her a long time to even begin to get comfortable with honey bees/ bumble bees because she had been stung by several as a kid. And while I understand that, I really wanted to educate her about their ultra-important contributions. Eventually she got to the point where she no longer feared bees and actually became quite fond of them.
> 
> But spiders were a bit more of a challenging sell... even the cute little fuzzy jumpers were a hard pass for her. But what finally brought her around was witnessing one day, a jumping spider ambushing a very destructive leaf-hopper insect that had been tearing holes in some hibiscus flowers ( my wife's most favorite... uh oh). She loved seeing this miniature predator helping to rid the flowering plants of pests and so she quickly developed a soft spot for the spider's presence. She's still very cautious and somewhat squeamish around larger spiders, wasps, etc but she now has some major admiration of insects in general.
> 
> And that all brings me to the whole point of this post. We recently discovered a small orb weaver that took up residence in one of our flower beds. It was only about an inch in size but very stealth. And the more that my wife watched it out of the corner of her eye, the more mesmerized she became by its behavior... watching it snaring, subduing, and nourishing itself upon whatever insects wound up entrapped in its web. She even caught a glimpse of one of it's molts and became outright impressed with its growth and increasingly striking colors/ appearance.
> 
> And with that I'll bring this insanely long-winded post full circle with this latest bit of awesomeness. Over the last couple weeks this little orb weaver has really grown and so my wife decided one day to show it some love. She searched around the garden and eventually found a small grasshopper ( very destructive to plants). So she caught it and tossed it into the web. And low and behold, our [now about 3"] spider buddy made a beeline to it, immobilized it, and finally feasted. My wife finds this all very fascinating lol.
> 
> As usual, to anyone that read this whole thing... Thanks very much. It was enjoyable to share and I'm sincerely glad to see someone that once had such fear and indifference of nature, now feeling such a genuine connection to it.
> 
> Anyway... without further ado... Here's our rapidly growing orb-weaver. It's a female and I call her Spider Dude!



I was working on a riverfront job site once and came across a fatter Californian orb weaver relative with similar coloration in the shrubbery. A whole crew of grown-ass construction workers was shocked and terrified, and skeptical when I told them it was harmless.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just randomly found a bunch of music memes where people sing Apple Bottom Jeans in the style of other artists and some of them are fucking hilarious:


----------



## wheresthefbomb

spudmunkey said:


> #1: Peanut butter
> #2: Almond
> #3: Peanut
> #4: Limited Edition Strawberry Nut (like a PB&J)
> #5: Plain
> #6: Every other M&Ms flavor (except one)
> #7: Literal Trash
> #8: White Chocolate Candy Corn (this was the #6 exception)


----------



## lurè

Seabeast2000 said:


> Sweet. Do you know any history on it?



During IX-X century was a fortified building occupied by renegades, and nobles deprived of their goods by other lords and forced to a life of hardship. Thus the name _saxo latronis (latin for "stone of thieves")_


----------



## Seabeast2000

lurè said:


> During IX-X century was a fortified building occupied by renegades, and nobles deprived of their goods by other lords and forced to a life of hardship. Thus the name _saxo latronis (latin for "stone of thieves")_


Bad ass.


----------



## BlackMastodon

lurè said:


> During IX-X century was a fortified building occupied by renegades, and nobles deprived of their goods by other lords and forced to a life of hardship. Thus the name _saxo latronis (latin for "stone of thieves")_


Did you check fo a hollow wall that you can blast with a bomb for the rare long sword?


----------



## lurè

BlackMastodon said:


> Did you check fo a hollow wall that you can blast with a bomb for the rare long sword?


Nope but there's a cave next to the ruins that is usually used for some sort of satanic rituals.


----------



## Seabeast2000

finally found what the hell my first electric guitar was.....never properly amplified and yard sold after I left town.


----------



## ElRay

KnightBrolaire said:


> I just randomly found a bunch of music memes where people sing Apple Bottom Jeans in the style of other artists and some of them are fucking hilarious:]


----------



## ElRay

This:
​
was a recommended video for me after one of the videos. 

EDIT: Why has this never been done in a SF movie where future-humans/aliens learn English on their own?


KnightBrolaire said:


> I just randomly found a bunch of music memes where people sing Apple Bottom Jeans in the style of other artists and some of them are fucking hilarious:


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'll be damn. I'm transitioning to a new position at work. They got my backfill all sorted and I was 90% sure they'd hit me with a paycut and/or lowball me since that's how things tend to go in my industry. But...I did not get a pay cut. I didn't get a raise either, but not getting a pay cut is amazing. I thought for sure they would ha

Time to start planning my next skervesen purchase!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Just sold a few gun skins in CS:GO and made over $30. Especially happy since I think I spent maybe $10 total on all of my skins and I haven't touched the game in like 5 years.


----------



## Nlelith

BlackMastodon said:


> Just sold a few gun skins in CS:GO and made over $30.


Those are rookie numbers in this racket. Did you sell skins directly on Steam Market, or for real money somewhere else? I'm sitting on a ~$5k worth of CSGO inventory, which cost me over 10 times less. It looks like there's no hassle-free way to sell it off for real money all at once, so I just watch it slowly inflate in price, even though it's risky and I should probably sell most of it already.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Nlelith said:


> Those are rookie numbers in this racket. Did you sell skins directly on Steam Market, or for real money somewhere else? I'm sitting on a ~$5k worth of CSGO inventory, which cost me over 10 times less. It looks like there's no hassle-free way to sell it off for real money all at once, so I just watch it slowly inflate in price, even though it's risky and I should probably sell most of it already.


Yeah the amount of effort I put into it directly translated to how much money I put in.  No knives or anything fancy, just some gun skins and a few with stat-trak. I just sold them on Steam so I can put it towards whatever game I get next. Sold the rest of the cheap skins and now have $38. Good enough for me.


----------



## Kaura

Hooray for recycling. Returned some cans and bottles to a supermarket and got 115€ from it.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> Hooray for recycling. Returned some cans and bottles to a supermarket and got 115€ from it.



How many years worth of bottles and cans did you return?  I usually get something like 5€ once per month.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> How many years worth of bottles and cans did you return?  I usually get something like 5€ once per month.



That was from 3 months.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> That was from 3 months.



Ah well, that does sound somewhat reasonable. I recycle our bottles everytime the container gets full, so it's always max 5€.
It's a great system though, really encourages people to recycle the stuff and even if the bottles are left somewhere some homeless person will most likely pick them up since they're worth something.


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Ah well, that does sound somewhat reasonable. I recycle our bottles everytime the container gets full, so it's always max 5€.
> It's a great system though, really encourages people to recycle the stuff and even if the bottles are left somewhere some homeless person will most likely pick them up since they're worth something.



Yeah, when I was packing the trash bags into my car some homeless looking lady was going through the trash bin next to my car so I gave her some spare cans that had been driving me crazy while driving and she thanked me like I was Jesus or something.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I almost had my first weekend off in 4 months. I only had to work like an hour on saturday


----------



## youngthrasher9

The appraisal for my home came in at offerred value and with no MPR repairs necessary!! (buyer is using a VA loan) 

Might be coming into a little bit of gear money soon.


----------



## AMOS

I've discovered Zen and it helps me rid my mind of anger and unwanted thoughts


----------



## jaxadam

Leaviathan said:


> I've discovered Zen and it helps me rid my mind of anger and unwanted thoughts



By Zen do you mean…. a bowl of chocolate ice cream?


----------



## p0ke

Finally got my new work laptop. Maxed out M1 MBP


----------



## AMOS

jaxadam said:


> By Zen do you mean…. a bowl of chocolate ice cream?


Buddhism dude


----------



## Anquished

Got my Electronic Engineering degree papers through the post and still shocked I managed to pull a First.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Leaviathan said:


> Buddhism dude


Ah, so you mean a bowl of pistachio ice cream.


----------



## AMOS

BlackMastodon said:


> Ah, so you mean a bowl of pistachio ice cream.


Naaaa a bowl of Indica and a beer


----------



## KnightBrolaire

There's a crazy podcast about Steven Seagal being a piece of shit (Behind the Bastards). It affirms a lot of my thoughts about him being a hack/fraud almost on par with frank dux.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Leaviathan said:


> Naaaa a bowl of Indica and a beer


----------



## sleewell

got a pretty nice raise yesterday


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> There's a crazy podcast about Steven Seagal being a piece of shit (Behind the Bastards). It affirms a lot of my thoughts about him being a hack/fraud almost on par with frank dux.


What... I'm going to have to check that out! I loved their episode on Dr Phil but haven't listened to many others as their vibe can get pretty negative.

Steven Seagal haș always fascinated me. Like, he has the gall to come out and say that he's a reincarnated shaman and a clairvoyant healer... what?! Then his antics on that show where he was a sheriff, getting all butthurt over invasive Nutria getting shot, but then coming to terms with it being part of "the circle of life" when they fed their carcasses to alligators. 

But it's all fun and games until someone turns out to be a predator, or makes the jump into politics...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> What... I'm going to have to check that out! I loved their episode on Dr Phil but haven't listened to many others as their vibe can get pretty negative.
> 
> Steven Seagal haș always fascinated me. Like, he has the gall to come out and say that he's a reincarnated shaman and a clairvoyant healer... what?! Then his antics on that show where he was a sheriff, getting all butthurt over invasive Nutria getting shot, but then coming to terms with it being part of "the circle of life" when they fed their carcasses to alligators.


The podcast paints him in a VERRY bad light. He is basically a pathological liar. The podcast talks about how he would regularly lie about his martial prowess, his military service (he never served as a seal and actively draft dodged vietnam), his marriage, his connection to the cia, doing mercenary work and all kinds of other shit.

Plus he has multiple sexual harassment/assault claims against him. And he writes godawful music, appropriates all kinds of cultural aspects (he uses jive talk when he's around african americans ffs).

About the only legit thing about him is he did aikido and went to japan.
Also the Gene LeBell ( a legit world class judoka and old school mma guy). The story is fucking hilarious. He said he could escape Gene's rear naked choke with his secret move (which was a dick chop), then he got choked unconscious and shit himself.

The whole reincarnated lama schtick is supposedly because he paid a big chunk of money to the guys at the tibetan temples making those calls. 

Also he's buddies with multiple dictators.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> The podcast paints him in a VERRY bad light. He is basically a pathological liar. The podcast talks about how he would regularly lie about his martial prowess, his military service (he never served as a seal and actively draft dodged vietnam), his marriage, his connection to the cia, doing mercenary work and all kinds of other shit.
> 
> Plus he has multiple sexual harassment/assault claims against him. And he writes godawful music, appropriates all kinds of cultural aspects (he uses jive talk when he's around african americans ffs).
> 
> About the only legit thing about him is he did aikido and went to japan.
> Also the Gene LeBell ( a legit world class judoka and old school mma guy). The story is fucking hilarious. He said he could escape Gene's rear naked choke with his secret move (which was a dick chop), then he got choked unconscious and shit himself.
> 
> The whole reincarnated lama schtick is supposedly because he paid a big chunk of money to the guys at the tibetan temples making those calls.
> 
> Also he's buddies with multiple dictators.



Can't forget about his "Lightning Bolt" energy drink and its cringe-worthy commercials.



They ended up getting closed out in dollar stores, where I picked up a bunch for kicks. The flavor called "Asian Experience"  actually wasn't half bad for an energy drink.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> Can't forget about his "Lightning Bolt" energy drink and its cringe-worthy commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> They ended up getting closed out in dollar stores, where I picked up a bunch for kicks. The flavor called "Asian Experience"  actually wasn't half bad for an energy drink.



trust me, the podcast makes the cringiness of that commercial feel a lot grimier, and it takes on a different connotation. 
Apparently he kept russian sex slaves and got fired from the jefferson parish sheriff dept for sexual assault. Not to mention Juliana Margulies and a bunch of other women called him out for sexual harassment/assault.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> actively draft dodged vietnam


I don't hold it against anyone dodging the draft, particularly for Vietnam. Lying about it, however, is low.


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> trust me, the podcast makes the cringiness of that commercial feel a lot grimier, and it takes on a different connotation.
> Apparently he kept russian sex slaves and got fired from the jefferson parish sheriff dept for sexual assault. Not to mention Juliana Margulies and a bunch of other women called him out for sexual harassment/assault.


Whoa!


----------



## NotDonVito

I love Seagal, dude's basically an irl South Park character. I said this in the old Marilyn Manson thread, but I think the world needs garbage people and lolcows to keep things interesting and balanced.


----------



## thebeesknees22

sleewell said:


> got a pretty nice raise yesterday



Time for NGD??

!!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> I love Seagal, dude's basically an irl South Park character. I said this in the old Marilyn Manson thread, but I think the world needs garbage people and lolcows to keep things interesting and balanced.


People knew Brian was garbage and then proceeded to date him. I guess I feel bad for them, but it's like paint brushing a snake over and over, then being surprised when it strikes.


----------



## SexHaver420

I got my hair cut for the first time in like 7 years yesterday. The lady who did it cut like 6 inches off and layered it and it looks really cute


----------



## TheBlackBard

SexHaver420 said:


> I got my hair cut for the first time in like 7 years yesterday. The lady who did it cut like 6 inches off and layered it and it looks really cute



Hell yes! A new cut can do wonders to make one's mood raise. Just got one myself yesterday!


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> Finally got my new work laptop. Maxed out M1 MBP



After a week with this thing, I gotta say I'm very impressed. I had some issues with building apps at first, but once I got the setup right, especially Android development is a whole new world now. The emulator runs as smooth as an actual device, build times dropped from ~6min to less than 30sec for one of the more complicated apps I develop... The iOS-side then is a bit more complicated still. I did get it to work on a couple of apps I'm going, but a couple of others just won't build because Xcode can't decide between two versions of some library. But even there, build times are a fraction of what they used to be.

Also, what's incredible to me is that I haven't heard any fans a single time yet. Even when building both iOS and Android apps simultaneously and running both emulators, it's dead quiet. The old 2017 model would've sounded like a jet about take off in the same situation.

This new Rosetta system is really well done - when I first installed a bunch of stuff, I thought wow, developers sure have gone out of their way to build ARM versions of everything... But then I checked the system monitor and turns out a bunch of the stuff was running via Rosetta! And I didn't even notice.

The only actual gripe I have with this thing is that it can only handle one external monitor - I hope they'll be able to solve that through a software update at some point.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Hot damn! I finally beat that F'n Hell house on hard mode in the FF7 remake! It took me like 30 tries at least. 

Seriously F that thing lol


----------



## TedEH

I recently put down a guitar track for a tune, and when I went back and looked at the wave shape, it's like right on the grid. Timing was just right on. I'm not usually one to immediately toot my own horn, and I'm no shredder, and no lyricist, and my drumming needs work, and all this kinda stuff - but I can nail a rhythm.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i was cleaning one of my sink's j traps and found a. pick in it. No idea how it got down there


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was cleaning one of my sink's j traps and found a. pick in it. No idea how it got down there


A failed escape.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was cleaning one of my sink's j traps and found a. pick in it. No idea how it got down there



Toulouse?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> Toulouse?


Nah he doesn't play with picks. I blame gremlins


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Y the Last Man is finally being made into a series. lowkey hyped


----------



## Bodes

My Australian Rules football club actually did something good for once.



FYI: Minor Premiership means to finish on top of the ladder (table) after the regular season. 
1964 was also the last time Melbourne won the Grand Final.
To say we are starved of much success is an understatement.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I just found an old $100 gift card that I forgot about in my wallet that's been there for a year and 1/2 (if not longer) so I just picked up a bunch more York Audio IR's!

I grabbed the new dv77, Mesa OS, Mesa Trad, Bogna, and FDM packs. 

Gonna give them a whirl right after lunch! ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ

Merry summer Christmas to me!


----------



## sleewell

i took all my kids out on a paddle boat on sat. that alone made me happy. it was a beautiful day and just hanging out with my kids was great.

but what really made me smile happened when we were out on the water. i brought a handful of life savers with me. we each had one on the way there and then i thought i had enough to give everyone one more while we were out there. i handed out 3 and then realized i did not have another one for my daughter. it was an honest mistake and i felt bad bc my daughter didn't get one. it could have devolved into a whine fest because my kids are so young but without even thinking about it my middle son took his out of his mouth and gave to his sister. 

my kids just like hanging out together and it seems like all the talks about how lucky we are to have each other might actually be sinking in. 

when we got home i gave my son a big brownie and he was pumped.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

sleewell said:


> i took all my kids out on a paddle boat on sat. that alone made me happy. it was a beautiful day and just hanging out with my kids was great.
> 
> but what really made me smile happened when we were out on the water. i brought a handful of life savers with me. we each had one on the way there and then i thought i had enough to give everyone one more while we were out there. i handed out 3 and then realized i did not have another one for my daughter. it was an honest mistake and i felt bad bc my daughter didn't get one. it could have devolved into a whine fest because my kids are so young but without even thinking about it my middle son took his out of his mouth and gave to his sister.
> 
> my kids just like hanging out together and it seems like all the talks about how lucky we are to have each other might actually be sinking in.
> 
> when we got home i gave my son a big brownie and he was pumped.



To me, what this directly correlates with is A+ parenting. Your kids are learning solid moral behavior and compassion. And that's not just by chance.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I had a massive harvest of habaneros, jalapenos, and tomatoes, so I made salsa and tomato compote. Slightly tweaked my recipe from last year and it tastes fucking amazing. 

I still have a bunch of peppers to harvest. probably going to make a fermented hot sauce with them..


----------



## ImNotAhab

The new Deafheaven album. It's really damn good.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I just finished the final mix on a song I did and it's the best mix I've ever done. It sounds massive and I'm extremely proud of myself.


----------



## sleewell

ImNotAhab said:


> The new Deafheaven album. It's really damn good.



you think so?? man it put me to sleep but i am glad to hear that you like it. i love their previous stuff a lot.


----------



## sleewell

my band reached out to some of the best promoters/bookers in the area yesterday and they said they wanted to to come out to check us out in a couple of weeks. they are looking for artists to add on their roster and really liked our single. hopefully it goes well because they could get us on some big shows.


----------



## thebeesknees22

@sleewell Good luck dude!! Hope it works out for ya! ᕦ(ò_óˇ)


----------



## ImNotAhab

sleewell said:


> you think so?? man it put me to sleep but i am glad to hear that you like it. i love their previous stuff a lot.


I love it, I would also understand if people did not like it at allI though, it's definitely a bit different from previous offerings. 

Best of luck with the upcoming gigs though, sounds encouraging!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ImNotAhab said:


> The new Deafheaven album. It's really damn good.


It really is. I keep forgetting about that band I was out of the loop when the big fuss was originally about them. But every time I think to check them out I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Welp the boys brought the TON site back from the dead. New merch, some vinyl options. Just glad its not utterly abandoned and now active.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Took a guitar job playing for a guy at work, he just wants some soft rock laid down for his vocals. I'm using my fucking HONDO. I sweat the pickups are the same as they used on some strat bc the cleans are IMMACULATE. Exactly how I'd want a vintage strat to sound. Unfortunately it is not a strat but it's making me rethink what sort of mods I want to do. 

Maybe some hot single coils and a crunchy PAF rather than going super hot and mini hums. Something that's not gonna be super tight and smooth.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Took a guitar job playing for a guy at work, he just wants some soft rock laid down for his vocals. I'm using my fucking HONDO. I sweat the pickups are the same as they used on some strat bc the cleans are IMMACULATE. Exactly how I'd want a vintage strat to sound. Unfortunately it is not a strat but it's making me rethink what sort of mods I want to do.
> 
> Maybe some hot single coils and a crunchy PAF rather than going super hot and mini hums. Something that's not gonna be super tight and smooth.


Get one of the Maiden dude’s pickup setups.


----------



## p0ke

Looks like NMC '21 is happening after all. We thought it would be postponed again because covid is still not as under control as the government had hoped, but they've arranged such that everyone who hasn't received 2 doses of vaccine will be tested at the harbour and facemasks will be mandatory during the shows.

So I'll be seeing Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, Swallow the Sun and Verikalpa live on a cruise ship roughly a week from now


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Get one of the Maiden dude’s pickup setups.



there was a dude selling a ceramic warpig for an actually reasonable price

my previous points are completely null and void as I have wanted to try it forever

I bought those mega hot Duncan single coils that apparently are sitting around 14k and the warpig, in total I think I'm gonna spend a little under $800 on this guitar and it's gonna be kitted tf out.

The JB Jr is on my list of pickups to try but now I need something to put it in.....

but yeah I was seriously weighing your suggestions there and then that monster popped up but thank you anyways


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> there was a dude selling a ceramic warpig for an actually reasonable price
> 
> my previous points are completely null and void as I have wanted to try it forever
> 
> I bought those mega hot Duncan single coils that apparently are sitting around 14k and the warpig, in total I think I'm gonna spend a little under $800 on this guitar and it's gonna be kitted tf out.
> 
> The JB Jr is on my list of pickups to try but now I need something to put it in.....
> 
> but yeah I was seriously weighing your suggestions there and then that monster popped up but thank you anyways


Personally, I would've went for three single coil sized HBs, and 3 mini switches: 3 way SC / off / HB. That's just me personally though. I am still sorta tempted to try GFS' wiring harness and knock off Duncan hot rails pickups.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

New job trimming weed. Glad to get out of the service industry for a change.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> New job trimming weed. Glad to get out of the service industry for a change.


So you went from being a bartender to a budtender? What's the difference? Lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So you went from being a bartender to a budtender? What's the difference? Lol



The difference is I'll be a trimmer so I won't actually be dealing with customers, or more importantly, my verbally abusive alcoholic coworkers. Hurrah!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> The difference is I'll be a trimmer so I won't actually be dealing with customers, or more importantly, my verbally abusive alcoholic coworkers. Hurrah!


Now you’ll just have to deal with smug know-it-all 20 somethings with an attitude problem. I hope it’s an improvement though.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Now you’ll just have to deal with smug know-it-all 20 somethings with an attitude problem. I hope it’s an improvement though.



When I was out of a job because of COVID I ended up working in the fields doing agricultural tasks. I'm not sure if working trimming weed is the same (outdoors). But it was no bullshit. Physical work under the sun all morning, real workout for the legs and the back. All the dudes working were from Africa, very hard working guys.


----------



## sleewell

filed my taxes way back in april. just saw my return about to hit my account. woot woot. little bit larger than normal bc they shorted us on the 2nd stimulus but it looks to have been included. going to make a very large payment on the minivan we just bought.


----------



## CanserDYI

I got a new amp and cab, and my helix sounds so good through it I'm back in tonal nirvana.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> The difference is I'll be a trimmer so I won't actually be dealing with customers, or more importantly, my verbally abusive alcoholic coworkers. Hurrah!


A buddy of mines dad does this and they let him keep buds that fall on the floor, any similar deal here?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> A buddy of mines dad does this and they let him keep buds that fall on the floor, any similar deal here?



I'm not sure, but I will report back. I know that my friends working as trimmers seem to have an endless supply of "samples." It'd be cool to stop having to pay for the pot bill, haha.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> A buddy of mines dad does this and they let him keep buds that fall on the floor, any similar deal here?


I'm betting this leads to a lot of "whoops" incidents.


----------



## jaxadam

Upgrayded to that Xfinity 1.2 gb plan.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Oooooooh my BYOC tube screamer came in the mail today! Gonna try to throw this together on Sunday if I'm not working. 

\( ﾟヮﾟ)/

!!!


----------



## r33per

Confirmed passed my Cisco CCNP Enterprise certification. Delighted


----------



## Seabeast2000

r33per said:


> Confirmed passed my Cisco CCNP Enterprise certification. Delighted


Oh snap. Did you recert or do all 3?


----------



## r33per

Seabeast2000 said:


> Oh snap. Did you recert or do all 3?


Recert. I had the CCNP Route & Switch since 2014 and CCDP since 2018. Had to recert by October and ENCOR was my only hope!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I recently got back into collecting pokemon cards (mostly for shits and giggles). It's a lot of fun and brings me back to when I used to sit on my the front step of my mom's house and organize all my cards/ open packs with friends.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Got the AC fixed on my car. Best use of 69€ i had in a lot of time...


----------



## c7spheres

Found a brand new THC vape pen at the park. 90% pure indica! Haven't smoked in many years and decided to risk fate. After almost coughing to death I'm still alive and feel grateful I made it home ok! Holy crap this is some strong stuff. I'm gonna sleep well tonight after some long overdue space jams and some soul bending. I am now one with the universe. I am whole again. Peace, love, and happiness : ) 

I will now attempt to explain how I feel in the language of emoji:


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hope you sanitized that thing. Covid aside, still pretty grungy to put something you found in a park in your mouth.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

...I hope you just took the whatever it is called from the vape pen you found and used it in your own vape pen. Otherwise, eewww.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> I recently got back into collecting pokemon cards (mostly for shits and giggles). It's a lot of fun and brings me back to when I used to sit on my the front step of my mom's house and organize all my cards/ open packs with friends.



Our older son is big time into it, so I have to bribe him with buying “ultra rares” and “rainbow rares” off of Amazon and eBay. I’m just waiting for him to figure it out and pull the trigger on one that costs $100,000. Well, he is a horrible negotiator so he trades away his best cards to his friend, and now we’ve lost his binder.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> Our older son is big time into it, so I have to bribe him with buying “ultra rares” and “rainbow rares” off of Amazon and eBay. I’m just waiting for him to figure it out and pull the trigger on one that costs $100,000. Well, he is a horrible negotiator so he trades away his best cards to his friend, and now we’ve lost his binder.


Yeesh. That would drive me up a wall. By the way, those do not sound like friends to me.


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeesh. That would drive me up a wall. By the way, those do not sound like friends to me.



I mean they are 6 years old, I don’t think they have a clue.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> I mean they are 6 years old, I don’t think they have a clue.


Oh, no, they do. My experience is that kids will be "friends" with someone just to talk them out of all of their stuff, then bounce.


----------



## jaxadam

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh, no, they do. My experience is that kids will be "friends" with someone just to talk them out of all of their stuff, then bounce.



Good, then he’s learning multiple lessons!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

jaxadam said:


> Good, then he’s learning multiple lessons!


I mean, I can't fault you there. Sometimes you gotta let em learn on their own that some people are just out to get shit from you, but aren't actually your friends.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> Our older son is big time into it, so I have to bribe him with buying “ultra rares” and “rainbow rares” off of Amazon and eBay. I’m just waiting for him to figure it out and pull the trigger on one that costs $100,000. Well, he is a horrible negotiator so he trades away his best cards to his friend, and now we’ve lost his binder.


Yeah it's a verrrry different ecosystem now versus 20 years ago when I was collecting. 
There's all the different variations ((v, vmax, gx , m ex ,etc) and it's pretty daunting.
TCGplayer app is a good way to quickly look up a card, or scan your collection and see what's worth decent money., or see what you still need from a set. There's really no excuse for kids nowadays to make bad trades with how accessible price data is from multiple sites.


----------



## c7spheres

BlackMastodon said:


> Hope you sanitized that thing. Covid aside, still pretty grungy to put something you found in a park in your mouth.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> ...I hope you just took the whatever it is called from the vape pen you found and used it in your own vape pen. Otherwise, eewww.



I have sanitized it now, but I didn't at first actually, but it was brand new in the box anyways. It's a disposable one. Someone left it on a picnic bench like they just got it from the store or something and nobody was anywhere to be found so I just unwrapped it and checked it out. I tempted fate. Hopefully I don't catch something. Hopefully it wasn't a setup. Now I'm getting a little paranoid, haha, jk. I'm usually pretty mindful about germs but today I was just like, 'fuck it'. Stupid I know.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

c7spheres said:


> I have sanitized it now, but I didn't at first actually, but it was brand new in the box anyways. It's a disposable one. Someone left it on a picnic bench like they just got it from the store or something and nobody was anywhere to be found so I just unwrapped it and checked it out. I tempted fate. Hopefully I don't catch something. Hopefully it wasn't a setup. Now I'm getting a little paranoid, haha, jk. I'm usually pretty mindful about germs but today I was just like, 'fuck it'. Stupid I know.


Bad Luck Brian meme:
Didn't catch COVID

Contracted AIDS


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

c7spheres said:


> Found a brand new THC vape pen at the park. 90% pure indica! Haven't smoked in many years and decided to risk fate. After almost coughing to death I'm still alive and feel grateful I made it home ok! Holy crap this is some strong stuff. I'm gonna sleep well tonight after some long overdue space jams and some soul bending. I am now one with the universe. I am whole again. Peace, love, and happiness : )
> 
> I will now attempt to explain how I feel in the language of emoji:



Holy shit!!! I'd be scared to touch the THC vapes after the scare 1 or 2 years ago. There were some bad "black market" cartidges that ended up killing people who smoked them. I remember trying one around that time, in Spain. I think these can get you a lot higher but good old joints are still the best. Tbh I don't like how the new strains are stronger and stronger in THC %, when "real" weed is not that strong. I want to have a good time, not get fucking blasted. This is for people who have developed a lot of tolerance. 
LOL this also reminds me of my friend, when we were 14, he would pick up unfinished cigarettes off the pavement and finished them off on the way to school. That shit is so crazy it's burned into my mind.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Holy shit!!! I'd be scared to touch the THC vapes after the scare 1 or 2 years ago. There were some bad "black market" cartidges that ended up killing people who smoked them. I remember trying one around that time, in Spain. I think these can get you a lot higher but good old joints are still the best. Tbh I don't like how the new strains are stronger and stronger in THC %, when "real" weed is not that strong. I want to have a good time, not get fucking blasted. This is for people who have developed a lot of tolerance.
> LOL this also reminds me of my friend, when we were 14, he would pick up unfinished cigarettes off the pavement and finished them off on the way to school. That shit is so crazy it's burned into my mind.


Had a friend who did that as well. Just hold it over a lighter flame, it’ll be good. Supposedly. Lol


----------



## Mathemagician

TedEH said:


> I recently put down a guitar track for a tune, and when I went back and looked at the wave shape, it's like right on the grid. Timing was just right on. I'm not usually one to immediately toot my own horn, and I'm no shredder, and no lyricist, and my drumming needs work, and all this kinda stuff - but I can nail a rhythm.



That’s an awesome accomplishment! I struggle with keeping time, usually have clicks louder than anything I’m playing. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> i was cleaning one of my sink's j traps and found a. pick in it. No idea how it got down there



The pick mistook it for the washing machine. 



wheresthefbomb said:


> New job trimming weed. Glad to get out of the service industry for a change.



Very hard to return to retail when you’ve had a taste of that non-Karen life.


----------



## c7spheres

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Holy shit!!! I'd be scared to touch the THC vapes after the scare 1 or 2 years ago. There were some bad "black market" cartidges that ended up killing people who smoked them. I remember trying one around that time, in Spain. I think these can get you a lot higher but good old joints are still the best. Tbh I don't like how the new strains are stronger and stronger in THC %, when "real" weed is not that strong. I want to have a good time, not get fucking blasted. This is for people who have developed a lot of tolerance.
> LOL this also reminds me of my friend, when we were 14, he would pick up unfinished cigarettes off the pavement and finished them off on the way to school. That shit is so crazy it's burned into my mind.



It was brand new so unless someone was leaving out a trap or something I figured I'd risk it. It had a label on the side with the persons name on it too but I'm not taking it to the police lost and found or anything : ) . Apparently when you buy it out here they put a sticker with your name on it on the box. I know it was risky but it's not like I was picking up a used one off the ground.
- I agree though about the real deal. I'd rather have the real thing because this stuff is a bit weird. Like it's super potent but it doesn't give you a hug like the real thing. You can tell something is missing : )
- All this has made me think again about getting a medical card, even though you don't need one out here. A med card helps with things like jobs being tolerant and getting people out of your hair it seems. All I know is that small amount took away years of pain that returned after I initially stopped. It's been at least 5 or 6 years now and it's crazy how good this works. I slept good too. All I'm gonna do today is be lazy and enjoy having less pain. And space jam of course.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Broke out the WR7 for some fear factory type riffage and it was a blast. I've been getting more into super staccato tight as fuck tones like that lately.


----------



## BlackMastodon

c7spheres said:


> It was brand new so unless someone was leaving out a trap or something I figured I'd risk it. It had a label on the side with the persons name on it too but I'm not taking it to the police lost and found or anything : ) . Apparently when you buy it out here they put a sticker with your name on it on the box. I know it was risky but it's not like I was picking up a used one off the ground.
> - I agree though about the real deal. I'd rather have the real thing because this stuff is a bit weird. Like it's super potent but it doesn't give you a hug like the real thing. You can tell something is missing : )
> - All this has made me think again about getting a medical card, even though you don't need one out here. A med card helps with things like jobs being tolerant and getting people out of your hair it seems. All I know is that small amount took away years of pain that returned after I initially stopped. It's been at least 5 or 6 years now and it's crazy how good this works. I slept good too. All I'm gonna do today is be lazy and enjoy having less pain. And space jam of course.


When I read your first post I pictured it being a used one on the ground. It being new and in the box is totally free game.


----------



## Xaios

Happy isn't really the word, but satisfied. I passed my firearms safety course with flying colors (96% on the practical, 100% on the written), so I can now apply for a firearms license.

Kind of a strange thing to do given that I currently have absolutely no intention of purchasing any kind of gun more powerful than a pellet gun in the foreseeable future (especially considering how expensive guns are; I'm already into knives and I'm not made of money), or hunting for that matter. However, it is a handy skill to have in this part of the world. Since I've lived in the Yukon, two friends of friends have been killed in grizzly attacks. My job also occasionally takes me to remote areas, so knowing how to use a gun for self-defense against wildlife while not blowing my own head off in the process seems like a reasonable proposition.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Happy isn't really the word, but satisfied. I passed my firearms safety course with flying colors (96% on the practical, 100% on the written), so I can now apply for a firearms license.
> 
> Kind of a strange thing to do given that I currently have absolutely no intention of purchasing any kind of gun more powerful than a pellet gun in the foreseeable future (especially considering how expensive guns are; I'm already into knives and I'm not made of money), or hunting for that matter. However, it is a handy skill to have in this part of the world. Since I've lived in the Yukon, two friends of friends have been killed in grizzly attacks. My job also occasionally takes me to remote areas, so knowing how to use a gun for self-defense against wildlife while not blowing my own head off in the process seems like a reasonable proposition.



I passed mine 100% automatically just by being born in America.


----------



## Xaios

Heeeeeeey, also just got a raise. I am actually happy about that.


----------



## sleewell

my band had some promoters over yesterday. it went really well and was a blast. they got us on 2 pretty cool shows and said they had more if we wanted them. 




soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pumped to finally have a show to look forward to again. i played guitar for like 2 hours last night after my kids went to bed.


----------



## thebeesknees22

@sleewell - that's awesome dude!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Released a single last week and one of the songs on it is easily the best production and mixing I've ever done. Yesterday I got in a review for the single and the reviewer noticed it as well, so it's not just in my head. Super positive reviews so I'm pleased.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

blended a diezel 4x12 k100 IR with a dv77 one and it sounds thiccccccccc as fuck


----------



## p0ke

Finally found a reasonably priced DisplayLink dock for my M1 MBP, and it arrived today. As an added bonus, it supports 3 monitors! 2 over DispalyLink and one natively. I happen to have two spare 24" monitors, so I added one of them to my setup.







As you can see the contrast is a fair bit lower than on the Fujitsu 27" monitors to the left, but anyway. 

Now I just plug one cable into the laptop and that provides a 4 port USB hub, 3 monitors and power for the laptop.


----------



## nightflameauto

Last night I got to watch the first "all civilian" launch to orbit. That may be a stupid reason to be happy to some people, but it was awe inspiring to see for me. It's just one small step towards making the dreams of my childhood into reality. When I grew up we were all thinking tourists in space would be commonplace by now. I'm glad somebody with the money to accomplish it has actually started moving us in that direction.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

People are going apeshit trying to sell pokemon oreos for tens of thousands of dollars right now, and it's hilarious. All because someone spent 1000$ on a mew oreo . Still not quite as absurd as people spending millions on literal jpegs/NFTs though


----------



## Kaura

Got my second jab today (not fun). Got sick leave for the rest of the day so I headed to the local guitar shop to finally buy some new springs for my Strat. Got tired of having the action sky high because the bridge was in a terrible angle.


----------



## p0ke

My daughter just learned to ride a bicycle without the helper wheels


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Went to a bonfire to see some friends I hadn't seen in a while last night, ended up getting asked to play some shows. I'm mostly used to having to either invite myself to stuff or put shows on myself, and I _love_ doing the work, but it's a really nice feeling that there are people out there who actually appreciate all the hard work I put into what I do. 

It's really easy to take the good people around for granted when you spend your time focused on people who don't accept you.


----------



## p0ke

Plumber came today to fix the leak that we had a while ago - I could've hired a company to do it, but since it was only dripping a little bit I decided to just keep a bucket under it and wait until a friend of a friend was available. I'm super glad I did, I ended up paying about 1/3 of what the plumbing company I called earlier would've charged just to get the plumber over here, and this guy also changed a thermostat and fixed a couple of general problems while he was at it.
Also, I was expecting my home insurance to only cover the actual drying part, but today I asked and turns out they will also cover the materials I'll use (solvent based paint is surprisingly expensive) and even my own working hours! Because our heating system is more than 50 years old, it will cover 50%, but that's still way more than I was expecting.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Finally nearing the end of the real estate contract period from hell. 12 weeks and counting on a house that barely breaks the 6 figure price point after closing costs… every hiccup imaginable on the journey but looks like we might close next week.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Today is the day!

I'm gonna try and put together my BYOC tube screamer. I've only soldered once before and I've never done this before. Wish me luck! lol


----------



## Bodes

First premiership in 57 years!!!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Had a horrible long day at work, went downstairs to see my sisters had got fried chicken in for dinner. Evening salvaged



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Released a single last week and one of the songs on it is easily the best production and mixing I've ever done. Yesterday I got in a review for the single and the reviewer noticed it as well, so it's not just in my head. Super positive reviews so I'm pleased.



saw this, clicked the link, listened to your last release, it FUCKS. I'll spin your full catalogue at work tomorrow


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Had a horrible long day at work, went downstairs to see my sisters had got fried chicken in for dinner. Evening salvaged


Evening ruined if they didn't leave you any, or left you the worst pieces.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Evening ruined if they didn't leave you any, or left you the worst pieces.



i got a whole box of hot wings to myself thankfully!


----------



## Pietjepieter

Whet two days back to the first concert in more than one and a half year due to lockdowns and all that kind of shit. 
And it was damn good to see a live band back on stage, damn I missed it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

scored a very nice guild x88


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Was able to play guitar pain free for a while this week (I have terrible Carpal Tunnel, Arthritis and Prolapsed discs in my neck). I have to wear a brace on my fretting arm. Been stealing Mrs Daemon's Naproxen and they have helped. She's gonna be mad so I'll post over in the 'Why Are You Sad' thread when she finds out!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Who doesn't love a good "take this job and shove it!" story? Well here goes! 

I quit (?*) my fuckassjob. 

To start with, I'm the last person to start shit with my coworkers. I usually only have something to say if one of my coworkers is being treated wrong/illegally. I have a well-earned reputation for being hard working and a ray of goddamn sunshine. I guess everybody has their limits...

I've been tolerating mostly-verbal workplace abuse in a restaurant for the last year because money and proximity to my home. My "supervisor" is the dying owner's worthless alcoholic man-child, he's a mean drunk and he's _always_ drunk. He's run off everyone they've hired in the year I've been there, so in addition to dealing with his ass our jobs are all harder because we can't keep any help around.

Anyhow, last night was my one night a week bartending, and he was hanging out doing what he does, being a drunk jerkass. After telling him he couldn't drink at my bar and pouring his beer out (admittedly this was a jab, I knew it'd get under his skin to call it _my _bar even though the law agrees with me), he left and came back 20 minutes later with a beer he'd gotten himself from the cooler.

At this point I told his sister (hostess/other supervisor/enabler) that he needed to go home _now_ or I was going to. I think she thought I was playing but she knows better now  I told her one more time and then without hesitation took my night's pay out of the till and left them high and dry, extremely short-handed in the middle of a busy dinner rush.

Then I went home and ate the best-tasting piece of carrot cake I've ever had, seasoned with freedom, boundaries, and self-respect. I have another full-time job that I actually like and feel valued at, so while I'll miss the cash I definitely won't miss being disrespected by pathetic losers.





*This place has a reputation for people walking out because of the above dynamic, and always being welcomed _begged_ back because of the above-mentioned inability to keep staff around. You know, like an abusive relationship.


----------



## BabUShka

I've been wanting to buy BKP Nailbomb for my JP6 for a long time, considered ordering one from BKP directly. Expensive shit.. 
Last week, I came across a used C-Bomb for sale - with the correct triangle baseplate - a lad ordered it for his JP6 and didnt liked it.

Thank you, universe.


----------



## TedEH

wheresthefbomb said:


> Who doesn't love a good "take this job and shove it!" story? Well here goes!


I've always had this picture in my head of food service and similar jobs basically being the shittiest places to exist in. Lots of stories like this to back it up, and almost no stories of people backing it up as a positive experience. Abusive bosses, incompetent management, theft, hazing, petty drama, ridiculous schedules, etc., the kind of environment where you learn to respond to everything with machismo, and never paying enough to make it worth it. Stories I hear from retail make a close second.


----------



## LordCashew

TedEH said:


> I've always had this picture in my head of food service and similar jobs basically being the shittiest places to exist in. Lots of stories like this to back it up, and almost no stories of people backing it up as a positive experience. Abusive bosses, incompetent management, theft, hazing, petty drama, ridiculous schedules, etc.,



Yep. Can confirm 100%. Construction has plenty of the same issues you listed but it's usually a day job with better pay (except maybe than bartending).

Teaching guitar doesn't pay a ton but it's nice not to hate my very existence...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> I've always had this picture in my head of food service and similar jobs basically being the shittiest places to exist in. Lots of stories like this to back it up, and almost no stories of people backing it up as a positive experience. Abusive bosses, incompetent management, theft, hazing, petty drama, ridiculous schedules, etc., the kind of environment where you learn to respond to everything with machismo, and never paying enough to make it worth it. Stories I hear from retail make a close second.



Your picture is absolutely accurate. Stay away! Stay far away!

That said, there's not much outside of selling drugs or sex work (no judgement) that can stack up cash as quickly as bartending or waiting tables. That's what keeps everyone coming back, me included. I am incredibly thankful to have a full time job I actually like and not have to rely on this job, which basically pays for my gear and vinyl purchases. 

Many aren't so lucky, though. The other edge of the double-edged-money-pile-sword is that basically no restaurants offer health insurance or any other benefits to mitigate the mental and physical toll they take on their employees. They in turn typically choose to self-medicate, which also makes short work of the cash pile as well as their non-renewable span of existence. A difficult cycle to break.


----------



## TedEH

Maybe it's different here, but I don't even really see the money in it. I suspect the tipping dynamics / laws / etc are pretty different in the US. Anyone I know who works in those environments is only there because they feel it's their only option. Same with things like retail or call centers etc. - where people will tell me "what else am I going to do, I have no employable skills, and can't afford to get better educated". 

Sorry, I guess this is supposed to be the happy thread.
I've got a dog visiting this week, so that's good, mostly. And a long weekend coming.


----------



## nightflameauto

I'm around a hundred pages into writing my latest story and am having brainstorms every single day that make it bigger.

And I have Monday and Tuesday off for my birthday so I'm gonna be pouring words to the (digital) page over this weekend and those days. THAT is a miracle, considering how long it's been since I've tackled a major personal project and actually felt like I was doing something with it.

Oh, and it's pulpy, trashy sci-fi horror, and somehow is actually coming across somewhat good to me. Which is another shocker after my last three steamers.

Captain Hollander of the United Naval Space Force and her vampire lover have to save the galaxy as foretold by her family's ancient texts. It's trash. But it's my trash.


----------



## Church2224

I remember years ago posting in the SSO Love and Relationships thread about my struggles finding some one, even having a mental breakdown about a failed relationship....

And now I can say I have found the love of my life and I could not be happier. She makes me so happy and I am so grateful to have her in my life!


----------



## p0ke

Gonna be spending the weekend at a rented cabin with my mom and sister. It'll be the first time we spend time together, just the three of us, since we moved to Finland in 2004 I think.


----------



## nightflameauto

I may have written the best scene of my life over the course of the last three days. And on top of that, what started as a simple concept for a flashback scene of a first battle by a raw recruit has spilled into consequences and follow-through that will keep me busy for several weeks. I love it when a story starts to come to life and write itself. I seriously never dreamed this shit happened to Captain Hollander when she was a rookie. Yet here it is.


----------



## BlackMastodon

nightflameauto said:


> I may have written the best scene of my life over the course of the last three days. And on top of that, what started as a simple concept for a flashback scene of a first battle by a raw recruit has spilled into consequences and follow-through that will keep me busy for several weeks. I love it when a story starts to come to life and write itself. I seriously never dreamed this shit happened to Captain Hollander when she was a rookie. Yet here it is.


Share a post/link when the story gets released. I've been aching for a good Sci-fi epic to read, but I'm staying away from The Expanse since I'm watching the show. (I know, original books vs screenplay aren't the same, I just find it hard to get invested in reading a story when I've seen it in a show or movie).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

could not remember for the life of me where I heard a melody from the sopranos, so I spent a good 2 hours looking up famous classical pieces to refresh my memory. Turns out it was Pavane by Fauré.
Same thing happened to me last night watching Squid Game, but it was a section of the blue danube waltz by Strauss.


----------



## jaxadam

jaxadam said:


> This isn't as happy as it is funny... But after soccer practice we take our kids to this wings place that has an arcade. It's pretty cool because there's a live feed streamed to one of the big screen televisions so you can always keep an eye on them.
> 
> Well, they have one of those claw machines there that goes down and grabs stuffed animals and shit (or that's the premise). Well, lo and behold my 4 year old played it and the first damn time ever he freakin' won a stuffed animal. I mean I couldn't believe it. Well, he thinks you win every time, so he wanted to play again and he lost. I had to explain to him that that game is just like life, it is rigged against you, and you can pump quarters in it for the rest of your life and you'll never win again (I haven't).
> 
> So last week after practice we go again. He wanted some quarters to go play it again and I was like whatever. Well he comes running back over with another stuffed animal. So he is now 2 out of 3 on this machine.



So I’m bumping this because we just came back to the same wing place with the claw game and he just played it again and won a ball. We’re playing the lottery tonight.


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> Share a post/link when the story gets released. I've been aching for a good Sci-fi epic to read, but I'm staying away from The Expanse since I'm watching the show. (I know, original books vs screenplay aren't the same, I just find it hard to get invested in reading a story when I've seen it in a show or movie).


I'll warn ya, it's a bit trashy and out-there. I'm kind of breaking it up into "episode" level chunks. So somewhere around 150 pages or so (paperback format) per book. I've got the first chunk in first round of editing while writing the second. My target for the overall story is something like six books up front, with a possibility that I could continue it from there if things keep ticking along at that point.

And technically it's sci-fi, horror, fantasy, romance, and mysticism all wrapped up in a starship shaped bow. I just wanted to indulge in all my favorites at once. I dig it, but I could see a serious editor slapping me around for not picking a genre.

But if you don't mind reading something a little sloppy, I do have a first round draft I'm passing some good friends to get first impressions on. If you're interested, hit me up. It should be a pretty quick read.


----------



## Anquished

Offer accepted on a house, mortgage offer accepted from lender, just waiting for Solicitor to finish their end and hopefully be in before Xmas!


----------



## thebeesknees22

congrats dude! that's awesome!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finally bothered to plug my mesa mk3 into my 2x12 with tornado stealth 80s, and it sounds glorious. For whatever reason it was the only amp of my collection I haven't bothered running through it (I was being lazy mostly). Took me a minute to get the volume settings right, but once I did I just noodled away for 2 hours.

My guild x88 in particular meshed well with it, so I'm pretty pleased with that.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Finally bothered to plug my mesa mk3 into my 2x12 with tornado stealth 80s, and it sounds glorious. For whatever reason it was the only amp of my collection I haven't bothered running through it (I was being lazy mostly). Took me a minute to get the volume settings right, but once I did I just noodled away for 2 hours.
> 
> My guild x88 in particular meshed well with it, so I'm pretty pleased with that.


Cool to hear that the Jensens are good. I've been wanting to try things other than Celestions and Eminence's.


----------



## Leviathus

Hung with Mom all week and she reunited me with my old copy of _The Hobbit _and gifted me a new hardcover LOTR trilogy set.


----------



## youngthrasher9

-After a 110 day contract period, we finally closed on our new home.
-About 7 closing shifts in, I’m finally confident in my speed at closing my department.
-I picked up a Mesa Triple Rectifier


----------



## r33per

Played our first post-Covid restrictions gig last night. Really enjoyed it - not perfect, but great fun!


----------



## nightflameauto

I'm having the most fun ever with writing right now. My damned characters are completely bonkers and out of control and I *LOVE* them for it. We've got a vampire and a supposed stodgy, uptight old commander traveling around a deep space military vessel drunker than drunk and causing all kinds of hijinks and nobody knows WTF they'll do next. "Portal Booing" might be the goofiest concept I've ever written down, yet it's fucking hilarious. I'm literally sitting at my desk laughing my ass off for hours at a time while writing. That's never happened before in my life.

My wife thinks I've lost my god damned mind. So you know, that's helping too.


----------



## nightflameauto

As much as I hate to double post, this morning I put together dough for a jalapeno/cheddar sourdough bread. I used a seven year aged white cheddar that's TO DIE for. Shredding that made the kitchen smell magical. Once I added the chopped fresh jalapenos to the shredded cheese it was like a bomb of pure awesome went off in the kitchen. Shout out to the coworker that gave me fresh jalapenos from her garden two days ago. She rocks. And she'll get a nice size loaf of this bread for the trouble.

24 hour rise time and tomorrow morning will be yummers.


----------



## Jarmake

Today is the day... I'm going to see some bands tonight! The happening is called a Jalowalzzi vol.1 and the performing bands will be: From the Void, Kürøishi, Dark Flood, Thyrane, Kypck, Mors Subita and Kalmah. My friend is also coming with me and we're surely going to have a lot of fun.

Maybe karaoke after... We'll see!


----------



## thebeesknees22

watched the incubus 20th anniversary of Morning View stream. It was pretty great. Hit me right in the old 2nd year of college feels.


----------



## /wrists

found this community to be apart of


----------



## BlackMastodon

evade said:


> found this community to be *apart* of


----------



## TedEH

New guy: "What anice place!"
Regulars: "HE MADE A TYPO, TEAR HIM APART BOIIIIS".


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not to rip on evade for the typo, but it is funny that the typo just completely turns the meaning of his post on its head.

Is he a part of our community or apart from it? I need to know!


----------



## /wrists

a part of lmao


----------



## Woodland Burl

Was feeling a bit down this evening for no apparent reason, but that's not very important. 'Cause I got my long awaited nice guitar just two months ago and I'm still bedazzled. I've got a job that I love and awesome colleagues, and despite covid our company's doing great. I finished RE: Village yesterday and loved it, have some pretty nice books reading atm. And I'm *apart *of this community too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

brewing some göse with my cousin


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> brewing some göse with my cousin


Just in time for next summer?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Just in time for next summer?


nah it'll be done in a few weeks


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Testing some new greenback IRs and they sound fucking gnarly with my mesa mk3.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

finger hash


----------



## p0ke

Just got home from the second ultrasound examination of our baby. Everything seems to be fine in there and looks like it's a girl


----------



## Jarmake

p0ke said:


> Just got home from the second ultrasound examination of our baby. Everything seems to be fine in there and looks like it's a girl



Congrats!

I remember the ultrasounds for both of my boys... Such a weird feeling. The first one made it so official and real!


----------



## sleewell

Wow! My band was selected to record at the local college. 2 bands ago several years back we did this and kept in touch with the studio engineer and thankfully he invited me back with my new project. Its like a full on legit pro studio with some amazing equipment. I was shocked with how nice it was but I guess the students pay a lot and they probably get help from the govt. sound proof rooms so you can crank up amps and record actual drums, and best of all.... its free bc they are teaching a class of like 10 ppl. I'm super happy right now!!


----------



## Ralyks

I'm in Worcester, MA for Gwar, Napalm Death, and Eyehategod.


----------



## lurè

Gigging for the first time in 2 years.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

painted some stuff for halloween


----------



## nightflameauto

Got a list piling up over the last few days.

1. Been experimenting with coffee trying to brew a "great" cup. Finally nailed it two days ago.

2. Took yesterday off to do some writing. Wife and I are both writers and we enjoy swapping drafts to get opinions before we get down to the dirty work of editing. She's out in the living room yesterday while I'm clacking away at the keyboard laughing her ass off. I finally ask what's up and she's reading the part of my story where I was laughing so hard writing it I was almost crying. Affirmation.

3. The latest character I'm developing may be the most fun god damned character I've ever created and I've been writing for over forty years. She has full awareness from the moment of conception. And full memory. To her, her present life is "now" so she speaks in present tense all the time unless she's speaking about a previous incarnation. She knows her fate, but has strayed from it hundreds of millions of times, each time returning to her mother's womb when she finally passes because she did not do her job yet. She's an empath, and can share memories with people through touch. Including in the moment of conception when she greets her parents with favorite shared memories that haven't yet occurred in this lifetime. And while her mother is pregnant, anyone she touches gets a greeting from the baby inside her of a shared memory in their future. She's such a blast to write, with so many funny quirks and so much self awareness that it's impossible not to love her.

4. I've finished the draft of book two in the current continuity I'm creating and have started book three. The hilarity never seems to end, while still leaving enough seriousness to grip you. I can't wait to edit this shit into presentable format so I can share it with people.


----------



## sleewell

cattle decap just posted a show announcement in feb in detroit. i will be there for sure. can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebeesknees22

Candy canes. ...mmmmm mmmm.... That's some pure happiness right there. Just sayin'


----------



## ImNotAhab

I played my first gig in over a decade and it went pretty well.


----------



## nightflameauto

Making the best coffee of my life the past few days. It's fucking incredible.





That's happiness in a cup, right there.


----------



## LordCashew

Played classical guitar in front of real people for the first time since COVID. Got through an almost 20 minute long Sor fantasia without any major clams until at the climax of the piece, I misfingered a C major chord in open position and played a very loud C+maj7.  It was cold in there, should have known better than to look away from my left hand.

It was a very positive experience on the whole though!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally found a kustom double cross for a decent price.


----------



## nightflameauto

Made beer sourdough muffins and scarfed one before work.

Got complimented on my weight loss by one of the cube mates.

Got complimented for the beer sourdough by another three coworkers.

Today's not bad at all, despite the icy roads.


----------



## nightflameauto

Put on a shirt I've been too fat to wear for . . . let's say a long time to avoid embarrassing myself. It's loose as shit. That's a nice start to the day.


----------



## sleewell

my band has shows on fri and sat this week. so pumped. had a really good rehearsal last friday and we have one more on weds. i have played a lot shows in different bands over the years but this is the first one where i have written all the songs so that feel extra good. 


got my cattle tickets for 2/6. going to be a fun show.


----------



## LostTheTone

I just discovered that something I thought was priced in USD is actually in Singaporean Dollars, and so I actually paid about 30% less than I thought for some new gear


----------



## nightflameauto

Buddy at work has a 3d printer at home and he's been threatening everybody with gifts in the office. I come in this morning to this. Shockingly good detail for his cheapo little printer, and any flash I see is gonna be a pretty easy cleanup. Just sorta brightened my day.

Before I get into the slog of actually working.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Got to plug in the Double Cross today and it sounds pretty fucking good.


----------



## Jarmake

nightflameauto said:


> Buddy at work has a 3d printer at home and he's been threatening everybody with gifts in the office. I come in this morning to this. Shockingly good detail for his cheapo little printer, and any flash I see is gonna be a pretty easy cleanup. Just sorta brightened my day.
> 
> Before I get into the slog of actually working.
> View attachment 100166



That's cool! I've been toying with the idea of my own small 3d printer for a few years now and these days the cheapest ones are actually very cheap, so I might have to put on some shopping pants and buy myself a machine.

I don't really have anything specific to print, but I got some ideas on miniatures and maybe even doing a bigger figures printed in small parts...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jarmake said:


> That's cool! I've been toying with the idea of my own small 3d printer for a few years now and these days the cheapest ones are actually very cheap, so I might have to put on some shopping pants and buy myself a machine.
> 
> I don't really have anything specific to print, but I got some ideas on miniatures and maybe even doing a bigger figures printed in small parts...


They're very cool but involve some calibrations. That said, there's a shit load of free models on cults3d, and a big chunk of it is Warhammer related if you're into it.


----------



## Jarmake

BlackMastodon said:


> They're very cool but involve some calibrations. That said, there's a shit load of free models on cults3d, and a big chunk of it is Warhammer related if you're into it.




Yeah, that's what I assumed. Happily I am not afraid of tinkering and calibrating things.


----------



## LostTheTone

BlackMastodon said:


> They're very cool but involve some calibrations. That said, there's a shit load of free models on cults3d, and a big chunk of it is Warhammer related if you're into it.



I love the fact that despite just how amazing and transformative home 3D printing potentially could be, the primary use case is industrious neckbeards who are dedicated to paying less for their space marines. It genuinely improves my faith in humanity.


----------



## nightflameauto

LostTheTone said:


> I love the fact that despite just how amazing and transformative home 3D printing potentially could be, the primary use case is industrious neckbeards who are dedicated to paying less for their space marines. It genuinely improves my faith in humanity.


I think that's cool, but in the Transformers world, 3D printing has been a huge game changer for the industrious hobby designers. They can draft a Transformer in something like Blender and have it in their hands in a matter of hours. If I had the time and didn't have ten thousand other hobbies I love, I'd be all over one for that reason alone.


----------



## LostTheTone

nightflameauto said:


> I think that's cool, but in the Transformers world, 3D printing has been a huge game changer for the industrious hobby designers. They can draft a Transformer in something like Blender and have it in their hands in a matter of hours. If I had the time and didn't have ten thousand other hobbies I love, I'd be all over one for that reason alone.



Oh you and me both man - I am a huge 40k nerd, and I genuinely mean it that I love seeing my fellow neckbeards making custom minis and weapons and stuff.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I gave my personal best live performance to date on Friday.

I'd been noodling with some sort of noisy dark western ambient doom ever since my band parted ways back in 2017, did a lot of improv shows that were fun but kind of "different stuff every time." I did a lot of cool weird shit and melted some enthusiastically consenting brains but didn't quite scratch the itch I had from being in a band.

I spent a lot of quarantine practicing my ass off and roping a lot of the motifs I'd re-used in improv shows into proper song-like entities. Last few weeks I spent specifically rehearsing for this show, and while improv still plays a big part in my performances, I had a set list of five structured pieces (and even a cover! with singing!) that I had spent lots of time working over in detail. The result was, relative to my previous efforts, a very well-polished set. I was also very "on," good mic banter etc. I was confident and feeling my best self.

Part of this is that I spent last winter finishing my degree including a music minor, and my choir teacher could be fairly described as an overbearing diva but she also absolutely knew her shit and taught me a _lot_ about good music performance in general.

Another part is that I had made an agreement with myself in 2019 to take a performance break for at least a year and do some real songwriting after getting feedback from multiple folks that I was difficult to book for shows because "you never know what you're going to get." My knee jerk was definitely some form of "you just don't get it _maaaaaan_" which wasn't necessarily wrong but also I'm a lot happier already just with the way I'm presenting myself and my art, also positive attention is rad.

As good as this all was, there were tons of things that "didn't go right" that nobody noticed but me and I'm excited to continue improving. "If you thought that was good....."


----------



## nightflameauto

Had an epiphany about a character that, let's say, went through some shit in my story and as a coping mechanism starting acting like he was looking at a camera watching the horror unfold before him and saying, "cue the music." It helps him separate himself from what's happening.

Once his life makes a turn for the better it's become a tick he can't get rid of. So his girl leans in for a kiss and he's spouting off "cue the music." A bar brawl breaks out, he watches until stuff starts flying at him and then he's all, "Fuck it. Cue the god damned music," before he dives into the fray.

It's one of those little things that sets me into giggle mode over and over again. So much so I've had to watch myself so I don't start doing it in real life.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Had an epiphany about a character that, let's say, went through some shit in my story and as a coping mechanism starting acting like he was looking at a camera watching the horror unfold before him and saying, "cue the music." It helps him separate himself from what's happening.
> 
> Once his life makes a turn for the better it's become a tick he can't get rid of. So his girl leans in for a kiss and he's spouting off "cue the music." A bar brawl breaks out, he watches until stuff starts flying at him and then he's all, "Fuck it. Cue the god damned music," before he dives into the fray.
> 
> It's one of those little things that sets me into giggle mode over and over again. So much so I've had to watch myself so I don't start doing it in real life.


Sorta reminds me of Abed, post Greendale Community College.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Been a while since I've felt passionately enough to write a letter like this but feels good to be able to give credit where due. Was a long process from start to finish and tbh I wasn't sure initially if this would ever get resolved. Our car was struck by a vehicle driven by a girl with no license/ no insurance back in Sept. Although the vehicle did have coverage, the policy seemingly only covered her father who was not present the day of the incident. As the investigation very slowly got underway, we were concerned that our claim might be rejected and that we'd then have to go thru our insurance co. But fortunately, they eventually honored our claim and here we are today with our vehicle fully repaired and back in our possession. Body shop was also great to work with as was the rental car company. Was exactly 69 days from the incident till we picked up our car at the body shop and signed off on this ordeal. Crazy how much time and complexity can go into something like this... all of the correspondence, documentation, coordinating, etc. 

Anyway... I sent this email to the insurance company the other day... 

Date: 11-29-21
To: Supervisor at ------- Insurance
From: ------- ------
Claim #: ----------

I am contacting you today in regards to my experience with a representative of your company after an unfortunate auto-incident that occurred on Sept 17th of this year. As frustrating as this situation was, I absolutely must convey to ------- Insurance how fortunate we felt to have this process handled by claim representative Jennifer ----------. Jennifer was extremely professional, courteous, and efficient throughout our entire correspondence despite all of the complexities involved and I soon came to feel very confident in her willingness and ability to restore control and expeditious resolve. In closing, I genuinely hope that every insurance company has a Jennifer ---------- on their team to assist those in need of a knowledgeable and competent representative.

Thanks very much for your time,
------- ------


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My Waghorn Sauria was finally freed from UPS hell and delivered. It's even prettier in person. Can't wait to put it through its paces over the next few weeks.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> My Waghorn Sauria was finally freed from UPS hell and delivered. It's even prettier in person. Can't wait to put it through its paces over the next few weeks.


Glad to hear that was released to you and no damage! Looks awesome, looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## STRHelvete

I've finally found "the one" in terms of guitar.

It sounds great, feels great, looks great. It's like having my own signature guitar and I'm obsessed with it. I legit put it on a stand and place it where it's the first thing I see when I get into my room and no matter where I am in the room I can see it. I have a picture of it in my phone like a damn baby photo..that's how happy I am with this guitar. Feels good man.


----------



## BlackMastodon

STRHelvete said:


> I've finally found "the one" in terms of guitar.
> 
> It sounds great, feels great, looks great. It's like having my own signature guitar and I'm obsessed with it. I legit put it on a stand and place it where it's the first thing I see when I get into my room and no matter where I am in the room I can see it. I have a picture of it in my phone like a damn baby photo..that's how happy I am with this guitar. Feels good man.


You tease. Tell us what it is!


----------



## STRHelvete

BlackMastodon said:


> You tease. Tell us what it is!


I've posted it enough in here, lol. I'll spare everyone's eyes..but my "Les Paul Custom" Dean ML. I love this thing to death


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> I've posted it enough in here, lol. I'll spare everyone's eyes..but my "Les Paul Custom" Dean ML. I love this thing to death


Yeah I checked that out, gotta say, fuckin rad. I'm not a Dean fan, but I've always loved those MLs.


----------



## STRHelvete

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah I checked that out, gotta say, fuckin rad. I'm not a Dean fan, but I've always loved those MLs.


It originally was purchased as a knock-around guitar just for live shows and ended up being the best guitar I've ever owned. I didn't want to like it as much as I did but it won me over.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My landlady told me they're covering my Nov and Dec fuel bills as a season bonus (I flip the BnB and do groundskeeping type stuff for them) and then gave me a huge bag of weed. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Leviathus

Took one last chance at unclogging my kitchen sink before having maintenance deal with it and...SUCCESS!!


----------



## nightflameauto

I am approximately one day away from stamping "done" on the digital cover of book one of my new series. "Done" at the moment meaning I've done my final edit before passing it on to my beta reader team for feedback. All that's left is an epilogue about the danger lurking in the center of the galaxy which is just meant to be a bumper to the next book, and a few conversation snippets that came up as references down the line in books 2-6 (which are all in various states of being written).

This is the first long-form fiction I've managed to get to this stage in nearly two decades. Quite the feeling of accomplishment from this one. Of course, the story goes on and on and on, but at least this part of it is a nicely contained tale about the satisfaction of overcoming personal demons (almost literally) and finding a way to forgive yourself for your mistakes and find internal peace. All set against a goofy sci-fi/fantasy background with massive battles interluded with quiet moments between characters and the development of a universe that feels much larger than it actually is.


----------



## LostTheTone

nightflameauto said:


> I am approximately one day away from stamping "done" on the digital cover of book one of my new series. "Done" at the moment meaning I've done my final edit before passing it on to my beta reader team for feedback. All that's left is an epilogue about the danger lurking in the center of the galaxy which is just meant to be a bumper to the next book, and a few conversation snippets that came up as references down the line in books 2-6 (which are all in various states of being written).
> 
> This is the first long-form fiction I've managed to get to this stage in nearly two decades. Quite the feeling of accomplishment from this one. Of course, the story goes on and on and on, but at least this part of it is a nicely contained tale about the satisfaction of overcoming personal demons (almost literally) and finding a way to forgive yourself for your mistakes and find internal peace. All set against a goofy sci-fi/fantasy background with massive battles interluded with quiet moments between characters and the development of a universe that feels much larger than it actually is.



Booboo! Beta reading isn't done! You'll be chasing those edits for fucking months!


----------



## nightflameauto

LostTheTone said:


> Booboo! Beta reading isn't done! You'll be chasing those edits for fucking months!


*SHRUG*
Still closer to "done" than I've been with anything in years. And since the overall project has a lifespan I'm already predicting to be about a decade in length, at least, it feels like an important step worth celebrating.


----------



## LostTheTone

nightflameauto said:


> *SHRUG*
> Still closer to "done" than I've been with anything in years. And since the overall project has a lifespan I'm already predicting to be about a decade in length, at least, it feels like an important step worth celebrating.



Yeah, I feel you man. And it IS an important step, and you should feel good about getting past that hurdle.

Just I've been there and done that, and even though I was very sure my betas would say that I had produced the greatest work of fiction, I actually had to fix a lot of stuff. Feedback like "I know this is supposed to read as cute, but its really creepy and you need to not do this".


----------



## nightflameauto

LostTheTone said:


> Yeah, I feel you man. And it IS an important step, and you should feel good about getting past that hurdle.
> 
> Just I've been there and done that, and even though I was very sure my betas would say that I had produced the greatest work of fiction, I actually had to fix a lot of stuff. Feedback like "I know this is supposed to read as cute, but its really creepy and you need to not do this".


LOL.

Well, to be fair, the wife's been reading as I draft and then each revision and helping me get most of *that* type of shit out except when it's intentional. And I'm pretty much writing a gore filled sex-fest by book three, so there is intentional creep seeping in here or there.

And to be completely honest, I'm not looking to produce the greatest fiction. I've been down that road and it's madness. This project is literally just about fun-fun-fun for me. The most insulting thing I could hear from my betas is that they didn't laugh once. If I get that from somebody, hari-kari on the spot.

Not really, but you know.


----------



## sleewell

president of our bank just walked around and gave everyone an envelope with several fresh benjamins in it. this is after a surprise thanksgiving bonus that was more than I needed to buy my kpa and remote. and we hit our end of year bonus goals a while back. def has been a good year, i love my job!!


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Me and my friend went to a music store, planning to buy just some strings or whatever

I ended up buying one of these







And he ended up buying one of these






Really cool lol, really excited for the keyboard, finally I will be able to compose piano stuff


----------



## thebeesknees22

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Me and my friend went to a music store, planning to buy just some strings or whatever
> 
> I ended up buying one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he ended up buying one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool lol, really excited for the keyboard, finally I will be able to compose piano stuff




is that an A49 keyboard? How do you like it? I've been thinking of hunting for one, or trying to find a used S49 (or 61)


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

thebeesknees22 said:


> is that an A49 keyboard? How do you like it? I've been thinking of hunting for one, or trying to find a used S49 (or 61)



Yes it is, I like it. I have to say that this is the first of it's kind that I have, and I am not a pianist. I wanted this for a few years now because it's a lot more natural to play & compose with my samples using a keyboard than programming everything from the start. I like the comfort of the keys. The guy at the store let me try a couple of keyboards & synthesizers. It's not full on piano and it's not full plastic either, the keys have a little bit of weight to them. Also it includes some software and it has good integration with many DAWS, where the controls automatically assign themselves and you can control the DAW from the keyboard. I'm using Studio One 4 and I haven't been able to use those features yet. But I did download The Gentleman and I really like it. The best you could do is go to a big store and try a couple of keyboards to compare the keys A/B and see how you like them yourself.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Yes it is, I like it. I have to say that this is the first of it's kind that I have, and I am not a pianist. I wanted this for a few years now because it's a lot more natural to play & compose with my samples using a keyboard than programming everything from the start. I like the comfort of the keys. The guy at the store let me try a couple of keyboards & synthesizers. It's not full on piano and it's not full plastic either, the keys have a little bit of weight to them. Also it includes some software and it has good integration with many DAWS, where the controls automatically assign themselves and you can control the DAW from the keyboard. I'm using Studio One 4 and I haven't been able to use those features yet. But I did download The Gentleman and I really like it. The best you could do is go to a big store and try a couple of keyboards to compare the keys A/B and see how you like them yourself.



Yes! There we go. I installed Komplete Kontrol and now I'm able to control the DAW and plugins from the keyboard.


----------



## thebeesknees22

It is tiiiiiime!!! To prepare for the 30th Annual Christmas Day Pillsbury Cinnamon Roll Challenge!! *gasp!!





The goal: to eat a whole can..... by yourself! 

Last year was a success, but that was the first time in almost a decade that I was able to do it lol. 

This year may be iffy since I'm averaging 90 hours a week at work right now. .... I'm tired. 

Let the countdown begin! 13 days to Christmas! !! lol

!!!


----------



## MFB

They make a mini can of 5 cinnamon rolls that I can crush no problem, I feel like the extra 3 wouldn't be much of a problem


----------



## jaxadam

thebeesknees22 said:


> It is tiiiiiime!!! To prepare for the 30th Annual Christmas Day Pillsbury Cinnamon Roll Challenge!! *gasp!!
> 
> View attachment 101001
> 
> 
> 
> The goal: to eat a whole can..... by yourself!
> 
> Last year was a success, but that was the first time in almost a decade that I was able to do it lol.
> 
> This year may be iffy since I'm averaging 90 hours a week at work right now. .... I'm tired.
> 
> Let the countdown begin! 13 days to Christmas! !! lol
> 
> !!!



That sounds like the nauseating sugar sweats for about three days!


----------



## thebeesknees22

jaxadam said:


> That sounds like the nauseating sugar sweats for about three days!




Sugar Sweats. mmm... I think you just found the name of my new band lol


----------



## nightflameauto

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Me and my friend went to a music store, planning to buy just some strings or whatever
> 
> I ended up buying one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he ended up buying one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool lol, really excited for the keyboard, finally I will be able to compose piano stuff


What brand is that guitar? My 'puter screen is too shitty to read the truss cover.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

nightflameauto said:


> What brand is that guitar? My 'puter screen is too shitty to read the truss cover.



It's an Edwards E-FV-120D. I think it's a brand of ESP guitars, like the vintage line or just made in Japan? I'm not sure. My friend he's a big fan of 80s heavy metal so he really fell in love with this guitar when he saw it.


----------



## nightflameauto

AwakenTheSkies said:


> It's an Edwards E-FV-120D. I think it's a brand of ESP guitars, like the vintage line or just made in Japan? I'm not sure. My friend he's a big fan of 80s heavy metal so he really fell in love with this guitar when he saw it.


I'm familiar with the Edwards brand, but hadn't heard much about them in recent years. They were super popular during the heyday of HCAF way back before harmony-central went completely batshit and told their users to go away.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> I'm familiar with the Edwards brand, but hadn't heard much about them in recent years. They were super popular during the heyday of HCAF way back before harmony-central went completely batshit and told their users to go away.


And they did! Lol

Tata, HCAF.


----------



## MFB

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And they did! Lol
> 
> Tata, HCAF.



The B/S/T at HCAF could be a gold mine at times; I remember I had traded for a '72 RI tele, and then didn't jive with that so I traded for an Mexi Strat with some upgrades that I didn't jive too much with either; then I put some cash on top and was able to trade it for a refinished Parker Fly of all things.

I don't know if the dude didn't realize the value, but that was by far the wildest guitar I've ever owned and would love to try one again; but alas, prices only go up on those, not down, and I remember the neck being particularly small so I don't think I'd fair much better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I found this gem:


----------



## nightflameauto

Started getting my first round of feedback from my beta readers on the first in my new series. 200 pages of fiction and only two hand-written pages of feedback? Most of which is date corrections (some of which I've already corrected), a screw-up with an outfit (backless dress with a bra freaked out my female betas, lol) and a timeline slip where the same person is two places at once, which actually ties back to my date corrections. Feeling pretty damn happy at that. If my others come back with that little feedback, I'll feel like the extra weeks editing on my own were all worth it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ordered some stuff over a month ago and the seller never shipped it, never sent me a tracking number. Submitted proof to paypal and got a refund near instantly. Also I finally managed to get some Pokemon Fusion Strike ETBs. Goddamn scalpers were literally buying up and reselling everything for months.


----------



## sleewell

kemper sounded amazing at rehearsal last night. had a blast.

our next show is 1/7 and i am PUMPED!!!


----------



## nightflameauto

Was informed this afternoon that my salary will increase by nearly ten percent starting January. And be bumped again for performance not long after that. Plus the potential for a 12k bonus around February/March.

I'm literally shaking at my desk wondering WTF just happened.


----------



## lurè

Had a gig where I played my Mark IV through an Orange PPC412 with V30.

As much as I love my Eminece V128 cab, that Orange cab sounded absolutely out of this world.


----------



## nightflameauto

It's a long ways from "publishing," but got my draft copies of "The Messiah of Death" to hand out to buddies yesterday. First time I've ever had a "real" book made out of one of my stories. Feels pretty wild to hold a book in your hands and know how many hours you've soaked up making it thus far.

Also, the two friends currently mid-read on the PDF version are passing along a lot of praise thus far. That's pretty good for the ego and great incentive to continue the editing process.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> View attachment 101507
> 
> 
> It's a long ways from "publishing," but got my draft copies of "The Messiah of Death" to hand out to buddies yesterday. First time I've ever had a "real" book made out of one of my stories. Feels pretty wild to hold a book in your hands and know how many hours you've soaked up making it thus far.
> 
> Also, the two friends currently mid-read on the PDF version are passing along a lot of praise thus far. That's pretty good for the ego and great incentive to continue the editing process.


Fuckin sick man, congrats. I know this has to be surreal feeling.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Fuckin sick man, congrats. I know this has to be surreal feeling.


Thanks, man.

I just took a few moments while waiting for a compile at work to read a favorite scene. I think that's when it hit home that this is a real thing that I've done.

My wife was practically giddy when we opened the box and took the first copy out. Only took me 47 years, but I finally feel like I've got a "book" that will survive my process and come out a complete work of fiction in the end. 

One of my dudes that's read some of my further drafts just told me he could see this getting turned into a TV series on HBO or Netflix or something. FUCKIN' NAILED IT! That's EXACTLY the vibe I was going for when I started. Yet another tick in the happy box for me.


----------



## MFB

Looks like Christmas bonus went in, so I'm gonna check out a bass tomorrow and hopefully I can trade one towards it to start thinning the heard (and save some money towards it)

Now I just need to pull the trigger on the M-HT that's online too


----------



## p0ke

Made the biggest snowman ever with the kids today. Ended up being as tall as me and actually looks pretty scary


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> Made the biggest snowman ever with the kids today. Ended up being as tall as me and actually looks pretty scary


I have been known, in the past, to make snowmen just so that I can punch them in their stupid snow faces. There's a certain level of snow hate that my neighbors don't truly appreciate because they said it scared their kids. Make your own snowman if you want one to remain unpunched!

Snow. Grrrr.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Worker's comp form submitted for my thumb injury from trimming. Planning to see a doctor on Monday. Feels good to be doing something about it.


----------



## p0ke

My dad finally dug his head out of his ass and got himself an internet connection and Whatsapp, so now we can call each other any time and speak as long we want. Calling from Finland to Australia is expensive af, I paid almost 100€ for a long call once, so this is a huge relief. Also, we can now send photos and videos to each other, so I can show him how his grandkids are growing etc


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Trying to pull myself out of these stressed/ depressive episodes so gonna post a few pics of what's made me happy or thankful or whatever lately... 

Finished our bedroom decor finally.. beachy/ seashore kinda theme. We still have to paint ( will be similar to color it is now but a bit more of a light sage-blue). That may happen this year but lotta other projects/ priorities so we'll see... 





My wife who for whatever reason is still by my side. For Christmas 2021 I brought in her best friend from Indiana ( fully vaxed/ boosted) and she spent three days here at our house. This was a surprise gift that started taking shape all the way back in June. Was quite the feat for her friend as well as myself to pull off successfully. My wife needless to say was absolutely in shock when she found out that her bestie was coming to visit us for Christmas. We all had a great time. 





Was also happy to be able to make this happen for my wife. I had some old estate rings that my wife didn't care for nor did I and I sold them in order to have this bracelet made for her. Crap pic but it's three sapphires... one that represents my deceased Mom, the other that represents my sister, and the one in the middle that represents my wife... All Sept birthdays. Was cool to watch her open this up. 



 

And of course, Jaida... still kicking it and doing okay for now. I love this little floof so so much... 





Thanks for taking a look and I hope that everyone here on SSO has some positive things come their way throughout the new year.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> Trying to pull myself out of these stressed/ depressive episodes so gonna post a few pics of what's made me happy or thankful or whatever lately...
> 
> Finished our bedroom decor finally.. beachy/ seashore kinda theme. We still have to paint ( will be similar to color it is now but a bit more of a light sage-blue). That may happen this year but lotta other projects/ priorities so we'll see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife who for whatever reason is still by my side. For Christmas 2021 I brought in her best friend from Indiana ( fully vaxed/ boosted) and she spent three days here at our house. This was a surprise gift that started taking shape all the way back in June. Was quite the feat for her friend as well as myself to pull off successfully. My wife needless to say was absolutely in shock when she found out that her bestie was coming to visit us for Christmas. We all had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also happy to be able to make this happen for my wife. I had some old estate rings that my wife didn't care for nor did I and I sold them in order to have this bracelet made for her. Crap pic but it's three sapphires... one that represents my deceased Mom, the other that represents my sister, and the one in the middle that represents my wife... All Sept birthdays. Was cool to watch her open this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, Jaida... still kicking it and doing okay for now. I love this little floof so so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking a look and I hope that everyone here on SSO has some positive things come their way throughout the new year.



I dig the floating shelf man. Everyone needs more floating shelves in their lives!


----------



## thebeesknees22

That bedroom is as big as a whole apartment in Vancouver lol

livin' the life dude!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> I dig the floating shelf man. Everyone needs more floating shelves in their lives!



There's two on either side of the bed. These particular ones are pretty poorly made but they work. I just don't wanna come close to maxing out their load limit. I've got one in our guest bathroom that is much better constructed but was more difficult to install. Only get one chance with floating shelves to get em perfectly leveled. Additional BR pic showing both shelves ( and there's supposed to be a large bamboo plant in that bare corner... maybe eventually)... 







thebeesknees22 said:


> That bedroom is as big as a whole apartment in Vancouver lol
> 
> livin' the life dude!



My bedroom growing up was about the size of a large closet.. not kidding. And my whole life I've had tiny apartments/ bedrooms so yeah.. it's nice to be able to actually walk around the bed and not have to side-step lol. This house keeps throwing issues at me left and right... 20 yrs old but it's at least decent enough to not be embarrassed of... that's a big change for me too.. always lived a pretty meager existence. Thank you, dude.


----------



## jaxadam

High Plains Drifter said:


> There's two on either side of the bed. These particular ones are pretty poorly made but they work. I just don't wanna come close to maxing out their load limit. I've got one in our guest bathroom that is much better constructed but was more difficult to install. Only get one chance with floating shelves to get em perfectly leveled. Additional BR pic showing both shelves ( and there's supposed to be a large bamboo plant in that bare corner... maybe eventually)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bedroom growing up was about the size of a large closet.. not kidding. And my whole life I've had tiny apartments/ bedrooms so yeah.. it's nice to be able to actually walk around the bed and not have to side-step lol. This house keeps throwing issues at me left and right... 20 yrs old but it's at least decent enough to not be embarrassed of... that's a big change for me too.. always lived a pretty meager existence. Thank you, dude.



Yeah man a laser level used to be the way to go until I realized that they either drilled the pilot holes or put the hanging hardware in uneven locations!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

jaxadam said:


> Yeah man a laser level used to be the way to go until I realized that they either drilled the pilot holes or put the hanging hardware in uneven locations!



Yeah... That's been an issue with so many projects here... curtain rods, shelves, mirrors, wall-art, etc. I have to put calipers on everything then add/ subtract the difference and then mark accordingly. Gets pretty frustrating when you're a perfectionist.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> My bedroom growing up was about the size of a large closet.. not kidding. And my whole life I've had tiny apartments/ bedrooms so yeah.. it's nice to be able to actually walk around the bed and not have to side-step lol.



Same here. When I was 5-10 years old I had a room so small my bed didn't even fit in there  So I slept in the next room, just outside my door... And the two apartments I lived in were really small too. Now our beedrom is about the same size as yours, and it's pretty nice. And there's room to extend it too, I'm planning on making walk in closets on both sides at some point.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> Same here. When I was 5-10 years old I had a room so small my bed didn't even fit in there  So I slept in the next room, just outside my door... And the two apartments I lived in were really small too. Now our beedrom is about the same size as yours, and it's pretty nice. And there's room to extend it too, I'm planning on making walk in closets on both sides at some point.



Hey maybe the reason that I liked playing outside so much as a kid was cause I couldn't fit in my room lol. I at least was able to fit a twin bed and a little desk into mine.. but that was about it. That's cool that you've got some space now to spread out. I feel bad cause my wife was so excited to have a walk-in closet here but now it's full of guitar cases. She's like no prob but I gotta get em outta there and try to find somewhere else they can go.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I feel bad cause my wife was so excited to have a walk-in closet here but now it's full of guitar cases. She's like no prob but I gotta get em outta there and try to find somewhere else they can go.



My wife's never asked for one but I can tell she definitely needs one. She's not very tidy with her clothes, but if she had a separate room to store them, at least they'd be piled up there instead of all over the house 

Regarding your situation, I'm sure your wife knows you'll get it sorted and is just letting you take your time with it. 

I keep my guitar cases in the attic, we've got two separate ones that are basically empty apart from my guitar and rack cases and some decommissioned kids toys...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> My wife's never asked for one but I can tell she definitely needs one. She's not very tidy with her clothes, but if she had a separate room to store them, at least they'd be piled up there instead of all over the house
> 
> Regarding your situation, I'm sure your wife knows you'll get it sorted and is just letting you take your time with it.
> 
> I keep my guitar cases in the attic, we've got two separate ones that are basically empty apart from my guitar and rack cases and some decommissioned kids toys...



Dude we may have the same wife. She's super clean regarding hygiene type stuff but when it comes to clothes... ugh. In her defense she works a lot and last thing on her mind coming home is tidying up but damn... always a few clothes-piles in the bathroom or bedroom. Funny thing is that she keeps all her clothes in the master bedroom closet picked up lol. 

But yeah.. .I'll have to come up with a solution cause I want her to have the majority of the bedroom closet for herself. I contemplated storing em in the attic at one time but it's just too damn hot up there... especially in the summer months. I think they'd wind up pretty damaged and prob covered in fiberglass insulation dust.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I contemplated storing em in the attic at one time but it's just too damn hot up there... especially in the summer months. I think they'd wind up pretty damaged and prob covered in fiberglass insulation dust.



Yeah, that could be a problem in the long run. Over here it's exactly the opposite, but I haven't noticed the cold doing anything to the cases. Of course it gets hot in the summer too, but nowhere near temperatures that would do any damage, I think. I wouldn't worry too much about the fiberglass dust, but the heat could cause the cases to warp.

If you don't have a basement, then I guess the easiest option would be to build a little shed in a shady place in the garden and keep the cases there. Cases aren't particularly sensitive anyway, so as long as the conditions aren't extreme they should be just fine.

I'm planning on moving mine into the basement someday soon. I have three storage rooms down here, and one of them has a very mild moldy smell to it, so I don't want to store any clothes or other fabric in there. So I'm gonna make it my personal storage room where I keep my cases, cables, spare computer parts etc that mold doesn't affect. I think the smell comes from one of the boxes in there anyway and not the room itself, and it just stays in there because there's no ventilation apart from a few drilled holes in the door, but I don't want to risk storing sensitive stuff in there anyway.

This is going into FWP territory now, but we've actually got more storage space than most people have for living  Something like 300 sq ft in 5 different rooms (3 in the basement and 2 big attic spaces) + probably twice that in the garage. So the actual problem is how to organize all the stuff so you'd actually find something in there...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'll figure out something but it's def not a priority atm. Speaking of FWPs... the most logical solution for me would be to just get rid of some stuff. I've got half of a closet that's just cardboard boxes lol.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Speaking of FWPs... the most logical solution for me would be to just get rid of some stuff. I've got half of a closet that's just cardboard boxes lol.



Yeah, same here. I don't have empty boxes anymore, just a shitload of other rubbish. The main problem is that much of the stuff isn't sorted in any way, so we'd need to go through them one box or bag at a time and throw out most of it and then sort the rest. I'll probably need to catalogue all the stuff that stays as well...

Got a new thing to be happy about today though: for years, the light in our microwave has been "broken" and I haven't replaced it because you'd need to tear apart the whole thing to access it. Well, today I was putting stuff into a cupboard above it and the microwave was open for some reason, and I bumped my elbow into it pretty hard... And the light went on again  So apparently it's a good idea to give appliances a proper beating every now and then.


----------



## nightflameauto

We were passing around senior picks from yesteryear around the office so we could make fun of each other. I dug out mine and it still makes me smile.



One of the cube mates said, "DUDE! You look like a mosher."

LOL.

I do miss that guitar sometimes. Almost as much as I miss my hair. LOL.

I knew dick-all about maintenance at the time and couldn't get the guitar to stay in tune so I traded it like an idiot. Now they're almost impossible to find.


----------



## nightflameauto

Just had a massive crack-up at work.

One of my coworkers is reading a pre-edit copy of my book. He was chatting about it with me and said, "Ain't gonna lie to ya, man. That was a little rough on me last night."

Me, "The family slaughter?"

Him, "Yeah."

Another coworker jumps out of his seat and goes, "WHAT THE FUCK, MAN?!"

And we both cracked up hard. That scene is so brutal that never in a million years would I have expected it to lead to a laugh. It's killing me.


----------



## jaxadam

nightflameauto said:


> We were passing around senior picks from yesteryear around the office so we could make fun of each other. I dug out mine and it still makes me smile.
> View attachment 101733
> 
> 
> One of the cube mates said, "DUDE! You look like a mosher."
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I do miss that guitar sometimes. Almost as much as I miss my hair. LOL.
> 
> I knew dick-all about maintenance at the time and couldn't get the guitar to stay in tune so I traded it like an idiot. Now they're almost impossible to find.



Boy that is a beauty dude! I had long hair my junior year but cut it off at the end of the school year and man that was a travesty. I had the whole shaved all the way up but long pony tail thing going on and I would just get a girl that sat behind me in class to braid it and shit.


----------



## nightflameauto

jaxadam said:


> Boy that is a beauty dude! I had long hair my junior year but cut it off at the end of the school year and man that was a travesty. I had the whole shaved all the way up but long pony tail thing going on and I would just get a girl that sat behind me in class to braid it and shit.


My vow as a kid was, "I will enjoy my hair while I have it, and once the forehead starts to rise I'm buzzing it." And now I run a beard trimmer over my head twice a month. I do miss it sometimes though.


----------



## sleewell

Played a show at a biker club last night. Was fun. A pit broke out during our set which always makes you feel extra good.


----------



## sleewell

omg omg omg omg.... my band just got accepted to play at one of the biggest metal fests in the state!!!! they didnt have it last year but previous years had whitechapel, lorna shore, chelsea grin, hatebreed, head pe. they take a big pic at the end with all of the bands so that will be a life long memory. 

i am so freaking excited right now. i thought we might have a tiny chance next year but never considered they would take us basically our first year. this is nuts. 

already planning my rig lol. its outside on a big stage so would 2 full stacks be about right??


----------



## thebeesknees22

sleewell said:


> omg omg omg omg.... my band just got accepted to play at one of the biggest metal fests in the state!!!! they didnt have it last year but previous years had whitechapel, lorna shore, chelsea grin, hatebreed, head pe. they take a big pic at the end with all of the bands so that will be a life long memory.
> 
> i am so freaking excited right now. i thought we might have a tiny chance next year but never considered they would take us basically our first year. this is nuts.
> 
> already planning my rig lol. its outside on a big stage so would 2 full stacks be about right??




That's amazing dude!! Congrats!!


----------



## ImNotAhab

Someone in the YT comments section of the J Mascis Rig Rundown said if you watch it in 1.25 speed Mascis talks at a normal speed. 

I can confirm that's accurate and it made my day.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Jammed with a buddy last night and stole some riffs; combined with mine it’s the sludgiest/doomiest shit I’ve ever come up with.

Starting to get how this shit works, getting a fat feel for it and I like it.

Orange DD with an ESP Viper thru a Mesa Thiele cab is some serious shit


----------



## Leviathus

Got some new cans to replace my 10+ year old Audio-Technicas...


----------



## jaxadam

Great choice.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I have narrowed my pulled pork recipe down to the point where it is a consistent crowd thriller and I’m very happy about it. Depending on the number of Boston butts I can feed like 2-80 people with little hassle.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

AwakenTheSkies said:


> Basically I got my shit together and recorded a 5 track EP during the previous weeks. I have around 40 tracks from years ago now that I still have to record so I'm chipping at it little by little. One of the songs is really big for me because it came to me in a dream, so of course I have to make it almost perfect. So I wrote the solo for it, and it's absolutely kicking my ass. I can play it for you live, but I'm having a hard time recording it. That's 2 recording sessions that I can't get it right.



Yes!!!! I did it!!! Finally!! I'm really happy with how it sounds...


----------



## nightflameauto

Finally recovered from some disease my boss tossed at me two weeks ago. Fucker.

On the bright side, having a week off I managed to do a TON of writing. My creativity spikes when I'm sick, so there's some pretty cool stuff created that probably wouldn't be if I hadn't been half delirious when I was writing.

And, as I was preparing two books for print I got a coupon for ten percent off new prints from my chosen print shop. A coupon when I actually need it? That's on odd one.


----------



## p0ke

Finally got the raise I've been waiting for - almost double my old salary + a promise that it'll be updated on a yearly basis from now on.


----------



## thebeesknees22

sounds like time for a NGD! congrats dude!!


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> sounds like time for a NGD! congrats dude!!



Probably new all kinds of other stuff days first, but yeah, I've been looking at a few options on what to get. Like someone joked when I was planning on buying a new TV, I'm gonna have to buy a new sofa first  Because our family is extending in less than two months and we already don't fit our current one. And then the new TV... But yeah, guitars are also on the menu.
I'm thinking either 8-string, fanned fret, headless or something with an evertune. Not that excited about any of those features tbh, but I feel like they're something that'd best complement my collection. And maybe I'll end up really digging it, who knows. And yeah, evertune would be super convenient.


----------



## BlackMastodon

p0ke said:


> Finally got the raise I've been waiting for - almost double my old salary + a promise that it'll be updated on a yearly basis from now on.


Congrats, man! Did you end up moving to a new company or your current employer gave you a good raise to keep you?


----------



## p0ke

BlackMastodon said:


> Congrats, man! Did you end up moving to a new company or your current employer gave you a good raise to keep you?



My current employer gave me a raise. The company's situation has improved drastically recently, so now they can afford to pay me proper money. Yeah sure, I could still get a tad more somewhere else, but since I'm happy with the actual job and got the promise that my salary will be updated annually, I figured that'll do for now.


----------



## p0ke

And the happiness continues: did new tax calculations for my new salary today, and my tax percentage barely went up at all. I had done some miscalculations last year though, so there'll be some returns for that later this year too. 

Celebrated by ordering a new phone, because tbh that is the one piece of kit I use all the time. I went with the Samsung Galaxy S21. First time ever buying a flagship model instead of cheap one, feels really weird!


----------



## Kaura

I saw a PT Cruiser with big ass flame decals on it today. Not only PT Cruisers are a very rare sight these days around these parts but one with flame decals. Reminds me of that one Viva La Bam episode.


----------



## BMFan30

Because today, I found Charles Bukowski thanks to this.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Very micro personal and irrelevant..... you know how you have a few guitars, few amps, etc. That one combo of guitar/pickup/amp was your personal THE SHIT for a bit, then one day it was uninspiring and it was put back on the rack....then a week or two later, yep still uninspiring.......back on the rack......jeez, I'm bummed, maybe I should sell one or both....then a month or two later.....plug them in and its an eargasm. Yay!

Mine was a RG652 with Black Winters into a REVV MKIII, sits super nice on the Red channel for this particular combo. BWs and Red channel are great friends IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Very micro personal and irrelevant..... you know how you have a few guitars, few amps, etc. That one combo of guitar/pickup/amp was your personal THE SHIT for a bit, then one day it was uninspiring and it was put back on the rack....then a week or two later, yep still uninspiring.......back on the rack......jeez, I'm bummed, maybe I should sell one or both....then a month or two later.....plug them in and its an eargasm. Yay!
> 
> Mine was a RG652 with Black Winters into a REVV MKIII, sits super nice on the Red channel for this particular combo. BWs and Red channel are great friends IMO.


I like the purple channel with red aggression level with the black winters. Gets super mean and chunky


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like the purple channel with red aggression level with the black winters. Gets super mean and chunky



Bright on, Cut on, boosted with an M77, red channel is where its at. Sings and assaults simultaneously. Regular aggression.


----------



## nightflameauto

I've lost more pairs of glasses over the last couple years. It's ridiculous. One pair in particular I was really, really missing. It's been gone for literal months.

Yesterday, I'm digging in this box we keep treats in, and clear at the bottom of the box, under bags of chips and dried fruit and nuts, there's that pair of glasses. I have no god damned clue how they got there. I'm guessing drunk me thought, "Sober me will NEVER look here!" Drunk me is a real asshole.

Couple weeks ago one of the dogs walked up to the wife and handed her the pair of glasses she lost a few months ago. Neither one of us knows where the pup found them.

So now we're both back to being able to see semi-clearly. Yay!


----------



## Thesius

Found a potential lead on a rare Ibanez model. Not the model I've been looking for, but a cool one nonetheless.


----------



## sleewell

my 5153 got here this morning. dude packed it really well. we have a show tomorrow. life is good.


----------



## nightflameauto

One of my bros that was reading my second to last edit of my first book just got back to me to say he finished. He was very complimentary. And I know damn good and well it's gotten better since the version I sent him for review.

My writer ego is suitably stoked.


----------



## p0ke

My mom visited in the weekend and brought an awesome huge lump of tenderloin steak. After the weekend there were two cuts left of it, so I cooked those for lunch today. My wife said she'll probably only have half the steak, but it turned out so good she couldn't resist eating all of it


----------



## Konfyouzd

I dropped a weight... And it hit my bong. Bong no break.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

When I was a teenager, I convinced my dad to let me buy a case of six sealed Magic: The Gathering Darksteel Booster Boxes, with the agreement that I would open one and keep the rest as an investment. 

I had been buying booster boxes one or two at a time since middle school, and watched a few sets (Urza's Saga) appreciate out of my price range so it seemed like a no-brainer. Well, it turned out Darksteel was a crappy set with few desirable cards, and it didn't gain much value for nearly a decade. Last time I checked it would've been 2016 or so.

Fast forward to today, I got it in my head to see what Darksteel boxes are doing on the ol' fleabay. Lo and behold, they're selling for $1,000 USD a pop at the lower end, and retail prices have them sitting around $1,500. Considering I paid something like $80/ea for them with shipping included, quite the stellar investment. Makes me wish I'd bought more.

Anyway, they're in my hometown in my dad's storage unit, I will let them sit and continue to grow. Maybe throw them at my student loans in another 5 or 10 years.

Also got curious and found out my Mox Diamond is worth at least $500, but I traded for that from a friend who died shortly after graduation so that's a keeper for life.

And my parents thought I was wasting my money on Magic cards!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wheresthefbomb said:


> When I was a teenager, I convinced my dad to let me buy a case of six sealed Magic: The Gathering Darksteel Booster Boxes, with the agreement that I would open one and keep the rest as an investment.
> 
> I had been buying booster boxes one or two at a time since middle school, and watched a few sets (Urza's Saga) appreciate out of my price range so it seemed like a no-brainer. Well, it turned out Darksteel was a crappy set with few desirable cards, and it didn't gain much value for nearly a decade. Last time I checked it would've been 2016 or so.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I got it in my head to see what Darksteel boxes are doing on the ol' fleabay. Lo and behold, they're selling for $1,000 USD a pop at the lower end, and retail prices have them sitting around $1,500. Considering I paid something like $80/ea for them with shipping included, quite the stellar investment. Makes me wish I'd bought more.
> 
> Anyway, they're in my hometown in my dad's storage unit, I will let them sit and continue to grow. Maybe throw them at my student loans in another 5 or 10 years.
> 
> Also got curious and found out my Mox Diamond is worth at least $500, but I traded for that from a friend who died shortly after graduation so that's a keeper for life.
> 
> And my parents thought I was wasting my money on Magic cards!


I’d sell one or two now, then keep watching to see if the price bottoms out or continues to go up.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Also if they're in a storage unit I hope that it's climate controlled and/or they're still sealed in plastic. My buddy used to (probably still does) play MTG like it was the stock market.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

wheresthefbomb said:


> When I was a teenager, I convinced my dad to let me buy a case of six sealed Magic: The Gathering Darksteel Booster Boxes, with the agreement that I would open one and keep the rest as an investment.
> 
> I had been buying booster boxes one or two at a time since middle school, and watched a few sets (Urza's Saga) appreciate out of my price range so it seemed like a no-brainer. Well, it turned out Darksteel was a crappy set with few desirable cards, and it didn't gain much value for nearly a decade. Last time I checked it would've been 2016 or so.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I got it in my head to see what Darksteel boxes are doing on the ol' fleabay. Lo and behold, they're selling for $1,000 USD a pop at the lower end, and retail prices have them sitting around $1,500. Considering I paid something like $80/ea for them with shipping included, quite the stellar investment. Makes me wish I'd bought more.
> 
> Anyway, they're in my hometown in my dad's storage unit, I will let them sit and continue to grow. Maybe throw them at my student loans in another 5 or 10 years.
> 
> Also got curious and found out my Mox Diamond is worth at least $500, but I traded for that from a friend who died shortly after graduation so that's a keeper for life.
> 
> And my parents thought I was wasting my money on Magic cards!



One of my buddies sold some of his top-tier Pokemon cards and bought his wife a Miata... There's definitely money in those CCGs!


----------



## sleewell

a DJ from our local FM rock station said she was coming to our show on sat. pretty rad. 

going to see cattle decap on sun.


----------



## p0ke

_MonSTeR_ said:


> One of my buddies sold some of his top-tier Pokemon cards and bought his wife a Miata... There's definitely money in those CCGs!



Damn, gotta dig up my old Pokemon cards and see if they're worth something  Not a clue where they could be though...


----------



## nightflameauto

eBook version of my first actually "finished" book started trickling out to retailers this morning. Proof copies of hardcover and softcover versions are on the way. Getting closer to being able to start marketing it. Both exciting and somewhat terrifying.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BlackMastodon said:


> Also if they're in a storage unit I hope that it's climate controlled and/or they're still sealed in plastic. My buddy used to (probably still does) play MTG like it was the stock market.



They're sealed booster packs inside factory shrinkwrapped boxes. I can't vouch for the storage but they're pretty safe.


----------



## MFB

I've been thinking about switching companies since right before the new year, but it's always such a god damn PITA looking for a new position; but hey, a recruiter reached out to me in-between meetings, so I just sent her my info/resume after our call earlier.

I have nothing against my current company, I just feel like I'm stuck with where I'm at and can't really escape the old jobs from when I first took my current position/team. I accept my portion of what I did mess up, but at the same time, there was a lot of top down failure to give me the help I needed at the time, and I can't keep kicking myself for it when I know that to be the truth; it just doesn't mean anything to our clients when they hear us say the job looks like X/Y/Z because of other reasons.


----------



## p0ke

I've had some problems with my monitors + macbook for a long time now. I have 2x 27" monitors connected using HDMI and one 24" connected using VGA, and only the VGA monitor would wake up when the Mac wakes up. Not a huge problem, just need to power cycle the bigger monitors and they turn on. 
All this time, I thought it's the combination of MBP (M1) -> DisplayLink dock -> HDMI -> monitor causing it, but this morning I figured "what if the actual HDMI cables are the issue?"... And that was it! I swapped one of the cheap unbranded cables for the one that came with my MiBox Android TV box, and using that my main monitor now wakes up automatically. I immediately ordered a better HDMI cable for my second monitor too.


----------



## lurè

Got the job as substitute teacher for the rest of the year in the high school I graduated 11 years ago.

Finally money to spend as a responsable adult for some totally unnecessary gear.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> I've been thinking about switching companies since right before the new year, but it's always such a god damn PITA looking for a new position; but hey, a recruiter reached out to me in-between meetings, so I just sent her my info/resume after our call earlier.
> 
> I have nothing against my current company, I just feel like I'm stuck with where I'm at and can't really escape the old jobs from when I first took my current position/team. I accept my portion of what I did mess up, but at the same time, there was a lot of top down failure to give me the help I needed at the time, and I can't keep kicking myself for it when I know that to be the truth; it just doesn't mean anything to our clients when they hear us say the job looks like X/Y/Z because of other reasons.


Good luck, man. I hope you find a better fitting company for your professional needs.


----------



## MFB

Thanks bro. She sent me a list of five companies that we're looking to pursue within the Boston/north shore areas, so I'm hoping something works out.

Also means a little extra change even after the promotion to salary I got ~6 months ago  Didn't think I'd be making high five figures by my early 30's, hopefully it's not downhill from here.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> Thanks bro. She sent me a list of five companies that we're looking to pursue within the Boston/north shore areas, so I'm hoping something works out.
> 
> Also means a little extra change even after the promotion to salary I got ~6 months ago  Didn't think I'd be making high five figures by my early 30's, hopefully it's not downhill from here.



High five figures?! Hook a brother up!

And yes, it’s all downhill from there. You actually make more and have less time to spend it so it just all goes to your wife and kids.


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> High five figures?! Hook a brother up!
> 
> And yes, it’s all downhill from there. You actually make more and have less time to spend it so it just all goes to your wife and kids.



Lucky for me, I hate myself enough that I don't even bother trying with women, so my riches are safe and sound. Wife? Kids? Fuck that, LEGOs and guitars.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MFB said:


> Thanks bro. She sent me a list of five companies that we're looking to pursue within the Boston/north shore areas, so I'm hoping something works out.
> 
> Also means a little extra change even after the promotion to salary I got ~6 months ago  Didn't think I'd be making high five figures by my early 30's, hopefully it's not downhill from here.


Hopefully it’s close to your residence, and not a scenario of driving 45-60 minutes each way every day. It’ll only go up from here unless something catastrophic happens.


----------



## MFB

At this point, the "worst" commute option is 45 mins with traffic, but it's a reverse commute; so it's highly unlikely that I'd ever see that. 

My commute right now if I wake up late (8/8:15) is that same time frame, because I have to drive into one of the shittiest rotaries in the Boston area, so it's no worse.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Played guitar for a little while today, first time in well over a month as I recover from a carpal tunnel related injury. Warmed up and stretched extensively beforehand, stopped as soon as I started feeling discomfort, icing my hand and wrist down now. My hand feels good tingly, like post-workout, instead of bad-tingly like I pushed too hard.



lurè said:


> Got the job as substitute teacher for the rest of the year in the high school I graduated 11 years ago.
> 
> Finally money to spend as a responsable adult for some totally unnecessary gear.



Congrats on your new job! I'm working as a sub again as well, kinda jumping around the district. Love the flexibility, I'll be doing this for the next two years while I get my SpEd teaching cert. They bumped up the pay here recently due to massive staffing shortages.

It's mostly a super fun job. I like the really young kids and high schoolers, the middle ages tend to be chaotic and really push the boundaries when teacher is away. I've found I have a lot more patience for SpEd kids than I do gen Ed kids, but that's probably in large part due to the fact that SpEd rooms have a much more favorable adult-to-student ratio. I don't care who you are, you can't consistently reach and guarantee quality individualized attention for 30 kids on your own. It's a hard fucking job.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Got 27" of powder at the place I'm skiing. It's been glorious skiing the last couple days


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> Got 27" of powder at the place I'm skiing. It's been glorious skiing the last couple days


30" would be better for drop E though...


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Got 27" of powder at the place I'm skiing. It's been glorious skiing the last couple days


28" is a better scale imho that's gonna be some floppy skiing.

Edit: dammit someone beat me to the joke


----------



## sleewell

Cattle decap was fucking great last night. Super small venue in Detroit. Great sound. I got up close, the pit was pretty rowdy. Those guys are all masters of their craft, very very talented musicians. Dragging ass this morning but it was totally worth it.


----------



## p0ke

sleewell said:


> Cattle decap was fucking great last night. Super small venue in Detroit. Great sound. I got up close, the pit was pretty rowdy. Those guys are all masters of their craft, very very talented musicians. Dragging ass this morning but it was totally worth it.



Sounds awesome. I hope they'll come to Finland someday.


----------



## nightflameauto

Got my latest proof copy of my book last night. Almost there. Just a couple cover tweaks and a final edit and it should be ready to go.

And bonus day today at work. Always a good thing when you open that bonus check and do a complete freakout over how much it is rather than how little. Man did we do some business last year. Holy carps.


----------



## p0ke

Had my fiber along with cable-TV installed today.

Funny story though - after the installation was done, I did a speed test and it only gave me 60/40Mbps. So I googled what the issue could be, and after some browsing I found a forum post where someone suggested that the max bandwidth setting in QOS settings on my router could be the culprit. Checked it out, and the default value was 60/40. Increased it to 250/250 and now I get a steady 220-250Mpbs both up and down.


----------



## Konfyouzd

New team at work and they're awesome.


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> Sounds awesome. I hope they'll come to Finland someday.



Cattle Decapitation were at Tuska Open Air Metal Festival 2016, I saw the band back then. A club gig would have been better, but they were great. Oh how I miss festivals, maybe this year... especially I'm waiting for Symphony X.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Cattle Decapitation were at Tuska Open Air Metal Festival 2016, I saw the band back then. A club gig would have been better, but they were great. Oh how I miss festivals, maybe this year... especially I'm waiting for Symphony X.



Same here. Me and a friend are planning on going to Tuska this summer to see Symphony X (+ all the other bands that day, except neither of us give a shit about Deftones).

And yeah, I know Cattle Decap have been to Finland before, I just wasn't into them yet back then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CC, Whitechapel, Revocation and Shadow of Intent are coming here in March. fucking stacked show and I can't wait


----------



## ArtDecade

Playing chess. Offered the draw. Declined. Slowly builds up an offensive position. Opponent offers the draw. Declined. Opponent resigns.


----------



## BlackMastodon

ArtDecade said:


> Playing chess. Offered the draw. Declined. Slowly builds up an offensive position. Opponent offers the draw. Declined. Opponent resigns.


Inb4 Monty Python reference.


----------



## LostTheTone

I am happy because my wife, the redoubtable Mrs Lost, has a new job. So for the first time since before Christmas, I have the house to myself during the day  

That means I can eat meat  I can even go back to takeout for lunch  

If you think it's bad having your boss look over your shoulder when you're working, imagine that but it's your bored wife who doesn't understand what you're working on but will criticize your word choice.


----------



## p0ke

LostTheTone said:


> I am happy because my wife, the redoubtable Mrs Lost, has a new job. So for the first time since before Christmas, I have the house to myself during the day
> 
> That means I can eat meat  I can even go back to takeout for lunch
> 
> If you think it's bad having your boss look over your shoulder when you're working, imagine that but it's your bored wife who doesn't understand what you're working on but will criticize your word choice.


I'm looking forward to this happening as well, but it's not gonna happen in at least 2 years or so. Birth of our baby is just around the corner (2-3 weeks max) and then my wife will be home with her/him at least until he/she's 2 years old or so... And she's been home pretty much since the start of the pandemic. She had some work practice thing for a few months (2-3 days a week) and that was great, exactly as you described.


----------



## LostTheTone

p0ke said:


> I'm looking forward to this happening as well, but it's not gonna happen in at least 2 years or so. Birth of our baby is just around the corner (2-3 weeks max) and then my wife will be home with her/him at least until he/she's 2 years old or so... And she's been home pretty much since the start of the pandemic. She had some work practice thing for a few months (2-3 days a week) and that was great, exactly as you described.



At least you have the joy of parenting to make up for it


----------



## p0ke

LostTheTone said:


> At least you have the joy of parenting to make up for it



Yup, it's gonna be a lot of fun. Last time I didn't sleep basically at all during the first two years  I'm hoping experience will help me this time around though... And this child's gonna be our last (gonna have a vasectomy at some point), so with that in mind I think I'll endure somehow


----------



## LostTheTone

p0ke said:


> Yup, it's gonna be a lot of fun. Last time I didn't sleep basically at all during the first two years  I'm hoping experience will help me this time around though... And this child's gonna be our last (gonna have a vasectomy at some point), so with that in mind I think I'll endure somehow



Woooo vasectomy bros! 

Now _that's _something to be happy about.


----------



## nightflameauto

First hardcover proof of my book came.



Genuinely happy with how it turned out. This one is headed to the Library of Congress for my copyright filing. The seemingly never ending saga that this process has been only has a couple steps left to go before they're available worldwide.

EBook is available now and shows on Amazon, B&N, Google Reads, and a few smaller shops.

Oh, and I officially get the top four spots on google now if somebody looks up the name "The Hollander Chronicles." A few days back that would have only returned results for "The Sylvia Chronicles" by Nicole Hollander. Finally, being an IT nerd with a penchant for obscure web magicks pays off! LOL.


----------



## thebeesknees22

nightflameauto said:


> First hardcover proof of my book came.
> View attachment 103423
> 
> 
> Genuinely happy with how it turned out. This one is headed to the Library of Congress for my copyright filing. The seemingly never ending saga that this process has been only has a couple steps left to go before they're available worldwide.
> 
> EBook is available now and shows on Amazon, B&N, Google Reads, and a few smaller shops.
> 
> Oh, and I officially get the top four spots on google now if somebody looks up the name "The Hollander Chronicles." A few days back that would have only returned results for "The Sylvia Chronicles" by Nicole Hollander. Finally, being an IT nerd with a penchant for obscure web magicks pays off! LOL.


Congratulations sir! Well job!


----------



## p0ke

I finally found out why my daughter doesn't like burritos: she doesn't like the spiced meat we put in them! So today I put some fajitas spiced chicken in hers instead, and she loved it. I had previously thought it was the tortilla itself she didn't like...

Yay, now that I know that we can eat this more often, just gotta have both fillings available. Which is a huge relief since burritos are basically my favorite food in the whole world.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

p0ke said:


> I finally found out why my daughter doesn't like burritos: she doesn't like the spiced meat we put in them! So today I put some fajitas spiced chicken in hers instead, and she loved it. I had previously thought it was the tortilla itself she didn't like...
> 
> Yay, now that I know that we can eat this more often, just gotta have both fillings available. Which is a huge relief since burritos are basically my favorite food in the whole world.



That makes me remember when I was in a restroom a few years ago and this guy rushes in with a little kid... like 3-4 yrs old and he was frantically saying over and over "No more Taco Bell, Daddy... No more Taco Bell!" Sad but kinda funny looking back now.

I've been making breakfast burritos for my wife and I recently with egg, mild breakfast sausage, sauteed onion, sharp cheddar cheese, and hash-brown potato. I also like mine with a bit of re-fried beans and salsa. Our local market makes buttered flour tortillas fresh every day... made to order so they're piping hot when you get em... melt in your mouth and absolutely delicious.


----------



## LostTheTone

High Plains Drifter said:


> That makes me remember when I was in a restroom a few years ago and this guy rushes in with a little kid... like 3-4 yrs old and he was frantically saying over and over "No more Taco Bell, Daddy... No more Taco Bell!" Sad but kinda funny looking back now.
> 
> I've been making breakfast burritos for my wife and I recently with egg, mild breakfast sausage, sauteed onion, sharp cheddar cheese, and hash-brown potato. I also like mine with a bit of re-fried beans and salsa. Our local market makes buttered flour tortillas fresh every day... made to order so they're piping hot when you get em... melt in your mouth and absolutely delicious.



Oh man back before we went keto, I used to make us breakfast burritos in the week, or as close to that as you get in England. Scrambled eggs, with onions, peppers, beans, salsa and cheese. Good start to the day, fills you up before you go out in the cold. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LostTheTone said:


> Oh man back before we went keto, I used to make us breakfast burritos in the week, or as close to that as you get in England. Scrambled eggs, with onions, peppers, beans, salsa and cheese. Good start to the day, fills you up before you go out in the cold. Breakfast of champions.



Sounds legit for sure. I might add some peppers to ours next time around.


----------



## CanserDYI

I suppose I'm happy that this happened today. It's my son's birthday and this is what we blew up his spiderman balloon to see this.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Jesus... I'd say his spidey senses are tingling just a bit_ too_ much.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Had my performance review today at work and found out that I actually exceeded expectations (literally how the grading system goes) and basically got the maximum percentage raise I could get. This also boosts my year end bonus by about 20% which was already very substantial to begin with. So fucking happy I can pay off my 2020 taxes and pull the CRA out of my ass and still have a little extra to cover my partner's summer tuition.

And I've been riding this high all day by being productive and starting work on my garage's rafters so I can use them to store seasonal and light-ish shit. The weather was nice today so taking bigger items/tools out and leaving them in my driveway wasn't a problem. Got one half done and cleaned up a bit so finishing the back half shouldn't even require moving the big stuff outside again, so I can probably do it even if it's cold or rainy outside.


----------



## p0ke

Just bought a 2 day ticket to Tuska 2022  

So Symphony X, Stratovarius, Kreator, Gloryhammer, Devin Townsend, Merciful Fate, Amorphis, Stam1na, Insomnium, Jinjer, Soilwork etc, here I come. Unless the pandemic fucks us over again, that is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My HSS Stratocaster pickguard in pink pearloid arrives today, so I can turn my CV70 Stratocaster into the Hartcaster. 60A/SA/SA pickups + EXG, SPC controls, and a black Dimarzio cliplock strap are going to complete the look. Might even get a Bret Hart decal at some point.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Hartcaster is born.


----------



## WarMachine

You *are *going to be rocking these when you plug it in, ammiright?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

WarMachine said:


> You *are *going to be rocking these when you plug it in, ammiright?


I used to have a pair of those. I saw a live WWF show in 1991 or 1992 when they came to my city in Yakima. Honestly, I remember the anticipation bathing before the show more so than the matches. I was maybe 5 or 6. I got the glasses later though. I believe I went to two WWF shows in the 90s and one WCW show.


----------



## WarMachine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I used to have a pair of those. I saw a live WWF show in 1991 or 1992 when they came to my city in Yakima. Honestly, I remember the anticipation bathing before the show more so than the matches. I was maybe 5 or 6. I got the glasses later though. I believe I went to two WWF shows in the 90s and one WCW show.


You're around my age dude, i was born in '86. I grew up a wrestling fanatic. Well, a WWF fanatic anyways. I would switch it over to Nitro for the girls of course but when commercials would come on on Raw  I was *supposedly *taken to one when i was a baby, but who the fuck is gonna remember that shit? Ultimate Warrior was my man until Stone Cold came around in WWF. And i can definitely see the hype being more than when you actually get to go lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

WarMachine said:


> You're around my age dude, i was born in '86. I grew up a wrestling fanatic. Well, a WWF fanatic anyways. I would switch it over to Nitro for the girls of course but when commercials would come on on Raw  I was *supposedly *taken to one when i was a baby, but who the fuck is gonna remember that shit? Ultimate Warrior was my man until Stone Cold came around in WWF. And i can definitely see the hype being more than when you actually get to go lol.


I think I was just too young to really remember it. Either way, it was still fun enough to go a few more times. I wish I was a bit older, because prior to that, they came several years in a row, then didn’t for awhile. 

I was a big fan of Bret, Shawn (not so much these days), Stone Cold “business is about to pickup!” Steve Austin (I remember the Hollywood Blondes, and the feud between he and Brian on Raw), Undertaker, Warrior, Jake Roberts, Dibiase, Hulk, Flair, the Machooo Maannn (ooooh yeah, dig it!), Sid, and Razor Ramon.


----------



## WarMachine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think I was just too young to really remember it. Either way, it was still fun enough to go a few more times. I wish I was a bit older, because prior to that, they came several years in a row, then didn’t for awhile.
> 
> I was a big fan of Bret, Shawn (not so much these days), Stone Cold “business is about to pickup!” Steve Austin (I remember the Hollywood Blondes, and the feud between he and Brian on Raw), Undertaker, Warrior, Jake Roberts, Dibiase, Hulk, Flair, the Machooo Maannn (ooooh yeah, dig it!), Sid, and Razor Ramon.


Late 80's through the 90's was THE best wrestling lineup IMO. Chico!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

WarMachine said:


> Late 80's through the 90's was THE best wrestling lineup IMO. Chico!


Razor was basically jus the Tony Montana. Years later, I found out that he and Diesel were just their WCW getups pre WWF, but better quality. Look up the Diamond Stud or whatever Hall went by when he was with Dallas Page. Same basic thing, but with razors instead. Diesel was just one of Nash’s gimmicks, but with better quality gear.


----------



## p0ke

Finally found a wallpaper for our "fireplace room", and me and my mom put it in. Very satisfied with the result. It's a bit darker irl:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

p0ke said:


> Finally found a wallpaper for our "fireplace room", and me and my mom put it in. Very satisfied with the result. It's a bit darker irl:



Holy fuck that's great. Love it. 

Where did you get it? Probably not available across the ocean, but why not?


----------



## p0ke

MaxOfMetal said:


> Holy fuck that's great. Love it.
> 
> Where did you get it? Probably not available across the ocean, but why not?


I bought it from a shop called Rusta, it's a Swedish chain that's quite recently extended to Finland. It's imported anyway, so I wouldn't be surprised if some similar chain in the US sold the same stuff. The wallpaper brand is called Together, which is not exactly easy to google.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

p0ke said:


> I bought it from a shop called Rusta, it's a Swedish chain that's quite recently extended to Finland. It's imported anyway, so I wouldn't be surprised if some similar chain in the US sold the same stuff. The wallpaper brand is called Together, which is not exactly easy to google.


----------



## Alberto7

Seeing Dream Theater tomorrow. I haven't seen those guys live since 2009, so I'm pretty excited! It's also my first concert/event since the pandemic began, after the disappointment of having the Tool gig in March 2020 cancelled last minute.

And the missus agreed to come with me, so I'll be in good company.  ... not sure she'll like it at all  but I don't mind as long as she gets to do something other than work from home every day. And hey, I already went to see the Jonas Brothers with her in 2019, so she owes me for that  (to be fair, that was a pretty damn good show. Highly entertaining)


----------



## sleewell

my band played our best show ever on saturday. place was packed. from the first note to our last people were legit freaking out. moshing, chanting our name between songs, singing along to choruses. it was a straight up blast. my rig sounded great and we all played super tight. was def a night i will remember for a long long time.


----------



## MFB

Did my 2nd round of interviews with a company about 30 mins from my house, felt really good after we wrapped up. First round was with some of the more senior guys but this one was who I'd be working with on the day to day basis. 

We're all probably +/- 5 years of each other so we all had similar humor and I was able to get a couple jokes in when worth it, but still talk myself up and what I've done for my company.

The hardest part is going to be waiting for an offer like it's not the thing I want the most at this point


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Did my 2nd round of interviews with a company about 30 mins from my house, felt really good after we wrapped up. First round was with some of the more senior guys but this one was who I'd be working with on the day to day basis.
> 
> We're all probably +/- 5 years of each other so we all had similar humor and I was able to get a couple jokes in when worth it, but still talk myself up and what I've done for my company.
> 
> The hardest part is going to be waiting for an offer like it's not the thing I want the most at this point



awesome dude! If you did round 2 then that's pretty promising. You got this!


----------



## nightflameauto

A coworker left a surprise jar of homemade spicy pickles on my desk this morning. She's given me some before and they're absolutely amazing.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> Seeing Dream Theater tomorrow. I haven't seen those guys live since 2009, so I'm pretty excited! It's also my first concert/event since the pandemic began, after the disappointment of having the Tool gig in March 2020 cancelled last minute.
> 
> And the missus agreed to come with me, so I'll be in good company.  ... not sure she'll like it at all  but I don't mind as long as she gets to do something other than work from home every day. And hey, I already went to see the Jonas Brothers with her in 2019, so she owes me for that  (to be fair, that was a pretty damn good show. Highly entertaining)


The show was amazing. The DT guys are even tighter than I remembered them being, and it's really a pleasure and an honor to see one of my favorite bands live playing some of my favorite music.

But the best part... I think my girlfriend enjoyed the show more than everyone else in that venue, and she had never even heard a single DT song before the show!  We came back home past midnight and all she wanted was to listen to Endless Sacrifice again.  She now knows all the lyrics to it and The Count of Tuscany. I swear she is a metalhead inside. She was jumping and screaming louder than everyone, it was hilarious. This woman I perfect, I swear,  and I say that after having been together for over 4 years now.


----------



## MFB

Sounds like I might be getting an offer early next week, possibly going over the 5-10% raise I expected by switching firms


----------



## Alberto7

MFB said:


> Sounds like I might be getting an offer early next week, possibly going over the 5-10% raise I expected by switching firms


Fuck yeah! Congrats man, I hope it's all for the best!


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Sounds like I might be getting an offer early next week, possibly going over the 5-10% raise I expected by switching firms


Nooiiiiiice! dude!

That's the way to do it


----------



## Giest

I just ate a boatload of edibles and my Samurai Jack discography showed up in the post.


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Sounds like I might be getting an offer early next week, possibly going over the 5-10% raise I expected by switching firms


Offer is in, $10K more than my current salary with 10 days of PTO + 10 days sick time and company parking. Unless there's something malicious buried in the fine print, I'm all aboard.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Offer is in, $10K more than my current salary with 10 days of PTO + 10 days sick time and company parking. Unless there's something malicious buried in the fine print, I'm all aboard.



Niiice dude! Do iiiit!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

A 4th grader told me today that I'm the best substitute ever.

Being a 4th grader, he'd be the expert.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Came up with a ton of neat riffs while practicing today


----------



## p0ke

Brought my wife and newborn daughter home from the maternity ward today. We also picked up the siblings on the way, they were stoked beyond belief to meet their sister (and took a lot of convincing to get to go to sleep). And all 5 of us fit in the car surprisingly well too.

Also, thanks to the Finnish social system I get a free 2 week vacation, starting on Monday.


----------



## jaxadam

p0ke said:


> Brought my wife and newborn daughter home from the maternity ward today. We also picked up the siblings on the way, they were stoked beyond belief to meet their sister (and took a lot of convincing to get to go to sleep). And all 5 of us fit in the car surprisingly well too.
> 
> Also, thanks to the Finnish social system I get a free 2 week vacation, starting on Monday.



That'll be the last vacation you get for... 18 more years!


----------



## bostjan

jaxadam said:


> That'll be the last vacation you get for... 18 more years!


Naw, people in Europe know how to take vacations.

Living in the USA, I honestly have never been on a vacation since I graduated secondary school at 18 years old. I'm 41. Closest I've come would be taking off a week to catch up on home repairs.


----------



## p0ke

bostjan said:


> Naw, people in Europe know how to take vacations.
> 
> Living in the USA, I honestly have never been on a vacation since I graduated secondary school at 18 years old. I'm 41. Closest I've come would be taking off a week to catch up on home repairs.


Yeah, roughly 4 weeks summer vacation + 1 week winter vacation per year. It's literally the law over here. But of course it's different with kids.


----------



## ElRay

With left-over pieces-parts, I put together an open-source equivalent to a MOD Dwarf/Duo: Going the MODEP/RPi4/PiSOUND Route


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sometimes it's the little accomplishments. I was initially going to post in the 'mad' thread that I'd gotten a call from one of our neighbors saying that part of our community fence had blown down. And of course at that time I was like "fuck". But I figured I'd get it done and then post in this thread instead. 

Although it was a bitch due to a lotta roadblocks, I finally got this project done. Without going into too much blah blah, neighbor was great to work with. We split the cost down the middle and he and his daughter provided a lot of help to get it knocked out. So yeah, I'm happy to have this done and that the neighbor dude helped out.

> 200 lbs of concrete, two treated fence posts, four treated 2x4's, approx 75 pickets, and a shitload of brad-nails and galvanized screws. Oh and I need to replace my spade that bit the dust in the process... cheap pos. Good opportunity now to get a root slayer.


----------



## Koldunya

because my bipolar depression is on an upswing so I'm rather manic/high-energy right now  

XD


----------



## Bodes

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sometimes it's the little accomplishments. I was initially going to post in the 'mad' thread that I'd gotten a call from one of our neighbors saying that part of our community fence had blown down. And of course at that time I was like "fuck". But I figured I'd get it done and then post in this thread instead.
> 
> Although it was a bitch due to a lotta roadblocks, I finally got this project done. Without going into too much blah blah, neighbor was great to work with. We split the cost down the middle and he and his daughter provided a lot of help to get it knocked out. So yeah, I'm happy to have this done and that the neighbor dude helped out.
> 
> > 200 lbs of concrete, two treated fence posts, four treated 2x4's, approx 75 pickets, and a shitload of brad-nails and galvanized screws. Oh and I need to replace my spade that bit the dust in the process... cheap pos. Good opportunity now to get a root slayer.


Nice, clean work! I'm hoping my fence falls down in this weather we are having. Needa to be done, but neighbours don't care too much about it.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> Sometimes it's the little accomplishments. I was initially going to post in the 'mad' thread that I'd gotten a call from one of our neighbors saying that part of our community fence had blown down. And of course at that time I was like "fuck". But I figured I'd get it done and then post in this thread instead.
> 
> Although it was a bitch due to a lotta roadblocks, I finally got this project done. Without going into too much blah blah, neighbor was great to work with. We split the cost down the middle and he and his daughter provided a lot of help to get it knocked out. So yeah, I'm happy to have this done and that the neighbor dude helped out.
> 
> > 200 lbs of concrete, two treated fence posts, four treated 2x4's, approx 75 pickets, and a shitload of brad-nails and galvanized screws. Oh and I need to replace my spade that bit the dust in the process... cheap pos. Good opportunity now to get a root slayer.


I wish I had fences like that  Instead, I've got these goddamned thorned hedges that are a major pita to maintain.

Anyway, looks great!


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm normally terrified working on anything having to do with gas. Today, I replaced the ignitor on my gas oven. Now...true, that this part doesn't actually involve working on the gas lines. It's purely electrical. However, just getting up the nerve to get near it was a big deal.

And in the end, I properly diagnosed the issue, found the right replacement part, took apart some of the oven, and successfully fixed it.

I won't lie, when I turned the oven on to test it, I immediately walked around the corner to the opposite side of the refrigerator...just in case.

To provide some insight as to why I have at least some of my fear of gas...when we first moved into this home which we had just purchased (my parents were in town to help us move in), we could see this from my driveway:








San Bruno pipeline explosion - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DestroyMankind

Work was offering an extra $70 to work 4 hours so I picked it up. I work all weekend so figured might as well make a few extra bucks since gas is expensive. Also I got to work with one of my best friends who hooked me up with some free Mexican food. It was a good Saturday night.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Bodes said:


> Nice, clean work! I'm hoping my fence falls down in this weather we are having. Needa to be done, but neighbours don't care too much about it.


 Thanks, man. I appreciate it. This was my first go with this type of fence so I had to kinda learn as I went but it all came out good. Only mistake I made was that I forgot to route the tv/ internet cable before setting the posts so now they'll have to be buried or run across the bottom of the fence rather than be tucked up and hidden along the bottom 2x4. No biggie really but I'll have to address it so that they aren't vulnerable or unsightly. 

And yeah... my neighbor on the other side is pretty uncaring about her yard or maintenance on her home and she's kinda a bitch so I dread if/ when I have issues with the fence over on that side of the yard.


p0ke said:


> I wish I had fences like that  Instead, I've got these goddamned thorned hedges that are a major pita to maintain.
> 
> Anyway, looks great!


I know those thorn bushes suck but I think I'd rather have those than to have to deal with this fence again... which I will at some point. Just hope that it'll be a while before I'll have to replace more of it. Btw I've got a nasty thorn bush that I have to trim back a few times a year and every fucking time it draws blood... usually up under my arms or chest as I'm reaching over the top trying to trim the back of it... brutal plant lol.


----------



## p0ke

High Plains Drifter said:


> I know those thorn bushes suck but I think I'd rather have those than to have to deal with this fence again... which I will at some point. Just hope that it'll be a while before I'll have to replace more of it. Btw I've got a nasty thorn bush that I have to trim back a few times a year and every fucking time it draws blood... usually up under my arms or chest as I'm reaching over the top trying to trim the back of it... brutal plant lol.


Yeah, the worst part with the bushes is that the thorns are basically indestructible and long and sharp af. They puncture everything, including car tires... But they do look nice when properly trimmed, and it's basically a once per year job.


----------



## CanserDYI

Im really happy as my son is 6 years old and an avid Fortnite fan. He bought the battle pass and he was very excited to get the Spiderman/venom skin that was available in it, if you can level up and get enough XP, or buy the tiers with "V bucks" he had some from his birthday and just wanted to buy the levels. I told him I don't think that's a fun way to do it, so I told him he needs to work his way through it until the end and see if he can earn it instead of using his V bucks. It took him a long time but he finally did it today and got through all the tiers and I could see in his eyes how much he valued those skins over buying them. 

Brings a tear to his papa's eye.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nothing huge, but I’ve been trying out different systems for guitar in the truck and finally decided on home/mobile uses, so the Herbert came home and got hooked back where it should be. 

Was nice to have everything lined out today when I wanted to jam. 

It’s been a few months of trial and error seeing what works on the road and doesn’t; in the end the Herb/Suhr works better at home and it’s nice to have this shit decided and done with.


----------



## Millul

Steinmetzify said:


> Nothing huge, but I’ve been trying out different systems for guitar in the truck and finally decided on home/mobile uses, so the Herbert came home and got hooked back where it should be.
> 
> Was nice to have everything lined out today when I wanted to jam.
> 
> It’s been a few months of trial and error seeing what works on the road and doesn’t; in the end the Herb/Suhr works better at home and it’s nice to have this shit decided and done with.



So watcha bringing on the truck?


----------



## Millul

Just passed my PMI PMP certification exam! STOKED!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Millul said:


> So watcha bringing on the truck?



Orange Dual Dark, Mesa Thiele, an EQD Plumes and a BAT Quantum Mystic


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I get a 3 day weekend and I made pecan pie from scratch. Also made Chile Colorado and tortillas from scratch.


----------



## creepymcpeepers

I’m happy because of the petrucci archetype and I can learn any song in any tuning… I don’t care about being in bands or any of that any more… as long as I go to work everyday and pay my bills I can just sit here and jam and unless the Russians finally do come kill me and starve me out and blow up my neighborhood until then I can just go to work and play my guitar and that’s all I have to do just work and I can keep all the guitars. I faced a moment. A few weeks ago that if I didn’t come up with any money I would have to sell some guitars and I never want to get rid of the guitars I have now. Well I went back to work at a job I had. Five years ago but I would like to find something better. I wish the world would go back to normal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Finally got around to messing with the VT Lead Brick preamp I bought a while ago and it sounds excellent. I'm just running it direct to my interface with some IRs and it kicks ass.


----------



## STRHelvete

Almost finished with the music for the new album. This is the longest I've gone without a major release and I usually write like a maniac but it's all slowed to a crawl. Things are picking up and this is shaping up to be the best album I've done, at least to me.


----------



## nightflameauto

Final proof copies of my first book are in my hand. The eBook is already approved for distribution. The hardcover and softcover are about a day or two away from final approval for distribution. To say I'm pumped would be an understatement. I know it won't be a best seller or anything, but the journey itself has been one heck of a ride.


----------



## sleewell

2 shows next week. playing with blacktop mojo and then a killer house party that is going to be a straight up blast. finally got my rig tweaked to the point where I am consistently very happy with it which is a great feeling.


----------



## STRHelvete

I fired my band and went back to doing things myself.


----------



## CanserDYI

My wife and I were picked to be our son and daughters Tee ball team's coaches, and I'm so stoked. I get a coaches jersey and I'm geeking out about it


----------



## wheresthefbomb

case of sealed last year's girl scout cookies in the dumpster 

as a general rule I don't take food out of the dumpster because there are people there who need it way more than me, but I took a box of samoas this time and I'm about to finish off the box feeling pretty good about my choices in life this afternoon


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> case of sealed last year's girl scout cookies in the dumpster
> 
> as a general rule I don't take food out of the dumpster because there are people there who need it way more than me, but I took a box of samoas this time and I'm about to finish off the box feeling pretty good about my choices in life this afternoon


 RIP

let's all have a moment of silence for @wheresthefbomb


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> RIP
> 
> let's all have a moment of silence for @wheresthefbomb



Some of y'all have never eaten out of the dumpster before and it shows.

I am still here, alive and well, to eat from the trash another day!


----------



## TedEH

I am happy right now because I don't eat out of dumpsters.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

y'all act like eating sealed boxes of cookies is the same thing as eating uncovered food out of the garbage.


----------



## CanserDYI

I used to work with a local Punk venue that my friend started that had the second duty of providing homeless people with cots and hot food, mostly vegan, but a LOT of our stuff was dumpster dived and absolutely awesome food. Don't judge.

Also, Panera of all places started donating their day old bakery items which was sick as hell.

What did suck is the amount of people who came in asking for a few bucks to get McDonalds next door, and when we said we dont ahve any money to give but we'd be happy to whip up some vegan soups and bean burritos, their answer was always "yeah but I really want some McDonalds."

STORY TIME:

Jerry Malone, funniest homeless man I ever met, asked me for a few bucks to walk next door for some food. I was actually feeling like a greasy cheeseburger, so I said, "you know what jerry? Sure. Heres 20 bucks. Go get me a cheeseburger and you a few things from the dollar menu. bring me back the change."

20 minutes later and he walks in with a King Cobra in his hand and he said "Tim! Tim! you'll never believe it! I was walking outside and the money blew out of my hand! But heres 17 dollars and some change from my own pocket to say sorry!" 

I laughed so hard and told him to keep the change, but I'd never ask him to do anything for me again lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> I used to work with a local Punk venue that my friend started that had the second duty of providing homeless people with cots and hot food, mostly vegan, but a LOT of our stuff was dumpster dived and absolutely awesome food. Don't judge.
> 
> Also, Panera of all places started donating their day old bakery items which was sick as hell.
> 
> What did suck is the amount of people who came in asking for a few bucks to get McDonalds next door, and when we said we dont ahve any money to give but we'd be happy to whip up some vegan soups and bean burritos, their answer was always "yeah but I really want some McDonalds."
> 
> STORY TIME:
> 
> Jerry Malone, funniest homeless man I ever met, asked me for a few bucks to walk next door for some food. I was actually feeling like a greasy cheeseburger, so I said, "you know what jerry? Sure. Heres 20 bucks. Go get me a cheeseburger and you a few things from the dollar menu. bring me back the change."
> 
> 20 minutes later and he walks in with a King Cobra in his hand and he said "Tim! Tim! you'll never believe it! I was walking outside and the money blew out of my hand! But heres 17 dollars and some change from my own pocket to say sorry!"
> 
> I laughed so hard and told him to keep the change, but I'd never ask him to do anything for me again lol



Yeah, this is why I usually treat food at the transfer site as off-limits, it's for the Jerrys of the world, not me.

I was a bartender downtown at a seedy dive that had a lot of homeless traffic for years, I kept a pocket full of drink chips and would let people barter for beers. I got a lot of home grow and smoked salmon that way, as well as occasionally more interesting pieces. Also got screwed out of a beer chip here and there by a clever Jerry but so it goes. I eventually quit for a lot of reasons, but one of the big ones was that they wanted me to charge homeless people $1 for a fucking cup of water.

Not working for those people anymore is absolutely one of the reasons I am happy right now.


----------



## nightflameauto

In the last few days I've started seeing some income from book #1. That's a proud moment.

Book #2 is almost ready for final edit. Pretty happy about that too.


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> My wife and I were picked to be our son and daughters Tee ball team's coaches, and I'm so stoked. I get a coaches jersey and I'm geeking out about it



Lucky you. I lost out on my 5 year old’s flag football team because they said the other guy had more experience. I mean really, c’mon… total bullshit.









Aaron Lynch (American football) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## STRHelvete

Stopped procrastinating and scheduled vocal coaching. It's online but it'll do. Looking forward to seeing if it's worth it


----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> Stopped procrastinating and scheduled vocal coaching. It's online but it'll do. Looking forward to seeing if it's worth it



Thanks for the motivation, I need to do this. I'm broke as shit right now but I've been putting this off for _years._ I'm not the best singer but two semesters of required choir last winter also taught me that I am a _capable _singer when I apply myself. I'd like to see where I can take that.


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> Thanks for the motivation, I need to do this. I'm broke as shit right now but I've been putting this off for _years._ I'm not the best singer but two semesters of required choir last winter also taught me that I am a _capable _singer when I apply myself. I'd like to see where I can take that.


Sounds familiar. Are you a guitar or piano major?

A lot of people think that singers "either have it or don't" and there is a little truth to that regarding the sound of the instrument itself. But good technique is something that absolutely can be taught. Some people will struggle more than others, just like anything else, but work ethic and consistency are way more important to good vocals than most people realize...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordIronSpatula said:


> Sounds familiar. Are you a guitar or piano major?
> 
> A lot of people think that singers "either have it or don't" and there is a little truth to that regarding the sound of the instrument itself. But good technique is something that absolutely can be taught. Some people will struggle more than others, just like anything else, but work ethic and consistency are way more important to good vocals than most people realize...



Yep, but I was finishing up a linguistics bachelor's, as a music minor I wasn't forced to declare an instrument. However, I have gone to school for guitar some years ago before I dropped out the first time and then recently for piano/voice. I had the same teacher for choir both times. I'm not sure she remembered me from ten years ago, but I was an unmotivated shitass the first time and hated her and her class. This time I was invested in actually getting better and I loved her and her class. Go figure. 

I had a really great piano teacher too. I didn't play much guitar during that winter but I grew a lot as a musician. It was absolutely worthwhile.


----------



## STRHelvete

wheresthefbomb said:


> Thanks for the motivation, I need to do this. I'm broke as shit right now but I've been putting this off for _years._ I'm not the best singer but two semesters of required choir last winter also taught me that I am a _capable _singer when I apply myself. I'd like to see where I can take that.


I got 3 30 minute sessions for 30 bucks. Pretty cheap so we'll see what happens. Further lessons are 50 for 30 min but I'll know by the 3rd lesson if it's worth it. The pandemic took me out of really having to sing all that much and by the time I actually got covid I was already rusty from not singing so this didn't help. I'm writing a new album to be released at some point in the near future so I need to get my chops back and expand on them


----------



## Furtive Glance

Bought a guitar. Is there a happier feeling?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Just got back from seeing Leprous and they just blew me away. Einar Solberg singing is something to behold.


----------



## TedEH

ImNotAhab said:


> Just got back from seeing Leprous and they just blew me away. Einar Solberg singing is something to behold.


I've got ticket for a week and a half from now - the excitement is real.


----------



## p0ke

ImNotAhab said:


> Just got back from seeing Leprous and they just blew me away. Einar Solberg singing is something to behold.



I'll be seeing them in the autumn too, along with Ihsahn, Assemble the Chariots and Ember Falls. It's a boat cruise that was supposed to be held last month, but was postponed thanks to a certain little ongoing pandemic.

I'm not really into any of the bands but I've heard really good things about Leprous in particular as a live band, so I'm looking forward to being blown away. Also one of the guys I'm going with isn't that into metal, so I think Leprous might be more his cup of tea than what's been on the cruise before (last time was Ensiferum/Moonsorrow/Verikalpa/Swallow the Sun, before that At the Gates/Dark Funeral/Mors Subita/Brymir)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I missed a little over a month of work due to an injury around new year's. I've been stressing on a bunch of past due bills in the fallout of that, mainly car payment which I've been very diligent about until now.

Tax return hit yesterday so I'm able to get back on top of things. Bummer about the late payment but so it goes. 

Landlords have been very cool about the whole thing and let me push off some utilities. I flip their airbnb for them which fortunately pays my rent and then some most months. Just trying to count my blessings, of which my stupid brand new car is one, as well as a curse. Once I get myself righted financially, paying this thing off ASAP.


----------



## STRHelvete

My tech just sent a pic of my guitar on the workbench and it is beautiful


----------



## Church2224

Quit my toxic ass corporate job today! 

Feels amazing.


----------



## nightflameauto

I'm getting a promotion this week. 4% bump on salary, and will have two people reporting to me to start, with an optional third that's currently in another department. But her job intersects so completely with what we do in IT that it's a tough call if she stays with her current department or moves over to mine, so I understand why HR and upper management are taking their time deciding.

Should be a smooth transition as the two I'll have under me in the heirarchy are two that I've worked very closely with over the past few years and essentially the working relationship's are already firmly established. The only real difference is that now I'm they guy they come to with timesheets and PTO requests. And since they're both hard workers and very careful about wasting time, I know it'll be easy being their manager.

Pretty cool feelings all around on this one.


----------



## STRHelvete

My tech just called to say my latest guitar will be ready for pickup this evening. I are excite.


----------



## DestroyMankind

I pre ordered a maxon st-9 pro plus pedal from musicians friend last week and managed to save almost $40 on it. It shipped out and it should be at my house tomorrow. I'm very happy.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm making bacon. Plus, I've figured out a method that gives me my favorite texture. Even though it takes babysitting, it's worth it.


----------



## Mathemagician

Bought my first acoustic ever. It’s pretty neat but I think I may need some knicknacks to adjust the setup some. 

Time to learn Dashboard Confessional and other panty droppers.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

spudmunkey said:


> I'm making bacon. Plus, I've figured out a method that gives me my favorite texture. Even though it takes babysitting, it's worth it.


I love bacon but hate cooking it...ugh/ the mess. I found after many years, that my favorite bacon at home must be thin and cooked using a press. I actually use two presses when I cook bacon now. They're rectangular and two of em fit my square griddle almost perfectly. But yeah... I have to babysit too as I get the best results by frying slowly and turning often. Finished product after letting rest on paper towel is light, crispy, and evenly done from end to end... no fatty bubbled up areas. Practically melts in your mouth.


----------



## spudmunkey

High Plains Drifter said:


> I love bacon but hate cooking it...ugh/ the mess. I found after many years, that my favorite bacon at home must be thin and cooked using a press. I actually use two presses when I cook bacon now. They're rectangular and two of em fit my square griddle almost perfectly. But yeah... I have to babysit too as I get the best results by frying slowly and turning often. Finished product after letting rest on paper towel is light, crispy, and evenly done from end to end... no fatty bubbled up areas. Practically melts in your mouth.


For me, oven-baked is the way to go. I can cook a whole 12oz package on one sheet pan, with zero mess aside from dishes. Oven and stove stay clean, no spatter on the counters or floor, etc.

I see a lot of recipes that say 375-380F degrees, and no rack, but I could never get reliable results. Especially when so many videos and instructions treat it like a "set it and forget it" method...but it would always over-cook in some areas before other parts were cooked well enough.

So now, I cook it at 350F, and flip-rotate every 7 minutes after the first 15 minutes of undisturbed cooking. I didn't time the total cooking process. I'm sure it was like 45 minutes, but it's not constant helicoptering, and zero splatter.

I also cut the package in half, so they are shorter strips. So much easier to flip, so much better to fit the whole package on the sheet pan without leaving unuseable open area and/or bigger overlap, and they fit on square/round sandwiches better. 

Then I put a coffee filter in a funnel, and pour the fat out of the foil-lined sheet pan and let it drain into a Ball jar for storage in the fridge, where it could last for weeks since it's filtered.

So in short:
1 Line 1/2 sheet pan with foil, folding overlaps into the seam in the middle if your foil isn't wide enough, to keep the fat from leaking through as much.
2 Spray rack with non-stick spray (the bacon doesn't stick, per see, but the little bits that cook on are harder to wash off later if I don't spray)
3 Lay out cut-in-half strips of bacon. A 12oz package of thick-sliced bacon should fit on the tray with minimal overlap. They start to shrink soon, so minor overlap isn't an issue.
4 Sprinkle with black pepper. Avoid using brown sugar or maple syrup if you plan to re-use the drippings, as those can scorch and give an "off" flavor to the fat.
5 Put into a pre-heated 350 oven, and cook on the middle rack for 15 mins
6 At this point, you may start to see some very slight browning on the edges of some pieces. Flip them for even cooking, and put back in the oven for 7 minutes. Repeat several more times.
7 Don't be afraid to pull off any skinny pieces that might have cooked quicker and are done even if the rest aren't.
8 Continue flipping and scorching around until they look like they are almost done...and stop. It's easy to over-cook.

In the end, you'll have flat, evenly cooked bacon, with lots of fat you can reclaim After filtering, I end up with about 3.5 floz of bacon fat from 12oz bacon.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@spudmunkey I'm absolutely going to try your method next time the craving hits. Really appreciate you posting the info and I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Nlelith

I got a fully remote, well-paying job.


----------



## LordCashew

spudmunkey said:


> Then I put a coffee filter in a funnel, and pour the fat out of the foil-lined sheet pan and let it drain into a Ball jar for storage in the fridge, where it could last for weeks since it's filtered.



My wife tried what you're talking about and shattered one of my Balls.

Now I try to keep bacon grease away from my Balls until it's cooled somewhat.

Actually, maybe it was a Kerr... maybe they're less heat tolerant than my Balls.


----------



## spudmunkey

LordIronSpatula said:


> My wife tried what you're talking about and shattered one of my Balls.
> 
> Now I try to keep bacon grease away from my Balls until it's cooled somewhat.
> 
> Actually, maybe it was a Kerr... maybe they're less heat tolerant than my Balls.


Was yours from a skillet? If so,, I suspect the oil in a hot pan is much hotter than the oil from the large sheet pan from the oven, or maybe by the time I've taken all the bacon off the rack and moved the rack from the pan, the large surface area and aluminum-ness of the pan may have allowed the oil to cool faster than it would in, say, a cast iron pan. I could see that being a Ball breaker.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordIronSpatula said:


> My wife tried what you're talking about and shattered one of my Balls.
> 
> Now I try to keep bacon grease away from my Balls until it's cooled somewhat.
> 
> Actually, maybe it was a Kerr... maybe they're less heat tolerant than my Balls.



You might want to see a physician about that.


----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


> For me, oven-baked is the way to go. I can cook a whole 12oz package on one sheet pan, with zero mess aside from dishes. Oven and stove stay clean, no spatter on the counters or floor, etc.
> 
> I see a lot of recipes that say 375-380F degrees, and no rack, but I could never get reliable results. Especially when so many videos and instructions treat it like a "set it and forget it" method...but it would always over-cook in some areas before other parts were cooked well enough.
> 
> So now, I cook it at 350F, and flip-rotate every 7 minutes after the first 15 minutes of undisturbed cooking. I didn't time the total cooking process. I'm sure it was like 45 minutes, but it's not constant helicoptering, and zero splatter.
> 
> I also cut the package in half, so they are shorter strips. So much easier to flip, so much better to fit the whole package on the sheet pan without leaving unuseable open area and/or bigger overlap, and they fit on square/round sandwiches better.
> 
> Then I put a coffee filter in a funnel, and pour the fat out of the foil-lined sheet pan and let it drain into a Ball jar for storage in the fridge, where it could last for weeks since it's filtered.
> 
> So in short:
> 1 Line 1/2 sheet pan with foil, folding overlaps into the seam in the middle if your foil isn't wide enough, to keep the fat from leaking through as much.
> 2 Spray rack with non-stick spray (the bacon doesn't stick, per see, but the little bits that cook on are harder to wash off later if I don't spray)
> 3 Lay out cut-in-half strips of bacon. A 12oz package of thick-sliced bacon should fit on the tray with minimal overlap. They start to shrink soon, so minor overlap isn't an issue.
> 4 Sprinkle with black pepper. Avoid using brown sugar or maple syrup if you plan to re-use the drippings, as those can scorch and give an "off" flavor to the fat.
> 5 Put into a pre-heated 350 oven, and cook on the middle rack for 15 mins
> 6 At this point, you may start to see some very slight browning on the edges of some pieces. Flip them for even cooking, and put back in the oven for 7 minutes. Repeat several more times.
> 7 Don't be afraid to pull off any skinny pieces that might have cooked quicker and are done even if the rest aren't.
> 8 Continue flipping and scorching around until they look like they are almost done...and stop. It's easy to over-cook.
> 
> In the end, you'll have flat, evenly cooked bacon, with lots of fat you can reclaim After filtering, I end up with about 3.5 floz of bacon fat from 12oz bacon.


You just blew my mind, this is how i'm doing bacon forever now.


----------



## LordCashew

spudmunkey said:


> Was yours from a skillet? If so,, I suspect the oil in a hot pan is much hotter than the oil from the large sheet pan from the oven, or maybe by the time I've taken all the bacon off the rack and moved the rack from the pan, the large surface area and aluminum-ness of the pan may have allowed the oil to cool faster than it would in, say, a cast iron pan. I could see that being a Ball breaker.


You could be right. Maybe it was a skillet. Still, I'm hesitant to put my Balls at risk again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

got 2 g12k100s for 130$


----------



## MFB

Finally changed the strings on my EHB105 from the roundwounds that were on it to flatwounds; feels like heaven now, I didn't realize how much I came to hate rounds after not having them on any of my players for years.

My fingers will hate me tomorrow, but they'll bounce back quick enough.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

Today is my last day. Starting a new job on Tuesday.
Happy is probably overstating it a bit, as I'm nervous as all hell, but I'm relieved to get out of here and on with my life. This place has been bleeding me dry and taking advantage of me for years, to the point where the current plan is to replace me with 4 people if they can't find _*a company*_ to contract with to do my old job. The irony is that if they had just hired me an assistant like I had repeatedly asked (and was repeatedly promised...) I probably wouldn't have been put in a position where I needed to leave. So leaving that behind feels great.

New gig is with the county- which you'd think I'd be stoked about; but I'm going to be taking a pretty noticeable pay cut, and despite the benefits being much better, they're much more expensive as well. This position is also much more specialized than anything I've done in the past, and the job I'm currently leaving was my first 'real' job aside from basic minimum-wage entry level stuff right out of school, so I can't help but feel wet behind the ears and unprepared. Very pessimistic person so I'm very nervous; even though I know they wouldn't have offered me the job if they weren't confident I could do it. 

Overall though, it's nice to see some change in my life again. Things have stagnated over the last few years, and of all the points to get stuck in, it had to be one of the lower ones. So even if it doesn't turn out to be a positive change...at least it's a change. Thanks for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> got 2 g12k100s for 130$



What's the plan? Mix?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> What's the plan? Mix?


Not sure yet. Prob gonna try them by themselves first and then I'll see how they mix with the Tornado stealth 80s or some other speakers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I’ve gotten a job, and I’m currently quite happy with it thus far. I like the people I work with, and haven’t noticed any toxic behavior as of yet. They are also quite helpful as well, which is making the transition easier. I had to transfer 22 tasks to incident tickets. Most of them I was able to get transferred or closed out. 

In addition, I put together a pedalboard with a proper power supply (Truetone CS12) which replaced the long daisy chain I was using, as well as the Digitech Whammy DT’s power supply. The only thing I had to do was daisy chain the two Tech 21 British pedals, as well as a Joyo American Sound. The plus to that, however, is that I put them on the 4v-9v outlet to simulate a variac, somewhat.


----------



## Kaura

Commuted with a bike for the first time this spring today. As much as I hate excercising, man I have to say that post-"workout" euphoria is something I've been missing from my life for a couple of years. 

Just have to buy a new pair of headphones since my last ones broke so I can listen to some tunezkis while riding. One thing I so far miss compared to driving a car.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New guitar still kicking ass, video games, next two days off from work, wife is home today and Batman comes out on HBO.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Commuted with a bike for the first time this spring today. As much as I hate excercising, man I have to say that post-"workout" euphoria is something I've been missing from my life for a couple of years.
> 
> Just have to buy a new pair of headphones since my last ones broke so I can listen to some tunezkis while riding. One thing I so far miss compared to driving a car.


Eh... I don’t know. I’d kind of advise against doing that, especially if you’re riding in the street.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh... I don’t know. I’d kind of advise against doing that, especially if you’re riding in the street.



Heavens no. I hate street riders so much that I legit feel like running them over with my car whenever I see one. Also, I don't think there's a single crosswalk on my commute so I don't have the fear of getting hit by a car. There's only the street I live at and after that it gets kinda rural on my way to work. Today, I don't think I saw any other pedestrians on my way to work but on the other hand it was a national holiday.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Ralyks

Finally got my Strandberg Masvidalien back from my tech. I was swapping out the EMG for a Fishman Fluence Classic, and, well, this is the second time I've been sent a defective Fishman. But we got it right, and it sounds awesome.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I busted out my 2000 pre-stige RG570 after it was put up for years in lieu of the RG652. Wow still plays great, sounded totally in tune. BW's in this one as well, but the bridge is ded. Need to check the wars.


----------



## nightflameauto

I won't say it's made my overall mood happy, but it was a brief respite of happy among the quagmire of absolute bullshit that is my day to hear dad tell me my book was one hell of a story and he really loved it. Knowing that my dad doesn't give false praise, it was a nice little accent for at least a moment.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Got a job offer with a 90% pay increase and I get to leave this hellhole we call Missouri


----------



## CanserDYI

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Got a job offer with a 90% pay increase and I get to leave this hellhole we call Missouri


Missouri is just a fancy way to spell misery.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Got a job offer with a 90% pay increase and I get to leave this hellhole we call Missouri


lol that was me 20 some years ago as a kid in the middle of the Ozarks. 

Good luck on your adventure sir! Congrats on your escape. I know it's not easy to make it out of there. 



CanserDYI said:


> Missouri is just a fancy way to spell misery.


It's an old joke, but I kid you not... out of all my travels, the people of Missouri (my people), are probably the most foul tempered, hateful people I've met anywhere. lol

They can be some of the friendliest too at times, but damn.... it's a place of extremes. There's a reason it usually has 3 of the top 15-20 most violent cities in the US year after year. The whole state needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Woman redid the closet with some fancy shit; she asked what I wanted and out of spite I told her I wanted a lit sock drawer; she made it happen. I now get to scroll through my entire collection of all black socks without impediment.


----------



## nightflameauto

Steinmetzify said:


> Woman redid the closet with some fancy shit; she asked what I wanted and out of spite I told her I wanted a lit sock drawer; she made it happen. I now get to scroll through my entire collection of all black socks without impediment.


This is the kind of sarcastic give-and-take that I love.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Still stoked that I played my first show for my side project as a one-man-band last saturday. I may not have played as well as I wish I could but I did my best and had a lot of positive feedback and am so glad I did it that I'm not mad about it. It was also one of the first shows in my town without any Covid restriction. I had a blast.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So I just realized the inputs on my Headrush FRFR112 are TRS, which I was not aware of. I’ve been using it for quite some time mono, and was not aware. They don’t list them as TRS, and since there are two inputs, I figured they were mono. Sounds a lot better with a stereo cable.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I foolishly started a dozen tomato plants in the same narrow box, yesterday I finally decided to separate the ~6" plants into individual boxes. They each lost most of their root mass in the transfer and looked sad and floppy yesterday. I was afraid they weren't going to pull through but today they are perky and happy. They'll be going into 5-gal buckets (and/or whatever other containers the dump gods see fit to bestow upon me) in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bodes

Bought a house not long ago, knowing it needed a bit of work. Paid unders because no one else wanted to buy it.
Everything we try to do seems so bloody hard and tradespeople are so unreliable... but, I now have a roofer and a fencer on site and the defective oven has come back as a warranty issue.

So happy things are starting to move forwards.


----------



## CanserDYI

Bodes said:


> defective oven has come back as a warranty issue.


I make my living coordinating logistics for appliance companies, where we deliver and install appliances. You have no freaking idea how many defective and damaged products we open up on a daily basis. I bet 5 percent of Samsung products we open daily (which is a fuck ton, we are from Michigan down to Florida all over the Eastern seaboard) are damaged and boxed up after being damaged, or just do not work when we try to install. 

The appliance industry must have a fuck ton of padding in this price tag they slap on it, as I couldn't imagine what it would cost to ship and reship and ship and reship all these damaged and defective appliances.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Because I bought some shit I don't need, but wanted.


----------



## sleewell

got my federal tax return! filed like the day before the deadline so I was shocked to see it in my acct already, took months last year.....

guitar shopping!!!!!


----------



## TheBlackBard

sleewell said:


> got my federal tax return! filed like the day before the deadline so I was shocked to see it in my acct already, took months last year.....
> 
> guitar shopping!!!!!



Hell yeah! What you gonna buy?


----------



## sleewell

TheBlackBard said:


> Hell yeah! What you gonna buy?




not sure. it will be my first 8 string tho.


----------



## LordCashew

CanserDYI said:


> I make my living coordinating logistics for appliance companies, where we deliver and install appliances. You have no freaking idea how many defective and damaged products we open up on a daily basis. I bet 5 percent of Samsung products we open daily (which is a fuck ton, we are from Michigan down to Florida all over the Eastern seaboard) are damaged and boxed up after being damaged, or just do not work when we try to install.
> 
> The appliance industry must have a fuck ton of padding in this price tag they slap on it, as I couldn't imagine what it would cost to ship and reship and ship and reship all these damaged and defective appliances.


My parents bought a brand new Samsung refrigerator. They plugged it in and it just never got cold. 

This is my second post complaining about Samsung this week.


----------



## kamello

So, around 3 months ago I applied for a paralegal job at one of the best Law Firms in my country, had to pass lots of interviews and the boss told me he was between me and another candidate, they went with the latter. Turned out that she was a classmate and after 2 months in, she decided to quit and recommended me as a replacement (bless her). The pressure is inmense, but the pay is good and I've learned so much these last few weeks that I can't be more grateful


----------



## CanserDYI

Bought a physical push mower and it works awesome. Really stoked about it, no gasoline used, exercise, it's lighter and smaller so it's way more shed friendly, and quiet. About to throw a beer holder on it and see how undadlike the other dads think I am.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I just turned in my last piece of coursework this semester.


----------



## STRHelvete

My black silky satin bed sheet set arrived today. In retrospect I should have also gotten a duvet cover but oh well...SO SHINY AND PRETTY


----------



## Steinmetzify

HXFX kicking ass, sounds great in the loop of the Herbert, and pairs well with my new Cap. Shit sounds and plays great, nice to not have to fuck with anything, just pick up my guitar, turn on two things and jam for a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## CanserDYI

Steinmetzify said:


> HXFX kicking ass, sounds great in the loop of the Herbert, and pairs well with my new Cap. Shit sounds and plays great, nice to not have to fuck with anything, just pick up my guitar, turn on two things and jam for a couple of hours at a time.


That caparison into a Herbert is a win. Probably melts faces.


----------



## Steinmetzify

CanserDYI said:


> That caparison into a Herbert is a win. Probably melts faces.



Rips for sure, pretty happy the last few days lol


----------



## nightflameauto

Sold out of my first print-run on hardcovers for my first book and had to reorder. 

On the other hand, I doubt I ever sell a single copy of the softcover. I guess I'll know better when it comes to book #2.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Just found a shit ton of $$ for myself, my wife, kid brother, uncle and a few friends because of an unclaimed $$ ad campaign here in UT.

Sent me down a rabbit hole and I ended up with unclaimed $$ in 3 different states totaling about $900 just for me. All told it’s like $2700 including the other people. Pretty cool.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Broke out the swollen pickle to play some caveman riffs.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

About a month ago I got into a new hobby that I really like. Laser Engraving materials like canvas, ceramic/glass tiles, and wood.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Breeding The Spawn said:


> About a month ago I got into a new hobby that I really like. Laser Engraving materials like canvas, ceramic/glass tiles, and wood.


Nice. Is this cnc or by hand?


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Seabeast2000 said:


> Nice. Is this cnc or by hand?


5.5 watt Diode Laser by xTool


----------



## sleewell

my band is going to record this weekend with drew bender who did tracks for oceans ate alaska. pretty excited.


----------



## Kaura

Way to start the weekend. Won 344€ from a net casino. Just 100€ short of the guitar I've been gassing for quite a a while. 

The funny thing is I was prepared to go to the FFW-thread saying how I have no problem throwing 300€ (since that's what I deposited 50€ a time) to a casino but I can't justify myself to buy a 50€ pedal. 

Edit: Looks like I celebrated too early. Now the casino wants my bank account number for some reason...


----------



## Alberto7

Put in a 3 week notice at my current job befire it fully sucked out my soul. I had nothing lined up, so I've been terrified about going homeless for a couple of weeks. (Not really, but I'd like to maintain my lifestyle.)
I applied a bunch and now I have two great offers on the table from two different companies, and making them bid on me.

Literally never thought I'd have the balls to do something like that.
#feelsgoodman


----------



## TedEH

Hey remember when I said I was arguing with my producers and etc about career path and titles and pay etc? Well.... another company made me an official offer at an eye-watering pay increase. I'm both very excited and very nervous for whatever comes next.
This week is going to end up being a lot of hard conversations. And my brain is on fire with "I reaaaally hope I'm doing the right thing here".


----------



## MFB

TedEH said:


> Hey remember when I said I was arguing with my producers and etc about career path and titles and pay etc? Well.... another company made me an official offer at an eye-watering pay increase. I'm both very excited and very nervous for whatever comes next.
> This week is going to end up being a lot of hard conversations. And my brain is on fire with "I reaaaally hope I'm doing the right thing here".



I've been at my new place for a month and a half now, and I'm less stressed and making an additional $400/month (which I could've talked up according to my co-workers given what they've seen me do, so I'll use that info at review time). 

The hardest part is losing the personal relations you've made while there, but professionally usually it's easy to know it's the right move to make


----------



## TedEH

It feeeeeeeeels right, because it's higher pay, with no middle man (the current job does work for clients, this time I'd be working directly on a product), and it's for an audio company.
It feels kinda wrong in that I had a perfectly workable, stable job, that did (in fairness) pay pretty well, that I felt pretty lucky to have in the first place. It's a good job. If I hadn't got the new offer, I'd still have been fine.

My mission for the next few weeks is to tread as carefully as I can so as to burn as few bridges/people/friends as possible during the transition. I negotiated for a start time that's later than the usual 2 weeks so that I'd have a full month to ramp down and try to leave on the best foot possible.

You know that feeling when you're about to dump someone but you just haven't told them yet?
I kinda feel like that right now.


----------



## MFB

Honestly, you're doing exactly what I did at the start of March.

My new company allowed me to give a month's notice since I had a vacation that would've taken place right after my 2 weeks ended with my company, so I didn't want to have my first week on the books be on vacation. So I worked for 2 weeks, went on vacation, came back and finished out my work week (we used to end on a Wednesday) and then had a long weekend before my first day.

My dept supervisor sat me down twice to see why I was leaving, then again after I had time to think on what we talked about the first time, and then my team leader also talked to me about how everything went down and see if there was anything she might be able to say to change my mind (basically saying 'we know you're probably 99% out the door, but we're appealing to the 1% that isn't). And in the time between those conversations right after I gave notice, I did everything the exact same and didn't say anything until the final three days and told the immediate people I needed to/should have, and then it was bon voyage.

If they're adults they'll realize it's not personal at all, and hopefully say the doors open if things don't work out given that it's an amicable split and not by any bad means


----------



## TedEH

The way you describe it is what I'm hoping for, for sure.



MFB said:


> The hardest part is losing the personal relations you've made while there


One thing I'm thankful for is that a good number of coworkers from here are people I also knew in college or have hung out with outside of work anyway. I'm confident I can maintain most, if not all, of meaningful social connections.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> I've been at my new place for a month and a half now, and I'm less stressed and making an additional $400/month (which I could've talked up according to my co-workers given what they've seen me do, so I'll use that info at review time).
> 
> The hardest part is losing the personal relations you've made while there, but professionally usually it's easy to know it's the right move to make



That’s a new used RG570 every month!


----------



## MFB

jaxadam said:


> That’s a new used RG570 every month!



Two problems with that:

1. Then I'd own a guitar with a tremolo
2. I'm putting it all towards a loan so I can pay it off in 3 years and be out of this shit-fest


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> Hey remember when I said I was arguing with my producers and etc about career path and titles and pay etc? Well.... another company made me an official offer at an eye-watering pay increase. I'm both very excited and very nervous for whatever comes next.
> This week is going to end up being a lot of hard conversations. And my brain is on fire with "I reaaaally hope I'm doing the right thing here".


Niiiice dude!

I knew you could do it! haha

congrats on the new offer.


----------



## jaxadam

MFB said:


> Two problems with that:
> 
> 1. Then I'd own a guitar with a tremolo
> 2. I'm putting it all towards a loan so I can pay it off in 3 years and be out of this shit-fest



C'mon bro you can't bang out sweet metal riffs on a loan!


----------



## nightflameauto

It's unreasonable how happy these have made me. Gotta transport some books into the office to have these suckers prop up. They sit on my dragon shelf, which has five dragon eggs with light up stands and a couple dragon "boxes," from the 52Toys / Megabox line.

People wined when I moved into an office that I didn't have anything on the shelves to "show people who you are." Well, fuck you people. I'm a nerd.

Still contemplating my best "stage setup" for shelf #2 with Transformers in a metal band. I'm just gonna keep pushing the nerd envelope.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Another day with only half the team here is done, and I got a ton of shit done. Glad it's over with. Frankly, I think there should only be one person gone per day, as our team is very small (four people).


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> Hey remember when I said I was arguing with my producers and etc about career path and titles and pay etc? Well.... another company made me an official offer at an eye-watering pay increase. I'm both very excited and very nervous for whatever comes next.
> This week is going to end up being a lot of hard conversations. And my brain is on fire with "I reaaaally hope I'm doing the right thing here".



Fuck yeah man congratulations. Well deserved from what I can see.


----------



## MFB

Mastodon/Spiritbox coming to RI in September a couple days after my Rammstein show. And then, today I find out, Boris is now playing on Sept. 3rd in Boston.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I tried korean liver and blood sausage with my mom and she almost threw up while eating it. I was fucking rolling watching her reactions. Even 20 mins later she's acting like she's going to puke lmao


----------



## sleewell

Oceano got added to one of the fests we are playing this summer. cant wait to see them.


----------



## MFB

Payment cleared on the Jackson, so it's time to package this up for it's new home and it's time to hunt for a new fiddle


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I got to take my sweet baby kitty cat home from the vet today. He is still not out of the woods, I am giving him fluids subcutaneously twice a day for the next week, and has another blood panel on Friday.

He looks so much healthier though. He is spunky, feisty and absolutely unwilling to submit to veterinary medicine, just like his normal self. He cost me at least an extra hundred dollars in vet bills this weekend by continuing to remove his catheters until he got the cone of shame. I was so proud.  His coat is shining again, he doesn't smell like death, and he is eating food like there's no tomorrow.

It was pretty close there for a second, and honestly I spent most of last night reconciling myself with the fact that I was going to have to say goodbye my kittycat today. Instead, pretty much the best possible news. His kidneys will never completely heal, and he is going to be prone to chronic kidney disease when he is older, but for right now we get quite a few more years together. The vet even told me he's allowed to go outside, he is outside lounging on the porch in the sun right now.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> I got to take my sweet baby kitty cat home from the vet today. He is still not out of the woods, I am giving him fluids subcutaneously twice a day for the next week, and has another blood panel on Friday.
> 
> He looks so much healthier though. He is spunky, feisty and absolutely unwilling to submit to veterinary medicine, just like his normal self. He cost me at least an extra hundred dollars in vet bills this weekend by continuing to remove his catheters until he got the cone of shame. I was so proud.  His coat is shining again, he doesn't smell like death, and he is eating food like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> It was pretty close there for a second, and honestly I spent most of last night reconciling myself with the fact that I was going to have to say goodbye my kittycat today. Instead, pretty much the best possible news. His kidneys will never completely heal, and he is going to be prone to chronic kidney disease when he is older, but for right now we get quite a few more years together. The vet even told me he's allowed to go outside, he is outside lounging on the porch in the sun right now.


DUUUUDE!!! 

Sorry.. that's about all I got. I'm so happy for you and Sebastain right now! This post absolutely made my day.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> DUUUUDE!!!
> 
> Sorry.. that's about all I got. I'm so happy for you and Sebastain right now! This post absolutely made my day.



Thank you, I really appreciate it. I'm so happy to have him home. I was having a really good time making fun of him during my afternoon gardening, he is too weak to hunt and walks all wobbly but still stalking birds around like he's hot shit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Took a trip to Korea for my birthday this year. Food and beer was reaaaaally good (also dirt cheap).


----------



## thebeesknees22

a miracle has happened!

I have ordered a PS5!

!!!



finally. and it wasn't crazy jacked up on the price either.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ok maybe I don't have a ps5.........

it's been sitting "processing" all day.

A co worker of mine had their order rejected so I'm assuming that since mine hasn't been processed by now that it's rejected too and i just haven't received the email.

damn you scalpers and bots.......damn you all to helllllllllllllll


----------



## CanserDYI

@wheresthefbomb your cat's name is Sebastian? Mine too, funny. And no, it wasn't from "Friends".


----------



## SexHaver420

Friendship has ended with Matamp and now Ampeg V4 is my best friend


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> @wheresthefbomb your cat's name is Sebastian? Mine too, funny. And no, it wasn't from "Friends".



Yes he is! He was named that when I got him. Great name for a kittyboy.

If all goes according to plan I will die having never seen an episode of friends.


----------



## thebeesknees22

The moment has come!!!


.......I have...... the ps5! *cue angels singing

/me strikes victory pose


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Very happy with my new computer monitor. My old AOC had blurred and sharp horizontal lines running up the screen. Plus the definition wasn't the best to begin with. Replaced it with an acer SB220Q and am using hdmi. Wonderful improvement in resolution as well as features. For a low-end 21" monitor, I'm quite satisfied with it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Vinnie played Creatures Fest and it was as bad as I imagined it would be. Ace made a few cracks about there not being a drummer. Lmao!


----------



## p0ke

Finland just won the ice hockey world championship


----------



## Kaura

p0ke said:


> Finland just won the ice hockey world championship



This. For once I have a reason to show up hangover at work. 

FUCK YOU CANADA!


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> This. For once I have a reason to show up hangover at work.
> 
> FUCK YOU CANADA!





"They're not even a real country anyway" 

Oh and I'm also happy because my 2.5 months old daughter learned to smile and giggle, and she does it every time I do a funny face.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Kaura said:


> This. For once I have a reason to show up hangover at work.
> 
> FUCK YOU CANADA!


----------



## Kaura

Almost shat myself when my C-drive suddenly showed only 2Gb of free space when it was 14Gb just a couple of days ago. I had no idea what was wrong since all the folders on the C-drive only added up to like 30Gb (and the full capacity is 55Gb). But luckily the most desperate solution helped and that is rebooting my PC a couple of times and now it's back to healthly 16Gb (since I hastily removed some unused programs). W7 masterrace still lives strong.


----------



## TedEH

^ windirstat is your friend when trying to figure out where your disk space is going. Sometimes it doesn't go where you think it's going. Could be Windows using too much swap space. Could be Spotify gobbling up as much as it can get it's hands on for cache. Could be any number of things.


----------



## CanserDYI

Did a clean out of a foreclosed home with a family member today for some cash. Ended up finding a bunch of old gold rings and a few loose diamonds. Dude has no living relatives and the stuff has been sitting there for years. Mine now lol.


----------



## Kaura

TedEH said:


> ^ windirstat is your friend when trying to figure out where your disk space is going. Sometimes it doesn't go where you think it's going. Could be Windows using too much swap space. Could be Spotify gobbling up as much as it can get it's hands on for cache. Could be any number of things.



Nice. I need to download that if run into the same problem again. 

Edit: Holy shit, just got extra 11Gb because I deleted some file callled "hiberfil.sys". :O


----------



## jaxadam

Kaura said:


> Nice. I need to download that if run into the same problem again.
> 
> Edit: Holy shit, just got extra 11Gb because I deleted some file callled "hiberfil.sys". :O



Lol… uhhhh don’t do that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Nice. I need to download that if run into the same problem again.
> 
> Edit: Holy shit, just got extra 11Gb because I deleted some file callled "hiberfil.sys". :O


You must hate yourself. Lol


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I live in California instead of bumfuck nowhere Missouri as of yesterday. No more coworkers yelling at me about "injecting aborted fetuses" (translation: COVID vacccine but NSFW and yelled at me at 8AM)


----------



## Kaura

jaxadam said:


> Lol… uhhhh don’t do that.



Well I didn't delete but disabled it but now it's probably back because I only have 11,9Gb of free space but that's more than enough.


----------



## p0ke

Kaura said:


> hiberfil.sys



AFAIK that's where Windows saves data to reload when your PC wakes up from hibernation, so if you delete that, hibernation will be basically the same as a full shutdown. I haven't used Windows in years though, so I could be mistaken...


----------



## c7spheres

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I live in California instead of bumfuck nowhere Missouri as of yesterday. No more coworkers yelling at me about "injecting aborted fetuses" (translation: COVID vacccine but NSFW and yelled at me at 8AM)


 Their stupid, why would anyone waste a vaccine on an already aborted fetus? It's already dead. jk.


----------



## TedEH

p0ke said:


> AFAIK that's where Windows saves data to reload when your PC wakes up from hibernation, so if you delete that, hibernation will be basically the same as a full shutdown. I haven't used Windows in years though, so I could be mistaken...


I vaguely remember you can disable hibernation and the file will go away on it's own without just deleting files and hoping for the best.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> I vaguely remember you can disable hibernation and the file will go away on it's own without just deleting files and hoping for the best.


Cautious amateurs.

I'm a big fan of random deletes followed by reboots. Live a little! Do it without backups!


----------



## LostTheTone

nightflameauto said:


> Cautious amateurs.
> 
> I'm a big fan of random deletes followed by reboots. Live a little! Do it without backups!


 
Still working at Enron I see?


----------



## nightflameauto

LostTheTone said:


> Still working at Enron I see?


I prefer to stay small scale. Stay out of the public's eye.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

LostTheTone said:


> Still working at Enron I see?


----------



## bostjan

How to free up space...

(Disclaimer - never actually do this!)



> C:\> FORMAT C:
> *WARNING, ALL DATA ON NON_REMOVABLE DISK C: WILL BE LOST!*
> Proceed with format (Y/N) YOLO!




There you go, all the space you could ever need will now be free!


----------



## jaxadam

C:\ del *.*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bro just delete sys 32


----------



## CanserDYI

So update for my previous loot box I posted in this thread.:

Diamonds were fake LOL

Good news is all the gold in it netted way more than I thought it was and got me 600 bucks, which is MORE than I thought I'd get for the diamonds. Cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I live in California instead of bumfuck nowhere Missouri as of yesterday. No more coworkers yelling at me about "injecting aborted fetuses" (translation: COVID vacccine but NSFW and yelled at me at 8AM)


Ahhhh... High taxes, insane property costs, shit in the streets, and being taxed just to move out of Cali.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> How to free up space...
> 
> (Disclaimer - never actually do this!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, all the space you could ever need will now be free!


True professionals use FDISK.


----------



## Seabeast2000

DBAN ftw


----------



## jaxadam

CCleaner or Glary Tools or GTFO


----------



## TedEH

I've never trusted anything that claimed to "clean" registry. But that's just me.


----------



## p0ke

I just don't use Windows


----------



## STRHelvete

This drummer I found to do some tracks for my new album has revived my love for music. I was so sick of dealing with other musicians and working with him made me feel like I finally caught that magic which comes from working with other people. I'm actually excited for his album again. I was seriously considering making this album my last one but working with him changed my mind.


----------



## CanserDYI

p0ke said:


> I just don't use Windows


So you're the man behind this ..


----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


> This drummer I found to do some tracks for my new album has revived my love for music. I was so sick of dealing with other musicians and working with him made me feel like I finally caught that magic which comes from working with other people. I'm actually excited for his album again. I was seriously considering making this album my last one but working with him changed my mind.



The right person makes all the difference. I had great chemistry with a bassist for years and now we live thousands of miles apart and every subsequent attempt to collaborate just feels like chasing a high and ends up being disappointing. I'm really happy for you to hear you've found someone you have good artistic chemistry with, that is incredibly rare it seems. 



CanserDYI said:


> So you're the man behind this ..
> 
> View attachment 108541



Ah yes, Windows 4.0


----------



## MFB

Got tickets to see Monolord in NY, and Dorthia from Windhand is the opener. I've seen Windhand live for the past ...4 years in a row? Like, I love them like Mastodon, so to have her opening for Monolord is two big boxes in one night.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is pretty mellow for a reaper based hot sauce, but I don't mind. It's really good:


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> So you're the man behind this ..
> 
> View attachment 108541



A whole city of those would be interesting and probably scary.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> So you're the man behind this ..
> 
> View attachment 108541


Vampire high-rise? No sunlight on 99% of the floors.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is pretty mellow for a reaper based hot sauce, but I don't mind. It's really good:


Good to know. I love hot sauce but I'm a wimp with those really hot ones. 

If I could just find a milder ghost pepper sauce. Ghost peppers taste so good but they burn like hell.


----------



## MFB

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Good to know. I love hot sauce but I'm a wimp with those really hot ones.
> 
> If I could just find a milder ghost pepper sauce. Ghost peppers taste so good but they burn like hell.



I may have just gotten a bad batch, but the bottle (NOT the squeeze tube) of Melinda's Ghost Pepper has been pretty mild from the ghost pepper sauces I've tried. I'm actually a little bummed as I thought it was just a smaller version of the squeeze one, but it's totally different.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> I may have just gotten a bad batch, but the bottle (NOT the squeeze tube) of Melinda's Ghost Pepper has been pretty mild from the ghost pepper sauces I've tried. I'm actually a little bummed as I thought it was just a smaller version of the squeeze one, but it's totally different.


I think they have that at the city target across the street from me. I'll grab a bottle nest time I'm over there. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Good to know. I love hot sauce but I'm a wimp with those really hot ones.
> 
> If I could just find a milder ghost pepper sauce. Ghost peppers taste so good but they burn like hell.


Melinda's is good. I also have some Bravado Spice Co ghost pepper sauce and it's pretty good.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> Melinda's is good. I also have some Bravado Spice Co ghost pepper sauce and it's pretty good.



Yup, Bravado's stuff is also very good.

Honestly, if you're into spice and not looking on Heatonist then you're doing yourself a disservice


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> Vampire high-rise? No sunlight on 99% of the floors.


Thousands of vampires day sleeping from there toes.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thousands of vampires day sleeping from there toes.


They're*


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> They're*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 108593


I had to look at what forum I was on for a second. Lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Speaking of hot sauce... 

me: I am going to make quinoa salad because it's hot out and I want something cool and refreshing 

also me:



they make a fire roasted version of this stuff that is black and it's the best hot sauce ever, hard to find around here though. goth sauce for life.


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> Speaking of hot sauce...
> 
> me: I am going to make quinoa salad because it's hot out and I want something cool and refreshing
> 
> also me:
> View attachment 108699
> 
> 
> they make a fire roasted version of this stuff that is black and it's the best hot sauce ever, hard to find around here though. goth sauce for life.


That's a good one, can confirm. I've never seen the black one though...


----------



## MFB

LordIronSpatula said:


> That's a good one, can confirm. I've never seen the black one though...



Every comment I've seen about El Yucateco's black sauce is that it goes good on nothing and nobody should enjoy it, so not the best reviews. The green however? Haven't read a single bad thing.


----------



## c7spheres

Seabeast2000 said:


> Thousands of vampires day sleeping from there toes.


 And at the bottom is a giant pile of...guano


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Every comment I've seen about El Yucateco's black sauce is that it goes good on nothing and nobody should enjoy it, so not the best reviews. The green however? Haven't read a single bad thing.



I'm honestly shocked. It went good on _everything_ that hot sauce goes on. It was so good my partner at the time and I had to make a pact to stop eating it out of the jar so we could enjoy it on food.

I have certainly learned in my days that not all hot sauces go on all foods, though. Most "mango habanero" sauces, for example, are only good on dishes that are in need of some extra sugar.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> I may have just gotten a bad batch, but the bottle (NOT the squeeze tube) of Melinda's Ghost Pepper has been pretty mild from the ghost pepper sauces I've tried. I'm actually a little bummed as I thought it was just a smaller version of the squeeze one, but it's totally different.


So I just bought some Lola's Ghost Pepper thinking it was Melinda's. It's..... Really really good. Tastes like ghost pepper, but doesn't wreck your mouth.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> So I just bought some Lola's Ghost Pepper thinking it was Melinda's. It's..... Really really good. Tastes like ghost pepper, but doesn't wreck your mouth.


that's how their carolina reaper is too. Has heat but also just tastes damn good.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's how their carolina reaper is too. Has heat but also just tastes damn good.



I have a few Carolina reapers that were preserved in Everclear from a chef I used to work for. They're absolutely nuclear. I've had them a couple years now, I'll use a little bit here and there. One I've been putting into new jars of pickles to spice them up, it's done a few so far. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## bostjan

Anyone ever tried Da Bomb Beyond Insanity? For me, at least, it's like sprinkling a little orange juice on your food. Only if that orange juice magically transforms into a swarm of angry bees 30 seconds (yes, that long) after you put it in your mouth. Then it's bostjan on the floor in the fetal position for about 2 minutes and slowly recovering for several minutes after that.

Some sauces, I think, either fake their scoville ratings or play some sort of tricks. Beyond Insanity is rated at 135k. It's the hottest thing I've ever had in my mouth aside from a drop of capsaicin in ethanol. I've had other sauces rated at 2M+ that didn't punch as hard (but still punch pretty damned hard).

Then there's stuff like "Slap Ya Mamma - Extra Hot", which is rated at 250k, but you can add it liberally and it just adds a note of heat.

Anyway, as much as everyone who tries it says it's disgusting, Da Bomb's Ghost Pepper Sauce (22k) is really yummy. I'm not a huge fan of vinegar-y sauces, so it works great for me. I love in on tacos.


----------



## MFB

Da Bomb is (or was?) a staple in the Hot Ones lineup, and pretty much every guest said that it hit them harder than the actual #1 hottest sauce did. Something about it was like you said, just incredibly forward and angry. 

I've had a sauce using all the big major natural peppers in the world, and I see no need to use Carolina Reaper - Scotch Bonnet's or Scorpions to me have always produced better sauces overall, while still having copious amounts of heat if that's what you want. Based on that I see no need to even bother with Pepper X or the Apollo pepper, etc...


----------



## ElRay

bostjan said:


> … Some sauces, I think, either fake their scoville ratings or play some sort of tricks. …


I hate these. My assumption has been fake numbers for marketing purposes.

The ones I hate more, are the ones that have "heat", but no flavor, e.g. the colorless power amps of the hot sauce community.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have a few Carolina reapers that were preserved in Everclear from a chef I used to work for. They're absolutely nuclear. I've had them a couple years now, I'll use a little bit here and there. One I've been putting into new jars of pickles to spice them up, it's done a few so far. The gift that keeps on giving.


i haven't had a reaper fresh yet, but the naga and ghost peppers i've had have been uh unpleasant to say the least. Hell even the habanero and jalapenos my mom grows in TX are hot as hell most years. The habaneros i grow up here are pathetic in comparison..


bostjan said:


> Anyone ever tried Da Bomb Beyond Insanity? For me, at least, it's like sprinkling a little orange juice on your food. Only if that orange juice magically transforms into a swarm of angry bees 30 seconds (yes, that long) after you put it in your mouth. Then it's bostjan on the floor in the fetal position for about 2 minutes and slowly recovering for several minutes after that.
> 
> Some sauces, I think, either fake their scoville ratings or play some sort of tricks. Beyond Insanity is rated at 135k. It's the hottest thing I've ever had in my mouth aside from a drop of capsaicin in ethanol. I've had other sauces rated at 2M+ that didn't punch as hard (but still punch pretty damned hard).
> 
> Then there's stuff like "Slap Ya Mamma - Extra Hot", which is rated at 250k, but you can add it liberally and it just adds a note of heat.
> 
> Anyway, as much as everyone who tries it says it's disgusting, Da Bomb's Ghost Pepper Sauce (22k) is really yummy. I'm not a huge fan of vinegar-y sauces, so it works great for me. I love in on tacos.


I've been pepper sprayed and CS gassed multiple times. I feel zero need to eat sauces that remind me of those experiences 

I like heat/spice, but never at the cost of taste.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Raw jalapeños can brutally hot.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Got my old bartending job back, two nights a week anyway. There are plenty of things not to like about the place, but the regulars all missed me. It felt comfortable and familiar, and looking at my stack of cash at the end of the night it was easy to remember why I stayed there for so long.

I've got an interview at another bar today. Trying to stack those bills all summer long.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> Raw jalapeños can brutally hot.


Yes, but they can also be incredibly mild. It depends on the genetics of the cultivar, environmental conditions, etc. Habaneros are predictable - they are always hot hot. Serranos are pretty predictable, too, maybe just a touch hotter than the average jalapeno.



MFB said:


> Da Bomb is (or was?) a staple in the Hot Ones lineup, and pretty much every guest said that it hit them harder than the actual #1 hottest sauce did. Something about it was like you said, just incredibly forward and angry.
> 
> I've had a sauce using all the big major natural peppers in the world, and I see no need to use Carolina Reaper - Scotch Bonnet's or Scorpions to me have always produced better sauces overall, while still having copious amounts of heat if that's what you want. Based on that I see no need to even bother with Pepper X or the Apollo pepper, etc...





ElRay said:


> I hate these. My assumption has been fake numbers for marketing purposes.
> 
> The ones I hate more, are the ones that have "heat", but no flavor, e.g. the colorless power amps of the hot sauce community.


I think habaneros have a really good flavour. Smoked ghost peppers taste good, too. Scotch bonnets and scorpions taste somewhat similar to me, but you're starting to reach a point with those where the heat drowns out any other flavours, unless you pull some culinary tricks to really highlight those notes. The reaper is just pure punishment. I'm skeptical that it can be tamed. The apollo pepper or whatever evil WMD-level peppers people are growing recently do nothing other than frighten me.

The first time I tried Beyond Insanity, I took a little nip of it on a spoon. I smacked my lips for a few seconds, got nothing, and then took another nip, smacked my lips some more, shrugged my shoulders, thought to myself about how much of a waste of money it was, contemplated taking a third nip, decided not to, put the lid on the sauce, put it down, washed the spoon, dried it off, put it back, put the sauce in the 'fridge, left the kitchen, then walked halfway up my stairs before it started to hit me. It was like the THX intro in my face. It probably took a minute and a half before it peaked. I honestly started to panic, since I had no idea how much worse it was going to get before it started to mellow out. Later, I tried putting it on different foods to see what it would do, and the effect was the same- a shockingly uncomfortable amount of time wondering if I even got any of the sauce in the bite I just took, followed by a very slow-growing searing pain. The time delay is the most sinister part of it, if you ask me. If someone was really hungry, they might eat four or five big bites before it starts kicking in. As much as I don't recommend it, it's got the potential to change a person's outlook on life, if even just slightly.

Someday, I'm going to be at the age where I can't eat hot food anymore (or dead), so I might as well enjoy it now.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Yeah I eat hot sauce for flavor, not for the thrill of eating the hottest thing I can find.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I don't dig anything that's too spicy-hot as it kills my taste-buds. I love fresh jalapeno in guacamole but I remove almost all the seeds and membrane. My wife asked why I don't just use green bell pepper instead of jalapeno but at least to me even without seeds/ membrane, jalapeno has a distinctively different taste from bell pepper that goes better with avocado.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> I don't dig anything that's too spicy-hot as it kills my taste-buds. I love fresh jalapeno in guacamole but I remove almost all the seeds and membrane. My wife asked why I don't just use green bell pepper instead of jalapeno but at least to me even without seeds/ membrane, jalapeno has a distinctively different taste from bell pepper that goes better with avocado.



I agree. Green bell pepper is the worst pepper. It has very little flavor. A cleaned jalapeno is definitely still spicy, and has a very different/more apparent flavor.

I use poblanos any time I might normally use a green pepper. They're usually cheaper and taste better, with a mild kick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I tend to use chipotles (smoked jalapeno), hatch chiles and habaneros for my personal salsas/hot sauces. I don't remove the seeds or membranes typically though.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> I tend to use chipotles (smoked jalapeno), hatch chiles and habaneros for my personal salsas/hot sauces. I don't remove the seeds or membranes typically though.



I clean seeds and membranes for salsas and most other cooking applications, mostly for textural reasons, but I would do whole pepper for sauces for sure.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I remove most of the heat for guac if it's going on top of something already spicy like taco salad but I'll leave in a bit of the heat if the guac is simply for chips. I love the mild fresh flavor of guacamole and allowing the other flavors to stand out... like the onion, avocado, and tomato. And despite all the hate, I usually throw in a small amount of very finely chopped cilantro. I can take it or leave it... I just don't like too much of it.


----------



## DestroyMankind

In 4.5 hours I'll be off for 12 days...which I can't wait for. Going to Mississippi Saturday and Sunday then leaving to go to New Orleans on Monday. Coming home Saturday. I've been looking forward to it since December or so.


----------



## Church2224

Just put a Gibson LP and a Used Vola on Lay away at GC through a good buddy of mine working there. Gonna pick them up next week!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I felt myself sinking into a pretty negative place yesterday, and finished up a big job application before I managed to talk myself out of it. I've managed to talk myself out of applying for comparable jobs before, so I'm really glad that I was able to push through this time. If I get the job and my worst fears about it are confirmed, and I end up having to look for something else anyway, then at least I tried.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Made a fermented serrano hot sauce recently and it came out great. Currently working on a mesquite/bbq habanero one, and a garlic/medley one (blend of habanero, jalapeno, cajun belle and some other random ones),


----------



## CanserDYI

So as I was about to accept the new job at the overnight place in an acceptance email, I get a separate email with a link to a phone interview portal that gives me a time to speak with a hiring manager for another local logistics agency. I say, screw it, I'll talk to them. So I put my email in draft form and decide I will send it the next morning after speaking to this other company.

Turns out, this other company is the first company's main competition, and they offer me $5k more salary on the spot and offered me normal hours of 8-5 instead of Midnight to 8 AM. Came in right at the buzzer too, I almost bit on that last one.

I start tomorrow.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> So as I was about to accept the new job at the overnight place in an acceptance email, I get a separate email with a link to a phone interview portal that gives me a time to speak with a hiring manager for another local logistics agency. I say, screw it, I'll talk to them. So I put my email in draft form and decide I will send it the next morning after speaking to this other company.
> 
> Turns out, this other company is the first company's main competition, and they offer me $5k more salary on the spot and offered me normal hours of 8-5 instead of Midnight to 8 AM. Came in right at the buzzer too, I almost bit on that last one.
> 
> I start tomorrow.


Copy, paste, change company names, thank you very much. 

Congrats!


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> So as I was about to accept the new job at the overnight place in an acceptance email, I get a separate email with a link to a phone interview portal that gives me a time to speak with a hiring manager for another local logistics agency. I say, screw it, I'll talk to them. So I put my email in draft form and decide I will send it the next morning after speaking to this other company.
> 
> Turns out, this other company is the first company's main competition, and they offer me $5k more salary on the spot and offered me normal hours of 8-5 instead of Midnight to 8 AM. Came in right at the buzzer too, I almost bit on that last one.
> 
> I start tomorrow.


and that sir is how you play the game! well done!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The lamb's quarters and chickweed are going fuckin gangbusters in my yard this year so I added a big ole pile of them to my quinoa salad today. Delicious. I'll add the rest I harvested to my scrambled eggs tomorrow.


----------



## jaxadam

House cleaners and window cleaners came today and I did the yard, so the crib is fresh to death yo. Well, until about 5 minutes after the kids got here and splashed chlorinated pool water all over the windows that were literally just cleaned a few hours ago. At least I got a few minutes to enjoy it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

The talk with the Boss went ok about me moving next year. 

I may have a chance to go to the UK and get a hub up and running there in the future so that could be super fun. It's been on my list of adventures to do for a long time. (i passed up one chance ages ago do to various reasons and always wished i would have just done it)

We'll just have to wait and see how things play out in a year so. A lot can change between then, and now.

The downside of me going is me trying to figure out how to keep doing music stuff while I'm adventuring around. I suppose I could stuff my UAD apollo and satellite in a suitcase and pick up a cheap bass/guitar and try to find an sm7b or something used, and leave all rest my gear in the US.  ... I'll cross that bridge if and when it comes.






...going on an adventure...maybe! lol we'll see.


----------



## MFB

3rd run in a row that clocked in under/at 42 minutes for 5 miles. First one was 42 flat, then down to 41:30, and today a hair up to 41:45.

As long as I'm clocking under a 9 min/mile, it's fine by me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Fermented Mesquite Habanero sauce is done, and it's awesome. Smoky, sweet, just the right amount of acid and ripping hot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I went to my neighbor's house today for his wife's birthday. They had a backyard party and he invited me. I didn't really know him too well prior, but we'd wave almost daily. He is known colloquially as the "meat whisperer" by girlfriend and her twin sister and brother in law. He definitely knows how to make some BBQ, for sure. My gf was invited, but didn't want to go as she wasn't feeling up to it, so I went by myself.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I went to my neighbor's house today for his wife's birthday. They had a backyard party and he invited me. I didn't really know him too well prior, but we'd wave almost daily. He is known colloquially as the "meat whisperer" by girlfriend and her twin sister and brother in law. He definitely knows how to make some BBQ, for sure. My gf was invited, but didn't want to go as she wasn't feeling up to it, so I went by myself.


So are you best friends now?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LiveOVErdrive said:


> So are you best friends now?


I don't know about best friends, but we are friendly for sure.


----------



## Crungy

I'm happy about my family and what I have in life. I recently became a father by adopting my partner's adult daughter. We've all lived together for a while now and while I've been more of a father to her than her in the last five years than her biological father ever was, it is legally official now. 

There have been emotional ups and downs along the way but my parents always warned me I'd get my turn with any of the hard times of parenting. I never forgot that and have apologized to my mother over the years as I've gotten older lol 


The weather was amazing last night had me reflecting on life and that things are amazing for our little family.


----------



## jaxadam

Crungy said:


> I'm happy about my family and what I have in life.



Good for you man. At the end of the day this is really all that matters.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@Crungy - Such a great post. Was gonna use the  emoji up there but was afraid you'd think I had a foot fetish.

Nice feet by the way.


----------



## Crungy

Lmao and thanks! I'll let you know when my premium snap is back up and running


----------



## jaxadam

jaxadam said:


> House cleaners and window cleaners came today and I did the yard, so the crib is fresh to death yo. Well, until about 5 minutes after the kids got here and splashed chlorinated pool water all over the windows that were literally just cleaned a few hours ago. At least I got a few minutes to enjoy it.



I forgot to update this with about an hour later the dog threw up everywhere and our 5 year old peed all over the toilet seat, bathroom floor, and wood accent wall.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jaxadam said:


> I forgot to update this with about an hour later the dog threw up everywhere and our 5 year old peed all over the toilet seat, bathroom floor, and wood accent wall.


My parents bathroom had carpet in it when we were kids. I don't recommend that for your family. Or any family.


----------



## Crungy

jaxadam said:


> I forgot to update this with about an hour later the dog threw up everywhere and our 5 year old peed all over the toilet seat, bathroom floor, and wood accent wall.


That suuuuuuuucks


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> I'm happy about my family and what I have in life. I recently became a father by adopting my partner's adult daughter. We've all lived together for a while now and while I've been more of a father to her than her in the last five years than her biological father ever was, it is legally official now.
> 
> There have been emotional ups and downs along the way but my parents always warned me I'd get my turn with any of the hard times of parenting. I never forgot that and have apologized to my mother over the years as I've gotten older lol
> 
> 
> The weather was amazing last night had me reflecting on life and that things are amazing for our little family.
> View attachment 109411



This is all so great, so happy for you bud.



jaxadam said:


> I forgot to update this with about an hour later the dog threw up everywhere and our 5 year old peed all over the toilet seat, bathroom floor, and wood accent wall.



So a few years ago I was trying to put a band together, like you do. Drummer was an old high school buddy. At our second practice, the drummer brought an area rug for his kit, like you do. Except this rug had two mysterious holes cut in it at seemingly random locations. I asked him about it, and this is what he told me:

"the dog puked on it a few weeks ago, I was going to clean it but then decided to just cut the puke spot out because it was just a cheap rug [his wife] got from value village. The dog puked on it again a few days ago, and I didn't think twice."


----------



## TedEH

Started a new job this week and first impressions are good. I'm mostly just going through onboarding and training so far, but things feel very promising right now.


----------



## Millul

TedEH said:


> Started a new job this week and first impressions are good. I'm mostly just going through onboarding and training so far, but things feel very promising right now.



Congrats on the new gig!


----------



## BlackMastodon

TedEH said:


> Started a new job this week and first impressions are good. I'm mostly just going through onboarding and training so far, but things feel very promising right now.


Hell yeah, congrats man!


----------



## Aewrik

I found an Ibanez SRC6! Getting it shipped next week : D


----------



## nightflameauto

My take on the nigh infamous cheddar bay biscuit. A full stick of butter and 150 grams fresh shredded sharp cheddar blended into a cup and a half of flour with a full stick of butter chopped into it with the usual yeast concoction plus garlic powder and boom.

Turned out fantastic!

One of the few things that I've brought to work where the office folks demanded the recipe. I'd say that's a good sign.


----------



## nightflameauto

Unbelievable,
two in a row:

Mom's husband passed a few months back and mom's been moving frantically to change literally every aspect of her life ever since, like she's afraid to sit still. Knowing her how I know her, I knew better than to say anything about it, but her planned move was starting to drive EVERYONE insane.

She had a sit-down with herself, like I knew would happen eventually, and decided last night she can't do it. She can't move right now because the place she's in just feels like home.

The celebratory mood was hard to hide as she told me. Holy fuck. What a weight lifted off all our shoulders.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

nightflameauto said:


> View attachment 109637
> 
> 
> My take on the nigh infamous cheddar bay biscuit. A full stick of butter and 150 grams fresh shredded sharp cheddar blended into a cup and a half of flour with a full stick of butter chopped into it with the usual yeast concoction plus garlic powder and boom.
> 
> Turned out fantastic!
> 
> One of the few things that I've brought to work where the office folks demanded the recipe. I'd say that's a good sign.



I don't know where you work, but are they hiring and is this part of the benefits package?


----------



## nightflameauto

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know where you work, but are they hiring and is this part of the benefits package?


We're always hiring!

It's one of those rare "proximity" benefits. You sit in proximity to me, you get treats most Fridays, fresh-baked right before I make my drive in. I have a couple heavy glass pans I use for transport that I warm just enough in the oven stuff comes to the office still just slightly steamy. The biggest hits so far are these, the sourdough cheddars I made a while back, and my "breakfast in a scone" made with sourdough scones, scrambled eggs, shredded bacon, and shredded cheese, then drizzled with heavy-cream + powdered sugar based glaze.


----------



## Kaura

I don't know if it's just drunk talk but looks like my dad is planning to spend two weeks in Dallas, Texas this coming autumn and I get to tag along if I want to.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Kaura said:


> I don't know if it's just drunk talk but looks like my dad is planning to spend two weeks in Dallas, Texas this coming autumn and I get to tag along if I want to.


When you say "autumn" I hope you don't mean September. Even into the fist couple weeks of Oct can be pretty warm. This year's been a whole new level of insane hot... even for Texas and not even July yet.

Other than that just wave to the insane fascist nazis as they pass by  Dallas is actually pretty cool... good music, good food, and typically friendly city


----------



## Kaura

High Plains Drifter said:


> When you say "autumn" I hope you don't mean September. Even into the fist couple weeks of Oct can be pretty warm. This year's been a whole new level of insane hot... even for Texas and not even July yet.
> 
> Other than that just wave to the insane fascist nazis as they pass by  Dallas is actually pretty cool... good music, good food, and typically friendly city



Cool. We also got a heat wave going on here which is pretty uncommon in June but it's only like 86F here atm. 

I don't know about Nazis but hopefully I can snatch a new USA Jackson while I'm there since they're not sold here.


----------



## p0ke

Hell yes, a couple more hours before my 5 weeks summer vacation starts! I'll be starting it by celebrating my wife's 39th birthday in Helsinki, hotel and all that, after which she goes home and I stay in Helsinki for Tuska Metal Festival.


----------



## nightflameauto

Copyright on my book is finalized. Only five months after release. It's like the first thing the government's gotten right by me this year so far, but I'll take it. Considering the projection was thirteen months, I'm almost impressed.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I played guitar for the last hour and change, and my hand and thumb do not feel fucked. I haven't touched my guitar literally except to put it away since March.

The funny thing is I'm actually slightly annoyed because my goal in playing was to figure out where it's hurting so I can show the physical therapist tomorrow.


----------



## Hollowway

If you wanna get laughing quickly, check out the "Comment Section Gold" thread on here. Sooo good!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I started tending bar at a fairly upscale Hotel bar this summer. It's owned by a major tour company, and there is a companywide policy against "fraternizing" with guests.* However, it turns out there is no policy against making a strongly positive impression on a gay male flight attendant who then asks if he can put you in contact with his female best friend. 

I gave him my email, no idea what or if I will even hear from this person, but it's fun and cool getting positive attention.

*Also though if the situation is right I'm not going to _not _just because it's "against the rules."


----------



## High Plains Drifter

3way... get it!


----------



## youngthrasher9

Teased my mother in law while she was on the phone so cleverly that my wife laughed so hard she farted.


----------



## p0ke

Devin Townsend at Tuska... And he ends the set with Love?. I'm still picking up the pieces of myself from the gravel, I just love that song so much. I didn't expect to ever hear it live.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I remember watching the Retinal Circus Blu-ray years ago and seeing him play Love? And City live and it was everything teenaged-me wanted. May have to try to catch him live next time he's in the area in hopes of getting to see it in person.


----------



## Hoss632

Family, friends. No shortage of good music. Recently was drawn into a comic as a demon. Lots a stuff to be happy about.


----------



## Church2224

I have realized by the end of this year I will have 70+ guitars in my collection.... Never thought I would have more than 10 in my life.

And yes I will take pic s and share.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I am extremely excited to say that my band will open for Dying Fetus in september.


----------



## mmr007

A simple pleasure....When I was a kid I had a coffee table book and I could not remember what it was called but it was full of 70's sci fi artwork that I loved.....and google searches describing the book yielded nothing until recently and I got a fresh copy on ebay.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Landed the job I wanted. The interviewer said multiple times “this is an amazing interview” and at the end “this was one of the best interviews I’ve ever done”

It’s about a 16% raise over the last job, my healthcare will be paid by the company and I’m getting a $1000 sign on bonus.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> Landed the job I wanted. The interviewer said multiple times “this is an amazing interview” and at the end “this was one of the best interviews I’ve ever done”
> 
> It’s about a 16% raise over the last job, my healthcare will be paid by the company and I’m getting a $1000 sign on bonus.


Sweet!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Long read but it's been a while so...

My wife has always had long hair... almost down to her ass. And I was always like "yeah, sexy" but after some years of us being together and finding it everywhere, I told her that I supported her if she ever wanted to cut it... not trim it which she did occasionally, but like _really_ take off some length. So she slowly warmed up to the idea over the past few years because it bothers her at times too... all the brushing, conditioning, tying it up for work, etc. 

And within the last year or so she kept saying that she was gonna do it... never did but whatevz. Then one day after I had seen some info on it, I told her that if she ever actually did decide to cut it, that there were charities that would take it. She was hip to that and after some research, eventually became interested in a couple charities that provide wigs to children who have gone thru radiation treatments for cancer and other diseases or conditions resulting in hair loss. 

Then a few months ago she told me that she was finally going to get her hair cut and donate it. Made me really happy although it took her a while to come to terms with losing over a foot of hair. And in her defense, I have to say that her hair is gorgeous... never bleached, colored, treated, dyed... not even any split ends. So it came with some hesitation but she was like the perfect candidate. 

And today we made it happen. We already had the charity picked out... 'Wigs For Kids' out of Westlake Ohio. So she made the salon appointment and did the deed. Oh, and she looks cute as fuck with her new Bobby Hill doo ( kidding... it's just past her shoulders). Donation was simple... Fill out a short form online and subsequently print the donation bar-code to include with the submission. Donation consisted of 4 pony-tails each separated and secured with several rubber bands around each bunch. Then gently wrapped in tissue paper and put into a Ziploc bag and then into a padded envelope. Done and done!

I'm very happy also, that my wife appreciates and empathizes with how tough and how scary it is for a child to have to endure cancer and other things that keep them hospitalized... and how important it is for children to feel normal, healthy, and confident... and to be seen that way as well. The thought of a child receiving a wig made from my wife's own hair, brought some tears to her eyes as we were on the way to the post office. It felt really cool and I told her at that point to remember that her hair didn't define her nor did it make her beautiful to me. I told her that her eyes, and her smile, and her silly facial expressions were what would always make her so beautiful to me. And I told her too that I felt that she was even more beautiful today because of what she had chosen to do and that her sense of responsibility and her compassion were indeed her most beautiful attributes. 

Look, dudes... Fuck ton-o-hair! Donated lengths were roughly 13" to 15". Gonna make some little girl feel like a princess ( or some little dude feel like a bangin' metal-head... whatever).


----------



## youngthrasher9

Had to blast a rattlesnake tonight, a real small one, and somehow my pointer managed to not get bit this time after being bit by venomous snakes three times this year alone.

So yeah pretty sure she must be immune given the water moccasin and the past two rattlesnake encounters haven’t killed her / mutilated her muscle tissue, but I’m far from willing to push her luck and I’m stoked she didn’t find the spicy noodle with her face this time before I could dispatch it.


----------



## SexHaver420

I ate chili rellenos.


----------



## Millul

Landed myself a pretty cool job - will be managing a part of one of the biggest renewable energy infrastructure projects in the country! Hope I manage to do it well


----------



## thebeesknees22

Millul said:


> Landed myself a pretty cool job - will be managing a part of one of the biggest renewable energy infrastructure projects in the country! Hope I manage to do it well




congrats dude! Well done!!


----------



## Millul

thebeesknees22 said:


> congrats dude! Well done!!



Thanks man!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Ate my first homegrown tomato of the season. it was still a _little _green but wow! what a fucking tomato. So delicious, sweet and flavorful and so much more complex than even the expensive organic tomatoes from the store. I've got dozens more of these suckers on the way.


----------



## youngthrasher9

wheresthefbomb said:


> Ate my first homegrown tomato of the season. it was still a _little _green but wow! what a fucking tomato. So delicious, sweet and flavorful and so much more complex than even the expensive organic tomatoes from the store. I've got dozens more of these suckers on the way.


Hell yeah! I picked the first tomato from the family garden day before last. Looks like tomato season is gonna be good, we are stoked!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My raspberries are already ripening.


----------



## BlackMastodon

wheresthefbomb said:


> Ate my first homegrown tomato of the season. it was still a _little _green but wow! what a fucking tomato. So delicious, sweet and flavorful and so much more complex than even the expensive organic tomatoes from the store. I've got dozens more of these suckers on the way.


We're just starting to get a couple tomatoes that are turning red and I also have a bunch of jalapeños that have been ripe for about a week, so I can't wait to make some homemade pico de gallo.


----------



## youngthrasher9

BlackMastodon said:


> We're just starting to get a couple tomatoes that are turning red and I also have a bunch of jalapeños that have been ripe for about a week, so I can't wait to make some homemade pico de gallo.


That’s what I’m looking forward to most, as well! Low key bummed out cilantro died, but we can get some pretty good stuff around here to substitute for homegrown. Our jalapeño plant is producing small but really firey little fucks so far.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I'm overjoyed to say that as of the 1st of october, I'll have health, vision, and dental insurance for the first time in 4 years. My wife will have the vision and dental through my work as well, and it's going to cost us $43 a month out of pocket. This is life changing. I am so glad I applied for the job I took, it's a little further than I'd typically choose to commute, but it's such a pay raise on top of everything that it will be worth it. WOOOOOO


----------



## MaxOfMetal

youngthrasher9 said:


> I'm overjoyed to say that as of the 1st of october, I'll have health, vision, and dental insurance for the first time in 4 years. My wife will have the vision and dental through my work as well, and it's going to cost us $43 a month out of pocket. This is life changing. I am so glad I applied for the job I took, it's a little further than I'd typically choose to commute, but it's such a pay raise on top of everything that it will be worth it. WOOOOOO


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Took a late night trip walmart for a few things. Came home with a PS5.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Watching Stallone in Cliffhanger overhead press a bad guy into a stalactite had me fucking rolling.


----------



## Furtive Glance

My LASIK got fixed. 20/20 for meeee.


----------



## MFB

Today was leg day at the gym, as I fucked up my schedule the other night, so it also happened to land on run day - which I've done my best to avoid since setting this schedule.

Ironically, I had my best run to date and took five seconds off my personal best, hitting a 41:10 for five miles.


----------



## youngthrasher9

New job is 80% more chill about stupid shit than the last job.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Shockingly enough my job provides COVID pay.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I done got mah State P.E. license today. Time to never in any way shape or form stamp any drawing ever.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My girlfriend got a job and I'm happy for her. I hope she enjoys it when she starts next month. She was burnt out from her last job when she was let go, so the time helped to recover from it, but she's been stressing about not finding a job.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Furtive Glance said:


> I done got mah State P.E. license today. Time to never in any way shape or form stamp any drawing ever.


Feels good man. I, too, never plan on stamping drawings but I also don't really plan on applying for the license, unless I start working in Canada.


----------



## brector

Started out the week a little crappy as had to have an un-scheduled root canal on Tuesday. The next day, my VP called me as I was driving home from a client and told me I was getting a 10% raise out of no-where. Turned that root canal right around lol!


----------



## Furtive Glance

BlackMastodon said:


> Feels good man. I, too, never plan on stamping drawings but I also don't really plan on applying for the license, unless I start working in Canada.


I have my P.Eng too. When I worked in Canada, I stamped 6 drawings in about 4 years... ha


----------



## MFB

Furtive Glance said:


> I done got mah State P.E. license today. Time to never in any way shape or form stamp any drawing ever.





BlackMastodon said:


> Feels good man. I, too, never plan on stamping drawings but I also don't really plan on applying for the license, unless I start working in Canada.



What are y'alls P.E. in? I'm in the MEP field (Electrical designer) and am always surprised when I hear others in considering anytime I tell people what I do, they have no idea what it means.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I’m a disillusioned Mechanical who once had dreams of working in automotive but gave up on that field almost immediately. Now I just help produce gold for corrupt dictators and government reserve stockpiles.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm a kinda-young electrical engineer in the automotive industry working on EV's, specifically the battery cells. Not yet disillusioned but it's coming.


----------



## MFB

Ah, interesting. I'm always curious as to what drawings are in relation to other fields that have P.Es, as all ours are documents saying "here's what your buildings HVAC/Plumbing/Fire Protection/Electrical systems will be, build it like this" and I've never seen (and no, that's no me asking to see them) say automotive or EV drawing as-builts stamped by an engineer; mentally they seem like the type of thing you'd find in a technical manual.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Furtive Glance said:


> I done got mah State P.E. license today. Time to never in any way shape or form stamp any drawing ever.



Trade you a POD 1.0 for your stamp.


----------



## jaxadam

Furtive Glance said:


> I done got mah State P.E. license today. Time to never in any way shape or form stamp any drawing ever.



Congratulations man that is an accomplishment worth being very proud of.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

There's a scene where Hanzo pulls a cat out of his gi to tell the time in Nioh, and I didn't know why until recently. Basically cat's eyes change shape with ambient light so he's literally using the cat as a pocket watch.


----------



## BlackMastodon

MFB said:


> Ah, interesting. I'm always curious as to what drawings are in relation to other fields that have P.Es, as all ours are documents saying "here's what your buildings HVAC/Plumbing/Fire Protection/Electrical systems will be, build it like this" and I've never seen (and no, that's no me asking to see them) say automotive or EV drawing as-builts stamped by an engineer; mentally they seem like the type of thing you'd find in a technical manual.


I work at a very big OEM, so there's approximately a bajillion drawings per vehicle. Each drawing goes through approval processes from the higher-ups but I don't think any of them actually have a PE "stamp."


----------



## Furtive Glance

Seabeast2000 said:


> Trade you a POD 1.0 for your stamp.


How about the sso standard trade offer of an RG7321?


----------



## Millul

MFB said:


> Ah, interesting. I'm always curious as to what drawings are in relation to other fields that have P.Es, as all ours are documents saying "here's what your buildings HVAC/Plumbing/Fire Protection/Electrical systems will be, build it like this" and I've never seen (and no, that's no me asking to see them) say automotive or EV drawing as-builts stamped by an engineer; mentally they seem like the type of thing you'd find in a technical manual.


Not a P.E. myself (never went on to take the licence, just my degree) but when I was in O&G, we had LOTS of drawings that needed a P.E. to stamp/sign them - pressure vessels (had to push quite a few of those through ABSA), electrical systems (CSA, UL), steels structures....etc.
People get kinda iffy when you talk about flammable/explosive stuff, and want to see it endorsed 

Most interesting discussion with a regulator I?ve had; trying to convince KEPCO (Korean electrical grid auhtority) that a gas turbine is NOT a pressure vessel or pressurised equipment, and that ball bearings don't have clearances as normal white-metal bearings.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I just wanna say that 2022 didn't have a whole lot of positive things happening globally, but fuck me if it hasn't been a great year for SSO threads.


----------



## MFB

Welp, it finally happened and I think this may be it for a while. I took eleven - a full fucking ELEVEN - seconds off my five mile time and cracked a sub-41 minute run (40:59). 

I've been doing runs every other day consistently from the start of April until now the end of July, moving from 33 minute/4 miles to 42 minute 5 miles. Feels crazy to say I've been running that much for four months now, but I keep a log and that's the facts; so to gain an extra mile and only have my pace dip 10 seconds is wild. 

I don't think I'll be going up to six any time soon, I like where I'm at with my 5/2/5 split during P/L/P, and truthfully it just seems unnecessary. I'm not even tired right now, I ended that run on such a high I probably could have tied my PR of 7 miles in 58 minutes if I didn't run out of water.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> Welp, it finally happened and I think this may be it for a while. I took eleven - a full fucking ELEVEN - seconds off my five mile time and cracked a sub-41 minute run (40:59).
> 
> I've been doing runs every other day consistently from the start of April until now the end of July, moving from 33 minute/4 miles to 42 minute 5 miles. Feels crazy to say I've been running that much for four months now, but I keep a log and that's the facts; so to gain an extra mile and only have my pace dip 10 seconds is wild.
> 
> I don't think I'll be going up to six any time soon, I like where I'm at with my 5/2/5 split during P/L/P, and truthfully it just seems unnecessary. I'm not even tired right now, I ended that run on such a high I probably could have tied my PR of 7 miles in 58 minutes if I didn't run out of water.


That's like an 8:06 on a 5 mile? Nice! Really good time.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Got an Aftershokz bone conducting headset. Testing out at the workplace , what a trip. Crystal clear Blut Aus Nord and nothing in or over my ear holes.


----------



## MFB

Seabeast2000 said:


> Got an Aftershokz bone conducting headset. Testing out at the workplace , what a trip. Crystal clear Blut Aus Nord and nothing in or over my ear holes.



Been using them for like, fuck, 3 years or so now? Absolutely love them, won't go back now. I mean, I use MT-50s for playing through my Axe, etc... but out and about, or at the gym? Always my Aftershokz.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> Aftershokz



Anyone try the swimming versions of these? I've been considering getting them since they're pretty much the only 100% waterproof option, but the reviews I read say sound quality is pretty bad.


----------



## MFB

p0ke said:


> Anyone try the swimming versions of these? I've been considering getting them since they're pretty much the only 100% waterproof option, but the reviews I read say sound quality is pretty bad.



I haven't, it looks like Shokz came out with a separate pair of headphones that are dedicated for swimming as they're not BT compatible so the music is stored on the headphones themselves; the form factor is the same as my Aeropex, so I would be shocked if the sound quality was any different out of water. I think that's where you're going to run into issues is how you actually hear/perceive it to sound underwater while knowing what the music really sounds like with say a traditional headphone.


----------



## p0ke

MFB said:


> I haven't, it looks like Shokz came out with a separate pair of headphones that are dedicated for swimming as they're not BT compatible so the music is stored on the headphones themselves; the form factor is the same as my Aeropex, so I would be shocked if the sound quality was any different out of water. I think that's where you're going to run into issues is how you actually hear/perceive it to sound underwater while knowing what the music really sounds like with say a traditional headphone.



Ah, makes sense. My ears don't generally go underwater much while swimming though, so maybe it'd be ok. I guess some semi-waterproof ones might even be good enough, but I don't really wanna risk it.

And yeah, they're not bt compatible because apparently water blocks the signal quite effectively. Again, since my head is mostly above the water, I'd rather have bt if that was an option.


----------



## MFB

Mine get sweaty as all hell when I run since I'm bald + over-weight + running more (both distance and pace) than any would expect me to so I legitimately need to give them an entire wipe down after I'm done with them. They're thankfully super easy to clean since it's all flexible rubber/neoprene whatever it's called, and they're IP67 so it's definitely water/sweat resistant vs. IP68 which is your full on water-proof.

If you're heads above water and you're not submerging it for long periods/at all and it's just residual splash damage they'd take, I'd see if there's any threads on swimming forums/etc that people are using the BT versions and make sure you aren't making a $150 paperweight.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Enjoying a flirtatious rapport with an attractive coworker. She initiated and so far it seems like just "work fun." I'm enjoying the game and am happy to leave it at that, but would totally ask her on a date if it felt appropriate. We shall see...


----------



## r33per

Because I played at the wedding of two friend's who married each other yesterday. Essentially "Rock Ceilidh", turn up the amps, no IEM, and it was glorious. First time in literally years that I've been in the position to do that, and the first gig with my brother since before the 'Rona. 

Bride and groom delighted.

Band were awesome. We could have played to an empty room and had fun, but there's something quite nice about helping out friends.


----------



## MFB

Y'all when I say that I am shook right now, I mean it to the HIGHEST degree. I felt good today, like, light as a feather good stepping on the elliptical, but I never - EVER - could have predicted this was coming; and it's so fucking preposterous that it had to be captured for record.

Absolutely fucking wild. A SUB-40 minute 5 miles for the first time in my life, potentially for the rest of it too.


----------



## STRHelvete

I HAD SNU SNU


----------



## Church2224

This exists. It's so bad for you but so good!

Kyle's drink monster and punch drywall, Churches drink this and punch concrete


----------



## Kaura

Just came back from seeing Plini. Great show even though the spot I standed in sucked and I had to stand on my toes just to get a glimpse of the guy itself. It was cool to see Rabea Massaad coming on stage out of nowhere. Glad I went. But now I have to play the waiting game to see if I caught covid because the place was packed!


----------



## p0ke

Played guitar for the first time in a veeeeery long time today. Felt kinda similar to going to a music store back in the day, just grabbing my own guitars off the wall... My RG1527 felt the most natural, which is kinda weird since I've played 6-strings exclusively the last few years... I played through my actual amp too - I didn't even remember what stuff I gotta turn on to get sound out of my rig, it's been that fucking long! I actually thought something was broken until I remembered the signal chain goes through the tuner, so it's gotta be on to get sound  But it was very satisfying in the end.


----------



## jaxadam

Church2224 said:


> This exists. It's so bad for you but so good!
> 
> Kyle's drink monster and punch drywall, Churches drink this and punch concrete
> View attachment 111722



I need to try this…


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> View attachment 111905


Wow. I can't imagine the levels of self-hatred the person that edited that book must have.

"They were girlbossing too close to the sun" is going to make my everyday insult list though.


----------



## MFB

Oh, is this an excuse to post "Wizard People, Dear Reader"? Why yes, yes it is. Behold, from the genius mind of Brad Neely!


----------



## nightflameauto

"mankind's bulbs" sounds like a disease you don't want to get.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> "mankind's bulbs" sounds like a disease you don't want to get.



The real question is whether or not you need Mr. Socko there to catch it


----------



## thebeesknees22

One more day of work left and then finally..... I'm taking the rest of August off.

Hopefully I get to feel like a human being for a bit before being thrown right back into the overtime fire. 

Fuuu... I'm tired. But I'm glad to finally get a break.


----------



## p0ke

5th wedding anniversary today


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My wife finally tested negative for covid today. Granted that these have all but one, been at-home antigen tests but this is the first one ( out of six) that has come back negative since July 27th. She's been back at work since Monday and that's unfortunately kicking her ass but we're really hoping that her minor remaining symptoms ( mild congestion, mild headaches, and tiredness) will soon be behind her. Thanks any and all for your support and kindness.


----------



## STRHelvete

I might possibly be in love? Not sure yet. Will update when analysis (hehe..anal) has been completed


----------



## c7spheres

STRHelvete said:


> I might possibly be in love? Not sure yet. Will update when analysis (hehe..anal) has been completed


 Full body condom. I heard you can get the monkey pox even just watching anal porn on pornhub. It's that contagious. jk.


----------



## STRHelvete

Found the perfect lead tone. Thanks, Helix!


----------



## p0ke

A friend offered to drive to the Eläkeläiset and Steve'n'Seagulls show a couple of hours away, so I went. It would've been impossible by public transportation + he has a Tesla so driving there cost literally nothing. Lots of fun, but would've been even better if I'd drunk a bit more.


----------



## CanserDYI

Okay guys, I'm stoked for a weird reason. My son (6) FINALLY enjoys tacos. I have been trying since this kid has been able to process hard foods to get him to eat some freaking Mexican food, and FINALLY got him to see the ways and he was laughing and giggling and just smashing down tacos. 

He's half Mexican and half his family still live there, we are visiting later this year and really just want him to enjoy his families foods and traditions and finally got the door open!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> Okay guys, I'm stoked for a weird reason. My son (6) FINALLY enjoys tacos. I have been trying since this kid has been able to process hard foods to get him to eat some freaking Mexican food, and FINALLY got him to see the ways and he was laughing and giggling and just smashing down tacos.
> 
> He's half Mexican and half his family still live there, we are visiting later this year and really just want him to enjoy his families foods and traditions and finally got the door open!


Tacos are the way. Tacos are life. He is opening the door. Continue helping him by whispering these affirmations it to him while he's sleeping... He will know. He must know.


----------



## MFB

The question is, is he enjoying actual Mexican tacos or is he eating white people starter pack tacos?


----------



## cowboystring

What makes me happy is being in control of my happiness. I realized that my happiness is not dependent on external things, but a choice I make in every moment. Even when things are going badly, I can still be a happy peaceful person.


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> The question is, is he enjoying actual Mexican tacos or is he eating white people starter pack tacos?


Are you referring to the ground beef kind with burnt unseasoned pinto beans and ketchup in a crunchy shell?


----------



## MFB

LordIronSpatula said:


> Are you referring to the ground beef kind with burnt unseasoned pinto beans and ketchup in a crunchy shell?



Don't forget to put out the black olives that no one asked for or wants!


----------



## BlackMastodon

LordIronSpatula said:


> Are you referring to the ground beef kind with burnt unseasoned pinto beans and ketchup in a crunchy shell?





MFB said:


> Don't forget to put out the black olives that no one asked for or wants!


What the fucking fuck? I figured the white people starter ones were the standard Tex Mex in a box - hard shells (which are bullshit), seasoning, shredded cheese, salsa, sour cream (in case you added too much pepper and it's too spicy), and shredded lettuce. Ketchup and olives sound like an atrocity, and I love olives.


----------



## MFB

BlackMastodon said:


> What the fucking fuck? I figured the white people starter ones were the standard Tex Mex in a box - hard shells (which are bullshit), seasoning, shredded cheese, salsa, sour cream (in case you added too much pepper and it's too spicy), and shredded lettuce. Ketchup and olives sound like an atrocity, and I love olives.



They are, the old El Paso ones, I think Spatula is saying that the salsa is more like ketchup than actual _salsa, _and any time I've ordered tacos from a Mexican joint they look nothing like what every suburban white family makes. It's always: flour tortilla with some cheese thrown on top to melt, a choice of protein (chicken/beef/shrimp [shrimp tacos are criminally underrated) and then it's like, real small diced tomatoes and a hair of lettuce; and even if you do ground beef, the seasoning isn't nearly like what comes in the packet, and the chicken is always either just straight grilled chicken or they were marinated so also different.


----------



## CanserDYI

They're a mix of traditional and tex mex, we like barbacoa on crunchy shells lol 

His grandpa literally swam here, looked up out of the Rio Grande and got kicked back in by two cowboys who took his shoes. He approves of these tacos hahaha.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Well now I want Mexican for lunch. Shame I don't go to the testing facility for work anymore, because there was an incredible little hole I the wall that had great authentic Mexican food nearby, but it's not worth the ~40 mile drive from here.


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> I think Spatula is saying that the salsa is more like ketchup than actual _salsa,_


I mean, salsa _does_ just mean "sauce" but no. I've seen actual ketchup. In California, where everyone should know better.

My friends were so excited for "taco night," but when I saw what that meant to them, I was horrified...


----------



## nightflameauto

My mother-in-law's tacos are exactly what @LordIronSpatula is describing.

Granted, so is everything else she makes.

Spaghetti - noodles, hamburger, ketchup
Tacos - shells, hamburger, ketchup
Loose meat sammich - bun, hamburger, ketchup

Gah. I'm as midwest as they come, but gat dang it, do something with real flavor every once in a while!


----------



## DestroyMankind

I just started a new schedule at work. I work 12 hour shifts Friday Saturday and Sunday and I get Monday through Thursday off. So I'm pretty happy for now. I'm sure in a few weeks it'll wear off, so I'm enjoying my 4 days off for now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I shoved a twinkie in my air fryer for a few minutes and it makes them way better tbh. that shit was bussin fr fr


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> My mother-in-law's tacos are exactly what @LordIronSpatula is describing.
> 
> Granted, so is everything else she makes.
> 
> Spaghetti - noodles, hamburger, ketchup
> Tacos - shells, hamburger, ketchup
> Loose meat sammich - bun, hamburger, ketchup
> 
> Gah. I'm as midwest as they come, but gat dang it, do something with real flavor every once in a while!


Dude. Like, actual ketchup? I'm as Midwestern white as they come and that makes me want to just die.

I told my Mexican wife and she wants to know your mother in laws location.


----------



## brutalwizard

i very rarely post on the forum, mostly ngd stuff. 

just wanted to say as im about to turn 30, i became sober from adderal/coke for years now. Got a real job as a food safefy auditor recently. fell in love, have sporadic but solid side work in audio engineering. and have owned and sold lot of grail guitars and realized mid level gear does more then enough. 

Hope everyone good, 

-olas


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Dude. Like, actual ketchup? I'm as Midwestern white as they come and that makes me want to just die.
> 
> I told my Mexican wife and she wants to know your mother in laws location.


Southern Minnesota.

It's some truly disgusting shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nothing says smug whiteness quite like judging others for how they have their version of something. Lmao


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> They're a mix of traditional and tex mex, we like barbacoa on crunchy shells lol
> 
> His grandpa literally swam here, looked up out of the Rio Grande and got kicked back in by two cowboys who took his shoes. He approves of these tacos hahaha.


I've only had barbacoa (it wasn't pork head or whatever like it's supposed to be, but whatever) on little soft shells like you get at the taco trucks. I remember getting strange looks at school on Cinco de Mayo when I ordered langua. "Uh... dude, you know what the is right?" "Yeah, I do. It is cow tongue." "...okay, well enjoy."


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nothing says smug whiteness quite like judging others for how they have their version of something. Lmao


If you eat tacos with ketchup you deserve all the judgement you get.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> If you eat tacos with ketchup you deserve all the judgement you get.


I don't care what someone else eats, aside from killing their pets (cats, dogs, gerb-sters, etc.) for food or cannibalism. If someone else wants ketchup (vomit!) on their food, more power to them. I will not be joining them in that travesty.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't care what someone else eats, aside from killing their pets (cats, dogs, gerb-sters, etc.) for food or cannibalism. If someone else wants ketchup (vomit!) on their food, more power to them. I will not be joining them in that travesty.


Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm all for freedom of eats.

But try to feed that bullshit to me? You damn straight I'm gonna reserve the right to complain. Repeatedly. Because FUCK ketchup on tacos. Hard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm all for freedom of eats.
> 
> But try to feed that bullshit to me? You damn straight I'm gonna reserve the right to complain. Repeatedly. Because FUCK ketchup on tacos. Hard.


I'd prefer not to stick my dick in a ketchup laden taco. Sounds like some Motley Crue type shit.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

"And then Billy noticed that the happy thread suddenly seemed ... not so happy after all."


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'd prefer not to stick my dick in a ketchup laden taco. Sounds like some Motley Crue type shit.


Better dick in ketchup taco, than ketchup taco in mouth.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't care what someone else eats, aside from killing their pets (cats, dogs, gerb-sters, etc.) for food or cannibalism. If someone else wants ketchup* (**vomit!)* on their food, more power to them. I will not be joining them in that *travesty*.


*Psst* this is what judging someone looks like.


----------



## nightflameauto

nightflameauto said:


> Better dick in ketchup taco, than ketchup taco in mouth.


On a re-read of the thread, if you see this out of context there's some eesh factor involved beyond the shitty ketchup tacos.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackMastodon said:


> *Psst* this is what judging someone looks like.


Not really.I'm not judging them as people for "needing sour cream" because something is "too spicy." I am judging said product based on my own personal preferences. I don't care for ketchup. I'm not saying comments about those that do.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> On a re-read of the thread, if you see this out of context there's some eesh factor involved beyond the shitty ketchup tacos.


Lol. They apparently used to put their dicks in breakfast tacos/burritos so their women wouldn't know they were with other women. Has to be one of the weirdest things I've ever heard.


----------



## CanserDYI

What in the FUCK are we talking about now, fellas? I thought I was a participant here in the conversation but apparently not.


----------



## TedEH

I can't quite figure out where the tangent is, but I'm vaguely reminded of that time we had a conversation in the ballpark of "wait, people _don't_ eat food out of the garbage?"
So my contribution to the thread today is that I'm happy I don't ever have to eat food out of the garbage.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fucking a ketchup taco sounds likes some shit from one of the awful American Pie spinoffs.


----------



## NotAHoarder

"Shitty" ketchup tacos? I'm more alarmed by the doodoo log in the shell than I am the ketchup. Odd combo.

But for the record... hardshell or softshell?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

How authentic are the street tacos I used to get in California and now sometimes Minnesota? 

- Two soft corn tortillas, lightly fried. 
- choice of meat. Lengua if you want your food to taste you back. 
- cilantro
- onion
- one of the greatest two sauces humanity has ever created (the green Jalapeno/Avocado one and the dark red roasty tasting one). 


God I love tacos. Hell I even love the old El paso kit tacos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> How authentic are the street tacos I used to get in California and now sometimes Minnesota?
> 
> - Two soft corn tortillas, lightly fried.
> - choice of meat. Lengua if you want your food to taste you back.
> - cilantro
> - onion
> - one of the greatest two sauces humanity has ever created (the green Jalapeno/Avocado one and the dark red roasty tasting one).
> 
> 
> God I love tacos. Hell I even love the old El paso kit tacos.


Pretty authentic. That's pretty much exactly how they are down in mexico ime.


----------



## LordCashew

LiveOVErdrive said:


> How authentic are the street tacos I used to get in California and now sometimes Minnesota?
> 
> - Two soft corn tortillas, lightly fried.
> - choice of meat. Lengua if you want your food to taste you back.
> - cilantro
> - onion
> - one of the greatest two sauces humanity has ever created (the green Jalapeno/Avocado one and the dark red roasty tasting one).



That's pretty close to the way they serve them in Baja ime. There are also usually some whole beans and (optional) cheese, limes and radishes available on the side.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

LordIronSpatula said:


> That's pretty close to the way they serve them in Baja ime. There are also usually some whole beans and (optional) cheese, limes and radishes available on the side.


Oh I forgot about the limes and radishes.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I'm about to drive my car onto the ferry for a 10 hour trip to Kodiak Island, where I grew up. Haven't been back in way too long. 

First road trip by myself. First ferry trip by myself. It's been real nice so far.


----------



## lurè

Went to shopping and came back with this:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

High Plains Drifter said:


> "And then Billy noticed that the happy thread suddenly seemed ... not so happy after all."


----------



## NotAHoarder

I'll be happy later when it's beer thirty


----------



## MFB

I made a poll on a subreddit for a podcast I listen to, about which character real or fake would win a fight, and turns out one of the hosts who's quickly becoming one of my favorite comedians saw it and gave it a shout ON the podcast. I sent him a message on the reddit too thanking him for the shout and he hit me back saying he appreciated it, it's cool seeing the community come together, so now I'm going to act like we're totally bros and let it go to my head.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Just locked down on a grail of a guitar that I've been searching for over the past few years. Woot woot!


----------



## STRHelvete

While looking for other things I found an old performance video from back when I used to do drag. Those were the days. I still don't know how I managed to do so much while being broke as fuck.


----------



## TedEH

I got a good deal on some tickets to see Rammstein in Montreal, conveniently on the day I'll be in town for work anyway.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

After twelve+ weeks of drought, we've finally gotten some relief. Hasn't come without some damage to home and property but I'll just have to address those issues as I'm able. We've so far lost at least four trees and several prominent landscaping bushes including a desert willow, euonymus bush, magnolia tree, mountain laurel, and a few other smaller ornamentals ( and we may still lose more but not immediately able to determine). But at least the drought has broken. I didn't put the rain gauge out so not sure exactly how many inches we've gotten here on our property, but in the past two days I've collected thirty-five gallons of unfiltered rain water. Whew!


----------



## Seabeast2000

High Plains Drifter said:


> After twelve+ weeks of drought, we've finally gotten some relief. Hasn't come without some damage to home and property but I'll just have to address those issues as I'm able. We've so far lost at least four trees and several prominent landscaping bushes including a desert willow, euonymus bush, magnolia tree, mountain laurel, and a few other smaller ornamentals ( and we may still lose more but not immediately able to determine). But at least the drought has broken. I didn't put the rain gauge out so not sure exactly how many inches we've gotten here on our property, but in the past two days I've collected thirty-five gallons of unfiltered rain water. Whew!



No Palo Verde trees? Those things just fail when a cloud shows up.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

lol nope. Although if this year is any indication, those may be about the only thing that'll be able to live around here.


----------



## Bodes

My Aussie Rules Football team have made the finals series and do not have to play away from their home ground. F-yeah!
After last season they won the Premiership for the first time in 56 years and I couldn't be there, due to being in a state-wide lockdown, I am ecstatic!


----------



## p0ke

My operator finally takes orders for Xbox Series X, so I ordered one straight away. It's still not in stock or anything, but at least I'm in queue for one and I get to pay for it interest free, 36 months.


----------



## jaxadam

Our friends get good tickets to shit and they gifted us 4 tickets to the Jags/Steelers game last night with $100 food/drink vouchers per ticket so it went a little something like this:

-1 soft pretzel
-1 soft pretzel with cheese sauce
-1 popcorn
-1 Powerade
-1 Powerade
-1 bottle water
-1 bottle water
-1 teriyaki wing basket
-1 teriyaki wing basket
-1 garlic parm wing basket
-1 chicken and rice bowl
-1 soft pretzel
-1 soft pretzel
-1 chicken tender basket
-1 chicken dumplings
-1 hot dog
-1 sprite
-1 sprite

Can’t believe no one puked on the way home. Also a police officer let me park in a great spot for free so I literally did not spend a dime on this event. I was prepared to spend some change on a major auto interior upholstery cleaning after that snack fest though!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dude $100 bought all of that? 
Also your macros bro.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Dude $100 bought all of that?
> Also your macros bro.



Shit no. $100 _per ticket._ So $400 food credit. I was trying to push it, but it was easy to do with those prices. Hell, my wife wanted to get some shit to go for lunch the next day! I was like no, we're not walking out of here with a few ahi tuna poke bowls.

And don't worry, today is my cheat day, so I only had a few wings and water. And like one or two fries. And a small bite of that pretzel. Half a dumpling. One chicken tender. Come to think of it, maybe yesterday should be the cheat day.


----------



## STRHelvete

High Plains Drifter said:


> After twelve+ weeks of drought, we've finally gotten some relief. Hasn't come without some damage to home and property but I'll just have to address those issues as I'm able. We've so far lost at least four trees and several prominent landscaping bushes including a desert willow, euonymus bush, magnolia tree, mountain laurel, and a few other smaller ornamentals ( and we may still lose more but not immediately able to determine). But at least the drought has broken. I didn't put the rain gauge out so not sure exactly how many inches we've gotten here on our property, but in the past two days I've collected thirty-five gallons of unfiltered rain water. Whew!


...I thought this was about pussy at first


----------



## p0ke

p0ke said:


> My operator finally takes orders for Xbox Series X, so I ordered one straight away. It's still not in stock or anything, but at least I'm in queue for one and I get to pay for it interest free, 36 months.



Well, now I'm even more happy. I just got an SMS saying it's being shipped right now, so unless they screw something up I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Had an incredibly magical and much belated reunion with a fellow wizard of the woods over some absinthe and cannabis.


----------



## jaxadam

wheresthefbomb said:


> Had an incredibly magical and much belated reunion with a fellow wizard of the woods over some absinthe and cannabis.



Czech Republic absinthe or Panama City Beach gas station absinthe?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

jaxadam said:


> Czech Republic absinthe or Panama City Beach gas station absinthe?



Local Alaskan absinthe actually. "The Green Siren." I didn't know it existed until he offered me some. It was excellent, relative anyway to the fake shit I've had from the grocery store. It set the mood that's for sure.


----------



## Jake

I started my Master's Degree this week! Going for my Master of Business Administration after years and years of putting it off. My boss is retiring and pushed me to apply and here we are


----------



## thebeesknees22

Jake said:


> I started my Master's Degree this week! Going for my Master of Business Administration after years and years of putting it off. My boss is retiring and pushed me to apply and here we are


right on mon frère!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jake said:


> I started my Master's Degree this week! Going for my Master of Business Administration after years and years of putting it off. My boss is retiring and pushed me to apply and here we are



Congrats! I started today too. Turned down a MBA program at the start of 2020 (COVID) and regretted it. Decided to reapply earlier this year and got a better scholarship and financial support from my employer so there was no way I could back out now.

Also learned my wife is pregnant which is awesome, but also terrifying because I'm still going to be working full time in school. Life changes rather quickly


----------



## jaxadam

wannabguitarist said:


> Also learned my wife is pregnant which is awesome, but also terrifying because I'm still going to be working full time in school. Life changes rather quickly



Congrats man, it seems daunting at first but it’s doable in nearly every situation, and having kids is the best thing ever.


----------



## p0ke

wannabguitarist said:


> Also learned my wife is pregnant which is awesome, but also terrifying because I'm still going to be working full time in school. Life changes rather quickly



Congrats! Being a father of 2 (+ one stepchild), I'd say you'll be fine. It's not rocket science and they don't break if you're not 100% perfect. There's a bit of a learning curve for every phase in a child's growth, and usually the phases are over by the time you get used to them, but once you get used to the constant change you'll be fine


----------



## p0ke

... speaking of which, my vasectomy's coming up next Friday. Just got a call from the hospital, and it's scheduled for 7:15 in the morning, ugh  Anyway, I'm pretty damned stoked - I love my kids but I sure as hell don't want any more of them


----------



## youngthrasher9

Things are looking up.

Finally closed on the house, got paid.

Bought a slime green 7 string (unexpectedly, I was shopping for a 6, found this one that ticked too many boxes and felt great).

Bought one of those cool Line 6 / Bogner OS 4x12’s with V30’s at a great price. 

It’s my weekend!


----------



## c7spheres

p0ke said:


> ... speaking of which, my vasectomy's coming up next Friday. Just got a call from the hospital, and it's scheduled for 7:15 in the morning, ugh  Anyway, I'm pretty damned stoked - I love my kids but I sure as hell don't want any more of them


 Now you can finally hit those high notes when you sing! lol. jk. Good luck.


----------



## r33per

Diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis yesterday. Why am I happy?

1. I now know for sure why I've had swollen nerve endings and knuckles, as well as fatigue.
2. That the under active thyroid and psoriasis as well is just all part of the underlying auto immune/inflammation deficiency.
3. That it is treatable with meds (not much on the lifestyle change front requieed for me...)
4. Most importantly: if the meds do what they are meant to then I should regain some energy and reduce swelling in fingers and elbow. This means that I don't have to sell my Triaxis/2:90 rack for fear that I can no longer carry it.

Good news!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I played a really great set last night to a pretty big (for me/for here, couple hundred folks) outdoor audience at the local fungi festival, I haven't been playing regularly since January so I went into it a lot less prepared than I usually do, but also had a lot more confidence than I often do, and the confidence carried me a long damn way.

Confidence, and a cowboy hat with pink camo trim.

It was really great playing outside, and playing on a stage that I was familiar with. I hadn't played there a long time but it felt like home turf. I love playing outside, I can crank my amp and the piercing highs all just disperse into the atmosphere. I was "in the zone" for sure. 

The fungi festival was a uniquely apt environment for my music as well, it's rare I have such a perfect opportunity in these parts. I sure hope they invite me again next year.

**Also it was my Baritele's first show, I potted the pickups just a few days ago in anticipation of The Loudness and they did great.


----------



## MFB

Also looks like the tried and true, hoodie underneath a denim jacket combo, which is VERY cool


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Also looks like the tried and true, hoodie underneath a denim jacket combo, which is VERY cool



it's the uniform  

... and Adidas golf pants because I am Goth Dad


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I had a riff stuck in my head and finally figured out what the hell it was from. It was a bit from Prokoviev's Peter and the Wolf


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I'm discovering so much music through the new Trustkill Bandcamp, I'm having a total blast. The other day I felt a bit depressed after listening though because the era for that music and sound is long over now...🫤


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## p0ke

c7spheres said:


> Now you can finally hit those high notes when you sing! lol. jk. Good luck.


I have a pretty high pitched voice for a man already, so hopefully it doesn't go up too much


----------



## _MonSTeR_

On the back of ‘Stranger Things’, my 13 year old son who got his first proper electric in May this year is trying to learn Master of Puppets.

Why am I happy...?

Because he’s insisting on downpicking it all


----------



## jaxadam

_MonSTeR_ said:


> On the back of ‘Stranger Things’, my 13 year old son who got his first proper electric in May this year is trying to learn Master of Puppets.
> 
> Why am I happy...?
> 
> Because he’s insisting on downpicking it all


----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


> I had a riff stuck in my head and finally figured out what the hell it was from. It was a bit from Prokoviev's Peter and the Wolf




I listened to/watched that last night with my 5 year old son, been stuck in my head too!


----------



## nightflameauto

Only a month behind my planned schedule, but nearly twice as long as I planned so I guess it works out:


That's almost five hundred pages of crazy on our space-navy trip through the deep.

Lots of in-jokes for the metal heads, per the usual.

I thought the first one was a relief. This one, somehow, seemed to make me even happier.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Finally found some 16ga buckshot at a local pawn shop. ARs on the wall, upside down amerikan flags, you know the place. Good place to be a tall straight passing white dude. Nowhere else in town had any so I cleaned 'em out.

I inherited my grandma's 16ga single shot breech loader about a decade ago and finally got my hands on it this month, have been having a hell of a time finding ammunition until today.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

First therapy/counseling session yesterday.

Can't wait to go back.


----------



## nightflameauto

nightflameauto said:


> Only a month behind my planned schedule, but nearly twice as long as I planned so I guess it works out:
> View attachment 114246
> 
> That's almost five hundred pages of crazy on our space-navy trip through the deep.
> 
> Lots of in-jokes for the metal heads, per the usual.
> 
> I thought the first one was a relief. This one, somehow, seemed to make me even happier.


Just because it's so funny:
These books are filled with profanity laced rants (sailors in space, for fuck sake), violence, blood, gore, sex (both straight and lesbian this round), death, mental torture, demon possession, rituals involving blood sacrifice, angels being dickholes, and God as the ultimate enemy.

My wife, being my wife, hands one off to her mom. I get a check for fifty dollars a few days later with a big, "Wow, you have a lot of imagination!" And apparently she's grilling the wife on what comes next.

Didn't expect the mother-in-law to be my biggest fan. It's both happy inducing, and a little disturbing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> Just because it's so funny:
> These books are filled with profanity laced rants (sailors in space, for fuck sake), violence, blood, gore, sex (both straight and lesbian this round), death, mental torture, demon possession, rituals involving blood sacrifice, angels being dickholes, and God as the ultimate enemy.
> 
> My wife, being my wife, hands one off to her mom. I get a check for fifty dollars a few days later with a big, "Wow, you have a lot of imagination!" And apparently she's grilling the wife on what comes next.
> 
> Didn't expect the mother-in-law to be my biggest fan. It's both happy inducing, and a little disturbing.


Now you actually have someone to appease, who just happens to be the Mom in Law, no less! Good freaking luck with that one!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

nightflameauto said:


> Just because it's so funny:
> These books are filled with profanity laced rants (sailors in space, for fuck sake), violence, blood, gore, sex (both straight and lesbian this round), death, mental torture, demon possession, rituals involving blood sacrifice, angels being dickholes, and God as the ultimate enemy.
> 
> My wife, being my wife, hands one off to her mom. I get a check for fifty dollars a few days later with a big, "Wow, you have a lot of imagination!" And apparently she's grilling the wife on what comes next.
> 
> Didn't expect the mother-in-law to be my biggest fan. It's both happy inducing, and a little disturbing.


Sounds cool as hell. Before realizing it was a book I assumed it was some tabletop rpg campaign.

I absolutely adore the God-as-the-enemy angle.


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Now you actually have someone to appease, who just happens to be the Mom in Law, no less! Good freaking luck with that one!


She read the first episode too. All I've gotten so far from her is questions about how you take it from a computer file and turn it into a book, and a few detailed questions on the **BIG MYSTERIES** surrounding the lead character. (She has eyes that flame up when she gets pissed, but didn't know precisely why until someone came along late in book two to explain it to her.)

She's pretty non-demanding as far as mother-in-laws go.

@LiveOVErdrive 
These books are in-part a tribute to Supernatural, and kind of started as a way for me to cope with the show being over. It's not a direct sequel or anything, but a lot of concepts from there end up popping up here or there. God was in Supernatural, and he was an absolute dick. I dug it so much I had to cop the general idea, though I put my own twists on it.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

One word: exonerated.

That is all.


----------



## sleewell

lol just waited outside in windy 40 degree temps for free.....



ice cream hahahahaha


----------



## Seabeast2000

sleewell said:


> lol just waited outside in windy 40 degree temps for free.....
> 
> 
> 
> ice cream hahahahaha


----------



## p0ke

Alestorm and Gloryhammer are going on a european tour next year and for once they're coming to Finland as well. They're also bringing Rumahoy and Wind Rose, both of which I can imagine being fun live.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Very glad to be back in public schools, even if I don't get paid enough for how hard my job is. Most adults, even other staff, wouldn't do what I do for twice what I make, but I love it and being around kids is just great. I won't ever have any of my own but I do adore the little monsters.


----------



## MFB

Moved my old EDB600/605 finally after months of them being basically out of commission, and out of favor due to my other two basses that took their place. Need to make a listing for my Headrush that I can never commit to moving either but it's just taking up space and I'm sure SOMEONE out there will benefit from it.

And then just waiting for the new shredder to come in so I can see the extent of anything that needs replacing for when I drop it off to get tuned to D standard and have the D-Tuna installed


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Got drunk a few nights ago and bid on/won some local auctions, one of which was a taiwanese hm2, and the other was a dyson ball vacuum for like 50$.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> Got drunk a few nights ago and bid on/won some local auctions, one of which was a taiwanese hm2, and the other was a dyson ball vacuum for like 50$.



I read that as "dragon ball vacuum" and was imagining an Oreck with the fabric bag holder made from one of those Goku button shirts. God that would be so fucking cool.

One of the many unexpected aspects of adulthood is being excited about a nice vacuum. I got an Oreck XL pro II a couple months ago for $30 from VV, needed a new belt and brush but now it's an absolute joy to use.

edit: also look at me being more excited about your new vacuum than your HM2 lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> I read that as "dragon ball vacuum" and was imagining an Oreck with the fabric bag holder made from one of those Goku button shirts. God that would be so fucking cool.
> 
> One of the many unexpected aspects of adulthood is being excited about a nice vacuum. I got an Oreck XL pro II a couple months ago for $30 from VV, needed a new belt and brush but now it's an absolute joy to use.
> 
> edit: also look at me being more excited about your new vacuum than your HM2 lmao


ngl I was more excited about winning the vacuum too. I already have a taiwanese hm2 and a bunch of other hm2 derivatives.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

KnightBrolaire said:


> Got drunk a few nights ago and bid on/won some local auctions, one of which was a taiwanese hm2, and the other was a dyson ball vacuum for like 50$.



Dyson stuff is mostly junk. Just cheap parts and poor serviceability. 

Look for used commercial vacuums and extractors, they're usually pretty well taken care of as the companies who buy them just replace everything at once on a fixed interval. 

I bought a 10 year old Kirby off of work for like $100 and it's a tank. I've been through like four or five Dysons in that span. No comparison.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dyson stuff is mostly junk. Just cheap parts and poor serviceability.
> 
> Look for used commercial vacuums and extractors, they're usually pretty well taken care of as the companies who buy them just replace everything at once on a fixed interval.
> 
> I bought a 10 year old Kirby off of work for like $100 and it's a tank. I've been through like four or five Dysons in that span. No comparison.



this is why I was so stoked about my Oreck. those are used by lots of hospitality places and they have very robust warranties in addition to being highly user-serviceable. been through far too many hoover/shark/etc plastic bullshit with flimsy proprietary non-serviceable parts. 

would love to get my hands on an extractor like the one I used to run as a janitor.


----------



## jaxadam

wheresthefbomb said:


> this is why I was so stoked about my Oreck. those are used by lots of hospitality places and they have very robust warranties in addition to being highly user-serviceable. been through far too many hoover/shark/etc plastic bullshit with flimsy proprietary non-serviceable parts.
> 
> would love to get my hands on an extractor like the one I used to run as a janitor.



The Oreck XL line is fantastic bang for the buck. We have a Riccar, but honestly there’s no big difference.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dyson stuff is mostly junk. Just cheap parts and poor serviceability.
> 
> Look for used commercial vacuums and extractors, they're usually pretty well taken care of as the companies who buy them just replace everything at once on a fixed interval.
> 
> I bought a 10 year old Kirby off of work for like $100 and it's a tank. I've been through like four or five Dysons in that span. No comparison.


hard disagree. I got 10+ years out of my last dyson. They're great compared to most consumer crap ime..


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

To


MaxOfMetal said:


> Dyson stuff is mostly junk. Just cheap parts and poor serviceability.
> 
> Look for used commercial vacuums and extractors, they're usually pretty well taken care of as the companies who buy them just replace everything at once on a fixed interval.
> 
> I bought a 10 year old Kirby off of work for like $100 and it's a tank. I've been through like four or five Dysons in that span. No comparison.


Took me way long to realize that consumer products are designed to SELL and commercial products are designed to WORK. See if I ever buy a non-commercial cleaning or cooking product again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just spent the last hour riffing through my Megalith Beta and p50 loaded 4x12. The p50s are very balanced, I'm really digging them.


----------



## CanserDYI

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dyson stuff is mostly junk. Just cheap parts and poor serviceability.
> 
> Look for used commercial vacuums and extractors, they're usually pretty well taken care of as the companies who buy them just replace everything at once on a fixed interval.
> 
> I bought a 10 year old Kirby off of work for like $100 and it's a tank. I've been through like four or five Dysons in that span. No comparison.


I used to sell Kirby's door to door, and the amount of awful awful awful things I've pulled out of people's beds with that Kirby.....*shutters*....

If you haven't used it on your bed, I do suggest it, but don't look at what you've been sleeping on....just don't do it.


----------



## p0ke

Had a little house party type of thing yesterday, and I made pizza for everyone. I realized I've gotten pretty effective at it - I made 7 pizzas in a bit under an hour, all with different toppings  And they were really good too.


----------



## Church2224

I spent time with my little floof all weekend


----------



## CanserDYI

My boss's boss called me into their office earlier and I didn't think I was in trouble, but just thought I would be thrust into some pointless conversation about things that will never come to be, etc, story for another time. Anyways, they tell me the account I've been handling freight for in an account manager's stead has never been happier with our service and they wanted to thank me for my hard work building a rapport with the people there and saving/making the company a lot of money in the meantime.

And lo and behold they actually did thank me and said I'll now be getting 4 percent of each load's profit from now on, which is no little amount of money, they do hundreds and thousands of loads for us yearly and I get a slice of it all. I'm really happy right now because I haven't been here long, and this account is essentially all I've really handled and now I'm making quite a bit more money for what was essentially not even my job to handle in the first place, I budged my way into a much better position.


----------



## soliloquy

I dont exactly know why i'm happy.
But i'm not complaining.

i've found myself in this loop of constant gratitude and happiness.
I am privileged to travel pretty frequently. And each trip for me is kind of like a deep psychedelic trip. I usually go a step further when i travel and ensure i'm on flight-mode all through out, so i have no connection to my life back home. It makes me realize that whatever life i left behind, i was under the impression that all of that will fail without me. Yet here I am, in a foreign land, where I am an absolute no-body to the locals, and yet not only is my world back home still going, but so are all these other countless worlds around me, all simultaneously co-existing.

It does make me feel disconnected from everything, and does make me feel small...but in my small-ness, i also feel connected to something far larger than myself. Sure, on my own, i maybe insignificant, thus my problems and issues are also pretty insignificant...yet together, they all are a part of this universal existence. in my insignificance, i find being connected to this cosmic life that is out there. that....some how makes me super happy.

so i guess i'm happy for no real reason other than 'i think, therefore i am'. Im happy that i'm taking up space. I'm happy i work with tremendous people. Im happy that i get to be the employee/manager/person at work that allows me to be the change that i want to see in the world. I'm happy that change is resonating with people i work with world wide. I'm happy that i'm no longer a slave to the idea of love, or romance (where once i used to chase it and hyper focus on it to the point where i'd ignore everything else around, so long as my relationship was solid).

I'm just chasing bigger things in life now, and i do catch myself more often than not these days of just shedding happy tears. Its a good feeling. Did take me a lot to get here, but i'm so happy i'm here.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Over the past few months, I have managed to score a 1998, 1992, and 1988 insulated Aladdin/Stanley thermos from thrift stores. The 98 and the 92 unfortunately were no longer insulating properly, the 98 had a cheaper chromed plastic cap/cup on it (which if I'd noticed in the store it never would've come home), and the 88 had no stopper, half a broken handle, and a very beat-up stainless cup.

The 1988 still insulates perfectly, go figure. By cannibalizing the other two I have managed to put together a perfectly functional thermos that absolutely smokes the bullshit being sold at the stores these days, all for just $25 and a little persistence.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nothing deep or whatever, I just happen to really like the Nazgul in my 070. Moreso than the m7 in my other 070


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

6 months at my job, almost a year living with my girlfriend after moving across the country.


----------



## thrashcomics

I am one step away from a major promotion at work that would make me one of the people steering the ship at a super iconic brand as well as enough money to finally comfortably live alone in NYC.


----------



## thebeesknees22

thrashcomics said:


> I am one step away from a major promotion at work that would make me one of the people steering the ship at a super iconic brand as well as enough money to finally comfortably live alone in NYC.


Good luck dude!

Do iiiiiiit!!


----------



## p0ke

Came to the office for the first time since we moved, almost half a year ago. Really nice place, and only 20 minutes by train to get here, and it's right next to the train station too. Walking to the station takes longer than the rest of the journey, if I start doing this more often I'll definitely ride my bike to the station.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Over the course of a single month, I've obtained two of my absolute dream guitars; both of which, I've been after for six years a piece. Not even kidding. I sent some friends a handful initial content (posts that were dated) from when I began hunting back in 2016.

One guitar was from a single, small run of more than likely 10-15 or less (still digging into whatever facts I can find on the internet), and the other guitar was a custom build. Crazy that I got both of them mere weeks apart after years and years of searching, scouring the internet, asking around forums, putting up posts, setting up notifications, remaining vigilant wherever I could, etc.

I also got a once-in-a-lifetime deal on an amazing custom instrument built to the same specs as the main guitar played by one of my favorite guitarists. (I dropped a teaser post awhile back, I think, in this thread.) I only paid the seller roughly 37% (a little over a third) of the value of a newly commissioned custom build to the same specs from the luthier.

I am over the moon, to say the least.

I would absolutely like to share some NGD threads here on the forum. But after seeing how my last NGD thread went...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Did a 20 mile MTB ride today. No spills but front tire washed out on me 3x on the last mile. No dabs and no witnesses to my stellar recoveries.


----------



## thebeesknees22

holy crap. that's a long ride


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Turns out my Alesis Quadraverb isn't broken, I'm just an idiot. Got it all fired up today and dialed in some gorgeous stereo reverb/chorus between my 410 combo and an XR400 (PV kvlt) powering a pair of 412s. Spread the cabs out across the living room and just wow, expansive, delectable swirling soundscapes. The chorus really makes it breathe.

I'm elated to have this unit "working" again. It was the core of my sound and I've had an impossible time trying to replace it. I've got a gig later this month playing soundscapes at a halloween party, I'm going to be part of an installment type situation with some projectors going. Really looking forward to setting the cabs up around the space and making a wild, immersive experience.

I was trying to run two outs of an ABY through the dual in/outs of an EHX 720 looper into the Quadraverb into two amps, the idea being I could send loops to either or both amps and also enjoy lush stereo effects. 

It turns out it isn't designed to handle two mono inputs (can any stereo FX do this? would still like to realize the above setup if I can). I had incorrectly concluded one of the outputs was shot because I was getting 100% wet signal and no dry attack from it with the above setup, but it's working like a dream with a mono input. I do wish my original plan had worked but I'm still just over the moon to have this unit back in my toolbox.

Today's lesson: RTFM


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> It turns out it isn't designed to handle two mono inputs (can any stereo FX do this? would still like to realize the above setup if I can).


Basically any Source Audio that's remotely current has extensive routing options when connected to one of their apps.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordCashew said:


> Basically any Source Audio that's remotely current has extensive routing options when connected to one of their apps.



Cool, I'll look into that when I have $400+ to drop on a pedal  

The quadraverb was free and sounds incredible, so it has that going for it


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> Cool, I'll look into that when I have $400+ to drop on a pedal
> 
> The quadraverb was free and sounds incredible, so it has that going for it


Can't beat free, but I got my Ventris reverb for "only" $200 haha.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Just applied for a FT SpEd Aide job with the district. Not my first rodeo, I did it for a year and change right before Covid. I've been avoiding committing to a FT position and just subbing since schools re-opened, but they won't recognize my subbing experience as constituting part of the "two years of experience with at-risk youth" that the job I have my eyes on requires. I understand the reasoning even though I'm confident I can do the job.

So, time to bite the bullet and put in another year.


----------



## thebeesknees22

My sennheiser 650's came in just now. I gave them a quick whirl. 
.. 
Damn! I thought they'd be pretty good, but they sound amazing. I see now why they're so highly rated.

Super happy I found a refurbished pair and got a good deal on them.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

After a confusing and slightly anxiety-inducing text exchange over the last three weeks, I just got confirmation that I will be getting paid to provide soundscapes/drones for a big halloween party on the 29th. I asked for $300 for two hours, expecting to get countered, but as of today they have agreed to my initial terms. 

I've been paid that much before so it wasn't a figure I pulled out of my ass, but it's always a gamble on how people will value your art and I was prepared to accept less. I played at a friend's First Friday art opening at their home last month and they liked me so much they asked me to do the party. Feeling pretty awesome right now, it's cool to be validated that people take my art seriously, especially since I don't fit in well at the standard bar/dance party scene.


----------



## thebeesknees22

hooolyyyy smokes! I may actually may not have to do overtime at work for once today.








I don't know what to do now.


----------



## mmr007

Phillies are in the world series


Finished 3rd in their division and yet won the NL pennant.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I made almost as much money in one night of tending bar as I make in a week at school. Definitely a busier-than-usual night, but a welcome boon regardless.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I bought some halloween candy. 
..Not for kids. Just for myself.

A whole bag of candies... just for myself.


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> I bought some halloween candy.
> ..Not for kids. Just for myself.
> 
> A whole bag of candies... just for myself.


Early Xmas present for your dentist?


----------



## sleewell

at lunch today i am going to look at a few locations to start a music venue


----------



## CanserDYI

sleewell said:


> at lunch today i am going to look at a few locations to start a music venue


My friends started one, a punk venue mind you, but it got so expensive repairing the space after like every show that it ran itself to the ground. I'm not sure if that is a thing that regular venues have to deal with, but it's my friend circle's experience haha


----------



## sleewell

CanserDYI said:


> My friends started one, a punk venue mind you, but it got so expensive repairing the space after like every show that it ran itself to the ground. I'm not sure if that is a thing that regular venues have to deal with, but it's my friend circle's experience haha



I like the meme where its like absolutely no one:


Hardcore kids: guy single handily throwing a full size couch into the pit


----------



## Xaios

New tool day is always nice. Upgraded my insulated screwdrivers to a set of Weras.


----------



## Nicki

Yesterday I booked my first ever vacation. I'm 34 years old and never been on a plane or taken a proper vacation. All of the time off I've taken in all my "adult" jobs have just been staycations or I've used the time off to go hunting. This is exciting for me. So at the end of January, my wife and I are going to Mexico and I'm excited to finally have a real vacation.


----------



## CanserDYI

My bosses boss called me into the office again, only a few weeks after giving me a raise for doing very well with this client of ours that they gave me a 4% commission cut from now on on those loads.


Well, believe my shock when he tells me by year end, I will be in a new position with a new title making 132% more salary. We're talking $120k plus a year.

I am literally in shock right now. I have been living under $50k for years now and thought I'd been doing pretty well. I'm just in shock.


----------



## TedEH

That's amazing - that kind of jump without switching jobs entirely is pretty rare.


----------



## MFB

Snagged some early GA tickets for Adjacent festival in May, headliners are Blink, Coheed, Paramore, Bleachers, Japanese Breakfast, and Turnstile; the rest of the smaller acts sound familiar, and I can give them their shot between now and then, but it should be a good time. End of May should be sunny and not overly harsh for temps, but we'll see.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Snagged some early GA tickets for Adjacent festival in May, headliners are Blink, Coheed, Paramore, Bleachers, Japanese Breakfast, and Turnstile; the rest of the smaller acts sound familiar, and I can give them their shot between now and then, but it should be a good time. End of May should be sunny and not overly harsh for temps, but we'll see.


Holy shit, to see Coheed, Blink, and Turnstile on the same stage???

If you haven't listened to Turnstile, please do, suuuuch good hardcore.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Holy shit, to see Coheed, Blink, and Turnstile on the same stage???
> 
> If you haven't listened to Turnstile, please do, suuuuch good hardcore.



I have tickets to their headlining show on the 19th with Snail Mail, grabbed em immediately.

LS Dunes is also playing which is Trav from Coheed, Anthony Green, Frank Iero, the bassist from Thursday, and I forgot who the drummer is from; but they're an alt/indie rock supergroup and great.


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> That's amazing - that kind of jump without switching jobs entirely is pretty rare.


Want to know something else that boggled my mind about it? 75% of my company shares a surname with the sign out front of the building. And about 24% of the rest of the staff, their wife's maiden names share that connection.

I have zero idea how I secured this position unless all the other family members declined it.


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> Want to know something else that boggled my mind about it? 75% of my company shares a surname with the sign out front of the building. And about 24% of the rest of the staff, their wife's maiden names share that connection.
> 
> I have zero idea how I secured this position unless all the other family members declined it.



Just make sure you push for french benefits.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> My bosses boss called me into the office again, only a few weeks after giving me a raise for doing very well with this client of ours that they gave me a 4% commission cut from now on on those loads.
> 
> 
> Well, believe my shock when he tells me by year end, I will be in a new position with a new title making 132% more salary. We're talking $120k plus a year.
> 
> I am literally in shock right now. I have been living under $50k for years now and thought I'd been doing pretty well. I'm just in shock.


Congratulations! Hopefully you enjoy the new role and continue to thrive. 

On the downside though, I'd suggest stashing away money somewhere (hidden in your home, bank account, or elsewhere) just in case of an emergency situation. Even if you are making boatloads of cash, it still helps to have a savings for emergencies. I wish I had learned this sooner. 

Anyways, once again, congratulations.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Want to know something else that boggled my mind about it? 75% of my company shares a surname with the sign out front of the building. And about 24% of the rest of the staff, their wife's maiden names share that connection.
> 
> I have zero idea how I secured this position unless all the other family members declined it.


Statistically pedantic here, but do you mean a total of 99%, or about 81.25%?


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully you enjoy the new role and continue to thrive.
> 
> On the downside though, I'd suggest stashing away money somewhere (hidden in your home, bank account, or elsewhere) just in case of an emergency situation. Even if you are making boatloads of cash, it still helps to have a savings for emergencies. I wish I had learned this sooner.
> 
> Anyways, once again, congratulations.


Thanks man! 

Not going to lie, I'm thinking about just continuing to collect and live on the $50k I've been living very comfortably on, and just redirect all the other flow of money into a savings account. I own my own home outright with no mortgage and have very low bills, so I'm going to continue living this way and hopefully just bank enough money to retire early and donate.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Not going to lie, I'm thinking about just continuing to collect and live on the $50k I've been living very comfortably on, and just redirect all the other flow of money into a savings account. I own my own home outright with no mortgage and have very low bills, so I'm going to continue living this way and hopefully just bank enough money to retire early and donate.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CanserDYI

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Statistically pedantic here, but do you mean a total of 99%, or about 81.25%?


LOL what I'm saying is lets say the company is named Johnson Trucking, 75% of the company has the last name Johnson, and the other 24% are married into the Johnson family. I am pretty much the only one who isn't family here, which is a weird dynamic.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

CanserDYI said:


> LOL what I'm saying is lets say the company is named Johnson Trucking, 75% of the company has the last name Johnson, and the other 24% are married into the Johnson family. I am pretty much the only one who isn't family here, which is a weird dynamic.


I figured, but I'm being a smart ass.


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> Not going to lie, I'm thinking about just continuing to collect and live on the $50k I've been living very comfortably on


I think that's smart. I'm in a similar boat, and it feels like it would be dangerous to do anything drastic financially, or to start living above my previous means, at least until being past a point of knowing the new position is secure. I'm getting close to the end of the probation period. after which I think I'll feel safer to splurge or start making some lifestyle changes maybe. Maybe.

100% save first though. Having a financial buffer is a huge deal if you have the means to build it.


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> I think that's smart. I'm in a similar boat, and it feels like it would be dangerous to do anything drastic financially, or to start living above my previous means, at least until being past a point of knowing the new position is secure. I'm getting close to the end of the probation period. after which I think I'll feel safer to splurge or start making some lifestyle changes maybe. Maybe.
> 
> 100% save first though. Having a financial buffer is a huge deal if you have the means to build it.


I honestly am thinking about not even saying anything about it to the wife, not out of any nefarious reason, but just to blow her fucking mind one day with a pile of cash.


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Not going to lie, I'm thinking about just continuing to collect and live on the $50k I've been living very comfortably on, and just redirect all the other flow of money into a savings account. I own my own home outright with no mortgage and have very low bills, so I'm going to continue living this way and hopefully just bank enough money to retire early and donate.



I think that’s very good idea. The only two suggestions I would make would be to treat yourself occasionally, and stick the money in something a little more difficult to access than a savings or retirement account. I wouldn’t worry about this now, but after it piles up, look at something like a revocable trust. I will continue to make you more diligent and frugal, but it will also make you be a little more bulletproof in case you ever get sued.


----------



## CanserDYI

jaxadam said:


> I will continue to make you more diligent and frugal


Will you also show me some sick rex kwon do?


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> Will you also show me some sick rex kwon do?





That’s a good typo, I’m not editing that!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Last day subbing at the school I've been at long term all month. I told the kids in the class I was in that it was my last day and they erupted in a chorus of disappointed "awwww" and "nooo!" and I almost cried. I'm off to a full time job with the district so it's a step up for me but I'm sad to be leaving behind all the relationships I've built over the last month. The teachers I've been working with gave me some very fancy tea and a pint of their own honey (one of them is a beekeeper). 

I've got a few hours left, ngl I still might cry.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Me: takes guitar out of case it has been since i bought it in the summer 2019: still perfectly in tune!


----------



## STRHelvete

Besides the new Helix update, I stumbled upon how to play Bette Davis Eyes on guitar. Using the new cabs on the Helix to make a killer clean patch and now I'm sitting here playing along to Kim Carnes.


----------



## Marked Man

It's Fall, my favorite time of year. I'm inspired to write and record music (and many other things) when it's gray and windy on a nice Fall day, very cool but not yet cold, red and gold leaves in the air......perfection....

Gonna do some serious recording this weekend, probably the most of this year so far since I've been busy at work or, at times, uninspired or distracted. Also gonna grill outdoors with the gf and some friends and have dinner on the deck. Haven’t even done that in what seems like ages. Not quite cold enough to reawaken the fireplace, but I'm stocked and ready to savor it when it is. I've bought too many toys this year and am gonna focus more experiences instead (well........except for on Black Friday!!!l). Gf often reminds me to do this and is 100% correct.

Plus we Fall Back 1 hour this Sunday, so that is worth 2 more stout drinks on Saturday night.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm happy that the daylight savings time switch will be abolished next year in the US, and it looks like it'll happen in Ontario, too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

daylight savings time is archaic and stupid. good riddance.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

privacy badger blocks most ads on hulu


----------



## MFB

Went to a comedy show tonight for a podcast I'm a Patreon member of, got to hang out with the headliners for a bit and just riff like one of the boys. Felt good since I don't ever expect stuff like that, I just like to support good shit, so anything extra is just a bonus.


----------



## thebeesknees22

My new mouse came in. I bought a logitech g502 SE since they were on sale for 50% off. I've never had a gaming mouse before. I thought it'd be dumb, but I got it 'cause it was a good sale but...... this thing... is amazing. I never knew I needed one of these, but now that I have one I NEEDed it. It's way fancy 

It has weights you can add to it too to adjust the balance loool. I don't know why anyone would want to do that, but it makes me feel like a techno wizard now that I can.

It has buttons all over to adjust settings on the fly too which is like...way awesome too haha

it's super comfy in my hand too

the only thing that bugs me is the lit up G on top. It's just a little distracting but I guess gamer things have lights all over like Christmas these days.


----------



## p0ke

I decided to take the plunge and replace our Ikea Trådfri hub with a USB Zigbee dongle that plugs into one of my spare Raspberry Pi's. Took a bit of fighting to get the configuration right, but now I'm finally at the point where I'll just pair all the devices to the new setup and it's ready to go. The reason I did this is that I've started mixing and matching Zigbee lights from various providers, and some of them just don't work that well with the Ikea setup. For example I recently bought two E14 bulbs from Lidl to put into our X-mas lights and the Ikea app didn't let me change the color temperature of them because it didn't know their capabilities. 
This new setup will be able to handle everything + I can make really elaborate automation rules and manage all of them in one place. For example my stepson lives with his dad some weeks, so I could have the system detect whether his phone is connected to our Wifi and if so, schedule his lights to automatically turn on in the morning to wake him up for school. But if he's away, his lights don't need to turn on in the morning. Also I could have it check the family calendar so if he has a day off and schedule the light to turn on a bit later...


----------



## MFB

SS Neverender 2 got announced, and Thank You Scientist will be onboard again. So dope.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Signed my offer letter for my next adventure.


----------



## Andromalia

I spent the evening consuming the products of this thing.


----------



## jaxadam

Andromalia said:


> I spent the evening consuming the products of this thing.



I don’t smoke but damn I don’t think I could handle a rip off of that thing!


----------



## Andromalia

jaxadam said:


> I don’t smoke but damn I don’t think I could handle a rip off of that thing!


It's not a giant vape machine, it's an alambic. (lolmao)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

looks like 20,000 Bongrips Under The Sea


----------



## Kaura

Went to change winter tires in my car. The list price was 40€ but the guy first said that I get 10€ off as a student discount. I said I'm not a student and I have a job across the street which is why I've gotten a discount in the past but he said that they don't give a discount for that anymore and then he said "yeah, student discount, 20€ off".


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> looks like 20,000 Bongrips Under The Sea


Andrew Ryan's Bong.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Andrew Ryan's Bong.



Is a man not entitled to the dank rips of his brow, bro?


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Is a man not entitled to the dank rips of his brow, bro?


Okay that got me,


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kaura said:


> Went to change winter tires in my car. The list price was 40€ but the guy first said that I get 10€ off as a student discount. I said I'm not a student and I have a job across the street which is why I've gotten a discount in the past but he said that they don't give a discount for that anymore and then he said "yeah, student discount, 20€ off".


Was the student discount better or worse than your work discount? Normally when people say something like that, it is for record purposes and unless the discount isn't as good, I just go with it.


----------



## dr_game0ver

I weighted myself today for the first time in over 10 years. I'm lighter than i thought at 60Kg. Still need to loose weight tho...


----------



## bostjan

Andromalia said:


> It's not a giant vape machine, it's an alambic. (lolmao)


Reminds me of that SNL sketch with Rob Schneider et al, where the customer (David Spade, Chris Farley, etc.) finds an antique and wants to buy it and the shopkeeper (Schneider) keeps telling them how they can put their weed in it.

It's like we, as a generation of Americans, see pretty much anything with a long part and a larger container part as a bong.

Oh, I found the sketch- just had to google "You can put your weed in it." Linked above.


----------



## Kaura

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Was the student discount better or worse than your work discount? Normally when people say something like that, it is for record purposes and unless the discount isn't as good, I just go with it.



I can't remember what I paid last winter but still, 50% was pretty good deal even if it was just 20€.


----------



## MFB

Officially booked my cabin for SS Neverender II, lineup isn't quite as on point as last time but there's another year for them to finalize and shift it around so we'll see how it ends up.


----------



## p0ke

Super happy about my new home automation setup (again). 

This is just a thousand times more flexible than I had before - it supports every smart home device I have, so now I can map anything to a physical button, or the state of another device or person etc.
Also I'm now able to automate stuff based on my calendars and whether people are home or not (detected by whether their devices are connected to wifi or not), so for example I've now set the car interior heater to turn on automatically 1.5 hours before a morning event when either me or my wife are at home. Same for kids' wake up lights: their school systems provide iCal calendars from which it can detect what time school starts and then set their lights to turn on an hour before.


----------



## thebeesknees22

SNOOOOOOWWWW!!!!!

first snow day of the year.


----------



## LordCashew

thebeesknees22 said:


> SNOOOOOOWWWW!!!!!
> 
> first snow day of the year.


I saw frost, which is as close to snow as we get, on the grass for the first time this morning. 

I also got to pick up a literally steaming pile of crap my dog left on said frost.


----------



## narad

All clear on my 2 years cancer free screening. Phew. Where's the "why are you relieved right now" thread?


----------



## Nicki

Last Friday while I was taking a week off from work, I finished my React programming course. Now I can have my Sunday mornings back for a short period of time before I start going for other certifications.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> All clear on my 2 years cancer free screening. Phew. Where's the "why are you relieved right now" thread?



If I "liked" posts, I'd like this one an awful lot.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I got invited to the staff party at the school I'm currently at (I'm itinerant so I move around a lot), I'm stoked cause the last one I went to was lit. Lots of free food, watching my coworkers get drunk and inappropriate, getting all the hot gossip from all the middle aged ladies dishing on each other, getting inappropriately flirted with by drunk coworkers etc. One of the few occasions in which I enjoy being sober around drunk people


----------



## p0ke

Company x-mas party tonight. Free food, booze and hotel accomodation


----------



## nightflameauto

p0ke said:


> Company x-mas party tonight. Free food, booze and hotel accomodation


THAT'S the type of company Christmas party I enjoy. It's always fun getting up early the next day and seeing who stumbles out of who's room with a vacant horrified look on their face.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just spent the better part of an hour replacing someone else's hackjob wiring in my nazgul loaded 070. No more hum and buzzing


----------



## p0ke

nightflameauto said:


> THAT'S the type of company Christmas party I enjoy. It's always fun getting up early the next day and seeing who stumbles out of who's room with a vacant horrified look on their face.


Didn't notice any such activity, but the party was pretty good in general. Really good food, we got to see Jarkko Ahola (Finnish metal/rock singer who played various covers ranging from Deep Purple and Queen stuff to pop ballads) live from a vip-lounge with a fridge full of alcohol, after which we went to a bar where everything was also paid for, and to top it off I got to sleep in a really good hotel bed. And the hotel breakfast was also excellent.


----------



## nightflameauto

It's the little things.

My wireless keyboard was taking massive pauses, then picking up by either skipping over every other keystroke, or doubling them. I finally had enough and bought a "gamer" keyboard and mouse. The last thing my brain needs when trying to type fast is lag from keyboard to screen.

They were relatively cheap, as such things go, but what a difference.

Aside from the fact my room now sounds like an old office pool with the clackety clacks (mechanical keyboard, natch), it's stupid fast and nary a snag. I will admit, I don't understand the fascination with lights on keyboards. A mild backlight I can sorta get for non-touch typers, but blindingly bright lights? It even has a mode where it lights up the key you just pressed for a second or two. WTF good is that gonna do? Press the button and move your fingers as fast as you can away so you can see it fade out?

But, fuck it. It's a better keyboard than I've had in the house for years. As much as I wish I could buy myself an ergodox for home like I have at work, I'm not quite to the "three to five hundred bucks on a keyboard" stage with my writing. Someday, maybe, if I ever see break-even.

Yeah, right.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Gamers like RGB, or so we're told by every single peripheral or PC component marketed for gamers.

Want fully customizable RGB LEDs on your stick of RAM? No? Well fuck you, you're gonna want what we tell you to want.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I was given a new Orion cooker. Excited. Anyone have one?


----------



## nightflameauto

BlackMastodon said:


> Gamers like RGB, or so we're told by every single peripheral or PC component marketed for gamers.
> 
> Want fully customizable RGB LEDs on your stick of RAM? No? Well fuck you, you're gonna want what we tell you to want.


Oh, did I mention the mouse has lights too? A big round thing on the bottom of the back of it that's always on, rings around the wheel, and your options are "flash obnoxiously all the time in different colors" or "slow fade between different colors" or "SOLID BRILLIANT BLOOD RED AND FUCK YOUR EYES." I enjoy typing in a dark room sometimes. Flip the screen to dark mode, shut off the lights, turn on my monitor's anti-blue-light night setting, nothing but the little bit of pale gray of the letters to light the room. Now if I set all that up, I'd better no turn on the mouse or it'll be burnt retina soup for me. At least I finally figured out there is a way to "turn off" the keyboard lights. Turn the brightness down until you can't see it. Wish I could figure out how to do that with the mouse.

I'm kinda baffled by it. I'm not a huge gamer, but my main focus when I do game is the screen. I don't want anything else distracting me. How did the LED manufacturers convince the gaming hardware producers to buy-in on this?

Hmm. I seem to have lost the point of the thread. Happy? Hmm. Happy. 

I still really like my keyboard. Despite the dumbass waste of power the LEDs on it are.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

someone trolled the local NFL team by getting them (and the fans) to salute a porn star


----------



## CanserDYI

p0ke said:


> Company x-mas party tonight. Free food, booze and hotel accomodation


It isn't even Thanksgiving yet?! My lord! I feel very American right now, but I just realized I don't know if anyone outside my side of the pond even celebrates Thanksgiving...probably not


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> someone trolled the local NFL team by getting them (and the fans) to salute a porn star


Fancy.

Was she performing at the time?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> Fancy.
> 
> Was she performing at the time?


Nah it was a tweet with a pic of Johnny Sins in uniform.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> Nah it was a tweet with a pic of Johnny Sins in uniform.
> View attachment 117378


As someone that grew up in Minnesota and knows a thing or three about the Viqueens, seems on brand to me.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My cat is always excited when I come home. Usually it's because he's low on water or it's past dinner time. Sometimes though, I go check on those and he's got plenty and is still just rubbing my leg like "yeah great, snuggle me now." That fuzzy little asshole melts my heart.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> My cat is always excited when I come home. Usually it's because he's low on water or it's past dinner time. Sometimes though, I go check on those and he's got plenty and is still just rubbing my leg like "yeah great, snuggle me now." That fuzzy little asshole melts my heart.


I've got 3 that are the most snuggly cuddly things you'll ever meet, so much that they're constantly in this shape


Anywhere you sit in my house, you will be covered in cat love.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> I've got 3 that are the most snuggly cuddly things you'll ever meet, so much that they're constantly in this shape
> View attachment 117433
> 
> Anywhere you sit in my house, you will be covered in cat love.



sweet babies! on the princess couch no less!! pure royalty.


----------



## Wiltonauer

I spent all day watching modern classic horror movies on BBC America and cleaning up years of poor file management across two phones, two computers, and two cloud storage accounts that were all intermangled in the most chaotic way.


----------



## Kaura

Bought a new winter jacket today. I have to admit, feels kinda nice to have a jacket that can actually withstand freezing temperatures let alone the fact it doesn't feel like Freddie Mercury's leather jacket from the 70´s so it actually fits me.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I'm getting so much new cool stuff recently! Finally switched to Cubase 12. Got a new bass, a Yamaha TRBX505 and it's such a pleasure to play! For 530€ that it cost me, I'm super impressed with the build compared to my guitars which cost me way more. And I'm also getting a 1440p monitor too!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Went with my partner to see The Smile play in Detroit last night and they put on a great show. We've heard a few of their songs through Spotify in the last year and on various shows and liked what we heard (can't go wrong with Thom Yorke on vocals). I was blown away by how immensely talented the 3 of them are, and it's likely the only time I'll get to see both Thom Yorke and Jonny Greenwood play on the same stage without shelling out hundreds of dollars for shitty arena seats. Tom Skinner was an added bonus and actually really impressed both my partner and I with how fantastic a drummer he is. We were in the pit maybe 25 feet away from the stage and it was such a great show.


----------



## Wiltonauer

I’m happy because the hangnail I ripped out of my thumb the other day is infected now.


----------



## nightflameauto

Dumbest freakin' thing, but discovering this tool made me practically giddy yesterday when I was setting up a tracking database at home for some of my hobby shiz:





dbdiagram.io - Database Relationship Diagrams Design Tool


Quick and simple free tool to help you draw your database relationship diagrams and flow quickly using simple DSL language.




dbdiagram.io





Made a twenty-plus table DB with all the correct links between tables a snap to set up. Certainly easier than doing it all manually.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Wiltonauer said:


> I’m happy because the hangnail I ripped out of my thumb the other day is infected now.


 congrats on this, so happy for you


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> congrats on this, so happy for you





Wiltonauer said:


> I’m happy because the hangnail I ripped out of my thumb the other day is infected now.


----------



## LordCashew

Wiltonauer said:


> I’m happy because the hangnail I ripped out of my thumb the other day is infected now.


I mean, squeezing out chunky pus from alongside your nailbed is oddly cathartic. But I'm personally not convinced that one painfully satisfying rush in the final stages makes the whole ordeal worthwhile.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordCashew said:


> I mean, squeezing out chunky pus from alongside your nailbed is oddly cathartic. But I'm personally not convinced that one painfully satisfying rush in the final stages makes the whole ordeal worthwhile.



if you don't get it, you don't get it


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> if you don't get it, you don't get it


I get in on multiple levels.

I was born with brutally infected big toenails from being ingrown. So much for the theory that that shit comes from too tight of shoes. Anyroute, I have ongoing issues with the rest of my toes to this day. The doctors removed my big toenails long before I can remember anything about it.

So, many is the time I've gotten to push puss out of my toe nailbeds. The alternative, and just as wild, is a hot water epsom salt soak. That shit'll fuck you up if you do it right. A little snip-snip, put it in the water, and watch the slow, oozing geyser of pus popping up into the water.

God damn our bodies are fuckin' gross.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> watch the slow, oozing geyser of pus popping up into the water.


I feel like this is somehow a metaphor for the dynamics of your workplace as discussed in the other thread.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> I get in on multiple levels.
> 
> I was born with brutally infected big toenails from being ingrown. So much for the theory that that shit comes from too tight of shoes. Anyroute, I have ongoing issues with the rest of my toes to this day. The doctors removed my big toenails long before I can remember anything about it.
> 
> So, many is the time I've gotten to push puss out of my toe nailbeds. The alternative, and just as wild, is a hot water epsom salt soak. That shit'll fuck you up if you do it right. A little snip-snip, put it in the water, and watch the slow, oozing geyser of pus popping up into the water.
> 
> God damn our bodies are fuckin' gross.


Dude yeah, I get cronic ingrown toenails and sometimes when I dig it out, pus oozes out, one time actually SPRAYING out like I popped a water balloon. My foot hygiene needs work, tbh. I hate finding out in my 30's how to _actually _take care of my body.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Dude yeah, I get cronic ingrown toenails and sometimes when I dig it out, pus oozes out, one time actually SPRAYING out like I popped a water balloon. My foot hygiene needs work, tbh. I hate finding out in my 30's how to _actually _take care of my body.


cut the nails straight across to start with. Don't cut anywhere near the nail beds. 

I used to get ingrown toe nails all the time and they basically quit being a problem by not cutting near the nail bed and leaving shit alone.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> cut the nails straight across to start with. Don't cut anywhere near the nail beds.
> 
> I used to get ingrown toe nails all the time and they basically quit being a problem by not cutting near the nail bed and leaving shit alone.


Can you elaborate a bit more? So I shouldn't be using the curve of the clipper to get under the side of the nail is that what you mean by near the nail beds?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more? So I shouldn't be using the curve of the clipper to get under the side of the nail is that what you mean by near the nail beds?


Exactly that. Do not cut the nail part anywhere near the nail fold (the skin/crevices on the sides of the nail). Only cut the main part of the nail.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more? So I shouldn't be using the curve of the clipper to get under the side of the nail is that what you mean by near the nail beds?


That's the working theory. Though being born with the problem, and still having it no matter how careful I am with my clip and file routine, yeah, sometimes it just happens. My toenails are the epitome of that meme with the one toenail going to the other toenail, "Which way do I grow?" and then picking the wrong direction.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> That's the working theory. Though being born with the problem, and still having it no matter how careful I am with my clip and file routine, yeah, sometimes it just happens. My toenails are the epitome of that meme with the one toenail going to the other toenail, "Which way do I grow?" and then picking the wrong direction.


Have you considered surgery?
My dad had the same problem and had zero ingrown nails after surgery.


----------



## CanserDYI

Well damn, I've been cutting them short and all the way into the folds. Damn.


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> Have you considered surgery?
> My dad had the same problem and had zero ingrown nails after surgery.


Like said above, my big toenails were removed completely when I was a baby. I had several surgeries in my teens and twenties, and finally gave up on tossing money at doctors for no reason then hobbling around half-footed for a few weeks after.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wait @nightflameauto do toenails grow back after removal?


----------



## TedEH

I always thought they did. I lost a big toenail when I dropped a bass cab on it, it grew back.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Wait @nightflameauto do toenails grow back after removal?


Depends on how they remove it.

On my bid toes they took out the part that grows the nail down in the bottom of the bed. Those haven't ever grown back. My smaller toes they'd take out halfs or the whole nails and those always come back. Of course the claim is always that, through careful planning and doctors poking shit at your toes every once in a while they can "guide" the new nail to the correct position. Sorry, six months of knifes on my toes is not my idea of fun. Especially when I get the all clear and it's less than two months before I'm right back to full fuckery.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> cut the nails straight across to start with. Don't cut anywhere near the nail beds.
> 
> I used to get ingrown toe nails all the time and they basically quit being a problem by not cutting near the nail bed and leaving shit alone.





CanserDYI said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more? So I shouldn't be using the curve of the clipper to get under the side of the nail is that what you mean by near the nail beds?


This is the way. I have huge fucking toes so I need the straight nail clippers for the big toe and this helps keep them in check. Haven't had an ingrown toenail in like 10 years since I started this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I managed to remove the sheared off bolts in my office chair and replaced them with some m8-1.25 bolts. Yay I have a backrest on my chair again


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I am an itinerant SpEd aide with the district here which means they send me wherever the need is highest which usually means I'm going into some really chaotic situations. I've been at the same school for a month now but due to having expired on some certifications I wasn't able to work directly with the student whose violent behaviors had led to my being assigned here.

Today was my first day working directly with the student all day long, and he only had two minor incidents which we were able to recover from quickly, as opposed to the standard pattern until now which has been that the classroom is evacuated more than half the day every day, often with staff (and him) sustaining numerous injuries throughout.

I don't love this job, or I do but the pay isn't proportional to how challenging it is, but it's a stepping stone to the job I actually want, and it feels really good to be successful and feel like I'm actually helping this kid out. Tomorrow we'll see whether it was actually me or just a fluke


----------



## sleewell

going to see Vein in Detroit on 4/1!!!


----------



## bostjan

sleewell said:


> going to see Vein in Detroit on 4/1!!!


Apr 1st  or Jan 4th?

I've watched tons of live videos of them, first because I wanted to know WTF that sound was in one of their songs, and then because their live videos were just so exciting. Have fun!


----------



## sleewell

bostjan said:


> Apr 1st  or Jan 4th?
> 
> I've watched tons of live videos of them, first because I wanted to know WTF that sound was in one of their songs, and then because their live videos were just so exciting. Have fun!




april 1st, the filmore in detroit.


yea i watch their lives shows a lot too, they throw down.


----------



## Nicki

After 7 long ass years... I finally made the last payment on my car.... God DAYUM it feels good not to have car payments anymore.


----------



## p0ke

Nicki said:


> After 7 long ass years... I finally made the last payment on my car.... God DAYUM it feels good not to have car payments anymore.



I keep having dreams about the day I make my last mortgage payment  That's roughly 20 years from now though, unless I win the lottery or some other lucky accident happens.

That said, my car will also be completely paid about 6 months from now


----------



## DestroyMankind

I just gone playing through my 6505+ with it being around 3 on the post gain. This was a first for Mr. Usually when I play I run a boost in front and an eq in the loop to play with the post gain around 1. Today I ran a tuner and a ns-2 in the x pattern. I couldn't believe how good it sounds when it's above bedroom levels. Yes it was loud, but I didn't think it was unbearable. I even tried seeing how it sounded with the post on 2 then 1. Yeah all great sounds. I'm very happy getting to play this beast the way it should be played.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Amazon and Henry Cavill are doing warhammer 40k series.


----------



## BlackMastodon

KnightBrolaire said:


> Amazon and Henry Cavill are doing warhammer 40k series.


Fingers crossed our nerdy Emperor of Mankind will protect us in his role as executive producer. I can only imagine he fought for that title after The Witcher series.

I just wanted more Henry Cavill, but the fact that he's gonna do something 40k related is gravy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackMastodon said:


> Fingers crossed our nerdy Emperor of Mankind will protect us in his role as executive producer. I can only imagine he fought for that title after The Witcher series.
> 
> I just wanted more Henry Cavill, but the fact that he's gonna do something 40k related is gravy.


As long as I get to watch some greenskins getting bolted I will be a happy lad. Watching them try and explain greenskin magic is going to be hilarious though


----------



## sleewell

Made some noise with my one of my boys this morning. Was fun.


----------



## STRHelvete

INITIAL MIX OF THE NEW SINGLE IS DONE! WOOOOOOOT!


----------



## Ralyks

I'm extremely close to making the championship game in my dynasty fantasy football league (up by 42, I have Mike Williams, he has Austin Ekeler). If I at the very least make the championship game, I'll walk away with 300 bucks, which is going towards my guitar pedal board I'm putting together (750 bucks and trophy if by some miracle I go all the way).


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Solstice season has become pretty difficult for me in recent years, but my partner is wonderful, my cat is beautiful, and my rig sounds top-notch.


----------



## p0ke

I had about 200€ worth of flight points that were going to expire the day after tomorrow, so I booked flights to Split, Croatia for May next year  Haven't traveled anywhere since the pandemic started, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Shazaam. With today's paycheck, I'm $300 away from having enough saved up for my move later this year. (wherever that may end up being.) Next up. Saving up for a new computer.


----------



## dmlinger

thebeesknees22 said:


> Shazaam. With today's paycheck, I'm $300 away from having enough saved up for my move later this year. (wherever that may end up being.) Next up. Saving up for a new computer.


Congrats!

Never posted in this thread but saw it in the new post section. I’d say I’m happy right now bc it’s Friday, work is really slow bc of the holidays, and the weather is really nice. It’s 10:15 and I’m still sipping coffee and scrolling SSO so it’s a good day.


----------



## Ralyks

The New York Giants just clinched a playoff spot. In what was suppose to be a rebuilding year. With barely any legit WRs.


----------



## MFB

I have a buyer for my EC-401 so I can finally count that one gone as of tomorrow, and it'll immediately be replaced; which ALSO means I get to order some pickups/tuners/pickguards for the new project.


----------



## Bodes

After such a long, shit battle with long COVID, I am finally able to get some painting done at home. Amongst all those little jobs that need to get done.

I forgot how yellow the skirting boards and walls were when we moved in, it wasn't until I painted one room that I noticed how glad I was when I started covering that awfully coloured walls were.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Strange Days is on HBO max and Testament is in the movie


----------



## Xaios

Started in my new position yesterday, which came with a raise.


----------



## p0ke

Finally got the results from my sperm test - vasectomy was successful


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> Finally got the results from my sperm test - vasectomy was successful


And lo the gates were shut on the realm of the p0ke folk forever and ever until the end of days.

No more shall his people venture forth out unto the lands.


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> And lo the gates were shut on the realm of the p0ke folk forever and ever until the end of days.
> 
> No more shall his people venture forth out unto the lands.



For now at least, I could theoretically have grandchildren ten years from now


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got me a damn good Hot Toddy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Eli Roth is finally making a full length film version of his Thanksgiving trailer from Grindhouse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Eli Roth is finally making a full length film version of his Thanksgiving trailer from Grindhouse.


I heard that the other day. About time!


----------



## TedEH

After what felt like forever, this week got a whole TWO jams in with the bands. That's two more than the average!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Had my last day at my stressful af job. Now 1.5 weeks to relocate and take on another... probably just-as-stressful job, but for 50%+ more money.


----------

